# MagicBands + Margaritas + Muggles + Minions = TRP. New TR link is up!  10/31



## eandesmom

Welcome to the latest and greatest eandesmom and gang (and then some) TR!

I struggled with the title on this one.  So much to say.  So little space.  In fact I tried testing to see just how much you can fit in the subject line.

Like this

_Just how many words and characters can you fit in a title anyway? Departure day 1/14
_
Yep, that fit.  Just.  Not terribly interesting though huh.  Couldn't even get the word "update" in or an extra little dash or anything.  Nada.

Oh well.  The title will make sense.

In time.

First things first!  

*The BFP
*
As some of you know, I usually have a BFP for each trip.  A Big Fat Plan.  This one was especially big.

11 people.  Or Muggles.

Myself, my DH, our 2 youngest boys (13/14) aka the Es
My sister Melissa, her 2 boys (12/15)
My sister Kerri (with baby on board) and her DH
My folks
3 resorts/4 total rooms

Boardwalk Villas 2B Boardwalk View/ Treehouse Villas
Swan
10 nights/10 days (for us, others had more or less)

12/28-1/7
6 parks

WDW and Universal/Islands of Adventure.  Plus a little DTD to boot!
14 ADRs

Captians Grille Breakfast
Rose and Crown Dinner
Rose and Crown CP
Ohana Dinner
Biergarten Dinner
Garden View Lounge Afternoon Tea
Trails End Dinner
Blue Zoo Dinner
Raglan Road Brunch
Be Our Guest Dinner
Olivias Dinner
Les Chefs Lunch
Via Napoli Lunch
Margaritaville Lunch
4 special event reservations

3 harmony barbershop haircuts
Candelight Processional
7 special transportation bookings

Airport and Universal Transfers
Car rentals
196 Fast Pass Plus bookings (kind of crazy when you think about it that way!)

3 per day x XX number of people&
18 MagicBands

and...I'm not really sure how many margaritas. I could count but with a group that big and given that some may or may not have been consumed when I was not present well...we will just say it was more than one.  Or better yet...maybe someone will want to count as the TR goes along...there could be a prize involved!  

*The gang plus some*
So who are we?

Not to be a spoiler but...here is the one and only picture (I think) of all 11 of us together





Not that we weren't together plenty, we just failed at getting a picture of ALL of us at any one time.  Plenty of most, or some, just not ALL.  Don't panic.  There is no shortage of pictures I promise.

If you want to read a little more about how this trip came to be, check out my PTR Working the System.

First up, me.* Cynthia*. Certified Disney "freak" as I am affectionately called by many in my real life. The good news is that I am surrounded by them, both at home, on this trip and even at the office. The ones at home include my husband Jeff, our kids Taylor (21), Kendall (17), Evan (14) and Eric (13). We are a blended family but to me, its all family. Jeff's kids get a "bonus" mom (me) and mine well, they get a dad, period. We are very blessed to have 4 amazing kids that get along, love and support each other and most of the time actually like each other.

I fell in love with Disney when I was 10, thanks to my mom. Who is technically my stepmom but holds the full mom ranking in my heart and every way that matters. While dating my dad, she somehow convinced him to take his 4 kids, in one small car, on a road trip to California. We camped on the way down and in the days before seatbelts, I sat on her lap the entire way there and back. Not only did we all live, she survived the whole thing so well he proposed on the trip and I fell in love with Disney. I am a full time working mom in sales and marketing for a forensic engineering firm. Which may explain a lot. While not an engineer, I like the geeky side of things and like to think I combine that aspect, with the marketing stuff and as a result have special affinities for things like fuzzy Disney math, spreadsheets and a little graphic design on the side. I have been to DLR 5x, WDW 8x and on DCL twice now. I also have 3 more trips scheduled between the 2 coasts for 2014 plus a cruise. LOL! Hey its not my fault, they are all really different trips! I swear! I love to garden, hike, cook and travel. I also love music; it is a huge part of my life and that of my entire family. This year my travel is more Disney oriented than usual. In April we are off to Disneyland to watch Evan and his high school marching band perform. We found out about this in June and boy, it is a good thing we didn't target the "big" trip for Spring Break as we'd have had a conflict! I am pretty excited for this one, poor DLR has been getting the shaft from my family and Im excited to really go experience it again. Though we are almost as far away from Florida as can be up here in the northwest, our kids have been to WDW many many more times than DLR. I have been known to ditch the family and do Disney girls trips on my own with other DISers. Which will be my May Flower and Garden trip. I've also taken up running, when for health reasons I literally ran out of other options. Of course, that is my August trip, for the Disneyland half marathon. Hey if I am going to run, I need a reward and a goal, right?



 

Never thought Id be running in Florida wearing a fleece and gloves!  It felt about this cold...





Oh and I like coffee. In cups. A lot. I have a thing about it, and pick my mug for the day based on my mood, the weather, the season. I especially like it outside. On the verandah, the balcony, the patio, the deck , a lanai or sitting around a campfire, on a log on the beach, those all work pretty darn well.  I really like to buy a new mug, on vacation, on the first day and use it for the entire trip.














Next up, *Jeff*, my DH
The yin to my yang, the half empty to my half full is an aerospace engineer who is building a seaplane in our garage. I support him in this, which gives me a LOT of quid pro quo when it comes to Disney!  While reportedly not the Disney freak he says I am, he's been known to suggest retiring to Florida, getting jobs as CM's and recording Disney documentary type shows on TV (for me he says) that I didn't even know were on. For a guy who says a trip every 3 years is enough, he has managed to stomach a trip that has some kind of Disney element (be it WDW, DLR or DCL) pretty much every year since 2009. I have him beat on the WDW trips by several trips but he grew up in CA and went to college there and has me eating his dust when it comes to DLR.
Jeff's idea of nirvana. Margaritaville and the Hemisphere Dancer (BIG Seaplane, owned and flown by Jimmy Buffet) at the Lone Palm Airport in Orlando. Needless to say it will be making an appearance on this trip! As will some seaplane flying for that matter.





This picture was NOT from this trip...more on that later.

He too loves to hike...especially if we can find B51's that have crashed into the woods and carry around parts! Along with planes, he loves other fast flying things. Like the Americas Cup.

Or even DCL! Which may not really be fast or flying (though it sure can spin around on a dime) but was fascinating to him. He puts up with my Disney fixation with a smile.





And as a result, in 2012 we became DVC owners.  Since this trip was all DVC resorts for us, I figured I'd put the Trip Report in that section.

We are big believers in "date" trips. While we love to travel with our kids, we also rather enjoy each other and do believe the family is only as strong as the couple. We had a couple of really fun ones last year.

Aulani





And San Francisco for the America's Cup. 





Ok, enough about us! Who else is on this trip? We are bringing 50% of our kids. LOL!





Not Taylor (21). He is busy finishing up college and working. He is a music technology major, hopes to graduate this spring and is one busy guy! He has added private lessons in voice, piano and trumpet to his course load and manages to also work at a bakery, and a recording studio at the same time. He is connected in his field and has gone on the road with the likes of Ivan and Alyosha and worked in the studio with the Lumineers. He just turned 21, which was weird for us but pretty cool to see what a grounded, cool, young man he is becoming.

Not Kendall (17) either. While she "could" have gone, the reality is that a trip with my whole family, which means (on this trip) 4 very loud boys that are all younger than her...unless we also brought a friend for her sounds about as appealing as a stick in the eye. She is a senior and doesn't want to miss time with friends or even a couple of days of school. We did build our last trip around her 16th birthday so she has had some pretty special Disney trips and in particular, the last one so we felt it ok for her to sit this one out.  We do have a summer trip planned around hopefully moving her into college that should be pretty special but its early days yet.





We did bring *Evan* (14).

Evan always has something to say








He is a freshman in high school and it is, shall we say an adjustment for all. Complete with teenage attitude. He is a good kid who works hard but oh, he gives me grey hair! He is very into music and the arts, his current activities include jazz band, marching band (both Trombone), stage crew and a full honors load. He is also a 2nd degree black belt in Tae Kwon Do and heavens knows it is a great sport to release some of that teenage angst! Right now he is also doing swim team but that is going to be short lived for sure, he is counting the days until the season is over.  As soon as it is, back to TKD that boy goes.

*Eric *(13) was also along for the ride.
Eric and Evan are very different in both temperament and looks. He is our true academic, currently his goal is to teach Theoretical Physics when he grows up. He is also active in music (piano and trumpet) and boy scouts where he spends a lot of time camping and hiking. He loves the water and the sand; he could play in it for hours! He recently completed his first season of Cross Country and while not terribly fast, he had such a great attitude and had fun, it made me happy to see. He is a research hound and a voracious reader of Disney related info, always telling me something I did not know . He is also at that age where it is hard to get a decent picture of him! Which means most of the unguarded ones seem to happen when he's playing in the water or sand.  Or lounging at a treehouse.










Both boys LOVE Disney and are so excited for this trip. Not for the same reasons I am, but to spend time with their cousins .  Which is pretty cool given that they see each other weekly as it is.









Before I get to the nephews...let's meet my parents!

*Tom and Kathi*

*Kathi*, my mom is an avid scrapbooker, card maker, generally crafty person. She has a huge passion for Girl Scouts and travel. 

*Tom*, my dad is very involved with our church, geneology and giving tours down at the Science Fiction museum here. He loves his sci fi!

Both are huge arts and sports fans, with season tickets to the sounders and mariners and attending lots of plays.   More than anything though, they love to travel! They are gone at least 2 months a year, sometimes more.   My mom is pretty much a type A when it comes to travel, my spreadsheets have nothing on her. Dad...is along for the ride.  Put it this way.  They stayed longer than we did to visit some friends, had one last park day with just the 2 of them, that just happened to fall on their anniversary and hit 3 parks!  





My sister *Melissa* and her boys. Melissa is a teacher, working with special needs kids in a self contained classroom. Her kids can be violent and not always verbal, it takes a special kind of person to do what she does! She's had a tough start this year and really needed this trip. 





*Quin* (15) is a sophomore and a bit like Eric in many ways. Q surprised me this trip, he's growing into a lovely (and far less LOUD) young man!  He was just a joy to have around.  Even if he did wear the same shirt every day .  He loves video games and anime...which can be both a problem, and a blessing.





*Kolby* (12) is an imp. A ball of energy, and mischievous to boot. He and Evan together can be dangerous.   In classic kid style he refused to pack a 2nd pair of shoes...which made for a few interesting moments.





Last, but not least, my baby sister *Kerri* and her DH *Eric*.

Kerri is the Disney fan of this couple; Eric is a newbie and doing it for her. Eric's mom has Alzheimers, pretty severe and a big chunk of their time is spent dealing with it as it has progressed quite rapidly recently.  Thankfully in the past month, her care has increased to 24 hour and its really let them finally relax in a way they havent since they got married.  I think that may have something to do with the fact that the trip, while booked for 11, ended up being 12 as Kerri had a passenger with her!  This definitely changed their trip as she was limited in what she could do.





It was a wonderful trip, full of every kind of weather you can imagine, a lack of drama and an abundance of magical memories.

Thanks for coming along for the ride!

Let's get this party started!


----------



## eandesmom

Intro's

*Day 1 - Red Eye Recovery*
Let's get this party started!
Plans, Poles and a parade
The soggiest place on earth
Where's our stuff?

*Day 2 -  The Best Disney Day Ever*
No fries for You!
Chips with a view
The Best Disney Day Ever

*Day 3 - New Years Eve!*
Minions on the Mountain
The calm before the storm
The great hat battle and a poisoned apple

*Day 4 - A New Year, A New Day!*
Time for Tea
A Dancing Spectacle
World Showcase Nirvana

*Day 5 - The Park that shall not be named*
Heading to the Dark Side
It's Five O'Clock.  And Soggy!
The End of the Trail

*Day 6 - Brisk on the Boardwalk*
Just keep running....
Space Rangers and Flaming Drinks


*Day 7 - That other park.  And a treehouse too!*
Moving Day
Gardening Grandma

*Day 8 *
The TRP
And then there were two
Tale as old as time

*Day 9 *
TRP with bubbles on the side
It's 5 o'clock somewhere, again!

*Day 10 *
The last day

*Recap and final thoughts *
A whole lotta firsts!
MORE firsts and never done's
Recap and final thoughts

*Join us as we march through Disneyland!*

He's with the Band!  A DL Performing Arts TR

*Upcoming Trip Plans: DL Band Trip, Girls Flower and Garden Trip, DL 1/2 Marathon Trip, Anniversary F&W/S. Caribbean DCL Trip Plans*
San Juan, by way of Orlando?
Airfare roulette
DL ADR Day!
Updates on all 4 trips!
It's an Easter Parade!
A boy and his kilt
Running like a Princess!
Cruise Control
Operation Grandma


----------



## jedijill

I'm here!

Jill in CO


----------



## MEK

yay!!!!


----------



## KristiMc

I'm in!  I don't know how you kept that BFP straight - that is a lot of planning!


----------



## scottny

I am here.


----------



## MEK

So I enjoyed meeting your entire family.  What fun.  Is it Colby that has the cardiomyopathy?  I forget.  How is he doing?  I remember you talking about his cardiology visit and new meds.  I hope all is going well in that department.

Your boys are getting SO tall!  Sheesh!  They will be towering over you soon.  

Taylor is getting ready to graduate already?  Darn.  I remember when he was just trying to decide whether to attend college.  Good for him.  I hope he has a very successful career.

And your baby sister going on the trip with you.  How fun.

I hope your parents had a great time too.

So bring it on!  I'm ready.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

I'm here!  Hope I can keep up.......


----------



## Wood Nymph

I'm excited to follow along. I love your trip reports.


----------



## KatMark

I'm here....back to read in a few.

***Wonderful introductions. I cannot believe how tall Eric has gotten. When did that happen?

I am so looking forward to this TR.


----------



## Poolrat

Here and I will keep up I promise.


----------



## franandaj

Subbing in! Will be back to read!


----------



## CarolynK

Here! Looking forward to reading how the whole plan fell into place!


----------



## rentayenta

Presenté hoy! 

Práctico mi español. Es bien, si?


----------



## dizneeat

Yeah! I am in!

Okay, now going back to read.


----------



## 15isto2

I'm in.

Is Eric taller than Evan or is it just the angle in the pics


----------



## podsnel

I am subbed! I'll be back to read soon!


----------



## wiigirl

Following along!


----------



## khertz

I'm in!! So excited to start out w one if your TRs from the beginning


----------



## natebenma

What a great way to start a new year! 

Can't wait to follow along!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Got the bat signal!  I don't have time to read and comment now, but I'll be back!


----------



## rentayenta

I'm here!  Thought I already posted.  Time to catch up.


----------



## mickeystoontown

I just noticed the link to your new report in your signature.  I'm here and ready to hear all about the trip!


----------



## that's nice

Here!!! I'll be back to ketchup!


----------



## nodnol

Hi Cynthia! looking forward to read about all your adventures!


----------



## glennbo123

Thanks for the bat-signal!  Looking forward to this one!


----------



## emma212010

I'm here!! I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Moira222

YAY a new eandesmom TR!  I have been wondering how your big huge crazy family trip went.

thanks for the heads up!  

What a great intro to everyone. Didn't know that Tyler worked in a studio as well..and with the Lumineers. Actually I am listening to them this very moment on my Pandora station!  cool.

I love your parents -- I want to be them when I grow up.  Crafting, girl scouts, sci fi, genealogy...that's Joe & I all over the place. and yep, my hubby is often along for the ride LOL

I can so related to everyone (not just E&E) looking forward to having time to spend with family.  Bet it was great -- on vacation, there are no dishes to do, no running out to take a kid somewhere, just time to spend doing stuff ..or nothing. 

Can't wait to hear how it all played out ----and how you dealt with some of that very chilly weather!


----------



## afwdwfan

Thanks for the invite.  I look forward to reading about this epic trip.


----------



## Leshaface

Got your PM!  Love your title and can't wait to start reading!


----------



## Millie12591

I'm here! 

Thank you for the invite, sweet lady. 


For some darn reason the boards are acting funny. I'm not one to complain but I had a heck of a time getting my personal message about this thread, had to keep trying about 20 times before it would finally allow me to get the link to work and get my message. And now I'm not able to get the colors to work properly or the sizes of the font and font choice. 

Anyone else having a problem? 

Either way, I'm happy to be here. Just don't hold my feet to the flames if I'm not able to get here as often as I like. 
I'm always reading, just may not have time to reply.


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm here for the latest adventure! Must come back to read.


----------



## emmysmommy

I'm looking forward to reading Cynthia!  This will help fill in the gaps for the FB photos.


----------



## Chilly

MEK said:


> Your boys are getting SO tall!  Sheesh!  They will be towering over you soon.





KatMark said:


> I cannot believe how tall Eric has gotten. When did that happen?



Just what I was thinking!

Great photo of T & K.


----------



## teekathepony

I'm in! I love it already!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Just got the news, now off to read. The planning had my head spinning, now to find out how it all worked!


----------



## disney ny

Love your trip reports.  So glad I can subscribe to this from the beginning!


----------



## englishrose47

Subbing and thanks for the link!!!


----------



## englishrose47

Awesome introductions Cynthia !!!You have a beautiful Family !!! Can't wait to hear all bout it !!!


----------



## MaryAz

Thanks for the heads up, here I am


----------



## IheartDDuck

I'm here!  Thanks for the heads up.  

I'll try to get caught up with intros, but I'm leaving for Disney on Friday (yay!) so I'll definitely get caught up after that.


----------



## podsnel

There is such a special bond with cousins- my boys have it with theirs, too.   So nice to see your family, and you are so wonderful for coordinating this! I can't wait to hear about NYE in WDW- although I can now tell you that NYE on DCL- is UNBELIEVABLY fun! 

Ok- I am off to read your Alaska TR- more banana dancing for that-


----------



## phillygirl88

I jointed the Disboards a while ago but was too shy to post.  Loved your other PTR's and TR's so decided to jump in on your newest.  Can't wait!


----------



## MeMom

I will quite enjoy seeing pictures of all the things I didn't end up seeing at Christmas.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Love the tile!  I'm checking in now - I'll be back to read.  Thanks for the bat signal!


----------



## addictedtothemouse

Yea you started and it looks like I'll be relegated to paaaaaaage....... .....ummmmmmm....... yeeeeaaaaah .............4.      
Well maybe next time I just tag along in your luggage. I'm not very tall, but will definitely go over the weight limit for the bags.  I shall continue to think on this.

Now back to read!


----------



## eandesmom

Ok, I am trying to figure out what the heck photobucket is doing with my image sizes.  I have it set to upload at a certain size but as you can see, some are larger than others and for the life of me I can't figure out why.  The "big" ones are larger than what I've set as my default size and some of the others, slightly smaller!  Some were uploaded via the mobile site, some direct via the laptop and a few of the others are from older trips but...arrgh!  What is seems is happening is that within PB itself, they are showing at the size I've chosen for uploads (640x480) but when I link out the images here, they are showing at original size even though that doesn't seem to be an option for the upload size I've asked for (it is at a larger size).  I have pro which means I have access to original size but ugh..sorry for the big pics!  Anyone have ideas on how to fix?


----------



## FauntleroyFAN07

howdy howdy howdy, im here but not promising i wont get confused at some point.  hey it happens.

looking forward to it.


----------



## Pinkocto

Great intro. Eric certainly got taller! Cant wait to hear about this marvelous trip!!!


Im no help with photobucket, it drives me crazy sometimes.


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> I'm here!
> 
> Jill in CO



 Jill!  #1 spot!!



MEK said:


> yay!!!!



 



KristiMc said:


> I'm in!  I don't know how you kept that BFP straight - that is a lot of planning!



 Kristi!  I'm not sure I do keep it straight...I'd be lost without a few apps that's for sure.  Are you going to do a TR for your cruise?



scottny said:


> I am here.



 Scott!



MEK said:


> So I enjoyed meeting your entire family.  What fun.  Is it Colby that has the cardiomyopathy?  I forget.  How is he doing?  I remember you talking about his cardiology visit and new meds.  I hope all is going well in that department.



Impressive!  Yes, that is Kolby.  He is doing ok, he has to go in I think either twice a year or quarterly to get checked which really stresses my sister out, it was annually. He has some issues sort of related to it that popped up on the trip, when younger he fell into the failure to thrive category and as you can see he's still pretty tiny.  As a result they had my sister feed him high protein and fat snacks really any time she could get him to eat anything. It's created a bit of a nightmare, he is a horrible eater (picky) and often just flat out won't eat, saying he isn't hungry.  If he doesn't though, about every 2 hours, he can totally melt down and it's not pretty.  Of course with him snacking every 2, and not always on "good" things, somehow mine got in on that pretty often and well, it didn't always end well for them.  But in the big picture, if that's the worst of it (and he making fun that he can't go on rides due to heart condition...though he has no such restrictions) then we are pretty darn blessed so far.



MEK said:


> Your boys are getting SO tall!  Sheesh!  They will be towering over you soon.



They think they are already, it's a source of pride to them.



MEK said:


> Taylor is getting ready to graduate already?  Darn.  I remember when he was just trying to decide whether to attend college.  Good for him.  I hope he has a very successful career.



He really is working it that's for sure!  Hard to believe huh, I was with you when he decided for sure at the 11th hour!



MEK said:


> And your baby sister going on the trip with you.  How fun.
> 
> I hope your parents had a great time too.
> 
> So bring it on!  I'm ready.



There were tiny moments of drama, as one might expect but I do think everyone had a good time and most of the drama really wasn't with each other, more circumstances out of anyone's control.


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> I'm here!  Hope I can keep up.......



  I hope I can keep up!

 



Wood Nymph said:


> I'm excited to follow along. I love your trip reports.



Thank you so much and  !


KatMark said:


> I'm here....back to read in a few.
> 
> ***Wonderful introductions. I cannot believe how tall Eric has gotten. When did that happen?
> 
> I am so looking forward to this TR.



  Kathy, so happy you are here

Crazy huh!  I just keep buying pants... which aren't easy to find in a size that won't fall off the kid   Craziest thing was black dress pants.  We have a pair that was far too long for Evan that he wore for all his band groups in MS. Of course, knowing how they are growing, and the fact they were cheap black dress pants for limited wearing, I didn't "really" hem them, just did the iron in hem.  But it was a significant hem, probably at least 2 inches.  Evan wore them last spring.  Fast forward to fall...hem has fallen out after they were washed and of course it's the night of the concert, I don't have time to re-hem etc.

They are now the right length.  On both of them.    Evan got nicer new ones last night, I managed all fall with them sharing 1 pair and 1 pair of black dress shoes but next sat is a joint HS/MS event and both will need a set.  Sigh.  I miss hand me downs!



Poolrat said:


> Here and I will keep up I promise.



  Pat!

Well that's one of us!    Which is good so you can be there when we get to you!!!  We had so much fun with you, the boys (Evan) was just talking about it the other day 




franandaj said:


> Subbing in! Will be back to read!



 Allison!


----------



## eandesmom

CarolynK said:


> Here! Looking forward to reading how the whole plan fell into place!



! Carolyn!!!  I'll be curious to hear how your trip was at the same time, looks like you have another one soon, how lovely!



rentayenta said:


> Presenté hoy!
> 
> Práctico mi español. Es bien, si?



Muy bien mi amiga 

!!!!



dizneeat said:


> Yeah! I am in!
> 
> Okay, now going back to read.



! Karin!



15isto2 said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Is Eric taller than Evan or is it just the angle in the pics



!

He is, just slightly and boy does he gloat.  I expected it but it really bums Evan out.  Good news is that it is almost 2 years before they are at the same school so hopefully Evan will have some height of his own by then and not be as bothered by it (and Eric will be over the rubbing it in phase).



podsnel said:


> I am subbed! I'll be back to read soon!



! Ellen!!!!  So glad you are here, I can't wait to read about your trip too


----------



## eandesmom

wiigirl said:


> Following along!



!  Happy you could join us!



khertz said:


> I'm in!! So excited to start out w one if your TRs from the beginning



!  I am so glad you are here!!!!!!!



natebenma said:


> What a great way to start a new year!
> 
> Can't wait to follow along!



 Dee!  It was a wonderful way to start the new year. 


Captain_Oblivious said:


> Got the bat signal!  I don't have time to read and comment now, but I'll be back!



Busy, schmusy.  You'd think you were about to have another baby or something.  

Seriously though,  Mark, very happy you are here!



rentayenta said:


> I'm here!  Thought I already posted.  Time to catch up.



You did!  I think your post beat my bat signal


----------



## eandesmom

mickeystoontown said:


> I just noticed the link to your new report in your signature.  I'm here and ready to hear all about the trip!



Hi Lisa!   so happy to have you here!



that's nice said:


> Here!!! I'll be back to ketchup!



That's mustard nice of you Tim! 





nodnol said:


> Hi Cynthia! looking forward to read about all your adventures!



Katharina!   so happy to have you here 



glennbo123 said:


> Thanks for the bat-signal!  Looking forward to this one!



Makes me want to create a DIS version of the bat signal as an icon.  LOL!

 Glenn, so happy to have you here 



emma212010 said:


> I'm here!! I can't wait!!!!



 Emma!!!!!!


----------



## eandesmom

Moira222 said:


> YAY a new eandesmom TR!  I have been wondering how your big huge crazy family trip went.



It went!  And now we are all home...WAH!



Moira222 said:


> thanks for the heads up!



  I am glad you are here Mary Ellen



Moira222 said:


> What a great intro to everyone. Didn't know that Tyler worked in a studio as well..and with the Lumineers. Actually I am listening to them this very moment on my Pandora station!  cool.



The boy, I mean young man, is connected.  Definitely works hard at it!



Moira222 said:


> I love your parents -- I want to be them when I grow up.  Crafting, girl scouts, sci fi, genealogy...that's Joe & I all over the place. and yep, my hubby is often along for the ride LOL



Oh my dad has his own agenda, he's just quieter about it.



Moira222 said:


> I can so related to everyone (not just E&E) looking forward to having time to spend with family.  Bet it was great -- on vacation, there are no dishes to do, no running out to take a kid somewhere, just time to spend doing stuff ..or nothing.



Ha!  I did dishes every day!  And laundry on several.  The blessing (and curse I guess) of DVC.  Not to mention the kids did have to be run out several times...they didn't exactly move at the same speed as my folks.



Moira222 said:


> Can't wait to hear how it all played out ----and how you dealt with some of that very chilly weather!



The weather was quite variable that is for sure.  A few packing changes I should have made...nothing major but something that would have been nice to have and others I could have left home.



afwdwfan said:


> Thanks for the invite.  I look forward to reading about this epic trip.



 Andy!  So happy you are here



Leshaface said:


> Got your PM!  Love your title and can't wait to start reading!



 Alicia!  glad you can join us



Millie12591 said:


> I'm here!
> 
> Thank you for the invite, sweet lady.




 Camille!



Millie12591 said:


> For some darn reason the boards are acting funny. I'm not one to complain but I had a heck of a time getting my personal message about this thread, had to keep trying about 20 times before it would finally allow me to get the link to work and get my message. And now I'm not able to get the colors to work properly or the sizes of the font and font choice.
> 
> Anyone else having a problem?



Sometimes I have issues like that, more often on my phone than on my laptop and some browsers are better/worse than others.



Millie12591 said:


> Either way, I'm happy to be here. Just don't hold my feet to the flames if I'm not able to get here as often as I like.
> I'm always reading, just may not have time to reply.



You have a LOT going on my friend.  Thinking of you.



Pinkocto said:


> I'm here for the latest adventure! Must come back to read.



 Pam!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Sounds like a wonderful, close-knit family.  You have to love anyone who embraces geeky stuff, builds seaplanes in their garage, and loves travel. 

Totally agree on the value of couples-only trips!


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Subbing. Just read your entire Aulani TR in one day this past weekend. I can't wait to hear about your new adventures!


----------



## eandesmom

emmysmommy said:


> I'm looking forward to reading Cynthia!  This will help fill in the gaps for the FB photos.



 Brenda!  So happy you are here

Were there gaps?    I didn't post that much on FB but there were a few at least lol.



Chilly said:


> Just what I was thinking!
> 
> Great photo of T & K.



 Claire 

Oh my word, you should have seen that poor boy in his boy scout pants at his court of honor last night.  Yikes!  Time to buy new ones big time.  I can't keep up.  Neither can my wallet.

I am thinking that for Jeff's birthday we will get some new family photos of all of us, it's long overdue.



teekathepony said:


> I'm in! I love it already!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



 Wendy!!!!



Wicket's Mom said:


> Just got the news, now off to read. The planning had my head spinning, now to find out how it all worked!



 Doris!!!!

my head spins on a daily basis 



disney ny said:


> Love your trip reports.  So glad I can subscribe to this from the beginning!



Thank you and !


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> Subbing and thanks for the link!!!



 Rosie!!!!  It would not be the same without you 



englishrose47 said:


> Awesome introductions Cynthia !!!You have a beautiful Family !!! Can't wait to hear all bout it !!!




Thank you!!!  I rather like them



MaryAz said:


> Thanks for the heads up, here I am



 Mary!!!!



IheartDDuck said:


> I'm here!  Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> I'll try to get caught up with intros, but I'm leaving for Disney on Friday (yay!) so I'll definitely get caught up after that.



 !!!!

Lucky you!!!!  I hope you see some sun and enjoy being there without all the crowds, it should be wonderful.



podsnel said:


> There is such a special bond with cousins- my boys have it with theirs, too.   So nice to see your family, and you are so wonderful for coordinating this! I can't wait to hear about NYE in WDW- although I can now tell you that NYE on DCL- is UNBELIEVABLY fun!



Thanks Ellen 

I love the idea of NYE on DCL...being completely pampered for the week!  I don't see it likely ever happening but oh it sounds lovely!

I do wish it could have been all 6 boy cousins but the 4 made a pretty good group most of the time, it was great.



podsnel said:


> Ok- I am off to read your Alaska TR- more banana dancing for that-



Which sailing are you on date wise?  You will LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!



phillygirl88 said:


> I jointed the Disboards a while ago but was too shy to post.  Loved your other PTR's and TR's so decided to jump in on your newest.  Can't wait!



I am so glad you came out of lurkdom!  

 !!!!




MeMom said:


> I will quite enjoy seeing pictures of all the things I didn't end up seeing at Christmas.



  Caren 

I am so sorry about how your trip ended up  but so very very happy you are better now.  I imagine it's a rather different trip than Jill and the girls had just given the kids age differences but it might give you a snapshot of what could be in store   or not.  They are boys!


----------



## eandesmom

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Love the tile!  I'm checking in now - I'll be back to read.  Thanks for the bat signal!



 Tammie!



addictedtothemouse said:


> Yea you started and it looks like I'll be relegated to paaaaaaage....... .....ummmmmmm....... yeeeeaaaaah .............4.
> Well maybe next time I just tag along in your luggage. I'm not very tall, but will definitely go over the weight limit for the bags.  I shall continue to think on this.
> 
> Now back to read!



LOL!  

 !!!



FauntleroyFAN07 said:


> howdy howdy howdy, im here but not promising i wont get confused at some point.  hey it happens.
> 
> looking forward to it.



 Dan!

Dude, I'm confused all the time.  The dangers of over planning (or under) or just getting old or....just being me.



Pinkocto said:


> Great intro. Eric certainly got taller! Cant wait to hear about this marvelous trip!!!



OMG the poor kid in his scout pants last night, I swear he grew 3 inches since fall! UGH



Pinkocto said:


> Im no help with photobucket, it drives me crazy sometimes.



suckybucket.

Still, I've paid for pro and hate the idea of photos in 2 places but ugh it can be a giant pain in the patootie.  Guess we will just have big pictures?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds like a wonderful, close-knit family.  You have to love anyone who embraces geeky stuff, builds seaplanes in their garage, and loves travel.



I will tell Jeff how you feel about him



Oh wait, geeks abound in my clan.  Silly me!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Totally agree on the value of couples-only trips!



Ah yes...I was plotting last night on that very idea.  Ok plotting might be an overstatement, more like seeing if we could really pull the next planned one off.  I'd been considering we needed to opt out but boy...I do not want to!


----------



## tinacaplan

I'm here!  And considering my lengthy absence from the boards, I'd say page four isn't half bad!


----------



## CarolynK

eandesmom said:


> ! Carolyn!!!  I'll be curious to hear how your trip was at the same time, looks like you have another one soon, how lovely!



I am anxious to hear how your day-to-day plans played out compared to what we did, too!

Our annual WDW spring break trip has been whittled down to a long weekend since my kids are no longer on the same school schedule (DS will miss a day of school). I'm excited because we've never gone early March - hoping to have less of a spring break crowd than usual


----------



## eandesmom

tinacaplan said:


> I'm here!  And considering my lengthy absence from the boards, I'd say page four isn't half bad!



Tina!!!!



No, page 4 (ok 5, barely) isn't bad at all.  You could be on page whatever and I'd just be happy you are here   I've been thinking about you 




CarolynK said:


> I am anxious to hear how your day-to-day plans played out compared to what we did, too!
> 
> Our annual WDW spring break trip has been whittled down to a long weekend since my kids are no longer on the same school schedule (DS will miss a day of school). I'm excited because we've never gone early March - hoping to have less of a spring break crowd than usual



Ah dueling school breaks, I know it well.  We've actually never been on the same spring break schedule with all 4 kids, (we had 2 years of 5 different schools between the 4 kids!) as a result we've done a couple of President's weekend/week trips but never a spring break one with all 4, just the E's.  Off crowd is lovely, I'm bummed as for the first time ever our Spring break actually runs into Easter...traditional spring break time, only because Easter is so darn late this year!  Thankfully it doesn't next year so that should help but I am worried about the crowds at DL and a bit bummed about being away on Easter.  Is your DS in college or are they just at different schools?

I just want some sun at this point, May seems really far away but at least I've that to look forward to and some nice adult pool time


----------



## TinkyCheeks

Joining in.  I've really enjoyed lurking on your TRs in the past.  

DH and I have been considering taking a trip on our own.  With four kiddos, there isn't much alone time.  It's encouraging to read you think it's a good thing!


----------



## eandesmom

TinkyCheeks said:


> Joining in.  I've really enjoyed lurking on your TRs in the past.
> 
> DH and I have been considering taking a trip on our own.  With four kiddos, there isn't much alone time.  It's encouraging to read you think it's a good thing!



Hi and  out of lurkdom!

I don't think it's a good thing, frankly I think it's a required thing.  The family is only as strong as the couple.  We've learned that the hard way.  It is not easy to make couples time.  Life is so busy with work and kids that finding, making the extra time, finding even the funds to do it can be a real challenge.  At the end of the day though, the kids grow up and leave the nest.  Too many people find themselves not knowing who they are married to anymore, as everything has revolved around the kids and they have no shared interests outside of that.

I actually had a friend look at me like I was crazy, the idea of a vacation without their kids...what would they do?  That it was even a question (what would they do) was such a huge red flag to me, it made me sad.  It may be easier to plan a girl or a guys weekend (as the spouse left behind has the kids) and that does wonders for the soul in it's own way but oh a "date trip" if done right, is better than any marriage counselor ever will be.

I think.

Not that I have a strong opinion on this   It's funny though, the kinds of trips and the timing of the trips have changed a lot over the years.  When the kids were little it was easier to take a trip while they were in school as that lessened the burden on whoever was watching them.  As they got older and had sports, more homework etc, our trips moved to their breaks and over the summer to again, make it as easy as possible on whoever was watching them.  We are lucky to have family here that can help and I know not everyone has that but even a date night, at least once a month, can work wonders. Last night at Eric's boy scout meeting they were mentioning the summer event dates and Jeff's first thought was that we needed to find Evan a camp that matched.  Easy week for just us!  LOL.  Not that we have any vacation days or $$ left to enjoy it mind you but conceptually it sounded great.  Funny thing is the camp I was planning to send him to anyway, does match up.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

eandesmom said:


> Hi and  out of lurkdom!  I don't think it's a good thing, frankly I think it's a required thing.  The family is only as strong as the couple.  We've learned that the hard way.  It is not easy to make couples time.  Life is so busy with work and kids that finding, making the extra time, finding even the funds to do it can be a real challenge.  At the end of the day though, the kids grow up and leave the nest.  Too many people find themselves not knowing who they are married to anymore, as everything has revolved around the kids and they have no shared interests outside of that.  I actually had a friend look at me like I was crazy, the idea of a vacation without their kids...what would they do?  That it was even a question (what would they do) was such a huge red flag to me, it made me sad.  It may be easier to plan a girl or a guys weekend (as the spouse left behind has the kids) and that does wonders for the soul in it's own way but oh a "date trip" if done right, is better than any marriage counselor ever will be.  I think.  Not that I have a strong opinion on this   It's funny though, the kinds of trips and the timing of the trips have changed a lot over the years.  When the kids were little it was easier to take a trip while they were in school as that lessened the burden on whoever was watching them.  As they got older and had sports, more homework etc, our trips moved to their breaks and over the summer to again, make it as easy as possible on whoever was watching them.  We are lucky to have family here that can help and I know not everyone has that but even a date night, at least once a month, can work wonders. Last night at Eric's boy scout meeting they were mentioning the summer event dates and Jeff's first thought was that we needed to find Evan a camp that matched.  Easy week for just us!  LOL.  Not that we have any vacation days or $$ left to enjoy it mind you but conceptually it sounded great.  Funny thing is the camp I was planning to send him to anyway, does match up.



I'm in total agreement with you on this. We have been married almost 48 years & have always made couple time. We have four sons that have enjoyed many family vacations & they also spent time at home with family while we went away. My DH & I spend lots of time together since he has retired & we find lots to talk about instead of the kids.


----------



## CarolynK

eandesmom said:


> Ah dueling school breaks, I know it well.  We've actually never been on the same spring break schedule with all 4 kids, (we had 2 years of 5 different schools between the 4 kids!) as a result we've done a couple of President's weekend/week trips but never a spring break one with all 4, just the E's.  Off crowd is lovely, I'm bummed as for the first time ever our Spring break actually runs into Easter...traditional spring break time, only because Easter is so darn late this year!  Thankfully it doesn't next year so that should help but I am worried about the crowds at DL and a bit bummed about being away on Easter.  Is your DS in college or are they just at different schools?
> 
> I just want some sun at this point, May seems really far away but at least I've that to look forward to and some nice adult pool time



DS (Mikey) is a junior in high school, DD (Rachel) is a freshman in college. When we realized that the district is taking Pulaski Day off this year on Monday 3/3, and Rachel has midterm break that same week, we jumped on it and made the plans!


----------



## eandesmom

Wicket's Mom said:


> I'm in total agreement with you on this. We have been married almost 48 years & have always made couple time. We have four sons that have enjoyed many family vacations & they also spent time at home with family while we went away. My DH & I spend lots of time together since he has retired & we find lots to talk about instead of the kids.



Not to mention the fact that I think it's incredibly important that kids know the parents actually like doing things together without them and that life doesn't revolve just around the kids.  If we want our kids to have healthy romantic relationships when they are ready, I think we need to model them!

But it is about balance, the couple time, or individual time (which is also important) shouldn't come at the expense of the kids.  We (obviously) do family trips too  and value that very highly.  I can have a new huge TV or deck or whatever kitchen goody when they are grown and gone...I won't get that time back.




CarolynK said:


> DS (Mikey) is a junior in high school, DD (Rachel) is a freshman in college. When we realized that the district is taking Pulaski Day off this year on Monday 3/3, and Rachel has midterm break that same week, we jumped on it and made the plans!



Absolutely!  You have to take advantage of those things.  Much better use of a school day off than dentist or orthodontist appointments


----------



## TinkyCheeks

eandesmom said:


> Hi and  out of lurkdom!
> 
> I don't think it's a good thing, frankly I think it's a required thing.  The family is only as strong as the couple.  We've learned that the hard way.  It is not easy to make couples time.  Life is so busy with work and kids that finding, making the extra time, finding even the funds to do it can be a real challenge.  At the end of the day though, the kids grow up and leave the nest.  Too many people find themselves not knowing who they are married to anymore, as everything has revolved around the kids and they have no shared interests outside of that.
> 
> I actually had a friend look at me like I was crazy, the idea of a vacation without their kids...what would they do?  That it was even a question (what would they do) was such a huge red flag to me, it made me sad.  It may be easier to plan a girl or a guys weekend (as the spouse left behind has the kids) and that does wonders for the soul in it's own way but oh a "date trip" if done right, is better than any marriage counselor ever will be.
> 
> I think.
> 
> Not that I have a strong opinion on this   It's funny though, the kinds of trips and the timing of the trips have changed a lot over the years.  When the kids were little it was easier to take a trip while they were in school as that lessened the burden on whoever was watching them.  As they got older and had sports, more homework etc, our trips moved to their breaks and over the summer to again, make it as easy as possible on whoever was watching them.  We are lucky to have family here that can help and I know not everyone has that but even a date night, at least once a month, can work wonders. Last night at Eric's boy scout meeting they were mentioning the summer event dates and Jeff's first thought was that we needed to find Evan a camp that matched.  Easy week for just us!  LOL.  Not that we have any vacation days or $$ left to enjoy it mind you but conceptually it sounded great.  Funny thing is the camp I was planning to send him to anyway, does match up.



This is such a good point.  We've had those date nights where we ended up staring across the table at each other, not speaking.  Awkward.  We decided we definitely needed to do something about that.  If we can't come up with things to discuss at dinner, what will we do when the kids move out?  So we've decided to change it up a bit.  We're actually looking into things like scuba lessons/certifications, hobbies we can do together just us.  It's a start!  

That's really great that the camps matched up, btw!


----------



## ejud

eandesmom said:


> I can have a new huge TV or deck or whatever kitchen goody when they are grown and gone...I won't get that time back.



Amen! 

Just subbed, haven't read anything except this stuff the last two days and just so love the attitude, had to say something!

(Following PIO's TR and there was some mention of you... hehehehehee...)



Jud


----------



## eandesmom

TinkyCheeks said:


> This is such a good point.  We've had those date nights where we ended up staring across the table at each other, not speaking.  Awkward.  We decided we definitely needed to do something about that.  If we can't come up with things to discuss at dinner, what will we do when the kids move out?  So we've decided to change it up a bit.  We're actually looking into things like scuba lessons/certifications, hobbies we can do together just us.  It's a start!
> 
> That's really great that the camps matched up, btw!



I think we've all had those moments!  You want to talk about anything but the kids...but then find that's all you can think of to talk about!  Your comment about the scuba lessons remind me of the time we tried dance lessons   poor Jeff has white man's disease quite badly (no rhythm for dancing at all) it was simultaneously hysterical and super frustrating for him.  We still plan to try again..of course he blames it all on the fact that they wanted us to learn all styles and all he really wanted to learn were latin dances.   

If you can do a regularly scheduled date night, at least once a month, it does get easier!  Skip the movie, no real togetherness there and go for a walk before or after instead.  A date dinner can be at a burger joint, it doesn't need to be fancy, sometimes the best things are simple, like a picnic.

A few things we used to do when the kids were younger helped a lot.  We'd have a date night...in the house.  All the kids would have gone to bed and we'd have a special dinner, in the dining room, music, candles, wine etc.  Putting it into the more formal setting does kind of force you to talk but it doesn't have quite the pressure of the date night out.  We still do this on Valentines Day every year and at other random times.  It also saved a lot of $$, sitters aren't cheap!   We would also take vacation days on Fridays while the kids were in school and go for long hikes or bike rides.  I really miss those hikes, I don't have the number of vacation days I used to but oh we had so much fun! Nothing made us laugh harder than racing down a mountain to get to the car in time to make sure we made it back in time to pick up the kids from daycare.  For a while we would also have a rule that on Sunday nights, no TV.  We'd hang out in the living room together and read on the couch, together (versus in seperate chairs etc).  Glass of wine and a fireplace and it made for really nice quiet time, just together that often ended up with a lot of good talks.  We re-institute this every so often .  This summer instead we'd do power walks on Sunday afternoons...to this neat outdoor brewpub, sit outside, chat with a beer and then power walk back.  So fun!

We also, to this day, often eat dinner in shifts.  The kids eat early and we eat late.   Only on school night (M-Th) and then we eat as a family for the rest of it with Friday and Saturday being our bigger family dinner nights and then Sunday breakfast.  

For us it's the only way we can get our workouts in, I'll get the kids settled with homework, evening activities and food (or let them fend for themselves on the food side as sometimes they prefer that), we go work out or run and then come home and make our meal.  That gives us usually 3 nights of a more casual dinner together, watching "our" shows. 

Now that the kids are older and can watch themselves when we go out, we've gotten away from some of those things but have replaced them with others.  It used to be we ate in shifts on school nights simply because the kids needed to eat at 6 for a decent bedtime and neither of us were ready to eat that early having just gotten home maybe 20 minutes earlier, fitting in the workouts on top of it was almost impossible.  Now that it is, and we are running together, those have taken the place of the hikes and no TV night although we probably still do that once a month.  It does get easier when they get older, Jeff and I plan to see a movie tomorrow.  Evan will be at a school dance (and no, I will not chaperone lol though I'll see him off for sure) and Eric will be home alone for a bit.  

Some will disagree with this but I believe this is good for the kids on multiple levels.  It teaches them that while we are there for them and enjoy being with them, it isn't all about them 100% of the time. It teaches them to be self sufficient.  Some are better than others (Evan is amazing in the kitchen, the others not so much) but they all know some basics.  It provides healthy relationship models as well as healthy living models (exercise) and hopefully most of the time shows them that having a balance of all if it, while not remotely easy, is possible.  Occasionally they complain, for example when I go on my girls disney trips, they whine a little.  And then I remind them that they get their own week at this camp or that camp that is somethign that's special to them, and that the girls trip is my "camp" and they are ok  



ejud said:


> Amen!
> 
> Just subbed, haven't read anything except this stuff the last two days and just so love the attitude, had to say something!
> 
> (Following PIO's TR and there was some mention of you... hehehehehee...)
> 
> 
> 
> Jud



!  and thank you  

Uh oh!  LOL  Sounds like  I might need to get over there, I don't think I'm subbed.  I've been so behind on the subs I have I haven't added anything new until recently again as I couldn't seem to keep up on my own TR!


----------



## MRYPPNS




----------



## eandesmom

MRYPPNS said:


>



I know, right?    I did get uploads started so should have an update over the weekend for sure.  I'd hoped for today but...that got away from me.  But hey, the longer it takes for me to really get going, the less lag time between start and the photopass pictures getting here, right?  LOL!  Not that I can't continue to just snag them but the resolution isn't quite the same.

 Heidi!  I am very happy you are here.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Subbing in and looking forward to the vicarious living.


----------



## PrincessInOz

ejud said:


> Amen!
> 
> Just subbed, haven't read anything except this stuff the last two days and just so love the attitude, had to say something!
> 
> (*Following PIO's TR and there was some mention of you*... hehehehehee...)
> 
> 
> 
> Jud



I wondered which little birdie was doing the cross-pollination.  Guess I found out.


----------



## eandesmom

PrincessInOz said:


> Subbing in and looking forward to the vicarious living.



Likewise  !



PrincessInOz said:


> I wondered which little birdie was doing the cross-pollination.  Guess I found out.



  And see I wondered who was talking about me   funny thing is I'd kind of guessed it was Allison as she's mentioned you a ton on her threads and here it was Jill.  LOL!  

Although I guess technically she was talking about Jeff!  

Who has actually flown with Richard Bach...I have stories


----------



## jedijill

eandesmom said:


> Likewise  !
> 
> 
> 
> And see I wondered who was talking about me   funny thing is I'd kind of guessed it was Allison as she's mentioned you a ton on her threads and here it was Jill.  LOL!
> 
> Although I guess technically she was talking about Jeff!
> 
> Who has actually flown with Richard Bach...I have stories



Yep, all my fault. 

Jill in CO


----------



## PrincessInOz

eandesmom said:


> Likewise  !
> 
> 
> 
> And see I wondered who was talking about me   funny thing is I'd kind of guessed it was Allison as she's mentioned you a ton on her threads and here it was Jill.  LOL!
> 
> Although I guess technically she was talking about Jeff!
> 
> *Who has actually flown with Richard Bach...I have stories *



In your DH's two seater plane???


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> Yep, all my fault.
> 
> Jill in CO



  yep.  Hey did you see our departure time is showing as 9:30pm????  And on the FB page they are saying it's 10:30.  Weirdest thing, I've never heard of that late of a departure.  I suppose it adds a lot of flexibility on flight dates and times but...wow.

Are you late dining?  It's funny, now that we've decided we are pretty definitely doing it...I'm much more vested in gathering info.


----------



## jedijill

eandesmom said:


> yep.  Hey did you see our departure time is showing as 9:30pm????  And on the FB page they are saying it's 10:30.  Weirdest thing, I've never heard of that late of a departure.  I suppose it adds a lot of flexibility on flight dates and times but...wow.
> 
> Are you late dining?  It's funny, now that we've decided we are pretty definitely doing it...I'm much more vested in gathering info.



I am late dining.  I need to start planning!  I've barely done anything!

I am considering flying in on Wednesday since it basically takes all day to get to PR from Denver.  SW hasn't released the Sept schedule yet.  I would like to spend a little time in PR exploring plus abiding by my rule to never fly in the same day!

Jill in CO


----------



## ejud

PrincessInOz said:


> I wondered which little birdie was doing the cross-pollination.  Guess I found out.



That's okay PIO: you'll always be my first.



Jud


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> I am late dining.  I need to start planning!  I've barely done anything!
> 
> I am considering flying in on Wednesday since it basically takes all day to get to PR from Denver.  SW hasn't released the Sept schedule yet.  I would like to spend a little time in PR exploring plus abiding by my rule to never fly in the same day!
> 
> Jill in CO



I have done exactly nothing other than booking a SJ hotel way back when.

I'd originally been thinking of flying in Thursday (booked Th/Fr at the Sheraton ) but some of the fares are better on the Wednesday.  I still think that may work out better as the better fares back are on Sunday so we we may end up with a Thursday arrival (late) and then either a Saturday flight to Miami and spend a day at S. Beach or head back on Sunday so have one more night in SJ.  There are some decent red eye options though so that may be a route as well.  Technically we could do a Thursday red eye and get there Friday am. If we go through Miami there is a later flight if we somehow missed the connection so it's a valid option, especially if we need to fly home sunday or monday instead.  Ultimately it will come down to $$ and total travel time.  I won't do more than 1 stop and Jeff really doesn't want to go through JFK so that limits it a little.

No excursion info up yet but that doesn't really surprise me.  I admit, seeing our fare was up $1100 was kind of WOW and then when we re-looked at the itinerary it was like..how could I have forgotten how awesome it is?

Now to find out if my parents are available then   And research what conflicts I'll have at work.  I think I already double checked the big shows but am not positive.


----------



## eandesmom

PrincessInOz said:


> In your DH's two seater plane???



Nope, my DH's isn't built yet.  Well it's partially built but not done and won't be for some time.  Richard has the same kind of plane and there is a whole little community of people who own them, have built them, or are building them.  The company that makes the kit is based out of the Orlando area. He flew with a group to Richard Bach's house, all in the same kind of plane (I forget how many) and had lunch there with him and the others.  Richard was flying Puff.    

Not that long after that, Richard had a very nasty crash in Puff.  He is ok but it was a bit scary for while.

If you ever read the book you'll understand why Jeff and I think Puff now has PTSD.



ejud said:


> That's okay PIO: you'll always be my first.
> 
> 
> 
> Jud


----------



## PrincessInOz

ejud said:


> That's okay PIO: you'll always be my first.
> 
> 
> 
> Jud





Um.......Er........  






(You DO remember that we are on a public chat room forum?  )


----------



## jedijill

eandesmom said:


> I have done exactly nothing other than booking a SJ hotel way back when.
> 
> I'd originally been thinking of flying in Thursday (booked Th/Fr at the Sheraton ) but some of the fares are better on the Wednesday.  I still think that may work out better as the better fares back are on Sunday so we we may end up with a Thursday arrival (late) and then either a Saturday flight to Miami and spend a day at S. Beach or head back on Sunday so have one more night in SJ.  There are some decent red eye options though so that may be a route as well.  Technically we could do a Thursday red eye and get there Friday am. If we go through Miami there is a later flight if we somehow missed the connection so it's a valid option, especially if we need to fly home sunday or monday instead.  Ultimately it will come down to $$ and total travel time.  I won't do more than 1 stop and Jeff really doesn't want to go through JFK so that limits it a little.
> 
> No excursion info up yet but that doesn't really surprise me.  I admit, seeing our fare was up $1100 was kind of WOW and then when we re-looked at the itinerary it was like..how could I have forgotten how awesome it is?
> 
> Now to find out if my parents are available then   And research what conflicts I'll have at work.  I think I already double checked the big shows but am not positive.



I think SW connects through Orlando so maybe I'll do a night there... Not sure yet.  I haven't booked a hotel yet...I can just sleep on the beach!  

I told mt co-worker that he was going to have to reschedule his wedding if it overlapped my trip!  Luckily the Broncos schedule worked in my favor?  

Jill in CO


----------



## englishrose47

Just keeping up here too !!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Thanks for the PM Cynthia!  I'm late to the party because I've only been getting DIS time about once or twice a week!  

Great intros - your parents sound AWESOME!!  
I'm really excited to hear about this big trip!  
I was thinking as you ran down the numbers at the beginning - "and a partridge in a pear tree!"

Well put about the couple's time and dates.  You guys do a great job of that.  We struggle with it, but try to squeeze some time in - it can be easier when the kids are older and you can leave them, but they also have so much going on
Dave and I are planning to go out tomorrow night - no work for us on Monday!!

Looking forward to more!  I better pop on here more often now that you've got this thing rolling!


----------



## eandesmom

PrincessInOz said:


> Um.......Er........
> 
> (You DO remember that we are on a public chat room forum?  )



Since you are both new to the thread....lets just say you are fitting right in 



jedijill said:


> I think SW connects through Orlando so maybe I'll do a night there... Not sure yet.  I haven't booked a hotel yet...I can just sleep on the beach!
> 
> I told mt co-worker that he was going to have to reschedule his wedding if it overlapped my trip!  Luckily the Broncos schedule worked in my favor?
> 
> Jill in CO



LOL!  I take it he scheduled his wedding around the game, which happened to not conflict with the cruise?  I did see SW went through there.  We are not SW fans but if the price is better we will consider it.  I'm torn between maybe making the layover an actual stop somewhere versus just getting there asap. We do have lots of time though.  



englishrose47 said:


> Just keeping up here too !!!



  Hope to work on my update later today.



Mndisneygirl said:


> Thanks for the PM Cynthia!  I'm late to the party because I've only been getting DIS time about once or twice a week!



  Sheree!!!!  You aren't late, I haven't even started day one!  



Mndisneygirl said:


> Great intros - your parents sound AWESOME!!
> I'm really excited to hear about this big trip!
> I was thinking as you ran down the numbers at the beginning - "and a partridge in a pear tree!"



My parents rock if I do say so myself.  

 on the pear tree.  True dat!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Well put about the couple's time and dates.  You guys do a great job of that.  We struggle with it, but try to squeeze some time in - it can be easier when the kids are older and you can leave them, but they also have so much going on
> Dave and I are planning to go out tomorrow night - no work for us on Monday!!
> 
> Looking forward to more!  I better pop on here more often now that you've got this thing rolling!



No work Monday, very jealous of that one!  Yes, the kids schedules are nuts.  Today for just Evan it's swim team practice, trombone lessons, geometry tutor and then his HS winter formal.

And he needs to study for semester finals which are all next week


----------



## TinkyCheeks

eandesmom said:


> I think we've all had those moments!  You want to talk about anything but the kids...but then find that's all you can think of to talk about!  Your comment about the scuba lessons remind me of the time we tried dance lessons   poor Jeff has white man's disease quite badly (no rhythm for dancing at all) it was simultaneously hysterical and super frustrating for him.  We still plan to try again..of course he blames it all on the fact that they wanted us to learn all styles and all he really wanted to learn were latin dances.
> 
> If you can do a regularly scheduled date night, at least once a month, it does get easier!  Skip the movie, no real togetherness there and go for a walk before or after instead.  A date dinner can be at a burger joint, it doesn't need to be fancy, sometimes the best things are simple, like a picnic.
> 
> A few things we used to do when the kids were younger helped a lot.  We'd have a date night...in the house.  All the kids would have gone to bed and we'd have a special dinner, in the dining room, music, candles, wine etc.  Putting it into the more formal setting does kind of force you to talk but it doesn't have quite the pressure of the date night out.  We still do this on Valentines Day every year and at other random times.  It also saved a lot of $$, sitters aren't cheap!   We would also take vacation days on Fridays while the kids were in school and go for long hikes or bike rides.  I really miss those hikes, I don't have the number of vacation days I used to but oh we had so much fun! Nothing made us laugh harder than racing down a mountain to get to the car in time to make sure we made it back in time to pick up the kids from daycare.  For a while we would also have a rule that on Sunday nights, no TV.  We'd hang out in the living room together and read on the couch, together (versus in seperate chairs etc).  Glass of wine and a fireplace and it made for really nice quiet time, just together that often ended up with a lot of good talks.  We re-institute this every so often .  This summer instead we'd do power walks on Sunday afternoons...to this neat outdoor brewpub, sit outside, chat with a beer and then power walk back.  So fun!
> 
> We also, to this day, often eat dinner in shifts.  The kids eat early and we eat late.   Only on school night (M-Th) and then we eat as a family for the rest of it with Friday and Saturday being our bigger family dinner nights and then Sunday breakfast.
> 
> For us it's the only way we can get our workouts in, I'll get the kids settled with homework, evening activities and food (or let them fend for themselves on the food side as sometimes they prefer that), we go work out or run and then come home and make our meal.  That gives us usually 3 nights of a more casual dinner together, watching "our" shows.
> 
> Now that the kids are older and can watch themselves when we go out, we've gotten away from some of those things but have replaced them with others.  It used to be we ate in shifts on school nights simply because the kids needed to eat at 6 for a decent bedtime and neither of us were ready to eat that early having just gotten home maybe 20 minutes earlier, fitting in the workouts on top of it was almost impossible.  Now that it is, and we are running together, those have taken the place of the hikes and no TV night although we probably still do that once a month.  It does get easier when they get older, Jeff and I plan to see a movie tomorrow.  Evan will be at a school dance (and no, I will not chaperone lol though I'll see him off for sure) and Eric will be home alone for a bit.
> 
> Some will disagree with this but I believe this is good for the kids on multiple levels.  It teaches them that while we are there for them and enjoy being with them, it isn't all about them 100% of the time. It teaches them to be self sufficient.  Some are better than others (Evan is amazing in the kitchen, the others not so much) but they all know some basics.  It provides healthy relationship models as well as healthy living models (exercise) and hopefully most of the time shows them that having a balance of all if it, while not remotely easy, is possible.  Occasionally they complain, for example when I go on my girls disney trips, they whine a little.  And then I remind them that they get their own week at this camp or that camp that is somethign that's special to them, and that the girls trip is my "camp" and they are ok



Thank you so much for taking the time to share all this.  You've given me so much to think about.  You make very good points!  As a matter of fact, DH has been requesting that we go on a cruise, and last night we talked about it and decided that instead of heading to AKL next year, we'll be boarding the DCL instead.  This way, we get some alone time.  I'm leaving my ticker because a wrong ticker is better than none.    The more I think about it, the more excited I'm getting.

I'd never really thought about how good it would be for the kids, but you're absolutely right.  They need the example set that marriage does take effort and is important, and also that while they are so very important, they can't be the center of the universe.  And independence is never a bad thing.  It reminds me of a time we went on vacation with my parents' friends.  Their son, who was 21 at the time, was calling his mom probably five times a day (no exaggeration), asking questions like how do I start the washer and dryer, where do we keep the jelly, etc.


----------



## DisMomAmy

I'm here!!!  First time on the DIS in forever, but I didn't want to miss out!!


----------



## eandesmom

My general rule of thumb has always been NO travel during the holidays.  Christmas is stressful enough without adding travel to the mix.   We've done it once before, back in 2006.  Maybe because the kids were younger, maybe because it was the day after Christmas, maybe because it was a ski trip and we lugged so much gear, or all of the above but for whatever reason it was incredibly stressful, hard and exhausting.  We had a good time but I swore afterwards I'd never do it again.

The kids were cute then though





When I think of winter and holiday travel, that's what comes to mind.  We had talked about this trip, really since the last big group one ended in 2004.









Look how little those guys are!

For years we had tossed around dates.  One year part of the group went, maybe in 06 or 07 but we didn't make that one.  Because some had, they were then happy to wait a little longer to go back.  So we went on our own instead and the roots of DVC were sown. Things happen for a reason!  At any rate, for the past 3 years, as my dad's heart issues have gotten a little more serious and especially with the Wizarding World of Harry Potter opening (Dad is a HUGE fan)...talk got more serious.  In a carpe diem /capture the moment while we can kind of way.  Still, dates were hard with differing school schedules and kids getting too old to really miss much school if any.  Finances were also an issue.  As was weather.  Dad really didn't want the summer heat of FL.  Spring break was out, too close to state testing and the dates didn't line up right.  Same thing with Presidents week.  That left us with the holidays and we all loved the idea of being there for that, Osborne Lights, CP, all of it.  We didn't love the cost of the flights at that time of year, the anticipated crowds or the high points and room rates.  But you've gotta do what you have to do, right?  Life is too short and waiting well, waiting was starting to scare some of us.  For the kids it was all about a trip with the cousins, for the adults, about a trip with my Dad. Which is not to say we didn't want a trip with my mom, Disney and HP are as much or more her thing as they are my dad's but it was his health that scared us. Dates were analyzed to death, numbers crunch, flight routes and rates plotted and a plan was formed.

In planning this trip I tried to make it as far away from Christmas itself as to give myself a chance to recover and minimize our point costs.  I did, unfortunately, have to keep the kids school schedule in mind too.  When we purchased DVC, our initial contract was at SSR.  Specifically for the Treehouse Villas and the 11m booking advantage there.  The E's have been obsessed for years with the idea of staying in a treehouse, with their cousins.  Of course since we bought, they changed the point structure a bit and it's no longer the killer point value it once was.  We still wanted to stay there though.  When we bought, we started with a smaller contract, wanting to see how us west coasters would do with it before adding on.  We knew it wasn't enough points but wanted to really get a feel for what that right number might be.  I also knew that long term, if we ever did want to sell, a smaller contract was a better option..as well as for handing down to kids someday if that was something we wanted to consider dividing up at some point.  In that first year of ownership, 2012,  we got our moneys worth, visiting OKW, Vero and AKV.  Not too long after that trip, the plans for this one became much more fully formed.  We had planned to add on and knew we would need to in time to book for this trip.  We were in the process of a SSR add on when I took a fall trip with Mary Ellen (MEK) for food and wine and were lucky enough to snag BWV for half of our stay.

I fell in love.

And our add on at SSR quickly turned into an add on at BWV instead (and that add on left us with some extra points we just "had" to use for our couples get away to Aulani...which then led us to another small add on at Aulani...but I digress).

Points at the ready I booked what I could at 11 months.  What I could book was:

6 nights in a 2b Boardwalk view villa 12/28-1/4
3 nights in a Treehouse 1/4 to 1/7

While I loved the idea of the Treehouse, I did not love the idea of being that far away from things on NYE itself.  With the crowds I wanted that BWV access!  I also figured that the Treehouse would be a great place to decompress after 6 nights at BWV and said crowds.

However, that wouldn't sleep all of us.  We had gone back and forth about options and had considered trying to get a grand villa.  I didn't have enough points for as many nights as we wanted, but even if I had we came to a few conclusions.

1.	The sleeping layout at the GV's just wasn't conducive to the kind of sleeping space our group really needed (too many shared rooms for adults)
2.	My sister and BIL (that didn't have kids) as well as my folks, really wanted their own bedrooms.
3.	My BIL really wasn't comfortable being in a villa with others at all, he wanted their own room.

I don't even remember at this point all the options that were discussed.  All kinds of things from us trying to change resorts at 7m to get more villa for the points, to my folks and sister/bil staying offsite, to them looking at everything from values, mods, deluxes onsite.  I really really really encouraged them to stay onsite.  For the obvious benefits but also for the crowds.  I wanted it to be easy for them.  My folks can tire easily and I wanted it to be simple to go back and rest.

My dad is cheap.  He did NOT like the prices he was seeing.  He really wanted offsite.  REALLY wanted it.  Ultimately we convinced him that the loss of the benefits and trying to deal with getting into the parks at all, with a car and offsite, was pretty high risk and a potential huge loss of hours spent in doing so.  My little sister was pretty influential here, though she too wanted to minimize costs, she was very on board with onsite.  Ultimately it was a compromise.  They both ended up booking rooms at the Swan.  Next door to us and seemingly with all the same onsite benefits but without it being too Disney in a way that wouldn't scare first timer BIL.  When all was said and done, and flights finally booked  (some as late as October!) the BFP looked like this:

12/28.  Red Eye Flights for the 4 of us, my folks, Melissa and her boys.  6 of us were on the same direct red eye and Mel and her kids on a different one that had a layover.  Amazingly our 2 flights would land at MCO within 4 minutes of each other just after 6am!
12-29-1/4 The 4 of us, Mel and her boys at BWV
12/29-1/6 My folks at the Swan
12/30 Kerri and Eric fly in on a red eye, landing around noon
12/30-1/5 Kerri and her Eric at the Swan  
1/4 to 1/7 The 4 of us, Mel and her boys at THV (Mel and the boys only for the night of the 4th)
1/5 Mel and the boys, Kerri and Eric fly home
1/6 My folks check out to go visit local friends for the rest of the week
1/7 The four of us fly home.  This meant the Es would miss 2 days of school but it got my flight costs WAY down and gave me a trip as long as I wanted, plus a little "alone" time with just my family.  It also gave Jeff the week day non holiday flying day he needed.
1/10 My folks fly home

Now that we had a plan, we started to see more and more info come out about MagicBands.  I'd been pretty resistant to the whole thing but as time went on, and I read more, I realized that during our travel dates they might be invaluable.  I was also a bit concerned about  my folks after the red eye.  I didn't want them to have to deal with their luggage and paying for a transfer, town car or cab.  So, I decided to "work the system" and add them to our BWV ressie.  They wouldn't be staying there but by doing so I could get them on DME with the rest of us, and get them MagicBands.  As the trip got closer folks slowly purchased tickets.  My sisters waited, and waited.  One set arrived just before Christmas and the other just after.  Luckily I had made many FP+ bookings early, before the tiering went in place and it was relatively easy to copy our reservations over to my sister and her boys. Relatively lol!  At Christmas I handed out everyone's bands, DME vouchers so in case anything happened and we were split up, people had their own.  Given the fact I was taking a fair amount of vacation days for the trip, I worked the 24th , 26th  and 27th .  I usually take those days off and while I cant say they were maybe as productive at the office as they should have been, it really wasn't that bad.  And then, we were here!





Come day of departure I was in pretty good shape personally.  I was 95% packed (having done mine the weekend before xmas) with just a couple of small things to do.  The rest of the family, amazingly, was the same, well at least the boys were.  I'd given the boys pack lists on the morning of the 27th with instructions to get it done so I could do a bag check that night.  They had passed muster.  They were motivated.  I'd dangled a carrot in front of them.  On Saturday we did our normal morning routine, which is hit the gym, take Evan to trombone lessons and do grocery shopping while he is at trombone.  All of my last minute items for pick up were at the grocery store so that worked well.  The deal with the boys had been that IF they were packed, and rooms clean, Id take them shopping.  Both had gift cards they'd received for Christmas from my folks burning holes in their pockets.  So the plan was, after trombone, we'd head home, eat and shower and then take the cats to the vet where theyd be staying while we were gone.  From there we would hit the mall.

Everything went exactly according to plan and at 1:45 pm we were on the road to the clinic.  I'd never been to this clinic before, when looking for a cat sitter my neighbor had recommended them.  As they were a bit cheaper than the place we usually use, over 9 days the difference was enough to book them there.  As I drove I realized that the clinic was much closer to one mall then then one we'd planned to go to.  Cats dropped off, we headed to the mall.  We had 2 destinations.  Macy's and Foot Locker.  Both boys wanted shoes.   And they wanted them for the trip.  Of course!

One small problem.

The mall I planned to go to originally had a Footlocker.  This one?  Nope.  Arrgh.  At Macy's we found what Evan wanted.  Or more accurately what he decided he wanted once we got there which was totally different from what he'd had on his Christmas list in the shoe category.  He's tough to find shoes for, as is Eric.  Clothes in general as well.  They are just at that too big for kids stuff but too skinny and small for a lot of adult stuff.  Shoes are no exception.  Most stores don't carry much in their sizes in mens shoes and kids stop just short of it.  He was happy and insisted on wearing them out of the store.  Mission One accomplished we headed up to the other mall.  Bear in mind that this was the weekend after Christmas.  Traffic and parking were NOT fun.  Still, we had the time and Id promised.  At Foot Locker we were a bit dismayed at the selections (or really at the prices) and spent a lot of time discussing what he wanted to do.  We also had a hard time getting someone to help us, the employees were far more interested in chatting with each other and were very distracted.  He, as Evan had done, elected to supplement their gift card with some of their own money to be able to get what he wanted, versus what he could get with just the card.  He too insisted on wearing them out of the store.





Can you guess which shoes belong to which E?

Mission two done it was time to head home.  If memory serves we got there around 5.  Our flight wasn't until 9:45 so that allowed for plenty of time for me to clear out the fridge, get dishes done and fix us all a totally random mess of dinner eats made up of leftovers.  Jeff and I also spent some time weighing and re-allocating things to various suitcases so that we'd be under the weight limit on the 2 larger bags.  Thanks to having mileage status I'd be able to check 2 for free and we planned to take full advantage of it.  Problem is, things like coffee, rum, laundry supplies, deli ham and peanut butter can add up in weight pretty darn fast!  For food, we packed:


Peanut butter
Mayo
Mustard
Coffee
Coconut Rum
Gold Rum (wanted dark but couldn't find it in plastic to save our soul, we hit 4 stores on the 27th looking!)
¾ pound of deli ham (frozen, thanks to Allisons great advice!)
Bagels (also frozen)
Bread (frozen)
Cocoa packets
Cider packets
Oatmeal packets
Sugar
Apples
Bananas
Oranges
Fresh Spinach
Can of Tuna
Coffee Filters
Coffee dosage scoop
Taco seasoning
Vanilla
French Toast pre-mixed spices
Wine to go tumblers (kind of like a Tervis with a wine glass inside, they are a riot)
Shot glass
Wine/Beer opener
Shatterproof wine glasses
Beer cozys

And then of course a pop up hamper, laundry supplies, full medicine kit.
Given that we were going in December, with forecasts that showed 40-80 we also packed a lot of clothes.  Layers and those things take up more space than packing for a summer trip that's for sure!  Somehow, despite a zipper threatening to break and a small tear on one of the bags, we got it all in and got it in right around the weight limit.  We wouldd be checking 2 and carrying on 3. Taylor was scheduled to pick us up at 7:30 and he was right on time, a little early even.  As we headed down our street Eric remarked

"Guess what mom!  One of my shoes is a different size than the other!"

He is wearing the new tennis shoes

The only tennis shoes he is bringing (he also had a pair of crocs)

We do not, at this point, have time to go back and change into his old ones

As we'd narrowed down his choices at the store, the pair he wanted only had one pair in the box, the other was on display.  Except there were TWO pairs on display.  Eric had grabbed one of them.  Neither Eric, myself, the employee who helped us, or the employee who rang it up, checked to make sure the sizes matched.

At least the "off" size was .5 too big...not to small.

Nothing like $65 shoes that are different sizes!

The drive was uneventful and check in went smoothly.  

One of the bags was over by about a pound.  We could have reallocated but thanks to the ability to check in at the mileage status/first class counter, they didn't care and sent it through.

Getting through security though...was a different story.  The lines were INSANE.  Which has been the case a lot lately at our airport.  We'd originally headed to one checkpoint but the signs seemed to indicate that only folks with pre-check or 1st class could go through there.  So we headed to another one.  Which was ridiculous and then the 3rd one appeared closed.  So back to the first one we went, only to learn the signs were misleading and it wasn't an issue to go through there at all.  Whew!  I had hoped to get to the airport early enough that both Jeff and I could get a 15 minute chair massage, they do an amazing job there.  But with the delay at security we got to the gate just a little before boarding was due to start and met up with my folks who were already there.  Of course, our flight was delayed (by maybe 10 minutes) so we could have done it after all but oh well.  

The boys chilled in their new sweats Santa had brought them, perfect for a red eye!  









Sorry they are so blurry! After 1-2 trips each to the restroom, soon enough we boarded.

What is there to say about a red-eye with kids.  Or even without?  They aren't terribly fun.  They can be more, or less painful or degrees of unfun but they aren't fun no matter how you shake a stick at it.  We've done them several times and have had horrendous ones, and not so bad ones.  For this flight I'd made an executive decision.  In the past I'd sat between the boys or one boy had been with Jeff, and one with me.  This time I took the window.  That's MY favorite seat and I decided that no matter where I sat, someone would be flopping on me so I might as well be as comfy as possible as let me tell you, 2 kids leaning on you from either side if you are in the middlepretty much sucks.  Eric took the aisle, Evan the middle and Jeff had the aisle in the same row, directly across from us.  For about the first 2 hours Evan slept, leaning on me but not uncomfortably so.  I dozed in and out but wasn't uncomfortable.  He then decided to keep trying to spread his legs out on Ericwhich didn't go over well.  At a certain point I told him he'd lost my shoulder by being selfish...no one else was trying to spread out on 2 people and made him switch spots with Eric.

Eric is a wiggler.  Horrible at night on a normal night, he will sleep like a rock but moves constantly.  On a plane, car, bus or whatever...forget it.  The kid doesn't sleep.  He knows it, we all know it but he will still work himself into a frenzy over it which only makes it worse.  This was the path he was on (and selfishly, having him in the aisle and him being a little older helped 2 thingsone I could doze and not really get caught up in it and two...he was quietly freaking out and not disturbing anyone) and Evan's leg caper was putting him over the edge.  Eric over the edge is not pretty in any situation.  An hour in the middle seat, some cuddling and lots of wiggling later, he had calmed down enough and rested a little.  At some point we all made a few trips to the bathroom.  My folks, for whatever reason, had booked seats at the back of the plane.  They were not seated together but both were out cold any time I walked by.  Turns out they'd given up their middle seat so a parent and child could sit together and this meant both ended up on the aisle so they were happy about that.  While I was gone, Evan turned on his phone.  I had made both of them turn them off so no one obsessed about "are we there yet" or "how much longer".  I wasn't looking at mine either, for the same reason.  It really doesn't help plus batteries needed to be conserved.  In looking at it, it appeared we had another 2 hours.  Imagine our surprise when about 20 minutes later they announced our descent.  Turns out somehow his phone had gotten on Central Time so it was off a full hour.  That made the last part go very quickly!

We got off the plane and waited for my folks.

And waited

And waited

And waited.

Seriously.  It had to be 10-15 minutes between when we got off and when they showed up!  First order of business was a bio stop, second was Starbucks.  This is our ritual but for the first time, the line was horrendous.  There is always a line but this was beyond the pale.  Beyond the aisle and into the main seating area in the center.  After a minute of do we, dont we, Jeff and I overrode everyone and said YES.  WE DO.  We knew, from experience that if we didn't get one now, it could be a good hour before we did and well, that would be painful for all involved.  Especially Jeff and I.  Texting back and forth with my sister, they'd arrived on time and were already down at DME waiting for us.  She didn't want coffee yet, she wanted to nap on DME. LOL!  Once we finally had our coffees we headed down to meet with them. Except I'd forgotten one thing.  We tend to walk fast.  Really fast.  My folks?  Not so much.  Not that we didn't know this already but just hasn't really experienced it directly in that kind of setting. In a way it is a good thing this happened at the airport as it was a wakeup call to all 4 of us that we'd have to really slow down for Grandma and Grandpa.  Arriving at DME there wasn't a single person in line and we headed straight to the bus.  Except, there was no one checking anyone in right at the ropes, I had to go back to the counter.  DOH!  Despite there being no one else at the counter, that seemed to take longer than it should have but soon enough we were on the bus  and it took off.  There was one poor other person on it that wasn't part of our group, other than that we had it to ourselves.  We then spent the next 30 minutes listening to our driver go off on prior passengers.  I think he thought he was being funny but oh my word.  He would not stop, it was constant and at times insulting.  At times funny too but he was a bit harsh and judgmental for our tastes.

Coffee almost gone, we were all very happy to see this





I SWEAR the pictures get better!

We dropped off the solo traveler at POR and in short order were pulling up at the Boardwalk!


----------



## englishrose47

Great start to your trip!! Quite a lot of planning went into this !!! What happened with the different size shoes ????  By the way we will be in Disney May 8th thru 13th!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ejud

Wow.

I am amazed, scared, impressed? When I go to Disney, I throw a couple of things in a bag and go catch some transpo- even when I lived in Boston.

Glad you all got there! No "Home Alone"!



Jud


----------



## dizneeat

That was some serious planning that went into your trip. I admire you for being able to pull it off.

 about the different shoes. That's what I always tell Tom will happen to him one day as he NEVER tries on both shoes. 

At least you got the bus to yourself (apart from the lone other passenger) and now I cannot wait for more of the fun.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Gosh.  That is some start to the trip.  What with the food packing and the shoes shopping and getting everything organised, it sounds like it was a lot of work in that last couple of days.

I've travelled with my folks.  So I know what it means to have to slow down for them to keep up.  

Here's to a fun time at Disney.


----------



## teekathepony

Great start! Love the recap of the BFP, that's quite the lot of info to remember! Glad you arrived with no problem!
Did you ever get the shoes sorted out?


----------



## MEK

I read. Some of this before church then realized I couldn't finish your novel. Lol.  I'll stop back after church. The kids are SO cute and I love the new shoes!!!!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Wow!  You definitely win the planner of the decade award!    I don't know how you could possibly plan for that many so well.  We tried for a few years to plan a simple camping trip for a family reunion and there were so many complaints we just stopped trying. 

I love the old pic of the kids when they were all tiny.  It will be a good frame of reference when we meet them now.

Too funny about the shoe sizes - good thing it was just a 1/2 size.


----------



## DisMomAmy

I think you missed me right before your new update.  

Sounds like your trip was starting off just as I'd expect...  lots of last minute chaos (actually less then other trips).  Can't wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## addictedtothemouse

I love flying and getting on DME. I've driven down on most of my trips but once I flew and it only took four hours instead of twenty-four i fell in love. 
I planned a trip for my middle DD's graduation that included my youngest sister and her family, I was so stressed! It was their first trip and I had no clue what they might be interested in and wanted them to have a good time. Well I must have done a good job because she, her husband, and their girls say they want to go back as soon as they can.  I couldn't imagine planning for that many people and schedules. I would definitely be a lot grayer than I am now.


----------



## mickeystoontown

I can only imagine the time and effort that went into planning a trip for such a large group.  It's hard enough for me to plan for our family, Lacey and Jesse and Mama.  

As I was reading about your departure day, I found myself thinking, "Man, Cynthia sure is calm.".  I am always the one who is running around at the last minute checking and double checking things and urging everybody to hurry up so we can hit the road.  

Sorry, but I had to laugh about the two different size shoes.  My Mama always made us try on both shoes "just in case" so I guess that's why I make my kids do it too.

Even if you did have squiggling wiggly leg stretching and shoulder hugging kids drama on the plane, it sounds pretty uneventful. 

Girl, I know all about the need for having to slow my pace when traveling with my Mama.  I'm used to hitting the ground running and walking fast.  It's actually harder for me to walk slowly than to walk fast.


----------



## ejud

Also, point of interest, now I know it is
(E+E)'s Mom
as opposed to
E+(E's Mom).



Jud


----------



## franandaj

That sounds like a lot of work to get all those folks organized! Almost like herding cats! You did a great job in planning it all.


----------



## emmysmommy

Oh my! Crazy packing and re-packing to meet your weight limit, mismatched shoe sizes, Starbucks LONG lines BUT YOU HAVE ARRIVED!!  

I always love to hear your travel day plans since you are so thorough and organized.  I'm impressed that you packed all that food and still didn't have 12 bags to drag along.  I know the weather turned on you while there so those layers must have been invaluable.

The story of your sprawling son in the middle seat reminded me of having to "take away" my youngest son's hands on a road trip one time.  He was bugging his brother in the back seat so we told him he had to sit on his hands since he had them taken away for the next 30 minutes.  Problem solved. 

You are off to a great start.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Late to the party.  Will be back this afternoon to catch up.  Can't wait to hear all about your adventure!!!


----------



## MeMom

Well, you are finally on Disney property - and at the Boardwalk.  Things should get pretty happy now. 

I asked Jill about the weather, since I was sidelined and not out in it.  She said most of the week it was either warm and overcast with some patches of rain or clear and sunny, but cold.  I know the girls swam three times, because I asked if they had gotten to swim.  The last night, when she wheeled me across the bridge to try to see the Art of Animation Christmas tree, it was very cold.  She put about three blankets on top of me!

I will enjoy your pictures.  Were you at Boardwalk on NYE?  Trent and Brandi decided to just go on in early, and they said it was so loud over there all night long. They said the horn blowing went on for hours.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

All caught up!  Loved the introductions.  I am both intrigued and intimidated by the thought of such a large family trip.  Your BFP is awesome! 

100+ FP reservations.  Yeesh.  I got overwhelmed just making my own!

Know I've commented on this before but love how you really make use of the villa kitchen amenities.  Will have to go back through your PTR to find the recommendations on frozen perishables.  That's a great idea... I wouldn't have thought to do that.  Wonder if that would also work in the summer?    Probably ok for a shorter flight.

I will attempt to take on the challenge of counting margaritas.    Although I saw a great quote the other day that said that age & glasses of wine (or 'ritas in this case) should never be counted.

The new DME buses are quite fancy, aren't they?  And I enjoyed the new movie - nice to have something different.

Can't wait to hear what happens next!  Am particularly interested in what your folks and sister thought of the Swan!  The rates are great.


----------



## MEK

So, I actually read more than I thought this morning.    A few more comments.  Glad you braved the line for Starbucks.  

Glad you had the bus to yourselves.  Hmmm - not sure what I would have though about the bus driver either.  I mean - that could be ME he's talking about.  

I don't blame you for getting as many people on your reservation as possible.  DME and the magic bands are a big perk.  I swear Denny and I are only doing that one night stay at ASSports to get the magic band.  I'm so spoiled now.  I don't want to have to worry about reservations.

Guess what - Rosie is going to be in the world until May 13th.  We are going to get to meet poll dancing Rosie!


----------



## brookelizabeth




----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> That sounds like a lot of work to get all those folks organized! Almost like herding cats! You did a great job in planning it all.






I totally agree!  You're a star Cynthia. We had a party of 10 once but Jenna plans almost as much as I do so it was super headache free. I'm worried about the whole FP+ reservation thing. I can't imagine making them for that many people. I hope someone bought you a drink or 10 for putting this all together. 


Different shoes?  Hilarious! 


Great start! Can't wait to see how it all comes together.


----------



## brookelizabeth

eandesmom said:


> I don't even remember at this point all the options that were discussed.  All kinds of things from us trying to change resorts at 7m to get more villa for the points, to my folks and sister/bil staying offsite, to them looking at everything from values, mods, deluxes onsite.




I might have a number of those conversations in my Facebook messenger.   I'm glad they ended up onsite during the season, it sounded like they were too.




> Nothing like $65 shoes that are different sizes!



 That is hilarious!  What could you do at that point?!  Just had to roll with it...oh too funny.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

All hail the queen of organization!! 

No way would I have managed to squeeze in a trip to the mall too!  
at the two different sized shoes!  Did he notice it at all during the trip?  I have one foot that is a bit bigger and if it worked out right (the bigger shoe on that foot) I probably wouldn't have noticed!

You do bring a lot of stuff for food in the villa.  I should try that sometime.  But we hardly get the 1BR so we'd have to make do with a toaster and microwave.  

The red-eye reminds me of our overnight drives.  But it takes longer in the car.
and one of us always has to be awake! 

So glad you're on WDW property!  Can't wait to see the villa!


----------



## eandesmom

TinkyCheeks said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to share all this.  You've given me so much to think about.  You make very good points!  As a matter of fact, DH has been requesting that we go on a cruise, and last night we talked about it and decided that instead of heading to AKL next year, we'll be boarding the DCL instead.  This way, we get some alone time.  I'm leaving my ticker because a wrong ticker is better than none.    The more I think about it, the more excited I'm getting.



I think DCL is a brilliant idea.  We were amazed at how much alone time we got on the cruise, it was incredible.  Lots of great family time to but really something for everyone.  So much fun! We've done 2 so far, one with just the E's and done with the E's and Kendall.  In fact, we liked them so much we are booked on one without the kids at all  Which one are you looking at?  Make sure you do Palo one night and brunch as well if you can, YUM!  The kids will LOVE it.  Do an FE if you can too, The E's had so much fun. 



TinkyCheeks said:


> I'd never really thought about how good it would be for the kids, but you're absolutely right.  They need the example set that marriage does take effort and is important, and also that while they are so very important, they can't be the center of the universe.  And independence is never a bad thing.  It reminds me of a time we went on vacation with my parents' friends.  Their son, who was 21 at the time, was calling his mom probably five times a day (no exaggeration), asking questions like how do I start the washer and dryer, where do we keep the jelly, etc.



  I know young adults like that.  Just lost!  My mom made us each cook dinner one night a week growing up, I had to iron all the holiday linens, all that kind of stuff.  And you  know what?  My brothers are amazing cooks! 

I make the E's do their own laundry   I will never forget, my first husband, who I went to college with on our first visit to his parents house.  I'd never met them mind you, it's not a big deal kind of visit, we walk in and he asks his mom to iron his shirt for him.  I was mortified!  I looked at him and said no way.  You are 20 years old and you can iron your own shirt.  I drug him to the ironing board and taught him right  then and there.  

She rather liked me after that  



DisMomAmy said:


> I'm here!!!  First time on the DIS in forever, but I didn't want to miss out!!



Amy!!!!!!!!!!!!  So happy you are here


----------



## CarolynK

Isn't there usually a movie/advertisement playing on the bus from MCO? That driver sounds annoying...especially that early in the morning!

Funny about the shoes, but hopefully it wasn't an issue...poor packing choices by one of us has resulted in a trip to the New Balance store while at WDW


----------



## uncw89

Hi!! I'm joining in!! I will try to stay caught up!! I just need to go back and read now!!


----------



## jedijill

Wow!  You really are organized to get all the errands run, packing done and still make the red eye, 2 different sized shoes and all!   Glad everyone arrived in one piece!  



BTW, I found a pre-cruise package at the Sheraton in San Juan with transfers from the airport and to the cruise terminal through Costco.  For 3 nights for me, its running about $500.  $100 non-refundable deposit and balance due 45 days out.

Jill in CO


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> The kids were cute then though


So... what are you saying about them now?  



eandesmom said:


> And our add on at SSR quickly turned into an add on at BWV instead (and that add on left us with some extra points we just "had" to use for our couples get away to Aulani...which then led us to another small add on at Aulani...but I digress).


I wish DW was as easy to convince as you are. 



eandesmom said:


> Problem is, things like coffee, rum, laundry supplies, deli ham and peanut butter can add up in weight pretty darn fast!  For food, we packed


Wow... that would definitely add up fast.  I can't even imagine packing all that for a flight. 



eandesmom said:


> "Guess what mom!  One of my shoes is a different size than the other!"


  


The "sleeping" arrangements on the flight seem pretty horrible, but at least you ended up at Disney World... So I guess that's a fair trade-off.


----------



## Moira222

I had a bunch of multi quotes but ditched them.

First have to share that I love how much time you & Jeff put into each other.  A good marriage doesn't just happen. its work!  Joe and I had quite a few years before Katie, so it was a big adjustment the first few years not having that time to ourselves.  We have her 8 years of uninterrupted time - and then realized we needed some "us" time.  We are working on more of that - and yup, definitely have those nights with very little to chat about, but that's okay.  Every moment doesn't need to be filled in with talking. 

Even the review of the BFP has my head spinning a bit.

Now, your travel day.   you are so organized....and what a great way to "kill time" on leaving day by taking the E's to the mall.  I remember one trip where we had a late flight. OMG I was beside myself all day with anticipation.  Planning a task would have been a good idea.

Katie would have been thrilled to have 2 different size shoes (her one foot is 1/2 size bigger than the other!) but I am also hearing the big sigh and eye roll from you when you heard that one. 

Glad that your parents got to sleep on the plane at least.  I have a feeling that this will help later that day for sure. 

what was the deal with the ME driver? sheesh!

So far so good!


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> Great start to your trip!! Quite a lot of planning went into this !!! What happened with the different size shoes ????  By the way we will be in Disney May 8th thru 13th!!!!!!!!!!



  He wore them.  that's what happened.  What could I do at that point?  He didn't seem to care and well, we were definitely stuck.  I was not buying another pair.  Jeff wanted me to call and make a stink as the store really should check before they let you walk out with them but as we couldn't get there for over a week it seemed kind of pointless.

YAY we overlap!!!



ejud said:


> Wow.
> 
> I am amazed, scared, impressed? When I go to Disney, I throw a couple of things in a bag and go catch some transpo- even when I lived in Boston.
> 
> Glad you all got there! No "Home Alone"!
> 
> 
> 
> Jud



That's pretty much Jeff's approach.

Which may or may not have worked out so well for him on this trip





dizneeat said:


> That was some serious planning that went into your trip. I admire you for being able to pull it off.




I did have help on the resort part for my folks and sister which I neglected to mention.   for Brook!  I got out of the middle which was a fabulous thing.  



dizneeat said:


> about the different shoes. That's what I always tell Tom will happen to him one day as he NEVER tries on both shoes.



Oh he tried them on, walked out with them on too.  I fault the store, they should have checked before the kid just put them on.  And then again before I bought them.



dizneeat said:


> At least you got the bus to yourself (apart from the lone other passenger) and now I cannot wait for more of the fun.



At first I felt sorry for her but when all 4 boys went to the back of the bus they were pretty much out of earshot so it was fine.



PrincessInOz said:


> Gosh.  That is some start to the trip.  What with the food packing and the shoes shopping and getting everything organised, it sounds like it was a lot of work in that last couple of days.



Oddly enough it was probably one of the calmest starts with the least to do.



PrincessInOz said:


> I've travelled with my folks.  So I know what it means to have to slow down for them to keep up.
> 
> Here's to a fun time at Disney.



We have too, it's just been a while and while we see them all the time and do lots together, it just caught us off guard.



teekathepony said:


> Great start! Love the recap of the BFP, that's quite the lot of info to remember! Glad you arrived with no problem!
> Did you ever get the shoes sorted out?



I'd be lost without all my little tools, specifically MDE, TripIt and good old outlook.google calendar.  

Nope, just rolled with it on the shoes.  What could I do at that point?  Jeff wanted me to call and make a stink as the store should have checked before Eric even put the other one one and then again before he walked out with them on his feet.  Given that we'd be gone for 10 days and couldn't go in to exchange it seemed kind of pointless and Eric could care less.

He may care come spring when he tries to do track in them!


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> I read. Some of this before church then realized I couldn't finish your novel. Lol.  I'll stop back after church. The kids are SO cute and I love the new shoes!!!!!



  that's what happens when I try to read your updates on my phone.  LOL!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Wow!  You definitely win the planner of the decade award!    I don't know how you could possibly plan for that many so well.  We tried for a few years to plan a simple camping trip for a family reunion and there were so many complaints we just stopped trying.



I did have a helper who I am very remiss in thanking!.  Brook handled my folks and sisters reservations at the Swan as well as all their questions and was uber patient while they took forever to decide.  She also helped us with all our Harry Potter arrangements, (tickets and car transfers and Kerri's transfer to the Swan from MCO).  It was really nice NOT to be in the middle of that and let her handle it with them.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I love the old pic of the kids when they were all tiny.  It will be a good frame of reference when we meet them now.



They were tiny!  Fun to look at but wow..



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Too funny about the shoe sizes - good thing it was just a 1/2 size.


 and good thing it was 1/2 too big, not too small!




DisMomAmy said:


> I think you missed me right before your new update.




Sort of...I was going for the Glennbo top of the page update strategy!  LOL.

I did say  above but I'm glad you are here and on the boards a bit!



DisMomAmy said:


> Sounds like your trip was starting off just as I'd expect...  lots of last minute chaos (actually less then other trips).  Can't wait to hear all about it!!



Far less than other trips I thought, thanks!



addictedtothemouse said:


> I love flying and getting on DME. I've driven down on most of my trips but once I flew and it only took four hours instead of twenty-four i fell in love.
> I planned a trip for my middle DD's graduation that included my youngest sister and her family, I was so stressed! It was their first trip and I had no clue what they might be interested in and wanted them to have a good time. Well I must have done a good job because she, her husband, and their girls say they want to go back as soon as they can.  I couldn't imagine planning for that many people and schedules. I would definitely be a lot grayer than I am now.



Driving that long would wear me out.  We could make it to DL in about that long but I have ZERO desire to do it.  First trips are stressful, thanksfully everyone except my BIL had been before and that helped a ton.  Hurt a little here and there but for the most part, made it quite easy.



mickeystoontown said:


> I can only imagine the time and effort that went into planning a trip for such a large group.  It's hard enough for me to plan for our family, Lacey and Jesse and Mama.



I think the key it to not overplan.  Which I realize sounds very funny coming from me!  But really, other than ADR's and a couple of other things, nothing was set in stone.  And even the ADR's weren't really set in stone, some could be tweaked easily.  We had flexibility when we needed it and were able to adapt on the fly several times.



mickeystoontown said:


> As I was reading about your departure day, I found myself thinking, "Man, Cynthia sure is calm.".  I am always the one who is running around at the last minute checking and double checking things and urging everybody to hurry up so we can hit the road.



I was calm   we were in such good shape going into departure day that it made it easy to be so.  I really do love the red eye for that reason as well as the obvious ones (forcing the time change and not wasting a day in travel).  It is such a late departure you've got lots of time to get things done.



mickeystoontown said:


> Sorry, but I had to laugh about the two different size shoes.  My Mama always made us try on both shoes "just in case" so I guess that's why I make my kids do it too.



Except he DID try both on.  And walked out of the store wearing them.  I'm not sure what made him look inside and realize that they were different but it was definitely post initial wear. Generally, sales clerks ALWAYS check and this guy could not have been more distracted and disinterested.  I figure it will come back to him though as when they do inventory they will realize what is left and what they sold, and who sold it.



mickeystoontown said:


> Even if you did have squiggling wiggly leg stretching and shoulder hugging kids drama on the plane, it sounds pretty uneventful.



It was very uneventful, just how I like it!



mickeystoontown said:


> Girl, I know all about the need for having to slow my pace when traveling with my Mama.  I'm used to hitting the ground running and walking fast.  It's actually harder for me to walk slowly than to walk fast.



It is harder!  Jeff is the worst as he just GOES and doesn't look back to see if the rest of us are with him.    I think it was harder on my mom though.  She had a really rough fall with a nasty case of shingles and as a result was very out of shape, or at least more than usual and got very very frustrated with herself as she was definitely slower than normal and the overall endurance wasn't there where she thought it should be.  We just kept telling her it was PT!


----------



## eandesmom

ejud said:


> Also, point of interest, now I know it is
> (E+E)'s Mom
> as opposed to
> E+(E's Mom).
> 
> 
> 
> Jud



  I never thought about that as an interpretation E+(E's Mom)



franandaj said:


> That sounds like a lot of work to get all those folks organized! Almost like herding cats! You did a great job in planning it all.



Definitely herding cats.  A phrase I use often.  It's in the JD.



emmysmommy said:


> Oh my! Crazy packing and re-packing to meet your weight limit, mismatched shoe sizes, Starbucks LONG lines BUT YOU HAVE ARRIVED!!



The weighing and re-weighing of the suitcases was pretty funny.  The shoes, not so much.



emmysmommy said:


> I always love to hear your travel day plans since you are so thorough and organized.  I'm impressed that you packed all that food and still didn't have 12 bags to drag along.  I know the weather turned on you while there so those layers must have been invaluable.



I was pretty pleased with how the food packing turned out this trip and in general our lists were pretty solid and we had what we needed layering wise.  I'd have preferred to have a couple of things with me that I didn't bring, and could have left a few others at home, but in the big picture they boys and I did pretty well. Jeff on the other hand....

He might get a packing list next time.



emmysmommy said:


> The story of your sprawling son in the middle seat reminded me of having to "take away" my youngest son's hands on a road trip one time.  He was bugging his brother in the back seat so we told him he had to sit on his hands since he had them taken away for the next 30 minutes.  Problem solved.
> 
> You are off to a great start.



I love it!!! I remember doing that at one point..most likely to Evan.  I couldn't really take his legs away though.  




2xcited2sleep said:


> Late to the party.  Will be back this afternoon to catch up.  Can't wait to hear all about your adventure!!!



 Christine!  So happy you are here.  I JUST missed you guys which was a bummer but it looked like lots of fun was had 



MeMom said:


> Well, you are finally on Disney property - and at the Boardwalk.  Things should get pretty happy now.
> 
> I asked Jill about the weather, since I was sidelined and not out in it.  She said most of the week it was either warm and overcast with some patches of rain or clear and sunny, but cold.  I know the girls swam three times, because I asked if they had gotten to swim.  The last night, when she wheeled me across the bridge to try to see the Art of Animation Christmas tree, it was very cold.  She put about three blankets on top of me!



You name it, we had it.  For the most part it was mid 60's - low 70's and overcast/partially cloudy but we had 30 degree moments, clear sunny moments, 80 degree moments and 2 serious downpours, one significantly longer and worse than the other.  I was VERY glad to have some warm layers and especially a scarf and gloves.  We did not have much swimming but got a little in.



MeMom said:


> I will enjoy your pictures.  Were you at Boardwalk on NYE?  Trent and Brandi decided to just go on in early, and they said it was so loud over there all night long. They said the horn blowing went on for hours.



On NYE itself most of us were in Epcot from about 4pm till after fireworks.  A few went back early (11-11:30) and were at the Boardwalk.  I am guessing we got back maybe at 1am?  Maybe 1:30?  Nothing after that, that kept me up at least.


----------



## eandesmom

2xcited2sleep said:


> All caught up!  Loved the introductions.  I am both intrigued and intimidated by the thought of such a large family trip.  Your BFP is awesome!



Luckily they are good eggs and I rather like all of them 



2xcited2sleep said:


> 100+ FP reservations.  Yeesh.  I got overwhelmed just making my own!



It's so funny, it sounds like SO many!  But really it's just 3 per person.  Times 9 days though and it became a nutty number.  It was pretty fascinating (and alternatively frustrating) so see the system limitations. I am very grateful I made mine pre-tiering as that would have changed a few things, and not for the better.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Know I've commented on this before but love how you really make use of the villa kitchen amenities.  Will have to go back through your PTR to find the recommendations on frozen perishables.  That's a great idea... I wouldn't have thought to do that.  Wonder if that would also work in the summer?    Probably ok for a shorter flight.



It's all Allison's fault.    She's taken giant hunks of frozen meat from LA to Orlando!  I'd made the comment we had a ton of nice deli ham leftover on xmas morning and would sure be nice to bring it as it would otherwise go bad.  She suggested freezing it, so I did!  Carolyn does bagels and bread.  It makes sense.  If you figure the cargo area is cooler, as it is, and the stuff is frozen, it likely won't even fully defrost by the time you get it even if you have a late room arrival.  If it was summer and your bags might be with MDE for a long time I'd have concerns but then I'd just carry it on and give it to bell services to keep cold for you.  

The villa kitchens were definitely used this trip!



2xcited2sleep said:


> I will attempt to take on the challenge of counting margaritas.    Although I saw a great quote the other day that said that age & glasses of wine (or 'ritas in this case) should never be counted.



I can say that ritas will outnumber wine on this trip   And sometimes it's best not to count, you are right!



2xcited2sleep said:


> The new DME buses are quite fancy, aren't they?  And I enjoyed the new movie - nice to have something different.



They are nice.  I'd have liked to actually watch the movie a little more, the driver was so chatty it was hard not to listen to him, and then be a bit appalled.  Jeff and I kept looking at each other going WHAT???



2xcited2sleep said:


> Can't wait to hear what happens next!  Am particularly interested in what your folks and sister thought of the Swan!  The rates are great.



They are great rates and you cannot beat the location.  Especially when their TA managed to get them a killer upgrade with an amazing view.



MEK said:


> So, I actually read more than I thought this morning.    A few more comments.  Glad you braved the line for Starbucks.
> 
> Glad you had the bus to yourselves.  Hmmm - not sure what I would have though about the bus driver either.  I mean - that could be ME he's talking about.



Well likely not, he was basically insulting clueless (Disney) tourists though I can't recall the specifics.  I'll ask Jeff.



MEK said:


> I don't blame you for getting as many people on your reservation as possible.  DME and the magic bands are a big perk.  I swear Denny and I are only doing that one night stay at ASSports to get the magic band.  I'm so spoiled now.  I don't want to have to worry about reservations.



It really was nice to have them, they made a huge difference most of the time.



MEK said:


> Guess what - Rosie is going to be in the world until May 13th.  We are going to get to meet poll dancing Rosie!



  I just saw that!  So it looks like Kat, Leslie, Jen, Rose, Dawn and...there's at least one more right?  All overlap at some point.



brookelizabeth said:


>



Brook!    You were SUCH a help on this trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!



rentayenta said:


> I totally agree!  You're a star Cynthia. We had a party of 10 once but Jenna plans almost as much as I do so it was super headache free. I'm worried about the whole FP+ reservation thing. I can't imagine making them for that many people. I hope someone bought you a drink or 10 for putting this all together.



The FP+ thing was interesting and I think it can be easy with a big group, or really hard, depending on how much control folks want.  It worked out pretty well for us once folks understood it.  It was frustrating at first as my sister could not understand why they couldn't pre-book FP's and we could.  It all worked out ok though.



rentayenta said:


> Different shoes?  Hilarious!



Different sizes, same shoe thank goodness.



rentayenta said:


> Great start! Can't wait to see how it all comes together.





brookelizabeth said:


> I might have a number of those conversations in my Facebook messenger.   I'm glad they ended up onsite during the season, it sounded like they were too.



 I bet you do!  Kerri and my mom were glad.  My dad didn't like the price although he did like the convenience.  For the time of year I think he felt it was a benefit but if he had his druthers he'd go off season, and stay off site.  It was very very nice having them next door, that was huge.




brookelizabeth said:


> That is hilarious!  What could you do at that point?!  Just had to roll with it...oh too funny.



Yep, that's exactly what I did!


----------



## eandesmom

Mndisneygirl said:


> All hail the queen of organization!!
> 
> No way would I have managed to squeeze in a trip to the mall too!
> at the two different sized shoes!  Did he notice it at all during the trip?  I have one foot that is a bit bigger and if it worked out right (the bigger shoe on that foot) I probably wouldn't have noticed!



If you were leaving at 10pm, yes you might be able to squeeze in a trip to the mall.  Or two malls!  

No, he didn't notice it and since it was bigger, versus smaller, we just rolled with it.  Not that I had much choice.  



Mndisneygirl said:


> You do bring a lot of stuff for food in the villa.  I should try that sometime.  But we hardly get the 1BR so we'd have to make do with a toaster and microwave.



It is much more difficult in a studio.  For a studio I actually packed plates, bowls, silverware, knife and a cutting board.    but we cooked a bit less and certainly simpler meals.  I wouldn't do it with all four of us, but then again I can't stand all 4 of us in one room anyway unless I absolutely have to and even then, it's just one night.  Unless it's just Jeff and I, I want that kitchen, bedroom and laundry!  



Mndisneygirl said:


> The red-eye reminds me of our overnight drives.  But it takes longer in the car.
> and one of us always has to be awake!
> 
> So glad you're on WDW property!  Can't wait to see the villa!



Yes, awake is rather key for those long drives isn't it?  



CarolynK said:


> Isn't there usually a movie/advertisement playing on the bus from MCO? That driver sounds annoying...especially that early in the morning!



Yes, though honestly he kept distracting me from it though I tried to tune him out.  Very annoying that early.



CarolynK said:


> Funny about the shoes, but hopefully it wasn't an issue...poor packing choices by one of us has resulted in a trip to the New Balance store while at WDW



Poor packing choices may have resulted in some extra shopping for at least one member of our group.






uncw89 said:


> Hi!! I'm joining in!! I will try to stay caught up!! I just need to go back and read now!!



  Thrilled to have you here! 



jedijill said:


> Wow!  You really are organized to get all the errands run, packing done and still make the red eye, 2 different sized shoes and all!   Glad everyone arrived in one piece!



The mall (malls lol) thing was really a bonus errand simply because we did have the time.  They would have lived without the new shoes.  I was happy I still got my workout in and Evan had his trombone lesson.  The rest was gravy.



jedijill said:


> BTW, I found a pre-cruise package at the Sheraton in San Juan with transfers from the airport and to the cruise terminal through Costco.  For 3 nights for me, its running about $500.  $100 non-refundable deposit and balance due 45 days out.
> 
> Jill in CO



I saw that!  Right now it still looks like a better deal to keep the AAA Sheraton booking I have ($170 night, 2 night min) and then just taxi to the hotel from the airport ($21).  Port looks literally walkable from the hotel but I suppose we will see.  I checked out DCL's transfer option and they want $80 for the 2 of us.  No thanks!!!  

Of course if we are going to be there 2 nights...Jeff might actually prefer a beach hotel.  In theory we could have a full day at the beach on the 19th, check in at 11 on the 20th when boarding starts and then get back off and spend the afternoon in OSJ if things go as they kind of look like they are.  Or drop our bags at 11, play all afternoon in OSJ and then board early evening.  I may make 2 hotel reservations so I have options.

I've been mucking around and have a rather devious plan that is forming in my mind.

To get the best airfare, ideally we'd leave on Weds but I really can't, Thursday is pushing it as it is.  We'd also need to come back Sunday or Monday.  If I have to pay that much, I'd just as soon have the longer trip and spend what I would have spent on the Fri-Sat flights and stay where we'd like to be before and after.  In viewing my options of cities to fly through it comes down to JFK, Dallas, Miami, Atlanta, Boston and...Orlando.

It seems to me that...if we come back on the 27th, via Orlando, why F&W may have just started and a 2 night layover might be a rather fabulous thing.   

Right now I think the option I like best (or that is the most cost efficient) is Jet Blue there on a red eye (via JFK), then SW to MCO, layover and then Alaska to SEA.  We will see.  Jet Blue will have rates out in about a month but SW will be quite some time still.  I actually really like the Jet Blue red eye options as they have you landing at between 2-4 am.  At that hour we'd feel like it was midnight and could check in, go to sleep and really have a full day in SJ on the 19th plus a pretty full one on the 20th since the ship leaves so late.   I could book the Alaska end part now.  If things land where I think they might, and if I use miles on a leg, I can do it for about 1k.

Out of curiosity I checked, DCL would charge us $867.50 each for the flights and ground transfers...yikes!  Current rates if we booked today, best I can do for both of us is $1200 but that's with a Sunday direct flight back and I really don't want 2 nights in SJ prior AND 1 after.

I really need to confirm my folks can watch the E's!!!!!!!!



afwdwfan said:


> So... what are you saying about them now?



one word

teenagers





afwdwfan said:


> I wish DW was as easy to convince as you are.



Oh I didn't need convincing, Jeff did.  I have that plane as leverage though.



afwdwfan said:


> Wow... that would definitely add up fast.  I can't even imagine packing all that for a flight.



Oh I bet you pack as much, it's just different.  Stroller, diaper bag, car seat, diapers, formula, bottles, snacks, toys for the plane, etc etc etc.  I don't have to deal with that anymore.



afwdwfan said:


> The "sleeping" arrangements on the flight seem pretty horrible, but at least you ended up at Disney World... So I guess that's a fair trade-off.



For us, it's worth it.  We lose an entire day of vacation otherwise and the kids never make the time change. 5 uncomfortable hours are very much worth the trade off.



Moira222 said:


> I had a bunch of multi quotes but ditched them.
> 
> First have to share that I love how much time you & Jeff put into each other.  A good marriage doesn't just happen. its work!  Joe and I had quite a few years before Katie, so it was a big adjustment the first few years not having that time to ourselves.  We have her 8 years of uninterrupted time - and then realized we needed some "us" time.  We are working on more of that - and yup, definitely have those nights with very little to chat about, but that's okay.  Every moment doesn't need to be filled in with talking.



It's all about balance.  Some times I think we have too much to say.  

It's funny, we tried to see a movie on Saturday night but it was sold out.  So instead we went out for dessert and a drink and chatted about that while we were bummed about the movie, we couldn't chat at the movie, and all that mattered was that we were out together so it was all good.

So was the carrot cake. 





Moira222 said:


> Even the review of the BFP has my head spinning a bit.
> 
> Now, your travel day.   you are so organized....and what a great way to "kill time" on leaving day by taking the E's to the mall.  I remember one trip where we had a late flight. OMG I was beside myself all day with anticipation.  Planning a task would have been a good idea.



I do MUCH better when I am busy and this was a comfortable busy.  Granted, the 2nd mall had me a wee bit concerned about timing but it was fine.  I prefer late flights so I have time for these kinds of things, early ones stress me out to no end.



Moira222 said:


> Katie would have been thrilled to have 2 different size shoes (her one foot is 1/2 size bigger than the other!) but I am also hearing the big sigh and eye roll from you when you heard that one.



I couldn't believe he didn't check it at the store.  And then to realize the clerk didn't either.  Very annoyed.  It was fine but still, definitely eye roll worthy.



Moira222 said:


> Glad that your parents got to sleep on the plane at least.  I have a feeling that this will help later that day for sure.
> 
> what was the deal with the ME driver? sheesh!
> 
> So far so good!



I am glad they got to sleep too! The driver was a piece of work.


----------



## natebenma

Great start to the trip.  I liked seeing the skiing picture and the one of the cousins when they were small.

Incredible job getting everyone ready and where they needed to be.  It didn't seem like there was quite as much pre-trip work/family/pet drama as you have had before previous trips, and then I remembered you had the Santa duty in Hawaii just before Christmas.  So that counts! 

I have only been on two red eyes, but I agree- they suck! The degree of suckiness may vary, but I can't sleep on a plane either, no matter how tired I am, so I sympathize.  

You made the right call on the Starbucks! 

Welcome home!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Yippee! Always a great feeling to get the travel behind you and finally be on Disney property!   Let the adventures, and the BFP, begin!


----------



## Poolrat

2xcited2sleep said:


> The new DME buses are quite fancy, aren't they?  And I enjoyed the new movie - nice to have something different.



New DME buses and a new movie????   I may have to fly again.    I have been taking the car and while that has worked out wonderfully, a short flight is just that extra bit of magic.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Did you bring the plastic glass with the wine glass inside? Well if you did, wanted to tell you Tervis does make them now. I'm buying one when I go to Florida.

I couldn't believe the amount of food you brought. We have found that we eat less at WDW, so that gives more money to spend on drinks!


----------



## eandesmom

natebenma said:


> Great start to the trip.  I liked seeing the skiing picture and the one of the cousins when they were small.
> 
> Incredible job getting everyone ready and where they needed to be.  It didn't seem like there was quite as much pre-trip work/family/pet drama as you have had before previous trips, and then I remembered you had the Santa duty in Hawaii just before Christmas.  So that counts!



LOL!  You are right, that makes up for the calm before this trip, I'd already used up all my extra energy anyway!  I had Santa duty here right after Hawaii, it was an insane 2 weeks.



natebenma said:


> I have only been on two red eyes, but I agree- they suck! The degree of suckiness may vary, but I can't sleep on a plane either, no matter how tired I am, so I sympathize.
> 
> You made the right call on the Starbucks!
> 
> Welcome home!



We definitely made the right call on the Starbucks, it would have been about 1.5 hours until coffee otherwise...that would not have gone well for anyone.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Yippee! Always a great feeling to get the travel behind you and finally be on Disney property!   Let the adventures, and the BFP, begin!



All hail the BFP!  





Poolrat said:


> New DME buses and a new movie????   I may have to fly again.    I have been taking the car and while that has worked out wonderfully, a short flight is just that extra bit of magic.



Yep, new buses, they even make you wear your seatbelt.  And a movie!



Wicket's Mom said:


> Did you bring the plastic glass with the wine glass inside? Well if you did, wanted to tell you Tervis does make them now. I'm buying one when I go to Florida.



We did!  They are fun.  



Wicket's Mom said:


> I couldn't believe the amount of food you brought. We have found that we eat less at WDW, so that gives more money to spend on drinks!



You really won't believe the amount of food I bought once there then,   just ask Pat. 

Sadly, we don't eat less but bringing and going to the grocery store does save money over restaurants and counter service...which leaves more money for drinks.  And then of course we did buy some drinks, and mixer at the store....



I am happy to say despite the crazy amount of stuff we both bought and brought, we went through the vast majority of it and what we didn't use up, mostly came back with us or was eaten on the plane ride home.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> My general rule of thumb has always been NO travel during the holidays.



And of course, as soon as you say "never"...



eandesmom said:


> Look how little those guys are!



Man, it goes by fast, doesn't it?



eandesmom said:


> And our add on at SSR quickly turned into an add on at BWV instead (and that add on left us with some extra points we just "had" to use for our couples get away to Aulani...which then led us to another small add on at Aulani...but I digress).



Does this qualify as "first world problems"? 



eandesmom said:


> My dad is cheap.  He did NOT like the prices he was seeing.  He really wanted offsite.  REALLY wanted it.  Ultimately we convinced him that the loss of the benefits and trying to deal with getting into the parks at all, with a car and offsite, was pretty high risk and a potential huge loss of hours spent in doing so.  My little sister was pretty influential here, though she too wanted to minimize costs, she was very on board with onsite.  Ultimately it was a compromise.  They both ended up booking rooms at the Swan.



Whew!  Good work there.



eandesmom said:


> "Guess what mom!  One of my shoes is a different size than the other!"








eandesmom said:


> What is there to say about a red-eye with kids.  Or even without?  They aren't terribly fun.



I don't even do well on them as an adult. 




eandesmom said:


> We dropped off the solo traveler at POR and in short order were pulling up at the Boardwalk!



 for being on property!


----------



## khertz

I'm surprised after that red eye, you weren't in search of your first margarita of the trip once you made it to MCO!!   But at least you made it and now the fun can begin!!


----------



## jeremysdisneymom

I am here from almost the beginning!    Haven't been a really good diser lately (well for almost the entire year) but trying to do better.

Your planning amazes me!!  I have gotten so lax in mine lately and it shows.  

Sounds like you are off to a great start.  Excited to hear all about how the magic bands worked for you and especially about staying in the treehouse.


----------



## franandaj

2xcited2sleep said:


> Know I've commented on this before but love how you really make use of the villa kitchen amenities. ill have to go back through your PTR to find the recommendations on frozen perishables.  That's a great idea... I wouldn't have thought to do that.  Wonder if that would also work in the summer?    Probably ok for a shorter flight.



I had read about other DVCers doing this and tried it for the first time about a year ago. Basically just leave whatever it is in the freezer until just before you run out the  door. As Cynthia said, the temperature in the cargo hold is lower than the interior of the plane, your food probably won't melt. Especially if you put in a collapsible cooler in the suitcase.  

I wouldn't do it in summer unless you plan to arrive at a time when you know your room will be ready and that you will be in the room when DME will deliver your luggage.


----------



## Steppesister

Well, I finally made it to the party. Thanks for the link; I might never have found you!  

The Introductions:

All I can say is that I thoroughly enjoyed "getting to know you" all over again!  I mean that; you are such a lovely family in every way.  What a fun crowd that joined you this time around! 

I thought our family was busy...  

Can't guarantee I'll be around for all the banter (that I'm sure I'd love), but I'll be here as I can, and definitely read the updates.


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> And of course, as soon as you say "never"...



yep



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Man, it goes by fast, doesn't it?



Scary.  You just wait!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Does this qualify as "first world problems"?



  and blessed to have them



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Whew!  Good work there.



I thought, for me, it was a very calm day! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


>



Classic huh!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I don't even do well on them as an adult.



It could have been a LOT worse, I was fairly pleased.  More pleased of course when it was over...



Captain_Oblivious said:


> for being on property!



Exactly!



khertz said:


> I'm surprised after that red eye, you weren't in search of your first margarita of the trip once you made it to MCO!!   But at least you made it and now the fun can begin!!



  at 6:04 in the morning that might have been a bit much.  Especially without somewhere to head straight to bed afterwards.  A bloody mary would have been lovely tasting with breakfast but I'd have needed a nap.

More coffee was in order.



jeremysdisneymom said:


> I am here from almost the beginning!    Haven't been a really good diser lately (well for almost the entire year) but trying to do better.



Erica!!!!!!!!!    I am very very happy you are here 



jeremysdisneymom said:


> Your planning amazes me!!  I have gotten so lax in mine lately and it shows.



Oh I had a few planning fails in there I am sure.  It's funny, I have trips I plan a lot and trips I don't. I've done SQUAT for the California trip so far.



jeremysdisneymom said:


> Sounds like you are off to a great start.  Excited to hear all about how the magic bands worked for you and especially about staying in the treehouse.



Well we don't get to the treehouses for a bit but MagicBands will appear very soon!


franandaj said:


> I had read about other DVCers doing this and tried it for the first time about a year ago. Basically just leave whatever it is in the freezer until just before you run out the  door. As Cynthia said, the temperature in the cargo hold is lower than the interior of the plane, your food probably won't melt. Especially if you put in a collapsible cooler in the suitcase.



Yes, I neglected to mention I had the frozen items inside an insulated tote bag. I did not include any other cooler packs in there for weight reasons, but you could.  I honestly can't recall if these ended up packed or in a carry-on as stuff was moving around there at the end for weight distribution but either way, they arrived just fine!



franandaj said:


> I wouldn't do it in summer unless you plan to arrive at a time when you know your room will be ready and that you will be in the room when DME will deliver your luggage.


  Or if you give it to bell services right away to put in fridge or freezer.  We have to do that anyways for split stays so it's not really any different.  Only challenge is that if you pack it, obviously you may not get it for 3 hours or more and if you carry it on you have to be mindful of what will be considered a liquid (no cooler pack inserts I'd imagine).


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

Just got caught up on this TR as I didn't relies it was in the DVC section rather then the regular TR section.


----------



## eandesmom

Steppesister said:


> Well, I finally made it to the party. Thanks for the link; I might never have found you!





Liesa is here!

 my friend!



Steppesister said:


> The Introductions:
> 
> All I can say is that I thoroughly enjoyed "getting to know you" all over again!  I mean that; you are such a lovely family in every way.  What a fun crowd that joined you this time around!



It's a good group 



Steppesister said:


> I thought our family was busy...
> 
> Can't guarantee I'll be around for all the banter (that I'm sure I'd love), but I'll be here as I can, and definitely read the updates.



You are easily equally as busy, and in the middle of wedding planning to boot!  Be here when you can, believe me I know how hard it is to keep up.



EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> Just got caught up on this TR as I didn't relies it was in the DVC section rather then the regular TR section.



aw rats, I am sorry!  I really debated, main TR board or this one and the treehouses kind of flipped it to be a DVC report.  Really could have gone either way but given how much we did use the villas for their villa-ish purpose...figured I'd put it here.

  I am so thrilled you found me!


----------



## Leshaface

I love that you give the boys a packing list instead of them fending for themselves.  Something i'll need to remember when Calvin gets older 

DH and I really like taking red-eyes for some reason.  Us, being on the West Coast, it just feels like you waste an entire day flying there.  I love getting off the plane to a brand new day.


----------



## eandesmom

Leshaface said:


> I love that you give the boys a packing list instead of them fending for themselves.  Something i'll need to remember when Calvin gets older



It's a compromise.  They'd rather pack without a list...but will forget some rather key things, bring too much of something or not enough of another.  I'd like them to have presentable clothing packed, that generally matches.

This way they get to pick what they bring, but I have veto power.  Occasionally they argue but in general have gotten pretty decent about what they pick and sticking to the list.



Leshaface said:


> DH and I really like taking red-eyes for some reason.  Us, being on the West Coast, it just feels like you waste an entire day flying there.  I love getting off the plane to a brand new day.



Exactly!  We hate losing a day in travel plus making the time change is much harder.  The red eye forces it, if you can stay up late enough on day 1 you are golden for the trip and because it is day 1...you are usually amped up enough to hold out!


----------



## summabreeze85

I'm exhausted just reading your report! Thx for sharing


----------



## eandesmom

summabreeze85 said:


> I'm exhausted just reading your report! Thx for sharing


----------



## addictedtothemouse

eandesmom said:


> It's a compromise.  They'd rather pack without a list...but will forget some rather key things, bring too much of something or not enough of another.  I'd like them to have presentable clothing packed, that generally matches.
> 
> This way they get to pick what they bring, but I have veto power.  Occasionally they argue but in general have gotten pretty decent about what they pick and sticking to the list.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly!  We hate losing a day in travel plus making the time change is much harder.  The red eye forces it, if you can stay up late enough on day 1 you are golden for the trip and because it is day 1...you are usually amped up enough to hold out!


Haha! this reminds me of when I had my youngest pack for herself for the first time, she had ten pairs of underwear and two shirts for a two week trip.


----------



## eandesmom

addictedtothemouse said:


> Haha! this reminds me of when I had my youngest pack for herself for the first time, she had ten pairs of underwear and two shirts for a two week trip.



Classic!!!!!!!!!!!  Mine probably would have done the opposite.  As it was, convincing them they needed rain jackets, a sweatshirt and jeans was enough of a battle.


----------



## KatMark

I truly get exhausted after I read your preparations and making arrangements before a trip...especially with extended family. 

You are a saint for going to the malls the weekend after Christmas. Unfortunately, I have found the lack of customer service to be an ongoing thing at all stores. 

Why is it that the lines to the bathroom are always so long when you get off the plane? I seriously think they need two restrooms for women and one for men at each set of gate areas.

Coffee at Starbucks. 

 you've arrived.


(Sorry I was behind...no internet for two days and much too hard to reply on my phone).


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> I truly get exhausted after I read your preparations and making arrangements before a trip...especially with extended family.
> 
> You are a saint for going to the malls the weekend after Christmas. Unfortunately, I have found the lack of customer service to be an ongoing thing at all stores.



It was selfish, I wanted it over with and they'd have whined about it and it was the last thing I wanted to do when we got back on that first weekend and they'd have been relentless about it.  I agree about customer service, I do 95% of my shopping online for that reason, including kids shoes!



KatMark said:


> Why is it that the lines to the bathroom are always so long when you get off the plane? I seriously think they need two restrooms for women and one for men at each set of gate areas.
> 
> Coffee at Starbucks.
> 
> you've arrived.
> 
> 
> (Sorry I was behind...no internet for two days and much too hard to reply on my phone).



The bathroom wasn't bad, it was the Starbucks line!  After 4 red eyes this was by far the worst we'd ever seen.  

I can't stand replying from my phone, plus half the time it doesn't seem to work anyway!


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

eandesmom said:


> aw rats, I am sorry!  I really debated, main TR board or this one and the treehouses kind of flipped it to be a DVC report.  Really could have gone either way but given how much we did use the villas for their villa-ish purpose...figured I'd put it here.
> 
> I am so thrilled you found me!



Don't worry about where you have it posted as the aussies say "no Worries", your loyal reads have still found you.


----------



## PrincessInOz

EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> Don't worry about where you have it posted as the aussies say "no Worries", your loyal reads have still found you.



Mate.  No Worries.  No flies on you, either.


----------



## scottny

That stinks about the shoes being 2 different sizes. 

But you are now going under the arch in the pic so that is always good.


----------



## franandaj

eandesmom said:


> Exactly!  We hate losing a day in travel plus making the time change is much harder.  The red eye forces it, if you can stay up late enough on day 1 you are golden for the trip and because it is day 1...you are usually amped up enough to hold out!



That's funny!  While we understand that we lose a day in travel we wouldn't know what to do with ourselves after a red eye.  Fran would be fast asleep in a lobby somewhere completely embarrassed!  We fall asleep at normal time when we take a day flight just because the whole airport/flying process wears us out so much we can't do much else besides fall asleep after a meal!

I guess it's because we have to get up so early to catch the plane and usually we don't sleep much the night before. We are usually totally adjusted the second day.


----------



## Chilly

Not a bad start to your trip queues aside, now comes the real fun, don't keep us waiting too long!


----------



## glennbo123

You found that your parents walk a lot slower than the rest of your group?  Boy, can I relate!


----------



## eandesmom

EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> Don't worry about where you have it posted as the aussies say "no Worries", your loyal reads have still found you.



Aww, thanks!!!!!



PrincessInOz said:


> Mate.  No Worries.  No flies on you, either.







scottny said:


> That stinks about the shoes being 2 different sizes.
> 
> But you are now going under the arch in the pic so that is always good.



Under the arch is a good thing!  He doesn't seem to notice the shoe issue so I guess it isn't one.



franandaj said:


> That's funny!  While we understand that we lose a day in travel we wouldn't know what to do with ourselves after a red eye.  Fran would be fast asleep in a lobby somewhere completely embarrassed!  We fall asleep at normal time when we take a day flight just because the whole airport/flying process wears us out so much we can't do much else besides fall asleep after a meal!



the airport process can be tiring that is for sure



franandaj said:


> I guess it's because we have to get up so early to catch the plane and usually we don't sleep much the night before. We are usually totally adjusted the second day.



This is why I don't do early flights.  I don't sleep the night before and then am a wreck that day and night.  the stress of missing the flight completely messes with me and I am invariably up late packing anyway.  night flights are so much better for me.  Even if I do an afternoon one, if I land late at night I'm wired and can't sleep.  As are the kids.  So this works better for us.  Funny thing is when Jeff and I do it coming home from Hawaii, we are worthless that day.  I guess because it is coming home, versus arriving on vacation.



Chilly said:


> Not a bad start to your trip queues aside, now comes the real fun, don't keep us waiting too long!



I won't!  I have started the update but am also fighting with photopass a bit and that's taken up a little bit of time.


----------



## eandesmom

glennbo123 said:


> You found that your parents walk a lot slower than the rest of your group?  Boy, can I relate!



And they've slowed down a bit more than we'd realized, especially my mom.  She was pretty sick this fall and it took a toll, more than she realized.  Jeff is the worst though, he just goes and is NOT good about looking back.  Bad enough when it is the rest of us but add in my folks and oh my.


----------



## englishrose47

I am not sure how Carol and I will handle NOT having 8 others with us , we may slow down out of habit. Insist the other uses the bathroom each timeand be counting to 8 a lot !!!


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> I am not sure how Carol and I will handle NOT having 8 others with us , we may slow down out of habit. Insist the other uses the bathroom each timeand be counting to 8 a lot !!!





ok that would be a riot!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TinkyCheeks

Great start to the TR!  We found that we were waiting a lot on my parents this past trip, as well.  It's kind of difficult, those moments when you are faced with the fact that they aren't as young as they used to be.

I got a laugh out of the mismatched sized shoes!  



eandesmom said:


> I think DCL is a brilliant idea.  We were amazed at how much alone time we got on the cruise, it was incredible.  Lots of great family time to but really something for everyone.  So much fun! We've done 2 so far, one with just the E's and done with the E's and Kendall.  In fact, we liked them so much we are booked on one without the kids at all  Which one are you looking at?  Make sure you do Palo one night and brunch as well if you can, YUM!  The kids will LOVE it.  Do an FE if you can too, The E's had so much fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I know young adults like that.  Just lost!  My mom made us each cook dinner one night a week growing up, I had to iron all the holiday linens, all that kind of stuff.  And you  know what?  My brothers are amazing cooks!
> 
> I make the E's do their own laundry   I will never forget, my first husband, who I went to college with on our first visit to his parents house.  I'd never met them mind you, it's not a big deal kind of visit, we walk in and he asks his mom to iron his shirt for him.  I was mortified!  I looked at him and said no way.  You are 20 years old and you can iron your own shirt.  I drug him to the ironing board and taught him right  then and there.
> 
> She rather liked me after that



Thanks for all the great advice about DCL!  I'm definitely hoping to do Palo at least once.  A cruise without the kids sounds like fun.  Where will you be going?  Right now we're waiting on the itinerary, but the hope is for Sept 2015 Caribbean, unsure if we'd like Eastern or Western better.  I'd love to try Alaska but DH wants a warmer cruise first.

That's a great story about the ironing!    I just told my boys yesterday when they were whining about chores that it's not my job to make their lives as easy as possible.  It's my job to train them to be productive adults.  That went over well.


----------



## OurDogCisco

I'm in!   I'm dying to know how you liked the new FP+ system.  We went during Thanksgiving week and had access to both systems.  Good start!!


----------



## eandesmom

TinkyCheeks said:


> Great start to the TR!  We found that we were waiting a lot on my parents this past trip, as well.  It's kind of difficult, those moments when you are faced with the fact that they aren't as young as they used to be.



It is.  It was probably harder on me as more often than not my sister was off with the kids and Jeff had never done Disney with them pre-slowdown.  Id did reinforce the need for the trip now, versus later for sure.



TinkyCheeks said:


> I got a laugh out of the mismatched sized shoes!



Rolling eyes was my reaction 



TinkyCheeks said:


> Thanks for all the great advice about DCL!  I'm definitely hoping to do Palo at least once.  A cruise without the kids sounds like fun.  Where will you be going?  Right now we're waiting on the itinerary, but the hope is for Sept 2015 Caribbean, unsure if we'd like Eastern or Western better.  I'd love to try Alaska but DH wants a warmer cruise first.



We are booked on a Southern Caribbean in September.  The itinerary is amazing!!!



TinkyCheeks said:


> That's a great story about the ironing!    I just told my boys yesterday when they were whining about chores that it's not my job to make their lives as easy as possible.  It's my job to train them to be productive adults.  That went over well.



  I tell mine it's not my job to be their friend, or even to ensure they like me.  It's my job to be their mom and those things often don't line up.




OurDogCisco said:


> I'm in!   I'm dying to know how you liked the new FP+ system.  We went during Thanksgiving week and had access to both systems.  Good start!!



 

  I am so happy you are here!

I will have a lot to say about FP+ as we definitely experienced it in many ways as some of us had bands, and some didn't.  Paper was still available in some instances, not in others.


----------



## annmarieda

Oh no!!!  I will definitely have to work to get caught up now! (so hard to do after getting back from a trip)  I knew you started your TR.  I thought I had subscribed.  Guess not.  I can't wait to get caught up and then follow along.


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> Oh no!!!  I will definitely have to work to get caught up now! (so hard to do after getting back from a trip)  I knew you started your TR.  I thought I had subscribed.  Guess not.  I can't wait to get caught up and then follow along.



  No worries.  You had a trip!  And the plague.  And insurance nightmares from you know where.  You haven't missed a thing really.  Intro's, which you can skip since you already know all the backstory and players, and departure day.  the rest is chatter.  Your timing is good, you may get a call out in my next update


----------



## Steppesister

Your Flight Day is simply dizzying. You are a stud at all the prep and amaze me at your organizational skillz. But I suppose one has to be with that many people involved. KUDOS to a job well done at getting there with...



One kid with two shoes of different sizes!!!  





So. TYPICAL. So much like my life. 

But, hey, you're there, have coffee and are ready to roll. 

I can't even count how many red eye, all-nighter, 9 hour flights we've taken in the last 13 years, so can totally relate to the kids-sleeping-all-over-you routine.  

Great chapter, Cynthia!


----------



## eandesmom

Steppesister said:


> Your Flight Day is simply dizzying. You are a stud at all the prep and amaze me at your organizational skillz. But I suppose one has to be with that many people involved. KUDOS to a job well done at getting there with...



I am quite sure my friend you could be me hands down in the prep and organizing category!



Steppesister said:


> One kid with two shoes of different sizes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So. TYPICAL. So much like my life.



Absolutely classic isn't it?



Steppesister said:


> But, hey, you're there, have coffee and are ready to roll.
> 
> I can't even count how many red eye, all-nighter, 9 hour flights we've taken in the last 13 years, so can totally relate to the kids-sleeping-all-over-you routine.
> 
> Great chapter, Cynthia!



Again, you win that one hands down...planes trains automobiles...camel!  


Coffee is key


----------



## eandesmom

Well while I battle with Photopass and MyDisneyExperience over what I feel is a major privacy and security issue (and thus holding up my pictures lol) I thought I'd do a few non trip updates.

Or more accurately non THIS trip updates but FUTURE trip updates.

In chronological order we have

*DLR Band Trip.
*Big news here is.its paid for.  LOL!  And UGH.  Nothing like a huge bill right after Christmas and a big trip.  Technically only Evan is fully paid for, the rest of us still need tickets.  I have started doing a little bit of planning (ok budgeting) and thinking about dining and what the "right" ticket solution is for me.  That last one is a little bit complicated to say the least.  All you DLR experts your input and ideas are welcome!  I'm still about a month out before I can make any dining reservations so will be noodling that.  Not sure how much of an issue it really is there.

*Girls Flower and Garden Trip.
*As mentioned before I did get my outbound flight booked so all legs are set for both Mary Ellen and I.  I've added one ADR and I think other than Spice Road Table, which isn't officially open for ADR's yet we are in good shape.  Biggest activity on that front has been the discussion of DISmeets as we overlap with all kinds of lovely people.  FUN!

*Disneyland Half Marathon Trip.
*This week's big news is it is official.  I am registered!  YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!  Early registration opened at noon EST on Wednesday and with the usual Disney website issues and links not up on time, it took till a little past 12:30 to get mine in and get the DVC discount.  I'd have preferred the Disney Visa one but last I heard that hadn't yet worked for anyone and the AP link seemed to let you register, but not give a discount.  At any rate I'm just glad that part is done.  Turns out there never was a Disney Visa offer or pre-registration.  Crazy!  Apparently last year so many slots went to pre-registration that some races sold out to the public in the first hour when it opened for general registration.  Looks like they've addressed that issue as now one of the races is sold out for the pre-registration.  Ann is also registered, woot, and we may have one more but that is still in progress.  The Disney races are nuts.  So hard to commit to something that far out.  Its one thing when its a vacation you can easily reschedule (depending on your UY if it is a points booking lol) but with these races it is nonrefundable and not easily deferred so it is a big commitment.  Not to mention the registration fees are pretty ridiculous.  Where we are staying remains to be seen but it will work out I am sure.
Or Allison will have to let me/us crash in Olga/Jenny/Jills room!  Orat her Tiki Bar.  I can sleep outside.  LOL!  Seriously though we do have a plan but it involves fingers crossed waitlisting and then a backup hotel ressie....or two.

But wait, theres more!
With the approaching trips I decided to take a hard look at well, the financial impact of it all.  I booked a dummy on our last cruise and have moved it twice.  DCL has since changed their moving rules and you have to take a rebooking within 18 months of the cruise you booked it on.  Thankfully my booking is grandfathered and I've got a lot of time still left.  Knowing that, and everything else that was going on, mentally I've been steeling myself that it just wasn't feasible to do the cruise I'd booked.  If we were going to try to pull it off, I felt we kind of needed to decide now so we could plan (and save) accordingly.

Jeff's initial reaction was there is no way we can do it.

And then I looked at the itinerary again.

I looked at what the cruise is priced at if I was booking it today.

We discussed the itinerary again.

Our joint, immediate with no hesitation, reaction was

We can't *not* do it!  

By hook or by crook, we *HAVE* to go

So for our 10th anniversary we will be having a Magical Cruise next fall.

Check it out




I drool a little just thinking about it.

Of course I will be banned by my family from visiting either WDW or DLR for the foreseeable future after this.

That's why Im planning on Aulani for 2015

I figure if I pull that offthey won't mind a girls trip way in the distant future known as food and wine 2015.  

I won't mention the idea I'm toying with for the cruise that may or may not involve a layover in Orlando 

Ok back to the trip at hand.  

When I left you we had arrived at the Boardwalk.  I got the group settled in the lobby while I went to check us in.  There was no one in line ahead of me and soon enough I was checking us in.

And checking us in

And checking us in

And wow.

It took FOREVER

And a day

I really am not sure why.  Nothing seemed to go wrong, she confirmed everyone in the group, that our bands were all set up, got me set up with a PIN as it was my first time with a band, confirmed who had charging privileges and who did not and then well, gosh, I don't know.  It took FOREVER.  A good 30 minutes it seemed!  Finallly we were checked in with the note that wed be texted when the room was ready.  Of course when I went to check on my crew, no one had changed (for those who wanted to), half the kids were outside and ugh, whatever.  I went to change myself (screw them lol) and do a tiny bit of freshening up from the plane.  This prompted Jeff to do the same and then in short order the kids.  Of course this meant I was waiting on all of them but eventually everyone was done, cleaned up and repacked as much as they were going to be and we gave all our bags to bell services.  Which was a LOT of bags.

Our breakfast reservation had been for 8am.  In between the ridiculous line at Starbucks, my parents walking speed, the crazy amount of time it took to check in and the fact that my family didn't bother to freshen up while I checked in you can probably figure out we were late.  We'd landed at 6am and in the past 2 hours would have been ample.  If it was just the 4 of us, I am quite sure it still would have been.  No matter.  I was not too worried; generally speaking unless it is a Character breakfast or maybe Kona, there is almost always open tables.  We checked in closer to 8:20 I think.  And waited. And waited.  Maybe 10 minutes but oh it felt longer.  We did get a nice peek at the holiday decorations in the YC lobby but in my post red eye dazeI didn't take a single picture.  Which really, is criminal and I apologize.  I have a history of sucking wind on day 1 of trip pictures and this, well, this was living up to it so far.  Finally we walked in and saw the place was empty.
That drives me nuts.  As a former server and restaurant manager, unless you are short staffed it makes no sense.  At all.  I heard a few other interesting ADR stories (places not taking walk ups until 6:30 for example, even when a restaurant was empty) and things that just showed me some restaurant profit basics were lacking in spots.  Alternatively we had experiences where they were spot on turning tables and seating promptly so it certainly wasn't the rule that we had to wait to be seated in an empty dining room but we did that morning.  On the positive side, everyone had viewed the menu and knew what they wanted.  Also on the extremely positive side, once seated the coffee , drinks and then food came quickly!

We all went for alacarte items.  While the buffet had some nice options, for the price difference and for what folks wanted, alacarte was the way to go.  I don't know that many folks have tried Captains Grille for Breakfast so I thought I'd post the menu as I think it has some lovely options!

_Yacht Club Breakfast Buffet
Seasonal fruit, Yogurt, assorted pastries, Pancakes, Smoked Salmon and Bagels, Bread Pudding, Oatmeal, Cold Cereals, Bacon, Sausage, Potatoes, Scrambled Eggs, and Chef's Frittata (includes coffee, tea, juice, or soft drinks) $18.99 per person
Early Starters
Seasonal Fruit Arrangement - honey-lemon fruit salsa, house-made granola bar and yogurt $8.99

Steel-cut Oatmeal Brulee - brandied bananas, dried cranberries and sweet cream $8.99

Smoked Salmon and Toasted Bagel - served with traditional accompaniments $8.99

A La Carte Selections
Tailored Eggs - two eggs, savory hash browns, with a choice of bacon or sausage and a biscuit $10.99

Lobster Omelet - butter-warmed lobster, asparagus, chive-infused cream and captain's potatoes $13.49

Tailored Omelet - your choice of Meats, Vegetables, and Cheese served with savory hash browns, and a Biscuit $11.49

Poached Eggs - lump crab salad, prosciutto, potato rosti, and herb hollandaise $13.99

Citrus-scented French Toast - Challah Bread with lavender-infused strawberry compote and white chocolate ganache with your choice of Bacon or Sausage $10.99

Dark Chocolate Waffles - dried cherry compote, espresso-mascarpone cream, chocolate shavings and a choice of bacon or sausage $10.99

Buttermilk Pancakes - served with Bacon or Sausage $9.49; Add Blueberries or Chocolate Chips $1.00 ea.

Lemon-Ricotta Hotcakes - blueberry compote, citrus pudding, and savory hash browns $10.99

Mickey Waffles - choice of bacon or sausage $8.99

Petite Strip Loin and Eggs - Charon Sauce and savory hash browns $15.49

Egg Whites or Egg Substitute available
_
Heres the really cool thing.  That Tailored Omelet.  When they say your choice, they mean it.  Usually in a build your own thing, you pay by the item or maybe it includes 3 things and then its 50 cents or a buck extra per extra ingredient.  Not here.  For my dairy and gluten free sister, this was a dream.  For Jeff who would put the kitchen sink in his omelet if it didn't cost extra, it was a dream.  I can't speak for sure to what everyone ordered but think all the adults except for me went for the Tailored Omelet.  Me, I went for the poached eggs and the E's Chocolate Chip Pancakes and Tailored Eggs.

While we were waiting both my mom and I passed out pins for the kids to add to their collection and trade with.

They got busy








Unfortunately I think that may have been the extent of their trading!

Oh well.

Our food arrived and I beheld this beauty





Oh.My.Word was it YUMMY!  I'd really wanted Kouzzina for this arrival breakfast but the reality was that CG just had more options to please the masses.  I was equally happy with my meal here which lessened the pain of not making it to Kouzzina.

Coffee, OJ and this and well, I was feeling ready to tackle the day!
So was everyone else.  Across the board everyone was thrilled with their meal, 3 out of the 4 boys in particular as theyd gotten the chocolate chip pancakes and upon request, our lovely server brought them extra chocolate chips!  Add cocoa, milk and apple juice to the mix (depending on the kid) and they were wired for sound.

Originally my hope had been to run to guest services at Epcot prior to breakfast to pick up my PAP and my TIW card.  That hadnt happened.  Which meant I didn't have my discount card for the breakfast.  For the 4 of us it ran $77 including tax and tip.  Practically speaking, since the buffet does include a drink, we didn't save anything going ala carte but we were all happy with our choice.  If I had used the TIW card then it would have been a better deal.  Still, a heck of a lot cheaper than a character breakfast!  I had been told that you could go back and get a credit if you had your receipt and TIW card.  

Unfortunately I never remembered to do that.

Darn it anyhow, I mean really, that $12 bucks or so was at least one drink somewhere!  With everyone fed we discussed next steps.  We had FP+ for BRMRR, followed by haircuts at the Harmony Barber shop, then FP+ for the Jingle Cruise and Splash (different folks on different things) and then FP+ at Space and Splash depending on the person.  I also had a FP+ for lunch at BoG but hadn't told anyone about it yet.  As we settled up my folks realized something.  They'd left their medications (Dads for his heart, Moms for shingles) in their carryons which were checked at Bell Services.

Of course they did.

They needed to take some.

Jeff, my sister and all the kids headed straight to MK from the Beach Club, while Mom and Dad headed back to Boardwalk to get their meds.  I headed to Guest Services to pick up my ticket and TIW card.  Though I certainly could have done it at MK, I figured the line would be far shorter at the IG entry.
I was right!  A whopping 2 people were in front of me and in short order I was headed back to BWV.  My folks were ready when I got there and off to the bus we went.  Where we waited a good 20 minutes.  Sigh.  I spent the bus ride texting my sister and eventually telling them to go ahead and go on BTMRR without us as we would not make it.  Even with the 15m grace period I did not think my folks could hustle across the park that fast, and if we went on it that late, then we would be late for haircuts.  By this time they had all already gone on Splash as a walk on.

While they went on the wildest ride in the west, we were treated to this view













Yep, 11am.  We had already been in Florida for almost 5 hours!  Craziness.  As our haircuts weren't until 11;30 and the plan was to meet there, Mom, Dad and I took care of some important things.

















These aren't the "real" ones but frankly I have zero guilt about snagging them as copies at the moment.  We are having a few PP sharing issues that I have elevated to both Disney Guest Services and to Photopass and am awaiting the results.  Short term impact is I can't order our CD yet and I really like to have my pictures in the actual update they are from, versus separately later.
I had purchased Photopass Plus prior to our trip and needed to go pick up the lanyard so we would have it for ride photos.  It's funny, with as many people as we had, the incremental charge was small.  Actually having those ride pictures is so much more fun than I would have expected, some of them are just a riot!  I am so glad we did it.  That said, with the way the system is now set up, sharing is MUCH more complicated than it was.  In some ways, easier, and in some waysa total nightmare.

Since the PP+ lanyard system is now officially over, unless you bought it before the memory maker launch....this is now officially a vintage item





LOL!

Lanyard picked up, we had a short wait before the rest of the group arrived and we were checking in for haircuts.  The original booking had been for the E's and one of my nephews.  Like the E's, that nephew had needed a haircut, badly, before the holidays and my sister had been unable to wait.  I had taken a different approach, giving my kids a bad trim myself to tide them over the 2 weeks knowing we had the appointment.   As a result, he did not need one...but my dad did!

In short order (LOVED having reservations) the kids were in the chair.

Evan, of course, had very definite ideas about what he wanted and proceeded to demonstrate









Eric may have been having a sugar crash





Dont they look thrilled?









Cheeseball with a bowl cut.  Blackmail for later









But mom, it tickles!





Quit taking pictures of me!





This one seemed to like the results





With the boys done, it was Grandpa's turn.





This part was pretty funny.  You had 3 of confirming that they could also do his beard and eyebrows, both of which needed help.  Its a family curse...the Andy Rooney eyebrow.  For the record, yes they can and they did a lovely job!

They went to check out Sorcerers and got some instructions





Though they were all anxious to get going, one more item was required.

_Continued in next post_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

The official (barber) pole picture (especially for you Rosie!)













I didn't let Dad off the hook either









Kodak moments handled we discussed the action plan.

And decided to cut the kids loose.  The crowds, well they weren't all that bad.  Certainly not what we'd expected (ok me), at least not at that moment.  Strict instructions of where and when to meet, phone inventory and battery status checked, admonishments of staying together and working as a group conveyed we said BYE!

And made a beeline to the new Starbucks on Main Street, aka the Main Street Bakery.  Jeff, Melissa and I were in need of another hit.  We were pleasantly surprised at the relatively manageable line and how quickly it moved.  I was not however impressed with what I saw in the case, it looked and felt just like a "normal" Starbucks in terms of the offerings.

What's the first thing you do when you've gotten rid of all your kids?  Document it with a picture of course!

















As an interesting side note the PP photog made us hide our drink cups!  I couldn't figure it as at first glance they looked like the standard Disney cups but they do have the Starbucks logo on it and apparently they have strict instructions to make sure that doesn't show up in a picture.

Coffees in hand and photos taken we began our trek.  We all had fast passes for the Jingle Cruise.  On our way I was shocked to see this





The Christmas Parade!  I swore when I researched our trip that the Holiday Parade stopped prior to our arrival.  I am not sure if I was wrong or if they extended it but either way I didn't care!  Though the pictures don't really reflect it, we actually had a pretty decent vantage spot and one that wasn't crowded.

Interesting weird Photobucket note.  It's the phone pictures uploading at the ridiculous size, not the ones from the good camera.  Sorry about that...esp since most will be from the phone.  But here are some more normal sized shots.





It was not conducive to great photo ops though.  I bet my mom got some amazing ones but by the time I see hers...we could be in California!

































_Continued in next post
_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

My girl





























Sick of Belle yet?  We will move on











 





































And finally, the big man himself



















.

We had talked about the FP+ ressie at BoG but the reality was, no one was hungry.  At the time, with an 8am breakfast reservation I'd thought by 12:30 or 1 folks might be but no one was.  Which was fine with me.  Much as I wanted to try it for lunch it was 1pm and I had yet to go on a ride!

The soggiest place on earth


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Sorry you are  having issues with PP. Hate there will be a delay before we get to see all the wonderful pictures!   Even though it isn't rides, still good to see you posted a few of the "redneck" variety! 

Glad you got to come home from your trip and relax some. At least you didn't have to come back and get right into more trip planning after all that Pre-Holiday work on the BFP.  Oh wait........... 

Captain's Grille is a wonderful restaurant, but somehow have never tried breakfast there, and I just might have to now!   I wouldn't normally opt for the poached eggs as that is a little too "exotic" for my breakfast tastes, or is that habit???   But still, your poached eggs look amazing and I just might be tempted to branch out when I finally try CG for breakfast. 

Nice MK entrance pictures of you and your parents.

Barber pole pictures of everyone.............looks like a new place for Rosie to pose on a future trip! 

I probably would have had a little different reaction to finding the parade when I wasn't expecting it, especially trying to get across the park. But I guess since you already ruled out making your BTMRR FP it was all just as well.  You did have a nice vantage point and got some pretty good pictures.  And no, not tired of Belle yet.........   Like you, I'm a little surprised it was still an ongoing event though. Typically the things related to Santa Claus don't extend past Christmas day, so seeing him in the parade is a little strange! 

Can't wait to hear about the rest of your day, and see how long you guys can hang in there after being up so long and taking the red-eye.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Sorry you're having problems with PP and I hope it gets resolved to your satisfaction.

Breakfast, MK, haircuts and the Christmas parade.  That's a very eclectic start to the day.  





eandesmom said:


> Or Allison will have to let me/us crash in Olga/Jenny/Jills room!




I'm claiming that's MY room too!!!! 

(Afterall - Olga and I have already been sleeping buddies. )


----------



## rentayenta

Your plans look amazing and that cruise? WOW!  Seriously, that's a rockin' itinerary. I love it.

Cute cute haircut photos. We have never done a haircut on Main St. I wish Joshua would go for it but he's very picky about his boy band hair. 

Breakfast looks delicious and I love your white pants/capris. We are very simpatico when it comes to colors. Sisters!

I forget how gorgeous WDW's castle is. It really is something else. 

Yes, Jenny/Jill/PIO/Olga/Cynthia's wing.


----------



## PrincessInOz

rentayenta said:


> Yes, Jenny/Jill/PIO/Olga/Cynthia's wing.












(Any more....and there really will be a party happening in that wing!!!)


----------



## jedijill

Did someone say party at Alison and Fran's?  I'm in!  

Jill in CO


----------



## MEK

yay!!!!!! That you got to see the Christmas parade!    Nice!

I have to say that your boys are good sports for getting their hair cut at the Main Street barber.  I don't think I would have ever been able to convince my kids to do that at their age.  Heck - Brian would barely leave the room with us.  

Yummy breakfast.  I'm staying at BCV in March so that could definitely be a possibility.  We'll see.  So little time in Disney I only planned two lunch TS.  Lame.  But I want to be in the parks.  

Congrats on registering for the half marathon.  

Oh - and your fall cruise - nice!  Very nice!


----------



## Pinkocto

Breakfast looked delicious. I'm going to have to remember that for May, I love a good breakfast. 

Bonus that you got to see the Christmas parade. Poor Clarabells nostrils look like giant knockers to me. 

Sorry you missed BTMR. 

Glad your dad could take advantage of the barbershop reservation, too cute 


All your future trips look great!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Great update! Glad you're keeping the cruise! Looks like a cool itinerary!
Breakfast looked good - odd that they didn't seat you in an empty restaurant!

Cute of your dad getting his haircut! 

I love that you were smart enough to get some pics of the adults!
No Starbucks logo in the pics, eh?  Maybe they're not so proud of that partnership.  Taints the Disney image a bit?

Hope the PP+ stuff gets worked out.  What a PITA.


----------



## dizneeat

GREAT update!!!!!!!!!

We have had breakfast at CG often and it is a really nice place for breakfast. Had to smile though as last time there, we did eat from the buffet. 
What a great idea of "the boys" getting haircuts, including grandpa! 
And I love that you were able to watch the parade too.

PLUS ....... I love all the travel plans, but expecially the cruise one! Fantastic itinerary and I am sure you will be able to pull it off. That is a cruise you cannot "leave behind".


----------



## franandaj

Nice update Cynthia!  I'm glad that everyone enjoyed their breakfast and haircuts.  Sorry you missed BTMRR and BoG, but as you said, with a crew like that you need to roll with the punches!




rentayenta said:


> Yes, Jenny/Jill/PIO/Olga/Cynthia's wing.





PrincessInOz said:


> (Any more....and there really will be a party happening in that wing!!!)





jedijill said:


> Did someone say party at Alison and Fran's?  I'm in!
> 
> Jill in CO



Hey! Don't forget that while they are building the Haunted Mansion room WE are sleeping with Olga in her room!  The chaise loungers by the pool are certainly available, there is always the shower and toilet in the pool house, but until the second story is done WE can't even move into the master bedroom, we're looking at next Fall by this point!  

Cynthia if you can't find anywhere else, for the DLR Marathon you can certainly crash by the pool!  I'm sure it will be warm enough at that time for outside sleeping!


----------



## addictedtothemouse

I love Belle! She's my favorite, I think it's because she's a reader.


----------



## natebenma

eandesmom said:


> As we headed down our street Eric remarked
> 
> "Guess what mom!  One of my shoes is a different size than the other!"
> 
> He is wearing the new tennis shoes
> 
> The only tennis shoes he is bringing (he also had a pair of crocs)
> 
> We do not, at this point, have time to go back and change into his old ones
> 
> As we'd narrowed down his choices at the store, the pair he wanted only had one pair in the box, the other was on display.  Except there were TWO pairs on display.  Eric had grabbed one of them.  Neither Eric, myself, the employee who helped us, or the employee who rang it up, checked to make sure the sizes matched.
> 
> At least the "off" size was .5 too big...not to small.
> 
> Nothing like $65 shoes that are different sizes!


----------



## Linda67

Hello from a late arrival 
Great start to your TR and wow! - you have some wonderful trips to look forward to 
I have never considered Captain's Grille, but the breakfast menu looks delicious!
I talked DH into getting a hair cut at the Main St Barbers a couple of trips ago and he was delighted with the results . (not quite so delighted with the pixie dust they sprinkled on him at the end though )


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Wow!  You have some fun trips to look forward to!  They all sound great but especially your anniversary cruse (what an itinerary!) and the half marathon.  Woo hoo --good for your for registering!  I agree the advance registration for runDisney events is kind of a pain but I had such a great time at the 10K I can't wait to do it again!

For all my stays at the Beach Club, have never tried the Captain's Grille.  The breakfast menu looks yummy.  I will definitely keep that in mind.

I've also never visited the barbershop.  In fact, I wonder how many people even realize it is there?  Love that you have that tradition!

I'm anxious to hear what the boys thought of the Sorcerers game.  Yet another thing I have yet to try.  Yikes... I need to go back!  

Interesting about the Starbucks logo and PP pics.  Sorry you're having issues with your pics.  

Looking forward to more!


----------



## KatMark

I'm sorry about all of the issues with PP and hope they get resolved soon.

I've not gotten to that part in my TR, but we did Captain's Grille for dinner one night and breakfast one morning. One I will go back for, the other not so much. But it looks as if you all had an enjoyable breakfast.

Haircuts and pole dancing...can't beat it.

And then you got rid of all kids and had adult time.   You can't beat that.

Love all the photopass pictures.

And I'm so happy you got to see the Christmas parade.


----------



## CarolynK

We traveled with my parents twice to WDW so I know slowwwww. It is an adjustment, for sure, which I'm sure you handled well 

Your upcoming cruise sounds awesome! We are currently in the process of planning next winter break (11 months from today is the day after Christmas!!) and we're looking for a 4-or 5-day cruise in addition to some days at WDW--I'm SO tired of cold weather in Florida in December. Unfortunately, during the holidays, DCL is almost 3 times more expensive than other lines. We'll get back to DCL someday, but apparently not during popular times.

You set the kids free right away - cool mom!!


----------



## natebenma

eandesmom said:


> Or more accurately non THIS trip updates but FUTURE trip updates.
> 
> In chronological order we have
> 
> *DLR Band Trip.
> *
> 
> *Girls Flower and Garden Trip.
> *
> 
> *Disneyland Half Marathon Trip.
> *So for our 10th anniversary we will be having a Magical Cruise next fall.
> 
> Check it out



I love hearing about your upcoming trips!

When is the band trip and who is going?  Ah, school trips.  What great memories (or perhaps I have blocked out the bad ones!)

Your Flower & Garden girls trip sounds incredible, especially every time I read on your report or Mary Ellen's about the meets you will be planning.

I admire the dedication needed for the DL half marathon trip.

And finally, your cruise!  I am super-jealous!  That is a GREAT itinerary!!! 

St. Lucia is our second favorite island in the Caribbean (after St. John).  Mark and I have taken two week-long trips there.  Our favorite excursions there were the Brig Unicorn-we did this on both visits.  You sail on a reproduction pirate ship along the beautiful coastline with stops at the drive-in volcano and botanical gardens and a swim/snorkel in Rodney bay.  Dang- just looked this up and they may have made it into a family pirate-themed excursion.  Not as desirable.  

The other thing we did was an all day Jeep tour (army style jeep fitting about a dozen people), with a snorkel stop/lunch and a walk into the rainforest where we picked fresh mango to eat under the waterfall at the end of the trail.  Magical!


----------



## natebenma

Poles and Parades

Quite a busy morning, even though you have yet to go on any rides! 

Check-in sounds like a pain and what a bummer that you and your parents had to return to the BW for meds. Especially since it meant losing a ride on BTM! 

I'm glad to hear you all enjoyed the Captain's Grille breakfast.  We have had two dinners and one lunch there and enjoyed them all.  We had one breakfast scheduled back in 2010 with Teena before she started her shift, but our airline changed our flight that morning.  

Did you see the moving pictures?  Not as impressive as Hogwarts, but it's something.

Great pictures at the Barbershop and pole! 

I also love all of the adult only photopass pictures you got that morning, sans Starbuck cups!  

 on an unexpected Christmas parade.


----------



## afwdwfan

Such a shame that after all of your planning, you're not getting an opportunity to use any of your FP+ reservations... 

I'm glad that everything worked out and the boys and your dad got their haircuts.  

That's nice that they were still doing the Christmas parade while you were there.  I have to say though, after seeing it twice at MVMCP, that it seems very odd seeing it in the daylight.  

I hope the lower than expected crowds continue... and that the boys don't ruin any future chances of getting to go off on their own.


----------



## Chilly

Can't wait to take Freya for her 1st haircut at the Main St Babar Shop.

The coffee cup in a photo is a bit stupid really as that'll only apply to photopass photos, if you take your own photo you can have the cup on display.

As always so jealous of all your plans.


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Sorry you are  having issues with PP. Hate there will be a delay before we get to see all the wonderful pictures!   Even though it isn't rides, still good to see you posted a few of the "redneck" variety!



gotta love snipit!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Glad you got to come home from your trip and relax some. At least you didn't have to come back and get right into more trip planning after all that Pre-Holiday work on the BFP.  Oh wait...........



Well, the only "real" planning of note that had deadlines was the 1/2 registration and upgrading Evan's ticket for DL as that had to go through the travel agent.  The rest is more fun, loosey goosey.  Although on Friday I will be waitlisting for VGF for the half.  After that it's a few weeks before I need to do anything. 



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Captain's Grille is a wonderful restaurant, but somehow have never tried breakfast there, and I just might have to now!   I wouldn't normally opt for the poached eggs as that is a little too "exotic" for my breakfast tastes, or is that habit???   But still, your poached eggs look amazing and I just might be tempted to branch out when I finally try CG for breakfast.



Poached aren't for everyone, I adore them. I don't bother at home often which really is a little silly, I should.  They are certainly easy enough. Had them twice on this trip.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Nice MK entrance pictures of you and your parents.



You have to start with a Castle shot!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Barber pole pictures of everyone.............looks like a new place for Rosie to pose on a future trip!



  most definitely.  The haircuts and pole shot are tradition, I am glad the boys still love doing it.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I probably would have had a little different reaction to finding the parade when I wasn't expecting it, especially trying to get across the park. But I guess since you already ruled out making your BTMRR FP it was all just as well.  You did have a nice vantage point and got some pretty good pictures.  And no, not tired of Belle yet.........   Like you, I'm a little surprised it was still an ongoing event though. Typically the things related to Santa Claus don't extend past Christmas day, so seeing him in the parade is a little strange!



We weren't blocked, we could have kept going actually.  Generally speaking I am not a parade person but this was the Christmas Parade and I was dying to see the Tin Soldiers!  We were all pleasantly surprised by it and enjoyed it, I think in part because we were in such a nice uncrowded spot and could leave at any moment.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Can't wait to hear about the rest of your day, and see how long you guys can hang in there after being up so long and taking the red-eye.



I will say, the coffee right then was hitting the spot for Mel, Jeff and I!



PrincessInOz said:


> Sorry you're having problems with PP and I hope it gets resolved to your satisfaction.



Yeah, we are discovering some limitations with the whole F&F "share and view photo" functions that is making me crabby.



PrincessInOz said:


> Breakfast, MK, haircuts and the Christmas parade.  That's a very eclectic start to the day.



Outside of the Christmas parade, it's pretty much our traditional start to a trip with the kids after a red eye.  Only difference is we'd have normally grabbed a  FP for Space first   much as I do not like the restriction to 3 FP+...I did love not running across the park to get FP's.



PrincessInOz said:


> I'm claiming that's MY room too!!!!
> 
> (Afterall - Olga and I have already been sleeping buddies. )



Yikes, I left you out and it was your room FIRST!



rentayenta said:


> Your plans look amazing and that cruise? WOW!  Seriously, that's a rockin' itinerary. I love it.



I really hope we can pull it off



rentayenta said:


> Cute cute haircut photos. We have never done a haircut on Main St. I wish Joshua would go for it but he's very picky about his boy band hair.



They were amazing with Evan, he kept his boy band hair but the did a lovely job cleaning it up.  The boys love it and I'm so glad they still do!



rentayenta said:


> Breakfast looks delicious and I love your white pants/capris. We are very simpatico when it comes to colors. Sisters!



  they are actually long white shorts, go to the knee but you can't tell in the picture.  Spoiler alert...only day I got to wear them!



rentayenta said:


> I forget how gorgeous WDW's castle is. It really is something else.



It really is, isn't it!  I definitely didn't get enough MK time this trip so look forward to May where I can soak it in more.



rentayenta said:


> Yes, Jenny/Jill/PIO/Olga/Cynthia's wing.



PAR-TAY!



PrincessInOz said:


> (Any more....and there really will be a party happening in that wing!!!)







jedijill said:


> Did someone say party at Alison and Fran's?  I'm in!
> 
> Jill in CO


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> yay!!!!!! That you got to see the Christmas parade!    Nice!



generally speaking I am not a parade person but I was excited to see it!  I was positive it was over so it was a huge surprise



MEK said:


> I have to say that your boys are good sports for getting their hair cut at the Main Street barber.  I don't think I would have ever been able to convince my kids to do that at their age.  Heck - Brian would barely leave the room with us.



LOL!  They weren't being good sports, it's a must do for them.  I think they got a kick out of Grandpa getting his done too.



MEK said:


> Yummy breakfast.  I'm staying at BCV in March so that could definitely be a possibility.  We'll see.  So little time in Disney I only planned two lunch TS.  Lame.  But I want to be in the parks.




That's not lame, you are trying to make the most of your day!  We are the opposite, really never doing a sit down lunch, it's either breakfast or dinner (occasionally both).



MEK said:


> Congrats on registering for the half marathon.



Thanks, a bit nerve wracking but I think it will be fun



MEK said:


> Oh - and your fall cruise - nice!  Very nice!



Thanks!  Hopefully we can really pull it all off but we are going to try



Pinkocto said:


> Breakfast looked delicious. I'm going to have to remember that for May, I love a good breakfast.



It was!  An even better one coming up later in the report.  When are your May dates?  I can't recall if we overlap or not.



Pinkocto said:


> Bonus that you got to see the Christmas parade. Poor Clarabells nostrils look like giant knockers to me.



 they totally do!



Pinkocto said:


> Sorry you missed BTMR.



Me too, I love that ride!



Pinkocto said:


> Glad your dad could take advantage of the barbershop reservation, too cute



It was cute, and they did a great job!



Pinkocto said:


> All your future trips look great!



Thanks!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Great update! Glad you're keeping the cruise! Looks like a cool itinerary!



It is! I hope we can pull it off but oh, we really want to!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Breakfast looked good - odd that they didn't seat you in an empty restaurant!



It was fairly full by the time we left, not packed but maybe 70%.  Seems like they'd want us in sooner rather than later to turn the table but who knows.  It was odd.



Mndisneygirl said:


> Cute of your dad getting his haircut!



It was cute to watch!



Mndisneygirl said:


> I love that you were smart enough to get some pics of the adults!



We did!



Mndisneygirl said:


> No Starbucks logo in the pics, eh?  Maybe they're not so proud of that partnership.  Taints the Disney image a bit?



It was odd, it's not like you couldn't turn the cup so you couldn't see the logo but whatever.



Mndisneygirl said:


> Hope the PP+ stuff gets worked out.  What a PITA.



Yeah...the "share and view and allow to purchase" function withing MDE for F&F it's quite what it's billed to be.  Really peeved I haven't heard back from them yet about it either.  We are working around it but it is a pita.



dizneeat said:


> GREAT update!!!!!!!!!




Thanks Karin!



dizneeat said:


> We have had breakfast at CG often and it is a really nice place for breakfast. Had to smile though as last time there, we did eat from the buffet.



Nothing wrong with the buffet!  I still prefer what I ordered (and in general am not a buffet fan though this trip had a couple of really really good ones) but for some it probably would have worked out the same since the buffet includes a drink and once we added the drinks on I don't think we saved much if anything over the buffet.  Still, everyone was really happy with what they got and no one was actually even asking for the buffet.



dizneeat said:


> What a great idea of "the boys" getting haircuts, including grandpa!
> And I love that you were able to watch the parade too.



This is our 3rd time at the Harmony Barber Shop and always on day 1.  It's  a tradition 

I was pleasantly surprised to see the parade



dizneeat said:


> PLUS ....... I love all the travel plans, but expecially the cruise one! Fantastic itinerary and I am sure you will be able to pull it off. That is a cruise you cannot "leave behind".



Very excited for the cruise, I hope we can pull it off.  Flight options are a bit tricky and there isn't much movement in prices but I am hopeful we can make it all work.



franandaj said:


> Nice update Cynthia!  I'm glad that everyone enjoyed their breakfast and haircuts.  Sorry you missed BTMRR and BoG, but as you said, with a crew like that you need to roll with the punches!



Well, the BoG lunch was really an extra add on if we needed it and no one needed/wanted food so that wasn't a big deal.  I am glad we sent the rest ahead though as at least they'd already hit 2 mountains by the time we got there and I thought that, with the holiday crowds, was pretty darn good!



franandaj said:


> Hey! Don't forget that while they are building the Haunted Mansion room WE are sleeping with Olga in her room!  The chaise loungers by the pool are certainly available, there is always the shower and toilet in the pool house, but until the second story is done WE can't even move into the master bedroom, we're looking at next Fall by this point!
> 
> Cynthia if you can't find anywhere else, for the DLR Marathon you can certainly crash by the pool!  I'm sure it will be warm enough at that time for outside sleeping!



  Oh we will have a place to sleep (that isn't in the lounger by your pool I promise).  I think we've mapped out our back up plan and will be wait listing our nights this week in hopes that they come through.  I really hope at least one of the nights comes through...I want a pool break on property!!!  The points needed for a collection booking are just so high that...UGH.  I think we may stick with offsite if it comes to that, it's just a bit too dear.

Registration opens to the public today, it will be interesting to see how fast it goes.  DDD will go first, very possibly today but I'm not sure how fast the 1/2 will  go.  I am grateful for DVC and being able to pre-register and not stress about it today though!


----------



## eandesmom

addictedtothemouse said:


> I love Belle! She's my favorite, I think it's because she's a reader.



Belle is the bomb! 



natebenma said:


>





Classic Dee!



Linda67 said:


> Hello from a late arrival



 Not late at all, just barely getting started!



Linda67 said:


> Great start to your TR and wow! - you have some wonderful trips to look forward to



Thanks!



Linda67 said:


> I have never considered Captain's Grille, but the breakfast menu looks delicious!



I have been there twice now, once for lunch and once for dinner.  Very good both times!



Linda67 said:


> I talked DH into getting a hair cut at the Main St Barbers a couple of trips ago and he was delighted with the results . (not quite so delighted with the pixie dust they sprinkled on him at the end though )



  The first year Evan had pixie dust, Eric refused.  Now they just say no.

It was awfully cute but oh, a mess in the shower and no way was I letting that kid go to bet with all that in his hair!



2xcited2sleep said:


> Wow!  You have some fun trips to look forward to!  They all sound great but especially your anniversary cruse (what an itinerary!)



Isn't it lovely???  Very excited, really hope we can pull it off.



2xcited2sleep said:


> and the half marathon.  Woo hoo --good for your for registering!  I agree the advance registration for runDisney events is kind of a pain but I had such a great time at the 10K I can't wait to do it again!



I knew you were there that weekend but I wasn't sure if you did the 10K as well, that's wonderful and how great that you had a blast doing it!  I am glad the advance registration worked, I have a feeling today will be nuts and stressful for a lot of folks when it opens to the public in a couple of hours.



2xcited2sleep said:


> For all my stays at the Beach Club, have never tried the Captain's Grille.  The breakfast menu looks yummy.  I will definitely keep that in mind.



I've been there twice now, once for lunch and then breakfast and was very happy with it both times.  Would definitely go back for either meal!



2xcited2sleep said:


> I've also never visited the barbershop.  In fact, I wonder how many people even realize it is there?  Love that you have that tradition!



It's pretty hidden.  It's interesting, they didn't used to take reservations and the line could get ugly which is part of why we hit it when we first arrive.  It was very nice to be able to go a little later and not worry about getting in quickly.  



2xcited2sleep said:


> I'm anxious to hear what the boys thought of the Sorcerers game.  Yet another thing I have yet to try.  Yikes... I need to go back!



I will be honest, we cut them loose so they could go play it, and go on rides and while they got a fair amount of time in on the game on that day, and others...I never actually watched them do it!  They did like it though.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Interesting about the Starbucks logo and PP pics.  Sorry you're having issues with your pics.



It's more issues with the share/view/purchase function.  Basically I can see everyone's on our share...but any edits that are made stay in their MDE and I can't see or buy them (with the edits).  Fine I guess if no one wants a border on anything but if they do...PP's only solution is for everyone to log in as me.

Yeah...not a viable solution.




KatMark said:


> I'm sorry about all of the issues with PP and hope they get resolved soon.



I am a bit peeved I've not heard back from that yet.  We are forging ahead with a workaround but it's a pita.  I guess it's just as well, I am making a calendar and it STILL won't let me change the start month to Feb...which is what I want.



KatMark said:


> I've not gotten to that part in my TR, but we did Captain's Grille for dinner one night and breakfast one morning. One I will go back for, the other not so much. But it looks as if you all had an enjoyable breakfast.



By the sounds of it, I am guessing the breakfast was less than thrilling to you.  We did like ours quite a bit.



KatMark said:


> Haircuts and pole dancing...can't beat it.



what more do you need?



KatMark said:


> And then you got rid of all kids and had adult time.   You can't beat that.



Oh wait that, that's what more you need!



KatMark said:


> Love all the photopass pictures.
> 
> And I'm so happy you got to see the Christmas parade.



Thanks!  I was very happy to see the parade too, we all actually were.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Or more accurately non THIS trip updates but FUTURE trip updates.



Wow!  I'll have to fight some serious jealousy issues here!  We're still trying to figure out if we can take any vacation at all this summer.

That cruise looks pretty awesome.  I think Barry (FreezinRafiki) is also on a cruise out of Puerto Rico later this year, but I'm not sure if it's the same one.



eandesmom said:


> Of course I will be banned by my family from visiting either WDW or DLR for the foreseeable future after this.
> 
> That's why Im planning on Aulani for 2015



  I like the way you think! 



eandesmom said:


> We all went for alacarte items.  While the buffet had some nice options, for the price difference and for what folks wanted, alacarte was the way to go.  I don't know that many folks have tried Captains Grille for Breakfast so I thought I'd post the menu as I think it has some lovely options!



Have not tried it, but it looks good!



eandesmom said:


> Like the E's, that nephew had needed a haircut, badly, before the holidays and my sister had been unable to wait.  I had taken a different approach, giving my kids a bad trim myself to tide them over the 2 weeks knowing we had the appointment.   As a result, he did not need one...but my dad did!



Did you use a cereal bowl?  Um, I mean, I wouldn't do that either. 



eandesmom said:


> And made a beeline to the new Starbucks on Main Street, aka the Main Street Bakery.  Jeff, Melissa and I were in need of another hit.  We were pleasantly surprised at the relatively manageable line and how quickly it moved.  I was not however impressed with what I saw in the case, it looked and felt just like a "normal" Starbucks in terms of the offerings.



I was afraid of that being the case.  But hey, you ditched the kids!




eandesmom said:


> Much as I wanted to try it for lunch it was 1pm and I had yet to go on a ride!



  This needs to be fixed in a hurry!!


----------



## englishrose47

Loved the updates Cynthia !!!Now you know how Carol and I feel checking in 10 each year !!! We have a pretty good system and have them ready to show their faces when asked or check in , but it is still an ordeal !! The Boys looked less than pleased to be on camera for their haircutsI agree with goofyfan those eggs look amazing !! Never eaten at Garden Grill , it is often on my short list but hasn't made it yet .  Now the POLE , I have not tried to dance on it yet, but will make a note to do it in May. Which by the way we have to plan a meet . Check out my ptr for my dining plans which will tell you where we will be which day !!!


----------



## Pinkocto

Thanks to you I went ahead and made a reservation for breakfast at the Captains Grille. I'm almost thinking this is where we ate many a breakfast on my first trip to WDW. 

Yes, we'll overlap, I saw your dates on Mary Ellen's TR. I'm hoping she's already put me on your list  I'm taking mom on a cruise for Mother's Day 10-17, and will be at BCV 17-19. Even if it's just a quick hello I hope we can cross paths


----------



## eandesmom

CarolynK said:


> We traveled with my parents twice to WDW so I know slowwwww. It is an adjustment, for sure, which I'm sure you handled well



We've done WDW and DL before, as well as other trips.  WDW mom was a nightmare the first couple of days and then got a scooter and it was fine.  Since then though she's had surgery on both hips and has been doing great.  But a nasty bout with shingles that still flares up really wiped her out and she is nowhere back to where she was stamina wise.  She got really frustrated with herself so that was a little hard but acclimated after a bit.  My dad was great at just telling us to slow down and has the patience of a saint.  So while it was slow, it was manageable, it just took some adjusting and often folks heading out in waves.



CarolynK said:


> Your upcoming cruise sounds awesome! We are currently in the process of planning next winter break (11 months from today is the day after Christmas!!) and we're looking for a 4-or 5-day cruise in addition to some days at WDW--I'm SO tired of cold weather in Florida in December. Unfortunately, during the holidays, DCL is almost 3 times more expensive than other lines. We'll get back to DCL someday, but apparently not during popular times.
> 
> You set the kids free right away - cool mom!!



DCL is CRAZY during the holidays.  I'd love it but it's never going to happen.  I'd love to take the kids on one more cruise before Evan graduates and I don't know that it will happen either as summer rates are almost as bad.  UGH. 

The crowds were such that our comfort level was there.  We'd planned on letting them go to Splash alone already while we did Jungle Cruise...we just extended the window by a bit.  Or a lot.



natebenma said:


> I love hearing about your upcoming trips!
> 
> When is the band trip and who is going?  Ah, school trips.  What great memories (or perhaps I have blocked out the bad ones!)



Band Trip is Easter weekend and it will be myself, the E's and my folks.  Jeff needs his vacation days for other things.  Unlike you...I will be "tagging along"
meaning not chaperoning but with an overlapping trip.  Evan will be staying with us after the band goes back for an extra 2 nights.



natebenma said:


> Your Flower & Garden girls trip sounds incredible, especially every time I read on your report or Mary Ellen's about the meets you will be planning.



I am going to have to start a spreadsheet unless Mary Ellen already has, TONS of overlap.  Which we also had over the holidays but that was much harder to coordinate meets between the crowds and the extended families...



natebenma said:


> I admire the dedication needed for the DL half marathon trip.



Thanks!  I am a bit nervous but at a minimum I am confident I can do it and not die.  

I am VERY glad for DVC.  I was able to do the early registration (which sold out, only so many spots for that) and then today when it opened to the public, watched it explode.  Right now, 3pm PST the half is 90% sold out, DDD and the 10K sold out in less than an hour and the 5K is at 80%!

Crazy!



natebenma said:


> And finally, your cruise!  I am super-jealous!  That is a GREAT itinerary!!!
> 
> St. Lucia is our second favorite island in the Caribbean (after St. John).  Mark and I have taken two week-long trips there.  Our favorite excursions there were the Brig Unicorn-we did this on both visits.  You sail on a reproduction pirate ship along the beautiful coastline with stops at the drive-in volcano and botanical gardens and a swim/snorkel in Rodney bay.  Dang- just looked this up and they may have made it into a family pirate-themed excursion.  Not as desirable.
> 
> The other thing we did was an all day Jeep tour (army style jeep fitting about a dozen people), with a snorkel stop/lunch and a walk into the rainforest where we picked fresh mango to eat under the waterfall at the end of the trail.  Magical!



It will be quite some time before DCL releases itineraries but I am super excited about every port.  I will definitely keep these in mind and pick your brain when it gets closer.



natebenma said:


> Poles and Parades
> 
> Quite a busy morning, even though you have yet to go on any rides!



Luckily it was only myself and my folks in that boat, the rest had conquered 2 mountains by the time we met back up!



natebenma said:


> Check-in sounds like a pain and what a bummer that you and your parents had to return to the BW for meds. Especially since it meant losing a ride on BTM!



Yes...there is (will be) a recurring theme with that one.



natebenma said:


> I'm glad to hear you all enjoyed the Captain's Grille breakfast.  We have had two dinners and one lunch there and enjoyed them all.  We had one breakfast scheduled back in 2010 with Teena before she started her shift, but our airline changed our flight that morning.



I highly recommend the breakfast!  I've done lunch but not dinner yet.



natebenma said:


> Did you see the moving pictures?  Not as impressive as Hogwarts, but it's something.



Moving pictures where???



natebenma said:


> Great pictures at the Barbershop and pole!



I need to do a series with the E's although I'm not sure the 2nd time if we got the "after" photo or not.  Did the first time for sure, both before and after.



natebenma said:


> I also love all of the adult only photopass pictures you got that morning, sans Starbuck cups!
> 
> on an unexpected Christmas parade.



It's nice to have some adult photos and hey, it's the only way I can prove I was on the trip!

I was thrilled about the parade



afwdwfan said:


> Such a shame that after all of your planning, you're not getting an opportunity to use any of your FP+ reservations...



Most were able to...and don't worry, all was not lost!



afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad that everything worked out and the boys and your dad got their haircuts.



I love the tradition and am glad the boys still do too!



afwdwfan said:


> That's nice that they were still doing the Christmas parade while you were there.  I have to say though, after seeing it twice at MVMCP, that it seems very odd seeing it in the daylight.



I bet!



afwdwfan said:


> I hope the lower than expected crowds continue... and that the boys don't ruin any future chances of getting to go off on their own.



Both good things to hope for!



Chilly said:


> Can't wait to take Freya for her 1st haircut at the Main St Babar Shop.



I wish I could have done that.  I don't know if there is a similar one at DLR but at 1 and 2 the E's didn't have enough hair to even cut!  



Chilly said:


> The coffee cup in a photo is a bit stupid really as that'll only apply to photopass photos, if you take your own photo you can have the cup on display.
> 
> As always so jealous of all your plans.



Makes you want to take a picture WITH the cup, doesn't it!

My wallet is most unhappy with my plans.  Beans and rice.  We will be eating beans and rice!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

eandesmom said:


> Poached aren't for everyone, I adore them. I don't bother at home often which really is a little silly, I should.  They are certainly easy enough. Had them twice on this trip.


 Guess I need to do some research. I know how eggs are poached, but uncertain if the yellow is still runny, which I'm not a big fan of. And then there's the pressing question "what the heck does Hollandaise sauce taste like?" and does my stomach want it as the first meal of the day..............


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow!  I'll have to fight some serious jealousy issues here!  We're still trying to figure out if we can take any vacation at all this summer.



Note that there really isn't anything in the SUMMER listed.  Technically you could probably count the 1/2 as in summer but given that it's not a family trip... so it will be a long summer for the E's but they knew that was a consequence of the NYE extravaganza.  Which of course won't help at the end of July when they are bored out of their minds.  We are considering a road trip but we will see if that pans out.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That cruise looks pretty awesome.  I think Barry (FreezinRafiki) is also on a cruise out of Puerto Rico later this year, but I'm not sure if it's the same one.



Good question!  Jill is on ours, there are 4 that have that route so it's a 25% chance that he is on it. 




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I was afraid of that being the case.  But hey, you ditched the kids!



Ditching the kids, and more coffee, were both really good moves.  I am sad though as while they have moved the cinnamon roll to Gaston's, there isn't that much else there for "snacks" and so it really kind of limits the whole pastry scenario as a snack if you ask me.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> This needs to be fixed in a hurry!!



I figured I'd have plenty of opportunities to ride it over the course of the trip, so at the time, wasn't really bothered by it at all.  Important thing was that the kids had gotten on it!



englishrose47 said:


> Loved the updates Cynthia !!!Now you know how Carol and I feel checking in 10 each year !!! We have a pretty good system and have them ready to show their faces when asked or check in , but it is still an ordeal !!



No one asked for ID for anyone else so that was good but it still took crazy long.  I think part of it was having to make sure that only Jeff and I had charging privileges, it seems to default to adding them and then they have to take it off.  Kind of a drag though, you used to be able to have charging privileges without using a CC up to a certain amount.  Now it's nothing unless you do a CC.  Which bugs me.  For 2 reasons.  First because they notoriously have charging issues and you might not make it by on that last day to check your bill before they run the auto charge.  Second as I like to use different payment methods (gift cards etc) and if you miss your window on the auto charge, you can't use those.  Who wants to stop by the desk more than once to check and apply funds against it?  True you can just opt out entirely but I will admit, it was nice not to dig for a card.

Although I had to dig for the TIW card so I guess it's not that much different even with the band.  



englishrose47 said:


> The Boys looked less than pleased to be on camera for their haircuts



It was the photo taking they had issues with, not the barber shop.  That part they loved.



englishrose47 said:


> I agree with goofyfan those eggs look amazing !!
> Never eaten at Garden Grill , it is often on my short list but hasn't made it yet.



It is quite good, I would absolutely eat there again.



englishrose47 said:


> Now the POLE , I have not tried to dance on it yet, but will make a note to do it in May. Which by the way we have to plan a meet . Check out my ptr for my dining plans which will tell you where we will be which day !!!



We do need to plan a meet.  I am a bit dizzy with all the overlaps and think I need a spreadsheet to figure out who is where/when so I don't miss someone!




Pinkocto said:


> Thanks to you I went ahead and made a reservation for breakfast at the Captains Grille. I'm almost thinking this is where we ate many a breakfast on my first trip to WDW.



  I will say though, later in the trip, there is a breakfast I liked even more...but it's only once a week on Sundays.



Pinkocto said:


> Yes, we'll overlap, I saw your dates on Mary Ellen's TR. I'm hoping she's already put me on your list  I'm taking mom on a cruise for Mother's Day 10-17, and will be at BCV 17-19. Even if it's just a quick hello I hope we can cross paths



She probably has!  I'm dizzy at the moment and need to track who is there when.  We leave on the 17th.  I don't fly out until 7pm though and I have no idea when Mary Ellen's flight is. I hope we can cross paths too 



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Guess I need to do some research. I know how eggs are poached, but uncertain if the yellow is still runny, which I'm not a big fan of. And then there's the pressing question "what the heck does Hollandaise sauce taste like?" and does my stomach want it as the first meal of the day..............



Yolk is still runny though you can request poached hard so that they are not.

 on the hollandaise.  

_Hollandaise sauce is an emulsion of egg yolk and liquid butter, usually seasoned with lemon juice, salt, and a little white pepper or cayenne pepper. In appearance, it is light yellow and opaque, smooth and creamy.
_
And very rich.

All depends on what you like.  Interestingly enough on this one, she warned me that it wasn't a "traditional" hollandaise and that it was quite a bit lighter.  Which it was and it was spectacular!  I loved it.


----------



## natebenma

eandesmom said:


> Moving pictures where???




These 3 pictures are on a wall just as you walk into the seating area of the Captain's Grille:








There is a white sailboat that sails from one picture to the next and back again.  I think the clouds move, too.


----------



## eandesmom

natebenma said:


> These 3 pictures are on a wall just as you walk into the seating area of the Captain's Grille:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a white sailboat that sails from one picture to the next and back again.  I think the clouds move, too.



Did not notice those, how very lame!

Must.Go.Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## natebenma

eandesmom said:


> Did not notice those, how very lame!
> 
> Must.Go.Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Aren't those too cool!  I'm not sure if I would have noticed them if a Yacht Club guest hadn't pointed them out to us.  Plus, if people are seated in front of them, you probably wouldn't be staring.

But definitely keep yours eyes peeled for the pictures next time you are there.


----------



## mickeystoontown

Yay for upcoming trips!  I am excited to hear all of the plans.

It burns my behind when I see a semi-empty restaurant and we still have to wait to be seated.  Thank goodness you didn't have to wait too terribly long before you were seated.  I'm not one for poached eggs but the ones that you ordered looked delish.

I'm anxious to read how the boys did off on their own. I know that was a concern during the planning stages of the trip.


----------



## Poolrat

afwdwfan said:


> Such a shame that after all of your planning, you're not getting an opportunity to use any of your FP+ reservations...




I can tell you that I ditched more FP+ than I should have.  Either weather did not cooperate for the rides or I was too tired or cold to go back for ones I had later in the day.  Sad Really.  



eandesmom said:


> Did not notice those, how very lame!
> 
> Must.Go.Back!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I didn't notice either.    Hmmm but I know the dinner I had I was seated more along the edge and far from those windows but now I need to check it out too.


----------



## Pinkocto

Cant wait to hear about yhe better breakfast  I'm thinking DTD? 

Uh oh, I definitely dont want to add any stress on your last day, we'll totaly play things by ear


----------



## ejud

I watched those windows/paintings for some time- the ship goes from image to image... 





The Captains Table, now "Grill", also serves a near perfect cheeseburger- here without a bun as I am GF... but it was good enough that I returned a week later to do it again!







Jud


----------



## eandesmom

natebenma said:


> Aren't those too cool!  I'm not sure if I would have noticed them if a Yacht Club guest hadn't pointed them out to us.  Plus, if people are seated in front of them, you probably wouldn't be staring.
> 
> But definitely keep yours eyes peeled for the pictures next time you are there.



Ah, I definitely would not have seen them from where I was seated at breakfast.  When Mary Ellen and I were there for lunch, maybe, but I'd have had to have known to look at them as we were pretty far away from where they are.



mickeystoontown said:


> Yay for upcoming trips!  I am excited to hear all of the plans.



It helps me get through January and February that is for sure!



mickeystoontown said:


> It burns my behind when I see a semi-empty restaurant and we still have to wait to be seated.  Thank goodness you didn't have to wait too terribly long before you were seated.  I'm not one for poached eggs but the ones that you ordered looked delish.



I'm a huge poached egg fan and these were cooked perfectly which can be a real issue.



mickeystoontown said:


> I'm anxious to read how the boys did off on their own. I know that was a concern during the planning stages of the trip.



I was anxious!



Poolrat said:


> I can tell you that I ditched more FP+ than I should have.  Either weather did not cooperate for the rides or I was too tired or cold to go back for ones I had later in the day.  Sad Really.



It's funny.  On more than one occasion, the one I ditched ended up being closed and I got a magic FP to use on anything later.  The ones we did ditch because we ran out of time or were running late...we were still able to get on.  I don't know that technically I really missed a thing as a result. 



Poolrat said:


> I didn't notice either.    Hmmm but I know the dinner I had I was seated more along the edge and far from those windows but now I need to check it out too.



A reason to go back!



Pinkocto said:


> Cant wait to hear about yhe better breakfast  I'm thinking DTD?



we shall see!  We did have more than one breakfast "out" after this day.



Pinkocto said:


> Uh oh, I definitely dont want to add any stress on your last day, we'll totaly play things by ear



Oh my goodness, you wouldn't be adding stress.   We'd love to see you!!! We will exchange info, are you using the DCL transfer?  Right now we have a Boma breakfast planned so should be out and about.  I don't recall the time off the top of my head.



ejud said:


> I watched those windows/paintings for some time- the ship goes from image to image...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Captains Table, now "Grill", also serves a near perfect cheeseburger- here without a bun as I am GF... but it was good enough that I returned a week later to do it again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jud



I couldn't agree more!  Mary Ellen and I did a spontaneous walk in lunch/ADR (after we saw what the wait was at B&C) during our F&W trip.





And the bun was good too.  But I can see where it would be quite good enough without it!


----------



## ejud

eandesmom said:


> I couldn't agree more!  Mary Ellen and I did a spontaneous walk in lunch/ADR (after we saw what the wait was at B&C) during our F&W trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the bun was good too.  But I can see where it would be quite good enough without it!



LOL! What is this: The Match Game???



Jud


----------



## Pinkocto

Great, looking forward to it!  Yes, using DCL transfers so should be there by 11-12.


----------



## GreatBiscuit

Somehow I missed that this TR was in progress.  Or I knew and forgot.  Which is also possible given the alarming level of sinus meds I have been ingesting of late. 

Great start!

As always, I enjoy the details.  Isn't it crazy how the BFP can be so carefully planned out, yet so easily abandoned in the moment?  I worry over that for this summer given the size of our group / ages / heat / health concerns and such.  It's going to be.....Adventurous.


----------



## eandesmom

ejud said:


> LOL! What is this: The Match Game???
> 
> 
> 
> Jud



maybe...





Pinkocto said:


> Great, looking forward to it!  Yes, using DCL transfers so should be there by 11-12.



cool, we will exchange info and just touch base when you get in 



GreatBiscuit said:


> Somehow I missed that this TR was in progress.  Or I knew and forgot.  Which is also possible given the alarming level of sinus meds I have been ingesting of late.



 Matt!!!

if I didn't welcome you already (in case you did know and forgot and I forgot to welcome you or that I did welcome you or..)

UGH!  I hear you, major sinus issues over here...my brain is a colander.




GreatBiscuit said:


> Great start!



Thanks!



GreatBiscuit said:


> As always, I enjoy the details.  Isn't it crazy how the BFP can be so carefully planned out, yet so easily abandoned in the moment?  I worry over that for this summer given the size of our group / ages / heat / health concerns and such.  It's going to be.....Adventurous.



Well so far, for the most part we were very much on the BFP.  The BoG lunch ressie was kind of an extra not really on the BFP in case we needed or wanted it.  So the only thing was the BTMRR FP.  I'm not counting not getting the TIW card before breakfast as I knew that one was a long shot.  I was quite pleased with all we'd gotten done already and especially with the unexpected treat of the Parade.  Which I'd almost never say...generally not all that big on them, but this was one I wanted to see.  Bonus prize!

I think we had an advantage though...the kids were old enough to send off.  that eased their potential frustration a ton I think.

Are you planning a PTR???  pretty pretty pretty please??


----------



## englishrose47

Cynthia you can start planning our afternoon of Food Booth tasting in May!!!


----------



## scottny

That is great about the half marathon. 
The cruise sounds wonderful.
Breakfast looked good. 
Never done a share for pp+ but I am hoping MM is easy to sue and works. LOL
Nice parade pics. 
All caught up again.


----------



## addictedtothemouse

I love reading about places I haven't tried. The Captain's Grille sounds intriguing and will have to go on my list. 
I don't know if I could keep going after flying all night, but I sure would give it a shot.


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> Cynthia you can start planning our afternoon of Food Booth tasting in May!!!





I'm in!  



scottny said:


> That is great about the half marathon.
> The cruise sounds wonderful.
> Breakfast looked good.
> Never done a share for pp+ but I am hoping MM is easy to sue and works. LOL
> Nice parade pics.
> All caught up again.



I think MM will be pretty easy to use, but am curious how fast/slow the whole downloading thing will be.

Thanks on the half, how are your new shoes working out?



addictedtothemouse said:


> I love reading about places I haven't tried. The Captain's Grille sounds intriguing and will have to go on my list.
> I don't know if I could keep going after flying all night, but I sure would give it a shot.



CG was perfect.  It was so close to the resort and relatively quick service once we were seated.  For us, that's one of the keys is that breakfast right when we get there to re-energize us for the day after a red eye.  It's become a routine and actually something we all look forward to.  Generally we don't go out for breakfast much, even on vacation so it feels like a reward for surviving the flight.


----------



## IheartDDuck

All right, I'm back from my trip so I'm here to get caught up!!

Love all of the intros!  I believe that big trips with a lot of people are so much fun.   I mean, they have their downs too, but I've always enjoyed them.

I completely agree with your logic on the THV.  We stayed there in July, and it's while they are tons of fun, it's hard to feel so far removed from everything.

Unbelievable that the associate didn't notice the size difference!  Isn't that, like, the main part of a shoe sales person's job?  To check the size?

I believe we will meet each other in May!  I was hoping to meet Mary Ellen, and now that I know it's a girls trip......

We ate at Captain's Grille for breakfast on this last trip.  We enjoyed it very much.


----------



## emmysmommy

I'm a big Captain's Grille breakfast fan.  Our first experience wasn't so great so we skipped it but then went back on another trip and go every trip now if we stay in the Epcot area.  As you noted, they area really reasonable for a Dis restaurant especially compared to character dining prices.  Sounds like everyone was satisfied.   Too bad you sacked BoG lunch but if no one is hungry what can you do. 

Your first day activities make me exhausted mentally keeping tabs on what everyone was doing.  You have amazing organization skills!   The boys getting their haircuts and your dad too, a great tradition. 

As for all of your amazing travel plans in 2014 and beyond.... I want to be you!   You may need to PM me your April DL dates so I remember.  I would love to meet up if that works out!!   

Your Caribbean cruise itinerary looks fabulous.  We've only been as far south as Antigua.  I suppose leaving from Puerto Rico makes it doable with a 7 night cruise.   Old San Juan Puerto Rico where the cruise port is located (at least for the one we did) is so rich in history and the forts were very cool!  What a great cruise to look forward to.


----------



## eandesmom

IheartDDuck said:


> All right, I'm back from my trip so I'm here to get caught up!!



Welcome back!!!!!!!!!!!!!



IheartDDuck said:


> Love all of the intros!  I believe that big trips with a lot of people are so much fun.   I mean, they have their downs too, but I've always enjoyed them.
> 
> I completely agree with your logic on the THV.  We stayed there in July, and it's while they are tons of fun, it's hard to feel so far removed from everything.



I absolutely adored the THV, but having it at the end of the trip was definitely the right call




IheartDDuck said:


> Unbelievable that the associate didn't notice the size difference!  Isn't that, like, the main part of a shoe sales person's job?  To check the size?



you would think huh!



IheartDDuck said:


> I believe we will meet each other in May!  I was hoping to meet Mary Ellen, and now that I know it's a girls trip......



Yes!  I hear we overlap 



IheartDDuck said:


> We ate at Captain's Grille for breakfast on this last trip.  We enjoyed it very much.



It was a great meal.



emmysmommy said:


> I'm a big Captain's Grille breakfast fan.  Our first experience wasn't so great so we skipped it but then went back on another trip and go every trip now if we stay in the Epcot area.  As you noted, they area really reasonable for a Dis restaurant especially compared to character dining prices.  Sounds like everyone was satisfied.   Too bad you sacked BoG lunch but if no one is hungry what can you do.



It was the right call, the menu even if we were hungry wasn't ideal for some in the group so it was ok.



emmysmommy said:


> Your first day activities make me exhausted mentally keeping tabs on what everyone was doing.  You have amazing organization skills!   The boys getting their haircuts and your dad too, a great tradition.



It was a fun morning!



emmysmommy said:


> As for all of your amazing travel plans in 2014 and beyond.... I want to be you!   You may need to PM me your April DL dates so I remember.  I would love to meet up if that works out!!



I really hope we can!  I will PM you our dates.



emmysmommy said:


> Your Caribbean cruise itinerary looks fabulous.  We've only been as far south as Antigua.  I suppose leaving from Puerto Rico makes it doable with a 7 night cruise.   Old San Juan Puerto Rico where the cruise port is located (at least for the one we did) is so rich in history and the forts were very cool!  What a great cruise to look forward to.



I believe that is the port we will be in, there are 2 but indications are that it's OSJ.  I really hope we can pull it all off!


----------



## annmarieda

I love the family introductions.  I had to laugh about your nephews and either same shirt wearing or one pair of shoes.   I do believe that sounds familiar. 

I can't believe the sales person didn't check the shoes to make sure they were both the same size.  

I love the pictures of you all when the kids were younger...the ski trip.  Isn't it funny how much the kids can change in what to us seems like a short time?

I was laughing at your sleeping situation on the plane.  That would totally be my youngest two.  Although... they don't hide their irritation with each other well...and thus why red eyes with them don't so much work.


I love all of your trip plans.  It is so nice to see someone who has planned out (at least on paper or in her mind) as far out as you do cause it makes me feel not so crazy when I find myself already talking about 2015 trips.  And of course... I love that one of those trips I will see you on. 

I think you did very well in getting to your breakfast.  Just 20 minutes late?  Given how many there were of you and all that was going on... I am a little surprised it wasn't more.  I know with us... it would have been...and as my own Tr unfolds, you will see it most definitely was.

I am sorry you are having pp issues.  I liked the idea of the pp+ but it definitely was a pain each time I used it.  I must say.. the memory maker.. it was WAY easier.  Photos that the kids had on their bands were viewable by me and then I was able to edit and download all of them.  It was slick.

I love that you get the boys hair cut in MK!  If I ever have a grandson, I am going to insist on this tradition!

How cool that you got to see the christmas parade!!!


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> I love the family introductions.  I had to laugh about your nephews and either same shirt wearing or one pair of shoes.   I do believe that sounds familiar.



this is why we have a mandatory bag check at my house.  Although, that wouldn't have impacted the same shirt situation...he was wearing it again last night at the Superbowl party at my folks.  

then again, Eric had on the same sweatshirt too so I can't really say much.



annmarieda said:


> I can't believe the sales person didn't check the shoes to make sure they were both the same size.



Learning moment!



annmarieda said:


> I love the pictures of you all when the kids were younger...the ski trip.  Isn't it funny how much the kids can change in what to us seems like a short time?



It is scary!!!  I look at that and then our spreadsheets showing how we are going to juggle all this college tuition.  Amazing how it goes so fast.



annmarieda said:


> I was laughing at your sleeping situation on the plane.  That would totally be my youngest two.  Although... they don't hide their irritation with each other well...and thus why red eyes with them don't so much work.



In the past I've sat between them, or had one next to me and one next to Jeff.  I chose the window seat for me this time instead and the aisle for Jeff.  I figured the kids could just suck it up.   Eric would have been miserable anywhere and it was better for the rest of us.




annmarieda said:


> I love all of your trip plans.  It is so nice to see someone who has planned out (at least on paper or in her mind) as far out as you do cause it makes me feel not so crazy when I find myself already talking about 2015 trips.  And of course... I love that one of those trips I will see you on.



Yep. It actually is planned out farther than that but these are the only things with actual bookings so far   DVC will do that to you!



annmarieda said:


> I think you did very well in getting to your breakfast.  Just 20 minutes late?  Given how many there were of you and all that was going on... I am a little surprised it wasn't more.  I know with us... it would have been...and as my own Tr unfolds, you will see it most definitely was.



We did surprisingly well, only one real lateness occurrence that had me panicking.  A few minor ones but only one major.



annmarieda said:


> I am sorry you are having pp issues.  I liked the idea of the pp+ but it definitely was a pain each time I used it.  I must say.. the memory maker.. it was WAY easier.  Photos that the kids had on their bands were viewable by me and then I was able to edit and download all of them.  It was slick.



Well in some ways I had zero issues.  If it were just me wanting to edit, I'd have zero.  Everything was there, easy peasy.  It's when F&F that are linked want to edit and you all want to have it on a CD.  I do not know how that works with MM, so for example if Kira can see all the photos, can she also download via MM or can only you do the downloading?  If she made an edit, could you see and download?  That's the issue we are having.



annmarieda said:


> I love that you get the boys hair cut in MK!  If I ever have a grandson, I am going to insist on this tradition!
> 
> How cool that you got to see the christmas parade!!!



Steve could get a cut....with your FIL in Oct.  Just saying!  They really give a wonderful cut.


----------



## GreatBiscuit

eandesmom said:


> if I didn't welcome you already (in case you did know and forgot and I forgot to welcome you or that I did welcome you or..)


 I checked all the pages and this was my first official post.   



Cynthia said:


> UGH!  I hear you, major sinus issues over here...my brain is a colander.


I found some stuff that clears head enough for me to sleep...the problem is it makes it impossible for me to stay asleep.  After a couple of hours, I'm wide awake.  It's okay though...it wares off right when I leave for work...I didn't know you could sleep standing up.  



			
				BFP Redemption said:
			
		

> Well so far, for the most part we were very much on the BFP.  The BoG lunch ressie was kind of an extra not really on the BFP in case we needed or wanted it.  So the only thing was the BTMRR FP.  I'm not counting not getting the TIW card before breakfast as I knew that one was a long shot.  I was quite pleased with all we'd gotten done already and especially with the unexpected treat of the Parade.  Which I'd almost never say...generally not all that big on them, but this was one I wanted to see.  Bonus prize!


 Arrr, it be takin mar than little parade ta be gettin rid o' the likes of me.



			
				Miss Cleo's Psychic Hotline said:
			
		

> Are you planning a PTR???  pretty pretty pretty please??


Funny you should mention that...just finished my last revision of installment # 1.  I just have to find the photos to upload.  Should be online tonight sometime late.  (Well, late by Central Standard Time that is.)


----------



## englishrose47

Afternoon Cynthia !! Can't wait to meet you in May !! I have checked out the Food Booth menus and am drooling !!


----------



## eandesmom

GreatBiscuit said:


> I checked all the pages and this was my first official post.



Whew!  I didn't miss you then.



GreatBiscuit said:


> I found some stuff that clears head enough for me to sleep...the problem is it makes it impossible for me to stay asleep.  After a couple of hours, I'm wide awake.  It's okay though...it wares off right when I leave for work...I didn't know you could sleep standing up.



Who needs to be awake for work anyway



GreatBiscuit said:


> Arrr, it be takin mar than little parade ta be gettin rid o' the likes of me.
> 
> Funny you should mention that...just finished my last revision of installment # 1.  I just have to find the photos to upload.  Should be online tonight sometime late.  (Well, late by Central Standard Time that is.)



Bat signal please!



englishrose47 said:


> Afternoon Cynthia !! Can't wait to meet you in May !! I have checked out the Food Booth menus and am drooling !!



You are way ahead of me Rosie!  I need to check it out, about as far as I got was seeing who was there for the flower power concert.


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> this is why we have a mandatory bag check at my house.  Although, that wouldn't have impacted the same shirt situation...he was wearing it again last night at the Superbowl party at my folks.
> 
> then again, Eric had on the same sweatshirt too so I can't really say much.



I should do the bag check.  Inevitably, my ds ALWAYS forgets something even when I have it on a list.  Some of it I think is just a boy thing.  Boys don't so much care if they bring a half dozen shoes to go with just the right outfit.  






eandesmom said:


> Yep. It actually is planned out farther than that but these are the only things with actual bookings so far   DVC will do that to you!



  I have things in my head too... and yes, it is all due to that DVC! 





eandesmom said:


> Well in some ways I had zero issues.  If it were just me wanting to edit, I'd have zero.  Everything was there, easy peasy.  It's when F&F that are linked want to edit and you all want to have it on a CD.  I do not know how that works with MM, so for example if Kira can see all the photos, can she also download via MM or can only you do the downloading?  If she made an edit, could you see and download?  That's the issue we are having.



Ah, see now that you mention it... yes, that would be a problem to.  The editing.  I can see all of their photos..edit and download...but anything they have edited is in their account.  It isn't like there is THAT many choices to edit.  Still, I could see how in doing a photo share it would definitely be tricky if there was a person who wanted ever border and ever sticker on every picture in every different size.



eandesmom said:


> Steve could get a cut....with your FIL in Oct.  Just saying!  They really give a wonderful cut.



Well, my inlaws are not planning on getting park tickets so even if I could convince them to get their hair cut  there would be the issue that fil wouldn't have a way into the park.  Just a side note...but can you imagine... food and wine time and the WONT be going??!!!


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> I should do the bag check.  Inevitably, my ds ALWAYS forgets something even when I have it on a list.  Some of it I think is just a boy thing.  Boys don't so much care if they bring a half dozen shoes to go with just the right outfit.



Unless they are Evan.  Then they care a lot 



annmarieda said:


> I have things in my head too... and yes, it is all due to that DVC!







annmarieda said:


> Ah, see now that you mention it... yes, that would be a problem to.  The editing.  I can see all of their photos..edit and download...but anything they have edited is in their account.  It isn't like there is THAT many choices to edit.  Still, I could see how in doing a photo share it would definitely be tricky if there was a person who wanted ever border and ever sticker on every picture in every different size.



or several people...



annmarieda said:


> Well, my inlaws are not planning on getting park tickets so even if I could convince them to get their hair cut  there would be the issue that fil wouldn't have a way into the park.  Just a side note...but can you imagine... food and wine time and the WONT be going??!!!



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  that is just wrong.  I mean get a 1 day base ticket for Epcot if nothing else...


----------



## natebenma

BTW-  BOOM!

Congrats on your Seahawks victory!


----------



## eandesmom

natebenma said:


> BTW-  BOOM!
> 
> Congrats on your Seahawks victory!



Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had my good luck mojo going for the game





Jeff was pretty into it at the office last week









I let Evan miss school to go watch the parade.  Which is VERY unlike me but once I found out 3 of his 4 teachers would also be skipping school (having subs, 2 classes were watching movies and the 3rd, a worksheet in class that can be done the next day) I made him go to zero period Jazz band and then cut him loose.  Of course this is the only picture he has texted me so far!


----------



## Leshaface

Even though the idea of loading up on all possible ingredients for the Tailored Omelet sounds like a steal, I probably would have ordered what you got.  Looks divine! 

The boys look great with their fresh cuts!  And you dad does too of course

Strange about the Starbucks cup/PP situation.

You are a VERY cool mom for letting your son go to the parade!   TBH, the first year DH became a teacher, San Francisco Giants won the World Series and his first official 'sick' day was to go up to SF for the parade.  Had the BEST time and something we'll never forget.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I love parades.  Of any sort.   How cool.  Hope he had a great time.


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  that is just wrong.  I mean get a 1 day base ticket for Epcot if nothing else...



Right?  I suspect they haven't a clue really.  I think they probably think it is like a fair food.  Not sure I would pay the money to go eat fair food either. 



eandesmom said:


> I let Evan miss school to go watch the parade.  Which is VERY unlike me but once I found out 3 of his 4 teachers would also be skipping school (having subs, 2 classes were watching movies and the 3rd, a worksheet in class that can be done the next day) I made him go to zero period Jazz band and then cut him loose.  Of course this is the only picture he has texted me so far!



I think a lot of people skipped out on school and or work.  I have friends who started the trek up there last night... in preparation for today.   I don't want to sound blasphemous, but... I didn't even watch any of it on tv.  I know it was big though and the population doubled in the city?  Definitely something that will be a huge memory for Evan.   I am sure he will someday really thank you for allowing him to have it.


----------



## princess_momma

I'm glad to have found another one of your TR's...you have been one of my fav's for a long time, even though I often go a while without posting. Oops.

Except...then I get to the last page and see your a Seahawks fan and I'm reminded that my heart is currently broken into a million shards and will probably never be whole again. 

I still love your TR's but it will probably be sometime before my heart heals from the wounds your team inflicted upon mine.

Love Always,

The Dramatic Broncos Princess

Lol, please no Seahawks stuff!

P.S. Please understand that I do still love your TR's. And I'm being playful about the football stuff. Somewhat. Kinda. Not really. It's still too soon. Let's just give it time.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

eandesmom said:


> I let Evan miss school to go watch the parade.  Which is VERY unlike me but once I found out 3 of his 4 teachers would also be skipping school (having subs, 2 classes were watching movies and the 3rd, a worksheet in class that can be done the next day) I made him go to zero period Jazz band and then cut him loose.  Of course this is the only picture he has texted me so far!



You let Evan miss out on school for the parade, and the only thanks you got was one measily crowd shot???  



princess_momma said:


> I'm glad to have found another one of your TR's...you have been one of my fav's for a long time, even though I often go a while without posting. Oops.
> 
> Except...then I get to the last page and see your a Seahawks fan and I'm reminded that my heart is currently broken into a million shards and will probably never be whole again.
> 
> I still love your TR's but it will probably be sometime before my heart heals from the wounds your team inflicted upon mine.
> 
> Love Always,
> 
> The Dramatic Broncos Princess
> 
> Lol, please no Seahawks stuff!
> 
> P.S. Please understand that I do still love your TR's. And I'm being playful about the football stuff. Somewhat. Kinda. Not really. It's still too soon. Let's just give it time.


----------



## eandesmom

Leshaface said:


> Even though the idea of loading up on all possible ingredients for the Tailored Omelet sounds like a steal, I probably would have ordered what you got.  Looks divine!



if you liked that, wait till you see my next favorite breakfast of the trip!



Leshaface said:


> The boys look great with their fresh cuts!  And you dad does too of course



I love the barber shop!  I just wish some day, some year, the Dapper Dans would come in and sing!  They do sometimes...but never when we've been there



Leshaface said:


> Strange about the Starbucks cup/PP situation.



Silly



Leshaface said:


> You are a VERY cool mom for letting your son go to the parade!   TBH, the first year DH became a teacher, San Francisco Giants won the World Series and his first official 'sick' day was to go up to SF for the parade.  Had the BEST time and something we'll never forget.



I was very much a NO mom over the whole thing until I found out all 3 of his teachers that day would not be there.  51% of his high school missed school yesterday and I actually am not sure he is even included in that number since I did make him go to zero period Jazz Band...the one class where the teacher WAS there.  

He had a blast, as did Kendall.



PrincessInOz said:


> I love parades.  Of any sort.   How cool.  Hope he had a great time.



He did!  Froze his toes off (bad momma lent her special new superbowl scarf and a pair of gloves but didn't think to give him wool socks).  



annmarieda said:


> Right?  I suspect they haven't a clue really.  I think they probably think it is like a fair food.  Not sure I would pay the money to go eat fair food either.



Me either.  But oh, still!



annmarieda said:


> I think a lot of people skipped out on school and or work.  I have friends who started the trek up there last night... in preparation for today.   I don't want to sound blasphemous, but... I didn't even watch any of it on tv.  I know it was big though and the population doubled in the city?  Definitely something that will be a huge memory for Evan.   I am sure he will someday really thank you for allowing him to have it.




Not blasphemous at all.  I am not a huge football person.  I enjoy it but generally don't watch much besides the Huskies and the Hawks and honestly both are usually more on in the background as opposed to "really" watching, unless it's a big game.

Allegedly 51% of his HS was out!  I don't think he is even in that total since I did make him to to zero period.  Oh he thanked me, he actually got to do all the food prep for dinner on Tuesday night and has been extremely grateful.  He had a blast, as did Kendall. 



princess_momma said:


> I'm glad to have found another one of your TR's...you have been one of my fav's for a long time, even though I often go a while without posting. Oops.



  I am so glad you are here!!!!!!!!!!!!!




princess_momma said:


> Except...then I get to the last page and see your a Seahawks fan and I'm reminded that my heart is currently broken into a million shards and will probably never be whole again.
> 
> I still love your TR's but it will probably be sometime before my heart heals from the wounds your team inflicted upon mine.
> 
> Love Always,
> 
> The Dramatic Broncos Princess
> 
> Lol, please no Seahawks stuff!



  No worries, there will not be much more, if any (I'll spare you the pictures of Marshawn tossing skittles and catching them...Evan did catch and recieve!).  

I confess, we felt really bad.  Not at all what anyone expected and honestly that's a little bit of a bummer for us too.  It was crazy.  Uber impressed with how Peyton is handling it.

I am not unhappy about winning dinner for 2 though as we did have a bet with my MIL and her DH...they would get dinner at Elway's and El Gaucho for us.  



princess_momma said:


> P.S. Please understand that I do still love your TR's. And I'm being playful about the football stuff. Somewhat. Kinda. Not really. It's still too soon. Let's just give it time.



I'll have a real update soon!  I promise.  And it won't be about the 200 emails that flew between our office and our Denver office during the game.  



GoofyFan1515 said:


> You let Evan miss out on school for the parade, and the only thanks you got was one measily crowd shot???



He sent me a couple more last night but allegedly took about 80, I need to look at them all (was too busy fighting with the TV I may have broken last night to look).


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi Cynthia!  Well, even though things didn't go as planned, you got a lot of details done on your first morning.  The boys look happy with their haircuts  See, so far you and Pat are proving exactly what I was sure would be the outcome of the FP+  You spend a bunch of time making and linking reservations ahead of time, only to have things change and you miss your opportunity - yet there's no going back to get a FP.  I'm  to see how this all works for you.  Thanks for being the Beta tester for me  We are looking at next year with just Ryan's family.


----------



## emma212010

I'm so glad they got haircuts at the barber shop! So fun!! I can't wait to bring my future boys! It would be so special if they got their first haircut there.  Anyway, enough dreaming!  

CHRISTMAS PARADE!! I love Christmas time. The season is just so fun and jolly!!  I'm so excited to relive it through this TR!


----------



## eandesmom

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi Cynthia!  Well, even though things didn't go as planned, you got a lot of details done on your first morning.  The boys look happy with their haircuts  See, so far you and Pat are proving exactly what I was sure would be the outcome of the FP+  You spend a bunch of time making and linking reservations ahead of time, only to have things change and you miss your opportunity - yet there's no going back to get a FP.  I'm  to see how this all works for you.  Thanks for being the Beta tester for me  We are looking at next year with just Ryan's family.



Well I wouldn't say that's what happened to us at all. Yes, 3 out of the 9 of us missed one FP+.  I didn't say we missed our opportunity though.  You can change on the fly with the app.  Sometimes it works great and sometimes not.  I can honestly say though, without giving away any spoilers, that for us we LOVED FP+.  A lot of that was time of year, I can't imagine the trip without it but boy, no one missed sprinting across the park timed for FP window openings and it was lovely knowing we had some "for sure" rides we could count on.  When we did miss, it was a conscious choice.  Sometimes we re-booked and sometimes not.




emma212010 said:


> I'm so glad they got haircuts at the barber shop! So fun!! I can't wait to bring my future boys! It would be so special if they got their first haircut there.  Anyway, enough dreaming!



I would have loved to get their first cut there.  In a bazillion years, maybe a grandbaby can.  Of course if those babies are like the e's...they won't need a cut until they are 3 years old!



emma212010 said:


> CHRISTMAS PARADE!! I love Christmas time. The season is just so fun and jolly!!  I'm so excited to relive it through this TR!



It was VERY cool!


----------



## eandesmom

I am HOPING to get an update up tomorrow.  However life's been a bit nutty.

Last week I had a perfect storm of ick.  First, I took Eric in to get braces.  Now this was not new news, it was planned, I knew how much it was going to cost, all of that.  But somehow I managed to schedule it for a day at the end of the month, before payday, in the brokest month of the year that was more broke than January usually is, due to our most excellent NYE adventure.

It totally depressed me.

It wasn't helped by the fact I'd gotten a child support check for $1.23 that day.  Granted, I rarely get c/s anyway and when I do, it's for an amount like that.  Generally I find it humorous but well, to be honest, after seeing a 4K bill that his bio dad won't have to pay a penny towards I was downright crabby about it.  Gotta love people that work the system..and under the table.  It is what it is and  I'm grateful most of the time that he is not in their lives but occasionally, well I am human, and it burns me.

2 days later was payday.

or it was SUPPOSED to be.

Due to a "processing error" my check didn't post to my account.  

No one's did.

In the 4 years I have been with my company, there has never, ever been an issue with direct deposit.  I only get paid once a month and as a result, everything is due all at once, and gets paid all at once.  I get paranoid about missing dates and usually log on a few days before payday to make sure all is set to pay and in this case that included paying off the trip CC bill.

Given that there has never, ever been an issue in 4 years I did what any idiot might and scheduled several of the payments for...payday.

my bank, of course, sent the checks.

Imagine my surprise to log in Friday morning and see a bunch of NSF fees!  I mean, I keep a buffer but sadly, not a whole months paycheck worth, especially 2 days after the 4K ortho adventure.

It's all resolved and fixed now but not without a lot of stress, a lot of phone calls and one embarrassing moment.  Long story short we changed banks at the office and some of the protocol changed and well, basically someone didn't submit payroll when they should.

It was NOT a fun day for that person.  And me, well I won't schedule anything for actual payday again, EVER.   didn't help that my shoulder is all messed up, neck and elbow are acting up again...that kind of stress didn't help matters.

For whatever reason that little fiasco spurred me into gear to try and sell a bunch of things.  And make an appointment with the chiro lol!  I have all these intentions of selling stuff and slowly, get it packed and organized and then it takes me forever to actually list it.  When I do get going, I get a lot of it going.  Most of it is little stuff (a lot of playmobil, sniff!) but one was pretty big, Eric's entire bedroom set.

Yep, it's time for the big boys to move to big boy beds.  I know I wouldn't be comfy in a twin.  It's a long term plan that involves a lot of moving pieces and will take a long time to complete.  Getting rid of his twin loft bunk set was step one.  Imagine my shock when it sold in 2 days!  Clearly I should have listed it for more. 

So my weekend is now tied up with packing his stuff up and getting ready for the set to be picked up tomorrow.  

It will be really nice though, Evan has 2 twin captains beds in his room right now, one will go into Eric's.  Both rooms will have SO much more space that even though we won't be upgrading bed sizes until May/June for Evan when his current set moves up to the cabin, Sept for Eric when he inherits K's set, it will be a good thing for all.  

Even me as come September, it means new family room furniture as the old stuff goes into K's room.  

Not  for her leaving but  for a new room downstairs and a functional game room for the E's.  

In addition to all that a major room move entails we've finally gotten our TV fixed.  a couple of weeks ago, when I was freaking out about just how broke Jan was, I decided to take a hard look at our utilities and really see if we could save anything switching cable or cell phones.

Nope.

But it did spur me to call and order the stupid internet connection kit from Direct TV.  When we switched to them, maybe 3-4 years ago, they didn't have wireless yet.  It was "coming soon".  We never bothered to get it set up and had been managing along with Netflix and red box.  Recently though we have wanted on demand and have had some issues due to being not connected.  I was able to get them to send the kit for free and on Tuesday, when I was feeling ambitious listing things on Ebay and Jeff decided to go to the gym without me for an "extra" workout, I thought I'd hook it up.

BAD idea.

TV wouldn't talk to satellite dish

Jeff tried to fix it

No dice.

No American Idol recording

No TV at all downstairs

But the big issue was...

If we didn't get it fixed...NO OLYMPICS!  The opening ceremony was on my birthday and that's what I wanted to do, stay home and watch it. Friday (Jeff stayed home) was full of emails and texts that were increasingly discouraging but finally...he did it. 

It didn't help that the TV itself kept telling us to reset the connection on something called a SWIM connector.

That the TV said we had.

We were sure did not.  It wasn't until Jeff's third call and a guy who actually knew what he was talking about ran some diagnostics that confirmed nope, we didn't have one.

Apparently he'd been hooking up the old comcast cable by mistake



So I enjoyed the opening ceremonies last night and today we got the wireless actually connected, as well as our surround sound  and DVD player which hasn't been hooked up fully/right since we switched to Direct TV either...

Good thing as we can't get new surround sound, unless we get a new TV as all our stuff is well, behind the times.

Thankfully I don't have to cook or clean (the kitchen) tonight, Jeff is making his special lasagne for my birthday 

My mom threw her back out so I'll be sitting with her for a chunk of the am tomorrow while my dad is at church but maybe I can get my update started then.

I am behind, AGAIN on everyone's threads but hope to rectify that soon.


----------



## Steppesister

Yikes! What a horrific nightmare. But hey, congratulations! You got enough c/s for at LEAST one whole rubberband!


----------



## PrincessInOz

That's the worst!  When you don't get paid and then all the auto-payments start hitting the account.  OUCH!  

I hope that you haven't been stung by too many fees and charges by your bank.  

Sounds like you're sorting out the house.  I need to take a leaf out of your book.


----------



## eandesmom

Steppesister said:


> Yikes! What a horrific nightmare. But hey, congratulations! You got enough c/s for at LEAST one whole rubberband!



good thing I don't need rubberbands!





PrincessInOz said:


> That's the worst!  When you don't get paid and then all the auto-payments start hitting the account.  OUCH!
> 
> I hope that you haven't been stung by too many fees and charges by your bank.



Well it was funny (ok, not really).  I asked the office about that and their response was that since they gave me a paper check that same day to cover it, the bank should have the fees. I had to call the bank anyway as they treated it like a normal paper check and only released part of the funds immediately which, well,wasn't enough to put me in the black.  The bank didn't feel they should have to pay the fees, or that I should but given that the company likely had 70 people freaking out about it and some asking for fees, I really didn't want  to be one of them. Bank took pity and waived it all.  Good news was that they did at least pay all the auto bills versus anything "bouncing" for real.



PrincessInOz said:


> Sounds like you're sorting out the house.  I need to take a leaf out of your book.



Yes, even though I made the kids purge over Christmas Break, magically we've ended up with 3 more bags of clothes and one of books...so far and neither boy is done!


----------



## annmarieda

Oh Cynthia   When it rains... it does seem to pour doesn't it.  I have had weeks like that....   I am glad  you got through it.


----------



## jedijill

Oh lord, when it rains it pours!  Glad everything worked out in the end.  Hope your birthday was a good one.

Jill in CO


----------



## MAGICFOR2

eandesmom said:


> Well I wouldn't say that's what happened to us at all. Yes, 3 out of the 9 of us missed one FP+.  I didn't say we missed our opportunity though.  You can change on the fly with the app.  Sometimes it works great and sometimes not.  I can honestly say though, without giving away any spoilers, that for us we LOVED FP+.  A lot of that was time of year, I can't imagine the trip without it but boy, no one missed sprinting across the park timed for FP window openings and it was lovely knowing we had some "for sure" rides we could count on.  When we did miss, it was a conscious choice.  Sometimes we re-booked and sometimes not.



That's good to hear!  I'm probably looking for things that point to my fears!   I think having little ones and all the rain on our last trip made me conscious of how hard it would be to just change it on the fly. But I know we made conscious choices to skip some things on our last trip without FP+ and didn't feel like we missed much, either.  It's all how you choose to see it, I'm sure!  I'm looking forward to learning how it all works.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Yikes! I just read your last post.  I'm sorry you had such a crappy start to your weekend.    I hope things get smoother for you.  

Oh, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY! (sorry the greeting is late)  I don't know why I didn't see it on FB?


----------



## dizneeat

Oh Cynthia, that bank fiasco is not the way to ring in the birthday weekend. 
But I am glad you were able to get things straightened out.

NO TV? With kids in the house?  I am happy to hear that you got it all worked out.


----------



## Pinkocto

Happy belated Birthday!!!!!! I hope it was fabulous despite all that happened. I sorry you had to deal with all that stress, no fun  I'm glad it all sorted out and bonus you were able to sell the bedroom set so quickly.


----------



## englishrose47

Happy Belated Birthday Cynthia !!I have been checking the Epcot F & G food booths and they had some YUMMY things last year. Can't wait to sample them with you and Mary Ellen. Have a few drinks and we can Pole Dance together


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Although a little late, I just wanted to wish you a  

So glad everything is calm around your house and life isn't causing any issues so you can enjoy your celebration!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

I hate when people work the system on CS, karma will win in the end. 
When our son needed braces, thank goodness our dental insurance paid for it, he had to go through it twice. That was a very unhappy time for him since he had two years added to his treatment.

I'm glad your bank woes were straightened out, I hate the outrageous fees they want for a bounced check.


----------



## Poolrat

WOW what a crappy way  to go into a Birthday weekend.

HAPPY  belated    I did make it on time to FB   which rarely happens.     

All that stress and angst to straighten it all out.   UGH.   I am a bit obsessive on checking to make sure my government issued check clears.  

So sorry you had the insult of the $1.23 c/s check float in.   That just stinks.


----------



## jeremysdisneymom

A little late but......!  February birthdays are the best!!!  

So sorry you have had to deal with all this terrbile life stuff lately.  How frustrating.  Hope it all gets resolved and no more to deal with.

Your cruise sounds awesome!  We will be on the Magic in April for a four night to the Bahamas.  

Love the barber shop pictures.  I need to schedule that for Jeremy.  We have never done that and he would enjoy it.

Captains Grill looks good.  Never ate there.  

I bet your son had a great time at the parade.  So glad they won!


----------



## jeremysdisneymom

Cynthia, I forgot to add in my last post regarding our dining experience at Disneyland.  We only did one sit down meal the entire trip which was the World of Color Package at Carthay Circle.  It was a delicious meal and so worth eating there.  

We did not do a dining package.  I had read mixed reviews about them in Disneyland and just paid out of pocket.  As a DVC member you get a discount on dining (including counter service at Disneyland).  I believe it was 10%.  We even got it on our World of Color Package.  You can find the actual discount and the restaurants that participate on the DVC website.  They love DVC members at Disneyland.  We couldn't get over how much the cast members got excited and acted when they found out we were DVC.  It is a truly different experience than at WDW.


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> Oh Cynthia   When it rains... it does seem to pour doesn't it.  I have had weeks like that....   I am glad  you got through it.



We all have those weeks don't we?  No fun but it's always a relief when they are over.



jedijill said:


> Oh lord, when it rains it pours!  Glad everything worked out in the end.  Hope your birthday was a good one.
> 
> Jill in CO



It was nice, I was very happy the TV was working!    I love the opening ceremonies.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> That's good to hear!  I'm probably looking for things that point to my fears!   I think having little ones and all the rain on our last trip made me conscious of how hard it would be to just change it on the fly. But I know we made conscious choices to skip some things on our last trip without FP+ and didn't feel like we missed much, either.  It's all how you choose to see it, I'm sure!  I'm looking forward to learning how it all works.



I don't think it will be as bad as you think, really! 



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Yikes! I just read your last post.  I'm sorry you had such a crappy start to your weekend.    I hope things get smoother for you.
> 
> Oh, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY! (sorry the greeting is late)  I don't know why I didn't see it on FB?



No worries   it was a very productive weekend that is for sure.  I am a bit sore and tired as a result but it was good.



dizneeat said:


> Oh Cynthia, that bank fiasco is not the way to ring in the birthday weekend.
> But I am glad you were able to get things straightened out.
> 
> NO TV? With kids in the house?  I am happy to hear that you got it all worked out.



  We actually don't let them watch all that much TV, especially on school nights so it wasn't really going to be an issue until the weekend.  It was Jeff and I freaking out as things couldn't record...we do not watch anything live anymore!




Pinkocto said:


> Happy belated Birthday!!!!!! I hope it was fabulous despite all that happened. I sorry you had to deal with all that stress, no fun  I'm glad it all sorted out and bonus you were able to sell the bedroom set so quickly.



I can't believe how quickly that sold, it was crazy and made for a very busy weekend.  But it's gone now and wow do their rooms look better!


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Cynthia !!I have been checking the Epcot F & G food booths and they had some YUMMY things last year. Can't wait to sample them with you and Mary Ellen. Have a few drinks and we can Pole Dance together



Deal!!!!!!!!!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Although a little late, I just wanted to wish you a
> 
> So glad everything is calm around your house and life isn't causing any issues so you can enjoy your celebration!



Calm?    My house?  

It was a good weekend, very productive.



Wicket's Mom said:


> I hate when people work the system on CS, karma will win in the end.



I try very hard not to let it get to me.  It's counterproductive, wouldn't change a darn thing and at the end of the day I have no regrets.  I have 2 beautiful boys and that is all that matters and they are blessed that he is not in their lives.  It makes me sad that it is what it is, for their sake but it really is the best thing.  You can't get blood from a stone and there really isn't all that much to get but there is certainly more than we see, that much I do know.

I feel bad though as it costs the state more to track him down and garnish him than we ever see back!



Wicket's Mom said:


> When our son needed braces, thank goodness our dental insurance paid for it, he had to go through it twice. That was a very unhappy time for him since he had two years added to his treatment.



Dental, and vision insurance make me SO mad.  We have dental and it does cover $2500 of the braces.  The 4K is what is left after insurance so it's not even a 60/40 split.  It's better than nothing but ugh.  Vision is slightly better at about 45% covered but still. 



Wicket's Mom said:


> I'm glad your bank woes were straightened out, I hate the outrageous fees they want for a bounced check.



Yeah, it wasn't pretty.  Very glad it all got straightened out as well!



Poolrat said:


> WOW what a crappy way  to go into a Birthday weekend.
> 
> HAPPY  belated    I did make it on time to FB   which rarely happens.



Yeah, it was crappy 



Poolrat said:


> All that stress and angst to straighten it all out.   UGH.   I am a bit obsessive on checking to make sure my government issued check clears.
> 
> So sorry you had the insult of the $1.23 c/s check float in.   That just stinks.



That was exactly it.  $1.23.  I mean really????  The poor support system is losing money collecting on this guy for sure.



jeremysdisneymom said:


> A little late but......!  February birthdays are the best!!!
> 
> So sorry you have had to deal with all this terrbile life stuff lately.  How frustrating.  Hope it all gets resolved and no more to deal with.



All cleared up thank goodness!



jeremysdisneymom said:


> Your cruise sounds awesome!  We will be on the Magic in April for a four night to the Bahamas.



That sounds lovely!!!  We just watched the Destination America special on it's re-imagining, very excited.



jeremysdisneymom said:


> Love the barber shop pictures.  I need to schedule that for Jeremy.  We have never done that and he would enjoy it.



It is so much fun, and it is reasonable and they give a great cut!!!



jeremysdisneymom said:


> Captains Grill looks good.  Never ate there.



I would go back, both my breakfast and lunch were fabulous



jeremysdisneymom said:


> I bet your son had a great time at the parade.  So glad they won!



He had a blast!!!  So did Kendall.  She got better pictures though.



jeremysdisneymom said:


> Cynthia, I forgot to add in my last post regarding our dining experience at Disneyland.  We only did one sit down meal the entire trip which was the World of Color Package at Carthay Circle.  It was a delicious meal and so worth eating there.



I need to get this figured out, my 60 day date is approaching so need to make reservations



jeremysdisneymom said:


> We did not do a dining package.  I had read mixed reviews about them in Disneyland and just paid out of pocket.  As a DVC member you get a discount on dining (including counter service at Disneyland).  I believe it was 10%.  We even got it on our World of Color Package.  You can find the actual discount and the restaurants that participate on the DVC website.  They love DVC members at Disneyland.  We couldn't get over how much the cast members got excited and acted when they found out we were DVC.  It is a truly different experience than at WDW.



Honestly I hadn't even looked into the dining package.  If I do end up upgrading my PAP to the Premium, I'll get 20% at a number of places and then of course the DVC discount if not and I think that should help.  I didn't realize that it included CS though!  Need to remember that.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

First of all 
  

Hope your day was magical!

Second - What a PITA week you had leading up to it!  Glad it all worked out but sheesh!  Hassle much?  And your child support?  What a joke!  I hate when I see that happening!

Now we're back to contemplating a trip after Christmas for NYE, so I'm going to be reading carefully and taking notes.  Those DVC AP deals are looking good (with borrowing next years points to take a few trips!).  Have to crunch some numbers.

Glad you were able to sell some stuff.  I need to purge.  A lot!


----------



## CarolynK

A very belated Happy Birthday 

Ebay is great for de-cluttering, we sell stuff here and there but never anything as big as a bed! 

The opening ceremony was amazing...DH was born in Ukraine so for us watching was kinda special.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## teekathepony

Oh man, January sounds like it's been incredibly hectic (and so far February too, for that matter!) glad you got your tv fixed, I love watching the Olympics. 
Happy belated birthday! And I hope things calm down for you too 

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## Wicket's Mom

I, too need to start selling stuff on eBay. I used to sell a lot, but it took up so much of my time I sort of quit. Now I need to get rid of things & the kids don't want any of our things.

Anyway, good luck with getting rid stuff.


----------



## franandaj

Well that all sucks!  I'm glad that the fees and payments got taken care of, and good for you for cleaning out stuff. We are constantly unloading stuff on eBay and Craigslist and it still never goes away!  

Looking forward to an update whenever you can get to it!

Oh yeah....Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## KatMark

My oh my...things have been hectic for you.

I won't comment on the Super Bowl stuff...still too depressed.

I'm sorry to hear about the fiasco with pay day. That sounds awfully stressful.

I hope the rest of February gets better for you.


----------



## eandesmom

Mndisneygirl said:


> First of all
> 
> 
> Hope your day was magical!
> 
> Second - What a PITA week you had leading up to it!  Glad it all worked out but sheesh!  Hassle much?  And your child support?  What a joke!  I hate when I see that happening!



Ah well, a buck 23 is well, a buck 23!  Buys a.... banana.  Or 2.  



Mndisneygirl said:


> Now we're back to contemplating a trip after Christmas for NYE, so I'm going to be reading carefully and taking notes.  Those DVC AP deals are looking good (with borrowing next years points to take a few trips!).  Have to crunch some numbers.



Yes, those are some attractive prices. I am likely upgrading my PAP to the Premium although I don't think I'll get an extra trip out of it, it will save $$!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Glad you were able to sell some stuff.  I need to purge.  A lot!



I need to purge more, still have a lot to list but it was progress.



CarolynK said:


> A very belated Happy Birthday
> 
> Ebay is great for de-cluttering, we sell stuff here and there but never anything as big as a bed!





I sold the bed set on Craig's list.  It was huge, twin bed, loft bed, dresser and desk.



CarolynK said:


> The opening ceremony was amazing...DH was born in Ukraine so for us watching was kinda special.



Oh how neat!  It was really beautiful we thought, just spectacular.




PrincessInOz said:


> Happy Belated Birthday!




Thanks!



teekathepony said:


> Oh man, January sounds like it's been incredibly hectic (and so far February too, for that matter!) glad you got your tv fixed, I love watching the Olympics.
> Happy belated birthday! And I hope things calm down for you too
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Calm is relative 



Wicket's Mom said:


> I, too need to start selling stuff on eBay. I used to sell a lot, but it took up so much of my time I sort of quit. Now I need to get rid of things & the kids don't want any of our things.
> 
> Anyway, good luck with getting rid stuff.



Slowly but surely although I swear, as we purge, we add so it's a net zero effect.



franandaj said:


> Well that all sucks!  I'm glad that the fees and payments got taken care of, and good for you for cleaning out stuff. We are constantly unloading stuff on eBay and Craigslist and it still never goes away!
> 
> Looking forward to an update whenever you can get to it!
> 
> Oh yeah....Happy Belated Birthday!



I think all the stuff breeds and multiplies when we aren't looking



KatMark said:


> My oh my...things have been hectic for you.
> 
> I won't comment on the Super Bowl stuff...still too depressed.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about the fiasco with pay day. That sounds awfully stressful.
> 
> I hope the rest of February gets better for you.



Aw, it's our first one, ever.  I know how you feel about Sherman but one bad moment does not a team or a guy make.  It's a pretty incredible thing to experience as a city, that's never ever had it.

Ok, well since 1979 with the Sonics....

The pay thing was awful and my poor counterparts in remote offices had it FAR worse.  Glad it's over.


----------



## Leshaface

Oh my gosh!  Just read your whole mess  I've had that happen once with payroll.  One of the most annoying things ever.  Now I do the same thing as you and everything is paid a day or two after payday to insure that it goes through.  Ugh, what a headache!

And glad you got everything settled with your tv.  What a nightmare!  

On that note - Happy Birthday and sorry it's so late!


----------



## Chilly

$1.23 is c/s how is that even legal!

Hope Jeff treated you like a princess on your birthday. Did you get any nice presents?

Hoping for an update soon. And a Pre TR for your next trip!


----------



## scottny

$1.23 is criminal. I know others that is happening to and it is sad that they get away with it. 
I hate when bad things happen all at once. 
Sounds like things are getting back to normal for you. 
Happy Belated Birthday though I think I wished it on FB. I cannot remember. LOL


----------



## eandesmom

Leshaface said:


> Oh my gosh!  Just read your whole mess  I've had that happen once with payroll.  One of the most annoying things ever.  Now I do the same thing as you and everything is paid a day or two after payday to insure that it goes through.  Ugh, what a headache!



It was a headache, very glad it's over!



Leshaface said:


> And glad you got everything settled with your tv.  What a nightmare!
> 
> On that note - Happy Birthday and sorry it's so late!



We are very happy the TV is working...although for some reason there is a HUGE lag as we wait for the menu to come up but other than that it's been good.



Chilly said:


> $1.23 is c/s how is that even legal!



  I suppose it depends on how you define legal.  He is required to pay a certain amount.  The state garnishes his wages.  However there is a maximum that they can take out of a check while leaving him enough to live on (I forget what but's percentage based).  As he generally works either as a waiter or bartender, most of his income is cash tips and it is very likely that he doesn't claim most of it.  So all they can garnish is what is left of his minimum wage after taxes, up to the %.  Bottom line is drug addicts and alcoholics don't tend to hold down steady jobs with real income and the state can't take what isn't there.  In the interim though, it racks up so should he ever actually get a real job, or end up collecting disability, the giant grand total is still there and stays there even when the kids become adults.



Chilly said:


> Hope Jeff treated you like a princess on your birthday. Did you get any nice presents?



Well, we did take out of my request on my bday and watched opening ceremonies which is what I wanted.  Then, the following night he made his special lasagna for dinner.  Tomorrow night we we actually go out just the 2 of us to celebrate my bday/valentines day as a combo.  

As for presents...um, I got a couple of Disney T shirts from the boys, and a headband for running from Evan's HS. The headband cracks me up, he's been mentioning it for a solid month, maybe more.  He REALLY wanted me to have it. The T's are cute, apparently our Disney store is closing and Jeff and the boys picked them out there and they are both quite cute.

That's it so far.  I guess Jeff is giving me my gift tomorrow night?  Or the lasagna was it or going out is it?  Or not cooking 2 days in a row (which is a great great gift, I loved that) I have no idea!

His mom supposedly has sent something but I've not seen it yet.  Which is kind of killing me as generally she gives the BEST presents 



Chilly said:


> Hoping for an update soon. And a Pre TR for your next trip!



Yes, update soon!!!  PTR update maybe here 



scottny said:


> $1.23 is criminal. I know others that is happening to and it is sad that they get away with it.
> I hate when bad things happen all at once.
> Sounds like things are getting back to normal for you.
> Happy Belated Birthday though I think I wished it on FB. I cannot remember. LOL



I think the worst part about the $1.23 (and hey this week it was $3.46...I may get $12 for all of Feb if I am lucky) is when I hear/see other divorced parents complain about c/s and their exes are not only paying everything they are supposed to in c/s but they are sharing the extra curricular expenses, college, etc.  These people have no idea what it is "truly" like to be a single parent with one income.  Granted, I don't either in many ways but we've always kept the kids individual expenses separate, Jeff and his ex take care of K&T and I handle the E's.  Jeff's ex complained last night about having to pay part of the medical deductible and I almost went through the roof.

We are all (except her) on the same plan.  Historically just by horrible luck, I've ended up having to pay most of the deductible.  We have an individual limit and then a family one so we each have to pay up to our individual limit until the family cap gets hit, whatever comes first.  Last year I think Jeff, Evan and I paid it all between the 3 of us, year before it was the E's and myself.  That year burned me as K had some huge expenses but her bills hit insurance after the E's emergency room visits did, even though her office visits were first.  This year for once, Taylor had something hit the deductible before it was paid off so she has to contribute that and is trying to make Jeff pay it.

I almost went ballistic.  Which not worth it of course, over $62 bucks but it was the principle of the thing!


----------



## saintstickets

Here I've been away from the DISboards for a few months only to return and find that uber-planner Cynthia has a new TR...and what a trip it is!  I can't imagine trying to herd all those people into a cohesive unit but if anyone can, I know you can!  Looking forward to more.


----------



## eandesmom

saintstickets said:


> Here I've been away from the DISboards for a few months only to return and find that uber-planner Cynthia has a new TR...and what a trip it is!  I can't imagine trying to herd all those people into a cohesive unit but if anyone can, I know you can!  Looking forward to more.



 Bill!!!!!

So happy you are here   just a little bit of cat herding on this one


----------



## MEK

I was just stopping by to see why there were no updates from you and I now know why.    Sorry life has been so darn hectic.  And that whole paycheck thing - OMG - so NOT fun!  Glad you were able to get everything straightened out.

I hope this week has been much, much better for you!


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> I was just stopping by to see why there were no updates from you and I now know why.    Sorry life has been so darn hectic.  And that whole paycheck thing - OMG - so NOT fun!  Glad you were able to get everything straightened out.  I hope this week has been much, much better for you!



Better but busy, weekend was crammed with the great furniture move and then had a business trip. A fair amount of planning activity too, Jeff has a big birthday in a couple of weeks and we've  been making some cruise plans, our ADR tweak and signing up for the race the day after I get back from our F&G trip,. Not to mention some picture issues lol. Update soon though and hopeful getting caught up everywhere else.


----------



## eandesmom

There has been a fair amount of trip stuff going on around here which has kept me from my TR update.

That and I was kind of waiting for the first PP CD to arrive, which it did, but not until Monday.

Jet Blue released fares through our cruise travel dates so I got on it looking at our options.

Turns out Jeff REALLY has no interest in a few nights prior to the cruise in San Juan.

Turns out flying out 2 nights before REALLY makes a huge difference in flight cost.

We've been exploring a myriad of options but kind of keep coming back to one that seems to make a lot of sense to us.

Fly into Orlando, spend a couple of days there and then fly to SJ for the cruise.  This would mean we would be flying in the DAY OF the cruise.

Which freaks me out.

A little.

Except...

Our cruise doesn't depart until 9:30pm!  DCL is giving 6:30 pm as the latest suggested flight arrival time to ensure you make the ship.  There are several flight options that land as early as 9am and have multiple flights after that that would still get in long before 6:30 on the chance something went wrong with the first flight.  

Of course, Food and Wine does not start until the 26th which means the only way we could enjoy that...would be to stop on the way back as well.  

here are the options on the table in order of price


Red Eye weds night with 1 stop, 2 nights in Orlando, Cruise, home.  
Red Eye weds night with 1 stop, 2 nights in Orlando, Cruise, 2 nights in Orlando after. 
Non Stop to Orlando on Thursday,  2 nights in Orlando, Cruise, home.  
Non Stop to Orlando on Thursday,  2 nights in Orlando, Cruise, 2 nights in Orlando after.  
Non Stop to Orlando on Friday,  1 night in Orlando, Cruise, home.  
Non Stop to Orlando on Friday,  1 nights in Orlando, Cruise,  1-2 nights in Orlando after.

Prices do no change if we do 1 night versus after the cruise but I'd vote for 2 simply because we'd get in early evening on Saturday and if we only stay one night, would have less than 24 hours to do F&W and that hardly seems worth it.  All of the options assume an evening direct flight from Orlando or an afternoon 1 stop one from San Juan.  Only 1 night in Orlando on the way down and it's basically a sleepover, 6pm to 4am so not a huge fan of that option (plus it costs more).  Only real advantage is one less vacation day away from work.

Thoughts???  Dizzy yet?

I'll spare you the resort options until we decide how many dates.  Oh and yes, in this instance if we go this route...we WILL be getting travel insurance.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Travel insurance and option 4 for me.  Maximum holiday length, time at WDW before AND after. Jeff can relax at the resort before the cruise.


----------



## eandesmom

PrincessInOz said:


> Travel insurance and option 4 for me.  Maximum holiday length, time at WDW before AND after. Jeff can relax at the resort before the cruise.



Well it's actually less holiday time since we lose a whole day in travel by doing the direct flight, and it doesn't facilitate the time change.  Sadly the direct red eye is only on Friday and Saturday and I am not brave enough to attempt that as tempting as it might be as there are just no back up options if the first leg falls through.

But direct is certainly a lot more comfortable than a red eye with a 2.5 hour layover!  Question is if the cost difference and loss of vacation day is worth the comfort.


----------



## PrincessInOz

eandesmom said:


> Well it's actually less holiday time since we lose a whole day in travel by doing the direct flight, and it doesn't facilitate the time change.  Sadly the direct red eye is only on Friday and Saturday and I am not brave enough to attempt that as tempting as it might be as there are just no back up options if the first leg falls through.
> 
> But direct is certainly a lot more comfortable than a red eye with a 2.5 hour layover!  Question is if the cost difference and loss of vacation day is worth the comfort.



I don't sleep on planes; so taking the red eye is something that I hate doing.  Sadly for me, whenever I head to the US, I end up being awake for a very long day (we leave in the daytime and arrive in your daytime).  I'm also pretty much running on adrenaline and caffeine to get through the day.  If you're like me and can do that, then catching the red eye might be worth considering; if it means that you have extra time at Disney.  

But it sounds like the cruise is the main reason for this trip.  Perhaps it might be better to be nice and relaxed when you get onboard to enjoy it; rather than maybe needing to still catch up on sleep.

Difficult call.


----------



## eandesmom

PrincessInOz said:


> I don't sleep on planes; so taking the red eye is something that I hate doing.  Sadly for me, whenever I head to the US, I end up being awake for a very long day (we leave in the daytime and arrive in your daytime).  I'm also pretty much running on adrenaline and caffeine to get through the day.  If you're like me and can do that, then catching the red eye might be worth considering; if it means that you have extra time at Disney.



Well it means a couple of things.  We actually generally prefer the red eye but this one isn't ideal as 2.5 hours in LAX pretty much bites.  But the price is right.  The lovely thing for us on the red eye is that if we can power through the day, and we do, we make the switch to east coast time right away.  It is much more difficult to do with a daytime flight, we will stay up WAY too late and get up late and that doesn't bode terribly well for an early am flight on Saturday.  If we do the red eye on Weds, we have 2 nights to get caught up and rested.  If we do the direct on Thursday, same thing but without the forced time change.  Direct on Friday, while saving one vacation day at work seems a horrible idea as we'll have an impossible time getting to sleep but then needing to be at DME at 4am...which will be 1am our time.  Might as well not go to bed and then we are a wreck for day 1 of the cruise, probably sleeping through dinner!




PrincessInOz said:


> But it sounds like the cruise is the main reason for this trip.  Perhaps it might be better to be nice and relaxed when you get onboard to enjoy it; rather than maybe needing to still catch up on sleep.
> 
> Difficult call.




The cruise is the main event, fitting WDW around it and maybe Food and Wine is a total bonus prize that I'm a bit in shock Jeff is going for.

Given how late we are boarding I don't want to be completely out of it while we are "homeless" that day.  It isn't clear yet what time we can even board, whether it is normal start time or not.  And given that it's a re-positioning transatlantic arrival I imagine that could delay boarding but who knows.


----------



## annmarieda

So my question is this... do you have your spreadsheet going?    I know I had to start mine up too.  My dh has no desire to play with scenarios... so I am glad to have both my spreadsheet and dis for support. 

I guess first, I would throw out the red eyes with stops.  It doesn't sound fun to have to wake in the middle of the night to get off the plane and on to another.  Doable, yes... fun, no.  But then you handle red eyes well.... I (or more importantly my family) don't.

Maybe 6 is good?  But if I am understanding correctly you just would not really get any time in Orlando before you then fly to SJ.  But flying in on Thursday at least give you friday to go to food and wine?  

What ever the pre cruise plan, I vote 2 days in orlando after.  It will give you just enough recovery from the cruise and allow you to enjoy food and wine.  one might not quite do it.


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> So my question is this... do you have your spreadsheet going?    I know I had to start mine up too.  My dh has no desire to play with scenarios... so I am glad to have both my spreadsheet and dis for support.



Oh my word yes, I wouldn't be able to figure it out without a spreadsheet!

I also had to play with a curve ball...as in what if we cancelled the cruise and did Cabo or Aruba instead 



annmarieda said:


> I guess first, I would throw out the red eyes with stops.  It doesn't sound fun to have to wake in the middle of the night to get off the plane and on to another.  Doable, yes... fun, no.  But then you handle red eyes well.... I (or more importantly my family) don't.



Well the red eye doesn't leave that late from Seattle, it's a 4:55 pm via LAX, land at MCO at 5:20 am flight (which means a 2.5 hr layover)  So we wouldn't be asleep when we got there but the layover would suck.



annmarieda said:


> Maybe 6 is good?  But if I am understanding correctly you just would not really get any time in Orlando before you then fly to SJ.  But flying in on Thursday at least give you friday to go to food and wine?



Unfortunately F&W will not have started yet before the cruise.  It will start the Friday while we are on the cruise.  It would have been perfect to go before but it's not an option.  #6 would get us into MCO around 4pm I think but we'd have to be back on DME at 4am, or earlier.  With not being able to make the time change I think it sounds brutal as we will have a hard time getting to sleep and then have to get up when our brains think it's 1am and then be homeless all day in SJ till we can get on the ship. Doesn't sound like a good day one on the cruise, we might sleep through dinner!



annmarieda said:


> What ever the pre cruise plan, I vote 2 days in orlando after.  It will give you just enough recovery from the cruise and allow you to enjoy food and wine.  one might not quite do it.



I really want 2 days after as well.  One, given the time we'd get into MCO on Sat, just seems to not cover it at all.  And if we stay where Jeff wants, we will need some transportation time in there.

The sucky thing of course is some of these deals are well, now.  Some we can wait on.  Airfare for this wasn't really planned quite this early but that seems to be how it goes sometimes.


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> Oh my word yes, I wouldn't be able to figure it out without a spreadsheet!


  I hear ya!!!



eandesmom said:


> I also had to play with a curve ball...as in what if we cancelled the cruise and did Cabo or Aruba instead



Sheesh... I too played around with what ifs today in the "what if we cancelled this..what would we do then " way.





eandesmom said:


> Well the red eye doesn't leave that late from Seattle, it's a 4:55 pm via LAX, land at MCO at 5:20 am flight (which means a 2.5 hr layover)  So we wouldn't be asleep when we got there but the layover would suck.



So that could be ok, yes?  While a layover sucks...  you would get in early to MCO and would have the entire night to sleep...well, I guess not exactly the entire night. It would be like arriving at 2:20... and unless you fell right to sleep at 6:30pm when you left LAX... that wouldn't amount to a lot of sleep.



eandesmom said:


> Unfortunately F&W will not have started yet before the cruise.  It will start the Friday while we are on the cruise.  It would have been perfect to go before but it's not an option.  #6 would get us into MCO around 4pm I think but we'd have to be back on DME at 4am, or earlier.  With not being able to make the time change I think it sounds brutal as we will have a hard time getting to sleep and then have to get up when our brains think it's 1am and then be homeless all day in SJ till we can get on the ship. Doesn't sound like a good day one on the cruise, we might sleep through dinner!



ugh... that sounds not fun.



eandesmom said:


> I really want 2 days after as well.  One, given the time we'd get into MCO on Sat, just seems to not cover it at all.  And if we stay where Jeff wants, we will need some transportation time in there.





The sucky thing of course is some of these deals are well, now.  Some we can wait on.  Airfare for this wasn't really planned quite this early but that seems to be how it goes sometimes.[/QUOTE]

Oh yes!  I hear ya on that too.  I am toying around with booking a car and airfare.  I wasn't thinking I would be doing that for a couple months at least (and with the car...if at all)


----------



## Pinkocto

Why doesn't Jeff want to do SJ pre cruise? That would be a bit easier on the sleep schedule. Beautiful beaches and lots of history to explore.


----------



## jedijill

Well, I have my spreadsheet going for the cruise too.   I'm thinking flying in on Wednesday before the cruise and exploring SJ.  I'm waiting on SW to release their schedule in 2 weeks to be able to know for sure.  Not sure about the way back either...I think it will depend on flights.  I don't really have points to play with for WDW...I just hate spending the time and money on WDW for a F&W Saturday night...way too crowded!

Jill in CO


----------



## MEK

Well,you know my vote is for 2 days in Orlando before AND after the cruise, but clearly you will have to work with the best flight options.  The more F&W the better!  

Happy Planning!  I'm sure you will get it all figured out!


----------



## rentayenta

I'm dizzy and with PIO and don't do the red eyes either. I don't sleep well on them either so they're not worth any $$ savings as I lose a day of vacation due to exhaustion. 

Okay....going back to catch up.


----------



## Poolrat

I vote for #2.  Not much more in price and maximizes the time.  

I think for you , who does the red eye pretty good and still gives you time instead of a sleepover works.  

 I know you will get it all straightened out even if you have to be homeless for the day in SJ.


----------



## KatMark

I am totally confused. But I say you pick whichever one would have you at Disney the same time Mark and I are (we are there the 19th and leave mid-afternoon on the 26th).


----------



## Chilly

So what time would the layover in LAX be?


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> Why doesn't Jeff want to do SJ pre cruise? That would be a bit easier on the sleep schedule. Beautiful beaches and lots of history to explore.



It would likely be about the same on the sleep schedule depending on what route we took to get there.  Flight I liked best actually was a red eye on Thursday that got us into SJ at 3am I think lol.  PR is having a lot of economic issues and Jeff is pretty up on what is going on.  While I personally don't think it would be an issue at all, the numbers are not good in terms of crime, murder, closed businesses and what is a rather large exodus of the upper and middle classes.  We are unclear on really how that has effected tourism and I think he's being a bit over the top on it but  honestly if it's his one issue/request, I can work with it.  

He has sent over some compelling info about what is going on, and for him, it's just not a place, regardless of beauty and history he wants to spend extra days.  We do want to see the fort but unless we were to book a beach hotel it could eat up some time and money to try and stay over there versus the port.  Staying near the port seemed easy enough but once I started looking into the beach locations it started to get complicated to get there, then to the port and I wasn't convinced it was worth the time and money for it.  I guess we kind of think we will have a week of gorgeous beaches and views so don't "need" the beach time in SJ.  I think we should have plenty of time to hit the fort if nothing else.

He'd rather hang out at WDW, which honestly surprises the heck out of me but I am not complaining!

I just saw this, apparently someone contacted DCL and was told the following

They said they are treating San Juan like a port day. So port opens at 11, check in starts at 1. Once you check in, you'll be able to leave the ship but doors close at 9:30, leaving port at 10:30.

So if we take the Jet Blue first flight, land at 9am, we've got tons of time.  Almost too much!  Then I wonder what the heck we do with our stuff until check in.  There is a later one we could take but I'll feel safer landing there early.  My guess is we will head to the Sheraton or another hotel, leave our bags with bell services, have breakfast there, see things for a few hours, check in on the ship and then head back out.  Something like that.  But I've not looked into it at all.



jedijill said:


> Well, I have my spreadsheet going for the cruise too.   I'm thinking flying in on Wednesday before the cruise and exploring SJ.  I'm waiting on SW to release their schedule in 2 weeks to be able to know for sure.  Not sure about the way back either...I think it will depend on flights.  I don't really have points to play with for WDW...I just hate spending the time and money on WDW for a F&W Saturday night...way too crowded!
> 
> Jill in CO



Is it in 2 weeks?  For some reason I thought SW fares came out in April for our dates.

We are uber point poor too but can swing 2 nights before and 2 nights after. Just.  No more than that!  It will dip into the Aulani trip a little but I think it will be ok.  Especially given that it is not a for sure thing.  If we do that it's really almost 3 days for F&W, yes it'd be Sat night but all of Sunday and a large chunk of Monday as our flight wouldn't leave until 6pm.  I can't believe he is up for it so I need to seize the moment!  No mention then it will really lessen my gap in WDW trips, only 1 year instead of 18 months and get bang for the buck out of my AP.



MEK said:


> Well,you know my vote is for 2 days in Orlando before AND after the cruise, but clearly you will have to work with the best flight options.  The more F&W the better!
> 
> Happy Planning!  I'm sure you will get it all figured out!



We went out last night to celebrate my birthday and Valentines and I think we have a plan!



rentayenta said:


> I'm dizzy and with PIO and don't do the red eyes either. I don't sleep well on them either so they're not worth any $$ savings as I lose a day of vacation due to exhaustion.
> 
> Okay....going back to catch up.



It's funny, we've actually paid more to be able to do the red eye.   I think we are of the mind set that we can power through one day no problem.  It's funny, it's always worked well for WDW as it's arrival day of vacation so you are amped up.  When we do it coming back from Hawaii we are a wreck...because we have to go to work, the vacation is over! 



Poolrat said:


> I vote for #2.  Not much more in price and maximizes the time.
> 
> I think for you , who does the red eye pretty good and still gives you time instead of a sleepover works.
> 
> I know you will get it all straightened out even if you have to be homeless for the day in SJ.



#2 is the front runner, I may be booking some things later today!  We chatted about it quite a bit last night and it's a relatively painless red eye even with the layover.  Layover is actually dinner time so pretty easy to kill time there.



KatMark said:


> I am totally confused. But I say you pick whichever one would have you at Disney the same time Mark and I are (we are there the 19th and leave mid-afternoon on the 26th).



We would be!  We would be arriving on the 18th, leaving on the 20th and then there 27-29.



Chilly said:


> So what time would the layover in LAX be?



7:30-9:45 pm I think.  So dinner time, not bad to kill time there.


----------



## jedijill

SW opens on March 3 for booking through 10/31.  

I really am up in the air until I see the available flights.  

I hadn't heard of any issues in PR.  I will have to go research it.  I really would like to see the bio-luminescent bay and the rainforest.  I don't really care about the beach.  

Jill in CO


----------



## Pinkocto

Well if it's one of his only requests I can see your point.  I hadnt heard anything about SJ so that's news to me.  I'm not that good with news though.  And if it adds more Disney time that's always a bonus!  Which resort are you thinking about?


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> SW opens on March 3 for booking through 10/31.
> 
> I really am up in the air until I see the available flights.
> 
> I hadn't heard of any issues in PR.  I will have to go research it.  I really would like to see the bio-luminescent bay and the rainforest.  I don't really care about the beach.
> 
> Jill in CO



I would like to see both of those as well.  I'll need to figure out exactly what we can pull off with the little time we will have.

I hadn't heard of any issues either but then again, I trust Jeff to keep up on all that stuff.  I don't think it's anything like a travel advisory just more overall living conditions and economy.

We thought about waiting till the SW fares came out but decided to buy one leg last night as I just don't think we will see a better fare for that leg.  Which means it is official we are getting to SJ from Orlando, via Jet Blue.  I just don't think the SW fare will be less and we'd both prefer to fly JB anyway.

Almost bought another one last night as well but decided to hold a little bit. but likely won't hold for long.



Pinkocto said:


> Well if it's one of his only requests I can see your point.  I hadn't heard anything about SJ so that's news to me.  I'm not that good with news though.  And if it adds more Disney time that's always a bonus!  Which resort are you thinking about?



And it will save us $. Not a ton as I will have to buy some one time use points but still, some.

We are thinking about AKV.  Probably on both ends.  That is his other request. Which of course is a bit out of the way for F&W but that's ok and will certainly be perfect for the days before.  What I don't know is how fast it will book up for those dates, or if I need to worry about it at all.  I know there could be free dining for those dates so it is a little tempting to wait and see and not purchase any of the 1x points until I know but...that will be quite a while before that comes out I think.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> There has been a fair amount of trip stuff going on around here which has kept me from my TR update.



I'm ok with that.  It makes for one TR in which I'm not hopelessly behind! 




eandesmom said:


> I'll spare you the resort options until we decide how many dates.  Oh and yes, in this instance if we go this route...we WILL be getting travel insurance.



Good call!  That was going to be my one suggestion.


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm ok with that.  It makes for one TR in which I'm not hopelessly behind!
> 
> Good call!  That was going to be my one suggestion.



I am hopelessly behind everywhere myself!

Yes, Trip Insurance is a must in this case.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

eandesmom said:


> Of course, Food and Wine does not start until the 26th which means the only way we could enjoy that...would be to stop on the way back as well.
> 
> here are the options on the table in order of price
> 
> 
> Red Eye weds night with 1 stop, 2 nights in Orlando, Cruise, home.
> Red Eye weds night with 1 stop, 2 nights in Orlando, Cruise, 2 nights in Orlando after.
> Non Stop to Orlando on Thursday,  2 nights in Orlando, Cruise, home.
> Non Stop to Orlando on Thursday,  2 nights in Orlando, Cruise, 2 nights in Orlando after.
> Non Stop to Orlando on Friday,  1 night in Orlando, Cruise, home.
> Non Stop to Orlando on Friday,  1 nights in Orlando, Cruise,  1-2 nights in Orlando after.
> 
> Prices do no change if we do 1 night versus after the cruise but I'd vote for 2 simply because we'd get in early evening on Saturday and if we only stay one night, would have less than 24 hours to do F&W and that hardly seems worth it.  All of the options assume an evening direct flight from Orlando or an afternoon 1 stop one from San Juan.  Only 1 night in Orlando on the way down and it's basically a sleepover, 6pm to 4am so not a huge fan of that option (plus it costs more).  Only real advantage is one less vacation day away from work.
> 
> Thoughts???  Dizzy yet?



Dizzy?  YES!!! 

Reading some of the comments back and forth, and having read enough of your TRs to know how you like to travel, I would go option 2, and if that doesn't work with airline times vs. $$$, then definitely option 4! 

With F&W within your grasp, no way you are flying straight home.  And you may as well have enough time to enjoy your stays at Disney!


----------



## Leshaface

TBH, i'm shocked you even have that many options!  I'd think 2 days before and after would be a no-brainer   But then again, this is Cynthia i'm talking to, and the more options the better


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Dizzy?  YES!!!
> 
> Reading some of the comments back and forth, and having read enough of your TRs to know how you like to travel, I would go option 2, and if that doesn't work with airline times vs. $$$, then definitely option 4!



In this case, at least right now, the red eye is cheaper.    We actually currently have our choice of 2 at the same price, one has the long layover in LAX, the other one leaves a lot later at night and has a slightly shorter layover in DFW.  We are still leaning towards the LAX one, while I don't love the idea of landing at 5:20 am, I do like the timing of the layover from a dinner perspective and I know I'll be able to check 2 bags for free on that one.  While I "should" get the same privilege on American as it's a partner airline, I don't trust it to work based on stories I've heard from others.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> With F&W within your grasp, no way you are flying straight home.  And you may as well have enough time to enjoy your stays at Disney!



Jeff really surprised me.  I figured he'd vote for 2 days on one end or the other but not necessarily both!



Leshaface said:


> TBH, i'm shocked you even have that many options!  I'd think 2 days before and after would be a no-brainer   But then again, this is Cynthia i'm talking to, and the more options the better



Well there are vacation days and kids to be watched to consider so that was a factor but if price is equal or better than yeah, kind of a no brainer huh!


----------



## eandesmom

Holy moly.  I always think I'll have time and then well, we all know how that goes!  My weekend was crazy.  I didn't expect it to be but it was.  A few exciting things happened.

I had a lovely valentines day with Jeff. I hope everyone else did too!

We made a decision on the cruise

AND

I booked a couple of flights!

We have decided to definitely stay in Orlando for a couple of days prior to the cruise and fly in to San Juan that morning.  We are also pretty positive we will do the same on the return!  I booked the leg from MCO to San Juan as the price was just too good to pass up.  I also added some ground transportation once we land there, very happy to know that DCL (for a price of course) will take us to the port and though we will arrive at the port before it even opens, because we are doing the transfer through DCL…the bags will check straight through to the ship!  So we can go eat, wander (and not have to schlepp our bags or find a place to stash them) come back, check in, board, get back off and go explore some more.

Winner winner chicken dinner! 

It is an EARLY flight.  I could have done one later and still landed before the port opens but I figured better safe than sorry and more wiggle room is good.  It will make for an ugly ugly MDE time though (like 3am).  Good thing about a 2 night stay is you don't really unpack.  We may take a cab or a towncar to get more sleep.  We will see.

I almost booked the red eye from Seattle to Orlando but decided to hold off  There are 2 red eyes at the same great price at the moment and since neither would let me apply the credits I had because it was a mixed airline booking, I decided it, and my wallet, could wait a couple of weeks.  If for some reason the am direct drops to the same price, we will do that instead but I don't expect it to.  Based on todays prices we think we can hold on our return flights until April, at which point we can use miles on one of the legs, I always like that!

My big debate now is when and what to book for our rooms in Orlando.  
This is what was available this morning that we can "afford" with what's left of our points.

9/18-9/20
•	Boardwalk Standard View (23 points)
•	Animal Kingdom Standard View (24 points)
•	Old Key West (23 points)
Only one night was available for Animal Kingdom Value View (21 points)

I can't see availability for 9/27-9/29 at anything except for Boardwalk, which is sold out for those nights.  For now, the 18-20th I booked Boardwalk.  Here was my thinking.

Ideally I'd probably want to do Animal Kingdom for the 1st 2 nights and Boardwalk for the last if we want to mix it up.  However I don't think we will be able to get those last nights at Boardwalk as thanks to food and wine they've been booked up for a long time.  My thought is wait till the 27th, see what is available at Animal Kingdom for the 27-29th.  If the value view is open, snag it as it is the best deal.  If it isn't then we have a couple of options.

•	Book standard view at Animal Kingdom for those dates and keep Boardwalk for the 1st 2 nights.
•	Book standard view at Animal Kingdom for the 1st 2 nights and book Old Key West for the last two, cancelling Boardwalk entirely.
•	Book Animal Kingdom standard view for the 1st 2 nights and book Old Key West for the last two but add a waitlist for the Boardwalk Standard View for those 2 nights.  Not likely, but not entirely impossible.
•	Waitlist the animal kingdom value view for the 1st 2 nights and hold off on booking the last 2 while we see if it comes through.  Chances aren't good though that it will and we probably don't want to wait more than 1-2 months tops as what we can afford to book is limited and the low point rooms go fast.  In this scenario I don’t want to make the 2nd booking on the off chance it goes through as given the time of year of the trip, any extra points not used if a waitlist came though would basically be lost.  So if we have a room at 23 points, the 21 pointer comes through, those 2 points are gone for all practical purposes as they'd have to be used by 11/31/13 and well, that wouldn't happen.  It just has to do with time of year and banking deadlines but I'd just as soon not lose a thing of course.  

I took the Boardwalk 2 nights as I knew those would go and I know we will be using at least that amount of points no matter what we book and sure enough, now there is only one of the nights available so we took the last one.

The other wildcard, which may really not be, is that it is likely they will almost certainly offer free dining during our dates.   I did take a look at it and while numbers aren't out yet it looks like the only way it would save us $$ is if we stayed at one of the moderate hotels for a couple of nights instead of using points.  To do it at a deluxe would cost us more.  I will say this, looking at at the cost of rooms with Free Dining or even an AP room discount makes me appreciate owning DVC that much more.  YIKES!

That would only make sense for the 1st 2 nights if we did do it since food and wine is at the end of our trip.  Major drawback of course is no balcony (which is pretty much sacrilege to us) although with the point options we have our views may not be fabulous as it is.  That could get released in early March, or it might not until May.  No way to know.  If we did want to consider that we would want to hold off on the 2nd reservation until we decided.  If we did decide to do it, at a moderate resort, it would free up some points though so we could probably get a higher view category at Boardwalk during food and wine if we booked it now.  However that negates the whole idea of AK and I really want to stay there and am even ok staying there on both ends of the trip if we want that.  

I'm going to have to buy some one time use points to fill the second reservation so I'd like to see if I can get a lower point stay with the bulk of what I have left to use before purchasing possibly more than I need.  Still, even with buying the points, it is less than the hotel in SJ would have been and we already have tickets and TIW so we are pretty darn excited about the whole thing!  Our fallback plan is AKV standard view for both stays and I figure I have anywhere from 1-3 months before that is really an issue of it not being available.  You never know though, but I would prefer not to be buying 3 more flights, one time points and Disneyland park tickets all in the same 2 months if I can avoid it lol.  UGH. Not sure I can though.  All I know for sure is one of the stays will be at AKV.


Whew!

Except….*breaking news!*

It was just announced that food and wine will start on the 19th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
But since I'd already typed all that out…I left it in.  

Winner Winner STEAK dinner.  In Argentina.  Or New Zealand, or Hawaii…

YAY!



See, the minute I over think, overplan, magic happens.

AND I just realized that it will also be MNSSHP during our trip.  Not sure if I can con Jeff into that but it's a possibility!

In other exciting news...

Ann and I also booked our return flight from Disneyland for the half marathon.  You have to love Yapta, I got an alert on a price drop so we jumped on it, and got the last 2 seats at a really great price.  I’m tracking the outbound now so we are ready to jump if and when any of those drop.  It is nice that we have a lot of options to choose from, does make me thing something is likely to drop a bit and they aren't horrible now.

WHEW!

Let's get back to the trip at hand, shall we?  When I left you we had ditched the kids (or they had ditched us, depends on your point of view I guess) grabbed a coffee and watched a parade.  We were then off to our first FP+ of the trip.  Well mine anyways, Jeff and my sister Melissa had made it onto BTMRR with the kids.

I was excited for this one; we were going on a Jingle Cruise!  This ride is a classic and while it might not be my dream first ride on a trip, it was a nice way to start it and thanks to FP+, not having to wait at all was awfully nice too.  I loved the Holiday touches on the boat and in the queue but honestly I do think they could have done more with it, a lot more.  We had a decent skipper and well, who doesn't love seeing the back side of water?  Even if you don't bother to take a picture of it.













What can I say, day one, photo mojo not terribly present!

After our cruise we touched base with the kids, the plan had been to meet over at Splash, which was their FP+ while we were on the cruise.  They'd already gone on it so we decided to push back our meet until our next group FP, which was Space.  With a bit of a window we decided to wander towards space and do whatever struck us along the way.  We decided to wander the long way around.

By way of the Haunted Mansion!  Which had a very short wait.  Or at least short enough that we figured we could fit it in













And short enough we barley played with anything in the queue (or took pictures).

Now I love this ride but I do have to say that I truly can't stand the queue after the stretching room before it gets into the single file.  Holy claustrophobia batman!  Jeff is not a huge fan of this ride and whined a bit.  Mostly afterwards when no one could hear him.  LOL!  I still like it, it makes me smile.  Finishing up I started to get some texts.  I had a special DISmeet planned at our FP+!  Actually it hadn't really been planned, more just like dumb luck in the planning (or great minds thinking alike) but still it had worked out.  Pat (poolrat) had  a FP+ for Space the same time we did.  We had actually been texting all day updating each other with where we were but hadn't actually seen each other yet.  We had met before, back during my 2012 food and wine trip.  She arrived before I did, and let me know the boys were there waiting for us!  Gotta love the DIS, there are eyes everywhere.  And while they didn't know Pat, she recognized them and it was nice to know ahead of time that they were in fact, following directions!  And apparently behaving.  As we headed out we split up, my folks had zero interest in Space, instead they headed off to Splash.

We checked in with the kids, they had enjoyed doing some Sorcerers, their FP on Splash and then, of all things, had decided to go on It’s a Small World.  I did NOT see that one coming.  In all fairness, the E's had never been on it and wanted to check it out.  Still, it cracked me up that of all the rides to pick, 4 teenage boys had selected that one!  I had sent them with the PP+ lanyard, Evan is clearly already practicing his posing!









We whizzed through the FP line and soon enough were flying through Space.  

Apparently Q&K thought it was loud









Melissa was bored and Evan a cheeseball





I am apparently going for "look ma no hands", Pat's got the camera angle down pat (and yes, this is PROOF that we met) and Jeff, well, who  knows!





Space, to me, ties with BTMRR as the best "first" ride to do in the world, or at least in MK and while I'd missed out on one mountain, I was feeling pretty darn good about what we’d been able to get done so far.  On that note, while I'd rebooked our BTMRR Fast Pass for after space, we figured we'd never make it and then it turns out it went down anyways!


By this time it was about 2:45 pm and we figured the kids needed a snack. Dinner was at 5;15 and 5:30 (2 reservations but hoping to sit together) but still, none of us had eaten since breakfast and that now seemed like a long time ago. Gaston's seemed like a likely place to go for a snack and something fun and different.  It was also a mid way spot to hook up with my parents.

Who had gotten soaked on Splash.





This may well be my FAVORITE picture of the trip!!!!!!!!!!!

Heading back to Fantasyland to meet?

BAD IDEA.

The skies opened up.

And then some!

I had some ponchos with us, Jeff and I each took one, me to protect the camera, Jeff to protect himself, Eric took one as well.  Arriving at Gaston's....
There wasn't a single thing anyone wanted.  We were wet.  We were cold.  We weren't hitting a wall yet but that wasn't far behind.  Instead, we decided to get the heck out of dodge.  At this point, heading to the room before dinner was a requirement, not an option. With no break in the rain to see we did, after texting mom and dad, what anyone would do.

We RAN!

To the main street train station to meet up with them.  

Just a little soggy out









Luckily my folks  got to the train station right about when we did.  So we ran some more!  To the bus stop.

And waited

And waited

And waited

As we did so, one thing became blatantly clear.
We were cold
We were wet
We needed to change
All our stuff was stored at the Boardwalk.  Or at least all our carryons were stored there with bell services.  Theoretically the rest of our bags were in our room waiting for us.
There was no way my folks would have time to get their stuff, get to the Swan, get checked in, change, and make it to dinner on time.
11 of us were going to have to dry off as quickly as possible, all at once if we wanted to make it to dinner on time.

And even that might be pushing it


----------



## KatMark

Darn; we are at the AKL on the 19th and 20th. But we will have to figure something out so we can hook up.

What a fun update.

I love the pic of you and all the family on Space Mountain. And bonus points for getting to ride with Pat!

Oooh...that looks like some of the rain we had in June and August. Smart move to go back to the resort to dry off and change before dinner.


----------



## jedijill

F&W starts on the 19th?~?!?!?!?!?  ARGH!  You just made my planning harder!!!!

Great update. 

Jill in CO


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> here are the options on the table in order of price


If that order is low to high, as I take it to be, I'm not even sure why you're asking for our input.  You know the answer is #2.    Yes I realize vacation days and kids are a consideration, but those are just minor details to sort out... 



eandesmom said:


> We have decided to definitely stay in Orlando for a couple of days prior to the cruise and fly in to San Juan that morning.  We are also pretty positive we will do the same on the return!


And my opinion is totally invalid and too late.  But it looks like I was right. 



eandesmom said:


> It is an EARLY flight.  I could have done one later and still landed before the port opens but I figured better safe than sorry and more wiggle room is good.






eandesmom said:


> I will say this, looking at at the cost of rooms with Free Dining or even an AP room discount makes me appreciate owning DVC that much more.  YIKES!


  Please talk to my wife about DVC...  



eandesmom said:


> It was just announced that food and wine will start on the 19th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> But since I'd already typed all that out…I left it in.
> 
> Winner Winner STEAK dinner.  In Argentina.  Or New Zealand, or Hawaii…
> 
> YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> See, the minute I over think, overplan, magic happens.


But overplanning is never a bad thing.  That is a nice little surprise to have fall into place for you. 



eandesmom said:


> AND I just realized that it will also be MNSSHP during our trip.  Not sure if I can con Jeff into that but it's a possibility!


Well... if I'm following the story correctly... you'll now be at Boardwalk during F&W, correct?  So why not take advantage of a day of F&W before the cruise and do an MNSSHP night instead of F&W when you're staying at a non-EPCOT resort?  Seems like a solid plan to me. 



eandesmom said:


> I loved the Holiday touches on the boat and in the queue but honestly I do think they could have done more with it, a lot more.


I was afraid that might be the case...



eandesmom said:


> Now I love this ride but I do have to say that I truly can't stand the queue after the stretching room before it gets into the single file.


Those herding corrals where they force you to fill in all available space prior to resuming an orderly single file line are near the top of my list of pet peeves at Disney World... 



eandesmom said:


> We checked in with the kids, they had enjoyed doing some Sorcerers, their FP on Splash and then, of all things, had decided to go on It’s a Small World.  I did NOT see that one coming.  In all fairness, the E's had never been on it and wanted to check it out.


    I don't know if I'm more surprised that they chose to ride it, or that the E's had never been on it! 



eandesmom said:


> Heading back to Fantasyland to meet?
> 
> BAD IDEA.
> 
> The skies opened up.
> 
> And then some!


So your parents aren't the only ones that got soaked? 



eandesmom said:


> Arriving at Gaston's....
> There wasn't a single thing anyone wanted.


Pork shanks???  Cinnamon Rolls???  Nobody wanted either of those????  



eandesmom said:


> We were wet.  We were cold.  We weren't hitting a wall yet but that wasn't far behind.  Instead, we decided to get the heck out of dodge.  At this point, heading to the room before dinner was a requirement, not an option.


When it is 4th and long, sometimes you've just got to punt. 



eandesmom said:


> 11 of us were going to have to dry off as quickly as possible, all at once if we wanted to make it to dinner on time.
> 
> And even that might be pushing it


----------



## Linda67

Fab ride photos - love them !
Sounds like your other trip plans are coming together nicely


----------



## Poolrat

Just checked Beach Club and SSR and both are showing 9/27-9/29 availability.  Probably doesn't do you any good but I thought I would let you know... 

SSR is 27 and BCV is 31 for a studio. 



I think I need to catch up since I arrived earlier than you but I have rain pictures..... Oh my.   The heavens did open up like a summer time storm.  

I am glad we "planned alike"  but sorry we didnt get to spend more time together.   Weather was just wonky that trip.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

on the F&W at the beginning - I say go enjoy some good stuff!

And score on the flight deal for DL.

On to the TR at hand - The E's have NEVER been on IASW??????   Well, it's about time!  

I'm surprised no one wanted anything at Gaston's!  

Run for cover!!!


----------



## rentayenta

I saw today on Twitter that F&W starts earlier this year. Lucky girls! 

Glad Disneyland planning is coming along nicely.  Gabby did get that many job so now my whole summer is jacked up, not surprised. 

Your plans are making my head spin and I love it.  You are going to have an amazing year of Disney. I like the idea of a few nights pre-cruise. 

Your Splash photos are great. Did you buy them? I may have to pull your redneck card. I'll take it to the committee and see what they say?


----------



## annmarieda

I am so excited for you in booking BWV!!!    It gives me a bit of hope that I may be able to book there for my fall trip. 

Too funny that the teens chose IASW!  

The photo pass pics are great... especially of your folks!

What a pain that it was so rainy!  I feel your pain though... it wasn't much better when we were there.  And it was a weird rain.  Normally on our trips, we might see a sudden cloud burst... but this time when it rained it was like non stop.


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> Darn; we are at the AKL on the 19th and 20th. But we will have to figure something out so we can hook up.



Ugh, based on your FB info we are going to be close to being 2 ships that pass in the night!  Hopefully we can figure something out.



KatMark said:


> What a fun update.
> 
> I love the pic of you and all the family on Space Mountain. And bonus points for getting to ride with Pat!



Pat and I met up several times actually...this is just the only official picture.  Which is pathetic!  It's so funny, the whole PP+ thing with the rides was kind of  like "why not" and now that we have them I am SO glad...though by the end of the trip they were yelling at me not to scan the card, that we had more than enough.  Which of course we did.  



KatMark said:


> Oooh...that looks like some of the rain we had in June and August. Smart move to go back to the resort to dry off and change before dinner.



Our original hope was that we'd have enough time to get back and change anyway, not to mention getting our luggage to the room and maybe mom and dad checked in.  We waited SO long for the bus even getting changed seemed in question but as soaked as we were, it wasn't an option not to!




jedijill said:


> F&W starts on the 19th?~?!?!?!?!?  ARGH!  You just made my planning harder!!!!
> 
> Great update.
> 
> Jill in CO




  Sorry.

But just so you know...it's only $123 right now from MCO to San Juan on the 20th.  On Jet Blue.  It will be interesting to see what SW comes out at, it looks like $176 was as low as they went for that leg but I will be checking on the 3rd!

Just sayin'



afwdwfan said:


> If that order is low to high, as I take it to be, I'm not even sure why you're asking for our input.  You know the answer is #2.    Yes I realize vacation days and kids are a consideration, but those are just minor details to sort out...



Yeah, they'll be in 8th and 10th grade, they can just fend for themselves, right?

It's kind of funny, Jeff was originally pushing for #4 and as we started talking about it he was like "what am I thinking!  Of course we want the red eye" 



afwdwfan said:


> And my opinion is totally invalid and too late.  But it looks like I was right.



And it IS nice to be able to say that last part isn't it?



afwdwfan said:


> Please talk to my wife about DVC...



Well it's all relative.  I mean really, I'm not kidding myself.  We aren't truly saving, we pay dues!  But it is pre-paid. And when I looked at the rack rates as I toyed with the idea of Free Dining for the 1st 2 nights, it about gave me a heart attack.  But I will say, were it not for DVC there is no way we could add a spontaneous 4 nights there on each end of the cruise, it just flat out wouldn't be in the budget.  Unless we stayed at POP.  Which wouldn't happen.  Jeff would probably rather go to San Juan for 2 nights.

Nothing against POP mind you....



afwdwfan said:


> But overplanning is never a bad thing.  That is a nice little surprise to have fall into place for you.



Very nice surprise!



afwdwfan said:


> Well... if I'm following the story correctly... you'll now be at Boardwalk during F&W, correct?  So why not take advantage of a day of F&W before the cruise and do an MNSSHP night instead of F&W when you're staying at a non-EPCOT resort?  Seems like a solid plan to me.



Yes, that occurred to me today too.  I don't know if Jeff would be up for MNSSHP or not.  If the projected dates hold then it is possible we could do it the 28th.



afwdwfan said:


> I was afraid that might be the case...



Yeah, it was almost a tease.  Cute though.



afwdwfan said:


> Those herding corrals where they force you to fill in all available space prior to resuming an orderly single file line are near the top of my list of pet peeves at Disney World...



It's horrible.  Thankfully there aren't that many of them but a few of them are truly awful and HM is near the top, if not at the top.



afwdwfan said:


> I don't know if I'm more surprised that they chose to ride it, or that the E's had never been on it!



In all fairness, it's never been open any time we've been to MK.  Which I  know seems improbable but it's true!  Bad refurb mojo I guess and then in 2012 we only went to AK.



afwdwfan said:


> So your parents aren't the only ones that got soaked?



Nope.  They just got soaked, before getting soaked.



afwdwfan said:


> Pork shanks???  Cinnamon Rolls???  Nobody wanted either of those????



Neither are very "snack" like, or quick to eat which was the goal.



afwdwfan said:


> When it is 4th and long, sometimes you've just got to punt.



Yep.  I'd have chosen different shorts to punt in though.



Linda67 said:


> Fab ride photos - love them !
> Sounds like your other trip plans are coming together nicely



Thanks!  It's really fun to have them all for once, we usually red neck it!



Poolrat said:


> Just checked Beach Club and SSR and both are showing 9/27-9/29 availability.  Probably doesn't do you any good but I thought I would let you know...
> 
> 
> SSR is 27 and BCV is 31 for a studio.



  Yah.  BWV is open for those dates too, for Pool/Garden view at any rate which is the same point value as BCV.  Problem is I've 48 total to play with for the 4 nights which definitely restricts my options.  I can see SSR but at 27 it's not of interest...not that it was of interest anyway.  We'd vastly prefer to stay at OKW if we can't be at AKV.  Though Jeff will be really mad if we aren't at AKV but I'm not worried about getting it as long as I don't wait "too" long.




Poolrat said:


> I think I need to catch up since I arrived earlier than you but I have rain pictures..... Oh my.   The heavens did open up like a summer time storm.



They sure did didn't they?  I wasn't expecting it, at least not at that torrential deluge level.  I swear that day soured me on carrying my good camera the bulk of the trip, just wasn't worth worrying about.  Of course in hindsight if I think about it, it seems that the days I did take it, were the especially soggy ones....



Poolrat said:


> I am glad we "planned alike"  but sorry we didnt get to spend more time together.   Weather was just wonky that trip.



VERY wacky weather, we had it all didn't we!  Of course at the time it was happening I was kind of smug knowing we had a washer and dryer in the villa.

I am glad we have this one "proof" picture.  I think we saw each other 4 times total, pretty pathetic it's the only picture.  Of course it's hard to truly hang out in a group our size but it was so much fun doing what we could together!!!  Border nightmares aside, I'm very glad we got the PP+ option, the ride pictures are a ton of fun and I'd not have splurged for them otherwise.


----------



## MEK

Wow, that's an early food & wine.  But I like it.  Not that it helps me, but I'm thinking more for 2015.  I wouldn't mind doing an early F&W and then heading back for Christmas.  That could definitely work!  

Glad you got one flight book.  that's a start.  

I'd definitely go with BWV.  It's a perfect location for F&W.  

Fun update.  I love all the FP ride pics.  They turned out great and some of the facial expressions are priceless.  

Boo to being wet.  I got really wet in October and I have to say that, after all the trips I've been on, that was the first I just wanted to get out of the park and get dry clothes on.


----------



## eandesmom

Mndisneygirl said:


> on the F&W at the beginning - I say go enjoy some good stuff!


 
We plan to!  At least early in the day and afternoon before it gets too crowded.  We don't want to be up late that night anyway.



Mndisneygirl said:


> And score on the flight deal for DL.


 
Yes, the price on that leg is about as low at is goes so we are happy and it's a good airport.



Mndisneygirl said:


> On to the TR at hand - The E's have NEVER been on IASW??????   Well, it's about time!
> 
> I'm surprised no one wanted anything at Gaston's!
> 
> Run for cover!!!



Believe it or not, it's been closed all 3 times the boys have been there!

Gastons has "food" more than snacks, nothing was quick or easy or light.



rentayenta said:


> I saw today on Twitter that F&W starts earlier this year. Lucky girls!



that was lucky!



rentayenta said:


> Glad Disneyland planning is coming along nicely.  Gabby did get that many job so now my whole summer is jacked up, not surprised.



 for you but  for Gabby.  She will be wonderful!!!



rentayenta said:


> Your plans are making my head spin and I love it.  You are going to have an amazing year of Disney. I like the idea of a few nights pre-cruise.



It is ridiculous isn't it!!!!!!!!!!!



rentayenta said:


> Your Splash photos are great. Did you buy them? I may have to pull your redneck card. I'll take it to the committee and see what they say?



I bought the Photopass Plus.  Which includes all ride photos.  No way would I buy them individually (though I've bought a couple over the years).

Expect red neck photos in DL...maybe in Universal/IoA for that matter (I don't recall lol!)



annmarieda said:


> I am so excited for you in booking BWV!!!    It gives me a bit of hope that I may be able to book there for my fall trip.



If you are going for garden/pool view right at 7m you have a good chance.  If you want me to check dates just let me know   Standard and Boardwalk go early, often at 11m



annmarieda said:


> Too funny that the teens chose IASW!



Isn't that a riot!  I loved it!!!!!!!!!  It's not like they didn't know what they were getting into.



annmarieda said:


> The photo pass pics are great... especially of your folks!



I almost cried laughing so hard when I saw that one.



annmarieda said:


> What a pain that it was so rainy!  I feel your pain though... it wasn't much better when we were there.  And it was a weird rain.  Normally on our trips, we might see a sudden cloud burst... but this time when it rained it was like non stop.



Torrential!!!!!!!!!  And this was not the worst or wettest day.  Not by a long shot.



MEK said:


> Wow, that's an early food & wine.  But I like it.  Not that it helps me, but I'm thinking more for 2015.  I wouldn't mind doing an early F&W and then heading back for Christmas.  That could definitely work!



Well.....that would make it hard to do the Wine and Dine Half...which is in November





MEK said:


> Glad you got one flight book.  that's a start.



Every leg helps!



MEK said:


> I'd definitely go with BWV.  It's a perfect location for F&W.



It's so funny as I was totally obsessing about wanting AKV for the 1st weekend and then BWV for the 2nd and neither looked good.  

And then the stars aligned.



MEK said:


> Fun update.  I love all the FP ride pics.  They turned out great and some of the facial expressions are priceless.



Oh my, some of them just crack me up and there is a lot more to come! I really enjoyed having the PP+, far more than I expected



MEK said:


> Boo to being wet.  I got really wet in October and I have to say that, after all the trips I've been on, that was the first I just wanted to get out of the park and get dry clothes on.



This day was not really all that bad as it was time to go anyway.  There is worse to come.  Biggest drag was that I was wearing white denim bermuda shorts.

Not good rain wear!


----------



## Poolrat

Extra long Food and Wine the one year I won't be going.  Boo.

I might survive.  Might- a trip to DL will get me over it.  

We are on a no travel from Like Labor day until Oct 18 when the NRPA conference leaves town, which being a Park and Recreation Conference, means we are all involved in the "hosting" duties.

The conference is the 14-18 of Oct but why we have a no travel the whole month and a half I have no idea.  Prep I guess.


----------



## CarolynK

I was going to say that you have to stay at BWV vs. AKL - because it was available and you booked it and you gotta take it when you see it sometimes - but I wasn't sure of the F&W dates...then I read on and voila! It's great when your planning seems to line up with the fates isn't it?!

I kinda wanted to ride the Jingle Cruise (thinking yaay, something different, right?), but we read about it and it didn't seem to be all that different - like you said, they could've done a whole lot more!

Cute that the boys rode IASW...as dorky as it is, it's a classic everyone has to do once!! Also a good place to sit for a bit when you're tired.

As far as your DCL plans, I think days after the cruise at WDW will definitely help the post-cruise blues!


----------



## emmysmommy

You are a planning machine!!!  I need a spreadsheet to keep up with your plans.    I love it when airfare drops and you just can't NOT book.  I did that for our May trip with some of my miles.  When I see the price break I don't even stop to ask my hubby if the times are fine with him.   I think I told you that we've been to San Juan and the cruise port before.  Loved it.  

I was glad to see F&W starting early this year since we'll be there starting Sept. 24th.   Exciting stuff. 

As for your TR update.... We did the Jingle Cruise for the first time last trip.  It was interesting to see the little bit of the holiday overlay.  I think if they had some Santa's for skippers that would have been great! 

Oh no!!  That's a soaking.  And now dinner is pending.... yikes!!


----------



## teekathepony

The Jingle Cruise is a great way to start off a Christmas time trip! 
Love all the Space Mountain photos! So fun.
YIKES! That's a lot of rain!
Hope your timing works out!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the update!  The ride pictures are so fun.  Shame that it rained that hard!  But I guess we have to expect that at Orlando.


Congrats on having one flight sorted.  I would book into an Epcot resort for F&W.  Fantastic that it starts earlier this year.


----------



## mickeystoontown

I've read several other reports that the Jingle Cruise wasn't all that they thought it should be.  Minimum Christmas decorations and missed opportunities for more.  Oh well, it was something "different". 

The Photopass pictures all turned out great!  I agree that the one of your parents on Splash is my favorite.

You can tell that it did some major raining from the pictures you took.  Nothing worse than walking around soaking wet and miserable.


----------



## eandesmom

Poolrat said:


> Extra long Food and Wine the one year I won't be going.  Boo.



Isn't that always the case?



Poolrat said:


> I might survive.  Might- a trip to DL will get me over it.
> 
> We are on a no travel from Like Labor day until Oct 18 when the NRPA conference leaves town, which being a Park and Recreation Conference, means we are all involved in the "hosting" duties.
> 
> The conference is the 14-18 of Oct but why we have a no travel the whole month and a half I have no idea.  Prep I guess.



When are you going to DL?

You know F&W does go into November....



CarolynK said:


> I was going to say that you have to stay at BWV vs. AKL - because it was available and you booked it and you gotta take it when you see it sometimes - but I wasn't sure of the F&W dates...then I read on and voila! It's great when your planning seems to line up with the fates isn't it?!



Yes, dumb luck!  But I'll take it!



CarolynK said:


> I kinda wanted to ride the Jingle Cruise (thinking yaay, something different, right?), but we read about it and it didn't seem to be all that different - like you said, they could've done a whole lot more!



They could have.  Skipper outfits, music, even decorations throughout the ride.  But it still was cute.



CarolynK said:


> Cute that the boys rode IASW...as dorky as it is, it's a classic everyone has to do once!! Also a good place to sit for a bit when you're tired.



It is!  I think for them, because they hadn't and had heard so  much about it (not necessarily good mind you) they felt they had to go on it, so they could complain about the song with authority.



CarolynK said:


> As far as your DCL plans, I think days after the cruise at WDW will definitely help the post-cruise blues!



There is that!  It will be a big gap after that trip before I'm back at WDW so the blues will likely hit hard.



emmysmommy said:


> You are a planning machine!!!  I need a spreadsheet to keep up with your plans.    I love it when airfare drops and you just can't NOT book.  I did that for our May trip with some of my miles.  When I see the price break I don't even stop to ask my hubby if the times are fine with him.   I think I told you that we've been to San Juan and the cruise port before.  Loved it.



I am sure we'd enjoy it but I'm not going to turn down WDW days either!  It's just funny.



emmysmommy said:


> I was glad to see F&W starting early this year since we'll be there starting Sept. 24th.   Exciting stuff.



I was expecting the 26th but this was a welcome bonus.



emmysmommy said:


> As for your TR update.... We did the Jingle Cruise for the first time last trip.  It was interesting to see the little bit of the holiday overlay.  I think if they had some Santa's for skippers that would have been great!
> 
> Oh no!!  That's a soaking.  And now dinner is pending.... yikes!!



We were soaked.  Luckily it really wasn't that cold but it was windy!

Santa skippers would be good, and music!



teekathepony said:


> The Jingle Cruise is a great way to start off a Christmas time trip!
> Love all the Space Mountain photos! So fun.
> YIKES! That's a lot of rain!
> Hope your timing works out!



It was a fun first ride.  The Space and Splash photos are a riot, I am very glad we have them.



PrincessInOz said:


> Love the update!  The ride pictures are so fun.  Shame that it rained that hard!  But I guess we have to expect that at Orlando.



We did expect rain on the trip, it just wasn't in the forecast for that day so outside of Melissa, no one had more than a poncho on them.  It was a bit more torrential than I'd expected though that is for sure.



PrincessInOz said:


> Congrats on having one flight sorted.  I would book into an Epcot resort for F&W.  Fantastic that it starts earlier this year.



I am very pleased we were able to snag it.



mickeystoontown said:


> I've read several other reports that the Jingle Cruise wasn't all that they thought it should be.  Minimum Christmas decorations and missed opportunities for more.  Oh well, it was something "different".



It was cute but yes, could have been so much more!



mickeystoontown said:


> The Photopass pictures all turned out great!  I agree that the one of your parents on Splash is my favorite.



Isn't that a riot?



mickeystoontown said:


> You can tell that it did some major raining from the pictures you took.  Nothing worse than walking around soaking wet and miserable.



Luckily we knew we were headed back so it minimized the miserableness by quite a bit.  And it wasn't cold at least, which helped a lot.  It was kind of funny.

Kind of.


----------



## glennbo123

eandesmom said:


> I had a lovely valentines day with Jeff. I hope everyone else did too!



I tried, but he said that he only had eyes for you.  



eandesmom said:


> She arrived before I did, and let me know the boys were there waiting for us!  Gotta love the DIS, there are eyes everywhere.  And while they didn't know Pat, she recognized them and it was nice to know ahead of time that they were in fact, following directions!  And apparently behaving.



So glad that you got to see Pat again, and this exchange is hilarious -- children will learn to fear the DIS!  Eyes everywhere!  



eandesmom said:


> I am apparently going for "look ma no hands", Pat's got the camera angle down pat (and yes, this is PROOF that we met) and Jeff, well, who  knows!



This round goes to Pat!  



eandesmom said:


> Who had gotten soaked on Splash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may well be my FAVORITE picture of the trip!!!!!!!!!!!



But this round, and the whole competition goes to the 'rents!  This is a fantastic picture!    Did they like the ride at all?  



eandesmom said:


> As we did so, one thing became blatantly clear.
> We were cold
> We were wet
> We needed to change
> All our stuff was stored at the Boardwalk.  Or at least all our carryons were stored there with bell services.  Theoretically the rest of our bags were in our room waiting for us.
> There was no way my folks would have time to get their stuff, get to the Swan, get checked in, change, and make it to dinner on time.
> 11 of us were going to have to dry off as quickly as possible, all at once if we wanted to make it to dinner on time.
> 
> And even that might be pushing it



Ahh, good times.  Seriously, this'll be a great memory.


----------



## Chilly

Don't you love it when a plan comes together 

Love the Space and Splash photos. Esp Evan's chilled out pose.

When it rains that hard its not fun even with a poncho on. But I'd still rather be at WDW in the rain than at home.


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

mickeystoontown said:


> I've read several other reports that the Jingle Cruise wasn't all that they thought it should be.  Minimum Christmas decorations and missed opportunities for more.  Oh well, it was something "different".



I think the Jingle cruise was exactly what they said it would be. On the Disney parks site they said the boats and the line would be decorated and there would be holiday themed jokes. People only complained it wasn't decorated enough because the poster had an elephant with a santa hat on it, which wasn't in the ride. Apparently Disneyland put some Santa hats on the gorillas in the camp scene at one point though. Who know if they do it next year they might do it differently.


----------



## franandaj

Your plans sound good!  More days for vacation are great, unless you start to miss your cats!  

Glad everyone enjoyed their ride and you got in a bonafide DIS meet.  Sorry you all got soaked.  That's one of the definite bummers about Florida.  It won't happen at Disneyland.  Hopefully they won't be charging you a "per tap" fee at the hotel, the way rain here is going.  

Maybe you can bring some down from Seattle with you!


----------



## eandesmom

glennbo123 said:


> I tried, but he said that he only had eyes for you.



Judy might have minded that



glennbo123 said:


> So glad that you got to see Pat again, and this exchange is hilarious -- children will learn to fear the DIS!  Eyes everywhere!



Live reporting, it was hysterical!  The boys LOVED Pat.  Definitely not the last we saw of her.



glennbo123 said:


> This round goes to Pat!



She's a pro!



glennbo123 said:


> But this round, and the whole competition goes to the 'rents!  This is a fantastic picture!    Did they like the ride at all?



Picture evidence notwithstanding, they loved it.  They knew what they were getting into and I believe went on it at least one more time on the trip.  But oh that picture kills me!



glennbo123 said:


> Ahh, good times.  Seriously, this'll be a great memory.



Definitely!



Chilly said:


> Don't you love it when a plan comes together



Yes, yes I do!



Chilly said:


> Love the Space and Splash photos. Esp Evan's chilled out pose.



He is a poser that's for sure



Chilly said:


> When it rains that hard its not fun even with a poncho on. But I'd still rather be at WDW in the rain than at home.



Exactly!



franandaj said:


> Your plans sound good!  More days for vacation are great, unless you start to miss your cats!
> 
> Glad everyone enjoyed their ride and you got in a bonafide DIS meet.  Sorry you all got soaked.  That's one of the definite bummers about Florida.  It won't happen at Disneyland.  Hopefully they won't be charging you a "per tap" fee at the hotel, the way rain here is going.
> 
> Maybe you can bring some down from Seattle with you!



NOOOOOOO  It totally rained on us the last time we were there.  Look, wet ground!





I want sun.  Pool time.  SUN!


----------



## franandaj

eandesmom said:


> NOOOOOOO  It totally rained on us the last time we were there.  Look, wet ground!
> 
> I want sun.  Pool time.  SUN!



I think the last time we had wet ground was while I was there at DL and it lasted maybe 2-3 hours, before that I think it was when Jenny was visiting.  I mean I know we technically live in a desert, but it would be nice if we could cross the 5 inch mark for rain, last year was 7 I think and 10 qualifies a region as a desert.


----------



## rentayenta

franandaj said:


> I think the last time we had wet ground was while I was there at DL and it lasted maybe 2-3 hours, before that I think it was when Jenny was visiting.  I mean I know we technically live in a desert, but it would be nice if we could cross the 5 inch mark for rain, last year was 7 I think and 10 qualifies a region as a desert.




 We brought the rain but it wasn't a bitter cold rain. Even CA has the best rain. 

Utah is in a huge drought too. The resorts are only at about 65% snowpack. My beloved Pineview might be low this year.


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> I think the last time we had wet ground was while I was there at DL and it lasted maybe 2-3 hours, before that I think it was when Jenny was visiting.  I mean I know we technically live in a desert, but it would be nice if we could cross the 5 inch mark for rain, last year was 7 I think and 10 qualifies a region as a desert.



Ok I don't want you to be in a dessert so how about I send the rain the week before, or the week AFTER we are there!



rentayenta said:


> We brought the rain but it wasn't a bitter cold rain. Even CA has the best rain.
> 
> Utah is in a huge drought too. The resorts are only at about 65% snowpack. My beloved Pineview might be low this year.



I agree, even though we got soggy on our DCA day in 2010, it wasn't cold.  We've been soggy enough this year, fall was really mild but the snow has kicked in recently.  I've no idea big picture though how it bodes for the summer, I think we may still be low.


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> If you are going for garden/pool view right at 7m you have a good chance.  If you want me to check dates just let me know   Standard and Boardwalk go early, often at 11m



I have been kinda watching.  I can see the dates approaching.  I can see I would most likely need to waitlist for standard.  Question though... if I go ahead and book garden/pool and then standard comes through won't that do funny things to my points?  I have two rooms currently booked.  One used the 2013 points... the next used the remaining 2013 and borrowed from 2014.  I wasn't too worried about this since IF I booked a standard at BWV it would be the same points as what I already booked with.  IF I switched and booked at either say BCV or a garden/pool view at BWV then it would cost more points... thus needing to borrow more points from 2014.  THEN if the waitlist came through those points would be put into holding, yes?  




eandesmom said:


> Torrential!!!!!!!!!  And this was not the worst or wettest day.  Not by a long shot.



  I know you had it far worse than we did.  You will have to forgive me as I complain on my TR...   I will try and keep in mind I could have had it worse.  I just hated how cold and wet it was!


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> I have been kinda watching.  I can see the dates approaching.  I can see I would most likely need to waitlist for standard.



Honestly, I think your chances at Standard, unless it's only for a couple of nights, are really slim.    I can check as far out as you need if you like, just FB me the dates.  You are fighting ToT, F&W and MNSSHP.  There just aren't very many of the standard studios in inventory to even work with (I have the number some where lol).  Chances are excellent for pool/garden on the 7m day but even with a waitlist on the standard, it's likely it won't go through unless it's only 1-2 nights.  Especially if you are trying to get 2 rooms.  I got lucky and I think I only got lucky as everyone assumed F&W was starting a week later than it ended up being.  And they didn't make the announcement until mid day, on the day I booked.  Pure dumb luck.  Ironic too as I do own there but am using Aulani points so I couldn't have booked early even if I wanted to.  Since we didn't even decide for sure until Monday what we were doing and 7m day was Tuesday, it really was unbelievable how well it played out.



annmarieda said:


> Question though... if I go ahead and book garden/pool and then standard comes through won't that do funny things to my points?  I have two rooms currently booked.  One used the 2013 points... the next used the remaining 2013 and borrowed from 2014.  I wasn't too worried about this since IF I booked a standard at BWV it would be the same points as what I already booked with.  IF I switched and booked at either say BCV or a garden/pool view at BWV then it would cost more points... thus needing to borrow more points from 2014.  THEN if the waitlist came through those points would be put into holding, yes?



Yes.  In your scenario no matter what you do, since it's after the banking deadline it doesn't much matter which "extra" points you end up with, they'd be in holding.  So basically there is zero benefit to waitlisting if it is less than what you booked already, simply given where it falls in your use year.  You could waitlist off of what you have booked and be risk free but if you want to be sure of either BVW or BCV then you'll have to borrow and then at that point, may as well leave it there.

I'm in a similar boat for our last 2 nights.  I'd like AKV Value.  It's not looking good.  I have to buy a few points to make it happen.  I can't do that for a waitlist so unless it's available when I make the ressie, I can't do it at all.  I could buy points to fill out the ressie on a Standard view and then waitlist the value.  But that's pretty silly since on the off chance it did come through, all that would happen is I'd lose 3 points to holding which I know I can't use and possibly end up with a worse view.




annmarieda said:


> I know you had it far worse than we did.  You will have to forgive me as I complain on my TR...   I will try and keep in mind I could have had it worse.  I just hated how cold and wet it was!



Well we had one REALLY cold day (ok, maybe two now that I think about it) and one REALLY wet day.  The rest were mixes I think.  It was all over the board.  Complain away though, wet and cold is wet and cold and not what anyone wants in Florida even when you know it can happen!

In general though we did pack for it so all things considered it really was manageable.  We changed some plans but for the most part just worked through it.  And really, is it any worse than the horrid humidity and rain in the summer?  Same thing, just opposite spectrum.  You are still at Disney!


----------



## Poolrat

eandesmom said:


> When are you going to DL?
> 
> You know F&W does go into November....



Going to be in Vegas for my annual conference the DL hopefully.  It might go the other way, DL then Vegas but I would rather have the conference first.  

Yup that leaves no time for F & W 






glennbo123 said:


> So glad that you got to see Pat again, and this exchange is hilarious -- children will learn to fear the DIS!  Eyes everywhere!



It was funny, we had planned to cross paths when we realized our FP+ were for the same time.  A couple of texts back and forth and I just happened to be closer to SM.  As I scanned the crowd, with my best LG eyes, I spotted the boys.  The came over to the side and sat on the wall and waited.  I figured as a parent Cynthia would like to know the boys made it and were doing as they were told. 

 I know I was always happier to find out my kids behaved better when out in public than they did at home.  






glennbo123 said:


> This round goes to Pat!



This was the left side - they one I was not used to going in since usually the right side feeds the FP.  





eandesmom said:


> Live reporting, it was hysterical!  The boys LOVED Pat.  Definitely not the last we saw of her.



Had nothing to do with the boys getting my extra duplicate Sorcerers cards. 

I figured like I replied to Glenn that as a parent it is always nice to know the boys heard you when you gave them instructions.


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> Honestly, I think your chances at Standard, unless it's only for a couple of nights, are really slim.    I can check as far out as you need if you like, just FB me the dates.  You are fighting ToT, F&W and MNSSHP.  There just aren't very many of the standard studios in inventory to even work with (I have the number some where lol).  Chances are excellent for pool/garden on the 7m day but even with a waitlist on the standard, it's likely it won't go through unless it's only 1-2 nights.  Especially if you are trying to get 2 rooms.  I got lucky and I think I only got lucky as everyone assumed F&W was starting a week later than it ended up being.  And they didn't make the announcement until mid day, on the day I booked.  Pure dumb luck.  Ironic too as I do own there but am using Aulani points so I couldn't have booked early even if I wanted to.  Since we didn't even decide for sure until Monday what we were doing and 7m day was Tuesday, it really was unbelievable how well it played out.



I think you are right...  I can hope... but seriously doubt it.  If you could look... my dates are 10/1 to 10/8.  I looked at OKW in studio near hospitality and already it is full for race weekend.  One not near hospitality is open... but it shows me that host resorts will lack availability that weekend.  I could look at just a one bedroom and but that defeats the "alone" style Steve was hoping for not to mention his family wants their own space.   



eandesmom said:


> Yes.  In your scenario no matter what you do, since it's after the banking deadline it doesn't much matter which "extra" points you end up with, they'd be in holding.  So basically there is zero benefit to waitlisting if it is less than what you booked already, simply given where it falls in your use year.  You could waitlist off of what you have booked and be risk free but if you want to be sure of either BVW or BCV then you'll have to borrow and then at that point, may as well leave it there.



I may end up just doing that... keeping the OKW rooms and waitlisting.  that way if the standard comes through great... if not, we don't end up losing points by switching to a "lower point" option.  Then again, maybe I just borrow more from 2014 to cover the needed extra points.  I need more points.....  I can see it already.



eandesmom said:


> I'm in a similar boat for our last 2 nights.  I'd like AKV Value.  It's not looking good.  I have to buy a few points to make it happen.  I can't do that for a waitlist so unless it's available when I make the ressie, I can't do it at all.  I could buy points to fill out the ressie on a Standard view and then waitlist the value.  But that's pretty silly since on the off chance it did come through, all that would happen is I'd lose 3 points to holding which I know I can't use and possibly end up with a worse view.



How many single use points can you purchase at a time?




eandesmom said:


> Well we had one REALLY cold day (ok, maybe two now that I think about it) and one REALLY wet day.  The rest were mixes I think.  It was all over the board.  Complain away though, wet and cold is wet and cold and not what anyone wants in Florida even when you know it can happen!
> 
> In general though we did pack for it so all things considered it really was manageable.  We changed some plans but for the most part just worked through it.  And really, is it any worse than the horrid humidity and rain in the summer?  Same thing, just opposite spectrum.  You are still at Disney!




You are right... as bad as the weather can sometimes get... still being in Disney beats anything else.


----------



## princess_momma

Caught up. Thanks for not posting skittle pictures!! I do appreciate it!!

I always think you should just opt for more time in Disney with the cruise! Hope it all works out! Can't wait until I finally take a cruise!

How you coordinate so many people at so many different places all to meet up at the same time is beyond me. I've got my tiny little family of 3 and I'm all, "I'm good. There's enough on my plate!"  Don't know how you do it, wonder woman! Can't believe how wet you guys got! It's gets to the point to where all you can do is laugh because no matter how you fight it, you're gonna get wet!


----------



## eandesmom

Poolrat said:


> Going to be in Vegas for my annual conference the DL hopefully.  It might go the other way, DL then Vegas but I would rather have the conference first.
> 
> Yup that leaves no time for F & W



I take it the annual conference is in the fall.  Yes, work first, then Disney, much better!




Poolrat said:


> It was funny, we had planned to cross paths when we realized our FP+ were for the same time.  A couple of texts back and forth and I just happened to be closer to SM.  As I scanned the crowd, with my best LG eyes, I spotted the boys.  The came over to the side and sat on the wall and waited.  I figured as a parent Cynthia would like to know the boys made it and were doing as they were told.
> 
> I know I was always happier to find out my kids behaved better when out in public than they did at home.



It was very nice to know they were there and doing what they'd been told, especially since I heard that from you before any of them texted me.



Poolrat said:


> Had nothing to do with the boys getting my extra duplicate Sorcerers cards.



Nope, nothing to do with that at all 



annmarieda said:


> I think you are right...  I can hope... but seriously doubt it.  If you could look... my dates are 10/1 to 10/8.  I looked at OKW in studio near hospitality and already it is full for race weekend.  One not near hospitality is open... but it shows me that host resorts will lack availability that weekend.  I could look at just a one bedroom and but that defeats the "alone" style Steve was hoping for not to mention his family wants their own space.



Own space is a very good thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ugh, it's not good news.
Right now, in the standard studio, only 2 of then nights are available, 10/2 and 10/3

In the pool/garden the 4th and 5th are sold out but the rest is available

For BW view only the 2nd and 5th are available.

I think Pool/Garden is your best chance and you will likely  need to waitlist.  It depends, if you are doing a sp[lit stay you'll have a good chance, waitlisitng the whole week will be more difficult and of course right over the race weekend itself, the hardest.



annmarieda said:


> I may end up just doing that... keeping the OKW rooms and waitlisting.  that way if the standard comes through great... if not, we don't end up losing points by switching to a "lower point" option.  Then again, maybe I just borrow more from 2014 to cover the needed extra points.  I need more points.....  I can see it already.



and then you'll use them.  I need more but oh, am not going to do it.  It about killed me to walk away from the BW points that I was waitlisted for, they FINALLY became available earlier this month (10 months on the waitlist).  We can live with what we have, it is enough, or it should be/needs to be!



annmarieda said:


> How many single use points can you purchase at a time?



24

Which at $15 a pop adds up....still a ton cheaper than rack rate depending on how you use them!



annmarieda said:


> You are right... as bad as the weather can sometimes get... still being in Disney beats anything else.



Exactly!



princess_momma said:


> Caught up. Thanks for not posting skittle pictures!! I do appreciate it!!



My pleasure!



princess_momma said:


> I always think you should just opt for more time in Disney with the cruise! Hope it all works out! Can't wait until I finally take a cruise!



They are fun!  And it will be lovely to do it as a couple only.



princess_momma said:


> How you coordinate so many people at so many different places all to meet up at the same time is beyond me. I've got my tiny little family of 3 and I'm all, "I'm good. There's enough on my plate!"  Don't know how you do it, wonder woman! Can't believe how wet you guys got! It's gets to the point to where all you can do is laugh because no matter how you fight it, you're gonna get wet!



Exactly, all we could do is laugh.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Whew!
> 
> Except.*breaking news!*
> 
> It was just announced that food and wine will start on the 19th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> But since I'd already typed all that outI left it in.
> 
> Winner Winner STEAK dinner.  In Argentina.  Or New Zealand, or Hawaii



Awesome!  That's a lot of permutations to run through, but it's great that things work out for the best!



eandesmom said:


> I loved the Holiday touches on the boat and in the queue but honestly I do think they could have done more with it, a lot more.



I hadn't seen many reports on the Jingle Cruise, so that leaves me to believe most people feel the same way.



eandesmom said:


> What can I say, day one, photo mojo not terribly present!



It'll pick up.  It always does.



eandesmom said:


> I had a special DISmeet planned at our FP+!  Actually it hadn't really been planned, more just like dumb luck in the planning (or great minds thinking alike) but still it had worked out.  Pat (poolrat) had  a FP+ for Space the same time we did.



Yay!!! 




eandesmom said:


> Space, to me, ties with BTMRR as the best "first" ride to do in the world, or at least in MK and while I'd missed out on one mountain, I was feeling pretty darn good about what wed been able to get done so far.



Agreed!



eandesmom said:


> This may well be my FAVORITE picture of the trip!!!!!!!!!!!





Sorry the rain dampened the day.  But you finally got some rides in!


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> Own space is a very good thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah, he kinda vetoed the one bedroom idea.  It would save some points, so I am not sure how that would work... the 2014 points were brought into the 2013 year so they would need to be banked, right?  So at least if we did that now we wouldn't have them go into holding.  (if we did that after our banking date they would go into holding, right?)  Still... even though there is the nice big bedroom that we would have to ourselves at OKW... there is the issue of his parents and where would we put them in addition to the girls if and when they show up. 



eandesmom said:


> Ugh, it's not good news.
> Right now, in the standard studio, only 2 of then nights are available, 10/2 and 10/3
> 
> In the pool/garden the 4th and 5th are sold out but the rest is available
> 
> For BW view only the 2nd and 5th are available.
> 
> I think Pool/Garden is your best chance and you will likely  need to waitlist.  It depends, if you are doing a sp[lit stay you'll have a good chance, waitlisitng the whole week will be more difficult and of course right over the race weekend itself, the hardest.



I kinda figured as much when I saw that the studio at OKW was sold out for race weekend.    I guess I will have to really consider my options.  Mostly likely is to just stay at OKW...  but I did so want to try a different resort.   I have read so many people say they own one place and never actually stay there.  I guess the fact that we want to use our dvc during race weekends will likely mean we always have to stay at our home resort...or possible do a split stay. ... now there is another option...but since we are only there 7 nights it would likely be just for 2 nights and I can't see Steve or Kira going for that.



eandesmom said:


> and then you'll use them.  I need more but oh, am not going to do it.  It about killed me to walk away from the BW points that I was waitlisted for, they FINALLY became available earlier this month (10 months on the waitlist).  We can live with what we have, it is enough, or it should be/needs to be!



I think we are not too far off of what we really need.  Could we use twice as many..definitely.  What we need though is maybe another 50 to 100 points per year.  I get emails that include small contract listings and I think maybe I should look into it.  However, while I get that keeping the same use year would make it less complicated... I am not sure that a small contract at a different resort would not make things more confusing to me.  I mean.. say you have 25 or 50 points somewhere.  It lets you see 11 months ahead for those resorts, but that really isn't enough to do much with since you can only book 11 months out with points from THAT contract, right?  So 25 points would get you a night or so.. but not a full stay.  I guess if we had enough 25 point contracts though we could at least be able to get race weekend covered where we want.  




eandesmom said:


> 24
> 
> Which at $15 a pop adds up....still a ton cheaper than rack rate depending on how you use them!



So paying for a transfer of more points is probably a better idea?  Especially if you get them at less than $15 pp?  And (don't you love all my dvc questions today)  if you transfer in points... are they still resort specific or since they are going into your account do they "become" points from your home resort?  I am thinking they keep their UY and resort.. right?  Just thinking ahead for next years races.  I would like to have some different options for the fall than it looks like I will have this time.  So maybe a transfer would help?


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Awesome!  That's a lot of permutations to run through, but it's great that things work out for the best!



I need to create a Montecarlo simulator for all my various options, predict my rate of success or failure

They really did work out!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I hadn't seen many reports on the Jingle Cruise, so that leaves me to believe most people feel the same way.



I had read that ahead of time so wasn't surprised, or even dissapointed really, just think if you are going to advertise it as they did, a bit more effort would have been nice.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It'll pick up.  It always does.



One would hope, huh!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sorry the rain dampened the day.  But you finally got some rides in!



I did!  Good ones too 



annmarieda said:


> Yeah, he kinda vetoed the one bedroom idea.  It would save some points, so I am not sure how that would work... the 2014 points were brought into the 2013 year so they would need to be banked, right?  So at least if we did that now we wouldn't have them go into holding.  (if we did that after our banking date they would go into holding, right?)  Still... even though there is the nice big bedroom that we would have to ourselves at OKW... there is the issue of his parents and where would we put them in addition to the girls if and when they show up.



You can't bank borrowed points, what you'd actually do is keep the borrowed ones as part of the reservation and release current UY points, and then bank those.

I don't see how you'd all fit unless Zoe slept on an air mattress.  The in laws would have to take the sleeper sofa unless you gave them the master, Kira would get the sleeper chair and Zoe...cushions on the floor?  I'm with Steve.  2 studios works much better unless you want to go for a 2B.



annmarieda said:


> I kinda figured as much when I saw that the studio at OKW was sold out for race weekend.    I guess I will have to really consider my options.  Mostly likely is to just stay at OKW...  but I did so want to try a different resort.   I have read so many people say they own one place and never actually stay there.  I guess the fact that we want to use our dvc during race weekends will likely mean we always have to stay at our home resort...or possible do a split stay. ... now there is another option...but since we are only there 7 nights it would likely be just for 2 nights and I can't see Steve or Kira going for that.



That is exactly it.  For race weekends, holidays, food and wine and the like, you need to assume you can stay at your home resort if you book 11m out.  Changing on those weekends or times of year is really difficult unless it's just for a few nights and you are open to a split stay.  We've had great luck with waitlists, even during Flower and Garden and Food and Wine but...they weren't race weekends.

The other issue you could have, which I just realized, is that if you waitlist both OKW studios, it is possible that only one of them comes through and half of your group is at one resort.  If you want a different resort, what about AKV standard view?  I know you've stayed there but has the rest yet?  I can't recall if that's part of the current TR or not lol.



annmarieda said:


> I think we are not too far off of what we really need.  Could we use twice as many..definitely.  What we need though is maybe another 50 to 100 points per year.  I get emails that include small contract listings and I think maybe I should look into it.  However, while I get that keeping the same use year would make it less complicated... I am not sure that a small contract at a different resort would not make things more confusing to me.  I mean.. say you have 25 or 50 points somewhere.  It lets you see 11 months ahead for those resorts, but that really isn't enough to do much with since you can only book 11 months out with points from THAT contract, right?  So 25 points would get you a night or so.. but not a full stay.  I guess if we had enough 25 point contracts though we could at least be able to get race weekend covered where we want.



Well your overall pool is greater but that only helps at 7m.  At 25-50, if you bank and borrow you can maybe get a full stay out of it depending on what you are going for.  We have 3 contracts at 3 resorts and it's worked very well for us but we also did buy where we wanted to stay and have used the 11m advantage.  On the flip side we've had good luck using them elsewhere at 7m.

We have 315 and while it's tight now, I really can't justify more from a dues perspective so we will need to make it work.  with the 24 one time, 339 is a number I should be able to live with.  If I didn't keep taking so many trips



Seriously though, other than maybe a race trip or 2 for me, we will be taking 2016 (our 2015 UY) off to let them recover.

And when I think of what we've been able to pull off with those points, it's really rather amazing.  Especially given that we started with just one at 105.



annmarieda said:


> So paying for a transfer of more points is probably a better idea?  Especially if you get them at less than $15 pp?  And (don't you love all my dvc questions today)  if you transfer in points... are they still resort specific or since they are going into your account do they "become" points from your home resort?  I am thinking they keep their UY and resort.. right?  Just thinking ahead for next years races.  I would like to have some different options for the fall than it looks like I will have this time.  So maybe a transfer would help?



Really depends on how many you think you need.  In theory a transfer can be less.  Problem I seem to see is most transfers offered are usually 50-100 or even larger points and the buyer (transferee) must take all.  Smaller transfers at lower price points tend to be ones in the last quarter of the UY.  Great for a last minute trip but not for one 7m out.   I was looking into it and have decided just to buy the 1x use points.


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> You can't bank borrowed points, what you'd actually do is keep the borrowed ones as part of the reservation and release current UY points, and then bank those.



Ok.. I guess that makes more sense.  Bottom line is we wouldn't lose points...we would just end up banking which takes our 2014 available points back up a bit. 



eandesmom said:


> I don't see how you'd all fit unless Zoe slept on an air mattress.  The in laws would have to take the sleeper sofa unless you gave them the master, Kira would get the sleeper chair and Zoe...cushions on the floor?  I'm with Steve.  2 studios works much better unless you want to go for a 2B.



I was thinking in the event that the in laws completely bailed.  Then it would be like we had last month, only it would be Kira on the pull out sofa..Zoe again on the pull out chair (which was way nicer than the sofa btw) and Steve and I in the master.   However, given that they are such a wild card I really shouldn't consider it.  



eandesmom said:


> That is exactly it.  For race weekends, holidays, food and wine and the like, you need to assume you can stay at your home resort if you book 11m out.  Changing on those weekends or times of year is really difficult unless it's just for a few nights and you are open to a split stay.  We've had great luck with waitlists, even during Flower and Garden and Food and Wine but...they weren't race weekends.



This definitely makes me glad that we purchased where we did.  I can live with always staying there.   Staying always at SS... that might have been an issue for me.



eandesmom said:


> The other issue you could have, which I just realized, is that if you waitlist both OKW studios, it is possible that only one of them comes through and half of your group is at one resort.  If you want a different resort, what about AKV standard view?  I know you've stayed there but has the rest yet?  I can't recall if that's part of the current TR or not lol.



That has always been the understanding between Kira and I...that we could end up at different resorts.  We were not at the same one last month... in some ways it might be best if we were at different resorts... but then there is the inlaws.    I really don't want them too far out for race morning.  I did stay at Kidani in a sv room last fall for a night.  OMG!  SOOO cool.  AK is just a bit farther out there than I like...even with a car.  However, yes... that has been an idea for the girls.  Maybe rather than them move over to us for a night or two or three  Steve and I move to them and the in laws take the closer/host resort room.  



eandesmom said:


> Well your overall pool is greater but that only helps at 7m.  At 25-50, if you bank and borrow you can maybe get a full stay out of it depending on what you are going for.  We have 3 contracts at 3 resorts and it's worked very well for us but we also did buy where we wanted to stay and have used the 11m advantage.  On the flip side we've had good luck using them elsewhere at 7m.



I could see that helping overall but not completely fixing the situation.



eandesmom said:


> We have 315 and while it's tight now, I really can't justify more from a dues perspective so we will need to make it work.  with the 24 one time, 339 is a number I should be able to live with.  If I didn't keep taking so many trips



Oh yes.. dues.  I think that is the other issue... while double the points would be grand and all... the amount for dues is more than I would like.  We have 230 per year... another 50 to 100 would probably be better for us.  So right in line with where you are...  I think it may be tight from time to time... but better than what we have now.  ESPECIALLY since Steve keeps telling his siblings and cousins to come to disney with us and we can get a room for all of us.   I seriously think he is going to have to buy another contract or stop telling them that. 



eandesmom said:


> Seriously though, other than maybe a race trip or 2 for me, we will be taking 2016 (our 2015 UY) off to let them recover.



That seems like a doable idea.  I could see 2016 being a good year for me to do that as well.  Or I may end up not booking on points for next february 2015) since it is not going to be even a full weeks trip.  Then I should have enough for the fall trip in 2015 assuming I don't borrow more to cover the two rooms this fall.  Or I could just borrow from 2015 points for the fall 2015 trip.  Assuming ONE room it shouldn't be too bad.   But I could see always borrowing in the fall to cover that trip if we keep this up... and it doesn't leave much room for anything else.   I need more points.  No way around it. 



eandesmom said:


> And when I think of what we've been able to pull off with those points, it's really rather amazing.  Especially given that we started with just one at 105.



It really is.  I think I just get... I am not sure "greedy" is the right word... but I want more.  KWIM?  I am happy to book a room just for my in laws or kids..or who ever... but I also want to be able to enjoy some resort rooms that are not always the standard or value studio.  The fact we stayed in a one bedroom for a 6 nights is pretty cool considering how much rack rate is.  Add in the night at Kidani and if you compare rack rate to our contract cost.. you can definitely start to see where Disney gets their "it pays for itself in a few trips" deal.



eandesmom said:


> Really depends on how many you think you need.  In theory a transfer can be less.  Problem I seem to see is most transfers offered are usually 50-100 or even larger points and the buyer (transferee) must take all.  Smaller transfers at lower price points tend to be ones in the last quarter of the UY.  Great for a last minute trip but not for one 7m out.   I was looking into it and have decided just to buy the 1x use points.



Sounds like a great decision!   I am thinking transfers could get complicated and messy where the one time use is just a more direct option.  Can you purchase the one time points if you still have points you could borrow from or if you have current points?


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> Ok.. I guess that makes more sense.  Bottom line is we wouldn't lose points...we would just end up banking which takes our 2014 available points back up a bit.



Right, as long as you do it before 7/31



annmarieda said:


> I was thinking in the event that the in laws completely bailed.  Then it would be like we had last month, only it would be Kira on the pull out sofa..Zoe again on the pull out chair (which was way nicer than the sofa btw) and Steve and I in the master.   However, given that they are such a wild card I really shouldn't consider it.



Well, if they do bail and a 1B is avail, I'd just switch then.  I wouldn't want to risk the chance that they didn't bail...



annmarieda said:


> This definitely makes me glad that we purchased where we did.  I can live with always staying there.   Staying always at SS... that might have been an issue for me.



Not to mention OKW is a better point value. I really wanted to own at OKW but we wanted THV advantage.....  But it's also why we have only 1 contract that is there.



annmarieda said:


> That has always been the understanding between Kira and I...that we could end up at different resorts.  We were not at the same one last month... in some ways it might be best if we were at different resorts... but then there is the inlaws.    I really don't want them too far out for race morning.  I did stay at Kidani in a sv room last fall for a night.  OMG!  SOOO cool.  AK is just a bit farther out there than I like...even with a car.  However, yes... that has been an idea for the girls.  Maybe rather than them move over to us for a night or two or three  Steve and I move to them and the in laws take the closer/host resort room.



could be an option but yes, it is farther for sure.



annmarieda said:


> I could see that helping overall but not completely fixing the situation.
> 
> Oh yes.. dues.  I think that is the other issue... while double the points would be grand and all... the amount for dues is more than I would like.  We have 230 per year... another 50 to 100 would probably be better for us.  So right in line with where you are...  I think it may be tight from time to time... but better than what we have now.  ESPECIALLY since Steve keeps telling his siblings and cousins to come to disney with us and we can get a room for all of us.   I seriously think he is going to have to buy another contract or stop telling them that.



It's hard.  The NYE trips KILLED our points, we are borrowed out.  But in the big picture, I think it's the right number.  That said, oh I LOVED having a 2Br....will be hard to go back to a 1 when it's the 4 of us for the Aulani trip next year.



annmarieda said:


> That seems like a doable idea.  I could see 2016 being a good year for me to do that as well.  Or I may end up not booking on points for next february 2015) since it is not going to be even a full weeks trip.  Then I should have enough for the fall trip in 2015 assuming I don't borrow more to cover the two rooms this fall.  Or I could just borrow from 2015 points for the fall 2015 trip.  Assuming ONE room it shouldn't be too bad.   But I could see always borrowing in the fall to cover that trip if we keep this up... and it doesn't leave much room for anything else.   I need more points.  No way around it.



Yep.  I can see a 25 or 50 making sense for us but on the flip side want to try to live with what we have since we've added on twice in 2 years already 



annmarieda said:


> It really is.  I think I just get... I am not sure "greedy" is the right word... but I want more.  KWIM?  I am happy to book a room just for my in laws or kids..or who ever... but I also want to be able to enjoy some resort rooms that are not always the standard or value studio.  The fact we stayed in a one bedroom for a 6 nights is pretty cool considering how much rack rate is.  Add in the night at Kidani and if you compare rack rate to our contract cost.. you can definitely start to see where Disney gets their "it pays for itself in a few trips" deal.



I do know!  I want to stay in a 2B from now on if it's all of us...but how long will it be all of us?  really maybe not long enough to need more points and yeah...   oh my goodness the rack rate for what we have done wiht our points is just crazy, even with a PIN code or other discount.



annmarieda said:


> Sounds like a great decision!   I am thinking transfers could get complicated and messy where the one time use is just a more direct option.  Can you purchase the one time points if you still have points you could borrow from or if you have current points?



I think you can purchase for any reason, even if you still  have current UY points.  You can even purchase just the 1x points and not use any "real" points if that makes sense.  The trick is you can only do it once per use year and for one reservation.  So, for example, I bought a couple to fill out our Aulani trip last year as I needed to preserve every single BWV point for the NYE trip.  I had points I could borrow, but didn't want to.  If you end up cancelling they are treated like current UY points but not resort specific so I am not positive on how that works.  I don't know if they can be banked but they can be re-used.  Or at least that's what I've been told.


----------



## annmarieda

I really really appreciate you always being so good about answering my dvc questions. I am almost sure I ask the same ones or similar ones again and again.  Someday I am sure I will get it all down... but honestly, sometimes I still get confused.  Just today I was thinking about our 2014 points that will hit and really be for trips in 2015.  I was getting all confused... then I remembered to just think of those points as 2015 and it made a bit more sense.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Wow!  You really hit some rain, but I'm sure you could deal with it!   So fun you got to meet up and ride with Pat! Great ride pic 

Your plans are making my head spin again, but after hearing about SJ and the crime there, ITA with just spending extra time at WDW!  I had thought it would be great to sail out of there and explore, too.  Too bad that with it being a US territory, more couldn't be done to curtail the crime and preserve the tourist trade.


----------



## khertz

All of the ride photos are so great, especially that one of your parents on Splash!!  

Ugh, I hate getting caught in a downpour in the parks and getting uncomfortably wet!! I hope you were still able to make it to dinner on time, though.


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> I really really appreciate you always being so good about answering my dvc questions. I am almost sure I ask the same ones or similar ones again and again.  Someday I am sure I will get it all down... but honestly, sometimes I still get confused.  Just today I was thinking about our 2014 points that will hit and really be for trips in 2015.  I was getting all confused... then I remembered to just think of those points as 2015 and it made a bit more sense.



Yes, the whole UY thing is confusing isn't it.  It does make fall travel hard, or at least risky and I admit, I like having the DVC travel insurance to cover those trips for that reason.  Not that it covers that much but...it's something.  It is illogical to think that our 2014 UY really covers calendar 2015 and easy to get confused.  



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Wow!  You really hit some rain, but I'm sure you could deal with it!   So fun you got to meet up and ride with Pat! Great ride pic




It was soggy for sure!

We had a blast with Pat.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Your plans are making my head spin again, but after hearing about SJ and the crime there, ITA with just spending extra time at WDW!  I had thought it would be great to sail out of there and explore, too.  Too bad that with it being a US territory, more couldn't be done to curtail the crime and preserve the tourist trade.



I'm not really sure how much of it has impacted tourism but for the locals no, it's not a good situation.  Jeff keeps comparing it to Detroit.  Except poor PR can't file for bankruptcy.



khertz said:


> All of the ride photos are so great, especially that one of your parents on Splash!!



Isn't that a riot?



khertz said:


> Ugh, I hate getting caught in a downpour in the parks and getting uncomfortably wet!! I hope you were still able to make it to dinner on time, though.



At least it wasn't that cold and it was SO wet that it was funny.  All you could do at that point was laugh.


----------



## eandesmom

Trip update coming soon, hopefully later today as it is mostly done!  But in the interim, I thought Id post a Spring Break trip updatethats right Marching on Disneyland!  Last week was ADR week there so I booked a couple of things.  
As of today, here are our plans

*Saturday April 19th
*

Drop off Evan with the school group, they have earlier flights.  Jeff will drive the rest of us to the airport (Mom, Dad, Eric and I).
Land at Long Beach at 4pm, pick up rental car
Drive to GCV, check in.
Early dinner at Trader Sams (have to be done and out by 8pm when it turns adult only)
Pool???  DTD??? Whatever we feel like.  Possibly buy our  tickets if guest services is still open

*Easter Sunday April 20th
*This day is up in the air until we know Evans performance schedule.  They will either perform this day, or the next.  Given that, and the fact that its easter, we've given ourselves some options as if they are performing it will be a park day, if they aren't, it may not be.

_Option 1. _ 
Pack up, check out of studio and into 1 bedroom, leaving bags with Bell Services.  
Breakfast at 10 am at  Steakhouse 55.  
Park if performance day and performance is in the afternoon/evening.  Play by ear (Church maybe) if not a performance day.  
Grocery store at some point.  
Easter Dinner in Villa.

_Option 2. _ 

Pack up, check out of studio and into 1 bedroom, leaving bags with Bell Services.  
Park if performance day and performance is in morning or evening.  Play by ear (Church maybe) if not a performance day.  
New Orleans Jazz Brunch at 1pm at Ralph Brennans. 
Grocery store at some point.  
Easter Dinner in Villa.

Personally I am leaning towards wanting option 2 to work out.  They have a bloody mary bar!! and the brunch entrees sound so interesting

Check it out

Brunch Specialties 

Pork Debris & Biscuits 
Slow roasted pork, crimini mushrooms, caramelized onions, housemade biscuit, red eye gravy, pontalba potatoes 15 

Seafood Angel Hair Pasta Pancakes 
Blue crab, Gulf shrimp, crawfish tails, tomato coulis, pesto drizzle 15 

Crab Cakes & Eggs 
Pontalba potatoes & Creole hollandaise 17 

Bananas Foster French Toast 
Applewood smoked bacon, bananas Foster syrup, whipped cream 14 

Chicken & Waffles 
Wilted baby arugula, andouille sausage, mushrooms, maple-butter sauce 15 

Buttermilk Fried New York Steak & Eggs 
Scrambled eggs, Pontalba potatoes 16 

Cajun Omelet 
Andouille sausage, peppers, onions, tomatoes, pepperjack cheese, Pontabla potatoes 13 

*Monday April 21st.*

Like the previous day this will depend on when Evans band performs.  It may be a park day, it may not.  

Breakfast in villa, lunch and dinner tbd.  
Currently not planning to make dinner reservations, play by ear, figure we can likely walk in to Tortilla Joes or Naples unless we are in a park and something jumps out at us.

*Tuesday April 22nd.*
This will be a park day.  

Breakfast in villa, lunch somewhere in whatever park we are in, play by ear. We will get Evan probably somewhere between 1 and 3.  
Current plan is to drive to Mrs. Knotts for dinner 

I will most likely be adding  a day to Evans ticket on this day.

*Wednesday April 23rd*
Park Day. Breakfast in villa, 1pm lunch at Blue Bayou.  Dinner TBD.  Could be either Naples or Tortilla Joes or whatever in the parks strikes our fancy.

*Thursday April 24th*
Most likely a park day.  

Pack everything up
Breakfast at 9:10 at Storytellers.  
Check out and either stick bags in car or leave with Bell services.  
Parks, poor, dtd or whatever for remainder of day.  
No other official meals planned so will be winging it based on whatever we feel like.
6:30, head to Long Beach airport, 8:20 flight leaves and heads home.  
Jeff will pick us up and by midnight hopefully we are all hitting the hay in our own beds.
*
Questions for my Disneyland Peeps.*
Do I need more dining reservations that this or will we be ok?
What should we absolutely hit for CS if we can?
Anything especially cool that I've missed?
I did look at the World of Color package but am leaning against it due to cost for the group.


----------



## eandesmom

Finally, the bus arrived and luckily it was the reverse order of the morning route meaning  that Boardwalk was first.  We hightailed it up to our room, as fast as anyone can with the Loooooooooooooooooooooooonnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggggg Boardwalk hallways and....

PRESTO the MagicBands worked and our doors opened!
I had checked my request after receiving our room number and knew that we'd gotten  a room that had been on my list.  Not the top of the list, but not the bottom either.

What I had asked for (and yes, specifically by room number in order of preference because well, why not ask?) was a high floor, deep balcony, connected balcony, unobstructed view.  Funny thing about the Boardwalk view rooms is that many have less than ideal balcony and viewing situations, either being under an arch or in some cases, only one small one for a 2 bedroom.

I received 2 out of three requests.  I took one second to take a peek





I promise there will be more pictures another time.  I was in a rush!

Not so in a rush to notice the following.

We had 3 balconies

They were not connected

They were not deep

But they were also, not obstructed!

Oh and we were on a high floor.

2 out of three would do.

I then headed to the phone to call for our bags that had been left with bell services.  As I did so I noticed something.

There were *NO* bags in the room.

At all. 

We had landed at 6:14 am.

It was now after 4pm.

DME is supposed to deliver your bags within 3 hours.

We were a little bit past that. 

Bell services said theyd be right up with the bags left there and would check on the rest.

Great.

So no one could change or get dry until the bags arrived.

Great.

First, the bell services load arrived.  Those that had not checked bags got to go first for changing and drying off.  Which was not my parents.  They had one bag in each load but the bag they wanted, had been checked.

About 5 minutes later, the 2nd load arrived.

It had been delayed due to the rain.
Um.  Ok.  The rain hadnt hit until what, 3pm?  

Not.Buying.It.

With that, the adult sans Jeff and I, hit the master bedroom and bath to change and get dry.  I unpacked what I could, into the kitchen and tried to stay out of the way.  By about 4:30-4:45 my folks, Mel and the kids were ready.  Their plan was to take the boat so to limit the walking for mom and dad.  Jeff I would change once they were out and hoof it.  It was going to be tight.  I had one reservation for 5:05 and one 5:15.  Mel was given instructions to check in for both reservations and reiterate that we wanted to be seated together.  In short order,  or as short as it can be as you try to find dry stuff without making the room look like a bomb went off we were as cleaned up as the time allowed, tossed a load in the washer and headed out the door.  

Melissa had texted me that they were checked in.  If memory serves the boat had seemed to take forever to arrive and so theyd just walked as well.  Im not positive though.  She assured me we were all going to be seated together.  We arrived at Epcot, breezed through the IG and soon enough met them outside.  

10 minutes or so later we were seated.

Also outside.

There is a lovely patio area to the left of the R&C that has outdoor seating.  In the winter it is covered by an outdoor type tent with clear panels for windows.  Not the warmest option but.at least we were all together and with 9 and a split reservation, we didn't want to push it.  It did make for 

LOUSY pictures though.

Seated, we ordered drinks and perused the menu.  And realized we had a problem.  All day we'd been talking about Bangers and Mash.

They dont offer those at dinner.

Sigh.

Kids.  Not.  Happy.

At this point Kolby started to melt.  He had NEEDED a snack earlier and had refused.  He is a light eater and while it's a long story, he basically needs to eat about every 2 hours.  Which can cause some problems for everyone else.  Ultimately for him, its often just about getting calories in him.  Which is fine for him.  It can, at times, mean the other kids are getting calories at times of day or kinds of calories at others, that they don't need.  But that wasn't the story this day.  This was a full out refusal to eat melt down, which he is rather famous for.  The red eye of course, didn't help.  But its also not uncommon for this to happen in normal life.

After a LOT of bartering, begging, pleading etc all the orders were placed.  Melissas took a bit.  Between the Gluten Free and the Dairy (and Egg) free it can be a challenge at times.  All of the WDW restaurants were excellent about it, some with better options for her than others.    She found it simplest here to go with the kids grilled chicken.  All pf the kids, except Kolby, got the Fish and Chips.  The big boys went for curry, Dad had the veggie and Jeff the chicken.  Kolby....settled for a Scotch Egg.

Waiting for the food was the first truly painful experience of the day.  Kolbys eating meltdown aside, they all hit a wall.  Heads started to hit the table.

*Literally.  
*
Sadly, they are all a little old to be allowed to do that so we spent the 30 minutes while we waited for our food making them straighten up and lean back, color on the placemats, versus being face first on the table.

And the adults enjoyed adult beverages to get us through the pain.  A gin and tonic for Mom, Pinot Grigio for  Mel and Boddingtons for the rest of us.

As for me, well I had the CP Package!  Which meant I got an appetizer, entrée and dessert.  For my appetizer I chose 

_Trio of United Kingdom cheese - with accompaniments $9.99
_




For my entrée (and most of the gangs)

_Fish and Chips - Beer-battered and served with housemade tartar sauce $18.99 
_



And a Harp.  I wasn't loving the Boddingtons, it really tasted flat, which it kind of is anyway but neither Jeff or I cared for it though we've had it before.

Mom had





With a  glass of Chardonnay

I have no idea what this is!!!  

It might be
_Grilled New York Strip Tenderloin and Fried Fish - with Yorkshire Pudding, Mashed Potatoes, seasonal Vegetables, Cashel blue cheese butter and red wine sauce $30.99_

But the lighting is so rotten, who knows!

Thankfully once the food arrived, at 6pm,  it was like 4 new boys.  They'd ALL needed protein, in a big way.  The adults, well we had all needed our 2 adult beverages each.  LOL!  With a side of protein.

For dessert I had the Sticky Toffee Pudding (WOW WOW AND WOW!!!!) and I am pretty sure mom got the Jaffa tarts.  I didnt even try to take a picture, it was just too dark.

Then the bill came.  Now I had my TIW card but we couldn't use that on the CP dinners.  We had them put all the food and drinks, including moms and mines adult beverages on one bill and used the TIW on that and then had the CP on a separate bill.  I do love that you get 20% on all drinksbut really all that does is cover your tip.  Which in our case, with 9 people was definitely always worth it and in all cases at Disney on this trip, was deserving of the mandatory 18%.  We saved $36 thanks the card and then spent $32 on the tip for the non CP portion of the meals. Still, a net savings.

Dinner done and bill paid, we split up.  I am guessing it was about 6:45.
Mel and the boys back to the villa.  They were going to pick up a movie and hang out/chill/crash.

Dad and Jeff back to the villa to get Mom and Dads bags.  Jeff would take them over to the Swan and help them get checked in to the room.  Apparently they also watched a game but I am not sure what game, or where they watched it!

Mom and I were off to CP.  Except we had some time to kill.  Id read we needed to line up 30-45 minutes ahead of time even though we had the package.  That left us with still a solid  30-45 minuters to kill.

So we wandered

And I took some blurry pictures









We shopped a little, looking I think in France and America only (or at least that's all I recall) and a c couple of ornament kiosks.  None of which had the uber cool glass ones I just saw on Ellens TR!

Sadly, it didn't occur to me to try and find a story teller and sadly, we knew if we had a slushie or other special drink, wed not make it through the performance.

We hit the restroom

And got in line.

The line for CP ticket holders was

*ALL THE WAY TO MORROCO!
*
I guess when you are going to the last night of CP and the last showing, thats what happens.  Oops!

Now, my mom has a VERY good camera and she took lots of pictures.  Knowing her, it may be a year before I actually see them soyou get what you get.

The view from our seats





Blurry heralding trumpets













I was obsessed with the horns, SO cool!





The full choir





Amy Grant is the tiny thing in red up frontthe zoom on the iPhone didn't exactly cut it.

A little better





And that is all I've got.  For pictures that is.  What I can't put into imagery is how magical it was to be there, to hear the story, to listen to the music and those amazing horns, with my mom.  Worth every penny and Id do it again in a heartbeat (though would like it better before Christmas, it was slightly odd to be there after the actual day). Though we had tickets for special Illuminations seating there was no way we were going to make it.  Or at least Mom wouldn't.  Me, I'm part energizer bunny.  So I walked her home.  

On the way, we stopped at one of my favorite picture spots.  I have since added some borders to these but the PP saga still continues to this day and is a story for another time.

















And then I walked myself home













I decided to try and fufill a mission.

A certain coffee cup mission

As some of you know, I like to buy a cup on the first day of a trip to then enjoy from the first morning onwards.  A real cup, nice and big and feels right in the hand.  I wont buy it just for the sake of having one though, it has to be JUST right.

I headed out and around to the main BW store, Thimbles and Threads, by way of the tree





Zip

Zero 

Zilch

Of interest

I peeked at the small store inside, by the elevator bank

Zip

Zero 

Zilch

Of interest

Which is a bummer.  There is a goofy boardwalk villa design I LOVE that they have on a tee, and a tumbler, but not a mug.  Id buy that in a heartbeat.
Except it probably wouldn't be dishwasher safe with my luck. So I did what any sane person would do.

I went in, and went to bed.  The entire villa was asleep
And then got up to peek at Illuminations as they went off.  Yes, we could see them.
And hear them.
Which woke Jeff up.  We though they were over, that wed heard the finale.
Guess what?

There is a special holiday ending.  It kept going.  While we were too tired and comfy to get up, we listened to it boom away and gratefully drifted off once it was done.

Sorry for the short update but hey, we are through day 1!


----------



## Pinkocto

Great storytelling, I'm feeling all the stress of no bags, having to rush to clean up and get to dinner, and the meltdown. How do the other kids take the meltdowns? 

Besides the exhaustion dinner sounded lovely and delicious. Bonus that  sitting together wasn't an issue.

So glad you were able to get some quality mom time


----------



## Pinkocto

I forgot to comment about the DL plans. That trip is coming up quickly! 

It was just a snack, but the garlic, cheddar pretzel stick was absolutely scrumptious. It was at the new Fantasy Faire at a little stand called Maurice's Treats, or something like that. They toast it up right on the spot, yummy! 

And the cheese dog from Corn Dog Castle was delicious. Alison says the real corn dogs are fabulous too. 

You don't need the WoC package to get good spots, you can get the FPs in the morning. I messed up and didn't get one, but still had a great spot on the bridge.


----------



## CarolynK

The CP sounds lovely! It's a nice memory with your mom. There's something about a choir singing Christmas music that chokes me up.

Gotta love the TIW card.

Unbelievable that you had to call about your bags! 

The poor sleep-deprived kids, I feel badly for them! At least they perked up with some dinner!


----------



## Poolrat

So THAT's what happened after we parted.  


Yeah not buying the rain delay story.   But glad the bags finally came.  Great job on dividing and conquering and  on the high floor and unobstructed view.

Sorry you did not find your special trip mug.  I never picked one up either, didn't see one that caught my eye AT ALL.   In fact I think other than the NYE pin I don't think I bought much else.   


Oh yes the special holiday tag!!!!   I hope the booming was not a problem for super sonic hearing Jeff.


----------



## IheartDDuck

I don't see the need for the WOC package.  Just get a Fastpass for it.  We did that and had no problems.  You get a viewing area assigned.  We showed up about 30 minutes prior to the show and had a good spot.  

We really enjoy the French Market for CS and Flo's V8 Cafe.  

We're at the Boardwalk in May, and I keep thinking to myself "please don't be at the end of the labyrinth...."

Wow, really?  That long for you to get your luggage.  That's not cool.

Yours is like the third TR I've read today where the line for the CP was back in Timbuktu.


----------



## rentayenta

I like option 2. 

I much prefer Naples to Tortilla Joe's. I find their food very salty. What about the UVA bar for dinner? Lamb burgers and garlics fries. Ask Alison, I know of what I speak.  

Steakhouse 55. 

Please don't skip the Plaza Inn's fried chicken meal. It's the best CS in DL/DCA. By far. 

Whitewater Snacks for dinner? Or Hearthstone Lounge? Both have cheap, yummy fare. Storytellers can be reasonable too. Even Napa Rose if you stick to the appetizers and salads for a lighter meal. They make a killer Mai Tai. Amazing wine list. Kids welcome. Really it's nice but not that nice. It's still Disney after all. Steakhouse 55 for dinner would be good too. 

Did I say not the miss the Plaza Inn's fried chicken?


----------



## emmysmommy

Oh, like Jenny said, Plaza Inn!  Yum!  Cove Bar at DCA is also another favorite.  (You already noted Trader Sam's - another fun place!)   I'm a big fan of the pomme frites at Café Orleans.  Another place to try is cocktails at Carthay Circle downstairs in the lounge.  Just beautiful! 

We'll definitely need to try and meet up. 

Ok, onto your review. 

That was crazy about those bags not being delivered sooner to your room.  Strange. 

Very nice view from your balconies. 

I finally tried R&C for the first time in December so I know what you mean about that fabulous toffee pudding.  It was so much better than I expected.  I'd go again just for a Scotch egg and toffee pudding. 

When we went to the CP show our first night we were in line almost an hour before they let us in and the line was between Japan and Morocco.  Those are some crazy lines. I agree with you, it was such a wonderful experience.  I'd love to do it again.


----------



## dizneeat

Hi Cynthia!
We are back and all caught up here. Your travel plans seem to shape up nicely. Love them! 
And your update was fun too! Love that you had dinner at R&C and the photos are great.


----------



## Chilly

We got great seats at CP by being late, they let us sit right at the front in the part reserved for deaf guests.

Now WOC, we didn't do the package, we got FPs in the morning, and went pretty early to get a spot, but we had a rubbish view, not as bad for DH who is 6"3 but little 5"1 me could hardly see a thing.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Option 2.  That brunch menu looks delish!
I'm all for keeping eating plans flexible at DLR.  You've booked Blue Bayou, which is the main one.


They took over 10 hours to deliver your bags???  WOW!  That's a new low.
Love the room view from the balcony.  
Shame about the kids not being happy with dinner and Kolby melting down over the food.  Glad that they all perked up again after being fed.  
Glad you had great time at CP with your mom.  Those are special moments indeed.

Thanks for sharing.  Looking forward to more.


----------



## glennbo123

So nice that you could see the CP with your mom.


----------



## afwdwfan

I have no useful input on an Easter trip to Disneyland, but it looks like a lot of fun!  The plans look good.  How soon will you find out the performance schedule?  Is it something you'll know a few weeks out, or does Disneyland just kind of let the bands know when they get there.



eandesmom said:


> There were *NO* bags in the room.
> 
> At all.
> 
> We had landed at 6:14 am.
> 
> It was now after 4pm.
> 
> DME is supposed to deliver your bags within 3 hours.


  Wow.  The one drawback to letting them do all the work.



eandesmom said:


> It had been delayed due to the rain.
> Um.  Ok.  The rain hadnt hit until what, 3pm?


Do they always keep to the 3 hour delivery window if you arrive early in the morning?

I mean, it could be a case where they hold them and don't deliver them until check in time... 

And like I was told by a CM during my near meltdown at check in last trip, even though Check in time is 3, your room might not be ready until 5. 

Either way, I'm glad that it at least wasn't lost in limbo somewhere and they were able to get it to you so that you could get to your ADR.



eandesmom said:


> *Literally.
> *
> Sadly, they are all a little old to be allowed to do that so we spent the 30 minutes while we waited for our food making them straighten up and lean back, color on the placemats, versus being face first on the table.


Well, I don't know.  Were they being quiet?  Face down on the table isn't necessarily a bad thing! 



eandesmom said:


> And that is all I've got.  For pictures that is.  What I can't put into imagery is how magical it was to be there, to hear the story, to listen to the music and those amazing horns, with my mom.  Worth every penny and Id do it again in a heartbeat (though would like it better before Christmas, it was slightly odd to be there after the actual day).


I'm glad that you got to experience it, and enjoyed it!  We've never wanted to attempt it in the past with our kids, but I think this trip, if we can get DD past the point of only having an outside voice and her habit of pointing and yelling "yook"  everytime she sees something remotely interesting, we're going to go!



eandesmom said:


> Which is a bummer.  There is a goofy boardwalk villa design I LOVE that they have on a tee, and a tumbler, but not a mug.


Definitely a bummer.  I'm sorry you weren't able to find your traditional mug, but like you said, no point buying just any old mug just to buy a mug. 



eandesmom said:


> There is a special holiday ending.  It kept going.  While we were too tired and comfy to get up, we listened to it boom away and gratefully drifted off once it was done.


I absolutely love the holiday ending.  Now if I had flown in on a red eye and I was staying at the Boardwalk and trying to get some much needed sleep... well, I'm sure you could not only hear it but feel the shockwaves.

It would be great to have a room with a view of Illuminations, but I'm sure that on that night, it wasn't exactly what everyone wanted.


----------



## KatMark

Plans for April sound great. I'm following this closely as we are going to DL next year if all goes as planned.

I can't believe your luggage wasn't there. 

Dinner at Rose & Crown looks yummy...and Mark loves that pudding (we'll be back there in September for sure).

I'm glad you enjoyed CP! We did too. Our line was also all the way back past Morocco. They need to do something about this!

I'm glad you and your mom had some alone time and I love the pictures on the bridge.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> What I had asked for (and yes, specifically by room number in order of preference because well, why not ask?) was a high floor, deep balcony, connected balcony, unobstructed view.  Funny thing about the Boardwalk view rooms is that many have less than ideal balcony and viewing situations, either being under an arch or in some cases, only one small one for a 2 bedroom.
> 
> I received 2 out of three requests.



Not too shabby.



eandesmom said:


> There were *NO* bags in the room.
> 
> At all.
> 
> We had landed at 6:14 am.
> 
> It was now after 4pm.







eandesmom said:


> It had been “delayed” due to the rain.
> Um.  Ok.  The rain hadn’t hit until what, 3pm?
> 
> Not.Buying.It.



Um...yeah...and the sun was in our eyes.  During the rain.



eandesmom said:


> Seated, we ordered drinks and perused the menu.  And realized we had a problem.  All day we'd been talking about Bangers and Mash.
> 
> They don’t offer those at dinner.



D'oh!



eandesmom said:


> And the adults enjoyed adult beverages to get us through the pain.  A gin and tonic for Mom, Pinot Grigio for  Mel and Boddingtons for the rest of us.



  Seems like that was your only recourse at that point.



eandesmom said:


> And got in line.
> 
> The line for CP ticket holders was…
> 
> *ALL THE WAY TO MORROCO!
> *





At least the show was worth it!



eandesmom said:


> I decided to try and fufill a mission.
> 
> A certain coffee cup mission
> 
> 
> Zip
> 
> Zero
> 
> Zilch
> 
> Of interest



Boo!  C'mon Boardwalk, let's step it up here!



eandesmom said:


> We though they were over, that we’d heard the finale.
> Guess what?
> 
> There is a special holiday ending.  It kept going.  While we were too tired and comfy to get up, we listened to it boom away and gratefully drifted off once it was done.



Nothing wrong with a whole lot of extra pyrotechnics!!


----------



## MEK

Those are great pictures of you and your mom.  You were really ambitious to plan that for your first night.  

No wonder all the boys were almost face first on the table.  I'm sure I would have been too.  Dinner sounds lovely and I'm glad you were all seated together.  

Boo for bad Boddington's.  I have tasted it where it just seems a little flat, but for the most part I love it.  

Love the view from your room.  It's just awesome .  Nice and high and a perfect view.  

Sorry you couldn't find the perfect mug.  Sometimes you just can't rush these things.


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> Possibly buy our  tickets if guest services is still open



Just curious, did you decide on the AP?  





eandesmom said:


> New Orleans Jazz Brunch at 1pm at Ralph Brennans.



I am almost sure this was one of the restaurants I was able to get a discount coupon for... we didn't end up going but I had it in case we wanted it.




eandesmom said:


> Currently not planning to make dinner reservations, play by ear, figure we can likely walk in to Tortilla Joes or Naples unless we are in a park and something jumps out at us.



These are both Panita restaurants.  They have a very good loyalty program.  If any of you have a birthday in the month of April, it would be well worth taking the time (it doesn't cost) to sign up.  They send a very generous meal voucher.  We used dh's at Tortilla Joes.  YUM on their table side guacamole!!!  It is the best I have EVERY had in my life.





eandesmom said:


> Questions for my Disneyland Peeps.
> Do I need more dining reservations that this or will we be ok?
> What should we absolutely hit for CS if we can?
> Anything especially cool that I've missed?
> I did look at the World of Color package but am leaning against it due to cost for the group.




Ok, so I am not sure I would consider myself a Disneyland Peep since I have only been a very few times.  However we were there the summer before last.  I forgot how much better the cs can be there.  Difference I see between the coasts and dinning is this...

WDW has the majority of their visitors...visiting.  Sit down meals become more important and hence the ts meals there are quite good.

DLR has a lot of locals...if not immediate those who are just driving in for the weekend.  Since these people can go home for a sit down meal, cs becomes more important.

So Garden Grill in DCA was AMAZING!  I was unable to decide on a sauce so was able to get all of them on the side.  

Flo's drive in is fun and not half bad. (also in DCA)

In DL - get the fritters at Royal Street Veranda.  One of my all time favorite disney snacks... 

Also a favorite snack is the bacon wrapped asparagus at Bengal BBQ...

Although we did not eat there, I believe I have read that Jolly Holiday Bakery has some nice options.

Rancho del Zocalo has large portions and reminds me more of the kind of "mexican" food we get here. (is WDW more "authentic" )


----------



## annmarieda

What a day you had!!  I am not buying that rain held up your bags either.  Glad you finally got them, but it is a shame you had to call in order to get them.  One thing I like about DME is the fact the bags "magically" appear in your room.  Kinda takes away from that when you have to call for them.

Dinner sounds like it was good.  I imagine it was hard for the kids... that is a long day.  You are right though..just a bit to old to be allowed to sleep. 

CP is wonderful isn't it?!  What a nice thing to do just with you and your mom!

Great picture of you and your mom, btw!!  

Oh.. I forgot to chime in about the WOC package in DLR.   I am not sure if it is still offered, but we went the cheaper route and got the bagged lunches.  Was more affordable, we still got priority seating AND is was actually one of my favorite meals of the trip.  We got cool bags that the food came in too.


----------



## mickeystoontown

Poor kids (and poor adults), ya'll had to be tired by the time dinner rolled around.  Sounds like the protein (and alcoholic beverages) were just what was needed to perk up the crew. We haven't eaten at Rose & Crown in years but have an ADR there for our upcoming trip.  

One of these days, I'm going to make it to see the CP.  I can just imagine how moving it is.   I love the pictures of you and your Mom.  They are so good!


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> Great storytelling, I'm feeling all the stress of no bags, having to rush to clean up and get to dinner, and the meltdown. How do the other kids take the meltdowns?



Depends.  Sometimes they try to feed him, offer to share etc but most of the time they just ignore him.  Eric has some pretty famous meltdowns too, just for different reasons, they are all used to each other and largely immune, they just roll with it.



Pinkocto said:


> Besides the exhaustion dinner sounded lovely and delicious. Bonus that  sitting together wasn't an issue.



No one was exhausted, until we sat down!  The key is to keep moving.  It is funny though, it was a far earlier dinner than we usually book after a red eye and I do think that was a good thing.



Pinkocto said:


> So glad you were able to get some quality mom time



We did!



Pinkocto said:


> I forgot to comment about the DL plans. That trip is coming up quickly!
> 
> It was just a snack, but the garlic, cheddar pretzel stick was absolutely scrumptious. It was at the new Fantasy Faire at a little stand called Maurice's Treats, or something like that. They toast it up right on the spot, yummy!
> 
> And the cheese dog from Corn Dog Castle was delicious. Alison says the real corn dogs are fabulous too.
> 
> You don't need the WoC package to get good spots, you can get the FPs in the morning. I messed up and didn't get one, but still had a great spot on the bridge.



I didn't realize you could pull FP's that's cool!  That pretzel stick sounds yummy!



CarolynK said:


> The CP sounds lovely! It's a nice memory with your mom. There's something about a choir singing Christmas music that chokes me up.



Me too,  it was lovely



CarolynK said:


> Gotta love the TIW card.



Yes, we easily saved a couple hundred bucks this trip, close to $250.



CarolynK said:


> Unbelievable that you had to call about your bags!



that floored me!



CarolynK said:


> The poor sleep-deprived kids, I feel badly for them! At least they perked up with some dinner!



Oh they were fine until they sat down for an extended period of time and really it was just Kolby and Eric that almost did face plants.  One meltdown and one plant and they were feeding off each other which didn't help.  I didn't feel badly for them at all.  Maybe that's mean but they were fine and it was obvious they were fine at the rate they perked up.



Poolrat said:


> So THAT's what happened after we parted.



The exciting adventures of eandesmom and gang!





Poolrat said:


> Yeah not buying the rain delay story.   But glad the bags finally came.  Great job on dividing and conquering and  on the high floor and unobstructed view.



It all worked out well!  



Poolrat said:


> Sorry you did not find your special trip mug.  I never picked one up either, didn't see one that caught my eye AT ALL.   In fact I think other than the NYE pin I don't think I bought much else.


I didn't either.  At least not at Disney. The kids bought a ton but honestly I didn't look much for me as I knew I'd be back in May and could shop to my hearts content solo.



Poolrat said:


> Oh yes the special holiday tag!!!!   I hope the booming was not a problem for super sonic hearing Jeff.



Oh it was.  Mr. Cranky Pants was NOT happy.



IheartDDuck said:


> I don't see the need for the WOC package.  Just get a Fastpass for it.  We did that and had no problems.  You get a viewing area assigned.  We showed up about 30 minutes prior to the show and had a good spot.



Very good to  know!



IheartDDuck said:


> We really enjoy the French Market for CS and Flo's V8 Cafe.



Thanks!



IheartDDuck said:


> We're at the Boardwalk in May, and I keep thinking to myself "please don't be at the end of the labyrinth...."



Well, the thing about the labyrinth to me is that it's only really long...once.  Then you figure out "your" stairs and it's quick and easy up and down.  We almost never used the elevator and as a result it was absolutely fine.  From the elevator though...we were about as far as could be.  Not quite, but almost.



IheartDDuck said:


> Wow, really?  That long for you to get your luggage.  That's not cool.



No, not cool.  Especially since our room had been ready for hours.  I think I got the text around 1pm.  If it had just been ready right then at 4 or 4:30 I could see it but...



IheartDDuck said:


> Yours is like the third TR I've read today where the line for the CP was back in Timbuktu.



It was CRAZY!  I knew it could be but still was somehow shocked.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I like option 2.
> 
> I much prefer Naples to Tortilla Joe's. I find their food very salty. What about the UVA bar for dinner? Lamb burgers and garlics fries. Ask Alison, I know of what I speak.



I think I looked at UVA and wasn't overwhelmed...at least for the crowd I'm feeding on this trip but can look again.  We've never eaten at Naples but it seems like it would please everyone.  We did have lunch at TJ's back in 2010 and really loved it.  Maybe because we went in with low expectations, it was a very spur of the moment thing, but we really liked it.

I do hope option 2 works out.



rentayenta said:


> Steakhouse 55.



For breakfast it looks perfect.  For dinner, with this group, this trip, this budget, probably not.  Actually definitely not.  Maybe in August though!  



rentayenta said:


> Please don't skip the Plaza Inn's fried chicken meal. It's the best CS in DL/DCA. By far.



Hmmn.  That would negate going to Mrs. Knott's.  I love me some fried chicken but not twice in one week.

Though I suppose I could have a pot pie at Mrs. K's....really it's as much about the biscuits and marionberry pie...



rentayenta said:


> Whitewater Snacks for dinner? Or Hearthstone Lounge? Both have cheap, yummy fare. Storytellers can be reasonable too. Even Napa Rose if you stick to the appetizers and salads for a lighter meal. They make a killer Mai Tai. Amazing wine list. Kids welcome. Really it's nice but not that nice. It's still Disney after all. Steakhouse 55 for dinner would be good too.
> 
> Did I say not the miss the Plaza Inn's fried chicken?



Yeah, my kids don't do apps and salads or lighter meals.  It depends on what the options are but...if the menu has entrees as well it is a mental battle with the E's that it drains me to fight.  I am feeding vultures.  And it's not worth the argument, better to find them something bigger, cheaper than try to make a smaller menu work.  Unless that's all there is and there is enough that will satisfy them.  Which makes Napa Rose and Steakhouse 55 not viable options at all.  I did look at both of those and I can't see it working this trip, on this budget.  Or Carthay Circle.  Not this trip anyway.  I'd rather have the treat meals be the easter brunch (which is pretty reasonable in comparison), Storytellers breakfast and Blue Bayou lunch.  I think.  I've not looked at Whitewater Snacks or Hearthstone though to know the options.  




emmysmommy said:


> Oh, like Jenny said, Plaza Inn!  Yum!  Cove Bar at DCA is also another favorite.  (You already noted Trader Sam's - another fun place!)   I'm a big fan of the pomme frites at Café Orleans.  Another place to try is cocktails at Carthay Circle downstairs in the lounge.  Just beautiful!



I will remember that for Cocktails!  It's funny, I LOVE the look of the menu at Cafe Orleans and could totally see eating there for dinner, lots of options and price points.  But since we already have Blue Bayou and maybe Ralph Brennan's for lunch it just seems to similar.



emmysmommy said:


> We'll definitely need to try and meet up.







emmysmommy said:


> Ok, onto your review.
> 
> That was crazy about those bags not being delivered sooner to your room.  Strange.



Especially given the fact it had been "ready" since around 1pm or so.  One thing if it had jsut been made available right then at check in time but given it had been 2-3 hours...I wasn't buying it.



emmysmommy said:


> Very nice view from your balconies.



We enjoyed it very much!  I'd enjoy it more in warmer weather but still, it was lovely.



emmysmommy said:


> I finally tried R&C for the first time in December so I know what you mean about that fabulous toffee pudding.  It was so much better than I expected.  I'd go again just for a Scotch egg and toffee pudding.



I think that would make a fabulous meal, maybe a small salad with it.



emmysmommy said:


> When we went to the CP show our first night we were in line almost an hour before they let us in and the line was between Japan and Morocco.  Those are some crazy lines. I agree with you, it was such a wonderful experience.  I'd love to do it again.



Crazy long



dizneeat said:


> Hi Cynthia!
> We are back and all caught up here. Your travel plans seem to shape up nicely. Love them!
> And your update was fun too! Love that you had dinner at R&C and the photos are great.



Hi Karin!  Welcome back!!!!  We enjoyed R&C.  I think I'd have liked it more if we were inside just given the time of year (it poured while we were eating so that was a bit odd) but I did enjoy the food.  Not my favorite fish and chips but in general beer battered never is, I prefer the panko bread crumb style, I like a crunchy crust.  I would definitely go back, probably for lunch.



Chilly said:


> We got great seats at CP by being late, they let us sit right at the front in the part reserved for deaf guests.
> 
> Now WOC, we didn't do the package, we got FPs in the morning, and went pretty early to get a spot, but we had a rubbish view, not as bad for DH who is 6"3 but little 5"1 me could hardly see a thing.



We had pretty decent seats even though we were at the back of the package line...right next to the handicapped row.  Farther back but not obstructed at all.  Good to know on WOC.



PrincessInOz said:


> Option 2.  That brunch menu looks delish!
> I'm all for keeping eating plans flexible at DLR.  You've booked Blue Bayou, which is the main one.



Blue Bayou is a huge sentimental thing for my folks and I, it was never an option to not go there.  Dinner is ridiculously pricey though.

I really hope option 2 works out.  That for brunch and then our traditional Easter dinner (grilled salmon) in the villa...perfect!



PrincessInOz said:


> They took over 10 hours to deliver your bags???  WOW!  That's a new low.



Can you believe that?  I've never ever had to call for MDE bags.



PrincessInOz said:


> Love the room view from the balcony.



I do have better pictures coming.



PrincessInOz said:


> Shame about the kids not being happy with dinner and Kolby melting down over the food.  Glad that they all perked up again after being fed.



Well they weren't unhappy with dinner, they were just displeased there were no bangers and mash and had to adjust their thinking.  They all ate well and enjoyed it.  Kolby was just melting down over not eating, not about the R&C or what was available, it was just one of those things and it resolved itself as we knew it would eventually.  They were all fine, until they sat down for an extended period of time, it just caught up with them.  They rebounded pretty well.



PrincessInOz said:


> Glad you had great time at CP with your mom.  Those are special moments indeed.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.  Looking forward to more.



It was wonderful.  VERY glad we did it.


----------



## eandesmom

glennbo123 said:


> So nice that you could see the CP with your mom.



It was!



afwdwfan said:


> I have no useful input on an Easter trip to Disneyland, but it looks like a lot of fun!  The plans look good.  How soon will you find out the performance schedule?  Is it something you'll know a few weeks out, or does Disneyland just kind of let the bands know when they get there.



They said about 2-3 weeks out so...4-5 more weeks?  UGH.  Makes it a little hard to plan around for sure.



afwdwfan said:


> Wow.  The one drawback to letting them do all the work.



I've never had my bags NOT magically be there.  It was very sad.



afwdwfan said:


> Do they always keep to the 3 hour delivery window if you arrive early in the morning?
> 
> I mean, it could be a case where they hold them and don't deliver them until check in time...



Well yes but...we checked in at 7am and the room had been ready since about 1:30pm or so.  Rain didn't start until 3.



afwdwfan said:


> And like I was told by a CM during my near meltdown at check in last trip, even though Check in time is 3, your room might not be ready until 5.



True.  Except ours was.



afwdwfan said:


> Either way, I'm glad that it at least wasn't lost in limbo somewhere and they were able to get it to you so that you could get to your ADR.



Seriously there was some momentary stress but at least the bulk of the group had stuff to change into so that was good (since they'd carried on).



afwdwfan said:


> Well, I don't know.  Were they being quiet?  Face down on the table isn't necessarily a bad thing!



When you are 5'6" yeah, face down is not a good thing.  They were quiet



afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad that you got to experience it, and enjoyed it!  We've never wanted to attempt it in the past with our kids, but I think this trip, if we can get DD past the point of only having an outside voice and her habit of pointing and yelling "yook"  everytime she sees something remotely interesting, we're going to go!



My kids would have been meh about it.  They'd have hated to stand in line, enjoyed the story, the music and the trumpets but not enough to override the pain of the wait.



afwdwfan said:


> Definitely a bummer.  I'm sorry you weren't able to find your traditional mug, but like you said, no point buying just any old mug just to buy a mug.



Nope, it has to be JUST right.



afwdwfan said:


> I absolutely love the holiday ending.  Now if I had flown in on a red eye and I was staying at the Boardwalk and trying to get some much needed sleep... well, I'm sure you could not only hear it but feel the shockwaves.



I didn't even know there was a holiday ending until the next day when Pat mentioned it.  I still didn't connect the dots until later.  At the time we were confused.  And tired. But it was still kind of magical.  In a loud, annoying way.

Quite sure Jeff didn't think it was magical.



afwdwfan said:


> It would be great to have a room with a view of Illuminations, but I'm sure that on that night, it wasn't exactly what everyone wanted.



No one saw it but me that night, and even that was only a peek.  



KatMark said:


> Plans for April sound great. I'm following this closely as we are going to DL next year if all goes as planned.



 for west coast travel!



KatMark said:


> I can't believe your luggage wasn't there.



It didn't even occur to me that it wouldn't be, and took a minute to register that "hey, something's missing!"



KatMark said:


> Dinner at Rose & Crown looks yummy...and Mark loves that pudding (we'll be back there in September for sure).
> 
> I'm glad you enjoyed CP! We did too. Our line was also all the way back past Morocco. They need to do something about this!



That pudding is to die for.



KatMark said:


> I'm glad you and your mom had some alone time and I love the pictures on the bridge.



Thanks!  We were pretty darn happy, which I think shows in the pics 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Not too shabby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um...yeah...and the sun was in our eyes.  During the rain.



Yeah.  They store them what, offsite until the room is ready?




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Seems like that was your only recourse at that point.



Gotta do what you gotta do!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> At least the show was worth it!



It was!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Boo!  C'mon Boardwalk, let's step it up here!



Sadly, it wasn't limited to the Boardwalk.  I hadn't been to WDW in 14 months.  I swear, other than 2014 dated ones...there wasn't a single new, interesting mug.  In fact some of the older cooler resort ones (DVC) were replaced by uber boring ones.

Hoping Flower and Garden and Star Wars weekend delivers. or Cali.  Or both 

Cuz you know, I have a mug shortage.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nothing wrong with a whole lot of extra pyrotechnics!!



Unless you are supersonic hearing already asleep Jeff!



MEK said:


> Those are great pictures of you and your mom.  You were really ambitious to plan that for your first night.



We didn't have a choice.  It was the last night for CP.  It was definitely not my first choice but if we didn't do it then, it wouldn't have happened.



MEK said:


> No wonder all the boys were almost face first on the table.  I'm sure I would have been too.  Dinner sounds lovely and I'm glad you were all seated together.



Ah, they were fine, it was an early dinner.  But, we really should have MADE them all have a snack.



MEK said:


> Boo for bad Boddington's.  I have tasted it where it just seems a little flat, but for the most part I love it.



We've always enjoyed it before too.  Who knows.  Bad tap?



MEK said:


> Love the view from your room.  It's just awesome .  Nice and high and a perfect view.



It was a lovely view!  Better pictures coming



MEK said:


> Sorry you couldn't find the perfect mug.  Sometimes you just can't rush these things.



Nope.  It has to be JUST right.  I was bummed though.


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> Just curious, did you decide on the AP?



I did.  I figure at a minimum I save $25.  That is assuming they don't bridge the ticket so I am paying the difference between what I paid for my PAP and the Premium.  If they do bridge it to the current DVC PAP promo price, I'll save quite a bit more.

That's assuming I do 4 days in April and 3 in August.  The reality is I could end up doing 5 and 4 but who knows.  Plus I'll get the 20% discount so that's all "extra".  Or at least an extra 10% off as I think most places I'd have gotten 10% off anyway with DVC.  Or at least some.  So, it seems worth it, can't really see a reason not to do it.  I don't need the free parking since we are staying at GCV but it's nice to know I have it if I want.




annmarieda said:


> I am almost sure this was one of the restaurants I was able to get a discount coupon for... we didn't end up going but I had it in case we wanted it.



We had dinner there in 2010, it was our one splurge night.  It was pricey, but yummy.  We really liked it.




annmarieda said:


> These are both Panita restaurants.  They have a very good loyalty program.  If any of you have a birthday in the month of April, it would be well worth taking the time (it doesn't cost) to sign up.  They send a very generous meal voucher.  We used dh's at Tortilla Joes.  YUM on their table side guacamole!!!  It is the best I have EVERY had in my life.



rats, no one in April.  We went to Tortilla Joes in 2010 for a spur of the moment lunch and really liked it.  Plus, mexican is just easy.



annmarieda said:


> Ok, so I am not sure I would consider myself a Disneyland Peep since I have only been a very few times.  However we were there the summer before last.  I forgot how much better the cs can be there.  Difference I see between the coasts and dinning is this...
> 
> WDW has the majority of their visitors...visiting.  Sit down meals become more important and hence the ts meals there are quite good.
> 
> DLR has a lot of locals...if not immediate those who are just driving in for the weekend.  Since these people can go home for a sit down meal, cs becomes more important.



I had not thought about it that way.  As a general rule I find most CS to be meh so that's nice to hear!  Whatever we had in 2010 was quite good but I know that they were technically special menu items for the DCA food and wine festival.  Which is not much of a festival at all.  And given that they haven't offered it since we were there...who knows!    there is a lot of new stuff though that wasn't there back then and we were only at DCA.



annmarieda said:


> So Garden Grill in DCA was AMAZING!  I was unable to decide on a sauce so was able to get all of them on the side.
> 
> Flo's drive in is fun and not half bad. (also in DCA)
> 
> In DL - get the fritters at Royal Street Veranda.  One of my all time favorite disney snacks...
> 
> Also a favorite snack is the bacon wrapped asparagus at Bengal BBQ...
> 
> Although we did not eat there, I believe I have read that Jolly Holiday Bakery has some nice options.
> 
> Rancho del Zocalo has large portions and reminds me more of the kind of "mexican" food we get here. (is WDW more "authentic" )



Ooh Fritters!  I love fritters



annmarieda said:


> What a day you had!!  I am not buying that rain held up your bags either.  Glad you finally got them, but it is a shame you had to call in order to get them.  One thing I like about DME is the fact the bags "magically" appear in your room.  Kinda takes away from that when you have to call for them.



It never occurred to me that they wouldn't be there



annmarieda said:


> Dinner sounds like it was good.  I imagine it was hard for the kids... that is a long day.  You are right though..just a bit to old to be allowed to sleep.



Way too old, and it wasn't even 6pm.  In the past we've had dinner ressies at 7 or 8 on our red eye arrival day.  It's the stopping and sitting that kills them.    Still though, I swear by it and this trip was no exception.  We had a great first day.  If the worst that happened was 1 missed FP+. one meltdown over food, one face almost in a table for 20 minutes and missing luggage for about 15 min...well I think we did pretty darn well!  It was an ambitious day, more than I'd have liked but it's how the schedule worked with CP.



annmarieda said:


> CP is wonderful isn't it?!  What a nice thing to do just with you and your mom!
> 
> Great picture of you and your mom, btw!!



Thanks!  I really like that picture.  My hair had been soaked and all I had time for was a brush and a ponytail so I felt pretty grimy, glad it turned out as well as it did.



annmarieda said:


> Oh.. I forgot to chime in about the WOC package in DLR.   I am not sure if it is still offered, but we went the cheaper route and got the bagged lunches.  Was more affordable, we still got priority seating AND is was actually one of my favorite meals of the trip.  We got cool bags that the food came in too.



Yeah, they don't appear to offer that any more which is a bummer. It's the 3 sit down options at 32+ pp for lunch or 45+ ppp for dinner.  Which after the NYE trip, I just can't justify.  If it was the only trip this year it'd be different but...it's not.  Eric's lucky to be going at all (as am I) and we are definitely scaling the cost down as much as possible.  A few treats but...this one it s bit too rich for me.



mickeystoontown said:


> Poor kids (and poor adults), ya'll had to be tired by the time dinner rolled around.  Sounds like the protein (and alcoholic beverages) were just what was needed to perk up the crew. We haven't eaten at Rose & Crown in years but have an ADR there for our upcoming trip.



It's the slowing down that was hard on everyone.  As long as we kept moving, we were fine.  Food helped.  A lot!  It is always a long first day but always so so worth it for the time change.  We've tried it the other way and it was a disaster beyond measure.  I admit, I didn't feel bad for anyone except maybe my parents and heaven knows I didn't force them to take the red eye!



mickeystoontown said:


> One of these days, I'm going to make it to see the CP.  I can just imagine how moving it is.   I love the pictures of you and your Mom.  They are so good!



Oh it's so wonderful, you really should some day.  Thanks, I really like the pictures too.


----------



## saintstickets

eandesmom said:


> What I can't put into imagery is how magical it was to be there, to hear the story, to listen to the music and those amazing horns, with my mom.  Worth every penny and Id do it again in a heartbeat (though would like it better before Christmas, it was slightly odd to be there after the actual day).



CP is everything Walt would want for Disney and families.  To DW and I, it outshines all of the tours, restaurants and everything else we have done at WDW.  If you can't get in a Christmas spirit after watching, listening and taking it in, you need to get your pulse checked.  So glad you got to enjoy it with your Mom.  Anytime we are at WDW during the Christmas season, we will always make plans to see CP.  Great update to your TR...can't wait for more!


----------



## scottny

The plans look good. 
Good times so far at MK until that rain. 
DL plans look good. 
I always thought it was 3 hours from the text the room was ready or from 4pm. I could be way off on it. 
R&C is always a favorite of ours. 
Too bad you couldnt find a mug. 
All caught up again.


----------



## franandaj

Your DL trip sounds good so far. Brennan's sounds great, I might suggest Steakhouse 55 as I have heard really great things about it and the new chef.

The CS options for DL are far superior to WDW for the reasons mentioned above. Most of the locals don't like to plan reservations so as a result there are far more diverse selections. 

Plaza Inn does have more than the fried chicken. There is a Cobb Salad that is mixed right on the spot. They also have a Pot Roast of sorts, (watch my PTR for our meal there on the last day of our staycation) and some pasta dishes. But with Mrs. Knott's planned I could see why you would skip it.

The bacon wrapped asparagus at Bengal BBQ is great but they also have a veggie skewer as well as beef and chicken.

There are some good options at Pinnochio's Village Haus, a BLT flatbread, a bratwurst, we had those and they were really good.  There are other pizzas and stuff kids might like.

In DCA the Garden Grill is one of my favorites. I've had all the plates but the vegetarian and they're very tasty. Plus with Boardwalk pizza and pasta next door there are lots of options. 

The corn dog palace is good for cheese and traditional dogs and they are huge!

Sounds like you're set on the DTD locations, but for August you should really consider the Uva Bar. It's one of the best secrets at DTD. They are also a Patina Group restaurant, one of my favorite chain restaurants. They are now in NYC and Orlando as well as LA.

I'll be back to comment on the TR update.


----------



## franandaj

First off that really bites that your bags didn't arrive while you were gone.  But it's good everyone made do and worked it out and you didn't miss your ADR.  Boo on the kids hitting the wall, but glad everyone just rolled with it and made it through.  I'm sure the adult beverages helped.

What's a Boddington?

I'm so glad you and your mother were able to enjoy the CP and make the decision that everyone else would rather not so that you didn't have to deal with whiny kids, husbands, etc who wouldn't have enjoyed it.  

Too bad about the coffee mug.  Since you didn't find a Boardwalk specific one, does that mean you gave up your quest?  I have a tigger mug which reads "Wired for another day"  It's my favorite as it is big and shaped just right.  I've considered buying more of that same style, but I have soooooo many coffee mugs and don't entertain with coffee, we have plenty at the new house if we ever do, so I'll just wash my one or two favorites!  

That's great you were able to save so much money with the TIW.  I'm surprised you didn't save more with the size of your crowd.  

Great first day!  Looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## eandesmom

saintstickets said:


> CP is everything Walt would want for Disney and families.  To DW and I, it outshines all of the tours, restaurants and everything else we have done at WDW.  If you can't get in a Christmas spirit after watching, listening and taking it in, you need to get your pulse checked.  So glad you got to enjoy it with your Mom.  Anytime we are at WDW during the Christmas season, we will always make plans to see CP.  Great update to your TR...can't wait for more!



It really is everything Walt would have wanted, isn't it!



scottny said:


> The plans look good.
> Good times so far at MK until that rain.
> DL plans look good.
> I always thought it was 3 hours from the text the room was ready or from 4pm. I could be way off on it.
> R&C is always a favorite of ours.
> Too bad you couldnt find a mug.
> All caught up again.



I always thought it was "within" 3 hours of you landing.  I've honestly never thought about it in terms of when your room was ready though.  I was super disappointed with the merchandise in general.  Which I suppose was good, saved $$.



franandaj said:


> Your DL trip sounds good so far. Brennan's sounds great, I might suggest Steakhouse 55 as I have heard really great things about it and the new chef.



Steakhouse 55 would be fine for breakfast but isn't in the budget for dinner for sure. Maybe in August.  I'm sure it's fabulous and if Jeff were along I might consider it but this is definitely more of a pub fare type trip.  LOL!



franandaj said:


> The CS options for DL are far superior to WDW for the reasons mentioned above. Most of the locals don't like to plan reservations so as a result there are far more diverse selections.
> 
> Plaza Inn does have more than the fried chicken. There is a Cobb Salad that is mixed right on the spot. They also have a Pot Roast of sorts, (watch my PTR for our meal there on the last day of our staycation) and some pasta dishes. But with Mrs. Knott's planned I could see why you would skip it.



Well, Mrs. Knott's isn't set in stone but there is some sentimental attachment there.



franandaj said:


> The bacon wrapped asparagus at Bengal BBQ is great but they also have a veggie skewer as well as beef and chicken.
> 
> There are some good options at Pinnochio's Village Haus, a BLT flatbread, a bratwurst, we had those and they were really good.  There are other pizzas and stuff kids might like.
> 
> In DCA the Garden Grill is one of my favorites. I've had all the plates but the vegetarian and they're very tasty. Plus with Boardwalk pizza and pasta next door there are lots of options.
> 
> The corn dog palace is good for cheese and traditional dogs and they are huge!



Thanks!  In general I am not much of a CS fan so it will be interesting



franandaj said:


> Sounds like you're set on the DTD locations, but for August you should really consider the Uva Bar. It's one of the best secrets at DTD. They are also a Patina Group restaurant, one of my favorite chain restaurants. They are now in NYC and Orlando as well as LA.
> 
> I'll be back to comment on the TR update.



I wouldn't go so far as to say we are set on DTD, just that Naples and Tortilla Joe's do seem like good options.  I don't plan to make reservations anywhere.
Uva does look good, though likely a bit better for snacks and drinks, it's possibly a bit limited on options but then again it will just depend on what folks are hungry for, it could definitely work.  For the most part my goal is to spend as little as possible on food...within reason of course.



franandaj said:


> First off that really bites that your bags didn't arrive while you were gone.  But it's good everyone made do and worked it out and you didn't miss your ADR.  Boo on the kids hitting the wall, but glad everyone just rolled with it and made it through.  I'm sure the adult beverages helped.
> 
> What's a Boddington?



the adults were in need of those beverages for sure.    Boddingtons is a beer.



franandaj said:


> I'm so glad you and your mother were able to enjoy the CP and make the decision that everyone else would rather not so that you didn't have to deal with whiny kids, husbands, etc who wouldn't have enjoyed it.



Actually most of them would have enjoyed it but the package cost really dictated opting most out, plus the fact it was the arrival day after the red eye.  We'd have done it differently if we could have but it was the last night for CP.



franandaj said:


> Too bad about the coffee mug.  Since you didn't find a Boardwalk specific one, does that mean you gave up your quest?  I have a tigger mug which reads "Wired for another day"  It's my favorite as it is big and shaped just right.  I've considered buying more of that same style, but I have soooooo many coffee mugs and don't entertain with coffee, we have plenty at the new house if we ever do, so I'll just wash my one or two favorites!



Well I wasn't looking for a Boardwalk specific one per-se, just one to fall in love with.  I need another mug like I need a whole in my head but it is a tradition for a trip souvie...if I find the "right" one.  I looked thoughout the trip not super hard mind you but I did look.  Never found anything, at least not really.  Considered one but decided it fell into the buying for the sake of buying one rationale and that didn't make sense.  Love Tigger!



franandaj said:


> That's great you were able to save so much money with the TIW.  I'm surprised you didn't save more with the size of your crowd.
> 
> Great first day!  Looking forward to hearing more!



Well, that's after the cost of the card.  Now that it is paid off, I will save more though since both Mary Ellen and I have one, it will really only come into play in September and a lot of that dining will be at F&W.  Still, we will save some for sure.


----------



## jedijill

I'm taking notes on all the DL suggestions especially the food!

Something smelly fishy about the bag situation.  Glad you finally got them!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

I hear ya on Napa Rose, probably not the best option then. I forget everyone doesn't share like we do. I also have tiny birds for kids, shrimps. 

I forgot you were doing Mrs. Knott's. Their pie is out of this world. They're very different chickens but I totally get it. Knott's mashed potatoes clearly trump the Plaza Inn's but like Alison said, the Plaza Inn does have other great options and the portions are truly huge.




Love the CP pics. I'm glad you got to experience that. 

The bag situation? No bueno.


----------



## natebenma

Just caught up on your last couple of updates.



That is great news on your cruise transfer and luggage delivery.  I just hope you have more luck receiving your bags than you did at the BW! 

I agree with Jeff on the HM line for the Doom Buggies-  that has got to be the most DISORGANIZED part of a queue in all of Disney! Although as I recall, the old Test Track line was like that too after the preshow...

That is awesome that you were able to enjoy a visit and Space Mtn with Pat! Great ride photos.

The boys rode IASW!!!  That is freaking hilarious! 

That picture of your parents on Splash is priceless!!!!!!!!   

Too bad they got soaked.  And then got caught in the rain.  

*******************************************

Love the view from your balcony!  Can't wait to see more later.

Oh, my, sounds like it started to be a recipe for disaster at Rose & Crown.  But thankfully it seems like the food and drink saved the day.

What a nice chance to spend some time at CP with your mom- nice pictures of the two of you.  

 for Illuminations from your room.


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> I'm taking notes on all the DL suggestions especially the food!



I will need notes from you since you are going first!



jedijill said:


> Something smelly fishy about the bag situation.  Glad you finally got them!
> 
> Jill in CO



I agree, I mean ok, I get it that it was 4:30 or so and check in isn't technically until 4 but given that we'd gotten the text hours before and I know the bags were physically there...it's almost like they should say they guarantee they will be there without you calling...by 7pm.  If that's the "real" story.

Rain delay my patootie.



rentayenta said:


> I hear ya on Napa Rose, probably not the best option then. I forget everyone doesn't share like we do. I also have tiny birds for kids, shrimps.



That makes us sound so greedy!    Just big eaters, full size adult portions.  I can get by with burgers, flatbreads, sandwhiches.  One skewer?  Might cut it for lunch.  Maybe.  Problem becomes when the cheaper options are a much smaller section of the menu than what the boys perceive as the "real" food.  And of course having been allowed to order off of main menus much of the time...they rebel when told to stick to figuring out a dinner out of appetizers.  It just isn't worth it.  It's why we love brewpubs so much.  Generally a huge section of burgers and sandwiches (not just 2-4) and so they still feel like they get a real choice and can skip the more expensive entrees.  The whole "dollar limit" conversation is always a little draining and they will always try to push it..somehow their dream menu item is always $1-2 more than we've set the limit at.  Or they want to switch from fries to ceasar salad or sweet potato fries...which ususally cost $1-2 more.  

It also doesn't help that they are foodies.  In general, pizza, corndog, brat...doesn't excite them much.  Snobs.

They are fun to take out though pretty much anywhere, I will give them that!



rentayenta said:


> I forgot you were doing Mrs. Knott's. Their pie is out of this world. They're very different chickens but I totally get it. Knott's mashed potatoes clearly trump the Plaza Inn's but like Alison said, the Plaza Inn does have other great options and the portions are truly huge.



OMG I love that pie.  And I really don't have a sweet tooth but fruit and pastry...especially berry pie...Sigh.  The boys still recall eating takeout from there back in 2010.  We were SO full we didn't eat the pie.  We took it back to Seattle with it, eating it 2-3 days after we bought it.

OMG it was still amazing.  So worth hauling on a plane

While all 3 of us "could" happily eat fried chicken twice in one week, I'm not sure my winter waistline or my swimsuit would like that plus there are so many other good options!  I have it on the list as an option, we are definitely playing most of this by ear.



rentayenta said:


> Love the CP pics. I'm glad you got to experience that.
> 
> The bag situation? No bueno.



The bag situation was not cool, I am SO thankful that they really did get there quickly after I called.

CP was magical.



natebenma said:


> Just caught up on your last couple of updates.
> 
> 
> 
> That is great news on your cruise transfer and luggage delivery.  I just hope you have more luck receiving your bags than you did at the BW!



Yikes, I sure hope so!  DCL would have to treat us to a shopping spree until they caught up so as long as they make it to San Juan in the first place, we should be ok.



natebenma said:


> I agree with Jeff on the HM line for the Doom Buggies-  that has got to be the most DISORGANIZED part of a queue in all of Disney! Although as I recall, the old Test Track line was like that too after the preshow...



The "new" one, before you design your car, is awful.  One of our major drama spots.  I think.  Memory is getting fuzzy.



natebenma said:


> That is awesome that you were able to enjoy a visit and Space Mtn with Pat! Great ride photos.



It was fun!  And hysterical that she spotted them.



natebenma said:


> The boys rode IASW!!!  That is freaking hilarious!



You know you've got Disney kids when they have their own list of "never done's" and do them on their own.  Teen boys and it's a small world.  Didn't see that one coming!



natebenma said:


> That picture of your parents on Splash is priceless!!!!!!!!
> 
> Too bad they got soaked.  And then got caught in the rain.



They expected to get soaked on Splash, the rain was a different story but oh that picture just kills me!



natebenma said:


> Love the view from your balcony!  Can't wait to see more later.



there will be more!



natebenma said:


> Oh, my, sounds like it started to be a recipe for disaster at Rose & Crown.  But thankfully it seems like the food and drink saved the day.



We really did blow it not feeding them earlier, I don't know what we were thinking.  



natebenma said:


> What a nice chance to spend some time at CP with your mom- nice pictures of the two of you.
> 
> for Illuminations from your room.



It was a lovely lovely evening all around!


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> I did.  I figure at a minimum I save $25.  That is assuming they don't bridge the ticket so I am paying the difference between what I paid for my PAP and the Premium.  If they do bridge it to the current DVC PAP promo price, I'll save quite a bit more.



$25 is $25!  I just am not sure I will get enough use to warrant the premier.




eandesmom said:


> That's assuming I do 4 days in April and 3 in August.  The reality is I could end up doing 5 and 4 but who knows.  Plus I'll get the 20% discount so that's all "extra".  Or at least an extra 10% off as I think most places I'd have gotten 10% off anyway with DVC.  Or at least some.  So, it seems worth it, can't really see a reason not to do it.  I don't need the free parking since we are staying at GCV but it's nice to know I have it if I want.



I think for 9 days it totally makes sense... add in the extra discount and sounds like a good plan.  





eandesmom said:


> I had not thought about it that way.  As a general rule I find most CS to be meh so that's nice to hear!



I feel the same way... and it really was a bit of a shock for me when the cs there was much better than I anticipated.  It was still counter service, but honestly better than I ever expected. 




eandesmom said:


> Ooh Fritters!  I love fritters



Do know they are sweet and served with a fruit dipping sauce.  When my son and his fiance went, I told him to try them and he was not a fan.  I love sweet fried treats so it was pretty yummy to me.





eandesmom said:


> Thanks!  I really like that picture.  My hair had been soaked and all I had time for was a brush and a ponytail so I felt pretty grimy, glad it turned out as well as it did.



Seriously it is an awesome picture of you!




eandesmom said:


> Yeah, they don't appear to offer that any more which is a bummer. It's the 3 sit down options at 32+ pp for lunch or 45+ ppp for dinner.  Which after the NYE trip, I just can't justify.  If it was the only trip this year it'd be different but...it's not.  Eric's lucky to be going at all (as am I) and we are definitely scaling the cost down as much as possible.  A few treats but...this one it s bit too rich for me.



That sucks!  The picnic was so good!


----------



## rentayenta

You're not greedy. I'm just weird about throwing food away so sharing works. Seriously. I'll eat leftovers for a week as opposed to throwing them out. Guess who's having 5 day old pasta with meatballs tonight? This girl.


----------



## Leshaface

I've been hearing the same thing about the Jingle Cruise.  That's too bad!  Hopefully the big guys at Disney is hearing feedback about this and can make it better next year (if there will be a next year)

What a fun DIS meet on Space Mountain!

Love the sneak peek from your room!  Hopefully you'll be showing us more pics of your room later.

I've heard the best things about Raglan Road, especially that dessert   Too bad your Boddingtons wasn't very good.  I really enjoy that beer and Harp!

Love the PP pics with your mom


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> $25 is $25!  I just am not sure I will get enough use to warrant the premier.



I hear you there.  At a minimum it's 25, that's if I only go 4 days this trip and 3 at the half.  It could be more.



annmarieda said:


> I think for 9 days it totally makes sense... add in the extra discount and sounds like a good plan.


I don't know that I will go 9 but it is nice to know I could!  The extra discount will be nice



annmarieda said:


> Do know they are sweet and served with a fruit dipping sauce.  When my son and his fiance went, I told him to try them and he was not a fan.  I love sweet fried treats so it was pretty yummy to me.



good to know.  I love ALL fritters.  Sweet and Savory.




annmarieda said:


> Seriously it is an awesome picture of you!



Aw, thanks!




annmarieda said:


> That sucks!  The picnic was so good!



It does, that would have been a much better fit.



rentayenta said:


> You're not greedy. I'm just weird about throwing food away so sharing works. Seriously. I'll eat leftovers for a week as opposed to throwing them out. Guess who's having 5 day old pasta with meatballs tonight? This girl.



Oh I do the same thing.  Funny thing is that in general when we eat out, there are NO leftovers.  On the occasion the kids can't finish something, Jeff the human garbage can, eats it.

The only reason we even have leftovers is I deliberately cook extra or said human garbage can gets cranky.  He likes them for his lunches.



Leshaface said:


> I've been hearing the same thing about the Jingle Cruise.  That's too bad!  Hopefully the big guys at Disney is hearing feedback about this and can make it better next year (if there will be a next year)



Very cute idea to be sure.



Leshaface said:


> What a fun DIS meet on Space Mountain!



It was!



Leshaface said:


> Love the sneak peek from your room!  Hopefully you'll be showing us more pics of your room later.



Most definitely



Leshaface said:


> I've heard the best things about Raglan Road, especially that dessert   Too bad your Boddingtons wasn't very good.  I really enjoy that beer and Harp!
> 
> Love the PP pics with your mom



Well this was actually Rose and Crown but we do hit Raglan Road later in the trip.

The Harp was lovely!


----------



## eandesmom

I had set my alarm to get up.  I had a mission in the morning that didn't involve the rest of the crew.

Grocery shopping!

Sounds exciting I know.

Pat was kind enough to offer to run me over to the store to pick up some things.

Ok, a* LOT *of things.

I had originally planned to use a delivery service.  However the service I prefer was going to be unavailable until the 31st.  I had made mention of running to Hess or to the BW grocery store to pick up a few basics to tide us over until the 31st, milk in particular.  A very thoughtful and unexpected offer came my way, a rather insistent one.  I of course didn't want to offend but didn't want to cut into anyone else’s vacation either!  We had chatted the day before about what time to meet and I want to say it was either 8 or 8:30.  If memory serves I had set my alarm for 7:30.  As quickly and quietly as possible I got up, dressed and out of there, leaving a fully sleeping villa. I did make coffee (I think, can't fathom that I didn't) but my living room sleeper, Melissa, didn't stir.

Nothing like being the last to bed and the first one up!  

I met Pat out front and we headed off to the Super Target.  Where I completely filled, actually possibly overfilled, a cart.  I admit, I bought a few things that were not on my list.  The danger of shopping at a store you aren’t familiar with is twofold.  One, you make extra trips trying to find where stuff is.  Two, as you make those trips, you see things and go "oh, that would be good too!".  Even if it wasn't on your list.  It is even more dangerous if you are hungry while doing it.  I'd also elected to do ALL my shopping instead of worrying about fitting it in later in the week for the treehouse once we had a car.  I wasn't exactly sure of Jeff's flying schedule and relalized that we could have issues getting dinner stuff for our first night there if I didn't do it now.

By 9:30 I was checked out.  Actual checkout took FOREVER!  The scale on the scanner was not working so anything I had that needed to be weighed, the manager had to do at the register adjacent and then verbally tell the cashier what it was so he could ring it up.  It wasn't his fault and they kept apologizing but oh, it took a long time.  Made me want to take all the produce and deli stuff back. Except we did need it.

I felt like I stood there for hours and Pat was missing park time. It had to have taken at least 15 minutes but man it felt like longer and I'd hardly been efficient at filling up the cart in the first place.  We have things to do people! Mission, and then some, complete we headed back to BWV.  I'd be seeing Pat again later so said goodbye, with a *HUGE*  thanks, for now.  With a full cart I couldn't exactly carry it all up to the villa myself so corralled a cart via Bell Services and we wheeled away.  I want to say it was something like 16 bags.   On arrival, I found the gang all up and kids ready to hit the park.  So they did!  Jeff stayed behind to help unload.  MUCH easier to do with them all gone to be honest. Thankfully he and Melissa had either made a fresh pot of coffee, or hadn't had the whole thing so there was a cup in my hand almost immediately.  Jeff and I spent some time putting away all the groceries, unpacking our stuff, and getting ready for the day.  We also checked on the laundry, with the intention to flip it and start a load of whites as my poor shorts had gotten rather splattered in the downpour the day before.  I found my sister had already put the first load in the dryer…but it wasn’t dry.  I started it again and decided that maybe the whites should wait while we figured out what was up with the dryer.

Finally, I ate!  I was going to take full and immediate advantage of those groceries.

So many groceries they wouldn't all fit in the cupboards…





Breakfast was on the balcony of course





With a very lame coffee cup.  





Not the leisurely coffee on the balcony of my dreams but better than inside!
Oh and I may have HAD to try a special treat Pat had brought with her for the gang





YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I had to test them before the kids.  Of course!

While we were busy getting settled, the gang was doing their own thing.  Mom and Dad had arrived at the park before anyone else.  What park?  Why the one next door.  The other one.  The Studios!

And stopped for a photo













Given that I'd not even eaten until 11:21 we had to book it to meet the gang.  We walked well, because that's how we roll.  Had we seen a boat we might have jumped on it but we didn't and so, we didn't.   Our first Fast Pass started at 12:05 and I knew kids would NOT be happy about waiting for us to use it.  We fought our way through bag check and crazy crowds, and a packed Jedi Training academy to finally find everyone at Star Tours.  FINALLY I got a different ending!  I was so excited it was a bit ridiculous but literally on my last trip, the 2-3 times I rode it had the same ending every time.  I was happy.  With all the rushing though, I hadn't bothered to take a single picture.  OOPS!

Quin had seen something he really wanted to do, and had grabbed a time slot, so we headed over to something new for all of us.  The legend of Jack Sparrow.  We had a little time to kill before going in and waited in our assigned areal.  Everyone seemed to be very intent on planning!





Or bored.  I know Eric was jonesing for RRC or ToT and was not being very quiet or cooperative about it.





Soon enough, we went in.  I had ZERO idea what to expect, I don’t think I even knew this existed.

































I thought it was a very cool combo of technology and live action, really really enjoyed it.  As did most, especially Quin, who was happy he’d "fought" for it.  Jeff was less than thrilled, I don't think it’s on his list for September for sure.


_Continued in next post_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

After hanging with Jack we were off for a little Aerosmith!  The boys had huge plans of doing our FP+ and then hitting single rider line.  Imagine their disappointment to find it closed.  YAY for FP+!  Now, not everyone wanted to go on this ride, a few sat out.

Not me.



 

















I love this ride.  

Can you tell?



By now it was after 1 and Jeff the human garbage can was HUNGRY.  Melissa had fed the boys before we'd gotten there  (corndogs somewhere I think) and my folks had eaten.  We decided to split up with 3 different missions.

Jeff and I to get him a snack.  Fries were his request

Mom, Dad and Mel to find an adult beverage

Kids to hang out and see if single rider RRC would open.

We could not find a side of fries anywhere to save our soul.  Fries WITH stuff, but not sold as a side.  Or at least not advertised as such and with the length of the lines, we didn't want to risk it.  We considered a snack at the Brown Derby Lounge, which is adorable, but there was a wait.  With the clock ticking, we made a call.

If we can't have fries...we can have some carbs another way!
In front of the Tune in Lounge there was a holiday drink cart.

Yes please!










Berry Merry margarita.  For me





And a Ranger IPA for Jeff

YUM!





By this point in the day we were starting to wonder where Kerri was.  They had been due to land at 11:46 and shortly the reports came in that they were on their way.  YAY!  We knew we probably wouldn't see them that day but it was nice to know they had made it

We wandered back towards Star Tours, probably still in search of fries.

This area was SUCH a bottle neck this trip!





Mission *NOT* accomplished we headed to our next FP+.  For this one I'd been unable to get us all at the same time, but did have all of us within 15m of each other which I thought was pretty impressive!

Let's see, we'd used our FP+ on Star Tours and RRC...whatever could the third one be?





Yep. 

FP+ has it's pro's and cons to be sure but let me tell you, on December 30th in a PACKED park, strolling in around noon and knocking out 3 headliners by 2:30 was pretty stinking cool.  Amazingly cool.

I forget what Mom, Dad and Melissa had done with theirs but everyone was able to use all 3 FP+ this day without any issues.  One thing became clear.  Everyone BUT Jeff and I had planned for a full day out.  We had somehow thought wed be going back to the villa for lunch or snacks or whatever.   Or we had just rushed out trying hard not to be late to meet everyone and really, hadn't thought beyond that at all. As a result, we were not prepared for warmer clothes to get us through the entire evening which we suspected would go quite late.  At least that was our plan.  Everyone else..had their stuff with them.  While we were plenty comfortable at the moment, we knew we would have issues later.

What to do?

Chips with a view


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> So many groceries they wouldn't all fit in the cupboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast was on the balcony of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a very lame coffee cup.



Love the pics!  Sorry you didn't find your coffee mug yet though and had to make due. 



eandesmom said:


> Quin had seen something he really wanted to do, and had grabbed a time slot, so we headed over to something new for all of us.  The legend of Jack Sparrow.



I actually love this new attraction...so much better than the naria thing.



eandesmom said:


> Soon enough, we went in.  I had ZERO idea what to expect, I dont think I even knew this existed.



I am not sure that there has been much attention given to it.  I wonder if people still think it is the narnia thing.



eandesmom said:


> I thought it was a very cool combo of technology and live action, really really enjoyed it.  As did most, especially Quin, who was happy hed "fought" for it.  Jeff was less than thrilled, I don't think its on his list for September for sure.



  there is live action?  



eandesmom said:


> After hanging with Jack we were off for a little Aerosmith!  The boys had huge plans of doing our FP+ and then hitting single rider line.  Imagine their disappointment to find it closed.  YAY for FP+!  Now, not everyone wanted to go on this ride, a few sat out.
> 
> Not me.



You are so brave!  I have never... probably will never go on this ride.  



eandesmom said:


> If we can't have fries...we can have some carbs another way!
> In front of the Tune in Lounge there was a holiday drink cart.
> 
> Yes please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berry Merry margarita.  For me



I think I would have had a hard time choosing between that and the gumdrop.  Both look very yummy!



eandesmom said:


> FP+ has it's pro's and cons to be sure but let me tell you, on December 30th in a PACKED park, strolling in around noon and knocking out 3 headliners by 2:30 was pretty stinking cool.  Amazingly cool.



That is super cool!!!


----------



## Leshaface

eandesmom said:


> Well this was actually Rose and Crown but we do hit Raglan Road later in the trip.
> 
> The Harp was lovely!



Oops sorry!  I was going over a list of restaurants with DH about our trip in January and I kept insisting that we do RR and clearly that's all I could think about!



eandesmom said:


> Continued from previous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this ride.




Super cute!



eandesmom said:


> Berry Merry margarita.  For me



Oh my that looks good.  I have never seen a cart outside of the tune in lounge before!  Need to keep my eyes open next time.  Maybe those drinks will still be there when I go!

Wow, seriously.  No fries for Jeff.


----------



## cstorm65

I am enjoying your report so far. Nice day at Hollywood Studios. I am glad to hear FP+ is working well for you all. I have been roughly planning our park days for our trip and like some of the things we can do with it that we couldn't do before. Like you siad you all were able to do the headliners on a crowded day and didn't even have to get there are rope drop. Can't wait to read more about your trip!


----------



## franandaj

I can't believe that you shopped that quickly.  I know it took a long time to check out, but you haven't been grocery shopping with Fran!   In and out in an hour doesn't happen!

Yay for too many groceries that they don't fit in the cupboards!  That means you got enough.  DVC is great except they don't have enough room in the pantry when you buy groceries.

Also Yay for getting in the top three attractions arriving after noon and doing them in less than three hours.  Boo for no fries.  I'm sure that they could have sold them to you separately, but maybe not.  It's Disney, unless they had a button on the register for that they couldn't.

I love RnRC too!  It's one of my favorite rides too. Ever.


----------



## PrincessInOz

What a great update and time at HS.  Love the pictures and it looks like you really shopped out that Super Target!

Whilst I love the pictures, it made me realise something.  Dang!!!  I COMPLETELY forgot that RnRC has those ride pictures and I forgot to claim ours!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi Cynthia!  I'm glad your bags weren't lost - that was my thought   How special you got to see CP with your mom, and that you had Amy Grant!  

You know, there are so many awesome choices for food right outside the parks at DLR, I thought I'd mention those.  We love MiMi's café on Katella across the street from DL, and the new Gardenwalk area is where we usually end up on the CA side  http://www.anaheimgardenwalk.com/dining/

I always love the Pacific Wharf café clam chowder bread bowl at CA, and Flo's looks like a fun new choice.


----------



## teekathepony

How sweet of Pat to take you out grocery shopping! 



> Breakfast was on the balcony of course


Of course, would expect nothing less.



> With a very lame coffee cup.


Not a lame cup for long, I'm sure!

I have yet to do the Jack Sparrow thing. I'd like to see it some time, just to say I did.
LOVE the RnR pics!! That's one of my absolute favourites. 



> FP+ has it's pro's and cons to be sure but let me tell you, on December 30th in a PACKED park, strolling in around noon and knocking out 3 headliners by 2:30 was pretty stinking cool.  Amazingly cool.



Without a doubt, that's one of the best parts of the new system.


----------



## rentayenta

Great update! Nothing beats a full and overstocked kitchen, especially on vacation!  

Your view is awesome! I'm sorry for your lame coffee cup.  I find the villa cups so small! 

Best RnRC pic ever. Love the hands.  

We've had two trips to WDW with large groups. Everything seems to move at a slower pace as we spent so much time corralling/coordinating. You guys are doing great! I forgot how much I like big group trips. I've put WDW out of my mind for this year until now.....

No side of fries? How odd. They can do the entree minus fries so you'd think they could just do the opposite? 

I'm intrigued with FP+. By the time I get back to WDW I'll need a tutorial if it hasn't changed. Do you love FP+?  

New grocery stores are so hard for me. I'm a creature of habit.


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> By 9:30 I was checked out.  Actual checkout took FOREVER!  The scale on the scanner was not working so anything I had that needed to be weighed, the manager had to do at the register adjacent and then verbally tell the cashier what it was so he could ring it up.


Yuck.  Not the best way to spend a morning, but at least that chore was behind you.  Very nice of Pat to help out.



eandesmom said:


> Breakfast was on the balcony of course


Naturally



eandesmom said:


> I thought it was a very cool combo of technology and live action, really really enjoyed it.  As did most, especially Quin, who was happy hed "fought" for it.  Jeff was less than thrilled, I don't think its on his list for September for sure.


I'm glad Quin spoke up and convinced everyone to check it out.  Id love to see it myself, but I'm pretty sure our kids wouldn't care much for it. 



eandesmom said:


> I love this ride.
> 
> Can you tell?


You look mildly excited...  

One of my favorites too!!!  Speed, thrills and rock n roll.  Hard to beat. 



eandesmom said:


> If we can't have fries...we can have some carbs another way!
> In front of the Tune in Lounge there was a holiday drink cart.


So in other words... you should have just gone with Mom, Dad and Mel to begin with. 



eandesmom said:


> FP+ has it's pro's and cons to be sure but let me tell you, on December 30th in a PACKED park, strolling in around noon and knocking out 3 headliners by 2:30 was pretty stinking cool.  Amazingly cool.


Ok... admittedly, I'm an FP+ skeptic, so I'm going to be Devil's advocate here.  What do you think you'd have done if you booked FP+ after the tier system was put in place?  You wouldn't have been able to do RnRC and TSMM both.  

I will say though, for your case, it definitely did work very well.  Getting to the park late like that and doing those attractions would be virtually unheard of any other way.


----------



## jeremysdisneymom

It looks like you and your mom had a great time at CP.  I love that show.  Such good memories you made with her.

How nice of Pat to take you grocery shopping.  We met her several years ago in Charlotte.  She is such a nice person.  She gave the boys tickets to her water park for the day while I was in meeting.  Jeremy still talks about it.  

Too cute about the boys riding It's a Small World!

Glad the luggae worked out okay.

We only did one table service at DL.  It was Carthay Circle World of Color Package.  We loved the food and the restaurant and would highly recommend it.  You do get a DVC discount on those packages.  

As far as counter service, we really liked Tortilla Joes.  Flo's is good in CA as well.  It is more home cooked style foods.  One thing is for sure, if you or your boys like Churros, they are easily to find at DL.    I never saw so many churro carts.  I am not sure I have ever saw one at WDW but they are everywhere in DL.

We missed out on Mrs. Knotts.  We went to the park Thanksgiving Day with plans to get it to go for a late lunch back at the hotel.  The line was super long when we got ready to leave so we decided against it.  I have eaten there years ago and it is delicious.  We did get a boysenberry funnel cake in the park which was delicious too.  

So excited that you get to see your son perform in DL.  Hoping that Jeremy sticks with band.  His school goes every 4 years in the spring and performs in Epcot.  They just went last year so it should be his sophomore year when they go again.

Anxious to see if you get a few more Disney days before your cruise!


----------



## Pinkocto

That was so nice of Pat to take you shopping 

They were able to sell us fries only at Rosie's All American Cafe on Sunset Blvd, but they weren't on the menu, we had to ask. 

The special effects of Jack were fabulous. It almost felt like he was there jn the room.  

Great pic on RNRC!


----------



## saintstickets

eandesmom said:


> I love this ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Berry Merry margarita.  For me



A well deserved treat for such an awesome ride pic!


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> Love the pics!  Sorry you didn't find your coffee mug yet though and had to make due.



They are tiny, that's the issue but they do the job.  As did the food including the mushy pear that barely survived the trip down (I'd brought a bunch of fruit with us



annmarieda said:


> I actually love this new attraction...so much better than the naria thing.
> 
> 
> I am not sure that there has been much attention given to it.  I wonder if people still think it is the narnia thing.



I think you are right.  The Narnia thing was just sad.  I am a huge Narnia fan but oh, that sure didn't deliver much did it.



annmarieda said:


> there is live action?



See, it's THAT good! 



annmarieda said:


> You are so brave!  I have never... probably will never go on this ride.



It's not for everyone.  I love it though!



annmarieda said:


> I think I would have had a hard time choosing between that and the gumdrop.  Both look very yummy!



It was delicious!!!!!!!!!




Leshaface said:


> Oops sorry!  I was going over a list of restaurants with DH about our trip in January and I kept insisting that we do RR and clearly that's all I could think about!



You should do RR, it's fabulous!



annmarieda said:


> Oh my that looks good.  I have never seen a cart outside of the tune in lounge before!  Need to keep my eyes open next time.  Maybe those drinks will still be there when I go!



I don't think they are normally there, just during the holidays.  It was good!



annmarieda said:


> Wow, seriously.  No fries for Jeff.



He was not happy, you wouldn't think it would be that hard, would you?



cstorm65 said:


> I am enjoying your report so far. Nice day at Hollywood Studios. I am glad to hear FP+ is working well for you all. I have been roughly planning our park days for our trip and like some of the things we can do with it that we couldn't do before. Like you siad you all were able to do the headliners on a crowded day and didn't even have to get there are rope drop. Can't wait to read more about your trip!



It was especially nice for afternoon or evening FP's.



franandaj said:


> I can't believe that you shopped that quickly.  I know it took a long time to check out, but you haven't been grocery shopping with Fran!   In and out in an hour doesn't happen!



  I shop weekly, sometimes more than that.  I'd better be able to get in and out of there in an hour, and usually less than that or I'd lose my mind!  I'm pretty set in my ways though.  I have a list, stick to the list and boom, am done.  An unknown store though throws me off a bit, I felt like it took me a good 10 minutes longer than normal to find everything I wanted.

The long checkout though?  That happens every Saturday at Safeway.    Usually I can't even blame it on a faulty scale, just understaffed and poorly trained staff.




franandaj said:


> Yay for too many groceries that they don't fit in the cupboards!  That means you got enough.  DVC is great except they don't have enough room in the pantry when you buy groceries.



THV does, wow did I love that kitchen!  Interestingly enough though in the pots and pans category, the BWV villa was better stocked.  Plates, glasses, etc, THV won.  Go figure.

I actually did really well with what I bought, it's always the fear, either way too much or not enough.



franandaj said:


> Also Yay for getting in the top three attractions arriving after noon and doing them in less than three hours.  Boo for no fries.  I'm sure that they could have sold them to you separately, but maybe not.  It's Disney, unless they had a button on the register for that they couldn't.



Several CM's told us that they were "pretty sure" you could order just a side at a few different places but the lines were so long, that without them on the menu, we weren't going to risk it.



franandaj said:


> I love RnRC too!  It's one of my favorite rides too. Ever.



  It just makes me GRIN like an idiot!



PrincessInOz said:


> What a great update and time at HS.  Love the pictures and it looks like you really shopped out that Super Target!



Well, we can't let the minions go hungry...or the adults thirsty!



PrincessInOz said:


> Whilst I love the pictures, it made me realise something.  Dang!!!  I COMPLETELY forgot that RnRC has those ride pictures and I forgot to claim ours!



We didn't claim all of ours.  A lot, possibly most or the majority but at a certain point the boys and Jeff got annoyed telling me we had enough and not to bother claiming.


----------



## glennbo123

Pat's the bomb!

I wasn't familiar with that Jack Sparrow thing.  Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

eandesmom said:


> Pat was kind enough to offer to run me over to the store to pick up some things.
> 
> Ok, a* LOT *of things.
> 
> That was awfully sweet of Pat! Sharing some Christmas spirit!!!
> 
> 
> So many groceries they wouldn't all fit in the cupboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That IS a lot of groceries!!!
> 
> Breakfast was on the balcony of course
> 
> With a very lame coffee cup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well of course you had to have coffee on the verandah!  Isn't that why you sent the rest of the family off to the park and Jeff stayed behind.......
> 
> Mom and Dad had arrived at the park before anyone else.  What park?  Why the one next door.  The other one.  The Studios!
> 
> And stopped for a photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, this is a GREAT picture!
> 
> 
> Quin had seen something he really wanted to do, and had grabbed a time slot, so we headed over to something new for all of us.  The legend of Jack Sparrow.  We had a little time to kill before going in and waited in our assigned areal.  Everyone seemed to be very intent on planning!
> 
> 
> I thought it was a very cool combo of technology and live action, really really enjoyed it.  As did most, especially Quin, who was happy hed "fought" for it.  Jeff was less than thrilled, I don't think its on his list for September for sure.


 I think LoJS has some really cool effects! A definite upgrade from Narnia. 

Sorry you didn't enjoy your ride on RnR.........


----------



## KatMark

How very sweet of Pat to offer to run you to the store so you could get your shopping done. 

And you sure did do the shopping, didn't you?

You did awesome with the attractions...three big time ones in a short amount of time.

Great job!


----------



## Chilly

Love that photo of you on RRC! Liking the sound of a Gumdrop. I remember a cold night in DHS on my birthday, not nice, hope you found a solution.


----------



## Poolrat

Well Shucks guys -  It was a pleasure spending time with Cynthia even if it was  time spent  in the Super Target.  

If my memory serves the scale at the register was not working so the cashier would hand the produce to another cashier at the next register and he would call out the weight and the cashier would then manually punch it in.  

It was a fun adventure!  

I think you did wonderful having breakfast and then getting to DHS.


----------



## englishrose47

Finally caught up!! Those goodies Pat gave you looked yummy!!I have to try that Jack Show this year !! Yes 3 headliners before 2:30p is impressive !!!!


----------



## eandesmom

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi Cynthia!  I'm glad your bags weren't lost - that was my thought




that was my first fear too!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> How special you got to see CP with your mom, and that you had Amy Grant!



It was very special that it was Amy Grant though honestly I'd have LOVED to hear her sing!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> You know, there are so many awesome choices for food right outside the parks at DLR, I thought I'd mention those.  We love MiMi's café on Katella across the street from DL, and the new Gardenwalk area is where we usually end up on the CA side  http://www.anaheimgardenwalk.com/dining/
> 
> I always love the Pacific Wharf café clam chowder bread bowl at CA, and Flo's looks like a fun new choice.



Jeff loves that bowl too!  thanks for the offsite ideas



teekathepony said:


> How sweet of Pat to take you out grocery shopping!



It was a HUGE help



teekathepony said:


> Of course, would expect nothing less.







teekathepony said:


> Not a lame cup for long, I'm sure!



we shall see!



teekathepony said:


> I have yet to do the Jack Sparrow thing. I'd like to see it some time, just to say I did.



I really liked it



teekathepony said:


> LOVE the RnR pics!! That's one of my absolute favourites.



I rather enjoyed it



teekathepony said:


> Without a doubt, that's one of the best parts of the new system.



The system has pro's and cons.  For this trip the pro's vastly outweighed the cons.  It will be interesting to see how it plays out over the next couple of trips.



rentayenta said:


> Great update! Nothing beats a full and overstocked kitchen, especially on vacation!



It came in handy to be sure!



rentayenta said:


> Your view is awesome! I'm sorry for your lame coffee cup.  I find the villa cups so small!



They are tiny!



rentayenta said:


> Best RnRC pic ever. Love the hands.



I was enjoying myself for sure



rentayenta said:


> We've had two trips to WDW with large groups. Everything seems to move at a slower pace as we spent so much time corralling/coordinating. You guys are doing great! I forgot how much I like big group trips. I've put WDW out of my mind for this year until now.....



We had a blast.  It was a good mix of being together, splitting up, something for everyone.



rentayenta said:


> No side of fries? How odd. They can do the entree minus fries so you'd think they could just do the opposite?



you would think, with it not on any menu we could find we weren't going to waste 10-15 min in line to find out



rentayenta said:


> I'm intrigued with FP+. By the time I get back to WDW I'll need a tutorial if it hasn't changed. Do you love FP+?



There are things i loved about it, things I didn't.  I'll have a better feel after the next couple trips. For this one, with the large group, holiday crowds I thought it truly was a godsend and can honestly say we didn't miss paper or ever feel stymied by the system.  Some of that was just dumb luck though.



rentayenta said:


> New grocery stores are so hard for me. I'm a creature of habit.



It takes SO much longer to shop in an unfamiliar store!



afwdwfan said:


> Yuck.  Not the best way to spend a morning, but at least that chore was behind you.  Very nice of Pat to help out.



It was such a  huge help!   And yes, nice to have it over with for sure.



afwdwfan said:


> Naturally



Wouldn't want to dissapoint



afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad Quin spoke up and convinced everyone to check it out.  Id love to see it myself, but I'm pretty sure our kids wouldn't care much for it.



All the boys liked it



afwdwfan said:


> You look mildly excited...
> 
> One of my favorites too!!!  Speed, thrills and rock n roll.  Hard to beat.



Exactly!



afwdwfan said:


> So in other words... you should have just gone with Mom, Dad and Mel to begin with.



Yep.

but the man wanted fries!



afwdwfan said:


> Ok... admittedly, I'm an FP+ skeptic, so I'm going to be Devil's advocate here.  What do you think you'd have done if you booked FP+ after the tier system was put in place?  You wouldn't have been able to do RnRC and TSMM both.



We'd have done single rider line.  In fact that's what we did do later in the trip, worked out just fine.

I get the skepticism I do but I have to tell you, the not watching your "window" to open, running across the park or constantly checking wait times and FP return times on an app?  Did not miss that.  At ALL.



afwdwfan said:


> I will say though, for your case, it definitely did work very well.  Getting to the park late like that and doing those attractions would be virtually unheard of any other way.



Exactly, it really impacted our trip in an absolutely wonderful way.



jeremysdisneymom said:


> It looks like you and your mom had a great time at CP.  I love that show.  Such good memories you made with her.



It was very speical



jeremysdisneymom said:


> How nice of Pat to take you grocery shopping.  We met her several years ago in Charlotte.  She is such a nice person.  She gave the boys tickets to her water park for the day while I was in meeting.  Jeremy still talks about it.



She is!  It was so nice of her and a huge huge help.



jeremysdisneymom said:


> Too cute about the boys riding It's a Small World!



Isn't that a riot?



jeremysdisneymom said:


> Glad the luggae worked out okay.



Me too, it was a nail biter for a minute or two.



jeremysdisneymom said:


> We only did one table service at DL.  It was Carthay Circle World of Color Package.  We loved the food and the restaurant and would highly recommend it.  You do get a DVC discount on those packages.




Yeah, I'm just having a very hard time springing for something like that after the NYE trip, right now FP's are the plan but that could change



jeremysdisneymom said:


> As far as counter service, we really liked Tortilla Joes.  Flo's is good in CA as well.  It is more home cooked style foods.  One thing is for sure, if you or your boys like Churros, they are easily to find at DL.    I never saw so many churro carts.  I am not sure I have ever saw one at WDW but they are everywhere in DL.



I didn't realize Tortilla Joes had CS, we did TS there back in 2010.  LOL on the churros.



jeremysdisneymom said:


> We missed out on Mrs. Knotts.  We went to the park Thanksgiving Day with plans to get it to go for a late lunch back at the hotel.  The line was super long when we got ready to leave so we decided against it.  I have eaten there years ago and it is delicious.  We did get a boysenberry funnel cake in the park which was delicious too.



It is VERY yummy!



jeremysdisneymom said:


> So excited that you get to see your son perform in DL.  Hoping that Jeremy sticks with band.  His school goes every 4 years in the spring and performs in Epcot.  They just went last year so it should be his sophomore year when they go again.



I am looking forward to it!  It will most likely happen again in 4 years for Eric.



jeremysdisneymom said:


> Anxious to see if you get a few more Disney days before your cruise!



Well it's official, we will be there 2 before and 2 after.  Only 50% of it is booked, but we have BWV before and the flight from MCO to San Juan booked and then we have a flight from Orlando to Seattle booked for the return.  Still need to get to Orlando in the first place, from San Juan back to Orlando and then book the last 2 nights stay.  both of those legs went up in cost so we are holding for a bit to see what happens and what SW's rates look like on Tuesday.


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> That was so nice of Pat to take you shopping



Yes it was!



Pinkocto said:


> They were able to sell us fries only at Rosie's All American Cafe on Sunset Blvd, but they weren't on the menu, we had to ask.



We figured it was likely but the line was SO long we didn't want to waste the time confirming



Pinkocto said:


> The special effects of Jack were fabulous. It almost felt like he was there jn the room.







Pinkocto said:


> Great pic on RNRC!


  I thought it was very well done



saintstickets said:


> A well deserved treat for such an awesome ride pic!







glennbo123 said:


> Pat's the bomb!
> 
> I wasn't familiar with that Jack Sparrow thing.  Thanks for sharing that.



yes she is!  Jack Sparrow was cool.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I think LoJS has some really cool effects! A definite upgrade from Narnia.



Definitely an upgrade!  Narina was like an ad...



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Sorry you didn't enjoy your ride on RnR.........



Hated it.  Every second.


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> How very sweet of Pat to offer to run you to the store so you could get your shopping done.



Yes it was!!!



KatMark said:


> And you sure did do the shopping, didn't you?



Sadly my cart is that full every week but yes, we picked up a few things



KatMark said:


> You did awesome with the attractions...three big time ones in a short amount of time.
> 
> Great job!



Loved showing up at the park at 11 and hitting so many things it really was wonderful to have the FP+.



Chilly said:


> Love that photo of you on RRC! Liking the sound of a Gumdrop. I remember a cold night in DHS on my birthday, not nice, hope you found a solution.



It wasn't cold at that moment, we just knew we wouldn't make it till midnight with what we had with us.  I absolutely love that ride!




Poolrat said:


> Well Shucks guys -  It was a pleasure spending time with Cynthia even if spent time in the Super Target.



retail therapy? 



Poolrat said:


> If my memory serves the scale at the register was not working so the cashier would hand the produce to another cashier at the next register and he would call out the weight and the cashier would then manually punch it in.



Yes, who would have thought I had that much stuff that needed to be weighed but apparently I did!



Poolrat said:


> It was a fun adventure!



Grocery shopping is always an adventure!  Or it would have been if I'd have tried to get all of it upstairs by myself or with just Jeff!  



Poolrat said:


> I think you did wonderful having breakfast and then getting to DHS.



We were pretty much on schedule all around 



englishrose47 said:


> Finally caught up!! Those goodies Pat gave you looked yummy!!I have to try that Jack Show this year !! Yes 3 headliners before 2:30p is impressive !!!!



they were VERY yummy!!!!!

Jack is fun, definitely go

I was happy with how it played out, the FP+ was incredibly beneficial for late park arrival!


----------



## merbobear

Just found this so now I am all caught up and subbing to follow along


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> I had set my alarm to get up.  I had a mission in the morning that didn't involve the rest of the crew.
> 
> Grocery shopping!





Sounds exciting I know.


eandesmom said:


> Pat was kind enough to offer to run me over to the store to pick up some things.



Pat seems like she's incredibly awesome.



eandesmom said:


> By 9:30 I was checked out.  Actual checkout took FOREVER!  The scale on the scanner was not working so anything I had that needed to be weighed, the manager had to do at the register adjacent and then verbally tell the cashier what it was so he could ring it up.  It wasn't his fault and they kept apologizing but oh, it took a long time.  Made me want to take all the produce and deli stuff back. Except we did need it.



Nah, it's vacation.  Gorge on the junk food!



eandesmom said:


> I had to test them before the kids.  Of course!!!



Well, sure.  You wouldn't want them to be poisoned or anything.  Way to take one for the team.




eandesmom said:


> I thought it was a very cool combo of technology and live action, really really enjoyed it.  As did most, especially Quin, who was happy hed "fought" for it.  Jeff was less than thrilled, I don't think its on his list for September for sure.



  At least you can say you did it once.



eandesmom said:


> I love this ride.
> 
> Can you tell?



C'mon, at show a little enthusiasm.




eandesmom said:


> We could not find a side of fries anywhere to save our soul.  Fries WITH stuff, but not sold as a side.



  It's a sad day in America when you can't find french fries.



eandesmom said:


> FP+ has it's pro's and cons to be sure but let me tell you, on December 30th in a PACKED park, strolling in around noon and knocking out 3 headliners by 2:30 was pretty stinking cool.  Amazingly cool.



I'm sure there are still bugs to be worked out, but it's nice to hear some positives about the system.


----------



## eandesmom

merbobear said:


> Just found this so now I am all caught up and subbing to follow along



!!!  Thrilled to have you here



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds exciting I know.



You gotta do what you gotta do.

which really means feed the minions 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Pat seems like she's incredibly awesome.



An incredibly accurate assessment!

Plus she's fun to hang with!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Nah, it's vacation.  Gorge on the junk food!



  amazingly there wasn't much junk in the cart.  Some chips, one box of (ice cream) drumsticks and...that might have been it.

Unless you count beer and wine...

And soda (I think I bought soda but am honestly not sure, my sister may have vetoed it.

Probably the most unhealthy thing in there was the salami  or the honey nut cheerios.  We are boring that way.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, sure.  You wouldn't want them to be poisoned or anything.  Way to take one for the team.



Quality Control! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> At least you can say you did it once.



And I'll do it again!

Though only if Mary Ellen wants to, I am positive this isn't on Jeff's list for September



Captain_Oblivious said:


> C'mon, at show a little enthusiasm.



I know, it's so hard to tell if I like something, isn't it?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It's a sad day in America when you can't find french fries.



Jeff apparently thought we were on a cruise and could just walk up and find them anywhere...probably in unlimited supply too.  It was so funny...I don't ever recall him being on a mission to find a side of fries as a snack before.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm sure there are still bugs to be worked out, but it's nice to hear some positives about the system.



I know there are many folks who don't want to hear it but...it really was a godsend for our trip.  I cannot imagine it without it.


----------



## eandesmom

I spun the wheel and....

I lost.

A bit.

I hate this game.

As we hemmed and hawed about whether to stay before and after the cruise in Orlando flights went up in price.

Some of them anyway.

The two I didn't book right away.

Sigh.

We gambled.  I figured that the flight from Orlando to San Juan was the most likely to go up in price so we bought that one first (leg #2).  Our plan was to buy leg #1, the red eye from Seattle to Orlando and then buy the flight from San Juan Back to Orlando (leg #3), then  then lastly, the return from Orlando back to Seattle, leg #4.

The first flight we bought, leg #2?  Still at the same price.  Figures huh.

I tried to buy the red eye for leg #1 but at check out, found out that my Alaska credit wouldn't work on the ticket.  Though I was booking via Alaska, it was partially flown by American and thus my credit wasn't allowed.  So I didn't do it.

The Red Eye I didn't buy?

Went up $200 per person!

CRAZY!

It's still over 6 months away and hardly at peak travel season.

The return leg from San Juan to Orlando?

Went up $20 pp.  Ok, in the big picture of things that's not much but BLEH.

When the red eye jumped, so did my target return flight (leg #4).  Thankfully that one was only by $6 so we bought that one next.  Besides, my credit did work on that one and almost paid for one of the tickets!  YAY for the evening non stop home.  

Yesterday SW released fares.  Which caught me off guard, I'd thought it was going to be today not yesterday.  I don't know if missing it by several hours cost us anything or not but we booked SW for the San Juan to Orlando leg.  Much as we'd prefer to fly Jet Blue, $100 less is a lot of DOTD.  Or rum bought in port.  Or a whole how of other things.  Leg #3, booked!

That left us with the first, and  arguably most important leg.  I mean the trip can't happen if we don't get to Orlando in the first place right?

All of the red eyes had jumped in price, leaving only one airline less than the day time direct the next day.  Direct was tempting.  6 hours on the plane (ok 5.5, whatever) versus a 8-10 hour trip d3epending on layover time.

But you lose that whole day!  We'd leave at breakfast and land at dinner and not make the time change.

Today is Jeff's 50th birthday.  He took the day off.  I took him out for lunch and we discussed our options.  Wait and see if they go back down?  Losing the leg that was $137 really hurt.  Book the direct at $210?  Or book the Jet Blue Red Eye at $207.

You know what we did, don't you?

Jet Blue baby, via JKF...only 1.5 hour layover.  Leaves Seattle at a much better time than that long LAX layover (9:30pm), long leg is first, lands in Orlando at 9:30 am and we have the whole day to enjoy.

BOOKED!

With the Alaska Credit I used, we came in at $550 each.  Which is about as good as I could have gotten going direct there and as good as we expected to come in at given that we are coming from Seattle so we are pretty happy.

Plus free bags on every leg doesn't hurt.

Of course I still need to book the 2nd 2 nights in Orlando and then actually pay off the cruise but...

It's progress!  We are going!

Oh and my parents ARE available to watch the boys.  Minor detail confirmed


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Glad to see your plans are starting to make progress again!   Juggling flights and prices can be quite the challenge for sure! 

 Happy 50th Birthday to Jeff!!!!


----------



## englishrose47

I am soooo glad I can get Non Stop flights at usually a decent price !! But nothing beats our first Orlando flight that  totalgot 5 of us there and back for $900 !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poolrat

HAPPY BIRTHDAY  TO JEFF  


I am trying to figure out my fall flights as SW surprised me too and released a bit early.   Only thing  they don't do a red eye and you have me convinced that is the way to go. 

My problem is they released util Oct 31 and I am trying to fly back Nov 3.


----------



## jedijill

Happy Birthday Jeff!!!!

I'm so behind...I looked at flights and was pleasantly surprised by the cost.  I'm still debating tacking on F&W before the cruise vs just checking out San Juan.  

I should really make a decision!

Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

Congrats on getting flights and making the decision to go!

Happy Birthday.to Jeff!


----------



## rentayenta

Happy Birthday to Jeff!  He's half way to 100!


----------



## dizneeat

Yeah for getting your flights sorted out!  
My head spins with all the choices you had. We are pretty much set flying out of a tiny airport. 
But you got a decent price which is really nice! 

Happy birthday to Jeff!


----------



## Leshaface

Yay for getting your flights booked and that progress is being made!

Happy Birthday Jeff!


----------



## elphie101

Hooray! I am so glad to have stumbled upon another adventure with your gang, and glad to see you have many trips planned in the future! Loving everything so far!

Ah, the pain of airfare roulette. We just noticed SW came out too and already the price difference between yesterday and today is staggering (we're watching for October). Hopefully they'll come down a bit before it gets too late.

Happy 50th to Jeff!!


----------



## PrincessInOz

YAY for locking in flights.  That makes the trip real.  And the bonus NOT so minor detail is having the grands available to babysit.

Happy Birthday to Jeff.  Hope you had a nice lunch and day together.


----------



## Pinkocto

Happy Birthday to Jeff!!! 

Bummer about the flights going up but glad you got them all booked. It always makes a trip more 'real' to have flights booked


----------



## eandesmom

Just wanted to give you all a heads up that I may not be around much for a few days.

As some of you know, I've had ongoing neck issues for some time, elbow ones too and they may or may not be related.  I started running for this very reason as it didn't involve my problem areas.  I've been able to maintain the neck and the elbow to a pretty managable level but with the NYE trip, holidays etc, really slacked on treatment.  Not to mention 1/1 meant the start of a new deductible and I wanted to push that cost out as long as I could.  About 6 weeks ago I started to have some odd shoulder pain, different from the neck stuff.  Figured I'd just tweaked it, slept wrong and it would resolve itself.

It didn't.  So I went back to my chiro for some ART and we made some progress.  Blidning headaches gone, that was a good thing but still having range of motion and some pain issues.  I went in for a massage and the therapist (also a PT) pointed out how very weak my shoulder muscles were.  Ok, makes sense, they are atrophying due to the fact I don't work them out at all thanks to the stupid neck.  Which means the ART and Chiro and massage won't "fix" anything, they'll just lessen the pain associated with it.  So 2 weeks ago, back to PT I went.  On Monday, about half way through the day I experienced a pretty severe change in my symptoms.  Went back in for a massage that night, PT the next and well, it's no better.  In fact it's so bad...I can't drive.  Or lift a thing, including my arm in most directions.  Which makes typing much less than ideal.  Poor Jeff had to help cook his own birthday dinner last night.

I will be seeing an ortho on Friday and while I am likely to just stay home until then, and may read the DIS...I won't be posting much.  Give me strength, I do NOT do well with forced inactivity.  I am also terrified this will not be a quick fix.  I don't mind the work of PT or even the time investment but this whole not being able to use my arm?  A problem on a colossal scale.


----------



## glennbo123

Aw, I'm sorry to read that Cynthia.  Hang in there.  We're pulling for you to get well soon.  Don't worry about posting, just get better.


----------



## jedijill

Oh no!  I hope you figure out the problem and heal soon!  

Jill in CO


----------



## Poolrat

Oh No this sounds VERY familiar......   


I hope you find a great ortho and figure out what is causing this and that it can be fixed easily and quickly.  :hugs:


----------



## elphie101

So sorry you're dealing with this  sending you thoughts and well wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Leshaface

Oh my Cynthia that's terrible.  I'll definitely be praying for you and hoping whatever this is, gets resolved quickly and smoothly.  

You seem like such a busy woman, that this sitting around thing is not going to be easy on you.


----------



## dizneeat

Cynthia, I really hope that it will soon be clear what causes your issues and that you will get better soon! You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## emmysmommy

So sorry about this set back with your shoulder/arm.  I hope all goes well with the ortho and they figure things out and get you fixed up quickly.   Are you able to run at all though all this?  If not, I bet that drives you even crazy too. 

As for your other updates... What a boat load of groceries.  I'm interested to see if your brood finished it all off before the week was up! I don't recall a whole lot of cabinet space in the kitchen for the villas.  

Looks like you landed on a pretty good alternative to fries at DHS!  Who knew it was so hard to find something that you associate with theme parks.  

Your September plans are progressing nicely - especially considering having airfare checked off the list.    I always feel like the trip is irrevocably moving forward when I have airfare purchased.   

And happy belated 50th birthday to Jeff!! 

Take care of yourself and I hope you hear some good news soon from the doctor.


----------



## annmarieda

I am so sorry you are having the neck/shoulder issues.  I really hope it gets resolved soon.

I am also sorry about the flight.  Glad you got it worked out, but I didn't even read your post before I was inundating you with "omg, flights for august went up"  I am sure you were just like


----------



## teekathepony

Oh no, very sorry to hear about your neck and arm issues, I hope that your inactivity doesn't last too long and you are able to get back to PT and healing in no time!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## mickeystoontown

Cynthia, I hope that the doctors/pt figure out what is causing so much pain and that they figure it out quickly.  Praying for you!


----------



## Pinkocto

Oh my goodness does that sound problematic and very painful. Im so sorry  I hope they figure it out soon!


----------



## cheryllarsen

Wow sounds like an amazing trip!


----------



## cheryllarsen

Great job on the planning.  My husband never worries about our schedule. He knows I will have it planned to the minute and we always cram in as much as we possible can in one vacation.


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Glad to see your plans are starting to make progress again!   Juggling flights and prices can be quite the challenge for sure!



I always feel better if prices jump right after I buy...not before.

Oh well.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Happy 50th Birthday to Jeff!!!!



Thanks!  I took him for a surprise getaway on Saturday.  We had an amazing time and then continued the celebration until his actual birthday and then will celebrate this weekend with K&T.  A milestone deserves a weeklong party...even if some of that is helping to cook your own birthday dinner 



englishrose47 said:


> I am soooo glad I can get Non Stop flights at usually a decent price !! But nothing beats our first Orlando flight that  totalgot 5 of us there and back for $900 !!!!!!!!!



That's pretty sweet!  We got the 6 of us there for $1200 one year, I miss those days.  I can get it under $300 if I shop it right.  This unfortunately came in a bit higher than that but we do have the times we want and that is worth a lot. 




Poolrat said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY  TO JEFF
> 
> 
> I am trying to figure out my fall flights as SW surprised me too and released a bit early.   Only thing  they don't do a red eye and you have me convinced that is the way to go.
> 
> My problem is they released util Oct 31 and I am trying to fly back Nov 3.



Nope, no red eye on SW.  My guess is from Cali your options will be Alaska, Delta and American.  Maybe Jet Blue.  If you can make it work, Alaska is your best bet especially with the fare guarantee.



jedijill said:


> Happy Birthday Jeff!!!!
> 
> I'm so behind...I looked at flights and was pleasantly surprised by the cost.  I'm still debating tacking on F&W before the cruise vs just checking out San Juan.
> 
> I should really make a decision!
> 
> Jill in CO



You should!  Hopefully the rates won't change, I did check and our flight on the 20th is still holding at the same price (of course..since it's the one I didn't book).  It's such a crap shoot sometimes. We were hoping to stay under $600 each with the long layover in Orlando both ways and are pleased to pull that off.  Direct to SJ via another stop would have been about the same and this actually costs us less due to no hotel fees on the front end plus pre-paid entertainment since we have park tix.



franandaj said:


> Congrats on getting flights and making the decision to go!
> 
> Happy Birthday.to Jeff!



Thanks!!!


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Happy Birthday to Jeff!  He's half way to 100!



OMG I will SO not tell him you said that





dizneeat said:


> Yeah for getting your flights sorted out!




They aren't ideal, but they are close to it.



dizneeat said:


> My head spins with all the choices you had. We are pretty much set flying out of a tiny airport.
> But you got a decent price which is really nice!



In some ways it is too many choices, in some ways not enough.  I was very frustrated not to be able to find one red eye that was Alaska for both legs.  That was new and disappointing.  I do wish I'd bought the American flight when I could, then I'd be even more pleased but all things considered, for the number of flights and routes, I am happy with the final price though very glad I had a credit to ease the pain.  SJ from Seattle is not a short distance so all things considered I think we did about as well as we could have, I've been tracking it for about a year now and have never seen them lower.



dizneeat said:


> Happy birthday to Jeff!



Thanks!  We had a lovely celebration Sat/Sun and then a more minor one on the actual day and will continue the party through the weekend.



Leshaface said:


> Yay for getting your flights booked and that progress is being made!
> 
> Happy Birthday Jeff!



Yay for progress and thanks!



elphie101 said:


> Hooray! I am so glad to have stumbled upon another adventure with your gang, and glad to see you have many trips planned in the future! Loving everything so far!



!!!  Looks like you have a new report as well that I don't think I am on.




elphie101 said:


> Ah, the pain of airfare roulette. We just noticed SW came out too and already the price difference between yesterday and today is staggering (we're watching for October). Hopefully they'll come down a bit before it gets too late.



That would be nice.  I've not had any luck with SW coming down after I've bought but I've gotten decent prices.  I have seen it bounce around on other dates to be sure.  Jet Blue, for the little I've tracked it, hasn't come down a bit, it just starts low and goes up.  Alaska on the other hand...can be a roller coaster!



elphie101 said:


> Happy 50th to Jeff!!



Thanks!



PrincessInOz said:


> YAY for locking in flights.  That makes the trip real.  And the bonus NOT so minor detail is having the grands available to babysit.




Not so minor is right!  My mom actually has her 60th HS reunion that weekend but the boys are old enough that it's really just about someone there overnight and my sister is always a back up too.

Yes, once you buy flights, you've got skin in the game.  Cruise can be rebooked.  Flights...not.  I did just go ahead and add our 2014 UY points travel  insurance though, better safe than sorry.  Still need to insure the actual cruise but we are at least covered on the front and back ends of the trip now.



PrincessInOz said:


> Happy Birthday to Jeff.  Hope you had a nice lunch and day together.



We had a wonderful weekend, started the celebration saturday afternoon, and then all day Sunday.  Actual birthday was fairly good, lovely lunch out and then I made him a special dinner.  He did have to help with that a little which was frustrating but what can you do!


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> Happy Birthday to Jeff!!!
> 
> Bummer about the flights going up but glad you got them all booked. It always makes a trip more 'real' to have flights booked



Much more real, skin in the game!



glennbo123 said:


> Aw, I'm sorry to read that Cynthia.  Hang in there.  We're pulling for you to get well soon.  Don't worry about posting, just get better.



Thanks Glenn!



Leshaface said:


> Oh my Cynthia that's terrible.  I'll definitely be praying for you and hoping whatever this is, gets resolved quickly and smoothly.



I hope it does too!



Leshaface said:


> You seem like such a busy woman, that this sitting around thing is not going to be easy on you.



Oh not busier than anyone else but I don't do sitting around very well 



jedijill said:


> Oh no!  I hope you figure out the problem and heal soon!
> 
> Jill in CO



thanks Jill, me too!



Poolrat said:


> Oh No this sounds VERY familiar......
> 
> 
> I hope you find a great ortho and figure out what is causing this and that it can be fixed easily and quickly.  :hugs:



Yeah.....I hope so.  I suspect it really is a neck disc issue and the shoulder is just the latest manifestation of the same old problem but we will see.  I really am long overdue for imagery and hope they do that tomorrow so we know what we are looking at on all fronts.

But hey, in comparison...my neck feels great at the moment!



elphie101 said:


> So sorry you're dealing with this  sending you thoughts and well wishes for a speedy recovery!



Thanks!


----------



## eandesmom

dizneeat said:


> Cynthia, I really hope that it will soon be clear what causes your issues and that you will get better soon! You will be in my thoughts and prayers.



thanks Karin!



emmysmommy said:


> So sorry about this set back with your shoulder/arm.  I hope all goes well with the ortho and they figure things out and get you fixed up quickly.   Are you able to run at all though all this?  If not, I bet that drives you even crazy too.



I was able to run until recently.  I suspect I should have had an inkling things were changing for the worse when after my Sunday run I had a devil of a time getting my sports bra off. I mean they aren't the easiest thing anyway..... but   I was so bad last night though that no way could I run, or do anything.  Today is mildly better and I may well hit the recumbent bike at the gym just so that I am doing something.  I think that will be better than the elliptical, much as I'm not a fan of the recumbent.  It doesn't help that well...I've been eating non stop since Thanksgiving.   I knew I'd slid and put some weight and inches back on but it's a bit worse than I suspected and this post birthday get away week was to be my "knuckle down and get accountable" week with myfitness pal and all that.  Trying to do that and not burning calories at the same time sucks!  LOL!



emmysmommy said:


> As for your other updates... What a boat load of groceries.  I'm interested to see if your brood finished it all off before the week was up! I don't recall a whole lot of cabinet space in the kitchen for the villas.



My normal weekly cart   I was feeding vultures and that's with a lot of eating out.  BWV didn't have much space but THV has dreamy cabinets!



emmysmommy said:


> Looks like you landed on a pretty good alternative to fries at DHS!  Who knew it was so hard to find something that you associate with theme parks.



I don't think we've ever attempted to get them as a snack before, I assumed it would be very easy.



emmysmommy said:


> Your September plans are progressing nicely - especially considering having airfare checked off the list.    I always feel like the trip is irrevocably moving forward when I have airfare purchased.



irrevocable is right!



emmysmommy said:


> And happy belated 50th birthday to Jeff!!
> 
> Take care of yourself and I hope you hear some good news soon from the doctor.



Thanks, me too!



annmarieda said:


> I am so sorry you are having the neck/shoulder issues.  I really hope it gets resolved soon.



Me too, it just better not mess with the running for long, I really will go crazy then.



annmarieda said:


> I am also sorry about the flight.  Glad you got it worked out, but I didn't even read your post before I was inundating you with "omg, flights for august went up"  I am sure you were just like



  no worries, I'd have done the same thing!  Just glad they went back down and it wasn't some bizarre across the board trend.  We'd be on Amtrak!

LOL



teekathepony said:


> Oh no, very sorry to hear about your neck and arm issues, I hope that your inactivity doesn't last too long and you are able to get back to PT and healing in no time!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Thanks, I hope so as well!



mickeystoontown said:


> Cynthia, I hope that the doctors/pt figure out what is causing so much pain and that they figure it out quickly.  Praying for you!



thank you Lisa!


----------



## franandaj

So sorry to hear about your neck and shoulder.  I hope that the ortho is able to come up with a solution that leaves you pain free without generating a great deal more pain. That is so scary when you don't know what it is and even more frustrating when you have to sit around and wait for it.

Any movies you need to catch up on? Perhaps now would be a good time to watch all the star wars movies,  or Indiana Jones...Back to the Future? James Bond series?


----------



## Poolrat

eandesmom said:


> I always feel better if prices jump right after I buy...not before.
> 
> Oh well.
> Nope, no red eye on SW.  My guess is from Cali your options will be Alaska, Delta and American.  Maybe Jet Blue.  If you can make it work, Alaska is your best bet especially with the fare guarantee.
> 
> 
> 
> You should!  Hopefully the rates won't change, I did check and our flight on the 20th is still holding at the same price (of course..since it's the one I didn't book).  It's such a crap shoot sometimes. We were hoping to stay under $600 each with the long layover in Orlando both ways and are pleased to pull that off.  Direct to SJ via another stop would have been about the same and this actually costs us less due to no hotel fees on the front end plus pre-paid entertainment since we have park tix.





Oh yes the flight I was counting on for Sunday in late Oct just jumped $50.00 for a one way flight.  

Alaska and Jet blue are not an option.   The red eye on Delta will probably be the best bet to come back. I would save a nights points but still have the day in the park.  Stopping in Atl is best - Most of the way and then just the short hop home.


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> So sorry to hear about your neck and shoulder.  I hope that the ortho is able to come up with a solution that leaves you pain free without generating a great deal more pain. That is so scary when you don't know what it is and even more frustrating when you have to sit around and wait for it.



Very frustrating.  Today has been better, last night was truly brutal. Definitely messed up for sure so hopefully we will get some direction in the morning.

I don't handle sitting around very well.  I try to adapt but that seems to maybe not be working out as well as I think it does.



franandaj said:


> Any movies you need to catch up on? Perhaps now would be a good time to watch all the star wars movies,  or Indiana Jones...Back to the Future? James Bond series?



  I did at least sit down and finally get the last of the PP share done.

WHEW!

I was actually pretty productive on the work front both days, though given that yesterday was literally 5 hours of conference calls there was only so much that could have been done.



Poolrat said:


> Oh yes the flight I was counting on for Sunday in late Oct just jumped $50.00 for a one way flight.
> 
> Alaska and Jet blue are not an option.   The red eye on Delta will probably be the best bet to come back. I would save a nights points but still have the day in the park.  Stopping in Atl is best - Most of the way and then just the short hop home.



We do Delta red eyes quite often either back from Hawaii or heading to FL.  It was an option but their prices were considerably more.

It is always the one you are counting on not to go up, that does.  There were SO many options under $150 for a red eye that I wasn't worried about it.  overnight everything went to $223 and up.  If it had been all on Alaska we'd have done it as they have such a great credit policy but to book it on another with times and layovers we didn't like and not even a chance at a credit, forget it.

Not that I know what I will do with a SW or Jet Blue credit


----------



## scottny

That is so nice the offer to take you shopping. 16 bags. WOW!
I am just so disappointed in that coffee cup. LOL. Only kidding. 
I am with Jeff on the pirate thing. I just cannot do it again. 
Those drinks look good. I could not drink this past trip and I certainly missed the holiday ones and my Gray Goose Slushie. The Gumdrop looked good. 
I hear you on the prices of flights. I keep looking for Italy in September and they keep going up and down $200-300. I hate it.  I would have chosen Jetblue for the individual tvs and live map and also I love them. LOL
Yeah Jetblue. You might be longer in JFK. No flights are on time. LOL.
We will be here no matter how long it takes you to post again.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

eandesmom said:


> Thanks!  I took him for a surprise getaway on Saturday.  We had an amazing time and then continued the celebration until his actual birthday and then will celebrate this weekend with K&T.  A milestone deserves a weeklong party...even if some of that is helping to cook your own birthday dinner



I like the way you think!   Well, except for maybe the cook your own birthday dinner part........ 

I hope you are starting to feel lots better, and you're not going too stir crazy.


----------



## eandesmom

scottny said:


> That is so nice the offer to take you shopping. 16 bags. WOW!



those bags don't hold much!  You need a lot



scottny said:


> I am just so disappointed in that coffee cup. LOL. Only kidding.



I was dissapointed!!!



scottny said:


> I am with Jeff on the pirate thing. I just cannot do it again.



Ok, I will go without both of you.  LOL!  Did Vinny like it?



scottny said:


> Those drinks look good. I could not drink this past trip and I certainly missed the holiday ones and my Gray Goose Slushie. The Gumdrop looked good.



You are doing SOOOOOOOOOOO amazing!  At some point can you drink again?  

Spoiler...I didn't have a slushie on this trip





scottny said:


> I hear you on the prices of flights. I keep looking for Italy in September and they keep going up and down $200-300. I hate it.  I would have chosen Jetblue for the individual tvs and live map and also I love them. LOL
> Yeah Jetblue. You might be longer in JFK. No flights are on time. LOL.
> We will be here no matter how long it takes you to post again.



Wow, that is a wide swing!  A delay isn't a biggie, it seems they have one every hour heading to MCO so even if we have bigger issues I'm not overly concerned.  We have never flown Jet Blue and Jeff has always wanted to so it will be interesting.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I like the way you think!   Well, except for maybe the cook your own birthday dinner part........



I felt so bad! Deal at our house is that ON your actual birthday the other person cooks you whatever you want.  Jeff wanted spaghetti from scratch but however I felt like making it.  Which is funny given that the man eats it not from scratch at least 2x a month, more likely once a week.  And that he has his own scratch recipie he loves (and it's really really good!).

So I went a different route, very simple marzano sauce with nothing added, just pureed marzano tomatoes, placed on top of the noodles, ringed with italian chicken sausage and then inside the center of the sauce on top, nested a very large mound of made from scratch pesto.  Pretty presentation and then you mix it all up.  YUM!  But...I couldn't open the cans for the sauce, or cook the meat.  I booted him for the rest of it.

I've doomed myself though, forgot just how good my pesto is.  I stopped making it a long time ago and buying the Costco jars.  Which is pretty decent but oh, the difference was pretty crazy.  Bummer pine nuts are so pricey.  Evan had never had mine before and had a hallelujah moment.  LOL!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I hope you are starting to feel lots better, and you're not going too stir crazy.



Well I kept nice and busy yesterday finishing up the Epic photopass share so that was something 

It actually is a bit better, not where it was before it got worse on Monday (if that makes sense) but I probably could attempt driving.

Or not, it might make it worse.  Jeff is taking me to the doc.  We will see if I make it into the office or not.


----------



## jedijill

I thought I hated pesto until I tried some homemade pesto in Italy...now I'm hooked.  When do we get to come sample some of yours?    I'll bring a stash of pine nuts!  

Jill in CO


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> I thought I hated pesto until I tried some homemade pesto in Italy...now I'm hooked.  When do we get to come sample some of yours?    I'll bring a stash of pine nuts!    Jill in CO



Mmmmn pesto! It's easy to make


----------



## eandesmom

Calcific Tendonitis + Stiff/Frozen Shoulder

Which means I've got a big old calcium deposit on the top of my shoulder (seriously, I can see it poke through lol) and my shoulder is basically frozen

While there are other options, this is the route I am going

First line...Stretch stretch stretch, avoid things that make it worse, ibuprofen for maybe another 5 days

Second line....PT.  He is suggesting some different things than they have been doing, specifically u/s and massage.  While I don't want to change PT places, I may have to consider it.  Either way though massage is OOP which sucks.

If no improvement consider acupuncture

If no improvement MRI

Then consider surgery or cortisone, neither of which are remotely appealing to me.

They can go in and get the calcium deposit out.  It "may" be what is causing the problem but it may not and I want to rule everything else out first.  But they can also go away on their own.  It could have been there for a long time, or just appeared, no real way to know. They can also do things surgically to release the tension causing my shoulder to be frozen.  If it's the frozen issue only...they do tend to resolve themselves in 2-3 years.  Fun huh.  But still, if that really is the case then I can't see surgery making sense.  Calcium seems to be more like 5-10 years before they spontaneously maybe dissolve.  But the severe pain from that seems to go away faster than the other.

Good news is he does not think it's remotely related to the neck issues, only thing in common the 2 things have in his mind, is that both are 48 years old.  LOL!

Other good news is calcium deposit aside, the shoulder itself looks really good.


----------



## annmarieda

Glad the shoulder looks ok... but  on the calcium deposit.  Is it feeling any better?  So am I correct in understanding that this is just something you have to work with?


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> Glad the shoulder looks ok... but  on the calcium deposit.  Is it feeling any better?  So am I correct in understanding that this is just something you have to work with?



It is better, I mean I can lift my arm up enough to put on deoderant and wash my hair so that's a rather huge improvement. 

But yes, that is what it appears, something I have to work with and around.  5x a day!!  BLEH.  Which is what I'd suspected.  In some ways a relief to know it's not connected to the neck, but in some ways I wish it was as maybe then that would get truly fixed.  Was VERY impressed with the doc I ended up with though, feel excellent about my choice there.  I am not surprised it's not a quick fix, didn't expect it to be but I am also glad to not have any official restrictions, truly the more I move it the better...within reason.  I'll be icing and using heat more than before I think but tonight's run is definitely on and heavens knows I need it.  I may well end up with a break from PT while I stretch it out, I'm keeping my appointment for next week and will review the new info with them then.  He wants the stiffness dealt with before strengthening starts.


----------



## Poolrat

Checking in to see if you got back from the doc and well it looks like some good news?  

They know what it is but yes Frozen shoulder is not fun.   We did everything on my end to be sure that didn't happen to me.  

I am sure the PT knows but MOBS on the shoulder is a must.  

I hope some of things suggested help.  If they don't please make sure you go back to have the MRI to double check things.  


All in all Good to hear I guess.


----------



## Poolrat

eandesmom said:


> It is better, I mean I can lift my arm up enough to put on deoderant and wash my hair so that's a rather huge improvement.



I know what you mean.    



eandesmom said:


> But   He wants the stiffness dealt with before strengthening starts.


----------



## eandesmom

Poolrat said:


> Checking in to see if you got back from the doc and well it looks like some good news?
> 
> They know what it is but yes Frozen shoulder is not fun.   We did everything on my end to be sure that didn't happen to me.
> 
> I am sure the PT knows but MOBS on the shoulder is a must.
> 
> I hope some of things suggested help.  If they don't please make sure you go back to have the MRI to double check things.
> 
> 
> All in all Good to hear I guess.




I will, given what we saw with the calcium deposit I want to try his stretching program first, it is a bit different than what they had me doing.  5x a day though...bleh.    I could have pushed for an MRI, it really was my call, but all that is likely to do is possibly show more calcium or the depth of it and I'm not sure for today that it was needed.  If he thought there was any indication neck and shoulder were linked, I would have pushed for it and said as much.

I have no idea what MOBS stands for lol.  But if it is what I think it is, yes they have been doing that.


----------



## jedijill

Ouch!  I hope the stretching works!  

Small help on the massage, but you can get a note from your doctor and you can use your FSA to pay for it if you have money in a FSA.

Jill in CO


----------



## CarolynK

I'm catching up after a lovely 4-day WDW weekend! It was so nice to be there with low crowds! Anyway, back to your report!


eandesmom said:


> If we can't have fries...we can have some carbs another way!
> In front of the Tune in Lounge there was a holiday drink cart.
> 
> Yes please!



A good call!!



eandesmom said:


> FP+ has it's pro's and cons to be sure but let me tell you, on December 30th in a PACKED park, strolling in around noon and knocking out 3 headliners by 2:30 was pretty stinking cool.  Amazingly cool.



OMG, so true! The NYE trip was our first time ever on TSMM!! How ridiculous is that?! FP+ worked great for us. 



eandesmom said:


> I've doomed myself though, forgot just how good my pesto is.  I stopped making it a long time ago and buying the Costco jars.  Which is pretty decent but oh, the difference was pretty crazy.  Bummer pine nuts are so pricey.  Evan had never had mine before and had a hallelujah moment.  LOL!



I also like the Costco pesto, but I'm trying to make more food from scratch now - care to share your recipe??



eandesmom said:


> Calcific Tendonitis + Stiff/Frozen Shoulder
> 
> Which means I've got a big old calcium deposit on the top of my shoulder (seriously, I can see it poke through lol) and my shoulder is basically frozen


Sorry about your shoulder, it's always something isn't it?? I hope you get relief soon!


----------



## Poolrat

eandesmom said:


> It is better, I mean I can lift my arm up enough to put on deoderant and wash my hair so that's a rather huge improvement.
> 
> But yes, that is what it appears, something I have to work with and around.  5x a day!!  BLEH.  Which is what I'd suspected.  In some ways a relief to know it's not connected to the neck, but in some ways I wish it was as maybe then that would get truly fixed.  Was VERY impressed with the doc I ended up with though, feel excellent about my choice there.  I am not surprised it's not a quick fix, didn't expect it to be but I am also glad to not have any official restrictions, truly the more I move it the better...within reason.  I'll be icing and using heat more than before I think but tonight's run is definitely on and heavens knows I need it.  I may well end up with a break from PT while I stretch it out, I'm keeping my appointment for next week and will review the new info with them then.  He wants the stiffness dealt with before strengthening starts.





eandesmom said:


> I will, given what we saw with the calcium deposit I want to try his stretching program first, it is a bit different than what they had me doing.  5x a day though...bleh.    I could have pushed for an MRI, it really was my call, but all that is likely to do is possibly show more calcium or the depth of it and I'm not sure for today that it was needed.  If he thought there was any indication neck and shoulder were linked, I would have pushed for it and said as much.
> 
> I have no idea what MOBS stands for lol.  But if it is what I think it is, yes they have been doing that.



You can google MOBS and get lots of stuff.  I assume it is an acronym but don't know what it stands for.    Looking again I think it is just for MOBilization.  Passive stretches for the shoulder joint.


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> Ouch!  I hope the stretching works!



It is definitely helping.  Pretty fascinating really, just a bit different from what PT had me doing but is helping SO much more.



jedijill said:


> Small help on the massage, but you can get a note from your doctor and you can use your FSA to pay for it if you have money in a FSA.
> 
> Jill in CO



Yeah...we don't have an FSA.  Used to and we meant to start it back up this year...forgot...so need to remember next year.  LOL!  



CarolynK said:


> I'm catching up after a lovely 4-day WDW weekend! It was so nice to be there with low crowds! Anyway, back to your report!



Oh I bet!  What a contrast to NYE huh.



CarolynK said:


> OMG, so true! The NYE trip was our first time ever on TSMM!! How ridiculous is that?! FP+ worked great for us.



Oh that's so funny!  Didn't you decide to do the whole FP+ kind of at the last minute?  Very glad it was helpful for you.



CarolynK said:


> I also like the Costco pesto, but I'm trying to make more food from scratch now - care to share your recipe??



I just do a variation on this one.  I go heavier on the pine nuts, lighter on the oil, heavier on the garlic lol.  I also, this last round, did 1/2 parm and 1/2 asiago.


Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 garlic clove, peeled
2 cups fresh basil leaves. packed
1/4 cup toasted pine nuts
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
1/2 cup - 3/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
1/2 cup grated Parmesan

Into the bowl of a food processor, add the garlic, basil leaves, pine nuts, salt, and pepper. Pulse until finely chopped. With the blender still running, slowly pour 1/2 cup of olive oil. Check for a thick, yet smooth consistency, adding more oil if necessary. Transfer to a bowl and stir in 1/2 cup Parmesan.



CarolynK said:


> Sorry about your shoulder, it's always something isn't it?? I hope you get relief soon!



It is always something.  It is much better.  It won't be better overnight but at least right now seems to be  moving in the right direction.



Poolrat said:


> You can google MOBS and get lots of stuff.  I assume it is an acronym but don't know what it stands for.    Looking again I think it is just for MOBilization.  Passive stretches for the shoulder joint.



lol.  We will see what they say when I review the info he gave me.  It may make sense to stop PT for a bit  and just stretch, before going back.


----------



## eandesmom

It was 3pm.  It had been a great day so far but it had moved quickly and time was getting away from us.  At least from Jeff and I.  We had a 6:20 reservation at Ohana.  With that in mind the group huddled and talked about what to do.  The boys wanted to see LMA which was at 4:20 or 4:30 ish, something like that.  In the meantime they planned to do single rider RRC until they hurled or it closed or whatever came first.  We figured we would have just enough time for them to do that, and then needed to be on a bus headed to the Poly.  If memory serves,  Mom and Dad had a FP+ for something, either the Comedy Warehouse or BAB.  They'd sat out RRC and this was their alternative.  Jeff and I?  Well, we needed clothes to get us through the rest of the evening.  We split up.  Plan was to either meet at LMA or at the Poly bus stop at 5:15.

Jeff and I hightailed it back to BWV, I LOVE being able to just walk back!  It is such a lovely lovely walk.  Such a great HOME!  And, given our villa location, very easy to pop up the stairs from the DHS pathway and be home in minutes. 

Once home, do you think we grabbed our clothes and ran back to the park?

Not exactly. 

Jeff, suffering a serious carbo withdrawal...and the temptation of "free" drinks...with a hint from me it was determined that it was snack time, villa style.

On the balcony, of course.  

Villa = balcony, patio or deck
Stateroom = Verandah 
Aulani/Hawaii = Lanai regardless of the elevation. 

For those of you wondering why and when I change what I call it.  

Nachos with a rum and coke for Jeff and a mango/orange coconut rum concoction for me.  And yes, my drink is bigger.  The amount of booze in them though...is equal.  LOL!





Mnnn....nothing spells vacation more than those items.  Especially the mango juice coconut rum combo for me!  Even if it isn't tropical out, it is in my mind once I smell the coconut.  Jeff is the same with rum and coke.  Not drinks we have at home (or rarely rarely lol).  I used to join him in his beverage of choice but soda no longer agrees with me.

Besides, we needed to maximize view enjoyment!  As some of you may recall,  a lot of early mornings went in to securing it.

Want to see?





















Yeah, doesn't suck, does it?

Happy Guy!





Apparently either my mom called me, or I pocket dialed her as she over heard me gushing while we sat there soaking it in, saying THIS, this is why we bought here.



She thought it was cute.

While we easily could have sat there another hour, we didn't have much time, our hope was that possibly Mel and the boys would simply be able to save seats at LMA and we'd be able to make it in before the cut off.  With that in mind, we snacked quickly, grabbed clothes and headed back out.

We did decide to take a "to go" cup for the oh so long walk back to DHS.

_"Where's a mug?"_ Jeff asked.

_"What do you mean a mug?"_  I replied

_"You know, a to-go mug, like the kind we use for coffee"_

I had packed shatterproof wine glasses

and 

Tervis style wine tumblers

I had NOT packed anything remotely resembling a to go cup.  It hadn't even occurred to me to do so.

It wasn't on the list.

Planner, packer, *FAIL!*

_
"This is too small!"_

Jeff said as he tried to put a drink into the travel wine tumbler

I had to agree as I tried to do the same.

see, they aren't all that big inside...





Perfect for wine but for a cocktail?  With ice?  Didn't leave much room for the drink.  Oh well, half (or really, 1/3) of a "free" drink is better than nothing, right? 

Still, we managed

And attempted a selfie as we power walked





As you can see it was lovely out.  Just lovely!  And it was only 4pm, we'd had a productive hour.  Well productive in our minds anyway.  LOL!  Soothing the savage beast with chips, salsa and a rum and coke was a very good thing if you ask me.  Not to mention the time on the balcony and the canalside walk as well.   Mnnn vacation!  We really don't need much more than that to get our vacation mojo ON!

In short order drinks were done, cups into my bag and we were through bag check and in the park.  We *booked* it to the back of the park.

Just in time to be turned away.  It was full.

Which, while we'd have liked to have seen it (neither of us ever having seen the whole thing in its entirety) it wasn't  that big of a deal either way.  Guess what Jeff’s idea was?

Can you say single minded?





Jeff made me take another picture.  I was covering up the logo.





Sure enough they had them at whatever that place is next to Star Tours.  LOL!  You can tell we've never been in there before, I don't even remember what it is called.  It was however the consistent suggestion we'd gotten earlier from other CM's on a likely place to be able to get them even if they weren't on the menu.  Big place, had to actually go in to see if we could get them.  I believe we'd checked earlier as well but the line was so nuts that we didn't even try as they were not on the menu.  And, I think that first time right after may have been when we ran into Pat which I forgot to mention in the previous update.  It was a short hello but did offer the opportunity to introduce her to the gang in full.  

This time, no line. 

Since we were right around the corner, we snuck in the side and caught the end of the Indy show while we enjoyed our fries












As we had snuck in at the tail end, we still had some time.

Fries make you thirsty





Jeff wanted to see what they had inside, and preferably, sit there.  





He settled on a margarita, a regular one.  Me, I wanted the Berry Merry again.  Yes it was THAT good.  But they couldn't make that one inside, only outside at the cart!

So Jeff held our bar stools and ordered his drink while I went to get mine





He may have gotten a "real" glass but mine looks bigger.  Even though I well know that's only an illusion, actual liquid volume is equal.  Or is supposed to be.

I checked out the lounge tree but clearly didn't attempt another in-focus shot.  





We sat, enjoyed our drink and just having a little bit of unexpected solo quiet time in the midst of a large family trip and holiday crowds.  We knew we’d have a long evening ahead of us and while this may not win us parents of the year, we didn't have an iota of guilt about ditching everyone (planned or not) and having a moment in the sun (literally), a lovely brisk walk,  a few savory treats, a stolen glimpse of a show and a retro stop to tune in.  In fact I think it all put both of us in a pretty fantabulous mood.  Ok yeah, the cocktails didn't hurt either.   We just sat, and soaked it in.  VACATION!  As we finished up we got the text that the show was out and made our way out of the park to find the rest of the crew and catch our bus.  Though we'd had some snacks, the chips, salsa and fries really weren't cutting it after the light breakfast of yogurt, a pear and 2 turkey sausages for me.  I was ready to dig in and what a perfect place we were headed to just for that!  

Never a shortage of food at Ohana.

The real question was…how long would we have to wait for our table?  And who exactly would be at that table anyway?  I did have a reservation for 13....

The Best Disney Day Ever


----------



## CarolynK

eandesmom said:


> Oh that's so funny!  Didn't you decide to do the whole FP+ kind of at the last minute?  Very glad it was helpful for you.


Well, we had AP vouchers, not tickets, at the time we made our FP+ choices so I learned about inputting the voucher number thanks to you . 

Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Fantastic update.  Glad to see that you and Jeff are in the vacay mood.  Sometimes it is good to ditch the mob and spend some "us" time.

That view from your balcony is to die for.  It's so lovely.  I think I would have just stayed there all afternoon and not bothered to head back to the park at all.  Still, if you'd done that; you wouldn't have gotten Toon Patrol, a sneak peak at Indy nor adult drinks.

Looking forward to the 'Ohana for 13 episode.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Ouch. So sorry you are having shoulder issues.  I will pray the non-surgical options work out quickly and for a quick healing for you.  They may try manipulation under anesthesia before actually cutting, which would be better.  to you.


----------



## CarolynK

eandesmom said:


> Jeff and I hightailed it back to BWV, I LOVE being able to just walk back!  It is such a lovely lovely walk.  Such a great HOME!  And, given our villa location, very easy to pop up the stairs from the DHS pathway and be home in minutes.


I love the walk to DHS!



eandesmom said:


> Besides, we needed to maximize view enjoyment!  As some of you may recall,  a lot of early mornings went in to securing it.
> 
> Want to see?


Gorgeous! We never get BW view, we always go for the quieter (and points-cheaper) standard view, plus we like to be on the ground floor. But who can argue with that view?



eandesmom said:


> Jeff wanted to see what they had inside, and preferably, sit there.



I've always wanted to do that, but it seems that every time we try to, it's full. I'm impressed that you were able to sit at the bar during that busy time!


----------



## Linda67

Great update.
You just can't beat that view! What a fab way to spend some time together.
Not sure I would have been able to drag myself away but the to go cups would have helped to get me out of my chair!


----------



## teekathepony

> In the meantime they planned to do single rider RRC until they hurled or it closed or whatever came first.


A worthy goal indeed. 
Wow, what a nice break on the balcony. A beautiful day and a really, seriously gorgeous view.



> Soothing the savage beast with chips, salsa and a rum and coke was a very good thing if you ask me.


Agreed! It's a vacation, after all!
Oh no!! I can't believe you didn't make it into LMA! Glad it didn't get you down though, and of course, if it meant that Jeff got his fries then maybe it was meant to be.


----------



## franandaj

Great view! Free cocktails are definitely good!
I think that was the Backlot express where you got the fries. That's usually where we end up at DHS for QS lunch.
Great little slice of quality time with the hubby!


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> Jeff and I hightailed it back to BWV, I LOVE being able to just walk back!  It is such a lovely lovely walk.  Such a great HOME!  And, given our villa location, very easy to pop up the stairs from the DHS pathway and be home in minutes.



That is so cool!




eandesmom said:


> Once home, do you think we grabbed our clothes and ran back to the park?
> 
> Not exactly.
> 
> Jeff, suffering a serious carbo withdrawal...and the temptation of "free" drinks...with a hint from me it was determined that it was snack time, villa style.



It is so neat that BWV is close enough to take that snack in the villa!

On the balcony, of course.  [/quote]



eandesmom said:


> Villa = balcony, patio or deck
> Stateroom = Verandah
> Aulani/Hawaii = Lanai regardless of the elevation.
> 
> For those of you wondering why and when I change what I call it.



Makes sense to me  



eandesmom said:


> Nachos with a rum and coke for Jeff and a mango/orange coconut rum concoction for me.  And yes, my drink is bigger.  The amount of booze in them though...is equal.  LOL!



Looks like a great snack!



eandesmom said:


> Besides, we needed to maximize view enjoyment!  As some of you may recall,  a lot of early mornings went in to securing it.
> 
> Want to see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, doesn't suck, does it?



I think with that view and that location, I would have a hard time getting my dh to ever leave the balcony!



eandesmom said:


> Apparently either my mom called me, or I pocket dialed her as she over heard me gushing while we sat there soaking it in, saying THIS, this is why we bought here.



I would probably say the same thing!  Next contract we buy I think will have to be BWV!



eandesmom said:


> We did decide to take a "to go" cup for the oh so long walk back to DHS.



That side of BWV makes for a rather short walk to DHS, yes?



eandesmom said:


> I had packed shatterproof wine glasses
> 
> and
> 
> Tervis style wine tumblers
> 
> I had NOT packed anything remotely resembling a to go cup.  It hadn't even occurred to me to do so.
> 
> It wasn't on the list.
> 
> Planner, packer, *FAIL!*



I would not think to pack to go cups either.



eandesmom said:


> And attempted a selfie as we power walked



Great selfie!




eandesmom said:


> In short order drinks were done, cups into my bag and we were through bag check and in the park.  We *booked* it to the back of the park.
> 
> Just in time to be turned away.  It was full.







eandesmom said:


> Which, while we'd have liked to have seen it (neither of us ever having seen the whole thing in its entirety) it wasn't  that big of a deal either way.  Guess what Jeff’s idea was?
> 
> Can you say single minded?



Yay for getting the sought after fries. 



eandesmom said:


> He settled on a margarita, a regular one.  Me, I wanted the Berry Merry again.  Yes it was THAT good.  But they couldn't make that one inside, only outside at the cart!



I wonder if it is offered as a normal drink at other times of the year... just without the green rim?



eandesmom said:


> Never a shortage of food at Ohana.
> 
> The real question was…how long would we have to wait for our table?  And who exactly would be at that table anyway?  I did have a reservation for 13....



Nope, never a shortage.  Can't wait to hear how it went.


----------



## Moira222

Hey Cynthia! Finally I have had a little time to catch up on your fantastic New Year's trip!   My internal & laptop batteries are both about dead for the night but I just can't read and not chime in!

 First, I just loved the endo fyour first night - hearing the Illuminations from your room, just that not-so-quiet moment shared.
 Looks like you managed a few nice moments, with your mom at CP, with Pat (even grocery shopping!) and with Jeff for breakfast and you stolen chips with a view (WHAT A VIEW!)  definitely a great way to start a vacation that no doubt had a few hectic moments!

 Mugs --when we went in February I swear the best and most unique mugs were at Animal Kingdom.  There were two that I really wanted....I'll come home with one in June but not sure which!

 I agree - your parents win the prize for photos with their Spash photo. that was awesome! 

 Your shoulder sounds painful. I've had calcium deposits build up on my heel & have had to have them scraped away. ouch. Can't imagine that on my shoulder, and I hope they are able to do something non-surgical to resolve it for you.  I know what my shoulders feel like when my arthritis is acting up so can just imagine what yours feels like ....no thanks

 your drink looks so yummy...mango juice, coconut rum? or coconut something else?  I too had to give up my much loved rum & coke's (no more soda or bubbly anything) so love learning new non-soda drinks.  the one I learned how to make at F&W last year is awesome but is a serious drink and after 2 I am pretty silly.  after 3 I lose count and that's not a good thing (I had a fun birthday at least what I remember!!!) . so need something with less booze, more juice LOL.

 are you going to add a mini-TR inside this TR for the band trip to Disneyland? I've never been and would love to read more !

 time to recharge!


----------



## rentayenta

Perfect snack in a perfect location.  Great selfie. 

Can you explain this Tervis stuff.....it's mentioned a lot on the cruise forum. Are they just plastic mugs?


----------



## Chilly

Nice afternoon. That's why I want to stay in the Boardwalk area one day. Can't decide where to stay next year, price will probably be a big factor sadly this time.

They have the Comedy Warehouse at DHS now?


----------



## eandesmom

CarolynK said:


> Well, we had AP vouchers, not tickets, at the time we made our FP+ choices so I learned about inputting the voucher number thanks to you .
> 
> Thanks for the recipe!



Ah, that's right, I remember now!  Looks like AP magic bands are now happening, it will be interesting to see how that works with room reservations and other bands.  As it stands I'll have 5 bands coming for 2 trips.  

On the pesto, it really depends on how you want to use it as to how much oil, or how thick you want it.  I tend to make it quite thick as almost a tapenade so that it can then be mixed with the other sauce.  If you want it more as a stand alone sauce either add more oil, or, water from your pasta.



PrincessInOz said:


> Fantastic update.  Glad to see that you and Jeff are in the vacay mood.  Sometimes it is good to ditch the mob and spend some "us" time.



It wasn't a  planned ditch but it sure was fun!



PrincessInOz said:


> That view from your balcony is to die for.  It's so lovely.  I think I would have just stayed there all afternoon and not bothered to head back to the park at all.  Still, if you'd done that; you wouldn't have gotten Toon Patrol, a sneak peak at Indy nor adult drinks.
> 
> Looking forward to the 'Ohana for 13 episode.



We easily could have just sat there for another hour.  The only drawback, and it is a trade-off, is that the balconies are very small.  Just enough room for 2 but barely and a little hard to get in and out of the door if you are both out there with stuff on the table.




MAGICFOR2 said:


> Ouch. So sorry you are having shoulder issues.  I will pray the non-surgical options work out quickly and for a quick healing for you.  They may try manipulation under anesthesia before actually cutting, which would be better.  to you.



I don't think manipulation would be an option, if they did need to do surgery, it would be to break up the calcium deposit.  But right now it's a ton better, it's pretty fascinating how what the ortho is having me do, compared to PT, while it is similar it is just enough different that the results are very encouraging.



CarolynK said:


> I love the walk to DHS!



Me too!  I always want to walk.  Unless maybe it is absolutely pouring.



CarolynK said:


> Gorgeous! We never get BW view, we always go for the quieter (and points-cheaper) standard view, plus we like to be on the ground floor. But who can argue with that view?



I am not a ground floor fan, high up as possible!  It will be interesting to be in standard view come September and to see how much balcony, or not, time we spend as a result.



CarolynK said:


> I've always wanted to do that, but it seems that every time we try to, it's full. I'm impressed that you were able to sit at the bar during that busy time!



We were a bit surprised to but it was turning over pretty quickly and worked out perfectly!  It is cute in there.  First time we'd ever sat there, once back in 2009 I'd bought a couple of beers to go from there but that was the extent of it.



Linda67 said:


> Great update.
> You just can't beat that view! What a fab way to spend some time together.
> Not sure I would have been able to drag myself away but the to go cups would have helped to get me out of my chair!



It was a lovely little interlude!  We could have easily sat out there another hour.


----------



## afwdwfan

I'm sure that this was just the perfect afternoon for you and Jeff.  Getting some drinks, quiet time away from everyone else and just sitting on the balcony enjoying life.

It is too bad that you were too late for LMA, but I think it worked out well.  It is a good show, but it isn't something that I feel compelled to see multiple times.  In fact I think I've only seen it once...

I figured you could get fries at Backlot Express.  I love that place and we tend to try to stop by for snacks/drinks etc to go when we're in the area... and it isn't crowded.  But you made a valid point about lines there.  It seems like there are times when everyone in the park converges on those lines at the same time!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

First things first: really sorry to hear about your shoulder/neck issues.  I hope you're able to heal and they get back to normal soon.



eandesmom said:


> Jeff, suffering a serious carbo withdrawal...and the temptation of "free" drinks...with a hint from me it was determined that it was snack time, villa style.
> 
> On the balcony, of course.



We know those balconies/verandahs/lanais are important to you!

And it is a great view!



eandesmom said:


> _
> "This is too small!"_
> 
> Jeff said as he tried to put a drink into the travel wine tumbler
> 
> I had to agree as I tried to do the same.



Planner fail??  Next thing you know, you'll be eating dinner at KFC. 



eandesmom said:


> Guess what Jeffs idea was?
> 
> Can you say single minded?



 All's well that ends well.




eandesmom said:


> We sat, enjoyed our drink and just having a little bit of unexpected solo quiet time in the midst of a large family trip and holiday crowds.  We knew wed have a long evening ahead of us and while this may not win us parents of the year, we didn't have an iota of guilt about ditching everyone (planned or not) and having a moment in the sun (literally), a lovely brisk walk,  a few savory treats, a stolen glimpse of a show and a retro stop to tune in.  In fact I think it all put both of us in a pretty fantabulous mood.  Ok yeah, the cocktails didn't hurt either.   We just sat, and soaked it in.  VACATION!



Unexpected relaxing alone time is GOLD!


----------



## elphie101

Oh the food in this installment looks excellent! I could've reached through the screen and had those chips and salsa right now! Yum. (And that makes me even MORE excited for Ohana!)

Love the little quiet time - it's so great that Disney is a place where you can find these moments in the middle of such a large family trip.

A frozen shoulder doesn't sound good at all  Hope the stretching does good things for you and you feel better soon!!


----------



## eandesmom

teekathepony said:


> A worthy goal indeed.
> Wow, what a nice break on the balcony. A beautiful day and a really, seriously gorgeous view.



It was a seriously gorgeous view.  



teekathepony said:


> Agreed! It's a vacation, after all!
> Oh no!! I can't believe you didn't make it into LMA! Glad it didn't get you down though, and of course, if it meant that Jeff got his fries then maybe it was meant to be.



We really were ok with missing LMA.  It was kind of like...oh...wah...oh...ok, over it.





franandaj said:


> Great view! Free cocktails are definitely good!
> I think that was the Backlot express where you got the fries. That's usually where we end up at DHS for QS lunch.
> Great little slice of quality time with the hubby!



Free is relative as of course we had either packed the ingredients or I'd bought them that morning at Target but for the price we'd have paid in the park or elsewhere versus the villa...they were "free" in comparison.  It was quality time.  



annmarieda said:


> That is so cool!
> 
> 
> It is so neat that BWV is close enough to take that snack in the villa!
> 
> On the balcony, of course.



Of course!  It must be on the balcony and it is such a lovely little walk.



annmarieda said:


> Looks like a great snack!



It was.  We are big on chips and salsa and Jeff will use any excuse to turn them into nachos so was happy I had cheese to allow him to do so.



annmarieda said:


> I think with that view and that location, I would have a hard time getting my dh to ever leave the balcony!



I would have liked another hour for sure.



annmarieda said:


> I would probably say the same thing!  Next contract we buy I think will have to be BWV!



It still kills me that I had to let go of those waitlist points but...10 months was longer than we could wait.  If we ever do buy another contract it will be resale and it would be BWV.  Or Vero but Vero is a good 10 years away before it would make sense for us to even think about those dues in the interim.  I am glad I have the Aulani points even if I am sad about the BWV ones that weren't meant to be.



annmarieda said:


> That side of BWV makes for a rather short walk to DHS, yes?



Yes, at least we think so.  About as close as you can get really.



annmarieda said:


> I would not think to pack to go cups either.



I will now!



annmarieda said:


> Great selfie!



Ugh, I always think they are horrible but it's fun to try




annmarieda said:


> Yay for getting the sought after fries.



A man on a mission



annmarieda said:


> I wonder if it is offered as a normal drink at other times of the year... just without the green rim?



I don't think so, it wasn't on the regular drink menu in a similar fashion.



annmarieda said:


> Nope, never a shortage.  Can't wait to hear how it went.



Coming up soon!



Moira222 said:


> Hey Cynthia! Finally I have had a little time to catch up on your fantastic New Year's trip!   My internal & laptop batteries are both about dead for the night but I just can't read and not chime in!



I hear you on the battery!




Moira222 said:


> First, I just loved the endo fyour first night - hearing the Illuminations from your room, just that not-so-quiet moment shared.
> Looks like you managed a few nice moments, with your mom at CP, with Pat (even grocery shopping!) and with Jeff for breakfast and you stolen chips with a view (WHAT A VIEW!)  definitely a great way to start a vacation that no doubt had a few hectic moments!


 
Lots of little magical moments, which all added up to make something pretty special.



Moira222 said:


> Mugs --when we went in February I swear the best and most unique mugs were at Animal Kingdom.  There were two that I really wanted....I'll come home with one in June but not sure which!


 
I didn't see any at AK itself but...didn't look that hard either.  Will be paying closer attention in May for sure.



Moira222 said:


> I agree - your parents win the prize for photos with their Spash photo. that was awesome!


 
It cracks me up to no end



Moira222 said:


> Your shoulder sounds painful. I've had calcium deposits build up on my heel & have had to have them scraped away. ouch. Can't imagine that on my shoulder, and I hope they are able to do something non-surgical to resolve it for you.  I know what my shoulders feel like when my arthritis is acting up so can just imagine what yours feels like ....no thanks


 
So far the stretches are helping quite a bit.  Scraping it out does not sound like fun to me at all.



Moira222 said:


> your drink looks so yummy...mango juice, coconut rum? or coconut something else?  I too had to give up my much loved rum & coke's (no more soda or bubbly anything) so love learning new non-soda drinks.



Yes, I get a mango/orange juice or a similar blend that has mango in it (balances out the more acidic orange or pineapple) and then mix it with either coconut rum or half coconut rum, half dark rum.



Moira222 said:


> the one I learned how to make at F&W last year is awesome but is a serious drink and after 2 I am pretty silly.  after 3 I lose count and that's not a good thing (I had a fun birthday at least what I remember!!!) . so need something with less booze, more juice LOL.


 
It's a tough balance.  The juice can be a LOT of empty calories and a lot of sugar so I am pretty careful about limiting how much juice.  It's so tasty though it's easy to have a couple.



Moira222 said:


> are you going to add a mini-TR inside this TR for the band trip to Disneyland? I've never been and would love to read more !
> 
> time to recharge!



I don't know yet.  Mini PTR for sure but not sure if I'll do an actual TR or not.  I am sure I will talk about it somewhere.




rentayenta said:


> Perfect snack in a perfect location.  Great selfie.



Can't go wrong with nachos on the balcony!

It is next to impossible to get the angle right on a selfie. Bleh.



rentayenta said:


> Can you explain this Tervis stuff.....it's mentioned a lot on the cruise forum. Are they just plastic mugs?



LOL!  Yes, it's an insulated (double walled) plastic tumbler.  For hot or cold and dishwasher safe.  The official ones ROCK.  My drink stayed cold while we were out at the beach in 80+ degree weather over a decent span of time.  Very impressive.  The wine tumblers I have are imitation ones, no idea how well they actually work in terms of temperature control.  This is the "normal" size one, which is a little small to me.  Jeff has a ginormous one that's too big, I'd love something in between.


----------



## eandesmom

Chilly said:


> Nice afternoon. That's why I want to stay in the Boardwalk area one day. Can't decide where to stay next year, price will probably be a big factor sadly this time.



Price is such a drag sometimes!  We truly could not have done this trip were it not for DVC.



Chilly said:


> They have the Comedy Warehouse at DHS now?


  Just for the holidays, it was a special one.  Not sure if it will be offered again.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm sure that this was just the perfect afternoon for you and Jeff.  Getting some drinks, quiet time away from everyone else and just sitting on the balcony enjoying life.



Yep, that's pretty much our MO



afwdwfan said:


> It is too bad that you were too late for LMA, but I think it worked out well.  It is a good show, but it isn't something that I feel compelled to see multiple times.  In fact I think I've only seen it once...



We thought it worked out for the best too!



afwdwfan said:


> I figured you could get fries at Backlot Express.  I love that place and we tend to try to stop by for snacks/drinks etc to go when we're in the area... and it isn't crowded.  But you made a valid point about lines there.  It seems like there are times when everyone in the park converges on those lines at the same time!



Oh my goodness the lines earlier were insane.  And then nothing!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> First things first: really sorry to hear about your shoulder/neck issues.  I hope you're able to heal and they get back to normal soon.



Thanks.  The neck is a long term chronic thing but hopefully the shoulder will not be.  The idea of working around both was a bit freaky.  Not to mention making me feel very old and fragile.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> We know those balconies/verandahs/lanais are important to you!
> 
> And it is a great view!



Yes they are!  And worth every early morning to get it too.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Planner fail??  Next thing you know, you'll be eating dinner at KFC.



That's going a little far now...

or not



Captain_Oblivious said:


> All's well that ends well.



True dat




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Unexpected relaxing alone time is GOLD!



Priceless!



elphie101 said:


> Oh the food in this installment looks excellent! I could've reached through the screen and had those chips and salsa right now! Yum. (And that makes me even MORE excited for Ohana!)



 for Chips and Salsa!



elphie101 said:


> Love the little quiet time - it's so great that Disney is a place where you can find these moments in the middle of such a large family trip.



It's the quiet moments that keep you sane!



elphie101 said:


> A frozen shoulder doesn't sound good at all  Hope the stretching does good things for you and you feel better soon!!



Thanks, it is better.  Significantly.  Hopefully it will continue to improve but I am mostly functional again.    Now I just have to get caught up all over the DIS!


----------



## KatMark

I am back and starting to try to catch up on TR's and yours is the first I came to.

What a fun update. I'm so glad you and Jeff got some free time and could enjoy a cocktail on the balcony before heading back.

Too funny with the glass you tried to put your "to go" drinks in the champagne glasses and you forgot the reusable mugs.

We have yet to make the walk from the Boardwalk to the Studios but will rectify that in September.

Glad you got to enjoy the Tune Lounge and catch part of the Indy show.

I can't wait to hear who all showed up to dinner.


----------



## MEK

eandesmom said:


>



Nice.  Very nice indeed!  And definitely worth the room stalking.  I like how well you can see Spaceship Earth.  Very cool!  



eandesmom said:


> [/COLOR]



Yum - yeah - definitely not the right size for a cocktail, but they are cute.  Did you get them at food & wine?  I can't see the logo.  



eandesmom said:


> [/COLOR]



Cute selfie!  



eandesmom said:


> [/COLOR]


When I finally hit the Tune In lounge I had visions of your margarita.  Unfortunately that is just a seasonal item and nothing on the menu came close so I settled for Dad's lemonade.  

So a fun evening for sure, so far.  Too bad you missed LMA, but at least you got to see part of Indy and you did get a few moments to yourself.  Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Enjoyed the update! It seems like you were running around like crazy, and yet managed to slow down, relax and enjoy some quality time, personal time, and calm vacation time! 

It looks like a beautiful day indeed, and what an amazing view you had from your verandah, balcony, deck, patio............or whatever! 

Can't wait to hear about your Ohana dinner!   Hope you got lots of pictures. 13 on your reservation?  Can't wait to see who made it.......and if you had any empty seats.


----------



## CarolynK

eandesmom said:


> On the pesto, it really depends on how you want to use it as to how much oil, or how thick you want it.  I tend to make it quite thick as almost a tapenade so that it can then be mixed with the other sauce.  If you want it more as a stand alone sauce either add more oil, or, water from your pasta.



Thanks, once we're done with the Costco pesto that I've frozen, I'm gonna try it.


eandesmom said:


> I am not a ground floor fan, high up as possible!  It will be interesting to be in standard view come September and to see how much balcony, or not, time we spend as a result.



You can see Illuminations from standard view, and kind of hear the music, though a bit out of sync.

We ask for ground floor because std view is close-ish to the parking lot, and ground floor makes bringing in groceries a lot easier!


----------



## Leshaface

Hopefully the stretching and PT will help with no surgery needed!

Such a nice spread you have back at the villa!  Mmm, your drink looks delicious.  I like rum and cokes too, but yours sounds yummy

I love that you guys took your drinks to go! 

Sounds like you two had a nice, although short, relaxing time with each other.


----------



## jeremysdisneymom

Great update!  What a fabulous afternoon enjoying time with each other.  

Love the views from the boardwalk!  What an amesome view you had from your balcony.

You did pick a good resort to own at!  Love staying there and being so close to Epcot and DHS.

Hope your shoulder gets better!    I had tendonitis in my left one a few years ago.  I eventually had the cortisone shot and 6 weeks of therapy.  I got very weak after the shot and finally had to pull over on the drive home and get something to eat.  Doctor later told me that the shot can effect your sugar levels.  I think that was what happened with me.  But other than that, no side effects.


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> I am back and starting to try to catch up on TR's and yours is the first I came to



Awww, thanks!   I need to pop around and get caught up, should get a little bit of time tonight to do it



KatMark said:


> I
> What a fun update. I'm so glad you and Jeff got some free time and could enjoy a cocktail on the balcony before heading back.



It was such an unexpected treat!  We both were a bit giddy



KatMark said:


> I
> Too funny with the glass you tried to put your "to go" drinks in the champagne glasses and you forgot the reusable mugs.



Well I didn't have the reusable mugs on the list.  I knew they'd gone to the chip thing so didn't see the point in case we bought some, it would be just a mug overload and we already have that as it is.  We bought in Aulani on day one and so it just never occurred to me to pack them.  DOH!



KatMark said:


> I
> We have yet to make the walk from the Boardwalk to the Studios but will rectify that in September.



I love that walk.  It's a nice little run too!



KatMark said:


> I
> Glad you got to enjoy the Tune Lounge and catch part of the Indy show.



Me too, it was perfect and arguably better than LMA.  For us at that moment in time anyway



KatMark said:


> I
> I can't wait to hear who all showed up to dinner.







GoofyFan1515 said:


> Enjoyed the update! It seems like you were running around like crazy, and yet managed to slow down, relax and enjoy some quality time, personal time, and calm vacation time!



We did!  I figure I earned all that laziness on the balcony anyway for getting all the groceries.  It was SO much work you know.  



GoofyFan1515 said:


> It looks like a beautiful day indeed, and what an amazing view you had from your verandah, balcony, deck, patio............or whatever!



That thing hanging off the side of the building...



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Can't wait to hear about your Ohana dinner!   Hope you got lots of pictures. 13 on your reservation?  Can't wait to see who made it.......and if you had any empty seats.



We shall see, huh!



CarolynK said:


> Thanks, once we're done with the Costco pesto that I've frozen, I'm gonna try it.



I really need to get better about freezing stuff.  It just doesn't last long enough to freeze!



CarolynK said:


> You can see Illuminations from standard view, and kind of hear the music, though a bit out of sync.



Good to know!  I did put in a room request, we will see but there are some decent options if I get lucky.  



CarolynK said:


> We ask for ground floor because std view is close-ish to the parking lot, and ground floor makes bringing in groceries a lot easier!



We have weird ground floor issues but I can definitely see that making sense



Leshaface said:


> Hopefully the stretching and PT will help with no surgery needed!



I hope so!  It's sore today but still, amazingly improved.  PT later today




Leshaface said:


> Such a nice spread you have back at the villa!  Mmm, your drink looks delicious.  I like rum and cokes too, but yours sounds yummy



Well we had chips at least!    I do like rum and coke, especially with coconut rum but my body is much happier if I skip the soda entirely.



Leshaface said:


> I love that you guys took your drinks to go!



Our mini drinks.  You should have heard Jeff.  The drama of the too small cup!

The cup drama is not over... 



Leshaface said:


> Sounds like you two had a nice, although short, relaxing time with each other.



We did, it was a lovely little respite



jeremysdisneymom said:


> Great update!  What a fabulous afternoon enjoying time with each other.



It was!  When you plan a big trip like this you don't expect stolen moments like that.  Unless you proactively steal them...which will happen on this trip too.  LOL!



jeremysdisneymom said:


> Love the views from the boardwalk!  What an amesome view you had from your balcony.



It was!!!   And honestly, other than fireworks I was not bothered by noise



jeremysdisneymom said:


> You did pick a good resort to own at!  Love staying there and being so close to Epcot and DHS.



I actually love all of my home resorts and am happy to say we (after May anyway) will have used the 11m advantage at each and that right there kind of validates each one.  We've used each for the reason we bought there and that makes me very happy.



jeremysdisneymom said:


> Hope your shoulder gets better!    I had tendonitis in my left one a few years ago.  I eventually had the cortisone shot and 6 weeks of therapy.  I got very weak after the shot and finally had to pull over on the drive home and get something to eat.  Doctor later told me that the shot can effect your sugar levels.  I think that was what happened with me.  But other than that, no side effects.



Honestly I would probably have surgery first if it came to that since all they are really doing is breaking up the calcium and the cortisone doesn't do that.  I had one shot in my elbow once and it's so damaging that I really don't want another one in any part of my body if I can possibly avoid it.  Not to mention it actually lightened my skin (which I was warned about but...)  What I have is self limiting so honestly unless I become completely non functional I am better off waiting it out.  So far it is a lot better, sore but I am pretty functional.  I'm not exactly flexible normally anyway


----------



## khertz

Ditching the family for drinks sounds like a perfect way to prep for the big holiday crowds.


----------



## natebenma

I'm back at No Fries for You!

That was SUPER nice of Pat to take you grocery shopping.  I know, and I'm sure she knows, how much you appreciated it!

That's a lot of food! 

Not bad to get to HS when you did. 

So glad you got a different ending on Star Tours.  I think I have been 2-3 times since the refurb, and it seems like the same ending to me all the time- I'm not sure.  I definitely haven't seen the underwater one.

The Jack Sparrow thing sounds like a decent time-killer if you are waiting for a FP to come due or something.  

I LOVE your photopass pictures from RNR!!!  

If you can't find fries, then adult bevvies as a Plan B is not a bad option.  

Be back soon!


----------



## eandesmom

khertz said:


> Ditching the family for drinks sounds like a perfect way to prep for the big holiday crowds.



It was!!!



natebenma said:


> I'm back at No Fries for You!
> 
> That was SUPER nice of Pat to take you grocery shopping.  I know, and I'm sure she knows, how much you appreciated it!



It was an absolute godsend



natebenma said:


> That's a lot of food!



A normal week at the grocery store.  Sigh.  Well except there were WAY more adult beverages than you'd find in my cart for one week.



natebenma said:


> Not bad to get to HS when you did.



I was really pleased!  I had deliberately done the FP's for a little later so kids could sleep in if they wanted and I could hit the store and it worked out perfectly.



natebenma said:


> So glad you got a different ending on Star Tours.  I think I have been 2-3 times since the refurb, and it seems like the same ending to me all the time- I'm not sure.  I definitely haven't seen the underwater one.



I swear the previous trip, 2-3 times as well, it was always the same ending.  The underwater one is my favorite so far but I did get 3 different ones over the course of the trip which made me happy



natebenma said:


> The Jack Sparrow thing sounds like a decent time-killer if you are waiting for a FP to come due or something.



It was perfect!  Well for most of us anyway.



natebenma said:


> I LOVE your photopass pictures from RNR!!!



I look miserable huh 



natebenma said:


> If you can't find fries, then adult bevvies as a Plan B is not a bad option.
> 
> Be back soon!



It worked for us!


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> Of course!  It must be on the balcony and it is such a lovely little walk.








eandesmom said:


> It was.  We are big on chips and salsa and Jeff will use any excuse to turn them into nachos so was happy I had cheese to allow him to do so.



A favorite of ours too!   





eandesmom said:


> It still kills me that I had to let go of those waitlist points but...10 months was longer than we could wait.  If we ever do buy another contract it will be resale and it would be BWV.  Or Vero but Vero is a good 10 years away before it would make sense for us to even think about those dues in the interim.  I am glad I have the Aulani points even if I am sad about the BWV ones that weren't meant to be.



You have a BWV contract though, right?  I think getting the Aulani points is super cool though.  That will probably be our off in the distance one.... I can't even see us staying there for some time. (races are sucking up my points )



eandesmom said:


> Yes, at least we think so.  About as close as you can get really.



And for this reason, I really wanted to be there for the race.  Oh well...


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> A favorite of ours too!



can't go wrong with chips and salsa, especially once you add the cheese!




annmarieda said:


> You have a BWV contract though, right?  I think getting the Aulani points is super cool though.  That will probably be our off in the distance one.... I can't even see us staying there for some time. (races are sucking up my points )



Yes, we have 3 total.  SSR, BWV and Aulani.  Bought SSR for the THV advantage, BWV for obvious reasons and Aulani for 11m advantage.  I think there are plenty of times at Aulani you don't need it but since we are likely to use it for holidays and spring breaks it could be handy to have that advantage though I don't imagine most time we really need it till 8-9 months out versus the 11.  The plan is that at some point we can get in a rotation, esp once all kids are in college, that Jeff and I do Aulani every other year and then the other 2 contracts are our WDW "pool".  We will see how that pans out.  The reality is right now I am a bit short to book exactly what I want for spring break next year (while preserving some points for F&W 2015) so it will be interesting to see what we end up going with.  I have 12 scenarios, 6 that seem best and will need to decide what to book at 11m.  Or not.  I need to see what Jeff thinks as I'm sure that will narrow down the scenarios quickly.



annmarieda said:


> And for this reason, I really wanted to be there for the race.  Oh well...



I would NOT give up hope.  You just never know!


----------



## eandesmom

The bus gods were with us and in relatively short order, we were on our way to the Poly. We checked in and were given our pager.

There were nine of us.

My original reservation for 13 included my sister Kerri and her DH Eric.  Aka Big Eric.  While they had in fact arrived earlier that day, his beloved Oregon Ducks had a bowl game that would be going during dinner.  Which meant we had yet to see them at all.  I had known they would not be making it once the bowl and time was announced.  It had also included my nephew Isaac and one of his parents as at the 6m window we really hoped and thought that they would be coming.

I had tried to bump it down to 11 once I knew we wouldn't have Isaac and either my brother or ex-SIL but they couldn't do it.  I didn't want to lose the reservation so left it alone.  I figured worst case, they charged me the no show fee for 2.  And then it became 4.  Given my previous experience attempting to reduce it, I didn't bother calling.  However, my sister was willing to pay that if need be since they were bailing on us for football. Their exciting plan was to go to ESPN to watch the game.  When we arrived, it was on in the bar.  Go Ducks!

We had added one person to the reservation so in the end we were only 3 short.  At check in, they didn't seem to care.  YAY! Our additional guest was waiting at the bar for us.  Which was good as we really needed to go to the bar.

No, not for Jeff and I.  Well, at least not for me, Jeff did get something. I was taking a break!   But....my mom.  My mom was CRABBY.  With a capital C.  Or K.  She had gotten really sick in the fall, had a pretty disastrous vacation (nightmare river cruise) and then came home to come down with shingles.  On her face.  OW!!!!!  It had taken her a LONG time to recover.  All the walking had been to much.  She was wiped out.  And her shingles were flaring.  I was on a mission.

I told her

*YOU NEED A DRINK IN A PINEAPPLE!
*

I am going to go get you a drink in a pineapple!

I didn't even let her say yes or no but she looked at me sort of surprised and said...okay?

And I ran to the bar to take care of my mom.

And just so happened to find our other guest there!

Guess who’s coming to dinner?

PAT was coming to dinner!!!!





I was very excited to be able to finally spend a little more time with her that wasn't a rushed ride through space or a grocery aisle dash!

While we were waiting for our drinks our pager went off.  I have NEVER been seated that quickly at Ohana, it had to be a record.  Apparently my sister had the same idea and had also bought one for my mom, ordering from a server in the bar.

She decided to keep hers





Mom looks MUCH happier now (and as you can see it is no longer full)





Cheers!





I absolutely bombed at taking pictures.  It was just a fun, busy and FAST dinner.  I swear Pat was there!!!! I've never seen the food come out that fast either!  Both Melissa and Pat had special meetings with the staff about their various allergies and what they could, and couldn't eat.  The rest of the food came so fast if memory serves, there were lags when they didn't have anything at all which was a little annoying.  Still, at the end of the day they were well taken care of and I know my sister was quite happy with her meal.

Jeff was quite happy with the caramel sauce





Shocker I know.

I have no idea what was going on here, Pat had given the boys yet some more sorcerers cards but this sure doesn't look like trading!

More like I WIN!





Something.

Oh wait, Evan got in on it too.





Probably a clacker thingy from the parade the little kids do???  No clue and I was having water.  LOL!

Ah, a maraca of sorts it appears





Quin was a bit less animated than the others









I guess Evan wanted to make sure Kolby ate enough after the previous evenings events?





After dinner we meandered down to the shops and the kids actually spent quite a bit of time in the art shop.  I was busy chatting and honestly didn't track all that much but I know they all found art they really wanted, stuff they thought I should by for myself and watched an artist working out front.  Some neat stuff in that place.  A bit rich for my wallet to be sure and not much I’d actually put on my walls but very fun to look at.  We also checked in with Kerri and Eric.  Apparently they'd waited to get into ESPN (we had warned them!) and then had bailed back to their room when they realized that there was no sound for the game.  If memory serves they'd had a really marginal meal either there or at Big River, or maybe it was both.  Big River at lunch after they arrived and ESPN for dinner. 

After our art walk the group conferred.  And split up.

Melissa, Evan and Quin headed back to BWV via the monorail and walking through Epcot. The big boys REALLY wanted to swim and had zero interest in fireworks.  The not quite as big boys REALLY wanted fireworks.
Mom, Dad, Jeff, Pat, Eric, Kolby and I headed down to the Poly beach to watch Wishes.

I attempted a couple of pics from my phone





Kolby was into it, he was "directing" the fireworks if I recall correctly

















Eric enjoyed the sand as much as the fireworks





Our original plan had been to maybe head to MK and then see the pre-NYE fireworks, back from the beach or from inside the park but no one was all that into the idea.  Pat planned to stay and watch the Electric Water Pageant.  I had never seen it but Jeff and the boys weren't that into the idea.  My folks were toast and they decided to take a bus to DHS and then boat to the Swan.  At least I think that's what they did, they wanted to minimize walking.  We decided to head back too, by way of Epcot.  We took off for the monorail and I am not sure if my folks stayed to watch the EWP or not.  Luckily for me, from the monorail, what did I see?

The EWP!  We could even hear quite a bit of the music.  It was actually a really cool view and made for a magical monorail ride.  Soon enough, we were at Epcot.

And started walking.

But not straight to the resort.  It was vacation!  We couldn't walk towards the WS without checking some wait times.  We weren't tired!  And there wasn't much of a wait.  Or maybe not even any if memory serves.  It was crazy, we walked right in.

Go Green!













Jeff spotted some caramel candy he wanted in this shop but elected to wait given the fact that he'd drunk out of the pitcher at dinner.

_Continued in next post
_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

We moved on, and decided (ok I made everyone) to get a picture!













The PP guys had some fun with us













For the life of my I can't figure out the tree seems to be over Jeff’s face on this one





As we headed out to the WS, debating which way to go and deciding to go the long way around, we noticed something.

Crowds!

Getting ready for illuminations!
_
"Can we watch?"_  asked the boys?

_"Why sure, why not?"_  How cool is that on the timing!

Jeff and I looked at each other

And smiled

Great minds think alike!

_"You guys wait here" _we told them as we found a decent viewing spot in front of Mexico.

_"We will be right back"_

And to the Ditch we went!  Making it in just under the wire before they closed up for the night.

SCORE!

We stood and enjoyed the magic of illuminations with our beloved ditch rita, the first ditch rita of the trip, and just soaked it all in.

































As always, the music, the entire show, the finale to me, is bar none my favorite.  (In fact, it's my ringtone lol)  But just when we thought it was over

Something new (to me)

































Magical.  Just magical.

We took our time walking back, enjoying the goodnight messages from the World.  As we entered the villa we found the big boys in bed watching TV, they'd had a lot of fun swimming and had braved the creepy clown slide.  Melissa in the living room, in bed but awake, reading and enjoying a glass of wine.  Kolby went up to his mom, gave her the biggest hug and said.

*THAT WAS THE BEST DISNEY DAY EVER!
*

And it really was.  So many magical moments.  Unexpected alone time with Jeff, fun rides with the kids, a wonderful dinner, double fireworks and a water pageant and a very special DISmeet?  Quality family time in spades?  What more could anyone ever want out of a day.  It was just FUN, pretty much all day.  Surprisingly relaxing and relaxed for the time of year and just...FUN.  Magical.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Okay - I'm all caught up!  SO sorry about your shoulder problems - but I'm glad things seem to be improving.  My boss has frozen shoulder and suffers often.

What an awesome day! Mango and coconut rum you say?  Sounds good to me!
I was  at Jeff's dilemma about the cups being too small and YOU forgot to pack travel mugs?  OH MY!  I forgot a couple things this trip too.  But, it wasn't on the list!  So I guess my list was not up to par.

I now understand the benefit of owning at Boardwalk.  We were discussing our next trip tonight over dinner and saying how it would be nice to own there.  We do have a small contract at Beach, but it seems tough to get rooms there.

Two fireworks shows in one night?  AWESOME!

What a great ending with your family too.


----------



## Poolrat

Yes, Dinner was magical ...Fast but magical.  You are right my salad and special chicken came out WAY after it was on the table but hey it was fine.  I just felt bad not eating all the chicken when it arrive with or after the dessert.  


I may make you wait but I ended up not staying after the EWP.  

I am glad you got to see the holiday tag in person and even got a drink at the ditch.   

Walking around the WS and out the back way is magical when the herd is heading for the entrance.  

I am so glad we had some extended time together but it never seems like enough.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Glad you had a fun Disney day.  

Dinner, fireworks, EWP, Mission Space, Illuminations and all that with quality time with family?  That's icing on the cake for the night.  Wonderful.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CarolynK

You guys did a lot in one day! We've never eaten at O'Hana, but we have had the pineapple drink at Kona Cafe. Your description of how fast the food came out reminded me that's one of the reasons we rarely eat at Disney restaurants anymore. It sounds like at least you enjoyed the food and especially the company, though!!

Enjoying a rita while watching Illuminations, sounds perfect!


----------



## MEK

eandesmom said:


> *THAT WAS THE BEST DISNEY DAY EVER!
> *



How great!  

And it sounds like it really was the best day ever.  I really believe that spontaneity and just letting things happen can make the best day ever!  

So, NO pictures of Pat?  What?  Between the two of you, no pictures?  Pat?????

So fun to watch fireworks from the beach, see the EWP from the monorail, and still back to Epcot in time to see Illuminations.  What time was Illuminations?  

Very, very fun evening!


----------



## annmarieda

It was very nice of both you and your sister to think to take care of your mom with a drink in a pineapple. 

I am glad there were not problems with checking in for dinner AND that you seated so soon!!  

Looks like dinner was a lot of fun for all of you.  I think Ohana is the perfect place for a big meal together. 

Until we stayed at WL, I wasn't very familiar with anything about EWP.  I don't know if I just never noticed it during times where, like you, I would have been able to see it from say the monorail or something.... but that stay (at WL)- we could not escape it each evening.  (if we were back to the room and often we were)  We could see and hear it.  It is a fun little "extra".  Love Disney and all the little extras. 

How cool you got to sneak in a ride for the night.  I have never been on MS... so it took me a second to figure that the picture was for that ride. 

Photopass pictures are awesome!!!  Although, I agree the one with the tree in place of part of Jeff's head is odd. 

How cool you got to see both firework displays!!!  This was indeed an excellent day!  I love how you summed it up!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

What a fabulous day! Love that you all were comfortable splitting up and fun was had by all  

How nice Pat was able to join you for dinner and the missing people weren't an issue.


----------



## rentayenta

'Ohana is one of my favorite large party meals. Looks like you all had a great time. Glad your cute mom chilled with her drink in a pineapple. Who couldn't be happy with that?


----------



## KatMark

Smart move on getting mom the drink at Ohana in a pineapple. 

It looks like everyone was having a grand time at dinner. And Jeff certainly looked like he was into that caramel.

Splendid idea to watch Wishes from the beach (you wouldn't want to do that now...in fact, you probably can't).

I'm glad you got to see part of the EP from the monorail. When we used to ride the monorail we were able to catch it from there every once in awhile.

LOVE the photopass pictures...you guys (and gal) all look like you are having a blast.

Nice. sneak in to the Ditch and then catching Illuminations. We never got to see the special Illuminations show for Christmas even though we had special seating.

Kolby was right...looked like the best Disney Day ever.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I'm glad your day turned out so well!  Alot of variety in activities, but it all came together great! I love hearing your nephew expressed how fun it was - that's what all the planning is about, right?  We were at said bowl game - your DB is a great fan, to miss a Ohana dinner to try to get the game in!  GO DUCKS!


----------



## emmysmommy

I'm glad to hear that you have a diagnosis that you can try conservative treatment on.  Sounds like time will tell how successful that is.  However, knowing what it is must be some relief.  

Relaxing on the balcony without cocktails and snacks is awesome but you made it even better with your mini party for two on the balcony!  Bummer that you weren't able to tote as much of the cocktails to go but great solution nonetheless!  

Ha ha!  Jeff finally satisfied his craving for fries.  And.... thirst ensued!  Sounds like you HAD to go to the lounge for a drink.   How nice to spend some time relaxing.

Good call for the cocktail for your mom.  Surely it is medicinal for any cranky mood!  Sounds like dinner was everything you anticipated it to be.  And getting to spend time with Pat as well!


----------



## eandesmom

Mndisneygirl said:


> Okay - I'm all caught up!  SO sorry about your shoulder problems - but I'm glad things seem to be improving.  My boss has frozen shoulder and suffers often.



I really wouldn't wish it on anyone, I have a new appreciation for shoulder issues that is for sure!



Mndisneygirl said:


> What an awesome day! Mango and coconut rum you say?  Sounds good to me!



Yes, mango and coconut!  YUM!!



Mndisneygirl said:


> I was  at Jeff's dilemma about the cups being too small and YOU forgot to pack travel mugs?  OH MY!  I forgot a couple things this trip too.  But, it wasn't on the list!  So I guess my list was not up to par.



Yep, all my fault.  In all fairness...I have packed them in the past.  I didn't as I figured we might buy one and well, they take up space but I wasn't really thinking of Jeff's needs at the time, more overall kids and soda and not really needing them this trip.  I didn't expect drama over it 



Mndisneygirl said:


> I now understand the benefit of owning at Boardwalk.  We were discussing our next trip tonight over dinner and saying how it would be nice to own there.  We do have a small contract at Beach, but it seems tough to get rooms there.



Tough even at 11m?  or tough because it's a small contract?



Mndisneygirl said:


> Two fireworks shows in one night?  AWESOME!



Very unexpected and as a result, absolutely magical!



Mndisneygirl said:


> What a great ending with your family too.



It was.  We had a ton of fun and everyone got to do what they wanted, it was perfect.



Poolrat said:


> Yes, Dinner was magical ...Fast but magical.  You are right my salad and special chicken came out WAY after it was on the table but hey it was fine.  I just felt bad not eating all the chicken when it arrive with or after the dessert.



It's so funny, so often you think of Ohana as a long dining experience but boy, it really wasn't!  Biggest bummer of that was not enough time to really chat with you  The timing was very off for both you and Melissa, frustrating.



Poolrat said:


> I may make you wait but I ended up not staying after the EWP.



It would have been quite the long wait and I have a feeling the crowds at MK were beyond ugly so probably the right call!



Poolrat said:


> I am glad you got to see the holiday tag in person and even got a drink at the ditch.



See, there was a reason I passed on the pineapple at dinner, saving myself for the Ditch!  I loved the holiday tag!!!!!!!!!!!  LOVED it



Poolrat said:


> Walking around the WS and out the back way is magical when the herd is heading for the entrance.



It really was



Poolrat said:


> I am so glad we had some extended time together but it never seems like enough.



It was never enough!  And crazy how many times over the next couple of days we were in the same places but never really connected again other than via text.  Even though I realized it at the time, looking at the pics on the PP share reminded me just how close...and so far...we were a couple of days 



PrincessInOz said:


> Glad you had a fun Disney day.
> 
> Dinner, fireworks, EWP, Mission Space, Illuminations and all that with quality time with family?  That's icing on the cake for the night.  Wonderful.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



I really don't know what more anyone can ask for!  It was a great night, just unfolded beautifully and everyone was able to things that made them happy  



CarolynK said:


> You guys did a lot in one day! We've never eaten at O'Hana, but we have had the pineapple drink at Kona Cafe. Your description of how fast the food came out reminded me that's one of the reasons we rarely eat at Disney restaurants anymore. It sounds like at least you enjoyed the food and especially the company, though!!



I can honestly say that was our only rushed meal of the entire trip, or at least the only rushed one that I remember.  For the most part we had amazing service.  At least at Disney.  It is good food and honestly even though it was rushed, everyone was quite hungry and with the kids too old to be really into the interactive stuff parading around the room it was probably just as well it was as fast as it was.  At the time we had been concerned about seeing Wishes on time and as it was, we had some time to kill before it.  Which worked out well all around.  I have had the pineapple drink before, it is good albeit overpriced.  Having had my afternoon rum/mango concoction though I was pretty good on the rum drinks and didn't want to go "back" after that late afternoon berry margarita, it just seemed like a bad mixing choice and a break sounded perfect.  



CarolynK said:


> Enjoying a rita while watching Illuminations, sounds perfect!



Not to mention validating my call to skip the Lapu Lapu!



MEK said:


> How great!
> 
> And it sounds like it really was the best day ever.  I really believe that spontaneity and just letting things happen can make the best day ever!



It really was.  After that first day where there was a fair amount scheduled, the bulk of the trip was pretty flexible.  Other than dinner and FP's we generally went with the flow, often checking the night before to confirm that the FP's still worked (which I neglected to mention we had done this night as well when we split up) but there was a lot of leeway in things.  It really was nice that the kids were old enough to go on their own.  We never let them actually to go a park without an adult at all but once in, they were cut loose quite often.



MEK said:


> So, NO pictures of Pat?  What?  Between the two of you, no pictures?  Pat?????



I know!  We suck!!!!!   I was checking the pics of Kolby on the beach to see if she made it in as a shadow or anything but nope.



MEK said:


> So fun to watch fireworks from the beach, see the EWP from the monorail, and still back to Epcot in time to see Illuminations.  What time was Illuminations?
> 
> Very, very fun evening!



According to my time stamps, it looks like Wishes was at 8:30 (earlier due to the special pre NYE showing at 11:50) and Illuminations was at 10:30.  We hadn't remotely checked Epcot evening hours, not expecting to be there so it was a pleasant surprise.  Of course later in the trip we had a bit of a reverse surprise in that area but on this night it worked out perfectly.

I hope park hours get extended for our dates, right now everything looks fairly early.  BOO


----------



## Chilly

I'm glad your trip is going so well, I know there was a lot of planning involved with so many people, so I'm happy its all going great and your creating lots of family memories.

I love Ohana and watching the fireworks from the beach, I've got some lovely memories of that.

30th Dec is of course also my best Disney day as that's our wedding anniversary.


----------



## afwdwfan

Wow... that was definitely a fantastic day!  You can't ask for a better experience at dinner than to get seated and served so quickly.  And it looks like everyone, especially the boys, had a great time just playing around and enjoying each others' company.  

Your evening stroll through EPCOT was definitely the icing on the cake though.  Sneaking in an extra ride, watching Illuminations and having a drink from the Ditch... that's almost like an extra bonus park evening!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Looks like a great time at The Poly, and dinner at Ohana!   It was nice of you and your sister to both think of your Mom and get her the pineapple drink, although your sister doesn't look very disappointed that she got "stuck" with the one she bought. 

Amazing that you got seated so quickly, especially during such a busy time of the year!  I guess they knew how busy they were going to be, so maybe everyone was getting the express food delivery service to move the crowds along more quickly??? 

Too funny about Jeff eating the caramel sauce right out of the pitcher!  I bet that is a quite a sight for someone sitting nearby who doesn't know how he is! 

Nice that you had another special DISmeet and Pat was able to join you for dinner, and you got to spend some time together during dinner and out on Poly Beach.  Can't beat special moments with friends during vacation!   And cool that you got to make it over to Epcot and get your ride on!!! 



eandesmom said:


> We moved on, and decided (ok I made everyone) to get a picture!


 Really nice picture! glad everyone "decided" that is what they wanted to do! 



eandesmom said:


> For the life of my I can't figure out the tree seems to be over Jeffs face on this one


 Wow, that is strange! 


So nice to end the evening with IllumiNations, and you even got to do it with your Ditch 'Rita in hand!!! 



eandesmom said:


> We took our time walking back, enjoying the goodnight messages from the World.  As we entered the villa we found the big boys in bed watching TV, they'd had a lot of fun swimming and had braved the creepy clown slide.  Melissa in the living room, in bed but awake, reading and enjoying a glass of wine.  Kolby went up to his mom, gave her the biggest hug and said.
> 
> *THAT WAS THE BEST DISNEY DAY EVER!
> *


 How special is THAT!!!


----------



## tinacaplan

So, in my attempt to jump back into the Dis, I'm just picking up TRs where it seems somewhat prudent to do so...

Love your BWV pictures.  While my heart belongs to the Beach Club, you cannot deny the beauty of that entire area.  

It must be kind of cool that your'e able to let the boys go do their own thing a little, while you can do yours, especially if it means a little time to chill with all that other stuff happening.

Oh, to have a lapu lapu...  I'm really sad that they'll already have done significant work on the GCH ahead of our summer trip.  It is once of my favorite places on property.  I love Kona and would've gone back there in a second.  I mean, who can resist a rum drink served in a pineapple?

Wow...you're after my own heart...a stroll through EPCOT and hitting it just right Illuminations? It just so happens to be my favorite, too.

Your days sounds incredible!  To pull all of that off sans stress...super impressive!


----------



## jedijill

Playing catch up after being in KC all weekend.

What a great day!  Your mom looks like she is really enjoying the pineapple drink. 

Jill in CO


----------



## jeremysdisneymom

Yay for a great day with family!

Sounds like you had a nice evening and great start to your trip.


----------



## mickeystoontown

It certainly sounds and looks like this really was the best Disney day ever!  I absolutely love making memories like the ones that ya'll made that day.


----------



## eandesmom

Chilly said:


> I'm glad your trip is going so well, I know there was a lot of planning involved with so many people, so I'm happy its all going great and your creating lots of family memories.



it was a wonderful day, and trip!



Chilly said:


> I love Ohana and watching the fireworks from the beach, I've got some lovely memories of that.
> 
> 30th Dec is of course also my best Disney day as that's our wedding anniversary.


  I love having anniversaries near a holiday like that, makes it easy to make the celebration that much more special!   We've seen fireworks from the GF before, and TOWL but this was our first time at the Poly.  It was a fun spot.



afwdwfan said:


> Wow... that was definitely a fantastic day!  You can't ask for a better experience at dinner than to get seated and served so quickly.  And it looks like everyone, especially the boys, had a great time just playing around and enjoying each others' company.



They have so much fun together those boys, it's pretty wonderful.  They see each other weekly and never seem to get sick of each other.  They fight of course but if given the choice, would rather be together than not.



afwdwfan said:


> Your evening stroll through EPCOT was definitely the icing on the cake though.  Sneaking in an extra ride, watching Illuminations and having a drink from the Ditch... that's almost like an extra bonus park evening!



it was totally a bonus park evening, a completely unplanned one!  Major score and bonus prizes



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Looks like a great time at The Poly, and dinner at Ohana!   It was nice of you and your sister to both think of your Mom and get her the pineapple drink, although your sister doesn't look very disappointed that she got "stuck" with the one she bought.



She hated it, can't you tell?  



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Amazing that you got seated so quickly, especially during such a busy time of the year!  I guess they knew how busy they were going to be, so maybe everyone was getting the express food delivery service to move the crowds along more quickly???



Maybe...I mean we checked in on time, perhaps even 5min early and the drinks weren't even ready yet.  Has to be a record.  It's a churn and burn place for sure but it always is so it surprised me to have it actually be running fast and on time.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Too funny about Jeff eating the caramel sauce right out of the pitcher!  I bet that is a quite a sight for someone sitting nearby who doesn't know how he is!



I am sure!  Pat should have asked him where he got his table manners from!  Clearly didn't bother Jeff to do it in front of anyone...although my family has seen it before to be sure.  There is a reason my mom doesn't make caramel apples at the Halloween party anymore.  



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Nice that you had another special DISmeet and Pat was able to join you for dinner, and you got to spend some time together during dinner and out on Poly Beach.  Can't beat special moments with friends during vacation!   And cool that you got to make it over to Epcot and get your ride on!!!



You can't beat special time with friends and family.  I know my folks enjoyed watching the fireworks with her too!

Epcot was serious bonus prizes, as was "seeing" the EWP



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Really nice picture! glad everyone "decided" that is what they wanted to do!
> 
> Wow, that is strange!



There was no arm twisting involved.  Love the difference between the 12 and 13 year old in that respect versus the "big" boys.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> So nice to end the evening with IllumiNations, and you even got to do it with your Ditch 'Rita in hand!!!
> 
> How special is THAT!!!



The ultimate nightcap 



tinacaplan said:


> So, in my attempt to jump back into the Dis, I'm just picking up TRs where it seems somewhat prudent to do so...
> 
> Love your BWV pictures.  While my heart belongs to the Beach Club, you cannot deny the beauty of that entire area.



YAY Tina!!!

Not to mention Max is at such a perfect age for the Beach Club!



tinacaplan said:


> It must be kind of cool that your'e able to let the boys go do their own thing a little, while you can do yours, especially if it means a little time to chill with all that other stuff happening.



It's a win win for everyone at that age! Our first time really with it at the parks so it was wierd, and cool, exciting and a little scary all at once



tinacaplan said:


> Oh, to have a lapu lapu...  I'm really sad that they'll already have done significant work on the GCH ahead of our summer trip.  It is once of my favorite places on property.  I love Kona and would've gone back there in a second.  I mean, who can resist a rum drink served in a pineapple?



Exactly!  Everything tastes better served out of a pineapple



tinacaplan said:


> Wow...you're after my own heart...a stroll through EPCOT and hitting it just right Illuminations? It just so happens to be my favorite, too.



there is just something about Illuminations that gets me every time and nothing more magical than a stroll around the WS at night with loved ones



tinacaplan said:


> Your days sounds incredible!  To pull all of that off sans stress...super impressive!



Very stress free day 



jedijill said:


> Playing catch up after being in KC all weekend.
> 
> What a great day!  Your mom looks like she is really enjoying the pineapple drink.
> 
> Jill in CO



She did!  It was a wonderful day.


----------



## KatMark

I had to go back as I thought I responded. I did...I think you just missed a couple of us in the "middle of the pack."


----------



## Mndisneygirl

eandesmom said:


> Tough even at 11m?  or tough because it's a small contract?



Well, I suppose a little of both.  Depends on the time of year and how many nights we're shooting for.  We did check and we can get days between Christmas and NY, but we don't have enough points to book as many nights as we want yet.  It's too expensive at that time of year for our tiny contract!  But I think we will do a couple nights there, and/or AKV or OKW. then cruise on the 3 day 1/2/15. I'd love to do a couple nights close to MK though. That's our tentative plan today, subject to change...


----------



## Poolrat

MEK said:


> So, NO pictures of Pat?  What?  Between the two of you, no pictures?  Pat?????



I know right?!?!?!?!    I looked back at my pictures and have one of Bou-Tiki and then .......



the fireworks on the beach.  




I barely had time to get a drink, if I even did, then we were seated and the food fest began.


----------



## MEK

Poolrat said:


> I know right?!?!?!?!    I looked back at my pictures and have one of Bou-Tiki and then .......
> 
> 
> 
> the fireworks on the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I barely had time to get a drink, if I even did, then we were seated and the food fest began.



I'll give you a pass this time, but I hope it doesn't happen again!


----------



## eandesmom

jeremysdisneymom said:


> Yay for a great day with family!
> 
> Sounds like you had a nice evening and great start to your trip.



it was!



mickeystoontown said:


> It certainly sounds and looks like this really was the best Disney day ever!  I absolutely love making memories like the ones that ya'll made that day.



It was a wonderful day all aorund



KatMark said:


> I had to go back as I thought I responded. I did...I think you just missed a couple of us in the "middle of the pack."



Well, I didn't actually.  I responded to all of them but it appears that post didn't "take" and when I hit the next batch, I didn't notice those responded hadn't posted.  Grr.


Mndisneygirl said:


> Well, I suppose a little of both.  Depends on the time of year and how many nights we're shooting for.  We did check and we can get days between Christmas and NY, but we don't have enough points to book as many nights as we want yet.  It's too expensive at that time of year for our tiny contract!  But I think we will do a couple nights there, and/or AKV or OKW. then cruise on the 3 day 1/2/15. I'd love to do a couple nights close to MK though. That's our tentative plan today, subject to change...



If those are the nights you want I really would suggest booking anything you can now and then trying to move things at 7m so at least you know you have a room.

If you waitlist it a night or 2 at a time too, chances are better.



Poolrat said:


> I know right?!?!?!?!    I looked back at my pictures and have one of Bou-Tiki and then .......



Hey that's better than I did!



Poolrat said:


> the fireworks on the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I barely had time to get a drink, if I even did, then we were seated and the food fest began.



Well hey, if Kolby is in your picture, that is proof!  You did get a drink, what though I have no idea. 



MEK said:


> I'll give you a pass this time, but I hope it doesn't happen again!



Seriously, major fail.


----------



## eandesmom

since the DIS ate my first go at these responses, here I go again!



annmarieda said:


> It was very nice of both you and your sister to think to take care of your mom with a drink in a pineapple.



we have a strong surrvival instinct





annmarieda said:


> I am glad there were not problems with checking in for dinner AND that you seated so soon!!
> 
> Looks like dinner was a lot of fun for all of you.  I think Ohana is the perfect place for a big meal together.



It was perfect, food everyone liked, fun and for boys that age, fast was good! 



annmarieda said:


> Until we stayed at WL, I wasn't very familiar with anything about EWP.  I don't know if I just never noticed it during times where, like you, I would have been able to see it from say the monorail or something.... but that stay (at WL)- we could not escape it each evening.  (if we were back to the room and often we were)  We could see and hear it.  It is a fun little "extra".  Love Disney and all the little extras.



SO funny, I have stayed at WL twice and FW once and never, despite having it on my "to do" list, have I seen it.

This trip, staying no where near MK..I saw it 3 times.  Go figure!



annmarieda said:


> How cool you got to sneak in a ride for the night.  I have never been on MS... so it took me a second to figure that the picture was for that ride.



MS is fun, do you think you could handle green or not interested in trying at all?



annmarieda said:


> Photopass pictures are awesome!!!  Although, I agree the one with the tree in place of part of Jeff's head is odd.
> 
> How cool you got to see both firework displays!!!  This was indeed an excellent day!  I love how you summed it up!!!



I don't get the tree thing.  Double fireworks was a bonus I'd never even remotely contemplated as an option!  Once we realized that the pre-NYE fireworks would literally be at midnight I suspected it was Wishes only if anything at all.



Pinkocto said:


> What a fabulous day! Love that you all were comfortable splitting up and fun was had by all
> 
> How nice Pat was able to join you for dinner and the missing people weren't an issue.




It was so much fun and really met everyones needs.  Loved being able to spend more time with Pat.



rentayenta said:


> 'Ohana is one of my favorite large party meals. Looks like you all had a great time. Glad your cute mom chilled with her drink in a pineapple. Who couldn't be happy with that?



Exactly.  Rum. Pineapple.  It's the little things!  What more does anyone really need?  It just wasn't all that appealing after my Berry Merry Maragrita.  Not the best mix despite the fact I did have rum earlier.

Dinner was very yummy!



KatMark said:


> Smart move on getting mom the drink at Ohana in a pineapple.



It was critical to everyone's survival and enjoyment of the remainder of the evening



KatMark said:


> It looks like everyone was having a grand time at dinner. And Jeff certainly looked like he was into that caramel.



Jeff clearly wasn't worried what Pat would think 

It was a very fun meal



KatMark said:


> Splendid idea to watch Wishes from the beach (you wouldn't want to do that now...in fact, you probably can't).



Oh my goodness, I didn't even think of that.  You are right, probably not next year either huh?



KatMark said:


> I'm glad you got to see part of the EP from the monorail. When we used to ride the monorail we were able to catch it from there every once in awhile.



It was a lovely, magical unexpected suprise!



KatMark said:


> LOVE the photopass pictures...you guys (and gal) all look like you are having a blast.



That one makes me smile for sure, we were having a blast!



KatMark said:


> Nice. sneak in to the Ditch and then catching Illuminations. We never got to see the special Illuminations show for Christmas even though we had special seating.



Mom and I had special seating the night before, but didn't make it so this was a treat.  I knew from Pat, that there was a holiday "tag" but all that meant at the time was an extra finale that had kept Jeff up the night before.  I had no idea what it included and it was SOOOOO cool!



KatMark said:


> Kolby was right...looked like the best Disney Day ever.



It really was.  Though many days of this trip may have tied it!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I'm glad your day turned out so well!  Alot of variety in activities, but it all came together great! I love hearing your nephew expressed how fun it was - that's what all the planning is about, right?  We were at said bowl game - your DB is a great fan, to miss a Ohana dinner to try to get the game in!  GO DUCKS!



How cool that you were at the game!!!  I am sad they had a lousy dinner but part of me was like, what did you expect?  Sports bars never have the sound on, unless it's the super bowl.  But he got the game, and his sound and their room had a lovely view so...that's something.  Plus neither of them were feeling well so it was probably for the best.

It was a great day, something for everyone.



emmysmommy said:


> I'm glad to hear that you have a diagnosis that you can try conservative treatment on.  Sounds like time will tell how successful that is.  However, knowing what it is must be some relief.



Yeah, not a quick fix unfortunately.  Really kind of one day at a time at the moment



emmysmommy said:


> Relaxing on the balcony without cocktails and snacks is awesome but you made it even better with your mini party for two on the balcony!  Bummer that you weren't able to tote as much of the cocktails to go but great solution nonetheless!



it was such a fun little unexpected afternoon respite!  I loved it.



emmysmommy said:


> Ha ha!  Jeff finally satisfied his craving for fries.  And.... thirst ensued!  Sounds like you HAD to go to the lounge for a drink.   How nice to spend some time relaxing.



He was killing me over those fries!  Human garbage can that man.



emmysmommy said:


> Good call for the cocktail for your mom.  Surely it is medicinal for any cranky mood!  Sounds like dinner was everything you anticipated it to be.  And getting to spend time with Pat as well!



Definitely medicinal and needed.  Dinner was wonderful and as always, so was hanging out with Pat.


----------



## tinacaplan

eandesmom said:


> YAY Tina!!!
> 
> Not to mention Max is at such a perfect age for the Beach Club!



Hi!  And I'm sorry....but you ARE STILL more interesting than Gaston!  





eandesmom said:


> It's a win win for everyone at that age! Our first time really with it at the parks so it was wierd, and cool, exciting and a little scary all at once



It is really neat watching your babies grow up into slightly smaller, independent people, isn't it?  Although, the more control we relinquish, it certainly gets a little scarier.





eandesmom said:


> Exactly!  Everything tastes better served out of a pineapple









eandesmom said:


> there is just something about Illuminations that gets me every time and nothing more magical than a stroll around the WS at night with loved ones



I couldn't agree more...which makes staying at the EPCOT resorts so much more magical.  We love just kind of hanging out at EPCOT, especially WS in the evenings.  It is so easy to go back and forth between swimming and EPCOT...and wow...  I'm getting so excited!


----------



## eandesmom

tinacaplan said:


> Hi!  And I'm sorry....but you ARE STILL more interesting than Gaston!



YAY! 



tinacaplan said:


> It is really neat watching your babies grow up into slightly smaller, independent people, isn't it?  Although, the more control we relinquish, it certainly gets a little scarier.



Especially once they get bigger than you!  I am officially the shortest in the house.  One they weigh more, I'm toast.  Tween/Teen stuff can be very hard.  




tinacaplan said:


> I couldn't agree more...which makes staying at the EPCOT resorts so much more magical.  We love just kind of hanging out at EPCOT, especially WS in the evenings.  It is so easy to go back and forth between swimming and EPCOT...and wow...  I'm getting so excited!



We love Epcot.  Or really we love the WS.  Future world is a place we visit to hit some key rides but it's more of a means to an end most of the time.  Not much swimming on this trip, it just wasn't that warm but the ability to go back and forth is pretty darn priceless!  Easy for quick little breaks which adds so much to the trip for us.


----------



## Leshaface

So glad your mom approved of the alcoholic pineapple!  I had shingles when I was 19 and I remember it being pretty painful.  And recently, my MIL had it around her stomach, waist and hips and it took her out for 2 months!  

I sense that Jeff has a liking for Caramel since you mentioned it twice in one update!    Whoda thought!?

I absolutely LOVE the music to Illuminations! I frequently listen to that song on my iTunes and get goosebumps when the finale is happening.  

What an AMAZING day!


----------



## natebenma

Caught up with THE BEST DISNEY DAY EVER!

And it was! 

I can't think of a lovelier afternoon than a solo stroll with your sweetie, a yummy snack and drinks and you KNOW I love that view! Your drink sounds amazing!

And on top of that, you got to miss Light, Motors, Action.  Not a fan! 

Drinks and Fries are definitely a better option! 

Sounds like everything worked out at Ohana- a nice family meal, as it should be by definition, including your honorary family member Pat. 

But no picture?  You must go back and have a do-over to correct that! 

I  the fireworks from the Poly Beach!

Also, major score seeing the EWP from the monorail AND a bonus show of Illuminations.

And best of all-  it looked fairly dry!


----------



## eandesmom

Leshaface said:


> So glad your mom approved of the alcoholic pineapple!  I had shingles when I was 19 and I remember it being pretty painful.  And recently, my MIL had it around her stomach, waist and hips and it took her out for 2 months!



She needed that pineapple!  I felt so bad for her, she was so frustrated with herself and I know that was making the flare up worse



Leshaface said:


> I sense that Jeff has a liking for Caramel since you mentioned it twice in one update!    Whoda thought!?



He is a junkie



Leshaface said:


> I absolutely LOVE the music to Illuminations! I frequently listen to that song on my iTunes and get goosebumps when the finale is happening.
> 
> What an AMAZING day!



I have a couple different clips as various ringtones.  LOVE it!  Need to make a new running playlist that has it in it.  Need a new playlist period anyway.



natebenma said:


> Caught up with THE BEST DISNEY DAY EVER!
> 
> And it was!
> 
> I can't think of a lovelier afternoon than a solo stroll with your sweetie, a yummy snack and drinks and you KNOW I love that view! Your drink sounds amazing!



Not that you are in your room long enough my commando friend to enjoy the view  it was a lovely lovely afternoon all around!



natebenma said:


> And on top of that, you got to miss Light, Motors, Action.  Not a fan!
> 
> Drinks and Fries are definitely a better option!



I was not displeased with how is shook out 



natebenma said:


> Sounds like everything worked out at Ohana- a nice family meal, as it should be by definition, including your honorary family member Pat.
> 
> But no picture?  You must go back and have a do-over to correct that!



Pathetic huh!  Hopefully our paths will cross again soon and I can rectify that!

Ohana really is a great place for a large group.  We had some truly wonderful dinners this trip, very happy with our selections overall.



natebenma said:


> I  the fireworks from the Poly Beach!
> 
> Also, major score seeing the EWP from the monorail AND a bonus show of Illuminations.
> 
> And best of all-  it looked fairly dry!



It was not only totally dry, it had moments of tank top warmness!!!!!!!!!!!  It was a gorgeous day in every respect and a really magical evening.


----------



## glennbo123

All caught up Cynthia.  I can relate to your BIL wanting to catch his favorite college football team in a bowl game.    I'm glad that you got to have dinner with Pat at O'hana, finally a chance to .    And hooray for catching Wishes from the Poly beach and IllumiNations on the same night, and for the Best Disney Day Ever!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> My mom was CRABBY.  With a capital C.  Or K.  She had gotten really sick in the fall, had a pretty disastrous vacation (nightmare river cruise) and then came home to come down with shingles.  On her face.  OW!!!!!  It had taken her a LONG time to recover.  All the walking had been to much.  She was wiped out.  And her shingles were flaring.  I was on a mission.
> 
> I told her
> 
> *YOU NEED A DRINK IN A PINEAPPLE!
> *



Very succinct.  I love it!



eandesmom said:


> Guess whos coming to dinner?
> 
> PAT was coming to dinner!!!!







eandesmom said:


> I absolutely bombed at taking pictures.  It was just a fun, busy and FAST dinner.  I swear Pat was there!!!!



You know the rule...



eandesmom said:


> The not quite as big boys REALLY wanted fireworks.
> Mom, Dad, Jeff, Pat, Eric, Kolby and I headed down to the Poly beach to watch Wishes.



I love Wishes from there.  Great spot.



eandesmom said:


> Kolby was into it, he was "directing" the fireworks if I recall correctly



 Very cute.



eandesmom said:


> For the life of my I can't figure out the tree seems to be over Jeffs face on this one



  Have you checked to see if the Haunted Mansion has 1,000 ghosts now?



eandesmom said:


> Jeff and I looked at each other
> 
> And smiled
> 
> Great minds think alike!
> 
> _"You guys wait here" _we told them as we found a decent viewing spot in front of Mexico.
> 
> _"We will be right back"_
> 
> And to the Ditch we went!  Making it in just under the wire before they closed up for the night.



I love it when a plan comes together! 



eandesmom said:


> As always, the music, the entire show, the finale to me, is bar none my favorite.



I think we're in the minority on the boards here, but I agree!



eandesmom said:


> *THAT WAS THE BEST DISNEY DAY EVER!
> *



Excellent!


----------



## eandesmom

glennbo123 said:


> All caught up Cynthia.  I can relate to your BIL wanting to catch his favorite college football team in a bowl game.    I'm glad that you got to have dinner with Pat at O'hana, finally a chance to .    And hooray for catching Wishes from the Poly beach and IllumiNations on the same night, and for the Best Disney Day Ever!



Oh we would relate to it too on the game.  It's kind of a bummer on the timing, had it been during our THV stay, that would have been an excellent place to watch and make dinner in, perfect game watching set up!

It was a great night, full of so many unplanned "extra's" that it was just magical



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Very succinct.  I love it!



The survival instinct is strong, what can I say.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You know the rule...



I know, total fail!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I love Wishes from there.  Great spot.



it was!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Have you checked to see if the Haunted Mansion has 1,000 ghosts now?



For Jeff that might be a fate worse than death, he has HM issues.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I think we're in the minority on the boards here, but I agree!



Well, I think Illuminations has a huge following but I think also, unlike Wishes which most everyone at least likes, there are some folks who truly don't like Illuminations. My whole family feels the same (in terms of it being our favorite) so at least I am in good company there .  It's the whole experience that gets us every time and certainly the Wishes experience is very different and it's own thing as well.


----------



## englishrose47

Hi Cynthia its Rosie , I didn't disappear completely!!Been so busy ! Our trip is getting closer !!


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

eandesmom said:


> Well, I think Illuminations has a huge following but I think also, unlike Wishes which most everyone at least likes, there are some folks who truly don't like Illuminations. My whole family feels the same (in terms of it being our favorite) so at least I am in good company there .  It's the whole experience that gets us every time and certainly the Wishes experience is very different and it's own thing as well.



I;'m not big on wishes either, to me it's just a fireworks show with Disney music. Where as Illuminations just seems to satisfy my inner pyromaniac more probably because of two words "inferno barge"


----------



## Poolrat

I thought it was hilarious that Jeff stole the caramel.   We were going to call the waitress over and get him some more.  


 I looked hard at my pictures and if we were doing a Find Kolby contest, there may be some blurry body parts.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Well, now I'm going to read your TR multiple times as we have booked a trip for the same time!  Right now we only have two nights booked (not a lot of points for our 11 months) and we plan to be at WDW from 12/28 -1/2 and get on the Dream for a 3 night on 1/2!  So excited, but nervous about crowds.  I'll be looking for all your tips!


----------



## Moira222

What a great day!  Dinner sounds like the best way to round it off. I laughed when I read that you & your sister both bought your mom the pineapple  In my family, my sisters and I are accused of having a shared brain - we all come up with the same thing, same presents for kids, same food....  so I totally get the double pineapple.


 and I laughed out loud (which is not good when you are sneaking the DIS in behind other windows at work!) when I saw that Jeff passed on the caramel dessert in Epcot because he had drank caramel out of the pitcher at Ohana. 

 what a great night - two fireworks in one? how did that ever happen anyway?  pretty darn cool though!

 BTW I am taking a note out of your big trip in '07 and booked an Illuminations Cruise for June.  Once I read your review of it to Joe, that was it. done.  Can't wait!!!


----------



## franandaj

I guess I read this on my phone and didn't comment!  

A pineapple drink will cheer up anyone's day!  'Ohana is a fun and tasty place to eat and so nice that everyone enjoyed their day and got to end it with fireworks on the beach.


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> Hi Cynthia its Rosie , I didn't disappear completely!!Been so busy ! Our trip is getting closer !!



HI Rosie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So glad to read Kyle has his cast off.    Closer is 



EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> I;'m not big on wishes either, to me it's just a fireworks show with Disney music. Where as Illuminations just seems to satisfy my inner pyromaniac more probably because of two words "inferno barge"



I don't dislike Wishes but it doesn't give me the same kind of feeling and emotions that Illuminations does.  A lot of is is the music but you combine that with the imagery and yes...the inferno barge and the lighting of the countries and it wins hands down.  Not really a spoiler but I am SO glad it's where and what we chose for NYE.



Poolrat said:


> I thought it was hilarious that Jeff stole the caramel.   We were going to call the waitress over and get him some more.



He wouldn't have turned it down either!   Clearly he felt comfortable with you, he definitely didn't show that side until AFTER we were married 



Poolrat said:


> I looked hard at my pictures and if we were doing a Find Kolby contest, there may be some blurry body parts.



Which may or may not be the child in question 



Mndisneygirl said:


> Well, now I'm going to read your TR multiple times as we have booked a trip for the same time!  Right now we only have two nights booked (not a lot of points for our 11 months) and we plan to be at WDW from 12/28 -1/2 and get on the Dream for a 3 night on 1/2!  So excited, but nervous about crowds.  I'll be looking for all your tips!



Is NYE one of the 2 nights you booked?  As long as you are covered there your chances will be good at 7 to cobble the rest I think.  What a fun trip that will be.



Moira222 said:


> What a great day!  Dinner sounds like the best way to round it off. I laughed when I read that you & your sister both bought your mom the pineapple  In my family, my sisters and I are accused of having a shared brain - we all come up with the same thing, same presents for kids, same food....  so I totally get the double pineapple.


 
shared survival instinct



Moira222 said:


> and I laughed out loud (which is not good when you are sneaking the DIS in behind other windows at work!) when I saw that Jeff passed on the caramel dessert in Epcot because he had drank caramel out of the pitcher at Ohana.


 
Well it was a candy purchase, one he assumed he could easily find elsewhere....

dum dum dum...



Moira222 said:


> what a great night - two fireworks in one? how did that ever happen anyway?  pretty darn cool though!


 
Can you believe that!  It was so unreal that it just happened that way.



Moira222 said:


> BTW I am taking a note out of your big trip in '07 and booked an Illuminations Cruise for June.  Once I read your review of it to Joe, that was it. done.  Can't wait!!!



Order pizza and a bottle of wine!  Magic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



franandaj said:


> I guess I read this on my phone and didn't comment!



I do that ALL the time!



franandaj said:


> A pineapple drink will cheer up anyone's day!  'Ohana is a fun and tasty place to eat and so nice that everyone enjoyed their day and got to end it with fireworks on the beach.



It is the perfect group dinner, couldn't have been better.


----------



## Sunset Cliffs

Hi there!  I'm finally checking in.  I've read 3 updates so I thought I'd comment and then keep reading.

I'm loving your Christmas parade photos!  We have not seen a parade in a while at WDW, just because we try to go with the flow while having a young child, and parade schedules don't always work for us.  I haven't read a TR in a while, so yours is a perfect one to read.  It makes me happy (& homesick) for WDW.

I just saw you have a couple of trips planned to DLR.  We are going to be there too!  We should see if our dates overlap.


----------



## englishrose47

In 46 days I will be in Disney!!! After Friday it can't come quick enough!! First I worked 8 - 3:30p at my ful;l time job went in to work 2nd job and had agreed to stay till midnight as my partner wanted to go home ( 4 hour drive) that night , WEEEELLLLL the overnight called in and I had to stay  till 8:15 a , sooo I worked 24 hours straight. I am still feeling it Let me tell you I was one exhausted Momma yesterday. Slept from 6:30p till 7 a


----------



## addictedtothemouse

Holy looong first day! I think you are right about the beginning of the trip adrenalin and not sitting down to get you through. And food, lack of food tends to make some people, ahem me, quite grumpy.  
Great second day. I love wishes, but Illuminations is quickly becoming my favorite. It just seems more meaningful. 
I have a DVC question. I'm thinking of renting points for AKV for a fall trip next year. There will be five of us, my then 18 yo DD her 18 yo cousin, my DM, 3 yo DGD and myself. I was wondering if I would be better off with two studios or a one bedroom. I don't think I would use the kitchen very much if at all, but a washer and dryer would be great. Other than that just space wise which do you think would be better?
Oh and when DM and I stayed at AKL, we got to our room and had no bags, I called and they told me that at the deluxe resorts they don't deliver the bags until they are called, just in-case there is a problem they have someone right there to resolve it. Ummm that's not what you advertise.


----------



## eandesmom

Sunset Cliffs said:


> Hi there!  I'm finally checking in.  I've read 3 updates so I thought I'd comment and then keep reading.



 Allison!!!!!!!!!!!



Sunset Cliffs said:


> I'm loving your Christmas parade photos!  We have not seen a parade in a while at WDW, just because we try to go with the flow while having a young child, and parade schedules don't always work for us.  I haven't read a TR in a while, so yours is a perfect one to read.  It makes me happy (& homesick) for WDW.



We rarely see parades and the E's don't have much interest in them so I know exactly what you mean!  As a general rule they aren't high on my list but the Christmas one was a fun surprise.



Sunset Cliffs said:


> I just saw you have a couple of trips planned to DLR.  We are going to be there too!  We should see if our dates overlap.



So close!!!!!!!!!  What a bummer, sounds like we will just miss you.



englishrose47 said:


> In 46 days I will be in Disney!!! After Friday it can't come quick enough!! First I worked 8 - 3:30p at my ful;l time job went in to work 2nd job and had agreed to stay till midnight as my partner wanted to go home ( 4 hour drive) that night , WEEEELLLLL the overnight called in and I had to stay  till 8:15 a , sooo I worked 24 hours straight. I am still feeling it Let me tell you I was one exhausted Momma yesterday. Slept from 6:30p till 7 a



24 hours straight???  Oh Rosie!  Glad you could then go sleep, you deserved it.  Yikes.  45 days now!!!! 49 for me


----------



## eandesmom

addictedtothemouse said:


> Holy looong first day! I think you are right about the beginning of the trip adrenalin and not sitting down to get you through. And food, lack of food tends to make some people, ahem me, quite grumpy.



Exactly, as long as you keep moving, it works out really well!



addictedtothemouse said:


> Great second day. I love wishes, but Illuminations is quickly becoming my favorite. It just seems more meaningful.



I agree!



addictedtothemouse said:


> I have a DVC question. I'm thinking of renting points for AKV for a fall trip next year. There will be five of us, my then 18 yo DD her 18 yo cousin, my DM, 3 yo DGD and myself. I was wondering if I would be better off with two studios or a one bedroom. I don't think I would use the kitchen very much if at all, but a washer and dryer would be great. Other than that just space wise which do you think would be better?
> Oh and when DM and I stayed at AKL, we got to our room and had no bags, I called and they told me that at the deluxe resorts they don't deliver the bags until they are called, just in-case there is a problem they have someone right there to resolve it. Ummm that's not what you advertise.



Well, it really depends on how much privacy you want.  With the 1B, at AKV, you'd have 2 in the master bedroom sharing, 2 in the living room on the pull out sofa sharing and 1 in the sleeper chair.  In a 2 studio situation, you have 4 double beds to work with so only 1 person has to share a bed.  For me it would come down to how comfortable folks are with sharing beds (given your group I imagine that's not an issue) versus the shared space to hang out and relax, a larger balcony to share and the washer and dryer.  If you will be in the room a lot, the 1B might be better but if it's just for sleeping, maybe the studios.

If you go for a 1B, you'll need to decide Jambo or Kidani.  Really depends on what you are looking for.  Pro to the Kidani 1B is it has 2 bathrooms, if you go for Jambo it's only 1.  that said, if you are looking at standard view, I prefer Jambo as at least you'll get a pool view and if lucky, a reclassified Savannah, over at Kidani in the standard view...it's parking lot.  BUT we use the balcony a lot and view is a big deal to us, it's not to a lot of other folks.  If you are going for Savannah, then it's just personal preference.  Jambo is closer to food and "action" so if that's a big deal, I'd factor that in too.  We actually prefer the pool at Kidani (even though we didn't stay there) and didn't find the walk to be an issue at all.  But with a 3 year old you may not want to walk as much and the counter service restaurant is at Jambo.

No matter what you do though it is a magical magical place!

I'd had DME deliver my bags many times without me there, both in deluxe, DVC and moderate.  That's the "magical" part of it, right?  If you need to call, that's fine but they should market it that way.


----------



## addictedtothemouse

eandesmom said:


> Well, it really depends on how much privacy you want.  With the 1B, at AKV, you'd have 2 in the master bedroom sharing, 2 in the living room on the pull out sofa sharing and 1 in the sleeper chair.  In a 2 studio situation, you have 4 double beds to work with so only 1 person has to share a bed.  For me it would come down to how comfortable folks are with sharing beds (given your group I imagine that's not an issue) versus the shared space to hang out and relax, a larger balcony to share and the washer and dryer.  If you will be in the room a lot, the 1B might be better but if it's just for sleeping, maybe the studios.
> 
> If you go for a 1B, you'll need to decide Jambo or Kidani.  Really depends on what you are looking for.  Pro to the Kidani 1B is it has 2 bathrooms, if you go for Jambo it's only 1.  that said, if you are looking at standard view, I prefer Jambo as at least you'll get a pool view and if lucky, a reclassified Savannah, over at Kidani in the standard view...it's parking lot.  BUT we use the balcony a lot and view is a big deal to us, it's not to a lot of other folks.  If you are going for Savannah, then it's just personal preference.  Jambo is closer to food and "action" so if that's a big deal, I'd factor that in too.  We actually prefer the pool at Kidani (even though we didn't stay there) and didn't find the walk to be an issue at all.  But with a 3 year old you may not want to walk as much and the counter service restaurant is at Jambo.
> 
> No matter what you do though it is a magical magical place!
> 
> I'd had DME deliver my bags many times without me there, both in deluxe, DVC and moderate.  That's the "magical" part of it, right?  If you need to call, that's fine but they should market it that way.


Thanks! We definitely want the view, and Jambo feels like "home" from staying there before. So the real question now is one bathroom or two? 

That was one of the reasons for using DME, so I wouldn't have to worry about my luggage.


----------



## eandesmom

addictedtothemouse said:


> Thanks! We definitely want the view, and Jambo feels like "home" from staying there before. So the real question now is one bathroom or two?
> 
> That was one of the reasons for using DME, so I wouldn't have to worry about my luggage.



Well, sounds like all girls, and all family, yes?  So perhaps less of an issue to share (or more depending on the females I guess .  It is sort of a split bath but kind of a funky layout.  The vanity is HUGE, lots of mirror space.  Toilet is separate.  Only real issue is that to get to the toilet you have to go through the rest of the bath...which is where the shower and tub are.  And of course in the master there is a nice mirror as well.


----------



## eandesmom

And....once again I am crazy behind on my updates!  Before I get to New Years Eve (ok New Years Eve morning lol) I thought I’d do a little update on my other upcoming trips!

I've been a little bit busy firming up and tweaking some plans

*DL Band Trip
*
We are under 30 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!  And finally found out which day the band will be performing.  They will be marching, somewhere, at sometime on

EASTER

Yep.

Sigh.

That does tweak things a little.  It means the following for sure

*Saturday (arrival).*  Drop Evan off with the group early am, head to airport late morning.  Land around 4:30, hit grocery store on way for adult beverages and a few breakfast items (I'm going to pack a few things too) check in to studio.  Dinner most likely at DTD, preferably Trader Sam's if we make it before they kick kids out.  If it is warm enough, Eric may want to swim.

*Sunday (Easter). * Park Day.  Check out of studio and into 1B.  Breakfast either at Steakhouse 55 or Ralph Brennan’s.  REALLY hoping for Ralph Brennan’s but it will depend on the performance time.  Dinner most likely counter service in park but will wait to figure that out until we know performance time (supposed to know by 4/1). Original plan had been to have an Easter dinner in the villa, but now that it’s going to be a park day and given that we do want Easter breakfast somewhere because 1) it's Easter and 2) we will be without a full kitchen until that night we figure that we will not want to also take time during the day to go to the grocery store.  I don'[t see church happening this day either which is a bit of a bummer but it is what it is.  However there appears to be a fun Egg Hunt so we will look into that.

*Monday. * Given the performance schedule, Monday will probably not be a park day.  At least it won't for my folks, they plan to visit with friends at least in the afternoon.  Mom and I "may" look at a spa visit in the morning but nothing is booked yet.  I am not sure what I want to do with my day.  It will partially depend on where my folks are headed to meet their friends.  Once they firm up their plans, I will firm up mine.  Or let Eric plan the day 

*Tuesday* will be a park day, we will be getting Evan after lunch.

*Wednesday *will be a park day with a very special DISmeet after lunch!  Lunch will be at the Blue Bayou.

*Thursday* will most likely be a park day as well as our flight doesn’t leave until 8.  We do have breakfast booked at Storytellers.

I did go ahead and order the photopass pre-buy.  Yes, I am that crazy despite the drama from the NYE trip.  DL is still on the “old” site and right now it’s just mom and I so should be pretty simple (HA!).  I've also done a little shopping.  Sigh.  BOTH boys have outgrown almost everything since Christmas.  After some serious purging at the moment Evan has 1 new pair of shoes, 2 new pairs of jeans and flip flops on the way.  He needs another pair of shoes though.  Eric is going to get by for a little bit, he's far less picky than Evan but I need to get him some stuff too.  Good news is that shorts and swimsuits are ok.  For me, I'd love a pair of capri's but whether I actually go shopping and even look is another story.  I may get a new swimsuit.  Which I need like a hole in my head but I kind of want.  I should be ok on clothes, but I actually need to get all the spring/summer stuff out and go through it to see.  Which I guess will have to happen the week of the 5th as I have  a business trip to Arizona.  I also want to see if there is a good running route for a DL stay so if anyone has one, let me know.  Ideally 3-5 mile-ish.  

*Girls Flower and Garden Trip*

We have made a few changes here.  First we found out that there will be special fireworks at DHS during Star Wars weekends.  We moved our Cali Grill reservation so that we can be at DHS on the night they are offered during our trip.

We also booked a very special experience.  DVC is pushing "membership magic".  Which, I have to admit as time goes on, is getting some fun perks.  This one was for spa bookings.  DVC normally gets you a 15% discount.  But on Tuesdays from 5-8 it can also get you

A glass of wine
A $25 service upgrade/enhancement
A free product sample.
They had Mary Ellen and I at glass of wine!  We changed our Beaches and Cream dinner, to a lunch and booked ourselves for some pampering!
Right now we have several DISmeets scheduled, firming up some of the details but it is going to be a very DIS filled trip I think!  

*½ Marathon DL Trip
*
I had the chance to meet with Ann for coffee on Friday.  It was a GORGEOUS (though a bit windy) day here and we were able to sit outside at Starbucks and enjoy the sun and just chat about the race, training, life, kids, upcoming trips, race costumes, all kinds of stuff!  So much fun.   The time just flew  

No major changes here so far.  We have decided on transportation (town car) and the general need for a few dining reservations (probably for dinner both Friday and Saturday and then a post race breakfast, the rest will be counter service).  ADR's for Cali though won't be until the end of June.  We do still need a flight there but have plenty of time and are watching fares.  My training has been going relatively well though my various injuries have slowed it down just a little.  I have been being much more aggressive with PT and massage and am definitely seeing improvement.  Jeff and I did run 9.1 miles yesterday which, while closer to the 15K than I'd have liked, given that I took a full 6 days off from running before that, I think will be ok.  I will only have a short run either tomorrow or weds before the actual race. It was SO gorgeous here, it was just incredible.   It went really really well so I am pretty excited for Saturday which is definitely a training run for the ½.   The week off and focus on rehab and strength made a pretty huge difference.   Of course it's nice today and then the rain is supposed to hit and last through the weekend.  Which is a CRAZY weekend on so many levels, the race being just one aspect of it.   Boo for rain!  Tempted to get a new jacket but I don't want to break it in at the race so will just pray it's dry and suck it up if it isn't. Other than that we are registered for a 12K in April and an 8K in May and I’ll just continue training.  I did learn where my threshold was for replacing my shoes.  Sadly it was earlier than I’d hoped and well, some of those injuries were definitely due to waiting too long to swap.  Lesson learned!

*Fall F&W and Southern Caribbean Cruise Trip
*
We hit our ADR day for the pre-cruise stay over the weekend.  Right now I think this is what we are looking at.  Basically it was anything Jeff wanted and requested, I really had no strong feelings about anything.  LOL!  His feelings were somewhat surprising and somewhat not.

*Thursday arrival after red eye:*  Will just try to do a walk in for a breakfast, if not maybe head straight over to see if Kiosks have soft openings as rumored to be the case.  Probably our dinner plan as well.  Right now the Mediterranean Market at the Dolphin (or Swan, I forget which one) is my leading candidate for breakfast if we get there in time.  If we do, we may just go straight to breakfast after leaving bags iwth bell services and then check in after depending on how close the timing is.  It is very likely we will not make it and then IF we feel we have to have breakfast (versus kiosks) then Captain's Grille is the only nearby option that has breakfast till 11:30.  Which we both could live with.  In any event, an ADR for this doesn't make sense, we will need to wing it.

*Friday. * Most likely run and then hit the bakery, F&W kiosks for lunch and then Raglan Road for dinner (and avoid the local crush for F&W as the first official night).  I booked the RR ADR…but via Open Table.  This way, no CC hold and easier to cancel and not stress about changing my mind morning of and missing that 24 hour window.  We may well decide to just eat at the kiosks all night.

*Saturday after cruise. * Right now planning on Sanaa for dinner (staying at AKV).  Question is whether to make an ADR or not.  While I think our chances of being able to walk in are decent, it is a Saturday night.  It is also during food and wine though!  Problem is, if we change our mind, as we will be on the cruise we won’t be able to easily cancel (or know if we will have internet connection…really don’t plan to pay for it although I guess you never know). Thoughts?

*Sunday after cruise. * Raglan Road for brunch.  We may be fooded out after the cruise but we loved it so much this past trip (spoiler!) that Jeff really wanted to go again.  And to go for dinner too.  Both of which were fine with me!    I plan to book this on Open Table once it gets to 180 days.  Dinner at F&W.

*Monday after Cruise.*  Boma for Breakfast and F&W for late lunch before heading to the airport.  Same question here...do we we really need an ADR?

I've had 2 of our September flights drop a little in price so have a small credit at Jet Blue and Alaska respectively.  I almost got another credit on the April trip but we have 5 tickets on that flight and only 3 were available at the lower price so it can’t be reduced unless it can match all 5.  Oh well!

Up next, New Years Eve!!!!!!!!!!  Let's get the party started.


----------



## KristiMc

How exciting for the Band trip.  Hopefully someday I will get to see one(or both) of my kids marching down Main St.  I think this would be one of my favorite mommy moments (combining marching band and Disney!)  My oldest is in 7th grade and plays trumpet.  I'm pretty sure he is going to continue.  My youngest is in 4th and started playing violin this year.  He likes it but does not love it so he is thinking of switching to drums next year.  I have already told them that I would sign up to be a chaperone on any Disney trip .

The Southern Caribbean cruise sounds great!  I'm hoping to book Alaska for June 2015 when they are released this week.  I'm going to have to go back and read your report again.


----------



## eandesmom

I just realized I completely forgot something in the last update!

After the BEST DISNEY DAY EVER (according to Kolby), when we’d arrived back at the room Mel was hanging out reading iwtha glass of wine, kids were in their room winding down with a little TV.  We said good night to all.

And then went out!

Well, Jeff and I did.

First though we checked to see if what we wanted to do was even an option.
I placed a call, checking on hours.  I was told

_"We close at 11 but if you are quiet, you can stay till 11:30 and I won’t tell anyone"
_
DEAL!

So we went!

To the hot tub!  

And spent a lovely 30 minutes soaking and chatting with a super nice couple that were also owners.  A perfect end to a perfect day and we slept like rocks afterwards.  One odd note, I did realize after getting back up to the room and changing for bed, that my legs were BRIGHT red.  It went away  and didn't itch or anything but wow, really does make you wonder what chemicals they are using in those tubs!

It was New Years Eve!!!!!!!!!!!!  A day I think we were all very excited for, but also one we were a bit nervous about.  Crowds, Drunks in the World Showcase, Lines, Park Capacity Closures were all things on my mind as we woke up.  We had all been up pretty late the night before, having Kolby's "best Disney Day ever" and did not feel the need to hit rope drop or rush out the door.  Instead we got up, had coffee, made breakfast and packed lunches.  I had deliberately left this morning open, figuring we would kind of play it by ear.  At dinner (I think we had discussed my idea, which was to hit Animal Kingdom in the morning as it was likely to be the least crowded.  Or we could have a lazy morning but the pool or whatever folks wanted.  Having not made it to AK yet, everyone really wanted to do that.  No resting for this crew!

Arriving at AK a few of us were up for a picture by the tree





























Where to first?

Well now THAT’s a silly question!  We had 4 teenage boys!





Single rider line or bust!

Kolby hated it.  NOT!





PIO, Evan’s hair made me think of your recent update.  LOL!





Eric's looking for...???





Apparently I needed a nap.  Or more coffee?





Not Melissa's favorite





Jeff's looking at whatever Eric was!





And last but not least, Q!





While we were getting our mountain on and looking for the Yeti, the rest of our group arrived.  EE was not on the approved list for Freight Train, Spartacus or Tiberius (currently the nicknames for the baby) nor was it on Dad's approved heart list of rides and so the rest of our crew took the time to get some nice TOL  pictures.

























Mountains conquered and trees captured, we finally met up with ALL our crew!  This was the first time we'd actually seen Kerri and Eric!  Or at least that most of us had, obviously mom and dad rode the bus over to AK with them.

With a short wait time, Kerri encouraged Eric to go on his first Disney ride.  Now, I don’t know if it’s his first Disney ride EVER but it was his first Disney WORLD ride ever.

I'm not sure it's what I would have chosen but that’s how the chips fell.













He looks bored.

But hey, it got ALMOST all of us in one picture!

At a few points in the day, Pat and I texted back and forth.  She too was in the park but our paths never ended up crossing that day.

_Continued in next post_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

Afterwards, the mandatory shopping poking around at Chester and Hesters and a bio break ensued.  The boys seemed to like this guy 













Man, you’d never know Evan had gotten a haircut 2 days prior would you?  
Talk about bed head













Camera shy they are

At this point in the day the boys had something they REALLY wanted to do.  It really wasn't on my list.  Not that day anyway.  Most of the adults took a similar pass.

In fact, while they waited in line, Mel, Jeff and I took off to go get a coffee.  We did make it back in time to watch their adventure.

There they go!













































Wonder why it wasn't on my list?

















It was nice out.  But not THAT nice!

I am pretty sure Big Eric was equally as wet (they’d conned their Uncle into joining them) but somehow he got out of the photo.  It was 11 and the minions were hungry so we handed over the food.  Mel wanted to check something out for herself, there was an "allergy" kiosk.  So off we went.





If memory serves she got a bar, and wasn't thrilled.

Baby Freight Train, his parents and my folks had not packed lunch so a stop of a different kind was in order.  While the hungry people ordered, we hung out with this guy.





I think Jeff still needed another coffee





Exciting dining pictures huh!

Continued in next post


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

We cut the kids loose to single rider to their hearts content and once the other adults had finished, all went together to something Kerri could do!









After this we all got a little scattered.  Dad really wanted a T shirt he'd seen at Dinosaur.  The rest of us poked around a little bit and at some point, apparently people posed for pics.  Clearly I missed this particular Kodak Moment!

































The T shirt thing took so long...Jeff bought the boys a snack.  





















And with that, it was time to go.  We'd hit all the headliners that had been on our agenda, it had been super casual, just a nice few hours in the park.  We arrived around 9 and left at 1.  We had a long night ahead of us but first, had other plans.

But not without a final Kodak moment!

































It was a super fun, yet super relaxed morning.  We knew we'd have several more options to come back to AK if we wanted and as a result no one felt pressured at that moment to really try hard to hit as much as possible.  Despite the fact that it was New Years Eve, we sure didn't feel the crowds at AK, and I am fairly sure MK had already hit at least the first level of closure, possibly Epcot as well, it was the absolute perfect choice for our day.


----------



## MEK

Note to self - absolutely do AK if I ever visit on NYE's.  It looks like everyone had such a great time (well, maybe except when Jeff was T-shirt shopping ).  Sooooooo many wonderful PP pictures and yay for getting several group shots.  

I also really like that you guys split up and did single rider on EE.  Looks like everyone from your group is having a blast.  I'm not so sure about all the other folks in the cars.  

Great morning.  

And your trip plans -  boo to marching on Easter Sunday, but you like you said - it is what it is.  I'm sure your readjusted plans will work out just fine.  

There was something else I wanted to comment on re: the trips.

Oh, wait, I remember - I am SO jealous that you are having such great weather.  It really does make running SO MUCH BETTER.  It was so cold when I ran this morning, and my sock was kinked, so I came back with a numb toe.  It had turned completely white.   Hey - but at least the sun was out.  

Great update!


----------



## jedijill

I agree with MEK...AK was the perfect choice for NYE...it didn't seem crowded at all and you got all the big hitters done!

I love the pics with baby Simba!

Jill in CO


----------



## Poolrat

So funny-   I knew we were in the same park but we never crossed paths.  


It is also funny because I had to consult my pictures but we had virtually opposite days.  I was more thrown by no regular FP and that ultimately changed what I did mostly on principle.  

Looks like you really got the crew together and got some great rides in.  Love the family and the Simba pictures. 

Can't believe the boys went on Kali-   you are right it was not THAT nice.  

Sorry the DL Easter plans got a bit skewed but I am sure you will tweak and work around it all.  

All the other plans are coming together nicely.  I am still trying to get all my vacation approved.


----------



## KatMark

Your plans continue to look great.

How nice that you and Jeff got a little more "solo" time by enjoying the hot tub.

Okay, how close is Eric to overtaking Jeff in height? I cannot believe how much he has grown!

It looks like the perfect morning at the Animal Kingdom, and you all accomplished quite a bit.

I love the EE rides and all the different faces. Funny that Eric and Jeff seemed to be looking at the same spot.

Jeff definitely looked like he needed another cup of coffee.

I can't wait to hear what you do next.


----------



## Chilly

Hot tub time, now it really was the best day ever!

Are you eagerly awaiting the 2015 cruise announcement today or will next year be cruise free?

Looks like the boys are having fun with their cousins, that is probably what my DH was like as a kid as he's got an older brother and 2 male cousins and they hung out a lot as kids.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Wow!  Easter Parade??  I'm sure you'll have fun!  The plans at DLR are really starting to firm up, aren't they?  Just Monday to plan for now.  Sounds like you have a very fun DisMeet planned.

I'm so jealous....you're going to Flower & Garden AND Food & Wine in the same year!  Well done.




Awesome!  You got the hot tub almost to yourself.  It really was the perfect day.




eandesmom said:


> PIO, Evans hair made me think of your recent update.  LOL!






At least he doesn't resemble Cousin It!




Love all the Photopass pictures of your crew.  The ones with Simba are fantastic.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I am jealous of all your travels this year!  I agree - F&G, F&W, Cruise, AND DL!!!  Awesome!

So we have officially signed on for a NYE trip!  DH wants to spend NYE at MK.  Based on what you're saying, I'm thinking we'll need to spend the entire day there, yes?  I'm planning on making some ADRs that day to build in a restful meal or two in the park so we can take breaks.  Hoping for Crystal Palace breakfast and BOG dinner.  I'm going to need to make some spreadsheets for all the deadlines between the ADRs, the FP+, the cruise...OY!
I have a strong feeling that we won't be watching fireworks from the Poly beach next trip.  Sounds like too much work going on there.

I can't wait to hear about how you spent the rest of the day and your NYE!


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> We are under 30 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!  And finally found out which day the band will be performing.  They will be marching, somewhere, at sometime on
> 
> EASTER
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Sigh.


Yuck... less than ideal, but your plans look good.  It certainly is a shame that you won't be able to have a more laid back Easter day, but it looks like fun either way.  



eandesmom said:


> They had Mary Ellen and I at glass of wine!


  Why does this not surprise me?  A nice little perk!  



eandesmom said:


> Where to first?
> 
> Well now THATs a silly question!  We had 4 teenage boys!


We don't have any teenage boys and it is still the same answer. 



eandesmom said:


> I'm not sure it's what I would have chosen but thats how the chips fell.


Nothing wrong with Dinosaur!  It really is a pretty impressive ride that is underrated...  

Unless dinosaurs just bore you to death 



eandesmom said:


> At this point in the day the boys had something they REALLY wanted to do.  It really wasn't on my list.  Not that day anyway.  Most of the adults took a similar pass.


I tend to pass on this one too.  I'm just not a fan of walking around soaking wet, unless the ride itself is worthwhile... 



eandesmom said:


> We cut the kids loose to single rider to their hearts content and once the other adults had finished, all went together to something Kerri could do!


I'm glad that the boys were being responsible enough to handle it.  And even on NYE. 



eandesmom said:


> It was a super fun, yet super relaxed morning.  We knew we'd have several more options to come back to AK if we wanted and as a result no one felt pressured at that moment to really try hard to hit as much as possible.  Despite the fact that it was New Years Eve, we sure didn't feel the crowds at AK, and I am fairly sure MK had already hit at least the first level of closure, possibly Epcot as well, it was the absolute perfect choice for our day.


It definitely seems like it was a great morning.  Being able to relax, not standing at the turnstiles an hour before RD and getting that much done by 1 on NYE must have felt great!


----------



## eandesmom

KristiMc said:


> How exciting for the Band trip.  Hopefully someday I will get to see one(or both) of my kids marching down Main St.  I think this would be one of my favorite mommy moments (combining marching band and Disney!)  My oldest is in 7th grade and plays trumpet.  I'm pretty sure he is going to continue.  My youngest is in 4th and started playing violin this year.  He likes it but does not love it so he is thinking of switching to drums next year.  I have already told them that I would sign up to be a chaperone on any Disney trip .



I am NOT chaperoning!    Actually there aren't any parent chaperons, it is all school staff.  Lots of parents going though and taking the rest of their family.  In theory we should be doing this again in 4 years, they plan to keep it part of the "rotation" for the marching band which means Disneyland, Victoria BC, Ireland, Victoria BC every 4 years in April.  I'm a bit jealous.  I got to do the Victoria parade many times and did get to go to Europe with the concert band but the Disney thing is a total score and new for our HS to add into the line up.  Eric plays trumpet and definitely plans on Marching.  Evan is just bummed that they will be in Ireland together.  LOL!



KristiMc said:


> The Southern Caribbean cruise sounds great!  I'm hoping to book Alaska for June 2015 when they are released this week.  I'm going to have to go back and read your report again.



Good luck!  That is today, right?  I'm not even going to look, it's best that way.  Right now our hope is Aulani for spring break 2015, cannot swing that and a cruise for the gang, that much I know though I sure wish I could!.  It's kind of crazy, I would love to take the E's on one more cruise or back to WDW before Evan graduates HS and with the band Ireland trip in the mix for 2016...it's most likely going to have to be one or the other and probably spring break 2017.  



MEK said:


> Note to self - absolutely do AK if I ever visit on NYE's.  It looks like everyone had such a great time (well, maybe except when Jeff was T-shirt shopping ).  Sooooooo many wonderful PP pictures and yay for getting several group shots.



it was actually my Dad who was looking for a shirt   Jeff does have his own shopping adventure but we've not quite gotten to it yet.



MEK said:


> I also really like that you guys split up and did single rider on EE.  Looks like everyone from your group is having a blast.  I'm not so sure about all the other folks in the cars.



Seriously, they were probably like, who are these crazy people?



MEK said:


> Great morning.
> 
> And your trip plans -  boo to marching on Easter Sunday, but you like you said - it is what it is.  I'm sure your readjusted plans will work out just fine.



It is a boo.  Boo to spring break falling on easter.  It's never happened before and probably never will again.  I just REALLY hope that we can make the brunch at Ralph Brennan's work out, it is much more of a special occasion type brunch.



MEK said:


> There was something else I wanted to comment on re: the trips.
> 
> Oh, wait, I remember - I am SO jealous that you are having such great weather.  It really does make running SO MUCH BETTER.  It was so cold when I ran this morning, and my sock was kinked, so I came back with a numb toe.  It had turned completely white.   Hey - but at least the sun was out.
> 
> Great update!



Well it's short lived, we are back to rain today although it is in the low 50's so not horrible.  Supposed to be that way all week, including Saturday for my race which is a drag as my rain jacket pretty much sucks. But boy was it nice while it lasted!!!!



jedijill said:


> I agree with MEK...AK was the perfect choice for NYE...it didn't seem crowded at all and you got all the big hitters done!



We really did, the lack of fast passes, or even hitting rope drop, was a total non issue!



jedijill said:


> I love the pics with baby Simba!
> 
> Jill in CO



Aren't those cute?  I have no idea when they went and got those, obviously it wasn't the whole crew.



Poolrat said:


> So funny-   I knew we were in the same park but we never crossed paths.



Yeah, I remember we were updating wait times via text but seems like we were at opposite ends...



Poolrat said:


> It is also funny because I had to consult my pictures but we had virtually opposite days.  I was more thrown by no regular FP and that ultimately changed what I did mostly on principle.



So what did you do???  I have to admit the lack of FP's was a total non issue that morning.



Poolrat said:


> Looks like you really got the crew together and got some great rides in.  Love the family and the Simba pictures.



It was such a mellow morning, I'm glad it got captured on film, it was just fun and relaxed.



Poolrat said:


> Can't believe the boys went on Kali-   you are right it was not THAT nice.



No it wasn't! I had that sweatshirt on all morning.  And we had some wind too.



Poolrat said:


> Sorry the DL Easter plans got a bit skewed but I am sure you will tweak and work around it all.
> 
> All the other plans are coming together nicely.  I am still trying to get all my vacation approved.



Approval does help 



KatMark said:


> Your plans continue to look great.



They are coming along!



KatMark said:


> How nice that you and Jeff got a little more "solo" time by enjoying the hot tub.



I can't believe I forgot that, it was a lot of fun and we slept like rocks!



KatMark said:


> Okay, how close is Eric to overtaking Jeff in height? I cannot believe how much he has grown!



Oh he has a ways to go before he passes Jeff.  Both boys are probably around 5'7" now, Eric might be 5'7 1/2".  So he's still got probably 3 inches.  He will pass Jeff, Evan may or may not.  Question is whether Eric will pass Taylor.  Quin was bummed all trip as he sensed Eric was going to pass him up soon.  They are so funny that way!  What is more odd to me than the height (and being the shortest in the house) and the ever growing feet and legs...is that both boys voices are changing at the same time.  It's like they are girls...on the same cycle! 



KatMark said:


> It looks like the perfect morning at the Animal Kingdom, and you all accomplished quite a bit.



It was very much a go with the flow kind of morning and the flow went really well!  I was very pleased, we all were.  Of course it helps that we'd set low expectations just based on the day of the year that it was.



KatMark said:


> I love the EE rides and all the different faces. Funny that Eric and Jeff seemed to be looking at the same spot.



Makes me wonder what they saw!



KatMark said:


> Jeff definitely looked like he needed another cup of coffee.
> 
> I can't wait to hear what you do next.



He does!  He looks grumpy there.  And possibly was a bit annoyed that we were sitting there waiting and watching other folks eat.  He was likely chomping at the bit.  But with poor Kerri hardly able to do a thing in the parks and us not having seen them yet, we also wanted to hang with them.  So it's probably as much all of that...and the need for more coffee.


----------



## Leshaface

Glad you guys were able to partake in the hot tub on BEST DISNEY DAY EVER!

Great job at AK!  And on NYE to boot!  

Yep, the picture of the wet kids is the reason we haven't been on that ride since 2008   I'll pass on that!

Fantastic family photos there at the end!


----------



## eandesmom

Chilly said:


> Hot tub time, now it really was the best day ever!
> 
> Are you eagerly awaiting the 2015 cruise announcement today or will next year be cruise free?



Most likely cruise free.  With the new 18 month rebooking limitation, I don't know that we will even try to book something on board as I just don't see it fitting in.  I guess you never know but it seems pretty improbable.  I would love to do another one with the boys before Evan graduates HS but right now we've Aulani slated for next year, the kids have their big band trip the year aft that and then POOF it's Evan's last spring break and summer.



Chilly said:


> Looks like the boys are having fun with their cousins, that is probably what my DH was like as a kid as he's got an older brother and 2 male cousins and they hung out a lot as kids.



We hung out with my cousins at that age too, at least until some of them moved away.  It was a ton of fun!



PrincessInOz said:


> Wow!  Easter Parade??  I'm sure you'll have fun!  The plans at DLR are really starting to firm up, aren't they?  Just Monday to plan for now.  Sounds like you have a very fun DisMeet planned.



Yep, just Monday and then figuring out which breakfast works best.



PrincessInOz said:


> I'm so jealous....you're going to Flower & Garden AND Food & Wine in the same year!  Well done.



it is a bit obnoxious isn't it?  I can't quite believe it myself, you really could have knocked me over when Jeff was all over the idea of F&W.  I proposed before or after (or both) never in a million years thinking he's pick both!

Should I mention we will get the last Star Wars weekend too while there in May?  It's like the ultimate Disney year.  I think I'd be pushing it though if I try to get him to go to MNSSHP but you never know.  Once they announce dates I will at least "inform" him.  And see if he bites.




PrincessInOz said:


> At least he doesn't resemble Cousin It!



Just wait till later in the TR




PrincessInOz said:


> Love all the Photopass pictures of your crew.  The ones with Simba are fantastic.



They are awfully cute!  I think my mom may have actually asked for a magic shot but am not positive.



Mndisneygirl said:


> I am jealous of all your travels this year!  I agree - F&G, F&W, Cruise, AND DL!!!  Awesome!


 
2015-16 are going to be lean and mean as a result.  It is cool...but I do really wish it was a bit more spread out.  Well at the moment I don't, at the moment I REALLY need a vacation.  But my wallet wishes it for sure.



Mndisneygirl said:


> So we have officially signed on for a NYE trip!  DH wants to spend NYE at MK.  Based on what you're saying, I'm thinking we'll need to spend the entire day there, yes?  I'm planning on making some ADRs that day to build in a restful meal or two in the park so we can take breaks.  Hoping for Crystal Palace breakfast and BOG dinner.  I'm going to need to make some spreadsheets for all the deadlines between the ADRs, the FP+, the cruise...OY!



That's brave.  I have to admit, I wouldn't do it.  This is how MK went down

_On December 31, Magic Kingdom Park closed at 9:40AM due to reaching capacity, in Phase 2. The parking lot was FULL. Just after 11AM Magic Kingdom was at a Phase 3 closure. They later experienced Phase 4 closure for 11 hours.  _

So yeah, if you aren't in by the AM and don't have things that let you in during phase 2 or 3, you'll have to go elsewhere and best not to plan on leaving at all as there is a good chance of not getting back in.

I will be getting to our evening.  We had planned appropriately, we had an ADR in the park and FP+ booked.  We also had an escape plan.  Had we not there is no way in a million years I'd have been in there.   And truly, were it not for FP+ we really would have had to be there all day or have tried to pull FP's in the am, or just not bothered with any rides and at that point wow, it can become a long day or long night really really fast.   I had a small amount of fear of not getting in but that was unfounded.  We did go through the IG and it was great but oh my word, I saw pictures of the main gate and YOWZA!  I will be interested to here how Pat and Carolyn's evenings were as I believe both went to DHS.



Mndisneygirl said:


> I have a strong feeling that we won't be watching fireworks from the Poly beach next trip.  Sounds like too much work going on there.
> 
> I can't wait to hear about how you spent the rest of the day and your NYE!



I have a feeling I'll have a solid year off from the Poly.  I'd still maybe like to do breakfast at Kona but I don't see it fitting into the anniversary trip and while it's a possibility for the F&G one, it will likely be a spur of the moment thing.



afwdwfan said:


> Yuck... less than ideal, but your plans look good.  It certainly is a shame that you won't be able to have a more laid back Easter day, but it looks like fun either way.



Oh I think it will still be laid back...unless they are marching at rope drop or something like that.  We will have 4-5 park days so we aren't going to be in a rush to see stuff.  Plus I'll be back in August 



afwdwfan said:


> Why does this not surprise me?  A nice little perk!



It's terrible!  So bad I booked both a massage AND a facial.  I am not sure my wallet will let me keep the facial though.  LOL.  Pretty sure I still only get one glass of wine...



afwdwfan said:


> We don't have any teenage boys and it is still the same answer.







afwdwfan said:


> Nothing wrong with Dinosaur!  It really is a pretty impressive ride that is underrated...
> 
> Unless dinosaurs just bore you to death



I actually love Dinosaur.  In large part because it's Kendall's favorite ride.  It used to scare Eric to death.  It's just not what I'd pick for someone's first Disney ride...



afwdwfan said:


> I tend to pass on this one too.  I'm just not a fan of walking around soaking wet, unless the ride itself is worthwhile...



In the summer, spring or even fall if warm enough...I love it.  Upper 60's?  Maybe even low 70's with a  breeze (which is what I think the day got to eventually)...no.  The kids did have sweatshirts on in the morning which tells you something.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad that the boys were being responsible enough to handle it.  And even on NYE.



The morning crowd levels allowed for it.  At night...

NO WAY.

Just wait!



afwdwfan said:


> It definitely seems like it was a great morning.  Being able to relax, not standing at the turnstiles an hour before RD and getting that much done by 1 on NYE must have felt great!



It really could not have gone better


----------



## elphie101

That really looks like a perfect NYE morning - especially on that day of all days, when a rope drop would be borderline necessary, it's really great you were able to get so much done while being relaxed about it. Can't wait for the evening!


----------



## eandesmom

Leshaface said:


> Glad you guys were able to partake in the hot tub on BEST DISNEY DAY EVER!



Well I will be honest.  It was an amazing day.  Best Disney Day ever, for me?  It's up there but man, I can't pick just one!  



Leshaface said:


> Great job at AK!  And on NYE to boot!



Seriously, in the morning you wouldn't have known it was NYE!



Leshaface said:


> Yep, the picture of the wet kids is the reason we haven't been on that ride since 2008   I'll pass on that!



In the warmer weather, especially earlier in the day when I can dry off, if I've dressed for it I really like it.



Leshaface said:


> Fantastic family photos there at the end!



The PP tried so hard to catch Quin jumping, it made for a fun photo.  He was doing it anyway and she just latched on to it.



elphie101 said:


> That really looks like a perfect NYE morning - especially on that day of all days, when a rope drop would be borderline necessary, it's really great you were able to get so much done while being relaxed about it. Can't wait for the evening!



It was hard to believe it was NYE at that point in the day.

It did change though 

I am so glad the day went as it did,  the morning just couldn't have been lovelier!


----------



## khertz

AK seems like the place to be on NYE! The boys look like they were definitely having a great time together all morning, and y'all seemed to have full run of the place! I guess that's what happens when you're in the only park that doesn't have NYE fireworks.  That's some smart trip planning!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> _"We close at 11 but if you are quiet, you can stay till 11:30 and I wont tell anyone"
> _
> DEAL!







eandesmom said:


> One odd note, I did realize after getting back up to the room and changing for bed, that my legs were BRIGHT red.  It went away  and didn't itch or anything but wow, really does make you wonder what chemicals they are using in those tubs!



Oh, that's just radiation poisoning.  Nothing to worry about.



eandesmom said:


> Where to first?
> 
> Well now THATs a silly question!  We had 4 teenage boys!



There's only one choice in AK!



eandesmom said:


> With a short wait time, Kerri encouraged Eric to go on his first Disney ride.  Now, I dont know if its his first Disney ride EVER but it was his first Disney WORLD ride ever.
> 
> I'm not sure it's what I would have chosen but thats how the chips fell.



You could do worse.  Much, much worse.



eandesmom said:


> Camera shy they are








eandesmom said:


> Wonder why it wasn't on my list?



On Dec. 31st?  Can't imagine why.



eandesmom said:


> It was a super fun, yet super relaxed morning.  We knew we'd have several more options to come back to AK if we wanted and as a result no one felt pressured at that moment to really try hard to hit as much as possible.  Despite the fact that it was New Years Eve, we sure didn't feel the crowds at AK, and I am fairly sure MK had already hit at least the first level of closure, possibly Epcot as well, it was the absolute perfect choice for our day.



Looks like you chose...wisely.


----------



## eandesmom

A couple of exciting updates to my upcoming trips

*DL Band Trip.
*
I purchased Eric's park ticket yesterday.  Seems like a silly thing and one I could do there.  However I'd been hoping to buy it at my local grocery store (Safeway) as gift card purchases are 4x the gas points.  They've only been socking the kids tickets but yesterday I happened to see the adult 3 day hopper.  Score!  Between the Disney Visa rewards points, and the gas savings, it's about 5% off of the ticket price.  5% is 5%!  Or 2 drinks at Trader Sams, or 4 Mickey Bars depending on how you look at it.

*Girls Flower and Garden Trip.*

Yesterday there was a big announcement of 2 new character meals that were to be offered during Star Wars weekends, actually starting on the 4th which is before the official weekends start (but implies that "may the 4th be with you" will have an event.  I showed my inner geek by booking a breakfast.  Mary Ellen had the brilliant idea to turn it into a DISmeet!  Check it out.

*Star Wars Galactic Dine-In Breakfast*

Sci-Fi Dine-In Theater really embraces its theming to showcase a galaxy far, far away for this character dining experience, transforming itself into the Star War Dine-in Theater. Characters who will appear include Stormtroopers, Jawa, Greedo, and Boba Fett. A highlight of the breakfast will be a Darth Vader Meet & Greet after check-in. In keeping with the theming, Sci-Fi Dine-In’s classic B-movie clips will be replaced with “Star Wars” clips, trailers and music.

Dates: May 4 - June 15, 2014
Times: 8 a.m. – 12 p.m.
Prices: Adult - $47.99; Child - $29.99

Star Wars Dine-In Galactic Breakfast also includes a digital photo of the party on a commemorative PhotoPass card.






There is also a dinner option for those interested 

*The Jedi Mickey’s Star Wars Dine*

Hollywood & Vine takes on a “Star Wars” theme. Favorite Disney characters Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy, and Chip & Dale dress up as their favorite Star Wars alter egos: Jedi Mickey, Princess Leia Minnie, Darth Goofy, Stormtrooper Donald, and Ewok Chip & Dale. A Fantasmic! dinner package option may be added.

Dates: May 4 - June 15, 2014
Times: 4:15 p.m. until park close (between 8 – 9:30 p.m., depending on park hours)
Prices: Adult – $55.99 or $59.99 with Fantasmic! dinner package; Child (ages 3 – 9) – $32.99 or $36.99 with Fantasmic! dinner package

Jedi Mickey’s Star Wars Dine includes a digital photo of the party with the Ewok Chip & Dale on a commemorative PhotoPass card.








I just couldn't get excited about eating at Hollywood and Vine for that price and the dining experience with the movies playing at Sci Fi...well, I couldn't resist!  Much as I love the characters in their Star Wars outfits....I am more interested in actual Storm Troopers and the Darth himself.  And breakfast.  I do love breakfast!  No actual menu yet but it sounds like it will be a pre-fixe, non buffet so it will be interesting to see how it plays out.

Both are 2 credits on the dining plan in case anyone is wondering.

I also got...MICKEY MAIL yesterday!













It comes with the little yellow card that indicates what kind of pass you have so you need that for parking, and allegedly the discounts as well.  Seems like the actual AP would work too.

Of course this means that I will have 3 bands for this trip.  AP, and then 2 since it's a split stay reservation at the same resort.  And....once I upgrade my AP in Cali to the Premium, who knows what will work.  

Who am I kidding...I just wanted that little blue AP slider!


----------



## Chilly

They sound great fun, my DH would love them, the only time he wanted to queue up for a photo was for stormtroopers and darth so he'd want that option where as I'd want Mickey and co.


----------



## addictedtothemouse

eandesmom said:


> Well, sounds like all girls, and all family, yes?  So perhaps less of an issue to share (or more depending on the females I guess .  It is sort of a split bath but kind of a funky layout.  The vanity is HUGE, lots of mirror space.  Toilet is separate.  Only real issue is that to get to the toilet you have to go through the rest of the bath...which is where the shower and tub are.  And of course in the master there is a nice mirror as well.


Nope cousin is a boy and we are pretty low maintenance girls so we theoretically could get by with one bathroom but if DGD is in the process or newly potty trained I think a second bathroom will be a necessity!  Sounds like Kidani is my #1 choice. 
This is a combination graduation/anniversary of the end of chemo trip.


----------



## teekathepony

Cool about the tickets, and I'm certainly not one to stick my nose up at 5%! 
Omg those two Star Wars dining events look so awesome, I want to do them! And turning it into a DISmeet? Even awesomer. 
Mickey mail!


----------



## KatMark

for Mickey mail. I do love those little blue sliders!

I saw they were offering that breakfast. I wondered if I should book it for Mary and the girls and me (Mary is on a cruise with her family and friends for Avery's birthday so I know she won't see it). I just can't see spending that price those since Avery and I are the only ones who eat a big breakfast.

I think you and MEK will have a blast.


----------



## rentayenta

Love the SWW meal idea! Gosh it's going to be a blast! Awesome you booked one and I can't wait to read about it. 

Glad DL band planning is going smoothly too. 

Are you planning on booking a cruise, new itineraries are out.


----------



## jedijill

I always knew you were on the Dark Side!!!!    Those character meals are awesome and I wonder if they are a precursor for things to come...I can see a Star Wars meal being VERY popular.

Good for scoring the 4x fuel points with the ticket.  My local King Soopers (Kroger) just sent me an ad and I saw the 4x offer...I may run over and put some cash on gift cards for spending money for my trip.

Jill in CO


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> 5% is 5%!  Or 2 drinks at Trader Sams, or 4 Mickey Bars depending on how you look at it.


Or 1 drink at Trader Sams and 2 Mickey Bars.  But who's counting? 

I'm glad that you were finally able to find the ticket and get your discounts.  



eandesmom said:


> Yesterday there was a big announcement of 2 new character meals that were to be offered during Star Wars weekends, actually starting on the 4th which is before the official weekends start (but implies that "may the 4th be with you" will have an event.  I showed my inner geek by booking a breakfast.  Mary Ellen had the brilliant idea to turn it into a DISmeet!  Check it out.


I saw the rumors about this.  It looks like a lot of fun!  I wish I could be there to see it!



eandesmom said:


> Of course this means that I will have 3 bands for this trip.  AP, and then 2 since it's a split stay reservation at the same resort.  And....once I upgrade my AP in Cali to the Premium, who knows what will work.


Um... good luck.


----------



## eandesmom

khertz said:


> AK seems like the place to be on NYE! The boys look like they were definitely having a great time together all morning, and y'all seemed to have full run of the place! I guess that's what happens when you're in the only park that doesn't have NYE fireworks.  That's some smart trip planning!



Thank goodness for the DIS, not sure we'd have thought to go to AK.  We might have but you never know!  It was a very fun morning.  Those boys always have fun together  it's a pretty cool thing.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oh, that's just radiation poisoning.  Nothing to worry about.



Until my skin starts falling off



Captain_Oblivious said:


> There's only one choice in AK!


 I agree but some might go for the safari first.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You could do worse.  Much, much worse.



True.  We could have taken him out to Rafiki's planet watch and then have the train break down or be stopped for a medical emergency.

I actually love the ride, in large part because it's Kendall's favorite.  It cracks me up!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> On Dec. 31st?  Can't imagine why.
> 
> Looks like you chose...wisely.



Thank goodness!



Chilly said:


> They sound great fun, my DH would love them, the only time he wanted to queue up for a photo was for stormtroopers and darth so he'd want that option where as I'd want Mickey and co.



CUTE!  From a character standpoint it's a tough call but meal, venue and overall ambiance it was a no brainer for me.  I am really looking forward to it!



addictedtothemouse said:


> Nope cousin is a boy and we are pretty low maintenance girls so we theoretically could get by with one bathroom but if DGD is in the process or newly potty trained I think a second bathroom will be a necessity!  Sounds like Kidani is my #1 choice.
> This is a combination graduation/anniversary of the end of chemo trip.



Very good reasons to celebrate!  With that mix...the 2nd bathroom would be very handy for sure.



teekathepony said:


> Cool about the tickets, and I'm certainly not one to stick my nose up at 5%!
> Omg those two Star Wars dining events look so awesome, I want to do them! And turning it into a DISmeet? Even awesomer.
> Mickey mail!



Well it's not like Disney won't still get that 5% back but I'll fell like I got a little more for my money.    Our tweaks to the May trip are getting me really excited!


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> for Mickey mail. I do love those little blue sliders!



The sliders are fun!



KatMark said:


> I saw they were offering that breakfast. I wondered if I should book it for Mary and the girls and me (Mary is on a cruise with her family and friends for Avery's birthday so I know she won't see it). I just can't see spending that price those since Avery and I are the only ones who eat a big breakfast.
> 
> I think you and MEK will have a blast.



Unless everyone really eats (and even then) it's hard to swallow that price.  I'm excited for the overall experience so it seems worth it but I am definitely very curious what they will actually be serving.  I hope it's good!  Fun lace for a character meal though for sure.



rentayenta said:


> Love the SWW meal idea! Gosh it's going to be a blast! Awesome you booked one and I can't wait to read about it.



I think it's going to be a blast too!



rentayenta said:


> Glad DL band planning is going smoothly too.
> 
> Are you planning on booking a cruise, new itineraries are out.



No, most likely not.  I suppose that could change on our September cruise but the reality is that with the new 18m rebooking window, it just doesn't' really work for us timing wise and I don't see 2015 as being a realistic option for a cruise.  In fact I don't really see it until 2017 and then it may become a choice between WDW and a cruise...not a choice I want to make.  But we will see.  



jedijill said:


> I always knew you were on the Dark Side!!!!    Those character meals are awesome and I wonder if they are a precursor for things to come...I can see a Star Wars meal being VERY popular.



I think it will be very popular as well!  I am glad I got it booked today especially since it's at the very start of the weekends.




jedijill said:


> Good for scoring the 4x fuel points with the ticket.  My local King Soopers (Kroger) just sent me an ad and I saw the 4x offer...I may run over and put some cash on gift cards for spending money for my trip.
> 
> Jill in CO



I always like getting gift cards for that reason, I just dislike having so many of them so wish they had a higher dollar amount!



afwdwfan said:


> Or 1 drink at Trader Sams and 2 Mickey Bars.  But who's counting?



I like the way you think.  Then those are ALL for me, screw the kids.  



afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad that you were finally able to find the ticket and get your discounts.



Me too.  It also eases the pain, paying for some things prior to getting there.



afwdwfan said:


> I saw the rumors about this.  It looks like a lot of fun!  I wish I could be there to see it!



I think it's going to be a blast!


----------



## MEK

I want that AP slider too but I think because my pass is expiring in June I won't get a band or slider.  How sad.


----------



## dizneeat

Sorry I have been missing here for a while, Cynthia.

Things got a bit out of hand here, I did read along, but never got around to comment.

Sidenote - isn't it funny that I read about the Star Wars meals on your thread first, before I got around to read the food blog which mentioned it as well. 

OMG - I just LOVE your AP magic band!!!!! VERY envious of your slider. I hope they will come up with something similar for 2015 when we will get another AP.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Awesome!  I think I would be happy to have a character dining experience at Sci Fi as well with those characters.  Not loving those prices, though.  Looking forward to seeing the pix and to find out if you thought it was worth it.

Congrats on getting Eric's tix and for that wonderful looking slider for the APMB.  All these new acronyms.


----------



## elphie101

You know, you really think Disney would have thought it through to NOT send people 3 or 4 Magic Bands in the bands' lifetime  Guess they would rather do that then have people complaining that they lost theirs.

Yay for AP bands! We'll have to register our APs (even though we won't be using them till October) and get some for the shiny little badge.

I'm not as crazy about Star Wars as DF, but I would LOVE to have breakfast in Sci Fi! Hopefully they keep that up, it sounds really fun.


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> I want that AP slider too but I think because my pass is expiring in June I won't get a band or slider.  How sad.



So it doesn't show as an option to customize in your MDE?  You should double check, everyone is supposed to get them by the end of this month (or be able to order) so I don't see how a June exp date would disqualify you.  I mean you could have multiple trips between now and then!



dizneeat said:


> Sorry I have been missing here for a while, Cynthia.
> 
> Things got a bit out of hand here, I did read along, but never got around to comment.




Oh my goodness Karin, don't worry about it!  You have been very busy and I am ALWAYS behind on your threads.



dizneeat said:


> Sidenote - isn't it funny that I read about the Star Wars meals on your thread first, before I got around to read the food blog which mentioned it as well.



Too funny!  I think I have to thank Brook who posted it on FB but I can't recall for sure if it was her or another but know it was a FB post and not the food blog.  Think Chip and Co had the story live first for some reason.



dizneeat said:


> OMG - I just LOVE your AP magic band!!!!! VERY envious of your slider. I hope they will come up with something similar for 2015 when we will get another AP.



I won't have an AP in 2015 so will have to enjoy this one while I can!  I hope they do too although I hope they just send new slider instead of band after band after band!



PrincessInOz said:


> Awesome!  I think I would be happy to have a character dining experience at Sci Fi as well with those characters.  Not loving those prices, though.  Looking forward to seeing the pix and to find out if you thought it was worth it.



No, not loving the price either but we did just cancel one of our pricier meals so that helps and well, you are paying for the experience.  I can only hope the food doesn't suck.  LOL!



PrincessInOz said:


> Congrats on getting Eric's tix and for that wonderful looking slider for the APMB.  All these new acronyms.



APMB   that is the first time I've seen it as an acronym!  Technically mine is a PAPMB.  I could NOT figure out what to name it as I kept running out of characters and I needed to be able to tell which on was the AP one.



elphie101 said:


> You know, you really think Disney would have thought it through to NOT send people 3 or 4 Magic Bands in the bands' lifetime  Guess they would rather do that then have people complaining that they lost theirs.



I guess. It is very wasteful though.



elphie101 said:


> Yay for AP bands! We'll have to register our APs (even though we won't be using them till October) and get some for the shiny little badge.



Yes!  Register them online now and then you'll also get your magazine and more emails too.  LOL.



elphie101 said:


> I'm not as crazy about Star Wars as DF, but I would LOVE to have breakfast in Sci Fi! Hopefully they keep that up, it sounds really fun.



I love the idea of all the movies, the characters, in the cars and breakfast.  Fingers crossed that the food is at lease semi interesting!


----------



## englishrose47

Thanks Cynthia for the info on Sci Fi Character breakfast!!! I called Carol and left a message to see if she is interested !!That also explains why I got a personal phone call from ci Fi for our lunch ADR that was at 11a and they changed to 2p !!!


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> Thanks Cynthia for the info on Sci Fi Character breakfast!!! I called Carol and left a message to see if she is interested !!That also explains why I got a personal phone call from ci Fi for our lunch ADR that was at 11a and they changed to 2p !!!



Apparently that happened to a number of people!  If you want to do it, I'd call quick as I think they are going to go fast.  It's not online yet for booking (or wasn't yesterday).


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> *DL Band Trip
> *
> We are under 30 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!  And finally found out which day the band will be performing.  They will be marching, somewhere, at sometime on
> 
> EASTER
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Sigh.



 for under thirty days!    I think performing on Easter kinda is both neat and...well, not so neat. 



eandesmom said:


> *Sunday (Easter). * Park Day.  Check out of studio and into 1B.  Breakfast either at Steakhouse 55 or Ralph Brennans.  REALLY hoping for Ralph Brennans but it will depend on the performance time.  Dinner most likely counter service in park but will wait to figure that out until we know performance time (supposed to know by 4/1). Original plan had been to have an Easter dinner in the villa, but now that its going to be a park day and given that we do want Easter breakfast somewhere because 1) it's Easter and 2) we will be without a full kitchen until that night we figure that we will not want to also take time during the day to go to the grocery store.  I don'[t see church happening this day either which is a bit of a bummer but it is what it is.  However there appears to be a fun Egg Hunt so we will look into that.



Easter day definitely looks like it will be a memorable one!  An egg hunt?  IN disney?  



eandesmom said:


> *Monday. * Given the performance schedule, Monday will probably not be a park day.  At least it won't for my folks, they plan to visit with friends at least in the afternoon.  Mom and I "may" look at a spa visit in the morning but nothing is booked yet.  I am not sure what I want to do with my day.  It will partially depend on where my folks are headed to meet their friends.  Once they firm up their plans, I will firm up mine.  Or let Eric plan the day



Spa time just you and your mom sounds nice. 


eandesmom said:


> *Tuesday* will be a park day, we will be getting Evan after lunch.
> 
> *Wednesday *will be a park day with a very special DISmeet after lunch!  Lunch will be at the Blue Bayou.


 for park days and dismeets!!!




eandesmom said:


> *Thursday* will most likely be a park day as well as our flight doesnt leave until 8.  We do have breakfast booked at Storytellers.



I will be interested in how you like your breakfast there.  I think that was one of the places I think sounded good for breakfast. (since they have a mimosa there, right? )




eandesmom said:


> I did go ahead and order the photopass pre-buy.  Yes, I am that crazy despite the drama from the NYE trip.  DL is still on the old site and right now its just mom and I so should be pretty simple (HA!).



Despite multiple not so great pp/mm experiences, I tend to always go back to getting one too...



eandesmom said:


> I've also done a little shopping.  Sigh.  BOTH boys have outgrown almost everything since Christmas.



Boys are so hard that that age... the GROW and GROW and GROW!



eandesmom said:


> *Girls Flower and Garden Trip*
> 
> We have made a few changes here.  First we found out that there will be special fireworks at DHS during Star Wars weekends.  We moved our Cali Grill reservation so that we can be at DHS on the night they are offered during our trip.



How cool! I sometimes think that Fantasmic is just too much of a commitment and wish that there was a firework display at DHS. 



eandesmom said:


> We also booked a very special experience.  DVC is pushing "membership magic".  Which, I have to admit as time goes on, is getting some fun perks.  This one was for spa bookings.  DVC normally gets you a 15% discount.  But on Tuesdays from 5-8 it can also get you
> 
> A glass of wine
> A $25 service upgrade/enhancement
> A free product sample.
> They had Mary Ellen and I at glass of wine!  We changed our Beaches and Cream dinner, to a lunch and booked ourselves for some pampering!
> Right now we have several DISmeets scheduled, firming up some of the details but it is going to be a very DIS filled trip I think!



That is so neat!  I have not really paid attention to the membership magic stuff.  I probably really should.




eandesmom said:


> *½ Marathon DL Trip
> *
> I had the chance to meet with Ann for coffee on Friday.  It was a GORGEOUS (though a bit windy) day here and we were able to sit outside at Starbucks and enjoy the sun and just chat about the race, training, life, kids, upcoming trips, race costumes, all kinds of stuff!  So much fun.   The time just flew







eandesmom said:


> No major changes here so far.  We have decided on transportation (town car) and the general need for a few dining reservations (probably for dinner both Friday and Saturday and then a post race breakfast, the rest will be counter service).  ADR's for Cali though won't be until the end of June.  We do still need a flight there but have plenty of time and are watching fares.



I kinda feel like we don't really need to do a lot of planning.  It is such a short trip... and we both seem to be pretty laid back.  That being said... I dod still watch for that flight there.  (kinda have to get there in order for the weekend to start. )



eandesmom said:


> My training has been going relatively well though my various injuries have slowed it down just a little.  I have been being much more aggressive with PT and massage and am definitely seeing improvement.  Jeff and I did run 9.1 miles yesterday which, while closer to the 15K than I'd have liked, given that I took a full 6 days off from running before that, I think will be ok.  I will only have a short run either tomorrow or weds before the actual race. It was SO gorgeous here, it was just incredible.   It went really really well so I am pretty excited for Saturday which is definitely a training run for the ½.   The week off and focus on rehab and strength made a pretty huge difference.   Of course it's nice today and then the rain is supposed to hit and last through the weekend.  Which is a CRAZY weekend on so many levels, the race being just one aspect of it.   Boo for rain!  Tempted to get a new jacket but I don't want to break it in at the race so will just pray it's dry and suck it up if it isn't. Other than that we are registered for a 12K in April and an 8K in May and Ill just continue training.  I did learn where my threshold was for replacing my shoes.  Sadly it was earlier than Id hoped and well, some of those injuries were definitely due to waiting too long to swap.  Lesson learned!



I am super impressed with your training.  I am fully prepared to be waving you on in August.  Honestly, it will be nice to have someone waiting for me at the finish line. 



eandesmom said:


> *Fall F&W and Southern Caribbean Cruise Trip
> *
> We hit our ADR day for the pre-cruise stay over the weekend.  Right now I think this is what we are looking at.  Basically it was anything Jeff wanted and requested, I really had no strong feelings about anything.  LOL!  His feelings were somewhat surprising and somewhat not.
> 
> *Thursday arrival after red eye:*  Will just try to do a walk in for a breakfast, if not maybe head straight over to see if Kiosks have soft openings as rumored to be the case.  Probably our dinner plan as well.  Right now the Mediterranean Market at the Dolphin (or Swan, I forget which one) is my leading candidate for breakfast if we get there in time.



I am really trying to figure out a breakfast for after the ToT race.  I would like it to be in the BW area... I had not even considered the Swan or Dolphin.  



eandesmom said:


> *Friday. * Most likely run and then hit the bakery, F&W kiosks for lunch and then Raglan Road for dinner (and avoid the local crush for F&W as the first official night).  I booked the RR ADRbut via Open Table.  This way, no CC hold and easier to cancel and not stress about changing my mind morning of and missing that 24 hour window.  We may well decide to just eat at the kiosks all night.



I can see booking through open table being a much better idea.  I am not totally against the CC hold...because I do think people were abusing the system. (booking multiple multiple ADRs for one time)  However, sometimes you do need to cancel last minute....  



eandesmom said:


> *Saturday after cruise. * Right now planning on Sanaa for dinner (staying at AKV).  Question is whether to make an ADR or not.  While I think our chances of being able to walk in are decent, it is a Saturday night.  It is also during food and wine though!  Problem is, if we change our mind, as we will be on the cruise we wont be able to easily cancel (or know if we will have internet connectionreally dont plan to pay for it although I guess you never know). Thoughts?



I think I probably would not make an ADR.  Just in case...



eandesmom said:


> *Sunday after cruise. * Raglan Road for brunch.  We may be fooded out after the cruise but we loved it so much this past trip (spoiler!) that Jeff really wanted to go again.  And to go for dinner too.  Both of which were fine with me!    I plan to book this on Open Table once it gets to 180 days.  Dinner at F&W.



It has been so long since I have been to RR.  So hard though to pick a great table service and do food and wine AND not get fooded out.  Throw in that cruise too and I can see why you might have a hard time planning.



eandesmom said:


> *Monday after Cruise.*  Boma for Breakfast and F&W for late lunch before heading to the airport.  Same question here...do we we really need an ADR?



Last fall, my ADR was lost and we still were able to get in no problem.



eandesmom said:


> I've had 2 of our September flights drop a little in price so have a small credit at Jet Blue and Alaska respectively.  I almost got another credit on the April trip but we have 5 tickets on that flight and only 3 were available at the lower price so it cant be reduced unless it can match all 5.  Oh well!



At least you got some small credit for the septmember flights!! 



eandesmom said:


> Up next, New Years Eve!!!!!!!!!!  Let's get the party started.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]




So we went!

To the hot tub! 

And spent a lovely 30 minutes soaking and chatting with a super nice couple that were also owners.  A perfect end to a perfect day and we slept like rocks afterwards.  One odd note, I did realize after getting back up to the room and changing for bed, that my legs were BRIGHT red.  It went away  and didn't itch or anything but wow, really does make you wonder what chemicals they are using in those tubs![/quote]

Very cool that you got to stay in the hot tub after closing and have a nice conversation... but ugh on the red legs. 






eandesmom said:


> Arriving at AK a few of us were up for a picture by the tree



LOVE the pp pictures!!!



eandesmom said:


> Where to first?
> 
> Well now THATs a silly question!  We had 4 teenage boys!



OMG!  your EE pictures had me laughing!



eandesmom said:


> I am pretty sure Big Eric was equally as wet (theyd conned their Uncle into joining them) but somehow he got out of the photo.



I have not been on Kali in so long.  I hate being wet ... and either the weather is humid and you don't dry or cold and you are well.. just cold and wet.



eandesmom said:


> The T shirt thing took so long...Jeff bought the boys a snack.



The picture of them is just great... they all just look like that snack is the best thing in the world.



eandesmom said:


> But not without a final Kodak moment!



Such great pictures of the entire clan!!!



eandesmom said:


> A couple of exciting updates to my upcoming trips
> 
> *DL Band Trip.
> *
> I purchased Eric's park ticket yesterday.  Seems like a silly thing and one I could do there.  However I'd been hoping to buy it at my local grocery store (Safeway) as gift card purchases are 4x the gas points.  They've only been socking the kids tickets but yesterday I happened to see the adult 3 day hopper.  Score!  Between the Disney Visa rewards points, and the gas savings, it's about 5% off of the ticket price.  5% is 5%!  Or 2 drinks at Trader Sams, or 4 Mickey Bars depending on how you look at it.



I didn't know they qualified for the gas points... that is so cool!!!



eandesmom said:


> *Girls Flower and Garden Trip.*
> 
> Yesterday there was a big announcement of 2 new character meals that were to be offered during Star Wars weekends, actually starting on the 4th which is before the official weekends start (but implies that "may the 4th be with you" will have an event.  I showed my inner geek by booking a breakfast.  Mary Ellen had the brilliant idea to turn it into a DISmeet!  Check it out.



Very cool that there will be other new things to enjoy on your trip!  



eandesmom said:


> I also got...MICKEY MAIL yesterday!



So I am a little jealous!  I was told I will not be getting one since my ap is in "renewed" status.    



eandesmom said:


> Who am I kidding...I just wanted that little blue AP slider!



I don't blame you!  I want one too.   Did you have to order it, btw?  Or did they just ship it to you?  DH has his AP active so I am wondering....


----------



## franandaj

Yay for having trips start to come together!  I like when that happens!

I can't believe that they wanted to get drenched like that.  I don't blame the adults for just watching.  Good use of single rider lines and stuff to make maximum use of time!  I would have hated to been at the MK on that day!


----------



## scottny

> Ok, I will go without both of you. LOL! Did Vinny like it?


He hated it.

Hope the shoulder heals up. Thank god you can put on deodorant. LOl. 
Nice view from the balcony. 
The drinks on the balcony and in the lounge looked good. 
YUM! Love those Lapu lapus.
Fun times at Ohana. 
Nice PP pic in Epcot.
EE is fun. Scary but fun. LOL
LOL. They did get wet. 
Nice group photo when u were leaving.
Like I said on FB I am jealous. I would love to do the breakfast. Tell darth to say hi to me. LOl.  Oh wait. Did I say that to mary Ellen. Either way I am jealous. LOL. SW is my all time favorite movie. Vinny said we could cancel Italy and Paris and go. I thought about it. He got mad. LOl. 
All caught up again.


----------



## Pinkocto

I can not for the life of me remember if I replied to the last update, I'm sorry. Love Dinosaur! Great first ride I'd say. Tons of detail, fun, scary, what more do you need. Your photo looks like how I end up in that scene, LOVE IT! 

EE single rider is great. The boys look happy to be drenched. 

Congrats on the SWW meal, that looks fabulous. It might be a little pricey but you're saving a lot of time not standing in line for photos. I would have totally gone for that too. 

Sounds like all the chips are falling into place for the Easter trip, very cool.


----------



## Poolrat

I am getting quite a collection of MB.   I have started putting AP and the resort and month/year of trip so in fact they are now souvenirs. 

Sucks I won't be there for Star Wars Weekends but those dining options have my curiosity piqued.


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> for under thirty days!    I think performing on Easter kinda is both neat and...well, not so neat.



I will think it is more neat if 1) it is DL and Main Street that they march in (could be DCA, we find out Tuesday) and if 2) it doesn't conflict with my Brunch reservation   If it does, hopefully I can move the time, I would much rather eat there I think.



annmarieda said:


> Easter day definitely looks like it will be a memorable one!  An egg hunt?  IN disney?



Yes, however they could be all gone.  Sounds like it's a seasonal thing so not just on Easter and you have to buy a clue map thingy.  Still though, could be fun and does include souvies of some sort.



annmarieda said:


> Spa time just you and your mom sounds nice.



nothing booked yet, they are off in NOLA all week with my nephew so we won't firm up a thing till they get back



annmarieda said:


> for park days and dismeets!!!



I am very excited for our meet!



annmarieda said:


> I will be interested in how you like your breakfast there.  I think that was one of the places I think sounded good for breakfast. (since they have a mimosa there, right? )



 probably, I am not sure.  I would think most of them probably have that available but honestly don't know.  I will do some research for sure while there.




annmarieda said:


> Despite multiple not so great pp/mm experiences, I tend to always go back to getting one too...



I am always happy to have the pics at the end of the day.



annmarieda said:


> Boys are so hard that that age... the GROW and GROW and GROW!



That they do!



annmarieda said:


> How cool! I sometimes think that Fantasmic is just too much of a commitment and wish that there was a firework display at DHS.



I agree, and while I like Fantasmic, I don't need to see it every time.



annmarieda said:


> That is so neat!  I have not really paid attention to the membership magic stuff.  I probably really should.



Were it not for the magazine, I'd have enver noticed it.



annmarieda said:


> I kinda feel like we don't really need to do a lot of planning.  It is such a short trip... and we both seem to be pretty laid back.  That being said... I dod still watch for that flight there.  (kinda have to get there in order for the weekend to start. )



Yes, we do need to get there!  And we will 



annmarieda said:


> I am super impressed with your training.  I am fully prepared to be waving you on in August.  Honestly, it will be nice to have someone waiting for me at the finish line.



I seriously doubt you will be waving me on, I will be waving you on!  You are definitely faster, there is no doubt.  Yesterday's race confirmed that.  Some contributing factors I think that impacted performance and I'm not unhappy with the result but I'm not over the moon either.



annmarieda said:


> I am really trying to figure out a breakfast for after the ToT race.  I would like it to be in the BW area... I had not even considered the Swan or Dolphin.



Check out the menu, it looks really good!  It's my top choice if it works out timing wise.  I did really enjoy Captains Grille and would eat there again no problem.



annmarieda said:


> I can see booking through open table being a much better idea.  I am not totally against the CC hold...because I do think people were abusing the system. (booking multiple multiple ADRs for one time)  However, sometimes you do need to cancel last minute....



When I know I'm pretty solid on a plan, or know I have time to cancel without penalty I am ok with with the CC hold.  But sometimes, with a late arriving flight, being on a cruise etc you could be in a situation where you can't make that window to cancel and that's a drag.



annmarieda said:


> It has been so long since I have been to RR.  So hard though to pick a great table service and do food and wine AND not get fooded out.  Throw in that cruise too and I can see why you might have a hard time planning.


 
Exactly!



annmarieda said:


> At least you got some small credit for the septmember flights!!



$4 each but hey, 8 bucks is 8 bucks!




annmarieda said:


> OMG!  your EE pictures had me laughing!



I've never bought many ride pictures and to have so many this trip, honestly they are some of my favorite PP ones, they are just a riot!



annmarieda said:


> I have not been on Kali in so long.  I hate being wet ... and either the weather is humid and you don't dry or cold and you are well.. just cold and wet.



Very true!



annmarieda said:


> The picture of them is just great... they all just look like that snack is the best thing in the world.



It was cute, Jeff is really not that much of a spontaneous here have a treat kind of guy but when he does it, he does it well and it was clearly a huge huge hit and I loved that he just did it on his own cuz he felt like it.



annmarieda said:


> Such great pictures of the entire clan!!!



I need to get a printed copy of that one for sure



annmarieda said:


> I didn't know they qualified for the gas points... that is so cool!!!



Yep!  4x or 2x depending on the promo.  I like to buy gift cards there to use on the trip but liked it better when they had the "choose your $ amount" kind that went up to $500. Getting 20+ of the $25 ones, and then carting them around to redeem is much less appealing.  I was happy to see the park ticket and really prefer spreading the cost out as well.



annmarieda said:


> So I am a little jealous!  I was told I will not be getting one since my ap is in "renewed" status.



Bummer!  I never got one of the AP magnets so I am glad I got this at least.  Silly huh that those little things really are kind of a big deal.  Or at least a nice to have.



annmarieda said:


> I don't blame you!  I want one too.   Did you have to order it, btw?  Or did they just ship it to you?  DH has his AP active so I am wondering....



When I went into MDE it showed as an option to customize it.  Steve probably has one in there.  If you don't customize it by a certain date I've heard they will just send it...but it will be grey.



franandaj said:


> Yay for having trips start to come together!  I like when that happens!







franandaj said:


> I can't believe that they wanted to get drenched like that.  I don't blame the adults for just watching.  Good use of single rider lines and stuff to make maximum use of time!  I would have hated to been at the MK on that day!



At least they did think to take off sweatshirts and sweaters!

MK on NYE is a committment.  An all day one!  Morning might not have been horrible for the first hour but I couldn't do a 16 hour day without leaving.  We've pulled 12 hour days before in a park but not in that kind of crowd level.



scottny said:


> He hated it.



Well at least he can say he did it!



scottny said:


> Hope the shoulder heals up. Thank god you can put on deodorant. LOl.


 
Yes, and brush my teeth too!



scottny said:


> Nice view from the balcony.
> The drinks on the balcony and in the lounge looked good.
> YUM! Love those Lapu lapus.
> Fun times at Ohana.
> Nice PP pic in Epcot.
> EE is fun. Scary but fun. LOL
> LOL. They did get wet.
> Nice group photo when u were leaving.



Thanks!!!  We had such a fun time doing all of those things.



scottny said:


> Like I said on FB I am jealous. I would love to do the breakfast. Tell darth to say hi to me. LOl.  Oh wait. Did I say that to mary Ellen. Either way I am jealous. LOL. SW is my all time favorite movie. Vinny said we could cancel Italy and Paris and go. I thought about it. He got mad. LOl.
> All caught up again.



You said it to one of us, I can't remember which either!  LOL.  Italy and Paris would win, I'm with Vinny on that one.



Pinkocto said:


> I can not for the life of me remember if I replied to the last update, I'm sorry. Love Dinosaur! Great first ride I'd say. Tons of detail, fun, scary, what more do you need. Your photo looks like how I end up in that scene, LOVE IT!



It is such a fun ride!!!! Just cracks me up every time



Pinkocto said:


> EE single rider is great. The boys look happy to be drenched.



Those 4 were just happy to be together. 



Pinkocto said:


> Congrats on the SWW meal, that looks fabulous. It might be a little pricey but you're saving a lot of time not standing in line for photos. I would have totally gone for that too.
> 
> Sounds like all the chips are falling into place for the Easter trip, very cool.



And I wouldn't stand in line so, there you go!  I'm excited for the whole experience...and hope the food doesn't suck.  LOL!



Poolrat said:


> I am getting quite a collection of MB.   I have started putting AP and the resort and month/year of trip so in fact they are now souvenirs.



That's a good idea.  I'm sure someone on Etsy will figure out an amazing craft project with them.  



Poolrat said:


> Sucks I won't be there for Star Wars Weekends but those dining options have my curiosity piqued.



That does suck! Maybe one of these days?  I am excited our trip overlaps, even if it was just a fluke and we were working around Mothers Day and soccer schedules  

It's kind of cool that they seem to have extended the meals outside of just the weekends, looks like they start on 5/4 so the "fourth" can be with you and go through June but it's every day, not just the weekends.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Trying to get all caught up again!



eandesmom said:


> First though we checked to see if what we wanted to do was even an option.
> I placed a call, checking on hours.  I was told
> 
> _"We close at 11 but if you are quiet, you can stay till 11:30 and I wont tell anyone"
> _
> DEAL!
> 
> So we went!
> 
> To the hot tub!


  for some hot tub time, but coming back with bright red legs is.



eandesmom said:


> It was New Years Eve!!!!!!!!!!!!  A day I think we were all very excited for, but also one we were a bit nervous about.


  Ive heard some really bad things about New Years crowds!   Hope it wasnt too bad for you.



eandesmom said:


> Kolby hated it.  NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats with the death grip the kid has in the front seat???
> 
> Eric's looking for...???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently I needed a nap.  Or more coffee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kid in the front seat too!  Talk about looking bored
> 
> Jeff's looking at whatever Eric was!







eandesmom said:


> With a short wait time, Kerri encouraged Eric to go on his first Disney ride.  Now, I dont know if its his first Disney ride EVER but it was his first Disney WORLD ride ever.
> 
> I'm not sure it's what I would have chosen but thats how the chips fell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks bored.


 Guess you were worried for nothing. 

Stinks that you couldnt find a chance to meet up with Pat again. 



eandesmom said:


> I think Jeff still needed another coffee


Looks more like hes thinking..

Wheres the pitcher of vanilla sauce??? 



eandesmom said:


> After this we all got a little scattered.  Dad really wanted a T shirt he'd seen at Dinosaur.  The rest of us poked around a little bit and at some point, apparently people posed for pics.  Clearly I missed this particular Kodak Moment!


 Good thing there was a PPP there to capture it!  Would have stunk  to miss that one completely. 



eandesmom said:


> And with that, it was time to go.  We'd hit all the headliners that had been on our agenda, it had been super casual, just a nice few hours in the park.  We arrived around 9 and left at 1.  We had a long night ahead of us but first, had other plans.
> 
> But not without a final Kodak moment!


  Great family photo! 



eandesmom said:


> I also got...MICKEY MAIL yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who am I kidding...I just wanted that little blue AP slider!


 Oh wow, I would love to have one of those myself!!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Nice you could have a relaxing morning for your NYE!  I haven't ever tried to pack lunches - smart idea  Getting on EE first thing rocks!  Did you have FP+ for rides this day?  I'm wanting to hear your strategy.  You got lots of fun pics!  I can't believe how tall Eric is!  He must have grown a foot in the past year. 

Your plans are getting close (some of them)  I'm excited for you!  Also excited to see that SWW starts in May now.  We will be there in May!  I'm thinking a splurge on a SW meal would be so cool for Mason's birthday!


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> I will think it is more neat if 1) it is DL and Main Street that they march in (could be DCA, we find out Tuesday) and if 2) it doesn't conflict with my Brunch reservation   If it does, hopefully I can move the time, I would much rather eat there I think.



Oh! Will keep my fingers crossed for Main Street!  I think that would be much better.





eandesmom said:


> probably, I am not sure.  I would think most of them probably have that available but honestly don't know.  I will do some research for sure while there.



Well, you report back what you find and then we can start to firm up plans.  I really don't care much where breakfast is as long as I have a salt/protein/fat option.  Oh.. and the adult beverage wouldn't hurt either!  





eandesmom said:


> I seriously doubt you will be waving me on, I will be waving you on!  You are definitely faster, there is no doubt.  Yesterday's race confirmed that.  Some contributing factors I think that impacted performance and I'm not unhappy with the result but I'm not over the moon either.



  I wonder if we might be very closely matched.  My pace yesterday was 9:20 for 9.95 miles.  I am thinking you must have been around that for your race. (over 9 but under 9.5?)  Granted I didn't walk any so that is where I think you will be able to pull ahead.  That and the fact you have more training time ahead.  I kinda feel as though I am where I will be.  I don't see me improving much more on my pace.  I kinda feel if I were going to do that I would have by now.  



eandesmom said:


> Check out the menu, it looks really good!  It's my top choice if it works out timing wise.  I did really enjoy Captains Grille and would eat there again no problem.[/qutoe]
> 
> I did!  It does!  Course, so does Captains Grille... decisions decisions...  and ADR day is less than a week away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> $4 each but hey, 8 bucks is 8 bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never bought many ride pictures and to have so many this trip, honestly they are some of my favorite PP ones, they are just a riot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can be some of my favorite pictures... yet like you i have not bought many pre pp+/memory maker.  I really do like the option of them being included.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep!  4x or 2x depending on the promo.  I like to buy gift cards there to use on the trip but liked it better when they had the "choose your $ amount" kind that went up to $500. Getting 20+ of the $25 ones, and then carting them around to redeem is much less appealing.  I was happy to see the park ticket and really prefer spreading the cost out as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blackhawk (the company that does the gift cards for Safeway) is a client and we often help to promote those.. and yet... I NEVER realized that the disney cards were included!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer!  I never got one of the AP magnets so I am glad I got this at least.  Silly huh that those little things really are kind of a big deal.  Or at least a nice to have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is odd, but yes... those are all kinda of a big deal. It is the little things that sometimes can make us feel a bit special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I went into MDE it showed as an option to customize it.  Steve probably has one in there.  If you don't customize it by a certain date I've heard they will just send it...but it will be grey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will have to go in and take a look.
Click to expand...


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Trying to get all caught up again!
> 
> for some hot tub time, but coming back with bright red legs is.



I think the weirdest part was that they didn't feel wierd, had I not looked down I'd never have known that they were bright red!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Ive heard some really bad things about New Years crowds!   Hope it wasnt too bad for you.



Well we clearly lived to tell the tale   I am looking forward to Pat and Carolyn's reports on DHS.  I know Jill and gang were in bed before midnight



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Stinks that you couldnt find a chance to meet up with Pat again.



It did!  



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Wheres the pitcher of vanilla sauce???



Caramel sauce, he could pass on the vanilla. But with caramel, zero self control.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Good thing there was a PPP there to capture it!  Would have stunk  to miss that one completely.



I must have been shopping ?  Good thing my mom was on top of it.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Great family photo!



Yes, that one I will print and frame



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Oh wow, I would love to have one of those myself!!!



They are cute



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Nice you could have a relaxing morning for your NYE!  I haven't ever tried to pack lunches - smart idea




We did that back when we stayed offsite but honestly, haven't done it since.  I am not sure I'd have done it but Melissa wanted to so why not.  It's probably a good thing that we did since they didn't eat much breakfast and otherwise we might not have gone through all the bread we bought.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Getting on EE first thing rocks!  Did you have FP+ for rides this day?  I'm wanting to hear your strategy.  You got lots of fun pics!



We did have FP+ but not till the evening, so our morning was FP free and paper had already been turned off in AK by then.

It was a very fun morning!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I can't believe how tall Eric is!  He must have grown a foot in the past year.



No kidding!  string bean that one.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Your plans are getting close (some of them)  I'm excited for you!  Also excited to see that SWW starts in May now.  We will be there in May!  I'm thinking a splurge on a SW meal would be so cool for Mason's birthday!



I am excited about the meal!



annmarieda said:


> Oh! Will keep my fingers crossed for Main Street!  I think that would be much better.



Me too!  No matter what though, it will be cool.




annmarieda said:


> Well, you report back what you find and then we can start to firm up plans.  I really don't care much where breakfast is as long as I have a salt/protein/fat option.  Oh.. and the adult beverage wouldn't hurt either!



yep, cheese, eggs, meat....and an adult beverage.  Carbs on the side.  LOL!






annmarieda said:


> I wonder if we might be very closely matched.  My pace yesterday was 9:20 for 9.95 miles.  I am thinking you must have been around that for your race. (over 9 but under 9.5?)  Granted I didn't walk any so that is where I think you will be able to pull ahead.  That and the fact you have more training time ahead.  I kinda feel as though I am where I will be.  I don't see me improving much more on my pace.  I kinda feel if I were going to do that I would have by now.



Almost spot on actually.  My official race pace was 9:21 for the 15K.  I don't know about it improving much from there though.  Obviously I can go faster based on that 10K time @ 8:40 (though as I've said, I've never gone that fast since lol) and I do think I could get a 15k in lower than what this ended up at, but I don't know that it'd be anything dramatic.  We will see.  Still, that puts me in that 2:05 range so I still thing that 2:05-2:15 is what I'm likely to see at the half.  Or hope to lol.




annmarieda said:


> I did!  It does!  Course, so does Captains Grille... decisions decisions...  and ADR day is less than a week away.



Well breakfasts, unless they are character meals are not as tied to ressies I think, you can be spontaneous a bit.  CG was super yummy.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

eandesmom said:


> Caramel sauce, he could pass on the vanilla. But with caramel, zero self control.



Oops 

Now you know one reason you don't see any TRs out there that Ol' GoofyFan has written.  I would probably either mess up the details, forget what happened, or completely leave out someone's name instead of giving them due credit.  It's tough getting older....... 

Not to mention it would probably take forever for me to get it finished.


----------



## eandesmom

We had enjoyed a surprisingly relaxed and productive morning at AK.  With a big night planned, we all wanted a break.  Baby freight train was requesting a nap, as was my father if memory serves.  Little boys were requesting some pool time.  Bigger boys were requesting....

Wait for it
.
.
.
.
.
.
No really

I mean wait for it
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Hold on to your chairs
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
HOMEWORK TIME

I am not kidding

Who ARE these kids?

Mature?

Accountable?

Sucking Up?



As you might imagine, we did not say no to their request.

And so it was.

Before hitting the room though, we made a stop

Here!













I LOVE gingerbread!!!

One for me and one for the E's to share.  No one else was interested.  Their loss!

A poolside treat sounded like the perfect little rest before what was sure to be a long and tiring night.

Except there was a smallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll problem

Jeff did not have an appropriately sized mug for his poolside adult beverage. 

Those of us who were not quite as high maintenance (namely Melissa, myself, E2 and K) headed to the pool.  Jeff went in search of an appropriately sized mug.

Knowing that we had coke actually up in the room for him to mix his beverage, it seemed pretty silly to buy a rapid refill version.  Why not by an actual to go tumbler that he liked and might use after instead?  He liked that idea.

In concept.

In reality while some of us did this

















































And watched some creepy birds overhead





Jeff went in search of that perfect mug.

And didn't like a thing he found at either the small DVC focused shop inside BWV or the bigger one outside.  He came back to complain and ask where to go buy the rapid refill.  Which of course was back down at the bakery.

Sigh. 

By the time he showed up with his mug and drink, we were not at the pool much longer.  It was a bit windy and while it was warm enough to be in shorts and a tank, it was borderline and certainly not warm enough for either Mel or I to hop in the pool (and after the red legs the night before...I opted out of the hot tub as well).  As we had a crew to get ready, in stages, I elected to head here to finish my drink and oversee herding cats.





I also checked on the laundry from the night before.

It still wasn't dry

Hmmn.

I started the dryer again.

Herding cats meant getting them out the door first.  Quiet villa for Jeff and I to get ready in.  And time for K's sweatshirt to get dry, we knew he'd need it that night and he has only packed one.  













And the not so quiet boys studio sidewhere a bomb had apparently gone off 









I seriously stayed out of that room as much as possible.  It was vacation, no need to go in and look (though the occasional picking up of EVERY towel, still wet, on the floor, was kind of required).

We were approaching 4pm and time to head to Epcot.  The gang was ahead of us but not by much.

As we headed out the door I wondered...

How long will the lines be?

Will we have any issues getting in?

How hard will it be to find the rest of our group?

What will the crowds really be like?

continued in next post


----------



## mickeystoontown

Poor Jeff wandering around looking for just the right drinkware while you were lazing around the pool.  I'd take the pool over any mug/cup/glass any day. 

Boy, it really does look like a bomb exploded on the boys' side.   That's about what Hunter's room looks like on any given day.  Best to just keep the door shut and go in once a week to make sure nothing is growing in there.


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous
Before I get to our actual new years eve…

A small real life update!

As has been mentioned a couple of times in chatter and updates, I have been training for the DL ½, which is over Labor Day weekend.  Part of that training is doing some races so that I could have a time to submit for corral placement, exposure to the actual race process and to get used to longer runs.

I had my first race back in October, a 10K, that went quite well and gave me a time I could submit for the DL 1/2 for placement that I was happy with.  Next on my list was a 15K.  Ideally I would have been slowly increasing my "long" run to get to the 15K (9.3 miles) distance or further by about 2 weeks out from the actual race.  Due to a variety of reasons, not the least being injury, it didn't actually pan out that way.  At 2 weeks out the furthest I’d run was 8.07 miles.  Which, honestly probably would have been just fine but I’d really hoped to do a 9 miler at that 2 week milestone.  Instead, 2 weeks out, nursing an irritated adductor I only ran once that entire week, just 6.5 miles but did get my normal gym workouts in.  The Sunday before the race was the nicest day we had seen in a LONG time.  Just absolutely spectacular out.  And so we ran.  The full 9 miles.  It was just too nice not to!  It was an amazing run, probably the best one I've ever had just in terms of how good it felt.  The weather I am sure had a lot to do with it but realistically I imagine the 6 days off did too.  We celebrated the run, and the sun, at the brewpub on our trail.





Love this place, Jeff calls it "beer on a stump".  It's like the land of leftover patio furniture.





And their pulled pork nachos





Ideally I'd have not run much after that before the race.  Jeff, who has done a lot of these things doesn't think much of the whole taper thing and kind of talked me out of it a bit.  As a result I ran the Wednesday prior to a Sat race, close to 5 miles.  My legs weren't exactly overjoyed given that the 9 miles 3 days earlier were the furthest I’d gone, but it wasn't horrible either.

Friday night we headed up to our race.  It was in a tiny town, close to the Canadian Border and we didn't want to deal with the early morning drive.  Ok Jeff didn't want to lol.

It took FOREVER to get up there, a good half hour longer than normal and some seriously nasty weather on the way.  We also drove by the turn off for where the Oso slide happened and saw all the detour signs, just so incredibly sad.  I am glad we went up the night before.  We ended up with an amazing dinner (seriously best Halibut I'd had in....I don't even know when!) and a very good nights sleep as a result.

Race day dawned and…it was rainy.  And windy.  Which we'd expected but was still a big bleh.  Overall, the race went ok for me and about the same for Jeff.  Not sure if it was the weather, the running too much prior, the one glass of wine the night before (when Jeff told me I was being silly to not have it lol) or simply the fact that I didn't "need" that proof of time like I had at the 10K.  The end result is that neither of us really felt the major race adrenaline we’d been expecting and basically ran at our normal paces.  Of course the fact that the last .6 miles were into ridiculous headwinds (like running into a wall, literally) and had a short but brutally steep hill at the very end, might have had something to do with it.  Talk about a buzz kill!  LOL.  I am glad we did it though.

Of course after we changed into dry stuff in the car, ate at the race tent (which seriously almost blew over, it was shaking and rattling like crazy) and headed back to the resort to shower and change...the sun came out . So we made up for the total lack of pics before and at the race, with these.









We had a lovely lunch on the way back at yes, you guessed it, a local brewpub!





That's my beer quota for some time!  Should have taken a pic of my lunch, it was SOOOO good!

After that it was a fast and furious drive home, pick up the boys, change and…

Head back downtown for dinner out and the Lion King!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Which was AMAZING!  I had never seen it.  Just loved loved loved it!!!  And had a really yummy dinner before it to boot.  It was kind of entertaining, ComicCon was going on that night which made for some interesting people watching.

Some other folks found it interesting too!  It turned out, by pure luck, that another DISer was headed to LionKing that night with her lovely daughters!  They were driving up from Oregon that morning to see the city and it worked out that they could come crash at our house before the long drive back.
And while I didn’t get an actual picture of the 2 of us, she did promise her DH that she’d get  a picture of Jeff's plane to show him.

So look, proof! 









I am lame!!!!!!!!

But oh we had a lovely little morning cup of coffee and chat over a light breakfast with she and her 3 lovely girls.  I so so so enjoyed them, as did Jeff.  Liesa (all7ofus) is not around much these days, super busy with work, school, planning a wedding...life stuff but she is much much missed and I loved seeing her again.  The big city traumatized one of her girls (I swear, they saw more city ick in one night than I've seen in a long time) and absolutely fascinated one of the others.

Sadly, the E’s were rather churlish and unsocial.  Teen boys in the am…no fun.
Thankfully Eric snapped out of it enough to have a really wonderful performance at his piano recital later that day.


----------



## teekathepony

Homework time!?  
I shouldn't laugh, I would have been the same when I was in school. Good for them! 

Well I have to say, I'd deal with drinking out of a paper cup or used water bottle before I'd miss that wonderful pool time with treats and such!  Class me under low maintenance too I guess!

Sounds like your races are going well! (Despite the wind and steep hills!) Mostly I'm just in awe of you guys and your shorts, as I sit here in the middle of yet another snow storm. I'm moving somewhere that has spring.


----------



## KatMark

Wow...love the set up of the one-bedroom at the BWV (maybe I should have gotten my one bedroom there rather than the AKL).

The boys room looks like my son's apartment for four years in college. 

I am impressed with the homework. Way to go kids. 

Poor Jeff missing all of that pool time trying to find an appropriate glass for his drink. Sorry it wasn't quite warm enough to hop in the pool.

How nice that you got to spend some time with Liesa and her daughters (I know she has a new log in here on the DIS, but don't think she is around all that much with the new one either).


----------



## Linda67

Great update
I love your wine tumbler - do I have to go all the way to Napa to purchase one 
Sounds like your runs are going well


----------



## MEK

OMG - now that's a blast from the past.  Glad to hear that Liesa is doing well and keeping busy.  She looks great.

What a jammed packed weekend you add and then you had time for an update on Monday.  Very impressed.

You guys looks like you had a great time on your race and to celebrate with beer is even that much better.  

I can't wait until our weather allows us to sit outside and have beer on a stump.  We are almost there.  fingers crossed!  

  haha to the boy's bedroom.  OMG that reminds me of traveling with Brian and Nick and when they would bring a friend.  that bedroom was always a disaster.  

I'm a little worried about the dryer now!  

Too funny Jeff insisted on the refillable mug.  A souvie - right?


----------



## PrincessInOz

Home-w-o-r-k  whilst on holiday???  WOW!  Your job is done!  Great job with the older kids.


Poor Jeff and the smalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll problem.  What a shame to be running around the Boardwalk looking for an appropriately sized beverage holder instead of chilling out by the pool.  


What a full and fun weekend!  You really lived it up.


----------



## Chilly

I love love love gingerbread. 

Well done on the race. My brother in law is running the London marathon in a couple of weeks and we'll be going up to watch, I've ordered Freya a bib that says "Well Done Uncle Andy" on it to put on her at the end for a photo op.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Bigger boys were requesting....
> 
> 
> HOMEWORK TIME



 

Clearly, the alien bodysnatchers have arrived.  



eandesmom said:


> Jeff did not have an appropriately sized mug for his poolside adult beverage.



Sounds like he needed to come up with a better packing list.



eandesmom said:


> I also checked on the laundry from the night before.
> 
> It still wasn't dry
> 
> Hmmn.
> 
> I started the dryer again.[/QUJOTE]
> 
> DVC dryers strike again!
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously stayed out of that room as much as possible.  It was vacation, no need to go in and look (though the occasional picking up of EVERY towel, still wet, on the floor, was kind of required).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had a lovely lunch on the way back at yes, you guessed it, a local brewpub!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sensing a trend here...
> 
> But it seems like a good way to end a run!
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Head back downtown for dinner out and the Lion King!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My wife wants to see that so badly!
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some other folks found it interesting too!  It turned out, by pure luck, that another DISer was headed to LionKing that night with her lovely daughters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  Very cool that you got to see Liesa.
Click to expand...


----------



## addictedtothemouse

Lion King!!! And Liesa!!! 
I went to Dallas in October to see The Lion King, and I loved it!
I've missed seeing Liesa around here and was wondering how she was doing.
Running....well yeah....after my last asthma attack I'm concentrating on breathing while walking and going up and down stairs. 
Homework? Really? I would have asked where my real children were. Lol


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Lots of fun - running, eating, drinking, and the Lion King! WOO HOO! We saw the Lion King many years ago when it was in Minneapolis BEFORE it went to Broadway - I'd love to see it again.  Sarah was very young (4?) and Paige was too young to go.
I can't believe the boys wanted to do homework!  Wow!

Nice that you had some down time at the pool - too bad Jeff wasted so much time in search of a big cup!  Silly man!


----------



## glennbo123

That pool does look a little windy.  I suppose the pools in Disney are quite a bit different on Dec. 31/Jan. 1 than Jun. 30/Jul. 1?

Hey, running to a brewpub now that's my kind of running.  It's good to have a goal.    Congrats on your progress though.  

So good to see a picture of Liesa!  I miss her on here!


----------



## PrincessCaitlin

*Just caught up with your TR!

How exciting doing the DL half marathon!!! I hope you get to see some awesome characters along the course!

I am so excited for the breakfast at Sci Fi with you and Mary Ellen!!! 

Can't wait to read more!*


----------



## annmarieda

How responsible that the boys wanted to do homework!

Gingerbread looks yummy!

I was so cold when we went in January that there was little to no pool time.  I can't believe you got some pool time in.



Too funny that Jeff needed the "perfect" mug.

Love the pictures you are sharing of your room.  



eandesmom said:


> It took FOREVER to get up there, a good half hour longer than normal and some seriously nasty weather on the way.  We also drove by the turn off for where the Oso slide happened and saw all the detour signs, just so incredibly sad.  I am glad we went up the night before.



I totally didn't even think about how the Oso stuff might impact your drive.



eandesmom said:


> So we made up for the total lack of pics before and at the race, with these.



Great pics!



eandesmom said:


> Head back downtown for dinner out and the Lion King!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Awesome!!!  





eandesmom said:


> Some other folks found it interesting too!  It turned out, by pure luck, that another DISer was headed to LionKing that night with her lovely daughters!  They were driving up from Oregon that morning to see the city and it worked out that they could come crash at our house before the long drive back.
> And while I didnt get an actual picture of the 2 of us, she did promise her DH that shed get  a picture of Jeff's plane to show him.
> 
> 
> But oh we had a lovely little morning cup of coffee and chat over a light breakfast with she and her 3 lovely girls.  I so so so enjoyed them, as did Jeff.  Liesa (all7ofus) is not around much these days, super busy with work, school, planning a wedding...life stuff but she is much much missed and I loved seeing her again.  The big city traumatized one of her girls (I swear, they saw more city ick in one night than I've seen in a long time) and absolutely fascinated one of the others.



How neat that you got to see her!


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> yep, cheese, eggs, meat....and an adult beverage.  Carbs on the side.  LOL!



  yes, that would be good. 




eandesmom said:


> Almost spot on actually.  My official race pace was 9:21 for the 15K.  I don't know about it improving much from there though.  Obviously I can go faster based on that 10K time @ 8:40 (though as I've said, I've never gone that fast since lol) and I do think I could get a 15k in lower than what this ended up at, but I don't know that it'd be anything dramatic.  We will see.  Still, that puts me in that 2:05 range so I still thing that 2:05-2:15 is what I'm likely to see at the half.  Or hope to lol.



Well, I don't want to hold you back AT ALL.    However, I could see us not being able to get too far from each other the entire race. 



eandesmom said:


> Well breakfasts, unless they are character meals are not as tied to ressies I think, you can be spontaneous a bit.  CG was super yummy.



I doubt it would be a character meal... although I was thinking perhaps CRT.  BUT since mil and fil won't be going to the park that probably means a big no on that one.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Congrats again on your race!  I have to say well done, even though you felt it wasn't your best race ever!  I loved the junkyard beer stump stop!   We loved eating at some "trailer trash" restaurant in Boise that was a hoot! 

So cool you got to go to Lion King, AND that you got to spend time with Liesa and the girls!  We do definitely miss seeing her around here as much.  I guess your night life in Seattle might be a little more colorful than the night life in Salem!  

Too bad Jeff missed out on pool time looking for a mug.  I guess there are priorities sometimes.


----------



## Flossbolna

I am finally caught up with your thread! And there is sooo much to comment on. Can't really thing I will be able to catch up with that!!

But first of all I wanted to say that it is wonderful that you got to meet Liesa and her daughters! I have met two of them (the younger ones) when they were having their stop over in Germany on the way back and thought that they were two lovely young ladies!

All your travel plans sound amazing! It's a shame that your DL trip isn't a few weeks later...


----------



## TinkyCheeks

I got a good laugh out of the boys requesting some homework time during vacation.   Good for them, though!  And how great that you had the space to just ignore the mess.  

Great job on the race!  Even though you weren't feeling it, you completed it and have the experience under your belt.  Always a good thing! 

I'm dying to go see The Lion King.  I've only been to one musical, Wicked, and loved it so, so much.  And how cool that you got to spend time with a Diser!  Sounds like a great weekend.


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> HOMEWORK TIME


Ok... I'm confused.  I must have missed the update where they suffered head injuries...  



eandesmom said:


> Jeff did not have an appropriately sized mug for his poolside adult beverage.


That is a *major* problem!!!  You don't want to head to the pool with a mug that will be empty by the time you get there.  It totally defeats the purpose! 



eandesmom said:


> Jeff went in search of that perfect mug.
> 
> And didn't like a thing he found at either the small DVC focused shop inside BWV or the bigger one outside.


You guys just can't catch a break when it comes to finding mugs!



eandesmom said:


> And the not so quiet boys studio sidewhere a bomb had apparently gone off






eandesmom said:


> As we headed out the door I wondered...
> 
> How long will the lines be?
> 
> Will we have any issues getting in?
> 
> How hard will it be to find the rest of our group?
> 
> What will the crowds really be like?


Valid questions.  



eandesmom said:


> Love this place, Jeff calls it "beer on a stump".  It's like the land of leftover patio furniture.


I like it!    Looks like something you'd expect to find in a Captain Oblivious TR. 



eandesmom said:


> Overall, the race went ok for me and about the same for Jeff.  Not sure if it was the weather, the running too much prior, the one glass of wine the night before (when Jeff told me I was being silly to not have it lol) or simply the fact that I didn't "need" that proof of time like I had at the 10K.  The end result is that neither of us really felt the major race adrenaline wed been expecting and basically ran at our normal paces.  Of course the fact that the last .6 miles were into ridiculous headwinds (like running into a wall, literally) and had a short but brutally steep hill at the very end, might have had something to do with it.  Talk about a buzz kill!  LOL.  I am glad we did it though.


I'm sorry the race wasn't as great as you might have liked, but at least you got to have a nice little weekend getaway for it.


----------



## CarolynK

eandesmom said:


> I will be getting to our evening.  We had planned appropriately, we had an ADR in the park and FP+ booked.  We also had an escape plan.  Had we not there is no way in a million years I'd have been in there.   And truly, were it not for FP+ we really would have had to be there all day or have tried to pull FP's in the am, or just not bothered with any rides and at that point wow, it can become a long day or long night really really fast.   I had a small amount of fear of not getting in but that was unfounded.  We did go through the IG and it was great but oh my word, I saw pictures of the main gate and YOWZA!  I will be interested to here how Pat and Carolyn's evenings were as I believe both went to DHS.



AK sounds like a great choice for the morning, I'll have to remember that! Our morning was spent at FW but with wall to wall people, we were pretty happy to leave when we were done with our rides (probably ~ 2 pm). DH and I went to Publix for some replenishing, we relaxed in the room, I made dinner and we finally headed out to WS at about 11 pm...we wanted to be in Italy this time. The exit after the show was SO crowded, I voted for waiting it out but I was overruled so we (quite literally) pushed on through.



eandesmom said:


> It comes with the little yellow card that indicates what kind of pass you have so you need that for parking, and allegedly the discounts as well.  Seems like the actual AP would work too.
> 
> Of course this means that I will have 3 bands for this trip.  AP, and then 2 since it's a split stay reservation at the same resort.  And....once I upgrade my AP in Cali to the Premium, who knows what will work.
> 
> Who am I kidding...I just wanted that little blue AP slider!



So I wasn't going to get new Magicbands for our June trip until I saw your pictures! I want that little blue slider!! So they've been ordered



eandesmom said:


> By the time he showed up with his mug and drink, we were not at the pool much longer.  It was a bit windy and while it was warm enough to be in shorts and a tank, it was borderline and certainly not warm enough for either Mel or I to hop in the pool (and after the red legs the night before...I opted out of the hot tub as well).  As we had a crew to get ready, in stages, I elected to head here to finish my drink and oversee herding cats.



I think we got into swimsuits only once the entire week, just to be able say that we went to the pool at least once! I didn't get wet, though--the water was too cold!


eandesmom said:


> I also checked on the laundry from the night before.
> 
> It still wasn't dry
> 
> Hmmn.
> 
> I started the dryer again.


I've noticed the dryers take a lot more time to dry than mine at home! 






I am seriously impressed by your neatness! I always have stuff all over the top of the counter and it's a constant battle to keep it under control.


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Oops
> 
> Now you know one reason you don't see any TRs out there that Ol' GoofyFan has written.  I would probably either mess up the details, forget what happened, or completely leave out someone's name instead of giving them due credit.  It's tough getting older.......



  it's still sugar...desperate enough and one never knows what that man might do.

Even if you DID mess up any details, you might be forgiven for pushing a TR to the next page so that an update could be at the top 

Especially since Glenn and Rosie failed at that task.

Not that I'm terribly religious about it but it IS nice when that happens.  So you get credit for that!

If nothing else.

Not to mention it would probably take forever for me to get it finished. [/QUOTE]



mickeystoontown said:


> Poor Jeff wandering around looking for just the right drinkware while you were lazing around the pool.  I'd take the pool over any mug/cup/glass any day.



The man was thinking long term over the course of the trip.  Can't have glass down there so he was in a little bit of a bind.



mickeystoontown said:


> Boy, it really does look like a bomb exploded on the boys' side.   That's about what Hunter's room looks like on any given day.  Best to just keep the door shut and go in once a week to make sure nothing is growing in there.



The bathroom was worse. Day 3 and every towel in the place was on the floor, wet.  Thank heavens trash and towel service were scheduled for the next day.



teekathepony said:


> Homework time!?
> I shouldn't laugh, I would have been the same when I was in school. Good for them!



Well.......

I think a couple of things were going on.  Evan did not have the best first semester of HS.  He was pretty desperate to fix a couple of grades and keep a couple of them and there would only be 3 weeks left in the semester once we got back.

Quin allegedly had homework as well.

However, in both cases...I am not entirely convinced the full time was spent doing homework..and suspect in Q's case he snuck in screen time on other things that he was not supposed to be doing.  I know I caught him several times over the course of the trip, when his mom had specifically said he couldn't.  It was the only battle I had with him (and battle is a huge overstatement) it was more some reminders that dude...you mom said no.



mickeystoontown said:


> Well I have to say, I'd deal with drinking out of a paper cup or used water bottle before I'd miss that wonderful pool time with treats and such!  Class me under low maintenance too I guess!



Which would be fine if we had either of those to use.  We did not.  And he was thinking long term over the course of the trip and just wanting to deal with it now.  Still, he was being high maintenance! 



mickeystoontown said:


> Sounds like your races are going well! (Despite the wind and steep hills!) Mostly I'm just in awe of you guys and your shorts, as I sit here in the middle of yet another snow storm. I'm moving somewhere that has spring.



Oh my.  I haven't worn shorts yet!  I've had a few days where I could wear "knickers" which are a just below the knee capri and that's been on days that hit mid to upper 50's.  No snow but it still could happen around here, has before.  Generally right now we are in 40-50's and if lucky...approaching 60. 



KatMark said:


> Wow...love the set up of the one-bedroom at the BWV (maybe I should have gotten my one bedroom there rather than the AKL).



The 1B at BWV, for 2, would be absolutely lovely!  For a large group it didn't work well for sitting and eating but I knew that going into it.  AKV is much better for that with a  lovely full real kitchen table.  But 2 at BWV in a 1B would be pretty heavenly if you ask me!



KatMark said:


> The boys room looks like my son's apartment for four years in college.



The E's rooms are minor versions of that, I generally don't let them get that bad but it really is impressive how quickly they can trash it.



KatMark said:


> I am impressed with the homework. Way to go kids.



Well....as I said I do think there was a screen time agenda especially for Quin.  But they did do some.  



KatMark said:


> Poor Jeff missing all of that pool time trying to find an appropriate glass for his drink. Sorry it wasn't quite warm enough to hop in the pool.



I can't make too much fun, I did wander around night one trying to find "my" coffee cup.  It was kind of funny, and annoying at the same time.  I was happy that it was warm enough to be by the pool, there wasn't really enough time to deal with getting wet, then cleaned up etc for the night anyway.



KatMark said:


> How nice that you got to spend some time with Liesa and her daughters (I know she has a new log in here on the DIS, but don't think she is around all that much with the new one either).



She does!  Steppesister.  No, she isn't around all that much but does pop in every now and then.  It was so very lovely to see her!!  I just adore her and her girls were wonderful.  I'd met the youngest girl before but not really the older 2 so it was neat to meet them.  We really enjoyed them.



Linda67 said:


> Great update
> I love your wine tumbler - do I have to go all the way to Napa to purchase one
> Sounds like your runs are going well



LOL!  I have no idea if they sell them in Napa, it was a gift from a wine club I am in so they mailed it to me.  Fun gift though for sure!


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> OMG - now that's a blast from the past.  Glad to hear that Liesa is doing well and keeping busy.  She looks great.



It was so cute, we'd planned to meet at intermission and the place was packed.  I'd forgotten how tiny she was until we were standing there and mentioned to Jeff that she might be hard to spot!  Thankfully she and her girls were on the steps and texted where they were waving...I'd not have found her in the crowd.



MEK said:


> What a jammed packed weekend you add and then you had time for an update on Monday.  Very impressed.



Well I want to get to NYE itself, and have another DL trip update so I needed to get moving!  Not to mention we've been tweaking our plans too!   Still not having any luck on that BoG FP for lunch though.  Hopefully at 30 days...



MEK said:


> You guys looks like you had a great time on your race and to celebrate with beer is even that much better.



We had a great time on our 9 mile run the week before.  The race itself....we had a lovely lovely dinner the night before and great lunch after but the actual race...was ok. We survived. LOL!  It wasn't bad but I wouldn't go so far as to call it great.  For both of us I do think the 2 9 mile runs in the same week + another 5 mile one was just a bit more than our bodies were thrilled with and mentally that played a part, as did the weather.  Jeff's got some lingering (new) issues from the race, as do I although mine is pretty minor.  His....I think he needs new shoes and he really should get them before our next race which is next weekend.



MEK said:


> I can't wait until our weather allows us to sit outside and have beer on a stump.  We are almost there.  fingers crossed!



It was SOOO nice to be outside!  I did wish I'd had a long sleeve top to put on though with the breeze but still, it was worth it.  Between the Friday coffee with Ann outside and this, it was some very needed vitamin D.



MEK said:


> haha to the boy's bedroom.  OMG that reminds me of traveling with Brian and Nick and when they would bring a friend.  that bedroom was always a disaster.



Oh it was bad.  That bathroom!!!!!!!!!  The towels!!!!!!!!!



MEK said:


> I'm a little worried about the dryer now!



Yeah, suffice to stay I was not starting any new loads until we got one dry.  Which meant my poor white bermuda jeans shorts, with all their mud splatters from the day 1 rains...were still awaiting a wash.



MEK said:


> Too funny Jeff insisted on the refillable mug.  A souvie - right?



Oh he was only focused on the functional aspect of it, not the souvenir one.  I'd "blown" it by not packing one for him.  And well that annoyed me, I have packed them before (back before the chip as long as design was current) so I can see where he assumed I would.  I made the error of suggesting he find one he'd use after the trip instead of wasting the money on the refillable ones he wouldn't, since we didn't need the soda.  So my suggestion, while well meant, added to his total search time. 



PrincessInOz said:


> Home-w-o-r-k  whilst on holiday???  WOW!  Your job is done!  Great job with the older kids.



Or they were both operating in a state of fear (and the possible opportunity of sneaking in screen time).  

In all fairness they did both do homework on the trip, more than once and it was witnessed.  Evan was pretty worried about the 2 days he'd be missing so really wanted to be on top of things and for both it was nearing the end of the semester.  They are in the same district, just at arch rival high schools.



PrincessInOz said:


> Poor Jeff and the smalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll problem.  What a shame to be running around the Boardwalk looking for an appropriately sized beverage holder instead of chilling out by the pool.



It is kind of funny.  Of course it was my fault since I didn't just pack one.  Which I should have.  It wasn't on the list!  And since I have brought them before or made sure we bought them right away I can see his point, the poor guy had COUNTED on it.  If it was just that one day he'd not have bothered but he was thinking about the total trip and it truly being a "need" for him.,





PrincessInOz said:


> What a full and fun weekend!  You really lived it up.



It was a fun weekend, I am still tired!



Chilly said:


> I love love love gingerbread.



Me too!  And it was SOOOOOOOOOOOO yummy!



Chilly said:


> Well done on the race. My brother in law is running the London marathon in a couple of weeks and we'll be going up to watch, I've ordered Freya a bib that says "Well Done Uncle Andy" on it to put on her at the end for a photo op.



I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I cannot imagine running that far.  I can visualize the distance for the half but I have less than zero desire to ever run farther than that.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Clearly, the alien bodysnatchers have arrived.



They do that!  Evan was really trying to get that end of the semester stuff in and get the grades up.  While it may not have ended where he wanted...his turn around in effort and work ethic and just flat out caring has dramatically impacted this 2nd semester in a really really good way (so far). 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sounds like he needed to come up with a better packing list.





Yeah, because he actually goes off a list....



Just wait.  There is more to come.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also checked on the laundry from the night before.
> 
> It still wasn't dry
> 
> Hmmn.
> 
> I started the dryer again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVC dryers strike again!
Click to expand...


Yes, lets buy the cheapest wimpiest ones we can and then wonder why they don't hold up to constant use????



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sensing a trend here...
> 
> But it seems like a good way to end a run!



Well there was a pretty big gap after the race before the beer but still, it was nice.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> My wife wants to see that so badly!



It was my Christmas present, it was SOOOOOOOOOOO good!  And worked out that my folks had given us gift cards for Christmas that we used for dinner prior and so just a really really lovely evening all around.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yay!  Very cool that you got to see Liesa.



It was so cool!!!!  We didn't have much time at night, it was midnight before we were back and in bed but had a nice hour or so chat over coffee in the morning 



addictedtothemouse said:


> Lion King!!! And Liesa!!!
> I went to Dallas in October to see The Lion King, and I loved it!
> I've missed seeing Liesa around here and was wondering how she was doing.



Doing really well, just very very busy with real life and wedding planning.  It was so wonderful to see her and spend time with her and the girls.



addictedtothemouse said:


> Running....well yeah....after my last asthma attack I'm concentrating on breathing while walking and going up and down stairs.



 that is no fun.  This time of year is hard on Jeff in that area, he has an arsenal of inhaler and spray and what not.  Even if he forgets to use it half the time.  Breathing is important!



addictedtothemouse said:


> Homework? Really? I would have asked where my real children were. Lol



Seriously.  But having had to nag kids on vacation before to do homework it was really really nice to not have to nag at all this time.

really nice

Even if they only really did homework have the time and spent the rest on anime (Quin) or stupid youtube videos (Evan)


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

afwdwfan said:


> I like it!    Looks like something you'd expect to find in a Captain Oblivious TR.



Beer on a stump?  I'm totally there.


----------



## eandesmom

Mndisneygirl said:


> Lots of fun - running, eating, drinking, and the Lion King! WOO HOO! We saw the Lion King many years ago when it was in Minneapolis BEFORE it went to Broadway - I'd love to see it again.  Sarah was very young (4?) and Paige was too young to go.



I loved it!!! Rafiki (who was played by this amazing south african woman) absolutely stole the show.  Poor Scar couldn't hold a candle to her.



Mndisneygirl said:


> I can't believe the boys wanted to do homework!  Wow!



I'm not sure want was the right word but both were stressed about getting too far behind and having it be ugly at the end of the trip and I also believe, wanting to sneak in some extra screen time.  Which honestly, for an hour in the middle of the day, on that particular day, was ok.



Mndisneygirl said:


> Nice that you had some down time at the pool - too bad Jeff wasted so much time in search of a big cup!  Silly man!



Silly man!  He gets very particular at times and wants what he wants.  I WILL pack one in Sept.  



glennbo123 said:


> That pool does look a little windy.  I suppose the pools in Disney are quite a bit different on Dec. 31/Jan. 1 than Jun. 30/Jul. 1?



Just a tad 



glennbo123 said:


> Hey, running to a brewpub now that's my kind of running.  It's good to have a goal.    Congrats on your progress though.



Technically we have never run "to" this brewpub.  We run by it, pretty much on every run we do, or most.  We have power walked to it.  This time we ran past it twice...and then drove to it.   



glennbo123 said:


> So good to see a picture of Liesa!  I miss her on here!



Me too!  It was so much fun to see her and spend some nice morning coffee time chatting.  Not really as much catching up as I'd have liked but it's never enough, is it?



PrincessCaitlin said:


> *Just caught up with your TR!*


*

 Welcome Caitlin!!!!

So funny, I was looking at DL TR's yesterday and got about half way though yours but haven't posted yet.  I am loving it!!



PrincessCaitlin said:



			How exciting doing the DL half marathon!!! I hope you get to see some awesome characters along the course!
		
Click to expand...


I am very excited about the race.  I don't know, in fact it's probably unlikely, that I will stop for photos.  That clock ticking in my mind will probably keep me from stopping.  But, you never know!  Either way I will get to see them and have that experience AND run through the castle!!!!!!!!!!!!



PrincessCaitlin said:



			I am so excited for the breakfast at Sci Fi with you and Mary Ellen!!! 

Can't wait to read more!
		
Click to expand...

*
I am so excited for our breakfast and even more so after starting to "meet" all of you on your TR!  We are going to have a BLAST.



annmarieda said:


> How responsible that the boys wanted to do homework!



Or sneak screen time 



annmarieda said:


> Gingerbread looks yummy!



It was SOOOO good!  I don't know that I've ever had it where it had a full side brushed with chocolate like that.  It was darn tasty!!!



annmarieda said:


> I was so cold when we went in January that there was little to no pool time.  I can't believe you got some pool time in.



We did not get much pool time.  3 total trips to the pool I think and for me, I went in the hot tub once but never into the pool.  Boys each swam twice I think.



annmarieda said:


> Too funny that Jeff needed the "perfect" mug.



He was a bit ridiculous



annmarieda said:


> Love the pictures you are sharing of your room.



Including the bomb that went off 



annmarieda said:


> I totally didn't even think about how the Oso stuff might impact your drive.



I think it did on the way up, 5 was ugly so we took 9 to Marysville to avoid it and combine that with some nasty squalls...it was a long drive.



annmarieda said:


> How neat that you got to see her!





annmarieda said:


> Well, I don't want to hold you back AT ALL.    However, I could see us not being able to get too far from each other the entire race.



I promise, you won't hold me back.  And likewise!!!!  And, we will get to "test" it all out very soon   though I suspect with those "rolling hills" it will not be a PR for either of us.  A PR in terms of doing a race at that distance, yes but, not probably from a normal nice flat training run.  LOL!  I am very excited and honestly thrilled to have someone with me in that kind of crowd.  I'd imagine they will have pace staging but who knows.  My only 2 data points were similar in size (280 ish), one had actual signs for pace and this last one they just told you to position yourself accordingly.  Which was a bit odd as the 5/15 and 30 all started at the same time so it was really almost 500 people starting at the same time, just positioning themselves by pace in a very general way.

They just uploaded some pictures and it was SOOO depressing.  Jeff's shots are awesome (though does show how wet we were!).  Me on the other hand am either totally obscured, or at the finish they totally focused on the 2 significantly older than I guys that finished ahead of me...I'm in the background of their shots, not a solo shot to be found.  WAH.  Which given that they said there weren't any photos is fine I guess but still.  Wah.  More may still show up though.



annmarieda said:


> I doubt it would be a character meal... although I was thinking perhaps CRT.  BUT since mil and fil won't be going to the park that probably means a big no on that one.



 yeah probably not


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> Oh my. I haven't worn shorts yet! I've had a few days where I could wear "knickers" which are a just below the knee capri and that's been on days that hit mid to upper 50's. No snow but it still could happen around here, has before. Generally right now we are in 40-50's and if lucky...approaching 60.


  Dont say that!  I know... we do tend to get one last late snow fall.. but seriously I think we got enough rain in March to make up for it.  



eandesmom said:


> Including the bomb that went off



That isn't bad!  I am honestly a bit terrified to have Kira and Zoe "living" out of the living room for the entire trip in October.  I fear it will be bad... very bad.


eandesmom said:


> I promise, you won't hold me back. And likewise!!!! And, we will get to "test" it all out very soon  though I suspect with those "rolling hills" it will not be a PR for either of us. A PR in terms of doing a race at that distance, yes but, not probably from a normal nice flat training run. LOL! I am very excited and honestly thrilled to have someone with me in that kind of crowd. I'd imagine they will have pace staging but who knows. My only 2 data points were similar in size (280 ish), one had actual signs for pace and this last one they just told you to position yourself accordingly. Which was a bit odd as the 5/15 and 30 all started at the same time so it was really almost 500 people starting at the same time, just positioning themselves by pace in a very general way.



It will be fun to test it out!!  But yes, I am already preparing myself to not PR.  For one... I anticipate being in that just perfect spot hormonally where I feel like I am running through mud.  Two.. "rolling hills"   I haven't been up to the Landing in so long that I can't remember what the terrain is like.  I know it sits down below the highlands... but we wont' be headed up there.    Three... with that many people I do anticipate congestion.  Most races with more than a couple hundred people will say "please slower runners keep to the back"  However, a herd of "fast" runners is still a herd and it slows people down.  AND finally... since I figure I/we are about mid pack runners we will have to try and position ourselves in the middle but there are bound to be people who "think" they should be ahead that we will still have to navigate around.  I just don't' want to be trampled.


eandesmom said:


> They just uploaded some pictures and it was SOOO depressing. Jeff's shots are awesome (though does show how wet we were!). Me on the other hand am either totally obscured, or at the finish they totally focused on the 2 significantly older than I guys that finished ahead of me...I'm in the background of their shots, not a solo shot to be found. WAH. Which given that they said there weren't any photos is fine I guess but still. Wah. More may still show up though.



That is disappointing.   I have wanted good finish shots... but I have yet to see anything come through that are very flattering.  I have got better at least at the Disney races to try and "pose" when I see photographers.  I just need to remember to do that at the finish too.  Usually I am just so ready to be done though that I forget that my picture will be taken until it is too late.


----------



## franandaj

I can't believe that the kids asked to do homework!!!!

Poor Jeff wasted all his pool time searching for an appropriate beverage holder.  You know he could have just gone back to the room and refilled it and had much more enjoyment time at the pool.   

We saw the Lion King when it was here a couple months ago and totally loved it.  We saw it back when it came out and Disney refurbished the Pantages theater in expectation of the Lion King.  It seemed to me that they changed the soundtrack this time around and it was much more "Rock" oriented than it was back then, but that's just my take.  We still enjoyed it thoroughly!  

Great job on the running.  I'm sure you'll do great on the DL run.


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Beer on a stump?  I'm totally there.



Can't go wrong with beer on a stump   you'll just have to come here to have it!



annmarieda said:


> Dont say that!  I know... we do tend to get one last late snow fall.. but seriously I think we got enough rain in March to make up for it.



Record shattering rain...that seems to be back at the moment.  BRR!



annmarieda said:


> That isn't bad!  I am honestly a bit terrified to have Kira and Zoe "living" out of the living room for the entire trip in October.  I fear it will be bad... very bad.



Is it OKW that they will be living out of or BWV?

OKW is not bad at all.  We had 3 kids living in that room and there is a HUGE storage cabinet behind the kitchen table to stash all the luggage.

If you can get them to keep it in there that is.    If memory serves some was in there and some...in our bathroom.  



annmarieda said:


> It will be fun to test it out!!  But yes, I am already preparing myself to not PR.  For one... I anticipate being in that just perfect spot hormonally where I feel like I am running through mud.  Two.. "rolling hills"   I haven't been up to the Landing in so long that I can't remember what the terrain is like.  I know it sits down below the highlands... but we wont' be headed up there.    Three... with that many people I do anticipate congestion.  Most races with more than a couple hundred people will say "please slower runners keep to the back"  However, a herd of "fast" runners is still a herd and it slows people down.  AND finally... since I figure I/we are about mid pack runners we will have to try and position ourselves in the middle but there are bound to be people who "think" they should be ahead that we will still have to navigate around.  I just don't' want to be trampled.



Having never done a chip timed 12k it will be a PR no matter what, right? 

It WILL be a herd.  That much is certain.  As is the mid pack.



annmarieda said:


> That is disappointing.   I have wanted good finish shots... but I have yet to see anything come through that are very flattering.  I have got better at least at the Disney races to try and "pose" when I see photographers.  I just need to remember to do that at the finish too.  Usually I am just so ready to be done though that I forget that my picture will be taken until it is too late.



I thought my 10K one was bad...I look like I am frowning and it was before the finish, they did them there, not at the finish line.  This one...I'm just background!  Like the guy took a break when he got to me.  I am seriously in the background for about 6-7 runners.

Ok, I take it back.  I just realized that  there is video of the finish!

VERY weird to watch myself run.  The guy in front of me totally blocked me from the video camera as well.  We were closer than it looked in the photo finish and I guess he just couldn't catch me?

Bummer. 



franandaj said:


> I can't believe that the kids asked to do homework!!!!





franandaj said:


> Poor Jeff wasted all his pool time searching for an appropriate beverage holder.  You know he could have just gone back to the room and refilled it and had much more enjoyment time at the pool.



He'd have wasted as much time with the back and forth to refill.  Plus I am pretty sure my sister had the other wine tumbler   Shatterproof big glass is great but not really for walking around with and he didn't want that.  So he didn't really have anything to use.

Trust me, it was best it got dealt with then so I didn't have to hear about it for the rest of the trip.  



franandaj said:


> We saw the Lion King when it was here a couple months ago and totally loved it.  We saw it back when it came out and Disney refurbished the Pantages theater in expectation of the Lion King.  It seemed to me that they changed the soundtrack this time around and it was much more "Rock" oriented than it was back then, but that's just my take.  We still enjoyed it thoroughly!



I hadn't seen it before so have no basis for comparison but it was really well done and their Rafiki was amazing!



franandaj said:


> Great job on the running.  I'm sure you'll do great on the DL run.



Thanks!


----------



## eandesmom

Planning update!!!!!!!!!  Exciting developments over the past week or two around here.

*Disneyland Marching Band Trip.
*We have performance info!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  And as a result, more of a plan.  Check it out.

Saturday:  
•	Drop Evan off at the airport at GASP 6:10 am.  Rest of us fly in the afternoon, land around 4:30.
•	Grocery store for breakfast, snacks and adult bev’s.
•	Check in
•	Dinner at Trader Sam’s if we can make the cut off, if not, elsewhere in DTD
•	Upgrade my park ticket, add a day to Eric’s.
•	I may head into the park quickly to try and by an “egg” map.  There is a special little easter egg hunt, “while supplies last” and you have to buy the map to do it.
•	It is possible we will just head into the parks anyway but that means adding days so will play that by ear.  Given that we will be done with dinner by 8 and parks are open till midnight…and the studio is small to hang out in for all 4 of us…it’s possible.  As is pool/hot tub time or shopping.  Definitely a play by ear evening.
•	Crowds are supposed to be at a 10 so…YIKES

Easter Sunday:
•	Sunrise service on the beach!!!!  This is something we do at home (granted I’ve  not done in several years, Jeff prefers the non o-dark thirty option lol but I grew up with it, my folks go every year and my kids ask to go every year) and I found one 30 minutes away!  Surf City!!!
•	If the weather is nice enough I may do a quick 30-40 minute run after the service since well, we will be right near a lovely lovely path.
•	Head back, shower, change, check out and check back in
•	IF I didn’t do a run, we may pop into DCA super quick to try and grab a FP for Radiator Racers however given the expected crowds and the fact we have all week, don’t plan to kill ourselves this day on that.
•	Brunch at Ralph Brennan’s at 10am
•	Head into parks, watch the Orchestra’s performance in California Adventure at 11:50
•	At some point head over to DL and watch Marching Band go down Main Street at 3:55
•	Rest of day/evening in parks, dinner somewhere in parks.  I do have a "list" of CS places that sound good and we will just play that by ear.
•	Egg "hunt" during the day if we ended up with a map.
•	Crowds are supposed to be at a 10 so…YIKES

I am SO happy with how Easter turned out for planning!!!

Monday:
•	Most likely a non park day
•	This day is a bit up in the air depending on my folks plans with their friends.  They are hoping to do lunch with one, and dinner with another.
•	Eric and I chatted, as this is a “mom and me” day for us once they are off with friends.  He’s leaning towards lazy resort, shopping, maybe beach.
•	If I did not run the day before, I am hoping we can head to LB for breakfast and I’ll actually run from the Marina there and along the shoreline, before breakfast and meet everyone there after the run to eat.
•	Meals are all pretty much TBD depending on my folks plans.  If they don’t meet friends for lunch my Schooner or Later idea could be more around lunch time which would work well too.

Tuesday:
•	Breakfast in Villa
•	Currently the plan is for this to be a park day but that’s about as firm as it is.  I will be picking up Evan from his hotel at 3:15.
•	After I get Evan, depending on the weather, he may want some pool time as he will not have had any yet.  
•	Dinner – Mrs. Knott’s!

Wednesday:
•	Breakfast in Villa
•	Park Day
•	Lunch at Blue Bayou
•	DISmeet with Allison and Fran
•	Rest of day in the parks, counter service somewhere from my “list”
•	It is possible that this night we ditch the boys for a little bit if they want some in room chill time and hit Trader Sam’s again.  “after” hours.  LOL!

Thursday:
•	Breakfast at Storytellers
•	Check out (boo)
•	Park Day
•	Dinner in parks or DTD from "list"
•	6:30-7 head to airport
•	8:20 fly home (BOO!)


My "list" for dining.  Not making any reservations but here is the short list based on wherever we are and what we feel like at the moment.  Which of course doesn't mean we won't eat somewhere else!

Counter Service 
•	DCA: Cozy Cone (lunch only IMO) 
•	DL: Plaza Inn, French Market 
•	DTD: Earl of Sandwich  

Table (or Bar) Service 
•	DCA: Cove Bar 
•	GCV: Hearthstone Lounge 
•	DTD: Naples, Tortilla Joe's, Trader Sam's (before 8pm bar menu), Uva Bar 

Snacks and Drinks  
•	DL: Maurice’s Treats in Fantasy Faire – Garlic, Cheddar Pretzel Stick, Royal Street Veranda (DL) – Fritters, Bengal BBQ (DL) – Bacon wrapped asparagus and other skewers 
•	DCA: Cathay Circle Lounge - Drinks, Cozy Cone - Soft serve, "Route" beer float, Flo's V8 café - Shakes, desserts, Bayside Brews
•	GCV: Hearthstone Lounge

It’s going to be a fun trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Updates to the Girls Flower and Garden Trip* as well.  We have been tweaking away on our plans!!!

Sunday:  
•	Mary Ellen arrives, dinner and DISmeet with Rosie!

Monday:  
•	Red eye arrival, breakfast at Olivia’s if we make the time cut off
•	Epcot for FP+. F&G Kiosks and more DIS hanging with Rosie!  There may or may not be pole dancing involved, I mean I’ve not met Rosie IRL yet so all bets are off!

Tuesday:
•	CRT Breakfast
•	MK FP+
•	BoG FP+ Lunch!
•	Pool time or Hop?
•	SSR Spa appointments for Membership Magic
•	Dinner play by ear, SSR, OKW or DTD

I love this day, it is the ultimate girly girls trip day!

Wednesday:
•	Run at OKW 
•	Lazy morning, pool, whatever we want!
•	Check in/out (split stay but hopefully no room change!)
•	Lunch at B&C
•	Epcot for FP+
•	DISmeet with TK and her nana for a Dole Whip with Rum and a couple of rides!  TK isn’t around the DIS much these days but she is awesome and I am super excited to finally meet her IRL!
•	Dinner at Via


Thursday:
•	Kona Breakfast
•	Pool Hop to GF/Poly or both or back to OKW
•	Dinner at GF Cafe
•	FP+ at MK after dark

Friday:
•	RD at DHS to see opening of Star Wars Weekend
•	Sci Fi Star Wars Breakfast!  DISbreakfast with Caitlin, Dawn and Dawns DH.  I am super excited to meet these guys and have been gobbling up their DL TR!
•	Possible/probable pool break either hop to BWV or back to OKW
•	Evening FP+ at DHS
•	Dinner at Brown Derby Lounge
•	Symphony in the stars special DHS fireworks
•	Possible Jellyrolls DISmeet…unless we are all too tired.  Very much a play by ear!

Saturday:
•	Check out (Boo) bags to DME
•	FP+ at AK
•	Lunch TBD but sit down somewhere
•	Possible afternoon back at OKW, pool and lunch at Olivias
•	Keeping this day pretty open as we hope to have DISmeets with Pam and her mom and with Danielle (I think?)
•	4pm magical depress

There are a few other DISers we hope to meet up with but nothing is firmed up.  Only one run sorta planned but we may do more, or less lol, than that.

*Disneyland Half Marathon Trip*

Ok this isn’t actually a trip update per-se but it is a "training" update!  Jeff and I were signed up to do a local race next weekend, a 12K.

Ann is going to join me!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I am so excited for this.  We seem to be pretty closely matched on pace, I’ve never actually run with anyone basically at my same pace (though I think she is faster and she thinks I am, it’s pretty funny) and am super super excited!!!!!!!

It is going to be a MADHOUSE but will be good "training" for the crowds at the DL ½.  Allegedly there are over 8,000 people registered for either the 12K or the 5K. 

Guess winning the Superbowl will do that.  

Did I mention it is a Seahawks 12K?  As in the 12th man??? (sorry Kathy!).  The energy level is going to be through the roof.

I of course have scoped out (as of yesterday) the perfect brewpub for Jeff and I to have brunch or lunch at after before we drive home.

*Fall Anniversary Food & Wine and Cruise*

I did make our brunch reservation through open table at Raglan Road.  I still need to add DME for the return but at least got it in there for the outbound.

Up next….NEW YEARS EVE!!!!!

a boy and his kilt


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> Is it OKW that they will be living out of or BWV?



Both.  




eandesmom said:


> OKW is not bad at all.  We had 3 kids living in that room and there is a HUGE storage cabinet behind the kitchen table to stash all the luggage.



I remember that.   In this room, it should work.  I just worry more about BWV.



eandesmom said:


> If you can get them to keep it in there that is.   If memory serves some was in there and some...in our bathroom.



yeah... that will be the trick.  I like to unpack and stay organized.  Kira not so much.




eandesmom said:


> Having never done a chip timed 12k it will be a PR no matter what, right?
> 
> It WILL be a herd.  That much is certain.  As is the mid pack.



It will be!  I have not done a 12k before either.  



eandesmom said:


> I thought my 10K one was bad...I look like I am frowning and it was before the finish, they did them there, not at the finish line.  This one...I'm just background!  Like the guy took a break when he got to me.  I am seriously in the background for about 6-7 runners.







eandesmom said:


> Ok, I take it back.  I just realized that  there is video of the finish!
> 
> VERY weird to watch myself run.  The guy in front of me totally blocked me from the video camera as well.  We were closer than it looked in the photo finish and I guess he just couldn't catch me?
> Bummer.



Always fun to have video done! Kinda sucks though when you get blocked... I don't know that I have seen many clips from my finishes.  Just the Disney races and they are just brief (as in blink and you miss me)  












eandesmom said:


> *Disneyland Marching Band Trip.
> *We have performance info!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  And as a result, more of a plan.  Check it out.
> 
> Saturday:
> 	Drop Evan off at the airport at GASP 6:10 am.  Rest of us fly in the afternoon, land around 4:30.
> 	Grocery store for breakfast, snacks and adult bevs.
> 	Check in
> 	Dinner at Trader Sams if we can make the cut off, if not, elsewhere in DTD
> 	Upgrade my park ticket, add a day to Erics.
> 	I may head into the park quickly to try and by an egg map.  There is a special little easter egg hunt, while supplies last and you have to buy the map to do it.
> 	It is possible we will just head into the parks anyway but that means adding days so will play that by ear.  Given that we will be done with dinner by 8 and parks are open till midnightand the studio is small to hang out in for all 4 of usits possible.  As is pool/hot tub time or shopping.  Definitely a play by ear evening.
> 	Crowds are supposed to be at a 10 soYIKES



I hope you get to do the egg hunt.  I really want to hear about how it goes!  

Crowds at at 10??  




eandesmom said:


> Easter Sunday:
> 	Sunrise service on the beach!!!!  This is something we do at home (granted Ive  not done in several years, Jeff prefers the non o-dark thirty option lol but I grew up with it, my folks go every year and my kids ask to go every year) and I found one 30 minutes away!  Surf City!!!
> 	If the weather is nice enough I may do a quick 30-40 minute run after the service since well, we will be right near a lovely lovely path.
> 	Head back, shower, change, check out and check back in
> 	IF I didnt do a run, we may pop into DCA super quick to try and grab a FP for Radiator Racers however given the expected crowds and the fact we have all week, dont plan to kill ourselves this day on that.
> 	Brunch at Ralph Brennans at 10am
> 	Head into parks, watch the Orchestras performance in California Adventure at 11:50
> 	At some point head over to DL and watch Marching Band go down Main Street at 3:55
> 	Rest of day/evening in parks, dinner somewhere in parks.  I do have a "list" of CS places that sound good and we will just play that by ear.
> 	Egg "hunt" during the day if we ended up with a map.
> 	Crowds are supposed to be at a 10 soYIKES
> 
> I am SO happy with how Easter turned out for planning!!!



Again with the 10 for crowds!  I guess it makes sense though...easter weekend and all.  

Easter service sounds nice!  I hope you get your run in.  I bet it will be a lovely place to run.




eandesmom said:


> Monday:
> 	Most likely a non park day
> 	This day is a bit up in the air depending on my folks plans with their friends.  They are hoping to do lunch with one, and dinner with another.
> 	Eric and I chatted, as this is a mom and me day for us once they are off with friends.  Hes leaning towards lazy resort, shopping, maybe beach.
> 	If I did not run the day before, I am hoping we can head to LB for breakfast and Ill actually run from the Marina there and along the shoreline, before breakfast and meet everyone there after the run to eat.
> 	Meals are all pretty much TBD depending on my folks plans.  If they dont meet friends for lunch my Schooner or Later idea could be more around lunch time which would work well too.



Sounds like a great laid back day!



eandesmom said:


> Tuesday:
> 	Breakfast in Villa
> 	Currently the plan is for this to be a park day but thats about as firm as it is.  I will be picking up Evan from his hotel at 3:15.
> 	After I get Evan, depending on the weather, he may want some pool time as he will not have had any yet.
> 	Dinner  Mrs. Knotts!



I will keep my fingers crossed for good weather.  It can be nice down there during that time!




eandesmom said:


> Wednesday:
> 	Breakfast in Villa
> 	Park Day
> 	Lunch at Blue Bayou
> 	DISmeet with Allison and Fran
> 	Rest of day in the parks, counter service somewhere from my list
> 	It is possible that this night we ditch the boys for a little bit if they want some in room chill time and hit Trader Sams again.  after hours.  LOL!



I know that Blue Bayou is kinda cheesy themed..but it is a must do for my kids (specifically my oldest son)  I have not been in years though...  I will be anxious to hear your review. 




eandesmom said:


> Thursday:
> 	Breakfast at Storytellers
> 	Check out (boo)
> 	Park Day
> 	Dinner in parks or DTD from "list"
> 	6:30-7 head to airport
> 	8:20 fly home (BOO!)



Boo for last day!  But I am excited to hear about your breakfast...



eandesmom said:


> My "list" for dining.  Not making any reservations but here is the short list based on wherever we are and what we feel like at the moment.  Which of course doesn't mean we won't eat somewhere else!
> 
> Counter Service
> 	DCA: Cozy Cone (lunch only IMO)
> 	DL: Plaza Inn, French Market
> 	DTD: Earl of Sandwich
> 
> Table (or Bar) Service
> 	DCA: Cove Bar
> 	GCV: Hearthstone Lounge
> 	DTD: Naples, Tortilla Joe's, Trader Sam's (before 8pm bar menu), Uva Bar
> 
> Snacks and Drinks
> 	DL: Maurices Treats in Fantasy Faire  Garlic, Cheddar Pretzel Stick, Royal Street Veranda (DL)  Fritters, Bengal BBQ (DL)  Bacon wrapped asparagus and other skewers
> 	DCA: Cathay Circle Lounge - Drinks, Cozy Cone - Soft serve, "Route" beer float, Flo's V8 café - Shakes, desserts, Bayside Brews
> 	GCV: Hearthstone Lounge



So just throwing my own 2 cents in...   There are two cs that you dont have on your list that you should consider. (or at least I think you should )  Flo's V8 and Paradise Garden Grill were surprisingly good when we went and I would not hesitate at all to go again.

I do see you have my two favorite snacks on there   The fritters and the bacon wrapped asparagus.  I know they still sell tigger tails in Critter Country.  Once upon a time they were my absolute favorite.  They have changed it though do to the states restrictions on I think hydrogenated fats.   Still good, but not nearly what it once was.  I really wish they sold them in WDW... they could probably make the old version there.  


eandesmom said:


> Its going to be a fun trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







eandesmom said:


> *Updates to the Girls Flower and Garden Trip* as well.  We have been tweaking away on our plans!!!
> 
> Sunday:
> 	Mary Ellen arrives, dinner and DISmeet with Rosie!



Fun!



eandesmom said:


> Monday:
> 	Red eye arrival, breakfast at Olivias if we make the time cut off
> 	Epcot for FP+. F&G Kiosks and more DIS hanging with Rosie!  There may or may not be pole dancing involved, I mean Ive not met Rosie IRL yet so all bets are off!



I will post to my PTR, but I was shocked that when I made my ADRs today.. there was only ONE breakfast reservation that the cm could offer me at Olivias. 



eandesmom said:


> Tuesday:
> 	CRT Breakfast
> 	MK FP+
> 	BoG FP+ Lunch!
> 	Pool time or Hop?
> 	SSR Spa appointments for Membership Magic
> 	Dinner play by ear, SSR, OKW or DTD
> 
> I love this day, it is the ultimate girly girls trip day!



I looks like a totally girly day!!  So cool! 




eandesmom said:


> Wednesday:
> 	Run at OKW
> 	Lazy morning, pool, whatever we want!
> 	Check in/out (split stay but hopefully no room change!)
> 	Lunch at B&C
> 	Epcot for FP+
> 	DISmeet with TK and her nana for a Dole Whip with Rum and a couple of rides!  TK isnt around the DIS much these days but she is awesome and I am super excited to finally meet her IRL!
> 	Dinner at Via



Do you plan to run to POR?  Or just around OKW?



eandesmom said:


> Thursday:
> 	Kona Breakfast
> 	Pool Hop to GF/Poly or both or back to OKW
> 	Dinner at GF Cafe
> 	FP+ at MK after dark



I need to remember pool hoping!  It is just between DVC resorts, yes?



eandesmom said:


> Friday:
> 	RD at DHS to see opening of Star Wars Weekend
> 	Sci Fi Star Wars Breakfast!  DISbreakfast with Caitlin, Dawn and Dawns DH.  I am super excited to meet these guys and have been gobbling up their DL TR!
> 	Possible/probable pool break either hop to BWV or back to OKW
> 	Evening FP+ at DHS
> 	Dinner at Brown Derby Lounge
> 	Symphony in the stars special DHS fireworks
> 	Possible Jellyrolls DISmeetunless we are all too tired.  Very much a play by ear!
> 
> Sounds like another fun girls day!  I have always wanted to go to Jellyrolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday:
> 	Check out (Boo) bags to DME
> 	FP+ at AK
> 	Lunch TBD but sit down somewhere
> 	Possible afternoon back at OKW, pool and lunch at Olivias
> 	Keeping this day pretty open as we hope to have DISmeets with Pam and her mom and with Danielle (I think?)
> 	4pm magical depress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yuck..last day.
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Disneyland Half Marathon Trip*
> 
> Ok this isnt actually a trip update per-se but it is a "training" update!  Jeff and I were signed up to do a local race next weekend, a 12K.
> 
> Ann is going to join me!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited for this.  We seem to be pretty closely matched on pace, Ive never actually run with anyone basically at my same pace (though I think she is faster and she thinks I am, its pretty funny) and am super super excited!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are faster.
> 
> I too am so excited!  I think dh is excited to have me talking about something other than the fall trip.    I am THAT excited about the 12k.
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be a MADHOUSE but will be good "training" for the crowds at the DL ½.  Allegedly there are over 8,000 people registered for either the 12K or the 5K.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As excited as I am about this race, I do think that they will not be able to pull it off as well as Disney does.  8 to 10k people is a LOT of people to not have a planned staging or filtering method.  I know that we will be walking to our corral at the DLH, but I have faith it will run as smoothly as each of the fl races I have done...   I am not sure there will not be a certain amount of confusion at the 12k.   At least for me there likely will be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess winning the Superbowl will do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw that they even have travel packages.  So there must be people who plan to travel to this race.
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention it is a Seahawks 12K?  As in the 12th man??? (sorry Kathy!).  The energy level is going to be through the roof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It will be incredibly high!!
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I of course have scoped out (as of yesterday) the perfect brewpub for Jeff and I to have brunch or lunch at after before we drive home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have not been up that way in forever, but seems to me like you have a lot of options.  Plus, isn't there some sort of deals from local merchants for race participants?
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Fall Anniversary Food & Wine and Cruise*
> 
> I did make our brunch reservation through open table at Raglan Road.  I still need to add DME for the return but at least got it in there for the outbound.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that was brilliant!  Not that I totally hate the cc guarantee, but it does get to be a pain to have to worry about.
Click to expand...


----------



## rentayenta

NYE too?  You're having one heckuva Disney year girlfriend! 

Plans look great on all counts. Sad not to be joining you and MEK.


----------



## elphie101

Loving your plans! All the DL food makes me want to go back (I may or may not plan Disney trips around food!)

Can't wait for NYE!


----------



## MEK

Oh I love our plans!  

So excited!  

And to think you have a Easter trip right around the corner followed close behind by our trip.  Woo hoo for Disney on both coasts!


----------



## MEK

Wait - did we actually get a BOG FP+?


----------



## PrincessInOz

eandesmom said:


> Planning update!!!!!!!!!  Exciting developments over the past week or two around here.
> 
> *Disneyland Marching Band Trip.*




Great plans!  Enjoy the DisMeet with Fran and Alison.

Love your food plans and I can't wait to see your pictures.  Hope the band plays well.




eandesmom said:


> *Updates to the Girls Flower and Garden Trip* as well.  We have been tweaking away on our plans!!!




YAY for the BoG FP+.

Plans are looking like a lot of fun.







eandesmom said:


> *Disneyland Half Marathon Trip*
> 
> Ok this isnt actually a trip update per-se but it is a "training" update!  Jeff and I were signed up to do a local race next weekend, a 12K.
> 
> Ann is going to join me!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Have a great run!







eandesmom said:


> *Fall Anniversary Food & Wine and Cruise*
> 
> I did make our brunch reservation through open table at Raglan Road.  I still need to add DME for the return but at least got it in there for the outbound.
> 
> Up next.NEW YEARS EVE!!!!!



That's great!  Congratulations on getting the ADR at RR.


----------



## dizneeat

Planning looks really good, Cynthia! You are SO organized!


----------



## MEK

dizneeat said:


> Planning looks really good, Cynthia! You are SO organized!



I know, isn't she?  I love traveling with Cynthia.  I can go completely mindless and she figures it all out!


----------



## PracPerfPatricia

at the party... better late than never... ... between you and MaryEllen and Kathy... I'll probs have reading material to keep me going for a while...


----------



## jedijill

Just popping in to say I'm finally caught up.  

Easter Egg Hunt:  looking at the times guide it doesn't say the number of maps is limited.  It just says the maps and stickers are available at select merchandise locations for $4.95.  Hopefully there will be plenty left for you guys.

Jill in CO


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Lots of great plans for both trips!!  I can't wait to hear more about them!!  You are the planning guru!


----------



## IheartDDuck

We're planning on going to DHS on Friday the 16th to meet up with you guys!  What time is your Fantasmic FP+?  I can book ours so it's the same.


----------



## Pinkocto

Loving all these fabulous plans! Easter service on the beach sounds very special. 

Too bad Jeff wasted precious pool time looking for a mug.


----------



## KatMark

Plans sound great, Cynthia for the DL and DW trip.

You will love Rosie; I got a "pole" picture when we met her in December. And if TK is who I think it is, I met her two years ago and she is an absolute doll.


----------



## Poolrat

Fabulous plans for ALL your trips.   

Yard work is keeping me busy when I have time off and work is a bear right now.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Amazing plans you have, and as always so detailed!   I love all your Easter plans and hopefully one day before long I can make it out to DL and try some of those same places and the unique attractions there! 

Can't wait for all the excitement of your F&G trip with MEK!  You have a lot planned there too, and some interesting DISmeets planned!  I expect to see some pole dancing pics with Rosie when the TRs start flying! 

And good luck with the Seahawks 12k!


----------



## afwdwfan

The plans look like they're coming together well!  I really like your plans for Easter Sunday.  The beach service sounds great.   

Good luck to you and Ann both, on running the 12K!  I'm sure it will be a fun event for both of you to be able to enjoy each others' company and push each other a bit!


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> I remember that.   In this room, it should work.  I just worry more about BWV.



The front entry "hall" closet was pretty big, Melissa had her whole suitcase in there I think so that should help.  Plus the master closet is HUGE.  Like walk in huge so if you don't mind sharing, that could work.  Maybe have Kira take the hall and Zoe share in your closet?  Shorter distance to the hall closet might make it easier for Kira.  I also think there are dresser drawers under the TV in the living space.



annmarieda said:


> It will be!  I have not done a 12k before either.



I am very excited!  Right now the forecast looks amazing (it would be my first dry and warm race if that really happens).  Hopefully Jeff is in good shape.  Mr no big deal on the 23 mile ramp up...is the one with issues.  He did order new shoes and I sent him into PT but I definitely got a reluctant "you were right" out of him.



annmarieda said:


> Always fun to have video done! Kinda sucks though when you get blocked... I don't know that I have seen many clips from my finishes.  Just the Disney races and they are just brief (as in blink and you miss me)



They video'd the whole thing so you can see my full approach.  Which is both good and bad.  Funny to see the wind moving everything in it.  I really did get totally blocked.  Note to self...don't be so close behind the person in front of you if you want a decent picture. 



annmarieda said:


> I hope you get to do the egg hunt.  I really want to hear about how it goes!
> 
> Crowds at at 10??
> 
> Again with the 10 for crowds!  I guess it makes sense though...easter weekend and all.
> 
> Easter service sounds nice!  I hope you get your run in.  I bet it will be a lovely place to run.



I am  on the crowds and of course those first 2 nights are the only nights with later closings which kind of bites.  But it will be fine, we are there long enough that we should be able to hit everything ok.  I have realized something though.  I am SPOILED when it comes to running.  I can deal with the rain, sleet, heat, whatever.  I can't deal with the concept of just running budy city sidewalks as my run.  BLEH.  While I certainly could do a loop or 2 around the parks....it's running next to parking lots and in front of hotels on busy streets.  BLEH!

I WILL get a run in by the beach if it kills me, either Monday or Tuesday.  There is also a river trail about 3 miles away that has potential as a fall back but I wouldn't run to it I don't think, would likely drive there.



annmarieda said:


> I will keep my fingers crossed for good weather.  It can be nice down there during that time!



I hope so!  It was cool and rainy our last spring break trip in 2010!




annmarieda said:


> I know that Blue Bayou is kinda cheesy themed..but it is a must do for my kids (specifically my oldest son)  I have not been in years though...  I will be anxious to hear your review.



It's a must do for us, very much looking forward to it, the boys have never been.




annmarieda said:


> Boo for last day!  But I am excited to hear about your breakfast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annmarieda said:
> 
> 
> 
> So just throwing my own 2 cents in...   There are two cs that you dont have on your list that you should consider. (or at least I think you should )  Flo's V8 and Paradise Garden Grill were surprisingly good when we went and I would not hesitate at all to go again.
> 
> I do see you have my two favorite snacks on there   The fritters and the bacon wrapped asparagus.  I know they still sell tigger tails in Critter Country.  Once upon a time they were my absolute favorite.  They have changed it though do to the states restrictions on I think hydrogenated fats.   Still good, but not nearly what it once was.  I really wish they sold them in WDW... they could probably make the old version there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always list snacks but almost never actually have them.   we will see!  Flo's seemed ok for snacks but the menu didn't excite me.  Still we will be playing it by ear so you never know.  Paradise Garden Grill does look like a solid lunch option, I thought I had it on my list but apparently not!
> 
> 
> 
> annmarieda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will post to my PTR, but I was shocked that when I made my ADRs today.. there was only ONE breakfast reservation that the cm could offer me at Olivias.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes me nervous but I'd be just as much with a CC hold given that I land at 9:40 and bfast stops at 11.  I just hope it works out.  I REALLY want breakfast.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> annmarieda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you plan to run to POR?  Or just around OKW?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No clue.  I'm not exactly sure how it all connects but will figure it out by then (and probably still get turned around...we did at SSR lol).  I'd prefer to go further than just 2 loops around OKW though./
> 
> 
> 
> annmarieda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to remember pool hoping!  It is just between DVC resorts, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no, all resorts except for the ones not allowed.  Which are:  AKV, BLT, AoA,  BC/YC,
> 
> The rest are ok but can have blackout dates (holidays)
> 
> 
> 
> annmarieda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friday:
> 	RD at DHS to see opening of Star Wars Weekend
> 	Sci Fi Star Wars Breakfast!  DISbreakfast with Caitlin, Dawn and Dawns DH.  I am super excited to meet these guys and have been gobbling up their DL TR!
> 	Possible/probable pool break either hop to BWV or back to OKW
> 	Evening FP+ at DHS
> 	Dinner at Brown Derby Lounge
> 	Symphony in the stars special DHS fireworks
> 	Possible Jellyrolls DISmeetunless we are all too tired.  Very much a play by ear!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like another fun girls day!  I have always wanted to go to Jellyrolls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too, we will see if the energy holds up for it.  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> annmarieda said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not!
> 
> 
> 
> annmarieda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I too am so excited!  I think dh is excited to have me talking about something other than the fall trip.    I am THAT excited about the 12k.
> 
> As excited as I am about this race, I do think that they will not be able to pull it off as well as Disney does.  8 to 10k people is a LOT of people to not have a planned staging or filtering method.  I know that we will be walking to our corral at the DLH, but I have faith it will run as smoothly as each of the fl races I have done...   I am not sure there will not be a certain amount of confusion at the 12k.   At least for me there likely will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am always confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annmarieda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not been up that way in forever, but seems to me like you have a lot of options.  Plus, isn't there some sort of deals from local merchants for race participants?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably, there may be coupons in the packet
> 
> 
> 
> annmarieda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was brilliant!  Not that I totally hate the cc guarantee, but it does get to be a pain to have to worry about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't mind if if I know I have time to cancel if need be.  In this case, I don't have time so it's easier not to tie my CC to it!
> 
> 
> 
> rentayenta said:
> 
> 
> 
> NYE too?  You're having one heckuva Disney year girlfriend!
> 
> Plans look great on all counts. Sad not to be joining you and MEK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very very sad too!!!  Can't wait to hear about your cruise!
> 
> My year is obnoxious and I will be broke and sitting at home for the next 2, to make up for it.
> 
> 
> 
> elphie101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loving your plans! All the DL food makes me want to go back (I may or may not plan Disney trips around food!)
> 
> Can't wait for NYE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with planning it aorund food!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I love our plans!
> 
> So excited!
> 
> And to think you have a Easter trip right around the corner followed close behind by our trip.  Woo hoo for Disney on both coasts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crazy isn't it!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> MEK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait - did we actually get a BOG FP+?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I DID email you before I posted here....I can see which you check first
Click to expand...


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Looks like a lot of exciting plans!  Lots of DIS meets snuck in there too.  

I've never heard of an Easter Sunday service on the beach before, but that sounds kind of cool.

Good luck on the race!


----------



## eandesmom

PrincessInOz said:


> Great plans!  Enjoy the DisMeet with Fran and Alison.



I am very excited to meet them!  I think I've firmed up some loose plans with Brenda as well 



PrincessInOz said:


> Love your food plans and I can't wait to see your pictures.  Hope the band plays well.



It's the freshman's first time marching...so it will be interesting!



PrincessInOz said:


> YAY for the BoG FP+.
> 
> Plans are looking like a lot of fun.



I am REALLY looking forward to the May trip.  I love my family but oh, it's time for a girls trip!!!



PrincessInOz said:


> Have a great run!



Thanks!  It should be fun



dizneeat said:


> Planning looks really good, Cynthia! You are SO organized!



And yet I will totally forget something!!!



MEK said:


> I know, isn't she?  I love traveling with Cynthia.  I can go completely mindless and she figures it all out!





Until I forget something critical...good thing the coffee is on your list 



PracPerfPatricia said:


> at the party... better late than never... ... between you and MaryEllen and Kathy... I'll probs have reading material to keep me going for a while...



 Patricia!!!!  We aren't that far along actually...I am not exactly the speediest of updaters



jedijill said:


> Just popping in to say I'm finally caught up.
> 
> Easter Egg Hunt:  looking at the times guide it doesn't say the number of maps is limited.  It just says the maps and stickers are available at select merchandise locations for $4.95.  Hopefully there will be plenty left for you guys.
> 
> Jill in CO



I hope we can, I think it would be fun and then hopefully some cute seasonal decor for the house!


----------



## Chilly

I think I'm just going to get you to plan my next trip for me!


----------



## rentayenta

It's not obnoxious, it's amazing!  Broke? I know the feeling. I'll be starting the cruise report soon. Chloe has dance tonight and then I have to go stalk Gabby at Starbucks  but I'm planning on starting by Wednesday night. I still need to finish Disneyland from Dec 2013.


----------



## franandaj

eandesmom said:


> Wednesday:
> •	Breakfast in Villa
> •	Park Day
> •	Lunch at Blue Bayou
> •	DISmeet with Alison and Fran
> •	Rest of day in the parks, counter service somewhere from my “list”
> •	It is possible that this night we ditch the boys for a little bit if they want some in room chill time and hit Trader Sam’s again.  “after” hours.  LOL!



This day will probably be just me.  Fran doesn't really like coming out to the park without a very specific purpose.  Unless she decides to go buy her steampunk art that day, she likes to stay home while I meet up with folks.




eandesmom said:


> Counter Service
> •	DCA: Cozy Cone (lunch only IMO)
> •	DL: Plaza Inn, French Market
> •	DTD: Earl of Sandwich
> 
> Table (or Bar) Service
> •	DCA: Cove Bar
> •	GCV: Hearthstone Lounge
> •	DTD: Naples, Tortilla Joe's, Trader Sam's (before 8pm bar menu), Uva Bar
> 
> Snacks and Drinks
> •	DL: Maurice’s Treats in Fantasy Faire – Garlic, Cheddar Pretzel Stick, Royal Street Veranda (DL) – Fritters, Bengal BBQ (DL) – Bacon wrapped asparagus and other skewers
> •	DCA: Cathay Circle Lounge - Drinks, Cozy Cone - Soft serve, "Route" beer float, Flo's V8 café - Shakes, desserts, Bayside Brews
> •	GCV: Hearthstone Lounge



I would put in my vote for the Uva Bar, especially if you like Lamburgers.  They have the best and their fries are amazing!

All the other plans sound great! They're coming together!


----------



## emmysmommy

I'm proud to say that I'm finally caught up!   

Oh man!  The late night hot tub time sounds relaxing but oops1  The red legs make you wonder what the heck do they add to that water?  Yikes.  

So was AK on NYE not that crowded?  I can't believe the boy's did Kali!  I pretty much say nooooooo all the time as well.  I don't like to walk around soggy but I can see where teen boys would think differently!  

Ha ha!  You would have been even more shocked if the boys said they wanted to do HOMEWORK AND clean their room!   The boy's room at BWV looks like my boy's rooms did at various times when they were teens.   It drove me crazy of course but then again, I think the house is messy when there's a glass sitting out on the coffee table. 

Great job on your run with Jeff!  The post run refreshments don't look bad either! 

Ahhh now I see the DL trip plans!  Great job making things fit in so nicely.  I'm in agreement with the Plaza Inn for a meal at DL!  Yum!  If anyone loves lemon cupcakes in your party you have to check out that cupcake at the Hungry Bear counter service restaurant by Splash Mtn.  

Your F&G Girl trip plans sound great!  Sure wish my May plans had been later in the month.  I would have had a chance to say hi to several of you guys! 

You have so many faboulous trips in 2014!  I've said before and I'll say it again, I want to be you!   Seriously so many great things to look forward to.


----------



## eandesmom

Mndisneygirl said:


> Lots of great plans for both trips!!  I can't wait to hear more about them!!  You are the planning guru!



I am really happy with how things are turning out.  

Now I am just ready to GO!  I need a vacation.  Big time.



IheartDDuck said:


> We're planning on going to DHS on Friday the 16th to meet up with you guys!  What time is your Fantasmic FP+?  I can book ours so it's the same.



  We will be there the bulk of the day I think, other than a probable pool break but are pretty flexible.  We don't have have Fantasmic FP+.... right now our nighttime ones are 4:25 Star Tours, 6:00 TSM, and 7:40 ToT.  We will single rider RRC.   

The symphony in the stars is the fireworks so not a FP+ thing, I am not even sure where the best viewing spot would be, I've never seen fireworks at DHS!  I know we'd love to do a ride with you and maybe we can pick a meeting spot for the fireworks 



Pinkocto said:


> Loving all these fabulous plans! Easter service on the beach sounds very special.
> 
> Too bad Jeff wasted precious pool time looking for a mug.



In all fairness he just wanted to take care of it so it wasn't an issue for the rest of the trip.  And it would have been.  But I can promise I won't forget them again.  

I love sunrise service on the beach.  I think this one will be a little less beachy (more like sunrise service near the pier) but that's ok.  I'll see the sun rise over the same body of water we would at home (sorta) and that makes us all happy.  And it's likely to be warmer in Cali than it would be at home for that!



KatMark said:


> Plans sound great, Cynthia for the DL and DW trip.
> 
> You will love Rosie; I got a "pole" picture when we met her in December. And if TK is who I think it is, I met her two years ago and she is an absolute doll.



Yes, I think TK is who you think it is, TarzansKat  SO excited to meet her IRL.  Rosie will be a ton of fun I know.



Poolrat said:


> Fabulous plans for ALL your trips.
> 
> Yard work is keeping me busy when I have time off and work is a bear right now.



BLEH on yard work.  I've not done ANY thanks ot the shoulder and neck and it is beyond awful.  Maybe Sunday afternoon after our race, except I really need to get organized for Cali that day....

I hear you on work, I am behind on all my threads, even my own!


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Amazing plans you have, and as always so detailed!   I love all your Easter plans and hopefully one day before long I can make it out to DL and try some of those same places and the unique attractions there!



For as close as we live, I do not know DL really at all.  I've been I think 4 times total in my life but honestly the only one I spent much time in the parks was back in 2001 and my ex was busy trying to ruin the trip for everyone so I missed a lot.  In 2010 we only went to DCA (and Knott's and some other local stuff in Long Beach) so it will be really fun to re introduce myself, and truly introduce the E's to DL as they don't remember a thing from it at all!

Easter has shaped up well I think.  The big thing I need to do though is figure out how to to baskets...without packing a basket!  The Easter bunny brings books, and chocolate.  Books are ordered and I'll bring those and am hoping to buy Disney easter chocolate once there as taking it on the plane just sounds like a recipe for melting even if it does save $$.  While I'm sure I could buy a basket or bucket there...I suspect they will be so overpriced for something I don't need that...UGH.  I should be able to get the chocolate when I pop into the park solo on Sat night to get our Egg Maps.

At least that's my BFP at the moment.

As long as I don't forget!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Can't wait for all the excitement of your F&G trip with MEK!  You have a lot planned there too, and some interesting DISmeets planned!  I expect to see some pole dancing pics with Rosie when the TRs start flying!



We do have a lot of meets planned!  Some other fun ones firming up now, 3-4 more!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> And good luck with the Seahawks 12k!



Thanks!  I may need it.  Yesterdays run was craptastic and my knee hurt.



afwdwfan said:


> The plans look like they're coming together well!  I really like your plans for Easter Sunday.  The beach service sounds great.



I am feeling MUCh better about Easter all around, it's starting to feel like Easter.  I am lucky though, another mom going on the trip has local family...so little kids...Easter bunny, morning church service.  She is NOT happy about having to have a ticket for that day to see the band march given that they won't make it into the park till closer to 3pm but she doesn't want to miss the little nieces and nephews searching for baskets.  Which I totally get.  Evan did ask me yesterday if the Easter Bunny would be coming to California





afwdwfan said:


> Good luck to you and Ann both, on running the 12K!  I'm sure it will be a fun event for both of you to be able to enjoy each others' company and push each other a bit!



The crowd will push us!  I just saw it's now 95% sold out.  it is going to be a LOT of people.  I am very excited to run with Ann, though both of us are having a little bit of a rough running week hopefully it will all straighten out with a bit of rest on BOTH our parts (she isn't good at at that.  LOL!).



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looks like a lot of exciting plans!  Lots of DIS meets snuck in there too.



 for DIS meets!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I've never heard of an Easter Sunday service on the beach before, but that sounds kind of cool.



It's funny, my whole life we've had it.  Sunrise service on the beach, then pancake breakfast at church and then the main church service.  As a kid we always did the sunrise service, pancake breakfast and then Easter bunny.  Big family dinner.  When I was really little, my folks would take us in our PJ's.  It was usually freezing, often raining, and we didn't always see the sun actually rise.  But we did have service on the beach around a roaring fire and that's pretty special.  If we get lucky...we see a whale.    For some reason, time of year I guess, that's happened more than once and it's really not all that common around here!

Jeff is NOT a fan of sunrise service, having grown up with the more traditional dress up service so now that's what we go to.  We typically skip the breakfast these days...we meaning Jeff and I.  The breakfast is always a youth group fundraiser so both E's work it.  Evan in particular will miss that part this year.  We now host the big family dinner and basket/egg hunt for all the cousins so that parts a little sad.  All the boys are missing that although I'm sure my sister will do one for the 5 kids that are here and Jeff and Kendall will be over there.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Good luck on the race!



Thanks!



Chilly said:


> I think I'm just going to get you to plan my next trip for me!



 



rentayenta said:


> It's not obnoxious, it's amazing!  Broke? I know the feeling. I'll be starting the cruise report soon. Chloe has dance tonight and then I have to go stalk Gabby at Starbucks  but I'm planning on starting by Wednesday night. I still need to finish Disneyland from Dec 2013.



This is why I can't do more than one TR or PTR at a time.  



franandaj said:


> This day will probably be just me.  Fran doesn't really like coming out to the park without a very specific purpose.  Unless she decides to go buy her steampunk art that day, she likes to stay home while I meet up with folks.



Gotcha!




franandaj said:


> I would put in my vote for the Uva Bar, especially if you like Lamburgers.  They have the best and their fries are amazing!



Generally speaking I do not care for lamb at all but...open to trying it.



franandaj said:


> All the other plans sound great! They're coming together!



Getting there for sure!  We really just have Monday to figure out and that's pretty dependent on my mom.



emmysmommy said:


> I'm proud to say that I'm finally caught up!



that is more than I can say on your TR!



emmysmommy said:


> Oh man!  The late night hot tub time sounds relaxing but oops1  The red legs make you wonder what the heck do they add to that water?  Yikes.



Yeah, that was creepy!



emmysmommy said:


> So was AK on NYE not that crowded?  I can't believe the boy's did Kali!  I pretty much say nooooooo all the time as well.  I don't like to walk around soggy but I can see where teen boys would think differently!



AK was not bad at all!  And I do not think we made rope drop.  Not horribly late but given no FP's I was quite happy with all we got done.



emmysmommy said:


> Ha ha!  You would have been even more shocked if the boys said they wanted to do HOMEWORK AND clean their room!   The boy's room at BWV looks like my boy's rooms did at various times when they were teens.   It drove me crazy of course but then again, I think the house is messy when there's a glass sitting out on the coffee table.



I can honestly say I have never heard them say they wanted to clean their rooms.  In all fairness, mine was horrible in high school.



emmysmommy said:


> Great job on your run with Jeff!  The post run refreshments don't look bad either!



That was a great run, I need another one like that to get my mojo back..it's a little lacking at the moment



emmysmommy said:


> Ahhh now I see the DL trip plans!  Great job making things fit in so nicely.  I'm in agreement with the Plaza Inn for a meal at DL!  Yum!  If anyone loves lemon cupcakes in your party you have to check out that cupcake at the Hungry Bear counter service restaurant by Splash Mtn.



While I generally do not have a sweet tooth, I will make note of that because I do love Lemon Cupcakes.  So does Evan.



emmysmommy said:


> Your F&G Girl trip plans sound great!  Sure wish my May plans had been later in the month.  I would have had a chance to say hi to several of you guys!



I am sad we will miss each other in May



emmysmommy said:


> You have so many faboulous trips in 2014!  I've said before and I'll say it again, I want to be you!   Seriously so many great things to look forward to.



2015 (and 16) will be bleak   but it is going to be a very fun year!!!!


----------



## Flossbolna

I really love your Easter plans! I had no idea that your family knows DL not well at all! I remember reading your California TR when you were swimming on the top of the Pacific Hotel (or what its name might be...) with a view of the theme parks. 

On the chocolate on the plane: I never had an issue with that. Travelled with chocolate many times. The luggage goes into the hold which is usually very cold. And even if your suitcase sits in the sun for some time, it does take quite some time to warm up the inside of the suitcase. Even on the plane: I find the overhead bins to be rather on the cool side, too. 

Easter baskets: Why don't you look into making them out of paper. Pack some green paper and make one out of paper stripes. I am sure there are instructions to be found on the web. 

Finally: the sunrise service on the beach sounds lovely! I grew up with sunrise services, too. However, I think the people on the East Coast would have the even better beach sunrise service!!


----------



## eandesmom

Flossbolna said:


> I really love your Easter plans! I had no idea that your family knows DL not well at all! I remember reading your California TR when you were swimming on the top of the Pacific Hotel (or what its name might be...) with a view of the theme parks.



Well, the boys and I don't know it well.  I went once at about Eric's age, once in college, then in 2001 and 2010.  That's it!  My folks have been several other times but not since World of Color so it'd be pre 2010 for them too.   Yes, we stayed at Paradise Pier!  We really loved it, it gets a bad rap at times out of the 3 as it's billed as a deluxe and is really more of a moderate.  Honestly the only thing I didn't like about it was the lack of a balcony.



Flossbolna said:


> On the chocolate on the plane: I never had an issue with that. Travelled with chocolate many times. The luggage goes into the hold which is usually very cold. And even if your suitcase sits in the sun for some time, it does take quite some time to warm up the inside of the suitcase. Even on the plane: I find the overhead bins to be rather on the cool side, too.



VERY good to know.  I may just pack it then and if I see something to "add" to the basket, great but if not that's ok too.

I need to leave something for Jeff as well before I go.    Like a bazillion of the cadbury caramel eggs.



Flossbolna said:


> Easter baskets: Why don't you look into making them out of paper. Pack some green paper and make one out of paper stripes. I am sure there are instructions to be found on the web.



There probably is!  In fact it wouldn't surprise me if my mom has made something like that before.



Flossbolna said:


> Finally: the sunrise service on the beach sounds lovely! I grew up with sunrise services, too. However, I think the people on the East Coast would have the even better beach sunrise service!!



I would agree, sunrise on the east would be lovely!!!!!!!!!!!  Sunset service isn't exactly the same is it.


----------



## rentayenta

I am thinking back to last Easter, we were in the parks, and I don't recall the parks making any sort of deal out of it. I think there was an egg hunt but that's all. Maybe there was a whole celebration I missed? :  That was the night we had dinner at Club 33. There could have been a freight train running through the parks and I would have missed it.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Love how your plans are shaping up!  Sunrise service at the beach sounds wonderful! What a wonderful tradition for your family.  Brunch at RB should be pretty special.   I have been wanting to do a Gospel Brunch for awhile.  Guess I'll have to make it happen.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I am thinking back to last Easter, we were in the parks, and I don't recall the parks making any sort of deal out of it. I think there was an egg hunt but that's all. Maybe there was a whole celebration I missed? :  That was the night we had dinner at Club 33. There could have been a freight train running through the parks and I would have missed it.



LOL!  That doesn't surprise me really, I think the egg hunt thing is likely it, other than probably some merch.  I forgot that trip was over Easter....how were the crowds?



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Love how your plans are shaping up!  Sunrise service at the beach sounds wonderful! What a wonderful tradition for your family.  Brunch at RB should be pretty special.   I have been wanting to do a Gospel Brunch for awhile.  Guess I'll have to make it happen.




I am very excited about sunrise service!  Although I may not be at actual wake up time.  

I am just as excited for our brunch...I've wanted to do the HOB Gospel one at WDW as well so this will be fun, if not the same it at least will have music plus the menu sounds SOOO good!

and the Bloody Mary bar! 

Yes, make it happen!


----------



## nfggirl5454

I just found your TR yesterday and finished catching up today. I actually read one of your previous ones, with Kendall's birthday trip, but I'm pretty sure I discovered it after you'd finished with it, so I don't think I ever commented on it. When I started reading your intro, I was thinking, "Hmm, these people look pretty familiar," and then when I read about your coffee mugs on the balcony, I remembered! 

Looks like a great trip so far! Loved the comment about the perfect Disney day, how adorable. I haven't stayed at BW yet, just BC and the Dolphin, but it's on my list, it looks cute, and I love the location. The treehouse villas look awesome too, definitely would like to stay there one day! FP+ isn't my favorite thing, I miss the old system still, but you're right that it definitely helps during super busy times of the year like Christmas and NYEs. Looking forward to reading about the rest of the trip, and I hope the Easter trip to DLR is great!


----------



## englishrose47

Cynthia I am hopelessly behind. I keep choosing sleep over DisI had hoped the extra hours at my second job would stop this week but the girl is out for another month  Anywho I am very excited about meeting you and Mary Ellen next monthLooking forward to the food booths at Epcot


----------



## eandesmom

nfggirl5454 said:


> I just found your TR yesterday and finished catching up today. I actually read one of your previous ones, with Kendall's birthday trip, but I'm pretty sure I discovered it after you'd finished with it, so I don't think I ever commented on it. When I started reading your intro, I was thinking, "Hmm, these people look pretty familiar," and then when I read about your coffee mugs on the balcony, I remembered!



 again!  I'm glad you found me 



nfggirl5454 said:


> Looks like a great trip so far! Loved the comment about the perfect Disney day, how adorable. I haven't stayed at BW yet, just BC and the Dolphin, but it's on my list, it looks cute, and I love the location. The treehouse villas look awesome too, definitely would like to stay there one day!



I adore BWV.  I do like BC but from a villa perspective prefer BWV but you can't go wrong with SAB!  Treehouses will be coming up in the report.  What I love about Disney is how many options there really are and how it really can be almost 2 separate trips when you do a split stay like that.  I think all resorts have pro's and cons but I really did love the THV!



nfggirl5454 said:


> FP+ isn't my favorite thing, I miss the old system still, but you're right that it definitely helps during super busy times of the year like Christmas and NYEs. Looking forward to reading about the rest of the trip, and I hope the Easter trip to DLR is great!



We were so busy, honestly we didn't miss it.  Now that they've expanded it to be more or a rolling situation and added hopping once you use the first 3, I think it works pretty well.  Of course with the modifications I am not sure am park no FP+ and saving the FP+ for evening works quite as well as it did on our trip but I loved strolling in late in the day and knowing we'd hit a lot of our favorites and not having to run all over the place.



englishrose47 said:


> Cynthia I am hopelessly behind. I keep choosing sleep over DisI had hoped the extra hours at my second job would stop this week but the girl is out for another month  Anywho I am very excited about meeting you and Mary Ellen next monthLooking forward to the food booths at Epcot



Unlike work, sleep is NOT overrated!  I am hopelessly behind everywhere, actually out of town at a conference now.  I am VERY excited to meet you and hit those booths!


----------



## mickeystoontown

Your plans are shaping up nicely!  Like the others have said, what a lovely way to start your Easter morning.  I would love to attend church services on the beach!


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> The front entry "hall" closet was pretty big, Melissa had her whole suitcase in there I think so that should help.  Plus the master closet is HUGE.  Like walk in huge so if you don't mind sharing, that could work.  Maybe have Kira take the hall and Zoe share in your closet?  Shorter distance to the hall closet might make it easier for Kira.  I also think there are dresser drawers under the TV in the living space.



I think this could work out!  I hate to have Zoe's stuff in "our room" since I kinda wanted "our space" verses "their space"  But... I can see that working out.  It is after all what we did in January.  We had Zoe's things in our room... there is a LOT of room in the master bedrooms.



eandesmom said:


> I am very excited!  Right now the forecast looks amazing (it would be my first dry and warm race if that really happens).  Hopefully Jeff is in good shape.  Mr no big deal on the 23 mile ramp up...is the one with issues.  He did order new shoes and I sent him into PT but I definitely got a reluctant "you were right" out of him.



Wow, I just looked at the forecast.  I looks to be sunny and warm.  Hopefully not too warm first thing in the morning.  I hope Jeff's shoes work out for him!



eandesmom said:


> They video'd the whole thing so you can see my full approach.  Which is both good and bad.  Funny to see the wind moving everything in it.  I really did get totally blocked.  Note to self...don't be so close behind the person in front of you if you want a decent picture.



That is cool that they did that!  I know I love to see some of the video that Disney does.. but like I mentioned, it is brief.  Still fun though!



eandesmom said:


> I am  on the crowds and of course those first 2 nights are the only nights with later closings which kind of bites.  But it will be fine, we are there long enough that we should be able to hit everything ok.  I have realized something though.  I am SPOILED when it comes to running.  I can deal with the rain, sleet, heat, whatever.  I can't deal with the concept of just running budy city sidewalks as my run.  BLEH.  While I certainly could do a loop or 2 around the parks....it's running next to parking lots and in front of hotels on busy streets.  BLEH!



yeah, that isn't the nicest area to run in.  It is one of the reasons I love WDW so much more... you really are in a different world.  DLR - streets that "normal" people drive on are just outside.




eandesmom said:


> I WILL get a run in by the beach if it kills me, either Monday or Tuesday.  There is also a river trail about 3 miles away that has potential as a fall back but I wouldn't run to it I don't think, would likely drive there.



I think that either of these are going to be nicer options than running along the city streets near DLR.







eandesmom said:


> It's a must do for us, very much looking forward to it, the boys have never been.



That is exciting!  I hope they enjoy it. 




eandesmom said:


> That makes me nervous but I'd be just as much with a CC hold given that I land at 9:40 and bfast stops at 11.  I just hope it works out.  I REALLY want breakfast.  LOL!



Well, you won't have a race the night before that everyone is then trying to have breakfast at.  Keep in mind, OKW is a host resort for the ToT.  There are only a few DVC resorts that are. I kinda feel like this is what complicated my breakfast ADR there.




eandesmom said:


> No clue.  I'm not exactly sure how it all connects but will figure it out by then (and probably still get turned around...we did at SSR lol).  I'd prefer to go further than just 2 loops around OKW though./



Is there a loop?  I want to say there is a trail on pennisular road?  maybe staying on that trail that runs along the canal/river is what leads to POFQ and POR?




eandesmom said:


> no, all resorts except for the ones not allowed.  Which are:  AKV, BLT, AoA,  BC/YC,
> 
> The rest are ok but can have blackout dates (holidays)



This could be a good thing!  There is a good chance that mil and fil will want to do nothing but hang out at the resort, but they might actually like pool hopping.  





eandesmom said:


> Not!








eandesmom said:


> I am always confused.



Me too!  



eandesmom said:


> Probably, there may be coupons in the packet



Well, we will know in just a couple days!  I am definitely excited to pick up my packet on saturday! 





eandesmom said:


> The crowd will push us!  I just saw it's now 95% sold out.  it is going to be a LOT of people.  I am very excited to run with Ann, though both of us are having a little bit of a rough running week hopefully it will all straighten out with a bit of rest on BOTH our parts (she isn't good at at that.  LOL!).




As of this morning it sold out completely!   

Rest   I am trying.  Does spending all day on dis count?    I did take it slow on my run this morning.  It didn't entirely kill me.. hopefully friday will kill me less and I will be in great shape come sunday.


----------



## rentayenta

Easter crowds were not bad. The morning was totally empty and dinner was at 6:30. It got a little crowded in the late afternoon but nothing like during the holidays or a busy summer Saturday. We only had that one day so I can't comment on the week leading up to or after.


----------



## eandesmom

mickeystoontown said:


> Your plans are shaping up nicely!  Like the others have said, what a lovely way to start your Easter morning.  I would love to attend church services on the beach!



I am very excited for Easter   and Evan got his uniform Monday night, we have dress rehearsal next Monday, very very exciting stuff!



annmarieda said:


> I think this could work out!  I hate to have Zoe's stuff in "our room" since I kinda wanted "our space" verses "their space"  But... I can see that working out.  It is after all what we did in January.  We had Zoe's things in our room... there is a LOT of room in the master bedrooms.



You could keep hers in the closet and then it's not nearly as much in your space as it would be in the bedroom proper.  It is seriously a walk in.  Like you could get dressed in it.




annmarieda said:


> Wow, I just looked at the forecast.  I looks to be sunny and warm.  Hopefully not too warm first thing in the morning.  I hope Jeff's shoes work out for him!



It usually isn't too bad at 9 even if it really does hit 72.  Could be around 60 which would be just lovely!  It's definitely going to be a morning off call on what to wear and maybe even with something else in the car as an option.  

He is freaking out about his hip.  It isn't fully healed and he is having a little pity party at the moment...in a "I'd rather sit it out then walk or quit during" type of way.  He will get over it but OH the drama.  

I did remind him it is only Wednesday!  However I think it's best that all of us take it easy.  Not that I have a choice since I didn't even pack my shoes but I "could" fit in a run late Friday...I just think it's too close given how my knee felt on Monday.



annmarieda said:


> Well, we will know in just a couple days!  I am definitely excited to pick up my packet on saturday!



Me too!  Hoping they have it staffed well for pickup to go quickly as I am going early, we have a busy day and I need to get back



annmarieda said:


> As of this morning it sold out completely!



At least they confirmed "waves" but the ONLY thing they say about pace is that walkers, strollers and dogs should be at the back.  Not sure how many strollers and dogs there will be at the 12K though there was one dog at my 15K...kind of cute, a woman I paced with the entire race, her DH (I assume) and their dog would meet up with them, run a bit, drop out, run a bit.  In that race as all roads were open it was fine but oh I can see in some cases where it wouldn't be.  Plus they were super aware and not in anyones way.



annmarieda said:


> Rest   I am trying.  Does spending all day on dis count?    I did take it slow on my run this morning.  It didn't entirely kill me.. hopefully friday will kill me less and I will be in great shape come sunday.



Not killing you is always good.  

And a day on the DIS is good mentally if nothing else.    I'd like a day on the DIS.  I am glad that I fly back friday am as honestly if the race was Sat am, and I flew back Friday night I"m not sure my eyes would be fully recovered.  This dry heat just kills  them!


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Easter crowds were not bad. The morning was totally empty and dinner was at 6:30. It got a little crowded in the late afternoon but nothing like during the holidays or a busy summer Saturday. We only had that one day so I can't comment on the week leading up to or after.



Oh that's good to hear!  Wonder why UT shows the crowd levels at 10???  Most folks are done with Spring Break, ours is uber late.  Sat/Sun/Mon/Tues are all showing high and then it's better after that.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Oh that's good to hear!  Wonder why UT shows the crowd levels at 10???  Most folks are done with Spring Break, ours is uber late.  Sat/Sun/Mon/Tues are all showing high and then it's better after that.



No clue. Last year it wasn't near a 10. I'd say a 3 in the morning and maybe a 7 later. Not sure what the evening looked like though. We headed to the villa around 3:00, swam, met A&F, and then dinner.


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> It usually isn't too bad at 9 even if it really does hit 72.  Could be around 60 which would be just lovely!  It's definitely going to be a morning off call on what to wear and maybe even with something else in the car as an option.



Yeah.. I still don't know for sure what I am wearing. I agree.. morning of may be when the decision is made.  Something tells me though that the shirt might be what I wear.




eandesmom said:


> He is freaking out about his hip.  It isn't fully healed and he is having a little pity party at the moment...in a "I'd rather sit it out then walk or quit during" type of way.  He will get over it but OH the drama.



  I swear... sometimes men have the most drama when it comes to things like this.  We had one race where Steve didn't listen to directions and his time was never actually recorded (it was a chip like the one we will get on sunday where it HAS to be on your shoe.  Higher up and it will not catch anything)  Anyway... he was so mad you would have thought birds could have landed on his lip he had it out so far.  He didn't want to stick around.. he just wanted to go home.  What a pity party that day!  I would have been irritated and disappointed, but I would have known it was my own darn fault and that it was in my control... and well... what was done was done.  Time to enjoy the rest of the event.  



eandesmom said:


> I did remind him it is only Wednesday!  However I think it's best that all of us take it easy.  Not that I have a choice since I didn't even pack my shoes but I "could" fit in a run late Friday...I just think it's too close given how my knee felt on Monday.



I will not be running tomorrow or saturday for sure!  I plan to take it really easy.  Friday I may or may not go out.  I want to say I should feel better by then... but i will play it by ear.  Taking it easy is a good idea. (even if I know I am not the best at doing just that)




eandesmom said:


> Me too!  Hoping they have it staffed well for pickup to go quickly as I am going early, we have a busy day and I need to get back



Ya know... I actually have a bit of stress regarding this.  The thought of 10000 people rushing the sporting goods store all at 9am has me a bit.   I am not sure I will be there right at 9am... but well before noon.



eandesmom said:


> At least they confirmed "waves" but the ONLY thing they say about pace is that walkers, strollers and dogs should be at the back.  Not sure how many strollers and dogs there will be at the 12K though there was one dog at my 15K...kind of cute, a woman I paced with the entire race, her DH (I assume) and their dog would meet up with them, run a bit, drop out, run a bit.  In that race as all roads were open it was fine but oh I can see in some cases where it wouldn't be.  Plus they were super aware and not in anyones way.



Dogs on the course have never really bugged me oddly enough.  I have enjoyed them when they have been there.  Strollers mostly are ok... when they are really being pushed and not getting in the way.   I am really curious to see how they do this.  Who knows.. .maybe we will pick up our bibs on Saturday and find that they have assigned some sort of corral to them just based on registration time.  I hope not as that wouldn't be the best way to separate people...but who knows...



eandesmom said:


> Not killing you is always good.



  Yes, not being killed too much during a run is my ultimate goal. 



eandesmom said:


> And a day on the DIS is good mentally if nothing else.    I'd like a day on the DIS.  I am glad that I fly back friday am as honestly if the race was Sat am, and I flew back Friday night I"m not sure my eyes would be fully recovered.  This dry heat just kills  them!



Oh no!  That stinks!!  Did you bring stuff for them or are they gonna have to suffer through until you are back on Friday?  I am glad you will have time to recover though!


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> No clue. Last year it wasn't near a 10. I'd say a 3 in the morning and maybe a 7 later. Not sure what the evening looked like though. We headed to the villa around 3:00, swam, met A&F, and then dinner.



Cool!  I can only hope our experience is somewhat the same.



annmarieda said:


> Yeah.. I still don't know for sure what I am wearing. I agree.. morning of may be when the decision is made.  Something tells me though that the shirt might be what I wear.



Yep.  Maybe.  




annmarieda said:


> I swear... sometimes men have the most drama when it comes to things like this.  We had one race where Steve didn't listen to directions and his time was never actually recorded (it was a chip like the one we will get on sunday where it HAS to be on your shoe.  Higher up and it will not catch anything)  Anyway... he was so mad you would have thought birds could have landed on his lip he had it out so far.  He didn't want to stick around.. he just wanted to go home.  What a pity party that day!  I would have been irritated and disappointed, but I would have known it was my own darn fault and that it was in my control... and well... what was done was done.  Time to enjoy the rest of the event.



Oh my goodness, I remember that race and the chip drama!

He went for a walk last night and it didn't bug him, and we are going to do one tomorrow night as well.  Hopefully Sunday is drama free.   



annmarieda said:


> I will not be running tomorrow or saturday for sure!  I plan to take it really easy.  Friday I may or may not go out.  I want to say I should feel better by then... but i will play it by ear.  Taking it easy is a good idea. (even if I know I am not the best at doing just that)



Nope you aren't.  Not a that I can talk really as I certainly didn't behave before the 15K.




annmarieda said:


> Ya know... I actually have a bit of stress regarding this.  The thought of 10000 people rushing the sporting goods store all at 9am has me a bit.   I am not sure I will be there right at 9am... but well before noon.



I am shooting for 9, will keep you posted 



annmarieda said:


> Dogs on the course have never really bugged me oddly enough.  I have enjoyed them when they have been there.  Strollers mostly are ok... when they are really being pushed and not getting in the way.   I am really curious to see how they do this.  Who knows.. .maybe we will pick up our bibs on Saturday and find that they have assigned some sort of corral to them just based on registration time.  I hope not as that wouldn't be the best way to separate people...but who knows...



UGH.  I really hope it's pace groups but...you'd have thought they'd have said so.



annmarieda said:


> Yes, not being killed too much during a run is my ultimate goal.



Wise



annmarieda said:


> Oh no!  That stinks!!  Did you bring stuff for them or are they gonna have to suffer through until you are back on Friday?  I am glad you will have time to recover though!



Oh I have stuff, but there is only so much it can do.


----------



## rentayenta

I think you'll be good.  It seems late this year and lots of Spring Breaks will be over by then. Ours has come and gone. It's going to be so fun and wonderful weather.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I think you'll be good.  It seems late this year and lots of Spring Breaks will be over by then. Ours has come and gone. It's going to be so fun and wonderful weather.



Oh I hope so!!!!  This work trip is the worst tease.  It is spectacular here and well...I can look at it in my work dress, heels, from the inside of the overly conditioned meeting and show space.    I want SUN!  I'm so white...I'm glowing!

Along with everyone else here.    good thing one of my giveaways is sunscreen!


----------



## eandesmom

I have the NYE update ALMOST done.  I realized, while on the road, that I may not have uploaded all my pics.  So I need to check that out before I update.  Which means it might not be until the weekend.  WAH! In the meantime I have a couple of fun things!

On Monday, Evan was "fitted" for his Marching Band Uniform!  It was fun helping to hand out the pieces, my goodness is it complicated and my vocabulary has grown as a result!













For as bored as the kid looks in the picture, he could not WAIT to get home and try it all on. And did tolerate the pictures.

We have the first (and only lol) dress rehearsal on Monday of next week, very excited to hear and see the full group!

I also got some fun mail





Mary Ellen, watch your mailbox!



I've also firmed up 2 more DISmeets I think, one for California with Brenda (emmysmommy) and then one for WDW with LadyLallie 

YAY!


----------



## PrincessInOz

What an amazing marching costume.

YAY for the fun mail and for organising the DisMeets.


----------



## natebenma

Ending your evening of the Best Disney Day Ever  with a relaxing soak in the hot tub must have wonderful! 

Sounds like AK was the perfect place to spend NYE day.  Good to know that the crowds were not too bad, but what a bummer that you weren't able to connect with Pat. 

Too funny at the guys both looking down at some mysterious object.  

Very pretty picture of the white bird.

You have some really great photopass pictures, especially the final ones with everyone.  I really like the Jungle Book border.




eandesmom said:


> The T shirt thing took so long...Jeff bought the boys a snack.



And Jeff tried his first Mickey Bar ever!


----------



## Flossbolna

You boy in his kilt looks amazing! I nearly did not recognize him! 

And your DISmeets sound great - I remember Lady Lallie - haven't seen her around in ages (not that I have been around that much myself...)!


----------



## natebenma

And, caught up, except for the Easter Parade update-  I'll come back to that.

For your other real life update- congrats on your training.  So glad that you loved the Lion King.  We saw it around 10 years ago in Boston-  Ben was so young that he slept in my arms through the 2nd act.

Back to Disney

That is too funny that the boys chose to do homework!  That's the way I feel when we are at the beach in Mexico and the boys choose to read.

Looks like fun at the pool.  Sorry it took Jeff so long to join you after his quest for an appropriate drink container.  

What a tease with the picture of your view through the slider.


----------



## afwdwfan

Looking good in the marching band uniform...   even though he does look terribly bored.  

Only 1 dress rehearsal before the trip???    I guess it is getting close to time for the big performance.  It will be here soon!


----------



## addictedtothemouse

Ladylallie! She introduced me to Carousel of Progress, it's now one I have to see at least once each trip. 
That band uniform is so cute. 
So many trips, I'm so jealous.


----------



## scrpbookr

What a fantastic band uniform!!

I'm new to your trip reports but have read through and caught up with this one.  

Love all the fun Disney adventures!


----------



## annmarieda

That costume is absolutely great!  

and  for mickey mail!!!


----------



## glennbo123

eandesmom said:


> It was fun helping to hand out the pieces, my goodness is it complicated and my vocabulary has grown as a result!



New swear words?   

Very cool uniform!


----------



## jedijill

Catching back up.  Love the band uniform!  Very spiffy!

Jill in CO


----------



## Pinkocto

Evan looks great! I hope they won't be too hot.


----------



## dizneeat

Mickey Mail!!!!!!!

Your son looks awesome in his kilt! They both have grown so much - amazing.

Sorry for not posting much lately, but I have been so busy. I did read, but never got around to posting much.


----------



## MEK

Yay   Got it today.  I knew it had to be coming because I got the return ME a couple days ago and Denny opened it.  He asked if you were coming from Alaska?    Denny.  Sheesh.  

That uniform is very elaborate and very cool.  I take it they don't normally wear that?  I love it!  I just want to know this - Are the shoes comfortable because they sure don't look it!  Oh you are going to have so much fun watching them march.


----------



## rentayenta

That kilt is great and he looks awesome and secretly happy. 


Yay for fun Mickey mail, you ladies are going to have a blast.


----------



## eandesmom

PrincessInOz said:


> What an amazing marching costume.



Just wait till you see the full band!



PrincessInOz said:


> YAY for the fun mail and for organising the DisMeets.



Very fun mail and plans for sure 



natebenma said:


> Ending your evening of the Best Disney Day Ever  with a relaxing soak in the hot tub must have wonderful!



Other than the red legs 



natebenma said:


> Sounds like AK was the perfect place to spend NYE day.  Good to know that the crowds were not too bad, but what a bummer that you weren't able to connect with Pat.



Well, I don't think we tried that hard but we did keep each other updated on wait times 



natebenma said:


> Too funny at the guys both looking down at some mysterious object.



what is up with that???



natebenma said:


> Very pretty picture of the white bird.



We thought the bird was really cool



natebenma said:


> You have some really great photopass pictures, especially the final ones with everyone.  I really like the Jungle Book border.



That's probably my favorite border out of the AK selections.




natebenma said:


> And Jeff tried his first Mickey Bar ever!





Yep.

FIRST ONE EVER!



Flossbolna said:


> You boy in his kilt looks amazing! I nearly did not recognize him!



Isn't it cool?  I just love it



Flossbolna said:


> And your DISmeets sound great - I remember Lady Lallie - haven't seen her around in ages (not that I have been around that much myself...)!



I don't think she is on at all these days, the challenge of the 1 year old...



natebenma said:


> And, caught up, except for the Easter Parade update-  I'll come back to that.
> 
> For your other real life update- congrats on your training.  So glad that you loved the Lion King.  We saw it around 10 years ago in Boston-  Ben was so young that he slept in my arms through the 2nd act.




Thanks!  Hopefullyt we all have a good run on Sunday, the weather is looking lovely for it and we all have our fingers crossed that the crowds aren't insane.

The Lion King was just wonderful, and seeing Liesa and her girls, equally so!



natebenma said:


> Back to Disney
> 
> That is too funny that the boys chose to do homework!  That's the way I feel when we are at the beach in Mexico and the boys choose to read.



Reading while at the beach or in the room????



natebenma said:


> Looks like fun at the pool.  Sorry it took Jeff so long to join you after his quest for an appropriate drink container.
> 
> What a tease with the picture of your view through the slider.



Honestly I am glad he got it over with or I'd have heard about it daily!  



afwdwfan said:


> Looking good in the marching band uniform...   even though he does look terribly bored.



Or pretend bored.  NO one made him try it on back at home and show it to us.  



afwdwfan said:


> Only 1 dress rehearsal before the trip???    I guess it is getting close to time for the big performance.  It will be here soon!



Yep, only 1 more rehearsal before the big day and it's a dress rehearsal.  On Wednesday we load the truck!  Most of the kids have done this before but it's the first time for the freshman.


----------



## eandesmom

addictedtothemouse said:


> Ladylallie! She introduced me to Carousel of Progress, it's now one I have to see at least once each trip.



Every time I take a picture of a light fixture I still think of her!



addictedtothemouse said:


> That band uniform is so cute.
> So many trips, I'm so jealous.



I'm so broke!  

I do love their uniforms.  It is even cooler when you see the whole group



scrpbookr said:


> What a fantastic band uniform!!



Aren't they wonderful?



scrpbookr said:


> I'm new to your trip reports but have read through and caught up with this one.
> 
> Love all the fun Disney adventures!



:welcome" and I am very happy to have you onboard!



annmarieda said:


> That costume is absolutely great!
> 
> and  for mickey mail!!!





glennbo123 said:


> New swear words?
> 
> Very cool uniform!



Nah, none really sound like swear words...but Hackle DOES sound like Heckle and well, they aren't similar at all






jedijill said:


> Catching back up.  Love the band uniform!  Very spiffy!
> 
> Jill in CO



Aren't they fun?


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> Evan looks great! I hope they won't be too hot.



Me too.  The whole thing is the real deal...which means wool.

However they won't be in them all day and I think until relatively close to parade time, will be in their band tees that go under the jacket.  The parade itself (well their parade) is 14 minutes I am told.  I want to melt when I see what the drum major wears!



dizneeat said:


> Mickey Mail!!!!!!!
> 
> Your son looks awesome in his kilt! They both have grown so much - amazing.




I know, young men.  Crazy isn't it!



dizneeat said:


> Sorry for not posting much lately, but I have been so busy. I did read, but never got around to posting much.



No worries at all Karin!  I am behind everywhere and am much in the same boat.



MEK said:


> Yay   Got it today.  I knew it had to be coming because I got the return ME a couple days ago and Denny opened it.  He asked if you were coming from Alaska?    Denny.  Sheesh.



 that's funny.  Our first set of bands will probably ship soon

Looks like Jeff is going to have to be out of town right before our trip, and then again after,  so this could get interesting, ugh.



MEK said:


> That uniform is very elaborate and very cool.  I take it they don't normally wear that?  I love it!  I just want to know this - Are the shoes comfortable because they sure don't look it!  Oh you are going to have so much fun watching them march.



Oh it's the normal marching band uniform, he's just never been issued one.  You get it spring of your freshman year and unless you outgrow it or change instruments (pipers and drum line have different ones) then you keep it all 4 years.  It's not what pep band wears, or what any of the concert bands would wear for a performance.

As for the shoes, it's "any" black shoe.  The white spats attach over the top of the foot so it's just for show, it's not part of the shoe.  For Evan, as it's just this one parade now (though there may be a few over the summer) he's just wearing his band black dress shoes (YAY goodwill, $12!) and with how fast his feet have been going I was thrilled that he was fine with that (his suggestion) versus buying him a more comfortable option.  



rentayenta said:


> That kilt is great and he looks awesome and secretly happy.



He's not secretly happy, he's most definitely happy   just tolerating  a picture. Which for him these days shows how happy he was as he can't stand me taking pics at all.  Unless he's thrilled with himself.  




rentayenta said:


> Yay for fun Mickey mail, you ladies are going to have a blast.


----------



## teekathepony

Love the uniform! One dress rehearsal? Wow, good luck to them!
YAYY Mickey Mail! And DISmeets planned too!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Evan looks great in his Kilt!  What is the significance of the kilt for his school?

Where are you on your work trip?  Maybe you can at least get a run in outside.  It is 85 every day here now, but when we go outside our allergies are acting up.  Once the allergies are gone, it will be 100.   I'm planning to go join the Y because they are the only ones who have water aerobics here, but not until May because it's still too cold.


----------



## MEK

eandesmom said:


> Looks like Jeff is going to have to be out of town right before our trip, and then again after,  so this could get interesting, ugh.



Oh brother.  Let the stressful mom planning begin.  



eandesmom said:


> Oh it's the normal marching band uniform, he's just never been issued one.  You get it spring of your freshman year and unless you outgrow it or change instruments (pipers and drum line have different ones) then you keep it all 4 years.  It's not what pep band wears, or what any of the concert bands would wear for a performance.



Well that is one COOL uniform.  All the high schools around here seem to have very traditional uniforms.  I love his.  Do the girls wear the same thing?   



eandesmom said:


> As for the shoes, it's "any" black shoe.  The white spats attach over the top of the foot so it's just for show, it's not part of the shoe.  For Evan, as it's just this one parade now (though there may be a few over the summer) he's just wearing his band black dress shoes (YAY goodwill, $12!) and with how fast his feet have been going I was thrilled that he was fine with that (his suggestion) versus buying him a more comfortable option.



That makes total sense.  - the spat things.  My marching band shoes are actually not leather, but they are super comfortable and were so much cheaper.  Nothing worse than painful shoes while marching.  $12 is a great bargain!  

Once again - you must take tons of pictures of the band.


----------



## Chilly

Evan looks fab, bet he is real excited, can't believe it's next week.


----------



## franandaj

I can't believe it's coming up so quick! I just put you in my phone. What time is your B2B reservation? 

Even's uniform looks cute on him. Unfortunately he wil most likely be overheated and sweating. Make sure he has a handkerchief or bandana in his pocket to wipe the sweat out of his eyes. Trust me I know a thing or two about marching in Southern California.  

The weather here has been hot! Yesterday we were playing in the garden.  I had put on a T-shirt and had to go change into a tank top. Even then I was still hot. I'm happy we're supposed to be hit with a marine layer in the morning. The high today will be around 68 and that's cool for what it has been.

Good luck on your run tomorrow.


----------



## 15isto2

So is Evan fed up being asked what's  worn  under his kilt yet?

My persona favourate response to that is "nothing its all in working order"


----------



## natebenma

eandesmom said:


> Reading while at the beach or in the room????



Both boys, but mostly Nate (my non-reader), would spend a lot of the day in a lounger near the pool reading.  He would take a dip for a minute or two if he got hot, then back to reading.  Last year it was The Hobbit, this year Nate was into Jurassic Park and Game of Thrones.


----------



## Poolrat

MAGICFOR2 said:


> I'm planning to go join the Y because they are the only ones who have water aerobics here, but not until May because it's still too cold.







Evan looks great even if he is tolerating pictures.  


Oh How I want some Mickey Mail.....


----------



## eandesmom

teekathepony said:


> Love the uniform! One dress rehearsal? Wow, good luck to them!



I know, a little scary huh!  Not that many rehearsals really but the vast majority of the kids have done this before, it's just getting the freshman "trained"



teekathepony said:


> YAYY Mickey Mail! And DISmeets planned too!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



Nothing better than Mickey Mail and DISmeets!

Well except for the actual TRIP!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Evan looks great in his Kilt!  What is the significance of the kilt for his school?



the Highlanders are their mascot.  Apparently when the school was founded, mascot and colors chosen etc they basically found a clan plaid that matched the colors, and then were able to get permission from the head of the clan to use that plaid as thier official tartan.  we have 4 different versions (much as my family's tartan does) and you'll see the different ones specifically on the band, pipers and lassies.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Where are you on your work trip?  Maybe you can at least get a run in outside.  It is 85 every day here now, but when we go outside our allergies are acting up.  Once the allergies are gone, it will be 100.   I'm planning to go join the Y because they are the only ones who have water aerobics here, but not until May because it's still too cold.



I was in Phoenix.  Mornings and early evenings would have been lovely but there just wasn't time with the schedule I had.  I think it was good that I took the time off, this morning likely went a bit better as a result and my knee still isn't 100%



MEK said:


> Oh brother.  Let the stressful mom planning begin.



Yeah, we will see what happens, major drama on that side!  UGH.




MEK said:


> Well that is one COOL uniform.  All the high schools around here seem to have very traditional uniforms.  I love his.  Do the girls wear the same thing?



Yes, girls wear exactly what the guys do.  Only changes are by group, the drum line has a different uniform as do the pipers and lassies.



MEK said:


> That makes total sense.  - the spat things.  My marching band shoes are actually not leather, but they are super comfortable and were so much cheaper.  Nothing worse than painful shoes while marching.  $12 is a great bargain!



Well I am not sure how comfy they are but they will do for this trip and we will likely have to get something a bit more comfy for fall season.  I don't know yet what kind of summer parade schedule they will have but I think they have 1 or 2.



MEK said:


> Once again - you must take tons of pictures of the band.



Yes, it will be the one day the good camera comes out.  My mom will take amazing ones...but it could be a year before I see them.  



Chilly said:


> Evan looks fab, bet he is real excited, can't believe it's next week.



He is VERY excited!  Got his suitcase out today.  He has to turn in his luggage on Wednesday as they are driving all the instruments, uniforms and luggage down.



franandaj said:


> I can't believe it's coming up so quick! I just put you in my phone. What time is your B2B reservation?



12:50



franandaj said:


> Even's uniform looks cute on him. Unfortunately he wil most likely be overheated and sweating. Make sure he has a handkerchief or bandana in his pocket to wipe the sweat out of his eyes. Trust me I know a thing or two about marching in Southern California.



They will melt.  They will have a full hour and a half in 60-68 degrees tomorrow night so that will help a little but it's not the same.  Pretty positive they can't carry anything with them but I will mention it.  The chaperones have hydration check ins during the day before the parade so hopefully that will help.



franandaj said:


> The weather here has been hot! Yesterday we were playing in the garden.  I had put on a T-shirt and had to go change into a tank top. Even then I was still hot. I'm happy we're supposed to be hit with a marine layer in the morning. The high today will be around 68 and that's cool for what it has been.



Yes, it looks quite warm so far, as far as I can see out.  We will see if that holds.  I want the sun and heat but don't want the kids to melt.  And of course the parade time is right at the peak of the day heat wise.



franandaj said:


> Good luck on your run tomorrow.



Thanks!  It went pretty well, overall I am pleased.  A bit stressful at the start. It was crazy crowded and while we thought we'd planned for it...we should have left a bit earlier than we did.  But it worked out and I had a ton of fun with Ann.  Jeff too lol.


----------



## eandesmom

15isto2 said:


> So is Evan fed up being asked what's  worn  under his kilt yet?



I don't think he's been asked yet but it's a matter of time I'm sure.



15isto2 said:


> My persona favourate response to that is "nothing its all in working order"








natebenma said:


> Both boys, but mostly Nate (my non-reader), would spend a lot of the day in a lounger near the pool reading.  He would take a dip for a minute or two if he got hot, then back to reading.  Last year it was The Hobbit, this year Nate was into Jurassic Park and Game of Thrones.



hey if that gets your non reader to read, that's awesome!  It's sad to watch them grow up though, Evan is definitely moving into a "too cool  to play in the pool" phase.  At least with his brother.  Friends...that's another story.



Poolrat said:


> Evan looks great even if he is tolerating pictures.



Yes, hopefully I will catch him when he is not looking on the trip and we will see a real smile.



Poolrat said:


> Oh How I want some Mickey Mail.....





Hopefully you can rectify that before too long.


----------



## IheartDDuck

Our Toy Story FP might overlap!  But, that depends on our flight.  I have been eyeballing getting an earlier flight, but the price on Southwest just hasn't dropped!  For the moment, we land at 4:35pm, so if we get no delays and luggage comes through nice and easy, we may be able to make our window of 6:20 to 7:20pm.  But we'll see.  

Worst comes to worst, we can do any ride together and then watch the fireworks.  

I totally tried to update one of my TR's recently and realized that I was missing a bunch of pictures.  Apparently, I never uploaded them to photo bucket.


----------



## eandesmom

IheartDDuck said:


> Our Toy Story FP might overlap!  But, that depends on our flight.  I have been eyeballing getting an earlier flight, but the price on Southwest just hasn't dropped!  For the moment, we land at 4:35pm, so if we get no delays and luggage comes through nice and easy, we may be able to make our window of 6:20 to 7:20pm.  But we'll see.



I know how that goes, we can exchange texts and play it by ear.  It's possible you just never know with that kind of timeframe



IheartDDuck said:


> Worst comes to worst, we can do any ride together and then watch the fireworks.



Sounds good!!!



IheartDDuck said:


> I totally tried to update one of my TR's recently and realized that I was missing a bunch of pictures.  Apparently, I never uploaded them to photo bucket.



UGH, I hate that.


----------



## KatMark

eandesmom said:


> I have the NYE update ALMOST done.  I realized, while on the road, that I may not have uploaded all my pics.  So I need to check that out before I update.  Which means it might not be until the weekend.  WAH! In the meantime I have a couple of fun things!
> 
> On Monday, Evan was "fitted" for his Marching Band Uniform!  It was fun helping to hand out the pieces, my goodness is it complicated and my vocabulary has grown as a result!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For as bored as the kid looks in the picture, he could not WAIT to get home and try it all on. And did tolerate the pictures.
> 
> Evan may look bored, but I can tell he's looking forward to this. I can't believe it is coming up so fast.
> 
> We have the first (and only lol) dress rehearsal on Monday of next week, very excited to hear and see the full group!
> 
> That should be fun.
> 
> I also got some fun mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mary Ellen, watch your mailbox!
> 
> How fun!
> 
> I've also firmed up 2 more DISmeets I think, one for California with Brenda (emmysmommy) and then one for WDW with LadyLallie
> 
> YAY!



If you've not met emmysmommy yet, you are in for a treat! She is a true sweetheart.


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> If you've not met emmysmommy yet, you are in for a treat! She is a true sweetheart.



I have not and am very excited!


----------



## englishrose47

Hey Cynthia , we have firm plans to meet up with Mary Ellen on May 11th , but have just assumed we will be doing F & G together on the 12th , maybe we should make firmer plans .?? I just learnt That H &V is having Character dinners with Mickey etc dressed up like Star Wars characters , just thought I'd let you know and it is also a Fantasmic package . Also more rumors about FP+ extensions , what I am hearing is that you can get more after using you first 3, just 1 at a time though , guess you have to go to a kiosk and check the availability !!!


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> Hey Cynthia , we have firm plans to meet up with Mary Ellen on May 11th , but have just assumed we will be doing F & G together on the 12th , maybe we should make firmer plans .?? I just learnt That H &V is having Character dinners with Mickey etc dressed up like Star Wars characters , just thought I'd let you know and it is also a Fantasmic package . Also more rumors about FP+ extensions , what I am hearing is that you can get more after using you first 3, just 1 at a time though , guess you have to go to a kiosk and check the availability !!!



We do not have firm plans for Monday, had planned on Epcot and the F&G Kiosks, hopefully with you!  Where are you doing your FP's?  Maybe we can do some together?  I can PM or FB mail you our FP bookings for Monday 

Did you and Carol decide to do H&V that night?

I heard the same thing on the FP's.


----------



## eandesmom

Sorry for the delay in the update, I did work on it this week but in between work trips, kid events, race packet pickup, a funeral and the actual race, it was a crazy weekend!  I was once again, on the road for work.  This time in Phoenix.  And stole a little time between sessions to hopefully get this update written.

Ok truthfully, when I started this update, sessions were going for another 45 minutes and then there was a 30 min break before the evening reception and dinner.  It seemed a FAR better use of my time to come and sit on my villa verandah and work on my update with a cool glass of…

Water.





It was Phoenix after all!  And man, as pretty as it is the dry heat is not friendly to my eyes.  At check in one my experts, who had not booked his room when I told him to and then was unable to get one, tried to get a room.  No dice.  So I offered to get he, and the other late addition expert I’d brought, a key to my room so at least everyone had an onsite home base.  As I mentioned that I got a "hey" we can upgrade yours (meaning me) to a villa suite.

With a balcony overlooking the pool.  As close as I got to a pool at this event but still, a stolen 45 minutes is rather heavenly.  Plus....it is April.  As some of you may recall…I tend to destroy my feet every April once we move into Sandal/Open Toe shoe season I have to “acclimate” my feet each year and somehow it always seems to kick off at a work event in a dry heat site like..Vegas or...Phoenix.  45 minutes of no shoes sounded almost even better than the balcony!  Of course, over the course of 2 afternoon breaks like that I realized I was missing a couple of pictures that were home and not yet uploaded.  Oh well, at least I tried, right?

And hey, I did have coffee on the balcony, once!





And I saw the pool!





LOL.

No, I did not run.  I'd have had to run in the dark to fit it in before morning stuff started and the 45 min in the afternoon?  95 degrees.  No thanks plus really not enough time to hose down after something like that.  I would have loved to have run right abound 7am, it was just lovely lovely out.  Except my eyes hated the dryness.  Oh well.

Instead, I ran yesterday!  As most of you know, Ann and I (and Jeff lol) ran a local 12K.  It was a crazy race, they said it capped out at 10,000 people and it did sell out.  There were 2 races, a 5K and a 12K.  The "official" results show about 4,000 people in each one.  I've no idea  if close to 2,000 people dropped out or they included the kids race in the "cap" or what.  I can certainly believe there were 10-12,000 people there!  It started out a wee bit stressful.  We knew it would be crowded and traffic could be an issue and thought we’d given ourselves plenty of time.  We did not allow for 45 minutes on the off-ramp of the highway!  Jeff had to take off his shoe while we were sitting there so I could put the timing chip on it! Jeff and I literally got to the starting gate area with 7 minutes to spare.  Minutes we used to hit the porta potties and for me to find Ann. And sadly, no starting line pictures.  Bummer.

I sent Jeff on ahead.  They planned to release people in waves of 1500 and faster people needed to get up front.  Ann and I met up, barely had time to hug and say hi and it was time to go!  

The first mile was incredibly congested, almost walking pace  but it got better after that although we were dodging folks probably till mile 3. This was only my third race ever so it was pretty trippy to go from groups of 300-500 to…4,000.  It was really fun to actually run with someone for once.  As we were going along all of a sudden I see Jeff pass us.  I freaked out a little, assuming that meant his hip had acted up.  He had been freaking out since Birch Bay about it.  He'd rather not do it than have to quit mid race or GASP, walk.  The reality is that the man had been getting by without replacing shoes more than 1x a year.  Now that he was running with me, he's putting on more miles as I train for the half and that means new shoes sooner rather than later, and the worn out ones had done his hip in.

Thankfully it was not his hip.  Turned out he'd tried to get ahead to go out in the first wave, went too far, got barricaded out and had to go back around and had started after we did, in wave 3!  Since it was chip timed it didn't matter but it was a trip to see him come from behind like that.  He still can't figure out how we got in the 2nd wave and he couldn't figure it out.  Men.  (sorry guys).  It wasn't rocket science! Ann asked if I wanted to go catch up to him and I laughed.  The man is a LOT faster than I, 00:50-2:00 per mile faster depending on the day and our paces.  No way was I catching him!  He didn't see us, but he did hear me.  LOL!  Especially given that when he passed  (ok, went flying by) I think we were at the top of one of the "rolling" hills.   It was not a flat course.  Not horrible, but certainly not flat and more than one "roll"   It was a gorgeous day, could not have been better weather wise and it was so nice not to run in the rain.  Fun to see the Seahawks training facility even though well, it just looked like a field and a big building.  LOL!  Some CRAZY outfits, people really got dressed up (like fully jersey pads ect kind of dressed up, I really should have gotten pictures!  I turned it on a little too early at the end and miscalculated how many hills were left when I did so (and my IT band let me know lol)  but overall was pretty pleased with my finish.  It was much better than the Birch Bay race a couple of weeks prior (especially since it wasn't raining with 35 mph wind bursts) and more along the lines of where I think I should be.   With the hills and the fact that I actually came to a full stop at the 4 mile water break (less because I needed the water and more because given our 7 minute close cut to the start, I'd not had a sip of water before the race and had the worst coffee dry mouth.  BLEH!  Needed to rinse out.  ) I was pleased with the end result.

More importantly, it felt better and was fun!  Amazing what the sun can do, it’s the first race I've ever had in nice weather.  What a difference that made!  Sun, lake, mountains....just beautiful!  And a sea of navy and green.   I kind of like my overall place number.  999.  LOL!  What are the odds of that? Out of 4044 I’m pretty happy with that given that I've been running less than 1 year.  I did better in my division and in my gender groups than the previous race as well so I was pleased. Jeff did really well, 9th in his division and 229th overall.  Brat.  Ann and I both have some questions about the results.  When you get your results it will show you your total time, your overall place, place in your division and place in your gender.  It also shows your average pace for the race.  The pace in this instance does NOT match up with the distance.  It was a 12K.  Which should be 7.456 miles.  However the pace we all got in our results, combined with our total time, when you do the math does not add up to a 7.456 mile race.  It adds up to a 7.65 mile race which jived with my watch and the app Ann uses.  This was true for all 3 of us! Not really a big deal except well, it is.  It's like a 12-13 second per mile difference and if you were using this race as a "proof of time" for a Disney  it would kind of bite as the pace the official race results show, aren't what you'd get credit for if you submit it as a 12K.  And that's enough to put you in a different corral!  

Good thing neither Ann or I needed it, or are going to use it! 

We got to hang out with Ann for a little bit after the race and also meet up with another friend from a DVC running FB group we all participate in





Yeah, my running knickers are totally obnoxious.  I love them. 

That may well be the only picture I get of me at the race.  I just realized the official photos are looking for them by bib number and with mine on the leg, they may or may not find me!  We will see.  I suppose if they find one, facial recognition will do the rest.  It has to be better than the last one.  2 significantly older guys in front of me and none of me by myself at the finish.  It's super depressing.

Our poor friend hadn't done a chip timed one like this before (which was funny to me as I've only done ones that use this exact chip, 3 of them now) and had put it in the pocket of her skirt as she too was late.  She was supposed to do the 5K with her son but he'd fallen ill the night before and it was an 11th hour call as to whether she was going to do it solo.  I did feel bad.  but..the instructions I think were pretty clear that it had to go on your shoe.  Or at least I thought it was, it had a picture of where to put it.  It didn't say, in all fairness, that it's a proximity sensor (to the mat) and will not work if you don't put it on your shoe.  I know it's happened to others.  In fact, I wonder if that explains the 2K of folks who didn't have times???

I was a dork and didn't think to get a picture of Jeff and I!

I did get a picture of our post race breakfast

















Oh my word was it good!  I'd researched where to go nearby and we had 2 optiosn that sounded good.  First place had an hour wait.  This one a 15 or sit at the bar.  We hit the bar and while our food took forever to arrive, at least we could have a drink while we waited.  Or in my case 2 since the manager bought my second “Sunday, Bloody Sunday” Bloody Mary.  Gotta love an Irish Breakfast!  My omelet had Irish Rashers (Irish Bacon), Dubliner Cheese (Kerrygold Irish Cheese...amazing stuff) and tomatoes.  The scone was just ok but Jeff's soda bread was to die for.  SOOOOOO good!

Ok, the update you ALL have been waiting for I know!


*New Years Eve!!!
*
We'd had a lovely morning at AK, a restful pool break, ok most of us rested, or swam...or did homework or pretended we did homework, or napped.  Then there was Jeff.  LOL.  Still, by the time he and I were ready to walk out the door, he was pretty rested and happy himself.

Which may or may not have had anything to do with his "appropriately" sized mug. 

We set out for the IG.

And, at 4:30 on New Years Eve we saw this





No joke!

Once inside, it was a bit of a different story.  The WS itself was crowded but not unmanageable.  They were however, directing FW traffic backstage

So that's where we went





















Recognize anything yet?





We spit out by Living with the Land.  And, although it was a long way around in some ways, it was not crowded so that helped a bit I think.  We were headed here









Ok seriously, I did try to take a picture of the wait times and clearly failed.  I want to say Single rider was 120 min (or closed) and standby was closer to 180.  The lines were INSANE.  Who would wait three hours for ANY ride?

Not me.

I was very excited for this ride, I’d not been on it in a long time.  My last trip we hadn't made it to Epcot at all and the one before that was during the refurbishment.  It has always been one of my favorites.
Unfortunately in the Chaos of trying to find everyone…part of the group surged on and we were quickly separated.  My Dad, Jeff and I were together.  Melissa, Big Eric and all the kids were together. I forget what they did.   I was VERY crabby about this.  Very probably unreasonably so but it didn't seem to me that it would have been that hard to wait for all of us to be together.  But whatever.

Our FP was for 3:55-4;55 and the kids had been waiting "forever" for Jeff and I and were impatient.  I get that.  And we were close to the end of our window, I get that too.  The FP line....wow.  Not fast.  Although compared to the standby, it was lightening. Still quite the herd to get you through there and well, until you reach the design part…UGH.  At some point in that winding queue my sister tried to get us to move up in line to be with them.

I refused.  I do NOT do that.  That then made her crabby.  She had "checked" with everyone in between our two groups and they were "ok" with it.  Honestly I didn't care if they were ok (and they probably were not but told her they were, she is persuasive like that), I was not ok with it.  But between my sister and all the saps she conned, we were urged forward with me being mortified and apologizing to each soul as we walked by.  If anyone reading this was there, I am sorry.  It kind of got to the point of pick which will make the lesser of scenes in a sea million people squished into a very small space.

Soon enough, we were here





Continued in next post


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

And then here!

































My favorite part!





Jeff looks like he is napping









Our car did NOT win





It had a handicap.

Jeff. 

The engineer who only wanted things that could REALLY be done on the car.  Oh he likes to think he let Eric and Kolby pick whatever they wanted  but they did listen to his input and rather strong reactions at some parts that were too unrealistic for his liking.





Afterwards all the boys checked out the cars









And then Jeff checked the dump shop for the Caramels he didn't buy at Mission Space the night before.  Of course they didn't have them.

Which was kind of silly since that's where we were headed next!

Our take on the new version?

The E's and all the kids LOVED it.  Definitely target demographic

I was neutral.  It was very "tron" like and I could see why the boys liked it.  I didn't love the changes but didn't hate them either.  All I cared about was the end part and that hadn't changed.

Jeff hated it.  He got VERY hung up in the design piece and couldn't get past it.  Enginerd.  LOL!.

Big Eric and Dad seemed to like it just fine.

And then, it was off to Space!

Some of us went Orange, others (like my Dad) went Green





Not much time in the dump shop, Jeff went to buy his caramels and...they were out.

After Mission Space we headed towards Soarin.  As we passed by the Festival Center we  found they were passing out hats and noisemakers.  Mel and I (who were over our spat) decided to get them for the crew.  OMG, the line!  Seriously, for a moment I thought we were going to be trampled.   Despite it all, hats, and noisemakers (as for whatever reason we thought it would be our ONLY CHANCE to get them), were procured.  As we walked, we noticed folks lying down on the lawnEVERYWHERE.  No joke.  Sitting, sleeping, camping out.  As we passed by MouseGears, we hit a kiosk and I bought the boys a 4 parks BandIt decoration thing or whatever they are called.  Basically kids with the same colors had already mixed up their bands (despite them having their names on the back) so each boy got a park.  Evan = AK, Eric = DHS, Q = Epcot and K got MK.  I think.  Finally we made it to Soarin.

I don't recall if my mom went on Soarin but Kerri couldnt.  Thank heavens for FP+.  The Standby wait for Soaring was 4 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I

Kid

You

Not.

No way Jose!!!!

FP+ worked like a charm and we were running relatively on time though needed to get to dinner on time.  Which meant another backroad trek!
Evan was beingEvan.  I don't even remember what it was but Jeff picked him up and did a fireman's carry through the back area.  It was pretty funny.





Just before the exit into the WS there was a drink Kiosk.  Talk about smart!  Still no one could decide and so we forged on.  As we left this relatively calm corridor we hit CROWDS. Holy moly crowds.





As we walked by we scoped out the various drink kiosks and the multitude of light up options in the form of adult beverages but wanted to get checked in, we were cutting it close.

Slowly Slowly and making sure not to lose anyone we finally made it to our dinner destination and checked in.

Only to be told they were running up to an HOUR behind. 

With that, I decided to go back and get an adult beverage for myself and my mom.  The Big Boys set off to get a beer while Mel and Kerri hung with the kids.

My agenda?

This





I had seen folks carrying them and lit up, it looked like a poisoned apple.  All I could tell was it was from France.  What I hoped was it was somehow related to a slushie but I was dying to know.  So I fought my way back through the bottle neck at Morocco (and the same drunk guy who had been hanging there harassing folks my first pass through) 

_The Parisian Cosmo Cocktail
_
Grand Marnier, Grey Goose vodka and cranberry juice with a glow cube. I think it is possibly the same stuff in the Cosmo Slush they have during Food and Wine, just not slushified?

Ahhhheaven!





Back at the Biergarten, this is how I found my family





A wait on our ADR was both a good and a bad thing.  The good....NYE itself was still hours away, this made the "event" closer and we were sitting (albeit on the floor) but out of the crowds.  The bad.... kids, adults and pregnant mama's started to flag.  The better?  The hour really wasn't an hour!  It was probably a solid 40 minutes.

As I think most know, the lighting at the Biergarten is rather horrendous.  So the food porn is lacking!

By now I'd finished my drink and had decided to add my glow cube to my water (which also rinsed it off lol!) And, while I'd loved the drink it was on the sweet side for me, I could not have done more than one and did elect to have a beer to cleanse my palate.

My first plate.





_Continued in next post_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

Bad show pictures









What is not captured was the very "entertaining" couple dancing.  I'm not really sure how else to put it other than they were quite memorable. Especially the to the waist length unnatural blond ponytail on an approximately 60+ year old woman.  I have no issues with age, long hair at any age,  ponytails or bleaching ones hair.  But when something is so glaringly fake on so many levels, it just gets noticed is all.  It was likely a wig. Or just a bad dye job, not sure.  I am quite sure I am too old for my hair to be as long as it is, or in a ponytail either.   It is probably obvious I color mine.  But it’s almost better when it's an obvious color than one trying not to be…but is so not natural that it sticks out.  Anyway, it's not about her hair but the two dancing as a couple…they were VERY memorable and I can't even really explain why.  Just something.  Like an "we think we are so fabulous look at us" kind of something. And there is a difference between pure enjoyment of the moment, being a decent dancer and being very um, cosmetically or surgically enhanced, in your looks on many levels and then blatantly showing off.  Or trying to.  Yes.  I sound catty and mean.

They would continue to be memorable but I didn't know that then.

We kept watching, complete with one New Years Eve Hat (which of course they were handing out EVERYWHERE in the WS and we needn't’ have waited in line…





It was not nearly as decorated for the holidays as I’d hoped but still had a bit





Some enjoying the show, not and um, I don’t know





It's a funny thing.  I’d been to Biergarten once before, back in 2008 on our first full "family" trip that had all 4 of our kids after Jeff and I had gotten married.  I liked it, but didn't love it.  Jeff LOVED it, as did the E's and I think the big kids, K&T were ambivalent.  I don't know if the menu really changed, food quality just improved, a new chef or if I was just absolutely starving but it was one of those nights where everything tasted amazing.  Ok not everything but darn close.  It was really really good and I had seconds.  Thirds!  Like Ohana, it is a great large group spot and truly I think, everyone loved it

We finished up around 10:15 or so.

Which did mean we had some time to kill.

Let's go wander

Big stages set up in certain countries (Italy, China and likely one other if memory serves)





Dance party music, etc.





Lets walk this way!





And do a never done!





I have to admit, I think we all liked the movie at the end better than the ride.  We didn't quite get it.  





The poor poor troll!

















And then my child.  Who is confusing a troll picture with GQ









Capturing the Viking spirit









And modeling a "I really love this $500 sweater!" look how good I look mom!

















After Malestorm and more time in the dump shop than anyone needs we found ourselves at a bit of a standstill.

Literally

It was crowded.

Duh.



_Continued in next post_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

We decided that Norway would be as good as a spot as any to watch the fireworks.

Except there was still some time.

Guess what was next door?

Guess who had never been next door?

Big Eric!

That seemed WRONG to Jeff and I.

So while the rest of the crowd saved spots, we got in line





Yeah, we had our priorities straight





and yes for those counting, I'd had wine in the afternoon, a poisoned apple, and a beer with dinner.  I was in fact slightly concerned about the mix but well, it WAS NYE! Plus it had been over a pretty long period of time.  Like 10 hours.  LOL! 

NYE at Epcot.  Drinks from the Ditch.  Kind of a nirvana combo for Jeff and I.









Big Eric heartily approved of the Ditch.

While we were gone, Eric had found a noisemaker





And...

This would appear where the photos stopped. I think I just stopped even trying.  And enjoyed the moment. Or well, 30 minutes or so that we still had until the show would start.

As we waited, though we were fairly well back from the crush, the crowds (and I was told later, the drunks...which I have to admit I didn't notice anyone right there being bad) got to Kolby and Quin.

They decided to head back and watch from the villa.

The rest of us hung out.

I had NO idea what to expect.

Remember I mentioned that Illuminations was my favorite?

I lied.

Epcot NYE wins.

HAND DOWN

They started with ringing in the New Year in the order that the various countries had run it in.  As they mentioned the countries, fireworks would go off over that country and it would light up, along with music themed to that country.  Then it would continue.  Finally it got to the USA.  And the countdown began!  HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!


Followed by what to me, was kind of like Illuminations on Steroids.

LOVED

LOVED 

LOVED 

It!

I don't have pictures.

Not one.

I knew the iphone couldn't capture it and didn't even try.  I just wanted to be in the moment, and I was.  It was MAGICAL.  I can’t express enough how much I enjoyed it.  As did all of us that stayed.

However.

Getting out?

Not so Magical.

From Norway, clearly it would be closest to walk around the entry to the WS to get to the IG.  Except they wouldn't let us.  It was blocked.  We were "forced" to go right at Mexico and head backstage.

This seemed like a REALLY bad idea to me.  Not so much from a crowd perspective but from a walking one, with my mom.

Both Jeff and Eric wouldn't try to get through and keep going around.  I was frankly, up for it.  I saw others doing it.  But no.  NOW Jeff wants to follow the rules.

So we did.

Which mean we walked

Behind Test Track

Around SE

Fully back through the entire FW to Soarin’

And then through the same backstage overflow path we’d done twice that night already.



It was a HIKE.  Really, at that hour, for all of us.

My mom was NOT happy.  Neither was Evan (who we told to suck it up lol).

As we approached the UK I made an executive decision.

*YOU.

SIT HERE.*

_that'd be me talking to my mom, dad and Kerri
_

They all meekly agreed and gratefully sat on a bench with the E's.

I grabbed Jeff and bBig Eric and we headed here













Jameson for the boys and Bailey's for the girls.  The non pregnant ones that is.  I decided to use my glow cube!

The look of relief on my mom’s face?

Priceless.

Though Evan was NOT happy about the delay it really gave my mom a chance to rest (Dad too), and regroup for the rest of the walk.

It also let the crowd thin out.

Finally we were on our way.  Except mom wasn't quite done with hers

Sneaky lady

She tucked it inside her camera bag and VERY carefully walked through.

Jeff did something similar (like up inside their sleeve or another one of the guys did)

It was pretty classic.

Though the boat was appealing, the line was very long and all agreed that walking at that point would get us all to bed faster.

And it did!  I was so incredibly grateful to be walking home to the Boardwalk it wasn't even funny.  I can only imagine how long it may have taken some folks that night that weren't in walking distance of their resorts.  I was grateful too that Mel and the boys had left when they did.  They'd have hated that end crowd mess and the long walk.

We said goodbye at the ramp to the Swan and went upstairs to find Mel in the living room awaiting us.  Apparently as they'd left, they’d made a tactical error.  They tried to take the boat.  The kids had gone on and if memory serves they'd gone ahead of Melissa.  They shut the line before she got there.  It took a lot of talking for her to get on, to convince them that her kids were on there without her.

And then they found the platinum blonde and her dancing companion were also on the boat.  And he apparently, was quite drunk.  And loud.  And swearing up a storm over something.  Kolby started to freak out a bit.  Mel, who does not have a shy bone in her body approached him and said he was making her child uncomfortable.  To which he replied pretty nastily, basically something along the lines of "that's your problem, not mine".  While the CM’s and and boat captain tried (unsuccessfully) to calm the man down, they did not ask him to get off the boat.  So, Melissa and her kids did and walked back.  Fortunately by the time they were safely in the villa, the fireworks had just started and they were able to watch them from the balcony.

I felt bad.  None of us honestly, had been all that uncomfortable in the crowds and didn't really see much of folks behaving too badly, at least not at the level that made us uncomfortable, certainly nothing the E's mentioned at all.  I am not sure if that's simply due to more exposure to it, less sensitivity, or simply height.  Kolby is by far the tiniest of our gang and I can easily see where that might really make a difference in the experience.  At any rate, they had enjoyed a great night and her in words, survived an annoying blip.  With that, and given that it was now around 1:15 am, we all gratefully stumbled to our beds.  

Time for Tea


----------



## jedijill

Wow...what a night!  I would love to see the fireworks but the crowds scare me!  I'm glad the night went so well for all of you guys.

Jill in CO


----------



## glennbo123

This was a great chapter Cynthia!  Lotsa crowds, but it sounded like an unforgettable night.

Yeah, I'm with you on the moving up in the line thing.  I would be completely uncomfortable with that.

I'm glad that you all loved the food at Biergarten.  As you know, I can't get my family to let me try anyplace else in WS!

Loved the pictures with the troll.

Wow, the NYE fireworks at Epcot sound amazing!


----------



## KatMark

First off, loved the pic of you and Ann at the race.

What a wonderful update, Cynthia.

The crowds...oh my! 

But you all seemed to manage it well. And you got on the three biggest attractions too before your dinner. We've not been back to Biergarten in about three or four years; we were not happy with it last time. Perhaps we will give it another shot down the road a bit.

The pictures in Norway are a total hoot!

Love that you got into the Ditch while everyone held your spot for Illuminations. Illuminations is my least favorite show, but it sure sounds like the New Year's Eve one was very special. I'm glad you got to experience it. If my memory serves me correctly, Andy and his crew gave up on the crowds and went back to the resort to ring in the New Year with their brews.

Smart call on your part to get drinks for the "adults" and give your mom a chance to rest.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Ok truthfully, when I started this update, sessions were going for another 45 minutes and then there was a 30 min break before the evening reception and dinner.  It seemed a FAR better use of my time to come and sit on my villa verandah and work on my update with a cool glass of
> 
> Water.



 Don't worry.  I won't tell anybody.



eandesmom said:


> It's like a 12-13 second per mile difference and if you were using this race as a "proof of time" for a Disney  it would kind of bite as the pace the official race results show, aren't what you'd get credit for if you submit it as a 12K.  And that's enough to put you in a different corral!



As the fat slob and non-runner in the group, I'm just going to nod and smile and pretend I know what all of this stuff means. 



eandesmom said:


> Once inside, it was a bit of a different story.  The WS itself was crowded but not unmanageable.  They were however, directing FW traffic backstage



And they let you take pictures?  



eandesmom said:


> The lines were INSANE.  Who would wait three hours for ANY ride?







eandesmom said:


> At some point in that winding queue my sister tried to get us to move up in line to be with them.
> 
> I refused.  I do NOT do that.  That then made her crabby.  She had "checked" with everyone in between our two groups and they were "ok" with it.  Honestly I didn't care if they were ok (and they probably were not but told her they were, she is persuasive like that), I was not ok with it.  But between my sister and all the saps she conned, we were urged forward with me being mortified and apologizing to each soul as we walked by.  If anyone reading this was there, I am sorry.



Yeah, I would have struggled with that as well.  You hate to be That Guy (or gal) in the line.



eandesmom said:


> Jeff looks like he is napping







eandesmom said:


> The engineer who only wanted things that could REALLY be done on the car.  Oh he likes to think he let Eric and Kolby pick whatever they wanted  but they did listen to his input and rather strong reactions at some parts that were too unrealistic for his liking.



This is Disney World!  Stop using your imagination! 



eandesmom said:


> The Standby wait for Soaring was 4 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ugh.  I don't know if I would have handled these crowds so well!



eandesmom said:


> I don't know if the menu really changed, food quality just improved, a new chef or if I was just absolutely starving but it was one of those nights where everything tasted amazing.  Ok not everything but darn close.  It was really really good and I had seconds.  Thirds!



  I am on a mission to try this place!



eandesmom said:


> I have to admit, I think we all liked the movie at the end better than the ride.  We didn't quite get it.



It's a boat, and trolls, and an oil rig painting.  What's not to get?  



eandesmom said:


> Remember I mentioned that Illuminations was my favorite?
> 
> I lied.
> 
> Epcot NYE wins.
> 
> HAND DOWN
> 
> They started with ringing in the New Year in the order that the various countries had run it in.  As they mentioned the countries, fireworks would go off over that country and it would light up, along with music themed to that country.  Then it would continue.  Finally it got to the USA.  And the countdown began!  HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!



This sounds AWESOME. 



eandesmom said:


> And then they found the platinum blonde and her dancing companion were also on the boat.  And he apparently, was quite drunk.  And loud.  And swearing up a storm over something.  Kolby started to freak out a bit.  Mel, who does not have a shy bone in her body approached him and said he was making her child uncomfortable.  To which he replied pretty nastily, basically something along the lines of "that's your problem, not mine".



You may not like how I choose to deal with that problem. 

Anyway, I'm glad this was such a memorable experience!


----------



## elphie101

Oh boy. What a crowded chapter! 

The NYE fireworks at Epcot sound amazing!! I've only ever seen MK's myself (while on the clock! ) but I'd rather not YouTube Epcot's show in the hopes that I'll see it someday.

I'm very impressed with your adult beverage count for the day - Happy New Year indeed!

I hope everyone slept in and you had a relaxing start to 2014


----------



## Chilly

Not fun getting out but I bet the fireworks were worth it. Well done on your 12K race, went to the London marathon yesterday, my BIL was hoping to run it in around 4 hours, he was under 3h40 so very proud of him.

Have a great Easter and good luck Evan.


----------



## khertz

Those wait times!  At least the FP+ helped. 

I can imagine that walking through World Showcase (or trying to, rather) after those fireworks can be pretty intense. It's really great that y'all were lucky enough to be staying at a resort within walking distance to Epcot. It seems like that might be the best or only way to do it when you are visiting for NYE!


----------



## Leshaface

Caught up!

Are the gingerbread cookies pretty good?  I've heard varying reports on it smelling delicious, but the taste not living up to expectations.  I LOVE Gingerbread so much, I decided to skip it when were were there in 2012 because of the reviews.

Too bad Jeff couldn't find his own mug to use...and too bad that was more time wasted for him!

I'm so jealous of all these amazing trips you have coming up!

I completely agree with you on the line 'jumping'.  DM tries to do that all the time, but I always make her come back to me, unless the folks in front of me insist that we move ahead of them.

I just don't get the 3-4 hour waits!   There is absolutely no way I would ever do that to myself or my party!  No thank you.

Still need to check out Biergarten... 

I love Illuminations too, and can't imagine it getting any better than it already is.  I should try and find it on YT.

Great choice about stopping and grabbing some drinks for the rest of the trek home.  Super smart!


----------



## Poolrat

eandesmom said:


> Hopefully you can rectify that before too long.






Cynthia your night sounds   and    all at once.   Glad you were able to get done what you wanted and sorry about the final exit.   

Great job on the drinks and your recap of the NYE Illuminations sounds awesome.  For that is the only one left to do.

If I ever get the chance- stay at BCV or BWV and watch from France. or at least on that side to make the getaway easier.  

I was at DHS and the walk home can't be beat.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

eandesmom said:


> the Highlanders are their mascot.  Apparently when the school was founded, mascot and colors chosen etc they basically found a clan plaid that matched the colors, and then were able to get permission from the head of the clan to use that plaid as thier official tartan.  we have 4 different versions (much as my family's tartan does) and you'll see the different ones specifically on the band, pipers and lassies.
> 
> 
> 
> I was in Phoenix.  Mornings and early evenings would have been lovely but there just wasn't time with the schedule I had.  I think it was good that I took the time off, this morning likely went a bit better as a result and my knee still isn't 100%



That is such a cool history, and having the "real" tartan makes it even better.   It's awesome that they are marching in kilts!

Good thing you took care of your knee - you have a trip coming up!


----------



## emmysmommy

eandesmom said:


> On Monday, Evan was "fitted" for his Marching Band Uniform!  It was fun helping to hand out the pieces, my goodness is it complicated and my vocabulary has grown as a result!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also firmed up 2 more DISmeets I think, one for California with Brenda (emmysmommy) and then one for WDW with LadyLallie
> 
> YAY!


Very nice!  I love the kilt.

I'm so looking forward to seeing you next weekend! 



eandesmom said:


> All I cared about was the end part and that hadn't changed.
> 
> Jeff hated it.  He got VERY hung up in the design piece and couldn't get past it.  Enginerd.  LOL!.



I agree, at least they didn't mess with the best part of the ride!  

Enginerd!  



eandesmom said:


> What is not captured was the very "entertaining" couple dancing.  I'm not really sure how else to put it other than they were quite memorable. Especially the to the waist length unnatural blond ponytail on an approximately 60+ year old woman.  I have no issues with age, long hair at any age,  ponytails or bleaching ones hair.  But when something is so glaringly fake on so many levels, it just gets noticed is all.  It was likely a wig. Or just a bad dye job, not sure.  I am quite sure I am too old for my hair to be as long as it is, or in a ponytail either.   It is probably obvious I color mine.  But it’s almost better when it's an obvious color than one trying not to be…but is so not natural that it sticks out.  Anyway, it's not about her hair but the two dancing as a couple…they were VERY memorable and I can't even really explain why.  Just something.  Like an "we think we are so fabulous look at us" kind of something. And there is a difference between pure enjoyment of the moment, being a decent dancer and being very um, cosmetically or surgically enhanced, in your looks on many levels and then blatantly showing off.  Or trying to.  Yes.  I sound catty and mean.



Gotta admit, I loved this story in your update!  And more drama to follow from the guy.... wow! 

Now that I've entered into another decade in age, I'm thinking some color will be necessary very soon to hide the grey that I'm starting to sport. 



eandesmom said:


> It's a funny thing.  I’d been to Biergarten once before, back in 2008 on our first full "family" trip that had all 4 of our kids after Jeff and I had gotten married.  I liked it, but didn't love it.  Jeff LOVED it, as did the E's and I think the big kids, K&T were ambivalent.  I don't know if the menu really changed, food quality just improved, a new chef or if I was just absolutely starving but it was one of those nights where everything tasted amazing.  Ok not everything but darn close.  It was really really good and I had seconds.  Thirds!  Like Ohana, it is a great large group spot and truly I think, everyone loved it



I owe Biergarten to my DH from years ago when I ditched it since I was picturing bratwurst and sauerbraten on the menu and nothing else that I would like.  I was wrong...Now that I've seen photos of the buffet and the entertainment, I really need to make it there one trip. 

Nice troll antics and photos! 


eandesmom said:


> Remember I mentioned that Illuminations was my favorite?
> 
> I lied.
> 
> Epcot NYE wins.
> 
> HAND DOWN
> 
> They started with ringing in the New Year in the order that the various countries had run it in.  As they mentioned the countries, fireworks would go off over that country and it would light up, along with music themed to that country.  Then it would continue.  Finally it got to the USA.  And the countdown began!  HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
> 
> 
> Followed by what to me, was kind of like Illuminations on Steroids.
> 
> LOVED
> 
> LOVED
> 
> LOVED
> 
> It!



How amazing was that?  I love how they incorporated all the countries into the show.  Wow!  What a great way to ring in the New Year!

Those crowds!!!! Yikes!   That's some crazy detour to exit.  I suppose it is no surprise given the crowds. 

Awesome updates Cynthia!


----------



## PrincessInOz

WOW!  I've always wondered if it was worth being at WDW for NYE and what it would be like.  The crowds sound insane...as do the wait times.  But it sounds like you had a great night.  


Congrats on the run.


----------



## emmysmommy

Oops!  I forgot to congratulate you on your 12K run last weekend!  That's great that you have a running buddy with your hubby and a Dis running pal with Ann!  

That's some crowd for the first mile.  I would imagine it could be annoying since you just want to bound out of the group and run unhindered!!


----------



## TinkyCheeks

Great veranda pic!  When I was a kid, I thought it would be so very glamorous to travel for work, thinking of all the places they could go.  It took becoming an adult for me to realize that they rarely get to even leave the hotel.  The pool looks lovely, though.  Lol!

Look at you, another race.  Congrats!

Wow, 120 minutes for single rider?!?  I cant even imagine.  Im with you, no ride is worth that.  People regularly wait for coasters at Cedar Point for that long, and I just dont get it.  No thank you!  

I am like you; I dont like shoving my way in front of others.  DH has a horrible habit of doing this during certain rides.  He rushes through and then yells for me to push forward through the line.  I always feel terrible about it.

Poor Jeff, wanting it to be realistic!  And out of caramels, too.  Boo!  Isnt that always the way of it?

Wait, four hours for Soarin?  No, no, no!  Days like this make FP+ seem like the most genius idea ever.

That drink sounds wonderful!

We tried Biergarten in 2009 and didnt like it, but thanks to your comments and a few others, I think Id like to give it another chance some day.  And if theres ever a time to mix your alcohol, NYE would definitely be it.  

I totally understand not taking any pictures.  Enjoying the moment is so much more important.  Im glad you enjoyed the show so much!  Id love to go once, just for the experience.  Sounds like a drink break on the way out (or around) was a fantastic decision. 

So sorry to hear that Melissa and the kids had a bad experience with that man.  Thats great that they were still able to enjoy their evening, though.

Wow!  I have to say, getting in bed by 1:15 is pretty darn good, considering the crowds and how long it took to get out of there.  If you were at a bus resort, you probably still would have been in line by then!


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> And hey, I did have coffee on the balcony, once!


We'd be shocked if you didn't! 



eandesmom said:


> We did not allow for 45 minutes on the off-ramp of the highway!


Yikes!   Glad you at least made it in time to run the race.



eandesmom said:


> Yeah, my running knickers are totally obnoxious.  I love them.






eandesmom said:


> But between my sister and all the saps she conned, we were urged forward with me being mortified and apologizing to each soul as we walked by.  If anyone reading this was there, I am sorry.  It kind of got to the point of pick which will make the lesser of scenes in a sea million people squished into a very small space.


  Sorry.  I would have felt the same way you did about it.  At least you were able to ride together and the situation didn't end up ruining the evening for anyone. 



eandesmom said:


> It had a handicap.
> 
> Jeff.
> 
> The engineer who only wanted things that could REALLY be done on the car.


  I get it.  I'm not an engineer, but I was the same way my first time through.  I was even complaining that they didn't have diesel engines.  I finally convinced myself to just go with it and tried to make it as good as I could.  I guess just because something hasn't been done yet, doesn't mean it can't be done in the future.  



eandesmom said:


> Only to be told they were running up to an HOUR behind.


  WOW! 



eandesmom said:


> I had seen folks carrying them and lit up, it looked like a poisoned apple.


Ok, just to carry around a poisoned apple to drink from, that would almost be worth it even if the drink wasn't all that good.



eandesmom said:


> A wait on our ADR was both a good and a bad thing.  The good....NYE itself was still hours away, this made the "event" closer and we were sitting (albeit on the floor) but out of the crowds.  The bad.... kids, adults and pregnant mama's started to flag.  The better?  The hour really wasn't an hour!  It was probably a solid 40 minutes.


All valid points, although it is a little bit scary that a 40 minute wait is even considered to be a "better" 



eandesmom said:


> And there is a difference between pure enjoyment of the moment, being a decent dancer and being very um, cosmetically or surgically enhanced, in your looks on many levels and then blatantly showing off.  Or trying to.  Yes.  I sound catty and mean.


  Not really.  I think we've all seen "these people" before and we get it. 



eandesmom said:


> I have to admit, I think we all liked the movie at the end better than the ride.  We didn't quite get it.


Never, in all my life, have I seen or heard this phrase in regards to that attraction. 

I do agree there about not "getting" the ride though.  It is kind of an odd way to tell a story about the history of Norway.  



eandesmom said:


> and yes for those counting, I'd had wine in the afternoon, a poisoned apple, and a beer with dinner.  I was in fact slightly concerned about the mix but well, it WAS NYE! Plus it had been over a pretty long period of time.  Like 10 hours.  LOL!


Really?  Why are you even trying to justify it?  All you have to say is NYE...  



eandesmom said:


> NYE at Epcot.  Drinks from the Ditch.  Kind of a nirvana combo for Jeff and I.






eandesmom said:


> I knew the iphone couldn't capture it and didn't even try.  I just wanted to be in the moment, and I was.  It was MAGICAL.  I cant express enough how much I enjoyed it.  As did all of us that stayed.


I tend to be that way about all the fireworks shows... especially one of the special events.  Sometimes you've just got to stand back, soak it in and enjoy the moment! 



eandesmom said:


> From Norway, clearly it would be closest to walk around the entry to the WS to get to the IG.  Except they wouldn't let us.  It was blocked.  We were "forced" to go right at Mexico and head backstage.


  Wow... that is just brutal!!!!    How many extra miles did you have to walk when it should have just been a short stroll??? 



eandesmom said:


> So, Melissa and her kids did and walked back.  Fortunately by the time they were safely in the villa, the fireworks had just started and they were able to watch them from the balcony.


Yuck... well, at least they made it back in time to be able to watch the show.


----------



## franandaj

Wow! I'm glad your crew wasn't too bothered by the crowds. I woukd have freaked out. I don't handkerchief crowds well.

Those wait times!   Why would someone even consider waiting 4 hours for any ride?

I enjoyed our lunch at Biergarten, and I even selected how it would be perfect for a big group.  There's something for everyone.

I'm surprised you didn't herniated for taking pictures backstage. At DL they frown on that big time.

Less than a week now until DL!


----------



## rentayenta

Taking me through back stage would have been a enough to send me running! You are a trooper. Dedicated party girl. 

Those wait times a barf worthy.  But I guess what else are folks going to do other than wait, eat, or leave? 

Love the race pics and food/drink porn. Way to go! 



ETA: your FP+ strategy worked awesome! I'm glad you got to bypass those crazy wait times.


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> Wow...what a night!  I would love to see the fireworks but the crowds scare me!  I'm glad the night went so well for all of you guys.
> 
> Jill in CO



It was crowded, no doubt.  But it's funny.  Thanks to FP+, an ADR and a resort next door, outside of the end of the night extra hike and the wait for our dinner table it really was pretty painless.  We had a lot of fun, got in all the main rides, had a great meal, a show, fun drinks and fireworks.  And you know, even though the "hike" at the end kind of sucked, the nightcap was really kind of special and a neat wind down.

Put it this way.  I wouldn't hesitate to go again.  And, make similar plans.



glennbo123 said:


> This was a great chapter Cynthia!  Lotsa crowds, but it sounded like an unforgettable night.



It was an unforgettable night!  We all had a great time, no regrets at all.  Well other than not thinking to position ourselves in the UK for fireworks so as to not get blocked.  Or me not forcing the issue of going that way anyway.



glennbo123 said:


> Yeah, I'm with you on the moving up in the line thing.  I would be completely uncomfortable with that.



It was awful.  And bless her heart she made such a stink about it and had everyone between us urging us on that what could you do but go?

UGH!



glennbo123 said:


> I'm glad that you all loved the food at Biergarten.  As you know, I can't get my family to let me try anyplace else in WS!



It was perfect for the large group.  Just perfect!



glennbo123 said:


> Loved the pictures with the troll.



Aren't those a riot?  It's a neat shop, I'd never been in it before.



glennbo123 said:


> Wow, the NYE fireworks at Epcot sound amazing!



They were incredible.  I had no idea they'd ring it in that way, in the order the countries had.  It was SOOO cool!  And they'd play music themed to each country for those segments.  



KatMark said:


> First off, loved the pic of you and Ann at the race.



Thanks!  It was fun.  Crazy crowded but incredible weather and great people 

What a wonderful update, Cynthia.



KatMark said:


> The crowds...oh my!
> 
> But you all seemed to manage it well. And you got on the three biggest attractions too before your dinner. We've not been back to Biergarten in about three or four years; we were not happy with it last time. Perhaps we will give it another shot down the road a bit.



I can't complain.  We walked into the park at 4:30 on NYE and by 9 had done the big 3 and had a fabulous dinner.  FP+ absolutely made our night possible, there is no doubt about that.  Walking on Malestorm like that though was a total shocker I have to admit.



KatMark said:


> The pictures in Norway are a total hoot!



We all look miserable from the crowds huh 





KatMark said:


> Love that you got into the Ditch while everyone held your spot for Illuminations. Illuminations is my least favorite show, but it sure sounds like the New Year's Eve one was very special. I'm glad you got to experience it. If my memory serves me correctly, Andy and his crew gave up on the crowds and went back to the resort to ring in the New Year with their brews.



I truly have no idea how people without FP+ and ADR's managed it.  I can't imagine.  I'd have been on our balcony or the lawn at BWV for sure.  We are not the "holding a spot" kind of crowd.  The 30 minutes we waited for the NYE show (if it was that) is about our limit for that kind of thing.  And thankfully, we managed it!



KatMark said:


> Smart call on your part to get drinks for the "adults" and give your mom a chance to rest.



Oh my goodness, she needed to rest.  She is much better shape now and it would likely not be an issue but oh, we needed to just stop for a minute and the nightcap was actually quite lovely!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Don't worry.  I won't tell anybody.



  Well there was free wine waiting at the reception so water seemed like a good idea.  LOL!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> As the fat slob and non-runner in the group, I'm just going to nod and smile and pretend I know what all of this stuff means.



I can give you non runner.  Fat slob?  Hardly.  In Disney races it could mean a lot actually.  You have to submit times for placement.  The farther in front you are, the less likely you are to get trampled, or really slowed down.  Also if you do want character pictures during the race, the farther in front you are, means a better chance at a shorter line.  It's a bigger deal now than it was.

So in my case, if I look at last years numbers I'd likely be in the same corral no matter what, either the time I already submitted or the time from this past weekends race.  Theoretically my group will have about 2,000 people and about 2,100 will have started before I do.  But if I was on the bubble, it'd be a group of 2200 and almost 4200 would have started before me.  That makes a big difference.  They will probably break the corrals down further so it could be a bigger impact.  However, the time I already submitted is very close to bumping me up one.  So if they change the cut off, by even one minute, it could make a huge difference for me.  Don't turn in a time?  You'll be in a group of 3,300 or so and a whopping almost 15K will have started before you.

BLEH.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yeah, I would have struggled with that as well.  You hate to be That Guy (or gal) in the line.



The only saving grace was I think it was clear that it was my sister being "that girl" and coercing everyone around her into it being ok.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> This is Disney World!  Stop using your imagination!



I kept telling him that it was FUTURE world...but he would have none of it.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ugh.  I don't know if I would have handled these crowds so well!



Well, we were mentally prepared and have been at some icky times before both WDW and Universal and I do think that helped but honestly, between FP+, an ADR and an Epcot resort it really was quite doable.  For crazy people anyway.  I would do it again, I think most of the group would.  My dad would not.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It's a boat, and trolls, and an oil rig painting.  What's not to get?



Well....we got the history of Norway...but as a ride????  I'll take Donald's boat over this one.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> This sounds AWESOME.



It was amazing!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You may not like how I choose to deal with that problem.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad this was such a memorable experience!



I imagine Jeff might have dealt with it more along your lines, than my sisters



elphie101 said:


> Oh boy. What a crowded chapter!



Literally!  I can't even imagine what MK was like.



elphie101 said:


> The NYE fireworks at Epcot sound amazing!! I've only ever seen MK's myself (while on the clock! ) but I'd rather not YouTube Epcot's show in the hopes that I'll see it someday.



I'm glad I never YouTubed it for exactly that reason!  It was pretty cool to not know ahead of time!



elphie101 said:


> I'm very impressed with your adult beverage count for the day - Happy New Year indeed!



LOL!  It was over 10 hours so that's what, 1 drink every 2?



elphie101 said:


> I hope everyone slept in and you had a relaxing start to 2014



We shall see!


----------



## chocolateMinnie

fantastic report and huge envy that you seem to spend as long at Disney as you do at home


----------



## MEK

Holy crap!  What a night!  You really got to do SO many cool things on NYE - TT, Soarin, and MS.  Then dinner (even with a wait).  I've only eaten there once and hearing how good your experience was makes me want to try it again.  

Then you somehow managed to get into the Ditch for a rita!  

The NYE show and Illuminations on steroids sounds absolutely fantastic.

I can't quite envision why they wouldn't let you out the regular way and why you had to do that convoluted walk around.  Smart idea to stop at RnC.

I wish you had taken a picture of the Platinum Blond.  I can't believe her drunk partner got all crazy like that.  So wrong. 

You were so correct to stalk your reservation at the BWV.  What a life savor.  

I will probably never be in the world on NYE so thanks for sharing your experience.  

Congrats on the race.  Sounds like it was overall a great experience!  

Nice view from your Phoenix villa!


----------



## eandesmom

Chilly said:


> Not fun getting out but I bet the fireworks were worth it.



You know what, they were!  The whole thing was worth it 



Chilly said:


> Well done on your 12K race, went to the London marathon yesterday, my BIL was hoping to run it in around 4 hours, he was under 3h40 so very proud of him.



Your BIL is fast!  I came in under my goal (1:10)...but not by as much as I'd hoped.  There is some funky stuff with the results though that imply it may have been a touch longer than 12K (more like 12.31) as the results  showing a pace that is faster than the total time result (at 12K exact) and that pace matches my gps watch so...if that is accurate I am happy with it.  Either way though it's all good and in the range I wanted, I just like the faster number better of course.    I am happy with where I fell in the overall ranking though, although as it was more of a fan event, I do think in general that may have meant less super fast people and so my overall percentile finishes are higher as a result, unlike the 15K 2 weeks prior.  Still, I'll take it.

You had a special bib made for Freya to wear right?  Any pictures? That's wonderful he did so well.



Chilly said:


> Have a great Easter and good luck Evan.



Thanks!  



khertz said:


> Those wait times!  At least the FP+ helped.



Honestly if it weren't for FP+ we'd have shown up at dinner time (assuming it wasn't at a closure level that kept us out), had dinner and stayed for fireworks.  I wouldn't have ventured in without them.  I suppose you could have gone first thing in the am and tried to pull paper but using the old windows, it'd have been difficult at best not to waste your whole day attempting it.   FP+ was an absolute godsend.



khertz said:


> I can imagine that walking through World Showcase (or trying to, rather) after those fireworks can be pretty intense. It's really great that y'all were lucky enough to be staying at a resort within walking distance to Epcot. It seems like that might be the best or only way to do it when you are visiting for NYE!



Yeah, in hindsight I suppose we could have just gone into the Ditch but...we had the E's so that wouldn't have worked as well.  We could have hung out there and waited for it to clear, hoping they'd just open the path back up.  Even walking in reverse around the WS (once it was a bit cleared out) would have been a LOT less walking.



Leshaface said:


> Caught up!
> 
> Are the gingerbread cookies pretty good?  I've heard varying reports on it smelling delicious, but the taste not living up to expectations.  I LOVE Gingerbread so much, I decided to skip it when were were there in 2012 because of the reviews.



Well, it was a little odd due to the chocolate.  I liked it but might have actually liked it better without.  I like almost any gingerbread or semi related cookie though.



Leshaface said:


> Too bad Jeff couldn't find his own mug to use...and too bad that was more time wasted for him!



He's a big boy, it was certainly entirely his choice (and did remove the possibility of later drama...at least on that subject lol)



Leshaface said:


> I'm so jealous of all these amazing trips you have coming up!



It's pretty surreal.  And needed at the moment.  I am SO ready for vacation right now!



Leshaface said:


> I completely agree with you on the line 'jumping'.  DM tries to do that all the time, but I always make her come back to me, unless the folks in front of me insist that we move ahead of them.



And that's exactly what happened, really put me in an awkward spot.



Leshaface said:


> I just don't get the 3-4 hour waits!   There is absolutely no way I would ever do that to myself or my party!  No thank you.



I can't imagine!



Leshaface said:


> Still need to check out Biergarten...



It was good!!



Leshaface said:


> I love Illuminations too, and can't imagine it getting any better than it already is.  I should try and find it on YT.



It's definitely out there.



Leshaface said:


> Great choice about stopping and grabbing some drinks for the rest of the trek home.  Super smart!



Honestly it kind of saved the night from ending on a sour note.  A pause, a breath, a quick respite from the crowd.  It was good.  Really good.



Poolrat said:


> Cynthia your night sounds   and    all at once.   Glad you were able to get done what you wanted and sorry about the final exit.



Yep,   and   all at once!  The final exit turned out ok but there were some cranky moments by all for sure.  How were the crowds at DHS?



Poolrat said:


> Great job on the drinks and your recap of the NYE Illuminations sounds awesome.  For that is the only one left to do.



It was wonderful!  



Poolrat said:


> If I ever get the chance- stay at BCV or BWV and watch from France. or at least on that side to make the getaway easier.



Yes, it would.  Part of the problem this NYE over there was the construction at Spice Road.  It made for a HUGE bottleneck in Morroco.  That wouldn't be there.  I could see eating in France or Italy and just staying over that way.



Poolrat said:


> I was at DHS and the walk home can't be beat.



I bet you got home faster!  Although really, all things considered I thought we did very well.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> That is such a cool history, and having the "real" tartan makes it even better.   It's awesome that they are marching in kilts!




It is!  They are going to melt though, Sunday looks to be quite warm, right now I think the warmest of the whole trip.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Good thing you took care of your knee - you have a trip coming up!



Well the knee won't bother me on the trip, it's just while I am running.  And it's just a bit tight, not truly injured.  I was pretty aware of it at the 12K and started to feel it about mile 4 and was careful not to overdo it after that and I think that paid off.  I can feel it just a little but it's not really much of anything.


----------



## CarolynK

We were in Epcot for NYE, too. They do put on quite a show! Kinda loud at the end, though (wow, I sound old).

Too bad you didn't get a picture of the dancers, she sounds scary! 

The crowds on the way out were terrible...I wanted to wait it out a bit (smart move on your part) but I was overruled. But it is heaven to be able to walk back to your resort on NYE.

Have a great DL trip


----------



## englishrose47

Great Updates Cynthia !! I think the Crowds would be toooo much or me !!Carol and I have lunch ressies at Biergarten next month!!!Carol LOVES German  food and really enjoyed it the last time we went !!Hoping to meet up with you and Mary Ellen after that and do some Food Booth shopping !!!


----------



## Pinkocto

Wow, what a night! Well done with FP+, glad that really helped the evening 

I might be one of the last ones who like Maelstrom, it seems all the reviews I've read recently are not the best. Fun troll pictures 

Bummer they were that behind on dinner, but glad you enjoyed it more than anticipated. Boo on the rude couple later. Kudos to your sister for intervening even though it didnt work. Shame on those CMs, but I'm sure its hard on NYE. 

Despite the crazy sounding process to get out of the park it sounds like you made good time!  

Congrats on your race! Bummer your friend didn't have the chip in correctly.


----------



## eandesmom

emmysmommy said:


> Very nice!  I love the kilt.



Aren't they fun!  They are going to melt though, poor kids!



emmysmommy said:


> I'm so looking forward to seeing you next weekend!



Me too!



emmysmommy said:


> I agree, at least they didn't mess with the best part of the ride!



Yes, it's just the trimmings, the ride itself really didn't change at all.  Both the good and the bad parts.



emmysmommy said:


> Enginerd!



Yep.  In spades 




emmysmommy said:


> Gotta admit, I loved this story in your update!  And more drama to follow from the guy.... wow!



It was so funny as at the time, we definitely didn't notice that aspect of their behaviour so it was wild to find out it was the same folks. 



emmysmommy said:


> Now that I've entered into another decade in age, I'm thinking some color will be necessary very soon to hide the grey that I'm starting to sport.



Oh my, you are so lucky to just now be having to deal with it.  I've had it since I was 21.  I am 100% grey.  It's so high maintenance it is ridiculous.  Wait as long as you can as there is no going back.

We were not sure if it was really colored...or a wig...or extensions....?

If it was real it was not a blonde that occurs in nature that is for sure.



emmysmommy said:


> I owe Biergarten to my DH from years ago when I ditched it since I was picturing bratwurst and sauerbraten on the menu and nothing else that I would like.  I was wrong...Now that I've seen photos of the buffet and the entertainment, I really need to make it there one trip.



I'm not big on either of those things either but there were tons of options.



emmysmommy said:


> Nice troll antics and photos!



Poor Troll!



emmysmommy said:


> How amazing was that?  I love how they incorporated all the countries into the show.  Wow!  What a great way to ring in the New Year!



I am so glad I didn't know ahead of time, it was just magical!  And so Epcot, so WS, just so perfect all around!



emmysmommy said:


> Those crowds!!!! Yikes!   That's some crazy detour to exit.  I suppose it is no surprise given the crowds.
> 
> Awesome updates Cynthia!



No, no surprise and I can see it for folks who needed to get tot the buses or parking lot but to the IG????  There should have been a filter in place for that.



PrincessInOz said:


> WOW!  I've always wondered if it was worth being at WDW for NYE and what it would be like.  The crowds sound insane...as do the wait times.  But it sounds like you had a great night.



Well, we didn't wait in any of those lines so it didn't impact us directly other than to just wonder at people who would wait that long.  It was crazy and I can only imagine what the MK was like. 



PrincessInOz said:


> Congrats on the run.



Thanks!  It was fun



emmysmommy said:


> Oops!  I forgot to congratulate you on your 12K run last weekend!  That's great that you have a running buddy with your hubby and a Dis running pal with Ann!



Thanks!  It was a fun run and the weather was phenomenal.  I am so used to being solo that it was pretty cool to actually run together for a bit.



emmysmommy said:


> That's some crowd for the first mile.  I would imagine it could be annoying since you just want to bound out of the group and run unhindered!!



Oh my goodness it was nutty, talk about bob and weave!  Although park commando walking is good training for race dodging I think.  It's funny, I was thinking about it and in a way it was kind of good training for the DL half as the start group will be similar.  However at least in that group, everyone should be around my pace where in this it was all over the board and you'd have times where it felt like people were practically stopped or walking in front of you, causing you to sort of stop short...on the verge of dangerous.  I know a couple of people went down, Ann and I saw one guy and then Jeff saw a woman.  I don't know if it was the crowd or what.  It was pretty darn bizarre to turn around and see literally thousands of folks still behind you headed towards the turn.  I've never seen so many people running!  Huge change from the 2 smaller events I'd done before that is for sure.



TinkyCheeks said:


> Great veranda pic!  When I was a kid, I thought it would be so very glamorous to travel for work, thinking of all the places they could go.  It took becoming an adult for me to realize that they rarely get to even leave the hotel.  The pool looks lovely, though.  Lol!



People always think that.  Even adults think that.  Adults that don't travel for work that are secretly convinced you do all kinds of glamorous or relaxing things on these trips.  Don't get me wrong, occasionally there are perks (like the air miles) but when you add in the logistics of covering childcare, the extra time lost to and from the airport, going through security, finding wherever you need to get to and then basically not leaving the venue, or conversely going from meeting to meeting to meeting...it's pretty exhausting and tedious.  Add in schlepping trade show materials and...yeah.  Not glamorous.  LOL!



TinkyCheeks said:


> Look at you, another race.  Congrats!



It was funny, when we signed up mentally it was like "cool, one in March, one in April".  I didn't do the math until after the March one and went holy cats, that is in 2 weeks.  LOL!

It worked out well though.



TinkyCheeks said:


> Wow, 120 minutes for single rider?!?  I cant even imagine.  Im with you, no ride is worth that.  People regularly wait for coasters at Cedar Point for that long, and I just dont get it.  No thank you!



I think the longest I have ever waited is close to 60 and that was only once several years ago.  45 is usually my max and that's rare I'll wait that long.  Usually 20 is our cut off for standby.



TinkyCheeks said:


> I am like you; I dont like shoving my way in front of others.  DH has a horrible habit of doing this during certain rides.  He rushes through and then yells for me to push forward through the line.  I always feel terrible about it.



We were getting pressured by everyone behind her to go join them so I didn't feel I had a choice but I hated it.



TinkyCheeks said:


> Poor Jeff, wanting it to be realistic!  And out of caramels, too.  Boo!  Isnt that always the way of it?



I know!  I mean we were in FUTURE world!  You think he could get over it.





TinkyCheeks said:


> Wait, four hours for Soarin?  No, no, no!  Days like this make FP+ seem like the most genius idea ever.



Honestly, FP+ made NYE quite doable!  It would have been a completely different trip and experience without it.



TinkyCheeks said:


> That drink sounds wonderful!



It was delish!  A bit sweet but one was perfect.



TinkyCheeks said:


> We tried Biergarten in 2009 and didnt like it, but thanks to your comments and a few others, I think Id like to give it another chance some day.  And if theres ever a time to mix your alcohol, NYE would definitely be it.



I didn't love it in 2009 either, it was just ok.  This was our first time back since then and for me it was markedly better.  Possibly because I had very low expectations or was starving.  It was over 10 hours (the mixing) so really it was not as bad as it may sound and I certainly felt fine the next day.



TinkyCheeks said:


> I totally understand not taking any pictures.  Enjoying the moment is so much more important.  Im glad you enjoyed the show so much!  Id love to go once, just for the experience.  Sounds like a drink break on the way out (or around) was a fantastic decision.



It really was a good call and a neat memory I think for all of us.  A true nightcap.



TinkyCheeks said:


> So sorry to hear that Melissa and the kids had a bad experience with that man.  Thats great that they were still able to enjoy their evening, though.



They did



TinkyCheeks said:


> Wow!  I have to say, getting in bed by 1:15 is pretty darn good, considering the crowds and how long it took to get out of there.  If you were at a bus resort, you probably still would have been in line by then!



I thought so too!!!



afwdwfan said:


> We'd be shocked if you didn't!



Lame cup but it was a lovely lovely balcony!  



afwdwfan said:


> Yikes!   Glad you at least made it in time to run the race.



I am grateful we had time to hit the porta potties first.    We did run from the parking lot to the start, I think that helped.  LOL!



afwdwfan said:


> Sorry.  I would have felt the same way you did about it.  At least you were able to ride together and the situation didn't end up ruining the evening for anyone.



Well, when everyone behind her was urging us up, there wasn't much we could do but I hated it.



afwdwfan said:


> I get it.  I'm not an engineer, but I was the same way my first time through.  I was even complaining that they didn't have diesel engines.  I finally convinced myself to just go with it and tried to make it as good as I could.  I guess just because something hasn't been done yet, doesn't mean it can't be done in the future.



The enginerd would beg to differ and explain all the reasons why a few of those features could never be possible.

Oh brother!  



afwdwfan said:


> Ok, just to carry around a poisoned apple to drink from, that would almost be worth it even if the drink wasn't all that good.



Thankfully it was REALLY good!



afwdwfan said:


> All valid points, although it is a little bit scary that a 40 minute wait is even considered to be a "better"



True.



afwdwfan said:


> Not really.  I think we've all seen "these people" before and we get it.







afwdwfan said:


> Never, in all my life, have I seen or heard this phrase in regards to that attraction.
> 
> I do agree there about not "getting" the ride though.  It is kind of an odd way to tell a story about the history of Norway.



I enjoyed the history of Norway aspect of it.  Maybe I expected more out of the ride itself?



afwdwfan said:


> Really?  Why are you even trying to justify it?  All you have to say is NYE...



Fair point



afwdwfan said:


> I tend to be that way about all the fireworks shows... especially one of the special events.  Sometimes you've just got to stand back, soak it in and enjoy the moment!



I agree!

Not to mention I've never taken the time to master fireworks pictures and without a tripod and knowing what you are doing...why bother?



afwdwfan said:


> Wow... that is just brutal!!!!    How many extra miles did you have to walk when it should have just been a short stroll???



Well it's not as far as it felt I am sure.  I think it's about a mile.



afwdwfan said:


> Yuck... well, at least they made it back in time to be able to watch the show.



Yes, all cozy at home and away from craziness   It was a win win all around!


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> Wow! I'm glad your crew wasn't too bothered by the crowds. I woukd have freaked out. I don't handkerchief crowds well.



I don't handkerchief them well either!    that's a fun auto correct!

Honestly, other than the times we were walking in between rides or to dinner (or out of the park at the end) we weren't really "in" them enough to be all that bothered.  

Thank goodness.  I could NOT have done that for an entire night.  I'd have popped in at dinner time only and skipped all rides for sure.



franandaj said:


> Those wait times!   Why would someone even consider waiting 4 hours for any ride?



It truly boggles the mind, doesn't it?



franandaj said:


> I enjoyed our lunch at Biergarten, and I even selected how it would be perfect for a big group.  There's something for everyone.



It was perfect!



franandaj said:


> I'm surprised you didn't herniated for taking pictures backstage. At DL they frown on that big time.



Herniated?  Yikes, I hope not.

You know it was funny.  It's a pretty long stretch of walking, on both sides and was definitely not manned all the way.  Yes in spots but it's not like there were CM's to really see your every move.  More on the way out at the end but all of those were blowing noisemakers and waving and saying happy new year.  They had to be exhausted!



franandaj said:


> Less than a week now until DL!



YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!  3 more work days...including today!  We actually dropped Evan's stuff at school today, it's "load the truck" day.  Oy did that boy argue with me about everything...how to label the garment bag, what toiletries to put in carry on versus luggage...how many pairs of underwear...

I mean really!  I am DREADING taking him to the airport on Sat.  He has to be there at 6:15 am.  BLEH.



rentayenta said:


> Taking me through back stage would have been a enough to send me running! You are a trooper. Dedicated party girl.



Well, until the end, it was a much nicer way to go, not crowded at all!




rentayenta said:


> Those wait times a barf worthy.  But I guess what else are folks going to do other than wait, eat, or leave?



I guess.  I honestly can't imagine staying offsite, going to one park on NYE and staying there all day like that.  I truly can't imagine it.  It sounds beyond painful.




rentayenta said:


> Love the race pics and food/drink porn. Way to go!



We had fun! Even more fun when my 2nd drink was free since the food took so long.  




rentayenta said:


> ETA: your FP+ strategy worked awesome! I'm glad you got to bypass those crazy wait times.



We would not have waited.  We'd have hung at the villa or the pool, or AK...and strolled in for a late dinner and hung after that.  Hopefully we'd have gotten in.  It doesn't appear Epcot ever closed more than a level 1 or 2 so we'd have been ok but I don't know that for sure.  However I wouldn't attempt MK.  Other than BoG there is no dining I'd want and well, the adult beverage did help the wait and...other than BoG you'd be out of luck at MK!

It would maybe be different if I had little ones still but...I dunno.  I would do Epcot again.



chocolateMinnie said:


> fantastic report and huge envy that you seem to spend as long at Disney as you do at home



Ha ha!

No, not remotely.  I hadn't been to Disney in 14 months before the NYE trip.

Well...unless you count Aulani.  LOL.

This year is a fluke and I am lucky to time a lot of it over holidays so that helps it work with my vacation days at work as I don't get all that much really.  Enough...barely though.



MEK said:


> Holy crap!  What a night!  You really got to do SO many cool things on NYE - TT, Soarin, and MS.  Then dinner (even with a wait).  I've only eaten there once and hearing how good your experience was makes me want to try it again.



I know!  Can you believe how much we got done?  It's so funny.  When we planned this trip, pre-FP+ even being announced, my expectation for NYE itself was NO rides.  Basically dinner and fireworks.  FP+ changed all of that.  We hit headliners in 2 parks, had pool time, a great meal and an amazing show.  To say it exceeded my expectations would be a gross understatement.

And we had FUN!



MEK said:


> Then you somehow managed to get into the Ditch for a rita!



I thought you'd appreciate that.  Jeff would just like to move into the Ditch.



MEK said:


> The NYE show and Illuminations on steroids sounds absolutely fantastic.



You would LOVE it!



MEK said:


> I can't quite envision why they wouldn't let you out the regular way and why you had to do that convoluted walk around.  Smart idea to stop at RnC.



Stroke of genius if I do say so myself.  And well, resting on a concrete bench is infinitely better with a nightcap.  My folks needed both, the break and the nightcap.  The only one not happy about it was Evan.  Suck it up little man...



MEK said:


> I wish you had taken a picture of the Platinum Blond.  I can't believe her drunk partner got all crazy like that.  So wrong.



The lighting is SO bad inside there, I couldn't have captured her.  But I wish I'd tried.



MEK said:


> You were so correct to stalk your reservation at the BWV.  What a life savor.



Yes it was!

Which reminds me, I need to check but I think I have to make an 11m ressie during our trip...



MEK said:


> I will probably never be in the world on NYE so thanks for sharing your experience.



Never say never!



MEK said:


> Congrats on the race.  Sounds like it was overall a great experience!



It really was.  There are things they could do to improve it but overall it was a blast.  I wish I'd walked around all the tents more, that and take a picture with Jeff lol.



MEK said:


> Nice view from your Phoenix villa!



The resort was amazing.  I would have LOVED to stay a day and enjoy.  Oh well.



CarolynK said:


> We were in Epcot for NYE, too. They do put on quite a show! Kinda loud at the end, though (wow, I sound old).



It was loud at the end, I forgot about that!



CarolynK said:


> Too bad you didn't get a picture of the dancers, she sounds scary!



She was!  He didn't make as much an impression on the dance floor as she did but boy did he make up for it later.



CarolynK said:


> The crowds on the way out were terrible...I wanted to wait it out a bit (smart move on your part) but I was overruled. But it is heaven to be able to walk back to your resort on NYE.



You were over on the correct side at least right?  How was it once you got through the IG?



CarolynK said:


> Have a great DL trip



Thanks!  I am SOOOO ready for it.  Well not really, I actually have to pack and all that rot but mentally, I really need it.


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> Great Updates Cynthia !! I think the Crowds would be toooo much or me !!Carol and I have lunch ressies at Biergarten next month!!!Carol LOVES German  food and really enjoyed it the last time we went !!Hoping to meet up with you and Mary Ellen after that and do some Food Booth shopping !!!



That will be perfect!  Are you doing FP's at Epcot or elsewhere in the am?



Pinkocto said:


> Wow, what a night! Well done with FP+, glad that really helped the evening



Oh my goodness, FP+ saved the day!  Or night.



Pinkocto said:


> I might be one of the last ones who like Maelstrom, it seems all the reviews I've read recently are not the best. Fun troll pictures



I wouldn't go so far as to say we didn't like it, we just didn't get the fuss about it (or any earthy reason why it would be a FP ride).

They were a riot with the troll.



Pinkocto said:


> Bummer they were that behind on dinner, but glad you enjoyed it more than anticipated. Boo on the rude couple later. Kudos to your sister for intervening even though it didnt work. Shame on those CMs, but I'm sure its hard on NYE.



Yes, I am sure the captain was attempting the lesser of scenes.  But boo is right.



Pinkocto said:


> Despite the crazy sounding process to get out of the park it sounds like you made good time!



I think so!



Pinkocto said:


> Congrats on your race! Bummer your friend didn't have the chip in correctly.



I felt bad for her.  Poor thing, she was supposed to run with her son, he'd fallen ill, she'd decided at the last minute to go anyway, traffic was ridiculous and she barely made the start of her race so didn't have time to tie it onto her shoe.  Major bummer though as it was a good time for her and she wanted record of it.

Although I'm not sure what you could use a 5K proof of time for...a 10K I guess?  I didn't think you could really use those for anything other than your own official records.  Maybe the Disney ones ask for a proof of time?  I didn't think so but I honestly don't know.


----------



## eandesmom

As some of you know, I can't have a trip without some sort of drama! 

Luckily it almost never actually involves me specifically.

This drama involves my May trip.

My father in law has had severe vertigo for about 3 months now.  He's been to the ER and then several other specialists to try to get to the bottom of the issue.  The last one was a neurologist.  It appears that he had a virus attack his vestibular nerve and that's what has caused this.  Unfortunately, had they diagnosed that in the ER he could have been given a steroid shot and would likely have recovered almost immediately.  As it stands, 3 months into it, damage has been done and PT is basically the recourse for improvement.  We have no idea how much improvement can be expected.  As you might imagine this has complicated his life quite a bit and he cannot drive.  His wife, Jeff's stepmom, is scheduled for a much needed vacation in May to visit her sister.

Jeff got a call last week from his dad insisting he come down to help.  Which, while of course is fine and we've been worried and it will be good for Jeff to check it out in person, is concerning in the sense that it's a month away and clearly his dad doesn't think he will be back to driving by then.  We fear there are some other self limiting issues at play here and that reinforced it a bit.  At any rate, he'd originally requested Jeff come for a weekend.  Which made no sense as if what he needs is a driver to PT...that's during the week.

The week I am supposed to be in Florida for Flower and Garden



We had 2 scary days while schedules were figured out  but thankfully my parents can help (they leave for Germany 3 days after Jeff gets back) and I do not need to make any changes to my plans.  Which is good as I really couldn't have justified the new sundress and swimsuit if I had to make major changes.  I will say it was the first time I have had a OMG I am glad I have travel insurance moment!

 my parents!

He will be gone 3 of the same days I am.  And then leaves for a work trip the day after I get back.  Not a fun couple of weeks for him.

The only other drama is Evan about how and what to pack for the band trip.  Who knew it could be so complicated.  His luggage was due to school this morning.  They don't leave till Saturday am but the luggage goes tonight, on the truck with instruments and uniforms.  The "what goes in your luggage versus what CAN go into your carryon backpack" and the whole required liquids in baggies, size of liquid, what constitutes a liquid in the eyes of TSA...

Seriously dude, just do what they say.  You can't argue.  How he does not get that is beyond me, it's hardly his first flight or trip!

Oh.my.word!!!!



Seriously at this point it's like fine, run out of underwear, wear dirty shirts, and get sunburned.  But hey, you'll have your fancy new hair gel!  In your carry-on.  Which means that YES you will live for the next 3 mornings and not be separated from it.



And hey, now you can buy wireless on the plane with your fancy new debit card...heaven forbid you read a book...or talk to whomever you get seated next to (since they are NOT allowed to change seats and you won't know till you get to the airport or on the plane who you are next to).



3 days of the trip without him...may not be a bad thing.  Bless his 14 year old button pushing heart.  Lucky for him he totally rocked his 3rd quarter report card.    I can't wait to see what he thinks of my suggestion he bring a sweatshirt for evenings.  He packed a flannel shirt (I didn't even comment on that one) and plans to wear jeans on the plane as it will be cold here when we go to the airport and for the flight and then change once they land.  Hopefully he will wear the darn band sweatshirt he HAD to have.  I think he will but man, you can't tell with that one these days.

I also hope it's actually clean...

I SO need a vacation it's not even funny!

In a yes I obsess about silly things way...our race results from Sunday have been bugging me.  The whole pace not matching the distance thing.  It's billed as a 12K.  The big thing of course is the Seahawks 12th man.  The question was...would they really just call it a 12K even if it was actually longer?

And the answer is...yes.

I actually checked the USATF site, which is who certifies courses so that they can be chip timed, or gun timed, and used as a submission as  "certified" race should you need it and sure enough...it's 12.31K!  Exactly the distance that matches the pace result we all received.

I know it shouldn't matter.  I know I'm being silly.  But I was awfully hung up on the fact that the race 2 weeks prior I knew hadn't been my best, felt that way during and the results matched it.  While this one didn't feel necessarily my "best" it certainly felt very good and strong and with the hills, I was happy with the pace it showed.  If it was right.  The not knowing really bugged me!  And it bugged me just as much to think that it was the slower pace as really then that meant I just don't have a clue how I actually feel during a race..and that was a bit unsettling.  It's also an indicator for the half  in terms of where I am at right now and expected finish time so I like to know those things.  I am a planner you know!

The kind of cool thing is that it bugged Ann just as much.    We will be perfect running partners for the half.  I'm not alone in my craziness.

She is putting up with my craziness on an outfit for the race as well.  I did order a skirt....

oh and...

*3 days from now I will be on a plane on my way to DISNEYLAND!*

want a sneak peek of the band?

We did check out a little of the dress rehearsal last night as Jeff won't be there to see it and really wanted to.  It was also good for me to see exactly "where" Evan was in the line up.

Can you find him?

















Of course they stopped and disbanded before I could take more...sorry flags and drum line and the rest of the band...you didn't make it into my pics this round, we will see you on Sunday!

They look REALLY sloppy here but I'm sure it will be better Sunday.  Jaded older kids for sure.

Of course now my day is ending with a bit more drama.

Literally.

The equipment truck was supposed to be loaded after school.  Apparently a window on the truck was broken.  I have NO details on that yet.  But as a result, truck hasn't been loaded.  Evan is also doing stage crew and would "maybe" have set building after school.  The set building part drives me nuts.  It's an ad hoc willy nilly schedule based on whomever the crew lead is for that play and when they decide to call it.  Which makes it very hard for a parent to schedule around.  Turns out he did have it and called me just now to let me know that 1) he is at stage crew and 2) truck loading is at 5 and he will "maybe" go if he isn't building.

Um....you HAVE to go load your own stuff.  They made a HUGE deal about it.  You must physically see that your exact items make it on the truck.  I told him he had to leave crew, go load, and then go back.  I mean seriously, it is in the same building!

Then I get a text.

Loading isn't until 7

Then I get another one (this one from the band director)

they want parent help

Guess there goes my workout and taking my car in for service!


----------



## kid-at-heart

Love, love, love the band uniforms.  Your son is so lucky.

Band sweatshirt, bad memories.  Sarah took her sweatshirt to band camp and another student tried to claimed it.  They were not trying to steal it, just everyone's shirts were in a pile, yep on the floor like your earlier photo and since they all had one, someone just grabbed one which was the correct size and decided it belonged to them.  When I asked Sarah where her overly expensive shirt was she said she lost it in the room.  I made her start asking her roommates to check for her name.  Yep, someone else had it.  I do not know who lost their shirt but I am glad we marked all of Sarah's clothes with her name.

Kate


----------



## PrincessInOz

OMG!  I hope your FiL makes a full recovery and soon.  So sorry that the family is having to go through this.

In a different parallel universe, you could be having to organize your DS to head to a 3 day camping trip.  The packing/not-packing list sounds very similar and equally as restrictive.  In this parallel universe, no hair gel is allowed as they are heading into the bush for the camp.  




The band looks great!  3 Days and counting.


----------



## Poolrat

eandesmom said:


> Yes, it would.  Part of the problem this NYE over there was the construction at Spice Road.  It made for a HUGE bottleneck in Morroco.  That wouldn't be there.  I could see eating in France or Italy and just staying over that way.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you got home faster!  Although really, all things considered I thought we did very well.



Oh I  got hit with some chemical smell from Spice Road and it almost took me down.   
I hope that now it that it is open the bottle neck does not exist like Mexico. 

I really need to think, how I got home. Not liquor induced but I know I wanted to walk but the boat may have been right there. I have no pictures of the way "home" so I'm going with walk.... 


Ugh on the drama - I remember those years.   Ugh on all the trip related drama and I am glad that all worked out.   

YES girl you do need a vacation and you are getting one!!!!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

Whew! Hooray for your folks!  


All that packing drama is too much, they should have asked parents to help days ago if they needed help. Ok, they're behind because of the window but that shouldn't need tons of extra hands. 

Too funny about the hair gel. 

Glad your mind is at ease with the race results now


----------



## franandaj

eandesmom said:


> I don't handkerchief them well either!    that's a fun auto correct!
> 
> Herniated?  Yikes, I hope not.



Boy was my phone having a mind of it's own day! No wonder I try not to post from my phone much.  

Hey, if you folks are going to Schooner or Later, the new house is like a mile or so away from there.  If you are interested and we are able to meet up, I'd be happy to show it to you.  I can completely understand if you didn't want to see it, but if you did, and I wasn't somewhere else, I'd be happy to meet with you and let you see it.  I can totally understand that you'd be with your parents and Eric and they probably wouldn't want to see it, but just offering.  Send me a FB message if you want to.


----------



## dizneeat

I really hope that your FiL can be helped and he can get back to his regular life. What a mixup with your trip and now Jeff having to go see his dad. Thank god for your parents being able to help out. And thank god for you being so organized as I would have freaked! 

Love the pics of the rehearsal. The kids look awesome in their uniforms. PLEASE, take a lot of photos when they actually walk down Main Street. 

Yippie for only three days until you leave! 

Oh, and I can SO relate to the packing done by a teenager. We used to take our 14 years to London for a week and would give them details of what to take and what to pack and we always had the - "But I can tell them it's okay to take on a plane" discussion. 
(And yes, I was the one giggling when they took away their bottles, pocket knives and other sharp objects).


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> As some of you know, I can't have a trip without some sort of drama!



I read this statement and just   I am just about to post to my PTR with almost the exact opening...   drama... gotta have some sort of drama.



eandesmom said:


> Luckily it almost never actually involves me specifically.



AND this is me too... rarely does it involve me.  



eandesmom said:


> My father in law has had severe vertigo for about 3 months now.  He's been to the ER and then several other specialists to try to get to the bottom of the issue.  The last one was a neurologist.  It appears that he had a virus attack his vestibular nerve and that's what has caused this.  Unfortunately, had they diagnosed that in the ER he could have been given a steroid shot and would likely have recovered almost immediately.  As it stands, 3 months into it, damage has been done and PT is basically the recourse for improvement.  We have no idea how much improvement can be expected.  As you might imagine this has complicated his life quite a bit and he cannot drive.  His wife, Jeff's stepmom, is scheduled for a much needed vacation in May to visit her sister.



Seriously now though... I am sorry to hear this.  That has to be a bit concerning.



eandesmom said:


> Jeff got a call last week from his dad insisting he come down to help.  Which, while of course is fine and we've been worried and it will be good for Jeff to check it out in person, is concerning in the sense that it's a month away and clearly his dad doesn't think he will be back to driving by then.  We fear there are some other self limiting issues at play here and that reinforced it a bit.  At any rate, he'd originally requested Jeff come for a weekend.  Which made no sense as if what he needs is a driver to PT...that's during the week.
> 
> The week I am supposed to be in Florida for Flower and Garden



Oh, this is the type of thing that everyone hopes to avoid... some sort of conflict with a planned trip. 




eandesmom said:


> We had 2 scary days while schedules were figured out  but thankfully my parents can help (they leave for Germany 3 days after Jeff gets back) and I do not need to make any changes to my plans.  Which is good as I really couldn't have justified the new sundress and swimsuit if I had to make major changes.  I will say it was the first time I have had a OMG I am glad I have travel insurance moment!



I am glad to hear that your parent are going to be able to help!




eandesmom said:


> He will be gone 3 of the same days I am.  And then leaves for a work trip the day after I get back.  Not a fun couple of weeks for him.



Poor Jeff!




eandesmom said:


> The only other drama is Evan about how and what to pack for the band trip.  Who knew it could be so complicated.  His luggage was due to school this morning.  They don't leave till Saturday am but the luggage goes tonight, on the truck with instruments and uniforms.  The "what goes in your luggage versus what CAN go into your carryon backpack" and the whole required liquids in baggies, size of liquid, what constitutes a liquid in the eyes of TSA...
> 
> Seriously dude, just do what they say.  You can't argue.  How he does not get that is beyond me, it's hardly his first flight or trip!
> 
> Oh.my.word!!!!
> 
> Seriously at this point it's like fine, run out of underwear, wear dirty shirts, and get sunburned.  But hey, you'll have your fancy new hair gel!  In your carry-on.  Which means that YES you will live for the next 3 mornings and not be separated from it.
> 
> And hey, now you can buy wireless on the plane with your fancy new debit card...heaven forbid you read a book...or talk to whomever you get seated next to (since they are NOT allowed to change seats and you won't know till you get to the airport or on the plane who you are next to).



I think sometimes teen boys can be just as if not more dramatic than girls.  






eandesmom said:


> In a yes I obsess about silly things way...our race results from Sunday have been bugging me.  The whole pace not matching the distance thing.  It's billed as a 12K.  The big thing of course is the Seahawks 12th man.  The question was...would they really just call it a 12K even if it was actually longer?
> 
> And the answer is...yes.
> 
> I actually checked the USATF site, which is who certifies courses so that they can be chip timed, or gun timed, and used as a submission as  "certified" race should you need it and sure enough...it's 12.31K!  Exactly the distance that matches the pace result we all received.
> 
> I know it shouldn't matter.  I know I'm being silly.  But I was awfully hung up on the fact that the race 2 weeks prior I knew hadn't been my best, felt that way during and the results matched it.  While this one didn't feel necessarily my "best" it certainly felt very good and strong and with the hills, I was happy with the pace it showed.  If it was right.  The not knowing really bugged me!  And it bugged me just as much to think that it was the slower pace as really then that meant I just don't have a clue how I actually feel during a race..and that was a bit unsettling.  It's also an indicator for the half  in terms of where I am at right now and expected finish time so I like to know those things.  I am a planner you know!
> 
> The kind of cool thing is that it bugged Ann just as much.    We will be perfect running partners for the half.  I'm not alone in my craziness.



OMG!  I am so glad you figured this out.  It was bugging me... but I felt like I was just being crazy.  I am so glad that you are I are closely matched in craziness.  

And... I am gonna say something here that may be not so popular.  Why do they have to bill it to match the "12th man"?  Ugh!  Not being a true Seahawks fan,   I would rather them bill it the way it truly is and not fib on the distance.  I noticed they did the same with the turn out... they listed 12 thousand in the representation.    Oh well...




eandesmom said:


> She is putting up with my craziness on an outfit for the race as well.  I did order a skirt....



  Did you get the yellow one?  And... you are being crazy with the outfit for the race?  I missed that...  I haven't thought you were being crazy in the least bit.  Course... maybe that is due to the equal level of crazy. 



eandesmom said:


> *3 days from now I will be on a plane on my way to DISNEYLAND!*



THAT is so cool!!!  



eandesmom said:


> We did check out a little of the dress rehearsal last night as Jeff won't be there to see it and really wanted to.  It was also good for me to see exactly "where" Evan was in the line up.



I really love their uniforms.  I was in band back in high school and believe me... ours were no where near as cool!



eandesmom said:


> The equipment truck was supposed to be loaded after school.  Apparently a window on the truck was broken.  I have NO details on that yet.  But as a result, truck hasn't been loaded.



Oh no!



eandesmom said:


> Evan is also doing stage crew and would "maybe" have set building after school.  The set building part drives me nuts.  It's an ad hoc willy nilly schedule based on whomever the crew lead is for that play and when they decide to call it.  Which makes it very hard for a parent to schedule around.  Turns out he did have it and called me just now to let me know that 1) he is at stage crew and 2) truck loading is at 5 and he will "maybe" go if he isn't building.
> 
> Um....you HAVE to go load your own stuff.  They made a HUGE deal about it.  You must physically see that your exact items make it on the truck.  I told him he had to leave crew, go load, and then go back.  I mean seriously, it is in the same building!
> 
> Then I get a text.
> 
> Loading isn't until 7
> 
> Then I get another one (this one from the band director)
> 
> they want parent help
> 
> Guess there goes my workout and taking my car in for service!







eandesmom said:


> Sorry for the delay in the update, I did work on it this week but in between work trips, kid events, race packet pickup, a funeral and the actual race, it was a crazy weekend!  I was once again, on the road for work.  This time in Phoenix.  And stole a little time between sessions to hopefully get this update written.
> 
> Ok truthfully, when I started this update, sessions were going for another 45 minutes and then there was a 30 min break before the evening reception and dinner.  It seemed a FAR better use of my time to come and sit on my villa verandah and work on my update with a cool glass of
> 
> Water.



You had a crazy week!  I think the water looks very refreshing!



eandesmom said:


> It was Phoenix after all!  And man, as pretty as it is the dry heat is not friendly to my eyes.



I forgot to ask if they felt 100% on sunday. 



eandesmom said:


> At check in one my experts, who had not booked his room when I told him to and then was unable to get one, tried to get a room.  No dice.  So I offered to get he, and the other late addition expert Id brought, a key to my room so at least everyone had an onsite home base.  As I mentioned that I got a "hey" we can upgrade yours (meaning me) to a villa suite.



Very nice upgrade!!!



eandesmom said:


> With a balcony overlooking the pool.  As close as I got to a pool at this event but still, a stolen 45 minutes is rather heavenly.  Plus....it is April.  As some of you may recallI tend to destroy my feet every April once we move into Sandal/Open Toe shoe season I have to acclimate my feet each year and somehow it always seems to kick off at a work event in a dry heat site like..Vegas or...Phoenix.  45 minutes of no shoes sounded almost even better than the balcony!  Of course, over the course of 2 afternoon breaks like that I realized I was missing a couple of pictures that were home and not yet uploaded.  Oh well, at least I tried, right?
> 
> And hey, I did have coffee on the balcony, once!



Well, just having the balcony overlooking the pool is a great thing even if you never got into the pool. 


eandesmom said:


> Instead, I ran yesterday!  As most of you know, Ann and I (and Jeff lol) ran a local 12K.  It was a crazy race, they said it capped out at 10,000 people and it did sell out.  There were 2 races, a 5K and a 12K.  The "official" results show about 4,000 people in each one.  I've no idea  if close to 2,000 people dropped out or they included the kids race in the "cap" or what.  I can certainly believe there were 10-12,000 people there!  It started out a wee bit stressful.  We knew it would be crowded and traffic could be an issue and thought wed given ourselves plenty of time.  We did not allow for 45 minutes on the off-ramp of the highway!  Jeff had to take off his shoe while we were sitting there so I could put the timing chip on it! Jeff and I literally got to the starting gate area with 7 minutes to spare.  Minutes we used to hit the porta potties and for me to find Ann. And sadly, no starting line pictures.  Bummer.



As much as it was a bummer not to get that starting line pic... it would have been even more a bummer to not find each other in that mess.  I am SO glad we did!!!





eandesmom said:


> The first mile was incredibly congested, almost walking pace  but it got better after that although we were dodging folks probably till mile 3. This was only my third race ever so it was pretty trippy to go from groups of 300-500 to4,000.



Congestion is always a pain at big races.  The phm I did was HORRID... like way worse than the Seahawks 12k.  I am so glad that by this January with all the corral changes they seem to have made it much better... at least for the first few corrals.  I think the back still has quite a bit of congestion.



eandesmom said:


> It was really fun to actually run with someone for once.



I really was fun!  I just wish I could have kept up with you a bit more!



eandesmom said:


> Thankfully it was not his hip.  Turned out he'd tried to get ahead to go out in the first wave, went too far, got barricaded out and had to go back around and had started after we did, in wave 3!  Since it was chip timed it didn't matter but it was a trip to see him come from behind like that.  He still can't figure out how we got in the 2nd wave and he couldn't figure it out.  Men.  (sorry guys).  It wasn't rocket science!




It is so impressive that he still managed to pass us!



eandesmom said:


> Ann asked if I wanted to go catch up to him and I laughed.  The man is a LOT faster than I, 00:50-2:00 per mile faster depending on the day and our paces.  No way was I catching him!  He didn't see us, but he did hear me.  LOL!  Especially given that when he passed  (ok, went flying by) I think we were at the top of one of the "rolling" hills.  It was not a flat course.  Not horrible, but certainly not flat and more than one "roll"



I think you must have more experience with hills.  OMG!  They about killed me.  



eandesmom said:


> It was a gorgeous day, could not have been better weather wise and it was so nice not to run in the rain.  Fun to see the Seahawks training facility even though well, it just looked like a field and a big building.  LOL!  Some CRAZY outfits, people really got dressed up (like fully jersey pads ect kind of dressed up, I really should have gotten pictures!  I turned it on a little too early at the end and miscalculated how many hills were left when I did so (and my IT band let me know lol)  but overall was pretty pleased with my finish.  It was much better than the Birch Bay race a couple of weeks prior (especially since it wasn't raining with 35 mph wind bursts) and more along the lines of where I think I should be.   With the hills and the fact that I actually came to a full stop at the 4 mile water break (less because I needed the water and more because given our 7 minute close cut to the start, I'd not had a sip of water before the race and had the worst coffee dry mouth.  BLEH!  Needed to rinse out. ) I was pleased with the end result.



It was such a nice day!  And you did AWESOME!!!



eandesmom said:


> More importantly, it felt better and was fun!  Amazing what the sun can do, its the first race I've ever had in nice weather.  What a difference that made!  Sun, lake, mountains....just beautiful!  And a sea of navy and green.   I kind of like my overall place number.  999.  LOL!  What are the odds of that? Out of 4044 Im pretty happy with that given that I've been running less than 1 year.  I did better in my division and in my gender groups than the previous race as well so I was pleased. Jeff did really well, 9th in his division and 229th overall.  Brat.



You and Jeff both are phenomenal runners!  ESPECIALLY since you have only been at this for less than a year!!!




eandesmom said:


> Ann and I both have some questions about the results.  When you get your results it will show you your total time, your overall place, place in your division and place in your gender.  It also shows your average pace for the race.  The pace in this instance does NOT match up with the distance.  It was a 12K.  Which should be 7.456 miles.  However the pace we all got in our results, combined with our total time, when you do the math does not add up to a 7.456 mile race.  It adds up to a 7.65 mile race which jived with my watch and the app Ann uses.  This was true for all 3 of us! Not really a big deal except well, it is.  It's like a 12-13 second per mile difference and if you were using this race as a "proof of time" for a Disney  it would kind of bite as the pace the official race results show, aren't what you'd get credit for if you submit it as a 12K.  And that's enough to put you in a different corral!



Like I said...so glad you figured it out!  But even knowing we were right... still is good that we were not looking to use it as a POT.  Cause it is still billed as a 12k.  I am not sure that the powers that be would not just see 12k and the finish time and do the calculations based on that.  For that reason it still bugs me... but I am mostly over it. 



eandesmom said:


> We got to hang out with Ann for a little bit after the race and also meet up with another friend from a DVC running FB group we all participate in



That was so cool!



eandesmom said:


> Yeah, my running knickers are totally obnoxious.  I love them.



They are not any more obnoxious than any other things that people wear running and certainly no where near some of the costumes!!!



eandesmom said:


> That may well be the only picture I get of me at the race.  I just realized the official photos are looking for them by bib number and with mine on the leg, they may or may not find me!  We will see.  I suppose if they find one, facial recognition will do the rest.  It has to be better than the last one.  2 significantly older guys in front of me and none of me by myself at the finish.  It's super depressing.



Well, for about half the race you could always look around my pics...  they may have caught the two of us. 



eandesmom said:


> Our poor friend hadn't done a chip timed one like this before (which was funny to me as I've only done ones that use this exact chip, 3 of them now) and had put it in the pocket of her skirt as she too was late.  She was supposed to do the 5K with her son but he'd fallen ill the night before and it was an 11th hour call as to whether she was going to do it solo.  I did feel bad.  but..the instructions I think were pretty clear that it had to go on your shoe.  Or at least I thought it was, it had a picture of where to put it.  It didn't say, in all fairness, that it's a proximity sensor (to the mat) and will not work if you don't put it on your shoe.  I know it's happened to others.  In fact, I wonder if that explains the 2K of folks who didn't have times???



I know I told you about Steve's experience and feelings... but I have to say I kinda agree with him on how silly they are.  Did you see how many people were posting that they had to dig theirs out of the trash?  $20 is pretty much a racket to have as a replacement cost!




eandesmom said:


> I was a dork and didn't think to get a picture of Jeff and I!



I feel so bad about this... I really should have offered!!!




eandesmom said:


> I did get a picture of our post race breakfast



Okay... I am jealous!  I stopped at Red Robin (dd talked me into meeting her between shifts )  Let me just say.. I was in the mood for something I just didnt get. 



eandesmom said:


> And, at 4:30 on New Years Eve we saw this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No joke!



That is crazy!  I can't believe how few people there were!



eandesmom said:


> We spit out by Living with the Land.  And, although it was a long way around in some ways, it was not crowded so that helped a bit I think.  We were headed here



We got routed out that way on one of the days during F&W last year.

[





eandesmom said:


> I refused.  I do NOT do that.  That then made her crabby.  She had "checked" with everyone in between our two groups and they were "ok" with it.  Honestly I didn't care if they were ok (and they probably were not but told her they were, she is persuasive like that), I was not ok with it.  But between my sister and all the saps she conned, we were urged forward with me being mortified and apologizing to each soul as we walked by.  If anyone reading this was there, I am sorry.  It kind of got to the point of pick which will make the lesser of scenes in a sea million people squished into a very small space.



I am not comfortable with such things either... but honestly if someone politely asks me... I truly do not have a problem letting a family reunite.  Now.. barging without politely asking is a different storey. 



eandesmom said:


> And then, it was off to Space!
> 
> Some of us went Orange, others (like my Dad) went Green



Do you know I have never attempted either?  I have always thought it would be too frightening for me.  Maybe Green would be ok... 



eandesmom said:


> As we passed by MouseGears, we hit a kiosk and I bought the boys a 4 parks BandIt decoration thing or whatever they are called.  Basically kids with the same colors had already mixed up their bands (despite them having their names on the back) so each boy got a park.  Evan = AK, Eric = DHS, Q = Epcot and K got MK.  I think.  Finally we made it to Soarin.



That is frustrating.  My ds mixed his up between one resort and the next.  Silly boys!




eandesmom said:


> I don't recall if my mom went on Soarin but Kerri couldnt.  Thank heavens for FP+.  The Standby wait for Soaring was 4 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I kinda feel like it seems like an odd thing to do.  You go and spend basically the better part of a day to ride one ride?  



eandesmom said:


> My agenda?
> 
> This
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had seen folks carrying them and lit up, it looked like a poisoned apple.  All I could tell was it was from France.  What I hoped was it was somehow related to a slushie but I was dying to know.  So I fought my way back through the bottle neck at Morocco (and the same drunk guy who had been hanging there harassing folks my first pass through)
> 
> _The Parisian Cosmo Cocktail
> _
> Grand Marnier, Grey Goose vodka and cranberry juice with a glow cube. I think it is possibly the same stuff in the Cosmo Slush they have during Food and Wine, just not slushified?
> 
> Ahhhheaven![/q;uote]
> 
> YUM!
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a funny thing.  Id been to Biergarten once before, back in 2008 on our first full "family" trip that had all 4 of our kids after Jeff and I had gotten married.  I liked it, but didn't love it.  Jeff LOVED it, as did the E's and I think the big kids, K&T were ambivalent.  I don't know if the menu really changed, food quality just improved, a new chef or if I was just absolutely starving but it was one of those nights where everything tasted amazing.  Ok not everything but darn close.  It was really really good and I had seconds.  Thirds!  Like Ohana, it is a great large group spot and truly I think, everyone loved it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a great place for a large group.  I imagine you didn't have to share a table with strangers?  We almost didn't... but we had a couple who dinned with us.  Pretty sure they wished they had not.
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> And do a never done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit, I think we all liked the movie at the end better than the ride.  We didn't quite get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have never done it?  It is an odd little ride... but I have fond memories of it.  First time I rode, dh and ds tried to act like they tricked me onto a "thrill" ride.  When it goes backwards and the troll yells "over the falls"  DS and DH convinced me we were going backward over the falls.  I was terrified!  It was a lot of fun when I found out it was all a bit tease... then we all laughed. (hence the fond part of the memory )
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> After Malestorm and more time in the dump shop than anyone needs we found ourselves at a bit of a standstill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you got some great pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> and yes for those counting, I'd had wine in the afternoon, a poisoned apple, and a beer with dinner.  I was in fact slightly concerned about the mix but well, it WAS NYE! Plus it had been over a pretty long period of time.  Like 10 hours.  LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't counting.. pretty sure that isn't so much given 1. the time frame and 2.  It was NYE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember I mentioned that Illuminations was my favorite?
> 
> I lied.
> 
> Epcot NYE wins.
> 
> HAND DOWN
> 
> They started with ringing in the New Year in the order that the various countries had run it in.  As they mentioned the countries, fireworks would go off over that country and it would light up, along with music themed to that country.  Then it would continue.  Finally it got to the USA.  And the countdown began!  HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
> 
> 
> Followed by what to me, was kind of like Illuminations on Steroids.
> 
> LOVED
> 
> LOVED
> 
> LOVED
> 
> It!
> 
> I don't have pictures.
> 
> Not one.
> 
> I knew the iphone couldn't capture it and didn't even try.  I just wanted to be in the moment, and I was.  It was MAGICAL.  I cant express enough how much I enjoyed it.  As did all of us that stayed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure it was amazing!!
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> However.
> 
> Getting out?
> 
> Not so Magical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ugh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> As we approached the UK I made an executive decision.
> 
> *YOU.
> 
> SIT HERE.*
> 
> _that'd be me talking to my mom, dad and Kerri
> _
> 
> They all meekly agreed and gratefully sat on a bench with the E's.
> 
> I grabbed Jeff and bBig Eric and we headed here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it sounds like you made a great executive decision!
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally we were on our way.  Except mom wasn't quite done with hers
> 
> Sneaky lady
> 
> She tucked it inside her camera bag and VERY carefully walked through.
> 
> Jeff did something similar (like up inside their sleeve or another one of the guys did)
> 
> It was pretty classic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may have had to do that with a starbucks drink that was purchased before going on the LM ride in DCA.  Told you can't go on until you toss your drink, but the drink is the largest one (and hence more expensive than some)  that you just purchased... seems like the thing to do is carefully sit it upright in your bag and really watch it while you sit your bag down next to you on the ride.
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then they found the platinum blonde and her dancing companion were also on the boat.  And he apparently, was quite drunk.  And loud.  And swearing up a storm over something.  Kolby started to freak out a bit.  Mel, who does not have a shy bone in her body approached him and said he was making her child uncomfortable.  To which he replied pretty nastily, basically something along the lines of "that's your problem, not mine".  While the CMs and and boat captain tried (unsuccessfully) to calm the man down, they did not ask him to get off the boat.  So, Melissa and her kids did and walked back.  Fortunately by the time they were safely in the villa, the fireworks had just started and they were able to watch them from the balcony.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is horrible!!
> 
> 
> 
> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I felt bad.  None of us honestly, had been all that uncomfortable in the crowds and didn't really see much of folks behaving too badly, at least not at the level that made us uncomfortable, certainly nothing the E's mentioned at all.  I am not sure if that's simply due to more exposure to it, less sensitivity, or simply height.  Kolby is by far the tiniest of our gang and I can easily see where that might really make a difference in the experience.  At any rate, they had enjoyed a great night and her in words, survived an annoying blip.  With that, and given that it was now around 1:15 am, we all gratefully stumbled to our beds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am glad she was able to look past it and that you all were able to get to sleep.
Click to expand...


----------



## emmysmommy

Oh my!!  Sorry about your FIL but thankfully your sweet parents are pitching in.  God bless them!  I hope all works out well.  Glad you don't have to second guess that new bathing suit and sundress! 

Whew! My curiosity is now satisfied with your _12.31K _run.  I was wondering how that worked out. 

YAY for your final days before DL!  

Wishing you safe travels and I'm pretty sure you'll pack enough underpants and sunscreen for yourself!    I'm sorry but I have to laugh at your story about Evan's packing and his priorities.  Teens are funny critters sometimes.  You really will need a vacation.


----------



## teekathepony

Yikes, sorry to hear about your FIL! And very happy that your folks were able to step up and help.  
So exciting, Disneyland so soon!! I hope the luggage all got loaded and on its way (Drama indeed! Yikes!) and the right stuff is in the carry-ons.


----------



## Chilly

Hope your FIL is ok, yeah for Mummy and Daddy help.


----------



## Chilly

eandesmom said:


> You had a special bib made for Freya to wear right?  Any pictures? That's wonderful he did so well.



Indeed I do, not the best photo of her so here's a couple of other better ones.


----------



## afwdwfan

Yeah... lot of drama.  

I hope your FIL recovers.  It isn't the most convenient of circumstances, but at least it is going to work out that Jeff can be there for him and you can still make your trip.  Your parents are indeed awesome.  

Now aside from that... it seems like a certain band director and 14 year old are causing some drama of their own.   I'm sure it will work out fine and they'll get everything loaded.  And at least you'll be there to verify that one.  

And if Evan doesn't want to pack accordingly, I guess he'll be cold.  It is a learning experience.


----------



## eandesmom

kid-at-heart said:


> Love, love, love the band uniforms.  Your son is so lucky.



I know!  Ours were hideous.  I did band for 2 years before moving on to cheer and flags and while I loved being in the marching band....UGH on the uniforms.  Evan's school was our rival back then but even then, I though they were the coolest thing ever (though our cheerleading ones were WAY better of course..)



kid-at-heart said:


> Band sweatshirt, bad memories.  Sarah took her sweatshirt to band camp and another student tried to claimed it.  They were not trying to steal it, just everyone's shirts were in a pile, yep on the floor like your earlier photo and since they all had one, someone just grabbed one which was the correct size and decided it belonged to them.  When I asked Sarah where her overly expensive shirt was she said she lost it in the room.  I made her start asking her roommates to check for her name.  Yep, someone else had it.  I do not know who lost their shirt but I am glad we marked all of Sarah's clothes with her name.
> 
> Kate



YEAH for marking names.  I am glad you mentioned it as I don't think that one has his name on it.  



PrincessInOz said:


> OMG!  I hope your FiL makes a full recovery and soon.  So sorry that the family is having to go through this.



I've had vertigo twice, once for 2 weeks and once for a month.  The first time was brutal so I can relate (2nd time was pleasant most of the time and just a bit annoying).  We are grateful they figured it out but concerned about recovery so I am really glad Jeff is going to be able to check it out in person.



PrincessInOz said:


> In a different parallel universe, you could be having to organize your DS to head to a 3 day camping trip.  The packing/not-packing list sounds very similar and equally as restrictive.  In this parallel universe, no hair gel is allowed as they are heading into the bush for the camp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The band looks great!  3 Days and counting.



  yeah, the critters might want to eat the hair gel!  NO smelly stuff for outdoor camps, we've been through those packing lists before.  Heck, finally getting Eric's correct patch on his scout shirt last night before his meeting and then ironing his band uniform for a different event this morning was almost a welcome relief after the drama of Evan's packing.

Though I don't know that it really had anything to do with packing...developments last night indicate stress on other things and it probably just spilled over.

Or he's 14

or both.




Poolrat said:


> Oh I  got hit with some chemical smell from Spice Road and it almost took me down.


 UGH!  I didn't notice anything like that but it was SO crowded there, by far the worst spot in the WS that we walked through



Poolrat said:


> I hope that now it that it is open the bottle neck does not exist like Mexico.



Me too.  I don't expect the crowds to be so bad for F&G that I'd notice but that Friday of F&W in Sept with Jeff, or the Sat if we head over then...we will see for sure.

Mexico is still bad.  As they build out the lake side more, it could get worse...



Poolrat said:


> I really need to think, how I got home. Not liquor induced but I know I wanted to walk but the boat may have been right there. I have no pictures of the way "home" so I'm going with walk....



Well...not memorable can be good...maybe that means it was quick.



Poolrat said:


> Ugh on the drama - I remember those years.   Ugh on all the trip related drama and I am glad that all worked out.
> 
> YES girl you do need a vacation and you are getting one!!!!!!



Well, part of it may be school stress related and I'm just the convinient outlet.

Just when I was ready to toss him out the window....

Huge argument about him going to help load the truck last night...he "couldn't" because he had too much homework.

Tough.  He made a commitment, not the directors fault the truck was late, they are short people and everyone is required to help load.

His choice to do stage crew and spend time after school on that.  

And then got to the homework.

I made him go load the truck.  I went and helped load the truck.

On the way home I get the

"Keeping good grades is really hard!"

"I'm struggling with xxx" in school, casually tossed out.

A thoughtful, engaging conversation ensued with a fun brainstorming session.

He came home excited, in a great mood, ate and got right to work.

I even got a "thank you, that helped a lot!"

Had we not gone to load the truck, he'd have sat on the couch the entire time staring at his ipad...stuck in the same spot and in the same bad mood.

I may keep him after all. 



Pinkocto said:


> Whew! Hooray for your folks!
> 
> 
> All that packing drama is too much, they should have asked parents to help days ago if they needed help. Ok, they're behind because of the window but that shouldn't need tons of extra hands.



Well, all hands were supposed to be on deck after school to load.  All 190 of them (the kids).  Once it turned to a 7pm load which was not his fault, he knew he'd not get all the kids between various sports commitments etc so he did make a request for any extra hands available.  It was actually the windshield.  It was a brand new rental truck so I'm not sure if it got a new windshield or they got a new truck.  And trust me, I went and helped.  they needed all those hands!  I have NEVER seen so much gear and I went on 2 different bigger band trips.



Pinkocto said:


> Too funny about the hair gel.



He kills me!



Pinkocto said:


> Glad your mind is at ease with the race results now



It was bugging me.  Silly I know but it was.



franandaj said:


> Boy was my phone having a mind of it's own day! No wonder I try not to post from my phone much.



  I try not to as well, it always does something crazy.



franandaj said:


> Hey, if you folks are going to Schooner or Later, the new house is like a mile or so away from there.  If you are interested and we are able to meet up, I'd be happy to show it to you.  I can completely understand if you didn't want to see it, but if you did, and I wasn't somewhere else, I'd be happy to meet with you and let you see it.  I can totally understand that you'd be with your parents and Eric and they probably wouldn't want to see it, but just offering.  Send me a FB message if you want to.



I would LOVE to!  I definitely will and I'm sure my parents would love it, as would Eric.    I really hope we make it to S&L.  It will really annoy Jeff but it's SO yummy!.  Waiting on my mom's schedule in terms of her "meets" to see where things land.


----------



## mickeystoontown

Oh Cynthia, you drama magnet you!    Just like you, drama seems to surround me at the worst of times.  (you may remember my temp backed out just a day before we left for Disney last year) 

I know that it had to be a bit frustrating figuring out how to reconfigure (if need be) the plans but it sounds like it is working out.  Jeff is a great son for going and staying with his dad.  Hope that he recovers soon.

As far as the band and packing drama, know this....our orchestra trips sometimes end up chaotic like that.  None of the "responsible" adults let the parents or kids know what needs to happen when until the last minute.  Hopefully E will get all of his things loaded onto the truck and he won't have to toss a lot of stuff when he arrives at the airport.


----------



## eandesmom

dizneeat said:


> I really hope that your FiL can be helped and he can get back to his regular life. What a mixup with your trip and now Jeff having to go see his dad. Thank god for your parents being able to help out. And thank god for you being so organized as I would have freaked!




Well, I am not sure organized helped at all.  If my parents trip was a week earlier I am not sure what we'd have done.  A lot of it was luck.  I hope he can get better and I hope it is a lot better by then.  I have had it and it's not fun.



dizneeat said:


> Love the pics of the rehearsal. The kids look awesome in their uniforms. PLEASE, take a lot of photos when they actually walk down Main Street.



I will!!



dizneeat said:


> Yippie for only three days until you leave!



TWO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'd better pack



dizneeat said:


> Oh, and I can SO relate to the packing done by a teenager. We used to take our 14 years to London for a week and would give them details of what to take and what to pack and we always had the - "But I can tell them it's okay to take on a plane" discussion.
> (And yes, I was the one giggling when they took away their bottles, pocket knives and other sharp objects). :



Well I don't expect any of that with security though I'm sure with 190 kids...it will happen to someone!  I helped load and there were a few kids that brought RIDICULOUSLY large suitcases.  And others that while they may have been smaller, oh my, they were far over the 50 pound limit!



annmarieda said:


> I read this statement and just   I am just about to post to my PTR with almost the exact opening...   drama... gotta have some sort of drama.



It's a rule!  I'm sure there will be more...



annmarieda said:


> AND this is me too... rarely does it involve me.



That's good...I think...except if it did involve us...we could fix it faster.



annmarieda said:


> Seriously now though... I am sorry to hear this.  That has to be a bit concerning.



It is, we are both relieved he's going to be able to see for himself what the situation is.



annmarieda said:


> Oh, this is the type of thing that everyone hopes to avoid... some sort of conflict with a planned trip.



Exactly.  And while I hope to never ever use it, knowing we do have travel insurance really does give me some peace of mind.




annmarieda said:


> I am glad to hear that your parent are going to be able to help!



Me too!




annmarieda said:


> Poor Jeff!



I know, UGH!




annmarieda said:


> I think sometimes teen boys can be just as if not more dramatic than girls.



Evan is the most dramatic, always has been, of all 4




annmarieda said:


> OMG!  I am so glad you figured this out.  It was bugging me... but I felt like I was just being crazy.  I am so glad that you are I are closely matched in craziness.
> 
> And... I am gonna say something here that may be not so popular.  Why do they have to bill it to match the "12th man"?  Ugh!  Not being a true Seahawks fan,   I would rather them bill it the way it truly is and not fib on the distance.  I noticed they did the same with the turn out... they listed 12 thousand in the representation.    Oh well...



You know what, I do get it and that part doesn't bug me.  It is billed as a fun run and I get the whole fan aspect.  But I do think they should call out the actual real distance somewhere, like in the course description or whatever.




annmarieda said:


> Did you get the yellow one?  And... you are being crazy with the outfit for the race?  I missed that...  I haven't thought you were being crazy in the least bit.  Course... maybe that is due to the equal level of crazy.



I did.  I ordered it.  Of course now they have a new short in the same color but that skirt is darn cute.  I would have just picked it up in the store but they only had XS and XL left!  I bought 2 different tanks...will likely take one of them back.

I think the shoes elevated the level of craziness.  However I was VERY amused when Jeff said those are the ones I should get.  And then he was concerned I didn't have enough daily stuff to match them for every day use.

So maybe I will keep both tanks.  



annmarieda said:


> THAT is so cool!!!



TWO now!

I'd better pack.  I'm kind of bummed.  Part of my strategy was to take my car in last night...so I "had" to work from home today which would mean it would be easy to knock out my packing in peace.  Frankly I may still do that, at least for half of the day.



annmarieda said:


> I really love their uniforms.  I was in band back in high school and believe me... ours were no where near as cool!



Neither was mine!  Evan's school was one of our arch rivals and much as we "hated" them...their uniforms were far cooler for sure.



annmarieda said:


> You had a crazy week!  I think the water looks very refreshing!



It was.  As was simply sitting down and being out of heels for 45 min



annmarieda said:


> I forgot to ask if they felt 100% on sunday.



They weren't bad.  They aren't 100%, there is something in the air bugging  them but those glasses help a ton in keeping pollen and wind out which minimizes things.



annmarieda said:


> Very nice upgrade!!!
> 
> Well, just having the balcony overlooking the pool is a great thing even if you never got into the pool.



the room was insanely cool.



annmarieda said:


> As much as it was a bummer not to get that starting line pic... it would have been even more a bummer to not find each other in that mess.  I am SO glad we did!!!



Me too!  We didn't have much time either to find each other so I am grateful it worked quickly.





annmarieda said:


> Congestion is always a pain at big races.  The phm I did was HORRID... like way worse than the Seahawks 12k.  I am so glad that by this January with all the corral changes they seem to have made it much better... at least for the first few corrals.  I think the back still has quite a bit of congestion.



UGH!  In looking at the numbers, based on where I think we will end up, our corral ought to be about 500 more than the "wave" we went in on Sunday, with about the same in front of us. 

So I guess I expect the congestion to be similar.  BLEH.  I definitely think you lose a good 30 seconds that first mile as a result.  Oh well.

	half	DDD	Total
Elite	20	10	30
A	1292	768	2060
B	1304	756	2060
C	1395	815	2210
D	1724	815	2539
E 	2189	722	2911
F	2333	576	2909
G	2743	617	3360




annmarieda said:


> I really was fun!  I just wish I could have kept up with you a bit more!



You were not 100%!  And there were hills.  You did great!




annmarieda said:


> It is so impressive that he still managed to pass us!



More like he went flying by   brat.



annmarieda said:


> I think you must have more experience with hills.  OMG!  They about killed me.



I do think I had a slight advantage there.  As Jeff and I were mentioning, the grade of those hills were pretty similar to the lower part of the mile long one we run to and from our house, the upper part is a lot worse.  We only do that once a week but I do think that helped.  Didn't mean they were fun but it was doable.  It's what we were hoping they meant by "rolling".  I will take those over a shorter steeper one!  Although maybe not so many...I mean what, there were I think 5 hills and it was a out and back so that's 10...

Bleh.  LOL!



annmarieda said:


> It was such a nice day!  And you did AWESOME!!!
> 
> You and Jeff both are phenomenal runners!  ESPECIALLY since you have only been at this for less than a year!!!



Jeff is very good, always has been.  For as much as he says he don't care about finishes, he sure does.     And thank you, that is sweet.  I would not say phenomenal by any stretch of the imagination.  But given that it is just approaching a year I am not displeased with where I am at.  It is a comfortable place.




annmarieda said:


> Like I said...so glad you figured it out!  But even knowing we were right... still is good that we were not looking to use it as a POT.  Cause it is still billed as a 12k.  I am not sure that the powers that be would not just see 12k and the finish time and do the calculations based on that.  For that reason it still bugs me... but I am mostly over it.



Actually, I think if you emailed in your results, with a link to not only your results, but the USAFT certification and a note on your pace you'd be ok.  I think you'd have to submit it as a 12.31K for sure but explain why.  I just don't think anyone uses this (or most races at that distance) as a POT anyway.  I'd have had to do significantly better to even consider it and frankly I don't expect to ever beat that 10K time.  I still think it was a bit of a fluke!



annmarieda said:


> They are not any more obnoxious than any other things that people wear running and certainly no where near some of the costumes!!!



Oh they are pretty obnoxious, but I love them.  The guy at Safeway calls me the big green monster, or incredible Hulk every Saturday when I go in 

Granted the lime green sweatshirt I wear with them might add to that impression.



annmarieda said:


> Well, for about half the race you could always look around my pics...  they may have caught the two of us.



Well, they aren't up yet so we will see.  It does sound like you can view "all" so if I can figure out generally where I am, maybe.




annmarieda said:


> I know I told you about Steve's experience and feelings... but I have to say I kinda agree with him on how silly they are.  Did you see how many people were posting that they had to dig theirs out of the trash?  $20 is pretty much a racket to have as a replacement cost!



I actually like them.  I mean your foot is what hits the mat first so it makes sense to me and I like it on the shoe as then I don't have to worry about a bib falling off or coming loose.  I mean it shows the thing tied to your shoe so it seems pretty clear to me but...I don't know.

The only part I don't like about them is the dead stop at the end to get it cut off.  This didn't really have that as it was simply too crowded but my others did and that's a bit hard on the body.

This is my 3rd race with them, I've never seen a charge for not returning it but at the others it was really clear to have it cut off at the end.  This was SO crowded and not enough folks collecting so I can see it easily happening.  It took me a bit to find a spot to even get in line to get mine off.




annmarieda said:


> I feel so bad about this... I really should have offered!!!



I should have thought, as should have Jeff.  Don't feel bad, we didn't get any at Birch Bay either, the ones we did take were back at the resort.  I'm more annoyed with him for making a bit of a stink about it...he could have said something!



annmarieda said:


> Okay... I am jealous!  I stopped at Red Robin (dd talked me into meeting her between shifts )  Let me just say.. I was in the mood for something I just didnt get.



I knew you'd end up meeting her!

That's a bummer though.  Our breakfast was amazing...even if it did take forever



annmarieda said:


> That is crazy!  I can't believe how few people there were!



they were all already in the park!



annmarieda said:


> We got routed out that way on one of the days during F&W last year.



It was great!  Until the very end.



annmarieda said:


> I am not comfortable with such things either... but honestly if someone politely asks me... I truly do not have a problem letting a family reunite.  Now.. barging without politely asking is a different storey.



exactly.



annmarieda said:


> Do you know I have never attempted either?  I have always thought it would be too frightening for me.  Maybe Green would be ok...



It's not frightening



annmarieda said:


> That is frustrating.  My ds mixed his up between one resort and the next.  Silly boys!



I didn't give them their second resort set for exactly that reason!




annmarieda said:


> I kinda feel like it seems like an odd thing to do.  You go and spend basically the better part of a day to ride one ride?



Yeah, I don't get it



annmarieda said:


> It is a great place for a large group.  I imagine you didn't have to share a table with strangers?  We almost didn't... but we had a couple who dinned with us.  Pretty sure they wished they had not.



Nope, no sharing 



annmarieda said:


> You have never done it?  It is an odd little ride... but I have fond memories of it.  First time I rode, dh and ds tried to act like they tricked me onto a "thrill" ride.  When it goes backwards and the troll yells "over the falls"  DS and DH convinced me we were going backward over the falls.  I was terrified!  It was a lot of fun when I found out it was all a bit tease... then we all laughed. (hence the fond part of the memory )



I was just excited we could almost walk right  on.  And shocked.



annmarieda said:


> But you got some great pictures!



We had fun in the shop!  Still, you can only spend so much time there




emmysmommy said:


> Oh my!!  Sorry about your FIL but thankfully your sweet parents are pitching in.  God bless them!  I hope all works out well.  Glad you don't have to second guess that new bathing suit and sundress!



Exactly!  though I haven't tried on the dress yet, you never know, I might hate it.




emmysmommy said:


> Whew! My curiosity is now satisfied with your _12.31K _run.  I was wondering how that worked out.



I know, I am being a bit silly about it but I like my facts to line up and they weren't!



emmysmommy said:


> YAY for your final days before DL!
> 
> Wishing you safe travels and I'm pretty sure you'll pack enough underpants and sunscreen for yourself!    I'm sorry but I have to laugh at your story about Evan's packing and his priorities.  Teens are funny critters sometimes.  You really will need a vacation.



You know, I was ready to toss him out the window yesterday morning, and early evening and then we had a really amazing moment on the way home from loading the truck.

I may keep him.

Most of the time.



teekathepony said:


> Yikes, sorry to hear about your FIL! And very happy that your folks were able to step up and help.
> So exciting, Disneyland so soon!! I hope the luggage all got loaded and on its way (Drama indeed! Yikes!) and the right stuff is in the carry-ons.



Oh  my word, I have never seen so much luggage (and instruments and uniforms and WOW!).  

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOO glad I am not staying at that hotel when they are unloading!


----------



## jedijill

Holy drama cow!  So sorry your FIL is ill...glad they found the cause I hope he heals quickly.  Thank goodness for your folks...they totally rock!  Can't wait to see all the pictures of the band marching down Main Street!  

Jill in CO


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> Evan is the most dramatic, always has been, of all 4



I think there always has to be someone in the bunch.  In mine it is my oldest. 





eandesmom said:


> You know what, I do get it and that part doesn't bug me.  It is billed as a fun run and I get the whole fan aspect.  But I do think they should call out the actual real distance somewhere, like in the course description or whatever.



You are probably right.  For those who that matters too... it would be pretty cool to run a 12 verses a 12.31.  I agree though... they just need to put it in the course description.





eandesmom said:


> I did.  I ordered it.  Of course now they have a new short in the same color but that skirt is darn cute.  I would have just picked it up in the store but they only had XS and XL left!  I bought 2 different tanks...will likely take one of them back.



Yay!  It is super flattering on you!



eandesmom said:


> I think the shoes elevated the level of craziness.  However I was VERY amused when Jeff said those are the ones I should get.  And then he was concerned I didn't have enough daily stuff to match them for every day use.
> 
> So maybe I will keep both tanks.



Oh see... now there is why I probably did not notice.  I have such shoe drama that your wondering about yours seemed completely normal to me.  





eandesmom said:


> They weren't bad.  They aren't 100%, there is something in the air bugging  them but those glasses help a ton in keeping pollen and wind out which minimizes things.



I think there is some definite pollen or something in the air... I am all congested and stuff. 





eandesmom said:


> UGH!  In looking at the numbers, based on where I think we will end up, our corral ought to be about 500 more than the "wave" we went in on Sunday, with about the same in front of us.
> 
> So I guess I expect the congestion to be similar.  BLEH.  I definitely think you lose a good 30 seconds that first mile as a result.  Oh well.
> 
> half	DDD	Total
> Elite	20	10	30
> A	1292	768	2060
> B	1304	756	2060
> C	1395	815	2210
> D	1724	815	2539
> E 	2189	722	2911
> F	2333	576	2909
> G	2743	617	3360




  That will make for a slower couple of miles.  I was hoping they would have stretched it out like at the WDW halfs this year.  I want to say they went to p for the donald... maybe that far for the phm too?  So I don't think my corral had that many people in it.  I know it didn't have 2100.




I forget how the dopey and goofey add into that.. but it really wasn't bad those first corrals.  I wonder why they don't add more corrals to the DLH?




eandesmom said:


> More like he went flying by   brat.



He really did!  




eandesmom said:


> I do think I had a slight advantage there.  As Jeff and I were mentioning, the grade of those hills were pretty similar to the lower part of the mile long one we run to and from our house, the upper part is a lot worse.  We only do that once a week but I do think that helped.  Didn't mean they were fun but it was doable.  It's what we were hoping they meant by "rolling".  I will take those over a shorter steeper one!  Although maybe not so many...I mean what, there were I think 5 hills and it was a out and back so that's 10...



They definitely were doable...especially since they were rolling.  I just am not use to such elevations changes.  Where I run it is just F L A T.  




eandesmom said:


> Jeff is very good, always has been.  For as much as he says he don't care about finishes, he sure does.     And thank you, that is sweet.  I would not say phenomenal by any stretch of the imagination.  But given that it is just approaching a year I am not displeased with where I am at.  It is a comfortable place.



Phenomenal is not a stretch!  I am sure there are a lot of people out there who would hope to be you when they grow up.  




eandesmom said:


> Actually, I think if you emailed in your results, with a link to not only your results, but the USAFT certification and a note on your pace you'd be ok.  I think you'd have to submit it as a 12.31K for sure but explain why.



That is true... it is easy enough to verify.




eandesmom said:


> I just don't think anyone uses this (or most races at that distance) as a POT anyway.  I'd have had to do significantly better to even consider it and frankly I don't expect to ever beat that 10K time.  I still think it was a bit of a fluke!



Never say never.  I know that for me... if the course is right and the race falls on a day that is "just right" in my cycle  I would think for me a sub 9 minute mile pace is not out of reach.  I know I have had some 6 mile runs at home that I have managed it... so I am sure it is possible someday to hit a race at just the right time.  




eandesmom said:


> Oh they are pretty obnoxious, but I love them.  The guy at Safeway calls me the big green monster, or incredible Hulk every Saturday when I go in







eandesmom said:


> Granted the lime green sweatshirt I wear with them might add to that impression.









eandesmom said:


> I actually like them.  I mean your foot is what hits the mat first so it makes sense to me and I like it on the shoe as then I don't have to worry about a bib falling off or coming loose.  I mean it shows the thing tied to your shoe so it seems pretty clear to me but...I don't know.



Yeah... I think the directions are easy enough to follow and I think that is why Steve was so frustrated.  He didn't follow the directions.  I just like to not have to hassle with it.  When it is on the bib...less to hassle with.   I guess it probably comes down to what you are use to...



eandesmom said:


> This is my 3rd race with them, I've never seen a charge for not returning it but at the others it was really clear to have it cut off at the end.  This was SO crowded and not enough folks collecting so I can see it easily happening.  It took me a bit to find a spot to even get in line to get mine off.



The other race I did with one had a charge too.    I didn't use the ties on either one...so it was easy enough for me to just take it off myself.  I am glad I did because you are right... the lines to have assistance were weird.  Hard to tell where they started or where they were.

I did hear alarms go off at the end of the chute when people tried to leave with them still attached.   They must not have had enough people stationed at the exits for so many people to get home with theirs.



eandesmom said:


> I should have thought, as should have Jeff.  Don't feel bad, we didn't get any at Birch Bay either, the ones we did take were back at the resort.  I'm more annoyed with him for making a bit of a stink about it...he could have said something!



Well, maybe not knowing Michelle or I he just didn't feel like he could ask?  I know that would be Steve.  He wouldn't feel comfortable interjecting like that.




eandesmom said:


> I knew you'd end up meeting her!



  I did too.  It really wasn't that big of a deal.  I basically either took 169 home or 167.  167 put me driving past her work EXACTLY when she was getting off of her first shift.    I needed something to eat so it was kinda nice and fun to see others wearing their shirts.  I just wish I had chose more wisely on what to eat.  (chips, salsa and guacamole are not the best post race food )




eandesmom said:


> That's a bummer though.  Our breakfast was amazing...even if it did take forever



It looked awesome!  




eandesmom said:


> they were all already in the park!



  With those wait time... I guess so!!!


----------



## eandesmom

Chilly said:


> Hope your FIL is ok, yeah for Mummy and Daddy help.



Me too!!



Chilly said:


> Indeed I do, not the best photo of her so here's a couple of other better ones.



Oh my goodness, that pool picture is adorable!!!!!!!!!!  Love them!!! Thank you for sharing 



afwdwfan said:


> Yeah... lot of drama.



Something would be wrong if there wasn't.  



afwdwfan said:


> I hope your FIL recovers.  It isn't the most convenient of circumstances, but at least it is going to work out that Jeff can be there for him and you can still make your trip.  Your parents are indeed awesome.



They rock!  It does help that the boys are older and really just need a driver, and someone overnight.  



afwdwfan said:


> Now aside from that... it seems like a certain band director and 14 year old are causing some drama of their own.   I'm sure it will work out fine and they'll get everything loaded.  And at least you'll be there to verify that one.



Well, the 14 year old was suffering from some school work stress, and took it out on me.  We had a bit of a breakthrough on it last night.  I'm sure he will be back to his argumentative self soon but we had a nice night after the truck loading.

Not the directors fault at all, the whole windshield had to be replaced and 5 school staff can't load uniforms, suitcases and instruments for 190 people.  The sheer volume was mind boggling!



afwdwfan said:


> And if Evan doesn't want to pack accordingly, I guess he'll be cold.  It is a learning experience.



He argued for a second, and then agreed that it made sense.

Whether he recalls that at 5am on Saturday is another story.  LOL!



mickeystoontown said:


> Oh Cynthia, you drama magnet you!    Just like you, drama seems to surround me at the worst of times.  (you may remember my temp backed out just a day before we left for Disney last year)



That is WAY worse!  This at least is almost a month out and I had time to figure out options



mickeystoontown said:


> I know that it had to be a bit frustrating figuring out how to reconfigure (if need be) the plans but it sounds like it is working out.  Jeff is a great son for going and staying with his dad.  Hope that he recovers soon.



Me too, it's a horrible thing to deal with



mickeystoontown said:


> As far as the band and packing drama, know this....our orchestra trips sometimes end up chaotic like that.  None of the "responsible" adults let the parents or kids know what needs to happen when until the last minute.  Hopefully E will get all of his things loaded onto the truck and he won't have to toss a lot of stuff when he arrives at the airport.



I know his suitcase made it, I saw it go in and he says he saw his uniform make it into a garment bag box and I saw those loaded on the truck  so...we will see!  I have never seen so much STUFF as what went in that truck.  Apparently I just forgot any of my own band trips.  



jedijill said:


> Holy drama cow!  So sorry your FIL is ill...glad they found the cause I hope he heals quickly.  Thank goodness for your folks...they totally rock!  Can't wait to see all the pictures of the band marching down Main Street!
> 
> Jill in CO



My parents DO rock!

I hope he can start healing too, it's been rough on him for sure.


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> Oh see... now there is why I probably did not notice.  I have such shoe drama that your wondering about yours seemed completely normal to me.



I couldn't believe yours had worn down already 



annmarieda said:


> I think there is some definite pollen or something in the air... I am all congested and stuff.



Definitely, I've noticed it in my eyes for sure, actually got out my eyewash today!



annmarieda said:


> That will make for a slower couple of miles.  I was hoping they would have stretched it out like at the WDW halfs this year.  I want to say they went to p for the donald... maybe that far for the phm too?  So I don't think my corral had that many people in it.  I know it didn't have 2100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forget how the dopey and goofey add into that.. but it really wasn't bad those first corrals.  I wonder why they don't add more corrals to the DLH?



Well, bear in mind that this is last years breakdown.  It may or may not change.  The reason I think it may not is that Tink looked virtually identical.

Princess broke out like this






and the WDW Half combined like this






I like this one which shows the old system versus the "new" one at WDW






But none show actual time required so it's not as helpful as I'd like.  Wine and Dine did so one would think maybe that's a model to refer to






But at DL Tink, which was arugably under the new rules was like this






and last years DL half (not including DDDD which my number above do) was like this






so who knows, they seem awfully similar, 2014 Tink and the 2013 Half.  I would like to see it broken down more like they did for the WDW half for sure.

But say it is like W&D, we're likely to be in D which would mean 1500 out before us (or so) and then 1000 in our corral.  So that would be a tad less congested than last sunday, but not by much.  If it's more like Princess, they'll be 2000 in front of us, but still around 1K in our corrall.  It will be interesting to see if 2:00 is a cut off and if so, which group I get placed in.  Though my POT supports a sub 2, it's only a 10K and it's my first half so I expect I'll get bumped to the top of the 2:00+.  Then again, 2:00 may not be the cut off.



whatever it is, it will be fine.



annmarieda said:


> He really did!



You can see the hills in his pace though, it was his slowest finish out of the 3 we've done (pace wise) together.




annmarieda said:


> Never say never.  I know that for me... if the course is right and the race falls on a day that is "just right" in my cycle  I would think for me a sub 9 minute mile pace is not out of reach.  I know I have had some 6 mile runs at home that I have managed it... so I am sure it is possible someday to hit a race at just the right time.



Very true.  Had that first mile not been so congested I do think I'd have been sub 9.  9:02 is close...but no cigar.   And then of course there were those hills.  And the water stop.  LOL!  But boy did I feel better after I rinsed out that coffee mouth.    BLEH.  I do think had I been counting on it as POT I'd have done better, I just didn't feel the need to push it, really enjoyed the pace I was at, the sun, the crowd, all of it.  I also didn't want to hurt the knee but I know I had more in me I could have given.  And am perfectly happy that I did not.  LOL!



annmarieda said:


> I did hear alarms go off at the end of the chute when people tried to leave with them still attached.   They must not have had enough people stationed at the exits for so many people to get home with theirs.



Agreed, I heard the alarms as well.



annmarieda said:


> Well, maybe not knowing Michelle or I he just didn't feel like he could ask?  I know that would be Steve.  He wouldn't feel comfortable interjecting like that.



Maybe, but he'd feel comfortable asking me to ask you guys.  Or should!



annmarieda said:


> I did too.  It really wasn't that big of a deal.  I basically either took 169 home or 167.  167 put me driving past her work EXACTLY when she was getting off of her first shift.    I needed something to eat so it was kinda nice and fun to see others wearing their shirts.  I just wish I had chose more wisely on what to eat.  (chips, salsa and guacamole are not the best post race food )



Not the worst though either!


----------



## CarolynK

eandesmom said:


> You were over on the correct side at least right?  How was it once you got through the IG?



We were in Italy, but it probably took us as long to push through the sea of people as it did for you to walk all the way backstage Once at the IG, it was better - we could breathe again.


Wow, you definitely have some pre-trip drama! At least you've got it under control - you're fortunate to have your parents' help


----------



## MEK

Second the bathing suit or sun dress?  I was going to have to find a whole new roommate!       Well, there IS always Denny!    I'm not sure how he would feel about breakfast in the castle.  

I'm sorry to hear about your FIL, but glad that your parents are helping out.  Phew.  Dodged that bullet.  

I still love those band uniforms.  More pictures please!


----------



## eandesmom

CarolynK said:


> We were in Italy, but it probably took us as long to push through the sea of people as it did for you to walk all the way backstage Once at the IG, it was better - we could breathe again.



Good point, we could breathe, we just walked an extra mile!  Italy always seems like it should be closer to the IG than it is



CarolynK said:


> Wow, you definitely have some pre-trip drama! At least you've got it under control - you're fortunate to have your parents' help



Yes I am, incredibly blessed!



MEK said:


> Second the bathing suit or sun dress?  I was going to have to find a whole new roommate!       Well, there IS always Denny!    I'm not sure how he would feel about breakfast in the castle.



  probably about how Jeff (or the E's or your boys) would feel about dining in the castle.

I would not have cancelled.  I might have had to shorten it or something but I would not have cancelled entirely.  I do have other resources but my parents are by far the easiest.  That said, they are busy in their retirement so it's key to get on their schedule asap!



MEK said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your FIL, but glad that your parents are helping out.  Phew.  Dodged that bullet.


It sounds a bit worse than it was.  Not that I wasn't worried BUT the minute the request came through for the weekend....I confirmed my parents Germany dates and knew we were more than likely ok.  I'd really hoped it would be the weekend, you know, the one before our trip?  That wouldn't have been an issue at all, Jeff and i literally could have met at the airport, he coming back as I left.  But as we feared it really was during the week.  Then it was just a matter of confirming my folks didn't have conflicts.  I knew it was likely it would be fine for the overnight (my main concern) but both boys do have stuff going on those 2 nights with track and stage crew and scouts and the earlier I could figure out what they might need to miss, the better.

Luckily my folks love kids being busy and hate to have them miss things so will  generally make sure they get to their stuff if at all possible.




MEK said:


> I still love those band uniforms.  More pictures please!



There will be lots!  

Except...I have camera drama!  I am planning to take the good one, you know the one I still don't really know how to use?  

Like a moron I decided to see if my memory card had been cleaned out after NYE.  It had, mostly.  But there were some random ones still on there so then I had to check and makde sure they were on the backup drive and well, while at it, fully clean it off.

Somehow as I was putting the card the little write protect part broke!  And it broke off in write protect mode.  which means I can't save pics to it and need a new card (or someone that can fix it).  I'm taking it into the office as they deal with them all the time and might be able to get it in the right mode.  UGH!

We just found out the parade time moved  which I guess is ok.  It does mean if we want an afternoon pool break and get settled in the 1b and fully move in, we can.  Now the parade isn't until 6:25.  which does make me wish our brunch was a bit later but we want to see the orchestra too and their time didn't move (despite the music director saying it had) so who really knows.  We are at the whim of Disney!  On the positive side, it should be a bit cooler at 6:25 than 4:30 or whatever it was so that's good in those uniforms.


----------



## eandesmom

Evan is officially under 24 hours now!

Well...less than 24 hours until he has to be at the airport



He would be on the first flight out

And they would have the kids arriving at the airport 1:45 before their flight.

Tomorrow morning is going to suck for me!  

I am 95% packed, Eric about the same (though I've not checked his bags yet).

The bulk of Evan's stuff?

Is in here





You can't tell that well by scale but just imagine...

190 roller bags/duffles (a few of which I swear kids were packing like they were moving out of state, HUGE suitcases)

100+ band instruments including sousaphones, drum kits, etc

50+ Orchestra instrusments including huge cello's and bases

Flags

Bagpipes

Oh and the 190 uniforms all stored inside garment boxes...there must have been 20 of those huge boxes.  You can kind of see a row in the back of the truck.  They'd do a row of those, fill with luggage and instruments, a row of those...and on and on to get stuff secure.  Violin and Viola cases had to be placed a certain way.  And it doesn't include flutes, clarinets, oboes and piccolo's.  Those kids were told to carry theirs on.

I have never seen so much STUFF in my life!

I am SOOOO glad I will not be at that hotel when they are unloading.



In other prep news I am in decent shape...except I broke my memory card for my camera and  may have to get a new one if the office can't fix it (it's stuck in write protect).  Grr!

But toes are painted, brows done  (except she burned me...should be ok by tomorrow but owie! )


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Hi!    I haven't been doing much DISing of late but needed a fix this morning and I had a blast catching up on your trip and all of your fun plans for future trips!

WAY too much to comment on but I am impressed, as always, at your planning and ability to fit so much more into a day than I even dream of!!  Score on the BW room location/view!  The crowds haven't looked too bad until NYE- that detour around was crazy!

Enjoy California this weekend!  I marched in WDW with my high school marching band and still remember the trip.  He's going to have a blast!  And so will you!!

And then your F&G trip right behind that!!  Woo Hoo!!  I will be just missing you, it looks like.  

Congrats on registering for the half!!  I'm going to try the WDW 10K again... maybe this time I will actually train.  

HAVE FUN on all of your adventures!!!


----------



## jedijill

That is a lot of gear!  Ouch for the early morning tomorrow!

Hope they can get your memory card fixed and the brow heals!  

Jill in CO


----------



## dizneeat

Holy Moly - that IS a lot of stuff! 

Auch on the burnt brow, hope it gets better soon and I really hope they can fix your memory card, even though I would get a back up anyway, but that is just me.


----------



## eandesmom

2xcited2sleep said:


> Hi!    I haven't been doing much DISing of late but needed a fix this morning and I had a blast catching up on your trip and all of your fun plans for future trips!



Christine!!!!!!!!!!! 

Hi! 



2xcited2sleep said:


> WAY too much to comment on but I am impressed, as always, at your planning and ability to fit so much more into a day than I even dream of!!  Score on the BW room location/view!  The crowds haven't looked too bad until NYE- that detour around was crazy!



The detour was ugly at the end but pretty handy earlier.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Enjoy California this weekend!  I marched in WDW with my high school marching band and still remember the trip.  He's going to have a blast!  And so will you!!



We are all VERY excited.  Too bad I have to work today and of course, major things are breaking.  Never fails.



2xcited2sleep said:


> And then your F&G trip right behind that!!  Woo Hoo!!  I will be just missing you, it looks like.



I am SOOO sad that I will miss you, it's been too long.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Congrats on registering for the half!!  I'm going to try the WDW 10K again... maybe this time I will actually train.



LOL!  Once you get into a set routine it's not so bad but oh, once I get off track it can be hard to get back into it.  I think the WDW timing is tough, I mean it's early Jan...right during cold weather and after all the holiday yumminess and craziness.  My training was not good at all during htat time of year.  I've determined that really, the WDW Half and Princess are probably not good fits for me for those reasons.  W&D, Tower of Terror, Tink (now that it's moved) and Avengers though...those all have potential for future events.

Still, 13.1 miles is a bit overwhelming at the moment.  Good thing I have some time before then!



2xcited2sleep said:


> HAVE FUN on all of your adventures!!!



Thanks!!!!!!!!!!



jedijill said:


> That is a lot of gear!  Ouch for the early morning tomorrow!



UGH!  I may go back to bed but it's likely I'll be too awake to do so.  The plan is Evan to airport, back to house, hit the gym, shower and then back to the airport (with a stop to pick up my parents).  There is time for a short back to bed in there though if I want.  Maybe an hour, hour and a half.



jedijill said:


> Hope they can get your memory card fixed and the brow heals!
> 
> 
> Jill in CO



They just gave me a brand new one.  YAY!  Brow bums me out but it is better today and hopefully will be almost all the way better tomorrow.  Kind of my own fault for letting it go so long.  I can look like Andy Rooney if not careful and I'm cheap.  So that means she has her work cut out for her!  In 5 years I've only had 2 burns but I will mention it to her for sure.


----------



## eandesmom

dizneeat said:


> Holy Moly - that IS a lot of stuff!
> 
> Auch on the burnt brow, hope it gets better soon and I really hope they can fix your memory card, even though I would get a back up anyway, but that is just me.



I can't believe it all even fit.  When I got there the big instruments were in and the concept that all of it would make it in was a bit mind boggling.  That picture is not showing it completely full and done yet though it was towards the end.


----------



## Flossbolna

First of all: have a wonderful trip and keep Disneyland in good shape for me, I will be right behind you - actually one month from today will be our first official park day!!!  

Sorry about your burn - not sure how you get burned by getting your brows done? Wax to hot? 

I am really happy that I leave on a Monday for my big trip, that gives me a whole weekend to get ready and pack, including hair dresser and brow appointment! Hands and feet even will have to wait until Florida.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Wow.  Just Wow. Glad the drama has settled down and things are set up for both your trips.
I hope you all have an awesome time in DL!! Say hi to Radiator Springs Racers for me! 

My DH was reading your TR last night - I told him about your NYE experiences so he went and read it.  We are still trying to decide what day to do what.  We're going to have to squeeze in CP at the beginning of our trip too - I'm afraid it will end right after we get there.  Was the 28th the last night last year? 


Happy Easter too!


----------



## franandaj

Yay for almost leaving! I definitely know a thing or two about loading and unloading trucks. Thank goodness we only have to deal with the percussion end of it, no tubes and especially no violins and Cellos!  I'm with on it's good you're not having to be there to unload, hopefully they have it under control for unloading after the trip.

Just think tomorrow evening you'll be sipping a tropical beverage and enjoying some south seas yummy appetizers!  Have a great trip and I hope tomorrow is less hectic than you are expecting!


----------



## rentayenta

Have fun and are travels Cynthia!


----------



## jedijill

Bon Voyage!  Have a fantastic trip!

Jill in CO


----------



## eandesmom

Flossbolna said:


> First of all: have a wonderful trip and keep Disneyland in good shape for me, I will be right behind you - actually one month from today will be our first official park day!!!   Sorry about your burn - not sure how you get burned by getting your brows done? Wax to hot?  I am really happy that I leave on a Monday for my big trip, that gives me a whole weekend to get ready and pack, including hair dresser and brow appointment! Hands and feet even will have to wait until Florida.



We just miss each other which is a bummer, your trip sounds amazing!!!!!

Feet won't get an actual pedi till before Florida but at least they it a fresh coat of paint.

I have super sensitive skin so yes, from it being too hot at it's very low where she had to wax. Other spots can get irritated but when it's really low like that it can be tricky and is sensitive skin.


----------



## eandesmom

Mndisneygirl said:


> Wow.  Just Wow. Glad the drama has settled down and things are set up for both your trips. I hope you all have an awesome time in DL!! Say hi to Radiator Springs Racers for me!   My DH was reading your TR last night - I told him about your NYE experiences so he went and read it.  We are still trying to decide what day to do what.  We're going to have to squeeze in CP at the beginning of our trip too - I'm afraid it will end right after we get there.  Was the 28th the last night last year?  Happy Easter too!



29th was the last I think. Maybe the 30th but I think the 29th which is the night we did it.

Soooo excited for radiator springs, DL and GCV!!!


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> Yay for almost leaving! I definitely know a thing or two about loading and unloading trucks. Thank goodness we only have to deal with the percussion end of it, no tubes and especially no violins and Cellos!  I'm with on it's good you're not having to be there to unload, hopefully they have it under control for unloading after the trip.  Just think tomorrow evening you'll be sipping a tropical beverage and enjoying some south seas yummy appetizers!  Have a great trip and I hope tomorrow is less hectic than you are expecting!



I just can't picture how they will get the luggage out, just the luggage! The rest stays on the truck but they'll have to separate orchestra from band and oy how they do that and chaperone and them go they Disney security...I'm glad it's not me! No parent chaperones at all. 

Is there a list somewhere of what tropical beverage does what?  I am so excited!!!!!


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Have fun and are travels Cynthia!



Thanks girlfriend! I can't wait  



jedijill said:


> Bon Voyage!  Have a fantastic trip!  Jill in CO



Thanks Jill!


----------



## jedijill

eandesmom said:


> I just can't picture how they will get the luggage out, just the luggage! The rest stays on the truck but they'll have to separate orchestra from band and oy how they do that and chaperone and them go they Disney security...I'm glad it's not me! No parent chaperones at all.
> 
> Is there a list somewhere of what tropical beverage does what?  I am so excited!!!!!



I highly recommend the Krakatoa Punch....it's delicious and may have an effect. 

Jill in CO


----------



## KatMark

Cynthia, I would be amazed if you ever had any trip without some kind of drama. 

Love the pictures of the band.

That is a LOT of luggage and equipment. WOW!

Have a great trip.


----------



## englishrose47

Bon Voyage Cynthia !!! See you next month!!!


----------



## franandaj

jedijill said:


> I highly recommend the Krakatoa Punch....it's delicious and may have an effect.
> 
> Jill in CO



That and the Uh-Oah do things, but there are quite a few drinks that have different effects.


----------



## Pinkocto

Safe travels Cynthia! I hope you all have a fabulous trip


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

Yeah safe travels and I look forward to reading your report when you return.


----------



## scottny

LOL. It does look a bomb went off on their side. 
Sounds like the races were good (despite the rain). 
The Easter trip plans sound good. 
Nice view from the balcony looking at the pool. 
999 is a good number. 
Post race breakfast looked good. 
Was that you who moved up in the line in front of us. How rude. LOL. Only kidding. 
4 hours for Soarin. That is INSANE!
The Parisian Cosmo looked and sounded good. 
Too bad you had to walk all that way to get out. 
1:15 isnt a bad time to get into bed. 
Glad your parents can help you all out. 
Glad you figured out the race.
That is a lot of stuff for them all. I feel sorry for the bell people. LOL
A broken memory card is a fear of mine so I have 13 on hand. LOL. From 2gb  64gb.
I am all caught up now. I will looking for updates on FB.


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> I highly recommend the Krakatoa Punch....it's delicious and may have an effect.   Jill in CO



Very good intel! Thanks Jill! 



KatMark said:


> Cynthia, I would be amazed if you ever had any trip without some kind of drama.   Love the pictures of the band.  That is a LOT of luggage and equipment. WOW!  Have a great trip.



The truck has arrived in Cali! Yay!!!

Ah drama, there was more at work and I so didn't even care, it was kind of funny 



englishrose47 said:


> Bon Voyage Cynthia !!! See you next month!!!



Save a pole for me Rosie! 



franandaj said:


> That and the Uh-Oah do things, but there are quite a few drinks that have different effects.



Excellent!!! I can't wait :$


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> Safe travels Cynthia! I hope you all have a fabulous trip



Thanks Pam!!!!!



EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> Yeah safe travels and I look forward to reading your report when you return.



Thank you!!!


----------



## eandesmom

scottny said:


> LOL. It does look a bomb went off on their side. Sounds like the races were good (despite the rain). The Easter trip plans sound good. Nice view from the balcony looking at the pool. 999 is a good number. Post race breakfast looked good. Was that you who moved up in the line in front of us. How rude. LOL. Only kidding. 4 hours for Soarin&#146;. That is INSANE! The Parisian Cosmo looked and sounded good. Too bad you had to walk all that way to get out. 1:15 isn&#146;t a bad time to get into bed. Glad your parents can help you all out. Glad you figured out the race. That is a lot of stuff for them all. I feel sorry for the bell people. LOL A broken memory card is a fear of mine so I have 13 on hand. LOL. From 2gb &#150; 64gb. I am all caught up now. I will looking for updates on FB.



I have a new card, yay! And suspect my mom will have extras. 

That Cosmo was yummy, can  you have that kind of thing yet?  I am soooooooo behind on your thread but love the FB updates, you look amazing! 

Lol, no bell people at the hotel they will be at, but there are 190 minions to help. Although I wonder, truck got there tonight, perhaps they will unload stuff before the herd of kids arrive? 

The last race had sun, finally!!!


----------



## eandesmom

Shhhh I don't want to jinx it but....I think Evan has a ride to the airport! I can go back to bed once they pick him up!


----------



## franandaj

eandesmom said:


> Shhhh I don't want to jinx it but....I think Evan has a ride to the airport! I can go back to bed once they pick him up!



Very cool! I hope it's true!


----------



## PrincessInOz

eandesmom said:


> Shhhh I don't want to jinx it but....I think Evan has a ride to the airport! I can go back to bed once they pick him up!



Excellent.  Hope it works out.


----------



## dizneeat

Cynthia, save travels and have a magical time in the Happiest Place on Earth!


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> Very cool! I hope it's true!



In theory they should be here in 8 minutes...and then I can go back to bed!



PrincessInOz said:


> Excellent.  Hope it works out.



Me too!



dizneeat said:


> Cynthia, save travels and have a magical time in the Happiest Place on Earth!



Thank you Karin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eandesmom

going back to bed


----------



## jwwi

Have a great trip to DLR, sounds like fun.
I will be at WDW in May too, quick 3 night stay at SSR.  I'm say hi if I run into you somewhere.  I am so looking forward to the Flower and Garden Festival at Epcot.  And hoping to get to ride the Mine train too.....


----------



## Mndisneygirl

eandesmom said:


> going back to bed





Have a fabulous trip!!


----------



## Poolrat

eandesmom said:


> Well, part of it may be school stress related and I'm just the convinient outlet.
> 
> Just when I was ready to toss him out the window....
> 
> Huge argument about him going to help load the truck last night...he "couldn't" because he had too much homework.
> 
> Tough.  He made a commitment, not the directors fault the truck was late, they are short people and everyone is required to help load.
> 
> His choice to do stage crew and spend time after school on that.
> 
> And then got to the homework.
> 
> I made him go load the truck.  I went and helped load the truck.
> 
> On the way home I get the
> 
> "Keeping good grades is really hard!"
> 
> "I'm struggling with xxx" in school, casually tossed out.
> 
> A thoughtful, engaging conversation ensued with a fun brainstorming session.
> 
> He came home excited, in a great mood, ate and got right to work.
> 
> I even got a "thank you, that helped a lot!"
> 
> Had we not gone to load the truck, he'd have sat on the couch the entire time staring at his ipad...stuck in the same spot and in the same bad mood.
> 
> I may keep him after all.



i am glad the source reared its head and it just wasn't teenage syndrome.

Also glad that a "teachable moment " became available and you were able to reduce some stress for him.



Have a wonderful trip.  YAY for a ride to the airport.


----------



## eandesmom

jwwi said:


> Have a great trip to DLR, sounds like fun. I will be at WDW in May too, quick 3 night stay at SSR.  I'm say hi if I run into you somewhere.  I am so looking forward to the Flower and Garden Festival at Epcot.  And hoping to get to ride the Mine train too.....



We are definitely hoping to ride the mine train too!!!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Have a fabulous trip!!



Thanks Sheree!



Poolrat said:


> i am glad the source reared its head and it just wasn't teenage syndrome.  Also glad that a "teachable moment " became available and you were able to reduce some stress for him.  Have a wonderful trip.  YAY for a ride to the airport.



Yay for the ride is right! Made my night when that magically happened


----------



## rentayenta

Yay for a ride to the airport and back to bed!


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Yay for a ride to the airport and back to bed!



Got an extra hour  of sleep, a bit tired but nothing some sun won't fix! 

On the plane


----------



## dizneeat

eandesmom said:


> Got an extra hour  of sleep, a bit tired but nothing some sun won't fix!
> 
> On the plane



Have a safe flight! ......... and Happy Easter!


----------



## franandaj

eandesmom said:


> Got an extra hour  of sleep, a bit tired but nothing some sun won't fix!
> 
> On the plane



Yay!  You'll be there in no time!


----------



## Pylegirl

So loving your thread...My DH and I have 4 kiddos between us ranging in age from 5 to 8. My stepmom actually adopted me I have been running 1/2 marathons and in the midst of planning our 1st WDW trip I decided to train for a full marathon. I have been to Disneyland hundreds of times growing up in Cali but I have been told WDW will take me breath away. Can't wait to finish reading or catching up!


----------



## teekathepony

Have a great trip!


----------



## saintstickets

Coming out of lurkdom to say great TR Cynthia and hope you have safe travels.




dizneeat said:


> Holy Moly - that IS a lot of stuff!





eandesmom said:


> I can't believe it all even fit.  When I got there the big instruments were in and the concept that all of it would make it in was a bit mind boggling.  That picture is not showing it completely full and done yet though it was towards the end.


Also coming out of lurkdom to say it must have been a man packing all that equipment and luggage to make it fit if my household is any example.  Let the flaming begin ladies!  

Going back into lurkdom now as I dodge rapid refill mugs, suitcases and a broken memory card coming my way!


----------



## Chilly

Hope everything has gone well.


----------



## eandesmom

A quick poolside hello  having a good time. Wore the crew out yesterday with a sunrise service to park closing kind of day,  but accomplished everything  our (my) list and then some. Have definitely had some drama but some very magical moments too!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

kid-at-heart said:


> Love, love, love the band uniforms.  Your son is so lucky.
> 
> Band sweatshirt, bad memories.  Sarah took her sweatshirt to band camp and another student tried to claimed it.  They were not trying to steal it, just everyone's shirts were in a pile, yep on the floor like your earlier photo and since they all had one, someone just grabbed one which was the correct size and decided it belonged to them.  When I asked Sarah where her overly expensive shirt was she said she lost it in the room.  I made her start asking her roommates to check for her name.  Yep, someone else had it.  I do not know who lost their shirt but I am glad we marked all of Sarah's clothes with her name.
> 
> Kate



"One time at band camp...."  Sorry, couldn't resist.   Hopefully I'm not the only one who will admit to seeing that movie.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

eandesmom said:


> A quick poolside hello  having a good time. Wore the crew out yesterday with a sunrise service to park closing kind of day,  but accomplished everything  our (my) list and then some. Have definitely had some drama but some very magical moments too!



Glad you had a nice time!  I can't wait to read about it!


----------



## KatMark

for being able to go back to bed!

Glad you are having a good time, but not glad about more drama.


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

MAGICFOR2 said:


> "One time at band camp...."  Sorry, couldn't resist.   Hopefully I'm not the only one who will admit to seeing that movie.



Which of them are you admitting too. I'll say I've seen all the ones with the original cast ond only Band camp with the spinoff ones.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> Which of them are you admitting too. I'll say I've seen all the ones with the original cast ond only Band camp with the spinoff ones.



I won't admit to which ones I'm admitting to.   Okay, I think I've only seen the original cast.  Was that two or three?


----------



## annmarieda

Glad you had a good Easter and got all of your goals done!  Hopefully drama stays to a minimum and you continue to have a great trip!!!


----------



## natebenma

That was quite a NYE!!!

I would have enjoyed the experience of walking backstage.  Like once.  

Sorry about the line drama you had at Test Track.  

Dinner sounds like a lot of fun-  we haven't been to Biergarten, but it sounds just right for a big group.  Glad the wait was not the full hour.  

Too funny about waiting in line for hats readily available elsewhere! 

1) You had never been on Maelstrom?
2) You watched the movie?
3) And enjoyed it???



The troll pictures are hilarious!  I have seen many versions and poses with the troll, but this is the first time I have seen a GQ-esque style pictures.

Illuminations+ sounds awesome!!!

.


----------



## natebenma

Hope everything is going well out in California for all! 

I was sorry to read about your drama and about your father in law's extreme vertigo-  sending positive energy that he is improving with treatment and therapy.

So glad to hear you were able to work out the details of coverage for your trip, though.  





eandesmom said:


> The only other drama is Evan about how and what to pack for the band trip.  Who knew it could be so complicated.  His luggage was due to school this morning.  They don't leave till Saturday am but the luggage goes tonight, on the truck with instruments and uniforms.  The "what goes in your luggage versus what CAN go into your carryon backpack" and the whole required liquids in baggies, size of liquid, what constitutes a liquid in the eyes of TSA...
> 
> Seriously dude, just do what they say.  You can't argue.  How he does not get that is beyond me, it's hardly his first flight or trip!
> 
> Oh.my.word!!!!



This cracked me up.  We had similar packing issues with the 8th grade class trip.  The luggage had to be delivered to the school in advance and they were allowed just one small carryon.  

Now Nate is no stranger to travel.  I would have thought he knew the rules of what is allowed in carry-ons from past trips and if not, from all of the reminders given to the students before the trip.

He had a full size deodorant in his string bag.

And it went through security without any issues.  

I didn't learn this until we were in Florida.  

Sheesh!


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> You can't tell that well by scale but just imagine...
> 
> 190 roller bags/duffles (a few of which I swear kids were packing like they were moving out of state, HUGE suitcases)
> 
> 100+ band instruments including sousaphones, drum kits, etc
> 
> 50+ Orchestra instrusments including huge cello's and bases
> 
> Flags
> 
> Bagpipes
> 
> Oh and the 190 uniforms all stored inside garment boxes...there must have been 20 of those huge boxes.  You can kind of see a row in the back of the truck.  They'd do a row of those, fill with luggage and instruments, a row of those...and on and on to get stuff secure.  Violin and Viola cases had to be placed a certain way.  And it doesn't include flutes, clarinets, oboes and piccolo's.  Those kids were told to carry theirs on.
> 
> I have never seen so much STUFF in my life!
> 
> I am SOOOO glad I will not be at that hotel when they are unloading.


  Wow!  That's a lot of stuff.  I'm glad you get to miss out on the unloading portion.  

I hope the performance went well Sunday and you're having a good time!


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

MAGICFOR2 said:


> I won't admit to which ones I'm admitting to.   Okay, I think I've only seen the original cast.  Was that two or three?



The original cast did American Pie, American Pie 2, American Wedding and American Reunion.


----------



## eandesmom

dizneeat said:


> Have a safe flight! ......... and Happy Easter!



Thanks Karin!  I hope yours was wonderful too 



franandaj said:


> Yay!  You'll be there in no time!



And sadly, am now back.  BOO!



Pylegirl said:


> So loving your thread...My DH and I have 4 kiddos between us ranging in age from 5 to 8. My stepmom actually adopted me I have been running 1/2 marathons and in the midst of planning our 1st WDW trip I decided to train for a full marathon. I have been to Disneyland hundreds of times growing up in Cali but I have been told WDW will take me breath away. Can't wait to finish reading or catching up!



!  So happy to have you here

I have to admit, at this point I have less than zero to run a marathon but I suppose you never know!

It's so funny, we obviously live a ton closer to Cali, my DH grew up going to DL but we've really not been much at all.  It was odd to be doing kind of a reverse comparison.  Each has their pro's and con's I think.



teekathepony said:


> Have a great trip!



Thanks!!!!!!!!!  We did!



saintstickets said:


> Coming out of lurkdom to say great TR Cynthia and hope you have safe travels.



Hi Bill!  Thanks for delurking,  always loving having you around.




saintstickets said:


> Also coming out of lurkdom to say it must have been a man packing all that equipment and luggage to make it fit if my household is any example.  Let the flaming begin ladies!



I think it depends on the guy.  In my house, I'd win, hands down.

However in this instance...you are right.  It was a man.  I met Mr Logistics at the end of the trip and we had a nice packing chat.  It was insane!  They did have about 50 less suitcases at the end as that many kids stayed longer with family.



saintstickets said:


> Going back into lurkdom now as I dodge rapid refill mugs, suitcases and a broken memory card coming my way!



Hmmm....is someone tossing them at you or are you packing, or unpacking?

BOO on the broken memory card.


----------



## eandesmom

Chilly said:


> Hope everything has gone well.



It did!

Mostly



MAGICFOR2 said:


> "One time at band camp...."  Sorry, couldn't resist.   Hopefully I'm not the only one who will admit to seeing that movie.



Is it wrong to admit?  Why????



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Glad you had a nice time!  I can't wait to read about it!



We did, I need to figure out what I'm going to do.  I generally suck at more than one TR at once and the May trip is quite soon so...am likely to just do a delayed TR once I wrap this one up?  There really is too much I think to embed it inside this one and then I find that confusing...the 2 in one thing (For me, not anyone else that does it mind you) Which means I best get busy as we still have a lot left on the NYE trip!



KatMark said:


> for being able to go back to bed!
> 
> Glad you are having a good time, but not glad about more drama.



BOO for drama for sure.

The extra sleep was good



EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> Which of them are you admitting too. I'll say I've seen all the ones with the original cast ond only Band camp with the spinoff ones.



I have to look, I think I've seen more than one but...my brain is a colander



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I won't admit to which ones I'm admitting to.   Okay, I think I've only seen the original cast.  Was that two or three?


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> Glad you had a good Easter and got all of your goals done!  Hopefully drama stays to a minimum and you continue to have a great trip!!!



I'd put it mostly in the annoying category, not true drama and the drama we did have was manageable after a bit.  Unfortunate though.

Easter was lovely



natebenma said:


> That was quite a NYE!!!



It was!!!!!!!!



natebenma said:


> I would have enjoyed the experience of walking backstage.  Like once.



Yeah.  Twice was even ok.  The 3rd time?  Not so much.



natebenma said:


> Sorry about the line drama you had at Test Track.



BLEH



natebenma said:


> Dinner sounds like a lot of fun-  we haven't been to Biergarten, but it sounds just right for a big group.  Glad the wait was not the full hour.



Me too!



natebenma said:


> Too funny about waiting in line for hats readily available elsewhere!



I am not sure funny is the word we used 



natebenma said:


> 1) You had never been on Maelstrom?
> 2) You watched the movie?
> 3) And enjoyed it???



I never claimed to be normal



natebenma said:


> The troll pictures are hilarious!  I have seen many versions and poses with the troll, but this is the first time I have seen a GQ-esque style pictures.



Yeah, just wait till you see his Cali pics





natebenma said:


> Illuminations+ sounds awesome!!!
> 
> .



AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



natebenma said:


> Hope everything is going well out in California for all!
> 
> I was sorry to read about your drama and about your father in law's extreme vertigo-  sending positive energy that he is improving with treatment and therapy.



Thanks!  I am hoping there has been improvement by the time Jeff gets out there. 



natebenma said:


> So glad to hear you were able to work out the details of coverage for your trip, though.



Me too, I had a scary few moments.  I was pretty sure it would be ok but until you KNOW...you don't know.





natebenma said:


> This cracked me up.  We had similar packing issues with the 8th grade class trip.  The luggage had to be delivered to the school in advance and they were allowed just one small carryon.
> 
> Now Nate is no stranger to travel.  I would have thought he knew the rules of what is allowed in carry-ons from past trips and if not, from all of the reminders given to the students before the trip.
> 
> He had a full size deodorant in his string bag.
> 
> And it went through security without any issues.
> 
> I didn't learn this until we were in Florida.
> 
> Sheesh!



Well if it isn't a liquid one, it's ok.  The solid stuff doesn't count.  Roll on though...would just depend on the actual oz. Not the size.



afwdwfan said:


> Wow!  That's a lot of stuff.  I'm glad you get to miss out on the unloading portion.



Me too!




afwdwfan said:


> I hope the performance went well Sunday and you're having a good time!



We did!  Home now.  BOO!



EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> The original cast did American Pie, American Pie 2, American Wedding and American Reunion.



Ok, I saw the original and 2.


----------



## rentayenta

You're back! Can't wait to hear all about it. 

Your trip with MEK is so close too.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Welcome back!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I just went back and caught up on your NYE.  What a crowd! I have to give you credit for braving it, but you can't have the experience if you're not there, right? Sounds like you had a great time, in spite of the down moments.  I'm glad you got your HATS!   IKWYM about the blonde dancer - classic.   Sorry about the boat incident.   Yeah, pretty soon you'll be doing 3 TRs at once!


----------



## dizneeat

Welcome back, Cynthia!
Time sure did fly by.


----------



## heaven2dc

I just found your TR and am on page 20 so a little late lol  Fun time so far and I think you're still on your first day of your trip.  I have a question tho....is Jingle Cruise a name used for the Jungle Cruise during the holidays?  I'm just curious 

Loved that the teenagers chose It's a Small World - when my youngest 3 sons went with me in 2010 they barely went on anything at MK. Just hit BTMR, Splash Mountain and Space Mountain and quick look at the castle.  Oh ..and we did Monsters Inc Laugh Factory.


----------



## eandesmom

We had a great trip!  A very different trip in many ways but great nonetheless.  I have to figure out what I am going to do regarding a TR.  There is really too much, both in content and pictures, to just stick it in the middle of this one but I kind of suck at more than one TR at a time.  So I am leaning towards finishing this one first and then doing the DL one.

Which means I'd better get busy huh!

Especially since 2 weeks from Today, I will be in Florida 

I do have to admit one thing.

Ok maybe a couple of things.

I LOVE my family.

I love going on vacation with them.

We had a GREAT trip.

But.

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited for an adult only (non relative) relaxing trip where I am only responsible for me it's not even funny. 

We did have some drama (though not with each other as the above comment might imply) and I am looking forward to a trip without that.  At least I certainly don't expect any of it.

I am also REALLY REALLY looking forward to a trip sleeping in a real bed.  I loved the VGC.  However, the sofabeds there are NOT the same ones used in the WDW villas.  I love my parents but....I don't think I'll ever give up the master bedroom again.  If Eric has this same trip in 4 years (as is the tentative plan)....I am going to have to figure out a different room scenario assuming we can even get VGC.  

Seriously though, it was absolutely magical to watch our kids march down main street, bizarre and cool to see school families and friends all over the parks and share some experiences together, amazing to see the sun rise over the beach on easter, and truly wonderful to have a couple of fabulous DISmeets.  We had some great food.  Some not so great.  Some great weather, a little bit of pool time, a lot of park time despite the serious crowds. I am hoping that my May trip is a bit less crowded, that part was not so great.

I did find myself doing a LOT of comparison, some good and some bad and I will share it all, once I get the report started.    There are a lot of differences, perhaps more than I expected.  Knowing I'd be back in August helped as there was less internal pressure to "do" things and I am more excited than ever for that trip.  Although I suspect the crowds will be quite similar.

Is it wrong that I actually missed FP+???????

So I am off to do a run, the first one since Easter (walking in the parks counts, right?) in vastly different weather but hope to get a NYE update up today and make a dent before I head back to sunny happy places.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> You're back! Can't wait to hear all about it.
> 
> Your trip with MEK is so close too.



2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's a good thing

I need a vacation from my vacation!

Or just really....some me time.

It was a great trip.



PrincessInOz said:


> Welcome back!



Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!  We had a great time



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I just went back and caught up on your NYE.  What a crowd! I have to give you credit for braving it, but you can't have the experience if you're not there, right? Sounds like you had a great time, in spite of the down moments.  I'm glad you got your HATS!   IKWYM about the blonde dancer - classic.   Sorry about the boat incident.   Yeah, pretty soon you'll be doing 3 TRs at once!



NYE was magical.  I think it truly helped that we were all mentally prepared for it.  Or most of us were and as a result, and thanks to FP+ and our ADR it was doable.  That and being able to walk home!

I can't manage 3 at once.  I am fairly sure MEK will do our trip and I'll just chime in and on the DL one I may wait to start until this one is done.  We will see but it's going to take a bit to get photos organized anyway, photopass ordered, etc so that's what I'm kind of hoping.  They may overlap but I'd prefer they didn't.



dizneeat said:


> Welcome back, Cynthia!
> Time sure did fly by.



Thanks Karin!  I hope to get caught up everywhere this week.



heaven2dc said:


> I just found your TR and am on page 20 so a little late lol  Fun time so far and I think you're still on your first day of your trip.  I have a question tho....is Jingle Cruise a name used for the Jungle Cruise during the holidays?  I'm just curious



  Yes, it's just a cute little rename/retheme for the holidays.  This was the first year of it.  Which reminds me.  I NEED to get one of the posters for it, I hope they do it again this year.



heaven2dc said:


> Loved that the teenagers chose It's a Small World - when my youngest 3 sons went with me in 2010 they barely went on anything at MK. Just hit BTMR, Splash Mountain and Space Mountain and quick look at the castle.  Oh ..and we did Monsters Inc Laugh Factory.



They cracked me up with the it's a small world.  I actually love that about my kids, they do want to try everything once.  We hit most of FL this past week which really surprised me but they were totally up for it.

Then again it could have had something to do with the fact that Grandpa was the one asking to do them...not mom.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Welcome back!   I can't wait to hear all about your trip and those differences you mentioned. 

 for only two weeks until you are back at DW!  I know you are going to have a great time with Mary Ellen and all of the DISmeets you have planned!  I hope you have really good weather to enjoy, and not all the rain you seemed to have during your NYE trip.


----------



## Linda67

Cool, it's like we are getting a little bonus trip report


----------



## eandesmom

I am going to do my best to get caught up on everyone's threads this week but thought I'd get an update up, first!  While I'd have loved to get it up earlier...it was a bit nutty upon the return home.  We got home a little after midnight on Thursday and I had an 8am breakfast meeting about an hour away (in rush hour traffic, 30 min otherwise), a new trainee to work with, 3 deadlines for different submissions at the office and had to take (and pick up) Jeff from a doctor's appointment as it was one he wouldn't be allowed to drive after.  Then yesterday, in a very circle of life kind of way, I had a funeral..and a baby shower to attend.  I was able to have a nice date night with Jeff after all that, much needed for both of us, while the E's had various plans that didn't involve them sleeping at home.    Today I managed my first run since Easter and while it wasn't horrid, I did feel my knee again which bummed me out.  It will be interesting to see what the week brings.

Enough of all that though, it's a NEW YEAR!  at least on my TR it is.


When I left you, we'd had a lovely, late and long New Years Eve.  We did have plans for the day but blessedly, they weren't terribly early.

Nor were they far away.  Today we were off to see Hollywood, again.  See it that is, after everyone slept in and had breakfast in the villa.  If memory serves, Melissa and the boys took off first, around 11 I think.  I think I may have had work to do, a few emails to send.  And Jeff....well Jeff had a problem.

He hadn't packed his rain jacket.  (this one I was not blamed for )

It was raining.

So he went shopping.

While I called engineering, as well, our dryer still wasn't drying.  With a soggy day, that was less than ideal.

While Jeff was shopping and I was sitting, Mel and the boys hit Star Tours and honestlyI've no idea what else.  Mom and Dad hit Tower of Terror.  Jeff (SHOCKER) did not find a jacket he liked at the 2 Boardwalk shops. We decided to look at DHS versus hitting up the YC or BC shops.  The two options he could find were "ok" and if he had to, he would, but they were pricey for something deemed just ok.  

Finally, a little before 1pm, we made it over





Yep, soggy









Now I don't remember how it all played out but somehow Eric got to go on Tower, twice.  None of the other boys wanted to ride it so he went with my folks, and then us.  And yes, it WOULD be nice if hed wear a different sweatshirt.  Really Brenda and Allison (who both saw him in it I think) I do wash it!!!!



 



 









We had arranged that at a certain time, all the girls (myself, Mel, Mom and Kerri) would meet at the bus and the boys would all...fend for themselves.  Do whatever it is boys do and hopefully, feed the younger ones.

Of course I stopped for a photo on the way to the bus (and in a moment of no rain).

























With that...

It was Tea Time!

Where, we pretended to be ladylike









Except for me, who has a thing for the gentleman's offering...which was cheese, pate and port.  Except they let me swap the port for bubbly!









They made Melissa's with special gluten free bread (deemed just ok)





Melissa's gluten dessert free option 





Kerri's dessert choice





And mom's





I did NOT do well at the pictures.  We were all rather soggy, dragging just a little from NYE (or being pregnant, or from shingles flaring up) and feeling unphotogenic.  Despite that, we did love the tea.  We all had different teas and enjoyed all the treats and just being together away from the madness of the crowds and yes...the kids and big boys too.  

_Continued in next post_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

While seated, I realized that I had a problem.

I had no lipgloss.

Somehow, on NYE it had fallen out of my bag.  Both tubes.  I cannot function without lipgloss.  I'd been managing with chapstick but it’s not the same.  Not remotely.  And I'd promised Jeff to check out the rain jacket options as we suspected the selection would be a bit different at the Grand Flo.

And they were.  I found 2 that might do.

















3 tubes of Disney gloss later (it was a buy one, get one deal...I gave one to Melissa) and a black quick silver jacket (that was SO much nicer than the one he forgot that he would have brought and so much easier for travel and running than his truly waterproof gortex...he used it for our 15K) we were on our way back to Hollywood!

Except...we had a dinner reservation that well, felt like it was pushing it.  Both in terms of time…and food.

A Dancing Spectacle"]A Dancing Spectacle[/URL]


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great pictures at HS.  Love the magic one of you and Tink.  But my favourite is the one of you on the side, looking straight down the barrel of the camera and straight at me with your palm up.  That's a great shot!

A wet day, a girlie afternoon and no lip gloss???

Poor Jeff.  First no drink container large enough.....now no jacket not "just okay" enough.  Glad to see that he did get a Quick Silver one in the end. And that you got your lip gloss (looks nice!!).

Hope the dryer got fixed.


Oh....and I totally get Eric and his one sweatshirt.  My DS is about the same age and absolutely the same with his favourite clothes.  He seems to wear the same t-shirt and the same sweatshirt all the time.  The sweatshirt is way too small this year and he's STILL reluctant to part with it.


----------



## addictedtothemouse

Mom and I did the tea at the Grand Floridian, and we both loved it. 
It was just a nice relaxing time to get to enjoy each other.


----------



## MEK

eandesmom said:


> So I am leaning towards finishing this one first and then doing the DL one.



OMG!  And I am leaning towards doing one for my Tampa bay trip - I was just going to tack it on to the one I am writing now.  

Does this mean we will never get a May TR written since we BOTH suck at more than one TR?  



eandesmom said:


> Especially since 2 weeks from Today, I will be in Florida



Wait - Isn't it two weeks from tomorrow?  Is there something I don't know.  Are you getting there early?????  

I seriously can't wait.  Two weeks from now I will be having dinner with Rosie at this exact time (as long as my flight lands on time!)



eandesmom said:


> I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited for an adult only (non relative) relaxing trip where I am only responsible for me it's not even funny.



So, uh hem - WHO is going to be responsible for me? ...Oh, yeah....




eandesmom said:


> We did have some drama (though not with each other as the above comment might imply) and I am looking forward to a trip without that.  At least I certainly don't expect any of it.



OMG - the pressure is ON!  No drama!  No drama!  No drama!  



eandesmom said:


> I am also REALLY REALLY looking forward to a trip sleeping in a real bed.  I loved the VGC.



So funny when you texted me this the other night.  I really didn't know what your sleeping arrangements were.  Yup - OKW is going to work out just fine.  Which bed do you want - the one closest to the door or the one closest to the verandah.  Your pick!  




eandesmom said:


> Seriously though, it was absolutely magical to watch our kids march down main street,



I bet it was!  I bet it was awesome and those uniforms -> 



eandesmom said:


> . I am hoping that my May trip is a bit less crowded, that part was not so great.



I hope so too.  And I hope its not crazy hot because I am SO not used to warm weather yet - at all.  But seriously - I got my clothes out today and I think everything I am packing is a tank or completely sleeveless.  I am ready!  




eandesmom said:


> Is it wrong that I actually missed FP+???????



No - not wrong at all.  There are some good points to FP+!



eandesmom said:


> So I am off to do a run, the first one since Easter (walking in the parks counts, right?) in vastly different weather but hope to get a NYE update up today and make a dent before I head back to sunny happy places.



So how does it feel to be going on two Disney trips only two weeks apart?  Pretty darn good, I suspect!


----------



## MEK

Too funny about Eric and the very versatile sweatshirt!  

I like both jackets for Jeff.  I especially like the brown one.  

Fun tea time!  

Really cute pictures of you!


----------



## glennbo123

I'm glad that you ladies enjoyed the Tea.  

My daughters and wife are the same way about lip gloss.  I don't get it , but at least you women are consistent.


----------



## franandaj

Sounds like a nice day for the girls.  I think I would have gone like you, the cheese and pate rather than dainty little sandwiches with the crust cut off.

Your Jeff is cracking me up with his lack of planning and organization!  

I did notice the other day that you were slightly addicted to your lip gloss.


----------



## Pinkocto

Firstly, welcome back!!!!! Can't wait to hear about the differences. I really liked them, made it really feel like a totally different place. I hope that makes sense. 

Jeff didn't just want to wear a poncho? I'm glad you were able to find him a nice jacket. Tea sounded lovely, very nice you were able to escape the crowds and rain and relax. I totally understand about the lip gloss. For me its chapstick but the world is in flux until the situation is remedied.


----------



## IheartDDuck

My Dad has been known to forget something before, especially if my Mom forgets to pack it.  And he does the same thing.  He needs to go out and buy it, and he's IMPOSSIBLE!  Like, such a picky pick.  

How did you like the Disney lip gloss?


----------



## Poolrat

You are doing great considering I am still at the SM meet on mine.  Just too much life getting in the way.  

So glad you enjoyed the tea.  Sounds just right the right way to start the new year.


----------



## KatMark

Fun update, Cynthia.

A good morning to sleep in a bit.

Love the TOT pictures (I remember seeing E's sweatshirt in the Brenda photo).

I just adore your photopass pictures...you look so happy to be there.

So glad you had a nice time at the Tea. I thought of doing it for the girls trip but we are all a bit fussy and decided against it.

And it's always a good thing to get away from the kids and big boys for awhile.


----------



## scottny

Nice TOT pics.
We love going to the Tea. They accommodate if you ask them too very well. 
Glad you both got what you needed.


----------



## addictedtothemouse

MEK said:


> OMG!
> So funny when you texted me this the other night.  I really didn't know what your sleeping arrangements were.  Yup - OKW is going to work out just fine.  Which bed do you want - the one closest to the door or the one closest to the verandah.  Your pick!



I'm guessing veranda.


----------



## Chilly

Rained on us on Jan 1st when we were there as well, not the best way to start a new year, but you didn't let that stop you and neither did we, even if its raining its still Disney and better than being at home and afternoon tea and shopping makes it even better.


----------



## jedijill

I had a favorite sweatshirt in HS that I LOVED and my mom hated.  One day it disappeared...i'm still upset.   Now I have another favorite sweatshirt and she can't get to it!...BWHAHAHAHAHA!

Tea is the perfect way to spend a soggy afternoon!  Glad you found some replacement lip gloss!

Jill in CO


----------



## KatMark

addictedtothemouse said:


> I'm guessing veranda.


----------



## mickeystoontown

First off, welcome home from the California trip!  I'm anxious to hear your comparison of Disneyland to Disney World.  

It must be a teenage boy thing that they wear the same hoodie over and over and over again.  Hunter will do that with his two favorites.  I have to make him bring them in from his truck so I can wash them.

How nice that you ladies were able to have some "tea time" and act all girly and stuff.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> I am going to do my best to get caught up on everyone's threads this week but thought I'd get an update up, first!  While I'd have loved to get it up earlier...it was a bit nutty upon the return home.



That being said, welcome home!  




eandesmom said:


> And Jeff....well Jeff had a problem.
> 
> He hadn't packed his rain jacket.  (this one I was not blamed for )
> 
> It was raining.



  And you guys are from Seattle!



eandesmom said:


> While seated, I realized that I had a problem.
> 
> I had no lipgloss.








Hey, at least you packed a rain jacket. 



eandesmom said:


> 3 tubes of Disney gloss later (it was a buy one, get one deal...I gave one to Melissa) and a black quick silver jacket (that was SO much nicer than the one he forgot that he would have brought and so much easier for travel and running than his truly waterproof gortex...he used it for our 15K) we were on our way back to Hollywood!



Well, look at that!  All's well that ends well.


----------



## dizneeat

Great update! 
Love the pics of ToT. Such a fun ride. 

And tea at the GF.  We have often tried to fit it in and held reservations from time to time, but never really made it. 
Guess I will have to go to London to fit one in.

Great purchases!


----------



## elphie101

Oh tea time looks great! It looks like such a wonderful experience, though I've never really been a tea person - perhaps someday I'll give it a try.

I know EXACTLY what you mean about lip gloss, though for me it's chapstick - I always seem to find whenever I don't have it is exactly when I need it most!


----------



## teekathepony

Lovely easy going morning for everyone after NYE. I'm glad Jeff eventually did get a jacket too! And you your lipgloss!
Love all the ToT pics! 
Tea time looks really nice too. I'd like to do that some time.

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## rentayenta

I feel like I need a spin in the dryer after the soggy photos.  Tea looks great and I'd have opted for the manly meaty option too.


----------



## Linda67

Great pics from DHS 
Looks like afternoon tea was fun
How did you find the Disney lip gloss? I've seen it in the stores but have never purchased


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I've been at Jeff and the no rain jacket (the man who lives in Seattle no less!), you need lip gloss...It's just funny to me!  I'm glad you both found what you needed!  

If you don't mind - how much was the lip gloss? And did you like it?

I'm considering the tea for me and the girls on our next trip - not sure.
How long did you spend there? 

My kids usually bring only one or two sweatshirts and wear them all the time.  It does make it hard to tell which day it is in the pictures unless they're dated!


----------



## eandesmom

PrincessInOz said:


> Great pictures at HS.  Love the magic one of you and Tink.  But my favourite is the one of you on the side, looking straight down the barrel of the camera and straight at me with your palm up.  That's a great shot!



It was a fun, and soggy morning!



PrincessInOz said:


> A wet day, a girlie afternoon and no lip gloss???



Lip gloss is key.  My lips are soooooo dry that I can't stand not having something on them.  Chapstick/lipbalm will do but not for a whole trip.



PrincessInOz said:


> Poor Jeff.  First no drink container large enough.....now no jacket not "just okay" enough.  Glad to see that he did get a Quick Silver one in the end. And that you got your lip gloss (looks nice!!).



It's funny.  He isn't that high maintenance at home but on a trip...he wrecks shorts, shoes, forgets jackets and mugs, has stuff leak and ruin his clothes.  It's kind of funny.

But not really.  Actually it's kind of pricey!



PrincessInOz said:


> Hope the dryer got fixed.



Sort of but not really.  Guy worked on it for a long time, didn't seem to really know what he was doing but then said he "thought" it was up to temperature.



PrincessInOz said:


> Oh....and I totally get Eric and his one sweatshirt.  My DS is about the same age and absolutely the same with his favourite clothes.  He seems to wear the same t-shirt and the same sweatshirt all the time.  The sweatshirt is way too small this year and he's STILL reluctant to part with it.



Yes, Eric alternates between one in the winter and this one in the spring.



addictedtothemouse said:


> Mom and I did the tea at the Grand Floridian, and we both loved it.
> It was just a nice relaxing time to get to enjoy each other.



It's my second time doing the tea and I loved it equally both times!



MEK said:


> OMG!  And I am leaning towards doing one for my Tampa bay trip - I was just going to tack it on to the one I am writing now.
> 
> Does this mean we will never get a May TR written since we BOTH suck at more than one TR?



  That's true, you had Tampa!  Well, it may just be a delayed TR.  VERY delayed.  LOL!



MEK said:


> Wait - Isn't it two weeks from tomorrow?  Is there something I don't know.  Are you getting there early?????



Nah, you are right.  Two weeks from when I wrote that, YOU will be there.  I'll be heading to the airport later that day though.  Two weeks from right now however...

WE WILL BE AT THE SPA!!!!!!!!!!





MEK said:


> I seriously can't wait.  Two weeks from now I will be having dinner with Rosie at this exact time (as long as my flight lands on time!)



YAY!



MEK said:


> So, uh hem - WHO is going to be responsible for me? ...Oh, yeah....



Responsible is overrated.  






MEK said:


> OMG - the pressure is ON!  No drama!  No drama!  No drama!



Ah, I will probably have ticket drama.  I just have this feeling...

However if we can skip the kind of drama that happened in Cali I'd be good with that.  Maybe drama isn't really the right word.  At least I don't have to worry about putting a GPS tracker on you.





MEK said:


> So funny when you texted me this the other night.  I really didn't know what your sleeping arrangements were.  Yup - OKW is going to work out just fine.  Which bed do you want - the one closest to the door or the one closest to the verandah.  Your pick!



Yeah, 3 nights in the WORST sofa bed ever.  Ok maybe not the worst but the worst I've been in, in a long time, followed by 2 in a trundle = cranky neck and body.

LOL!  Either is good.  I say..verandah.  Not so much for that but with the time change you'll wake first and that puts you closest to the coffee pot! 



MEK said:


> I bet it was!  I bet it was awesome and those uniforms ->



They melted but they looked and sounded great!



MEK said:


> I hope so too.  And I hope its not crazy hot because I am SO not used to warm weather yet - at all.  But seriously - I got my clothes out today and I think everything I am packing is a tank or completely sleeveless.  I am ready!



Same here!  Cali was a pre-pack.  Slightly cooler but much of the same stuff.  



MEK said:


> No - not wrong at all.  There are some good points to FP+!



I did miss a few things that's for sure, FP+ was one of them, largely due to the crowds.



MEK said:


> So how does it feel to be going on two Disney trips only two weeks apart?  Pretty darn good, I suspect!



Pretty hard to get my brain back in to work 




MEK said:


> Too funny about Eric and the very versatile sweatshirt!
> 
> I like both jackets for Jeff.  I especially like the brown one.



The brown is good for a casual one.  It was more expensive though and for what he really needed, the black was better.  He's worn it a ton, good purchase and frankly I couldn't stand the one he forgot so it was a win win.  



MEK said:


> Fun tea time!
> 
> Really cute pictures of you!



Thanks!



glennbo123 said:


> I'm glad that you ladies enjoyed the Tea.
> 
> My daughters and wife are the same way about lip gloss.  I don't get it , but at least you women are consistent.



Well some guys are that way about chapstick.  It's a dry lip issue (for me) more than a gloss thing but hey, if you can make it glossy at the same time..win win!


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Welcome back!   I can't wait to hear all about your trip and those differences you mentioned.



It was very interesting to see just how different my perspective was from 2010.




GoofyFan1515 said:


> for only two weeks until you are back at DW!  I know you are going to have a great time with Mary Ellen and all of the DISmeets you have planned!  I hope you have really good weather to enjoy, and not all the rain you seemed to have during your NYE trip.



Less than two now!!!!!!  I really hope we have lovely weather and a lack of rain.  It definitely looks like it is scheduled to be off and on soggy this week and soggier on the weekend.  Hopefully it is done with it by our trip. Of course on a kid/parent trip I didn't exactly get the pool time I am hoping for next week.   I suppose I should pack my rain jacket though.



Linda67 said:


> Cool, it's like we are getting a little bonus trip report



Eventually!  It will likely be a separate one.  I've not even looked at the good camera yet but I have almost 500 pictures between my phone and photopass and a few of my mom's pics so that seems to justify it's own report.



franandaj said:


> Sounds like a nice day for the girls.  I think I would have gone like you, the cheese and pate rather than dainty little sandwiches with the crust cut off.



I was VERY happy with the cheese and pate!



franandaj said:


> Your Jeff is cracking me up with his lack of planning and organization!



Sigh.  Maybe I should make him a pack list.    He probably wouldn't use it though.



franandaj said:


> I did notice the other day that you were slightly addicted to your lip gloss.



Oh no!  That's embarassing 

We had SO much fun with you, I can't wait to post about it.  Some of the pictures are just a riot and I haven't even looked at the good camera yet.  The photopass ones are cute too!  I need to get you copies.



Pinkocto said:


> Firstly, welcome back!!!!! Can't wait to hear about the differences. I really liked them, made it really feel like a totally different place. I hope that makes sense.



Yes.  More so in DCA I think than DL.  DCA is just it's own thing, with it's own vibe and I really love it.  DL I noticed differences small and large



Pinkocto said:


> Jeff didn't just want to wear a poncho? I'm glad you were able to find him a nice jacket. Tea sounded lovely, very nice you were able to escape the crowds and rain and relax. I totally understand about the lip gloss. For me its chapstick but the world is in flux until the situation is remedied.



If it was only supposed to rain that day, he'd have done a poncho but there was a good chance of more during the week.  The ponchos had been a pretty spectacular fail on day 1 and he vividly recalled how soaked he was, even with one on.

Yep, world in flux.  Exactly.



IheartDDuck said:


> My Dad has been known to forget something before, especially if my Mom forgets to pack it.  And he does the same thing.  He needs to go out and buy it, and he's IMPOSSIBLE!  Like, such a picky pick.



There's an idea, I'll check his suitcase like I do with the boys   that would be a riot.



IheartDDuck said:


> How did you like the Disney lip gloss?



Mixed on the gloss.  LOVE the colors, it's really really pretty on. Light, sheer but still some color. It's a bit thinner than my normal stuff and the texture...can't quite put my finger on it but almost had a tiny grittiness to it.  Not enough to go EWWW but enough to go...it's not quite as glossy (as my normal).  But totally livable.  I had thought it ran out faster than my normal stuff but I'm now almost out of that too so if you figure 4 tubes in 4 months...I didn't run out as much faster as the usual as I though.  

So if it was a killer deal, yeah I'd probably buy it again.  I used the Tiana one and the Belle one.


----------



## eandesmom

Poolrat said:


> You are doing great considering I am still at the SM meet on mine.  Just too much life getting in the way.



No, you are doing better as I'm not caught up on anyone's TR's, especially yours!



Poolrat said:


> So glad you enjoyed the tea.  Sounds just right the right way to start the new year.



It was lovely



KatMark said:


> Fun update, Cynthia.
> 
> A good morning to sleep in a bit.



It was good to sleep a bit!



KatMark said:


> Love the TOT pictures (I remember seeing E's sweatshirt in the Brenda photo).



And you will see a LOT more of it.  In this TR and that one if I ever get to it.  LOL!



KatMark said:


> I just adore your photopass pictures...you look so happy to be there.



I was!



KatMark said:


> So glad you had a nice time at the Tea. I thought of doing it for the girls trip but we are all a bit fussy and decided against it.
> 
> And it's always a good thing to get away from the kids and big boys for awhile.



I actually think they do quite well with fussy, girls only is always nice!



scottny said:


> Nice TOT pics.
> We love going to the Tea. They accommodate if you ask them too very well.
> Glad you both got what you needed.



Yes they do, they were just lovely!



addictedtothemouse said:


> I'm guessing veranda.





Well it's either that or


closest to the bathroom



Chilly said:


> Rained on us on Jan 1st when we were there as well, not the best way to start a new year, but you didn't let that stop you and neither did we, even if its raining its still Disney and better than being at home and afternoon tea and shopping makes it even better.



Exactly!  You are still at Disney.


----------



## addictedtothemouse

I'll be in your state on Monday. Not on your side of the state, but in it! I have to go to a class for one of our systems and it's in Spokane. I'm really excited I've never been to Washington before so I can't wait to see it.  The only thing that I won't like are the temps,  the highs are cold to me.  Lol


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> And yes, it WOULD be nice if hed wear a different sweatshirt.  Really Brenda and Allison (who both saw him in it I think) I do wash it!!!!


  I wear hooded sweatshirts in place of a light jacket quite often.  I didn't even think a thing about it, I just figured he was doing the same. 

I don't know how many Disney pictures I have of myself in the same 2 or 3 sweatshirts. 


It looks like a great start to the New Year after that late night.  Well, aside from having to call engineering.  But a late start to the day and your girls only tea party was probably just the thing you needed at that point.


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> I had a favorite sweatshirt in HS that I LOVED and my mom hated.  One day it disappeared...i'm still upset.   Now I have another favorite sweatshirt and she can't get to it!...BWHAHAHAHAHA!



Yeah, there may or may not have been a few things that disappeared over the years.  Not so much any more as the kids do their own laundry but we do have purge days where they HAVE to give up trashed and too small items.  My definition of both of those is different than the E's have.  Jeff too for that matter.



jedijill said:


> Tea is the perfect way to spend a soggy afternoon!  Glad you found some replacement lip gloss!
> 
> Jill in CO



Tea was perfect!



KatMark said:


>







mickeystoontown said:


> First off, welcome home from the California trip!  I'm anxious to hear your comparison of Disneyland to Disney World.



It really was fascinating as it had been so long for me.



mickeystoontown said:


> It must be a teenage boy thing that they wear the same hoodie over and over and over again.  Hunter will do that with his two favorites.  I have to make him bring them in from his truck so I can wash them.



Evan at least has a few in the rotation.  He will alternate but Eric gets fixated on  one at a time and getting him to switch...UGH. He could care less if it is filthy.



mickeystoontown said:


> How nice that you ladies were able to have some "tea time" and act all girly and stuff.



It was lovely!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That being said, welcome home!



Thanks!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> And you guys are from Seattle!



Dion't you know that real Seattleites do not wear rain jackets or carry umbrellas unless one of the following conditions is present?

1.  You are at a soccer game.
2.  You are going for a hike.
3.  You are going camping.
4.  You are going for a run.  And that's debatable, it would have to be REALLY raining or windy to get a jacket on most.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Hey, at least you packed a rain jacket.



I did.  One that was confirmed to have lost all of it's true water resistance and repellent properties but it was better than nothing and more effective than a poncho would have been.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, look at that!  All's well that ends well.



Thank goodness!



dizneeat said:


> Great update!
> Love the pics of ToT. Such a fun ride.




Thanks!



dizneeat said:


> And tea at the GF.  We have often tried to fit it in and held reservations from time to time, but never really made it.
> Guess I will have to go to London to fit one in.



Or your next trip



dizneeat said:


> Great purchases!



They were put to very good use!


----------



## CarolynK

I get the whole lip gloss problem, though for me chap stick of any kind is acceptable - I'm not big on lip color but I can't stand dry lips! I just got 4 tubes of lip balm at CVS because I'm tired of DD stealing mine!

The tea sounds like a nice break from a hectic day.


----------



## eandesmom

elphie101 said:


> Oh tea time looks great! It looks like such a wonderful experience, though I've never really been a tea person - perhaps someday I'll give it a try.



They have a TON of options with the tea and the treats are very yummy



elphie101 said:


> I know EXACTLY what you mean about lip gloss, though for me it's chapstick - I always seem to find whenever I don't have it is exactly when I need it most!



I have chapstick stashed everywhere.  That and hand lotion!



teekathepony said:


> Lovely easy going morning for everyone after NYE. I'm glad Jeff eventually did get a jacket too! And you your lipgloss!
> Love all the ToT pics!
> Tea time looks really nice too. I'd like to do that some time.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



He was the drama king huh!  It's a great jacket though.  I needed htat lipgloss so I guess I had my own drama 



rentayenta said:


> I feel like I need a spin in the dryer after the soggy photos.  Tea looks great and I'd have opted for the manly meaty option too.



LOL!  We were soggier the first day (and would be soggier again later).  You should try the tea sometime



Linda67 said:


> Great pics from DHS
> Looks like afternoon tea was fun
> How did you find the Disney lip gloss? I've seen it in the stores but have never purchased



Tea was fun!

I did like the gloss, didn't last quite as long as I hoped it would but I did like it and would use it again.  I think I still prefer my normal stuff but it was a good alternative.



Mndisneygirl said:


> I've been at Jeff and the no rain jacket (the man who lives in Seattle no less!), you need lip gloss...It's just funny to me!  I'm glad you both found what you needed!



See my comment to Mark about rain jackets in Seattle.

We don't wear them

and often don't even own then



Mndisneygirl said:


> If you don't mind - how much was the lip gloss? And did you like it?



I will check the receipt, I want to say with the buy 2 get one it came in around $30 total maybe?  $40?  Not more than that.



Mndisneygirl said:


> I'm considering the tea for me and the girls on our next trip - not sure.
> How long did you spend there?


 
2 hours maybe?  Not more.



Mndisneygirl said:


> My kids usually bring only one or two sweatshirts and wear them all the time.  It does make it hard to tell which day it is in the pictures unless they're dated!



Or the weather changes a lot.


----------



## eandesmom

addictedtothemouse said:


> I'll be in your state on Monday. Not on your side of the state, but in it! I have to go to a class for one of our systems and it's in Spokane. I'm really excited I've never been to Washington before so I can't wait to see it.  The only thing that I won't like are the temps,  the highs are cold to me.  Lol



It's super nice over here today (76 right now) and through tomorrow but then turns icky again.  I think it's cold on Monday over there, unseasonably so   Hopefully it will improve



afwdwfan said:


> I wear hooded sweatshirts in place of a light jacket quite often.  I didn't even think a thing about it, I just figured he was doing the same.



I suppose so, it's certainly how he looks at it!  Except unlike a jacket which you take off inside...the sweatshirt NEVER comes off.



afwdwfan said:


> I don't know how many Disney pictures I have of myself in the same 2 or 3 sweatshirts.



Time for a new one, or not.    As I pack for my warmer trips it's all the same stuff from every trip in the past so I hear you there.



afwdwfan said:


> It looks like a great start to the New Year after that late night.  Well, aside from having to call engineering.  But a late start to the day and your girls only tea party was probably just the thing you needed at that point.



It was a perfect start!



CarolynK said:


> I get the whole lip gloss problem, though for me chap stick of any kind is acceptable - I'm not big on lip color but I can't stand dry lips! I just got 4 tubes of lip balm at CVS because I'm tired of DD stealing mine!
> 
> The tea sounds like a nice break from a hectic day.



I have lip balm stashed everywhere!  I can't go to sleep without it, have one in the nightstand.  

The day wasn't hectic actually, all we did was ride one ride and then I left.  LOL!


----------



## podsnel

I love that tea- I was thnking it would be fun to do next May when I am there- but then we are only going to be there for 2 days, so...maybe not.  Just thinking out loud....

One of our tea times we were soaked to the bone, too- it sure is weird being all fancy and pointing your pinky etc when you look/feel like a drowned rat! 

Still all tastes so good, though-


----------



## eandesmom

Quick DL ½ update, we booked our outbound flight!  I got my weekly Yapta summary and was SHOCKED to see the flight prices.  Freaked out.  A few of my flights were simply gone, as in sold out at the lower price/class that I was tracking.  Our return flight, which was booked, was also sold out at the coach price.  I dug around, contacted Ann.

The funny thing is, this happened in reverse about a month ago.  Prices jumped WAY up.  By the time I got her message and checked myself, theyd gone back down.   Same thing happened this time, except it was Ann checking and seeing they were back down.

Still, two seemingly close calls made us both decide to just go ahead and book it.  This leg was more at $109, wed gotten the return flight for $79.  Still, under $200 is not bad and if either drops, we can get a credit and I think we are both just happy to have it done.

Back to your regularly scheduled report.

Except I HAVE to share this.  I received my DL photopass pics and updated the wallpaper on my work computer.  Last night I had that computer, next to my home one.  I realized something.

I've apparently shrunk at least 2 inches since January!









No wonder I had to buy everyone in the house under the age of 15 new jeans, shorts and shoes in the past month!  And both boys jumped a shirt size officially. 

We'd had a somewhat lazy morning that had possibly got the dryer working, one thrill ride, a lovely girls tea and much needed replacement items for Jeff and I.  Missions for that part of the day, we headed back to Hollywood.  We honestly had no idea where all the boys were but the plan was to meet back there and we had FPs for later.

But first, I missed these in the last update, taken I think before they took Eric on his first ToT ride of the day









While on the bus headed back we discussed our dinner plans.  They had been for Trail's End.  No one felt like rushing our evening to get there on time and doing the travel to another resort.  I had booked it pre-CC guarantee.  We decided I'd call and reschedule it for the following day.

So I did.

Or I tried.

They tried to tell me I couldn't change it because there would be a charge.

I mentioned that might be hard since they didn't have my CC.

They tried to tell me I'd have to give them one to modify it.

I said that no, I didn't think I did, since it was made pre-CC guarantee and it was a modification not a new reservation, but if that was the case I'd either rebook online or take my chances.  At this point if I'd have made it with a CC, and something happened the next day, I'd have no recourse and I figured Id be better off booking it mid-day the next day once I knew we for sure could make it, then being tied to it now when I wasn't.

She agreed to modify it.  No CC.

Dinner figured out (figured out meaning that everyone agreed to fend for themselves lol) our bus arrived at DHS.

The designated FP meetup?

Now thats a silly question

















At this point we split up, again.  For some reason the boys, and Mel wanted to use their 3rd fast pass for the Great Movie Ride.  They were CONVINCED they'd never been on it.  Mom and Dad wanted something else and Jeff and I?  Well we wanted to see American Idol.  So thanks to the trusty MDE app, whatever was booked was swapped around this ways and sideways and soon enough, all were scheduled.

We (and my we I mean me) also had a very specific agenda that wed miss if we went on a ride then.  The boys didn't seem to care.

*The Osborn Lights!*

They were supposed to turn "on" at a certain time.  I dont recall what time that was but I did have it noted (at the time lol).  So we headed that way.

To find them already on

And it closed off so you had to walk the long way around to get in.

Bummer.  I did want to see the switch flip!

No matter.

IT WAS SNOWING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I didn't capture the snow but just stood there, mesmerized.  Finally I attempted a few shots.  You cant have too many, can you?





































































_Continued in next post_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous





































We attempted some pics









Notice Jeff's snazzy jacket!  LOL

Oh wait you can't really see it with the iphone pics









And then finally found a photopass guy, whose flash appears to have blinded me

























I couldn't resist





I can't begin to describe how much I enjoyed the lights, how I wish I'd had more time or had been able to go more than once but oh, how I wouldn't trade going even with the crowds, for anything in the world.

Magical.

And if you've not seen it, here are a couple of short, bad videos

Dancing Tree

Osborne Lights

World Showcase Nirvana


----------



## PrincessInOz

Amazing pictures of the Osborne Lights.

WOW!  Your boys did shoot up.  That would have hurt the credit card!
The pictures on RnRC are fantastic!  Great FP meeting spot.  

I really like that jacket Jeff got.  It looks great on him.


----------



## KatMark

I said it on FB and I'll say it again...can't believe how the E's have grown.

I hate searching for airfare. It truly gives me major headaches.

Great pics on Rock & Roll Roller Coaster.

And, no, you can NEVER have too many pictures of the Osborne Lights. I am so glad you enjoyed them. They truly are spectacular and they are worth the price of the trip.

You got some beautiful, beautiful shots of the lights.

I love the photopass pics, especially the one of Jeff and the PLANES border.


----------



## Poolrat

eandesmom said:


> No, you are doing better as I'm not caught up on anyone's TR's, especially yours!



Yup and you are getting ready to get behind again.       But no better reason than Disney.  



Yes those growth spurts hit hard.  I remember having to buy a whole new outfit for an event because what I bought a month prior  suddenly shrunk.  

Such a magical time with the lights.  They are truly amazing.  

Great jacket for Jeff.


----------



## CarolynK

Wow, you DID shrink in three months, that's amazing!  My DS is 6'5" and when I want to give him a really nice hug, I get on a step stool. It's weird.

Your ADR CC guarantee story reminded me of our own little CC issue. I had made an ADR for bluezoo for our NYE trip prior to the CC guarantee date. The day of the ressie, we decided instead to go to Flying Fish, but I couldn't get through to cancel bluezoo. I wasn't worried, because I hadn't given my CC. Well, once home, I noticed a $20 charge on my CC from WDW. I called them and was told it was because I hadn't cancelled the ADR for bluezoo! BUT...I never even gave them a CC!? How could they charge my card when I hadn't made the ADR with a card? Turns out, Disney pulled the CC that I had given at checkin. Unbelievable! I was furious. The charge was removed, but how dare they pull my credit card information to do that. I refuse to make a reservation that requires a CC. Now I make reservations at bluezoo by emailing the manager there 

We didn't make it to Osborne lights this time; I enjoyed seeing your pictures.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Catching up! Looks like the jacket was a nice find! It was good to see that tea could be done in casual dress!  I see lots of other guest were casual, also  Looks like a nice relaxing treat!

Awesome pics of he OL!  I'm glad you took the time to take it all in!


----------



## elphie101

I think the Osbourne lights are truly one of my favorite things at DHS. There's truly nothing like them! Honestly that alone makes me want to go during the holiday season, more than the Christmas decorations or anything 

You can never have too much Rockin Roller Coaster! Those pictures make me quite jealous at the moment.


----------



## scrpbookr

The lights are gorgeous! Your pictures turned out lovely!


----------



## Pinkocto

Congrats on the flights! I haven't seen $79 here for a while so am happy when I can get the $109. Love when it's ll booked. 

Those boys are GROWING! Happy pictures, very nice  

Jeff's jacket is quite fetching, great choice. 

The Osborn Lights are the best, so magical. Beautiful pictures. I keep hearing people mention that this was the last year but I don't know where they're getting this info from. 

Did the others realize that they had indeed been on the Great Movie Ride before? 

That Trail's End CC business would have had me fuming. Of course you can't have my CC if you don't already. Absolute ridiculousness.


----------



## teekathepony

Congrats on flights!! I can't believe how CHEAP you can get flights! Wow! Flights from here generally cost about $1,000 each. 

Gorgeous Osborne pics, and you definitely can not have too many!! I love them all!


----------



## glennbo123

Jeff's new jacket is a keeper.  

Your pictures of the Osborne Lights are great.  I've seen the lights in dozens of trip reports, and I really need to see them in person someday.  I'm pretty sure that my wife would get choked up at seeing them.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

eandesmom said:


> When I left you, we'd had a lovely, late and long New Years Eve.  We did have plans for the day but blessedly, they weren't terribly early.
> 
> Nor were they far away.  Today we were off to see Hollywood, again.  See it that is, after everyone slept in and had breakfast in the villa.  If memory serves, Melissa and the boys took off first, around 11 I think.


 Hey, that still seems pretty agressive after your late NYE.



eandesmom said:


> While Jeff was shopping and I was sitting, Mel and the boys hit Star Tours and honestlyI've no idea what else.  Mom and Dad hit Tower of Terror.


 Your Dad doesn't look very pleased with the room they assigned him....... 



eandesmom said:


> Of course I stopped for a photo on the way to the bus (and in a moment of no rain).


 On such a soggy day, the PPP sure did capture that post-NYE "glow" you had going.......... 



eandesmom said:


> Where, we pretended to be ladylike


 I don't think so.  I'm not seeing a single pinky "up" in the crowd........... 



eandesmom said:


> Less than two now!!!!!!  I really hope we have lovely weather and a lack of rain.  It definitely looks like it is scheduled to be off and on soggy this week and soggier on the weekend.  Hopefully it is done with it by our trip. Of course on a kid/parent trip I didn't exactly get the pool time I am hoping for next week.   I suppose I should pack my rain jacket though.


 I just took a quick look.  You might need that rain jacket, but it looks like you sure better have the bathing suit and lots of suntan lotion...........and a fan!!! 



eandesmom said:


> Except I HAVE to share this.  I received my DL photopass pics and updated the wallpaper on my work computer.  Last night I had that computer, next to my home one.  I realized something.
> 
> I've apparently shrunk at least 2 inches since January!


 Don't you just hate when that happens......   I DO like the way you tried to account for it with the sunglasses........ 



eandesmom said:


> Bummer.  I did want to see the switch flip!
> 
> No matter.
> 
> IT WAS SNOWING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I didn't capture the snow but just stood there, mesmerized.  Finally I attempted a few shots.  You cant have too many, can you?


 Hey, you ended up capturing the snow in some of the pictures, and NO, you can't have too many! I LOVE the Osborne Lights and they are a must do at least once when I am there during the Christmas holidays!!!  

Like you, I always wish I had more time to enjoy them, so thanks for the reminder how great they are.  You got some really great shots!


----------



## addictedtothemouse

eandesmom said:


> It's super nice over here today (76 right now) and through tomorrow but then turns icky again.  I think it's cold on Monday over there, unseasonably so   Hopefully it will improve



Our temps next week are supposed to be near 100 so the high 50s low 60s will be very, very cold to me.  lol If it's below 70 I'm in a sweatshirt, but I'm still excited to go to Washington.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Dion't you know that real Seattleites do not wear rain jackets or carry umbrellas unless one of the following conditions is present?
> 
> 1.  You are at a soccer game.
> 2.  You are going for a hike.
> 3.  You are going camping.
> 4.  You are going for a run.  And that's debatable, it would have to be REALLY raining or windy to get a jacket on most.



I should have figured you guys would be pretty hardy in wet weather.  But now I know the ground rules!




eandesmom said:


> Except I HAVE to share this.  I received my DL photopass pics and updated the wallpaper on my work computer.  Last night I had that computer, next to my home one.  I realized something.
> 
> I've apparently shrunk at least 2 inches since January!



 Saw this on FB.  What are you feeding those kids?!



eandesmom said:


> They tried to tell me I couldn't change it because there would be a charge.
> 
> I mentioned that might be hard since they didn't have my CC.
> 
> They tried to tell me I'd have to give them one to modify it.
> 
> I said that no, I didn't think I did, since it was made pre-CC guarantee and it was a modification not a new reservation, but if that was the case I'd either rebook online or take my chances.  At this point if I'd have made it with a CC, and something happened the next day, I'd have no recourse and I figured Id be better off booking it mid-day the next day once I knew we for sure could make it, then being tied to it now when I wasn't.
> 
> She agreed to modify it.  No CC.



 Ay caramba!

I love the completely different expressions on the boys' faces riding RnR. 



eandesmom said:


> For some reason the boys, and Mel wanted to use their 3rd fast pass for the Great Movie Ride.







eandesmom said:


> *The Osborn Lights!*



 



eandesmom said:


> Notice Jeff's snazzy jacket!  LOL



 He needed it for the snow. 



eandesmom said:


> I can't begin to describe how much I enjoyed the lights, how I wish I'd had more time or had been able to go more than once but oh, how I wouldn't trade going even with the crowds, for anything in the world.
> 
> Magical.



Very well said.


----------



## addictedtothemouse

I can't believe how much your boys have grown!  My girls grew slooowly and my youngest at 5'5" is the giant of the four of us.  
I want to get to Disney during the holidays again. I was there once with DH but he didn't want to do to DHS, we went to EPCOT for a second day instead.  Not that I don't like EPCOT but I wanted to see the lights.


----------



## franandaj

Someday I hope to see these lights even if they won't be in the same location.

Nice photo pass pics of you annd jeff.


----------



## rentayenta

Oh em gee, those lights look amazing. I'd brave the crowds to see them too.

What are you feeding the E's? They've grown a ton! 

Sweet flight price.


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> We had a great trip!  A very different trip in many ways but great nonetheless.  I have to figure out what I am going to do regarding a TR.  There is really too much, both in content and pictures, to just stick it in the middle of this one but I kind of suck at more than one TR at a time.  So I am leaning towards finishing this one first and then doing the DL one.



It is hard doing more than one.  I try to not have more than one TR going along with one PTR (gotta always have a PTR going) so I understand..  BUT  I am very excited to read all about your DLR trip... AND I will be anxiously awaiting the joint TR from yours and Mary Ellen's upcoming trip.  You are just going to have to manage some how.   

Seriously though... I will read when ever you find the time to write.  I guess I shouldn't be too demanding.  After all... I do struggle to keep up so if you do space them out I might have a better chance of staying caught up. 



eandesmom said:


> Especially since 2 weeks from Today, I will be in Florida






eandesmom said:


> I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited for an adult only (non relative) relaxing trip where I am only responsible for me it's not even funny.



I am with you on this.  I had a wonderful time with my family in January...but my goodness October was soo nice.  And it is the being responsible for just you that makes it that way.  




eandesmom said:


> I am also REALLY REALLY looking forward to a trip sleeping in a real bed.  I loved the VGC.  However, the sofabeds there are NOT the same ones used in the WDW villas.  I love my parents but....I don't think I'll ever give up the master bedroom again.  If Eric has this same trip in 4 years (as is the tentative plan)....I am going to have to figure out a different room scenario assuming we can even get VGC.



The sofa bed at OKW was so bad that ds couldn't use it.  He slept on top of the sofa (with some sheets)  It was a weird spring mattress that was seriously in need of being replaced.   Real beds are WAY better.  



eandesmom said:


> Seriously though, it was absolutely magical to watch our kids march down main street, bizarre and cool to see school families and friends all over the parks and share some experiences together, amazing to see the sun rise over the beach on easter, and truly wonderful to have a couple of fabulous DISmeets.  We had some great food.  Some not so great.  Some great weather, a little bit of pool time, a lot of park time despite the serious crowds. I am hoping that my May trip is a bit less crowded, that part was not so great.



Sounds like you had a great time! I can't wait to read more details!  



eandesmom said:


> I did find myself doing a LOT of comparison, some good and some bad and I will share it all, once I get the report started.    There are a lot of differences, perhaps more than I expected.  Knowing I'd be back in August helped as there was less internal pressure to "do" things and I am more excited than ever for that trip.  Although I suspect the crowds will be quite similar.



I think it is normal to compare.  I have been to WDW more than DLR..but DLR was first and I always find I still compare everything in WDW to it.



eandesmom said:


> Is it wrong that I actually missed FP+???????



I think for all the small headaches with it...it is a great system.  At DLR, do they even have the mickey head readers for entry?  




eandesmom said:


> So I am off to do a run, the first one since Easter (walking in the parks counts, right?) in vastly different weather but hope to get a NYE update up today and make a dent before I head back to sunny happy places.



I think park walking does count some for sure!  But still...  on the first run since easter. 



eandesmom said:


> I am going to do my best to get caught up on everyone's threads this week but thought I'd get an update up, first!  While I'd have loved to get it up earlier...it was a bit nutty upon the return home.  We got home a little after midnight on Thursday and I had an 8am breakfast meeting about an hour away (in rush hour traffic, 30 min otherwise), a new trainee to work with, 3 deadlines for different submissions at the office and had to take (and pick up) Jeff from a doctor's appointment as it was one he wouldn't be allowed to drive after.  Then yesterday, in a very circle of life kind of way, I had a funeral..and a baby shower to attend.  I was able to have a nice date night with Jeff after all that, much needed for both of us, while the E's had various plans that didn't involve them sleeping at home.    Today I managed my first run since Easter and while it wasn't horrid, I did feel my knee again which bummed me out.  It will be interesting to see what the week brings.



Coming back is never easy... but to come back to all of that could not at all been fun. 



eandesmom said:


> And Jeff....well Jeff had a problem.
> 
> He hadn't packed his rain jacket.  (this one I was not blamed for )
> 
> It was raining.
> 
> So he went shopping.



I don't think I have ever brought a rain jacket to WDW.  A poncho, yes.  jacket, no.   You guys had quite the rainy trip though, so it was definitely a needed item. 





eandesmom said:


> Now I don't remember how it all played out but somehow Eric got to go on Tower, twice.  None of the other boys wanted to ride it so he went with my folks, and then us.  And yes, it WOULD be nice if hed wear a different sweatshirt.  Really Brenda and Allison (who both saw him in it I think) I do wash it!!!!



Both of my sons have had sweatshirts that they always wore... I think it is a boy thing...



eandesmom said:


> Of course I stopped for a photo on the way to the bus (and in a moment of no rain).



Such good pictures of you!!!



eandesmom said:


> With that...
> 
> It was Tea Time!



How fun!!!



eandesmom said:


> Except for me, who has a thing for the gentleman's offering...which was cheese, pate and port.  Except they let me swap the port for bubbly!



And what did you think of it?  I have wondered it if might be better than the little sandwiches. 



eandesmom said:


> Dion't you know that real Seattleites do not wear rain jackets or carry umbrellas unless one of the following conditions is present?
> 
> 1.  You are at a soccer game.
> 2.  You are going for a hike.
> 3.  You are going camping.
> 4.  You are going for a run.  And that's debatable, it would have to be REALLY raining or windy to get a jacket on most.








eandesmom said:


> The funny thing is, this happened in reverse about a month ago.  Prices jumped WAY up.  By the time I got her message and checked myself, theyd gone back down.   Same thing happened this time, except it was Ann checking and seeing they were back down.



That was just weird that it happened like that only in reverse again.  I mean, I have always read/known that depending on the time of days fares could be different.   This was not just a little different though.  With the fare we got...even from when I first checked and only saw the later flight to when both flights came down in cost was a difference of over $100.




eandesmom said:


> Still, two seemingly close calls made us both decide to just go ahead and book it.  This leg was more at $109, wed gotten the return flight for $79.  Still, under $200 is not bad and if either drops, we can get a credit and I think we are both just happy to have it done.



Under $200 is not too shabby!  



eandesmom said:


> Except I HAVE to share this.  I received my DL photopass pics and updated the wallpaper on my work computer.  Last night I had that computer, next to my home one.  I realized something.
> 
> I've apparently shrunk at least 2 inches since January!



Holy Cow!!!  Those boys really grew!!!  Were they complaining about aches?  That is some fast grown. 



eandesmom said:


> While on the bus headed back we discussed our dinner plans.  They had been for Trail's End.  No one felt like rushing our evening to get there on time and doing the travel to another resort.  I had booked it pre-CC guarantee.  We decided I'd call and reschedule it for the following day.
> 
> So I did.
> 
> Or I tried.
> 
> They tried to tell me I couldn't change it because there would be a charge.
> 
> I mentioned that might be hard since they didn't have my CC.
> 
> They tried to tell me I'd have to give them one to modify it.
> 
> I said that no, I didn't think I did, since it was made pre-CC guarantee and it was a modification not a new reservation, but if that was the case I'd either rebook online or take my chances.  At this point if I'd have made it with a CC, and something happened the next day, I'd have no recourse and I figured Id be better off booking it mid-day the next day once I knew we for sure could make it, then being tied to it now when I wasn't.
> 
> She agreed to modify it.  No CC.



I am glad she agreed to modify it.  What a headache though.





eandesmom said:


> At this point we split up, again.  For some reason the boys, and Mel wanted to use their 3rd fast pass for the Great Movie Ride.  They were CONVINCED they'd never been on it.  Mom and Dad wanted something else and Jeff and I?  Well we wanted to see American Idol.  So thanks to the trusty MDE app, whatever was booked was swapped around this ways and sideways and soon enough, all were scheduled.



How did you like AI?  I have not done it since we were invited to back when it was doing a soft opening.    I can't even remember if I liked it or not.  I guess not since we have not been back. 



eandesmom said:


> To find them already on
> 
> And it closed off so you had to walk the long way around to get in.
> 
> Bummer.  I did want to see the switch flip!
> 
> No matter.



I am sorry you didn't get to see them flip on. 



eandesmom said:


> IT WAS SNOWING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I know it is a bit odd of me... but I LOVE snow in WDW.




eandesmom said:


> I didn't capture the snow but just stood there, mesmerized.  Finally I attempted a few shots.  You cant have too many, can you?



You got great shots of the lights!!  NO.. you can not have enough.  I know I definitely don't have enough. 



eandesmom said:


> I can't begin to describe how much I enjoyed the lights, how I wish I'd had more time or had been able to go more than once but oh, how I wouldn't trade going even with the crowds, for anything in the world.
> 
> Magical.



I really wanted more time too.  I wonder if that is just a normal reaction?


----------



## MEK

You're shrinking!!!!!!!!   



Don't worry.  You'll feel tall around me!  

Nice flight prices.  I haven't seen a $79 flight in forever!  

I love the Osbourne lights.  So festive!  That's why I feel the urge to plan a Christmas trip for 2015.  That and all the other Christmas festivities.  

Love Jeff's jacket!


----------



## Chilly

Love those ride photos on RnRc. Your baby boys are becoming men. I think your Osborne Light photos I think have decided for me when we are going next year, I'd been toying between October and November but I think it'll have to be November.


----------



## eandesmom

podsnel said:


> I love that tea- I was thnking it would be fun to do next May when I am there- but then we are only going to be there for 2 days, so...maybe not.  Just thinking out loud....



Yeah, it's fun but with only 2 days might be tough to fit in



podsnel said:


> One of our tea times we were soaked to the bone, too- it sure is weird being all fancy and pointing your pinky etc when you look/feel like a drowned rat!
> 
> Still all tastes so good, though-



I've been soaked both times!

Although once was due to riding Kali right before heading to the tea





PrincessInOz said:


> Amazing pictures of the Osborne Lights.



Thanks!  All things considered the phone did ok!



PrincessInOz said:


> WOW!  Your boys did shoot up.  That would have hurt the credit card!



Yes, it did hurt, quite a lot!  It's the shoes that kill me.



PrincessInOz said:


> The pictures on RnRC are fantastic!  Great FP meeting spot.



I just love that ride!



PrincessInOz said:


> I really like that jacket Jeff got.  It looks great on him.



It's a great jacket!!



KatMark said:


> I said it on FB and I'll say it again...can't believe how the E's have grown.



Crazy huh!  I keep meaning to compare Eric to Kendall...



KatMark said:


> I hate searching for airfare. It truly gives me major headaches.



headache AND heartburn!



KatMark said:


> Great pics on Rock & Roll Roller Coaster.



Thanks!



KatMark said:


> And, no, you can NEVER have too many pictures of the Osborne Lights. I am so glad you enjoyed them. They truly are spectacular and they are worth the price of the trip.
> 
> You got some beautiful, beautiful shots of the lights.



The phone did ok!



KatMark said:


> I love the photopass pics, especially the one of Jeff and the PLANES border.



I wish we had another angle shot but am grateful we got at least one.



Poolrat said:


> Yup and you are getting ready to get behind again.       But no better reason than Disney.



Nah, I'm still not caught up so I'm just staying behind.  I'll just be MORE behind!



Poolrat said:


> Yes those growth spurts hit hard.  I remember having to buy a whole new outfit for an event because what I bought a month prior  suddenly shrunk.



That seems to happen with their band uniforms, all of a sudden it's a panic for white shirts, black pants and dress shoes



Poolrat said:


> Such a magical time with the lights.  They are truly amazing.



It was magical.  SO grateful I got to see them at least once in my life



Poolrat said:


> Great jacket for Jeff.



A very good purchase



CarolynK said:


> Wow, you DID shrink in three months, that's amazing!  My DS is 6'5" and when I want to give him a really nice hug, I get on a step stool. It's weird.



 on the step stool!  Poor Eric, who is a hugger, keeps trying to hug me as if he was shorter than I.  Which really doesn't quite work!



CarolynK said:


> Your ADR CC guarantee story reminded me of our own little CC issue. I had made an ADR for bluezoo for our NYE trip prior to the CC guarantee date. The day of the ressie, we decided instead to go to Flying Fish, but I couldn't get through to cancel bluezoo. I wasn't worried, because I hadn't given my CC. Well, once home, I noticed a $20 charge on my CC from WDW. I called them and was told it was because I hadn't cancelled the ADR for bluezoo! BUT...I never even gave them a CC!? How could they charge my card when I hadn't made the ADR with a card? Turns out, Disney pulled the CC that I had given at checkin. Unbelievable! I was furious. The charge was removed, but how dare they pull my credit card information to do that. I refuse to make a reservation that requires a CC. Now I make reservations at bluezoo by emailing the manager there



Oh man, now THAT is exactly why I've been reluctant to have a CC tied to my MDE or ressies or at check in.  Unfortunately with the changes and bands, the only way you can do room charge is to have a card tied to it at check in, you didn't use to have to, there was a resort limit set and you were ok until you went over that.  This is why we have no ADR's for the September trip.  On the flip side, Mary Ellen and I have quite a few so we'd better be on top of it!



CarolynK said:


> We didn't make it to Osborne lights this time; I enjoyed seeing your pictures.



Oh no!  What a bummer.  I only made it that once.


----------



## eandesmom

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Catching up! Looks like the jacket was a nice find! It was good to see that tea could be done in casual dress!  I see lots of other guest were casual, also  Looks like a nice relaxing treat!




I have been twice and it was definitely a mix of dressier and casual.  It was SUCH a soggy day that really, no one cared.  Or at least we didn't.  Well that and it was "the day after" might have had something to do with it.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Awesome pics of he OL!  I'm glad you took the time to take it all in!



Me too!



elphie101 said:


> I think the Osbourne lights are truly one of my favorite things at DHS. There's truly nothing like them! Honestly that alone makes me want to go during the holiday season, more than the Christmas decorations or anything



I can definitely see why!  It was a bit frustrating not to be able to get over to them earlier but it was worth the wait




elphie101 said:


> You can never have too much Rockin Roller Coaster! Those pictures make me quite jealous at the moment.



Well, hopefully in your insanely busy weekend, you get a ride in!



scrpbookr said:


> The lights are gorgeous! Your pictures turned out lovely!



Thanks!  I was pleased with the phone



Pinkocto said:


> Congrats on the flights! I haven't seen $79 here for a while so am happy when I can get the $109. Love when it's ll booked.



We got one for $79 and one for $99 for the Easter trip too.  The $99 started at $109 when we booked though and dropped so I got a $10 credit.  I am happy overall and just really glad they are booked.  It is an earlier outbound than we both wanted but it's livable.



Pinkocto said:


> Those boys are GROWING! Happy pictures, very nice



They are happy pictures aren't they!



Pinkocto said:


> Jeff's jacket is quite fetching, great choice.



It's been a good investment for sure



Pinkocto said:


> The Osborn Lights are the best, so magical. Beautiful pictures. I keep hearing people mention that this was the last year but I don't know where they're getting this info from.



I heard that a lot before we went but haven't heard it lately.



Pinkocto said:


> Did the others realize that they had indeed been on the Great Movie Ride before?



The E's did.  Once they were in line I think.    They didn't care, they like the ride and I knew that which is why I didn't correct them.  It's not the first time, last trip Jeff was convinced of the same thing.  Which was equally incorrect. 



Pinkocto said:


> That Trail's End CC business would have had me fuming. Of course you can't have my CC if you don't already. Absolute ridiculousness.



Carolyn's comment is scary, sounds like they might have tried it by using the one on the room!



teekathepony said:


> Congrats on flights!! I can't believe how CHEAP you can get flights! Wow! Flights from here generally cost about $1,000 each.



LA is not far from Seattle and there are a lot of airlines and airports and options.  So that helps a ton.  Flights to Orlando are a different story!



teekathepony said:


> Gorgeous Osborne pics, and you definitely can not have too many!! I love them all!



Thanks!!! I was happy with the phone.


----------



## eandesmom

glennbo123 said:


> Jeff's new jacket is a keeper.



It is!!!



glennbo123 said:


> Your pictures of the Osborne Lights are great.  I've seen the lights in dozens of trip reports, and I really need to see them in person someday.  I'm pretty sure that my wife would get choked up at seeing them.



You really do and she definitely would!  I"m not sure choked up is the right word but oh, it's mesmerizing and just makes you grin!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Hey, that still seems pretty agressive after your late NYE.







GoofyFan1515 said:


> Your Dad doesn't look very pleased with the room they assigned him.......



He takes some funny ride pics, my dad does!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> On such a soggy day, the PPP sure did capture that post-NYE "glow" you had going..........



Hey!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I don't think so.  I'm not seeing a single pinky "up" in the crowd...........



that's because it's pretentious and silly



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I just took a quick look.  You might need that rain jacket, but it looks like you sure better have the bathing suit and lots of suntan lotion...........and a fan!!!



Yes, all of the above.  Really hoping not much use for the rain jacket as there's been a bit of a saga with mine and I despise ponchos.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Don't you just hate when that happens......   I DO like the way you tried to account for it with the sunglasses........



  didn't think about it that way.  I was just trying to have them off for the occasional picture as I usually forget I have them on



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Hey, you ended up capturing the snow in some of the pictures, and NO, you can't have too many! I LOVE the Osborne Lights and they are a must do at least once when I am there during the Christmas holidays!!!
> 
> Like you, I always wish I had more time to enjoy them, so thanks for the reminder how great they are.  You got some really great shots!



I am really happy with how the phone performed



addictedtothemouse said:


> Our temps next week are supposed to be near 100 so the high 50s low 60s will be very, very cold to me.  lol If it's below 70 I'm in a sweatshirt, but I'm still excited to go to Washington.



100.  BLEH.  We were in the 80's this week but it was a classic April tease and we are back to soggy 50's now.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I should have figured you guys would be pretty hardy in wet weather.  But now I know the ground rules!



Yep.  I can hardly force the kids to wear rain jackets. Or jackets for that matter.

It mists here more than anything.

But not always.  Like today. BLEH.  And of course we are off to a soccer game.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Saw this on FB.  What are you feeding those kids?!



You name it, they eat it.  I can't keep the house stocked with food.  It's insane.  The volume of milk alone boggles the mind.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Ay caramba!
> 
> I love the completely different expressions on the boys' faces riding RnR.



It's so funny,I haven't bought ride pics in years but they are a riot!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> He needed it for the snow.



 yep, he might have melted otherwise




addictedtothemouse said:


> I can't believe how much your boys have grown!  My girls grew slooowly and my youngest at 5'5" is the giant of the four of us.



I am 5'6 1/2" and the shortest and those boys are not done yet!



addictedtothemouse said:


> I want to get to Disney during the holidays again. I was there once with DH but he didn't want to do to DHS, we went to EPCOT for a second day instead.  Not that I don't like EPCOT but I wanted to see the lights.



You must go back if just for the lights.  You can always hop in, and back out.


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> Someday I hope to see these lights even if they won't be in the same location.



It's funny, I heard that SO much before NYE and haven't heard that rumor come up since.  You've got to see them someday!



franandaj said:


> Nice photo pass pics of you annd jeff.



Thanks!



rentayenta said:


> Oh em gee, those lights look amazing. I'd brave the crowds to see them too.



Magical!  You would love them



rentayenta said:


> What are you feeding the E's? They've grown a ton!



I told you I was feeding vultures!



rentayenta said:


> Sweet flight price.







annmarieda said:


> It is hard doing more than one.  I try to not have more than one TR going along with one PTR (gotta always have a PTR going) so I understand..  BUT  I am very excited to read all about your DLR trip... AND I will be anxiously awaiting the joint TR from yours and Mary Ellen's upcoming trip.  You are just going to have to manage some how.



I was definitely keeping our trip in mind as we did stuff at DL!



annmarieda said:


> Seriously though... I will read when ever you find the time to write.  I guess I shouldn't be too demanding.  After all... I do struggle to keep up so if you do space them out I might have a better chance of staying caught up.



I hear you there!  Some people are so good at the updates I get SOOOOO behind so fast




annmarieda said:


> I am with you on this.  I had a wonderful time with my family in January...but my goodness October was soo nice.  And it is the being responsible for just you that makes it that way.



I am really looking forward to it!




annmarieda said:


> The sofa bed at OKW was so bad that ds couldn't use it.  He slept on top of the sofa (with some sheets)  It was a weird spring mattress that was seriously in need of being replaced.   Real beds are WAY better.



yeah, when those break, they really break badly.  That wasn't the issue at VGC...it was the beds design.  I slept in 2 of them, same issue.  K had that issue with the sleeper chair at AKV.  Broken.  She slept on the cushions on the floor.




annmarieda said:


> Sounds like you had a great time! I can't wait to read more details!



We did!  I have a ton to share 



annmarieda said:


> I think it is normal to compare.  I have been to WDW more than DLR..but DLR was first and I always find I still compare everything in WDW to it.



It was very cute to see the boys reactions..

THE CASTLE IS PUNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





annmarieda said:


> I think for all the small headaches with it...it is a great system.  At DLR, do they even have the mickey head readers for entry?



Nope.




annmarieda said:


> I think park walking does count some for sure!  But still...  on the first run since easter.



yeah, my running is not back up to speed for sure.  Definitely feeling the darn IT band and need to get it under control.  Started foam rolling and...

OW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We will see how tonight goes.  I really want a longer run but we will see.



annmarieda said:


> Coming back is never easy... but to come back to all of that could not at all been fun.



Nope.  5 work days though!  And hopefully only 4 in the office, trying to telecommute on Friday.



annmarieda said:


> I don't think I have ever brought a rain jacket to WDW.  A poncho, yes.  jacket, no.   You guys had quite the rainy trip though, so it was definitely a needed item.



It's funny but this trip I think I'll use the brooks jacket instead of a poncho.  I hate the way ponchos feel and the brooks jacket basically fits in an envelope its so lightweight.

My replacement jacket isn't here but it is on its way, still so impressed with Marmot's customer service!  I had a huge internal debate on color though...stick with the green or go for yellow or orange???





annmarieda said:


> Both of my sons have had sweatshirts that they always wore... I think it is a boy thing...



Probably, Evan was almost as bad with that burgundy cardigan. 



annmarieda said:


> Such good pictures of you!!!



Aw, thanks!



annmarieda said:


> And what did you think of it?  I have wondered it if might be better than the little sandwiches.



LOVED it!  I would get it again for sure.



annmarieda said:


> That was just weird that it happened like that only in reverse again.  I mean, I have always read/known that depending on the time of days fares could be different.   This was not just a little different though.  With the fare we got...even from when I first checked and only saw the later flight to when both flights came down in cost was a difference of over $100.



exactly, a jump of $20-40 ok that's one thing but this was more like a $200 jump!



annmarieda said:


> Holy Cow!!!  Those boys really grew!!!  Were they complaining about aches?  That is some fast grown.



Yes, off and on.



annmarieda said:


> I am glad she agreed to modify it.  What a headache though.



me too, I'd have thrown a fit.



annmarieda said:


> How did you like AI?  I have not done it since we were invited to back when it was doing a soft opening.    I can't even remember if I liked it or not.  I guess not since we have not been back.



we like it, we go every time, sometimes more than once in the day.



annmarieda said:


> I am sorry you didn't get to see them flip on.



It ended up being ok



annmarieda said:


> I know it is a bit odd of me... but I LOVE snow in WDW.



it was my first snow, I loved it!



annmarieda said:


> You got great shots of the lights!!  NO.. you can not have enough.  I know I definitely don't have enough.



I was just happy some turned out at all!



annmarieda said:


> I really wanted more time too.  I wonder if that is just a normal reaction?



I think so



MEK said:


> You're shrinking!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry.  You'll feel tall around me!



 that's true!



MEK said:


> Nice flight prices.  I haven't seen a $79 flight in forever!



well that's just one leg, you must have something to somewhere for that price, just not anywhere you go!





MEK said:


> I love the Osbourne lights.  So festive!  That's why I feel the urge to plan a Christmas trip for 2015.  That and all the other Christmas festivities.
> 
> Love Jeff's jacket!



I completely get why you want a Christmas Trip



Chilly said:


> Love those ride photos on RnRc. Your baby boys are becoming men. I think your Osborne Light photos I think have decided for me when we are going next year, I'd been toying between October and November but I think it'll have to be November.



That's such a tough call, both are magical times of the year in different ways


----------



## englishrose47

The Tea looked great !! One of these years I will do it !!!! Liked the Jacket , good choice .  Oh sure you wash the E's sweatshirts Can't believe that in 8 days we will meet !!!


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> I was definitely keeping our trip in mind as we did stuff at DL!



  And you will have to let me know what the verdict is.  Where are we dinning?  I think I will put a "must do" list together on my PTR rather than a day to day.  I think it will work better for me since plans change and I am liking the thought of being flexible.   However, there are things I look forward to.  POT?  Oh yes!  I will be on that in DL.  




eandesmom said:


> I hear you there!  Some people are so good at the updates I get SOOOOO behind so fast



I get behind fast too!



eandesmom said:


> yeah, when those break, they really break badly.  That wasn't the issue at VGC...it was the beds design.  I slept in 2 of them, same issue.  K had that issue with the sleeper chair at AKV.  Broken.  She slept on the cushions on the floor.



I wonder if just having a real bed is just a better option all around.  Course, that sleeper chair at OKW was really comfy.  Maybe they just need to be replaced more regularly. 




eandesmom said:


> We did!  I have a ton to share



  I will try and stay calm while I wait for you to share.  




eandesmom said:


> It was very cute to see the boys reactions..
> 
> THE CASTLE IS PUNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



OMG!  That is too funny.  But it is striking. You walk in and feel like you are going to see this castle at the end of main street.  THEN you have to kinda squint to see it.  



eandesmom said:


> Nope.









eandesmom said:


> yeah, my running is not back up to speed for sure.  Definitely feeling the darn IT band and need to get it under control.  Started foam rolling and...
> 
> OW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We will see how tonight goes.  I really want a longer run but we will see.



That totally stinks!  I am sorry.  I hope the rolling helps.  





eandesmom said:


> It's funny but this trip I think I'll use the brooks jacket instead of a poncho.  I hate the way ponchos feel and the brooks jacket basically fits in an envelope its so lightweight.



I think that could work much nicer.  I know that the ponchos are such a pain.  Not that they are heavy or anything, but wearing one is like wearing a portable sauna.



eandesmom said:


> My replacement jacket isn't here but it is on its way, still so impressed with Marmot's customer service!  I had a huge internal debate on color though...stick with the green or go for yellow or orange???



And what color did you go with?





:





eandesmom said:


> we like it, we go every time, sometimes more than once in the day.



Ok, that makes it official... I have to put it on my to do list for October.





eandesmom said:


> it was my first snow, I loved it!



It is so fun... not sloshy wet and not cold.  I love it!


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> The Tea looked great !! One of these years I will do it !!!!



Oh you should Rosie!  It's a ton of fun



englishrose47 said:


> Liked the Jacket , good choice .  Oh sure you wash the E's sweatshirts



Ok, you are right.

I don't wash them.

I make THEM wash them.

As well as all their laundry for that matter





englishrose47 said:


> Can't believe that in 8 days we will meet !!!



I can't wait!  Poles here we come!!!!!!!!!!!!!



annmarieda said:


> And you will have to let me know what the verdict is.  Where are we dinning?



I am leaning a certain way for our breakfast for sure. Although it isn't anywhere I actually ate  For dinner the night before though, I am not sure.  I can tell you I LOVED Uva Bar so Catal might be up there as a contender, I need to look at that menu again.



annmarieda said:


> I think I will put a "must do" list together on my PTR rather than a day to day.  I think it will work better for me since plans change and I am liking the thought of being flexible.   However, there are things I look forward to.  POT?  Oh yes!  I will be on that in DL.



Oh my goodness, I had completely forgotten how much better it is at DL.  I'll go on it as much as you want!  Big Thunder Too! And Radiator Racers fo course. 




annmarieda said:


> I get behind fast too!



I have great intentions and then, well, life.  



annmarieda said:


> I wonder if just having a real bed is just a better option all around.  Course, that sleeper chair at OKW was really comfy.  Maybe they just need to be replaced more regularly.



I've been fine on them twice and the boys have never complained till this trip and they've been on 4 different ones I think?  Although I get mixed up who had beds versus the sleeper chairs or sofas.  K only complained once so in the grand scheme, it's been ok.  The E's did agree that that sofa bed was horrible and Eric, who also slept in both also agreed that the trundle was better (or the lesser of evils).




annmarieda said:


> I will try and stay calm while I wait for you to share.



I definitely have a June event at my normal spot, not sure if I'll be down that way before then.




annmarieda said:


> OMG!  That is too funny.  But it is striking. You walk in and feel like you are going to see this castle at the end of main street.  THEN you have to kinda squint to see it.



It was hysterical!  They hadn't been to DL since they were 1 and 2.  They went to DCA back in 2010 but never saw the castle. It didn't even occur to me!



annmarieda said:


> That totally stinks!  I am sorry.  I hope the rolling helps.



I am not sure if it does or it doesn't.  In some ways it hurt more after (the rolling).  

I did get 8.25 in tonight.  Farthest run since the 15K which is pathetic.  As has been the trend, I felt the IT band at mile 3.  But it never got worse and I definitely followed the "long run can't be too slow" mantra and I think for now I'm just going to quit being paranoid about it and just run.  It wasn't fast by any means but it wasn't horrid either, in the range of a long run pace that I can live with.  I'd love to get a 10 miler in next weekend and then will feel ok with shorter runs for the 8K and 15K at the end of the month.



annmarieda said:


> I think that could work much nicer.  I know that the ponchos are such a pain.  Not that they are heavy or anything, but wearing one is like wearing a portable sauna.



Exactly!  And a wet sauna on your legs if you are wearing shorts, or worse, jeans.  I can say, now that I've tested the brooks in a true downpour...it's not a sauna.  I will get a bit wet if it's truly a downpour but it really does work surprisingly well given how light it is.



annmarieda said:


> And what color did you go with?



I was totally torn but....

Yellow.



annmarieda said:


> It is so fun... not sloshy wet and not cold.  I love it!



My kind of snow!


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> O
> I am leaning a certain way for our breakfast for sure. Although it isn't anywhere I actually ate  For dinner the night before though, I am not sure.  I can tell you I LOVED Uva Bar so Catal might be up there as a contender, I need to look at that menu again.



I have been to the Uva Bar and enjoyed it.  Really, there are just a couple snacks that I kinda want to get and maybe a counter service at Garden Grill... and I will be happy to go where ever else you want. 



eandesmom said:


> Oh my goodness, I had completely forgotten how much better it is at DL.  I'll go on it as much as you want!  Big Thunder Too! And Radiator Racers fo course.



Yes, Big Thunder will be important for me too.  I know they recently had a super long refurb on it.  I wonder if it is changed at all?  The racers are definitely a must!  I feel bad you are so willing to join me on my favorites when I am such a wimp.  I am sure you know I have my limits on what rides I can go on... so I will gladly cheer you on as you go from 0 to a gazzilion miles per hour   I might be able to muster the courage to drop multiple stories without biting. (although do we really want to risk it )  And..perhaps... maybe... if there is a stable cart, I would go up in that "fun" wheel. 




eandesmom said:


> I have great intentions and then, well, life.



 I hear ya. 




eandesmom said:


> I definitely have a June event at my normal spot, not sure if I'll be down that way before then.



I would be happy to see you where you could tell me all about your trip...  I can always travel further north too...   But I was referring to you doing a TR for your recent DLR trip.  






eandesmom said:


> I am not sure if it does or it doesn't.  In some ways it hurt more after (the rolling).



From what I understand, foam rolling is suppose to hurt.  




eandesmom said:


> I did get 8.25 in tonight.  Farthest run since the 15K which is pathetic.  As has been the trend, I felt the IT band at mile 3.  But it never got worse and I definitely followed the "long run can't be too slow" mantra and I think for now I'm just going to quit being paranoid about it and just run.  It wasn't fast by any means but it wasn't horrid either, in the range of a long run pace that I can live with.  I'd love to get a 10 miler in next weekend and then will feel ok with shorter runs for the 8K and 15K at the end of the month.



That is awesome you got 8.5 in!   I don't think it is pathetic that you have not got in that long of a run since the 15k.  You haven't needed to... so I think you are doing great.    I think that going slow for long runs is wise advice.    I know someone has given me it before.  

10 miles this next weekend?  Ok, so can I admit I am a tad jealous?  Dropping down miles to build back up again is a bit frustrating to me.  I am trying to keep in mind it _should _ help my pace.  Still... I do like that 10 mile distance.



eandesmom said:


> Exactly!  And a wet sauna on your legs if you are wearing shorts, or worse, jeans.  I can say, now that I've tested the brooks in a true downpour...it's not a sauna.  I will get a bit wet if it's truly a downpour but it really does work surprisingly well given how light it is.



That is AWESOME!





eandesmom said:


> I was totally torn but....
> 
> Yellow.



Something made me think you might go with that.


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> I have been to the Uva Bar and enjoyed it.  Really, there are just a couple snacks that I kinda want to get and maybe a counter service at Garden Grill... and I will be happy to go where ever else you want.



So funny, I kept trying to get the group to go to Garden Grill and it never worked out.  So I am totally down for that!  I LOVED French Market so would be up for a counter service meal there again too...though perhaps I should branch out.

I can honestly say, I only had one snack the entire trip that I can think of.  Which is pretty normal, I always think I will but it never happens.

I'm pretty flexible.  I do have to admit though honestly we struggled a few times on the counter service side but we had some things complicate our days and it meant some rework which may account for some of it.  And what really became clear is that I cared a lot more about where we ate, than my folks did.  They just wanted food.  Now.  And didn't care so much if it had decent reviews or not.  Combine that with making sure it had vegetarian options and....

I DO need beignets though.  Possibly more than once.  



annmarieda said:


> Yes, Big Thunder will be important for me too.  I know they recently had a super long refurb on it.  I wonder if it is changed at all?  The racers are definitely a must!  I feel bad you are so willing to join me on my favorites when I am such a wimp.  I am sure you know I have my limits on what rides I can go on... so I will gladly cheer you on as you go from 0 to a gazzilion miles per hour   I might be able to muster the courage to drop multiple stories without biting. (although do we really want to risk it )  And..perhaps... maybe... if there is a stable cart, I would go up in that "fun" wheel.



BTMRR is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!  They did an incredible job on the refurb.  It has changed and all in good ways.   I can live without ToT, not that big of a deal (and I KNOW I will be on it a few times with Mary Ellen next week lol plus the WDW version is much better) and I am really ok if I never go on Mickey's not so fun wheel again.  I took one for the team (aka Eric) as I knew I would and really...I'm good with not going again.  Although we did have kind of a magical moment that would not have happened had we not gone on it....so it was worth it but I have my quota.

Honestly I'm good with about anything.  There is an amazing amount I actually didn't get on, despite being there for 5 days and very few I got on more than once.



annmarieda said:


> I would be happy to see you where you could tell me all about your trip...  I can always travel further north too...   But I was referring to you doing a TR for your recent DLR trip.



Yeah...I need to figure out how to fit that in.



annmarieda said:


> From what I understand, foam rolling is suppose to hurt.



Yep, and it does.  However it made me sore after as well...which 




annmarieda said:


> That is awesome you got 8.5 in!   I don't think it is pathetic that you have not got in that long of a run since the 15k.  You haven't needed to... so I think you are doing great.    I think that going slow for long runs is wise advice.    I know someone has given me it before.



It is, and 8.5 isn't all that long.  But it's about miles, not speed over 6 I think.



annmarieda said:


> 10 miles this next weekend?  Ok, so can I admit I am a tad jealous?  Dropping down miles to build back up again is a bit frustrating to me.  I am trying to keep in mind it _should _ help my pace.  Still... I do like that 10 mile distance.



Well bear in mind that I will drop down after that.  I hope to run 1x in Florida.  2 would be nice but I am not counting on it.  Then the 8K.  So that will be a low miles week.  Then 2 shorter runs and the 15K.

Not to mention I've dropped down since that first 15K.  I would really like to simply improve my time on the 15K if even a little.  However, it does have a few hills so we will see I guess.  On the 8K I am unsure how that will go.  Eric is doing it too (as is K and her best friend).  I'd love to run go all out.  However I don't want to leave him solo.  We are with a team of about 80 so he will have tons of friends there, whether any are at his pace is another story so I'll have to play that one by ear.  I am hoping they (his track/XC buddies) run a bit as a pack but kids are competitive and I could see him being left in the dust.



annmarieda said:


> Something made me think you might go with that.





It was silly, but a tough call!  I was grateful for the Brooks one last night for sure, my upper arms were the wettest and really the rest wasn't so bad.  Considering the deluge for the last mile (after mist for a solid 3) I think that's ok.  The nice thing was I tested the hood on.  SOOOOO much better than the other jacket (the one being replaced).  I may or may not ever try running in the replacement, it may be reserved for soccer, hiking, parks....LOL!


----------



## eandesmom

World Showcase Nirvana

One week from today, I will be basking in the Florida Sun (preferably not liquid sunshine mind you), strolling my favorite place in the world, the World Showcase!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

In anticipation of that, a few things have been taken care of over the past week!

I have:

Sort of packed.  I probably need to move it all to one of the boys suitcases as they are just enough bigger to be a better checked bag.  I’ll get 2 free on the way there but darn running shoes take up room so I think I need the slightly bigger option since I only get one free on the way there. I have very little time on the actual weekend to pack so this is good.

Done laundry

Placed our Grocery Order

Customized yet another magic band.  Ah, it will be very interesting to see what band works, if any, for DME, park entry and room key.  I will have 4 for this stay.

1.	Room key band for first 3 nights
2.	Room key band for last  3 nights
3.	Annual Pass band
4.	Premium Annual Pass Band.

When I upgraded my annual pass in California, it seems to have (unsurprisingly) confused the system.  I tried to be proactive and add it in, on my own, but the system wouldn’t recognize it.  I called.  They, like the system tried to tell me it was already tied to an account.

Yeah.  Mine.

I gave up on that CM and called back.

This time, though I was on hold a long time, they did get it entered.

Currently MDE thinks I have 2 active annual passes.  A WDW PAP that expires 12/29/14 and a Premium CA/FL Pass that expires 4/20/15 .  The last band showed up for customization about a day after I’d gotten the upgraded ticket linked.  Since I wasn't sure what would work and what wouldn't (and am paranoid of nature) I went ahead and customized it and had it sent to OKW for pickup.

I've also done a little shopping.  I found what I am currently calling my "red eye pants".  They are basically cargo style yoga pants, that convert to capri’s.  So warm, cozy and comfy on the plane...pull some strings (literally) and you have cute capri's that look like it’s a planned ruching detail.  I also picked up a couple of new tops.  I am SO sick of my summer tops, I swear in every vacation picture for the last several years, it’s the same tops.  I needed to mix it up, if only a little.  I also ordered some new flip flops.  I may or may not keep them but I was in the mood for some new colors, and perhaps greater arch support.  Those should arrive today.

Obtained key items for the trip





LOL!

I have one more item that may or may not arrive on time.  The green rain jacket featured in the last update (and this one, and on this trip) really....didn't work so well.  I assumed I’d washed it and messed up the water resistance of it.  While trying to figure out a jacket for that 15K in March I realized that the one I had, which basically sucked to run in (didn't breathe, didn't wick and was most certainly not waterproof) was supposed to be all those things, and non-clammy to boot.  And...it had a lifetime warranty.  Sure enough I called and it was covered.  I sent it in and VOILA…a month later I was notified I’d get a full credit for a replacement!  Allegedly the current model is much better (mine was from 2006).  I did decide to go for yellow this time.  I may, or may not take it, if it arrives.  

I do need to decide whether or not to bother with packing jeans.  I can get cold in the evenings and like having options but they do take up space!  It's pretty sundress and shorts heavy.  Swimsuits too!

I also sent out all the logisitics for while I am gone to make sure the boys get where they need to go which is never fun.  Right now I think the only major outstanding issue is picking up our race packets for the race on the 18th.  Jeff will be out of town the day our team lead is handing them out so I’ll either have to have another family grab them and Jeff pick them up on the 17th or get my parents to do it.

On that note, racing and general DL ½ prep a few things have happened.  We registered for 2 additional races.  Right now we have

5/18.  Jeff, Kendall, K’s best friend, Eric and I running an 8K.  It’s a Juvenile Diabetes benefit and one of Eric’s teammates from XC and Track has JD.  He and his family head up a team.  It’s pretty cool.  I think they are 80 of us and they've raised almost 10K so far!

5/25.  I will do a 15K and Jeff a 10K.  Same race, just different distances.  Jeff wanted to try and win his bracket so is going for the shorter option.  I have zero illusions about winning, or even placing for that matter. For me it's just a training run really, and the hope to beat my previous 15K by a little bit.

6/21.  10K for both of us.  And my sister Melissa is going to join us!  She’s run, and raced, on and off.  Her BF does not.  Do either.  Or any kind of exercise.  Adore him but it hasn't been good for her workout schedule.  Then again going back to work and grad school didn't do much for it either.  At any rate she wanted to get back in gear and figured being registered would motivate her.

I also bought a possible outfit for the DL half.  I might test it out next week in FL to see how it does in heat.

I've been struggling with neck pain again (shoulder is pretty good though so YAY!) as well as new IT band stuff so I've ramped up the darn PT and Chrio again.  BOO!  As a result I've been a little timid on the running but decided to just for it last night and got 8.25 miles in.  And, while I felt all of it, it certainly didn't get worse so I've decided to just live with it, unless it does.  Resting didn't seem to really make an iota of difference, nor has foam rolling or stretching or PT.  So far.

Other than all that, we had K's LAST EVER club soccer game!  Or last official one before graduation anyway.  Last one with this team.  In the pouring rain complete with horrible calls and all that.  It was surreal.  Weird.  Sad.  Bittersweet.  The idea that we don’t have games scheduled…upcoming tournaments is...weird.  She does have a team she will be practicing with over the summer but not sure if she will play with them or if it’s just conditioning and then who knows what will happen come fall and possible college club soccer.  It was the end of an Era.

That's all I can think of.  I'm sure there is more but I ran out of space in my brain.

Back to our regularly scheduled update!

After our Dancing Spectacle we headed over to AI.  We found the fast pass line and waited.  Which really, was silly.  We did not need a FP at all, it made zero difference in our ability to get good seats.  But, given that there wasn't something else we wanted to do more and use a FP on, it was fine.

Pretty soon we were enjoying fake Ryan






And seeing the contestants





First up













The finalists were actually sisters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





And the younger one, won.  They both were really really good!  I think I voted for one and Jeff the other.

One pretty cool thing was a new package they showed, which showed former idol contestants that had gotten their golden tickets at DHS and had made it pretty far on the show.  Skylar Laine I think was the most recent one.

After Idol we hooked up with the group, by now it was going on 8:45pm.  At this point we were all pretty hungry.  We had given up our dinner reservation and had planned that everyone would just fend for themselves.  My folks wanted to try their chances at Sci Fi.  I don't recall if they got in that night, or a different one but they may have gotten in, or not I honestly don't recall.

The rest of had the World Showcase in mind, nothing at DHS sounded nearly as good.  So we headed out and over.  We may have walked we may have taken the boat for once but given that I didn't take any pictures (likely because my phone was about dead) I have no idea.  Kerri was convinced that she could just walk up somewhere and get in.  I don’t remember where but she and Eric went off to try.  It may have been Rose and Crown, I'm honestly not sure.  As for the rest of us, we decided to split up, and then meet to eat.  Eric was DYING to go to France.  Everyone else wanted Mexico.  As we were all starving, we hustled.  Which turned out to be a good thing as it was about 9:15 but the time we got through the IG and decided.  Hey, we’d had tea at 2 and the boys had a late lunch at the villa so it’s not quite as bad as it sounds.  Still, we were hungry!

I was fine with France and wanted to see the new bakery which had been a favorite before.

So that’s where we went!  





















On our way to meet the rest we stopped for a Kodak Moment!













And yes, you can clearly see he was taller than me then, he’s just increased the spread since then





Hee hee





Continuing our journey, I decided I needed something else with my meal





As we walked over, we noticed folks already lined up for Illuminations.  Which seemed early to us as the holiday schedule had been later.  

Upon arriving and finding the gang in Mexico…I found that my lovely sister had purchased me a beverage!

I present to you, poor lighting and all, my version of the world showcase nirvana meal.

*From France:* Poulet Au Pistou - Chicken Breast with Cheese, Tomato, Red Onion and Pesto - $9.00 

*Refreshment Port:*  The Cronut!  An amazing combination of a croissant (France) and a doughnut (I’ll give the US credit but really have no idea).

*From the Ditch:* (aka La Cava Del Tequila) Mexico:  The Classic Margarita. El Mayor premium silver Tequila, orange liqueur and lime mix, served on the rocks with salt on the rim.





Pictures do NOT do it justice.  It was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  good.  All of it.  I hope to eat the same meal next week.  I am at least counting on the cronut and rita for sure! I love the sandwich but with all the F&G kiosks, it might not make the cut.

As we sat, Illuminations started!  Turns out the park had gone back to a 10pm WS close and Illuminations start.  Did not expect that on January 1 that's for sure.  We have had trips where our timing has been so off, we've not seen a single firework show.  This would be our 3rd time seeing Illuminations in 4 nights (for some of us anyway).  Crazy!!!!!!!  

And Crazy Cool.

However, this turned out to be a problem for Kerri and Eric.  They tried to get seated a few places (and I never said I told you so later) had no luck as no one was still seating and then by the time they tried to get counter service from somewhere, stuff was closed!  They headed back and got something in the room as well that they weren’t happy with although I can’t recall what.

Unreal.  

Still, with the park closing at 10pm, something that had never occurred to us would happen on January 1st during peak season (and given that this wasn't a planned park, I hadn't thought to check ahead of time) we were basically ready to leave the park around 10:30.  While we didn't have enough energy to head to another park, we did find a spot to make a quick stop at on the way "home" and so I could return my sister the favor.





We tried to enjoy our view from the balcony









But it was too chilly to do it for long.  We enjoyed our drinks, had kids take showers and just chilled.
And went to bed

We had an early morning coming up!

Heading to the Dark Side


----------



## Pinkocto

I didn't know they sold cronuts at Epcot! I MUST get one next week  


You were nice to resist a good I told you so moment. 

Too cool you happened upon Illuminations again  

I don't have kids but I'm sure it's sad when it's the last of anything. How is K knowing she won't play with the same team again? 

Bonus that you thought to call about your rain jacket!


----------



## Poolrat

Sorry you got caught with the post holiday " revert back to normal hours" surprise.  

Glad  you were able to get food- it is funny once the lights go down, and everyone is distracted with IllumiNations in the lagoon, everything closes.  

Hooray for an easy stroll back to the room and more drinks!!!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Just dropped by to say  and do the 7 day  with you!  Wish I could say I was going to be there to join in the pole dancing with you all, but sadly I can't..... 

That Captain Morgan Coconut rum sure does make it tempting though...... 

I haven't done American Idol yet.  Almost did it once, but chose other options that time.  I need to put it on my list! 

The French Bakery is always a great choice. 

And super Mom/Son pics, even though that sweatshirt had to be dirty and stinky by now.........


----------



## KatMark

I am hoping I won't need jeans when we go; I keep seeing temps of 88 during the day and 70 at night. 

Congrats on signing up for more runs.

We have never done American Idol. I'm not sure why either. 

Great pictures of you and Eric at the bridge. Now tell him to stop growing!

The new bakery in France is on my list with Mark for September. Exactly where is it located?

Too bad that K & E couldn't get anything to eat at WS.


----------



## PrincessInOz

YAY for being a week away and for signing up for more runs.

I don't do AI at DHS either so it is interesting to see your pictures.

Love the ones of you and E. I'm still trying to pretend that my DS isn't taller than me...yet....but it gets harder every time I try to avoid a mirror.
Love the new Boulangerie.  The food just looks so tempting.  The hardest thing is walking past that new gelati shop and not stopping in there to get some gelati.

I need to get some cronuts at some stage.


----------



## Chilly

That's a lot of runs you've got planned. Where did K end up getting in to for  college I forget?  

Fun evening, often unexpected events turn out to be some of the best.


----------



## franandaj

You'll be leaving just as I'm getting back (but not from WDW)!  Good luck on the run, and sounds like you have everything under control on the packing!

Sounds like a great evening, I would have resisted the "I told you so", but sure would have been cracking up inside!    Newbies!  

Interesting that they are selling cronuts in WS.  I can't wait to be eating my way around there as well.  One month and it will be all over, WOW!  It's coming up quick.

I hope your MB stuff works out.  Aren't the dual park passes a PITA?

Have a great trip if I don't get back over here before you leave!


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> I didn't know they sold cronuts at Epcot! I MUST get one next week



You must!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think they have them ala mode now too



Pinkocto said:


> You were nice to resist a good I told you so moment.



Even Jeff was like, they are crazy but whatever



I just felt bad.  Over and over those two had their own ideas about food and over and over ended up eating horribly as a result.

Oh well!



Pinkocto said:


> Too cool you happened upon Illuminations again



Serious bonus prizes!!!!!!!!



Pinkocto said:


> I don't have kids but I'm sure it's sad when it's the last of anything. How is K knowing she won't play with the same team again?



It's a 95 U18 team.  It's done.  Basically the team no longer exists when the season ends (and they didn't make into the state cup semi finals or they would be playing this weekend).  Over, graduation and all that rot!  Bulk of the team anyways, those that aren't graduating will play for a different U18 team.  Which is sort of what K will do.  She is actually born on the cut off date so her team now is a 95 team but she can play on a 96 (kids born in 96) which is basically this years Junior class.  She will be practicing with a 96 team all summer.  Some clubs also have a U19 level and team but she's not going that route this summer.  We will see what fall brings with club tryouts etc.



Pinkocto said:


> Bonus that you thought to call about your rain jacket!



No kidding!



Poolrat said:


> Sorry you got caught with the post holiday " revert back to normal hours" surprise.



Well, we were eating late so a bit of it was shame on us



Poolrat said:


> Glad  you were able to get food- it is funny once the lights go down, and everyone is distracted with IllumiNations in the lagoon, everything closes.



So true, I've been in that boat before (or been with others who were) poor Jenny's family had to stroll all the way from Mexico to Morocco before we found food.



Poolrat said:


> Hooray for an easy stroll back to the room and more drinks!!!



It was such a fun evening, totally unplanned and just fun.  Skipping TE was totally the right call. LOVE walking home.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Just dropped by to say  and do the 7 day  with you!  Wish I could say I was going to be there to join in the pole dancing with you all, but sadly I can't.....



LOL!  I think we will need a May Day pole as it is.  So many DISer's going to be there.  Although I think most of our meets are not while Rosie is still there so she will have to get the party started and we will continue it with the rest.  Guess you'll have to practice your pole dancing another time.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> That Captain Morgan Coconut rum sure does make it tempting though......



Personally I think everything is better with coconut rum.  Jeff would beg to differ, give him Myers or bust.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I haven't done American Idol yet.  Almost did it once, but chose other options that time.  I need to put it on my list!



We really enjoy it



GoofyFan1515 said:


> The French Bakery is always a great choice.



I was happy to find it still quite yummy, it seemed to have gotten some mixed reviews after the remodel.  My sandwich was SOOOOOOO good.  Melissa and Jeff were SOOOOOOO jealous as it was far better than whatever they'd picked in Mexico at the CS spot.  Which you think Jeff would remember, he's done mediocre options there once, possibly twice before.




GoofyFan1515 said:


> And super Mom/Son pics, even though that sweatshirt had to be dirty and stinky by now.........



Actually it had been washed...and dried (and dried and dried and dried).  LOL!



KatMark said:


> I am hoping I won't need jeans when we go; I keep seeing temps of 88 during the day and 70 at night.



I am seeing similar, but with lows in the upper 60's and the potential for some soggy days.

Which will really mess with my pool time!   So for now the jeans are off the list but we will see.



KatMark said:


> Congrats on signing up for more runs.



thanks, it is kind of fun!



KatMark said:


> We have never done American Idol. I'm not sure why either.



We enjoy it, do it every trip at least once



KatMark said:


> Great pictures of you and Eric at the bridge. Now tell him to stop growing!



Somehow I don't think that's going to happen



KatMark said:


> The new bakery in France is on my list with Mark for September. Exactly where is it located?



It is in the same spot as before, just a LOT bigger



KatMark said:


> Too bad that K & E couldn't get anything to eat at WS.



Yeah, they struck out multiple times on the food.  I felt bad, she resisted planning, really wanted to be spontaneous for their dining and while I totally get it...it just wasn't the time of year for it and totally bit her in the behind.

Sad thing is she felt pretty crummy much of the time (as did Eric but we didn't know that then, he was actually sick a bulk of the trip and hid it really really well) so not much sounded good to either of them and I think that was a factor as well.



PrincessInOz said:


> YAY for being a week away and for signing up for more runs.



LESS than a week!  



PrincessInOz said:


> I don't do AI at DHS either so it is interesting to see your pictures.



A recurring theme here, interesting.  I didn't realize most skipped it.  We do enjoy it and imagine we will hit it in the fall again.



PrincessInOz said:


> Love the ones of you and E. I'm still trying to pretend that my DS isn't taller than me...yet....but it gets harder every time I try to avoid a mirror.



No kidding!  Oh my the Cali pictures were just like....wow.  I am officially short now.



PrincessInOz said:


> Love the new Boulangerie.  The food just looks so tempting.  The hardest thing is walking past that new gelati shop and not stopping in there to get some gelati.



It was too cold for that in Dec/Jan but oh I hope to try it next week!



PrincessInOz said:


> I need to get some cronuts at some stage.



Best.Thing. EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eandesmom

Chilly said:


> That's a lot of runs you've got planned. Where did K end up getting in to for  college I forget?



it is kind of a lot but the 8k is short so to me doesn't really count for much on the race front, just more of a fun family activity.

K is off to Cal Poly (San Louis Obispo) 



Chilly said:


> Fun evening, often unexpected events turn out to be some of the best.



It was fun, casual and just what we all needed!



franandaj said:


> You'll be leaving just as I'm getting back (but not from WDW)!  Good luck on the run, and sounds like you have everything under control on the packing!



Getting there!  New flips came yesterday and both are keepers! bad for the wallet but happy for the feet 



franandaj said:


> Sounds like a great evening, I would have resisted the "I told you so", but sure would have been cracking up inside!    Newbies!



Not newbies at all.  At least my sister isn't.  She just wanted what she wanted, and that was to be spontaneous...and it didn't work out for her.  Generally with only 2 you can be more spontaneous, just not that night and not there.



franandaj said:


> Interesting that they are selling cronuts in WS.  I can't wait to be eating my way around there as well.  One month and it will be all over, WOW!  It's coming up quick.



They are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good!  Newer addition, maybe started in the fall?  Or maybe it really was just at the holidays.



franandaj said:


> I hope your MB stuff works out.  Aren't the dual park passes a PITA?



UGH.  I have a sneaking suspicion it will be a mess.



franandaj said:


> Have a great trip if I don't get back over here before you leave!



Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

All caught up. Put me in the never done AI either camp. 

The sandwiches and pastries look delicious! 

I hear ya on the last soccer connection with her current team. Bittersweet for sure.  HS she made any college choices? 

And whatever this cronut thing is, I must try!


----------



## elphie101

The cronut is delicious! I just had my first one this past weekend (was it really only a few days ago? Sigh). If you are a fan of the frozen slushies in France, you absolutely must try the La Vie En Rose from the France F&G booth - I had 2, 5K be damned!  And too bad Kerri and Eric didn't listen - that's what you get!

I'm quite envious of all your races coming up - running a 5K was pretty dang hard enough on it's own! Your race lineup is inspiring to say the least.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> All caught up. Put me in the never done AI either camp.



Wow, ok so far it would appear Jeff and I are the ONLY ones who go to AI!

Well besides Glenn and Family and I think Mary Ellen.  Although I don't know for sure, just that they've tried out before.

I love that it was Jeff's idea



rentayenta said:


> The sandwiches and pastries look delicious!



SOOOO good!



rentayenta said:


> I hear ya on the last soccer connection with her current team. Bittersweet for sure.  HS she made any college choices?



Well there is no future team right now.  It's the last official HS/club  career soccer game...ever.  Some of those girls will play in college, many will not.  Her BF will but I don't know that most of the team got spots, I do not think so.

College choices in terms of soccer?  She's attending Cal Poly, that's been a done deal since December as she went for Early Decision.  She was not offered a spot on the team and knew that when she went for the ED.  Going there was more important to her than playing, she did have options elsewhere to play.  Their roster is full.  Like CRAZY full.  36 girls!  So they aren't having any walk on tryouts at all.  And honestly who wants to sit on the bench with that many and put in the crazy hours at a D1 school you'd need to, just for the honor of warming the bench.  It's not exactly an easy school and she will start her core classes first, not general ed as they require you to declare your major at application and you are admitted to that specific college, making it incredibly difficult to switch (it's basically a re apply situation).  So all that said, they have an incredibly good club team there.  She is likely to try out for that but who really knows until it all plays out next September. 



rentayenta said:


> And whatever this cronut thing is, I must try!



OMG.  Amazing.  Best invention EVER!


----------



## eandesmom

elphie101 said:


> The cronut is delicious! I just had my first one this past weekend (was it really only a few days ago? Sigh).



Seriously.  If I get there too late for breakfast at Olivia's when I land...that may have to be my first stop!  It's our first park so a very viable "breakfast" option I think!



elphie101 said:


> If you are a fan of the frozen slushies in France, you absolutely must try the La Vie En Rose from the France F&G booth - I had 2, 5K be damned!



I like the grey goose one, the orange one is a bit too sweet for me.  Generally I am not a frozen drink gal, I like my tropical concoctions on the rocks.  LOL!  I don't think a slushie, or two, before a 5K hurts anyone!



elphie101 said:


> And too bad Kerri and Eric didn't listen - that's what you get!



Yep (but I didn't say it outloud)



elphie101 said:


> I'm quite envious of all your races coming up - running a 5K was pretty dang hard enough on it's own! Your race lineup is inspiring to say the least.



Aw thanks!  As much as anything it should help keep me on track.  The 8 and 10K are in my normal run mileage so those shouldn't be a big deal but the 15K is definitely intended to keep me on track with training.  I do wish it was a little more spread out but the 15K's don't seem to happen all that often and it's a great training distance. 

Your 5K  was a challenge race in addition to the 5K so imagine it's a bit harder than a true 5K. I've never done an official 5K, I did one that was a fund raiser with a work related group I belong to, but it wasn't timed or certified or anything like that.  I did get donuts though!


----------



## glennbo123

Good job on all of the races you're registered for!  I'm impressed!    But sorry that you're still dealing with pain issues.  

Yikes about Kerri and Eric's attempt at a late meal.  They took a big risk and struck out.  Kudos to you for avoiding the "I told you so's".  Your around-the-world selections looked great.


----------



## Disney9.9.10

I'm finally here!! I don't go to the DVC boards much so I kept forgetting to check for your report. I've subscribed now, and I will get caught up soon. So far, it looks like you had a great start to your trip!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> One week from today, I will be basking in the Florida Sun (preferably not liquid sunshine mind you), strolling my favorite place in the world, the World Showcase!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



And I'll be...here at work.  Jealous!




eandesmom said:


> When I upgraded my annual pass in California, it seems to have (unsurprisingly) confused the system.  I tried to be proactive and add it in, on my own, but the system wouldnt recognize it.  I called.  They, like the system tried to tell me it was already tied to an account.
> 
> Yeah.  Mine.







eandesmom said:


> I've been struggling with neck pain again (shoulder is pretty good though so YAY!) as well as new IT band stuff so I've ramped up the darn PT and Chrio again.  BOO!



Sorry to hear that.  I think this is proof that running is really bad for people.   Anyway, I hope it feels better soon.




eandesmom said:


> Kerri was convinced that she could just walk up somewhere and get in.



During New Year's week?  Amateurs. 



eandesmom said:


> *Refreshment Port:*  The Cronut!  An amazing combination of a croissant (France) and a doughnut (Ill give the US credit but really have no idea).



Have not tried this, but it sounds good!



eandesmom said:


> However, this turned out to be a problem for Kerri and Eric.  They tried to get seated a few places (and I never said I told you so later) had no luck as no one was still seating and then by the time they tried to get counter service from somewhere, stuff was closed!  They headed back and got something in the room as well that they werent happy with although I cant recall what.



D'oh.


----------



## eandesmom

glennbo123 said:


> Good job on all of the races you're registered for!  I'm impressed!    But sorry that you're still dealing with pain issues.



Yeah, it's pretty annoying.  I have 2 PT appointments and one chiro this week but I'm kind of ready to stop the PT again, sometimes I really feel like they just don't listen and they focus on some common things they want everyone to do and while I totally get that they can/should/would help in one area, they make my neck totally flare up so it really doesn't help at all.  And they don't seem to remember and "get" that and it's like a circle that cycles back and I have to remind them that, that doesn't work.  Super frustrating.  So I'll probably drop PT for a bit and try the chiro/ART again and see.  And resign myself to just dealing with it.  Bleh. 



glennbo123 said:


> Yikes about Kerri and Eric's attempt at a late meal.  They took a big risk and struck out.  Kudos to you for avoiding the "I told you so's".  Your around-the-world selections looked great.




It was a great dinner.  Kind of an odd combo but oh, so good.



Disney9.9.10 said:


> I'm finally here!! I don't go to the DVC boards much so I kept forgetting to check for your report. I've subscribed now, and I will get caught up soon. So far, it looks like you had a great start to your trip!



 Krysten!  No worries at all, we are only what, a third through the trip???  Lots more to come.


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> And I'll be...here at work.  Jealous!



Ah well, it will be a long dry summer of zippo vacations as a result around here.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sorry to hear that.  I think this is proof that running is really bad for people.   Anyway, I hope it feels better soon.



Unfortunately I can't blame this on the running and no, it doesn't make it worse.

Bad sofabeds and planes do though




Captain_Oblivious said:


> During New Year's week?  Amateurs.



No, not amateurs just obstinate and confident they knew best and I was wrong.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Have not tried this, but it sounds good!



deep fried flaky deliciousness.  What's not to love?


----------



## elphie101

eandesmom said:


> I like the grey goose one, the orange one is a bit too sweet for me.  Generally I am not a frozen drink gal, I like my tropical concoctions on the rocks.  LOL!  I don't think a slushie, or two, before a 5K hurts anyone!
> 
> Aw thanks!  As much as anything it should help keep me on track.  The 8 and 10K are in my normal run mileage so those shouldn't be a big deal but the 15K is definitely intended to keep me on track with training.  I do wish it was a little more spread out but the 15K's don't seem to happen all that often and it's a great training distance.
> 
> Your 5K  was a challenge race in addition to the 5K so imagine it's a bit harder than a true 5K. I've never done an official 5K, I did one that was a fund raiser with a work related group I belong to, but it wasn't timed or certified or anything like that.  I did get donuts though!



Ah. I do admittedly gravitate towards the fruity, traditionally "girly" kind of drink, so if that doesn't sound like you then this might not be your cup of tea!

I've heard before that the Everest Challenge ends up being 5 miles when all is said and done (and man, it did feel like it!), so maybe that means I'm in better shape after all! Those obstacles definitely added more time, partly in recovery afterwords, and partly in just getting them done - crawling on wet astro turf is a slow and painful process


----------



## eandesmom

elphie101 said:


> Ah. I do admittedly gravitate towards the fruity, traditionally "girly" kind of drink, so if that doesn't sound like you then this might not be your cup of tea!



I do like a good umbrella drink but not if it's too sweet.  I suspect this one might be, or not, it's on the edge.



elphie101 said:


> I've heard before that the Everest Challenge ends up being 5 miles when all is said and done (and man, it did feel like it!), so maybe that means I'm in better shape after all! Those obstacles definitely added more time, partly in recovery afterwords, and partly in just getting them done - crawling on wet astro turf is a slow and painful process



UGH  I've seen many a turf burn and not fun!  I do believe it's closer to 5 with all the challenges/obstacles.


----------



## MEK

See, I am not crazy after all.  Running shoes and clothes DO take up more than they should.  

I am packing tomorrow.  Yup - that's right - dragging the broken suitcase out of the closet and loading it up.  

I have been dreaming of margaritas all day today!  

Oh my on the AP's.  I'm just not sure what to say about that.  I wish I had gotten my AP in 2014 because then I would have a new MB.  Now I just have the plain ones.  I will be so NOT cool.  Don't care.  

Fun that you went to AI.  I have not gone to it in forever.  

Cronuts?    Hmmmm - what is this food item you speak of?  I must add it to my bucket list!  

Cute pictures of you!  I like that green jacket.  Sorry it no longer works properly.  Boo!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I'm way behind!

Great pics of Osborne Lights! I can't wait to see them again!  That's the main reason we'll go to DHS this next trip.  Your RnR pics are fun!  
Jeff's jacket is very nice!

AI - never done it.  Probably never will.  Just not interested.

Dinner in WS is always a great option if you ask me!  
Cronuts! Must try one soon.
I hope to enjoy a croque monsieur at the French bakery on our trip. 
Your meal looked great too!

Too bad Kerri and Eric missed out on a decent dinner.  But if they weren't feeling well, maybe they would not have enjoyed it anyway. You were nice to keep the "I told you so" to yourself. 

That whole CC deal is such a pain.  I can't believe they'd try to make you do that when you didn't in the first place.  Disney can't get a decent website going, but apparently they always know how to find your CC info!! 

Way to go with all the races! Good luck!  I hope your ailments/injuries improve or at least don't get worse!!  My latest ailment is hip joint pain.  No idea why?  The chiro said I sit too much.    Going to get a massage and maybe see a Dr.

Those boys really have grown!!  My DDs still haven't quite gotten as tall as me, but I know it's coming!  That will be weird.  Their friends are as tall or taller than me, many of them.

I like the idea of a yellow jacket! I think it will look good on you - bright colors are awesome!

Okay, I think that was all!  I'll try to keep up better.  Of course, then you'll go on your trip and won't update! HA!
I hope you and Mary Ellen have an AWESOME trip! I wish I could go too!!!


----------



## Leshaface

I was behind but all caught up now.

I love this picture!


eandesmom said:


>



Your boys are getting so big.  Also, they are going to be some lady killers when they're older.  Better watch out!

The Osborne Lights...  So incredible.  Pictures just don't do it justice.  But actually, your Photopass pictures turned out really good!

Is AI still busy?!  I rarely even hear of that attraction anymore.

The sandwiches look delicious but that cronut though!?!

Can't wait to hear about your Disneyland trip eventually


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> See, I am not crazy after all.  Running shoes and clothes DO take up more than they should.



Yeah, the clothes not so much but the shoes. UGH.  It's always the reason we give for not working out on vacation, we couldn't fit the shoes.  It's a funny evolution though, we never used to bring them and even try and that's really changed for us, I think both of us have that feeling we just can't afford to take the entire time "off"  but it does make packing a pain. 



MEK said:


> I am packing tomorrow.  Yup - that's right - dragging the broken suitcase out of the closet and loading it up.



I am so sad about your broken suitcase!  I snagged Evan's out of the bomb zone that is his room and swapped my stuff into that one yesterday. It all fits without doing a larger carryon!!!!!!!  I've become spoiled, I usually get 2 free bags these days and will on they way home but outbound it's only one.  Since I have a layover I don't want anything too big to lug around so was trying to keep it at my tink tote and laptop bag.

Except that might be a problem if I buy him what he wants as a souvie...




MEK said:


> I have been dreaming of margaritas all day today!



Well, we can blame that on Melissa and Christine!   It looked good! I wonder if they offer that flight in the lounge or if we have to be in the main dining room?



MEK said:


> Oh my on the AP's.  I'm just not sure what to say about that.  I wish I had gotten my AP in 2014 because then I would have a new MB.  Now I just have the plain ones.  I will be so NOT cool.  Don't care.



Well you have a pretty pink one, that's not plain!  All you are missing is the slider.  AND there are now DVC sliders.  Our bands went out too early to get them I guess but I hear they may have them at check in if we ask.  Speaking off, if they tell you we have a package, it's my 4th band.  LOL!



MEK said:


> Fun that you went to AI.  I have not gone to it in forever.



I hadn't either, I loved it that Jeff wanted to and we really enjoyed it.



MEK said:


> Cronuts?    Hmmmm - what is this food item you speak of?  I must add it to my bucket list!



Deep fried flaky deliciousness!  You MUST try



MEK said:


> Cute pictures of you!  I like that green jacket.  Sorry it no longer works properly.  Boo!



I got a lot of miles out of that green jacket.  I actually just love that color.  I really just assumed it was only supposed to be water resistant and was shocked to find it covered.  I will say, the yellow one, which arrived yesterday is SOOOO cool!  And they have a customer for life that is for sure. it's funny, I have a lighter weight insulated jacket from them, my "spring" warm coat for soccer etc that is that same green.  This whole experience makes me want to wear it a lot more than I do as I tend to default to my boring black face slightly warmer one. Seriously, when the boys need new coats that brand just went to the top of my list.



Mndisneygirl said:


> I'm way behind!



welcome to my life!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Great pics of Osborne Lights! I can't wait to see them again!  That's the main reason we'll go to DHS this next trip.  Your RnR pics are fun!



They were amazing, I am so grateful I got to see them at least once



Mndisneygirl said:


> Jeff's jacket is very nice!



It definitely came in handy, it's been a good purchase



Mndisneygirl said:


> AI - never done it.  Probably never will.  Just not interested.



It's not for everyone that is for sure!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Dinner in WS is always a great option if you ask me!



Yes, thank goodness we were able to still get food!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Cronuts! Must try one soon.
> I hope to enjoy a croque monsieur at the French bakery on our trip.
> Your meal looked great too!



Eric had the croque monsier but that chicken sounded yummy and oh was it!  LOVE the cronut.  Brilliant.



Mndisneygirl said:


> Too bad Kerri and Eric missed out on a decent dinner.  But if they weren't feeling well, maybe they would not have enjoyed it anyway. You were nice to keep the "I told you so" to yourself.



They struggled with not feeling well most of the trip, such a bummer



Mndisneygirl said:


> That whole CC deal is such a pain.  I can't believe they'd try to make you do that when you didn't in the first place.  Disney can't get a decent website going, but apparently they always know how to find your CC info!!



Seriously



Mndisneygirl said:


> Way to go with all the races! Good luck!  I hope your ailments/injuries improve or at least don't get worse!!  My latest ailment is hip joint pain.  No idea why?  The chiro said I sit too much.    Going to get a massage and maybe see a Dr.



Well getting up and moving around in theory helps everyone a lot.  I am sure some of my things are posture and sitting related though  I do try to be super aware of all of that while I am at my desk.

The reality is I've always been tight and inflexible (physically lol) and add a neck injury and age and well, I think it's probably pretty normal crud.  PT is always amazed at how shockingly inflexible and tight I am...and how little it really bothers me but I guess when it's all that you know, you don't realize you are limited (if that makes sense).  It is what it is I guess, I just try to keep it manageable and bearable.  I've kind of given up hope at true long term improvement of any magnitude.  I'm quite sure my running would be a lot better if I could really get all the way better but...oh well.



Mndisneygirl said:


> Those boys really have grown!!  My DDs still haven't quite gotten as tall as me, but I know it's coming!  That will be weird.  Their friends are as tall or taller than me, many of them.



It is weird!  I'm going to measure them against Q and my sister on Sunday as I am curious.  They are definitely not done that's for sure.  My prediction has always been about 5'10 for Evan and 6' for Eric and they seem to be trending that way.  Evan is just happy not to be short any more!



Mndisneygirl said:


> I like the idea of a yellow jacket! I think it will look good on you - bright colors are awesome!



It came yesterday, "acid yellow".  I love it!  And I love bright colors.



Mndisneygirl said:


> Okay, I think that was all!  I'll try to keep up better.  Of course, then you'll go on your trip and won't update! HA!
> I hope you and Mary Ellen have an AWESOME trip! I wish I could go too!!!



I wish you could go too!!



Leshaface said:


> I was behind but all caught up now.
> 
> I love this picture!



Thanks!



Leshaface said:


> Your boys are getting so big.  Also, they are going to be some lady killers when they're older.  Better watch out!



UGH!

We've dodged that bullet with all 4 kids so far...Evan is the one we have to watch out for, it's just a matter of time.  I am glad it hasn't happened yet though.  He's too busy.  Which is a good thing!



Leshaface said:


> The Osborne Lights...  So incredible.  Pictures just don't do it justice.  But actually, your Photopass pictures turned out really good!



Pictures don't do it justice.  Well, Wendy's pictures do but most don't.



Leshaface said:


> Is AI still busy?!  I rarely even hear of that attraction anymore.



I don't know that it was full but it had a decent crowd



Leshaface said:


> The sandwiches look delicious but that cronut though!?!




That sandwich was pretty amazing but the cronut is on a whole new level.



Leshaface said:


> Can't wait to hear about your Disneyland trip eventually



I will get there!  There is just so much to say if I stuck in in the middle of this one, I'd never get this one done either!


----------



## Chilly

I saw this and thought of you:






https://fabrily.com/RunNowWineLater


----------



## eandesmom

Chilly said:


> I saw this and thought of you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fabrily.com/RunNowWineLater





that was me last night!

5.41 miles and then a lovely glass of red with my fajitas.  After a giant glass of water of course


----------



## eandesmom

I was debating whether or not to try and get another update (or more) out before our trip and decided...to go for it.

A few small updates regarding the trip.  We made a couple of changes this week and well, I'd like to thank you all for inspiring at least one of them!  I thought about it and realized that with landing at 9:40 am and Olivia’s stopping breakfast at 10:30, the chances of making it were pretty much a pipe dream.  I'd always known that but really didn't have a better idea and was kind of married to the thought of a sit down breakfast immediately.  Coffee and the thought of food is powerful motivator for surviving a red eye.

I'll have coffee.  You *know* I'll stop at the Starbucks before getting on DME so that takes care of the coffee part.  Of course that stop also increases the chance of not making it to OKW by 10:25 as well.  It is a required stop, non negotiable.

So that leaves food.  Posting the update that features the ultimate in flaky fried deliciousness got me thinking.  It really IS a valid breakfast option!  But maybe not enough on its own.  I don’t handle sugar well as it is (more of a salt girl) and sugar plus coffee with nothing else could mean a serious crash.  So I started looking at the F&G "outdoor kitchen" menus and realized I could cobble together a pretty nice meal.  I made a short list, check it out!

Japan: Frushi (Fresh Strawberries, Pineapple and Cantaloupe, rolled with Coconut Rice, atop a Raspberry Sauce sprinkled with Toasted Coconut and Whipped Cream)

Mexico: Quesadilla de hongos con queso – Flour tortilla filled with mushrooms and cheese (maybe not, lots of carbs with the cronut)

UK: Potato, Chive and Cheddar Cheese Biscuit with Smoked Salmon Tartare and Sour Cream (might be overkill with the cronut but it sure sounds good!)

UK: Freshly baked lemon scones with berry preserves and crème fraÎche (same issue as above)

Pineapple Plantation: Sweet potato cinnamon waffle with pineapple soft serve.  (Ok, it might be a bit early for ice cream but that sounds good too..and carb overkill...clearly there is a theme here)

France:  Confit de canard, pommes de terre Sarladaise – Pulled duck confit with garlic and parsley potatoes (not truly breakfasty but it could work and I do love duck)

Florida Fresh: Shrimp and Stone Ground Grits with Andouille Sausage, Sweet Corn, Tomatoes and Cilantro.  (Hey look a protein!)

No eggs but...we are having breakfast at Cindy's the next day, and at Kona, so I will live.  Want to know something funny?  I just now looked at the menu for Cindy's for the first time.  YUM!!!! It sounds really good.  I'd just assumed it was a buffet.  I love being wrong.

And maybe, just maybe,  with the "brunch"...

Italy: Strawberry rossini – Prosecco and marinated strawberries
Japan: Orange Mango Slushie – Frozen blend of Nigori sake, mango and orange juice (not sure about sake in the morning though)

A bit early in the day for me to hit the Ditch but it will be 11-11:30 by the time we get there so I suppose you never know.  Prosecco and a cronut.  Sounds like a great way to kick off the trip!

My replacement rain jacket arrived.  I am unsure if I am bringing it though in reality it doesn't take up any more space than the bigger nice Disney ponchos.  I do have my lighter running one which weighs nothing and may be all I take.  The weather reports are all over the board, as usual, with sometimes it showing a few really really rainy days, to it then dropping to 10-30%.  It’s that 80% day (that’s now disappeared for the moment) that makes me consider bringing it. I hope it stays disappeared!

My new flip flops arrived too.  I can't recall if I mentioned it but I love them both so….as usual am packing too many shoes and need to go back and whittle it down.  Still, I am about 90% packed, the rest will happen Sat/Sun.  Hair was cut on Tuesday and toes are painted as good as they are going to get as I don't have the time or energy for a pedicure much as I might love them.  

We made a  tweak to our FP's for Friday, with the change in FP+ to allow you to pull  more once you use yours up, we slid ours to the am versus PM where we had them.  Or slid most of them anyway, once I couldn't move more than an hour earlier.  Still, I think it will work out ok.  They've added FP+ for some of the special Star Wars events but the ones on our day didn't grab either of us so we left it alone.

As is the norm, my workload is exploding with stuff I may well have to work on a little bit from Florida.  It is what it is and the good part about it is hours I do work, I don’t take as vacation and well, I need all the hours I can keep!  Good news is I no longer stress about it really, it’s become a bit of a norm and well, what gets done before, and during is what will get done.  I will know more today.  I have a big project I was hoping to launch on Friday.  If I can, that will be amazing.  If not, it may show its head next week as I really don’t want to delay the launch a full week if it can be avoided.

On that note though (as the project is sending out an RFP for a new company website) I took a mine train quiz that Pat had mentioned on her TR and got my dwarf name.





REALLY????????????



Jeff about died laughing.  It is SO spot on.  He had decided that is my Disney nickname from now on.  Great.  Just Great!

I did tweak my short list of "must do's" for next weeks trip.

Epcot:  Figment, SE, Sum of all Thrills, Cronut (the Ditch goes without saying)

MK:  Mine train soft opening if the stars align!

DHS:  Backlot Tour

And that's it.  Lots of other things I plan to do but these are the preferred "musts".  I also plan /hope to spend more time in the art stores.  I know there is the one at DHS, and a cool gallery at the Poly, where else are they?  I have a little project going on at home, one that got started on the DL trip and I'll be looking to maybe add to it while in Florida if I find the right thing, or things.

Last, but not least, Jeff and I looked at a couple of things for the September trip and for now, have decided to opt out of both the MNSSHP and the new DVC Sunrise Safari options.  We are keeping that trip on the down low.  LOL!  Plus it does save money and allows for just a more relaxed and flexible schedule.  DCL still hasn’t released excursions so I don’t know on that front yet.  I can't book excursions until 6/22 or PIF whichever comes first.  PIF isn't until 7/7 and well, I’ll be somewhere in the middle of those 2 dates.

Whew!

*Back to our regularly scheduled report!*

Today was January 2nd.  This was  a BIG day for everyone, especially for my dad and all the boys.  We were going

















To the Dark Side


Yep.  It was Harry Potter Day!  After much debate we had elected to have car service pick all of us up at BWV.  While we could have done the Mears ticket + transfer package we feared that would take us longer to get to the parks, and back and we knew that the crowds were supposed to be bad so didn't want to risk it.

I am going to preface this update by saying it will be shockingly lacking in pictures, for reasons that will become clear.

I'd received calls the day before from both our drivers (with 11 we needed 2 town cars and thanks to our lovely TA we had them!).  They were right on time, as were we!  Traffic was rather lousy and our drivers took back roads which saved us quite a bit of both stress, and time.

Upon arrival we all had to hit the will call kiosks, enter voucher numbers and print up our tickets.  These were pretty slick little machines!  Worked like a charm and as hoped, the gates seemed to open a little early.  We did the mad dash straight back to Hogwarts.

These are pictures from my previous TR but you get the idea!









As it was Q&K's first time it was VERY hard to keep everyone on track and focused.  I had thought we had a plan, hit the Forbidden Journey first, before the line and wait got too long.  Jeff and I stuck with my parents, who moved at a different pace.  As we entered the line we realized something.
We had lost everyone else

They were just gone

And no one was answering their phone or texts

I

was

MAD

Like really really REALLY mad

The whole point of this trip was to experience this specific park, this specific section of the park, this specific RIDE, with my Dad!

TOGETHER

As a family

You know, SHARE the experience

At least I thought it was

I know it was for me.

I thought it was for my sisters (though granted, Kerri couldn’t ride)

Whatever.

We made a call, the 4 of us, that we wouldn’t wait for them (wherever they were)

At 8:12, we were here





Can't tell what that is?





Not much better huh.  And because we were there relatively quickly, the line did not exactly stop and offer photo taking opportunites

The Ministry is not messing around on this one





The gallery









Some instructions









And yeah, that's all I have for you.  Lame.  Sorry!

As you go through, if they think you might have issues fitting onto the ride, you are pulled out and they make you "test" fit onto a sample seat.

They pulled my mom out.

It wouldn't latch

They told her she couldn't ride

She wasn't having it.

She made them try again, insisting she hadn't scooted far enough back and sat up straight enough

Though reluctant, they agreed

And she was right!

THANK GOODNESS!



Talk about stressful for all of us and my poor mom!  No fun.

With that, in short order we were flying with Harry, Ron and Hermione.  I absolutely adore this ride and the sheer joy of it wiped out much of my annoyance with my sisters and the kids.

Exiting we headed into the dump shop.  As my parents shopped away I finally heard from the others.

Who were now in line for FJ.  A much longer line.

They'd all ridden on the Tri Wizard challenge.  I don't know if it was the E's idea or if it just organically happened and the adults went with the flow or what.  It really annoyed the heck out of me.  "But there was NO wait mom!" There was strategy here people, strategy to get on the most popular ride with the longest line, first.  TOGETHER.  By ditching us it basically meant no Tri Wizard for us.  I wasn't about to ditch my parents and the crowds now pouring in, were insane.  So we shopped and texted to meet once they got off.

Somehow afterwards, instead of meeting us, they decided to head to Honeydukes.  To say we were all frustrated at this point, would be an understatement.  Wasting a solid hour figuring out where they were, waiting around to have them keep doing whatever they wanted knowing we were waiting, honesty didn't sit well...especially as I watched the herd move in.  Part of the issue was not their fault.  The cell service absolutely sucked.  texting and calls would go through only on a VERY sporadic basis (but you'd have to wait to get the notification it didn't go though before you could resend) and wi fi seemed nowhere to be found or kept losing connection.  All of which was not helping the battery situation on anyone’s phone.  Of course that didn't make me any less cranky.

So I went in and ordered breakfast from the Three Broomsticks.  Jeff and I both wanted coffee as well.  At that point Jeff and I really didn't care if they came in or not.  If memory serves we, and my parents ordered food.  At some point the rest showed up.  Mel didn't want to buy her kids food for cost reasons, Kerri was starving and my kids were begging.  I think I may have made my kids share something, I honestly don't recall.  Bad moods zap memory cells I think.

Sadly...the food pretty much sucked.  Which was a bummer as I recalled enjoying it on our previous trip.  Then again, it may have been my mood which was not terribly charitable at the moment and I knew I needed to get over it. whether I was in the right or not was irrelevant.  My sisters didn't see anything wrong with what they'd all done and it simply wasn't worth the battle.   As breakfast ended my folks announced that they were done with this part of the park for now, it was too crowded.  Kerri couldn't go on anything and had found a show that would work.  The adults all decided to hit the show and cut the kids loose.  Frankly I wasn't thrilled about giving the E’s what felt like a reward but at the same time, the idea of reigning them in while in the wonderland of thrill rides that my folks and Kerri couldn't go on, just wasn't worth the hassle or drama.

It was now 10:30.

I'd been on ONE ride (though a DANG good one) and had a bad breakfast.

Sigh.

It's Five O'Clock.  And Soggy!


----------



## elphie101

I must say, I thought the Shrimp & Grits were excellent, two thumbs up! They have a very satisfying kick to them. Sadly can't comment on the rest of your F&G selections - there's only so much you can eat in one day at Epcot!

Now to the dark side......stinks that your day at the dark side started especially dark. Especially with the crowds at that time of the year, only scooting on Forbidden Journey is a bit of a bummer. And a strike against the food too! Hope the rest of the day improves!


----------



## Leshaface

DH and I were just talking last night about the possibility of renting a car to visit HP because I didn't know what other options there were.  Where can I look up the Mears package you talked about?  You did car service because of the amount of people, but what do you think for 3 adults and 1 toddler?  Any help would be great!

Oh. Dear. I'd be pretty upset too, especially when you wanted EVERYONE to ride together for this specific ride and i'm sure you told everyone the plan beforehand.  And now a not-so-good breakfast doesn't help matters!  Hopefully the day goes a little better.


----------



## saintstickets

eandesmom said:


> After our Dancing Spectacle we headed over to AI.  Pretty soon we were enjoying fake Ryan
> 
> And seeing the contestants


Wait...hold the phone...you nor Jeff competed?!?!?
I'm sooooooo disappointed!!  



eandesmom said:


> *Refreshment Port:*  The Cronut!  An amazing combination of a croissant (France) and a doughnut (Ill give the US credit but really have no idea).


I have GOT to try one of those!!! 



So sorry your morning started off bad in the OTHER park!  We were there for only one day a while back.  I guess we'll have to go again now that Diagon Alley is opening soon!

Great TR...hope to read more before your upcoming trip.


----------



## princess_momma

UGH what is about WWoHP that makes people plans just go awry? I am a HUGE HP nut and G loves the movies and the person who joined us at WWoHP hasn't seen or read them at all! And because we had the same strategy as you (hitting up Forbidden Journey first) and G wanted to be nice to be nice to our friend (one of us had to sit out as L wasn't tall enough to ride), somehow our friend with NO interest in HP got to ride FJ TWICE and G and I didn't get to ride it together AT ALL...still upset, that was the main thing I wanted us to enjoy TOGETHER. :roll eyes:

I must say I am glad you are keeping it together well. I am so torn between wanting to go on large family trips (would love for L to experience it with his cousins) and also dreading trying to coordinate different touring styles and putting up with people who don't get it as much or trust your strategies. I may have to keep this TR on file for proof it can be done! 

I hope your "dark side" day picks up. It's no good when you finally travel over and it's a bust!


----------



## Chilly

Urgh I feel your pain and also very pissed off on your behalf, why can't people follow the plan!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope the day improves.


----------



## PrincessInOz

OMG!  Your family.....scattered......like a Death Eater had appeared in the middle of the pack.....and.......and.....didn't phone home to stick with the plan of getting on the FJ ride FIRST?

That's like grounds for performing one of the 3 Unforgivable Curses on them!!!


I so sympathize.  


And yes, breakfast is just barely acceptable at the Three Broomsticks.  One can only hope that there are better food options in Diagon Alley.


At least your mom got on the ride.


----------



## mickeystoontown

Yay for your trip being so close!  I am an overpacker of the shoes too so I can sympathize with you on that front.

What a great idea to use a car service to get your group to the Dark Side. I hadn't even thought of that.  Must make a note of it for our May, 2015 trip.  

Ugh, I can't stand it when there's a plan in place and others totally screw it up.  Seriously?  Good for you going ahead and riding though.  No need to just stand there and wait on them when you can enjoy yourselves.


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> Customized yet another magic band.  Ah, it will be very interesting to see what band works, if any, for DME, park entry and room key.  I will have 4 for this stay.
> 
> 1.	Room key band for first 3 nights
> 2.	Room key band for last  3 nights
> 3.	Annual Pass band
> 4.	Premium Annual Pass Band.


  Well... good luck.   



eandesmom said:


> Obtained key items for the trip


Priorities!!!  



eandesmom said:


> On that note, racing and general DL ½ prep a few things have happened.  We registered for 2 additional races.  Right now we have


Wow... a busy month.  When you started out running, did you ever think you'd have 3 races scheduled in just over 1 month's time???  



eandesmom said:


> Other than all that, we had K's LAST EVER club soccer game!


Definitely a bittersweet moment for her, and you.  



eandesmom said:


> Upon arriving and finding the gang in Mexico…I found that my lovely sister had purchased me a beverage!


That was nice of her! 



eandesmom said:


> *From France:* Poulet Au Pistou - Chicken Breast with Cheese, Tomato, Red Onion and Pesto - $9.00
> 
> *Refreshment Port:*  The Cronut!  An amazing combination of a croissant (France) and a doughnut (I’ll give the US credit but really have no idea).
> 
> *From the Ditch:* (aka La Cava Del Tequila) Mexico:  The Classic Margarita. El Mayor premium silver Tequila, orange liqueur and lime mix, served on the rocks with salt on the rim.


I have to say, that this is the beauty of World Showcase.  



eandesmom said:


> I'll have coffee.  You *know* I'll stop at the Starbucks before getting on DME so that takes care of the coffee part.  Of course that stop also increases the chance of not making it to OKW by 10:25 as well.  It is a required stop, non negotiable.


  As long as you know what your priorities are. 



eandesmom said:


> A bit early in the day for me to hit the Ditch but it will be 11-11:30 by the time we get there so I suppose you never know.  Prosecco and a cronut.  Sounds like a great way to kick off the trip!


You've definitely done well in finding a suitable replacement for Olivia's breakfast. 



eandesmom said:


> Jeff about died laughing.  It is SO spot on.  He had decided that is my Disney nickname from now on.  Great.  Just Great!


  Internet quizzes never lie!  



eandesmom said:


> And that's it.  Lots of other things I plan to do but these are the preferred "musts".  I also plan /hope to spend more time in the art stores.  I know there is the one at DHS, and a cool gallery at the Poly, where else are they?  I have a little project going on at home, one that got started on the DL trip and I'll be looking to maybe add to it while in Florida if I find the right thing, or things.


Looks like fun!  Have a great time!



eandesmom said:


> As it was Q&K's first time it was VERY hard to keep everyone on track and focused.  I had thought we had a plan, hit the Forbidden Journey first, before the line and wait got too long.  Jeff and I stuck with my parents, who moved at a different pace.  As we entered the line we realized something.
> We had lost everyone else
> 
> They were just gone
> 
> And no one was answering their phone or texts


Uh oh... I sense some upcoming limitations to their "freedom."



eandesmom said:


> Talk about stressful for all of us and my poor mom!  No fun.


  Yeah, not fun at all.  I'm glad that she was able to ride! 



eandesmom said:


> To say we were all frustrated at this point, would be an understatement.  Wasting a solid hour figuring out where they were, waiting around to have them keep doing whatever they wanted knowing we were waiting, honesty didn't sit well...especially as I watched the herd move in.


Brutal... I guess I didn't realize there was adult supervision with the boys at first.  That makes it even more frustrating... 



eandesmom said:


> It was now 10:30.
> 
> I'd been on ONE ride (though a DANG good one) and had a bad breakfast.


  It has to get better.  Right???


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Oh man, I hate it when there's a good plan and people don't follow it!!!  I would have been ticked too.  
This is why I'm not inviting any family to join us for our trip at NYE this year! HA!  No, not really.  If anyone else comes though, they can make their own plans.  

So when you say the ministry means business, how intense is that ride?  I'd love to go see WWoHP, not the next trip but someday, but if I can't handle it, what other rides are more tame, if any?  I'd hate to spend all that $ to look around.  

I hope the dark day brightens.

Good luck with the packing! I always have more shoes than anyone else!


----------



## eandesmom

elphie101 said:


> I must say, I thought the Shrimp & Grits were excellent, two thumbs up! They have a very satisfying kick to them. Sadly can't comment on the rest of your F&G selections - there's only so much you can eat in one day at Epcot!



There is only so much, it's a tough job but someone has to do it!  Thanks for the endorsement of the grits



elphie101 said:


> Now to the dark side......stinks that your day at the dark side started especially dark. Especially with the crowds at that time of the year, only scooting on Forbidden Journey is a bit of a bummer. And a strike against the food too! Hope the rest of the day improves!



I expected crowds, I really did.  But.

WOW.

It did make me appreciate just what we did have at WDW between staying onsite, MB's, FP+....

I'd expected that too as our last visit we did have the express passes since we were on property.  While it wouldn't have mattered for HP, it would have elsewhere.



Leshaface said:


> DH and I were just talking last night about the possibility of renting a car to visit HP because I didn't know what other options there were.  Where can I look up the Mears package you talked about?  You did car service because of the amount of people, but what do you think for 3 adults and 1 toddler?  Any help would be great!



Ok I think they will allow this link, since DU is a sponsor.

http://www.dreamsunlimitedtravel.com/Universal/index.htm

You can also book the transfers separately but it's more $$.  This is a good deal.  Only challenge is it's kind of like DME...picking up multiple parties from multiple resorts and you won't know how many, etc, until that day.  With hte crowds we expected at IoA we didn't want to risk it.

We did rent cars for our 2nd day over there (which I won't get to before my trip next week) and I can tell you that the towncars were a MUCH better option for a few reasons.  Again though, time of year was a huge factor and we needed the cars for other reasons but overall, the towncar was much easier and less stressful for sure.



Leshaface said:


> Oh. Dear. I'd be pretty upset too, especially when you wanted EVERYONE to ride together for this specific ride and i'm sure you told everyone the plan beforehand.  And now a not-so-good breakfast doesn't help matters!  Hopefully the day goes a little better.



Well my telling everyone and apparently them agreeing or thinking it was as critical/time sensitive as Jeff and I did...was not the same thing.  I love my sister.  However, she is easily swayed by her kids and I am quite sure the E's played a large roll in that.  my other sister, well she wanted her DH to actually get on something I am sure!  And the kids wanted him along.  So much as they both wanted it to be about my dad too, it was also very much about her kids and big Eric's first visit, which I get.  And you know what, at the end of the day I had the experience I wanted with my dad.  I've had it with my kids more than once there so ultimately I did get what I wanted too.  Even if I was too annoyed at the time to appreciate it as I should have.



saintstickets said:


> Wait...hold the phone...you nor Jeff competed?!?!?
> I'm sooooooo disappointed!!



Trust me, you would not want Jeff to compete.  As for me, not without a lot of voice lessons or practice before hand.  Though I sang plenty back in the day, solo was not my gig.  Much more comfortable in an a capella jazz choir or a duo or trio.  And that was then.  Now I'd scare people.  



saintstickets said:


> I have GOT to try one of those!!!



Everyone should try one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



saintstickets said:


> So sorry your morning started off bad in the OTHER park!  We were there for only one day a while back.  I guess we'll have to go again now that Diagon Alley is opening soon!



Yes, I foresee a decision coming down the pike.  As I forecast it all out, we will get one more Disney park trip before Evan graduates from HS.  At most.  We hope to do Aulani next year with the E's so aren't counting that.  Then the E's have their band trip to Ireland.  So that leaves spring break Evan's Sr Year.  He will have to choose between WDW/Universal or a cruise, I don't think we'll be able to do a trip that has both.  I suspect Diagon Alley will be a determining factor.  That and Gringotts!



saintstickets said:


> Great TR...hope to read more before your upcoming trip.



Thanks!  I hope to get one more update up at least.



princess_momma said:


> UGH what is about WWoHP that makes people plans just go awry? I am a HUGE HP nut and G loves the movies and the person who joined us at WWoHP hasn't seen or read them at all! And because we had the same strategy as you (hitting up Forbidden Journey first) and G wanted to be nice to be nice to our friend (one of us had to sit out as L wasn't tall enough to ride), somehow our friend with NO interest in HP got to ride FJ TWICE and G and I didn't get to ride it together AT ALL...still upset, that was the main thing I wanted us to enjoy TOGETHER. :roll eyes:



Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'd have been upset about that too.  If I step back from the redness of the moment, it's ok.  At the end of the day I rode with my dad and that's what I wanted (and it's all about me, right?).  My kids wanted to ride with their cousins. They got what they wanted.  While I thought it was what my siblings wanted, at the end of the day they are big people and I should have just moved on faster than I did.  The technology issues REALLY added to everyone's stress level over the whole thing.  Had communication been easier it would have helped a ton.



princess_momma said:


> I must say I am glad you are keeping it together well. I am so torn between wanting to go on large family trips (would love for L to experience it with his cousins) and also dreading trying to coordinate different touring styles and putting up with people who don't get it as much or trust your strategies. I may have to keep this TR on file for proof it can be done!



It can be done.  I can honestly say that really on my end, I had 2 major blow ups.  The Test Track line fiasco and then this.  In the big picture of an 11 day trip with 11 family members...that's not so bad. I tried very hard to let people do their own thing and let the chips fall however they did.  It was interesting to see what those choices were at times but for the most part people really liked what they chose and we all agree it was a fabulous and memorable trip.



princess_momma said:


> I hope your "dark side" day picks up. It's no good when you finally travel over and it's a bust!



No, especially when so many of the group had never been and were SO excited for it.



Chilly said:


> Urgh I feel your pain and also very pissed off on your behalf, why can't people follow the plan!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope the day improves.



That's right!  I mean my plan is ALWAYS the best plan, right?  

It was an interesting day to say the least.


----------



## eandesmom

PrincessInOz said:


> OMG!  Your family.....scattered......like a Death Eater had appeared in the middle of the pack.....and.......and.....didn't phone home to stick with the plan of getting on the FJ ride FIRST?





LOVE it!



PrincessInOz said:


> That's like grounds for performing one of the 3 Unforgivable Curses on them!!!



Unfortunately the only one with the tool to do that was one of the unforgivables!













man, the difference 3.5 years makes!  He's still got that wand though.



PrincessInOz said:


> I so sympathize.
> 
> 
> And yes, breakfast is just barely acceptable at the Three Broomsticks.  One can only hope that there are better food options in Diagon Alley.
> 
> 
> At least your mom got on the ride.



You know for some reason we liked the food back in 2010.  Probably because we were SO shocked to be able to get in.  Back then, right after opening, breakfast was only offered through a resort package special ticket.  I was very glad she got on and once was enough for my dad (and Melissa and big Eric too).  

I however wanted more.  LOL!



mickeystoontown said:


> Yay for your trip being so close!  I am an overpacker of the shoes too so I can sympathize with you on that front.



Well at least flip flops don't take up much space



mickeystoontown said:


> What a great idea to use a car service to get your group to the Dark Side. I hadn't even thought of that.  Must make a note of it for our May, 2015 trip.



It seems a bit pricey at first but when you factor in the hassle of picking up a rental (if you didn't already have it) and then paying for parking at Universal (which is a whole 'nother story) it comes out to be a decent deal depending on how many people you have.



mickeystoontown said:


> Ugh, I can't stand it when there's a plan in place and others totally screw it up.  Seriously?  Good for you going ahead and riding though.  No need to just stand there and wait on them when you can enjoy yourselves.



Nope, we were NOT going to let that line get any longer.

I was probably as annoyed that it meant I missed the Tri Wizard challenge as darn it, Jeff and I like that ride too!  And would have gladly done it right after FJ.

Oh well.



afwdwfan said:


> Well... good luck.
> 
> 
> Priorities!!!



Yes, assuming I can get one of the bands to let me into the park...I am all over the food plan!



afwdwfan said:


> Wow... a busy month.  When you started out running, did you ever think you'd have 3 races scheduled in just over 1 month's time???



Nope.  Definitely not!  It was only a year ago that I started!



afwdwfan said:


> Definitely a bittersweet moment for her, and you.



SNIFF!



afwdwfan said:


> That was nice of her!
> 
> 
> I have to say, that this is the beauty of World Showcase.



It is.  Sometimes I think we spend too much time there compared to the other parks but you know what?  It's a happy place   full of color, beauty and yes...good food and drink!



afwdwfan said:


> You've definitely done well in finding a suitable replacement for Olivia's breakfast.



It's not exactly the same but, it will do and I won't feel like I am wasting the morning away for Mary Ellen.  A direct red eye gets me in so early I need the sit down meal but this is a later arrival and I am thinking sitting down may make me kind of squirrely!



afwdwfan said:


> Internet quizzes never lie!



Oh yes they do!  This one though...maybe not.



afwdwfan said:


> Looks like fun!  Have a great time!
> 
> 
> Uh oh... I sense some upcoming limitations to their "freedom."
> 
> 
> Yeah, not fun at all.  I'm glad that she was able to ride!
> 
> 
> Brutal... I guess I didn't realize there was adult supervision with the boys at first.  That makes it even more frustrating...



Yeah, the adults certainly could have rerouted and didn't feel the need.  I just needed to get over it.  I was as frustrated with the time wasted trying to communicate about it.  "Not delivered" was the repeating theme of our text messages and it was very stressful.  No ones fault but UGH.



afwdwfan said:


> It has to get better.  Right???



One would hope huh!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Oh man, I hate it when there's a good plan and people don't follow it!!!  I would have been ticked too.
> This is why I'm not inviting any family to join us for our trip at NYE this year! HA!  No, not really.  If anyone else comes though, they can make their own plans.



And even if you do make plans for them...they will make their own.   which really, is fine.  99% of the time.  I was just ticked.  I did get over it.




Mndisneygirl said:


> So when you say the ministry means business, how intense is that ride?  I'd love to go see WWoHP, not the next trip but someday, but if I can't handle it, what other rides are more tame, if any?  I'd hate to spend all that $ to look around.



Oh I just meant by all the warnings on it!  

I'd say the ride is a combination of Soarin', Haunted Mansion and Spiderman.  Which doesn't help a whole lot if you've not been on Spiderman.  Think of Soarin' as a free floating diving thing with some stuff jumping out at you.  and you'll kind of get the idea.  I LOVE it personally.  I think the coasters are more intense than FJ but it's really a personal thing, what bugs different people.  If you don't like Mission Space, I'd probably skip it.  That is a pretty horrible description though!  

Universal definitely focuses on more intense rides in general.  For me, if you can do EE, SM, RRC, the bulk at Universal will be fine.  But maybe someone else can weigh in?



Mndisneygirl said:


> I hope the dark day brightens.



well we ARE on the dark side you know



Mndisneygirl said:


> Good luck with the packing! I always have more shoes than anyone else!



It's ridiculous! (me, not you)


----------



## eandesmom

Before I get to the next update, I learned some very sad news late last night.  A very special DISer, TarzansKat, or TK as she is known, lost her Nana this week.  TK and her Nana were scheduled to be at WDW next week and we had fast passes and a special meet planned (involving a certain Dole Whip, with Rum).  She has cancelled her trip and is now busy with the sad details of celebrating an amazing life and figuring out what exactly happened, they suspect carbon monoxide poisoning.

So *please* everyone, check those smoke detectors and CO2 ones.  Get some if you don’t have them.  It was the first thing I did when I got up this morning.  While mine appear to work fine they are just now outside the 8-10 year full replacement range, I probably need at least 1 more on the main floor and 2 more of the CO2 so that all my floors have one,  Take those trips with your loved ones, your parents, your grandparents and everyone you love.  Enjoy the time you have.  I know she did, with her Nana and is grateful for every moment.

Next week Mary Ellen and I will keep our meet as planned, have that Dole Whip with Rum, toast to TK and her beloved Nana, and head to the Land to ride with them as we'd all planned.  I know TK and her Nana will be with us, and it is what they both would have wanted.  And while I don't know that Nana was the pirate that TK is, she certainly gave her love of Disney to TK, TK's mom (her daughter, who TK lost just last year, also suddenly) and to her beautiful grandsons and I know that will live on.    Even know I didn't "know" her, I feel like I did, through TK's words and trips.  I suspect Nana's heaven might look like the GF and have a lovely tea, or is in France and involves a glass of champagne, but whatever it is, I know there is a touch of Disney here. 

For those that know TK and are interested in contributing to flowers feel free to PM me here or on FB if we are FB friends, there is a DIScollection going through Sunday.  It is NOT public FB knowledge (but is within a portion of the DIS community if that makes sense) so please please do not post publicly anywhere about it.


----------



## eandesmom

It was 10:30 am.  In a packed park full of crazy intense rides what is your first choice of things to do?

See a show.

Yeah, wouldn't have been my choice either.  But it was something Kerri could actually do!

Don't get me wrong, I like shows.  But, at the end of the day it was more important to me to be with my folks and siblings who weren't up for intense rides or actually couldn't go on them for various health reasons.

At least it was a show I'd never seen.

MERRY GRINCHMAS!

Which seemed a little odd given that both Christmas and New Years were now past but what the heck, why not.

Plus it looked like it was going to rain.  Good thing Jeff had a new jacket.  

We followed directions based on the little special event flyer wed gotten as we came in.  And walked.  And walked.  And walked!  Jeff and I had backstage world showcase déjà vu!  It took us to a HUGE theater.  Where we had no problem getting seats.





You all know the story

Whos dancing around













Cranky green guy...





More whos





Uh oh!









That's a lot of loot





With the cutest dog EVER





The dogs trainer got a lot of applause





Why Santy Clause, WHY?









Thankfully he brought it all back, more songs were sung and the dog was much admired.

It was cute.  A little weird.  The who noses were weird and an adult playing Cindy Lou was just...odd.  The Diva in the red dress (the Mayors wife I think)  didn't have to wear the nose.  We didn't think it was fair.

We excited and hit some who shopping.

And found this guy









I cannot recall what he was saying but he was funny!





My folks found a few things





To try on that is.

I bought Jeff a Grinch Ornament.

Appropriate.

LOL!

Actually my mom bought some stuff too, on the fly, for baby freight train and we combined it all and used my AAA to get the discount.  Wed done the same thing at FJ.  Id not bought anything there but my mom had.  A journal and some patches I think.

Now honestly I am not positive what happened next.  We may have just killed the next hour shopping.  Or we may have headed over and done single rider Spidey.  Or we went and got a locker.  Or coffee.  Or the bathroom or, argh, I don't know! I think we did Spidey here but don't have a picture to prove it.  I do know we got on Spidey at some point, I think twice and am pretty sure it was both that day.  Kind of sad, we made it onto so few rides that morning and I can't even recall.  Why?  Well it was raining. My battery was dying.  I really rely on camera time stamps (which somehow had become un synchronized that day) and photos themselves to remind me what we did.  At any rate about an hour later we met the boys at the front of the park and headed out.  They'd had a GREAT time and had gotten a lot done.  

Gotta love single rider!

Any guesses where we were headed?

A place where we could all get much needed adult beverages!

You know, where it's always 5 o'clock?

It started to pour as we walked but we made it there right on time. As I checked in, Jeff headed to the bar to take care of something important.  

Ordering a round!





Typically it can take a while to be seated here; this however was not the case.  As you may recall we were disappointed to find that the restaurant had been booked by a private party for dinner, so made arrangements for our group of 11 to come there for lunch.  While waiting for our table, we ordered drinks from the bar, knowing in the past it could be some time before we were actually seated.  We were pleasantly surprised to be seated quickly, before the drinks were even ready.  At the time I felt bad that we'd not ordered them from our server however this turned out to be a good thing as not once did our server ask if we wanted another during the meal.

We ordered relatively quickly, the kids drinks took a good 15 minutes to arrive.  So long in fact we let them all go outside to sit in the sun to try and dry off as we'd just gotten drenched on our walk in.  

Once the drinks did arrive, they got busy being silly with the provided kid toys









Approximately 1 hour after ordering, our food arrived.  During this time wed had to go to the bar to get a second round of drinks as our server never stopped by to check on us.  Still, we weren't all that bothered as we were together enjoying the volcano, the videos and each other.  Oh and being DRY!  It was a monsoon outside, we could see it from our table.

When our order arrived our server insisted on delivering "rancho" burgers to all of us that had ordered burgers except for the one kids meal.  While some of the group had ordered that item, 2 of us had ordered the regular cheeseburger in paradise.  She insisted that we take the ranchos and was very confused despite our repeated insistence that we did not order them, that we just wanted the regular ones.  After what felt like 5 minutes of her refusing to not deliver them or believe us (an honestly truly seeming not to even understand what we were saying, that we had not ordered that kind of burger) and get us what we'd asked for we said that we'd take them but expected to be charged for what we'd ordered.  While I realize it is only the difference of a dollar each, neither of us wanted or needed the bacon (and it  made the difference in my child not being able to finish his)  but at that point we were starving and just wanted our food (2pm, we'd checked in at 1). 

Thankfully, the food, as always, was quite good and at least cooked to the temperatures wed asked for.

I didn't take pictures.  At that point I just inhaled.

Long after we were done with our meals, our server finally came by to collect dirty dishes and start bringing bills.  The bills arrived one by one (we had 4 different billing groups), not all together.  When mine arrived (last) it had 4 rancho burgers on it, when it should have been 2, and 2 cheeseburger in paradise.

I asked to have it fixed.

15 minutes later, the rest of our group were handing back their bills with payment and she came by to say she couldn't figure out how to fix it on the bill so had just taken 2 ranchos off and would only charge me for 2 and presented a bill that had only 2 ranchos on it.  I wasn't looking for anything comped, just a correct bill for what Id ordered.  Given that we were now going on 2 hours and wished to get to the parks I said ok after my group insisted I should.  She left without taking my payment even though I pulled out my card,  but took the other checks for our group.

10 minutes later she came back with 2 of the 3 checks that had given her payment and yet another bill for me, this time with all 4 burgers back on it but 2 at the right price.  And then promptly left again without taking my payment.  While I was not at any time looking for anything to be comped, the fact that she said it would, argued ad nasuem in the first place about what wed ordered, basically forced us to take them (not to mention our fears of trying to get the right burger taking up to another hour) and then brought back the full bill after all and took another 15 minutes to close it out (by which time Id told the rest of our group of 11 to go to the park without me and not waste their day) really didn't sit well  We are huge fans, the food was good but 2 hours for a burger, an arguing server who brought the wrong thing, couldn't figure out how to fix it, said theyd just take care of it and then changed their mind well, it just doesn't sit well at all.  I can honestly say I have never in my life emailed customer service about a poor dining experience but given that our group when there on our insistence and then to experience what we did was well, pretty mortifying.  My group felt I should have stayed and gotten a manager involved given the sudden change in bill but at that point I just wanted out of there.  Even worse, as we were a party of 11 the bill had an automatic gratuity.  While I appreciate the need for those, and rarely if ever leave less than 15% on my own (typically 18-20) this was absolutely an instance where the full gratuity was not warranted.

As a former restaurant manager and server I understand the nature of kitchens getting behind and order mix ups as well as poor service and am generally pretty tolerant of almost anything.  This however, was beyond that for me.  

I will say, post trip, the manager contacted me after my email, was appropriately moritified and offered to treat me and my party to dinner to make up for it.

Given that I don't know when I will be back to that side, not really an option.  Nice thought but not practical.

It was now after 3.  Yep. After 3.  My phone was dead, Jeffs almost so and the family was scattered to the wind.  So scattered 2 had left entirely.  Kerri wasn't feeling all that great, (neither was Eric but they didn't tell us that then) and was tired.  And there simply was very little she could do at the park.  Especially with all the rain.  So they left to go take a nap.  I believe they took a cab but am not sure.  What a total waste of park tickets for them!  I felt bad.  They had planned a date night and I hoped that theyd be able to regroup and have a nice one.  We finally got a text to go through to the rest both ways and found the kids off riding the various coasters over and over again, and the other three kicking back at the Hogs Head with a Beer (dad) and Wine (mom and Mel) so they could avoid the rain.

We went to the store.  A trip to Margaritaville, horrible service aside, is not complete without a trip to the store for Jeff.

Who found a tee.

It was still raining.

Wanna see?





Guess what.

It was 3:30

We did what any reasonable parrot head would do

Find Shelter









Continued in next post


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous


The rain kind of came and went









The lovely bartender plugged in my phone behind the counter!

Our turn to do what WE wanted 

Even if it was be default 





Ominous





And the rain came back





In Buckets





It was happy hour

Time for another round!

Holy cats was it windy!









We had to laugh.  Ok, several margaritas over the 4 hours might have had something to do with the laughing but we had to laugh.  What else can you do, right?

We were grateful to have the stools at the bar, the tables were not cutting it





Around 4:30 we gave up.  My phone had a little juice in it thanks to the back bar charging so we headed back in to meet up.  Earlier in the day we had gotten a locker for the group to share and at some point we’d stashed some things and gotten some things out.  I know we stashed the new tee before heading back in and I am pretty sure that I ditched the big camera here as well, maybe changed shoes?  If memory serves (since we dodged rain the entire time) we found the crew in Hogsmeade, hit the TriWizard Challenge, then SpiderMan but did not make it on the Hulk.  We tried to get on the Hulk.  The single rider line would close, and then open.  Or not open.  The boys had been trying all day.  We'd managed that on Spidey and finally got a window on the Hulk.  We got in line, waited, waited some more and…the ride was down.  

The boys REALLY wanted to wait it out.  And by boys I am including Jeff.  I really wanted to ride it, it was covered in the area we were waiting in (which was good as it was raining again) so why not. 

So we waited.  And waited.

I had originally scheduled our pick up by towncar for 6pm.  The original thought had been that my folks and Kerri would be toast by then.  However, between the rain, Kerri bailing and my folks spending a decent amount of time at the pub versus out in the rain, at lunch we’d elected to push it back a little and as a result it would be a 7:30 pm pick up.  Our dinner reservation was for 8:30 and we figured that would give us enough time to get there.  I’d arranged for the cars to take us to dinner, instead of back to BWV.

At 7pm we were still in line.  And it was NOT moving.  We made the very unpopular decision to leave.  Eric may or may not have had a meltdown.  I may or may not have been very sympathetic about it.  At any rate we needed to meet up with the other adults & kids as at this point, it was us and I think 3 of the boys. Kolby maybe had opted out of Hulk, and I knew once we met them at the park entry, it wouldn't be a fast walk to where the town car would be.

So with that, we left.

I want to say I did more than that but really, I don’t think I did!  Despite that, outside of Hulk I did get my must do's in (with the rain, Jurassic was NOT a must do).  It may not have been the day I'd hoped for but it was memorable.   Despite it all there were some very good moments in there and in looking back..I still laugh.  The volume of rain alone...wow.

The End of the Trail


----------



## scottny

LOL at how they r taller. 
Glad it worked out with the changing of Trails End. 
I see the snow in the pics. 
Little secret here. We never made it to the lights this time. 
That is a lot of races. 
The food you all had looked good. 
I think the cronut was made here in NYC first. I have yet to try one. There is always a line around the corner to buy them. 
The Florida Fresh shrimp and grits was so good when we had it last year. 
Plans look good. 
Glad it worked for your Mom, I was told twice so far I could ride it. 
I wish they played Merry Grinchmas when we went but it was starting the week after. 
Nice pic with Grinch.
Love Spideys ride. 
Wow! That is really bad service. I hope the tip reflected it. We had great service when we went in December, sorry you did not. 
I would have called her manager over and explained everything to them and also emailed corporate. Once I would have seen the automatic tip I would have had that manager over so fast. She probably knew the tip was included and figured she could get away with it. 
Nice the manager offered that, next time talk to them in person. That is terrible service and unacceptable. 
Sounds like not so great of time there but glad you made the most of it. I cannot wait to go back for the new section of HarryLand.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

OH man, that rain!  Such a bummer that so many factors impacted your day negatively.

What really stinks about the bad service, is that by the time you could get it resolved, you just wanted to get out of there.  Then you don't get the opportunity to talk to the manager right then and there and take that automatic (and undeserved) tip off the bill.  I'm glad the manager responded to your email but the cost had already been paid and you lost so much time because of it.  Really BAD service!

So sad about TarzanKat's nana.  My thoughts and prayers to her and family.  I saw on FB and didn't make the connection to her DISname.  Thanks for clearing that up.  I need to replace my CO detectors -they are old!  Will do that this weekend.
I hope that when you are at EPCOT you feel her with you and enjoy that special Dole Whip! 

I'm getting a rather ominous feeling about you getting to dinner on time for some reason!  I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## Leshaface

Oh gosh, how absolutely terrible!  I don't know TK, but my prayers are definitely with her and her family.  And right before leaving on a magical vacation.



How cool the Grinch show!  And you got to meet him too.  

Ugh, your experience at lunch sounds AWFUL  Doesn't sound like this server knew what she was doing at all.  I would have been bugged too if they took the burgers off and then put them back on.  

At least the margaritas _somewhat_ made up for the day you were having.  

Hopefully dinner will be nice!


----------



## dizneeat

Just wanted to report that I am FINALLY all caught up again. 

Too much to comment on, but man, that much rain is just horrible.


----------



## addictedtothemouse

WOW just wow on your Dark Side day.  I would have been furious too if my family didn't follow the plan, but like you said you got to ride with your parents and that's what counts ion the end. I had to laugh with you about the rain, it reminded me of my trip in 2009. It rained so much on that trip that we actually threw several pairs of shoes away because they never dried out properly and were really smelly.


----------



## MEK

Wow - major updates this week.  Glad I checked in!  

I'm thinking I may head to Epcot Monday morning and meet you there.  I won't eat before you get there because you know all the menus and I know nothing.    I must wait for my official tour guide to arrive.  

I was devastated to read about Nana yesterday morning as I was getting ready for work.  I drove to work pretty numb.  It's events like that which make you so grateful for each and every big and small moment you have with your family because you just never know.  

And bless Brook for arranging a gift.  I was actually going to contact you after work yesterday.  So glad she did that.  

I am officially packed.  I just have to close the suitcase tomorrow and put on the ME sticker.  I think my suitcase is going to come in way under 50lbs this time even though I have gifts and the rum and coffee.  I hope.  We'll see.  

I'm pretty much just going to check in tomorrow and then head off to DTD to meet Rosie.  I'll have my computer so I am just taking my computer backpack and my camera and heading straight there.  I don't want to leave my computer with bell services.  You know I usually don't travel with one and when I do I have a car, so I'm all messed up but I think I have it figured out. 

 I will go to the room after I get back and then I still have to call for groceries, right?  

On to your update - Oh My.  Major rain, long waits, less than stellar customer service.  At least you got to ride Forbidden Journey right away.  I can't wait to check that out in October.  

You must have had a newbie waitress.  She was probably so overwhelmed she just messed everything up.  What a mess.  

And the rain (oh yeah - I said that already).  

Hope the day gets better!


----------



## Chilly

Rain rain go away come again another day (when we've gone home).

I'm hoping you end on a high and the meal tonight is amazing.


----------



## eandesmom

scottny said:


> LOL at how they r taller.
> Glad it worked out with the changing of Trails End.
> I see the snow in the pics.
> Little secret here. We never made it to the lights this time.



WOW!  You've seen them before though, right?



scottny said:


> That is a lot of races.
> The food you all had looked good.
> I think the cronut was made here in NYC first. I have yet to try one. There is always a line around the corner to buy them.



It is kind of a lot!  Wierd.  Funny how it's worked out.  Never thought I'd be here when this whole thing started that is for sure.

I had heard the cronut started in NYC.  I'd stand in line for it but maybe not around the corner.



scottny said:


> The Florida Fresh shrimp and grits was so good when we had it last year.



That's the 2nd endorsement, it's moving to the top of the list!



scottny said:


> Plans look good.
> Glad it worked for your Mom, I was told twice so far I could ride it.
> I wish they played Merry Grinchmas when we went but it was starting the week after.
> Nice pic with Grinch.



The Grinch was cute.  You had SUCH better crowds there though, I'd give up the grinch for your crowd levels.  I was very glad it worked out for mom, it would not have been pretty.  I don't think that had ever happened to her before and really took us all aback.



scottny said:


> Love Spideys ride.



Me too!  One of the best ever.

Although...not to be a spoiler...Transformers may beat it.  I am pretty sure they updated Spidey a little since 2010, it seemed even better.



scottny said:


> Wow! That is really bad service. I hope the tip reflected it. We had great service when we went in December, sorry you did not.
> I would have called her manager over and explained everything to them and also emailed corporate. Once I would have seen the automatic tip I would have had that manager over so fast. She probably knew the tip was included and figured she could get away with it.
> Nice the manager offered that, next time talk to them in person. That is terrible service and unacceptable.
> Sounds like not so great of time there but glad you made the most of it. I cannot wait to go back for the new section of HarryLand.



Sadly it was an automatic tip due to the party size.  My whole family thought I should get a manager involved but I just wanted OUT of there at that point.

Of course Jeff now wants to try to go there in September (which seems really complicated) but maybe we will and take her up on the offer.



Mndisneygirl said:


> OH man, that rain!  Such a bummer that so many factors impacted your day negatively.



Well it was a bummer but it was also funny.  I mean what can you do?  Except laugh and make the best of it.



Mndisneygirl said:


> What really stinks about the bad service, is that by the time you could get it resolved, you just wanted to get out of there.  Then you don't get the opportunity to talk to the manager right then and there and take that automatic (and undeserved) tip off the bill.  I'm glad the manager responded to your email but the cost had already been paid and you lost so much time because of it.  Really BAD service!



REALLY bad.  And she wasn't a spring chicken, nor new to waiting tables.  Just bad.



Mndisneygirl said:


> So sad about TarzanKat's nana.  My thoughts and prayers to her and family.  I saw on FB and didn't make the connection to her DISname.  Thanks for clearing that up.  I need to replace my CO detectors -they are old!  Will do that this weekend.
> I hope that when you are at EPCOT you feel her with you and enjoy that special Dole Whip!
> 
> I'm getting a rather ominous feeling about you getting to dinner on time for some reason!  I hope I'm wrong!



It is so sad, it was jsut 2 years ago she lost her mom suddenly.  It hurts my heart.  She is such a special person!



Leshaface said:


> Oh gosh, how absolutely terrible!  I don't know TK, but my prayers are definitely with her and her family.  And right before leaving on a magical vacation.



It is so sad.  She is handling it with strength and grace which doesn't surprise me a bit.



Leshaface said:


> How cool the Grinch show!  And you got to meet him too.



He was a riot!  Very much the Jim Carrey version of the Grinch



Leshaface said:


> Ugh, your experience at lunch sounds AWFUL  Doesn't sound like this server knew what she was doing at all.  I would have been bugged too if they took the burgers off and then put them back on.



She was beyond clueless.  It was bad.



Leshaface said:


> At least the margaritas _somewhat_ made up for the day you were having.
> 
> Hopefully dinner will be nice!



Seriously, the margaritas were a requirement at that point!  



dizneeat said:


> Just wanted to report that I am FINALLY all caught up again.




I know that feeling well!



dizneeat said:


> Too much to comment on, but man, that much rain is just horrible.



It was a drag.  But hey, at least Jeff had a jacket!



addictedtothemouse said:


> WOW just wow on your Dark Side day.  I would have been furious too if my family didn't follow the plan, but like you said you got to ride with your parents and that's what counts ion the end. I had to laugh with you about the rain, it reminded me of my trip in 2009. It rained so much on that trip that we actually threw several pairs of shoes away because they never dried out properly and were really smelly.



UGH on the shoes!  I was grateful I had packed my "rain" flip flops as back up.  Some of my flips and sandals are super slippery in the rain or get a weird sliding thing going on that can end up causing chafing or blisters but I'd put my keens in my daypack along with the rain jacket so at least I was covered there.


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> Wow - major updates this week.  Glad I checked in!
> 
> I'm thinking I may head to Epcot Monday morning and meet you there.  I won't eat before you get there because you know all the menus and I know nothing.    I must wait for my official tour guide to arrive.



Well you better have fruit and yogurt in the room or you will be starving!

That sounds like a perfect plan and I'm not holding up your morning, love it!



MEK said:


> I was devastated to read about Nana yesterday morning as I was getting ready for work.  I drove to work pretty numb.  It's events like that which make you so grateful for each and every big and small moment you have with your family because you just never know.



I had the same reaction at about 11:30 the night before.  I checked FB before bed and I was just gutted.



MEK said:


> And bless Brook for arranging a gift.  I was actually going to contact you after work yesterday.  So glad she did that.



Me too!



MEK said:


> I am officially packed.  I just have to close the suitcase tomorrow and put on the ME sticker.  I think my suitcase is going to come in way under 50lbs this time even though I have gifts and the rum and coffee.  I hope.  We'll see.



YAY for rum and coffee!  LOL!.  I think I will come in under too. I have too much stuff but it is all light.



MEK said:


> I'm pretty much just going to check in tomorrow and then head off to DTD to meet Rosie.  I'll have my computer so I am just taking my computer backpack and my camera and heading straight there.  I don't want to leave my computer with bell services.  You know I usually don't travel with one and when I do I have a car, so I'm all messed up but I think I have it figured out.



I have left mine with Bell services many a time but I get why you don't want to for sure!  I will head to the room once I arrive as I will want to freshen up before hitting the bus.

And I have to make a work phone call but it should be quick.

I hope.




MEK said:


> I will go to the room after I get back and then I still have to call for groceries, right?



Yep.  I'd just tell them at bell services when you walk up from the boat.  They might even offer to grab them and then drive you to the room with them 



MEK said:


> On to your update - Oh My.  Major rain, long waits, less than stellar customer service.  At least you got to ride Forbidden Journey right away.  I can't wait to check that out in October.



Yeah, not exactly magical but we did try hard to make the best of it



MEK said:


> You must have had a newbie waitress.  She was probably so overwhelmed she just messed everything up.  What a mess.
> 
> And the rain (oh yeah - I said that already).
> 
> Hope the day gets better!



Not a newbie.  Not a spring chicken either (probably my age?).  Just really really bad.


----------



## eandesmom

Chilly said:


> Rain rain go away come again another day (when we've gone home).
> 
> I'm hoping you end on a high and the meal tonight is amazing.



Exactly!  When we've gone home is perfect.



I expected the gamut of weather but honestly it was more rain that I'd really anticipated at that time of year.  We had the stuff for it but, bleh.  It did help with the crowds later on so at least we got on a few things and that helped overall.


----------



## rentayenta

I am sorry for your friend TK. 

What would Jimmy Buffet do with buckets of rain? Happy Hour!!! 

Have a wonderful trip with MaryEllen. I count you'll keep us semi in the know on FB.


----------



## franandaj

First off, I'm so sorry to hear about TarzansKat. I don't know her,  but I have seen her post on friend's TRs. Very sad and I send my condolences. 

That said we put CO2 detectors in all our units annd they are still new enough that they should still be working.

You're probably on your way out and may not be back so I hope you have a happy trip. I'll be back tomorrow but had a healthy dose of reality today. Ugh!

Have a great time and you are so lucky to have family still at home whole you're gone!

As far as ditching you on FJ,  that was just rude! I can't believe how inept your lunch server was! And that rain, I would have abandoned everyone and gone back to the hotel!  JK but it would have crossed my mind!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Condolences to TK.  That's so sad.


----------



## PrincessInOz

What a lot of rain! And what bad service!  Memorable it may have made the day; but that's not what I want to remember at all.


Hope it dried out....eventually.



Have a great trip with MEK.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Happy Mother's Day Cynthia! Hope you have a safe flight and a wonderful trip!


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I am sorry for your friend TK.



Me too, too much loss in such a short time. From what I know, Nana totally rocked and I am sad not to have the opportunity to meet her.



rentayenta said:


> What would Jimmy Buffet do with buckets of rain? Happy Hour!!!



Darn straight!



rentayenta said:


> Have a wonderful trip with MaryEllen. I count you'll keep us semi in the know on FB.



Count on it!



franandaj said:


> First off, I'm so sorry to hear about TarzansKat. I don't know her,  but I have seen her post on friend's TRs. Very sad and I send my condolences.



She has not been around much in the past few years, small children can do that to you!  She's a very special gal, one who has become a IRL friend even though we've never met live.  I am gutted for her.



franandaj said:


> That said we put CO2 detectors in all our units annd they are still new enough that they should still be working.



We only have 1 CO2, on the sleeping floor but really should get 2 more so there is one on each floor.  OUr smoke detectors all seem fine though again, it's a similar set up.  Have them in all the bedrooms, hall outside the bedroom but only 1 on the main floor.  Which, from a cooking and fireplace perspective has been fabulous but I wonder if we shouldn't have at least 1 more.  I read that you should replace the whole unit at 8-10 years, which is where we are at (10). Not sure why but since they are hardwired, kind of a pain.  It's on my radar now for sure.



franandaj said:


> You're probably on your way out and may not be back so I hope you have a happy trip. I'll be back tomorrow but had a healthy dose of reality today. Ugh!



Oh no!  I don't like healthy doses of reality.  Good thing you have another vacation not all that far away.



franandaj said:


> Have a great time and you are so lucky to have family still at home whole you're gone!



I am very ready for a trip where I am only responsible for ME!  



franandaj said:


> As far as ditching you on FJ,  that was just rude! I can't believe how inept your lunch server was! And that rain, I would have abandoned everyone and gone back to the hotel!  JK but it would have crossed my mind!



And there's the rub.  Had we been staying on the Dark Side, as we did previously, we could have done that.  It really is the way to go and boy did we feel it then.  But bailing on the whole day, when we only had 2 over there, just wasn't a practical option.



PrincessInOz said:


> Condolences to TK.  That's so sad.



It is



PrincessInOz said:


> What a lot of rain! And what bad service!  Memorable it may have made the day; but that's not what I want to remember at all.



Oh there were good moments in there, there always are.  Still, I'd be very happy to not have a day like that again that is for sure.



PrincessInOz said:


> Hope it dried out....eventually.



We shall see!



PrincessInOz said:


> Have a great trip with MEK.



Thanks!

I will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Happy Mother's Day Cynthia! Hope you have a safe flight and a wonderful trip!



Thank you!


----------



## eandesmom

I hope all my DISfriends have an amazing mothers day.  Whether you are a mom, have a mom, or are married to a mom, its a day to celebrate unconditional love.

My day has started well with an amazing handmade card from Evan, he made me cry!

Although he did liken me to a screw.

Holding everything together 

I'm off to do a long run, if if pans out it will be the furthest I've ever run.  Evan is then making me breakfast before he heads off to stage crew and then after I do a quick hair color, we will all go watch the school production of Oklahoma (and see Ev in the shadows moving sets around).  After that, an intimate mothers day dinner of 25 at my sisters.



And then....

I AM OFF TO THE AIRPORT!



YAY!

I am all checked in.  Well, mostly.  I am flying American, booked on Alaska with miles.  Which means I have status and should get 1 free bag.  It did recognize the status at check in, let me upgrade to a better seat and gave me pre-check for TSA (YAY!) but...never gave me an option for the bag so I'll have to do that when I get there.

I am all packed.  Well, mostly.  The few last things you can't do until right before.  

Mary Ellen should be at the airport by now and I can't wait to see her tomorrow in Epcot!

I may, or may not be back on here today.  So if not, have a great one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jedijill

Have a fantastic Mother's Day!

Have a great trip as well!  Enjoy it!

Jill in CO


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> So funny, I kept trying to get the group to go to Garden Grill and it never worked out.  So I am totally down for that!  I LOVED French Market so would be up for a counter service meal there again too...though perhaps I should branch out.



Honestly, while I say I want to go to Garden Grill... I too kinda feel like I should branch out and try somewhere new.  So... really I am up for whatever works for you.  I would think playing it by ear and going wherever sounds appealing at the time will be a great plan. 




eandesmom said:


> I can honestly say, I only had one snack the entire trip that I can think of.  Which is pretty normal, I always think I will but it never happens.



Again... I don't need to make definite plans for snacks... just have in mind a couple that I would really like. 



eandesmom said:


> I'm pretty flexible.  I do have to admit though honestly we struggled a few times on the counter service side but we had some things complicate our days and it meant some rework which may account for some of it.  And what really became clear is that I cared a lot more about where we ate, than my folks did.  They just wanted food.  Now.  And didn't care so much if it had decent reviews or not.  Combine that with making sure it had vegetarian options and....



I apologize...  I wasn't aware that one of you was a vegetarian.  Who?  




eandesmom said:


> I DO need beignets though.  Possibly more than once.



  beignets are always a good snack option. 



eandesmom said:


> BTMRR is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!  They did an incredible job on the refurb.  It has changed and all in good ways.



SO excited to see!



eandesmom said:


> I can live without ToT, not that big of a deal (and I KNOW I will be on it a few times with Mary Ellen next week lol plus the WDW version is much better)



Is it better in WDW because it is more intense?  If so maybe I could handle the one in DCA. 



eandesmom said:


> I am really ok if I never go on Mickey's not so fun wheel again.  I took one for the team (aka Eric) as I knew I would and really...I'm good with not going again.  Although we did have kind of a magical moment that would not have happened had we not gone on it....so it was worth it but I have my quota.



Ok, so now I am curious.  What magical moment?  I realize the view from up there is amazing.  I just get a bit terrified being up that high and if the ride car is a moving one... forget it.  



eandesmom said:


> Honestly I'm good with about anything.  There is an amazing amount I actually didn't get on, despite being there for 5 days and very few I got on more than once.



I am sorry you missed a bunch.   Hopefully we can catch some of the things you missed. 



eandesmom said:


> It is, and 8.5 isn't all that long.  But it's about miles, not speed over 6 I think.
> 
> Well bear in mind that I will drop down after that.  I hope to run 1x in Florida.  2 would be nice but I am not counting on it.  Then the 8K.  So that will be a low miles week.  Then 2 shorter runs and the 15K.




I still am impressed you are getting those miles in!




eandesmom said:


> Not to mention I've dropped down since that first 15K.  I would really like to simply improve my time on the 15K if even a little.  However, it does have a few hills so we will see I guess.  On the 8K I am unsure how that will go.  Eric is doing it too (as is K and her best friend).  I'd love to run go all out.  However I don't want to leave him solo.  We are with a team of about 80 so he will have tons of friends there, whether any are at his pace is another story so I'll have to play that one by ear.  I am hoping they (his track/XC buddies) run a bit as a pack but kids are competitive and I could see him being left in the dust.



Sounds like it will be a fun family run!  I hope that he finds kids to run with... but if not, it is nice that the two of you can run together.



eandesmom said:


> It was silly, but a tough call!  I was grateful for the Brooks one last night for sure, my upper arms were the wettest and really the rest wasn't so bad.  Considering the deluge for the last mile (after mist for a solid 3) I think that's ok.  The nice thing was I tested the hood on.  SOOOOO much better than the other jacket (the one being replaced).  I may or may not ever try running in the replacement, it may be reserved for soccer, hiking, parks....LOL!



Sounds like it is going to be a great jacket!



eandesmom said:


> One week from today, I will be basking in the Florida Sun (preferably not liquid sunshine mind you), strolling my favorite place in the world, the World Showcase!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That is so exciting!!!




eandesmom said:


> Customized yet another magic band.  Ah, it will be very interesting to see what band works, if any, for DME, park entry and room key.  I will have 4 for this stay.
> 
> 1.	Room key band for first 3 nights
> 2.	Room key band for last  3 nights
> 3.	Annual Pass band
> 4.	Premium Annual Pass Band.
> 
> When I upgraded my annual pass in California, it seems to have (unsurprisingly) confused the system.  I tried to be proactive and add it in, on my own, but the system wouldnt recognize it.  I called.  They, like the system tried to tell me it was already tied to an account.
> 
> Yeah.  Mine.
> 
> I gave up on that CM and called back.
> 
> This time, though I was on hold a long time, they did get it entered.
> 
> Currently MDE thinks I have 2 active annual passes.  A WDW PAP that expires 12/29/14 and a Premium CA/FL Pass that expires 4/20/15 .  The last band showed up for customization about a day after Id gotten the upgraded ticket linked.  Since I wasn't sure what would work and what wouldn't (and am paranoid of nature) I went ahead and customized it and had it sent to OKW for pickup.



I hope for you it works out the way it should.  In theory..the thought is that the bands are just like "ipods"  they pull down information from "the cloud" and so all information that is available regarding you will show on all active bands.  Now... where it gets complicated is how many "clouds" there are about you.  So for me... there is AnnMarie and Ann.  Ann is a dvc member not AnnMarie but I guess AnnMarie is an AP holder.  The system looks at it like two different people.  




eandesmom said:


> I've also done a little shopping.  I found what I am currently calling my "red eye pants".  They are basically cargo style yoga pants, that convert to capris.  So warm, cozy and comfy on the plane...pull some strings (literally) and you have cute capri's that look like its a planned ruching detail.  I also picked up a couple of new tops.  I am SO sick of my summer tops, I swear in every vacation picture for the last several years, its the same tops.  I needed to mix it up, if only a little.  I also ordered some new flip flops.  I may or may not keep them but I was in the mood for some new colors, and perhaps greater arch support.  Those should arrive today.



Shopping is always fun!




eandesmom said:


> Obtained key items for the trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!







eandesmom said:


> 5/18.  Jeff, Kendall, Ks best friend, Eric and I running an 8K.  Its a Juvenile Diabetes benefit and one of Erics teammates from XC and Track has JD.  He and his family head up a team.  Its pretty cool.  I think they are 80 of us and they've raised almost 10K so far!



That is awesome!



eandesmom said:


> 5/25.  I will do a 15K and Jeff a 10K.  Same race, just different distances.  Jeff wanted to try and win his bracket so is going for the shorter option.  I have zero illusions about winning, or even placing for that matter. For me it's just a training run really, and the hope to beat my previous 15K by a little bit.



This would still be good for POT should it be a better one, right?  I don't blame Jeff for choosing the 10k.  Aside from other factors, one that made me not do the half last weekend was just that I would likely do "better" in the 8k 



eandesmom said:


> 6/21.  10K for both of us.  And my sister Melissa is going to join us!  Shes run, and raced, on and off.  Her BF does not.  Do either.  Or any kind of exercise.  Adore him but it hasn't been good for her workout schedule.  Then again going back to work and grad school didn't do much for it either.  At any rate she wanted to get back in gear and figured being registered would motivate her.



How fun to have your sister there!



eandesmom said:


> I also bought a possible outfit for the DL half.  I might test it out next week in FL to see how it does in heat.







eandesmom said:


> I've been struggling with neck pain again (shoulder is pretty good though so YAY!) as well as new IT band stuff so I've ramped up the darn PT and Chrio again.  BOO!  As a result I've been a little timid on the running but decided to just for it last night and got 8.25 miles in.  And, while I felt all of it, it certainly didn't get worse so I've decided to just live with it, unless it does.  Resting didn't seem to really make an iota of difference, nor has foam rolling or stretching or PT.  So far.



I am sorry.  That truly stinks.  I hope that the pain while running doesn't get worse.



eandesmom said:


> Other than all that, we had K's LAST EVER club soccer game!  Or last official one before graduation anyway.  Last one with this team.  In the pouring rain complete with horrible calls and all that.  It was surreal.  Weird.  Sad.  Bittersweet.  The idea that we dont have games scheduledupcoming tournaments is...weird.  She does have a team she will be practicing with over the summer but not sure if she will play with them or if its just conditioning and then who knows what will happen come fall and possible college club soccer.  It was the end of an Era.



I imagine that is truly bittersweet.




eandesmom said:


> The finalists were actually sisters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the younger one, won.  They both were really really good!  I think I voted for one and Jeff the other.
> 
> One pretty cool thing was a new package they showed, which showed former idol contestants that had gotten their golden tickets at DHS and had made it pretty far on the show.  Skylar Laine I think was the most recent one.



Ok, so I am going to have to add this to my fall to do list.  Sounds like it was a pretty fun thing to see.



eandesmom said:


> After Idol we hooked up with the group, by now it was going on 8:45pm.  At this point we were all pretty hungry.  We had given up our dinner reservation and had planned that everyone would just fend for themselves.  My folks wanted to try their chances at Sci Fi.  I don't recall if they got in that night, or a different one but they may have gotten in, or not I honestly don't recall.
> 
> The rest of had the World Showcase in mind, nothing at DHS sounded nearly as good.  So we headed out and over.  We may have walked we may have taken the boat for once but given that I didn't take any pictures (likely because my phone was about dead) I have no idea.  Kerri was convinced that she could just walk up somewhere and get in.  I dont remember where but she and Eric went off to try.  It may have been Rose and Crown, I'm honestly not sure.  As for the rest of us, we decided to split up, and then meet to eat.  Eric was DYING to go to France.  Everyone else wanted Mexico.  As we were all starving, we hustled.  Which turned out to be a good thing as it was about 9:15 but the time we got through the IG and decided.  Hey, wed had tea at 2 and the boys had a late lunch at the villa so its not quite as bad as it sounds.  Still, we were hungry!



I think it is kinda fun that you all split up to find what made each of you happy.  



eandesmom said:


> On our way to meet the rest we stopped for a Kodak Moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, you can clearly see he was taller than me then, hes just increased the spread since then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hee hee



great pics of the two of you!  You can definitely tell he is your son!  He looks just like you. 



eandesmom said:


> Pictures do NOT do it justice.  It was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  good.  All of it.  I hope to eat the same meal next week.  I am at least counting on the cronut and rita for sure! I love the sandwich but with all the F&G kiosks, it might not make the cut.



I may have to try the cronut again. I tried it in January and it ended up in the garbage.  It was so heavy with grease if I pressed it flat grease dripped from it.  I know people rave about it though..so I figure I just got a bad one.


eandesmom said:


> As we sat, Illuminations started!  Turns out the park had gone back to a 10pm WS close and Illuminations start.  Did not expect that on January 1 that's for sure.  We have had trips where our timing has been so off, we've not seen a single firework show.  This would be our 3rd time seeing Illuminations in 4 nights (for some of us anyway).  Crazy!!!!!!!
> 
> And Crazy Cool.



That is crazy cool indeed!




eandesmom said:


> However, this turned out to be a problem for Kerri and Eric.  They tried to get seated a few places (and I never said I told you so later) had no luck as no one was still seating and then by the time they tried to get counter service from somewhere, stuff was closed!  They headed back and got something in the room as well that they werent happy with although I cant recall what.
> 
> Unreal.



That kinda stinks for them.  But... sorry to say it doesn't exactly surprise me.  I mean.. with crowds and near closing... I would have been surprised if they had found a place that would seat them.


----------



## Chilly

Happy Mothers Day and have a wonderful trip.


----------



## rentayenta

Happy Mother's Day my friend, have a wonderful trip.


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> Have a fantastic Mother's Day!  Have a great trip as well!  Enjoy it!  Jill in CO



Thanks!!!!!

It was a great day and once I get on this plane and go to sleep it will be even better!


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> Honestly, while I say I want to go to Garden Grill... I too kinda feel like I should branch out and try somewhere new.  So... really I am up for whatever works for you.  I would think playing it by ear and going wherever sounds appealing at the time will be a great plan.  Again... I don't need to make definite plans for snacks... just have in mind a couple that I would really like.  I apologize...  I wasn't aware that one of you was a vegetarian.  Who?    beignets are always a good snack option.  SO excited to see!  Is it better in WDW because it is more intense?  If so maybe I could handle the one in DCA.  Ok, so now I am curious.  What magical moment?  I realize the view from up there is amazing.  I just get a bit terrified being up that high and if the ride car is a moving one... forget it.  I am sorry you missed a bunch.   Hopefully we can catch some of the things you missed.   I still am impressed you are getting those miles in!  Sounds like it will be a fun family run!  I hope that he finds kids to run with... but if not, it is nice that the two of you can run together.  Sounds like it is going to be a great jacket!  That is so exciting!!!  I hope for you it works out the way it should.  In theory..the thought is that the bands are just like "ipods"  they pull down information from "the cloud" and so all information that is available regarding you will show on all active bands.  Now... where it gets complicated is how many "clouds" there are about you.  So for me... there is AnnMarie and Ann.  Ann is a dvc member not AnnMarie but I guess AnnMarie is an AP holder.  The system looks at it like two different people.  Shopping is always fun!    That is awesome!  This would still be good for POT should it be a better one, right?  I don't blame Jeff for choosing the 10k.  Aside from other factors, one that made me not do the half last weekend was just that I would likely do "better" in the 8k  How fun to have your sister there!    I am sorry.  That truly stinks.  I hope that the pain while running doesn't get worse.  I imagine that is truly bittersweet.  Ok, so I am going to have to add this to my fall to do list.  Sounds like it was a pretty fun thing to see.  I think it is kinda fun that you all split up to find what made each of you happy.  great pics of the two of you!  You can definitely tell he is your son!  He looks just like you.   I may have to try the cronut again. I tried it in January and it ended up in the garbage.  It was so heavy with grease if I pressed it flat grease dripped from it.  I know people rave about it though..so I figure I just got a bad one.  That is crazy cool indeed!  That kinda stinks for them.  But... sorry to say it doesn't exactly surprise me.  I mean.. with crowds and near closing... I would have been surprised if they had found a place that would seat them.



My dad is a vegan. Or at least he should be for heart health reasons. Most of the time he behaves. 

Tot is totally different in WDW versus DL, they didn't replicate it on the front end due to cost and the drop is different and less random.  I work with a former imagineer who was involved with both.

Technically yes, if the 15k was better I could use it, it's before the cutoff. I can't see it being better than my 10k time but do hope it's better than my first 15k. 

Sad on your cronut!!! Mine was amazing. Then again I was starving! 

Funny, I never think Eric looks like me, Evan definitely does. Eric looks like his dad. Like spitting image. 

Yeah the band situation will be interesting to say the least!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Hope your flight was uneventful and you got some sleep.   We had some fun last night and can't wait for you to get here and join us!


----------



## eandesmom

Chilly said:


> Happy Mothers Day and have a wonderful trip.



Thanks!!!!! I hope you had a lovely Mother's Day too!


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Happy Mother's Day my friend, have a wonderful trip.



Thank you my friend! I hope yours was lovely, just like you


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Hope your flight was uneventful and you got some sleep.   We had some fun last night and can't wait for you to get here and join us!



Not much  sleep but it could have been worse. On leg 2 waiting for it to leave the gate, I  being teased by ac outlets allegedly under my seat so I can charge my phone up but I don't think it works! 

See you all soon! Bleary eyes and all.  nothing a cronut and coffee won't fix but ideally I get a little nap on this leg.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> On that note though (as the project is sending out an RFP for a new company website) I took a mine train quiz that Pat had mentioned on her TR and got my dwarf name.
> 
> REALLY????????????



Welcome aboard, Geeky! 



eandesmom said:


> Upon arrival we all had to hit the will call kiosks, enter voucher numbers and print up our tickets.  These were pretty slick little machines!  Worked like a charm and as hoped, the gates seemed to open a little early.  We did the mad dash straight back to Hogwarts.



Perfectly executed.  What could go wrong?



eandesmom said:


> As we entered the line we realized something.
> We had lost everyone else
> 
> They were just gone
> 
> And no one was answering their phone or texts







eandesmom said:


> She made them try again, insisting she hadn't scooted far enough back and sat up straight enough
> 
> Though reluctant, they agreed
> 
> And she was right!
> 
> THANK GOODNESS!



Whew!



eandesmom said:


> Who were now in line for FJ.  A much longer line.
> 
> They'd all ridden on the Tri Wizard challenge.  I don't know if it was the E's idea or if it just organically happened and the adults went with the flow or what.  It really annoyed the heck out of me.  "But there was NO wait mom!"



Sigh.    Well, you can lead a horse to water...




eandesmom said:


> Frankly I wasn't thrilled about giving the Es what felt like a reward but at the same time, the idea of reigning them in while in the wonderland of thrill rides that my folks and Kerri couldn't go on, just wasn't worth the hassle or drama.



Probably a good call there.  Gotta pick your battles.




eandesmom said:


> Before I get to the next update, I learned some very sad news late last night.  A very special DISer, TarzansKat, or TK as she is known, lost her Nana this week.



Oh no!  That's awful.  I'm so sorry to hear that.



eandesmom said:


> Plus it looked like it was going to rain.  Good thing Jeff had a new jacket.







eandesmom said:


> Any guesses where we were headed?
> 
> A place where we could all get much needed adult beverages!
> 
> You know, where it's always 5 o'clock?



Your home away from home! 



eandesmom said:


> Long after we were done with our meals, our server finally came by to collect dirty dishes and start bringing bills.  The bills arrived one by one (we had 4 different billing groups), not all together.  When mine arrived (last) it had 4 rancho burgers on it, when it should have been 2, and 2 cheeseburger in paradise.





This was just not your day.



eandesmom said:


> We had to laugh.  Ok, several margaritas over the 4 hours might have had something to do with the laughing but we had to laugh.  What else can you do, right?



That's the spirit!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> And then....
> 
> I AM OFF TO THE AIRPORT!
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!



Have a great time with Mary Ellen!


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> So that leaves food.  Posting the update that features the ultimate in flaky fried deliciousness got me thinking.  It really IS a valid breakfast option!  But maybe not enough on its own.  I dont handle sugar well as it is (more of a salt girl) and sugar plus coffee with nothing else could mean a serious crash.  So I started looking at the F&G "outdoor kitchen" menus and realized I could cobble together a pretty nice meal.  I made a short list, check it out!
> 
> Japan: Frushi (Fresh Strawberries, Pineapple and Cantaloupe, rolled with Coconut Rice, atop a Raspberry Sauce sprinkled with Toasted Coconut and Whipped Cream)
> 
> Mexico: Quesadilla de hongos con queso  Flour tortilla filled with mushrooms and cheese (maybe not, lots of carbs with the cronut)
> 
> UK: Potato, Chive and Cheddar Cheese Biscuit with Smoked Salmon Tartare and Sour Cream (might be overkill with the cronut but it sure sounds good!)
> 
> UK: Freshly baked lemon scones with berry preserves and crème fraÎche (same issue as above)
> 
> Pineapple Plantation: Sweet potato cinnamon waffle with pineapple soft serve.  (Ok, it might be a bit early for ice cream but that sounds good too..and carb overkill...clearly there is a theme here)
> 
> France:  Confit de canard, pommes de terre Sarladaise  Pulled duck confit with garlic and parsley potatoes (not truly breakfasty but it could work and I do love duck)
> 
> Florida Fresh: Shrimp and Stone Ground Grits with Andouille Sausage, Sweet Corn, Tomatoes and Cilantro.  (Hey look a protein!)
> 
> No eggs but...we are having breakfast at Cindy's the next day, and at Kona, so I will live.  Want to know something funny?  I just now looked at the menu for Cindy's for the first time.  YUM!!!! It sounds really good.  I'd just assumed it was a buffet.  I love being wrong.
> 
> And maybe, just maybe,  with the "brunch"...
> 
> Italy: Strawberry rossini  Prosecco and marinated strawberries
> Japan: Orange Mango Slushie  Frozen blend of Nigori sake, mango and orange juice (not sure about sake in the morning though)



I think this looks like a great plan!  I know you are there... probably already executing this plan.  Sorry to be so behind on this to miss your send off. 




eandesmom said:


> A bit early in the day for me to hit the Ditch but it will be 11-11:30 by the time we get there so I suppose you never know.  Prosecco and a cronut.  Sounds like a great way to kick off the trip!







eandesmom said:


> We made a  tweak to our FP's for Friday, with the change in FP+ to allow you to pull  more once you use yours up, we slid ours to the am versus PM where we had them.  Or slid most of them anyway, once I couldn't move more than an hour earlier.  Still, I think it will work out ok.  They've added FP+ for some of the special Star Wars events but the ones on our day didn't grab either of us so we left it alone.



When the "unlimited" fp's came out I figured going with early morning reservations would be a better bet for most people...and thus I wonder if those are going to fill up more easily than before.




eandesmom said:


> As is the norm, my workload is exploding with stuff I may well have to work on a little bit from Florida.  It is what it is and the good part about it is hours I do work, I dont take as vacation and well, I need all the hours I can keep!  Good news is I no longer stress about it really, its become a bit of a norm and well, what gets done before, and during is what will get done.  I will know more today.  I have a big project I was hoping to launch on Friday.  If I can, that will be amazing.  If not, it may show its head next week as I really dont want to delay the launch a full week if it can be avoided.



Try not to work too hard this week!





eandesmom said:


> I did tweak my short list of "must do's" for next weeks trip.
> 
> Epcot:  Figment, SE, Sum of all Thrills, Cronut (the Ditch goes without saying)
> 
> MK:  Mine train soft opening if the stars align!
> 
> DHS:  Backlot Tour



Great must do list!  



eandesmom said:


> And that's it.  Lots of other things I plan to do but these are the preferred "musts".  I also plan /hope to spend more time in the art stores.  I know there is the one at DHS, and a cool gallery at the Poly, where else are they?  I have a little project going on at home, one that got started on the DL trip and I'll be looking to maybe add to it while in Florida if I find the right thing, or things.



Since I am behind, I have not read through to see if anyone gave suggestions... but I do think each park has some place that sells art.  Perhaps even two or three?  Like DHS has the "antique store" and then isn't there more up near the camera shop?  In fact, don't most of the camera shops have some art work?  Maybe not as much as the one that you exit into after the animation class...but some.    Maybe not AK.  Ok, so now I am really curious.  I can't wait to see what you found.



eandesmom said:


> Last, but not least, Jeff and I looked at a couple of things for the September trip and for now, have decided to opt out of both the MNSSHP and the new DVC Sunrise Safari options.  We are keeping that trip on the down low.  LOL!  Plus it does save money and allows for just a more relaxed and flexible schedule.  DCL still hasnt released excursions so I dont know on that front yet.  I can't book excursions until 6/22 or PIF whichever comes first.  PIF isn't until 7/7 and well, Ill be somewhere in the middle of those 2 dates.



Can the DVC sunrise safari be done even if you are not staying at AKL?  I thought it was just if you stayed there?  



eandesmom said:


> Yep.  It was Harry Potter Day!  After much debate we had elected to have car service pick all of us up at BWV.  While we could have done the Mears ticket + transfer package we feared that would take us longer to get to the parks, and back and we knew that the crowds were supposed to be bad so didn't want to risk it.



I have not been to US since before they put in Harry Potter stuff.  I always say someday... and then I always just stay put in the world.  Who knows... maybe in october it will happen.  I will have to update my PTR...but of course there are going to be some changes to that... that trip is just a never ending battle of "what ifs and mind changes" that I am going crazy over it.  




eandesmom said:


> I am going to preface this update by saying it will be shockingly lacking in pictures, for reasons that will become clear.



Wow... that is a very frustrating morning for sure.  I can see why there were few pictures.





eandesmom said:


> As we entered the line we realized something.
> We had lost everyone else
> 
> They were just gone
> 
> And no one was answering their phone or texts
> 
> I
> 
> was
> 
> MAD
> 
> Like really really REALLY mad
> 
> The whole point of this trip was to experience this specific park, this specific section of the park, this specific RIDE, with my Dad!
> 
> TOGETHER
> 
> As a family
> 
> You know, SHARE the experience
> 
> At least I thought it was
> 
> I know it was for me.
> 
> I thought it was for my sisters (though granted, Kerri couldnt ride)
> 
> Whatever.







eandesmom said:


> As you go through, if they think you might have issues fitting onto the ride, you are pulled out and they make you "test" fit onto a sample seat.
> 
> They pulled my mom out.
> 
> It wouldn't latch
> 
> They told her she couldn't ride
> 
> She wasn't having it.
> 
> She made them try again, insisting she hadn't scooted far enough back and sat up straight enough
> 
> Though reluctant, they agreed
> 
> And she was right!
> 
> THANK GOODNESS!



Seriously?  That is crazy.  With how many people are large people... the size cut off is near your mom's?  I kinda feel like a good majority of people then can't fit on that ride.  



eandesmom said:


> So I went in and ordered breakfast from the Three Broomsticks.  Jeff and I both wanted coffee as well.  At that point Jeff and I really didn't care if they came in or not.  If memory serves we, and my parents ordered food.  At some point the rest showed up.  Mel didn't want to buy her kids food for cost reasons, Kerri was starving and my kids were begging.  I think I may have made my kids share something, I honestly don't recall.  Bad moods zap memory cells I think.
> 
> Sadly...the food pretty much sucked.  Which was a bummer as I recalled enjoying it on our previous trip.  Then again, it may have been my mood which was not terribly charitable at the moment and I knew I needed to get over it. whether I was in the right or not was irrelevant.  My sisters didn't see anything wrong with what they'd all done and it simply wasn't worth the battle.   As breakfast ended my folks announced that they were done with this part of the park for now, it was too crowded.  Kerri couldn't go on anything and had found a show that would work.  The adults all decided to hit the show and cut the kids loose.  Frankly I wasn't thrilled about giving the Es what felt like a reward but at the same time, the idea of reigning them in while in the wonderland of thrill rides that my folks and Kerri couldn't go on, just wasn't worth the hassle or drama.



I am sorry to hear that breakfast was not as good as you have had in the past.  I think mood definitely can play a role in how well we enjoy things. 




eandesmom said:


> It was now 10:30.
> 
> I'd been on ONE ride (though a DANG good one) and had a bad breakfast.
> 
> Sigh.


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> My dad is a vegan. Or at least he should be for heart health reasons. Most of the time he behaves.



AH.. ok.  I felt bad all of a sudden thinking that I missed you being a vegetarian and here I was suggesting things like bacon wrapped asparagus. 




eandesmom said:


> Tot is totally different in WDW versus DL, they didn't replicate it on the front end due to cost and the drop is different and less random.  I work with a former imagineer who was involved with both.



I remember you mentioning that...   I guess we will have to see if I muster up the courage to go on it. 




eandesmom said:


> Technically yes, if the 15k was better I could use it, it's before the cutoff. I can't see it being better than my 10k time but do hope it's better than my first 15k.



It might though.  



eandesmom said:


> Sad on your cronut!!! Mine was amazing. Then again I was starving!



Given how many people love it... I would assume it was mine. I wonder if the fryer had not been heated quite to temp yet when I got it?  



eandesmom said:


> Funny, I never think Eric looks like me, Evan definitely does. Eric looks like his dad. Like spitting image.



Don't get me wrong... I think both the boys look like you.  Just in different ways. 



eandesmom said:


> Yeah the band situation will be interesting to say the least!



I will be anxious to hear how it goes.


----------



## khertz

Wow, what a crummy day at Islands of Adventure! That meal was just absolutely ridiculous, and add in the monsoon outside...no fun!


----------



## natebenma

Well, I got way behind, but I'm caught up now...  And you're gone!

Sorry I missed your send-off but I know you and Mary Ellen (and some surprise guest stars) will all have a fantastic time! 

Tea Time looked like a great girls get-together.  

Soggy Studios! 

I'm glad you were able to enjoy the Osborne Lights, though.  Nice pictures! 

You cobbled together an awesome supper in the World Showcase.  There are so many great options there! 

Your day at the Wizarding World/IoA was truly... unmagical! Between the weather and herding cats and dead/dying batteries, I would have gone ballistic.  And your server at Margaritaville was unreal! As one of our favorite singers says

"Oh, the stories we could tell!"


----------



## elphie101

Well if you ask me, it looks like you made the best of a rainy low-ride day with all those adult beverages 

Have a wonderful trip and enjoy F&G! Can't believe you're lucky enough to hit both US parks just a few weeks apart!


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> A very special DISer, TarzansKat, or TK as she is known, lost her Nana this week.  TK and her Nana were scheduled to be at WDW next week and we had fast passes and a special meet planned (involving a certain Dole Whip, with Rum).


That's truly sad.  Thoughts and prayers to TK.  I certainly hope that you and MEK were able to suitably honor them.



eandesmom said:


> Don't get me wrong, I like shows.  But, at the end of the day it was more important to me to be with my folks and siblings who weren't up for intense rides or actually couldn't go on them for various health reasons.


Completely makes sense. 



eandesmom said:


> It was cute.  A little weird.  The who noses were weird and an adult playing Cindy Lou was just...odd.  The Diva in the red dress (the Mayor’s wife I think)  didn't have to wear the nose.  We didn't think it was fair.


What is really odd is when you're just minding your own business walking around Seuss Landing, having never seen that show, and a who walks up to you and says "Happy Wholidays."  Talk about a reality check... 



eandesmom said:


> As a former restaurant manager and server I understand the nature of kitchens getting behind and order mix ups as well as poor service and am generally pretty tolerant of almost anything.  This however, was beyond that for me.




Wow, that is just an absolutely awful experience.  I also love Margaritaville, and have eaten at that particular one multiple times.  And I must say, I have always had great experiences there.  But I realize you can have something like that happen anywhere.  I'm just glad that to see that one bad (horrible, awful, terrible) server didn't ruin it entirely for you.  At least you did get plenty of quality family time together there...   And I'm glad to see that you got better service at the bar waiting out the rain.  A few margaritas can make everything better.  Temporarily at least.  



I'm sorry the day was basically a total wash out.  Thankfully, nobody drowned.  I can totally understand any meltdowns that may or may not have happened leaving the queue for Hulk.  I'd have probably been trying to grab and attach myself to any permanent structure I could find if you were trying to make me leave before I could ride.  

I hope the girls trip is a success!!  Enjoy a drink or 2 for me!


----------



## eandesmom

Checking in from Darths Mall to say hello! Having a great trip.


----------



## Chilly

eandesmom said:


> Checking in from Darths Mall to say hello! Having a great trip.


----------



## KatMark

Cynthia, forgive me, but I got way behind. I did read, but I forgot what I wanted to say.   Work has been beyond nuts the last two weeks and I've been trying to run errands for last minute items for the trip. I haven't even thought about what I'm packing or anything yet.

I am loving your updates on FB and it looks like you and MEK are having a great time. I'm glad you got to meet the other Mary Ellen's husband at the Studios.

Keep the updates coming.


----------



## glennbo123

Ewww, I just read the last two updates in one shot and they sure didn't add up to the best park day ever.  Sorry about that.  So difficult to have the group not stick to the plan, and then to have the weather not cooperate, followed by an argumentative server.    Oy!  I hope it got better for dinner.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

eandesmom said:


> Checking in from Darths Mall to say hello! Having a great trip.



I know you are having a great time! 

But how does it always happen that days are shorter at Disney???


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Welcome aboard, Geeky!



Seriously

why is anyone not surprised?

Jeff is having a field day



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Perfectly executed.  What could go wrong?
> 
> Whew!
> 
> Sigh.    Well, you can lead a horse to water...
> 
> Probably a good call there.  Gotta pick your battles
> 
> Oh no!  That's awful.  I'm so sorry to hear that.



 is about all I could do for that morning.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Your home away from home!
> 
> 
> 
> This was just not your day.
> 
> 
> That's the spirit!



we made lemonade

or really

limeade









Captain_Oblivious said:


> Have a great time with Mary Ellen!



I did!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



annmarieda said:


> I think this looks like a great plan!  I know you are there... probably already executing this plan.  Sorry to be so behind on this to miss your send off.



Oh please, I am SO behind everywhere, including your PTR and TR's, you are no allowed to be sorry about anything.

I am SO excited for my next trip, my next girls trip, with YOU!

But for the record.

OH

MY

GOD

did that cronut hit the spot.

I may or may not have been entirely covered in sugar as I then tried to speak to the overly kind folks who had it waiting for me as I walked it.  I may not have spoken before the first bite.  I certainly didn't take a picture before the first bite.

inhaled.

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good.

For someone who avoids sugar as a general rule, man, was it perfect.



annmarieda said:


> When the "unlimited" fp's came out I figured going with early morning reservations would be a better bet for most people...and thus I wonder if those are going to fill up more easily than before.



Well...



I can't say.

We will not win any commando awards on the FP scale.  We never tried to get more, in fact we blew off some we had.

Funny how an adult only, girls only, trip has different priorities at times.  





annmarieda said:


> Try not to work too hard this week!



I didn't.  Am doing a bit now...which kind of buys me a week back. 




annmarieda said:


> Great must do list!



We will see how well I did.




annmarieda said:


> Since I am behind, I have not read through to see if anyone gave suggestions... but I do think each park has some place that sells art.  Perhaps even two or three?  Like DHS has the "antique store" and then isn't there more up near the camera shop?  In fact, don't most of the camera shops have some art work?  Maybe not as much as the one that you exit into after the animation class...but some.    Maybe not AK.  Ok, so now I am really curious.  I can't wait to see what you found.



yes, at least 3 do plus DTD.  On the camera shops, I have no idea.

I did find stuff






annmarieda said:


> Can the DVC sunrise safari be done even if you are not staying at AKL?  I thought it was just if you stayed there?



Nope, only if staying.  In the past it was concierge only.  Now DVC can do it as well.  While I know we would love it, I agree we will be happier not being committed to an early time event.




annmarieda said:


> I have not been to US since before they put in Harry Potter stuff.  I always say someday... and then I always just stay put in the world.  Who knows... maybe in october it will happen.  I will have to update my PTR...but of course there are going to be some changes to that... that trip is just a never ending battle of "what ifs and mind changes" that I am going crazy over it.



OMG it reminds me of my 2011 trip with Jeff's mom and the ever changing dates/plans/flight delays/health issues......



annmarieda said:


> Wow... that is a very frustrating morning for sure.  I can see why there were few pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  That is crazy.  With how many people are large people... the size cut off is near your mom's?  I kinda feel like a good majority of people then can't fit on that ride.



Yeah.  It was kind of brutal.  




annmarieda said:


> I am sorry to hear that breakfast was not as good as you have had in the past.  I think mood definitely can play a role in how well we enjoy things.



HUGE factor,  in reality the food was probably equally as meh the first time but we were on a Harry Potter OH MY GOD I CAN'T BELIEVE WE ARE IN THE THREE BROOMSTICKS FOR BREAKFAST WITHOUT A SPECIAL PASS" kind of high.






annmarieda said:


> AH.. ok.  I felt bad all of a sudden thinking that I missed you being a vegetarian and here I was suggesting things like bacon wrapped asparagus.



me, no.  No way.  Though I love many vegetarian dishes



annmarieda said:


> I remember you mentioning that...   I guess we will have to see if I muster up the courage to go on it.



I'm ok either way.




annmarieda said:


> Given how many people love it... I would assume it was mine. I wonder if the fryer had not been heated quite to temp yet when I got it?



or we like grease more 




annmarieda said:


> Don't get me wrong... I think both the boys look like you.  Just in different ways.
> 
> I will be anxious to hear how it goes.



The race will be interesting for sure!



khertz said:


> Wow, what a crummy day at Islands of Adventure! That meal was just absolutely ridiculous, and add in the monsoon outside...no fun!



Ah well, we did have some seriously good moments and ultimately a lot of laughs over the whole thing.  Yes, it kind of sucked in the moment but in the big picture it worked out.


----------



## englishrose47

Hi Cynthia Can't wait to hear all about your trip !! It was so great to meet you on Monday at Epcot , MEK of course we met the day before !! Poor Mary Ellen we sure gave her a shopping lesson


----------



## eandesmom

natebenma said:


> Well, I got way behind, but I'm caught up now...  And you're gone!



Story of my life!



natebenma said:


> Sorry I missed your send-off but I know you and Mary Ellen (and some surprise guest stars) will all have a fantastic time!



Hmmmmm now what did you know about surprise guest stars missy?



we had an amazing time



natebenma said:


> Tea Time looked like a great girls get-together.
> 
> Soggy Studios!
> 
> I'm glad you were able to enjoy the Osborne Lights, though.  Nice pictures!
> 
> You cobbled together an awesome supper in the World Showcase.  There are so many great options there!



It was a great, albeit soggy at times, day!



natebenma said:


> Your day at the Wizarding World/IoA was truly... unmagical! Between the weather and herding cats and dead/dying batteries, I would have gone ballistic.  And your server at Margaritaville was unreal! As one of our favorite singers says
> 
> "Oh, the stories we could tell!"



Yeah...at that point you go...

It's 5 o'clock

Like for the rest of the day



spoiler alert

It may not get less soggy

it DOES get better



elphie101 said:


> Well if you ask me, it looks like you made the best of a rainy low-ride day with all those adult beverages



at a certain point, what else can you do?

Ok, to be fair, what else would WE do.  I do realize that is not for everyone but we do love Margaritaville and the Lone Palm and honestly, we had a lovely if sopping time at the Lone Pam and well, darn it, it helped.  It helped not only in the moment but in preserving our parrot head love,  which might be a bit silly but is kind of a big deal to us.



natebenma said:


> Have a wonderful trip and enjoy F&G! Can't believe you're lucky enough to hit both US parks just a few weeks apart!



I can't believe it either!!!!!!!!!!!!

VERY different trips.  Both wonderful.




afwdwfan said:


> That's truly sad.  Thoughts and prayers to TK.  I certainly hope that you and MEK were able to suitably honor them.



We were lucky enough to do it in person  complete with a drunken dole whip as planned.




afwdwfan said:


> Completely makes sense.
> 
> 
> What is really odd is when you're just minding your own business walking around Seuss Landing, having never seen that show, and a who walks up to you and says "Happy Wholidays."  Talk about a reality check...







afwdwfan said:


> Wow, that is just an absolutely awful experience.  I also love Margaritaville, and have eaten at that particular one multiple times.  And I must say, I have always had great experiences there.  But I realize you can have something like that happen anywhere.  I'm just glad that to see that one bad (horrible, awful, terrible) server didn't ruin it entirely for you.  At least you did get plenty of quality family time together there...   And I'm glad to see that you got better service at the bar waiting out the rain.  A few margaritas can make everything better.  Temporarily at least.



One server does not define a restaurant.  Bad food, can.  Thankfully it was the former.  We are HUGE fans.  For many reasons.  We will go back.  And yes, a good rita, especially at 2 for 1 happy hour prices..helps.  

A lot.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm sorry the day was basically a total wash out.  Thankfully, nobody drowned.  I can totally understand any meltdowns that may or may not have happened leaving the queue for Hulk.  I'd have probably been trying to grab and attach myself to any permanent structure I could find if you were trying to make me leave before I could ride.



I wouldn't go so far as to say a wash out.  It wasn't for the kids. They got on everything.  For me, I simply was greedy,  I wanted more than 1 ride on my favorites and I wanted Hulk.  Did I miss anything I'd never done before that day?  No.  I missed the Hulk.  Heck, I still miss it.  But in the big picture of the trip if there is only 2 total rides you really missed that you didn't get on, over 11 days well...

you can't complain

at least I'm not going to



afwdwfan said:


> I hope the girls trip is a success!!  Enjoy a drink or 2 for me!



I hope it's ok that we didn't count.



Chilly said:


>







KatMark said:


> Cynthia, forgive me, but I got way behind. I did read, but I forgot what I wanted to say.   Work has been beyond nuts the last two weeks and I've been trying to run errands for last minute items for the trip. I haven't even thought about what I'm packing or anything yet.



Catching up here should be last on that list!



KatMark said:


> I am loving your updates on FB and it looks like you and MEK are having a great time. I'm glad you got to meet the other Mary Ellen's husband at the Studios.



He was SO much fun!  We had a blast, from start to finish.



KatMark said:


> Keep the updates coming.







glennbo123 said:


> Ewww, I just read the last two updates in one shot and they sure didn't add up to the best park day ever.  Sorry about that.  So difficult to have the group not stick to the plan, and then to have the weather not cooperate, followed by an argumentative server.    Oy!  I hope it got better for dinner.



Yeah...not "best park day ever" worthy.  Ah well.  We all have them, at one park or another.  A day that isn't quite "it".  

We lived.  At a certain point it moved beyond frustrating, disappointing to humorous.  Which, I think, is a good thing.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I know you are having a great time!



Had.

WAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

On the plane home now.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> But how does it always happen that days are shorter at Disney???



not.enough.hours.in.the.day

#donthashtaganything


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> Hi Cynthia Can't wait to hear all about your trip !! It was so great to meet you on Monday at Epcot , MEK of course we met the day before !! Poor Mary Ellen we sure gave her a shopping lesson



Too short Rosie!

SO much fun hanging with you and Carol for a bit, absolutely loved every minute.

I think you shopped her to death though.  Really stinking funny (for me) but maybe less so for her at the time, absolutely worth it in the end.  The question is...

Did any of you actually buy anything?


----------



## Leshaface

Can't wait to hear about you trip!  Thanks for posting all the fun pics on FB!


----------



## CarolynK

eandesmom said:


> ...At 7pm we were still in line.  And it was NOT moving.  We made the very unpopular decision to leave.  Eric may or may not have had a meltdown.  I may or may not have been very sympathetic about it.



I'm thinking "may not"? This totally cracked me up...but also having teenagers, this type of situation sounds familiar!



eandesmom said:


> I want to say I did more than that but really, I dont think I did!  Despite that, outside of Hulk I did get my must do's in (with the rain, Jurassic was NOT a must do).  It may not have been the day I'd hoped for but it was memorable.   Despite it all there were some very good moments in there and in looking back..I still laugh.  The volume of rain alone...wow.



Bottom line, you will remember it always. There is planning and then there is real life...you gotta go with the flow, which it sounds like you totally did!!


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> Oh please, I am SO behind everywhere, including your PTR and TR's, you are no allowed to be sorry about anything.



  Well, I always find something to feel bad about.  Just a state of being I guess for me. 



eandesmom said:


> I am SO excited for my next trip, my next girls trip, with YOU!



OMG!  I am soooo excited!!    I think we will have a pretty good time even with it being a short trip.    I have given some thought to dinner... so I will send you a message on fb. 



eandesmom said:


> But for the record.
> 
> OH
> 
> MY
> 
> GOD
> 
> did that cronut hit the spot.
> 
> I may or may not have been entirely covered in sugar as I then tried to speak to the overly kind folks who had it waiting for me as I walked it.  I may not have spoken before the first bite.  I certainly didn't take a picture before the first bite.
> 
> inhaled.
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good.
> 
> For someone who avoids sugar as a general rule, man, was it perfect.



I may have to try another one just to see if it was just a fluke.






eandesmom said:


> We will not win any commando awards on the FP scale.  We never tried to get more, in fact we blew off some we had.



I think that sounds like the signs of an excellent girls trip!




eandesmom said:


> Funny how an adult only, girls only, trip has different priorities at times.



With relaxing and me time being at the top, right?  Those are hard to do with kids in tow.






eandesmom said:


> I did find stuff



Yay!  glad you found some stuff.  






eandesmom said:


> Nope, only if staying.  In the past it was concierge only.  Now DVC can do it as well.  While I know we would love it, I agree we will be happier not being committed to an early time event.



That is what I thought.   Good to know for future visits... but it also is only on certain days too, right?  




eandesmom said:


> OMG it reminds me of my 2011 trip with Jeff's mom and the ever changing dates/plans/flight delays/health issues......



I think I am the biggest offender in our group.  I think I am the one who is changing things or at least thinking about changing them more than the others.  And while mil had originally changed her mind on things... she is now back to the original plan. (well, maybe  she may actually want to go to the parks now.  Which will totally make me revisit my ADRS )





eandesmom said:


> The race will be interesting for sure!



Judging from the fb pics it looks to have gone well!


----------



## Poolrat

All caught up.    

What a soggy day at IoA.  That trip sure had some rain.  

You made the best of it though.


----------



## eandesmom

Leshaface said:


> Can't wait to hear about you trip!  Thanks for posting all the fun pics on FB!



We had SUCH a great trip!!!!



CarolynK said:


> I'm thinking "may not"? This totally cracked me up...but also having teenagers, this type of situation sounds familiar!  Bottom line, you will remember it always. There is planning and then there is real life...you gotta go with the flow, which it sounds like you totally did!!



You can only plan, and hope for the best. Life doesn't always cooperate and sometimes, how you deal with whatever happened can create some really memorable moments! In the end it was a good day. Not the one we planned but good regardless.


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> Well, I always find something to feel bad about.  Just a state of being I guess for me.   OMG!  I am soooo excited!!    I think we will have a pretty good time even with it being a short trip.    I have given some thought to dinner... so I will send you a message on fb.   I may have to try another one just to see if it was just a fluke.  I think that sounds like the signs of an excellent girls trip!  With relaxing and me time being at the top, right?  Those are hard to do with kids in tow.  Yay!  glad you found some stuff.    That is what I thought.   Good to know for future visits... but it also is only on certain days too, right?  I think I am the biggest offender in our group.  I think I am the one who is changing things or at least thinking about changing them more than the others.  And while mil had originally changed her mind on things... she is now back to the original plan. (well, maybe  she may actually want to go to the parks now.  Which will totally make me revisit my ADRS )  Judging from the fb pics it looks to have gone well!



It was a great trip!!!!!

Oh my, I know how challenging the group planning is and...ugh. I'm sure you just want it settled? Whatever "it" is lol.

The race was a total blast. So proud of Eric! And the girls. They smoked me, as expected. But not by nearly as much as I would have thought. Had things been different (not stressing about Eric, not post flight and time change) I do think I could have been close to their time, 

Given my state of being and stopping to take pics of the boys (full stop, chat with Eric,  unzip phone, unlock phone, run backwards to take the pic lol)  I'm pleased with how I did. 

I am most pleased though that I truly was able to turn it on for the finish in a way I've not felt before.  Best finish in that regard for sure. Makes me excited for Sunday. 

It was humid and warmer than is expected, definitely had a few toasty moments in there. Big race, probably similar overall to the seahawks one. Really well run we thought.


----------



## eandesmom

Poolrat said:


> All caught up.
> 
> What a soggy day at IoA.  That trip sure had some rain.
> 
> You made the best of it though.



It was about as soggy as it could be.  I am grateful in retrospect we had the morning dry for the initial visit to Hogwarts and at least got that in.


----------



## eandesmom

I am back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Not remotely unpacked but home at least.    I got in late Saturday night, by the time I got my luggage, home, etc it was past midnight Seattle time (so 3 am to me!).

We then had a race to do in the morning so at 6am I was up getting myself ready and helping Jeff get everyone else moving.

As you might imagine I did not sleep very well.  

It was our first "family" race.  It was pretty cool.  This is an annual 8K race where you have to "beat the bridge".  There are 2 bridges you run over in this race, the 2nd one is a little more than 2 miles in to the course.  The bridge goes up 20 minutes after the last runner crosses the mat.  So if you are last, you need to be at a 10 minute mile or better at least for those first few miles.  Farther towards the front and you have more wiggle room.  Not a ton though, I think they get everyone through in about 2 minutes, possibly less.

Jeff has always wanted to do this race and I'd promised I would be back for it.  Which, between Mothers Day and soccer did give me the exact 6 day window for our trip so thanks Mary Ellen for being able to work with those very specific dates!

He and I registered a bit ago.  Shortly after we did I got an email from Eric (and Evans former) XC coach.  Turns out a member of the XC team has juvenile diabetes.  The race is a giant fundraiser for it.  His team, "Free Sisyphus" had been doing this for a few years.  We decided to move our registration to the team and support Eric's classmate.  As did a LOT of folks.  Once Eric heard about it, he wanted in.  So did Kendall, and her BF!

So we all went.  None of the kids had ever run that far despite all having been on track and some on XC.  K's best friend had done a couple adventure runs with her mom but never an actual race.  The girls, thanks to soccer, were in great shape so I wasn't worried about them.   Eric though...I was worried.  He's middle of the pack at best and this was a HUGE distance increase.

Plus he had a track meet on Thursday with 4 events.  The most he'd ever gotten to do at an event, which of course meant more running than usual.  My plan was to run with him, unless he really wanted to be with his friends.  I hoped that enough of his friends that were on the team, were at his pace.  We met with the team at the meeting spot and the kids enjoyed bars,  donuts and juice.    Ok the girls had a bar and a little beverage.  Eric, despite having been told not to have cereal earlier, decided a chocolate doughnut would be a good idea.  We caught him mid way through and urged him to stop.  He didn't listen.  Great. Now in addition to worrying about his pace I had to worry about him getting sick!

He really wanted to go with his friends, and I let him.  Made me nervous as all get out but there was quite the group.  And with a team of over 100 I knew other team members would look out for him too if something actually happened.  We discussed race etiquette, rules and what to do if something happened.  His group got farther up in the starting corral and I think may have made it out in the first wave.  The girls, Jeff and I went in the 2nd one.  I ran with the girls for about a mile and then they pulled ahead.  Approaching the bridge I saw a live band and lots of cheering.  I will say this.  Running over those bridge grates is...weird!

Just past the bridge, I passed Eric and his friends. They were over the bridge and starting to walk.  I stopped, did some high fives and asked if they wanted a picture.  They did!  So out came the camera and then I ran ahead, turned around and ran backwards to get the shot.  Amazing how me wanting a picture made them all start running again!

After that I took off.  At about the 4 mile point, I saw Eric on the other side, a solid half mile or more behind.  He was walking and holding his side.

The revenge of the chocolate doughnut.  

I really thought about stopping, going back, running with him.  However I knew that it would

Bug him
Bug me (as then I really would lose my pace entirely)
Kind of endorse the bad choice of the doughnut

I decided to just cheer him on and yelled "you got this" and  "it's ok to walk!".  And then I kept going.

The race ends at the UW stadium (GO HUSKIES!) and it was pretty cool to see and hear the Seahawks drum line as we ran in.  I was able to really turn up my speed at the very end, my best finish in that regard ever which was cool.  I even heard Jeff yell as I crossed.

Still, thanks to the picture stop and a couple of water breaks (5+ hours of sleep, time change, coffee and warmer than expected = a very dry mouth for the race)  I didn't exactly break any speed records.  It wasn't awful, wasn't great either.  However given I know I lost a minute to the photo, if I factor that in, it's about where it should be or relatively close.  It does make me very excited for my race next Sunday as I won't have any of those factors to deal with!

Of course, the girls and Jeff smoked me though in the case of the girls not nearly as much as I'd have thought.  Eric finished and made his way to the meeting spot just fine.

His first words were. 

_That was fun!  I want to do it again next year!  And other races too!
_
followed by

_I will never have a doughnut before a race again_ 

I am SO proud of him.  Huge accomplishment.  The girls had a blast too (though were both thinking they might have trouble walking today ).  A little bit of competitiveness for sure with those 2.  They finished at the same time but K did beat her friend which honestly surprised Jeff and I as we expected the reverse.  We did have team members who did not beat the bridge.  It's pretty fun though, they have a party while it's up.  Pretty cool too to see our community come together and run to support one of our own, combined we raised almost $14,000!  I have a feeling that it will just keep growing now that his classmate has hit middle school.  

The rest of my day was taken up with the end of the HS musical and then it was back to work today and dinner club tonight.  However, Jeff's out of town till wednesday so there is a very good chance I will get an update up, tomorrow!

And then being the process of catching up everywhere.  I am not sure yet how we are going to handle the TR situation.  I need to finish this one, do one for DL and well, I can't manage more than one very well.  Mary Ellen is in a bit of the same boat so...stay tuned for news on that once we figure it out.  What I can say is that it was the BEST girls trip ever!  We had SOOOOOOOOOOO much fun!  It was so exactly what I needed, I seriously feel like a new person. A little tired but very rejuvenated.  Just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## teekathepony

Welcome back, Cynthia!
Wow, I can barely function after a Disney trip, let alone run a race! Good for all of you and wow, that's a lot of money raised!

Sent from my iPad using DISBoards


----------



## englishrose47

eandesmom said:


> Too short Rosie!
> 
> SO much fun hanging with you and Carol for a bit, absolutely loved every minute.
> 
> I think you shopped her to death though.  Really stinking funny (for me) but maybe less so for her at the time, absolutely worth it in the end.  The question is...
> 
> Did any of you actually buy anything?


I think I did , but we were so intent on stalling I can't remember I think I may have bought 2 Graduation Bears for the Girls next month


----------



## englishrose47

Let me know when you start this TR!!! There was a whole lot of secrets involved in the planning !!Not just OVER shoppingA whole lot of people were in on the secrets


----------



## jedijill

Welcome back!

The race sounds like a lot of fun (except the whole running part!  )

I can barely manage one TR let alone multiples!

Jill in CO


----------



## KatMark

Welcome back, Cynthia.

Congrats to everyone on the run...especially Eric (although I would have eaten the donut and just sat it out ).

I'm glad it was your best girls' trip ever. I wish mine would hurry and get here.


----------



## afwdwfan

Welcome back!

The race really does sound like a lot of fun, and I'm glad that Eric enjoyed it so much that he wants to do more.  

I'd say that after flying in late at night and getting just a few hours of sleep, finishing with a time that isn't way off your normal pace would be a huge success.  Well done!


----------



## addictedtothemouse

Busy, busy you! I can't imagine running a race the day after getting back from Disney.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

englishrose47 said:


> Hi Cynthia Can't wait to hear all about your trip !! It was so great to meet you on Monday at Epcot , MEK of course we met the day before !! Poor Mary Ellen we sure gave her a shopping lesson





eandesmom said:


> I think you shopped her to death though.  Really stinking funny (for me) but maybe less so for her at the time, absolutely worth it in the end.  The question is...
> 
> Did any of you actually buy anything?



This sounds like quite an interesting story.  Can't wait to read all about it....... 

Great job on the run right after getting back home!   Makes me want to participate sometime!  Not actually run in it. More like cheer you on as you run by and take pictures.  I'm pretty good at that part...........


----------



## rentayenta

home!


----------



## Pinkocto

Welcome back!!!

Congrats on the race  

Thanks so much again for meeting us, that was such fun


----------



## elphie101

Welcome back! I'm glad you had an excellent girls trip!

And  for you and your runners! I'm glad Eric will never again have a donut before a race (DF did the same thing with Everest and a slice of pizza! Sometimes they just don't listen )

Can't wait for your next update!


----------



## Leshaface

That race sounds so much fun!  Congrats and glad everyone enjoyed it!...well, except for Eric perhaps  But he knows for next time now.  Hopefully!  

I cannot wait to hear all about this trip!


----------



## eandesmom

teekathepony said:


> Welcome back, Cynthia!
> Wow, I can barely function after a Disney trip, let alone run a race! Good for all of you and wow, that's a lot of money raised!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DISBoards



I'm not sure I functioned that much after the race, more like autopilot.    I think it might all be catching up with me tonight though.  2 great but busy days at work, busy nights and I think tonight's PT followed by a run..may have well done me in. I am wiped!



englishrose47 said:


> I think I did , but we were so intent on stalling I can't remember I think I may have bought 2 Graduation Bears for the Girls next month



I didn't even think of a graduation bear.  I considered getting the grad ears for K but it kind of felt like a lot of $$ to spend on something she'd maybe not be at all into.



englishrose47 said:


> Let me know when you start this TR!!! There was a whole lot of secrets involved in the planning !!Not just OVER shoppingA whole lot of people were in on the secrets



Well someone had to be in, logistics were involved!





jedijill said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> The race sounds like a lot of fun (except the whole running part!  )



 at the moment, my body kind of agrees with that!



jedijill said:


> I can barely manage one TR let alone multiples!
> 
> Jill in CO



Yeah, I can't do it.  In concept it'd be nice but in reality?  No.


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> Welcome back, Cynthia.
> 
> Congrats to everyone on the run...especially Eric (although I would have eaten the donut and just sat it out ).



I think they were great for the folks doing the 1 or 4 mile walks but for the beat the bridge folks...many of them kids/tweens doing that distance for the first time...possibly not ideal.  There were good pre-race choices but what 13 year old boy can resist a chocolate donut!



KatMark said:


> I'm glad it was your best girls' trip ever. I wish mine would hurry and get here.



It was SO good.  Truly just what the doctor ordered.  



afwdwfan said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> The race really does sound like a lot of fun, and I'm glad that Eric enjoyed it so much that he wants to do more.
> 
> I'd say that after flying in late at night and getting just a few hours of sleep, finishing with a time that isn't way off your normal pace would be a huge success.  Well done!



Thanks!  I was pretty happy with it all things considered.



addictedtothemouse said:


> Busy, busy you! I can't imagine running a race the day after getting back from Disney.



Well it definitely wasn't ideal and boy on the flight I wasn't thrilled about the idea, or even that morning when I got up.  But it was a ton of fun and I am so glad we did it.  It also made up a little for the fact I only ran once while at WDW.  



GoofyFan1515 said:


> This sounds like quite an interesting story.  Can't wait to read all about it.......



Should be an interesting tale!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Great job on the run right after getting back home!   Makes me want to participate sometime!  Not actually run in it. More like cheer you on as you run by and take pictures.  I'm pretty good at that part...........



You'd be an awesome cheerleader!  That would be fun, to have folks you know cheering you on. 



rentayenta said:


> home!



Thanks!!!!!!!!!! As fun as it was, it is good to be home.


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> Welcome back!!!
> 
> Congrats on the race



Thanks!



Pinkocto said:


> Thanks so much again for meeting us, that was such fun



Thank YOU for making the time!   It was a ton of fun, we really enjoyed it!!!!

Welcome home!!!  Hopefully re-entry isn't too bad.



elphie101 said:


> Welcome back! I'm glad you had an excellent girls trip!



It was a wonderful trip



elphie101 said:


> And  for you and your runners! I'm glad Eric will never again have a donut before a race (DF did the same thing with Everest and a slice of pizza! Sometimes they just don't listen )




Boys.  Men!  That's pretty funny about the slice of pizza



elphie101 said:


> Can't wait for your next update!



Hopefully soon!



Leshaface said:


> That race sounds so much fun!  Congrats and glad everyone enjoyed it!...well, except for Eric perhaps  But he knows for next time now.  Hopefully!



He enjoyed all of it except the side ache.  LOL!  It was a good time.  I can honestly say it is something I never saw us doing as a family activity and that makes it kind of cool that not only did we do it, but we had a  blast.



Leshaface said:


> I cannot wait to hear all about this trip!



It was a good one!


----------



## franandaj

I'm glad you made it home, and can't believe that you ran a race the day after coming home!  I'm lucky to get out of bed the day after a trip!  

I'm looking forward to hearing about all the trips!  I'm desperately trying to get the Road Trip Report wrapped up before I start on the WDW TR and that's going to be quite a feat.  I don't want several TRs going, so I feel for you there!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Welcome back.  Sounds like you had a great run with E.  Look forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## dizneeat

Welcome back, Cynthia!

.... and all I can say is WOW. Coming back from your trip and heading straight for a run. You rock, lady!!!!


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> I'm glad you made it home, and can't believe that you ran a race the day after coming home!  I'm lucky to get out of bed the day after a trip!



I did not feel like getting out of bed today that is for sure!  And have been pretty wiped at night that is for sure.  PT yesterday kicked my behind.



franandaj said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing about all the trips!  I'm desperately trying to get the Road Trip Report wrapped up before I start on the WDW TR and that's going to be quite a feat.  I don't want several TRs going, so I feel for you there!



Yeah, I hate to delay the other trip reports but I really can't do more than one at a time.  Which means I need to get cracking on this one!



PrincessInOz said:


> Welcome back.  Sounds like you had a great run with E.  Look forward to hearing all about it.



It was really fun!  There will definitely be more, maybe another one this summer.  We are currently signed up for one in June that my sister is joining us at.  It's a much smaller race though and I liked that this one had kids his age and was such a huge group overall, he couldn't really get lost.  So I'll need to choose carefully 



dizneeat said:


> Welcome back, Cynthia!
> 
> .... and all I can say is WOW. Coming back from your trip and heading straight for a run. You rock, lady!!!!



Thanks Karin!

Ah well, it wasn't really a choice or ideal, just kind of the way it had to play out. But it was a lot off fun even if I am still a bit tired overall!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Welcome home!  (I know, it's better when a DVC cast member says that)

I'm so glad you had such a wonderful time with Mary Ellen.  It looked from the pictures like a great trip.

That race sounds pretty cool.  So what happens if you miss the bridge raising?  Do you have to walk back to the beginning?  Do they make you jump? 

I will happily volunteer to stay back and eat the chocolate donuts for everybody else.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Glad to hear your girls' trip was so great! 

Cool about the race and how much $$ wa raised! I guess Eric learned a few lessons that morning too!

Hope you're back in the swing of things now.  I'll be checking in to see what reports come next!!


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Welcome home!  (I know, it's better when a DVC cast member says that)



Well yes, it is!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm so glad you had such a wonderful time with Mary Ellen.  It looked from the pictures like a great trip.



It was!  SO much fun



Captain_Oblivious said:


> That race sounds pretty cool.  So what happens if you miss the bridge raising?  Do you have to walk back to the beginning?  Do they make you jump?
> 
> I will happily volunteer to stay back and eat the chocolate donuts for everybody else.



LOL!  I was eyeing a Krispy Kreme for sure!  If you don't beat the bridge, it goes up, a band plays and it's a short little party while it goes up to let all the piled up boat traffic through and then it goes back down and you continue on.



Mndisneygirl said:


> Glad to hear your girls' trip was so great!



It was absolutely fabulous!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Cool about the race and how much $$ wa raised! I guess Eric learned a few lessons that morning too!



I think he did!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Hope you're back in the swing of things now.  I'll be checking in to see what reports come next!!



Getting there, actually got unpacked so that is something!  Have been pretty wiped at night though, although last night was largely due to PT kicking my behind and then a run after so I kind of did it to myself.  Am hoping to be back to normal evening energy soon though I don't expect it to be tonight.  Very happy it's a long weekend coming up.


----------



## eandesmom

When I left you, we were soggy and had been stymied in our attempt to ride the Hulk.  We'd had a soaking and somewhat disappointing day but still had gotten quite a few of our must do's done and overall the good still outweighed the bad.  We were, however, tired of being wet and cold and ready to sit down and have dinner!  Our original plan had been to stay at City Walk and do some kind of counter service or spontaneous sit down in the parks or City Walk.  However the previous day had been a scheduled ADR at Trails End that, at the time, we weren't motivated to try to get to.   We had decided to reschedule it for this evening, feeling that by dinner we’d all be ready to go given that there would be no midday break.

Of course we had not counted on lunch being so long as to qualify…or the rain forcing some breaks but either way, everyone was wet, cold and tired of being so, Hulk or not.

Our towncars were waiting, as scheduled and we all piled in.  It was lovely to have been able to arrange pick up at BWV but then drop off at FW!
Unfortunately the towncars would not be able to drive us all the way to TE, we’d still have an internal bus to catch.  Waiting for that internal bus may well have been the most painful part of the day.  It was cold, it was raining and we were all just kind of DONE.  Not crabby or fighting or falling asleep, just really wanting to be settled inside.  Finally the bus arrived and we headed to TE.  Checked in and…was given a pager.  The place was PACKED!  I headed to the restroom to change into a dry shirt and change my shoes.  Others did the same and we checked out the Trading Post.  Which had some absolutely adorable stuff!  Back at TE we waited on the front porch until finally our pager went off.

By now it was late and we were officially starving!

Drinks ordered we began the stampede to the buffet.  Since I was finally out of the rain, I actually took some pictures!





































































I know many of these show pretty empty items, the place was crazy busy.  However food was replenished constantly, it just didn't happen to be while I was at the line!

Evan decided he needed a whole bowl of gummies for dessert





As for me, I obviously inhaled so fast, no pictures of my plate.  Which is pretty funny given that I know I had seconds, and maybe even thirds!
The food was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good!  The kids ate SOOOOOOOOO much.  All of them!  Maybe too much....Just perfect after a super soggy day.  Totally comfort food.  Great service, we had a lovely bottle of wine with our meal and it just couldn't have been more perfect and more restorative.  I would go back there again in a heartbeat.  The kids loved the food, the adults loved the food and the price…best buffet deal on property I think!

When I'd booked TE I'd really hoped to walk around, check out the decorated campsites.

Except

It was raining!  And dark. And we were tired.  So we took a boat to the MK and planned to take a bus from there.  On the way we saw the EWP again!
I took this AWESOME shot to prove we really did see it




LOL

Hello MK!









Oh wait, that's a little better





And with that, we got off the boat, onto a bus and headed home.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

at your empty buffet plates, your lack of your plate pictures and your EWP picture!  CUTE!
I think my family would enjoy that buffet - it looks like a lot of things they would eat. Quite a lot of options! I didn't see it but did they have any mac and cheese?  
That might be a nice thing to try over the holiday trip - and if the weather is nice, we could see the campsite decorations that day too.

Good thing you had a shirt and shoes to change into so you weren't wet through dinner!


----------



## KatMark

I was beginning to wonder if you had anything to eat with all of those empty spots on the buffet. 

By the way, E's plate of gummy bears is not there...it's a duplicate of a previous picture.

I'm glad you all ended up having an enjoyable dinner and that everyone loved the food after the day you'd had.


----------



## addictedtothemouse

I had TE scheduled for Abby's graduation trip, but at the last minute canceled it. I don't remember why now either.  It looks like I will definitely have to revisit the menu. 
Nothing better than comfort food on a gloomy, rainy day.


----------



## Leshaface

I've never considered eating at TE before, but I think I should because they food looks FABULOUS!  And like you said, total comfort food.  I bet that bottle of wine was just the ending you needed for that day.


----------



## englishrose47

eandesmom said:


> I didn't even think of a graduation bear.  I considered getting the grad ears for K but it kind of felt like a lot of $$ to spend on something she'd maybe not be at all into.
> 
> Yes they are really cute and I hid them so the girls will get them next month!! I think it will be a change from flowers !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well someone had to be in, logistics were involved!
> 
> 
> 
> And who better than the Logistic Queen!!!
> 
> The first surprise is up on my new TR!!!!


----------



## englishrose47

The buffet does look good !!I have never eaten there but Christine raves about it


----------



## PrincessInOz

Wow!  Nice to nearly see the great food at TE.  More than anything else, the empty plates tell me what great food it must be at TE.....



.....either that......or everyone was hungry!!!


Pity about the rain.  Hope the weather was kinder the next day.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Cold, wet and starving.......... what better way to improve the conditions than to rely on some good ole' comfort food!!!   It looks like a great meal.  I've never been to TE before, but it is definitely on my list and your pictures move it up a little higher!


----------



## Wood Nymph

We love Trail's End for both breakfast and dinner. Our favorite thing to do is to walk over there when we are staying at the WL. The fried chicken is really good. You have to time it just right so that you aren't finished eating at the same time that the HDDR is letting out. The lines for the boats can be quite long then.


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm glad I backtracked because I missed the soggy afternoon. What a terrible experience with that horrible waitress  

Wonderful that you and Jeff were able to find some alone time in all the craziness! 

I'm glad you were able to still laugh and have a lovely dinner


----------



## elphie101

Yummy! I've heard fabulous things about the food at Trail's End, both breakfast and dinner, and it looks delicious! And at such a great price too, if only it wasn't so out of the way (which is why I'm sure it stays at such a great price). I definitely want to schedule a trip out there for our next time out.


----------



## rentayenta

A yummy buffet full of good BBQ and comfort foods sounds perfect after a wet and soggy day. How much is TE?


----------



## Poolrat

I am glad the evening got better. 
Have been meaning to try Trails End but my stupid allergies might get in the way.  
Maybe in Aug?   Will be a short boat ride or walk over.  

The food looks good and I am sure the comfort food hit the spot.


----------



## CarolynK

Congrats on running the race on so little sleep! You're motivated!

I don't think we could have held it together for dinner after a long day like you had. Especially being wet...yuck! At least the food was worth it!


----------



## Chilly

Welcome home, glad to hear you had a fab time, I'd love to do a girlie trip like that, if only I lived closer to WDW.

Great news on raising so much money for a good cause. Evan wasn't interested in running then? (not that I blame him!)

I'm sure i'll make it to TE one day but probably not on my next trip, my restaurant list is already too long.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Welcome back!  So glad you & MEK had such a fun time.  So sorry we missed you -- maybe next time!

Ugh to alll the rain but kudos to you for putting on a happy face and making the best of it.  We had a rainy few days in May and it is frustrating!!!

I am, in general, not a buffet fan but I continue to hear great things about Trails End.  Warm, cozy comfort food on a cold, rainy night sounds like just what the doctor ordered.

Here's hoping the next day dawns nice & sunny!


----------



## afwdwfan

Ok, seeing this update is making me seriously reconsider my ADR choices and see where I can cram this one in...  I just don't see it working out, but Trails End is definitely on the list of places to try out sometime soon.

I'm glad that your dinner there was just what your group needed to get everyone back on even keel after the not quite perfect experience at IOA.


----------



## eandesmom

Mndisneygirl said:


> at your empty buffet plates, your lack of your plate pictures and your EWP picture!  CUTE!



Vultures, we were vultures!



Mndisneygirl said:


> I think my family would enjoy that buffet - it looks like a lot of things they would eat. Quite a lot of options! I didn't see it but did they have any mac and cheese?



I am almost positive they did....I could ask the boys but I swear they had some.  On my 2nd plate I was able to snag a fresh piece of the fried chicken.  YUM!  I mean really, fried chicken, cornbread, potato salad....I know I ate other stuff but those stood out for me.  



Mndisneygirl said:


> That might be a nice thing to try over the holiday trip - and if the weather is nice, we could see the campsite decorations that day too.
> 
> Good thing you had a shirt and shoes to change into so you weren't wet through dinner!



Well if memory serves the bigger thing was probably getting wet hair into a ponytail and hat one but who knows.  I did change something that's all I recall.  LOL!  I still want to see the decorations.  Sniff.



KatMark said:


> I was beginning to wonder if you had anything to eat with all of those empty spots on the buffet.



The funniest is if you look at the picture of Evan (fixed now) you'll see an empty plate covered in what looks like a cream sauce.

It's not.

Eric decided (I think it was Eric) to put ice cream on a plate...since there were no bowls.  And those plates were warm.  Ice cream soup on a plate.  DOH!



KatMark said:


> By the way, E's plate of gummy bears is not there...it's a duplicate of a previous picture.



Fixed, thanks!



KatMark said:


> I'm glad you all ended up having an enjoyable dinner and that everyone loved the food after the day you'd had.



We did, it was a nice end.  Would have been nicer without the boat/bus ride home but it was ok.  No faster way really even if we'd have had a car.



addictedtothemouse said:


> I had TE scheduled for Abby's graduation trip, but at the last minute canceled it. I don't remember why now either.  It looks like I will definitely have to revisit the menu.
> Nothing better than comfort food on a gloomy, rainy day.



Probably due to it being a bit of a pain to get to. It was worth it though and I definitely want to go again.



Leshaface said:


> I've never considered eating at TE before, but I think I should because they food looks FABULOUS!  And like you said, total comfort food.  I bet that bottle of wine was just the ending you needed for that day.



It was simply perfect all around.  The food was really really good, exactly what we all needed.



englishrose47 said:


> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even think of a graduation bear.  I considered getting the grad ears for K but it kind of felt like a lot of $$ to spend on something she'd maybe not be at all into.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are really cute and I hid them so the girls will get them next month!! I think it will be a change from flowers !!!
Click to expand...


Very cute idea, I feel bad now that I didn't get something.  I should have looked harder.



englishrose47 said:


> eandesmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well someone had to be in, logistics were involved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who better than the Logistic Queen!!!
> 
> The first surprise is up on my new TR!!!!
Click to expand...


I didn't get the name "geeky" by accident.  I was just glad my phone held up battery wise between those texts and the stuff we were planning for Kat.  I was starting to worry it would be dead before I got to the airport for my flight.  LOL!  

I see the surprise.  Super cute pictures!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> The buffet does look good !!I have never eaten there but Christine raves about it



You would love it Rosie, you need to make it over there one of these days.  Just fun, good solid comfort food.  I loved it.  A better fall or winter meal than in the heat of summer though.



PrincessInOz said:


> Wow!  Nice to nearly see the great food at TE.  More than anything else, the empty plates tell me what great food it must be at TE.....



Nearly see 

I tried




PrincessInOz said:


> .....either that......or everyone was hungry!!!



Yes, yes we were!



PrincessInOz said:


> Pity about the rain.  Hope the weather was kinder the next day.



Well, it was different, I will say that.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Cold, wet and starving.......... what better way to improve the conditions than to rely on some good ole' comfort food!!!   It looks like a great meal.  I've never been to TE before, but it is definitely on my list and your pictures move it up a little higher!



Oh you really should go if you can, it's a bit out of the way but totally worth it.  Lots of options too



Wood Nymph said:


> We love Trail's End for both breakfast and dinner. Our favorite thing to do is to walk over there when we are staying at the WL. The fried chicken is really good. You have to time it just right so that you aren't finished eating at the same time that the HDDR is letting out. The lines for the boats can be quite long then.



The fried chicken, especially if you get it right when they replenish...YUM!  So good.  Good point on HDDR timing, hadn't thought about that.  Luckily it wasn't an issue



Pinkocto said:


> I'm glad I backtracked because I missed the soggy afternoon. What a terrible experience with that horrible waitress



You were busy cruising with your lovely mom!



Pinkocto said:


> Wonderful that you and Jeff were able to find some alone time in all the craziness!



Unexpected alone time that is for sure but it all worked out



Pinkocto said:


> I'm glad you were able to still laugh and have a lovely dinner



What else can you do but laugh?  It happens.  Bummer that it was on that day but honestly, had it not, the kids wouldn't have gotten on as many rides as they did because the rain did really help with the crowds and lines.  It helped us too once we finally made it back in.


----------



## eandesmom

elphie101 said:


> Yummy! I've heard fabulous things about the food at Trail's End, both breakfast and dinner, and it looks delicious! And at such a great price too, if only it wasn't so out of the way (which is why I'm sure it stays at such a great price). I definitely want to schedule a trip out there for our next time out.



I am sure the location has something to do with the price.  I also think they are sensitive to "camping" budget versus more of a traditional moderate resort.

It is worth the trip though!  

I have to tell you, after your post about the Soarin' music as an alarm song, I added it into my list.  Love it!



rentayenta said:


> A yummy buffet full of good BBQ and comfort foods sounds perfect after a wet and soggy day. How much is TE?



It varies by season and day of the week but around $24-26.  They take TIW.  So it's not "cheap" but by Disney Buffet prices, it is and it's great for the true kid price ($13-14)



Poolrat said:


> I am glad the evening got better.
> Have been meaning to try Trails End but my stupid allergies might get in the way.
> Maybe in Aug?   Will be a short boat ride or walk over.



You'd definitely need to meet with the chef but given how huge the spread is I would think there are some things that would work. 



Poolrat said:


> The food looks good and I am sure the comfort food hit the spot.



The food was fabulous



CarolynK said:


> Congrats on running the race on so little sleep! You're motivated!



Not so sure about motivated but I'd promised Jeff and the fact that it turned into a family and community event helped lessen the pain of the idea.  the reality is that it is about what I'd have run at home that day anyway as normal routine so other than the getting up early (and the time change did help with that actually) it wasn't that bad.  It was the getting to bed late that sucked!



CarolynK said:


> I don't think we could have held it together for dinner after a long day like you had. Especially being wet...yuck! At least the food was worth it!



It was worth it and honestly, the idea of all trying to eat in the villa, which we discussed as an option and bailing on the ressie since we did have the fixings for taco bar (though now I worry they'd have tried to charge the room since I did have a card on file) but as you know, the BWV kitchen and dining area just really doesn't fit that many for eating very well at all and felt like far more work than the trek to TE.



Chilly said:


> Welcome home, glad to hear you had a fab time, I'd love to do a girlie trip like that, if only I lived closer to WDW.



You could do a girlie trip to DLP 

It was a fab trip!!!



Chilly said:


> Great news on raising so much money for a good cause. Evan wasn't interested in running then? (not that I blame him!)



Nope.  He flat out refused.  Wouldn't even consider the 1 or 4 mile walk.  In all fairness he was in the middle of the HS musical and stretched to the limit in terms of time and energy between that and school.  He ran in MS, did XC and Track but had lots of issues with what was then diagnosed as PF or tendonitis.  It wasn't either, it was a growth plate issue but either way he associates running with pain and won't do it.  He wouldn't have that kind of pain now but mentally he's got to get over it first and I get that.



Chilly said:


> I'm sure i'll make it to TE one day but probably not on my next trip, my restaurant list is already too long.



It's hard to narrow it down, isn't it?


----------



## glennbo123

Seems like you hit Trail's End at the perfect time...comfort food at the end of a cold, wet, tiring day.


----------



## elphie101

You know, I didn't even think about a camper's budget - now THAT makes a lot more sense!

In my opinion Soarin makes the best alarm music - it makes me want to actually get out of bed. That's why I had DF reserve it for Disney trips only - I don't want to taint that feeling with getting up for work


----------



## cstorm65

Good update on your meal at Trail's End. We are trying to get an idea of what to do on our Christmas trip and think we want to do a night at Fort Wilderness to take in the decor and have dinner at Trail's End, so it is nice to see a good review of it. And it is such a great deal as far as the price compared to all other buffets on property.


----------



## mickeystoontown

There's nothing better than comfort food after a long soggy day.  I am now regretting that we changed our Trail's End buffet to another restaurant because it sounds like a nice meal.


----------



## eandesmom

2xcited2sleep said:


> Welcome back!  So glad you & MEK had such a fun time.  So sorry we missed you -- maybe next time!



I know, so sad!  Just barely missed each other.



2xcited2sleep said:


> Ugh to alll the rain but kudos to you for putting on a happy face and making the best of it.  We had a rainy few days in May and it is frustrating!!!



You did!  I think you had some serious heat too.  It can be a huge bummer.  We had some rain in May as well but it was shorter bursts and was at least warm out.  We did get very wet though!



2xcited2sleep said:


> I am, in general, not a buffet fan but I continue to hear great things about Trails End.  Warm, cozy comfort food on a cold, rainy night sounds like just what the doctor ordered.
> 
> Here's hoping the next day dawns nice & sunny!



I'm not a buffet fan in general either.  Definitely one of the better ones!  The weather was different the next day, that is for sure.



afwdwfan said:


> Ok, seeing this update is making me seriously reconsider my ADR choices and see where I can cram this one in...  I just don't see it working out, but Trails End is definitely on the list of places to try out sometime soon.



You would love it!  But it's a hard thing, the list is always longer than the amount of days and nights in which to cook.



afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad that your dinner there was just what your group needed to get everyone back on even keel after the not quite perfect experience at IOA.



It was!  At least for that night lol.



glennbo123 said:


> Seems like you hit Trail's End at the perfect time...comfort food at the end of a cold, wet, tiring day.



It was perfect



elphie101 said:


> You know, I didn't even think about a camper's budget - now THAT makes a lot more sense!
> 
> In my opinion Soarin makes the best alarm music - it makes me want to actually get out of bed. That's why I had DF reserve it for Disney trips only - I don't want to taint that feeling with getting up for work



Makes sense!  I use it as an alert for a couple of things but not my main alarm.



cstorm65 said:


> Good update on your meal at Trail's End. We are trying to get an idea of what to do on our Christmas trip and think we want to do a night at Fort Wilderness to take in the decor and have dinner at Trail's End, so it is nice to see a good review of it. And it is such a great deal as far as the price compared to all other buffets on property.



It is such a good deal in comparison!  We loved it



mickeystoontown said:


> There's nothing better than comfort food after a long soggy day.  I am now regretting that we changed our Trail's End buffet to another restaurant because it sounds like a nice meal.



Next trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It is good to have never dones still on the list I think.


----------



## englishrose47

Have to keep up with you Cynthia you move so much faster than me !! Both I real lifend your TR's !!!!


----------



## englishrose47

glennbo123 said:


> Seems like you hit Trail's End at the perfect time...comfort food at the end of a cold, wet, tiring day.


Better say Hi to you I haven't seen you on my new TR here as yet!!


----------



## annmarieda

What a great race recap!  Sounds like you all had a great time and someone learned a valuable lesson regarding what to eat or NOT to eat right before a race.     So cool he wants to run more though!

I have never been to trails end.  I think it is the getting there part that throws me.  Looks like you all enjoyed your meal.  Gummie bears are a great dessert!


----------



## scottny

> WOW! You've seen them before though, right?


I have just never noticed before I guess. 


Congrats on the race and how much was raised. 
Never tried Trails End but think I might on the next trip. 
All caught up again.


----------



## CarolynK

eandesmom said:


> It was worth it and honestly, the idea of all trying to eat in the villa, which we discussed as an option and bailing on the ressie since we did have the fixings for taco bar (though now I worry they'd have tried to charge the room since I did have a card on file) but as you know, the BWV kitchen and dining area just really doesn't fit that many for eating very well at all and felt like far more work than the trek to TE.



I get it...just the 4 of us around the tiny table at BWV is a stretch!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> However the previous day had been a scheduled ADR at Trails End that, at the time, we weren't motivated to try to get to.   We had decided to reschedule it for this evening, feeling that by dinner wed all be ready to go given that there would be no midday break.



Good call! Trail's End is still one of the better-kept secrets in the resort.



eandesmom said:


> The place was PACKED!



Or...maybe not so well-kept. 




eandesmom said:


> Evan decided he needed a whole bowl of gummies for dessert



All he needs now is some Red Bull to wash it down! 



eandesmom said:


> The food was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good!  The kids ate SOOOOOOOOO much.  All of them!  Maybe too much....Just perfect after a super soggy day.  Totally comfort food.  Great service, we had a lovely bottle of wine with our meal and it just couldn't have been more perfect and more restorative.  I would go back there again in a heartbeat.  The kids loved the food, the adults loved the food and the pricebest buffet deal on property I think!


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> Have to keep up with you Cynthia you move so much faster than me !! Both I real lifend your TR's !!!!



  I would not call this fast moving.  We are on Jan 2, it's almost June!



englishrose47 said:


> Better say Hi to you I haven't seen you on my new TR here as yet!!



Uh oh, Rosie's hunting people down!



annmarieda said:


> What a great race recap!  Sounds like you all had a great time and someone learned a valuable lesson regarding what to eat or NOT to eat right before a race.     So cool he wants to run more though!



I think he will do the summer running club with school and that should help him quite a bit.



annmarieda said:


> I have never been to trails end.  I think it is the getting there part that throws me.  Looks like you all enjoyed your meal.  Gummie bears are a great dessert!



Gummy bears are great ANY time of day!

Getting there is a bit of a pita.  Not bad if you are at MK though.



scottny said:


> I have just never noticed before I guess.
> 
> Congrats on the race and how much was raised.
> Never tried Trails End but think I might on the next trip.
> All caught up again.



Trails End was fabulous, I like the look of the lunch menu too, it's not a buffet and has some nice options.



CarolynK said:


> I get it...just the 4 of us around the tiny table at BWV is a stretch!



Are there even 4 chairs?  You have to take 2 from the counter right?  That counter is a bit odd....you are very low it seems when seated there.  I love BWV and am so glad we own there but...not good at all for family meals. 

I'd put THV first, followed by OKW based on the resorts I've stayed at.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Good call! Trail's End is still one of the better-kept secrets in the resort.
> 
> Or...maybe not so well-kept.



NO kidding!  I am not sure if it was the time of year or what but I did not expect that kind of crowd at all.  Then again they may have had a lot of walk ins from folks staying there due to the weather.  Cooking in the rain at a campsite is no fun and even if you are in an RV, that can get old (and be close quarters!)




Captain_Oblivious said:


> All he needs now is some Red Bull to wash it down!



Yeah.  NOT.

As in not allowed even if he did want it.  Which thankfully he wouldn't.  He probably did have a coke though!



Captain_Oblivious said:


>





you'll get yours


----------



## natebenma

I am so glad to hear you had a fantastic girls' trip!  I have to say, I loved seeing your FB posts and I was extremely jealous more than once! 



That is fantastic about the family race.  It is really meaningful when you can share an event like that.  

Sometimes the lessons that stick with you the most are the painful ones.


----------



## natebenma

I am so glad to hear that after your long, wet, fairly frustrating day, that you had a wonderful meal that hit the spot for everyone!

That bowl of gummy bears looks familiar.  I remember a similar accompaniment to one of my boy's breakfasts at Chef Mickey's.  Honestly, who gives kiddos unchecked access to gummy bears?  Thanks, Disney!


----------



## franandaj

I'm glad Trail's End hit the spot.  Sounds like a great dinner, it looked like they had a nice selection there.  

I'm back to really needing a vacation again!


----------



## eandesmom

natebenma said:


> I am so glad to hear you had a fantastic girls' trip!  I have to say, I loved seeing your FB posts and I was extremely jealous more than once!



It was an amazing trip!  SO much fun



natebenma said:


> That is fantastic about the family race.  It is really meaningful when you can share an event like that.



It was really a fun event, I would totally do it again.



natebenma said:


> Sometimes the lessons that stick with you the most are the painful ones.



It's that the truth!  Like the 2nd cup of coffee I had before today's race (or the possible overhydration I did yesterday) that meant I had to hit the porta potty at mile 6 in a 9.3 mile race.  LOL!

Or the callus I didn't file down as much as I thought I did and ended up with a pretty nasty blister bursting at mile 9.

Teachable moments happen at every age!  





natebenma said:


> I am so glad to hear that after your long, wet, fairly frustrating day, that you had a wonderful meal that hit the spot for everyone!



It really did



natebenma said:


> That bowl of gummy bears looks familiar.  I remember a similar accompaniment to one of my boy's breakfasts at Chef Mickey's.  Honestly, who gives kiddos unchecked access to gummy bears?  Thanks, Disney!



Yeah, it may not have played out well ultimately for one of our group.

Teens and tweens aren't known for willpower



franandaj said:


> I'm glad Trail's End hit the spot.  Sounds like a great dinner, it looked like they had a nice selection there.
> 
> I'm back to really needing a vacation again!



Me too!  Like a permanent one.  However since it's 3 months away till the next one I've been focusing on port excursions as a distraction.  LOL!

We really enjoyed Trails End.


----------



## CarolynK

eandesmom said:


> Are there even 4 chairs?  You have to take 2 from the counter right?  That counter is a bit odd....you are very low it seems when seated there.  I love BWV and am so glad we own there but...not good at all for family meals.



I guess the designers didn't expect a family to actually use that "dining" area!

We've never used that counter area for sitting at, it's for stashing our junk!


----------



## englishrose47

Got to mark my spot as Cynthia is a fast woman !!!


----------



## eandesmom

CarolynK said:


> I guess the designers didn't expect a family to actually use that "dining" area!



Apparently not, more of a stow your stuff area!  It really is interesting how different the villas are, functionally, in that respect.  The funny thing is that the actual kitchen, from a cookware standpoint was the best stocked of any villa we've ever had.  Go figure.



CarolynK said:


> We've never used that counter area for sitting at, it's for stashing our junk!



It is weird to sit at.  Counter and stools are too low, it's just odd



englishrose47 said:


> Got to mark my spot as Cynthia is a fast woman !!!



Oh not.  I have good intentions but...


----------



## eandesmom

Believe it or not we are at the halfway point of this trip report! And heck, its not even June yet!
I know some of you have seen these before but thought I'd share some pics of our beat the bridge adventure last week.

Contrary to our usual behavior, we actually got to this race plenty early and despite the poorly managed parking situation that took us forever to get into a lot, we arrived in time for Eric to eat that fateful donut, and the kids to enjoy some warms ups courtesy of the Nordstrom Zella girls.













Eric looks meditative doesn't he





I think those middle school boys just liked the Zella girls





K and her BFF got into the warm up too

Clearly I skipped that part...had to document





Jeff and I were ready to go





And we did!  Here is Eric and his gang after they beat the bridge









And what it looked like if you didn't beat the bridge! Not me but it did happen to at least one of the mom's!





The diaper derby at the end was pretty cute





After that race it was back to work and well, I think just now I am getting sort of maybe kind of on top of things.  I have to admit, I did love the fact that it was a long weekend!  It was a busy one, Jeff and I went and saw Hugh Laurie (of the TV Show "House" fame) and his Copper Bottom Band on Friday night.  He was an absolute riot and we enjoyed the music quite a lot.  A very eclectic selection of obscure oldies with a heavy blues influence.  Hes quite the piano player and while his vocals didn't quite match the rest of his band, that would have been hard to do as they were truly incredible all around, especially his 2 female singers and the female trombone player.

On Sunday, we had another race! It really was not my intent to go on vacation and then come back and have 2 back to back events like that, its just how it worked out.  We arrived plenty early and actually had time for more than one trip to the porta potty and pictures!

I decided to "test" the outfit I am considering for the DL ½.

It was Wizard of Oz themed, complete with flying monkeys













Some seriously fun costumes.  A lot I wouldn't want to run in and you could tell after the race many folks had ditched items or shed layers as they went along.  Heck someone went as the house!

This was a fun one.  It started in a park and you ran around the lake, with a side trip down the ship canal if you were doing the 15K distance.  I did the 15K and Jeff did the 10.  As we headed to the start line we found another mom and her son from our area.  Her son is in band with Evan and they've done various sports and things together over the years, fun to see them there.  They were also doing the 10K.  It was nice to be at a smaller event again but even with that it was a bit congested at the start, more because it was a little narrow than a huge crowd.  Just like the week before, I got to run over 2 bridges!  This time though it was on the paved sidewalk part of the bridge.  Basically the course was a western version of the one we did the week before, with the 2nd bridge being the same one we had beat before.    For me, the first 10K were incredible.  I felt great, my pace was great, the weather pretty much perfect.  Even better Id settled into a groove with another runner and she and I kept pace together for those first 6 miles, it was really fun, and really helpful!  As that 10K mark came closer I realized something.  I was never going to make it another 3 miles without hitting a porta potty.  I have never had to do that during a race!  I dont know if I had just "that much" too much coffee before (didn't seem more than usual but maybe it was) or if I'd over hydrated the day before.  Either way, I wasn't going to make it.  I also tried to get out a shot block and realized that my skirts pocket had a zipper facing the exact opposite of what I was used to.  Which made grabbing the darn block out pretty impossible and I almost did a face plant trying!

Needless to say, that stop cost me some time. It didn't help that someone was in the porta potty and that the door wouldn't show "closed" when it clearly was locked.  The 2 hills that came in succession after it didn't help a whole lot either.  As did the blister that burst/skin that tore on my food right at the 9 mile mark.  LOL!



The hills weren't major but were enough to count as what they call "Cat 5" climbs.  Basically a climb or a hill doesnt count unless sits at least 500 meters in length with an average grade of 3% or more.  5 is the lowest that actually counts, rolling hills dont count, just the shorter and steeper ones.  Not so fun when they fall at the 8.25 and 8.68 mile marks on the course.  Hmmnn....maybe I can blame that blister on them!

Still, all things considered I was happy with my time.  I did beat my previous 15K result by a whole minute and that was the primary goal.  I was even happier that the first 10K was at a pace I'd not hit for that distance since October and I really do give the gal I ran with a lot of credit, it was some pretty fun energy for those first 6 miles.  And even though Im pretty sure the stop cost me about 2 minutes, it wouldn't have made a difference in my bracket placement, the person in front of me was a solid 3.5 minutes faster.  I don't think "placing" is in my future but that is ok.  Jeff on the other hand, did place.  In fact he won his bracket.  

Glinda gave him his own broom.

















Evan's classmate won his bracket too!  Way to show for our little burb!

LOL!

The rest of our holiday weekend was full of housework, yardwork and sadly, some "work work" for me.  Which means I did not get caught up on the DIS, nor did I get an update written!  But in the spirit of our race week I thought this trip update seemed timely.  So lets get back to it.

Today, January 3rd,  the plan wasno plans.

Oh we had ideas, but we weren't held to anything official.  Everyone's goal, at least at bedtime, was to sleep in and take it easy.  Some of us did. Unfortunately when I woke up and strolled out to make coffee, I found that a few had been up for a bit and there was a bit of commotion.  Apparently Eric had gotten sick in the middle of the night.

And then gone back to sleep.

This was not the first incident of vacation induced sickness in our travel history.  In fact it seems to be a rule that its not vacation unless at least one kid throws up.  In almost all cases it is either too much sun, not enough liquid, too much junk food combined with general over-excitement.  Knowing what Eric had eaten (and not eaten) for dinner I definitely felt it was a combo of the latter two.  He certainly seemed fine, no worse for the wear, no temp, felt "great".  However he had made a mess of the bed.  And while it hadn't impacted his bedmate, my sister had called housekeeping to come get everything.  As I walked in, they almost done gathering items and taking them away.

We are DVC.  Housekeeping never should have been called.  I would have washed everything.  However, it hadn't occurred to me to tell my sister this, nor had the fact that with her sleeping in the living room portion, she would be the first to know of anything going on and in her typical fashion, would just take care of it.

Arrgh.  I felt awful about it and apologized till I was probably blue in the face.  And then tipped.

The kids all settled in watching cartoon, we wanted Eric to just chill for a bit and Melissa had some homework anyway.  After a cup of coffee, Jeff and I decided to go for a run.

It was colder than I'd packed for.  I want to say my phone said it was 57!!! 
I had only brought a short sleeved shirt and a tank top for running, neither were going to cut it.  Fortunately I had my running gloves.  Not because I had expected to need them for actually running but because they had touch sensitive pads on them so were great in the parks at night when it cooled of!
I cobbled together an outfit as best I could and we set off.









Of course I had to stop and take some pictures along the way









Continued in next post


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

Pretty!  But cold









We did kind of a reverse 8.  Basically a loop to DHS and back on both sides of the canal and around the lake, and then the same in reverse and were able to get 4 miles in.  On our first or second loop behind the Swan we saw my folks getting on the bus!  They had clearly decided to go ahead and hit a park.  But what park?  We yelled, waved, barely caught their eye long enough to say hello and they were off.

It was funny, as I was running along close to the IG (solo, Jeff is much faster) a guy flew past me saying "I never thought I’d need to pack my running gloves for here!"  Yeah, me either but boy has I happy I had them!  The fleece was a bit toasty for running but better than the alternative of the short sleeved shirt or tank.

We ended at Jelly Rolls and enjoyed the view for a bit.  At my suggestion, we headed here





I thought we deserved a treat plus I wanted to see the remodeled bakery!

























Arriving back we found the rest of the gang up and ready to go, it was going on noon so that seemed appropriate!  Eric still seemed just fine and so we decided to let him go but with strict instructions to take it easy.  He’d had breakfast some time ago with no issues, no fever and no other symptoms.  Plan was for immediate extraction if needed but both Jeff and I felt, based on years of experience, that it was simply a matter of all the excitement and junk catching up with him.

While I'd have loved to have our breakfast and coffee on the verandah…it was too cold! So we enjoyed it here.

At the odd little breakfast bar counter thing





Jeff of course had to use his new mug…so he could hog all the coffee!
Sticky bun for Jeff and for me....a new wonder.  The multigrain croissant!  Oh flaky deliciousness!  Add butter, some strawberry jam (and a greek yogurt on the side) and I was in HEAVEN!

Between the run, the yummy breakfast (brunch really) and a shower we were both entirely refreshed, the sogginess of the previous day completely washed away and though it was cold, it was pretty out and we were ready to go.

But to where?

Space Rangers and Flaming Drinks


----------



## Mndisneygirl

You are a running machine! Look at you go girl!

Nice brisk morning for a run, huh?  I love how you rewarded yourselves with a treat from the bakery!  If I ran 4 miles, I'd be rewarding myself with the whole bakery case!!!  But then again, I don't run unless I am being chased.
Such a pretty looking morning.

Glad to hear Eric's illness was short-lived.  I always think it's amazing when the kids don't get sick from eating excesses of stuff they don't normally eat, the running around, sun etc.  But, stuff happens.  

So, where to now?


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> Some seriously fun costumes.  A lot I wouldn't want to run in and you could tell after the race many folks had ditched items or shed layers as they went along.  Heck someone went as the house!


  That is awesome!!!   I only hope that they were wearing striped tights and ruby slippers so it looked like the witch's legs under it. 



eandesmom said:


> I have never had to do that during a race!  I dont know if I had just "that much" too much coffee before (didn't seem more than usual but maybe it was) or if I'd over hydrated the day before.  Either way, I wasn't going to make it.


  That's inconvenient! 



eandesmom said:


> Glinda gave him his own broom.


Broom or paint brush?  



eandesmom said:


> Apparently Eric had gotten sick in the middle of the night.
> 
> And then gone back to sleep.


  Well... I guess if you're aren't so uncomfortable that you can't sleep, you might as well get some rest. 



eandesmom said:


> This was not the first incident of vacation induced sickness in our travel history.  In fact it seems to be a rule that its not vacation unless at least one kid throws up.


  It has always been that way in our family.  One of my sisters always seemed to get sick every time we went somewhere.  Heck, if you remember my last TR, that still holds true for us as adults. 



eandesmom said:


> Arrgh.  I felt awful about it and apologized till I was probably blue in the face.  And then tipped.


That's the good thing about Disney.  Even though they didn't have to come, and probably shouldn't, they did.  And I'm sure they didn't say one word about it.  I'm glad that you made sure to tip for the effort. 



eandesmom said:


> It was colder than I'd packed for.  I want to say my phone said it was 57!!!


That's a beautiful morning!!!!



eandesmom said:


> Arriving back we found the rest of the gang up and ready to go, it was going on noon so that seemed appropriate!  Eric still seemed just fine and so we decided to let him go but with strict instructions to take it easy.


Well, I hope that your intuition proved to be accurate.  I know one thing for sure.  I wouldn't want to ride Mission Space with him on that day.


----------



## rentayenta

Girl, you're a STAR! 

The Emerald City Run looks so fun- what a great theme. Love the yellow running skirt. You look great. 

Running on vacation too? Amazing. Motivating. As I sit here at my keyboard. LOL! 

I cannot believe how tall the E's are. I saw it in the pic from NYE but could really tell in the race pics.


----------



## Chilly

I feel tired just reading about all this running.

Where did you go, I'm gonna say AK.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Great run!  Hope the blister has healed.  And I'm laughing and cringing at the porta-potty story.  


Great start to a perfect morning at Crescent Lake.  I wonder where you head to next?


----------



## elphie101

Sounds like a great run, and  to Jeff for placing! 

Blegh to running in the cold. I know what you mean about not having the right clothes - after Everest I will ALWAYS bring a cold-weather running option from now on. I think breakfast from the Boardwalk bakery is the perfect run reward!


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> Believe it or not we are at the halfway point of this trip report! And heck, its not even June yet!



I am not quite half way done with my January TR.  I am not sure that I normally take this long to write a TR, but then again... maybe I do. 




eandesmom said:


> I know some of you have seen these before but thought I'd share some pics of our beat the bridge adventure last week.




Even though I did see them before, I enjoyed them again!  So fun to see your entire family at an event!




eandesmom said:


> Jeff and I were ready to go



Great picture of the two of you!



eandesmom said:


> On Sunday, we had another race! It really was not my intent to go on vacation and then come back and have 2 back to back events like that, its just how it worked out.  We arrived plenty early and actually had time for more than one trip to the porta potty and pictures!



So I may be a wee bit jealous. 



eandesmom said:


> I decided to "test" the outfit I am considering for the DL ½.



What is the verdict?  It certainly looked pretty 



eandesmom said:


> It was Wizard of Oz themed, complete with flying monkeys



So fun!!!!  


eandesmom said:


> Some seriously fun costumes.  A lot I wouldn't want to run in and you could tell after the race many folks had ditched items or shed layers as they went along.  Heck someone went as the house!




Even though I am not a costume wearing person I do so enjoy seeing them. 


eandesmom said:


> s that 10K mark came closer I realized something.  I was never going to make it another 3 miles without hitting a porta potty.  I have never had to do that during a race!  I dont know if I had just "that much" too much coffee before (didn't seem more than usual but maybe it was) or if I'd over hydrated the day before.  Either way, I wasn't going to make it.



Ugh, what a bummer!  Especially since you were in such a good groove!



eandesmom said:


> Needless to say, that stop cost me some time. It didn't help that someone was in the porta potty and that the door wouldn't show "closed" when it clearly was locked.  The 2 hills that came in succession after it didn't help a whole lot either.  As did the blister that burst/skin that tore on my food right at the 9 mile mark.  LOL!



Oh that blister sounds not fun!  I get blood blisters so they don't tend to pop.  (luckily)  I got a doozy of one at the Seahawks race... was pretty nasty looking... but at least it didnt pop.  OUCH!




eandesmom said:


> The hills weren't major but were enough to count as what they call "Cat 5" climbs.  Basically a climb or a hill doesnt count unless sits at least 500 meters in length with an average grade of 3% or more.  5 is the lowest that actually counts, rolling hills dont count, just the shorter and steeper ones.  Not so fun when they fall at the 8.25 and 8.68 mile marks on the course.  Hmmnn....maybe I can blame that blister on them!




First, yeah... I think you can blame the blister on them.  Second, how do you find the cat of the hill?  Most of the races I do are flat flat FLAT!  However there was that one in puyallup,  


eandesmom said:


> Still, all things considered I was happy with my time.  I did beat my previous 15K result by a whole minute and that was the primary goal.  I was even happier that the first 10K was at a pace I'd not hit for that distance since October and I really do give the gal I ran with a lot of credit, it was some pretty fun energy for those first 6 miles.  And even though Im pretty sure the stop cost me about 2 minutes, it wouldn't have made a difference in my bracket placement, the person in front of me was a solid 3.5 minutes faster.  I don't think "placing" is in my future but that is ok.



You need to go to the right race.    If I come close I am sure you would place!!!




eandesmom said:


> Jeff on the other hand, did place.  In fact he won his bracket.
> 
> Glinda gave him his own broom.




That is so cool!!  Congrats to him!!!


eandesmom said:


> Oh we had ideas, but we weren't held to anything official.  Everyone's goal, at least at bedtime, was to sleep in and take it easy.  Some of us did. Unfortunately when I woke up and strolled out to make coffee, I found that a few had been up for a bit and there was a bit of commotion.  Apparently Eric had gotten sick in the middle of the night.




Poor Eric 


eandesmom said:


> And while it hadn't impacted his bedmate, my sister had called housekeeping to come get everything.  As I walked in, they almost done gathering items and taking them away.
> 
> We are DVC.  Housekeeping never should have been called.  I would have washed everything.  However, it hadn't occurred to me to tell my sister this, nor had the fact that with her sleeping in the living room portion, she would be the first to know of anything going on and in her typical fashion, would just take care of it.
> 
> Arrgh.  I felt awful about it and apologized till I was probably blue in the face.  And then tipped.




Oh no.  I wondered if you just had more service scheduled.  Oh well... at least it was done.  



eandesmom said:


> The kids all settled in watching cartoon, we wanted Eric to just chill for a bit and Melissa had some homework anyway.  After a cup of coffee, Jeff and I decided to go for a run.
> 
> It was colder than I'd packed for.  I want to say my phone said it was 57!!!
> I had only brought a short sleeved shirt and a tank top for running, neither were going to cut it.  Fortunately I had my running gloves.  Not because I had expected to need them for actually running but because they had touch sensitive pads on them so were great in the parks at night when it cooled of!
> I cobbled together an outfit as best I could and we set off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I had to stop and take some pictures along the way



Looks like a great run!  Even if it was cold getting 4 miles in while in Disney is tough.  


eandesmom said:


> While I'd have loved to have our breakfast and coffee on the verandahit was too cold! So we enjoyed it here.
> 
> At the odd little breakfast bar counter thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff of course had to use his new mugso he could hog all the coffee!
> Sticky bun for Jeff and for me....a new wonder.  The multigrain croissant!  Oh flaky deliciousness!  Add butter, some strawberry jam (and a greek yogurt on the side) and I was in HEAVEN!



That looks good!  The breakfast bar is not the best view but what are you gonna do when it is super cold out?


eandesmom said:


> Between the run, the yummy breakfast (brunch really) and a shower we were both entirely refreshed, the sogginess of the previous day completely washed away and though it was cold, it was pretty out and we were ready to go.



What a great morning (except for the cleanup from the night before issue)


----------



## Poolrat

So sad for a sick Eric, but glad it was a purge and go. 

Great job on the runs- you really are going for it to be prepared for DL1/2.  I have done a local charity race 5K but nothing longer.  I really prefer Disney races but the ones you are going to look like real blast.

Where to?   I feel like I should know but I don't....


----------



## IheartDDuck

Reliving the running story is just hilarious to me.  Dude...don't eat the donut!!!!  

Wow, awesome that you saw Hugh Laurie!  I absolutely love him.  Used to watch a Bit of Fry and Laurie because he's just hysterical.

So cool that Jeff won his bracket.  I do not have such lofty aspirations.  

Oh vacation induced sickness.  Similar to alcohol induced sickness....both of which I've had.  

Best run location.    I love it!

Multigrain croissant?  Sounds so yummy!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

eandesmom said:


> Eric looks meditative doesn't he


 Very much so!  



eandesmom said:


> K and her BFF got into the warm up too
> 
> Clearly I skipped that part...had to document


 Because, well, nothing says "long run" like doing some pushups! 



eandesmom said:


> And what it looked like if you didn't beat the bridge! Not me but it did happen to at least one of the mom's!


 Looks like a great way for me to catch up, mingle, and act like I had been there the whole time......... 



eandesmom said:


>


 Great picture of you two!   Congrats to Jeff, and cool broom!   Something like that would almost motivate me..........   

Nice job on your run too, even with the blister and potty break induced time. 

What a way to start your next Disney day, with the whole Eric getting sick incident.  I'm guessing a run was a pretty good escape for you about that time!   Looks like some great selections at Boardwalk Bakery!   Did you notice if they have a yogurt parfait?  Every time I'm at Disney and need to think about a breakfast option, that is one of the first things that pops into my head!


----------



## MEK

Nice that the family all did the bridge run and made it across the bridge before it opened because that would really stink not to!  

The other run looks entertaining as well.  I can't believe the trophy was a broom.    That's hysterical.  Yay Jeff for winning his age group.  That's cool.

Wow - it actually LOOKS cold in your WDW pictures.  But a cold crisp sunny day is always better than rain and it looks like you day is off to a great start.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Clearly I skipped that part...had to document



Good call.  Push-ups don't help you run. 



eandesmom said:


> And what it looked like if you didn't beat the bridge! Not me but it did happen to at least one of the mom's!



D'oh!



eandesmom said:


> Glinda gave him his own broom.







eandesmom said:


> Apparently Eric had gotten sick in the middle of the night.
> 
> And then gone back to sleep.
> 
> This was not the first incident of vacation induced sickness in our travel history.  In fact it seems to be a rule that its not vacation unless at least one kid throws up.



Uh oh.  I'm going to petition Disney and see if we can get this rule changed.  I'm sure we'd all prefer something like, "every time we go on vacation we get free stuff." 



eandesmom said:


> Arrgh.  I felt awful about it and apologized till I was probably blue in the face.  And then tipped.



Well, I'm sure she appreciated it.  Stuff happens sometimes.



eandesmom said:


> We ended at Jelly Rolls and enjoyed the view for a bit.  At my suggestion, we headed here
> 
> I thought we deserved a treat plus I wanted to see the remodeled bakery!



This is one of the better justifications for running I've seen!


----------



## eandesmom

Mndisneygirl said:


> You are a running machine! Look at you go girl!



Was.  It was just an odd scheduling of events.  LOL!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Nice brisk morning for a run, huh?  I love how you rewarded yourselves with a treat from the bakery!  If I ran 4 miles, I'd be rewarding myself with the whole bakery case!!!  But then again, I don't run unless I am being chased.
> Such a pretty looking morning.



I never thought I'd run unless being chased either!

It was beautiful out, but cold!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Glad to hear Eric's illness was short-lived.  I always think it's amazing when the kids don't get sick from eating excesses of stuff they don't normally eat, the running around, sun etc.  But, stuff happens.
> 
> So, where to now?



It always seems to catch up with one of the kids but it's short lived.



afwdwfan said:


> That is awesome!!!   I only hope that they were wearing striped tights and ruby slippers so it looked like the witch's legs under it.



I think they had feet actually hanging out of the bottom of it!



afwdwfan said:


> Broom or paint brush?



It was actually a wooden pen with the race name on it.  Very cute



afwdwfan said:


> Well... I guess if you're aren't so uncomfortable that you can't sleep, you might as well get some rest.



It always floored me that anyone could go back to sleep.  Certainly not the first time for Eric.



afwdwfan said:


> It has always been that way in our family.  One of my sisters always seemed to get sick every time we went somewhere.  Heck, if you remember my last TR, that still holds true for us as adults.



Wasn't that a gluten thing though?  With fries?  Or am I mixing up my TR's...

We have similar issues with the adults.  Big Eric was sick most of this trip though none of us knew it at the time.  Kerri doesn't count since she was PG. And the Cali trip had it's own issues.



afwdwfan said:


> That's the good thing about Disney.  Even though they didn't have to come, and probably shouldn't, they did.  And I'm sure they didn't say one word about it.  I'm glad that you made sure to tip for the effort.



Well not sure about not have to or shouldn't.  There aren't rules that you can't call them for sure but the reality is, overuse (or abuse) increases the dues and that includes extra laundry!  Given the dryer issues though, washing it all on our own would have been problematic but in the end it would have avoided some other issues that we didn't know about yet.



afwdwfan said:


> That's a beautiful morning!!!!



It was!



afwdwfan said:


> Well, I hope that your intuition proved to be accurate.  I know one thing for sure.  I wouldn't want to ride Mission Space with him on that day.



lol.  



rentayenta said:


> Girl, you're a STAR!
> 
> The Emerald City Run looks so fun- what a great theme. Love the yellow running skirt. You look great.



Thanks, it was fun




rentayenta said:


> Running on vacation too? Amazing. Motivating. As I sit here at my keyboard. LOL!



well it was a 12 day trip.  I couldn't do nothing for 12 days.  Well I could but I'd feel like crapoloa.  As it was we only ran twice over the entire trip so not much for 12 days.  And if it makes you feel better I have not run since that race.  I've been to PT, I've been to the gym, I've hiked but run,  not once.  Wierd.  It's a crazy time of year with end of school stuff and the nights have been ugly...plus I am a bit concerned about the blister/callus thing, actually seeing a podiatrist on Weds so am holding off until then.  It's weird though!  Would have run yesterday but we went for a hike instead. 



rentayenta said:


> I cannot believe how tall the E's are. I saw it in the pic from NYE but could really tell in the race pics.



It is crazy how tall they are and how fast it's happened.  I actually ordered Evan a shirt for his bday and realized I ordered the wrong size!  Going to have to exchange it.  Boo.



elphie101 said:


> Sounds like a great run, and  to Jeff for placing!



He was happy.  It always depends on the mix of who shows up. He was tired of 4th.  But luckily for him, this (or his bracket specifically) group was a little bit slower than some of the other races we've done.  He's had better times at other ones and not won.



elphie101 said:


> Blegh to running in the cold. I know what you mean about not having the right clothes - after Everest I will ALWAYS bring a cold-weather running option from now on. I think breakfast from the Boardwalk bakery is the perfect run reward!



I'm used to running in the cold (and rain, and wind) so that didn't bother me, I just would have packed different stuff.  Not sure what I was thinking, I prepared for non running just fine, perhaps it was wishful thinking?



Chilly said:


> I feel tired just reading about all this running.



Me too.  That's why I haven't run since then.    Not really but it's been odd to take a little time off even if it wasn't planned.



Chilly said:


> Where did you go, I'm gonna say AK.



We shall see!



PrincessInOz said:


> Great run!  Hope the blister has healed.  And I'm laughing and cringing at the porta-potty story.



Yes, sort of, we will see what the foot doc says about them on Weds.  UGH on the porta potty, I need to make sure that does not happen again.



PrincessInOz said:


> Great start to a perfect morning at Crescent Lake.  I wonder where you head to next?



It was SOOO pretty out!


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> I am not quite half way done with my January TR.  I am not sure that I normally take this long to write a TR, but then again... maybe I do.



We are on the same timeline!  I think I normally take this long.




annmarieda said:


> Even though I did see them before, I enjoyed them again!  So fun to see your entire family at an event!



It was fun!  I'd like to find a summer event for us to do.




annmarieda said:


> Great picture of the two of you!
> 
> So I may be a wee bit jealous.



Oh my goodness I just got the link for the actual race photos and they are actually cute for once!  WHY do they have to be so expensive?  It's a racket.



annmarieda said:


> What is the verdict?  It certainly looked pretty



It will work.  Overall it worked quite well, I think the mesh shorts are brilliant although (tmi alert) I do think regular running shorts would have been a bit faster for the porta potty break lol.  It was only about 60 so hard to truly compare for Cali but I have worn the tank in warmer weather and it's been ok.  The only real issue I see is if I want to attempt bringing a shot block or 2 or not.  It really will not work with the back pocket the way it is (zipper opposite direction from what I am used to), I really can't manage moving, unzipping and getting a block out with out possibly yanking out my phone so would prefer not to risk it.  I don't really want to carry a handheld water bottle since they will have it on the course so that's something I need to try and figure out.  I may or may not use fuel anyway.  But...I also probably want to try to take a picture or two even if they are selfies and getting it in and out of that pocket is more difficult.

We will see, it is likely I'll have a new phone byt then which will fit differently so...bleh.  I definitely prefer running hands free




annmarieda said:


> So fun!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I am not a costume wearing person I do so enjoy seeing them.
> 
> 
> Ugh, what a bummer!  Especially since you were in such a good groove!



Yeah it was a bummer but what can you do?

It was a very cute race, I would totally do it again.



annmarieda said:


> Oh that blister sounds not fun!  I get blood blisters so they don't tend to pop.  (luckily)  I got a doozy of one at the Seahawks race... was pretty nasty looking... but at least it didnt pop.  OUCH!



I've had that under my callus...wierd.  Kind of have one now





annmarieda said:


> First, yeah... I think you can blame the blister on them.  Second, how do you find the cat of the hill?  Most of the races I do are flat flat FLAT!  However there was that one in puyallup,



Map my run will show them along with the elevation, RunKeeper just shows the elevation



annmarieda said:


> You need to go to the right race.    If I come close I am sure you would place!!!



I think I can come close, certainly.  I came in 5th which is actually my best place so far.  I do think overall it may have been a slightly slower race or maybe it was the hills.  I've had better paces but lower places, as has Jeff.  I am not complaining about that for sure.  But the variance from 5th to 4th was huge.  9:13 pace for me and 8:47 for the 4th place person!  I believe I'd have been around 9:03 without the stop, under 9 with the hills just isn't quite where I am at.  Although that did motivate me to go up the hike yesterday at a clip that had Jeff complaining.  





annmarieda said:


> That is so cool!!  Congrats to him!!!



He was happy, of course now he will whine if it doesn't happen next time.  He celebrated with a LOT of that strawberry shortcake!

Which was dang good I have to admit.



annmarieda said:


> Poor Eric



He was fine but it was unfortunate



annmarieda said:


> Oh no.  I wondered if you just had more service scheduled.  Oh well... at least it was done.



No, she just called to have the bed stripped.  Which ended up creating some other issues as you will see.




annmarieda said:


> Looks like a great run!  Even if it was cold getting 4 miles in while in Disney is tough.



It takes some planning to get a medium to longer run in there, but it is doable.  SSR was easier but this past trip at OKW was the best!



annmarieda said:


> That looks good!  The breakfast bar is not the best view but what are you gonna do when it is super cold out?



It's like your face is IN the counter.  It is a wierd set up.  Needs taller stools really.



annmarieda said:


> What a great morning (except for the cleanup from the night before issue)



It was!



Poolrat said:


> So sad for a sick Eric, but glad it was a purge and go.



 yeah, pretty much



Poolrat said:


> Great job on the runs- you really are going for it to be prepared for DL1/2.  I have done a local charity race 5K but nothing longer.  I really prefer Disney races but the ones you are going to look like real blast.



They have been a blast.  Which does help.  It is KILLING me not to register for the Star Wars half but I really can't swing it with everything else that is going on.  I am consoling myself with the fact that there are many fun ones here.

I hope to be prepared, it's still 3 months away!  Right now all that is officially scheduled is a 10K in a couple of weeks.  There is a fun one this weekend I'd love to do but even if they aren't at RD prices, local reg fees do add up, especially the closer to the date they are and...I have houseguests the following week so really need to get the house in order.  BLEH.  I'd much rather run a race by the lake!  And it's Evan's birthday so the weekend is kind of gone all around already.



Poolrat said:


> Where to?   I feel like I should know but I don't....



Maybe because we decided that morning, or the night before?  I don't even recall to be honest.



IheartDDuck said:


> Reliving the running story is just hilarious to me.  Dude...don't eat the donut!!!!



Seriously.  I THOUGHT he'd learned his lesson.  I showed up at the track district prelims on Thursday to watch him race.  He was in the 4x400 which is the very last event.  I didn't get there till about 6:15, he didn't run until almost 8.  At 6:30 he asked me if I'd go get him something from Dairy Queen!

Um, no. 



IheartDDuck said:


> Wow, awesome that you saw Hugh Laurie!  I absolutely love him.  Used to watch a Bit of Fry and Laurie because he's just hysterical.



He was absolutely hysterical and the man can certainly tinkle the ivories!  



IheartDDuck said:


> So cool that Jeff won his bracket.  I do not have such lofty aspirations.



Me either!  Finishing is on my list. 



IheartDDuck said:


> Oh vacation induced sickness.  Similar to alcohol induced sickness....both of which I've had.



And cruise overeating sickness!



IheartDDuck said:


> Best run location.    I love it!



Me too although I'd like to figure out a way to not have it be loop de loop and still get in at least 4 miles but have a suspicion the only way to do that is to head out to the Hess station and keep going!



IheartDDuck said:


> Multigrain croissant?  Sounds so yummy!


\

SOOOOOOOOOOO good!  Having one in September for sure.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Very much so!
> 
> Because, well, nothing says "long run" like doing some pushups!



Well I'm not sure an 8K technically counts as a long run, it's somewhere in betweek but for Eric it certainly was.  Stretching, meditation, those I got.  Plank pushups?  Just odd.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Looks like a great way for me to catch up, mingle, and act like I had been there the whole time.........



In spirit, right?



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Great picture of you two!   Congrats to Jeff, and cool broom!   Something like that would almost motivate me..........



The official ones turned out cute too, for the first time I am tempted to actually buy them.  I mean there isn't 2 guys in front of me that are at least a decade older and I'm actually smiling!

Of course these ones aren't free, unlike the humilating aforementioned one.  Quite the compare contrast of 2 15K's for sure.  



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Nice job on your run too, even with the blister and potty break induced time.



I figure it was a good test.  Running 2+ hours is likely to need a potty break. I hope not but it could happen.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> What a way to start your next Disney day, with the whole Eric getting sick incident.  I'm guessing a run was a pretty good escape for you about that time!   Looks like some great selections at Boardwalk Bakery!   Did you notice if they have a yogurt parfait?  Every time I'm at Disney and need to think about a breakfast option, that is one of the first things that pops into my head!



Hmmn, I didn't notice but I'd be surprised if they didn't.  I'll look in September if I remember.  I love parfaits but hate them when they get soggy and that seems to happen in about half of the pre-made ones as they don't keep the granola separate.

The run was very needed, 6 days of that much family, despite the "alone" time at the Lone Palm airport, we both needed that cardio fix.


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> Nice that the family all did the bridge run and made it across the bridge before it opened because that would really stink not to!



Yes, my one friend was a bit mortified.  But really if you are at the back of the pack for starting, and with that crowd it would have been easy to do, then you've got to maintain a 10m pace or faster to beat it, so it's not a given folks will beat it for sure.



MEK said:


> The other run looks entertaining as well.  I can't believe the trophy was a broom.    That's hysterical.  Yay Jeff for winning his age group.  That's cool.



A broom pen.  LOL!  It was cute



MEK said:


> Wow - it actually LOOKS cold in your WDW pictures.  But a cold crisp sunny day is always better than rain and it looks like you day is off to a great start.



It was cold!!!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Good call.  Push-ups don't help you run.



Nope.  And they hurt my neck and elbow too!  SO many reasons NOT to do them.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Uh oh.  I'm going to petition Disney and see if we can get this rule changed.  I'm sure we'd all prefer something like, "every time we go on vacation we get free stuff."



let me know if you get anywhere with that



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Well, I'm sure she appreciated it.  Stuff happens sometimes.



It does, I'm sure all the time actually but still.  



Captain_Oblivious said:


> This is one of the better justifications for running I've seen!



I try


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> Oh my goodness I just got the link for the actual race photos and they are actually cute for once!  WHY do they have to be so expensive?  It's a racket.



I agree!



eandesmom said:


> It will work.  Overall it worked quite well, I think the mesh shorts are brilliant although (tmi alert) I do think regular running shorts would have been a bit faster for the porta potty break lol.  It was only about 60 so hard to truly compare for Cali but I have worn the tank in warmer weather and it's been ok.  The only real issue I see is if I want to attempt bringing a shot block or 2 or not.  It really will not work with the back pocket the way it is (zipper opposite direction from what I am used to), I really can't manage moving, unzipping and getting a block out with out possibly yanking out my phone so would prefer not to risk it.  I don't really want to carry a handheld water bottle since they will have it on the course so that's something I need to try and figure out.  I may or may not use fuel anyway.  But...I also probably want to try to take a picture or two even if they are selfies and getting it in and out of that pocket is more difficult.



  Glad it will work.  As for how to carry stuff...what about a spi belt?




eandesmom said:


> We will see, it is likely I'll have a new phone byt then which will fit differently so...bleh.  I definitely prefer running hands free



I suspect there are real benefits to running hands free.  I always have a water bottle. (just how I roll )  But my phone goes in my arm band.  I have seen people run with it in their hands.. not something I could do.  Even my bottle is more attached to my hand than me holding it in my hand.




eandesmom said:


> I've had that under my callus...wierd.  Kind of have one now



Pretty normal... at least that is what I got out of my appointment with the podiatrist.   Don't you have an appointment coming up?





eandesmom said:


> Map my run will show them along with the elevation, RunKeeper just shows the elevation



Ah.. yes.   Not sure I like how RK shows it.




eandesmom said:


> I think I can come close, certainly.  I came in 5th which is actually my best place so far.  I do think overall it may have been a slightly slower race or maybe it was the hills.  I've had better paces but lower places, as has Jeff.  I am not complaining about that for sure.  But the variance from 5th to 4th was huge.  9:13 pace for me and 8:47 for the 4th place person!  I believe I'd have been around 9:03 without the stop, under 9 with the hills just isn't quite where I am at.  Although that did motivate me to go up the hike yesterday at a clip that had Jeff complaining.



You will.  I would be money on it.  Sometime this year!  





eandesmom said:


> He was happy, of course now he will whine if it doesn't happen next time.  He celebrated with a LOT of that strawberry shortcake!



I envy the shortcake consumption! 



eandesmom said:


> Which was dang good I have to admit.



I was just going to ask.  Knowing it was good... only makes my envy grow.  








eandesmom said:


> No, she just called to have the bed stripped.  Which ended up creating some other issues as you will see.








eandesmom said:


> It takes some planning to get a medium to longer run in there, but it is doable.  SSR was easier but this past trip at OKW was the best!



I know I have not got there in my own TR from the OKW portion of my stay...but a bit of a spoiler... I know nothing about trails around OKW.   POR or POFQ... that isn't too bad of a place to run.


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> Glad it will work.  As for how to carry stuff...what about a spi belt?



UGH.  No way.    As you know I typically don't carry anything.  there will be water on the course.  So it's just about fuel and my need for that is debatable.  I do have a hand held water bottle with a pocket that will work and if I have to, I will use that.  I can't put my phone in an armband for allergy reasons plus honestly, I don't have one that stays up.  It's ok for the gym but I can't tighten it enough to have it not slide on a run and won't buy a new one given the allergies and likelihood of a new phone. I will test it on a 10+ mile run to see but I know I won't like carrying it.  I have been spoiled in the sense that the few times I have used/tested fuel I've had either my rain jacket or the killer side pockets on my kickers.

In theory, I could put a block or 2 in the pocket.  I would just literally have to come to a full stop to get it out safely.  And that might be the best option.  Or maybe figuring out a small pocket I can pin on the inside waistband of the skirt, that wold be preferable.

I'd be afraid my phone would fly out of my sweaty hand, I can't imagine running with it unless there was a very cool holder for it with a wrap, kind of like the handle on my water bottle.



annmarieda said:


> I know I have not got there in my own TR from the OKW portion of my stay...but a bit of a spoiler... I know nothing about trails around OKW.   POR or POFQ... that isn't too bad of a place to run.



I didn't really know either.  Jeff and K ran around the buildings, to the gym.  In reality the trail we went on wasn't actually through OKW but rather a back trail that connects to SSR and from there you can run to DTD.  Very cool and some nice actual trail that isn't resort sidewalk!


----------



## franandaj

Wow! You go girl! Races with the family, running on vacation that's dedication! 

I hate to think what they charged for the extra housekeeping visit. That's the part about kids I could never fathom, "How to deal with 'protein spills'." 

Good thing you had a relaxing morning.


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> Wow! You go girl! Races with the family, running on vacation that's dedication!



oh no.  It's justification for additional eating and drinking!  



franandaj said:


> I hate to think what they charged for the extra housekeeping visit. That's the part about kids I could never fathom, "How to deal with 'protein spills'."



  You deal.  Not fun but you deal.  We were not charged.  It wasn't a full clean, or a trash and towel so I'm not sure if there is a specific charge to change one bed or not but we were not charged



franandaj said:


> Good thing you had a relaxing morning.



It was relaxing once we left the villa


----------



## CarolynK

eandesmom said:


> ...In fact it seems to be a rule that its not vacation unless at least one kid throws up.


DS used to be like that, he'd stuff his face too fast and then it would reappear shortly after! Sometimes it happened in the middle of the night; once it happened on a cruise around the time when all the ship viruses were going around. I frantically washed out the sheets as best I could in the bathroom sink, because I feared that if I called housekeeping, they might think he had a virus and quarantine him! 
Oh, and he has also lost it during the night and slept right through (and ON) it!


eandesmom said:


> Arrgh.  I felt awful about it and apologized till I was probably blue in the face.  And then tipped.


Good move! Although, having the laundry folks wash out those sheets was probably not a bad idea.


----------



## eandesmom

CarolynK said:


> DS used to be like that, he'd stuff his face too fast and then it would reappear shortly after! Sometimes it happened in the middle of the night; once it happened on a cruise around the time when all the ship viruses were going around. I frantically washed out the sheets as best I could in the bathroom sink, because I feared that if I called housekeeping, they might think he had a virus and quarantine him!
> Oh, and he has also lost it during the night and slept right through (and ON) it!



Evan used to do that, typically at breakfast and too much dairy 

UGH on the cruise, I can totally see that, very stressful!  Not to mention you probably worried it wasn't just overdoing it and maybe it was a virus, even if you were pretty sure it wasn't.  UGH!



CarolynK said:


> Good move! Although, having the laundry folks wash out those sheets was probably not a bad idea.



In terms of preserving the linens, I agree.  That washer and dryer in the villa couldn't have handled it well.  There were other consequences to them taking the linens though as you will see later.


----------



## eandesmom

Hi everyone!  Sorry I've been MIA.  This time of year is just nuts around here!  End of year stuff for each kid pretty much every night and some nights all 3 kids on the same night!  All good stuff but crazy busy!  So far we've survived prom, 3 concerts, district track prelims, some finals, and the senior sports banquet.  

A couple of my favorites

























I have about 100.  LOL!  I will spare you the rest.  To say the light was difficult is an understatement.

Tonight brings district track finals and another academic awards event.  Next week brings another concert and....graduation!  Which means houseguests.



Should be an interesting weekend to say the least.

So I've been busy finally getting my yard semi presentable and need to do the same inside the house, and finish  outside this weekend.  All of this has impacted my visits to everyone's TR's and for that I am super sad but am looking forward to that last day of school, or really even the day after graduation, when life calms down.  It has also impacted my running a bit so I am quite grateful that the Disneyland Half isn't until late August!  I did not run for 9 days!  Longest stretch since I started this I think.  I did exercise mind you, just didn't run.  Partially due to that nasty blister/callus situation.  I visited the podiatrist yesterday who attacked my feet (OW!) and gave me an odd extra pad to add to my inserts.  We will see if they help and if so, may get custom ones made.  The ones I have are sort of custom already but these would be actually cast for my feet.  All depends on whether insurance covers it.  If so, yay and if not, no way.  LOL!

In honor of National Running Day. I ran with them last night.  They are WEIRD.  Feels like a block under my foot.  She'd told me to go ahead after she hacked them up, just use a bandaid.  While it did relieve the pressure on the area to a large degree...it also made my shoes a bit smaller and much more difficult to get on and off.  And just feels weird.  Not sure if they will create their own issues.  In the short term though it was probably too soon after she went at them, lets just say after the run that new and larger bandaids were definitely needed.  Ick.  Hopefully a day off will improve the situation to where running tomorrow and a long one on Sunday will be ok.  Still, it was nice to get out and the weather was perfect here.

The other reason I didn't run is that the E's were at a retreat all weekend.  That meant that Saturday night Jeff and I made the call to get up early and head out on a little hike!  Win win in my book, didn't aggravate the foot issue, got some cardio in and some hill training of a different kind.  It was a milder hike for around here, at least in our books but one Jeff had never done.  Super popular but sadly the clouds didn't burn off until later.  Still we hauled up quickly (ok I hauled, Jeff complained about the pace which was pretty funny but typical, I'm the faster hiker and he is the faster runner), made it back down almost in time to beat the crowds.  I swear you'd have thought there was a concert at the top, it was a constant stream of people headed up as we went down.













Combine the yardwork with last weeks PT, added weights at the gym for strength training and the uphill hike and...yeah.  I felt it on Monday!

So long story short, no update today but I did at least get the pics uploaded so will have one either tomorrow or Saturday and hopefully some time over the weekend to catch up on all my subs!


----------



## Pinkocto

The girls looked beautiful! Loved K's dress, wow!

The foot business sounds very painful  I hope you're back to feeling normal soon. 

Hopefully the weekend is fun for everyone but over quickly!


ETA: I'm a bit worried with this foreshadowing, I hope nothing was lost in the taken away sheets.


----------



## Flossbolna

Hi Cynthia! I am finally caught up on your report! So many things going on, runs, proms, incredibly tall boys (looks like Eric is much taller than his friends ) and rain, lots of rain!  What a bummer that you had such horrible weather at WWoHP. 

Looking forward to reading more!!


----------



## CarolynK

eandesmom said:


> UGH on the cruise, I can totally see that, very stressful!  Not to mention you probably worried it wasn't just overdoing it and maybe it was a virus, even if you were pretty sure it wasn't.  UGH!


Exactly! You never know, but I was 99% sure it was simple pigginess 



eandesmom said:


> In terms of preserving the linens, I agree.  That washer and dryer in the villa couldn't have handled it well.  There were other consequences to them taking the linens though as you will see later.


Oohhh, can't wait to hear more!!



The rainbow of dresses in the prom picture is a neat idea! That looks planned? 

Happy house and yard cleaning!


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> UGH.  No way.    As you know I typically don't carry anything.  there will be water on the course.  So it's just about fuel and my need for that is debatable.  I do have a hand held water bottle with a pocket that will work and if I have to, I will use that.  I can't put my phone in an armband for allergy reasons plus honestly, I don't have one that stays up.  It's ok for the gym but I can't tighten it enough to have it not slide on a run and won't buy a new one given the allergies and likelihood of a new phone. I will test it on a 10+ mile run to see but I know I won't like carrying it.  I have been spoiled in the sense that the few times I have used/tested fuel I've had either my rain jacket or the killer side pockets on my kickers.



Well, dont laugh too hard at me k   but I will have a water bottle and fuel and an arm band.  I will be prepared.  

It is too bad you can't do a sparkle skirt or a skirts sports skirt.  They have side pockets.  With the skirts sports, they have a hole for your headphones to slip through. 



eandesmom said:


> In theory, I could put a block or 2 in the pocket.  I would just literally have to come to a full stop to get it out safely.  And that might be the best option.  Or maybe figuring out a small pocket I can pin on the inside waistband of the skirt, that wold be preferable.



I hate pulling things out of pockets while running.  It is a challenge for sure.  My water bottle has a pouch... it works best. 



eandesmom said:


> I'd be afraid my phone would fly out of my sweaty hand, I can't imagine running with it unless there was a very cool holder for it with a wrap, kind of like the handle on my water bottle.



I have seen wraps.  I think they are neoprene.  






This is a great picture of you.  I know we have talked about a birthday of yours and let me just say... there is NO WAY I would guess that that is the bday coming up for you in the not so distant future.  I would guess you to be half that age in that picture.   

The picture of the girls in their dresses is very pretty.  I love the rainbow they made.   Funny the trends how they change.  When I had my prom it was a long dress.  When my dd had hers it was short.    Now they are back to long it would seem.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Really?  No Update??  That was a pretty stinking good non-update then!!! 

Love the rainbow prom dress picture! 

Sounds like a lot on your plate right now!  I know you are looking forward to all of the events............and getting them all behind you! 

Looks like a great hike and some beautiful scenery.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Beautiful pictures.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eandesmom

CarolynK said:


> Exactly! You never know, but I was 99% sure it was simple pigginess



Pretty much always the case with my kids



CarolynK said:


> Oohhh, can't wait to hear more!!



More will be coming



CarolynK said:


> The rainbow of dresses in the prom picture is a neat idea! That looks planned?



Well yes and no.  Basically her class had planned to meet at the beach for pictures.  This was who showed up.  There has definitely been a trend for this type of rainbow pic that has been showing up these last few years. so a couple of the mom's suggested the rainbow pic but the girls knew what do to and quickly.  LOL!  The boys, not so much.  As you can see there isn't a picture of all the couples.  It turned out pretty cool though!



CarolynK said:


> Happy house and yard cleaning!



GAH I don't think those words go with happy!  Though it does feel better after it is done.  Which it isn't. 




annmarieda said:


> Well, dont laugh too hard at me k   but I will have a water bottle and fuel and an arm band.  I will be prepared.



Why in the world would I laugh?  I might use an arm band if I could and who knows, I could end up carrying the water bottle with fuel in the pocket.  I think though I am more likely to consider actually adding a small pocket to the inside front of my skirt.  We will see.



annmarieda said:


> It is too bad you can't do a sparkle skirt or a skirts sports skirt.  They have side pockets.  With the skirts sports, they have a hole for your headphones to slip through.



Yes but those pockets are in the shorts under the skirt so you are basically lifting up your skirt to get at them, right?  It's too much fabric for me, and too much of the "bad" stuff as you know.  They are cute but I admit that I like the one I got better than the comparable SS option..and it was a good $30 less than the SS one I liked and with more of a chance of being worn outside of Disney.  I actually didn't feel silly at this race, got several compliments and a couple of questions as to where it was from.  Another I might have but it was perfect for Oz.  I don't think I will wear it for Snohomish though.



annmarieda said:


> I hate pulling things out of pockets while running.  It is a challenge for sure.  My water bottle has a pouch... it works best.



Front or side pockets aren't too bad but back ones are difficult at best. Great for the phone though as it is out of the way.



annmarieda said:


> I have seen wraps.  I think they are neoprene.



Figures



annmarieda said:


> This is a great picture of you.  I know we have talked about a birthday of yours and let me just say... there is NO WAY I would guess that that is the bday coming up for you in the not so distant future.  I would guess you to be half that age in that picture.



You are so funny.  Thank you.  Delusional though.  I'll grant you I may not look my age but I don't look 24!  Sunglasses and a pic from a bit of a distance helps the illusion.  LOL!



annmarieda said:


> The picture of the girls in their dresses is very pretty.  I love the rainbow they made.   Funny the trends how they change.  When I had my prom it was a long dress.  When my dd had hers it was short.    Now they are back to long it would seem.



I saw a few pics from Evan's HS and was surprised to see some short dresses.  The trend around here has been long.  I really hope when the boys get there the girls are wearing long ones.  Most of the dresses were really lovely and tasteful.  A few had those large side cut outs and I am not a fan of that on girls that age at all even if they were beautiful girls but for the most part, just lovely.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Really?  No Update??  That was a pretty stinking good non-update then!!!



That was the I am too busy and lame for a real one!  And while I'd hoped to do one yesterday, a certain birthday got in the way.  Well not in the way but I didn't end up with free time of my own.  Which was fine.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Love the rainbow prom dress picture!



Yay for photo stitching apps!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Sounds like a lot on your plate right now!  I know you are looking forward to all of the events............and getting them all behind you!



Yes, this week is the worst.  2 band concerts, a trade show for me that includes a client dinner and then house guests and graduation.  Which is really 3 graduations as both Taylor and Evan have to perform at their schools ceremonies and then K will be in hers of course.  And fathers day!

I dream of Monday the 16th.  LOL!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Looks like a great hike and some beautiful scenery.



It is, kind of a bummer that the clouds didn't burn off while we were at the top, it is supposed to be spectacular but the 2 times I've done it it's had those low clouds.  This was better than my previous one but still cloudy.



PrincessInOz said:


> Beautiful pictures.  Thanks for sharing.



Thanks!


----------



## emmysmommy

Oh my, I completely understand the craziness of life.  Those end of school year activities can wear out the parents.  (Yep, just crossed Prom off the list last night and graduation is next week.) 

I'm glad to catch up on your TR... which means that I have to go waaaay back to your Dark Side updates.  I completely forgot about that part of your trip so I was a little disoriented at first.  

Whoa!  What a fiasco with the Mararitaville lunch bill.  I chuckle when you have a bad experience and they tell you to come back again and we'll comp you.  Uhhh sometimes you don't want to return.  Anyway... cocktails at the bar after were a great remedy for the long lunch and messed up bills.

Trails End is not anyplace that I've ever considered since it seems so far away.  However, I love the idea of a comfort food buffet at a reasonable price.   Looks like some of the same food as is served at Hoop De Doo. 

Looks like some fun runs and hikes.  Bummer about the blister issues. 

Nice photo of you and Jeff on your hike.


----------



## Steppesister

Hi Cynthia,

Although I keep up with you on FB pretty well, it's fun to check in here (as I can) and see additional pictures and story-telling. 

I've been to Disney when it's been too cold for what you've brought, and I hate being held hostage to out-the-nose prices for sweatshirts and such, but hey, better than the alternative!


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> Why in the world would I laugh?  I might use an arm band if I could and who knows, I could end up carrying the water bottle with fuel in the pocket.  I think though I am more likely to consider actually adding a small pocket to the inside front of my skirt.  We will see.



Just cause I do not pack lightly.    this also applies to what I have in my suitcase.  



eandesmom said:


> Yes but those pockets are in the shorts under the skirt so you are basically lifting up your skirt to get at them, right?  It's too much fabric for me, and too much of the "bad" stuff as you know.  They are cute but I admit that I like the one I got better than the comparable SS option..and it was a good $30 less than the SS one I liked and with more of a chance of being worn outside of Disney.  I actually didn't feel silly at this race, got several compliments and a couple of questions as to where it was from.  Another I might have but it was perfect for Oz.  I don't think I will wear it for Snohomish though.



Yup, basically lifting up your skirt.  I think the swing style like I got has just too much fabric for my liking too.  A slim cut would have been a better idea.  I stopped in the Luluemon store in Spokane and looked at their skirts.  They are definitely cute.  Pretty close to the same cost as ss though, right?  I think the solid colors are a tad more versitle.




eandesmom said:


> Front or side pockets aren't too bad but back ones are difficult at best. Great for the phone though as it is out of the way.



I rarely use back pockets.  I just don't understand how to get things out of them.  UNLESS I put a key back there.  But I don't even do that often since I feel like I am going to lose it and not know that I have. 





eandesmom said:


> You are so funny.  Thank you.  Delusional though.  I'll grant you I may not look my age but I don't look 24!  Sunglasses and a pic from a bit of a distance helps the illusion.  LOL!



Ok, so maybe not 24... but late twenties/early thirties! 




eandesmom said:


> I saw a few pics from Evan's HS and was surprised to see some short dresses.  The trend around here has been long.  I really hope when the boys get there the girls are wearing long ones.  Most of the dresses were really lovely and tasteful.  A few had those large side cut outs and I am not a fan of that on girls that age at all even if they were beautiful girls but for the most part, just lovely.



I am not a fan of those side slit dresses either.  Tasteful but fun is great!


----------



## natebenma

I was afraid to come here, worried about how behind I might be, but fortunately it was not too bad.  

I think we are all suffering from the end-of-the-year crazies.  My boys are in school until June 25, so I still have a couple more weeks of this!!!

I will comment briefly on the running updates.



I have never been a runner.  Nate is on his track team, but he does shot-put and javelin.  He only runs in extreme emergency situations (he scored some points for his team by finishing a 2 mile run because the other team didn't have enough participants in that race)

I admire your family's dedication, and success in your runs!

As for me:






Actually, Mark and I have started working out on weekends together-  we are using an Xbox program, "Yourself Fitness" that we have followed successfully in the past. 

************************************************

Fantastic prom photos!!!  The rainbow shot is AWESOME!!! 

************************************************
I like the pictures from your morning run at Disney, but I like the photos from the BW bakery more.  The multigrain croissant sounds awesome! Love croissants, but I feel guilty when I eat them, so I like this healthier alternative. 

I don't know where you are going, but I'm pretty sure it is not Typhoon Lagoon!



I'll guess EPCOT-  it is convenient, and your last trip there was super-duper crowded.


----------



## eandesmom

emmysmommy said:


> Oh my, I completely understand the craziness of life.  Those end of school year activities can wear out the parents.  (Yep, just crossed Prom off the list last night and graduation is next week.)



And you are still getting the updates out!  Impressive .  Yes, the end of the year is draining.  I am done wiht events by next Monday I think and then can breathe!



emmysmommy said:


> I'm glad to catch up on your TR... which means that I have to go waaaay back to your Dark Side updates.  I completely forgot about that part of your trip so I was a little disoriented at first.



 that's pretty funny.  Not all that far back though really, only the day before where we are at now.



emmysmommy said:


> Whoa!  What a fiasco with the Mararitaville lunch bill.  I chuckle when you have a bad experience and they tell you to come back again and we'll comp you.  Uhhh sometimes you don't want to return.  Anyway... cocktails at the bar after were a great remedy for the long lunch and messed up bills.



I know.  A gift card or refund would have been much more practical!  Jeff kind of wants to go in September but I can't see spending $100 to get to a "free" lunch.



emmysmommy said:


> Trails End is not anyplace that I've ever considered since it seems so far away.  However, I love the idea of a comfort food buffet at a reasonable price.   Looks like some of the same food as is served at Hoop De Doo.



Yes, I think it's the same fried chicken, ribs and cornbread.  Not positive but it's probable!  Really great family meal.  I don't think Jeff and I would ever do it for the 2 of us but it was absolutely perfect and I know the kids want to go back at some point.



emmysmommy said:


> Looks like some fun runs and hikes.  Bummer about the blister issues.
> 
> Nice photo of you and Jeff on your hike.



Well really they are callus issues due to the bunions but yeah, annoying.  Hopefully the new special inserts will make a difference but I'm not sure how long those will take to be made.  The hike was a nice treat.  



Steppesister said:


> Hi Cynthia,
> 
> Although I keep up with you on FB pretty well, it's fun to check in here (as I can) and see additional pictures and story-telling.



Liesa!  I know how busy you are and am thrilled to see you stop by when you can.



Steppesister said:


> I've been to Disney when it's been too cold for what you've brought, and I hate being held hostage to out-the-nose prices for sweatshirts and such, but hey, better than the alternative!



Thankfully everyone had packed what they should with the exception of Jeff.   but there is nothing worse than being hostage to what's available to choose from.



annmarieda said:


> Just cause I do not pack lightly.    this also applies to what I have in my suitcase.



  Neither does Mary Ellen.  I actually don't either, I just have a magical bag.



annmarieda said:


> Yup, basically lifting up your skirt.  I think the swing style like I got has just too much fabric for my liking too.  A slim cut would have been a better idea.  I stopped in the Luluemon store in Spokane and looked at their skirts.  They are definitely cute.  Pretty close to the same cost as ss though, right?  I think the solid colors are a tad more versitle.



Close.  The ones I looked at were $70-80 ish (but none came in the slim), the lulu and athleta ones are $58-59 for about $10 or more less.  I am really happy with mine, it's just figuring out the fuel situation.



annmarieda said:


> I rarely use back pockets.  I just don't understand how to get things out of them.  UNLESS I put a key back there.  But I don't even do that often since I feel like I am going to lose it and not know that I have.



My back pockets all zip.  I typically have a key and my phone in there zip it closed with just the earbud cord poking out and it works great.  But it only works great in my athleta stuff to be honest. The fabric on the raw threads is not as thick/stable and the phone "sinks".  LOL!  The 2 lulu items I have, either I've used a side pocket or it doesn't have a back one (and as a result got booted out of the line up ). 





annmarieda said:


> Ok, so maybe not 24... but late twenties/early thirties!



Ha!  Not.  But that is sweet. There is no way anyone would take me for much under 40.




natebenma said:


> I was afraid to come here, worried about how behind I might be, but fortunately it was not too bad.



Nope, too behind in life to update!



natebenma said:


> I think we are all suffering from the end-of-the-year crazies.  My boys are in school until June 25, so I still have a couple more weeks of this!!!



You are the first I've heard that is later than the E's.  They get out the 20th.  Is it due to make up days?



natebenma said:


> I will comment briefly on the running updates.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never been a runner.  Nate is on his track team, but he does shot-put and javelin.  He only runs in extreme emergency situations (he scored some points for his team by finishing a 2 mile run because the other team didn't have enough participants in that race)



I have never been a runner either, this is all very new and truly only because I ran out of other options.



natebenma said:


> I admire your family's dedication, and success in your runs!



I am not sure that we have either of those but we are having fun at times for sure!



natebenma said:


> As for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Mark and I have started working out on weekends together-  we are using an Xbox program, "Yourself Fitness" that we have followed successfully in the past.



Anything that gets you moving is good in my book!



natebenma said:


> Fantastic prom photos!!!  The rainbow shot is AWESOME!!!



YAY for photosynth!




natebenma said:


> I like the pictures from your morning run at Disney, but I like the photos from the BW bakery more.  The multigrain croissant sounds awesome! Love croissants, but I feel guilty when I eat them, so I like this healthier alternative.



Well I am not sure it's any healthier as the butter content is likely similar but OH was it tasty.  I love croissants but honestly I liked it better than a traditional one.



natebenma said:


> I don't know where you are going, but I'm pretty sure it is not Typhoon Lagoon!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll guess EPCOT-  it is convenient, and your last trip there was super-duper crowded.



 you are correct.  It was NOT Typhoon Lagoon!  I've actually never been.


----------



## KatMark

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! To school, prom, graduation preparation, etc., that prevented you from doing more than one update while I was gone. 

Sorry it was a bit on the cold side for your run around the Boardwalk, but you seemed to come up with a great outfit to do so. Yours and Jeff's breakfast looks really yummy (I'll have to tell Mark about it for our stay there in September). 

I'm glad Eric was feeling better after the episode in the overnight hours.

The prom pictures are gorgeous.


----------



## mickeystoontown

KatMark said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! To school, prom, graduation preparation, etc., that prevented you from doing more than one update while I was gone.
> 
> Sorry it was a bit on the cold side for your run around the Boardwalk, but you seemed to come up with a great outfit to do so. Yours and Jeff's breakfast looks really yummy (I'll have to tell Mark about it for our stay there in September).
> 
> I'm glad Eric was feeling better after the episode in the overnight hours.
> 
> The prom pictures are gorgeous.



What Kathy said!   I came on to see how much I had missed out on while on our Disney trip and was thankful that it wasn't too very much.


----------



## natebenma

eandesmom said:


> You are the first I've heard that is later than the E's.  They get out the 20th.  Is it due to make up days?



We started the school year after Labor Day, and yes, there are makeup snow days- 4 or 5, I lost count!  

When Nate kept rooting for snow days, I reminded him that it means he will have to go longer in June.  His response  "That's ok.  We don't do anything in June!"  

Smart kid!


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! To school, prom, graduation preparation, etc., that prevented you from doing more than one update while I was gone.



sad huh, only one update!  And this week is worse!  Your trip looked great...except for the rainy photos...



KatMark said:


> Sorry it was a bit on the cold side for your run around the Boardwalk, but you seemed to come up with a great outfit to do so. Yours and Jeff's breakfast looks really yummy (I'll have to tell Mark about it for our stay there in September).



The croissant was so lovely!  I am definitely having one in September.



KatMark said:


> I'm glad Eric was feeling better after the episode in the overnight hours.



Me too!



KatMark said:


> The prom pictures are gorgeous.



Thanks, they really lucked out with a beautiful evening for it



mickeystoontown said:


> What Kathy said!   I came on to see how much I had missed out on while on our Disney trip and was thankful that it wasn't too very much.



Mixed blessing!  I'm glad you guys aren't behind but boy, I am!



natebenma said:


> We started the school year after Labor Day, and yes, there are makeup snow days- 4 or 5, I lost count!
> 
> When Nate kept rooting for snow days, I reminded him that it means he will have to go longer in June.  His response  "That's ok.  We don't do anything in June!"
> 
> Smart kid!



Evan has said the same thing to which I always reply, trust me, you will care when it is June and you want to be done!


----------



## Leshaface

Oh no, poor Eric.  That's the worst, getting sick somewhere other than home.  But glad it didn't carry over through the rest of the day....at least...I hope it didn't carry on!

I'm looking forward to the cold when we go in January. We all do much better with cold than heat   Especially now here in California.  Yesterday wasn't too bad, but the day before was 108!

Woah, look at all those fabulous treats at the bakery!  I probably would have taken a box back to the room.  You two have major self control

I love how you guys got the girls to line up by color.  So pretty!  A rainbow of colors!

So sorry about your foot.  Hopefully it's healing faster and better now.


----------



## eandesmom

Leshaface said:


> Oh no, poor Eric.  That's the worst, getting sick somewhere other than home.  But glad it didn't carry over through the rest of the day....at least...I hope it didn't carry on!



Nope, it didn't   And honestly he was fine.  Woke up, got sick, went back to sleep.  Woke up, took a shower, all was well.  LOL!



Leshaface said:


> I'm looking forward to the cold when we go in January. We all do much better with cold than heat   Especially now here in California.  Yesterday wasn't too bad, but the day before was 108!



I will take the cold over windy rainy cold.  I can deal with rain but put them together and BLEH.



Leshaface said:


> Woah, look at all those fabulous treats at the bakery!  I probably would have taken a box back to the room.  You two have major self control



No, just a small wallet!  LOL!  Those treats are not cheap.




Leshaface said:


> I love how you guys got the girls to line up by color.  So pretty!  A rainbow of colors!



They were lovely weren't they!



Leshaface said:


> So sorry about your foot.  Hopefully it's healing faster and better now.



It's a bit of a mixed bag so far, frustrating but I have hope.


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> Close.  The ones I looked at were $70-80 ish (but none came in the slim), the lulu and athleta ones are $58-59 for about $10 or more less.  I am really happy with mine, it's just figuring out the fuel situation.



That was something that threw me about the lululemon skirts.  the pocket is upside down.  How does that work??  




eandesmom said:


> My back pockets all zip.  I typically have a key and my phone in there zip it closed with just the earbud cord poking out and it works great.  But it only works great in my athleta stuff to be honest. The fabric on the raw threads is not as thick/stable and the phone "sinks".  LOL!  The 2 lulu items I have, either I've used a side pocket or it doesn't have a back one (and as a result got booted out of the line up ).



This was one thing I was definitely impressed by with the sparkle skirt.  The front pocket in the waist is big and zips.  However, now that I think of it I wonder if it would sink just like in the raw threads.


----------



## scottny

Glad he was feeling better from being sick. 
A run is always good. 
Pretty dresses. 
I am caught up.


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> That was something that threw me about the lululemon skirts.  the pocket is upside down.  How does that work??



I can't picture that at all.  On the items I have, there is an inside pocket on the front of the capri's, not zip just a pocket you could tuck something into but no flap or anything to secure it.  I tried running with them and it was a very awkward spot for the phone so I only use them at the gym and not that often at that.  the tights have a back zip pocket which is fine and stable but also has the cool side exterior pockets that I love.  But...the fabric irritates me more than most, especially when wet so...not a great purchase.  I also have a couple pairs of yoga pants but they don't have pockets.




annmarieda said:


> This was one thing I was definitely impressed by with the sparkle skirt.  The front pocket in the waist is big and zips.  However, now that I think of it I wonder if it would sink just like in the raw threads.



Well if it's not a phone, maybe not a big deal.  Fuel would likely be fine but if you had keys or a phone, I don't know.  Have you run yet with stuff in the pockets in the new one?  Seirously though, in the raw threads knickers it sank so low...well lets just say if I sat down it would have been bad and one can only wonder what it looked like.  



scottny said:


> Glad he was feeling better from being sick.
> A run is always good.
> Pretty dresses.
> I am caught up.



Hi Scott!  I need to get caught up everywhere, hopefully this week.


----------



## englishrose47

I am so far behind I think I need a snow day !!! NOT!! Last winter cured me of that!!! I will try to keep up better, at least until I go to Williamsburg next month!!!!


----------



## eandesmom

Enjoying a few moments while Jeff watches the 24hr LeMons, his Fathers Day  activity of choice (it's taped so no spoilers!).  I hope all the dad's are having an amazing day, none of us mom's would be here without you!

We've been busy, but the end is in sight.

Last weekend was Evan's 15th birthday.  At our house you get to do whatever you want that day (well, as long as it's free and not a school day lol).  It was a gorgeous day and Evan's request was to go on a bike ride.  He wanted to go on a ride with his brother.  Which, though it sounds simple, was a pretty big request.

Eric just learned how to ride last summer.  He has never ridden outside of our street and hasn't really ridden since last summer until maybe a week or 2 ago when he did a spin around our street.  Eric doesn't have a bike that fits.  Evan's idea was that he would ride my bike and Eric would ride his.  Evan had been asking for this for quite some time and I've never let him as well, it's a rather nice bike and I'm rather attached to it even if I don't ride it anymore.  This honestly was the first time I felt I could trust him with it.  Evan got both bikes ready (all tires were flat, etc), figured out how to get them into my car as there was no way I was letting him head down the hill on my bike for his first outing and no way in any fashion for Eric.  We headed to the lake with very specific instructions.  I would walk the trail and they'd check in from some spots.  First though we did some parking lot training with Eric.

In short order they were off, I'd get reports, they kept wanting to go farther and then I made them turn around.  Pretty soon I saw this













Although I know Evan had an ulterior motive (commandeering my bike which he now refers to as his bike) it made my heart happy to see him get his brother out there which was no easy task.  They had a good time and it was best I wasn't there as the download after described some very newbie trail behaviour by Eric...who hopefully learned a lot from it.  Evan did a great job riding behind and coaching him as they went along.  

After the ride, per Evan's wishes, we went out for frozen yogurt, picked up Indian Food and watched Spiderman.  You have to love it when "whatever you want to do" is a quality family day all around 

This weekend it was Kendall's show, otherwise known as graduation!  We've had a houseful of guests, dinners, parties and definitely some drama but it's been a nice happy weekend full of a lot of good times, good food and family love.

















Whew!

This week has had it's share of trip planning.

*DL 1/2 Trip.*

Earlier in the week both Ann and I recieved emails and phone calls from Alaska Airlines that one of our flights had changed.  It was our return flight and the "new" flight was a solid 2 hours earlier!  For me, that wasn't acceptable.  That's a full 2 hours of vacation lost.    So I called and was able to get them to switch us to a different flight at a different airport and we got 1 1/2 hours of our trip back  

in exciting DL trip news, they released pictures of the medal.  SO cool!





*Food & Wine/ S. Caribbean Cruise Trip*

About a day after this, someone posted on our cruise FB page that SW had cancelled some flights.  While we only had 1 leg on SW, I decided to check all our flights, especially given the Alaska episode.  Sure enough, 2 of our 5 legs had changed.  Our connecting flight out of JFK to MCO at the start of the trip had moved 20 minutes earlier and then our flight to San Juan out of MCO had moved 10 minutes earlier.  All should be ok but it does make for a tighter connection in JFK than we'd like (1 hour) just given the size of JFK and it makes our 6:10 am flight even earlier.  10 minutes at that our of the morning is 10 minutes!

I did "book" a couple of things for the cruise.  We have decided to participate in a private DISboard mixology session and an adult only FE! 

I have also booked not one, but TWO new trips!  Or at least started the process



*Aulani
*
This one I've mentioned before.  We are hoping to take the E's to Aulani next spring break.  Because we own there, I've been able to book part of it since Mid May but have held off.  I'd held off for a couple of reasons.  First, we will be borrowing.  Second, the room category we want for the bulk of it is Ocean View.  OV fills last as there is the most of it and it's the most points.  Given our trip time of year, which is past most spring breaks and not tied to Easter, I doubt there will be issues at 7 months.  So, unless I wanted a low inventory room category that was likely to be gone, no real reason to book now and officially tie up points as once you borrow, you have to use them in that year.  Low risk for me given the time of the trip but still, it's a commitment.   My original plan had been for 1 night in a studio and then 5 in a one bedroom.  While we'd like a longer trip the reality is that Evan will have drama commitments back here and need to get back.  Or at least we think he will.  In reality we won't know anything until maybe a month before the trip so have to go on what we experienced this year.  As much as I'd like to not move, the reality is we will likely fly out on Friday evening and the thought of spending 50 points for a room we will just sleep in, not likely even be in until 11 or later at night Hawaii time, just seems silly.  Knowing our view junkie status though, we were considering making that studio night an ocean view as that will make for a nicer first morning coffee.

We may still do that.  However, I wanted to be conservative on points so I'd have options for something else.  DVC added a hotel room category to the 2015 bookings.  The hotel room has 2 queens, versus a sleeper sofa and a queen and does not have the kitchenette.  Same view as the standard studio (basically parking garage or conference center).  The hotel room is 1 point less than the studio and 8 less than the ocean view.  8 is a lot of points.  There aren't very many in this category so I decided to book 2 nights to be safe, so we had it as an option.  I can easily change it later.  I may or may not book anything else before the 7m date, we will see.  I can't book all of it until then anyway as I don't have enough of my Aulani points for the whole booking.

Why did I want to be conservative with my points?

Well...something occurred to me a few weeks ago.

When I upgraded my premier AP at Disneyland, they gave me a new extension date.  Instead of expiring on 12/29/14 it is good until 4/20/15.  I didn't have any trips planned after September so it seemed irrelevant at the time as we were planning Aulani for spring break.

Then runDisney announced the Star Wars races.  It occurred to me I'd have a park ticket!  I seriously though about it but a couple of things swayed me away.

1.  Jeff had zero interest
2.  It's not far after the holidays and my December training would be tough
3.  I'd have hotel cost and it would likely be offsite or a crazy amount of points to book though the DVC collection.  Which I couldn't even do now as they aren't booking for 2015 yet.  My experience with exploring that idea for the DL 1/2 didn't give me a lot of hope for availability for the lower point options (and it's really not a good use of points).
4.  For some reason, I just wasn't all that comfortable with doing this one solo.  Likely for reason #3 as much as anything.

With a giant cruise payment looming it was just as well, the timing stunk and the thing sold out in minutes.

and then it occurred to me.

I COULD do the *Princess*!

I had a ticket
I had miles for flight
I had points
I had zero issue doing that one by myself, plus I knew no matter what, I'd know people who were there

I also knew Jeff would totally support me doing that one solo.  Largely I suspect as because it is such a girly one, he wouldn't feel bad not doing it with me.

So I asked him.  I may or may not have leveraged the whole "I'd like to run PHM before I turn 50 card".  LOL!

He said GO FOR IT! (with the caveat of not cutting into the Aulani points or my vacation days for that trip lol).  It's a bit over 8m out for PHM bookings and I know that as we get to 7m the room booking frenzy will ensue.  I checked availability and was surprised to find some of my top choices available!

So I did!  I booked myself for 3 nights, BWV boardwalk view.  I figured if I was going solo, I'd make it a 4 night trip and pay cash for the first night so as to not cut things too close for Aulani or compromise our view type for that trip.  

While I was doing this, I was chatting with another DISer, who was on the fence about PHM.  We discussed rooming together and she made the decision to go for it too!  She's done this race before and I couldn't be more excited to be with someone who knows the ropes.  Not to mention someone who knows me, who I've run with before and will be running with again between now and then!

We are now booked for 2 nights at AKV Kidani Savanna view and then the 3 nights BWV with Boardwalk View.  She booked the 1st 2 nights using her home resort advantage and at 7m will waitlist for the BWV/BW view so we don't have to move.  But, we are both very ok if it doesn't come through, it's a win/win in either scenario.

Guess who my roomie is?

Yep!  Princess Ann!



We will both be online on 7/8 for early registration. 

This does create some outfit drama for me.  I'd been going with a very loose "Belle" outfit for the DL half.  But maybe I should save it for Princess?  then again it will be colder for Princess than it will be for the DL half.  I did test it at the 15K in May... and it performed pretty well!  well other than the pocket issue.  





I will be honest.  Right now my training isn't exactly where I'd like it to be.  The little blister callus issue from the race on 5/26 has set me back.  I tried running with the pad the podiatrist gave me and ultimately, after 3 attempts it became clear they were causing shin splints.  They definitely helped the blister callus issue but...I  decided that was a lesser evil than shin splints.  So on Wednesday, 1 mile into my run, I sat down, took off my shoes and removed them.  Between that, at the heat (75 and pretty darn humid that day) it wasn't exactly a stellar run but I did get 8.5 in so not awful on miles but certainly not my fastest effort ever.  Jeff does want to run today for Fathers Day and I am relieved to hear it as we are both feeling short on miles.  We will have Jeff's mom here through Thursday I think and a race on Saturday, hopefully after all that I can get my routine back.

One more week of school 

And a real trip update soon, probably tomorrow!  And then, I can catch up everywhere.


----------



## natebenma

Loved your life update!

Happy Birthday to Evan!!!  Sounds like wonderful requests for his special day.  I remember about Eric just learning to ride, because Ben is in the same "boat"- he just started riding last year at age 11.  We just got him a big boy bike, but I am nervous when he goes out and I usually accompany him.

Congratulations to Kendall!  What an exciting time for her.  So glad you had lots of family around to celebrate.  

Always enjoy your trip planning adventures.  Boo on the time changes for your flight.  Yuck!  Our flight to California next month was changed from 8 am to 6 am-  a HUGE difference.  We are going to have to get up around 3 that morning.  

 for Aulani with the E's and for your "solo" half marathon, with a friend.


----------



## PrincessInOz

HB Evan.  What a cool present to ask for and get.  
Well done to Kendall.  


Glad you got your flights sorted out.  Congrats on more holiday plans with Aulani and the Princess run.


----------



## rentayenta

Great real life updates! PHM? You go girl. I am liking the Belle yellow. 

And a very big congrates to Kendall.  

Glad you got the DL flights all worked out. I hate when airlines do that.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Nice update!  I've seen some of the pictures on FB, but fun seeing them all together.  You have some really exciting trips coming up. Can't wait to hear all about them!  And so glad you are almost through all the busy family time events.


----------



## franandaj

Wow!  You run as much in training as I walked on the most effortful day of my life!    At least I hope it was, that day killed me!

Your plans sound great!  An adult only FE sounds great!  I would love that!  I have no idea what to get for kids.

I hope all the plans come off as planned!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Wow! Lots going on! Congrats to Kendall and Happy birthday to Evan!  Sounds like you had some very nice celebrations!

When is the Princess?


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> I can't picture that at all.




So maybe they are really more for tennis and this pocket on the shorts is for balls?  












eandesmom said:


> Have you run yet with stuff in the pockets in the new one?



Yep, and it worked pretty well.... I could see it would work better if they were a tad tighter so that the items didn't slip the bit that they did... but all and all they worked out nicely!





eandesmom said:


> Last weekend was Evan's 15th birthday.  At our house you get to do whatever you want that day (well, as long as it's free and not a school day lol).  It was a gorgeous day and Evan's request was to go on a bike ride.  He wanted to go on a ride with his brother.  Which, though it sounds simple, was a pretty big request.



Happy late birthday to Evan!  I saw the posts on fb.  How special that he shares a day with other family members!!!  And what a nice day it looks like he had with his brother. 



eandesmom said:


> This weekend it was Kendall's show, otherwise known as graduation!  We've had a houseful of guests, dinners, parties and definitely some drama but it's been a nice happy weekend full of a lot of good times, good food and family love.



Congratulations to her!!!  Love the pics!  She sure looks like her dad, doesnt she?!



eandesmom said:


> Earlier in the week both Ann and I recieved emails and phone calls from Alaska Airlines that one of our flights had changed.  It was our return flight and the "new" flight was a solid 2 hours earlier!  For me, that wasn't acceptable.  That's a full 2 hours of vacation lost.    So I called and was able to get them to switch us to a different flight at a different airport and we got 1 1/2 hours of our trip back



SO thankful that you took care of this 



eandesmom said:


> in exciting DL trip news, they released pictures of the medal.  SO cool!



I am so excited to get that big D!!!!



eandesmom said:


> About a day after this, someone posted on our cruise FB page that SW had cancelled some flights.  While we only had 1 leg on SW, I decided to check all our flights, especially given the Alaska episode.  Sure enough, 2 of our 5 legs had changed.  Our connecting flight out of JFK to MCO at the start of the trip had moved 20 minutes earlier and then our flight to San Juan out of MCO had moved 10 minutes earlier.  All should be ok but it does make for a tighter connection in JFK than we'd like (1 hour) just given the size of JFK and it makes our 6:10 am flight even earlier.  10 minutes at that our of the morning is 10 minutes!



What is up with the schedule changes?  So weird.  Glad to hear it should all be ok.



eandesmom said:


> I did "book" a couple of things for the cruise.  We have decided to participate in a private DISboard mixology session and an adult only FE!



How fun!!!




eandesmom said:


> I have also booked not one, but TWO new trips!  Or at least started the process







eandesmom said:


> *Aulani
> *
> This one I've mentioned before.  We are hoping to take the E's to Aulani next spring break.  Because we own there, I've been able to book part of it since Mid May but have held off.  I'd held off for a couple of reasons.  First, we will be borrowing.  Second, the room category we want for the bulk of it is Ocean View.  OV fills last as there is the most of it and it's the most points.  Given our trip time of year, which is past most spring breaks and not tied to Easter, I doubt there will be issues at 7 months.  So, unless I wanted a low inventory room category that was likely to be gone, no real reason to book now and officially tie up points as once you borrow, you have to use them in that year.  Low risk for me given the time of the trip but still, it's a commitment.   My original plan had been for 1 night in a studio and then 5 in a one bedroom.  While we'd like a longer trip the reality is that Evan will have drama commitments back here and need to get back.  Or at least we think he will.  In reality we won't know anything until maybe a month before the trip so have to go on what we experienced this year.  As much as I'd like to not move, the reality is we will likely fly out on Friday evening and the thought of spending 50 points for a room we will just sleep in, not likely even be in until 11 or later at night Hawaii time, just seems silly.  Knowing our view junkie status though, we were considering making that studio night an ocean view as that will make for a nicer first morning coffee.
> 
> We may still do that.  However, I wanted to be conservative on points so I'd have options for something else.  DVC added a hotel room category to the 2015 bookings.  The hotel room has 2 queens, versus a sleeper sofa and a queen and does not have the kitchenette.  Same view as the standard studio (basically parking garage or conference center).  The hotel room is 1 point less than the studio and 8 less than the ocean view.  8 is a lot of points.  There aren't very many in this category so I decided to book 2 nights to be safe, so we had it as an option.  I can easily change it later.  I may or may not book anything else before the 7m date, we will see.  I can't book all of it until then anyway as I don't have enough of my Aulani points for the whole booking.



8 points is 8 points...  




eandesmom said:


> I COULD do the *Princess*!
> 
> I had a ticket
> I had miles for flight
> I had points
> I had zero issue doing that one by myself, plus I knew no matter what, I'd know people who were there
> 
> I also knew Jeff would totally support me doing that one solo.  Largely I suspect as because it is such a girly one, he wouldn't feel bad not doing it with me.
> 
> So I asked him.  I may or may not have leveraged the whole "I'd like to run PHM before I turn 50 card".  LOL!
> 
> He said GO FOR IT! (with the caveat of not cutting into the Aulani points or my vacation days for that trip lol).  It's a bit over 8m out for PHM bookings and I know that as we get to 7m the room booking frenzy will ensue.  I checked availability and was surprised to find some of my top choices available!
> 
> So I did!  I booked myself for 3 nights, BWV boardwalk view.  I figured if I was going solo, I'd make it a 4 night trip and pay cash for the first night so as to not cut things too close for Aulani or compromise our view type for that trip.








eandesmom said:


> While I was doing this, I was chatting with another DISer, who was on the fence about PHM.  We discussed rooming together and she made the decision to go for it too!  She's done this race before and I couldn't be more excited to be with someone who knows the ropes.  Not to mention someone who knows me, who I've run with before and will be running with again between now and then!
> 
> We are now booked for 2 nights at AKV Kidani Savanna view and then the 3 nights BWV with Boardwalk View.  She booked the 1st 2 nights using her home resort advantage and at 7m will waitlist for the BWV/BW view so we don't have to move.  But, we are both very ok if it doesn't come through, it's a win/win in either scenario.
> 
> Guess who my roomie is?
> 
> Yep!  Princess Ann!



  I am super excited!  Funny how you came to realize that you were wanting to do the phm just at the same time I was getting off the fence regarding if I was going.  


We will both be online on 7/8 for early registration. 


eandesmom said:


> This does create some outfit drama for me.  I'd been going with a very loose "Belle" outfit for the DL half.  But maybe I should save it for Princess?  then again it will be colder for Princess than it will be for the DL half.  I did test it at the 15K in May... and it performed pretty well!  well other than the pocket issue.



Love the outfit and pictures, btw.  I think it could work for either or both.  The phm will likely be cooler, but not cold.  At least last year when I did it I wasn't pretty warm most of the race.   

Course you could decide like me that you are back to square one for one of them. 



eandesmom said:


> I will be honest.  Right now my training isn't exactly where I'd like it to be.  The little blister callus issue from the race on 5/26 has set me back.  I tried running with the pad the podiatrist gave me and ultimately, after 3 attempts it became clear they were causing shin splints.  They definitely helped the blister callus issue but...I  decided that was a lesser evil than shin splints.  So on Wednesday, 1 mile into my run, I sat down, took off my shoes and removed them.  Between that, at the heat (75 and pretty darn humid that day) it wasn't exactly a stellar run but I did get 8.5 in so not awful on miles but certainly not my fastest effort ever.  Jeff does want to run today for Fathers Day and I am relieved to hear it as we are both feeling short on miles.  We will have Jeff's mom here through Thursday I think and a race on Saturday, hopefully after all that I can get my routine back.



I am sorry that the callus fix caused a different problem.  I agree though... shin splints are worse.   Yay for getting the 8.5 in this week.  It was a HUMID week.   I went out yesterday for my long run and while it wasn't 70 and you would think the humidity wouldn't matter.. it was at 80% and it really did affect me. 



eandesmom said:


> One more week of school



Tomorrow is Zoe's last day.  Seems odd... but I will take it.  Looking forward to this summer for sure!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi Cynthia! I can see you have been really busy with all of the end of the year activities.  Love the prom pics.   I'm glad grad weekend turned out so well.  Sounds like Evan enjoyed his day, too.  

Congrats on booking the Princess!   We are hiring a FNP who asked during the interview if we'd heard of the "Goofy run"  One of the docs said, "No, but I'll bet Tammie has!"    She is training for that as she's just getting back into running after a few years of school.  I told her I have Disney on speed dial, so we'll get along fine!


----------



## Pinkocto

Happy birthday to Evan! What nice birthday wishes  

Congratulations to Kendall!!!


Awesome about your trips!   do the E's know about Aulani?


----------



## eandesmom

natebenma said:


> Loved your life update!
> 
> Happy Birthday to Evan!!!  Sounds like wonderful requests for his special day.  I remember about Eric just learning to ride, because Ben is in the same "boat"- he just started riding last year at age 11.  We just got him a big boy bike, but I am nervous when he goes out and I usually accompany him.



I remember about Ben too!  

It was likely best it was Evan handling it, the whole thing stressed Jeff and I out to no end!  No one crashed, no blood, it was all good.



natebenma said:


> Congratulations to Kendall!  What an exciting time for her.  So glad you had lots of family around to celebrate.



We still do!  Well not lots, but my MIL is staying through Weds or Thurs.



natebenma said:


> Always enjoy your trip planning adventures.  Boo on the time changes for your flight.  Yuck!  Our flight to California next month was changed from 8 am to 6 am-  a HUGE difference.  We are going to have to get up around 3 that morning.



Oh no!  They couldn't get you onto something better that was closer to your original time?  Will that make for a horrid layover?



natebenma said:


> for Aulani with the E's and for your "solo" half marathon, with a friend.



Yes, it's not exactly solo now is it?    which is fabulous, I think it was more mentally I needed to decide for me if I wanted to do it regardless.  Once I did that, having a friend with me makes it even better!




PrincessInOz said:


> HB Evan.  What a cool present to ask for and get.
> Well done to Kendall.



Oh he asked for other presents  but this was just how he wanted to spend his actual day.




PrincessInOz said:


> Glad you got your flights sorted out.  Congrats on more holiday plans with Aulani and the Princess run.



Yes, I will need to keep an eye on them, I've never had that many changes before!



rentayenta said:


> Great real life updates! PHM? You go girl. I am liking the Belle yellow.



The yellow is fun, but it does complicate things on the outfit side.  It is all about the running outfit/costume of course.  LOL!  And I just can't imagine running that far in a tutu.   I am excited for PHM!  Of course I have to survive my first half in August first.  Kind of crazy to sign up for a 2nd half before I have done my first.




rentayenta said:


> And a very big congrates to Kendall.



Thanks!



rentayenta said:


> Glad you got the DL flights all worked out. I hate when airlines do that.



Me too.  I have never had that many changes and have always had some kind of notification so was a bit shocked on the Jet Blue ones.  We've never flown Jet Blue before but that didn't impress me at all.  Alaska went out of their way with the phone call and email



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Nice update!  I've seen some of the pictures on FB, but fun seeing them all together.  You have some really exciting trips coming up. Can't wait to hear all about them!  And so glad you are almost through all the busy family time events.



Yes, June is always nutty!  The kids all have other trips coming up sooner than we do so they are pretty excited at the moment.



franandaj said:


> Wow!  You run as much in training as I walked on the most effortful day of my life!    At least I hope it was, that day killed me!



  well I would guesstimate 10,000 steps is about 5 miles.  Could be a bit more depending on stride, each person varies.  I am glad to see you are still alive!  I definitely don't do an 8+ mile run each week although as it gets closer to the half I will be doing long and longer runs, hopefully getting up to about 14, maybe a little more.  Normal runs though are more in the 4-6 range.  Last night was 4.67 which on a very normal route for us on a weeknight.



franandaj said:


> Your plans sound great!  An adult only FE sounds great!  I would love that!  I have no idea what to get for kids.



we weren't going to do it but when the adult only one popped up...I couldn't resist.  I may regret it, now I have to haul stuff and figure it out but, adult only sounded fun.



franandaj said:


> I hope all the plans come off as planned!



Me too!


----------



## eandesmom

Mndisneygirl said:


> Wow! Lots going on! Congrats to Kendall and Happy birthday to Evan!  Sounds like you had some very nice celebrations!



We did!  I am exhausted.  LOL!



Mndisneygirl said:


> When is the Princess?



President's Day weekend



annmarieda said:


> So maybe they are really more for tennis and this pocket on the shorts is for balls?



Well I think it's for both.  There are actually 3 pockets on that skirt.  A zipper one in the back exterior waistband, a small interior waistband one that holds a key or maybe 1 shot block or a few beans and then that tennis ball pocket.  It says it has 2 gel pockets but I'm not sure if they mean the tennis ball one or the interior band one.












annmarieda said:


> Yep, and it worked pretty well.... I could see it would work better if they were a tad tighter so that the items didn't slip the bit that they did... but all and all they worked out nicely!



That's good.  I think lighter items are fine in most pockets, it's the phone that can be a challenge




annmarieda said:


> Happy late birthday to Evan!  I saw the posts on fb.  How special that he shares a day with other family members!!!  And what a nice day it looks like he had with his brother.



It is neat that he shares it with my dad and SIL



annmarieda said:


> Congratulations to her!!!  Love the pics!  She sure looks like her dad, doesnt she?!



She looks like her mom too, definitely a blend.  Jeff and his ex look a lot more alike then he and I do.  It is funny as his kids look like siblings and mine, wow, they really don't.  Evan looks like me and Eric like his dad and the 2 of us looked nothing alike!  Put all 4 together and it looks like a blend though.  



annmarieda said:


> SO thankful that you took care of this



No problem!



annmarieda said:


> I am so excited to get that big D!!!!



Me too!



annmarieda said:


> What is up with the schedule changes?  So weird.  Glad to hear it should all be ok.



Yes I think so, very annoying and now I'll be a bit paranoid



annmarieda said:


> 8 points is 8 points...



it really is 



annmarieda said:


> I am super excited!  Funny how you came to realize that you were wanting to do the phm just at the same time I was getting off the fence regarding if I was going.



It worked out perfectly!!!



annmarieda said:


> Love the outfit and pictures, btw.  I think it could work for either or both.  The phm will likely be cooler, but not cold.  At least last year when I did it I wasn't pretty warm most of the race.



For PHM I think I will need options.  Probably a short sleeve and a tank option and it will be a night before call based on weather as it can really go either way at that time of year.  I know I will want a tank for DL.  I feel kind of set on the DL outfit other than the fuel question so more likely I'll look for something new for Princess.  I am actually considering buying a picture, I do like them but really can't understand why they are so expensive.  Of course then I'd have to pick which one.  



annmarieda said:


> I am sorry that the callus fix caused a different problem.  I agree though... shin splints are worse.   Yay for getting the 8.5 in this week.  It was a HUMID week.   I went out yesterday for my long run and while it wasn't 70 and you would think the humidity wouldn't matter.. it was at 80% and it really did affect me.



Yes, it was 75 and 85% humidity for my run on Weds.  It was a slow run.  Not so much for the heat and humidity as the fact that I stopped twice to deal with the pad removal (I think they were too big because I do have the semi custom inserts already...had I the "stock" ones they would likely be fine) and twice to talk to Evan on the phone as he had an evening event he sprung on me mid run that he needed to get to and we were trying to coordinate.  After all that I decided to take a bio break and a quick stroll around my turn around park while I made sure I wasn't going to get yet another call.  LOL!  Still though, my pace was on the slower side.  Shin pain was as much a factor as the heat.  They were considerably better last night but not 100%.



annmarieda said:


> Tomorrow is Zoe's last day.  Seems odd... but I will take it.  Looking forward to this summer for sure!!



Very cool, boys are not out until Friday.



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi Cynthia! I can see you have been really busy with all of the end of the year activities.  Love the prom pics.   I'm glad grad weekend turned out so well.  Sounds like Evan enjoyed his day, too.




Yes, it's that time of year!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Congrats on booking the Princess!   We are hiring a FNP who asked during the interview if we'd heard of the "Goofy run"  One of the docs said, "No, but I'll bet Tammie has!"    She is training for that as she's just getting back into running after a few years of school.  I told her I have Disney on speed dial, so we'll get along fine!



I have zero interest in ever doing Goofy...or Dopey.   13.1 is plenty in one day...and one weekend!  LOL.



Pinkocto said:


> Happy birthday to Evan! What nice birthday wishes
> 
> Congratulations to Kendall!!!



Thanks!



Pinkocto said:


> Awesome about your trips!   do the E's know about Aulani?



They do.  They don't know I booked the first couple nights but they know it's the plan.  They also know it is a bit contingent on flight prices and my fall bonus but that it's the hope and plan.


----------



## glennbo123

for planning more trips!


----------



## afwdwfan

Wow... that's an awful lot going on there!  Happy (belated) Birthday to Evan, and congratulations to Kendall.  

The trip plans look great.  I'm glad that you were able to leverage in an extra trip with Ann to run the Princess.  It looks like the 2 of you should have a great time together.  If it isn't taking away from your Aulani plans, then it looks like a perfect idea!


----------



## emmysmommy

Exiting stuff planned here!  I love your logic and how you formulate your trip planning... I know it's coming but I love the delivery!  BTW, having a Premier AP you HAVE to squeeze in that PHM!   

That's awesome that older E wanted younger E to share a bike ride on his bday!  

Congrats to Kendall for her graduation.  She looked beautiful.  Graduation for Em is this week so the madness is beginning for our household.


----------



## eandesmom

glennbo123 said:


> for planning more trips!



More trips is always good!



afwdwfan said:


> Wow... that's an awful lot going on there!  Happy (belated) Birthday to Evan, and congratulations to Kendall.



Thanks!



afwdwfan said:


> The trip plans look great.  I'm glad that you were able to leverage in an extra trip with Ann to run the Princess.  It looks like the 2 of you should have a great time together.  If it isn't taking away from your Aulani plans, then it looks like a perfect idea!



I am very excited to run the PHM, I think it will be a very different experience all around and it will be neat to be able to compare the 2.  Running it with Ann is icing on the cake!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Happy belated birthday to Evan and congratulations to Kendall!

Things have been quite busy for you!  Good to see the vacation plans coming together.  I hope all of the Aulani plans work out--can't wait to see what the kids think of that place.

Good job manipulating the hubby to get into the Princess!  If my wife used that line on me I definitely would have caved, too.


----------



## elphie101

Good to hear how everyone is doing! Sounds like a great birthday for Evan - my brother asked to spend his birthday with me, DF and our other brother and I know it warmed my mother's heart  And congrats to Kendall!

I'm quite envious of your trip planning, Aulani and the PHM both sound excellent. After the TOT I think PHM is next on my list (if I can work myself up that far!)

I think DL has far better medals then WDW's races, that half medal will look great on you!


----------



## Leshaface

Happy Birthday to Eric!  What a great way to spend his birthday.

And congratulations to Kendall!

Look at all these fun trips coming up in the near future.  Looks awesome!

I really like your race photos and Belle inspired running gear

I think that's awesome that you'll be teaming up with another DIS'er for PHM!  Very fun!


----------



## Leshaface

Sorry double post


----------



## mickeystoontown

What a nice birthday choice Eric made!  It looks like it turned out to be a great day!

Congratulations to Kendall on her graduation!

Wow!  You have some great trips planned.  I keep saying that I'm going to get back into running (haven't done it seriously in years) but, so far, I'm still a complete and total slacker.  I'm envious of those of you who are so dedicated.


----------



## eandesmom

emmysmommy said:


> Exiting stuff planned here!  I love your logic and how you formulate your trip planning... I know it's coming but I love the delivery!  BTW, having a Premier AP you HAVE to squeeze in that PHM!



HAVE to is right!  



emmysmommy said:


> That's awesome that older E wanted younger E to share a bike ride on his bday!



It was



emmysmommy said:


> Congrats to Kendall for her graduation.  She looked beautiful.  Graduation for Em is this week so the madness is beginning for our household.



Madness is right!  I am exhausted.  I swear, if it's nice out on Sunday I will just sit on my deck all day and do NOTHING



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Happy belated birthday to Evan and congratulations to Kendall!



Thanks!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Things have been quite busy for you!  Good to see the vacation plans coming together.  I hope all of the Aulani plans work out--can't wait to see what the kids think of that place.



It will be interesting.  We have some fears they will be bored but we will see.  They are a bit past the play in the pool age, though I am sure they will like the lazy river.  But I think we will be fine.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Good job manipulating the hubby to get into the Princess!  If my wife used that line on me I definitely would have caved, too.



  Gotta work it!



elphie101 said:


> Good to hear how everyone is doing! Sounds like a great birthday for Evan - my brother asked to spend his birthday with me, DF and our other brother and I know it warmed my mother's heart  And congrats to Kendall!



It is just wonderful when kids actually put family first...on their own!



elphie101 said:


> I'm quite envious of your trip planning, Aulani and the PHM both sound excellent. After the TOT I think PHM is next on my list (if I can work myself up that far!)
> 
> 
> 
> elphie101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think DL has far better medals then WDW's races, that half medal will look great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you registered for TOT, both of you?  Very cool, I didn't realize that.  If you can run 10, you can do 13.  At least I tell myself that, I've not actually run that far yet (13 that is, I have run 10 lol).  I LOVE the "D" medal!
> 
> 
> 
> Leshaface said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to Eric!  What a great way to spend his birthday.
> 
> And congratulations to Kendall!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks!  It was actually Evan's birthday
> 
> 
> 
> Leshaface said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all these fun trips coming up in the near future.  Looks awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> August seems so far away but it really isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Leshaface said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your race photos and Belle inspired running gear
> 
> I think that's awesome that you'll be teaming up with another DIS'er for PHM!  Very fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks,  I am tempted to buy one of them, which would be a first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mickeystoontown said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a nice birthday choice Eric made!  It looks like it turned out to be a great day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was actually Evan, and it was a gorgeous day, couldn't have been nicer!
> 
> 
> 
> mickeystoontown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations to Kendall on her graduation!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> mickeystoontown said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  You have some great trips planned.  I keep saying that I'm going to get back into running (haven't done it seriously in years) but, so far, I'm still a complete and total slacker.  I'm envious of those of you who are so dedicated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dedicated is a stretch.  I try.  It doesn't always work with the schedule, June is tough to maintain the routine we'd like but we try.  Once you get a routine going it helps a lot to stay on track.   I'm not really sure I'd call it serious either but having it in the mix regularly is good and I am glad I am doing it despite the fact I never, ever thought I would.
Click to expand...


----------



## MEK

eandesmom said:


> and then it occurred to me.
> 
> I COULD do the *Princess*!
> 
> I had a ticket
> I had miles for flight
> I had points
> I had zero issue doing that one by myself, plus I knew no matter what, I'd know people who were there
> 
> 
> So I did!  I booked myself for 3 nights, BWV boardwalk view.  I figured if I was going solo, I'd make it a 4 night trip and pay cash for the first night so as to not cut things too close for Aulani or compromise our view type for that trip.
> 
> While I was doing this, I was chatting with another DISer, who was on the fence about PHM.  We discussed rooming together and she made the decision to go for it too!  She's done this race before and I couldn't be more excited to be with someone who knows the ropes.  Not to mention someone who knows me, who I've run with before and will be running with again between now and then!
> 
> We are now booked for 2 nights at AKV Kidani Savanna view and then the 3 nights BWV with Boardwalk View.  She booked the 1st 2 nights using her home resort advantage and at 7m will waitlist for the BWV/BW view so we don't have to move.  But, we are both very ok if it doesn't come through, it's a win/win in either scenario.
> 
> Guess who my roomie is?
> 
> Yep!  Princess Ann!
> 
> 
> 
> We will both be online on 7/8 for early registration.



I TOTALLY could see this coming!  I think its awesome!  That's one Disney race I think would be a lot of fun!  And I think its wonderful that Princess Ann got a new DVC contract.  I would say the stars pretty much aligned on this one!  



eandesmom said:


> This does create some outfit drama for me.  I'd been going with a very loose "Belle" outfit for the DL half.  But maybe I should save it for Princess?



  You guys crack me up on your running outfits.  When I first got into running, eons ago, I did it solely as crossing training for cycling, which requires the correct clothes, shoes, gloves, helmet, bike set-up, repair items, ect. That stuff got to be labor intensive.  I remember thinking how great running was because all I needed was a good pair of shoes and a jog bra.  I've never been into cute outfits, but reading about yours and Ann's clothing dilemmas has me thinking more about style this days.  Those jog skirts do look kind-of neat.  I told Ann that I am intrigued.  

Congrats to Kendall on her graduation.  She looks so much like Jeff in those pictures!  But in a  girly way!  She is really a lovely young lady and I wish her much success.  

Belated Happy B-day to Evan!  I would totally pick a bike ride, too!


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> I TOTALLY could see this coming!  I think its awesome!  That's one Disney race I think would be a lot of fun!  And I think its wonderful that Princess Ann got a new DVC contract.  I would say the stars pretty much aligned on this one!



Definitely!



MEK said:


> You guys crack me up on your running outfits.  When I first got into running, eons ago, I did it solely as crossing training for cycling, which requires the correct clothes, shoes, gloves, helmet, bike set-up, repair items, ect. That stuff got to be labor intensive.  I remember thinking how great running was because all I needed was a good pair of shoes and a jog bra.  I've never been into cute outfits, but reading about yours and Ann's clothing dilemmas has me thinking more about style this days.  Those jog skirts do look kind-of neat.  I told Ann that I am intrigued.



There are outfits I guess, and costumes.  Some people go nuts at the Disney races in costume.  Some people get really into costumes at certain local races, especially of course when they are themed and costumes are encouraged.  Which can cause issues...you should have seen some of the folks post race at the emerald city one I did.  Some sad looking witches and tin men that had ditched things along the way and clearly had experienced some issues.  They say to never test anything new on race day and wow, I can see why.  I did test the yellow skirt on race day but have worn that brand now almost exclusively for all runs so wasn't overly concerned.  Still, I did have one small issue, or discovery I guess.  Testing things out is good!

As a general rule I admit, I like cute workout clothes that fit well, function the way I want them to and that I am not allergic to.  For me, with running, this actually meant buying all new stuff.  When I started running I thought it was going to be just about a good pair of shoes, socks, shorts and a bra.  The stuff I'd been using in the gym just wasn't right for running at all.  I didn't own a pair of running shorts, I didn't really own a running bra as all my gym tops had built in support (and I had to get rid of most of them anyway due to allergies) and those didn't breathe enough to run it plus the allergy situation, my socks weren't good for running, etc.  The shoe thing was first and was complicated, who knew!  But it got worked out, I invested in one good pair of shorts and bra, an initial batch of socks and I was off.

As I went on though it became clear that the tops I had weren't suited to running, and then as the weather changed, I needed other things to run in the rain, wind, cold, etc.  Could I do it without those things?  Sure, but I'm a heck of a lot more comfortable with them and obviously my allergies complicate the situation a lot.  As nice as the concept was that it would be a cheap sport, for me it really hasn't been once you add up the shoes, shorts, knickers, capri's, tights, bra's, undies, tanks, long sleeve tech tees, short sleeve tech tees, running specific rain jacket, gps watch and my fancy sports rx sunglasses. None of which I had prior to running. Those were all need to have...the skirts...those were just for fun.  LOL!  I did add it all slowly over the past year but still, ouch!  I am super picky about this stuff which didn't help.  I do think longer distances are a big factor.  I could probably run in most things for a couple of miles but start to go past 3 or 4, I need things that can keep up and not cause issues.  So it's been a gradual process of identifying what I needed and wanted and what worked best, as distance increased as well as running in inclement weather, the needs evolved.  If it's cute though, much better.  

All that said, it is only the Disney races that I've ever thought about having a specific outfit or costume for and that certainly is largely due to getting caught up in the fact that a lot of folks do it.  When I first contemplated it, I really thought I'd just wear shorts and maybe a themed tank but here I am, in an actual skirt.  A lot of folks get a skirt for a Disney race and then like them so much they were them for everyday running or all their local races.  I have a friend here who runs skirts for all her races and she does a lot that are non Disney.  And then of course there are the tutus....

Anyway...I think you probably would like a skirt. There are a ton of different styles and fits.  One nice thing is that many of them are over compression shorts.  I think a lot of folks like these as the compression shorts are a bit longer so help avoid chafing especially on longer runs but the skirt covers the compression so folks aren't self conscious if that makes sense.  For people that don't want compression you can find skirts with built in briefs or skirts that go over whatever short you want to wear under it.  Pockets can be a big deal too depending on what you want.  I have 3 skirts so far total.  One I got for super cheap just to try a skirt out.  I didn't want to invest too much the first time as I really wasn't sure I'd like it so I watched for sales (and of course have to limit it to certain brands and fabrics...stupid allergy!).  The first one I got has the briefs, not shorts and was from skirt sports online.  Next one was a xmas gift from the boys and is compression shorts which I had never worn before other than cycling.  I like that one but it is warmer than just shorts as it's simply more fabric.  This last one is definitely marketed for both tennis and running and the shorts are made of mesh.  Kind of weird and kind of brilliant all at  the same time.  Both of the others are from Athleta.  The yellow one breathes really well but still helps avoid chafing.  I admit, I've never worn it just for every day running but I really did like it on the 15K!  And it wouldn't surprise me if I do wear it this summer every now and then as it is pretty darn cute.  And comfy!

So...yeah...PHM.  No clue what I will wear but I've lots of time.  The weather too is a bit of a wild card so could influence it quite a bit, I'll probably want to bring options given the time of year.



MEK said:


> Congrats to Kendall on her graduation.  She looks so much like Jeff in those pictures!  But in a  girly way!  She is really a lovely young lady and I wish her much success.



Thanks!  She looks a lot like her mom too



MEK said:


> Belated Happy B-day to Evan!  I would totally pick a bike ride, too!



Me too!  That used to be my mothers day activity, every year.  Now it's a hike if I can, with the whole gang, this year it was a 10 mile run 

It's too cold on my birthday for any of that.  On my birthday...I want the spa.  Not that I ever actually go to the spa but I can want it, right?


----------



## Stew_Mouse

Excellent report going! I love reading about your planning, your stories sound just like what I do in my head. Nice to know I'm not alone. 

Also really enjoying the running reports from you and others. I ran my first half marathon (without training!!! ) in March. I've done a 10K before, but that was ages ago. Anyway, after I finished, I was convinced I would never do another, haha, but that didn't last long. I haven't signed up for any, but do believe I am hearing the call.... 

Thanks for your reports! I really enjoy them!


----------



## KatMark

Cynthia, I apologize for falling behind. It's been a rough week.

I love that Evan decided on a bike ride with his brother...that just warms my heart.

I know I congratulated you on FB, but congrats again on Kendall's graduation.

Plans seem to be coming along as always for you.


----------



## eandesmom

Stew_Mouse said:


> Excellent report going! I love reading about your planning, your stories sound just like what I do in my head. Nice to know I'm not alone.



Sometimes they should probably stay in my head 



Stew_Mouse said:


> Also really enjoying the running reports from you and others. I ran my first half marathon (without training!!! ) in March. I've done a 10K before, but that was ages ago. Anyway, after I finished, I was convinced I would never do another, haha, but that didn't last long. I haven't signed up for any, but do believe I am hearing the call....



Yikes!  Without training, impressive and scary all at once.  I've yet to do my first, hopefully I will survive!



Stew_Mouse said:


> Thanks for your reports! I really enjoy them!



Thank you so much for reading!!!



KatMark said:


> Cynthia, I apologize for falling behind. It's been a rough week.



Oh Kathy, you have nothing to apologize for   I've subbed to yours and that's about it.    Hopefully this weekend will give me some nice catch up time.  The good news is you've not missed much.



KatMark said:


> I love that Evan decided on a bike ride with his brother...that just warms my heart.



mine too



KatMark said:


> I know I congratulated you on FB, but congrats again on Kendall's graduation.



Thanks!  I confess though, I am VERY glad it is over



KatMark said:


> Plans seem to be coming along as always for you.



thank goodness for planning, it makes some of the days bearable huh!


----------



## dizneeat

All caught up again. FAR too much going on here to comment on it all, but I love the rainbow dresses photo of the prom. Ups, now I let you know HOW far behind I was. 
I will stay on top more once school is over. I promise!


----------



## eandesmom

dizneeat said:


> All caught up again. FAR too much going on here to comment on it all, but I love the rainbow dresses photo of the prom. Ups, now I let you know HOW far behind I was.
> I will stay on top more once school is over. I promise!



Oh Karin, you are way ahead of me in terms of getting caught up!



thanks for reading!!!!!!


----------



## eandesmom

Oh my goodness.  Lets get this TR back on track!  I figured I'd get a REAL trip update up and then I can focus on all my threads, I feel like totally lame DISer!  I've missed reports starting and ending I've been so nutty.  Boo.

Where were we?

We had dealt with the aftermath of too much fun the day before, run around Crescent Lake, waved at my parents as they boarded a bus, bought ourselves a treat at the bakery and sent the rest of the gang off without us.  Tummies full  and cleaned up, it was our turn to head out.  But to where?

How about a recap?  Since it's been so long, I bet you've all forgotten!

Day 1.  Magic Kingdom with FP+ followed by Epcot for dinner and CP
Day 2.  DHS day with FP+, dinner at the Poly and a surprise swing through Epcot
Day 3.  AK morning , pool break,  NYE at Epcot with FP+
Day 4.  DHS morning with FP+,  Tea at the GF, Osborn Lights and FP+, Fend for yourself dinner at Epcot.
Day 5.  Islands of Adventure, dinner at Fort Wilderness
Which brings us to Day 6.

And it would appear we were a bit shy on time at a very important park!  That needed to be fixed.

The rest of the gang had been there for at least an hour and in the case of my folks and Kerri and Eric, closer to 2.   

As for us, well we strolled in closer to 2pm! 





Jeff's band got the blue mickey head  of fun





Fortunately for us, all the FP's had been timed for later in the day.
But in short order we were in and just in time to meet folks for a calm little ride.  You know, the kind good parents let their kids go on after they've had a middle of the night episode.

Yep, this is how positive we were that he was not sick.





Gotta love the "deliberately bored" mug for the camera

Q on the other hand, had a different approach





As you can see, it was still chilly out





Melissa hates thrill rides but for some reason, this one works





While we sailed through space, the parental units went for a photo op













And then another one









I like this one





If memory serves, we all split up after this.  Kerri and Eric had some magic fast passes and I am pretty sure he took our Eric on HM as there had been drama on NYE with Test Track.  The "big boys" had wanted him in their car and for whatever reason there wasn't room for our Eric and he had been pretty bummed about how it all went down so big Eric wanted to make it right and do something with just him.  The rest of us had FP's for BTMRR butit was down.  Again. 

Mel and the boys did some spinning





As did Evan and I.  I think. It's pretty clearly a photo taken from another teacup, not the side.  LOL! Jeff definitely did not.

And then we had to go here





The teacups wore her out









Leftover NYE stage?  Or is that a dance party?  Clearly I don't track these things well.





And then,  a ride that for once EVERYONE could go on!

























That photo round goes to Quin and Jeff 

Continued in next post


----------



## IheartDDuck

Hahaha, nice on Evan having ulterior motive on commandeering your bike.  Those kids.  So smart they are.  That's awesome that they were able to ride together and that they enjoyed it.

It really was a quality family day for you!  Those are the best, aren't they?

You're going to be at the Princess yay!!!!!  We'll have to get together!  I'm so excited and yet terrified about the race at the same time.


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

By now it was 4:30 and we were all starving.  I'd had, yep, that croissant and a yogurt.  Jeff, a giant cinnamon roll and maybe a couple of pieces of sausage.  The boys had had something I think before we'd gotten to the park but at any rate we were cold and hungry so decided to start the meander out.  It was crowded though!  And, given that we'd not be back in this park again this trip, with all of us, a photo was in order.

Except the PP photo was having issues, camera had frozen up and he was swapping spots with someone.  So much for the full group shot!









The hub, though you can't really tell in the pics, was crazy!  And it was COLD.  Everyone was ready to go.  I however was trying to fit in a DISmeet!  In the craziness we found each other and had a minute to say hi.

Proof!





It was so lovely to finally meet Happydog and her lovely family.  I was really bummed it was short and rushed as I'd have loved to hang out with them more. I felt rude as my kids were being uber impatient.   Hopefully next time!!!!

As we exited, night was rolling in, as was even chillier weather













We split up at the entry.  My folks, Kerri and Eric took the bus back to their hotel to get ready for dinner.  The rest of us took the monorail.  It was Melissa and the boys last park day and park visit at WDW, the last day on their tickets.  They had a few shopping stops to make in the WS.  Much to the boys dismay, I did not let the E's go with them.  Mel needed her alone time with her boys, soaking up that last magic.  Instead, we walked through Epcot ourselves and attempted a picture of Eric with his favorite dog Pluto.
As you can see it didn't turn out.  At all!





The boys REALLY wanted to head to the WS but we would have more park days and more Epcot time later.  We needed more food.  For the boys that is.  Tonight was adult night out and I'd bought them some frozen pizza.  There was concerns that it wasn't quite enough so we decided to see if there were any good supplements at the BC Marketplace on our way, and to check out that store.  We ended up buying a frozen lasagna for "on the side".
Arriving back at the ranch the truth was, we were all starving.  Especially Jeff and I.  Evan decided to get creative and make us a snack.

Presentation IS everything you know!





Like vultures, we inhaled so quickly we just left all the bags out for easy restocking. With a little adult beverage on the side of course!





When packing for the trip, we'd all brought something cute for dinner (the girls that is) but the reality was it was COLD.  Which meant pants.  The only pants I had...were jeans.  I think the only pants anyone had...were jeans.  Oh well, so much for dressing up for dinner!  We dressed up our jeans as much as we could with what we had to work with and walked as quickly as possible across the bridge.  Luckily it was close as my feet, in their cute sandals, were icicles.

(edited to add...walking across the bridge = Blue Zoo).  oops!

This helped warm us up.









Thank you Happydog for this drink recommendation!

*Burnt Orange* 
_herradura blanco infused with brûléed orange and muddled with agave nectar, grand marnier, and orange_

YUM!  A little sweet, I couldnt have done 2 of them, but it was a perfect starter.  As were the crab nachos which she has raved about for years and I'd never tried.  We inhaled those before I could attempt a picture, not to mention the lighting in there is horrible.

I went for the Ahi




*Ahi Tuna*
_benne seed rub, fresh water eel, braised shiitake mushrooms, daikon
_
I think this was Kerri's, the simply fish (I think)





Eric's





I have no idea, it doesn't really match anything on their menu right now, meat wise.


Jeff had the swordfish





*Dirty South Swordfish*
_barbeque rubbed, house smoked tasso risotto, rock shrimp, littleneck clams
_

He gave me his clams




Melissa went for chicken, all specially arranged for her allergies





Dad had whatever the special was





My sisters birthday was early December but I'd noted it on the ressie





The rest of us got a couple things to share I think





It was a really fun evening.  I love the kids, all of them.  But it was really special to have a true adult only night out and just enjoy being together, wonderful food, wonderful wine and wonderful people.  And yes, being away from all of them for 1 night.  LOL!  This would be our last dinner together.  We had one more group meal planned but the next day Kerri and Eric would be doing their own kind of adult day and the rest of us had other, very busy, plans, so in some ways it was a close to the trip and it really couldnt have been nicer.

We all strolled back home and got ourselves to bed, it was going to be a busy busy morning.

Moving Day


----------



## annmarieda

I love all the ride photos!  

You can definitely tell that it was cooler out.  You are all bundled up quite well.


----------



## annmarieda

Ok you posted as I was posting...

The group photo is great... but again... you all look cold!

 for the dismeet.  Those are always fun.  I think it is hard on our families though.  They don't often get why we have to carve out a time for someone we "know" from online not to mention having patience is not so easy a thing for kids. 

Dinner looked amazing.  Where was it?


----------



## IheartDDuck

Hahaha, I totally posted in between your update before!

Yup.  Get on Space Mountain, we know you're feeling okay.  

Everyone is so serious on Buzz.  I love it!

At least you were able to fit a DISmeet in.  Even though some of them end up being brief, I just love being able to have them.

Woah...that flaming drink looks awesome.


----------



## Pinkocto

Glad you guys got in some MK action! Love the PP pics of your folks  that a Gaston is a riot! 

Dinner sounds lovely and looks delicious. What fun drinks. 

How did the kids survive in the villa?


----------



## rentayenta

The burnt orange drink looks fun and the food looks delicious but where was dinner? I read it twice and don't see the name. In my defense I have been at a conference all day. Bo-ring!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Love the ride pictures from MK.  Another fun day.

Your adult dinner looks good....and I'm with Jenny.  Where did you go?


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Great day at MK - looks a little cold though.   I see the castle shot probably wasn't your fav, but at least you got one.  

Nice idea for dinner.  Pulling off group plans can be hard with different tastes and budgets, etc.  Nice job!


----------



## franandaj

I guess I'm late enough on commenting that you had a chance to go back and add where dinner was at. It looks really good. Someday. Sounds like overall it was a nice family day. You got in a few things with everyone, a few things with immediate family units, and while the kids were being kids you did pull off the DISmeet and had proof!

Loved all the ride and PP Photos.  You're great with making use out of the value of the PP. We just never take enough pics to make it worth it.  Maybe with our friends next year.

Looking forward to the rest and the treehouses!


----------



## Flossbolna

Nice update!! However, seeing how bundled up you all are, I am not sold on a NYE trip to WDW. I like it warm. If I want to freeze in a theme park, I can always just go to Paris... 

Thanks for adding that it was bluezoo for your dinner. I read the update just after you posted it and just could not figure out where it was! Food looks delicious, but that drink looks even better!  Still not sure, I need to try bluezoo since I am not a huge seafood lover and Michael does not eat anything out of the sea. Maybe if I get another sisters trip to WDW!


----------



## KatMark

I go that blue Mickey a couple times. 

Fun photos of Space Mountain. I don't like seeing all of you bundled up in the coats though. 

The photopass pictures of your parents with Gaston are great as are the ones by the castle.

Fun times on the Tea Cups and you can never go wrong with the People Mover.

It's too bad the photographers camera froze for your "final" group picture. But you all look great with whose ever camera  you used.

An adult only evening? Heavenly! Your drinks look delightful and the food looks good too,


----------



## eandesmom

IheartDDuck said:


> Hahaha, nice on Evan having ulterior motive on commandeering your bike.  Those kids.  So smart they are.  That's awesome that they were able to ride together and that they enjoyed it.



That boy can work it for sure!



IheartDDuck said:


> It really was a quality family day for you!  Those are the best, aren't they?



They are!  Sometimes the stars actually align like that.



IheartDDuck said:


> You're going to be at the Princess yay!!!!!  We'll have to get together!  I'm so excited and yet terrified about the race at the same time.



I feel the same.  Seriously there are days where I am like, what was I thinking to run that far?  Yesterday being one of them.  

We will definitely have to get together!



annmarieda said:


> I love all the ride photos!
> 
> You can definitely tell that it was cooler out.  You are all bundled up quite well.



It was chilly that day!  Not the coldest day though....



annmarieda said:


> Ok you posted as I was posting...



Ninja post!



annmarieda said:


> The group photo is great... but again... you all look cold!



We were!  and the kids were ansty at that point, not a great combo



annmarieda said:


> for the dismeet.  Those are always fun.  I think it is hard on our families though.  They don't often get why we have to carve out a time for someone we "know" from online not to mention having patience is not so easy a thing for kids.



My family, in general, is great about it.  The group mentality of the teens though...they were ready to go.  I was bummed, Jennifer is one of the DISers I've known the longest and feels like a IRL friend and I was really looking forward to spending some time with her and her family.  I hope we have another chance to do so!  Preferably sans kids, over crab nachos and flaming drinks at Blue Zoo.  

her boys are adorable though!



annmarieda said:


> Dinner looked amazing.  Where was it?



Too funny, I didn't realize I'd left that out, guess I assumed everyone would know since we walked over the bridge from BW to get there.  It was at Blue Zoo.

YUM!  love that place



IheartDDuck said:


> Hahaha, I totally posted in between your update before!



Ninja!



IheartDDuck said:


> Yup.  Get on Space Mountain, we know you're feeling okay.



Parents of the year, huh.    Had he gotten sick again, had any kind of fever, anything, he'd have been grounded but we were really sure it was just a solid case of overdoing it.




IheartDDuck said:


> Everyone is so serious on Buzz.  I love it!



I SUCK at Buzz.  Not horrible at TSM but wow, I'm an epic failure as a space ranger.  The pictures are funny.



IheartDDuck said:


> At least you were able to fit a DISmeet in.  Even though some of them end up being brief, I just love being able to have them.



Me too!  I was sad though, I adore Jen and was hoping to really spend some time...hopefully another trip.



IheartDDuck said:


> Woah...that flaming drink looks awesome.



it was!!!!!!!!!  we would not have tried it were it not for Jennifer and Matt's ringing endorsement.  She is my go to gal for yummy drinks, I have 2 of her drink recipes that we make on a semi regular basis and I totally trusted their opinion.  Which was good as I don't think we'd have ordered it on our own.  I could definitely see us doing dinner just at the bar in Sept on the Thursday night and having those again.

Actually that sounds like a much better idea.  Right now we were debating between hopeful soft opening of the F&W kiosks or RR but the idea of heading to DTD for RR after a red eye kind of gives me hives just thinking about it.  I have a ressie for both nights but the next night is for sure F&W so....hmmn.  Jeff really wants dinner at RR.  Cramping my style there!



Pinkocto said:


> Glad you guys got in some MK action! Love the PP pics of your folks  that a Gaston is a riot!



Aren't those pictures a riot?  Talk about mugging for the camera!



Pinkocto said:


> Dinner sounds lovely and looks delicious. What fun drinks.



I love Blue Zoo, it definitely did not disappoint.  Sometimes the 2nd visit to a place you loved just doesn't quite compare but this one did, and may have exceeded it for me.



Pinkocto said:


> How did the kids survive in the villa?



They did fine!  Had pizza, lasagne, watched a movie and I'm sure played on all the devices that were in the villa at the time.  I imagine they needed the down night as much as we did even if they didn't say so and I know they were looking forward to their own boys night in, without adults.  I am glad it was cold, we didn't have to deal with anyone attempting to hit the pool or hot tub without us there.


----------



## MEK

I am cold just looking at your pictures.  BRRRRR!

I remember you posted that drink on FB.  What is actually lit on fire?  What is that?  

Dinner looks wonderful.  So glad everyone enjoyed a last meal together.  I really MUST try those crab nachos.

Yay for meeting Happydog!  I loved getting to meet her and Michelle in October.  And, of course, Denny probably still has a huge crush on her.


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> It was chilly that day!  Not the coldest day though....



uh oh!  That doesnt sound good.



eandesmom said:


> Ninja post!







eandesmom said:


> My family, in general, is great about it.  The group mentality of the teens though...they were ready to go.  I was bummed, Jennifer is one of the DISers I've known the longest and feels like a IRL friend and I was really looking forward to spending some time with her and her family.  I hope we have another chance to do so!  Preferably sans kids, over crab nachos and flaming drinks at Blue Zoo.



Hopefully you will get a chance for that!  




eandesmom said:


> Too funny, I didn't realize I'd left that out, guess I assumed everyone would know since we walked over the bridge from BW to get there.  It was at Blue Zoo.



I didn't even think about the bridge part.  I guess I thought bridge that crosses to BC or YC.  I have such limited experience with the Swan or Dolphin...


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> The burnt orange drink looks fun and the food looks delicious but where was dinner? I read it twice and don't see the name. In my defense I have been at a conference all day. Bo-ring!



So funny, I didn't even realize I'd not put in that minor detail.

Blue Zoo!



PrincessInOz said:


> Love the ride pictures from MK.  Another fun day.
> 
> Your adult dinner looks good....and I'm with Jenny.  Where did you go?



Yep, total fail on my part.  I have edited it to add.  Blue Zoo!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Great day at MK - looks a little cold though.   I see the castle shot probably wasn't your fav, but at least you got one.




I'd have liked a nice PP one that had my dad in it too but it was better than nothing



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Nice idea for dinner.  Pulling off group plans can be hard with different tastes and budgets, etc.  Nice job!



Dinner was a group decision and Blue Zoo won over Flying Fish.  Everyone loved it.  



franandaj said:


> I guess I'm late enough on commenting that you had a chance to go back and add where dinner was at. It looks really good. Someday. Sounds like overall it was a nice family day. You got in a few things with everyone, a few things with immediate family units, and while the kids were being kids you did pull off the DISmeet and had proof!



Total fail on the restaurant name, I didn't even realize. Apparently I assume everyone recalls the PTR plan or can guess by the strolling over the bridge comment.  Or that they can read my mind.  

It was a really good day, a nice down day, which we all needed.



franandaj said:


> Loved all the ride and PP Photos.  You're great with making use out of the value of the PP. We just never take enough pics to make it worth it.  Maybe with our friends next year.



With that many people the PP+ really paid off.  The ride photos, which we'd never buy otherwise, are an absolute riot and I am so glad we have them.  It is hard to make the pictures pay off really but if you can get at least 5 you'd buy anyway...at the prices they sell them at...then the pre-buy can really start to make sense.  Still, being part of a share really really helps!



franandaj said:


> Looking forward to the rest and the treehouses!



Treehouses coming up soon!



Flossbolna said:


> Nice update!! However, seeing how bundled up you all are, I am not sold on a NYE trip to WDW. I like it warm. If I want to freeze in a theme park, I can always just go to Paris...



True enough.  I'd do NYE in Paris versus flying that far too.  That said, the holiday decorations, NYE itself, the Osborn lights....totally worth being cold for.  However...FP+ made it bearable.  Without it...it would have been a very very different trip.



Flossbolna said:


> Thanks for adding that it was bluezoo for your dinner. I read the update just after you posted it and just could not figure out where it was! Food looks delicious, but that drink looks even better!  Still not sure, I need to try bluezoo since I am not a huge seafood lover and Michael does not eat anything out of the sea. Maybe if I get another sisters trip to WDW!



Total fail on my part there.  They have non seafood too, I think our table was half seafood, a couple of chickens and one meat dish.  Everyone was thrilled with their food.  They have a lovely bar and a nice appetizer menu.  Jeff and I were just discussing that eating at the bar on our first night in Sept, might be the perfect thing to do!


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> I go that blue Mickey a couple times.



In the big picture of issues, it was minor.  Jeff had it a couple of times, the boys maybe once.  I had it once in May.  But it is annoying!



KatMark said:


> Fun photos of Space Mountain. I don't like seeing all of you bundled up in the coats though.



It was chilly!  I was wishing I'd packed the parka.



KatMark said:


> The photopass pictures of your parents with Gaston are great as are the ones by the castle.



They were quite good at getting those PP pics all on their own, some super cute ones too!



KatMark said:


> Fun times on the Tea Cups and you can never go wrong with the People Mover.



Classics!



KatMark said:


> It's too bad the photographers camera froze for your "final" group picture. But you all look great with whose ever camera  you used.



I think that was my phone!



KatMark said:


> An adult only evening? Heavenly! Your drinks look delightful and the food looks good too,



It was heavenly.  It's a pretty special thing to be out with your family, by choice, and just truly enjoy being together.  I always feel so blessed in those moments.  It was a great evening.



MEK said:


> I am cold just looking at your pictures.  BRRRRR!



Yup



MEK said:


> I remember you posted that drink on FB.  What is actually lit on fire?  What is that?



It's the orange.  It's coated in sugar and who knows what and they light it up! Which then caramelizes the sugar on it, hence the "burnt orange"



MEK said:


> Dinner looks wonderful.  So glad everyone enjoyed a last meal together.  I really MUST try those crab nachos.



They have a TON of crab on them.  SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good



MEK said:


> Yay for meeting Happydog!  I loved getting to meet her and Michelle in October.  And, of course, Denny probably still has a huge crush on her.



Well really, how could you not?  Then again, Matt isn't exactly hard on the eyes...and he's got the park ranger turned professor thing going on...

Yeah,  I just want to be them





annmarieda said:


> uh oh!  That doesnt sound good.



nope



annmarieda said:


> I didn't even think about the bridge part.  I guess I thought bridge that crosses to BC or YC.  I have such limited experience with the Swan or Dolphin...



I need to quit expecting anyone to read my mind.


----------



## natebenma

Wow, you are not catching a break on the weather!  Rainy or Cold.  

Still some fun time in MK with the family.  A nice variety of rides and experiences for everyone. 

That was all you had to eat that day before dinner?  Your skimpy breakfast and some cheese/cracker/deli meat appetizers.  I can't even imagine what my state of mind or mood would have been with that little in my tummy! 

Looks like you made up for it with a wonderful dinner!  I have never been to Blue Zoo, but everything you showed and described sounds incredible.  What a great drink to start out with! 





eandesmom said:


> Oh no!  They couldn't get you onto something better that was closer to your original time?  Will that make for a horrid layover?



Regarding the change from an 8 am flight to 6 am-  no, nothing available until much much later in the day.  The good news is that our layover is actually 4 days-  we are breaking up the flight to Hawaii with a stay in Disneyland.  And the other bright side is that with a 6 am flight, we will be landing in California at 9:30 am, so we will have all afternoon and evening (if we are not zombies) at the parks.  

I have been trying to reread parts of your Aulani TR when I have a chance.  






eandesmom said:


> I need to quit expecting anyone to read my mind.



I knew you were going to say that!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Oh my goodness.  Lets get this TR back on track!  I figured I'd get a REAL trip update up and then I can focus on all my threads, I feel like totally lame DISer!  I've missed reports starting and ending I've been so nutty.



I feel like I go away for the weekend and suddenly everyone has posted 5 mega-chapters in their TR's. 



eandesmom said:


> But in short order we were in and just in time to meet folks for a calm little ride.  You know, the kind good parents let their kids go on after they've had a middle of the night episode.





It's scientifically proven that kids recover 75% faster in Disney parks.



eandesmom said:


> Mel and the boys did some spinning
> 
> As did Evan and I.  I think. It's pretty clearly a photo taken from another teacup, not the side.  LOL! Jeff definitely did not.



I can't blame Jeff in the least there.



eandesmom said:


> That photo round goes to Quin and Jeff



Definitely some winners!



eandesmom said:


> The hub, though you can't really tell in the pics, was crazy!  And it was COLD.  Everyone was ready to go.  I however was trying to fit in a DISmeet!  In the craziness we found each other and had a minute to say hi.
> 
> Proof!



 Even fast DISmeets are better than none!



eandesmom said:


> Presentation IS everything you know!



It's less important in my burger joints. 



eandesmom said:


> When packing for the trip, we'd all brought something cute for dinner (the girls that is) but the reality was it was COLD.



It's still striking to look at the pictures and see everyone bundled up.  You just don't expect that from Florida.



eandesmom said:


> It was a really fun evening.  I love the kids, all of them.  But it was really special to have a true adult only night out and just enjoy being together, wonderful food, wonderful wine and wonderful people.



Everybody needs a break from parenting responsibilities.


----------



## jedijill

Playing catch up again.

bluezoo looks awesome....I have to make it over there some of these days.

Jill in CO


----------



## Leshaface

I love the photo of the boys on Buzz with their tongues sticking out in concentration.  I'm pretty sure I do the same thing!

Great idea on having an adult night.  I'm sure you all needed that mid-trip.  Too bad it was too cold to get all dressed up!


----------



## eandesmom

natebenma said:


> Wow, you are not catching a break on the weather!  Rainy or Cold.



Nope!  There is one coming though.  At some point.



natebenma said:


> Still some fun time in MK with the family.  A nice variety of rides and experiences for everyone.
> 
> That was all you had to eat that day before dinner?  Your skimpy breakfast and some cheese/cracker/deli meat appetizers.  I can't even imagine what my state of mind or mood would have been with that little in my tummy!



A greek yogurt and turkey sausage and a croissant is skimpy?  I am pretty sure I had all of those...though it is possible it was just the croissant.  I am pretty bad about skipping either breakfast or lunch, this really would be a pretty normal day for me for total intake.  I generally don't eat until 11 at the earliest.



natebenma said:


> Looks like you made up for it with a wonderful dinner!  I have never been to Blue Zoo, but everything you showed and described sounds incredible.  What a great drink to start out with!



Yes, between the Crab Nacho's, Ahi, and whatever nibbles of dessert I had, I can promise I was not short on calories!  And that's not including the flaming drink and wine!



natebenma said:


> Regarding the change from an 8 am flight to 6 am-  no, nothing available until much much later in the day.  The good news is that our layover is actually 4 days-  we are breaking up the flight to Hawaii with a stay in Disneyland.  And the other bright side is that with a 6 am flight, we will be landing in California at 9:30 am, so we will have all afternoon and evening (if we are not zombies) at the parks.
> 
> I have been trying to reread parts of your Aulani TR when I have a chance.



Feel free to PM or email me if you have any questions about either 



natebenma said:


> I knew you were going to say that!





Should have made it a contest



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I feel like I go away for the weekend and suddenly everyone has posted 5 mega-chapters in their TR's.



I know the feeling!  I had great intentions to get caught up this weekend.  Instead I think I caught up on 3 total???  Lame.




natebenma said:


> It's scientifically proven that kids recover 75% faster in Disney parks.



I bet it is.  And then get sick again the minute they get home.



natebenma said:


> I can't blame Jeff in the least there.



No spinning for you?



natebenma said:


> Definitely some winners!



They are funny are'nt they?



natebenma said:


> Even fast DISmeets are better than none!



Very true!



natebenma said:


> It's less important in my burger joints.







natebenma said:


> It's still striking to look at the pictures and see everyone bundled up.  You just don't expect that from Florida.



Honestly my family did NOT believe me that they'd need the layers.  I had read enough Dec/Jan TR's and seen the pics myself, to know better.  Jeff made fun of me for the scarves I gave to all the girls.  We will see who had the last laugh on that one!



natebenma said:


> Everybody needs a break from parenting responsibilities.



Yes!!!!



jedijill said:


> Playing catch up again.



I am SO bummed I didn't think to PM you about the first mixology group, I mentioned you in a comment on the thread but then just saw that you'd been unsubbed somehow so probably missed it.  Glad a second one is happening but bummed we won't be in the same one.

I just booked the craziest excursion for Jeff and I....



jedijill said:


> bluezoo looks awesome....I have to make it over there some of these days.
> 
> Jill in CO



BZ is outstanding, a really nice respite from Disney.  Very adult, semi swanky but still casual.



Leshaface said:


> I love the photo of the boys on Buzz with their tongues sticking out in concentration.  I'm pretty sure I do the same thing!



Man it was like the battle to the death with some of us.  Too funny!



Leshaface said:


> Great idea on having an adult night.  I'm sure you all needed that mid-trip.  Too bad it was too cold to get all dressed up!



We did need it, it was such a fun and relaxing night.  Great way to decompress.


----------



## elphie101

We're hoping to register for the TOT in 2015 (and make it our 1 year wedding anniversary trip, since our APs will be up in early October of next year). Plenty of time to start training (I figure I should probably try a 10k first!)

Ah, Space Mountain is the MK barometer for stomach bugs isn't it? Glad to seen everyone made it off ok though!

It's almost easy to forget how utterly awful this past winter was when you're reading this TR in almost-July but your pictures bring it right back. Being in Disney when it's cold is so odd - it really brings the real world back in.

I can't believe you went that long without eating - I can't imagine it with all those delicious treats lying around  Bluezoo looks fantastic though, I feel like I can taste that fish now.

Great update!


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> Yep, this is how positive we were that he was not sick.


That doesn't really tell us anything.  I mean, if you were really positive about it, you'd be sitting right in front of him. 



eandesmom said:


> Gotta love the "deliberately bored" mug for the camera


Jeff kind of looks like he had the same thing going on. 



eandesmom said:


> The rest of us had FP's for BTMRR butit was down.  Again.


  So frustrating... 



eandesmom said:


> That photo round goes to Quin and Jeff


  Great, intense action shots. 



eandesmom said:


> Evan decided to get creative and make us a snack.
> 
> Presentation IS everything you know!


Well done, Evan.  Some fine culinary skills.  



eandesmom said:


> It was a really fun evening.  I love the kids, all of them.  But it was really special to have a true adult only night out and just enjoy being together, wonderful food, wonderful wine and wonderful people.  And yes, being away from all of them for 1 night.  LOL!  This would be our last dinner together.  We had one more group meal planned but the next day Kerri and Eric would be doing their own kind of adult day and the rest of us had other, very busy, plans, so in some ways it was a close to the trip and it really couldnt have been nicer.


Seems absolutely perfect.  I mean, the boys can't get into too much trouble back in the room by themselves... can they?  

I know that this dinner had to mean so much to you, your sisters and your parents.  I'm glad you had a chance to let your guard down for a bit and just enjoy each others' company over a nice dinner.


----------



## eandesmom

elphie101 said:


> We're hoping to register for the TOT in 2015 (and make it our 1 year wedding anniversary trip, since our APs will be up in early October of next year). Plenty of time to start training (I figure I should probably try a 10k first!)



How perfect would that be!  And you've tons of time for a 10K.  I'd do it for 2 reasons, 1 to have proof of time so you aren't in the last corral and 2 to just get the feel for that kind of race.  I know you got some of it at EE.



elphie101 said:


> Ah, Space Mountain is the MK barometer for stomach bugs isn't it? Glad to seen everyone made it off ok though!



Well RRC or EE could work as well.  ToT for that matter too.  



elphie101 said:


> It's almost easy to forget how utterly awful this past winter was when you're reading this TR in almost-July but your pictures bring it right back. Being in Disney when it's cold is so odd - it really brings the real world back in.



it was odd!



elphie101 said:


> I can't believe you went that long without eating - I can't imagine it with all those delicious treats lying around  Bluezoo looks fantastic though, I feel like I can taste that fish now.



Well, I wasn't really around any treats in between when I did eat so I didn't feel like I missed anything.  Honestly lunch around 11 and dinner at 8 is a pretty normal day for me.  I am not a snacker.




afwdwfan said:


> That doesn't really tell us anything.  I mean, if you were really positive about it, you'd be sitting right in front of him.



Yeah, I'm chopped liver, the kids want to ride with their cousins, not me!




afwdwfan said:


> Great, intense action shots.



Laser like focus!



afwdwfan said:


> Well done, Evan.  Some fine culinary skills.



He cracked me up.  I've never seen slices of deli ham on cheese and cracker platter like that before.  It was deli salami too...kind of big but it worked.



afwdwfan said:


> Seems absolutely perfect.  I mean, the boys can't get into too much trouble back in the room by themselves... can they?



Not without the wrath of mom!  And Aunt Mel.  And Jeff.  You guess who they are the most scared of.



Seriously though, it was cold, they'd had virtually no TV or other electronics for days, we'd checked out a few movies for them...they were not going anywhere.  It is a blessing when you can leave them at night.  We ditch them at home all the time!  LOL.

Just not overnight....to Evan's great disappointment.  Nope buddy..not EVER.




afwdwfan said:


> I know that this dinner had to mean so much to you, your sisters and your parents.  I'm glad you had a chance to let your guard down for a bit and just enjoy each others' company over a nice dinner.



It was an absolute blast.


----------



## Chilly

More trips planned, you'll never finish all your TRs 

Adult time is always good, we went to Corfu last week for Freya's first holiday and we tried to have date night but it didn't really work sadly as Freya decided that was the night she'd be unhappy.


----------



## eandesmom

Chilly said:


> More trips planned, you'll never finish all your TRs



Isn't that the truth!



Chilly said:


> Adult time is always good, we went to Corfu last week for Freya's first holiday and we tried to have date night but it didn't really work sadly as Freya decided that was the night she'd be unhappy.



Ah...Corfu 

Sigh

Bummer about the date night though!


----------



## eandesmom

I am sloooooooooooooooly geting caught up.  If I haven't made it to your thread, I am on my way soon!

Today was moving day!  We would be checking out of BWV and heading to the Treehouse villas!  For those of you who may not know, the THV IS the reason we bought into DVC.  My boys have been dying to sleep in a treehouse since they heard they existed.  Especially in a treehouse, with the cousins! At the time, the point values for the THV were a great deal and they were very hard to get as a result.  We'd been dancing around the idea of DVC for a couple of years and finally pulled the  plug when a particular deal was offered that made sense.

That was in 2012.  We still hadn't stayed at the treehouses, or at our original home resort, SSR, of which the treehouses are part.  We'd also added on twice, at 2 other resorts!  Still, having that 11 month advantage was huge, especially at the time of year in which our trip fell.  The boys really wanted the bulk of the trip to be at the treehouses, however we felt that wasnt really practical.  It would be farther away from those not staying in our villa, and farther away from the parks in general.  With the crowds, BWV made far more sense for the early NYE portion of the trip.  Originally we had planned for this to be a WDW day.  However, for a variety of reasons things moved around, mostly so we could spend more time with Kerri and Eric.  Today we would be splitting up.  Kerri and Eric would be having a couples day at WDW.  The rest of us would head back to Universal for the day and see the "other" park as well as hit anything we'd missed on our first day at Islands of Adventure.  As you might recall, that was actually quite a lot thanks to the rain.  Or quite a lot for Jeff and I, the kids had done pretty well.  Today we would be handling things differently.  On our first outing to the dark side, we had done town cars, leaving early in the morning and coming back mid evening.  Instead we would be renting cars, driving ourselves over, and leaving whenever we felt like it.  We would have 2 cars.  As my parents were staying for the rest of the week, they needed a car for their later days to visit friends and change hotels.  Jeff would be flying the following day and needed a car for that.  The plan was that the guys would pick up the cars while I had bell services pick up our things.  My parents, Melissa and her boys would head straight to Universal.  Jeff and I and the E's would head to THV and check us in, then over to Universal.  The boys weren't happy about it but the reality of it was there were only so many seatbelts and they wouldn't fit in the other car.  Suck it up buttercup.  Plus Mel wanted a little alone time with her boys.  I'd be getting 3 days of it later so I was good.

In many ways this meant a later start to the day.  Cars could not be picked up until 9.   This was because we were picking them up next door, at the Swan!  LOVE that. So easy.  We took that time to pack everyone up.  And realized something was missing.

Kolby's brand new Ravenclaw T shirt from the previous visit to Islands of Adventure. As well as some small animal, I dont even recall what it was or where it came from but it was also Kolby's. Apparently Kolby had stripped in the middle of the night.  On the night Eric had gotten sick.  On the night theyd bundled up all the sheets and sent them out with housekeeping.

Sigh.

Calls were made of course but that shirt was gone.  And it stayed gone.  I will say this time, unlike my previous missing clothing episode over at the YC, Disney did an AMAZING job of looking, calling and updating. I promised to buy him a new one.  What else could I do?  It wasn't his fault it was gone and it certainly wasn't in my sisters budget to buy a 2nd one.

The men went to get the cars and I got busy feeding the gang.  And using up what I could grocery wise.  Thanks to the beauty of biscuits in a can and a real oven everyone enjoyed some tasty biscuit, egg, cheese and ham breakfast sandwiches.  I love being in a villa with a kitchen!  Right as they finished the call came that the cars were ready.  Mel and gang headed down while we waited for bell services who came just as they were leaving.  A quick split of the luggage  and we were off.  While we sent a lot of the bags to be transferred, wed decided we would drive the groceries over with us on the off chance it was ready and to ensure stuff made it into cold storage right away.  Arriving at SSR I went ahead to check in.  And for some reason, it took quite a while, again!  First the line was simply slow.  Then when I got up to the deskthey said I wasn't checked out of BWV.  Um.  Ok.  I'd settled my bill the night before and it was after check out time.  Really people, I needed to go back again? When there are 7 of you in a room apparently that takes a bit to check out out, and back in.  Or at least it took her a bit.  She confimed ALL my band were working fine and with that, we were off.  

By then we were getting texts.  Traffic was AWFUL on the highway heading to Universal.  Which meant we needed to figure out an alternativeusing our phone gps. 

As we drove, more texts.  The line from the highway to get into the Universal garage was awful as well.  Like a parking lot.  Except they weren't even parked yet.



We decided to try and park at one of the hotels instead of the garage.  As we got closer, we finally heard the rest of the crew had made it into the garage and were off to Islands of Adventure.  Driving along we passed the new value hotel that was soon to be opening.  I think it's open now.  We were NOT impressed with the exterior at all and from what I understand, you do not get any real onsite benefits so we didn't see the draw.  At all.  Our plan had to park at Hard Rock, mostly as we know our way best around that resort.  However we didn't find where to park there easily and instead, ended up at RPH.  There was a paid lot and based on the textsit didn't seem to be that much more than the nightmare garage and a heck of a lot easier.  In short order we were parked and out the door.

And then back in the door.  Or trunk.  Much debate was had about weather and layers and if I recall correctly we did end up electing to carry layers with us, though some (aka boys and men) had left them in the car originally.
Finallywe were on property, and on our way to the park.  We were all a little taken aback that the group had elected to hit IoA first.  I'd thought the whole point of this 2nd day was Universal, and the E's were chomping at the bit.  
As we walked in we found out that Mel and the boys were in line for FJ.  Which had like an hour wait.  And no one was really sure how long theyd been in line as again, the cell service SUCKED

Great.

Mom and Dad were...doing something.  

Visions of the separation disaster of the previous visit to that area of the park haunted both Jeff and I.

I had 2 kids that ONLY wanted to be with their cousins and were not happy with the later arrival as it was.

But those cousins were busy at the moment

What to do?

It was noon, or after noon actually...and I'd yet to take a single picture

Gardening Grandma


----------



## MEK

Oh wow - going to Universal on your resort change day.  I bet that was a challenge.  I think I remember reading about that in your other TR.  

So - tell me about this resort parking?  Is the cost the same?  Do you think its more convenient.  I need to know the tricks to Universal.

That is a TOTAL bummer about the T-shirt going missing in the laundry.  Ugh!  I hope you are able to find a new one.  And somebody ended up with a really nice shirt.  

Yayayayayay for the treehouse villas.  Did you get in before they change the point structure?  I'm thinking probably not.


----------



## KatMark

I think I've only done 3 updates total since I started the TR. With Mark losing his job, my boss leaving for a two-month vacation, and my mom in rehab, I've not had time to do an update. So you've not missed much on mine.

Sorry to hear about the t-shirt and the stuffed animal disappearing. But Disney does normally go out of their way to find it.

I didn't realize you couldn't get a car at the Swan (although we got ours at the Dolphin) until 11:00 a.m.? I wonder why so late.

I can't believe you went to Universal on check out day. I can't wait to hear if this was a better excursion than the first one.


----------



## rentayenta

THV!


----------



## IheartDDuck

THV moving day, woot woot!  We loved them in July last year!  Just so awesome.

Oh no!  I'm sorry the items were lost.  I'm glad that Disney really tried to find them.  They did that for us once when we checked out of the Boardwalk to head home later in the evening, and my (dingbat) brother left his inhaler on the bed, and it apparently got wrapped up in the sheets.  They really did great job finding it and keeping in touch with us along the way.

I don't see the draw of Universals new resort either!  Like, okay.  It's a value resort, but you get NOTHING from them.  You stay at any other resort, and they give you express passes.  Cabana Bay.  Nothing at all.  Not worth it in my opinion.  Plus, it looks kinda cheap to me.


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> Apparently Kolby had stripped in the middle of the night.  On the night Eric had gotten sick.  On the night theyd bundled up all the sheets and sent them out with housekeeping.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> Calls were made of course but that shirt was gone.


Gotta feel bad for the kid.  Like you said, it wasn't his fault.  I hope you were able to find a replacement.



eandesmom said:


> First the line was simply slow.  Then when I got up to the deskthey said I wasn't checked out of BWV.  Um.  Ok.  I'd settled my bill the night before and it was after check out time.


  First time I've ever heard of that one...  At least they were able to get it straightened out. 



eandesmom said:


> As we drove, more texts.  The line from the highway to get into the Universal garage was awful as well.  Like a parking lot.  Except they weren't even parked yet.


  I have never seen any kind of traffic jam getting into Universal.  But then again, I've never rolled in middle of the day during the week around New Years Day either. 



eandesmom said:


> We were NOT impressed with the exterior at all and from what I understand, you do not get any real onsite benefits so we didn't see the draw.  At all.


  I didn't realize that.  Yeah, if you're not getting the Express Pass benefits, there is no way I'd want to stay there.  Totally not worth it.  Just as well stay at my Disney resort instead of moving for a night or 2.  



eandesmom said:


> What to do?


Transformers.  Definitely Transformers. That will appease the grumpy boys until they reunite with their cousins.


----------



## mickeystoontown

Moving day!  Or should I have said Moving day ?  What a bummer that you couldn't get your rental car until 11:00.  Seems late to me but whadda I know? I've never had to rent a car before. 

Ugh, the story of the traffic going to Universal sounds like a nightmare.  We are thinking of adding a Universal day to our 2015 trip and I hate driving through Orlando traffic.  

Oh no, I hope that the cousins reunite sooner rather than later since they all just wanted to spend time together.


----------



## elphie101

Nice cliffhanger - I'm going to guess a Margaritaville visit 

In all seriousness, how crazy that history was starting to repeat itself? And I had no idea it was such a process to check in and out on the same day like that - strange.


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> Oh wow - going to Universal on your resort change day.  I bet that was a challenge.  I think I remember reading about that in your other TR.



Yeah.  Honestly it was easier when we only planned one universal day.  Originally it was just one day total.  Then Mel really wanted 2 as her kids would want the Universal side.  Which of course mine would too.  So it was going to be just Mel and I, and the kids.

I figured Jeff could handle the move...originally he also thought he might fly this day

Then my dad decided he wanted a second day over there too.  Not for Universal but to go back to Harry Potter in case he missed stuff.

Then Jeff decided he'd rather go to the park with us and flying wouldn't happen that day.

It really was the only day we could do it.  Earlier, pre NYE made no sense as without the onsite benefits it would have been even worse.  2 days in a row going there sounded exhausting to all of us but with Mel and her boys leaving the next day...doing it on moving day was the only option.



MEK said:


> So - tell me about this resort parking?  Is the cost the same?  Do you think its more convenient.  I need to know the tricks to Universal.



It's definitely frowned upon and not easy to find but it worked out great for us.  In this instance it was definitely better but it's not closer than the big garage.  If it was a non peak time I might stick to the garage.



MEK said:


> That is a TOTAL bummer about the T-shirt going missing in the laundry.  Ugh!  I hope you are able to find a new one.  And somebody ended up with a really nice shirt.



More likely it got shredded in the wash.  I don't quite understand it but they were rather convinced that somehow shirts that get tangled in sheets get eaten.  Literally.  It was bizarre.  It would likely be ruined anyway...I'm sure they bleach those sheets to death.



MEK said:


> Yayayayayay for the treehouse villas.  Did you get in before they change the point structure?  I'm thinking probably not.



Nope.  BOO.  Hence the 3 nights there.  In some ways I'd have preferred a 5/4 split than the 6/3 but we were pretty stuck based on what we had available to work with at 11m.  I didn't try to change at 7 as in the end BWV was closer to my folks and Kerri and Eric and it seemed best to stay over there while the others were still in FL.



KatMark said:


> I think I've only done 3 updates total since I started the TR. With Mark losing his job, my boss leaving for a two-month vacation, and my mom in rehab, I've not had time to do an update. So you've not missed much on mine.



I think I missed the part about the rehab.  Oh Kathy!  I am so sorry for all you are going though.



KatMark said:


> Sorry to hear about the t-shirt and the stuffed animal disappearing. But Disney does normally go out of their way to find it.



It was such the opposite level of customer service from our YC fiasco it was a bit fascinating.



KatMark said:


> I didn't realize you couldn't get a car at the Swan (although we got ours at the Dolphin) until 11:00 a.m.? I wonder why so late.



I miss typed.  And honestly it may have been the Dolphin, it was one or the other lol.  They could get them at 9.  Still, by the time cars were picked up and the first one drove to Universal...they didn't get in the park until close to 11 I think given the traffic and garage scenario.  We weren't all that far behind them.  I think we got there at noon.  My first picture is closer to 1 but I didn't take a pic right away at all.



KatMark said:


> I can't believe you went to Universal on check out day. I can't wait to hear if this was a better excursion than the first one.



We shall see huh!



rentayenta said:


> THV!



Yes THV!!!!!!!!!!!!!



IheartDDuck said:


> THV moving day, woot woot!  We loved them in July last year!  Just so awesome.



I could live in one.  Literally



IheartDDuck said:


> Oh no!  I'm sorry the items were lost.  I'm glad that Disney really tried to find them.  They did that for us once when we checked out of the Boardwalk to head home later in the evening, and my (dingbat) brother left his inhaler on the bed, and it apparently got wrapped up in the sheets.  They really did great job finding it and keeping in touch with us along the way.



I had such a poor experience at the YC that my expectations for any customer service was really low but thankfully it wasn't the case this time.  Not that they ever found it but I do believe they tried.



IheartDDuck said:


> I don't see the draw of Universals new resort either!  Like, okay.  It's a value resort, but you get NOTHING from them.  You stay at any other resort, and they give you express passes.  Cabana Bay.  Nothing at all.  Not worth it in my opinion.  Plus, it looks kinda cheap to me.



It looked VERY cheap to us too.



afwdwfan said:


> Gotta feel bad for the kid.  Like you said, it wasn't his fault.  I hope you were able to find a replacement.



No, wasn't his fault but it was a little brutal, you know how "cheap" those theme park tees are.  



afwdwfan said:


> First time I've ever heard of that one...  At least they were able to get it straightened out.



Yes, it sure slowed things down though.  



afwdwfan said:


> I have never seen any kind of traffic jam getting into Universal.  But then again, I've never rolled in middle of the day during the week around New Years Day either.



I wouldn't advise it



afwdwfan said:


> I didn't realize that.  Yeah, if you're not getting the Express Pass benefits, there is no way I'd want to stay there.  Totally not worth it.  Just as well stay at my Disney resort instead of moving for a night or 2.



Exactly



afwdwfan said:


> Transformers.  Definitely Transformers. That will appease the grumpy boys until they reunite with their cousins.



Except....the rest of the gang was in the other park....


----------



## Leshaface

Really looking forward to seeing the THV!  DH really wants to stay there someday, but I couldn't see 4 of us staying there in such a big villa...of course he wouldn't mind

That's the worst losing items on vacation.  I lost a really nice, expensive sandal once, but didn't realize it until we were actually at home unpacking


----------



## Pinkocto

Despite the outcome I'm so impressed with them looking for the shirt and keeping you in the loop. This is exactly the opposite of what happened to us at the BCV this last trip... 


Moving day! THV is on my list if I ever want to travel with multiple people  

Was a villa available or did you have to leave the groceries with bell services?


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I am learning an awful lot from your TR Cynthia!
Like, maybe I should plan Universal on a trip where I have lots of extra days, not around NY.
Trying to please a large group is difficult.

I am glad you enjoyed a nice adults only dinner.

We've rented a car from Swolphin too. It's so convenient!

THV - can't wait to see your pics!  Someone else had some on a TR and I recognized the bathroom faucet as the same one in my bathroom!

So you got to Universal, now, what do you do??? Cousins on the other side?  Boys will be wanting to get together I bet...


----------



## eandesmom

mickeystoontown said:


> Moving day!  Or should I have said Moving day ?  What a bummer that you couldn't get your rental car until 11:00.  Seems late to me but whadda I know? I've never had to rent a car before.



It was 9, not sure why I typed 11!  We were on the road to Universal by 11, I think the first group was closer to 10 am when they left but it's a bit blurry



mickeystoontown said:


> Ugh, the story of the traffic going to Universal sounds like a nightmare.  We are thinking of adding a Universal day to our 2015 trip and I hate driving through Orlando traffic.



The back roads were MUCH better.  It was the route our town car had taken on the way back the previous night and it worked great.



mickeystoontown said:


> Oh no, I hope that the cousins reunite sooner rather than later since they all just wanted to spend time together.



That was my hope too!



elphie101 said:


> Nice cliffhanger - I'm going to guess a Margaritaville visit







elphie101 said:


> In all seriousness, how crazy that history was starting to repeat itself? And I had no idea it was such a process to check in and out on the same day like that - strange.



We've done the split stay many a time.  It wasn't until magic bands that I think it became an issue.  I've left my gang sleeping at one resort and gone, checked into the next, and gone back.  Never a problem.  The bands slowed it down for sure.  But overall our check ins at both resorts took forever, go figure.



Leshaface said:


> Really looking forward to seeing the THV!  DH really wants to stay there someday, but I couldn't see 4 of us staying there in such a big villa...of course he wouldn't mind



I could live in a treehouse.  LOVE the layout



Leshaface said:


> That's the worst losing items on vacation.  I lost a really nice, expensive sandal once, but didn't realize it until we were actually at home unpacking



Jeff is horrible about wrecking things on trips but we don't often actually lose much.  Stolen...but that's a different story.  I left a robe on DCL once, that was a HUGE bummer.  I still miss that robe, it was the perfect travel size.



Pinkocto said:


> Despite the outcome I'm so impressed with them looking for the shirt and keeping you in the loop. This is exactly the opposite of what happened to us at the BCV this last trip...



Oh no!!!!  Polar opposite of what happened to us at YC a few years back...wonder if you experience was similar.  I really should have written to Disney about it, it was just awful and kept getting worse.



Pinkocto said:


> Moving day! THV is on my list if I ever want to travel with multiple people



  it is wonderful wonderful beyond wonderful for a large group



Pinkocto said:


> Was a villa available or did you have to leave the groceries with bell services?



Had to leave with bell services. I am trying to recall if she gave me our villa number then or if it was later.



Mndisneygirl said:


> I am learning an awful lot from your TR Cynthia!
> Like, maybe I should plan Universal on a trip where I have lots of extra days, not around NY.



Much as I hate to say it, I am not sure I'd want to attempt Universal again, at a peak time of year, without being onsite.  It could happen and lord knows it's cheaper to stay at Disney thanks to DVC but UGH.  It wasn't something we could skip though so we made the best of it.  Still, expensive outing for that level of frustration.



Mndisneygirl said:


> Trying to please a large group is difficult.



It is.  Lots of agendas.  Which really only came into play at Universal somehow and probably was all my issue.



Mndisneygirl said:


> I am glad you enjoyed a nice adults only dinner.



it was fabulous!



Mndisneygirl said:


> We've rented a car from Swolphin too. It's so convenient!



Soooooooooo nice!  I'd do that every time



Mndisneygirl said:


> THV - can't wait to see your pics!  Someone else had some on a TR and I recognized the bathroom faucet as the same one in my bathroom!



Oh how funny!  I do have bathroom pics



Mndisneygirl said:


> So you got to Universal, now, what do you do??? Cousins on the other side?  Boys will be wanting to get together I bet...



We were on property walking in from RPH.  We had not gone into Universal given that the others were over at IoA.

That was ALL the boys wanted.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Today was moving day!  We would be checking out of BWV and heading to the Treehouse villas!  For those of you who may not know, the THV IS the reason we bought into DVC.  My boys have been dying to sleep in a treehouse since they heard they existed.  Especially in a treehouse, with the cousins!



Cool!  Hopefully you were letting the Tarzan jokes fly, too. 



eandesmom said:


> And realized something was missing.
> 
> Kolby's brand new Ravenclaw T shirt from the previous visit to Islands of Adventure.



 Poor guy.  Such a bummer.



eandesmom said:


> By then we were getting texts.  Traffic was AWFUL on the highway heading to Universal.  Which meant we needed to figure out an alternativeusing our phone gps.



It was probably the DOT's fault.  



eandesmom said:


> As we drove, more texts.  The line from the highway to get into the Universal garage was awful as well.  Like a parking lot.  Except they weren't even parked yet.



  I claim no responsibility for this.



eandesmom said:


> Driving along we passed the new value hotel that was soon to be opening.  I think it's open now.  We were NOT impressed with the exterior at all and from what I understand, you do not get any real onsite benefits so we didn't see the draw.  At all.



 Yeah, not seeing the point of that one.



eandesmom said:


> Great.
> 
> Mom and Dad were...doing something.
> 
> Visions of the separation disaster of the previous visit to that area of the park haunted both Jeff and I.
> 
> I had 2 kids that ONLY wanted to be with their cousins and were not happy with the later arrival as it was.
> 
> But those cousins were busy at the moment



Other than that, how was the play, Mrs. Lincoln?


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> I need to quit expecting anyone to read my mind.



But ya know... I just did the very same thing on my own TR.  

That is definitely disappointing that things were lost.  Not a fun feeling at all. 

picking up a car was surprisingly easy for us too.  Who knew that it could work out so well?

Yay for moving day though!  How fun to be moving to THV!  

Sorry that your second day at US looks to be shaping up to be much like your first day.  What is up with bad cell reception? I get it when you are out in the middle of no mans land...but right in the middle of a populated area?


----------



## Flossbolna

Oh! What a stressful start to the day! I just hope that you will be able to herd the people in. But that's really one of the reasons why I would never want to do a large group trip. I cannot expect everyone else to behave the way I would want them to. And that would just annoy me to no end...


----------



## natebenma

Looks like it is going to be a pretty eventful moving day!  Smart plans with the car rental even though you couldn't pick up until 9.

That is too bad about the missing items.  Why is it always the brand new clothes???

Given the state of the bed linens, I wouldn't be too surprised if they never made it to the laundry room at all... who is going to miss a couple of sheets?  

I couldn't believe the news about Cabana Bay either.  Not walking distance and not eligible for Express Pass.  NOT happening! 



What to do while waiting for cousins...  are they coming to US when done with FJ?  

Then I'm heading for mummy, mommy!


----------



## CarolynK

I am way behind, we were in Florida for 2 weeks so that's my excuse! I'm just gonna jump in where you are now and comment on your most recent update!

We have done Universal in CA, but never in FL...we have basically decided that when we have WDW APs we won't go offsite, but it's a possibility next year, our current APS expire this December so we're thinking about it (time to read Harry Potter, I guess!). It sounds just as crowded as WDW parks!

Sorry about the lost t-shirt! That stinks. DS lost his stuffed animal once when we were staying at the Swan. Housekeeping scooped up the bedding without even looking (according to them) We pretty much realized it right away and called them, but no luck. I felt like they didn't try at all to locate it (and back then, he was very attached to it so I kept calling them) but live and learn...every trip after that, when he got out of bed so did his toy

We love the Dolphin car rental convenience!! Lately, we've been taking ME, then the next morning we pick up the car for a day to go to Publix. ME allows DH to have a drink on the plane on the way down (and somewhere in the parks on the last day) and not have to worry about driving to/from MCO.

Looking forward to THV reports!


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Cool!  Hopefully you were letting the Tarzan jokes fly, too.



LOL.  Not at that point



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Poor guy.  Such a bummer.



It was



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It was probably the DOT's fault.
> 
> 
> 
> I claim no responsibility for this.



I blame ALL of it on you



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yeah, not seeing the point of that one.



Universal wants people to pay to stay at their cheap hotel where you get no benefits, versus someone elses cheap hotel.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Other than that, how was the play, Mrs. Lincoln?



really



annmarieda said:


> But ya know... I just did the very same thing on my own TR.



at least I'm not alone!



annmarieda said:


> That is definitely disappointing that things were lost.  Not a fun feeling at all.



No, it's sad when it's brand new like that



annmarieda said:


> picking up a car was surprisingly easy for us too.  Who knew that it could work out so well?



It was wonderful, I'd do it again in a heartbeat.  SO much better than our other rental experiences where we've picked it up elsewhere than at MCO.  And that includes the Car Care Center.



annmarieda said:


> Yay for moving day though!  How fun to be moving to THV!



Moving was a drag but moving to THV was very exciting!



annmarieda said:


> Sorry that your second day at US looks to be shaping up to be much like your first day.  What is up with bad cell reception? I get it when you are out in the middle of no mans land...but right in the middle of a populated area?



I could not believe how bad the reception was.  It was a HUGE issue for our group both days and really impacted our experience.

Not to mention it killed everyones battery faster than usual.



Flossbolna said:


> Oh! What a stressful start to the day! I just hope that you will be able to herd the people in. But that's really one of the reasons why I would never want to do a large group trip. I cannot expect everyone else to behave the way I would want them to. And that would just annoy me to no end...



We really did not have issues at Disney.  For 2 reasons, 1st all could easily just go back to the room or elsewhere so splitting up was easy.  2nd, we had cell reception!

Universal though, a totally different story.  At that moment though, I wasn't stressed.  We had just gotten there and the point of the others going early really was to do what they wanted.  Catching up with them though...definitely a bad deja vu moment.



natebenma said:


> Looks like it is going to be a pretty eventful moving day!  Smart plans with the car rental even though you couldn't pick up until 9.



Despite the delay getting to the park, it really did work out well.



natebenma said:


> That is too bad about the missing items.  Why is it always the brand new clothes???



Sesriously.  Like they have a homing signal that says LOSE ME!



natebenma said:


> Given the state of the bed linens, I wouldn't be too surprised if they never made it to the laundry room at all... who is going to miss a couple of sheets?







natebenma said:


> I couldn't believe the news about Cabana Bay either.  Not walking distance and not eligible for Express Pass.  NOT happening!



Nope.  I'd rent an offsite condo for the same price.  Still offsite and way more for the $$



natebenma said:


> What to do while waiting for cousins...  are they coming to US when done with FJ?
> 
> Then I'm heading for mummy, mommy!



Who knew what they were doing after FJ...we couldn't get a hold of anyone.



CarolynK said:


> I am way behind, we were in Florida for 2 weeks so that's my excuse! I'm just gonna jump in where you are now and comment on your most recent update!



That's an excellent reason!  I wish I had the same one.  How was it???




CarolynK said:


> We have done Universal in CA, but never in FL...we have basically decided that when we have WDW APs we won't go offsite, but it's a possibility next year, our current APS expire this December so we're thinking about it (time to read Harry Potter, I guess!). It sounds just as crowded as WDW parks!



I've spent a total of 5 days there in the past 3 years.  3 of them horribly crowded and 2 not so bad.  It really is all about the time of year.  It was SO much worse than I was expecting in Jan though.  I can't say I'd go again at that time of year unless I was staying onsite.



CarolynK said:


> Sorry about the lost t-shirt! That stinks. DS lost his stuffed animal once when we were staying at the Swan. Housekeeping scooped up the bedding without even looking (according to them) We pretty much realized it right away and called them, but no luck. I felt like they didn't try at all to locate it (and back then, he was very attached to it so I kept calling them) but live and learn...every trip after that, when he got out of bed so did his toy



Oh there is nothing worse than a missing animal!!!  That's pretty crummy though, I'd think kids leave animals in the bedding all the time.



CarolynK said:


> We love the Dolphin car rental convenience!! Lately, we've been taking ME, then the next morning we pick up the car for a day to go to Publix. ME allows DH to have a drink on the plane on the way down (and somewhere in the parks on the last day) and not have to worry about driving to/from MCO.



that's exactly why we take ME too.  Not so much for the way there (no one wants a drink on the red eye lol) but we don't have to think about it on the last day.  



CarolynK said:


> Looking forward to THV reports!



Coming up soon!


----------



## franandaj

I guess I read the whole thing and never had a chance to post. It sounds like a frustrating morning. Only because switching resorts can be a tedious task,  but then the music items and the crabby teenagers, and inability to coordinate with the rest of the party.

I hope you held your sanity together and grabbed yourself some sort of adult beverage. If nothing else to tune out the whining teens! I hope you get a replacement shirt and the day gets better.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Wow, I'm getting stressed just reading about your morning.   Have you seen the WDW episode on The Middle?  They spend all day in MK with mishap and family hold ups until they are FINALLY in a line that "must be going somewhere good"  - only to find out it takes them right out the front gate and the park is closed


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Sorry I got so far behind!   You lost me a little with all the conversation about running clothes, and the need for something stylish to sweat in???   J/K of course; on a new project at work that is overall way behind schedule, so they are really pushing us to work extra hours to try and get everything back on track. Quite honestly after sitting in front of a computer screen all day, Im not real motivated right now to come home and do it all again to stay caught up on the DIS.   Ive been scrambling to squeeze in a little time here and there as it is.  Feel sorry for me yet??? 

I just love how your parents are so good about taking advantage of the PP photographers and getting so many wonderful pictures!   Love all the different ride photo poses on SM. I might have to try some of those next time!  As for the temps, typically when I am there around Christmas I like for it to be a little cold just to add to the spirit of the season with all the decorations, but never a good thing when it gets to the point that you want to bail on the parks and try to find somewhere to get warm again!   I mean after all, this IS Florida!!! 

Evans snack plate he made you guys.   on the presentation! And  for an adult dinner away from the kids.  So nice to get a break like that on occasion.   All the food looked really good, but I think I would have joined Jeff with ordering the swordfish.  That looks and sounds yummy! 

What craziness surrounding moving day!  Im hoping things got a whole lot better.  Cant wait to see some pictures of the Treehouses!


----------



## Poolrat

All caught up  


I think a wonderful all adults meal out is a great idea and looked like a wonderful meal.  

What a crazy moving day!  Not checked out yet?  I guess the MB has that issue.  I think you probably did great in moving everyone and doing it quickly and efficiently and then going off to Universal.  

I bought some SSR points for the THV advantage too and still have not stayed at the THV, no reason to have that much room.  And they changed the points. 

Maybe some day.   

Those THV are fabulous.  I had a chance to be in one some time back for a meet and greet for a podcast? maybe?  

Hopefully the boys get all together soon without too much grief.


----------



## CarolynK

eandesmom said:


> That's an excellent reason!  I wish I had the same one.  How was it???


Well, HOT but that's a given in summer! We relaxed mostly, and thanks to FP+ we had a very successful MK day that had us in and out in 2 hours after doing BTMRR, Mine Train, AND Space Mtn. Gotta love FP+!!
Vero was fantastic, we did 4 nights this time instead of our usual 3 there, I could've done more...it was great.


eandesmom said:


> I've spent a total of 5 days there in the past 3 years.  3 of them horribly crowded and 2 not so bad.  It really is all about the time of year.  It was SO much worse than I was expecting in Jan though.  I can't say I'd go again at that time of year unless I was staying onsite.


Good to know. Someone told me that Universal has even less shady areas than WDW - what do you think (granted when you were there you prob wanted sun!)?


eandesmom said:


> that's exactly why we take ME too.  Not so much for the way there (no one wants a drink on the red eye lol) but we don't have to think about it on the last day.


Alcohol helps you sleep, no?


----------



## DVC Ashley

Hi there! Ashley from David's Vacation Club Rental's following along!


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> I guess I read the whole thing and never had a chance to post. It sounds like a frustrating morning. Only because switching resorts can be a tedious task,  but then the music items and the crabby teenagers, and inability to coordinate with the rest of the party.



Yes, frustrating



franandaj said:


> I hope you held your sanity together and grabbed yourself some sort of adult beverage. If nothing else to tune out the whining teens! I hope you get a replacement shirt and the day gets better.



Whining teens really can suck the life out of you for sure!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Wow, I'm getting stressed just reading about your morning.   Have you seen the WDW episode on The Middle?  They spend all day in MK with mishap and family hold ups until they are FINALLY in a line that "must be going somewhere good"  - only to find out it takes them right out the front gate and the park is closed



 it wasn't quite THAT bad



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Sorry I got so far behind!   You lost me a little with all the conversation about running clothes, and the need for something stylish to sweat in???



Comfort and function do trump style.  But since the first two generally aren't cheap anyway, one might as well try to get all 3!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> J/K of course; on a new project at work that is overall way behind schedule, so they are really pushing us to work extra hours to try and get everything back on track. Quite honestly after sitting in front of a computer screen all day, Im not real motivated right now to come home and do it all again to stay caught up on the DIS.   Ive been scrambling to squeeze in a little time here and there as it is.  Feel sorry for me yet???



I feel empathy.  You've described my work life pretty well right there!

And the reason I am so behind on the DIS.  not to mention real life craziness outside of work.  Sending you a virtual rum drink!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I just love how your parents are so good about taking advantage of the PP photographers and getting so many wonderful pictures!



Just wait.  I swear, they got more pics than anyone this trip!  



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Love all the different ride photo poses on SM. I might have to try some of those next time!  As for the temps, typically when I am there around Christmas I like for it to be a little cold just to add to the spirit of the season with all the decorations, but never a good thing when it gets to the point that you want to bail on the parks and try to find somewhere to get warm again!   I mean after all, this IS Florida!!!



I'll take the cold over the rain at that time of year as together combined...BLEH!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Evans snack plate he made you guys.   on the presentation! And  for an adult dinner away from the kids.  So nice to get a break like that on occasion.   All the food looked really good, but I think I would have joined Jeff with ordering the swordfish.  That looks and sounds yummy!



I had the swordfish the last time I was there, it is outstanding!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> What craziness surrounding moving day!  Im hoping things got a whole lot better.  Cant wait to see some pictures of the Treehouses!



Moving day is always crazy, no matter what we do.

And yet, we still do it!  



Poolrat said:


> All caught up
> 
> 
> I think a wonderful all adults meal out is a great idea and looked like a wonderful meal.



It was such a great night!



Poolrat said:


> What a crazy moving day!  Not checked out yet?  I guess the MB has that issue.  I think you probably did great in moving everyone and doing it quickly and efficiently and then going off to Universal.



I think we got it done about as fast as was humanly possible.  While I could have done online check in, I'd still have had to go by SSR when we got back and I really wanted to be able to drive straight to THV once we returned.



Poolrat said:


> I bought some SSR points for the THV advantage too and still have not stayed at the THV, no reason to have that much room.  And they changed the points.



Yeah, they changed them on me too, right after I bought.  GRR.  I would stay there again in a heartbeat!  You really do need to have at least 4, preferably 6, to justify it though.



CarolynK said:


> Well, HOT but that's a given in summer! We relaxed mostly, and thanks to FP+ we had a very successful MK day that had us in and out in 2 hours after doing BTMRR, Mine Train, AND Space Mtn. Gotta love FP+!!



I really do like FP+, I have to admit.



CarolynK said:


> Vero was fantastic, we did 4 nights this time instead of our usual 3 there, I could've done more...it was great.



Jeff and I could do a week there I think.  The boys...not so much.



CarolynK said:


> Good to know. Someone told me that Universal has even less shady areas than WDW - what do you think (granted when you were there you prob wanted sun!)?



I would agree with that.  Didn't matter in the winter but in the summer, combine that and the fact that so many of their rides/shows have FLAMES in them...it's warm there!  On the flip side, you can get really really REALLY wet on the rides in Islands of Adventure if you want to cool off.



CarolynK said:


> Alcohol helps you sleep, no?



  true.  We do usually have a drink with dinner before the airport.



DVC Ashley said:


> Hi there! Ashley from David's Vacation Club Rental's following along!



Hi and welcome!


----------



## eandesmom

It was close to noon.  And we were finally at our destination!  For the boys, there was no question.  We'd go find the cousins.  And for us, honestly it wasn't a question either.  This trip was about my dad and if dad wanted to spend more time in Hogsmeade, who were we to argue.

Walking in we were dismayed to see crowds at the same level as the previous visit.

And nary a rain drop to drive them away.

Walking in to IoA, since we were waiting and hoping for updates as to where exactly people were, we decided to take the "other" way around.  Which for us meant heading left after park entry, not right!

As we strolled, we checked out wait times.  At Jurassic Parkit was a 10 minute wait.  So why not!

No pics but a little bit of fun right after.





Funny.  Evan is in NYC this week with my folks.  I (gasp) went in to clean his room and found this shirt buried. He needs to get some more wear out of it!  I'm not even sure if he's worn it since the trip (or realized it was lost).

One ride in and everyone a little cooled off (in more ways than one) we headed towards Hogsmeade.  The boys really wanted to go ride the TriWizard challenge.  I was deathly afraid of losing them for a chunk of time, the others finishing and it becoming a vicious deja vu cycle of trying to connect with spotty service.

So I said no.

Eventually, and I honestly don't recall exactly how long it took, we found everyone.  Bottom line was I should have let the boys go on the ride, there would have been time.  At this point the natives were hungry.  Evan wanted a hot dog.  Quin wanted a special necklace that hed seen, something that had to be custom made.  We all agreed to go over there and watch.  Lucky for us, there was a kebab place next to the necklace spot.

Jeff got in line for the kebabs and me, well I headed back to the Hogs Head pub to get the adults a beer to go with the kebabs.  At this point it was close to 2pm and all we'd done was...go on Jurassic Park.  I needed a beer.  I'll  be honest.  So did Jeff.  

The Hogs Head Red is tasty!  Far better than whatever they sold at the kebab spot.  Thankfully those kebabs were tasty too.  Good lunch.

Beef





Or Chicken!





Lunch View





Eric had one too but Ev was holding out for a hot dog.  Of course none of the stands we hit...seemed to have them.  You wouldn't think it would be hard to find!  Finally, towards the front of the park, the desired item was procured and all was well with the world.  I think my mom had one too!

Or so I thought.  

Of course we had the mandatory shopping stop at the Port of Entry.  Evan got a shirt, Kolby got a replacement shirt, Eric got the same shirt as Kolby and....that's all I remember.  LOL!

We headed into Universal.

Where it was VERY crowded





Crazy wait times.

And Oh, now Kolby needed food

As did Melissa

And seriously folks, Universal is the WORST place to be if you want to find something gluten free.  Mel and I went ahead to scope it out as it's impossible to find much online and their app sucks.

So, by 3:30...we were here









Eating fries
Evan of course had to change his shirt to the new one





Copious amounts of fries for the kids





Eric of course is wearing the SAME sweatshirt

My Dad had needed food as well.  I think there was a deal with those butterbeer mugs, like maybe you got soda refills at a discount?  I can't recall but Melissa hauled them around and I am pretty sure they got used again.





When you FINALLY make it to Universal, what is the first thing you do?  

Besides waiting almost an hour to find food, then order food and then watching others eat it?

Cut the kids loose.

And go here









Didn't see that one coming did you?

Me neither.  4:30 pm.  Second "ride" of the day.
But we do love it





I mean really, whats not to love?  It's Christopher Walken!

Cast getting ready





Oh wait!  We know one of them!





















I have not laughed like that in...I don't know when.  Having my mom chosen as the gardening grandma was an absolute highlight and a truly timely reset button.  Recharged and reconnected, the adults headed here.





Gotta love single rider!

If memory serves while we did these 2 attractions, the kids waited in an hour + long line for the Simpsons.

Thanks to the horrible battery situation, and the rain from the previous outing, I have very little pics.  Phone was almost dead most of the time and I needed to be able to get a hold of the kids.  And, I didn't bring the big camera.

We all then met back, kids included, to see the Beetlejuice Graveyard review.  I love that show!  As fun as ever.

And then....I think the adults split up. My parents wanted a rest.  Or a coffee, or maybe another show.  I don't really recall lol!  Jeff and I wanted to go on the Mummy.  I think Melissa came with us but I am not positive.  Then I think we walked by transformers to see if single rider line was open, and it was not.  We decided to hang for a few minutes and sure enough, it opened up!  No pictures but I have to say.it was the bomb.  Absolutely LOVED it!  Spiderman....but better!  So much fun.  While we were doing all of that the kids were waiting in a 1 hour + line for Rip Ride Rockit.

When originally planning this day I'd figured we'd make it till about 6pm and at that point my folks would be toast.  We'd head back to THV and have dinner there.  It was now about 6pm and we had a call to make.  Stay and get more rides in? The kids were definitely wanting that, having used up a LOT of time on 2 rides.  Stay and watch what sounded like a pretty cool water/fireworks show at 8pm?  My folks really wanted to see the show.  We'd all eaten so late, no one was dying of starvation.  A surprisingly easy call.

Let's close the park!  We can always hit a drive through on the way home if we need to, or eat at Citywalk.

Let's seeit's 6:30 and you've got an hour to kill before finding a viewing spot for the show.  Outside of Despicable me, which had held at a 2 hour + wait the entire day (and no one, not even our own minions were up for that) there wasn't anything Jeff and I were dying to do.  Mel headed off to hang with Mom and Dad.  The kids kept going, getting rides in.

Jeff and I?

We decided to go see if the Volcano would blow!













Shocker I know.

But why not?

We'd never sat at THAT bar before.



When in Rome you know...

And oh, so good!

Continued in next post.


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

Heading back in we hooked up with the family.  Mel had totally swiped a couple of chairs and literally stuck them in the middle of the street so my folks could sit for the show.  We were right outside of an Italian Restaurant so popped in to grab a glass of vino for my mom & dad to enjoy during the show.  Mel and I may have decided to join them.

*Universal's Cinematic Spectacular - 100 Years of Movie Memories*
Here is what touring plans has to say about it.  It's been there since May of 2012 but was new to us as our last visit was in 2010.

_This is Universal Studios' big nighttime event, designed to cap off your day at the park.

Shown on the lagoon in the middle of the park, the presentation runs through film clips and music from the first 100 years of Universal's biggest movies. The scenes are projected on to three enormous "screens" made by spraying water from the lagoon into the air (similar to Fantasmic! at Disney's Hollywood Studios). Fireworks and colored lights are also used to good effect throughout the presentation, which is narrated by God himself (actually Morgan Freeman, but lots of people make that mistake). It's an enjoyable way to end your day at the park.

The main complaints we have with Cinematic Spectacular, and for that matter with Disney's Fantasmic! and World of Color shows are that they're repetitive to the attractions in the park, and the "stirring movie montage" idea is now found in so many places that there's little difference between any studio's implementation.
By the end of the day, you've already been exposed to most of the characters and memorable scenes referenced in the nighttime show: you've already seen E.T.'s healing touch; already experienced the violence of Twister's tornados; and you went through the Terminator's battles just a couple of hours ago. Reliving them again so soon becomes tedious after a few minutes, and the show lasts nearly 20.
Finally, every park's "movie montage" has the same predictable narrative arc: first show clips and witty dialog from your most memorable and recent movies. Transition to something sensitive to remind us we're all human. Then introduce an action sequence that covers the whole "good versus evil" battle. Show the good guys win amidst a bunch of pyrotechnics and roaring fountains. We're pretty sure that you could swap the film clips from Disney's Great Movie Ride with Universal's Cinematic Spectacular, and 90% of the audience wouldn't know or care.

Touring Tips

The ends of the lagoon are not recommended for viewing. The best spot is directly across the lagoon from Richter's Burger Co., where the sidewalk makes a small protrusion into the water. Because acquiring a spot here can be very difficult, we recommend arriving at least 45 minutes ahead of time.
Before the show begins, realize that not all of the movie clips may be suitable for young viewers. The horror montage, for example, mixes excerpts from hoary black-and-white monster movies with potentially fright-inducing clips from films like The Birds, Halloween, Psycho, The Silence of the Lambs, and Tales from the Crypt._

My folks and Mel parked by the Italian restaurant.  Which was  bit back from the burger spot.  Jeff and I headed to the railings to watch.

How about some pictures and you can see what you think?



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 

At this time none of us had seen World of Color yet so our only basis of comparison was Fantasmic.  And for me, since this had quite a bit of firework element to it versus all the actual characters etc at F! they felt quite different.  Since then, I have seen WOC.  The clarity of the images on the water screens, compared to both F! and especially WOC I feel was quite superior.  We all LOVED it.  Well, all the adults that is.  It was a highlight.  

The kids on the other hand had opted out as to get more rides in.

Heading out we made one last visit to a Mummy



 

Said goodbye to a Transformer



 





An awfully cute monkey



 



 

A ride I've still never been on (that the boys LOVED and said was worth every hour+ minute they were in line)



 

And hit the Despicable me dump shop.  We may not have made it on the ride but some money was spent!

Ok.  In some ways it was kind of a crappy day.  The early and mid day parts anyway.  But from a gardening grandma on, it was an awfully fun afternoon and evening and despite horrible horrible crowds and wait times we really did do all the main things that we wanted. And yes, for Jeff and I that does include Margaritaville.  Heaven only knows when we will be back there. 

Some regrets to be sure.  Chiefly
1.	Only riding FJ once
2.	Not letting the E’s go on the TriWizard challenge again when there really was enough time
3.	No Hulk
4.	No Minions

And honestly, if those are the only real regrets despite the horrendous cell service, rain and crowds which were ever present our 2 days, then really, we did ok.

As I don't have a lot of pics for the rest of the night I'm going to finish it up in one update.  As we left the park we discussed the dinner situation.  Bottom line was...no one wanted crummy fast food through a drive through.  No one really wanted to deal with a sit down restaurant in City Walk.  Or pay the prices for it.  Intead we'd stick to the original plan of taco bar back a the THV.  A few boys were VERY antsy to get "home".  

Want to see it?

Nice big kitchen!



 

Which had nothing in it.  When I called for our bags....they brought just that. Our bags.  No groceries.

Nice big table!



 

Which had no one eating at it yet.  When I called for our groceries, they brought all the non cold/frozen items.

Master Bath





Master Bed





And...that's all I took that night!  Groceries arrived and I got busy cooking, feeding and chilling.  Don't worry,  there are LOTS more to come.  Finally we had all our food and I went to make dinner.  Except something was missing.
The taco seasoning. I'd managed to leave that, a small bottle of vanilla and some other spices back at BWV.  

We managed.  And I must say it was interesting.  BWV was much better set for actual pots and pans.  THV much better for actual dishes and drinkware.  More importantly though…at THV we could all sit at the table together and enjoy our meal.  Which was SOOOOOOOOOOO cool! Bellies full and bedrooms assigned, beds made in the living room, we called to confirm DME times for Mel, Kerri et all and headed to bed.  Thanks to it being moving day (I think) Melissa hadn't received an envelope which was mildly concerning so we had to get that straightened out.  Which took far longer than it seemed it should have.


Kerri and Eric had been busy that day on their own and did manage to get one pic.  We'd see them in the morning to say goodbye.





The TRP


----------



## MEK

I would say that your day ended quite nicely.  But boy oh boy, it sure got off to a slow start.  And those crowds.    Glad the boys stuck it out for RRR.  That is one ride I don't think I could handle.  Did you ever ride Mummy?  I really enjoyed that the last time I was there (when Nick was in third grade).  

Did you have a hopper pass or did you just do one park a day?  I was really looking forward to going here in October but now I am torn because I think I am getting a BG annual pass in Williamsburg.  To make it worthwhile I should really use it twice which leaves me two days for Universal, but I did want to have some rest time too.  Ugh - decisions, decisions.

So where is that night time show?  Is in right IN Universal studios?  It looks like it was probably very cool.  

And I really want to try to the ride that's like Spiderman.  Transformers?  It looks like I have a lot of research to do, but I think I would be foolish to miss this park.  It seems so cool. 

Love that you actually use the kitchens in all the villas you have stayed in.  That is something I have never done with the exception of HHI for breakfast.


----------



## Leshaface

I'm so glad that the rest of the day turned around from that morning

The Hogs Head Red sounds delicious along with those kebabs!

Is Disaster kind of like the Studio Backlot Tour?

The Cinematic Spectacular looks really cool.  You're right about the projections at WoC.  It's still my all time favorite show, but if they could make it clearer, the show would be perfection!

Good call on heading back to the room for tacos


----------



## Pinkocto

I'm so glad it ended up being a pretty fabulous day  

Love that Mel commandeered seats for your folks to watch the show. 

Too bad you had to call for the bags and groceries twice. And bummer you left some things at BWV. Sounds like you made it work. 

I must get it Universal one of these days, I've never been.


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> As we strolled, we checked out wait times.  At Jurassic Parkit was a 10 minute wait.  So why not!


A good, fun ride.  Well worth the 10 minute wait. 



eandesmom said:


> I (gasp) went in to clean his room and found this shirt buried.


I'd hate to think what else you might have found under that shirt. 



eandesmom said:


> Me neither.  4:30 pm.  Second "ride" of the day.




Well, at least the adults all had a good time there and got some entertainment from the gardening grandma. 



eandesmom said:


> While we were doing all of that the kids were waiting in a 1 hour + line for Rip Ride Rockit.


Oooh... that's a tough trade off.  Mummy is fun and I'm sooo excited to see the Transformers ride sometime.  But Rip Ride Rockit is pretty phenomenal.  I'd wait over an hour for it... 



eandesmom said:


> We decided to go see if the Volcano would blow!


I wouldn't expect anything else!  



eandesmom said:


> Heading back in we hooked up with the family.  Mel had totally swiped a couple of chairs and literally stuck them in the middle of the street so my folks could sit for the show.  We were right outside of an Italian Restaurant so popped in to grab a glass of vino for my mom & dad to enjoy during the show.  Mel and I may have decided to join them.


I'm glad you were able to have an adults evening at the show... some drinks, a good spot and seats procured for the parents.  Fantastic way to end the evening.   



eandesmom said:


> A ride I've still never been on (that the boys LOVED and said was worth every hour+ minute they were in line)






eandesmom said:


> And honestly, if those are the only real regrets despite the horrendous cell service, rain and crowds which were ever present our 2 days, then really, we did ok.


Not bad at all.  Especially for arriving so late in the day.  I'm glad that you were able to have a nice afternoon/evening at Universal.  The end of the day definitely makes up for the beginning.


----------



## glennbo123

Getting caught up on a few chapters.

That was nice of big Eric to do something with just little Eric to make up for a previous slight.  I like your sister's picture on Buzz, she looks serious.

Is Happydog the same person that MEK's husband was taken with?  Er, enjoyed talking to?

I know how enjoyable that adults-dinner-out can be...just enjoyed an adults-only-vaca!  

Sounded like a fairly hectic day with changing hotels and going to Universal, but you definitely made the most of it.  Kudos to your mom and dad for venturing on into the evening.  

The Treehouses look great, keep the pics comin'!


----------



## Flossbolna

Oh, I am so glad that the second day at Universal ended better than the first one! Sorry for the crowds, but it seems like you managed nevertheless. 

I found it interesting what you said about the show, I have heard reviews that were positive as well as those that were rather negative. Happy to hear that you were in the positive camp!

The THV look awesome, but I don't own nearly enough points (and not at SSR anyway) to ever consider them... Even though Katharina has been dreaming about them!


----------



## elphie101

I'm glad you were able to have a great day after all and close down Universal! I've never seen the nighttime spectacular, but if it is better then WoC then it definitely sounds worth checking out!

Love the photos inside the treehouse! It looks very relaxing and homey and like the perfect DVC room to have a family meal in.


----------



## Poolrat

You are really making me want to venture back to US and IoA.  It is probably time.  

You certainly did start a bit slow but made up for it by the end of the day.  It sure sounds like an amazing show.

Sounds and looks like everyone got something for them, the boys, your parents and even you and Jeff going to Margaritaville.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Walking in we were dismayed to see crowds at the same level as the previous visit.
> 
> And nary a rain drop to drive them away.







eandesmom said:


> The Hogs Head Red is tasty!  Far better than whatever they sold at the kebab spot.  Thankfully those kebabs were tasty too.  Good lunch.



Beef and beer?  Sounds like heaven!



eandesmom said:


> When you FINALLY make it to Universal, what is the first thing you do?
> 
> Besides waiting almost an hour to find food, then order food and then watching others eat it?
> 
> Cut the kids loose.



NOW we're talking! 



eandesmom said:


> And go here



Wait, what? 



eandesmom said:


> Oh wait!  We know one of them!
> 
> I have not laughed like that in...I don't know when.  Having my mom chosen as the gardening grandma was an absolute highlight and a truly timely reset button.  Recharged and reconnected, the adults headed here.



Fantastic!  Took a while, but I'm glad you finally had some pixie dust here.  Or whatever they call it at Universal.



eandesmom said:


> It was now about 6pm and we had a call to make.  Stay and get more rides in? The kids were definitely wanting that, having used up a LOT of time on 2 rides.  Stay and watch what sounded like a pretty cool water/fireworks show at 8pm?  My folks really wanted to see the show.  We'd all eaten so late, no one was dying of starvation.  A surprisingly easy call.
> 
> Let's close the park!  We can always hit a drive through on the way home if we need to, or eat at Citywalk.



Excellent plan!




eandesmom said:


> narrated by God himself (actually Morgan Freeman, but lots of people make that mistake).







eandesmom said:


> The clarity of the images on the water screens, compared to both F! and especially WOC I feel was quite superior.  We all LOVED it.  Well, all the adults that is.  It was a highlight.



You have me intrigued! 



eandesmom said:


> Some regrets to be sure.  Chiefly
> 1.	Only riding FJ once
> 2.	Not letting the Es go on the TriWizard challenge again when there really was enough time
> 3.	No Hulk
> 4.	No Minions
> 
> And honestly, if those are the only real regrets despite the horrendous cell service, rain and crowds which were ever present our 2 days, then really, we did ok.



Especially with those crowds.  When every ride has a 2+ hour wait time, you're going to be hard-pressed to get a lot in.



eandesmom said:


> Want to see it?





Looking forward to more!


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> I would say that your day ended quite nicely.  But boy oh boy, it sure got off to a slow start.  And those crowds.    Glad the boys stuck it out for RRR.  That is one ride I don't think I could handle.  Did you ever ride Mummy?  I really enjoyed that the last time I was there (when Nick was in third grade).



Yes, we made it on Mummy twice.  Love that ride!



MEK said:


> Did you have a hopper pass or did you just do one park a day?  I was really looking forward to going here in October but now I am torn because I think I am getting a BG annual pass in Williamsburg.  To make it worthwhile I should really use it twice which leaves me two days for Universal, but I did want to have some rest time too.  Ugh - decisions, decisions.



We did have a hopper.  Originally I'd wanted the base ticket but my dad was convinced he'd want more time in Hogsmeade so we got hoppers instead.  If memory serves it wasn't that much more though and did give us flexiblity.  Which we did end up needing.



MEK said:


> So where is that night time show?  Is in right IN Universal studios?  It looks like it was probably very cool.



Yep, IN.  Right in the main "lake" that is kind of in the center of it all.



MEK said:


> And I really want to try to the ride that's like Spiderman.  Transformers?  It looks like I have a lot of research to do, but I think I would be foolish to miss this park.  It seems so cool.



I confess to not having seen any of the Transformers movies.  And I still absolutely loved the ride. There is a lot of great stuff in both parks I think.



MEK said:


> Love that you actually use the kitchens in all the villas you have stayed in.  That is something I have never done with the exception of HHI for breakfast.



Yes, it was a double kitchen day wasn't it!  Breakfast and Dinner.  

We do use them.  Not every day but enough to really appreciate having them.  Some of our favorite moments have been those villa meals.  Why they feel more special than dinner at home I'm not quite sure but somehow, they do.  Some of them anyway.  



Leshaface said:


> I'm so glad that the rest of the day turned around from that morning



You and me both, it was getting scary for a few minutes...or hours..




Leshaface said:


> The Hogs Head Red sounds delicious along with those kebabs!



It really was a perfect lunch, hit the spot.  Even if the kebabs took a while.  I was actually back with the 2 beers before our food was ready!



Leshaface said:


> Is Disaster kind of like the Studio Backlot Tour?



I don't think so.  A little bit.  You are in a theater setting for most of it, and then on a subway (BART) scene where an earthquake happens.  But...I've never been on the backlot tour at Disney. I've done the Universal California one and Disaster really isn't like that.



Leshaface said:


> The Cinematic Spectacular looks really cool.  You're right about the projections at WoC.  It's still my all time favorite show, but if they could make it clearer, the show would be perfection!



I've seen WoC twice now, both had good and bad points to it.  It is possible better location would have made a difference but we found ourselves frustrated with the clarity.



Leshaface said:


> Good call on heading back to the room for tacos



It was a late dinner but it really was the right call.  So nice to just be able to crash or chill  right after.



Pinkocto said:


> I'm so glad it ended up being a pretty fabulous day



It really did.  In the end, both Universal days were good but OH those crowds.  I really wouldn't go at that time of year again unless I was staying at a Universal property.



Pinkocto said:


> Love that Mel commandeered seats for your folks to watch the show.



She is far bolder than I that way.  It was a good call.



Pinkocto said:


> Too bad you had to call for the bags and groceries twice. And bummer you left some things at BWV. Sounds like you made it work.



I was sad.  They were little things but the seasoning really would have been nice.  The little vanilla I didn't end up needing so that was ok...except for those things aren't exactly cheap



Pinkocto said:


> I must get it Universal one of these days, I've never been.



You really should



afwdwfan said:


> A good, fun ride.  Well worth the 10 minute wait. [





And amazingly we didn't get soaked.  We did refuse to sit in the front row though



afwdwfan said:


> I'd hate to think what else you might have found under that shirt.



You really don't want to know



afwdwfan said:


> Well, at least the adults all had a good time there and got some entertainment from the gardening grandma.



It was super entertaining!



afwdwfan said:


> Oooh... that's a tough trade off.  Mummy is fun and I'm sooo excited to see the Transformers ride sometime.  But Rip Ride Rockit is pretty phenomenal.  I'd wait over an hour for it...



One of these days I will get on it!  The kids loved it



afwdwfan said:


> I wouldn't expect anything else!



It would be just wrong, wouldn't it?  We would have preferred the Lone Palm but it was too chilly to sit outside for drinks, and then again for the show



afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad you were able to have an adults evening at the show... some drinks, a good spot and seats procured for the parents.  Fantastic way to end the evening.



It really was!



afwdwfan said:


> Not bad at all.  Especially for arriving so late in the day.  I'm glad that you were able to have a nice afternoon/evening at Universal.  The end of the day definitely makes up for the beginning.



Big time.



glennbo123 said:


> Getting caught up on a few chapters.
> 
> That was nice of big Eric to do something with just little Eric to make up for a previous slight.  I like your sister's picture on Buzz, she looks serious.



The Buzz pics are a riot



glennbo123 said:


> Is Happydog the same person that MEK's husband was taken with?  Er, enjoyed talking to?



One and the same



glennbo123 said:


> I know how enjoyable that adults-dinner-out can be...just enjoyed an adults-only-vaca!



I expect a bat signal when you start a TR!!!



glennbo123 said:


> Sounded like a fairly hectic day with changing hotels and going to Universal, but you definitely made the most of it.  Kudos to your mom and dad for venturing on into the evening.



It all ended well thank goodness!



glennbo123 said:


> The Treehouses look great, keep the pics comin'!



There will be more, I promise!


----------



## Linda67

Hugely behind on posting comments but loving your reports from Universal 
We are visiting in October to see the new Diagon Alley area 
Particularly interested to hear your thoughts on the evening show - Cinematic Spectacular - as I wasn't sure if we should hang around for this or not


----------



## Chilly

I hadn't heard about the new night time show at Universal, another thing for my to do list next year.

I like the look of those kebabs, where were they from? Something a bit different for lunch.

What date is it now I've gotten lost with where we're up to, 3rd Jan?

How fun that your Mum was in the show. A great memory from the trip.


----------



## eandesmom

Flossbolna said:


> Oh, I am so glad that the second day at Universal ended better than the first one! Sorry for the crowds, but it seems like you managed nevertheless.



It did work out.  I really do want to stay on property next time.  Very spoiled by having done it before.



Flossbolna said:


> I found it interesting what you said about the show, I have heard reviews that were positive as well as those that were rather negative. Happy to hear that you were in the positive camp!



Very positive



Flossbolna said:


> The THV look awesome, but I don't own nearly enough points (and not at SSR anyway) to ever consider them... Even though Katharina has been dreaming about them!



You'd really need a group to justify it, it'd be a bit ridiculous for 2 people.  But if doing a split stay, 3 nights there is kind of a nice way to experience it without totally breaking the point bank.  We did time it to be in the lower point season for our dates and that helped.



elphie101 said:


> I'm glad you were able to have a great day after all and close down Universal! I've never seen the nighttime spectacular, but if it is better then WoC then it definitely sounds worth checking out!



Better is subjective but honestly, I liked it better and so did my folks.



elphie101 said:


> Love the photos inside the treehouse! It looks very relaxing and homey and like the perfect DVC room to have a family meal in.



It is very relaxing and homey, you really feel "away"!



Poolrat said:


> You are really making me want to venture back to US and IoA.  It is probably time.



Probably!  We want to go back for Diagon Alley and Gringotts for sure.  I don't think it will be till 2017 though which seems so ridiculously far away.



Poolrat said:


> You certainly did start a bit slow but made up for it by the end of the day.  It sure sounds like an amazing show.



The day really turned out quite well in the end, albeit very long!



Poolrat said:


> Sounds and looks like everyone got something for them, the boys, your parents and even you and Jeff going to Margaritaville.



Win win all around!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Beef and beer?  Sounds like heaven!



No chicken for you?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> NOW we're talking!



Ah, the blessing of older kids



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wait, what?



You take what you can get!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Fantastic!  Took a while, but I'm glad you finally had some pixie dust here.  Or whatever they call it at Universal.



Probably something with flames.  They use a lot of flames there!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Excellent plan!



we thought so!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You have me intrigued!



we really enjoyed it



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Especially with those crowds.  When every ride has a 2+ hour wait time, you're going to be hard-pressed to get a lot in.



No kidding!



Linda67 said:


> Hugely behind on posting comments but loving your reports from Universal
> We are visiting in October to see the new Diagon Alley area
> Particularly interested to hear your thoughts on the evening show - Cinematic Spectacular - as I wasn't sure if we should hang around for this or not



We really enjoyed the show and were glad we stayed.  The kids missed it and honestly I am not sure they'd have enjoyed it as much as we did.  Probably half of them would, half not so much.

I can't wait to see Diagon Alley...even if it is likely 3 years away until I do.



Chilly said:


> I hadn't heard about the new night time show at Universal, another thing for my to do list next year.



Apparently it's not all that new but it certainly was to us!



Chilly said:


> I like the look of those kebabs, where were they from? Something a bit different for lunch.



It's called Doc Sugrue's  and they have Beef, Chicken & Vegetarian Kebabs, Greek Salads and Snacks.  It's in the Lost Continent, by the talking fountain.  It was not fast but it was worth the wait.  It was also quite busy...slow moving line. 



Chilly said:


> What date is it now I've gotten lost with where we're up to, 3rd Jan?



Very good!  Spot on.



Chilly said:


> How fun that your Mum was in the show. A great memory from the trip.



It was!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KatMark

Cynthia, I'm sorry I'm a few days late in getting to your last update. I finally have gotten back to some more DIS time and caught up everywhere and did a few updates on my TR and yours is my last one.

For what started out as a not too great day, it sure ended up being not bad.

Love that your mom got picked to be in the show. I love when that happens with a family member.

I can't do those rides you were talking about -- Spiderman, etc., but glad you all had such a good time.

I LOVE the Beetlejuice show (but I guess not worth the price of admission just for that ).

The Universal's Cinematic Spectacular - 100 Years of Movie Memories looks spectacular.

I hope you all have a great 4th of July weekend.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

A little slow on reading here too.

Glad your day got better - what a rough start!

I don't know much at all about Universal or IOA, so I'm not sure what the rides are like, but cool that you got to do some finally, and your mom was the gardening grandma (whatever that is!).

The nighttime show looks cool.  
My kids want to go there now that they saw a show about Diagon Alley the other night.
I said maybe sometime.  Not the next trip - but they don't know about that one anyway!

I know who to ask for tips when we do decide to go!!


----------



## dizneeat

All caught up again, Cynthia!


----------



## rentayenta

All caught up.  

Love the THV pics. Brings back such good memories.


----------



## natebenma

Looks like you gave what could have been another washout of a day a positive spin.

It can get really frustrating managing the conflicting wants and needs of a large, diverse group.  The best thing to do is what you did- let the kids go and spend time waiting in lines if that is what they want to do, and then figure out what is best for everyone else left behind.  

The kabobs sound awesome and a Hogs Head Red really completesthe culinary experience.  Nice pairing! 

I love that your mom was picked for the Disaster show!!! 

Glad you got on Transformers and a couple of rides on Mummy (my favorite theme park ride anywhere).  

Spending a couple of hours waiting in line for rides doesn't do it for me- especially the Simpsons- but RRR I can see.  That is a cool ride.  And it is incredible in the dark! 

We haven't seen Beetlejuice in two trips to US (can't seem to drag the boys to shows) and we didn't see the Cinematic Spectacular either.  Thanks for the info and pictures. 

Nice job sticking to the taco plan, even though it sounds like the food delivery issues did not make it easy!


----------



## englishrose47

I wouldn't know what it is like t have family member or friend picked for the Cast of Disaster as each time I have seen it I have been  Gardening Grannie Thanks Carol and Judy!!!!


----------



## CarolynK

THV looks spacious! I like the rustic look of it. The table can actually accommodate a family, nice! The bed in the master bedroom looks a bit small, is it a king?


----------



## GoofyFan1515

For getting there at noon, you sure packed a lot into your US day!   Those kebabs look really good.  Whats up with having such a hard time finding something to eat as simple as a hot dog? 

How great that your Mom got chosen as the Gardening Grandma, and that she seemed to enjoy her fifteen minutes of fame so much. 

The Cinematic Spectacular sounds very interesting. I wonder what they do differently with the water screens to make the quality so much better? 

Havent been to US for many years..sounds like it might be time for a return trip. 

Too bad about the mess up with your bags and the groceries when you got back to THV.thats just crazy!   Your room pics do look like it is very comfortable and roomy!


----------



## englishrose47

Just checking in !!Can't have Marv more up to date than me


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I love the way you just put your plans aside and enjoyed your night at US.  Those spur of the moment-do what comes next-make memories times are the best parts of a vacation! 

I really love the layout of THV.  Nice way to relax at the end of the day.  I keep thinking we'd like to book this but I think the kids would be a bit underwhelmed by the pool.  I think a split stay like you did would be the best of both worlds.


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> Cynthia, I'm sorry I'm a few days late in getting to your last update. I finally have gotten back to some more DIS time and caught up everywhere and did a few updates on my TR and yours is my last one.



Kathy!  I swear I posted on yours and last night I was looking though (as now I am back to one update behind) and couldn't find it.  Super annoying as I'd waited on yours until I had time to get fully caught up and respond and now I don't see it there!

Then again it could have been that I was looking on my phone and just missed it.  I've had so little computer time lately and phone postings are just...BLEH



KatMark said:


> For what started out as a not too great day, it sure ended up being not bad.



Not bad at all!



KatMark said:


> Love that your mom got picked to be in the show. I love when that happens with a family member.



I can't even remember the last time it happened, literally all I can think of is when I was 12, at Universal CA and got picked to be a bride of Frankenstien.  LOL!  It was a blast!



KatMark said:


> I can't do those rides you were talking about -- Spiderman, etc., but glad you all had such a good time.



We did, there are some fun rides but definitely more on the thrill side



KatMark said:


> I LOVE the Beetlejuice show (but I guess not worth the price of admission just for that ).



That is one of our favorite shows anywhere.  In fact probably was the hands down favorite until I saw the DCA Aladdin show.  




KatMark said:


> The Universal's Cinematic Spectacular - 100 Years of Movie Memories looks spectacular.



I think the adults liked it more as we knew the movies. I'm not sure the kids would have loved it as much but we all thought it was great



KatMark said:


> I hope you all have a great 4th of July weekend.



Thanks Kathy, you too!  It's been quite busy, had the 4th itself down at the lake as usual, yesterday was filled with a coming home party for my nephew who's been an exchange student in Italy for the last year and then picking up Evan and my folks at the airport, they'd been in NYC for the last 9 days.  Now it's off to take Evan to youth group camp.

After I go run 11 miles.  



Mndisneygirl said:


> A little slow on reading here too.



It's that time of year!  me too, everywhere



Mndisneygirl said:


> Glad your day got better - what a rough start!



I'm not sure it was rough but it was SLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW

lol!



Mndisneygirl said:


> I don't know much at all about Universal or IOA, so I'm not sure what the rides are like, but cool that you got to do some finally, and your mom was the gardening grandma (whatever that is!).



Closest thing to it would be enchanted tales, only in the sense that folks get picked for a part.  In some ways it's more like being "that guy" in Monsters.  Both parks have some wonderful rides, I just did a spectacularly bad job of taking pictures of them!




Mndisneygirl said:


> The nighttime show looks cool.



It was really cool!



Mndisneygirl said:


> My kids want to go there now that they saw a show about Diagon Alley the other night.
> I said maybe sometime.  Not the next trip - but they don't know about that one anyway!
> 
> I know who to ask for tips when we do decide to go!!



when are you going to tell the girls, or are you?

I want to go see Diagon Alley!  We will wait till Gringotts opens.  It will be a while, I don't see anyway around it.  I did find out that our national youth group conference for the Sr High kids will be at Disney in 2016.  Which of course is the same year as the kids band trip to Ireland.  I told them they can go...if they can raise 100% of the $$  But I won't be on that trip.  I am thinking sadly, 2017 is the next family trip...and the last while Evan is in HS.  If I want to get one more in while is in HS.  Sad!



dizneeat said:


> All caught up again, Cynthia!



Hi Karin!  I need to hop over and do the same!



rentayenta said:


> All caught up.
> 
> Love the THV pics. Brings back such good memories.



LOVE THV!



natebenma said:


> Looks like you gave what could have been another washout of a day a positive spin.



It really did work out



natebenma said:


> It can get really frustrating managing the conflicting wants and needs of a large, diverse group.  The best thing to do is what you did- let the kids go and spend time waiting in lines if that is what they want to do, and then figure out what is best for everyone else left behind.



Yes, our biggest hurdle was getting the group together in the first place, it got better after that and much better when we split in two,



natebenma said:


> The kabobs sound awesome and a Hogs Head Red really completesthe culinary experience.  Nice pairing!



those kebabs were good!  I'd get them again



natebenma said:


> I love that your mom was picked for the Disaster show!!!
> 
> Glad you got on Transformers and a couple of rides on Mummy (my favorite theme park ride anywhere).
> 
> Spending a couple of hours waiting in line for rides doesn't do it for me- especially the Simpsons- but RRR I can see.  That is a cool ride.  And it is incredible in the dark!



I do want to do it.  It's never been less than a 60 minute wait anytime I've been to the park and so it's never fit in.  Either it was too hot to contemplate a 60 minute wait, or in this case, just not enough time in the day for me to lose that much to standing in line.

Still, we did get enough in that both Jeff and I were ok.  We were more bummed about Despicable Me!



natebenma said:


> We haven't seen Beetlejuice in two trips to US (can't seem to drag the boys to shows) and we didn't see the Cinematic Spectacular either.  Thanks for the info and pictures.



If you can ever sneak in and see Beetlejuice you really should, it's a ton of fun



natebenma said:


> Nice job sticking to the taco plan, even though it sounds like the food delivery issues did not make it easy!



Well it didn't make it fast that is for sure, but it worked out and we were all happy to be "home"


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> I wouldn't know what it is like t have family member or friend picked for the Cast of Disaster as each time I have seen it I have been  Gardening Grannie Thanks Carol and Judy!!!!



You'd be perfect!  I love that



CarolynK said:


> THV looks spacious! I like the rustic look of it. The table can actually accommodate a family, nice! The bed in the master bedroom looks a bit small, is it a king?



It is only a queen.  The bedrooms are definitely on the cozy side.  Due to the shape of the treehouse it is a bit of a challenge on the rooms I think but the living space is so wonderful that we didn't mind the slightly cozier rooms at all.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> For getting there at noon, you sure packed a lot into your US day!   Those kebabs look really good.  Whats up with having such a hard time finding something to eat as simple as a hot dog?



In general we found food more difficult at Universal on our last trip as well but seriously, a hot dog?  Should have been around every corner.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> How great that your Mom got chosen as the Gardening Grandma, and that she seemed to enjoy her fifteen minutes of fame so much.



She did!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> The Cinematic Spectacular sounds very interesting. I wonder what they do differently with the water screens to make the quality so much better?



It's a constant flat screen versus water coming up and down in F! and WOC.  there are other shooting water elements but the screen itself...is constant in shape, size and water stream.  Made a huge difference



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Havent been to US for many years..sounds like it might be time for a return trip.



Yes it is!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Too bad about the mess up with your bags and the groceries when you got back to THV.thats just crazy!   Your room pics do look like it is very comfortable and roomy!



That was a bit annoying!



englishrose47 said:


> Just checking in !!Can't have Marv more up to date than me





I will  try for an update later, it's a bit of a crazy day but I did start another PTR for the DL 1/2 and will post a link!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I love the way you just put your plans aside and enjoyed your night at US.  Those spur of the moment-do what comes next-make memories times are the best parts of a vacation!




Plans are good but so is seizing the moment!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I really love the layout of THV.  Nice way to relax at the end of the day.  I keep thinking we'd like to book this but I think the kids would be a bit underwhelmed by the pool.  I think a split stay like you did would be the best of both worlds.



Well, you do have use of all the SSR pools as well so there are tons of options.  The THV pool is lovely but...very quiet.  We adored THV


----------



## eandesmom

In the spirit of the fact I'm off for a long run (if I finish, longest so far, ever!) I did decide to start a PTR/TR for the DL half trip.

Too much running chatter bogging this one down and I'd like to get this one wrapped up and start on the marching band trip!  

I will hopefully have an update here though later today.

In the meantime, I'd love it if you'd join me over here!

*Confessions of a reluctant runner - a DL 1/2 PTR*


----------



## englishrose47

Great Start Cynthia !! I always  said I wouldn't run and I haven'tWell unless you count running from the "Bobbies" as a child ,for climbing on the Abbey Ruins


----------



## annmarieda

You may have started off the day slow, but it certainly looks like it was an awesome day!  

After reading your updates I kinda feel as though I might want to go to US/IOA in the fall... it really looks like you had an over all good time there.

When I first looked at your pictures of the night time show I thought they were on a projected screen.  That is much better than F. or WoC.  

Love that you are finally at the THV.  Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> You may have started off the day slow, but it certainly looks like it was an awesome day!



It was a good day!



annmarieda said:


> After reading your updates I kinda feel as though I might want to go to US/IOA in the fall... it really looks like you had an over all good time there.



That actually could be really neat with your niece at her age



annmarieda said:


> When I first looked at your pictures of the night time show I thought they were on a projected screen.  That is much better than F. or WoC.



Exactly!



annmarieda said:


> Love that you are finally at the THV.  Can't wait to see more pictures!



More up soon!


----------



## eandesmom

Today begins the full explanation of my TR title

MagicBands + Margaritas + Muggles + Minions = TRP

We started this trip with MagicBands, weve had our share of Margaritas. 

Muggles and Minions went to Universal and the Islands of Adventure.  This all brings us to the TRP.

*Treehouse Recovery Program
*
Ah.  The Treehouses.  

I really can't think of a better place to recover after the craziness that is New Years Eve in the World.  And the craziness that was Islands of Adventure and Universal!

It was now January 5th.  The last day for some of our clan.

Our initial  plan was to sleep in a little and then head to DTD for brunch.  We had 11am reservations, which is the earliest possible at our destination.
Our morning started a little less relaxed than that.  A huge winter storm had rolled in causing massive delays across the country.  While it hadn't hit Florida yet it was certainly impacting flights out of Florida.  Kerri had gone to check in the previous night only to find...

Their flight was cancelled.



Melissa's still showed on time.

Lots of phone calls later and a frustrated baby sister who couldn't get a live person on the phone, Kerri and Eric decided to simply head to the airport and see what they could do there.

Which I thought was crazy but kept that thought to myself.  She wasn't a new traveler by any means and if thats what she felt she had to do, thats what she felt she had to do.

While the rest of the gang lazed around, I bet you know what I was doing!

Coffee on the 
















DECK!






Yes, my room request had been granted!  I'd listed I think 5 or 6 treehouses that had water views.  

As you can see, it was lovely out!





MUCH warmer than it had been





Sadly, I was forced to drink out of the stock kitchen mug

Way too small









I made do





After our coffee, Jeff and I went for a run.  While we ran, Mel and the kids headed to DTD.  She needed to drop their bags off for airport check in.  The plan was my folks would pick them up and drive them over, then leave their car at SSR.  They wanted to shop a little before breakfast.  Unfortunately, I don't have a single picture of our run.  As a general rule, when I run with Jeff, we start together for a little bit, he runs ahead and then waits for me at the end.  We usually high five as he passes me heading back.

Here though, we were running blind, just kind of feeling out a route.  We had mapped it out but still, it's always a little different the first time in a new area.  Which means I follow him and he points as he goes, or slows down if he doesn't see me so we don't get lost and separated.  We ran from THV, through and around SSR.  We managed to get about 4 miles in.  We may or may not have been on  golf cart paths by accident a time or 2 or have gotten turned around a little but in the end it was a lovely loop of sorts.  It was warm!  I had worn a tee and wished for a tank top most of the run.

Back at the treehouse, I enjoyed looking at our lovely dining room view in the morning sun.





We showered and headed off to the boat ourselves.





Pretty ride

















Arriving (late as usual) at Raglan Road we found the rest of the crew waiting,  Mom and Mel had gone ahead and gotten a mimosa while they waited.
We were seated at the coolest table!





But with the sun shining as it was, it made it very hard to see




 
In the other room, the dancers were going!









I can call this a Christmas in July update!





After ordering I ended up outside on the phone for quite a bit.  I had purchased trip insurance through DVC and since Kerri and Eric were technically booked at the treehouse (which was really to give them magicband access the day before, which theyd enjoyed), they were covered.  I explored the options as the reports from the airport were not good.

They'd been rebooked.

On a flight that left *THURSDAY*.

It was Sunday.

This is why I will not fly United.

Coming back in, my breakfast had arrived

_Eggs En Cocotte - Farm fresh eggs baked with spinach, mushrooms and Dubliner cheddar cheese served with toast soldiers
_
















Jeff went for more of a lunch options, Shepard's Pie





_Keen eye for the Shepherds Pie - We give the traditional Shepherds Pie a little makeover with our contemporary twist to this favorite dish_

Everyone LOVED their food and as for me?  BEST BREAKFAST IN DISNEY!  Oh seriously I loved that dish.  I am having it again in September!!

Continued in next post


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

After breakfast, more dancing









So hard to get them in motion









I loved the holiday versions of their dresses





We heard from Kerri and Eric.  They had decided to wait out a 3 hour line, trying to get a flight somewhere, anywhere.  They had gotten through that line and had an evening flight to....Denver.  They didn't have a flight from there to anywhere else yet, they'd have to get that upon arrival at that airport.  The good news is Jeff's mom lives there so worst case, they could crash at her house.  A cab back to hang with us for a few hours was discussed, they could still take DME back, but in the end they decided to stay put.  We decided to head outside.

Mel and the gang had a little last minute shopping before DME.

Jeff and I weren't really interested in shopping, we still had 3 days.

We headed here

It was vacation!  Besides, I have to live up to the TR title.


























I forget which one we got.  It was the cheaper of the "classic" options and fully based upon the bartenders very strong recommendation.  

It was a great recommendation!

The kids headed here









Well some of them did, the others were busy inside at WOD shopping

Jeff did find something









And ultimately so did the E's who managed to con me into an "extra" purchase that wasn't part of their souvenir money (which I think was completely gone at this point or they spent the rest of it there and then).  At the end of the day, each one of the nephews ended up getting the promo throw blanket they were selling if you spent more than $25.  

With that, it was time to take the boat back.  Mel and the boys had a bus to catch.

Mom and Dad had decided to save their one remaining park day for another day where theyd get a full day out of it.  They'd be actually using that after we left.  Instead they planned to hang in DTD for a bit and honestly I am not sure what else.  Originally we had planned dinner together but instead, rescheduled for breakfast the following morning. 

As for the 4 of us, guess what today looked like?





Half of our remaining group had only one pressing thought.

POOL TIME!


----------



## rentayenta

The stock mugs are ridiculously small. I'll never understand. 

I also hate United. When we have miles, I'll fly them and they're pretty much the only game in town for Michael's adventures in Africa but domestically they are my last choice. They tie with Frontier for suckiest airline.

Love that THV water view.  And taking the boat to DTD is so fun! 

Breakfast at Raglan looks amazing! I'm going to have to try it. We've done dinner but not breakfast. My next WDW trip is going to have to be like 3 weeks long.


----------



## Chilly

Mimosa sounds so much better than Bucks Fizz which is what it is called in the UK.

I'd love to get stuck in Orlando as long as I could still hit the parks. Hanging around all day in the airport is so not fun.

Off to check out the PTR now.


----------



## KatMark

I'm glad you and Jeff were able to get in a good run and that you were able to enjoy your coffee on your deck (wrong mug or not ).

I had no idea that Raglan Road served brunch. I will have to tell Mark about this. Is it a year-round thing or just the holidays?

A flight on Thursday and it was only Sunday? Oh my. We fly United more than 75% of the time and have never had an issue like that. 

Finally some warm weather...I was beginning to think you guys would never catch a break with the weather.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Nice day for a morning run! Beautiful view from your deck!

Too bad about Kerri and Eric's flight mess!  Ugh.  At least when we drive, and the weather is somewhere else, we can still go!  I hope they got home before Thursday!!

Raglan Road looks better and better to me with every TR I read!!  I might need to squeeze that in somewhere on one of my next trips!  Your dish sounds yummy to me!  I think my kids would enjoy the dancers too.

I like the TRP!  Sounds like a great idea to wind down from the crazy busy times you've had.  I'm doing the DCLRP - Disney Cruise Line Recovery Program - when we go for New Years!


----------



## Leshaface

Ugh, what a hassle with the flight situation!  That would have put a damper on things for sure.  Luckily for us, we've only had one mishap with United back in 2010 due to weather also, but 1 out of 10 times isn't too bad I think.  We are SWA people because we have a CC with them.  Aside from them, we really like Delta.

I'm so excited to check out Raglan Road!  Although we won't be going for breakfast/brunch, i've heard amazing things about this place and i'm stoked that I got us a dinner ressie in January

Geez, I don't remember it getting that warm in January when we went in 2010.  How nice!


----------



## Poolrat

Of course it gets warm after I leave.   


No better place for a TRP than those THV.     Easy way to DTD and what a yummy brunch at RR.


Having spent the day at O'hare once I understand the lets just go anywhere mindset.  I hope they got home a bit easier once they could get to Denver.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I won't willingly fly United either.  That's an awful position to be in.  I hope it worked out in the end.

Love the view of the treehouses.  We stayed at POR and saw them from the boat to DTD.  I always wondered if the view to the river was decent from the deck.  Now I know.  Thanks for sharing.


Love Raglan Road.  Those Christmas costumes are fantastic.


----------



## saintstickets

Love the update...I have GOT to try Raglan Road.  Each trip we say we are going to and something always comes up!  We have penciled in trying to get the THV's at SSR during our May, 2016 trip (not that I plan very far in advance or anything like that!)  They look like they could be a real escape from everything for a while.  Looking forward to more of your TR!


----------



## elphie101

Welp, if your coffee mug had to be small, at least your view was excellent! It's good to see there was coffee on every veranda/porch so far.

 those weather delays! At least they could rebook to Denver knowing they wouldn't necessarily have to sleep in an airport - not fun.

Oh that brunch. I love me some good Disney food pics. I wish I could find the time to squeeze it into our next trip!


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> The stock mugs are ridiculously small. I'll never understand.



They are horrible.  I did like that the THV had colored fiesta ware instead of the plain and oh my, they must think everyone entertains there, I've never seen that many wine glasses in a DVC villa!



rentayenta said:


> I also hate United. When we have miles, I'll fly them and they're pretty much the only game in town for Michael's adventures in Africa but domestically they are my last choice. They tie with Frontier for suckiest airline.



It's kind of sad. I used to have status on United  back in the day, and loved them.  It has changed SO much.  I personally haven't flown them in forever but last time I did we had major changes (not notified) and delays and I've heard so many horror stories from friends, I won't consider them.  And...I warned Kerri.  Told her not to.  Melissa did end up having issues as well, the whole world did that day (I'll get to it) but they were minor compared to Kerri's.



rentayenta said:


> Love that THV water view.  And taking the boat to DTD is so fun!



I seriously could live there.

Except they'd need to add a closet in that master!  Oh wait, I'd just take over the bunk bed room and turn it into a closet.





rentayenta said:


> Breakfast at Raglan looks amazing! I'm going to have to try it. We've done dinner but not breakfast. My next WDW trip is going to have to be like 3 weeks long.



So yummy!  Sunday brunch only and it's a limited menu but SOOOOOO good!



Chilly said:


> Mimosa sounds so much better than Bucks Fizz which is what it is called in the UK.



It does sound  better!  Bucks Fizz sounds like a cocktail...I envision soda or tonic, not bubbly.



Chilly said:


> I'd love to get stuck in Orlando as long as I could still hit the parks. Hanging around all day in the airport is so not fun.
> 
> Off to check out the PTR now.



In Orlando they had a free room, wifi, and time to figure stuff out.  In line at the airport, waiting at the airport all day...none of those things.  We would have just stayed at Disney for sure in that situation but Eric really needed to get back for work.  



KatMark said:


> I'm glad you and Jeff were able to get in a good run and that you were able to enjoy your coffee on your deck (wrong mug or not ).



Wrong mug is right!  I didn't find a single Disney one that trip.  So sad!  Not like I needed a new Disney one but....it's a trip thing!  Coffee on the deck though, one of my favorite things in the world.



KatMark said:


> I had no idea that Raglan Road served brunch. I will have to tell Mark about this. Is it a year-round thing or just the holidays?



Neither, it's just on Sunday's.



KatMark said:


> A flight on Thursday and it was only Sunday? Oh my. We fly United more than 75% of the time and have never had an issue like that.



When I lived in Chicago, I flew United probably 90% of the time and back then, for work, that was a LOT.  They have really changed and from here, people seem to have issues every time.



KatMark said:


> Finally some warm weather...I was beginning to think you guys would never catch a break with the weather.



We were loving the sun!  Even if it wasn't supposed to last long.



Mndisneygirl said:


> Nice day for a morning run! Beautiful view from your deck!


 
It was!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Too bad about Kerri and Eric's flight mess!  Ugh.  At least when we drive, and the weather is somewhere else, we can still go!  I hope they got home before Thursday!!


 
That is true.  Driving isn't an option for us.  It would be to DL but...BLEH



Mndisneygirl said:


> Raglan Road looks better and better to me with every TR I read!!  I might need to squeeze that in somewhere on one of my next trips!  Your dish sounds yummy to me!  I think my kids would enjoy the dancers too.



The girls would love the dancers.  We were actually thinking of going there for both brunch and dinner on our sept trip but it really doesn't fit in well to do both.



Mndisneygirl said:


> I like the TRP!  Sounds like a great idea to wind down from the crazy busy times you've had.  I'm doing the DCLRP - Disney Cruise Line Recovery Program - when we go for New Years!



DCLRP sounds pretty perfect to me too!  As you well know, they are VERY relaxing!



Leshaface said:


> Ugh, what a hassle with the flight situation!  That would have put a damper on things for sure.  Luckily for us, we've only had one mishap with United back in 2010 due to weather also, but 1 out of 10 times isn't too bad I think.  We are SWA people because we have a CC with them.  Aside from them, we really like Delta.



I am not a SWA fan I have to admit.  We really like our pre-assigned seats.  I used to love Delta, lately we've had service issues so it's not my fav but I do fly them occasionally.  When we can, we always fly Alaska.



Leshaface said:


> I'm so excited to check out Raglan Road!  Although we won't be going for breakfast/brunch, i've heard amazing things about this place and i'm stoked that I got us a dinner ressie in January



We really love it. It has been a while since I've been there for dinner.  Jeff wanted to do brunch and Dinner there in sept but I think we will just stick to brunch.



Leshaface said:


> Geez, I don't remember it getting that warm in January when we went in 2010.  How nice!



It was!  While it lasted.


----------



## glennbo123

Ugh for flight cancellations!  What problems that creates.

I didn't realize that they did the Irish dancing even for brunch service at Raglan Road.  Very cool!


----------



## MEK

Looks like a beautiful morning.  I really loved the treehouses and the whole SSR complex is just so pretty and relaxing!  And such a great place to run in the nice weather.

Let me get this straight - Sunday flight rescheduled to Thursday?    Seriously?  They couldn't do better than that?  People DO work.  

I remember the brunch picture from FB.  Looks super fun and yummy and you got great pictures of the dancers.  

Ah, yes, the rita bar!  Love it there.  They do make a good rita, although I was disappointed that the pink grapefruit rita no longer exists.  *sigh*


----------



## jedijill

Oh that sucks about the cancelled flight!  I hate United with a passion too...I prefer SW but that's just me. 

Looks like you guys had a great brunch...I haven't been to RR for ages but I think a return trip is in the cards.

Jill in Co


----------



## Pinkocto

What a horribly frustrating situation with the flights  

Brunch looks positively delicious. That is going on the list the next time we're at a resort near DTD. We've gotten to the point that traveling too far for a meal gets frustrating. 

That caramel chocolate is cute. What did the E's buy that was extra?


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Well if you don't like the weather in Florida around Christmas/New Year's, just wait a day!  What a change in conditions for you! 

Never tried a breakfast dish at Raglan Road. Love watching the Dancers there! 

I've had at least one interesting trip to that Margarita Bar. A great place to meet someone after an evening of shopping.......


----------



## jwwi

the breakfast looks amazing, and I do love the holiday dresses the dancers are wearing.  

I hate United, will not willingly fly them again.  Our flights to Hawaii were delayed over 8 hours each way, which makes for a 23 hour travel days!  It was a good thing we were in HI for two weeks.  It allowed us time to forget the first flight.  

You really can not beat pool time in January, and the view from the deck of your THV is so nice.


----------



## natebenma

Last check in here before I leave



But I have to say, not loving all of the United horror stories, cuz guess what?  In the next two weeks I am scheduled to spend around 24 hours on 4 different United flights.



I am already ticked off that they rescheduled our 8 am departure flight to CA to 6 am (Big difference in wakeup time between 3 am and 5 am).  I'm not sure if we have ever flown United, if we have it was many many years ago. 

The treehouses look like such a zen place to stay!

Nice breakfast at Ragland Road.  I have recommended it to family members, but I have never dined there! 

Pool time sounds good to me!


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> Their flight was cancelled.


No, I think you got that one wrong.  When you're still on Disney property, not at the airport and your flight is cancelled, the reaction should be something closer to this...




eandesmom said:


> Melissa's still showed on time.


Yeah, right. 



eandesmom said:


> Arriving (late as usual) at Raglan Road we found the rest of the crew waiting,  Mom and Mel had gone ahead and gotten a mimosa while they waited.
> We were seated at the coolest table!


Seems like a good idea to pass the time.  And yeah, that table is cool.  Looks like it could be a little closer to the stage though! 



eandesmom said:


> They'd been rebooked.
> 
> On a flight that left *THURSDAY*.
> 
> It was Sunday.


They really shouldn't have gone to the airport... 



eandesmom said:


> We heard from Kerri and Eric.  They had decided to wait out a 3 hour line, trying to get a flight somewhere, anywhere.


3 hours???   Yeah... forget that.  I'm going back to Disney World.  Call me when you have a flight for me.  



eandesmom said:


> Mel and the boys had a bus to catch.


NO!!!  Don't do it!!!


----------



## annmarieda

love your view that you had with your morning coffee!  

Your breakfast at RR sounds amazing.  I do love eggs and spinach....especially post run.

Glad you and Jeff had a good run.  4 miles is an amazing amount of miles to get in while there.  I think there is a  site somewhere that lists the various routes.  I probably should take a look at it sometime.

The flight situation really sounds like a pain.  I too won't fly united any more after our own fiasco with them in December of 2011.

So glad you finally are getting a warm day.  Sounds like pool time  is definitely in order!


----------



## Poolrat

Only a couple of United flyers????   Yeah I had a choice of United or Delta for me red eye back from DL and chose Delta - mainly for the connection in ATL but not fond of United. 

Even though weather was at the core of my day at O'hare and then no luggage for a conference and having the luggage meet me at the airport after another snowstorm delayed me going home, I believe it was United.  I will say I could rebook multiple times pretty easily I guess, but it was just a cluster all around.   

I avoid USAir even though Charlotte is a hub.  Prices high and service low.  I love SW even with the boarding.  In fact lately I am avoiding the whole Charlotte Airport since it is undergoing major construction and as big a nightmare as Poly or DTD.


----------



## eandesmom

Poolrat said:


> Of course it gets warm after I leave.



Well not to spoil things but, it didn't last.



Poolrat said:


> No better place for a TRP than those THV.     Easy way to DTD and what a yummy brunch at RR.



We definitely planned the RR brunch specifically as we'd be at THV.  It was perfect!



Poolrat said:


> Having spent the day at O'hare once I understand the lets just go anywhere mindset.  I hope they got home a bit easier once they could get to Denver.



Yeah...not me.  I've done SO much business travel, I'll get out of the airport and wait for something that is confirmed versus the hope that something might open up by actually being there.



PrincessInOz said:


> I won't willingly fly United either.  That's an awful position to be in.  I hope it worked out in the end.



It's sad really as they used to be wonderful.



PrincessInOz said:


> Love the view of the treehouses.  We stayed at POR and saw them from the boat to DTD.  I always wondered if the view to the river was decent from the deck.  Now I know.  Thanks for sharing.



If you have one on the river, it's just magical!



PrincessInOz said:


> Love Raglan Road.  Those Christmas costumes are fantastic.



Aren't those fun?  I hadn't even considered that the dancers would be there in the day and no clue they had holiday dresses!



saintstickets said:


> Love the update...I have GOT to try Raglan Road.  Each trip we say we are going to and something always comes up!  We have penciled in trying to get the THV's at SSR during our May, 2016 trip (not that I plan very far in advance or anything like that!)  They look like they could be a real escape from everything for a while.  Looking forward to more of your TR!



RR is perfect from the THV.  Just a boat ride away! 



elphie101 said:


> Welp, if your coffee mug had to be small, at least your view was excellent! It's good to see there was coffee on every veranda/porch so far.



well of course there was coffee on every verandah, deck, porch or patio.  That would be WRONG!

Even if I had to get up sooner than I'd have liked for a refill.  



elphie101 said:


> those weather delays! At least they could rebook to Denver knowing they wouldn't necessarily have to sleep in an airport - not fun.



They HOPED they could rebook in Denver.  No guarantees at all.



elphie101 said:


> Oh that brunch. I love me some good Disney food pics. I wish I could find the time to squeeze it into our next trip!



It's not the easiest to fit in, is it.  Not all that convenient unless you are planning on DTD or at a DTD area resort.  We are planning the brunch in Spet and frankly it'll be a bit of a pita to get there...which is why I veto'd dinner there, it was one or the other.  



glennbo123 said:


> Ugh for flight cancellations!  What problems that creates.
> 
> I didn't realize that they did the Irish dancing even for brunch service at Raglan Road.  Very cool!



I had no idea either!  Do they normally at lunch?  I think the brunch time was the same as lunch so maybe they just kept the other regular things?


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> Looks like a beautiful morning.  I really loved the treehouses and the whole SSR complex is just so pretty and relaxing!  And such a great place to run in the nice weather.



I absolutely fell in love with them.  I figured I would, hoped I would but you never really know do you?



MEK said:


> Let me get this straight - Sunday flight rescheduled to Thursday?    Seriously?  They couldn't do better than that?  People DO work.



I know, isn't that crazy????



MEK said:


> I remember the brunch picture from FB.  Looks super fun and yummy and you got great pictures of the dancers.



It was fun.  Would have been a bit more had I not spent half of it on the phone but being able to give my sister some peace of mind that they'd be covered if they ended up buying new tickets out of pocket, was worth it.



MEK said:


> Ah, yes, the rita bar!  Love it there.  They do make a good rita, although I was disappointed that the pink grapefruit rita no longer exists.  *sigh*



I confess I liked the classic better than the grapefruit but I was surprised to see that gone.



jedijill said:


> Oh that sucks about the cancelled flight!  I hate United with a passion too...I prefer SW but that's just me.



Lots of folks love SW, just not Jeff and I.  I'd pick them over United for sure, we do have one of our legs for the cruise on them.



jedijill said:


> Looks like you guys had a great brunch...I haven't been to RR for ages but I think a return trip is in the cards.
> 
> Jill in Co



We hadn't been in a while so it was nice to be back.  We do love it there



Pinkocto said:


> What a horribly frustrating situation with the flights



It was bad, I felt like I was watching the news



Pinkocto said:


> Brunch looks positively delicious. That is going on the list the next time we're at a resort near DTD. We've gotten to the point that traveling too far for a meal gets frustrating.



I agree, part of me wishes we weren't going there in Sept for that very reason but it was one of the few requests Jeff made.



Pinkocto said:


> That caramel chocolate is cute. What did the E's buy that was extra?



You shall see!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Well if you don't like the weather in Florida around Christmas/New Year's, just wait a day!  What a change in conditions for you!



Yep, and then wait another, or two. It will change again.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Never tried a breakfast dish at Raglan Road. Love watching the Dancers there!



It's new and only on Sundays.  Started a few months before our trip I think? Can't recall exactly but we were excited for it and it lived up to it.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I've had at least one interesting trip to that Margarita Bar. A great place to meet someone after an evening of shopping.......



 I forgot that it was there, after the never ending shopping.

Poor Mary Ellen!



jwwi said:


> the breakfast looks amazing, and I do love the holiday dresses the dancers are wearing.



It was SOOOOOOOOOOO good!



jwwi said:


> I hate United, will not willingly fly them again.  Our flights to Hawaii were delayed over 8 hours each way, which makes for a 23 hour travel days!  It was a good thing we were in HI for two weeks.  It allowed us time to forget the first flight.



oh my word, 8 hours each way??????



jwwi said:


> You really can not beat pool time in January, and the view from the deck of your THV is so nice.



You can't beat it, I definitely hadn't counted on it.  We had one afternoon at BW, a bit chilly for it but still nice.  This, this was actually hot!  I adored that deck.


----------



## eandesmom

natebenma said:


> Last check in here before I leave



either you are enroute, or are in Cali now...I'm watching FB for updates!  I really really hope all went smoothly.

Have a GREAT trip!  I know you will 



natebenma said:


> But I have to say, not loving all of the United horror stories, cuz guess what?  In the next two weeks I am scheduled to spend around 24 hours on 4 different United flights.
> 
> 
> 
> I am already ticked off that they rescheduled our 8 am departure flight to CA to 6 am (Big difference in wakeup time between 3 am and 5 am).  I'm not sure if we have ever flown United, if we have it was many many years ago.



Fingers crossed!



natebenma said:


> The treehouses look like such a zen place to stay!



Very zen, just what the doctor ordered.  In fact the doctor is ordering it now but sadly it's not in the cards.



natebenma said:


> Nice breakfast at Ragland Road.  I have recommended it to family members, but I have never dined there!



You should, it is so good!



natebenma said:


> Pool time sounds good to me!



It sounded good to me too!



afwdwfan said:


> No, I think you got that one wrong.  When you're still on Disney property, not at the airport and your flight is cancelled, the reaction should be something closer to this...



Unless you are relatively new at your job or recently promoted and bottom of the totem pole for leave.  Then you might be paranoid and in a rush to get back.  

I'm with you, even if the above was true.  It's weather right?  Not your fault.



afwdwfan said:


> Seems like a good idea to pass the time.  And yeah, that table is cool.  Looks like it could be a little closer to the stage though!



I've yet to get a table where I can see the stage.  Guess I need to go with a smaller group???



afwdwfan said:


> They really shouldn't have gone to the airport...
> 
> 
> 3 hours???   Yeah... forget that.  I'm going back to Disney World.  Call me when you have a flight for me.
> 
> 
> NO!!!  Don't do it!!!



EXACTLY!




annmarieda said:


> love your view that you had with your morning coffee!



I could have camped out there for hours



annmarieda said:


> Your breakfast at RR sounds amazing.  I do love eggs and spinach....especially post run.



Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Might explain why I make them for myself at least once a week.

LOL



annmarieda said:


> Glad you and Jeff had a good run.  4 miles is an amazing amount of miles to get in while there.  I think there is a  site somewhere that lists the various routes.  I probably should take a look at it sometime.



It was a funny route, I have such a better feel for it now after the spring trip with Mary Ellen.  There is a site but all the routes are uber short and easy to find.  Like less than 2 miles.  So it's repeated loops if you want anything more.  They also have signs up now at the resorts.



annmarieda said:


> The flight situation really sounds like a pain.  I too won't fly united any more after our own fiasco with them in December of 2011.



We were agreed on that one huh for DL!



annmarieda said:


> So glad you finally are getting a warm day.  Sounds like pool time  is definitely in order!



After the rain and cold it was so very welcome



Poolrat said:


> Only a couple of United flyers????   Yeah I had a choice of United or Delta for me red eye back from DL and chose Delta - mainly for the connection in ATL but not fond of United.



We've had some issues with Delta, but not at the level of the United ones.  I'll fly Delta especially when it is actually on Alaska, but booked via Delta but is somehow lower due to the better 2nd leg.  Then I get more than half the trip on the airline I want and all the miles on the airline I want.  

When I lived in Chicago I flew United almost exclusively and it was fine, but it's a hub.  From here, horrible.



Poolrat said:


> Even though weather was at the core of my day at O'hare and then no luggage for a conference and having the luggage meet me at the airport after another snowstorm delayed me going home, I believe it was United.  I will say I could rebook multiple times pretty easily I guess, but it was just a cluster all around.



That's good the rebooking was easy, Kerri and Eric had a horrible time with it.



Poolrat said:


> I avoid USAir even though Charlotte is a hub.  Prices high and service low.  I love SW even with the boarding.  In fact lately I am avoiding the whole Charlotte Airport since it is undergoing major construction and as big a nightmare as Poly or DTD.



Lots of SW lovers.  We flew them on our way back from the Jan and did not love it.  Did we hate it?  That would be an overstatement but it's not anything high on our list for sure.  Still, it all comes down to price.  We would pick Alaska everything but that just doesn't always work out to be best.  Only one leg for the Sept trip.


----------



## eandesmom

Before I get to my next update there has been a LOT of planning going on, for all my trips!  

*DL Half (August/Sept 2014)*
I will cover this in that PTR but our ADR window came around and we booked our pre-race dinner at Wine Country Trattoria and our post race breakfast at Steakhouse 55!  Added to that is a late lunch at Café Orleans before we head to the airport.  The rest will be all counter service with strong hopes for dinner the first night at Trader Sam’s for one of their killer burgers!  I also made an exciting purchase for this trip but you’ll have to read about it on that PTR.

*PHM (Feb 2015)*
I registered!!!!!!!!!!!  A bit scary as I’ve not completed my first half but I think it’s going to be an absolute blast, and am thrilled beyond believe that it will be  girls trip.  The number of DISers that will be there is exciting!  More about this on the DL half PTR.

*Aulani (April 2015)*
As you may recall we have booked a couple of nights for this trip, next April.  My folks had been talking about wanting that week (spring break) to be Eric's trip to DC with them.  My dad doesn't do well in the heat and their NYC trip with Evan over the 4th was hard on them.  I was seriously considering moving our trip to summer 2015 which is not ideal from a point perspective at all, or flight cost, but it could be done.  Not what we wanted though.  However, recent developments with my dad likely means we will keep it in April.

Saving the bigger update for last.

*F&W + Cruise (Sept 2014)*
The exciting news is our cruise is paid off in full and we booked excursions.  The not exciting news is that our main babysitter for the E's during this trip suffered a very big injury this week.  On Wednesday my dad fell at the mariners game, landing hard on both knees.  He was unable to get up.  2 days later and he was still unable to get up.   They had waited on an MRI for swelling to go down thinking it was muscle trauma.  Unfortunately the MRI showed something quite different, he tore the patellar tendons on BOTH knees, completely detached.  Which is why he couldn't lift his legs, or stand, or bear any weight.

He had surgery yesterday to reattach.  It is a very proven and successful procedure however, it's usually only done on one knee.  Usually you have a good leg to use while the other one heals.  He does not have that.  This means my poor dad will have to live at an inpatient rehab facility, with his knees/legs basically immobilized for 6-8 weeks.  After than another 1 month before he is really using a walker etc and one more after that before he is really able to walk much and drive.

It means a lot of other things too.  It means that during this time we really need to get their house on the market and then moved to one level living as he can't really come home from rehab with their house the way it is.    There are a number of options and it is something that was already in the works, it just really ramps up the timeline.  I have a strong feeling this will really take up a lot of our free time for the rest of this summer.

As for our trip.  My mom really can't handle it all on her own.  I love my mom.  The reality though is dad is the chief babysitter, with occasional assistance from my mom.  He is also chief cook, bottle washer and laundry doer.  She is going to have to truly take care of herself for the first time in a very long time.  Combine that with the house situation, I just know it is more than she can take on and I don't want to ask her to.  While the boys are very low maintenance, there is daily driving and there is the whole issue of overnights.  She is not going to want to be away from her house for the 12 nights we are gone.  She can possibly do some of it but....not all.  She is also dealing with her own trips to cancel, she was supposed to be in the UK for 2 weeks with the girl scouts, and at least 2 other trips in there.  She doesn't feel good doing any of that with dad in rehab and plans to cancel it all.  Add to that her involvement in her 50th HS reunion and she's got a lot on her plate.  Not to mention the likely insurance hassle and headaches.  Good news is dad is the main bill payer and I talked her off a ledge yesterday when I told her we could just back up all his files to an external and he'd have access via the laptop.  So at least there will be something he can do.  

As for our trip, I don't know what we are going to do.  I figure we have about 13 days to decide and get a plan together.  Currently we are past the cancel without penalty date on the cruise.  I don't want to cancel but in reality I have to consider it as an option.  The penalty at the moment though, is relatively low.  We would lose our deposit.  Which, since it was a on board offer, is only 10%.   I have trip insurance on the non-cruise portions so our plane tickets and the dues on our points, would be covered.  The points used I could possibly rent out but the good news is that they would not go into holding, if we cancel in the next 13 days and my chances of renting them are probably high.  There is a day or 2 of wiggle room that we could go past but that's about it or we end up in a 50% cancellation fee situation.  We don't have trip insurance on the cruise yet, though do plan to add it.  That said, cancelling for these reasons would not be covered.  We have longer on the DVC rooms obviously.

UGH.

Right now we see a few potential options.

1.	Fly Jeff’s mom out.  A valid option, 12 nights is likely to be far more than works for her.

2.	Have a young adult from our church, the assistant youth group leader, stay with them at night.  I have not asked him yet.  He has his own long trip planned and returns just 3 days prior to ours so the timing is not ideal.

3.	Have them with my sister on the weekends.  This is not ideal.  She’s got a full plate, will be moving herself, and planning a wedding.

4.	Have my mom help a little, mostly with evening driving things.

5.	Some combination of all of the above.

UGH



It would honestly be easier to cancel.  However, with multiple college tuitions and 2 more right behind....I truly worry that if we don’t do this now, it is going to be 5 years or so before we can attempt another long trip like this.

UGH

Enough of the doom and gloom.  Assuming we can figure something out we then have to finalize our actual plans.  I booked a lot of things.  I booked them before my dad fell but they are booked nonetheless.  We would like to do all of them.  Practically speaking, that will not happen as each excursion adds up.  What stays and goes, I have no idea.  If we do fly someone out, that obviously will impact our trip budget.  The good news is I do not have to really decide what we keep and cut until about a week out.  I could do it as little as 3 days but that makes me nervous.  Let's look at our plans!  Oh and in about 7 days I can book FP’s!

*Day 1.  Wednesday. 
*Red Eye via NYC to Orlando

*Day 2.   Thursday.  *
BWV. Food and Wine festival if it has soft opening, if not play by ear.  Jellyrolls if not too tired. DHS FP

*Day 3.   Friday.  
*BWV. Food and Wine festival.  Epcot FP. Jellyrolls if we didn’t do the night before.  I’d rather do it Thursday as Saturday is EARLY!

*Day 4. Sat.  
*MCO to San Juan.  EARLY flight (6am).  Hang in PR.  Breakfast in Old San Juan, walking tour of the city, lunch at a local brewpub, hit grocery store.  Cab to ship.

*Day 5. Sun.  
*At Sea. Private Mixology session, Formal Night

*Day 6. Mon.  
*Antigua.  Kayak, Hike and Snorkel Adventure
_Embark on an air-conditioned minibus and travel approximately 30 minutes from Antigua's quaint capital city to Mercers Creek kayak base on the east coast. Board a fast motor boat for an approximate 5-minute ride that will whisk you away to a remote lagoon. There, you'll board 2-person kayaks and commence your adventure with expert guides. Follow paddling instructions, glide through coastal mangroves, inlets and tiny islands to examine the exotic marine animals that your guide may find along the way. 






Conclude your approximate 60-minute kayak experience and re-board your boat. Continue your journey through 12 uninhabited islands to a unique, 20-acre 'jewel in the ocean'. Great Bird Island has 2 white-sand beaches, gentle hills and plenty of shade. Follow your guide on an approximate 6-minute nature hike on a rocky trail to the top of the island, and be rewarded with breathtaking infinity views. 






Bring your camera to capture the seasonal birds and other small wildlife that may be found. Descend to the beach, relax under a shady coconut tree, explore the beach or snorkel in the warm, crystal-blue shallows. Keen snorkelers can board the boat for the 2-minute transfer to the sheltered offshore reefs, where your guide will distribute gear and teach the basics of snorkeling. Seek out the abundant marine life 






and—after approximately 60 minutes exploring Bird Island and its underwater world—depart for an exciting ride back to the private residence of your hosts.
Arrive at the private dock of the owner's home and savor a fresh local coconut, homemade banana bread (baked daily from the bananas grown on the property), and a delicious rum drink or non-alcoholic fruit drink to be enjoyed in one of the most beautiful gardens in Antigua. Relax for approximately 20 minutes, meet the cheeky family parrot and view the gardens before returning to the ship.






_
*Day 7. Tues.  
*St. Lucia.  Heavenward Bound/Gros Piton Climb. Pirate Night.

_





Departing from the cruise ship terminal in Castries, you will board one of Spencer's private speed boats or a chartered water taxi and travel along the scenic and rugged West Coast of St. Lucia to the foot of the Gros Piton in Anse L'Ivrogne Bay An experienced Gros Piton trail guide will accompany you on your adventurous 4-mile round trip hike up and down the Gros Piton.






The trail winds around the mountain at a gradual gradient.  Panoramic vistas and breathtaking scenery abound in every direction.  At the 1/4 point, view the secluded bay and village of Anse L'Ivrogne below.  On a clear day you can see the island of St. Vincent, just 21 miles away!The first half of the trail is moderate and can be enjoyed by everyone.






Numerous sites used by Brigands or black freedom fighters during the slave rebellion in 1748, may be seen, including caves, tunnels, rock shelters, camps, signal stations, lookouts and landing sites. As you climb the Gros Piton, you will notice dramatic changes in the vegetation, ranging from arid deciduous woodlands along the coast to broad middle zone rainforest and an upper mountain zone of elfin, woodland and windswept dwarf forest.

Tropical birds may flit in and around you as you ascend the slope. These include the St. Lucian Wren, the St. Lucian Oriole, the Black Finch and the Red Neck Pigeon. At the half way point, enjoy a stunning panoramic view of the northern part of the island and marvel at the grandeur of the Petit Piton directly ahead.






The second half of the climb is suitable for the adventurous hiker as it involves a steep ascent over rocks, boulders and root-formed stairs. 











There are two viewpoints at the peak.  From the main lookout, enjoy a panoramic view of the southern end of the island.  From the second lookout, view the northern part of St. Lucia and the Petit Piton.






After a strenuous and challenging climbing adventure, you return to the boat for a short ride around the base of the Gros Piton to Jalousie Beach where a hot, sumptuous Creole lunch will be waiting for you.  Absorb the scenic views, relax your tired muscles, and enjoy a refreshing swim in the warm Caribbean water before your return journey to your cruise ship or hotel. 






Your day climbing the majestic Gros Piton with some time to relax on a beautiful white-sand beach nestled between the two Pitons, will certainly be remembered as a one of kind, breathtaking and memorable experience.
_
Day 8. Weds.  
Grenada.  Adventure River Tubing

_Travel on your air-conditioned minibus for the approximate 45-minute drive to the Grand Etang Rainforest Reserve and the Balthazar Estate. Participate in a safety briefing and instructions before donning your life vest and boarding your modified inner tube and paddle. Journey down the Balthazar River for approximate 45-minute on the gently spinning and swirling currents looking out for exotic scenery of tropical vegetation and wildlife. Take a break at the last pool and take a quick swim before enjoying Rum Punch or local fruit juice. Reboard your transport for an approximate 45-minute trip back to the port.






_Day 9. Thursday.  
Barbados.  Barbados Beach Break.  Semi Formal Night.  Palo dinner.

_Board your transportation and travel approximately 15 minutes through Bridgetown - with its many historic buildings - and arrive at Harbour Lights Beach Club. Relax on a beach chair under your shared umbrella and enjoy a welcome drink. Very popular with the locals, Harbour Lights sits on the best stretch of beach on the island and on the only sheltered bay. Enjoy a game of volleyball or just laze around and sun worship for approximately 3 hours. The view is as stunning as the water is inviting. Note: Food and beverage options are available at an additional cost. Reboard your transportation and travel back to the ship._






Day 10. Friday.  
St. Kitts.  Scenic Railway and Brimstone Hill

_Board an air-conditioned minibus for an approximate 40-minute scenic, narrated trip around the Western "Caribbean Sea" side of St. Kitts on the main road, passing through dozens of small villages and towns. See the gravesite of Samuel Jefferson, the great-great-grandfather of the 3rd U.S. President, Thomas Jefferson, at Middle Island en route to Brimstone Hill National Park. 











Enjoy an approximate 45-minute leisure visit to this beautiful site, named "The Gibraltar of the West Indies" by the British. Brimstone Hill today is the largest and by far best-preserved fortification in the English-speaking Caribbean. There is plenty of time to visit the fort and take in the unparalleled view from the battlements. Savor a light snack (a bag of chips and a bottle of water/can of soda). Re-board the bus for a quick, 10-minute transfer to La Valle Station, where you’ll board the Scenic Railway Train. 











It's "all aboard" for an approximate 2-hour (18 miles) railway ride out along the Atlantic "North" side of the island, with sweeping views of sandy beaches and pounding surf. Enjoy a snack (sugar cookie/cake) and unlimited beverages (bottled water, sodas, rum punch, fruit punch and pina coladas) while aboard the train. Complete your trip around the island arriving at Needsmust Station, where you'll transfer to a motorcoach for a quick, 10-minute transfer back to the ship._

*Day 11. Sat.  *
San Juan.  Disembark.  Fly to MCO, land around 5:30 pm, DME to AKV!    Walk up dinner at Sanaa

*Day 11. Sun.  *
AKV.  Brunch at Raglan Road.  MK FP

*Day 12. Mon*
AKV.  Walk up brunch at Boma.  AK FP or pool time, or whatever we feel like Maybe more F&W.  DME to airport at 3:30.  Fly home.

*A couple of notes. * I have not been able to get us a Palo brunch.  It's offered twice as our St. Kitt’s day is a half day.  We may try on board, we may also just let it go.  We decided we didn't want to get to the ship earlier (it doesn't leave SJ until 9:30pm) just for that.

I chose to have our Palo dinner on semi-formal night for a couple of reasons.  First, pirate night was booked.  Second, I figured if we did do the 3 more “adventure” days in a row, we might not be as into dressing up for Palo that same evening, preferring to relax and recover other ways instead.  On the specific excursions, a few things.  

*St. Lucia and the Gros Piton Climb. *This is the only thing booked via a non DCL tour operator.  That makes me a tiny bit nervous but DCL does not offer this.  He gets great reviews but it really does use up the entire day and that makes me a tiny bit nervous from a missing the ship standpoint.  Granted I’ve yet to find a review where anyone missed their ship because of this tour outfit but still.  We are curious to see just how hard it really is, based on reviews and descriptions.  We figure it’s our Koko Steps outing of this trip (if anyone remembers that ).  













To me it seems better for the going down, the hardest part of Koko to me was that it's so exposed, looking down was scary for me.  This is in foliage for much of it, that alleviates a lot of my issues.  Or at least I think so.  Either way we both think this may be our one "must do".

*Barbados and the Beach Escape.*  We may do this on our own; you can do something similar for about $18 less either at that same beach club or one next door.  Still, for $18, not having to even think about it and transportation, has its own attraction.

*St. Kitts,  Railway and Brimstone Hill.*  There is a version of this that has a sail outing combined with the Railway.  That is the one we wanted but is sold out.  This is a pricey one and St. Kitts is only a half day.  We may just do Brimstone Hill on our own.  It sounds like it's a pita to get a taxi in St Kitts and we will need to ensure someone comes back to get us (as apparently you can't catch one from there) but it would be a lot cheaper.  That said, Jeff really wants to do the railway.

One thing that is a bit of a drag is that the first 3 days excursions, if we really did do them all (days 3-5 of the cruise) are all EARLY starts.  Which is good in the sense of still having plenty of time to explore on our own for Grenada and St. Lucia but bad from an early wake up standpoint.

They all sound fun. But…some or maybe even all will have to go.

Unless we win the lottery

Or I get my bonus in Sept instead of Oct.  LOL!  Which is possible.  Not necessarily probable though.


----------



## elphie101

Oh man, lots of updates. Firstly, so sorry about your dad's injury - that sounds awful to go through and I hope he has as quick and pain-free a healing process as possible.

Of course selfishly I really hope you don't have to cancel your trip, but I do understand how that could be for the best. Those excursions just sound so freaking fun!

I will eagerly await for your PTR update, especially on the FOOD!


----------



## PrincessInOz

I'm so sorry about your dad.  I hope that he has a quick and easy recovery.  That's really too bad.  Your plans for F&W and the cruise sound great.  I hope you work it out and figure it out for what you need.


I'll look for updates on your other PTR for the others.


----------



## MEK

Oh My.  Your poor, poor dad!  I had no idea he was so badly hurt and basically out of commission.  Wow.  I really hope he does have a speedy recovery.  That is one heck of an injury.  I hope he stays in good spirits during his recovery.  

I'm also sorry your cruise trip is in jeopardy.  Knowing you, you will work it out.  It sounds like you have some options, but nothing is totally ideal.  I hope you can work out a combo arrangement.  

The plans look amazing but I didn't even want to read them too closely incase things don't work out.


----------



## englishrose47

Well they say 3rd time lucky !!! This is the 3rd time I have tried to post  Sorry about your Dad that is awful for him !! I sure hope you don't have to cancel as I will have to stop singing "See you in September " On second thoughts maybe my singing anything is just WRONG!!!!


----------



## Poolrat

I am so sorry for your Dad.   Sending pixie dust for a pain feel recovery and to getting back on his feet, literally, pretty easily.  


So sorry that impacts the cruise.  I really hope you can work something out.  

I know you have been looking forward to this one.  Those excursions look great.


----------



## jedijill

Oh no!  So sorry to hear about your Dad's injury.  I hope the surgery is a success and he heals quickly.

I, very selfishly, hope you figure out a plan to watch the boys so you can still go on the trip.  I'm so looking forward to meeting you!

I love your plans!  I bet you can book a brunch on board but I'm sure you will figure something out!  I lucked out and my TA/friend was able to book one (she is platinum) and she added me to it.  

Fingers crossed everything works out!

Jill in CO


----------



## Pinkocto

Your poor dad, I'm so sorry!  how are his spirits? I hope he's doing as well as can be expected. 

All your plans sound great, the Antigua one especially. I'm sorry your trip is in jeopardy. Hopefully you'll be able to figure out something.


----------



## mickeystoontown

Cynthia, I am so sorry that your dad's injury is so much worse than expected.  John's mother is going to be in the same spot as your mother when/if something happens to his dad. At a complete loss as to what to do.  Praying that the recovery is much swifter than anticipated and that your mother doesn't get too overwhelmed in the meantime.

I hope that you are able to keep the cruise in place and something works out on the kid sitting situation.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Kerri had gone to check in the previous night only to find...
> 
> Their flight was cancelled.



There are not too many scarier phrases in the travel world.



eandesmom said:


> Sadly, I was forced to drink out of the stock kitchen mug
> 
> Way too small



What the heck is that?  Did it come out of a doll set?  A cup that small destroys the whole point of trying to over-caffeinate. 



eandesmom said:


> After our coffee, Jeff and I went for a run.



...to get more coffee.



eandesmom said:


> They'd been rebooked.
> 
> On a flight that left *THURSDAY*.
> 
> It was Sunday.
> 
> This is why I will not fly United.



 Yeah, that's not helpful at all.  

I wasn't thrilled with United either, on our Hawaii trip.  But that's where we had the free miles, so...



eandesmom said:


> Everyone LOVED their food and as for me?  BEST BREAKFAST IN DISNEY!  Oh seriously I loved that dish.  I am having it again in September!!



Wow, high praise!  I might need to try RR out sometime.




eandesmom said:


> Before I get to my next update there has been a LOT of planning going on, for all my trips!



I'll say.  I've said it before, but I don't know how you keep all of this straight! 



eandesmom said:


> The exciting news is our cruise is paid off in full and we booked excursions.  The not exciting news is that our main babysitter for the E's during this trip suffered a very big injury this week.  On Wednesday my dad fell at the mariners game, landing hard on both knees.  He was unable to get up.  2 days later and he was still unable to get up.   They had waited on an MRI for swelling to go down thinking it was muscle trauma.  Unfortunately the MRI showed something quite different, he tore the patellar tendons on BOTH knees, completely detached.



Oh no!!   That's awful!



eandesmom said:


> This means my poor dad will have to live at an inpatient rehab facility, with his knees/legs basically immobilized for 6-8 weeks.  After than another 1 month before he is really using a walker etc and one more after that before he is really able to walk much and drive.



I hope he's able to recover quickly and fully.



eandesmom said:


> It would honestly be easier to cancel.  However, with multiple college tuitions and 2 more right behind....I truly worry that if we dont do this now, it is going to be 5 years or so before we can attempt another long trip like this.
> 
> UGH



I don't know what to tell you there, but I can understand the strain of trying to figure it all out.  Life's curveballs never come at convenient times.  I hope it all works out!  The cruise sounds pretty cool.  And yes, I did think of the Koko Head walk!


----------



## eandesmom

elphie101 said:


> Oh man, lots of updates. Firstly, so sorry about your dad's injury - that sounds awful to go through and I hope he has as quick and pain-free a healing process as possible.



Me too.  The whole thing is a bit surreal for sure



elphie101 said:


> Of course selfishly I really hope you don't have to cancel your trip, but I do understand how that could be for the best. Those excursions just sound so freaking fun!



They do don't they?  I don't know how we will pick what stays and goes if we can do this.  I hope we don't have to cancel, it was seriously bumming me out last night and this morning.  At the moment I am a bit more like I can roll with it if we have to but it will suck for sure.



elphie101 said:


> I will eagerly await for your PTR update, especially on the FOOD!



Food update is up!  Although I'm not sure it's all that exciting.  I think with the exception of one spot, all will be new to me so I have zero pics to use in laying out the plan.  LOL!  I am really excited and happy with our plans.



PrincessInOz said:


> I'm so sorry about your dad.  I hope that he has a quick and easy recovery.  That's really too bad.



Thanks, it's a huge bummer, just not something one can ever expect, especially when the person is so active.  Just the week before he was riding a bike around Central Park with Evan. It won't be quick or easy but hopefully it will be comfortable and we can find ways to help him pass the time.



PrincessInOz said:


> Your plans for F&W and the cruise sound great.  I hope you work it out and figure it out for what you need.



Thanks, me too!



PrincessInOz said:


> I'll look for updates on your other PTR for the others.



It's up!



MEK said:


> Oh My.  Your poor, poor dad!  I had no idea he was so badly hurt and basically out of commission.  Wow.  I really hope he does have a speedy recovery.  That is one heck of an injury.  I hope he stays in good spirits during his recovery.



He is pretty teed off at the moment.  My dad does NOT get mad, ever.  He's one of the most even keeled people I know which is pretty funny as none of his kids are.  It's going to be hard on him.  He is incredibly active and being forced to be in bed for 8 weeks is going to be far more difficult than the actual PT once it starts.



MEK said:


> I'm also sorry your cruise trip is in jeopardy.  Knowing you, you will work it out.  It sounds like you have some options, but nothing is totally ideal.  I hope you can work out a combo arrangement.



No, none are ideal.  Having Jeff's mom out is by far the easiest but that's a long time for her to be gone from her job, her husband and her puppy.  Jeff plans to talk to her tonight but honestly, it's her birthday today and he may wimp out at bringing it up today.  Which I can understand.



MEK said:


> The plans look amazing but I didn't even want to read them too closely incase things don't work out.



I know the feeling there!



englishrose47 said:


> Well they say 3rd time lucky !!! This is the 3rd time I have tried to post  Sorry about your Dad that is awful for him !! I sure hope you don't have to cancel as I will have to stop singing "See you in September " On second thoughts maybe my singing anything is just WRONG!!!!



Oh my goodness, 3 times?  that is SO frustrating Rosie.

  Sing all you want.  Hopefully that will be good luck!



Poolrat said:


> I am so sorry for your Dad.   Sending pixie dust for a pain feel recovery and to getting back on his feet, literally, pretty easily.



Thanks, I think this initial part is likely to be far more frustrating than pain filled.  He is already off the pain meds so that is good but my dad, being forced to stay put...not good.



Poolrat said:


> So sorry that impacts the cruise.  I really hope you can work something out.
> 
> I know you have been looking forward to this one.  Those excursions look great.



I hope we can too, it's kind of a double punch to the gut and then I feel like a schmuck for even remotely being upset for us.


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> Oh no!  So sorry to hear about your Dad's injury.  I hope the surgery is a success and he heals quickly.



Thanks, the surgery went well and he is doing as well as possible under the circumstances.  Unfortunately it's more a matter of time than anything.  They have to wait for those tendons to reattach themselves and that takes 6-8 weeks to be strong enough to start bearing weight.  Once he gets there, hopefully he can heal quickly but with it being both legs, it's going to be a tough road.  As of today he is out of the hospital, moved into rehab and off pain meds, all good things.



jedijill said:


> I, very selfishly, hope you figure out a plan to watch the boys so you can still go on the trip.  I'm so looking forward to meeting you!



Man, I swear I was feeling like I jinxed it when I ordered our FE finally last week and then this.  I'd been procrastinating but decided I wanted a new 2 pocket one.

I really hope we can make it work, I have been very much looking forward to meeting you. Are you all set on your plans?  I know you've been crazy busy.  I started reading your update last night (Kurt Russel!) and need to get back and post on it.  Looked like an amazing evening and some super cute pics!

The good news is that Jeff's mom wants to do it.  Now it will be a matter of what she can actually pull off with work, date wise.



jedijill said:


> I love your plans!  I bet you can book a brunch on board but I'm sure you will figure something out!  I lucked out and my TA/friend was able to book one (she is platinum) and she added me to it.
> 
> Fingers crossed everything works out!
> 
> Jill in CO



Brunch could open up too, I was shocked on the Alaska cruise when I was able (and it was our first DCL) to snag it about a month out on Tracy Arm day.  I suspect our chances may be better on St. Kitts day but who knows.  We did decide that boarding earlier, just for the hope of booking it, just didn't make sense.  It's our one day to explore San Juean.



Pinkocto said:


> Your poor dad, I'm so sorry!  how are his spirits? I hope he's doing as well as can be expected.



He is MAD!  Which never happens with my dad.  All things considered they are good, I think the hard thing will be keeping the man "down" for 6-8 weeks.



Pinkocto said:


> All your plans sound great, the Antigua one especially. I'm sorry your trip is in jeopardy. Hopefully you'll be able to figure out something.



I don't even know what I want to cut, they all sound wonderful.



mickeystoontown said:


> Cynthia, I am so sorry that your dad's injury is so much worse than expected.  John's mother is going to be in the same spot as your mother when/if something happens to his dad. At a complete loss as to what to do.  Praying that the recovery is much swifter than anticipated and that your mother doesn't get too overwhelmed in the meantime.



Thanks Lisa.  She is not at a complete loss at all.  She is perfectly capable of doing it all.  This is a woman who was supposed to take 20 girl scouts to the UK in a  ouple of weeks.  She is a planner like no other.  She's just used to him doing it, won't like doing it herself and will complain lol.  She will likely eat horribly during the time period and the house will be an utter disaster but she's pretty good about delegating and asking for help.  She's also very aware of all of their finances, etc so that's a non issue.



mickeystoontown said:


> I hope that you are able to keep the cruise in place and something works out on the kid sitting situation.



Thanks.  Jeff's mom wants to do it, now the question is whether she can, with her job.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> There are not too many scarier phrases in the travel world.



There really aren't are there.  I'm not sure I've ever had an actual cancellation.  Delays, yes.  Missed a  flight, yes. But not an outright cancellation.  Unless of course you count my flight in Sept for the DL half.  That was cancelled.  Several months before the flight at least.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> What the heck is that?  Did it come out of a doll set?  A cup that small destroys the whole point of trying to over-caffeinate.



Seriously.  At best it holds what, 8 ounces?  More like 6!

We aren't tea drinkers!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> ...to get more coffee.



It was too early for beer on a stump




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yeah, that's not helpful at all.
> 
> I wasn't thrilled with United either, on our Hawaii trip.  But that's where we had the free miles, so...



Free is worth almost any pain.

Almost.  My MIL flies for free on United.  On standby.  It's taken her days to get on flights before.  No thank you!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow, high praise!  I might need to try RR out sometime.



I'm sure they have a burger!  I KNOW they have fries.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'll say.  I've said it before, but I don't know how you keep all of this straight!



Who says I do?






Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oh no!!   That's awful!
> 
> 
> I hope he's able to recover quickly and fully.



Yeah, it's really bad.  Sadly, it will not be quick, the darn things can only reattach on their own so fast.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I don't know what to tell you there, but I can understand the strain of trying to figure it all out.  Life's curveballs never come at convenient times.  I hope it all works out!  The cruise sounds pretty cool.  And yes, I did think of the Koko Head walk!



No, there never is a good time, you just have to roll with it as best as possible.  In a way it's good there is a deadline.  I'd rather have that then it being an unknown right up to the trip.  I don't do well with stuff like that.  Jeff's mom wants to do it, it remains to be seen if she actually can.  But wanting is the first step.

It is totally Koko Head, just with rocks!  I could be way off but I do feel like if we could do that, we should be able to do this despite all the dire warnings.


----------



## CarolynK

I hope your dad's recovery proceeds as predicted; 6-8 weeks, that really is frustrating for him I'm sure! To be away from home for that length of time (unless it's for a vacation) - I'd be very upset. 

I think I'd do everything I could not to cancel the trip; I really hope it all works out for you


----------



## annmarieda

I am so sorry about your dad's injury.  Not a simple one at all!  I do not just hope, but am confident you can work out your cruise trip.  I know you mentioned it would be easier to just cancel...but I think it may come together pretty easily once you start talking to everyone.   Get your spreadsheet going and fill in slots.      I imagine it is all pretty stressful though.  

As for you plans though!  WoW!!!  I was reading over the hiking one and figured that was high up on your list.  All of them sound like a lot of fun though!


----------



## eandesmom

CarolynK said:


> I hope your dad's recovery proceeds as predicted; 6-8 weeks, that really is frustrating for him I'm sure! To be away from home for that length of time (unless it's for a vacation) - I'd be very upset.



Me too.  I think that's my biggest worry, that his spirits will sink after being stuck there for a bit.  I plan to to see him today and will figure out a schedule to see him 2-3 days a week I think.



CarolynK said:


> I think I'd do everything I could not to cancel the trip; I really hope it all works out for you



We are trying.  Jeff's mom wants to help, she now needs to see if she can work it out on the work front.  It would be by far the easiest solution all around.



annmarieda said:


> I am so sorry about your dad's injury.  Not a simple one at all!  I do not just hope, but am confident you can work out your cruise trip.  I know you mentioned it would be easier to just cancel...but I think it may come together pretty easily once you start talking to everyone.   Get your spreadsheet going and fill in slots.      I imagine it is all pretty stressful though.



Well there aren't a lot of people to fill in the slots, that's the challenge.  We will find out exactly what Jeff's mom can do and go from there.  If she can help with most of it, that will make life a lot easier, it's just going to depend on her work.  I also don't know if she's run it by her DH yet, who might be less than thrilled with her gone for that long and him having to take care of their new puppy that whole time.  I am fairly sure he would not be able to join her but you never know.  Jeff spoke to her last night...which was her birthday, after the neighbors had toasted her bday for happy hour at their house, and she was definitely "happy", hopefully not so much so that she forgets the conversation.  LOL!  I do want to know sooner than later as that will help me either chill out, or move on from the situation.  



annmarieda said:


> As for you plans though!  WoW!!!  I was reading over the hiking one and figured that was high up on your list.  All of them sound like a lot of fun though!



Yes, that one is very high on my list.  It is on Jeff's too.  The railway is high on his list as well but it was higher when it was rail and sail versus the rail and fort.  I really don't know what we will cut but we can't do them all.


----------



## KatMark

Cynthia, I am so sorry to hear about your Dad...that is just awful. I hope you don't have to cancel for a selfish reason...Mark and I were looking forward to meeting you and Jeff and the second is I know how much you've been looking forward to this trip.


----------



## rentayenta

Girlie, I'm behind and didn't know about your dad.  




Your cruise plans look fabulous! You've got a lot coming up. I have faith that this will all work out and you'll get to cruise and your dad will heal.


----------



## franandaj

I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad.  It's so good that you got the two trips in this year with your family.  I don't want to be doom and gloom, but I think you and Jeff need to work in this trip however you can swing it.  Bring in a combination of folks, get a team together to take care of the Es, but the two of you need this trip.

Luckily your parents are still young, but it's likely that you have reached a life changing event here with their independence and lives.  Nobody wants to face this, and I know that when we hit that spot with Fran's parents we didn't recognize it until it was all over. As I said your parents are young, and hopefully once you can get them moved and situated, things will turn back around and they will regain their independence.  I don't envy you because you most likely have a long road of caring and assistance ahead of you.   

Take this trip for you and Jeff so that you can recharge and get through the tough times ahead.


----------



## Chilly

Your poor Dad. It's just one thing after another with your family isn't it. You are due some major pixie dust. Sending hugs from over the pond.


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> Cynthia, I am so sorry to hear about your Dad...that is just awful. I hope you don't have to cancel for a selfish reason...Mark and I were looking forward to meeting you and Jeff and the second is I know how much you've been looking forward to this trip.



We are looking forward to meeting both of you as well!  Well, Mark for me and both of you for Jeff.

I hope we don't, we will just have to see what Jeff's mom can pull off.



rentayenta said:


> Girlie, I'm behind and didn't know about your dad.



No worries, I've been pretty mum on FB about it, it's my mom's story to tell, and my Dad's before it is mine.  Poor guy isn't quite online yet.




rentayenta said:


> Your cruise plans look fabulous! You've got a lot coming up. I have faith that this will all work out and you'll get to cruise and your dad will heal.



I hope so, it really will come down to what Jeff's mom can pull off at work and with her DH.  I hope we know soon, I hate the not knowing.  He will heal, it is just going to be slow.



franandaj said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad.  It's so good that you got the two trips in this year with your family.  I don't want to be doom and gloom, but I think you and Jeff need to work in this trip however you can swing it.  Bring in a combination of folks, get a team together to take care of the Es, but the two of you need this trip.



I am SO grateful we had our trips this year!  Not just the 2 Disney ones but Evan had a magical 9 days with my folks in NYC just the week before it happened.  *Very* grateful for all of that, it truly is a blessing.

Sigh.  Here's the thing.  We really need one point person.  We have done the team combo thing before and it's been a logistical nightmare.  While we can do some of it, overall it adds huge stress to the vacation and there is a break point where it is not worth it.  Problem is, this time, there really isn't a team at our disposal to pull in, even if we wanted to.  It's going to come down to what Jeff's mom can pull off and if it's enough to work around any holes.  She wants to but we don't know yet.




franandaj said:


> Luckily your parents are still young, but it's likely that you have reached a life changing event here with their independence and lives.



Honestly, I don't think so.  Not long term.  They do need to get to one level living, they've needed that for a long time.  But overall my dad's health is excellent (heart aside) and he's had zero other issues.  While it will be a long haul, the long term prognosis for it is quite good.  Barring anything else once he is healed, I think he will have his independence back.  It will just be a while.



franandaj said:


> Nobody wants to face this, and I know that when we hit that spot with Fran's parents we didn't recognize it until it was all over. As I said your parents are young, and hopefully once you can get them moved and situated, things will turn back around and they will regain their independence.  I don't envy you because you most likely have a long road of caring and assistance ahead of you.



It happens to everyone.  I don't think we are unprepared for that and I am lucky to have a LOT of siblings, relatives, kids  etc to help all of us.  No shortage of help in that way.

Whether they move or not is really the big question.  They need to.  They get overwhelmed with the process and give up.  Then a health event happens, it comes back up.  hey get overwhelmed with the process and give up. 

Can they convert their house to make it mostly one level living?  Yeah, technically they could.  Does that really solve the issue?  No.  Is it possibly what will happen when he comes home?  Maybe.  I visited my dad today.  It's interesting, I always thought my mom was the roadblock in this and now I think it may be my dad.

hey get overwhelmed with the process and give up. 
Take this trip for you and Jeff so that you can recharge and get through the tough times ahead.  [/QUOTE]

Thanks Allison!  I really hope we can, I know it would do wonders for both of us on so many levels



Chilly said:


> Your poor Dad. It's just one thing after another with your family isn't it. You are due some major pixie dust. Sending hugs from over the pond.



Thanks Claire!  We did have some magic today, stay tuned!


----------



## eandesmom

First of all, thanks everyone for your thoughts and wishes for my dad, I visited with him today and have an update.

First though, the happiest kind of news.

I am an aunt again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kerri had her baby today and

It 

Is

A

*GIRL!*

this is VERY exciting news.  While we have Kendall to qualify as a girl in the kid/cousin mix, she didn't join us until she was 7 and was not a girly girl in any sense of the word until a bit later in life.

I have one niece in Germany, and another in Ohio.

7 boys here in the total cousin mix.  It is all boy, all the time, the 6 boy cousins (not including Taylor as he is so much older) are all within a 4 year span.  It is all boy, all the time.  Those boys are close.

It 

Is

A

*GIRL!*

The aunties and grandma are VERY happy!



I was able to visit my dad and take my phone, with had a picture of his youngest granddaughter.  He is anti smartphone and not set up with his laptop yet so I was happy to be able to to that much.

I will be honest.

It was depressing.

I thought he had his own room at this place.

Nope.

It really looks just like a hospital room.

And he doesn't even have the window spot.

He will be in full leg immobilizer braces for 2 weeks and then in full legs casts for 4 weeks.  Then they see.  They are going to get him some things that will help like a trapeze bar, side rails, a special chair so he can actually leave the room and go outside (someone taking him of course).

Other than all that, he is good.  Pretty mad, a bit bummed but mostly bored out of his mind.  We will hopefully get him fully set up computer wise over the weekend, we just need to figure out some kind of cool project he can really "lose" himself into so he doesn't dwell.  He is completely off pain meds and not in any pain, sleeping and eating ok.

He is however convinced he will be going home to his house, albeit with some modifications.  I really don't know that is best though it is, to some extent, doable.  I'd always thought my mom was the roadblock on selling and moving...but I suspect my dad has a bigger role in it than I thought.  It's long and not worth going into but it was an educational conversation to say the least.

There is another option that is doable while he is out, a better long term one.  We will see how that conversation goes with he and my mom, I didn't bring it up.  After today I worry they won't do a thing and this situation will go on until it is critical.  Which is silly and can be avoided.

But, at the end of the day, it is their call.  They are by no means incapacitated and get to make that call.

On the cruise front Jeff spoke to his mom last night.  Of course it was in the evening here, so later there and was after she'd been to her own birthday party thrown by the neighbors.  She was having a very happy birthday lo1l!  Hopefully she remembers the conversation.   She wants to help but needs to check with work.   And, I imagine, her DH!  So...we will see.  I just hope we know sooner rather than later


----------



## jedijill

Congrats on the new niece!  I know you guys will be thrilled with a girl to finally break the stinky boy spell. 

I hope your folks figure out what they want to do.  Its got to be tough to have to make those decisions but maybe this will be the impetus they need.

Fingers crossed Jeff's Mom comes through!  

Jill in CO


----------



## dizneeat

Congratulations on your baby niece! Awesome to have a little girl joining the "boys club". 
Hope your dad gets a lot better pretty soon - he sounds like a trouper!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Congrats on the new niece!  How lovely.

I think there comes in time in every family where that discussion about selling up and going into something more manageable takes place.  My parents went through it about 7 years ago and it was a hard decision for them to make.  It was a case of one wanted to move and other wanted to stay.  I don't even want to have been a fly on the wall for those conversations.  I hope your parents figure it out.

And I hope Jeff's mom comes through soon!


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> Congrats on the new niece!  I know you guys will be thrilled with a girl to finally break the stinky boy spell.



She is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Evan could not get over how small she was.  Normal healthy baby size but he's never seen one that little and certainly never held one before.  It was pretty cute, he was so excited to see the baby.



jedijill said:


> I hope your folks figure out what they want to do.  Its got to be tough to have to make those decisions but maybe this will be the impetus they need.



I would hope so but I can tell my dad is going to be a tougher nut on this than I realized.



jedijill said:


> Fingers crossed Jeff's Mom comes through!
> 
> Jill in CO



Well, she says to "count on her" but I'd feel better once actual tickets are in place and dates are set.  She's been known to be a bit "flexible" where dates are concerned in the past.  She is also saying her DH may come.  Which would be great and the boys would LOVE that but....we weren't planning on buying 2 plane tickets.  Ouch.




dizneeat said:


> Congratulations on your baby niece! Awesome to have a little girl joining the "boys club".
> Hope your dad gets a lot better pretty soon - he sounds like a trouper!



Thanks Karin!

She is so cute!  We saw her last night



PrincessInOz said:


> Congrats on the new niece!  How lovely.



She is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  We saw her last night.  So cute.  I forget how very tiny they are.



PrincessInOz said:


> I think there comes in time in every family where that discussion about selling up and going into something more manageable takes place.  My parents went through it about 7 years ago and it was a hard decision for them to make.  It was a case of one wanted to move and other wanted to stay.  I don't even want to have been a fly on the wall for those conversations.  I hope your parents figure it out.



Sigh.  This has been a conversation for the last decade.  Something happens, their house is a problem, it gets "looked into" and then the health issue of the moment passes and they don't do anything.  And then the cycle happens again.  I can think of at least 4 health events that have supposedly been the one thing that would push them to make a move on this...and then nothing happens.  After my conversation yesterday with my dad....I don't think anything will happen.  Realistically though it could be a solid 6-12 months after the casts come off before he has full range of motion and quad strength and I don't think that the mods we can make to their house is really a solution for that long a period of time.  He needs to realize that on his own though and it may not happen till he actually gets out.  Which is frustrating as we will do a ton of work to make it sort of work in their house now, only to have to do it again.  Be a heck of a lot easier on everyone to do it all at once.  Not to mention realistically our ability to help is a LOT greater during July and August than once school starts back up, not just for me, but for my siblings as well.

They aren't that old and it is possible they've got another 5 or so years there but UGH, it's going to be just as much an issue then and arguably more.



PrincessInOz said:


> And I hope Jeff's mom comes through soon!



Thanks,  she says to "count on her" and maybe her DH but I will feel a LOT better once actual tickets re booked and we have her locked into dates.  They've been known to be date changers


----------



## Poolrat

Good to hear that your Dad is off pain meds and moved to rehab.   

Hopefully he can stay entertained and not go stir crazy.   

As for the cruise, you are one step closer so   I know you have a couple more steps to go and hopefully you will get there and can be stress free to go on the cruise.

Totally almost forgot about the BABY!!!!   At first I was like Kerry was so early in her pregnancy and then I realized duh...   That was 7 months ago.

Congrats on the pink frillies!!!   Now watch she will be a tomboy like mine is. 

 I am sure all the boy cousins will be looking out for her in the future.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

So sorry to hear about your Dad!  That is going to be really rough on everyone and hopefully everything goes smoothly and he heals quickly.   I know he will be trying to escape as quickly as possible after that long without using either leg. 

Your trip and cruise sound wonderful!  Love to try that one day. Hope you can get it all worked out along with everything else!


----------



## glennbo123

Oh my gosh, your poor Dad!  That sounds awful!  But I'm glad that it's something that can be rehab'd.

Yay and congrats on the new niece!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Wow! A lot has been happening here!  Sorry I missed it all.

SO SORRY for your poor dad!! What a suc*y injury!!  Glad the surgery went well and hope he can find something to ward off that extensive boredom.  I'll keep your family in my prayers as he recovers.

I sure hope your trip still happens for you and Jeff.  I'm sure you don't want to give it up or change anything, but it will all work out in the end.  Glad his mom is so willing to come and help.

My parents moved to a one level house (albeit with a full basement) 11 years ago.  The idea is that they don't have to go downstairs ever, but they are still able to if they want or need to.  A lot less worries for sure as they age. 

Your trip plans look fabulous!  What a gorgeous cruise itinerary!!  It would be tough to choose from those excursions!  For you, I mean.  Most of them are too active for me! HA!  I hope that we are able to hook up even briefly back at AKV.

OH! I forgot to congratulate you on your new niece!!  Fun to have a girl around!!


----------



## KatMark

Congrats on your new niece.


----------



## annmarieda

First, congrats on the new baby girl.  That is so exciting!  In our family... it is boys that are in the minority (well, even for dh and I since we have 2 of each)  but his brother has 3 girls  and his sister has a girl and one boy...so the girls out number the boys 2 to 1.

Second, I am so sorry that your dad has to stay where he is.  I have had some extended stays in hospital with dd and sharing a room is not fun...and when you don't get that window side, even less so. 

Last, I still am keeping my fingers crossed for your mil to be able to help!


----------



## eandesmom

Poolrat said:


> Good to hear that your Dad is off pain meds and moved to rehab.
> 
> Hopefully he can stay entertained and not go stir crazy.



I hope so, that part is going to be hard!



Poolrat said:


> As for the cruise, you are one step closer so   I know you have a couple more steps to go and hopefully you will get there and can be stress free to go on the cruise.



I hope so, need to try and move the flight aspect forward for my MIL, I will feel a lot better then.



Poolrat said:


> Totally almost forgot about the BABY!!!!   At first I was like Kerry was so early in her pregnancy and then I realized duh...   That was 7 months ago.
> 
> Congrats on the pink frillies!!!   Now watch she will be a tomboy like mine is.
> 
> I am sure all the boy cousins will be looking out for her in the future.



I know, right?  She doesn't look pregnant in this TR...other than she was still feeling pretty crummy.  Kerri was a TOTAL tomboy.  I don't expect a ton of frillies (I was a tomboy too) so that's ok, but a little bit...and just having a little girl.....will be very fun.  A dress every now and then never hurt anyone!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> So sorry to hear about your Dad!  That is going to be really rough on everyone and hopefully everything goes smoothly and he heals quickly.   I know he will be trying to escape as quickly as possible after that long without using either leg.



I can't even imagine, it makes me ill just thinking of him stuck lying there like that



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Your trip and cruise sound wonderful!  Love to try that one day. Hope you can get it all worked out along with everything else!



You really should try a cruise, it's a blast!  



glennbo123 said:


> Oh my gosh, your poor Dad!  That sounds awful!  But I'm glad that it's something that can be rehab'd.
> 
> Yay and congrats on the new niece!





Mndisneygirl said:


> Wow! A lot has been happening here!  Sorry I missed it all.
> 
> SO SORRY for your poor dad!! What a suc*y injury!!  Glad the surgery went well and hope he can find something to ward off that extensive boredom.  I'll keep your family in my prayers as he recovers.



It's a nightmare of an injury!



Mndisneygirl said:


> I sure hope your trip still happens for you and Jeff.  I'm sure you don't want to give it up or change anything, but it will all work out in the end.  Glad his mom is so willing to come and help.



Willing I expected, able with her schedule...I hope so.



Mndisneygirl said:


> My parents moved to a one level house (albeit with a full basement) 11 years ago.  The idea is that they don't have to go downstairs ever, but they are still able to if they want or need to.  A lot less worries for sure as they age.



Getting them to move, which has been discussed for over a decade now...2 hips ago for my mom lol, is a real issue.  One I'm really not sure they see.  Or want to see.  Which I understand.  There is knowing you need to, and then bringing yourself to actually do it.  Bottom line is they get overwhelmed with the process and just quit.  And don't want anyone else to do it for them.  Which I also can relate to.  No fun.





Mndisneygirl said:


> Your trip plans look fabulous!  What a gorgeous cruise itinerary!!  It would be tough to choose from those excursions!  For you, I mean.  Most of them are too active for me! HA!  I hope that we are able to hook up even briefly back at AKV.
> 
> OH! I forgot to congratulate you on your new niece!!  Fun to have a girl around!!




LOL!  Not all are active, just really 2 I think.  We can't do them all though.

YAY for a little girl!



KatMark said:


> Congrats on your new niece.



Thanks Kathy!



annmarieda said:


> First, congrats on the new baby girl.  That is so exciting!  In our family... it is boys that are in the minority (well, even for dh and I since we have 2 of each)  but his brother has 3 girls  and his sister has a girl and one boy...so the girls out number the boys 2 to 1.
> 
> Second, I am so sorry that your dad has to stay where he is.  I have had some extended stays in hospital with dd and sharing a room is not fun...and when you don't get that window side, even less so.
> 
> Last, I still am keeping my fingers crossed for your mil to be able to help!



Thanks, with my siblings we outnumber the boys 4:2 but the grandkids are another story.  

I bet you have dealt with the shared room situation, UGH!  Hopefully my dad can see the baby soon, not sure what the plan is there.  Of course they have to go home first, which should be today I think.

Me too on the cruise, I need to lean on her about dates/flight times and get her booked.


----------



## eandesmom

7 of us boarded the boat together.  3, sadly got off at SSR to hope on DME.  Goodbyes were said.  2 very dejected boys and 2 semi thrilled adults got off at the next spot, THV.  

I love my family.  I do.  I see them all the time.  But, after 7 nights, 8 days, insane crowds and a lot of non stop activity, both Jeff and I were ready for a bit of peace and quiet.  The boys, not so much.

Arrving back at our treehouse it was decreed that we would go to the pool.

The boys were not interested.  

They missed their cousins.

It was* BORING* with two.

We didn't care

Or give them a choice

It was in the 80's and the weather was NOT supposed ot hold.  

We were going to the pool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We paid a visit to the THV pool, a short walk away





















We had the place to ourselves

We soon discovered why









That look on Evan's face?

IT'S FREEZING MOM!

Yep.

January in Florida

Pool not heated

It had been cold for many days

No one was going in that pool!

We decided to drive over to SSR

The main pool seemed the way to go





The clouds were rolling in





Honestly, it was a bust.

Boys were crabby, didn’t want to go in the pool.  Eric would go in if Evan would, and Evan most decidedly would not.

It was crowded and somehow the whole vibe for us, was just "off". Finding enough chairs in a decent spot was a challenge.  Both boys lay down and sulked, eventually Eric went in for a bit and then straight to the hot tub.

Those clouds?  They rolled in.

It cooled off.

Sigh.

Being too cheap to buy a pool drink with crabby boys and clouds, we decided to head back to THV. We had an important dinner to get to!

Except

It was still pretty nice out

If not quite pool nice out

We had a deck

Crabby boys could suck it up and sulk inside front of the tv





We were going OUT!

Ah, that's better

Treehouse Recovery Program!













Nice and Quiet!





We enjoyed our drink, stealing the gift of extra time thanks to the fact we would  be driving to dinner.  Before we left I decided we needed a few villa shots





































_Continued in next post_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

Leaving the villa later than we should have, we arrived at our destination.  And took a picture of our spot, which was basically in Egypt.  





The boys mood had improved.

Perhaps it was their "Florida Sweaters" I had been conned into buying them earlier in the day.









Perhaps it was the fact that we were here.

Those that had left were...having issues.

Kerri and Eric had made it to Denver.

From Denver they were scheduled on a flight to Boise.

They'd have to figure it out in Boise.

Melissa was still at the airport.  Their flight, while not cancelled, kept getting delayed.

The monorail was down.  Which didn't bode well for us.  
We were already late.

But....it WAS pretty out!  And significantly warmer than it had been.  Not hot but certainly quite pleasant.






Arriving, we BOOKED it to our destination









We were quite late.  I want to say at least 30 minutes, maybe more, probably closer to 40.  And, we were now a party of 4 instead of the party of 6 I had an ADR for.

Would they seat us?


----------



## KatMark

Already missing their cousins? Not a good sign.

Sorry the pool was a bust. I thought all Disney pools were heated? 

Smart move on letting the boys mope while you and Jeff enjoyed an adult beverage out on the deck.

The monorail was down? What a surprise! I've not gotten to it yet in my TR (it will be my last day), but it was down on our trip and you wouldn't believe what we had to do. 

I see you are going to Be Our Guest. I sure hope you get seated.


----------



## franandaj

Crabby teens doesn't sound fun. I'm glad you and Jeff found some time to chill and take advantage of your TRP. 

I hope they let you in and have a nice meal.


----------



## Pinkocto

I like the 'sweaters', not something I'd expect teen boys to want to buy but I like them! 

Bummer they were missing the cousins so soon and that pool time didn't quite go as planned. 

Thanks for all the THV pics, I will have to stay there at one point. 

I hope you get seated!


----------



## MEK

Those sweaters are great!  I love them!  

Bummer that the pool was a bust.  I hate when you get all settled in and then realize the weather is changing.  But your recovery plan was a good one!  

Sorry the rest of your family had so many travel woes.  I hope everyone gets home - eventually.  

The treehouse is so pretty.  It must have been nice to have all that extra space when your family cleared out.  

And my vote is - yes - they will let you in for dinner.


----------



## CarolynK

Congratulations on your new niece, how exciting!

My parents (aged 80 and 87) still live in the 2-story I grew up in and discussions about moving have been met with severe resistance, by my dad. He fell in the backyard two months ago, broke his hip, and still thinks he's ok living in that house. Since your parents are younger than mine, you do have time but I feel your frustration! 

Flying in January is so unpredictable; we made it home surprisingly without even a delay, despite a warning from SW. How annoying that both your sisters had issues!

The TRP looks much needed!


----------



## annmarieda

All the flight delays... and just days from when we were flying down.  I didn't realize just how close we were to having some challenges. (I assume outbound to Seattle were a challenge too?)

That stinks that you finally get some warm weather and you can't take advantage. 

The pictures of the villa are amazing. I can see how a big group would fit nicely in there.  It sleeps 8 or 9...more?


Can't wait to find out where you went to dinner.    I think I have a feeling I know though.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Aww.  So nice to see teens showing emotion about family.  Shame that the cousins had to go but I totally get why you were happy about "immediate family" time.  

Down time at the Treehouse sounds and looks delightful.  

Hope you made it into BoG.


----------



## Chilly

Yeah a baby girl, do they have a name yet?

It's great that the boys are all so close, I wonder if that'll continue into adulthood.

Was the main pool heated at SSR?


----------



## elphie101

Eeeep! I don't like the sound of those stuck at various airports around the country. Now I definitely can't wait to see your meal - provided there's no snags of course!

Boo for missed pool weather!


----------



## Poolrat

Oralndo to Denver to BOISE????  Yikes.  


I see where that bit of depression over having the cousins leave puts the teens in a funk but glad they were working their way out of it.  


Way to regroup in the afternoon.   

I am guess yes you get seated.


----------



## IheartDDuck

Oh no, I'm so sorry about your Dad!  That's just terrible.  When it rains, it pours, doesn't it?  

Rehab facilities are just depressing in general.  The one that they put my Grandma in when she had her strokes was just icky.  Then next one they put her in was much better, but that was very temporary.

I could totally imagine that he's bored out of his mind.

We spent a ton of time at that THV pool last July.  Of course the boys were bored though, I mean now they have to entertain themselves.  

I'm going to say they seated you.  But shame on you being 40 minutes late.


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> Already missing their cousins? Not a good sign.



Sigh.  Signs of the generation that is unable to entertain themselves...



KatMark said:


> Sorry the pool was a bust. I thought all Disney pools were heated?



I did too but it was FREEZING!



KatMark said:


> Smart move on letting the boys mope while you and Jeff enjoyed an adult beverage out on the deck.



It helped all of us!



KatMark said:


> The monorail was down? What a surprise! I've not gotten to it yet in my TR (it will be my last day), but it was down on our trip and you wouldn't believe what we had to do.
> 
> I see you are going to Be Our Guest. I sure hope you get seated.



We were not expecting it down, definitely through our timeline off.  We would have been late regardless but we JUST missed a boat so were really really late!



franandaj said:


> Crabby teens doesn't sound fun. I'm glad you and Jeff found some time to chill and take advantage of your TRP.



Crabby teens are a pita.  This age is tough for us, and it's hitting both boys at the same time.  Sometimes, they are amazing, sometimes I'd like to knock their heads together!




franandaj said:


> I hope they let you in and have a nice meal.



We were hoping so too, we had ALL been looking forward to it for months.



Pinkocto said:


> I like the 'sweaters', not something I'd expect teen boys to want to buy but I like them!



I was a little surprised, but not really.  They both wear them a ton, good purchases for sure.



Pinkocto said:


> Bummer they were missing the cousins so soon and that pool time didn't quite go as planned.



Sadly, they are at an age where pool time does not have the appeal it used to, unless friends are a long.  It really cramps our style!



Pinkocto said:


> Thanks for all the THV pics, I will have to stay there at one point.
> 
> I hope you get seated!



THV is so pretty!



MEK said:


> Those sweaters are great!  I love them!



Aren't those fun???



MEK said:


> Bummer that the pool was a bust.  I hate when you get all settled in and then realize the weather is changing.  But your recovery plan was a good one!



Yes, total buzz kill when the clouds start rolling almost the minute you get into your lounge chair.  BOO!

The recovery plan helped 



MEK said:


> Sorry the rest of your family had so many travel woes.  I hope everyone gets home - eventually.



We were so grateful we were not flying that day



MEK said:


> The treehouse is so pretty.  It must have been nice to have all that extra space when your family cleared out.



Yes, yes it was!



MEK said:


> And my vote is - yes - they will let you in for dinner.



Interesting that everyone seems to think we will get seated!



CarolynK said:


> Congratulations on your new niece, how exciting!



Very!



CarolynK said:


> My parents (aged 80 and 87) still live in the 2-story I grew up in and discussions about moving have been met with severe resistance, by my dad. He fell in the backyard two months ago, broke his hip, and still thinks he's ok living in that house. Since your parents are younger than mine, you do have time but I feel your frustration!



Yes, we shall see.  Talked to mom about it quite a bit yesterday.  While we can do a short term solution, long term it just isn't viable and she knows it.  Dad does too, to an extent, but it's a lot of moving pieces.  Hopefully they can put a few into place to make it work sooner rather than later.



CarolynK said:


> Flying in January is so unpredictable; we made it home surprisingly without even a delay, despite a warning from SW. How annoying that both your sisters had issues!



Well, not to spoil things but the rest of us didn't have issues.  That storm was just a train wreck for the girls but after that it did clear up just fine.



CarolynK said:


> The TRP looks much needed!



It was!


----------



## afwdwfan

Oh my gosh...  I'm so sorry to hear about your dad.  That is just awful.  I can't imagine going from being able bodied to completely immobilized and dependent upon others for everything for the next few months.  I really hope that he is able to find things to distract him and keep his mind occupied.  I know I'd be going absolutely batty and stir crazy by now!  

As for your trip, I totally understand what you're saying.  The plans look great and it is almost a once in a lifetime type of trip.  I hope that you can find a reasonable way to make everything work out, but I can see why you'd say cancelling is a viable option at this point.  Hopefully it doesn't come to that though.

On to better things... congratulations on the new niece!!!!   



eandesmom said:


> That look on Evan's face?
> 
> IT'S FREEZING MOM!
> 
> Yep.
> 
> January in Florida
> 
> Pool not heated
> 
> It had been cold for many days
> 
> No one was going in that pool!


  Was something broken and it just wasn't working at that point in time?  I thought all pools at Disney World were supposedly heated? 



eandesmom said:


> Being too cheap to buy a pool drink with crabby boys and clouds, we decided to head back to THV.


Seems to me that this particular situation just begs for a drink. 



eandesmom said:


> We were going OUT!
> 
> Ah, that's better
> 
> Treehouse Recovery Program!






eandesmom said:


> The boys mood had improved.
> 
> Perhaps it was their "Florida Sweaters" I had been conned into buying them earlier in the day.


Ok, I've got to admit.  I like those. 



eandesmom said:


> We were quite late.  I want to say at least 30 minutes, maybe more, probably closer to 40.  And, we were now a party of 4 instead of the party of 6 I had an ADR for.
> 
> Would they seat us?


I'd certainly hope so.  You rarely hear of there being problems seating a smaller party arriving late, but the way things have gone for your family as a whole on this day...


----------



## glennbo123

I love your pictures of the Treehouse Villas, thanks for taking them.  And the place looks pretty neat and tidy considering you'd been living there for a little while!    (I take my pictures before we move in, since it's the only time the place'll look that way!)


----------



## rentayenta

How on Earth was your THV still so tidy? 

I say nope to crabby kids too.  

Bummer about the pool being cold. We didn't get a chance to visit the THV pool. We did enjoy the High Rock Spring pool thou.


----------



## eandesmom

annmarieda said:


> All the flight delays... and just days from when we were flying down.  I didn't realize just how close we were to having some challenges. (I assume outbound to Seattle were a challenge too?)



I would assume both ways was bad, yes.  It was really the east and the middle of the country that was a mess.  If you were on a direct in or out of FL probably ok.



annmarieda said:


> That stinks that you finally get some warm weather and you can't take advantage.



Well I can't say that we didn't take advantage.  We had the lovely morning run and a lovely rita at DTD and a nice boat ride.  We were just a bit robbed on the whole pool time.  Really though, I know better.  The whole relax by the pool thing does NOT happen the same way on a trip with kids...as it does without!



annmarieda said:


> The pictures of the villa are amazing. I can see how a big group would fit nicely in there.  It sleeps 8 or 9...more?



9.  2 bedrooms with one queen, one bedroom with bunk beds and then a queen pull out sofa and a twin sleeper chair.



annmarieda said:


> Can't wait to find out where you went to dinner.    I think I have a feeling I know though.



You probably do!



Chilly said:


> Yeah a baby girl, do they have a name yet?



They do.  New mama doesn't want deets out though so I am respecting that. 



Chilly said:


> It's great that the boys are all so close, I wonder if that'll continue into adulthood.



I hope so.  I am close to my cousins though we were split up much earlier as the siblings moved to different parts of the country.  Still though, when I see them, it's like it was yesterday.



Chilly said:


> Was the main pool heated at SSR?



Yes it was.  I wish we'd have gone to one of the other ones though, not the main one.



elphie101 said:


> Eeeep! I don't like the sound of those stuck at various airports around the country. Now I definitely can't wait to see your meal - provided there's no snags of course!
> 
> Boo for missed pool weather!



I felt SO bad for them!  Not a good way to end a trip for sure.



Poolrat said:


> Oralndo to Denver to BOISE????  Yikes.



This is what happens when you head to the airport and take whatever they can give you.  Sorry but I would not have done it!



Poolrat said:


> I see where that bit of depression over having the cousins leave puts the teens in a funk but glad they were working their way out of it.



They were working their way out of it.  We understood, it just kind of bummed out our afternoon.  Really we should have just left the 2 of them in the villa and hung at the villa pool or even on our own deck.



Poolrat said:


> Way to regroup in the afternoon.
> 
> I am guess yes you get seated.



The regroup and TRP really helped everyone!



IheartDDuck said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry about your Dad!  That's just terrible.  When it rains, it pours, doesn't it?



Yeah, sometimes it does.  



IheartDDuck said:


> Rehab facilities are just depressing in general.  The one that they put my Grandma in when she had her strokes was just icky.  Then next one they put her in was much better, but that was very temporary.



Luckily (or not) my folks have visited most in the area over the years either for friends, people from church, or my uncle.  So they knew where they wanted dad to be.  I've kind of revised my opinion on the roommate.  We were there for about an hour on Sat and you know what, company isn't a bad thing and he's kind of a crack up.  It may get old after a while but overall it was an encouraging visit all around.  



IheartDDuck said:


> I could totally imagine that he's bored out of his mind.



They've got a special chair for him now so at least with help, he can leave the room and get a little upper body work.  As of today hopefully, he will be in his own clothes and I know that will make him feel a ton better.  We are all sneaking him food and drink.  



IheartDDuck said:


> We spent a ton of time at that THV pool last July.  Of course the boys were bored though, I mean now they have to entertain themselves.
> 
> I'm going to say they seated you.  But shame on you being 40 minutes late.



Exactly, heaven forbid they entertain themselves...without a screen.

I know, 40!  I was stressed.  We JUST missed the boat, and then it was SOOOOO crowded at bag check and even getting through to the restaurant, it felt like it took forever.


----------



## eandesmom

afwdwfan said:


> Oh my gosh...  I'm so sorry to hear about your dad.  That is just awful.  I can't imagine going from being able bodied to completely immobilized and dependent upon others for everything for the next few months.  I really hope that he is able to find things to distract him and keep his mind occupied.  I know I'd be going absolutely batty and stir crazy by now!



Oh my goodness, I would go nuts!!! And make everyone around me nuts



afwdwfan said:


> As for your trip, I totally understand what you're saying.  The plans look great and it is almost a once in a lifetime type of trip.  I hope that you can find a reasonable way to make everything work out, but I can see why you'd say cancelling is a viable option at this point.  Hopefully it doesn't come to that though.



Thanks.  I am trying to pin my MIL down on dates so we can book tickets.  My mom, thanks to Evan BLABBING, was a bit apalled that we were even going to think of bringing Jeff's mom in, that she could handle it all.  I was like um....Dad will have just gotten back home around then, he's going to need you there overnight at a minimum (or wherever they are) and the kids can't stay over there every single night and make it to their school stuff on time.  However she is definitely in for covering whatever my MIL cannot so, if I can pin that down then we can make actual plans.



afwdwfan said:


> On to better things... congratulations on the new niece!!!!



Thanks!



afwdwfan said:


> Was something broken and it just wasn't working at that point in time?  I thought all pools at Disney World were supposedly heated?



I thought they were too.  We didn't ask, it was easier to just go to a different pool.  Plus, at the time we hoped that a more "lively" environment with a slide and hot tub, would help the crabby crabs.



afwdwfan said:


> Seems to me that this particular situation just begs for a drink.



it did!



afwdwfan said:


> Ok, I've got to admit.  I like those.



Aren't those fun?   I couldn't resist.  They wear them ALL the time.



afwdwfan said:


> I'd certainly hope so.  You rarely hear of there being problems seating a smaller party arriving late, but the way things have gone for your family as a whole on this day...



Seriously!



glennbo123 said:


> I love your pictures of the Treehouse Villas, thanks for taking them.  And the place looks pretty neat and tidy considering you'd been living there for a little while!    (I take my pictures before we move in, since it's the only time the place'll look that way!)



Well, not all that long really.  Less than 24 hours at that point.  With the rest gone, all the "mess" could go into bedrooms.  Everyone had their own room.

I absolutely LOVED the THV.  Would stay there again in a heartbeat.  



rentayenta said:


> How on Earth was your THV still so tidy?



It had been less than 24 hours, Mel and the boys were packed and gone and the E's stuff...thrown into bedrooms.  LOL!




rentayenta said:


> I say nope to crabby kids too.



Crabby kids are no fun



rentayenta said:


> Bummer about the pool being cold. We didn't get a chance to visit the THV pool. We did enjoy the High Rock Spring pool thou.



I wish we had done a different pool.  If I am at SSR or THV again, I'll try a different one, I really didn't care for the Carriage House one at all.  We ran by at least 2 that looked good, Carousel and maybe The Paddock?


----------



## jedijill

Sounds like Operation Grandma is working...too bad Evan blabbed though.   Fingers crossed that everything continues to work out!  I'll buy you a DOTD when you finally make it on board after all this stress!

Jill in CO


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> Sounds like Operation Grandma is working...too bad Evan blabbed though.   Fingers crossed that everything continues to work out!  I'll buy you a DOTD when you finally make it on board after all this stress!
> 
> Jill in CO



I am going to need a few of them!    SOOOO many moving parts at the moment.

If I can get Sandie's dates nailed down and tickets bought, then I can breathe.

However...she is NOT a planner.  Not like that.  I am glad I have almost 2 weeks before we hit that critical cut off on cancellation as I fear I will need it.

While airfare rises...


----------



## jedijill

eandesmom said:


> I am going to need a few of them!    SOOOO many moving parts at the moment.
> 
> If I can get Sandie's dates nailed down and tickets bought, then I can breathe.
> 
> However...she is NOT a planner.  Not like that.  I am glad I have almost 2 weeks before we hit that critical cut off on cancellation as I fear I will need it.
> 
> While airfare rises...



ARGH!  Hang in there!  It will all work out and then you'll be at F&W before you know it.

Jill in CO


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> ARGH!  Hang in there!  It will all work out and then you'll be at F&W before you know it.
> 
> Jill in CO



I may need that drink tonight!  LOL

She wants her DH to come...so she won't be alone during the day (which I totally get and the boys adore him).

BUT


He is severely allergic to our cats


And they just got a puppy

Last email said they might drive...which would imply they are bringing the puppy

Oh my!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Then again, it would save us on airfare.

Which I guess we would need if we have to kennel the cats and steam clean the whole house?

GAH.


----------



## rentayenta

I feel better that it had been less than a day!  I was like OMG, she's cleaning and running on vacation.


----------



## jedijill

eandesmom said:


> I may need that drink tonight!  LOL
> 
> She wants her DH to come...so she won't be alone during the day (which I totally get and the boys adore him).
> 
> BUT
> 
> 
> He is severely allergic to our cats
> 
> 
> And they just got a puppy
> 
> Last email said they might drive...which would imply they are bringing the puppy
> 
> Oh my!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Then again, it would save us on airfare.
> 
> Which I guess we would need if we have to kennel the cats and steam clean the whole house?
> 
> GAH.



OMG!

Well, if they need a place to kennel the puppy www.shylo.com is awesome!  I use it for my dog all the time.

I hope your brain doesn't explode. 

Jill in CO


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> I feel better that it had been less than a day!  I was like OMG, she's cleaning and running on vacation.





The kitchen likely would have been messier but my sister is a clean freak and did all the dishes from the taco fest the night before.  Although, oddly enough I am general better about vacation kitchens then, um maybe at home.




jedijill said:


> OMG!
> 
> Well, if they need a place to kennel the puppy www.shylo.com is awesome!  I use it for my dog all the time.
> 
> I hope your brain doesn't explode.
> 
> Jill in CO



I know they have one they have used a lot in the past for their previous dog.  Not sure if it is the same one.  

Our brains may explode, it is entirely possible.


----------



## saintstickets

eandesmom said:


> Treehouse Recovery Program!


Sign me up for that program.  I hope it has at least 3 or 4 courses!




eandesmom said:


> We enjoyed our drink, stealing the gift of extra time thanks to the fact we would  be driving to dinner.  Before we left I decided we needed a few villa shots


THV is definitely on my bucket list.


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

I find it amazing how much different the new treehouses are from the ones my family and I stayed in back in 1998. The old ones used to have a spiral staircase going down to a bedroom in the lower part of the building and then there were two bedrooms in the upper part.


----------



## scottny

That is a lot of planning for races and Hawaii and stuff. It all sounds great. 
Fun times at MK even in the cold. 
Oh bluezoo, we ate there once. 
Not a good start to Universal. 
Mental note  never go to Universal at holiday time. LOL. Nice they were in the show. 
The Mummy is scary. 
MMM, Margaritaville. 
We didnt stay for their nighttime show and now regret it. 
No Minions. That is sad. 
THV are so pretty. 
Love that boat ride to DTD. 
WOW! A 4 day wait to get out. United I have heard bad stories of. I love my Jetblue. I have delays but they are because of NYC airports and not the airline. 
Sorry to hear about your father. I hope his recovery is quick. 
The plans sound good. 
Love the view of the boats going to DTD.
I think I would have stayed in Orlando a day or two and seen if I could get out then. 
I am all caught up.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Still loving the THV pictures.  Need to try them out sometime for sure.  I never knew they had their own pool.  How crazy that it wasn't heated.   At least you were able to salvage things a little on the verandah.......even though there wasn't any coffee involved. 

Hope you still got seated when you arrived at your ADR at.................   Somehow, I'm guessing that you did!


----------



## eandesmom

saintstickets said:


> Sign me up for that program.  I hope it has at least 3 or 4 courses!



there are a few more courses coming!

Ok, at least one 



saintstickets said:


> THV is definitely on my bucket list.



It's a good bucket list item!



EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> I find it amazing how much different the new treehouses are from the ones my family and I stayed in back in 1998. The old ones used to have a spiral staircase going down to a bedroom in the lower part of the building and then there were two bedrooms in the upper part.



I've seen pictures, those look really neat.  The boys were a bit bummed that they weren't "really" treehouses...but rather slightly elevated houses...nested in the trees but not actually connected to any.




scottny said:


> That is a lot of planning for races and Hawaii and stuff. It all sounds great.



It's all coming up!  I feel a little frazzled.



scottny said:


> Fun times at MK even in the cold.
> Oh bluezoo, we ate there once.



If you have to be cold, MK is a decent place for it 



scottny said:


> Not a good start to Universal.
> Mental note  never go to Universal at holiday time. LOL. Nice they were in the show.
> The Mummy is scary.
> MMM, Margaritaville.
> We didnt stay for their nighttime show and now regret it.
> No Minions. That is sad.



No minions was VERY sad!

You'll be back, see the nighttime show!



scottny said:


> THV are so pretty.
> Love that boat ride to DTD.



I love that boat ride too!



scottny said:


> WOW! A 4 day wait to get out. United I have heard bad stories of. I love my Jetblue. I have delays but they are because of NYC airports and not the airline.



This is what I hear, we will be flying jetblue for the first time in Sept...through NYC, we will see if we are delayed.  Hope not, it's a short layover.



scottny said:


> Sorry to hear about your father. I hope his recovery is quick.
> The plans sound good.
> Love the view of the boats going to DTD.
> I think I would have stayed in Orlando a day or two and seen if I could get out then.
> I am all caught up.



I would have stayed extra in Orlando too!

Dad is doing as well as possible under the circumstances, thanks!

I need to get caught up over on yours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






GoofyFan1515 said:


> Still loving the THV pictures.  Need to try them out sometime for sure.  I never knew they had their own pool.  How crazy that it wasn't heated.   At least you were able to salvage things a little on the verandah.......even though there wasn't any coffee involved.



Cocktails are just as important as coffee on the verandah!

Depending on the time of day of course




GoofyFan1515 said:


> Hope you still got seated when you arrived at your ADR at.................   Somehow, I'm guessing that you did!



Everyone seems to be very sure we will get seated without issue


----------



## EastYorkDisneyFan

eandesmom said:


> t
> I've seen pictures, those look really neat.  The boys were a bit bummed that they weren't "really" treehouses...but rather slightly elevated houses...nested in the trees but not actually connected to any.



Yeah I can see that when you haven't seen them you do kind of expect them to be in a tree.


----------



## natebenma

eandesmom said:


> *F&W + Cruise (Sept 2014)*
> The exciting news is our cruise is paid off in full and we booked excursions.  The not exciting news is that our main babysitter for the E's during this trip suffered a very big injury this week.  On Wednesday my dad fell at the mariners game, landing hard on both knees.  He was unable to get up.  2 days later and he was still unable to get up.   They had waited on an MRI for swelling to go down thinking it was muscle trauma.  Unfortunately the MRI showed something quite different, he tore the patellar tendons on BOTH knees, completely detached.  Which is why he couldn't lift his legs, or stand, or bear any weight.
> 
> He had surgery yesterday to reattach.  It is a very proven and successful procedure however, it's usually only done on one knee.  Usually you have a good leg to use while the other one heals.  He does not have that.  This means my poor dad will have to live at an inpatient rehab facility, with his knees/legs basically immobilized for 6-8 weeks.  After than another 1 month before he is really using a walker etc and one more after that before he is really able to walk much and drive.



Cynthia-  I am so sorry to hear about your dad!  I hope his recovery is going well.  Sending positive energy his way.

Oops- I meant to quote about your dining at DL, although I didn't go to any of the places you are planning. I will of course have complete dining reviews, with pictures.  For table service meals, Carthay Circle (World of Color dining package) lunch was our favorite.  Blue Bayou was not worth the money for us, I think Café Orleans is a great alternative.  

We had lots of great counter service experiences.



eandesmom said:


> *F&W + Cruise (Sept 2014)*
> 
> *St. Lucia and the Gros Piton Climb. *This is the only thing booked via a non DCL tour operator.  That makes me a tiny bit nervous but DCL does not offer this.  He gets great reviews but it really does use up the entire day and that makes me a tiny bit nervous from a missing the ship standpoint.  Granted Ive yet to find a review where anyone missed their ship because of this tour outfit but still.  We are curious to see just how hard it really is, based on reviews and descriptions.  We figure its our Koko Steps outing of this trip (if anyone remembers that ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me it seems better for the going down, the hardest part of Koko to me was that it's so exposed, looking down was scary for me.  This is in foliage for much of it, that alleviates a lot of my issues.  Or at least I think so.  Either way we both think this may be our one "must do".
> 
> *Barbados and the Beach Escape.*  We may do this on our own; you can do something similar for about $18 less either at that same beach club or one next door.  Still, for $18, not having to even think about it and transportation, has its own attraction.
> 
> *St. Kitts,  Railway and Brimstone Hill.*  There is a version of this that has a sail outing combined with the Railway.  That is the one we wanted but is sold out.  This is a pricey one and St. Kitts is only a half day.  We may just do Brimstone Hill on our own.  It sounds like it's a pita to get a taxi in St Kitts and we will need to ensure someone comes back to get us (as apparently you can't catch one from there) but it would be a lot cheaper.  That said, Jeff really wants to do the railway.
> 
> One thing that is a bit of a drag is that the first 3 days excursions, if we really did do them all (days 3-5 of the cruise) are all EARLY starts.  Which is good in the sense of still having plenty of time to explore on our own for Grenada and St. Lucia but bad from an early wake up standpoint.
> 
> They all sound fun. Butsome or maybe even all will have to go.
> 
> Unless we win the lottery
> 
> Or I get my bonus in Sept instead of Oct.  LOL!  Which is possible.  Not necessarily probable though.



Cruise excursions-

Of course I love your kayak, snorkel, hike adventure in Antigua.  One of my favorite snorkel experiences ever was snorkeling in mangroves which all kinds of marine creatures use as a nursery.

The fort/train trip in St. Kitt's looks pretty nice.

I can totally see your dilemma about trying to do a beach day yourself vs. an organized trip that includes transportation in Barbados.  I am sure a little research on the DIS cruise forums and maybe cruise critic can help you with some of the options.  

And then, Gros Piton...

I immediately thought of Koko Head when I read that.

My second thought was that you two may just be crazy enough to pull that off! 

Jalousie Beach is gorgeous.  

If you are looking for an alternative, something with a sail around the coastline would be a good choice.  St. Lucia is so gorgeous from the water.  

I hope it all works out for you!  Sounds like we will know soon.


----------



## natebenma

Congratulations on your new niece!  What great news!


----------



## natebenma

Then there were two...

You don't have to tell me about crabby teens after two weeks together with my boys.  Actually they were in good spirits, but wanted to chill much more than Mark and I did.  They don't feel the pressure of "We paid a lot for this trip and we are going to be outside, darnit!"  So we just left them a few times.

What a  bummer that pool time was a bust, but I'm glad to hear spirits were uplifted as you headed to dinner.  

Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## englishrose47

Hi Cynthia trying to catch up after Williamsburg, which by the way has an interesting pix on my Rosie Roams threadThe Tree house looks lovely, so rustic looking !!! As for an unheated pool I wouldn't put a toe in it !!! Hope you were let in for your ressie !!!!


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> I would assume both ways was bad, yes.  It was really the east and the middle of the country that was a mess.  If you were on a direct in or out of FL probably ok.



Our flight down we had a layover in wisconsin.  I wonder if we just were super super lucky.  




eandesmom said:


> 9.  2 bedrooms with one queen, one bedroom with bunk beds and then a queen pull out sofa and a twin sleeper chair.


  That is huge!





eandesmom said:


> I may need that drink tonight!  LOL
> 
> She wants her DH to come...so she won't be alone during the day (which I totally get and the boys adore him).
> 
> BUT
> 
> 
> He is severely allergic to our cats
> 
> 
> And they just got a puppy
> 
> Last email said they might drive...which would imply they are bringing the puppy
> 
> Oh my!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Then again, it would save us on airfare.
> 
> Which I guess we would need if we have to kennel the cats and steam clean the whole house?
> 
> GAH.



So you got the details of your fall trip worked out?  Well... kinda.   Sounds like there are some details to still work out with your mil.


----------



## eandesmom

EastYorkDisneyFan said:


> Yeah I can see that when you haven't seen them you do kind of expect them to be in a tree.



LOL!  They did know as they'd seen them a few times before in pictures or from the DTD boat but just wished they were in a tree.  In a "it would be that much better if" kind of way.



natebenma said:


> Cynthia-  I am so sorry to hear about your dad!  I hope his recovery is going well.  Sending positive energy his way.



Thanks Dee 




natebenma said:


> Oops- I meant to quote about your dining at DL, although I didn't go to any of the places you are planning. I will of course have complete dining reviews, with pictures.  For table service meals, Carthay Circle (World of Color dining package) lunch was our favorite.  Blue Bayou was not worth the money for us, I think Café Orleans is a great alternative.
> 
> We had lots of great counter service experiences.



BB is very pricey, it's about the experience.  We should have shared our meals, it was ridiculous but I do have to say, it made some of the BEST leftovers!  People just love Carthay Circle, I don't think I've heard a bad thing about it ever.  It was on our possible list for our pre race dinner.  For some reason though I can't ever get super excited about the menu..for the prices.

I am looking forward to Café Orleans.




natebenma said:


> Cruise excursions-
> 
> Of course I love your kayak, snorkel, hike adventure in Antigua.  One of my favorite snorkel experiences ever was snorkeling in mangroves which all kinds of marine creatures use as a nursery.
> 
> The fort/train trip in St. Kitt's looks pretty nice.
> 
> I can totally see your dilemma about trying to do a beach day yourself vs. an organized trip that includes transportation in Barbados.  I am sure a little research on the DIS cruise forums and maybe cruise critic can help you with some of the options.
> 
> And then, Gros Piton...
> 
> I immediately thought of Koko Head when I read that.
> 
> My second thought was that you two may just be crazy enough to pull that off!
> 
> Jalousie Beach is gorgeous.
> 
> If you are looking for an alternative, something with a sail around the coastline would be a good choice.  St. Lucia is so gorgeous from the water.
> 
> I hope it all works out for you!  Sounds like we will know soon.



Yes, I will do a seperate update!  Bottom line is we are going.

However I made some excursion changes last night, quite a few actually.  

The question is, what stayed, what went and what was replaced by other things?



natebenma said:


> Congratulations on your new niece!  What great news!



Yes, very exciting, she is so cute!



natebenma said:


> Then there were two...
> 
> You don't have to tell me about crabby teens after two weeks together with my boys.  Actually they were in good spirits, but wanted to chill much more than Mark and I did.  They don't feel the pressure of "We paid a lot for this trip and we are going to be outside, darnit!"  So we just left them a few times.



Yeah...you didn't spend that kind of money so they could sit in the room and play video games, sleep or watch TV.  LOL!



natebenma said:


> What a  bummer that pool time was a bust, but I'm glad to hear spirits were uplifted as you headed to dinner.
> 
> Can't wait to hear about it.



Spirits vastly improved!



englishrose47 said:


> Hi Cynthia trying to catch up after Williamsburg, which by the way has an interesting pix on my Rosie Roams threadThe Tree house looks lovely, so rustic looking !!! As for an unheated pool I wouldn't put a toe in it !!! Hope you were let in for your ressie !!!!



I need to get over there!  Gong to get some updates up and then get busy catching up!

THV is just lovely



annmarieda said:


> Our flight down we had a layover in wisconsin.  I wonder if we just were super super lucky.
> 
> 
> That is huge!
> 
> So you got the details of your fall trip worked out?  Well... kinda.   Sounds like there are some details to still work out with your mil.



As of about 5 minutes ago...yes, details are worked out!


----------



## eandesmom

It was almost 7.

We had a dinner reservation for a party of 7, at 6:25.

We were just now in line to check in.

Except there were only 4 of us.

Checking in, the first CM seemed more than a little disgruntled at our late arrival, hemming and hawing and saying "well..... I am not sure if we can accommodate you now". However before I could say a thing to plead our case, he was overridden by a clearly more senior CM who told him it was fine and to check us in.

WHEW!

When Belle is your favorite Princess, Beauty and the Beast one of your favorite movies and a 13 and 14 year old boys whose ONLY must do restaurant is to dine in Beasts castle…and you have deliberately timed your reservation as to be after picky boy cousin eaters have left, well, you might be totally sweating bullets while this goes on!

With that, we were off.  Led by Eric









Lumiere is pretty cool but it is hard to see in there!  And even harder to get a decent picture.



 





We were seated in the ballroom, next to the windows and by the Christmas tree.  It could not have been a lovelier spot, for such a large room due to our location it felt very private.

As it was night, we watched the snow swirl in the dark





Looked back at the bustling room





Enjoyed the tree





Attempted some close ups of the ornaments









I attempted pictures of the food and they are SOOOO dark they aren’t even worth posting!

We had an AMAZING CM.  Absolutely adored her.  Abby I believe.  If you go there, request her.  Hands down the best server we have had, anywhere on property.  She was so cute, very impressed with the boys and how "adventuresome" they were in their food choices (which didn't seem adventuresome at all to us, it's not that adventurous of a menu lol).

Jeff and I, with Abby's input I think, chose a lovely bottle of wine, Freemark Abby Merlot.  

I had these


French Onion Soup, topped with a Crouton and Gruyère Cheese $7.49
Mussels Provençal with White Wine, Tomato, Garlic, Onion, Basil, and Butter $12.99
Abby was great and warned me that it was a vegetable broth based French Onion soup (versus the normal beef) as it does make a difference in flavor.  I wanted it anyway.

Jeff went for 


Grilled Strip Steak with Garlic-Herb Butter and Pommes Frites $33.49
The boys both got the same thing

Thyme-scented Pork Rack Chop with Au Gratin Macaroni, Seasonal Vegetables, and Red Wine Jus $23.99
Those pork chops were HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Like bigger than my head huge.  The boys were definitely seduced by the Au Gratin Macaroni being included but I have to give them credit, they actually ate the whole thing.
We all really really enjoyed our food.  And because well, they begged, and they had eaten their entire dinner, we did let the boys choose a treat.









I did have a bite of the Grey Stuff.  I am not much of a mousse fan and well, it is mousse.  It was ok.  The boys were happy though and ate the whole thing.

I will be honest.  It was a pricey meal, even with TIW.  A lot of that of course was our choice of wine.  It really, REALLY was worth every penny.  It was such an amazing family dinner for us, incredibly special.  Crankiness was gone, the boys enjoying being with just us, and vice versa.  Great food, great service, great ambiance and great moods.  It really was magical all around. 

We had missed some of our fast passes at this point, and had a bit of time before the lone one still intact would expire.  Since we had, we decided a tour of the west wing and the library were in order, we wanted to soak up the experience.

The west wing is DARK!

















It was so cool to finally see the Rose!  I will say, I don't know that I'd like eating near it, so many folks trying to take pictures.

Next up, the Rose Gallery

This wasn't open as it is a luncheon room but it was neat to walk around in it.  









I loved all the art!!





Actually I really love Belle's green dress here.  I've thought of it as an idea for PHM but don’t think anyone would have a clue what it is.













I like her red rose winter dress too....but running in a cloak…hmmn.

















_Continued in next post_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous













The dessert cart was stored here





With that, it was time to meet the master!

















Evan and Eric wanted nothing to do with it. Except for use my phone to take pictures.  I think Evan took 50 of the same shot.  Arrgh.

Visiting the armor

















And the bathroom





Bye bye ballroom!





Time for Space!









And then...to see how would be drivers would do









Guess who I rode with?



 















 





We hadn't been on Autopia in YEARS.  Years and years!  It was fun. So much fun, in a super silly way. I cannot honestly recall if we made our FP time or just walked on.

_Continued in next post_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

My first (and possibly only) time seeing the castle lit up for the holidays!









It was a quick peek.  We had missed a very important FP earlier.  One that I had missed twice already on the trip, due to it being down.  Can you guess what it was?





Yeah...didn't take many pictures.  Just enjoyed the ride!

If I had to wait until the end of the trip, riding BTMRR in the dark, with all the holiday lights on...well it doesn't get much better than that.

And then the walk out...

Pretty!!!!!!!!!









Time for a photopass!

































With that it was time to say goodbye to the Magic Kingdom.  Tomorrow was our last full day and it was a "whatever the boys wanted" morning (Jeff would be flying). MK was not on the list since we had been there tonight.  We didn't expect to be back.









In fact, at that time, I truly had no idea when we'd be back...at least anyone other than just me! I would be back in May.   I knew, of course the rest of would, it just wasn't on the schedule yet. At the boys ages though, the clock is ticking on just how many times we can get back before college given other things in their lives and I knew as I stood there, for Evan at least...there was probably only one more trip possible in his high school years.

SNIFF!

Up next, operation Grandma and Cruise plans!  (yes, we are going!!! and yes, I've made all kind of changes!)


----------



## Pinkocto

Hooray for that CM and getting into dinner!!! Love all the pictures, the details are awesome. How wonderful you had such a great meal  

I will not be telling my vegetarian mom that French onion soup is made with beef, she would be appalled! That's one of her favorite things. 



Double hooray for the cruise!!!!!!!


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> However before I could say a thing to plead our case, he was overridden by a clearly more senior CM who told him it was fine and to check us in.
> 
> WHEW!


Whew is right.  I'm glad that they worked you in.



eandesmom said:


> As it was night, we watched the snow swirl in the dark


I love the effects of that window.  We watched Beauty and the Beast with the kids last night, actually, and I was sitting there just thinking about BOG and how impressive the detail is in comparison to the movie.  



eandesmom said:


> I will be honest.  It was a pricey meal, even with TIW.  A lot of that of course was our choice of wine.  It really, REALLY was worth every penny.  It was such an amazing family dinner for us, incredibly special.  Crankiness was gone, the boys enjoying being with just us, and vice versa.  Great food, great service, great ambiance and great moods.  It really was magical all around.


You're really making me regret not grabbing an ADR now...  Oh well, I know we'll enjoy lunch there.  We'll get there for dinner eventually.  Likely when the kids are older and will appreciate the food a little more. 



eandesmom said:


> I will say, I don't know that I'd like eating near it, so many folks trying to take pictures.


I've thought the same thing!  I mean, I want to walk around that restaurant and check out all the detail, but I feel like I'm being rude to the people sitting there trying to enjoy their meal. 



eandesmom said:


> Guess who I rode with?


Is this considered to be a moment of bravery or a moment of stupidity? 



eandesmom said:


>


Wow!  It looks like you're going faster than 7 mph in this one! 



eandesmom said:


> My first (and possibly only) time seeing the castle lit up for the holidays!


It is a beautiful sight.  I certainly hope it isn't your last time! 



eandesmom said:


> In fact, at that time, I truly had no idea when we'd be back...at least anyone other than just me! I would be back in May.   I knew, of course the rest of would, it just wasn't on the schedule yet. At the boys ages though, the clock is ticking on just how many times we can get back before college given other things in their lives and I knew as I stood there, for Evan at least...there was probably only one more trip possible in his high school years.
> 
> SNIFF!


Well, that's kind of a downer.  I hope that despite the added activities coming up over the next several years for the boys, you can still manage to find a way to get a few more trips in.



eandesmom said:


> Up next, operation Grandma and Cruise plans!  (yes, we are going!!! and yes, I've made all kind of changes!)


Changes are to be expected, given the circumstances, but I'm glad you're at least going to get to make the trip!


----------



## jedijill

What a great meal and evening at the MK.  I love the icicle lights on the Castle. It's sad that the boys are growing up and there won't be many more chances for visits.  Sniff.

Can't wait to hear about your cruise plans. 

Jill in CO


----------



## natebenma

Although I didn't officially register my guess, I knew you would get in.  I am also the perpetrator of a late ADR arrival that ended well.

So glad you enjoyed the meal and the atmosphere at BOG.  

Yeah for Space!

It has been forever since we have done the cars, too. I'm ok with that.

Big Thunder    Big Thunder at Night  

I love the photopass pictures with castle and Christmas sweaters! 

Got a little teary with your mention about the ever-decreasing window of opportunities to travel with the boys.  Hits a little close to home.

That being said...  that your couples cruise is still on!!! 

Can't wait to read about the details!


----------



## mickeystoontown

Whew!  Glad that they let ya'll in Be Our Guest!  Isn't the restaurant's theming amazing?  It sounds like the food was really good too.  I know that our lunch there was a good use of our counter service credits.

The pictures of you guys in front of the castle are fantastic!


----------



## KatMark

First, let me say   I'm so glad the trip is on. Mark and I are willing to meet you anywhere you say on Friday night since that is your only available night (we have AP's...so we can pop into any park, etc.).

I am so happy that you enjoyed Be Our Guest. I read so many bad reviews of it, but yet we have had 3 very good meals there.

I love the pictures of you and Jeff with the Beast, and the photopass pics of all of you are just priceless. You can see how happy you all are to be together. What a special last night at the MK!


----------



## elphie101

I'm glad you had such a lovely time at Be Our Guest! So many people give it a mediocre to just plain bad review that it makes me nervous. We'll be trying it on the Disneymoon - actually it'll be our first reservation as a married couple 

I'm glad you had such a lovely final evening in MK. As much as I like to rave about Halloween time vs Christmas time at WDW, those dream lights really are a sight to behold.

I can't WAIT to hear the latest cruise news!


----------



## Leshaface

Oh no, i'm so sorry to hear about your dad.  He must have fallen really hard to cause that much damage.


Congratulations on a new niece to love on!  

Treehouse Recovery!

I really like the E's 'sweater' shirts.  Those are so cool and hip!

Do they hand you Lumiere when you walk in??  Is this only for dinner?  I don't remember them doing this for lunch. I lucked out and scored us a pretty early dinner ADR here for our January trip, so i'm super excited! And you're right.  The west wing is so incredibly dark.  That's where we ate back in October because there was hardly anyone in that dining room..now I know why


Love the photopass shots!

Your last paragraph makes me sad.  I know one day, when we're done having kids, that those types of family trips will be done.  I know i'm just getting started, but i'm really going to dread when that time comes.  Until then, i'll continue to enjoy the time I do have with my little family


----------



## MEK

I'm so glad your cruise is still on.  I knew it would work out!  YAY!  

Adorable PP pictures and great pictures of you and Jeff with the Beast.  Denny and I never posed with the Beast.  I wish we had, but ...*sigh*

Glad you got seated without incident.  

I am sure you hated to see your family go, but there was probably a whole new sense of .....not sure what the word is I'm looking for .....calmness maybe.  Like one big collective sigh of relief because it was time for immediate family time.  Nice!  What a great pic for a meal.

Yay for Space and BTMMR and nice castle pics!  Love it!


----------



## glennbo123

I'm glad Be Our Guest was a big hit.  (And that they let you in!)  We'll definitely have to try that one when we go back.

Nice holiday photopass pictures.  

It looked like a really enjoyable night!


----------



## Chilly

Sounds like a wonderful family meal. Very pleased to hear the cruise is on.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Yep, they let you in!   I was expecting you would get some   Seems like there was a lot of that going on during your trip! 

I agree about it being really dark in BoG, but it is still a wonderful experience.  Probably a little more bothersome how close the tables are together over the low lighting, but the food was good.  Not sure how quickly I would want to return, but it is worth experiencing at least once for sure! 

BTMRR is just so much fun at night, and a completely different ride!  How cool the pictures with the reflection of the castle in the water! 

What a great Photopass Castle Pic!  Yes, that one.......I mean THAT one!  No wait, that one..........


----------



## Poolrat

eandesmom said:


> Abby was great and warned me that it was a vegetable broth based French Onion soup (versus the normal beef) as it does make a difference in flavor.  I wanted it anyway.




Hmmm I had the French onion and was not told about a vegetable broth.  For me that I need to know.   Being that I got into something allergy wise both in Oct and Dec I wonder ..... 



eandesmom said:


> Actually I really love Belle's green dress here.  I've thought of it as an idea for PHM but dont think anyone would have a clue what it is.



Ah but people knew we were April, May and June.....


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> Hooray for that CM and getting into dinner!!! Love all the pictures, the details are awesome. How wonderful you had such a great meal



We really did!



Pinkocto said:


> I will not be telling my vegetarian mom that French onion soup is made with beef, she would be appalled! That's one of her favorite things.



yes, the traditional method is beef broth and red wine.  



Pinkocto said:


> Double hooray for the cruise!!!!!!!



Double hooray is right!



afwdwfan said:


> Whew is right.  I'm glad that they worked you in.



It would not have been fun to try to regroup and figure out an alternative that is for sure.



afwdwfan said:


> I love the effects of that window.  We watched Beauty and the Beast with the kids last night, actually, and I was sitting there just thinking about BOG and how impressive the detail is in comparison to the movie.



They did a stunning job



afwdwfan said:


> You're really making me regret not grabbing an ADR now...  Oh well, I know we'll enjoy lunch there.  We'll get there for dinner eventually.  Likely when the kids are older and will appreciate the food a little more.



At their ages I do think lunch is better.  And more reasonable!



afwdwfan said:


> I've thought the same thing!  I mean, I want to walk around that restaurant and check out all the detail, but I feel like I'm being rude to the people sitting there trying to enjoy their meal.



Exactly!



afwdwfan said:


> Is this considered to be a moment of bravery or a moment of stupidity?
> 
> 
> Wow!  It looks like you're going faster than 7 mph in this one!



Yep, Evan had the pedal to the metal.  And still couldn't drive in a straight line.



afwdwfan said:


> It is a beautiful sight.  I certainly hope it isn't your last time!
> 
> 
> Well, that's kind of a downer.  I hope that despite the added activities coming up over the next several years for the boys, you can still manage to find a way to get a few more trips in.



There will always be more trips and I know that as they become adults, they will still be part of it at times but yeah, it is kind of a downer isn't it!

I really hope we can get one more in before Evan graduates.  There is also a possibility they will both go for a youth event through church (but only if they raise the money...it's the same year as their band trip to Ireland and no way can I swing both and they need to raise $$ for Ireland as it is). 



afwdwfan said:


> Changes are to be expected, given the circumstances, but I'm glad you're at least going to get to make the trip!



I think they are good changes



jedijill said:


> What a great meal and evening at the MK.  I love the icicle lights on the Castle. It's sad that the boys are growing up and there won't be many more chances for visits.  Sniff.



It is sad but I am grateful that at their ages, they still love it and enjoy it.



jedijill said:


> Can't wait to hear about your cruise plans.
> 
> Jill in CO



Coming up soon!



natebenma said:


> Although I didn't officially register my guess, I knew you would get in.  I am also the perpetrator of a late ADR arrival that ended well.



That you are!    I can honestly say I have never "not" gotten in.



natebenma said:


> So glad you enjoyed the meal and the atmosphere at BOG.
> 
> Yeah for Space!



Double yays!



natebenma said:


> It has been forever since we have done the cars, too. I'm ok with that.



It was fun, big silly teen fun.



natebenma said:


> Big Thunder    Big Thunder at Night
> 
> I love the photopass pictures with castle and Christmas sweaters!



One of my favorites of the trip!  Both Big thunder at night and the picture



natebenma said:


> Got a little teary with your mention about the ever-decreasing window of opportunities to travel with the boys.  Hits a little close to home.



I bet it does, I bet it does.  Sigh.



natebenma said:


> That being said...  that your couples cruise is still on!!!
> 
> Can't wait to read about the details!



Very grateful it is, I might have sunk into a major depression



KatMark said:


> First, let me say   I'm so glad the trip is on. Mark and I are willing to meet you anywhere you say on Friday night since that is your only available night (we have AP's...so we can pop into any park, etc.).



Sounds good!  I am fairly sure we will be at Epcot .  Not only as it's the first day of F&W but we have FP+ there and a 3pm culinary seminar.   Not sure we will stay all evening, could easily meet at Boardwalk versus in the park or just play it by ear.



KatMark said:


> I am so happy that you enjoyed Be Our Guest. I read so many bad reviews of it, but yet we have had 3 very good meals there.



I've read good, bad and indifferent and was worried but we absolutely loved it.



KatMark said:


> I love the pictures of you and Jeff with the Beast, and the photopass pics of all of you are just priceless. You can see how happy you all are to be together. What a special last night at the MK!



It was a very special night.


----------



## eandesmom

elphie101 said:


> I'm glad you had such a lovely time at Be Our Guest! So many people give it a mediocre to just plain bad review that it makes me nervous. We'll be trying it on the Disneymoon - actually it'll be our first reservation as a married couple



Aw, what a lovely spot for your first dinner!  I love that!!!!!!!!

I thought of you last weekend, I was wedding dress shopping with my sister.



elphie101 said:


> I'm glad you had such a lovely final evening in MK. As much as I like to rave about Halloween time vs Christmas time at WDW, those dream lights really are a sight to behold.



I would have to agree with you, I just love the fall decorations at MK.  Heck I just love fall everything.  The food, the smells, the colors...but the castle in it's icicles...is pure magic.



elphie101 said:


> I can't WAIT to hear the latest cruise news!



Very excited!



Leshaface said:


> Oh no, i'm so sorry to hear about your dad.  He must have fallen really hard to cause that much damage.



It's a horrific injury



Leshaface said:


> Congratulations on a new niece to love on!



She is SOOOOO cute!



Leshaface said:


> Treehouse Recovery!



It was the best!



Leshaface said:


> I really like the E's 'sweater' shirts.  Those are so cool and hip!



They are!  Sadly, they are already getting a little short on those darn kids.  They need to quit growing!  I am not sure they will make it to the holidays and I made them both go a size up when we got them.  I love that they are wearing them all summer.  Though more often than not lately, to sleep in.



Leshaface said:


> Do they hand you Lumiere when you walk in??  Is this only for dinner?  I don't remember them doing this for lunch. I lucked out and scored us a pretty early dinner ADR here for our January trip, so i'm super excited! And you're right.  The west wing is so incredibly dark.  That's where we ate back in October because there was hardly anyone in that dining room..now I know why



Just at dinner when they call you to seat you.  But hey, you get the Rose at lunch!



Leshaface said:


> Love the photopass shots!



Me too!



Leshaface said:


> Your last paragraph makes me sad.  I know one day, when we're done having kids, that those types of family trips will be done.  I know i'm just getting started, but i'm really going to dread when that time comes.  Until then, i'll continue to enjoy the time I do have with my little family




It is sad.  Exciting too but UGH!



MEK said:


> I'm so glad your cruise is still on.  I knew it would work out!  YAY!



Very grateful.  My mom wanted to do it but I'd have been a stressed out wreck adding that to her plate.




MEK said:


> Adorable PP pictures and great pictures of you and Jeff with the Beast.  Denny and I never posed with the Beast.  I wish we had, but ...*sigh*
> 
> Glad you got seated without incident.



There is always next time!  I am glad we got the picture, it was fun.  Jeff almost always turns up his nose at character pics so it was cool.



MEK said:


> I am sure you hated to see your family go, but there was probably a whole new sense of .....not sure what the word is I'm looking for .....calmness maybe.  Like one big collective sigh of relief because it was time for immediate family time.  Nice!  What a great pic for a meal.



Yes, one big collective sigh.  That turned into a bit of funk when the boys were all depressed about missing their cousins.  BOG really turned it around, we had a magical night.  I swear, I need to remember nights and days like that.  I swear the 3 boys/men in the house are making me crazy pushing each others buttons like there is no tomorrow.  Jeff is as bad as they are!



MEK said:


> Yay for Space and BTMMR and nice castle pics!  Love it!







glennbo123 said:


> I'm glad Be Our Guest was a big hit.  (And that they let you in!)  We'll definitely have to try that one when we go back.



We really enjoyed it



glennbo123 said:


> INice holiday photopass pictures.
> 
> It looked like a really enjoyable night!



Thanks, it was!



Chilly said:


> Sounds like a wonderful family meal. Very pleased to hear the cruise is on.



I am very pleased that it is on as well   it was a great evening.


----------



## franandaj

As usual, I read the update without commenting.I new to just bite the bullet and update from my phone. Time will not be on my side for at least two more weeks.

I love the "sweaters". Fran got one of those, but she's saving it for Christmas in So Cal as that's about all you can wear here.

So glad they let you in.  We had a great meal there too. So tasty!

Thats so difficult knowing that you may only have the one trip with the both of them before they start their new journeys in life. I love the castle in icicles. I never saw it last season.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

All caught up!  I'm glad they let you into BoG...that could have been ugly!  Even more glad you enjoyed it.  The negative reviews I read around here almost scared me off.  But the atmosphere there looks so cool!


----------



## annmarieda

I had a feeling it had to be BOG!  I am so happy you had such a good meal.  I have gone for lunch a couple times... ts just once and it was odd.(  not sure if I posted about that yet on my TR?)  Despite that though... I made another ADR for the fall. (only totally forgot about it and booked some food and wine stuff for the same time )

Love the holiday castle pics....

Love the pp pics of you and your beautiful family...

Can't wait to hear how you got everything sorted out for your fall trip!


----------



## rentayenta

. Wow, BoG is gorgeous! Love the pic of you, Jeff, and Beast.


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Yep, they let you in!   I was expecting you would get some   Seems like there was a lot of that going on during your trip!



there was a lot of pixie dust!  Well except over on the dark side at times but that was mother nature and holiday crowds.  LOL!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I agree about it being really dark in BoG, but it is still a wonderful experience.  Probably a little more bothersome how close the tables are together over the low lighting, but the food was good.  Not sure how quickly I would want to return, but it is worth experiencing at least once for sure!



We were really lucky in our table location, very private considering!  It was perfect.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> BTMRR is just so much fun at night, and a completely different ride!  How cool the pictures with the reflection of the castle in the water!



I was thrilled with the reflection picture, thanks!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> What a great Photopass Castle Pic!  Yes, that one.......I mean THAT one!  No wait, that one..........



Yeah...that same picture with 27 different borders and crops.





Poolrat said:


> Hmmm I had the French onion and was not told about a vegetable broth.  For me that I need to know.   Being that I got into something allergy wise both in Oct and Dec I wonder .....



I bet that was the culprit!  Carrots and Celery are both bad, aren't they?

BOO!



Poolrat said:


> Ah but people knew we were April, May and June.....



Why yes they did!  Still, I think people would get confused that it was a weird Tink, or Tiana.  And on the red rose dress...unless I did the cloak I bet they'd think it was Aurora.  Who is SO not my favorite princess.  LOL.




franandaj said:


> As usual, I read the update without commenting.I new to just bite the bullet and update from my phone. Time will not be on my side for at least two more weeks.



Story of my life, I am more updated in general than my postings imply, very frustrating and makes me feel like  a lurker.



franandaj said:


> I love the "sweaters". Fran got one of those, but she's saving it for Christmas in So Cal as that's about all you can wear here.



They will be super fun in the winter, I really hope the E's versions still fit by then!  They are getting shorter...and I made them go up a size.  Grr.



franandaj said:


> So glad they let you in.  We had a great meal there too. So tasty!



I was so glad it didn't disappoint, it was just a wonderful evening.



franandaj said:


> Thats so difficult knowing that you may only have the one trip with the both of them before they start their new journeys in life. I love the castle in icicles. I never saw it last season.



It may well be my only time seeing it and I was SO happy to have that.

We will have Aulani next year I hope but for WDW, yeah, likely to only be one more time.  SAD!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> All caught up!  I'm glad they let you into BoG...that could have been ugly!  Even more glad you enjoyed it.  The negative reviews I read around here almost scared me off.  But the atmosphere there looks so cool!



I don't get all the negativity.  I am not sure if it's the menu or the prices or bad food choices or what but I really liked it for both lunch and dinner.



annmarieda said:


> I had a feeling it had to be BOG!  I am so happy you had such a good meal.  I have gone for lunch a couple times... ts just once and it was odd.(  not sure if I posted about that yet on my TR?)  Despite that though... I made another ADR for the fall. (only totally forgot about it and booked some food and wine stuff for the same time )



I think you did mention the TS being odd...although I can't recall why.  I had lunch there in May and liked it.



annmarieda said:


> Love the holiday castle pics....
> 
> Love the pp pics of you and your beautiful family...



Awww, thanks!



annmarieda said:


> Can't wait to hear how you got everything sorted out for your fall trip!







rentayenta said:


> . Wow, BoG is gorgeous! Love the pic of you, Jeff, and Beast.


----------



## CarolynK

We hardly ever go to MK after dark, and definitely have never ridden Autopia in the dark, but considering how hot it can be during the day in an open car, it's a great time to do it (though in January you're probably safe from the heat!).

I like your castle pictures, very nice catching the reflection off the water.

Yaay for being able to keep the cruise plans!!


----------



## Millie12591

I'm so happy to hear someone had a good dinner at BOG. 

Sounds like a beautiful evening.


----------



## eandesmom

CarolynK said:


> We hardly ever go to MK after dark, and definitely have never ridden Autopia in the dark, but considering how hot it can be during the day in an open car, it's a great time to do it (though in January you're probably safe from the heat!).



Yes, it is rather miserable there in the summer on that hot track!  It was a ton of fun at night.



CarolynK said:


> I like your castle pictures, very nice catching the reflection off the water.



I was thrilled with that, not bad for a phone picture!



CarolynK said:


> Yaay for being able to keep the cruise plans!!



YAAAAY is right!



Millie12591 said:


> I'm so happy to hear someone had a good dinner at BOG.
> 
> Sounds like a beautiful evening.



It was a beautiful evening and we really did love BOG, I know we would all go back.


----------



## eandesmom

Operation Grandma is complete.  My Mother In Law will be coming out the day before our trip starts, and heading home the day after we get back.  We have purchased her tickets, the last one just this past week.  With those in hand, I feel I can breathe.  We both feel we can actually make real plans now!

It will be just her, it was too complicated for her DH to come as well.  I am hopeful my mom can keep her entertained.  Possibly my dad too.  Who will likely be "home".  Wherever that is.  Right now my folks have a few options.  The could retrofit their house to work for my dad and put it up for sale.  As they need to sell the house regardless, this is less than idea from a making it attractive standpoint.  They may retrofit their house until he can use stairs again and then put it up for sale after doing a lot of work to make it more marketable, find a place to buy once they sell, or contingent upon the sale.  They could also buy my sisters house.  In that scenario, they could possibly move in their earlier and not need to retrofit their house.  This has some very positive and negative aspects to it.  My sister is moving regardless so either she sells it to them, or puts it on the market.  Unfortunately her house is worth more than theirs and theirs needs a bunch of work to maximize the sale.  Given the state it is in, which isn't awful but there are some issues, it may not sell quickly given the market.  My sister needs $ out of her house so she can remodel her fiancés.  Her house should go quickly if she were to put it on the open market.  To make all that work, it would mean a bridge loan for my folks and ultimately, them having either a small mortgage or pulling retirement funds in to pay for her house since there will be a shortfall.  I am not sure that makes sense financially.  It is however, an easy move in many ways, can be timed to what works for them and is a house that they would like to keep in the family.  It is a house my dad grew up in!

All I know is my dad doesn't want to move period and so all of this may be moot.  He is also in disagreement with what needs to be done to their house and the value it came back at being.  Sigh.  Need to have a few heart to hearts with him and my mom.  At the end of the day though, their call.  In any event I am VERY relieved that watching the E's is not something I need to add to their plate during this.  Dad will maybe be home for 2 weeks or so when we leave, possibly less.

We have done some number crunching and really looked at what we want to do.  The reality is, between the half marathon trip, kids back to school fees and clothes, 1 private school college tuition and 1 out of state college tuition,  this trip (and the added expense of flying my MIL out), September is a bit of an ugly month!  Having our dryer die a couple of weeks ago didn't help.  We have changed things around a little as a result.  Some for financial reasons but most as well, we decided we needed and wanted to be a little bit lazier on this trip than the original plans called for.  You will see a LOT more beach time as a result.  We also decided that 3 early mornings in a row, on vacation sounded pretty yucky.  We now only have one. There are still some items that may get cut but it is most likely those will be in the WDW dining options or things like wine packages on board or a nicer bottle of wine for our Palo dinner.  We will eat, of that there is no doubt.

Without further ado I give you, the Verandah Junkies BFP.

9/17.  Red eye to Orlando

9/18.  WDW.  
Arrive BWV, check in, eat something.  FP+ for DHS.  If F&W has soft opening we will likely do dinner there, if not probably the bar at Blue Zoo.  Jellyrolls is an option this night.

9/19.  WDW.  
Morning run around the boardwalk!  Breakfast at Boardwalk Bakery.  FP+ at Epcot.  Light lunch at F&W kiosks.  Puerto Rico Culinary Seminar.  (when I saw that on the agenda for the Festival, I had to book it!) Dinner at F&W Kiosks.  We hope to meet up with Kathy and Mark at some point this evening.  YAY!

9/20.  San Juan. 
Early flight to San Juan.  Breakfast in Old San Juan, walking tour, lunch in Old San Juan, grocery shopping, board ship.  At some point, find Jill!  I am not sure if a larger meet time has been confirmed yet or not.

9/21.  At Sea.  
Mixology Seminar.

9/22.  Antigua.  
We originally booked the kayak, hike and snorkel.  This has been changed to a Snorkel and Sail excursion.  At 12:45.

_Walk from the ship and board a 62- or 66-foot catamaran for an approximate 30-minute motor cruise to an open-water reef full of fish for great snorkeling. Receive an orientation and snorkeling lesson from the staff and enter the water from the boat to enjoy the beauty under the sea for approximately 45 minutes.  Reboard the vessel for an approximate 40-minute cruise to a nearby white-sand beach. Onboard, enjoy an open bar and finger sandwiches.  Arrive at the beach and choose to swim, relax, walk the beach and make the most of your free time before the "all aboard" call. Conclude your 30 minutes at the beach and cruise approximately 40 minutes back to port, enjoying the sounds of Caribbean music._

9/23. St. Lucia.  
Gros Piton Hike. You didn't think we'd change that one did you?   I did do a fun elevation exercise comparing it to other hikes.  It is a similar elevation gain to Koko head for about one mile.  However its spread over 1 mileKoko was in ½ a  mile!  So hey, should be easy compared to that right?  The other 2 shown include a regular hike and then the one we did last week.  We definitely feel it is doable in the time limit (you need to do it in a max of 4 hours).  This is our earliest day with an 8:30 am start to the tour/hike.





9/24. Grenada.  
We originally booked the adventure river tubing which was a 7:15 am start or something ugly like that.  This has been changed to a Beach and Rum tour excursion which starts at 9:15 am.  A little early in the day for rum but it was the best I could get and well, we may need it after the day before.  Plus, it's vacation!  The other one that looked good was also a 7:15am start.  No thanks.  We may check on board and switch but unlikely.

_Board your air-conditioned motorcoach for an approximate 15-minute ride to Clarks Court Rum Factory. Visit and tour Clarks Court, a rum distillery unlike any other and one of the most historical distilleries on the island. In operation since 1937, the factory gives you the opportunity to see all the stages of making rumfrom sugar cane-processing to syrup creation to rum production. Sample a selection of rum with recipes for mixing the rum, and discover the opportunities for drinks with rum.Reboard your coach for the approximately 15-minute trip to BBC beach, a secluded white-sand beach. Enjoy approximately 2 hours at the beach, an experience that includes a beach chair, changing rooms, showers and 2 complimentary beverages (sodas, water, fruit juice, rum punch). Return to your coach for a relaxing 15-minute trip back to the port._

9/25. Barbados.  
We are still booked on the Barbados Beach escape.  While we can do it on our own, for the $18 we save, neither of us are sure we want to bother doing it on our own.  11:45 am start.

_Board your transportation and travel approximately 15 minutes through Bridgetown - with its many historic buildings - and arrive at Harbour Lights Beach Club. Relax on a beach chair under your shared umbrella and enjoy a welcome drink. Very popular with the locals, Harbour Lights sits on the best stretch of beach on the island and on the only sheltered bay. Enjoy a game of volleyball or just laze around and sun worship for approximately 3 hours. The view is as stunning as the water is inviting. Note: Food and beverage options are available at an additional cost. Reboard your transportation and travel back to the ship._

9/26. St. Kitts.  
We cancelled the scenic railway.  Too expensive and too short a port day to use it all up on that.  We may try to do Brimstone Hill on our own, or just poke around town and hang on the ship.  I would LOVE to get Palo brunch for this day but so far, have not been able to get it.

9/27. San Juan.  
Fly to MCO, check in AKV.  Dinner at Sanaa

9/28.  WDW.  
Brunch at Raglan Road, FP+ at MK.  Could not get 7DMT FP.  Boo.

9/29. WDW. 
Breakfast at Boma.  FP+ at AK.  DME to MCO.  Home.  BOO! 

I do not have a ton left to do for this trip.  I still need to buy travel insurance for the cruise portion and make my FE's.  I have been waiting to see how large the group ended up being before getting them.  Got final totals last night so can move forward.  I had lots of ideas but its a decent sized group and some of my ideas are well, a bit more than I want to spend!  I have decided though, not I just need to get to it.  I am excited about them   however I will not be posting what I am doing so it wont spoil it for Jill.


----------



## Pinkocto

Hooray for everything falling into place!!!!! 

I'm so glad you won't have to fumigate the house because of cat allergies! 

Your beach plans sound marvelous. 

Until this very moment I didn't realize we would be overlapping. I had to cancel the transatlantic I had booked, which was going to be disembarking the day you guys embarked. I still had vacation time to use so am going to WDW and meeting up with friends. I get there the 28th and am currently booked at Jambo House. I'm wait listed at BWV and BCV but I'm not holding my breath. Maybe we could do a fly by hug and hello. I don't want to intrude on precious hubby time though.  I won't be offended at all if you'd rather not.


----------



## Poolrat

eandesmom said:


> I bet that was the culprit!  Carrots and Celery are both bad, aren't they?
> 
> BOO!



I wonder.  I wasn't down but I was a runny tired mess.  Great way to try and get home right?  



eandesmom said:


> 9/28.  WDW.
> Brunch at Raglan Road, FP+ at MK.  Could not get 7DMT FP.  Boo.



Keep trying- I had trouble at first I think but it opened up later on.  I am thinking it may be like BOG where it has to be closer to the trip.  Keep trying, I know you will get it eventually.  

The plans look wonderful- so great that Operation Grandma is working out. 

I think you have the right amount of relaxing and active for the cruise.


----------



## natebenma

Grandma! 

Always a great feeling when plans start to get finalized.  Nothing wrong with a bit of beach time!   

Sounds like lots of big housing decisions for your family.  There are options, which is good, but I can understand how stressful it is for everyone to try and figure out what the right moves are.


----------



## scottny

I wonder if the CM was the same one we had. He was horrible and I reported him. 
We sat in that area when we ate there. 
Nice pics inside the room with the pictures. 
Like the beast shots. 
I cannot remember when I did Autopia last. 
Glad she is coming to stay with them. 
The plans look good.


----------



## jedijill

Yay for Operation Grandma!  I knew she would come through!  

I hope your folks figure out what they want to do with their house.  

On 9/20 I think the plan is to go eat lunch and then visit the Bacardi factory then go board the ship.  

I am woefully behind on FE gifts....not sure what I am doing yet....I really need to figure it out!

I'm debating doing a TR for the cruise....I'm a little commitment phobic though. 

Jill in CO


----------



## elphie101

Verandah Junkies  Please tell me that's your future TR title! Nice to see a BFP, makes every feel solid.

Hoping only good things happen regarding your dad and the house situation - I can't imagine trying to wrap my head around all those different possible scenarios.


----------



## franandaj

Glad you have Grandma all lined up for E&E duty.  Now you two can go ahead and relax on your trip.  Sounds like you have everything all worked out for a fun fun fun trip!


----------



## KatMark

eandesmom said:


> Operation Grandma is complete.  My Mother In Law will be coming out the day before our trip starts, and heading home the day after we get back.  We have purchased her tickets, the last one just this past week.  With those in hand, I feel I can breathe.  We both feel we can actually make real plans now!
> 
> I am so glad to hear this!
> 
> 
> 9/19.  WDW.
> Morning run around the boardwalk!  Breakfast at Boardwalk Bakery.  FP+ at Epcot.  Light lunch at F&W kiosks.  Puerto Rico Culinary Seminar.  (when I saw that on the agenda for the Festival, I had to book it!) Dinner at F&W Kiosks.  We hope to meet up with Kathy and Mark at some point this evening.  YAY!



All of your plans sound great for the entire week, etc. However, I wanted to concentrate on this one!

As you know, this is the day we arrive. Our only plan was to eat at Mara at the resort and not go a park. HOWEVER, Mark and I definitely want to see you and Jeff. Mark and I are more than happy to head over to Epcot to meet you. Let's set a time that you want us there and where we should meet. 

Our plane gets in at 2:10; we have to pick up our rental car and then we have to stop at DTD to activate our AP's (long story which I'll make short: we had some issues and Disney is extending our AP's by one month). So, I would think we would be at the resort and checked in by 5:00 p.m. at the latest. We can skip Mara and meet you at Epcot and graze there, or we can just eat after we meet you guys. Just let me know what is best for the two of you.


----------



## Chilly

Yeah for Grandma!

Talks with the parents over their house that'll be a tricky conversation. I love TV shows about people doing up/buying/selling houses. There is one called secret agent in the UK where the presenter comes to help them sell their house, and half the time it is because it's priced too high but they never believe him and of course it doesn't sell and all the people that come to look at it go, "how much?!" So I wish you lots of luck with that.


----------



## rentayenta

Your cruise plans look wonderful. Looks like you'll have a nice mix of relaxation and activity. 


It's almost time for you to run through the castle!


----------



## CarolynK

eandesmom said:


> All I know is my dad doesn't want to move period and so all of this may be moot.


Sounds like my dad!



eandesmom said:


> here are still some items that may get cut but it is most likely those will be in the WDW dining options or things like wine packages on board or a nicer bottle of wine for our Palo dinner.



You've probably already thought of this, but you can bring alcohol on board. We have done it on all of our cruises


----------



## PrincessInOz

YAY for Grandma.

Your plans look great.


----------



## mickeystoontown

Cynthia, I am so glad to hear that grandma is coming to the rescue!  I know that it's got to be tough on your parents having to make the decision on what to do about their home.  Praying that the right decisions are made and that the transition (either selling or modifying) goes as easily as possible.

Your trip plans sounds amazing even though you did decide to take off a few of the things that you originally planned.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Operation Grandma is complete.  My Mother In Law will be coming out the day before our trip starts, and heading home the day after we get back.  We have purchased her tickets, the last one just this past week.  With those in hand, I feel I can breathe.  We both feel we can actually make real plans now!



Hooray!   I'm sure that must be a load off your mind.

I love the term "Verandah Junkies"!  You guys should have t-shirts or something.  Or better yet, custom coffee mugs!

Sounds like the cruise will pack in a lot of great scenery.  It's coming up fast!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

All the plans sound great! 
 for Operation Grandma!

I agree - you should make a logo "Verandah Junkies" and put it on coffee mugs and wine glasses!


----------



## MEK

Woo Hoo!  Grandma!  

Glad all your plans are falling into place.  The cruise itinerary looks amazing!  I am sure you will have a wonderful time.  And its seriously close now!  You have a lot to look forward to!  

And you are going to meet Kathy & Mark!!!!    Yayayayayay!  You will love meeting them!  

And a potential drive by with Pam!  Nice!  

Ouch to two college tuition bills.  I know how that feels even though mine are not quite as hefty as yours.  Thanks goodness!!!!!


----------



## rndmr2

I have been following along but hadn't posted until now, I started when you were well underway so I was always too far behind to post anything. Just caught up today. Enjoying hearing all about your trip, glad it worked out for the most part with that large a group, I know how difficult that can be. 

Glad to hear your cruise plans are going to work out, thank goodness your MIL can come watch the kids.

Looking forward to hearing all about the cruise when you get back. We'll be down there some of the same time you are, we arrive on the 25th and leave Oct 2nd. (will be DH and I and my Dad)


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> Hooray for everything falling into place!!!!!
> 
> I'm so glad you won't have to fumigate the house because of cat allergies!



Oh the cat thing would have been a lot of work and likely pricey!  I adore my MIL's DH and gosh we would love to see him, but usually if he comes, they stay elsewhere for that reason.



Pinkocto said:


> Your beach plans sound marvelous.



Honestly the other ones were fun but it really was 3 non stop days...not super relaxing!  I think this is a lot better



Pinkocto said:


> Until this very moment I didn't realize we would be overlapping. I had to cancel the transatlantic I had booked, which was going to be disembarking the day you guys embarked. I still had vacation time to use so am going to WDW and meeting up with friends. I get there the 28th and am currently booked at Jambo House. I'm wait listed at BWV and BCV but I'm not holding my breath. Maybe we could do a fly by hug and hello. I don't want to intrude on precious hubby time though.  I won't be offended at all if you'd rather not.



I would love a fly by hug!!!!!!!



Poolrat said:


> I wonder.  I wasn't down but I was a runny tired mess.  Great way to try and get home right?



 that is super annoying



Poolrat said:


> Keep trying- I had trouble at first I think but it opened up later on.  I am thinking it may be like BOG where it has to be closer to the trip.  Keep trying, I know you will get it eventually.



I should probably look again



Poolrat said:


> The plans look wonderful- so great that Operation Grandma is working out.
> 
> I think you have the right amount of relaxing and active for the cruise.



I think it's a better mix, it was kind of non stop before and well, we do want some chill time in there!



natebenma said:


> Grandma!
> 
> Always a great feeling when plans start to get finalized.  Nothing wrong with a bit of beach time!



I think it's a nice mix and while the first was fun, it was a little exhausting on paper



natebenma said:


> Sounds like lots of big housing decisions for your family.  There are options, which is good, but I can understand how stressful it is for everyone to try and figure out what the right moves are.



Or you can play ostrich.  I think that is my dad's approach



scottny said:


> I wonder if the CM was the same one we had. He was horrible and I reported him.
> We sat in that area when we ate there.
> Nice pics inside the room with the pictures.
> Like the beast shots.
> I cannot remember when I did Autopia last.
> Glad she is coming to stay with them.
> The plans look good.



I am not sure he was horrible but he was clueless and lost!

I did love where we sat, it was just perfect.  It would not have been nearly as nice in the middle of the room

You should do Autopia at night!



jedijill said:


> Yay for Operation Grandma!  I knew she would come through!
> 
> I hope your folks figure out what they want to do with their house.
> 
> On 9/20 I think the plan is to go eat lunch and then visit the Bacardi factory then go board the ship.



We were thinking about the Bacardi factory but Jeff had no interest.  Simply because it is bacardi.  And of course now that we added a rum event I guess we are covered!  I did find a brew pup in OSJ, we are likely targeting that for lunch, hit the store and then to the ship.  We never see the point in getting there before staterooms are ready, especially with the late departure!

We should figure out a meet time 



jedijill said:


> I am woefully behind on FE gifts....not sure what I am doing yet....I really need to figure it out!



I did get it figured out, just need to get things ordered and assembled.  Got started.



jedijill said:


> I'm debating doing a TR for the cruise....I'm a little commitment phobic though.
> 
> Jill in CO



You should!!!  I get it though, I am SOOO behind everywhere



elphie101 said:


> Verandah Junkies  Please tell me that's your future TR title! Nice to see a BFP, makes every feel solid.



YAY for a BFP!  It may very well be the TR title....I may have used it on a couple of things for the trip already 



elphie101 said:


> Hoping only good things happen regarding your dad and the house situation - I can't imagine trying to wrap my head around all those different possible scenarios.



Honestly I am kind of staying out of it right now.  They are big people and fully in charge of their facilities.  While it might make me crazy and stress me a bit, it is their decision.  

However, they need to figure SOME things out, he could be "home" as early as the 26th and not a thing has been done to address it.  given that one of the things being discussed it moving Evan's twin bed over there, which means I have to buy him his new bigger bed, knowing sooner rather than later would be a very good thing.  Especially as i have a 6 day work trip coming up right before then.

Sigh.


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> All of your plans sound great for the entire week, etc. However, I wanted to concentrate on this one!
> 
> As you know, this is the day we arrive. Our only plan was to eat at Mara at the resort and not go a park. HOWEVER, Mark and I definitely want to see you and Jeff. Mark and I are more than happy to head over to Epcot to meet you. Let's set a time that you want us there and where we should meet.
> 
> Our plane gets in at 2:10; we have to pick up our rental car and then we have to stop at DTD to activate our AP's (long story which I'll make short: we had some issues and Disney is extending our AP's by one month). So, I would think we would be at the resort and checked in by 5:00 p.m. at the latest. We can skip Mara and meet you at Epcot and graze there, or we can just eat after we meet you guys. Just let me know what is best for the two of you.




We do not have a firm agenda at all so can really do whatever works best for you!  All that is officially planned is the culinary seminar at 3.  I believe our FP's are all done before that so we are wide open and can be totally flexible.  I don't want you to feel rushed, or delay eating if you are hungry when you get there, I know how those things can go (with the AP issue and then check in, etc).  We could just touch base once you get to DTD and play it by ear versus setting a firm time.  We seriously aren't going anywhere and can meet and whatever time works best for you.    



Chilly said:


> Yeah for Grandma!
> 
> Talks with the parents over their house that'll be a tricky conversation. I love TV shows about people doing up/buying/selling houses. There is one called secret agent in the UK where the presenter comes to help them sell their house, and half the time it is because it's priced too high but they never believe him and of course it doesn't sell and all the people that come to look at it go, "how much?!" So I wish you lots of luck with that.



There is a similar show here, it is fun to watch.  Honestly I am staying out of it, they are big people.  At some point we will get drug in and I can tell it's going to be after school starts, when my work travel goes insane and i have our cruise trip but it is what it is and we will deal with it.



rentayenta said:


> Your cruise plans look wonderful. Looks like you'll have a nice mix of relaxation and activity.



I think so!  I cannot WAIT!  I SO need a vacation right now.



rentayenta said:


> It's almost time for you to run through the castle!



GAH!  It is!



CarolynK said:


> Sounds like my dad!
> 
> 
> 
> You've probably already thought of this, but you can bring alcohol on board. We have done it on all of our cruises



Oh we plan to 

We have done it every time as well.  Challenge is what we can reasonably carry as we would like to carry on water as well.

Our issue, and issue is a bit strong, is that while we will bring rum on board, and possibly beer, I am not sure we will bring wine.  It will really depend on what we see at the store in OSJ (if there is anything we like) and what we can reasonably carry.  We hope to get some for the room for sure.  We do like a glass, or two with dinner though and while we can carry a glass from the room to dinner, unless we want to pay a corkage fee (which would really defeat the purpose lol) there is no second glass.  We are a bit picky on both the wine and beer front so that doesn't help things.  At a minimum we will want one nice bottle at Palo though.




PrincessInOz said:


> YAY for Grandma.
> 
> Your plans look great.



YAY for Grandma is right!


----------



## afwdwfan

I'm glad that it worked out that your MiL can help out and the trip will go on as scheduled!  The plans look great.

I wish you and your family my best as you go through the issues with your dad and the decisions to be made on the house.  It sounds like some tough decisions need to be made, soon.


----------



## rentayenta

I hear ya friend. We haven't gone any where this summer.  Next weekend though we are doing a staycation at the lake and then the following weekend, while you're running through the castle, we're doing our annual Bear Lake trip.


----------



## eandesmom

afwdwfan said:


> I'm glad that it worked out that your MiL can help out and the trip will go on as scheduled!  The plans look great.



Thanks!  I've been looking at our last 3 days and coming up iwth about 8 different scenarios, it's a bit ridiculous.  But fun.



afwdwfan said:


> I wish you and your family my best as you go through the issues with your dad and the decisions to be made on the house.  It sounds like some tough decisions need to be made, soon.



Thanks



rentayenta said:


> I hear ya friend. We haven't gone any where this summer.  Next weekend though we are doing a staycation at the lake and then the following weekend, while you're running through the castle, we're doing our annual Bear Lake trip.




The good news is the kids have had plenty of vacations, all of them.  It's just Jeff and I!  We will be making up for it in spades though, first long "date" trip since Aulani, it will have been almost a year and a half.  Overdue!  We have had some weekends but it's not the same as getting really away.  I did have my May girls trip so probably shouldn't feel like I need the vacation as much as I do but...I do.

LOL!

YAY for Bear Lake.  I can't imagine how excited you are to have Gabby back and to have that trip.  Very soon!


----------



## eandesmom

Today was the "whatever you want" day for the boys.  It didn't matter what I wanted, I had a girls trip coming up so I could be generous and let them call the shots.

ALL the boys!

Jeff would be taking the morning to go fly in a little tiny plane that lands on water.

I had thought he would be gone all day.

He informed me that he most certainly would not!  Which was fine of course but it caught me off guard as I didn't have a ticket for him for the day, assuming he would use his last day on the following day.  It meant when he did hook up with us, before we went to a park, we would have to add a day to his ticket.

Grr.  I could have added that day earlier in the trip when I added days to the boys!


Oh well.
What did my kids want to do more than ANYTHING that morning?

Have breakfast with their grandparents

At the Treehouse

They hadn't seen it yet and the boys wanted to show it off.

Who could say no to that?

So I thought.

Did I have enough food for breakfast for 5?

I had

3 eggs
Leftover taco meat
Leftover refried beans
Salsa
Cheese
Tortillas
Streeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeech those eggs with some milk and what do you have?

Breakfast burritos!

Even better?

I had a bottle of bubbly we had bought for NYE that was never used, and some OJ.

Can you say
Mimosa's with my mom?

Sweet!

Let's have breakfast!

But first, before they arrived, I had to do something, for ME.

Looking back





Coffee!  And alone time 

















Someone decided to join me

He was still sleepy













My parents somehow couldn't find our THV so we decided to walk and find them









Which we did, in short order.

I got busy cooking and enjoyed the view





And then, breakfast time!





It was a GORGEOUS morning.  Not super warm, not super cold, just right.
And I managed to squeeze 5 burritos out of what I had!





With even some extra beans and cheese on the side for those who wanted it





Evan decided to take over the phone/camera





You can tell I am thrilled about it





It was bright!





He really needs to work on the posing and framing









They hated it





Evan had a friend helping him with his cocoa









I think this was  a refill....enjoyed with "dessert" courtesy of a special friend.  
YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This was truly my favorite morning of the trip.  By a landslide. Ok maybe not a landslide, I did love the boardwalk run and bakery stop! Still though, my favorite. I could not have enjoyed it more.  So special.  So magical.  So relaxing.  Pretty yummy too!

After breakfast we rode over with my folks to the Carriage House.  They planned to park the car there, go do some shopping at DTD, then leave from SSR to head to their friends house and offsite hotel where they would be for the rest of the week.  While they had one day left on their tickets, they were saving it for later in the week when they could have a full solo day of their own.





_Continued in next post
_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

Our plan?

I mean the boys plan, wish, and request?

Animal Kingdom!!!  As usual, we all felt it had gotten the short end of the stick and wanted a bit more time there.

I required payment for granting their wish.  In the form of photpass.





















Seriously you would not know Evan had JUST gotten a haircut here, and had taken a shower that morning





The boys of course, had one mission





Somehow single rider line just doesn't make for the best pictures!





We rode it more than once.  How many times?  I truly do not recall!  We had banked on it not being an issue, instead electing to save our FP's for later in the day with Jeff, at a different park.  Our plan worked well!

We visited some monkeys









Looked at some shops





Listened to some music





And, honestly, that might have been it.  Still, EE had been the main goal and the E's were happy, that was all that mattered.

And then we looked at the schedule.  Jeff was due to be done around  1 and back no later than 2.  He and I had a secret plan the boys didn't know about.  In looking at the schedule we realized something was about to start.  That we all wanted to see.

So we did!

We barely made it in and the seats were not the best but, we didn’t care!







 

In the interest of keeping my phone alive for the rest of the day, and being able to actually connect up with Jeff, that’s all I took.  I love that the boys wanted to go see Nemo, I was not expecting that all.  Their day, their choice!
After the show, we needed to leave.  Like NOW.

The boys wanted a snack.

Like NOW.

I wouldn't let them.

I had a plan.

I wouldn't tell them what it was.

But we needed to leave NOW.

Jeff was waiting.

It's 5 o'clock somehwere, again


----------



## glennbo123

Nice job figuring out what to cook for breakfast with what you had in the fridge.  The morning looked great!  And I'm really curious to find out what your plan was.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I would have loved the breakfast too!  I'm impressed that you pulled that together and fed you all.  

Sounds like a fun morning! 

Now - what is the surprise???  Come on, tell!!


----------



## rentayenta

Breakfast on the deck looks perfect. Digging how you stretched 3 eggs etc to make 5 burritos.  Can't wait to stay at the THV again.


----------



## PrincessInOz

Nice streeeeeeetch for breakfast.

YAY for another day at AK.  I know a lot of people don't seem to like this park; but I think it's highly underrated.  

Waiting to find out what your surprise is.


----------



## Pinkocto

eandesmom said:


> I would love a fly by hug!!!!!!!



Excellent!!!  


I land at 1:20, hopefully at the resort by 2:30, check in and head out. I can come find you wherever you are. I want to be at Epcot in the evening, I'm silly excited about seeing Hanson


----------



## Pinkocto

What a lovely morning relaxing with family  I love that Eric came out and joined you after waking up. There's nothing like special vacation time  


Too fun at AK, the EE line looked EMPTY! 

Can't wait to hear about the surprise!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

What a beautiful morning!  It's nice to have a few of those unplanned moments - good job making the breakfast stretch! Good call on the EE single rider line.

I'm glad Operation Grandma is working out and your plans have come together!  I haven't been on your PTR for the castle run for awhile - I will stop by soon, scouts honor!


----------



## elphie101

Such a heart warrming and magical morning. I love how it's always the simplest and smallest moments that truly stick out after a trip is long done.

Animal Kingdom does always get the short stick! I'm glad you made it to Nemo, it's 100% my favorite attraction at AK.

Well, now I'm dying to know what your secret surprise is. Don't leave us hanging too long!


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> Operation Grandma is complete.  My Mother In Law will be coming out the day before our trip starts, and heading home the day after we get back.  We have purchased her tickets, the last one just this past week.  With those in hand, I feel I can breathe.  We both feel we can actually make real plans now!



I am so glad that it is worked out!!!




eandesmom said:


> Who will likely be "home".  Wherever that is.  Right now my folks have a few options.  The could retrofit their house to work for my dad and put it up for sale.  As they need to sell the house regardless, this is less than idea from a making it attractive standpoint.  They may retrofit their house until he can use stairs again and then put it up for sale after doing a lot of work to make it more marketable, find a place to buy once they sell, or contingent upon the sale.  They could also buy my sisters house.  In that scenario, they could possibly move in their earlier and not need to retrofit their house.  This has some very positive and negative aspects to it.  My sister is moving regardless so either she sells it to them, or puts it on the market.  Unfortunately her house is worth more than theirs and theirs needs a bunch of work to maximize the sale.  Given the state it is in, which isn't awful but there are some issues, it may not sell quickly given the market.  My sister needs $ out of her house so she can remodel her fiancés.  Her house should go quickly if she were to put it on the open market.  To make all that work, it would mean a bridge loan for my folks and ultimately, them having either a small mortgage or pulling retirement funds in to pay for her house since there will be a shortfall.  I am not sure that makes sense financially.  It is however, an easy move in many ways, can be timed to what works for them and is a house that they would like to keep in the family.  It is a house my dad grew up in!
> 
> All I know is my dad doesn't want to move period and so all of this may be moot.  He is also in disagreement with what needs to be done to their house and the value it came back at being.  Sigh.  Need to have a few heart to hearts with him and my mom.  At the end of the day though, their call.  In any event I am VERY relieved that watching the E's is not something I need to add to their plate during this.  Dad will maybe be home for 2 weeks or so when we leave, possibly less.



I hope this gets worked out too.  



eandesmom said:


> Without further ado I give you, the Verandah Junkies BFP.



I love how you have it all laid out!  I think a very neat and tidy BFP!  




eandesmom said:


> 9/19.  WDW.
> Morning run around the boardwalk!  Breakfast at Boardwalk Bakery.  FP+ at Epcot.  Light lunch at F&W kiosks.  Puerto Rico Culinary Seminar.  (when I saw that on the agenda for the Festival, I had to book it!) Dinner at F&W Kiosks.  We hope to meet up with Kathy and Mark at some point this evening.  YAY!



I am jealous on two accounts... one that is a very nice sounding seminar and two you get to meet up with Kathy and Mark. 



eandesmom said:


> 9/23. St. Lucia.
> Gros Piton Hike. You didn't think we'd change that one did you?   I did do a fun elevation exercise comparing it to other hikes.  It is a similar elevation gain to Koko head for about one mile.  However its spread over 1 mileKoko was in ½ a  mile!  So hey, should be easy compared to that right?  The other 2 shown include a regular hike and then the one we did last week.  We definitely feel it is doable in the time limit (you need to do it in a max of 4 hours).  This is our earliest day with an 8:30 am start to the tour/hike.



Of course this can not be changed!  I find the elevation comparison intriguing!  


eandesmom said:


> [
> 9/24. Grenada.
> We originally booked the adventure river tubing which was a 7:15 am start or something ugly like that.  This has been changed to a Beach and Rum tour excursion which starts at 9:15 am.  A little early in the day for rum but it was the best I could get and well, we may need it after the day before.  Plus, it's vacation!  The other one that looked good was also a 7:15am start.  No thanks.  We may check on board and switch but unlikely.



Early in the day or not, I think the run tour is an excellent choice!!!



[





eandesmom said:


> 9/28.  WDW.
> Brunch at Raglan Road, FP+ at MK.  Could not get 7DMT FP.  Boo.



Oh no!  That stinks!  I know I had more days to work with and finally was able to...but man what is up with that??!!!



eandesmom said:


> [9/29. WDW.
> Breakfast at Boma.  FP+ at AK.  DME to MCO.  Home.  BOO!



Sad last day   I do find it funny though... just like in January.. you are leaving right before we arrive.  (I think January was a tad closer though.)



eandesmom said:


> [
> He informed me that he most certainly would not!  Which was fine of course but it caught me off guard as I didn't have a ticket for him for the day, assuming he would use his last day on the following day.  It meant when he did hook up with us, before we went to a park, we would have to add a day to his ticket.
> 
> Grr.  I could have added that day earlier in the trip when I added days to the boys!



Well, at least adding a day isnt too costly... but the time to go again to guest services is a pain. 




eandesmom said:


> [
> Have breakfast with their grandparents
> 
> At the Treehouse



I think your breakfast was not only ingenious, but looks amazing!  AND fun!!!  AND relaxing!  I can see why it ranks up there as a favorite morning for you. 



eandesmom said:


> [
> Our plan?
> 
> I mean the boys plan, wish, and request?
> 
> Animal Kingdom!!!  As usual, we all felt it had gotten the short end of the stick and wanted a bit more time there.



AK is such a nice choice!



eandesmom said:


> [I required payment for granting their wish.  In the form of photpass.



Great pictures and a very reasonable form of payment!



eandesmom said:


> [
> We rode it more than once.  How many times?  I truly do not recall!  We had banked on it not being an issue, instead electing to save our FP's for later in the day with Jeff, at a different park.  Our plan worked well!



I love that ride...but man I can't do it over and over.   



eandesmom said:


> [
> And then we looked at the schedule.  Jeff was due to be done around  1 and back no later than 2.  He and I had a secret plan the boys didn't know about.  In looking at the schedule we realized something was about to start.  That we all wanted to see.
> 
> So we did!
> 
> We barely made it in and the seats were not the best but, we didnt care!



I am very excited to find out about the surprise.  And yay for seeing the Nemo show.


----------



## franandaj

That was a great stretch on breakfast. Leisurely breakfasts at the villa are one of the best parts of DVC.

The choices that your kids are making this trip are very surprising!

I can't wait to hear about this surprise!


----------



## IheartDDuck

I was thinking exactly what you ended up churning out.  Stretch those eggs and make some breakfast burritos.  

I would never say no to a mimosa.

We always feel like Animal Kingdom gets the short end of the stick on our trips too.  Thankfully, in November, we have two different sets of people with us at two different times, so we'll have to re-visit.


----------



## KatMark

Perfect morning...coffee on your balcony/verandah.

Awwwww....so sweet the boys wanted breakfast with the grandparents; and an awesome job on making that breakfast with all of the leftovers!

Nice that you gave the boys the choice of what to do and they picked Animal Kingdom...one of my favorites. And how sweet that they wanted to see Nemo.

You have me curious as to what the surprise was for them.


----------



## eandesmom

glennbo123 said:


> Nice job figuring out what to cook for breakfast with what you had in the fridge.  The morning looked great!  And I'm really curious to find out what your plan was.



It was such a fun morning.  I was very grateful that I could stretch the food far enough, it was close!  I definitely hadn't planned on it being a full breakfast at the villa but the combo of leftovers around worked out!




Mndisneygirl said:


> I would have loved the breakfast too!  I'm impressed that you pulled that together and fed you all.



I was just happy it was enough, luckily we had made way more taco meat than we needed and surprisingly had leftovers on the rest so it worked out really well!  Not to mention being way more fun than a pasty in a park which is what I'd assumed we would be doing.



Mndisneygirl said:


> Sounds like a fun morning!
> 
> Now - what is the surprise???  Come on, tell!!



It was!  



rentayenta said:


> Breakfast on the deck looks perfect. Digging how you stretched 3 eggs etc to make 5 burritos.  Can't wait to stay at the THV again.



Well it wasn't very "egg -y" if you know what I mean but it worked.  Barely.  Oh I loved loved loved that deck.  



PrincessInOz said:


> Nice streeeeeeetch for breakfast.



That is most certainly the most milk I have ever added to scrambled eggs





PrincessInOz said:


> YAY for another day at AK.  I know a lot of people don't seem to like this park; but I think it's highly underrated.



We really love that park.  Mary Ellen and I didn't make it there in May but I think Jeff and I will.

Unless we play hooky for a day, which is appearing more likely



PrincessInOz said:


> Waiting to find out what your surprise is.







Pinkocto said:


> Excellent!!!
> 
> 
> I land at 1:20, hopefully at the resort by 2:30, check in and head out. I can come find you wherever you are. I want to be at Epcot in the evening, I'm silly excited about seeing Hanson



Nothing wrong with that!  Our plans are a bit in flux for those days at the moment. We are really debating driving over to Margaritaville after all 

Question is, when.

Our flight is late on the 29th so we will be around most of that day as well.  As soon as we firm up the when on the Margaritaville idea (I think it may have moved beyond an if) I will let you know!


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> What a lovely morning relaxing with family  I love that Eric came out and joined you after waking up. There's nothing like special vacation time



It was a nice morning on that deck!



Pinkocto said:


> Too fun at AK, the EE line looked EMPTY!



It was!  And we were not there at rope drop, far from it!



Pinkocto said:


> Can't wait to hear about the surprise!



Coming up next



MAGICFOR2 said:


> What a beautiful morning!  It's nice to have a few of those unplanned moments - good job making the breakfast stretch! Good call on the EE single rider line.




It was a perfect morning



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I'm glad Operation Grandma is working out and your plans have come together!  I haven't been on your PTR for the castle run for awhile - I will stop by soon, scouts honor!



I am so grateful she is able to come.  We have had some developments with my dad (gotta love insurance) over the weekend that will go into action today and tomorrow and I know there will be other curve balls that happen between now and the trip.  So much better that this, on top of everything else, isn't on my mom's plate.



elphie101 said:


> Such a heart warrming and magical morning. I love how it's always the simplest and smallest moments that truly stick out after a trip is long done.



It really is one of the best parts of DVC and one of the boys favorite activities on a trip is to have that villa meal.  Or 2 or three lol!  It was a very special morning.



elphie101 said:


> Animal Kingdom does always get the short stick! I'm glad you made it to Nemo, it's 100% my favorite attraction at AK.



I was so surprised by that choice!  I love Nemo and the boys love shows but still, I didn't see that one coming.



elphie101 said:


> Well, now I'm dying to know what your secret surprise is. Don't leave us hanging too long!



I won't!  I am trying to get this one done before the DL half.  



annmarieda said:


> I am so glad that it is worked out!!!



Me too!



annmarieda said:


> I hope this gets worked out too.



Unfortunately it is very much becoming a immediate response situation, it's not giving my folks much time to think.  We have to implement something today we had not expected thanks to insurance.  It may or may not impact the big picture.  I had hoped to chat with my mom about it last night but by the time she brought Evan back from the Sounders game (he used my Dad's ticket) she was pretty wiped.  The boys will be helping her all day today, I am glad it is is summer at least so they can be of use.  Evan helped her most of yesterday.




annmarieda said:


> I love how you have it all laid out!  I think a very neat and tidy BFP!



I am very happy with our BFP!  Except...I think we have made some changes to the end.

Margaritaville is signing its siren song (compounded by cheap rental car availability lol)




annmarieda said:


> I am jealous on two accounts... one that is a very nice sounding seminar and two you get to meet up with Kathy and Mark.



It is going to be a GREAT day!



annmarieda said:


> Of course this can not be changed!  I find the elevation comparison intriguing!



Kind of fun huh, I know I am a dork about those things.  this is the one I did on Saturday when I hiked up to meet Eric





Longer, but obviously easier, only about 560 per mile on average gain or something like that.  I was SO tempted to take Michelle's bib and do that race on Sunday but knew I'd be toast if I did both and didn't really want to give up the hike.  I am so glad I stuck with the hike, it was spectacular.

Plus it let me test out the idea of the squeezable applesauce as a fuel option.

Nope.





annmarieda said:


> Early in the day or not, I think the run tour is an excellent choice!!!



It will be interesting for sure!  But it is vacation



annmarieda said:


> Oh no!  That stinks!  I know I had more days to work with and finally was able to...but man what is up with that??!!!



I was able to get one.  For Sunday at 11.  Which is when we have the Raglan Road brunch booked.  But that might be moving anyway.  That whole part of the trip is kind of in flux, I need to figure it out.



annmarieda said:


> Sad last day   I do find it funny though... just like in January.. you are leaving right before we arrive.  (I think January was a tad closer though.)



January was within 1-2 days I think!

What is crazy is you will have 2 trips after that one, before we go to PHM!



annmarieda said:


> Well, at least adding a day isnt too costly... but the time to go again to guest services is a pain.



that was exactly the GRRRR part of it!

And it almost became a real issue.



annmarieda said:


> I think your breakfast was not only ingenious, but looks amazing!  AND fun!!!  AND relaxing!  I can see why it ranks up there as a favorite morning for you.



I don't know about ingenious but it worked!  They were definitely the milkiest eggs I've ever made, it would not have worked if I didn't have all the other stuff to toss in there with it.



annmarieda said:


> AK is such a nice choice!



Love AK!



annmarieda said:


> Great pictures and a very reasonable form of payment!



I thought so!  Eric was pretty good about pictures but Evan was quite resistant most of the trip so I was happy to get one.



annmarieda said:


> I love that ride...but man I can't do it over and over.



I can do it over and over but at a certain point I'm kinda done.  Not so much from a ride issue, just start to get bored.  The boys, never get bored with it, I think once they did it 7 times in a day.



annmarieda said:


> I am very excited to find out about the surprise.  And yay for seeing the Nemo show.



YAY for Nemo!  Surprise is up next.  It's not THAT exciting.  



franandaj said:


> That was a great stretch on breakfast. Leisurely breakfasts at the villa are one of the best parts of DVC.



They really are.  However it's just not the same in a studio.  I am going to miss being in a bigger villa on this next trip.  Not that we have time for a leisurely breakfast anyway.  The kids love the family meals in the villa, as much as going out.  Which I find funny as it's not like we don't eat together at home all the time but for some reason it IS more special on vacation.



franandaj said:


> The choices that your kids are making this trip are very surprising!



Aren't they?  



franandaj said:


> I can't wait to hear about this surprise!



Coming up next (though I am afraid I've built it up to be more than it is lol).


----------



## eandesmom

IheartDDuck said:


> I was thinking exactly what you ended up churning out.  Stretch those eggs and make some breakfast burritos.



I was just grateful there was enough leftovers to cobble together something!
It worked out quite well, and saved money too!



IheartDDuck said:


> I would never say no to a mimosa.



That was a villa meal first, and quite fun!

Especially since it was mango orange juice.  YUM!



IheartDDuck said:


> We always feel like Animal Kingdom gets the short end of the stick on our trips too.  Thankfully, in November, we have two different sets of people with us at two different times, so we'll have to re-visit.



Darn, twist my arm, make me go twice!  LOL



KatMark said:


> Perfect morning...coffee on your balcony/verandah.



what more could I want?



KatMark said:


> Awwwww....so sweet the boys wanted breakfast with the grandparents; and an awesome job on making that breakfast with all of the leftovers!



They do have their moments those two.  It was sweet, it's not like they don't see their grandparents all the time so to make it a priority even with that, was pretty lovely.  I would have expected that request if it were any of the remote grandparents but they did surprise me and I couldn't have been more thrilled.



KatMark said:


> Nice that you gave the boys the choice of what to do and they picked Animal Kingdom...one of my favorites. And how sweet that they wanted to see Nemo.



Nemo suprised me! In a good way.  



KatMark said:


> You have me curious as to what the surprise was for them.



It is probably not as exciting as I've made it out to be.  LOL!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> What did my kids want to do more than ANYTHING that morning?
> 
> Have breakfast with their grandparents



This gets an, "Awwwww..." from the audience.



eandesmom said:


> Coffee!  And alone time



Very nice!



eandesmom said:


> Evan decided to take over the phone/camera
> 
> You can tell I am thrilled about it





And by "thrilled", you mean "ready to punch him in the face".



eandesmom said:


> I required payment for granting their wish.  In the form of photpass.



These are great pictures of you and the boys!



eandesmom said:


> And, honestly, that might have been it.  Still, EE had been the main goal and the E's were happy, that was all that mattered.



Can't go wrong with a few EE rides!



eandesmom said:


> I wouldn't let them.
> 
> I had a plan.
> 
> I wouldn't tell them what it was.
> 
> But we needed to leave NOW.
> 
> Jeff was waiting.



Suspense is killing me!


----------



## Flossbolna

Sounds like you had a lovely morning! I think it is great that you actually got some good use out of the treehouse. It is such a special place to stay in that it would have been a shame not to make good use of it. The breakfast sounds lovely all around. Even though I never had a breakfast burrito, so can't really appreciate your skill in making it with the ingredients you had. It did look as if everyone had a nice portion on their plate though! 

Can't wait to find out what you did in the afternoon!


----------



## natebenma

eandesmom said:


> Coffee!  And alone time



That does not suck!



eandesmom said:


> Seriously you would not know Evan had JUST gotten a haircut here, and had taken a shower that morning



Great picture! 

I love your morning.  

 on stretching out the food that you had on hand, and it sounds like you used up the stuff in your fridge, so double bonus points for that.  

Nice time doing what the boys wanted at AK.  Lots of Everest, some milling around and Nemo.  I am surprised that's what they wanted, wish my boys would.  

I can't remember what the surprise is (or even if you previewed it on FB)


----------



## Chilly

I love the "Mum" photopass boarder. I wonder what your secret plan is, can't wait to find out.


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> This gets an, "Awwwww..." from the audience.


Heck, it got an "awwwww" from me!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> And by "thrilled", you mean "ready to punch him in the face".



yeah, pretty much.  LOL!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> These are great pictures of you and the boys!



thanks!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Can't go wrong with a few EE rides!



or three or 5 or whatever it was



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Suspense is killing me!



  I don't think it kill worthy



Flossbolna said:


> Sounds like you had a lovely morning! I think it is great that you actually got some good use out of the treehouse. It is such a special place to stay in that it would have been a shame not to make good use of it. The breakfast sounds lovely all around. Even though I never had a breakfast burrito, so can't really appreciate your skill in making it with the ingredients you had. It did look as if everyone had a nice portion on their plate though!



I would not say it takes any skill.  It's just scrambled eggs with stuffed mixed in and inside a tortilla, like a wrap.  They are pretty tasty though, but those eggs by themselves would not have been great, far too much milk.  Add in the other stuff and I could cover up the lack of egg flavor to a large degree?



Flossbolna said:


> Can't wait to find out what you did in the afternoon!



coming up soon!



natebenma said:


> That does not suck!
> 
> Great picture!
> 
> I love your morning.



It was a perfect morning!  We felt so "away" it was just heavenly.  And restorative!



natebenma said:


> on stretching out the food that you had on hand, and it sounds like you used up the stuff in your fridge, so double bonus points for that.



We still had some stuff but it made a serious dent!



natebenma said:


> Nice time doing what the boys wanted at AK.  Lots of Everest, some milling around and Nemo.  I am surprised that's what they wanted, wish my boys would.



I was really surprised by Nemo, and pleased as punch.



natebenma said:


> I can't remember what the surprise is (or even if you previewed it on FB)



I did show it on FB but I don't think I mentioned it was a surprise.


----------



## eandesmom

Chilly said:


> I love the "Mum" photopass boarder. I wonder what your secret plan is, can't wait to find out.



I really liked that border.  Kind of funny to add it to your own picture but I did it anyway!

I was excited about my secret plan


----------



## teekathepony

Oh what a fantastic morning, breakfast with the boys and your parents! Looks lovely, and look at you squeezing out breakfast for everyone! 
Sounds like so much fun after too, riding EE and seeing Finding Nemo 




> He and I had a secret plan the boys didn't know about.





> I had a plan.
> 
> I wouldn't tell them what it was.
> 
> But we needed to leave NOW.
> 
> Jeff was waiting.



I am so intrigued!!


----------



## eandesmom

teekathepony said:


> Oh what a fantastic morning, breakfast with the boys and your parents! Looks lovely, and look at you squeezing out breakfast for everyone!
> Sounds like so much fun after too, riding EE and seeing Finding Nemo



It was a fun morning!





teekathepony said:


> I am so intrigued!!



I am starting to worry I will let everyone down!


----------



## eandesmom

On a lark, I decided to check rental car prices for our September trip.  As you may recall, after our disastrous meal at Margaritaville in December (this update It's Five O'Clock.  And Soggy!), they offered to "take care of us" if we came back.  Car prices have dropped and we could now get a free meal for

52 bucks

Plus gas

While 52 bucks is not a ton cheaper than 82, it mentally sure seems like it, to the point that we have basically decided to go for it. It may still go down, I will keep checking.  This of course changes our plans.  There are 2 windows we could do this.  Before, or after the cruise.  Before only makes sense simply due to the fact that picking up a car at the Dolphin, while staying at BWV is about as easy as it could be.  Other than that it makes no sense.  That is food and wine weekend in walking distance!  Sure, we could do it our first night but we will be tired after the red eye.  No thanks.

That leaves the 2nd part of the trip.  Which has 2 contraints of its own.  The Mine Train and Raglan Road.

Realistically, looking at park hours, it seems dinner makes a lot more sense over there since it is a Sunday night and nothing at WDW is open past 9.  Margaritaville is open until 1 and has live music at 5 and 9.  So seems a no brainer.  I did look at a Dolphin pick up and airport return, or vice versa but it was $16 more.  Which is 2 adult beverages.  Or 4 if you are at the food and wine festival!

Riding the mine train, which I really want to do, is a constraint that I am trying to work around, same thing with eating at Raglan Road.  We could consider RR our first night but dealing with going to DTD and the giant mess of construction there, the first night after a red eye is not appealing to me.  

Here is what I am looking at.  Honestly, life would be easier if we drop RR.  I hope Jeff will come to that conclusion.  He really wants to eat there.  I love it too but I am not sure it is worth the headache.

Saturday:

Land at MCO at 5:30, Bus to resort, Check in.  Will likely be in room no later than 7:30, hopefully earlier
8:00 ish Dinner at Sanaa.  Planning on walking in.  Could make a ressie as I think it is pretty firm at this point but do like the idea of not being tied to a time.
Having been on the ship all week and a long kind of boring day at the airport and on a plane I doubt we will be ready to call it a night after dinner.  If not ready to call it a night, we can hit Magic Kingdom for extra magic hours (and try to get on the mine train).  Or, pool/hot tub.

Sunday:

9 am ish Breakfast at Boma if it fits in the budget.  I would really like to eat here if we can.  If not we can get counter service from The Mara.  Plan on walking in here as well.
Magic Kingdom to ride the mine train (11am fast pass).  If we did it the night before, can skip the park entirely or hit Animal Kingdom for a little bit
Head over to Epcot, light lunch at food and wine kiosks or wherever, walk to Dolphin.  
Pick up rental car at the Dolphin at 3:30 pm, drive to Universal.  Dinner at Margaritaville.
Drive back to resort. Pool/hot tub?
Nothing is open late.  We don't need to go to Margaritaville that early (could go back, hit pool and then head over) but do have to pick up the car before 4pm at the latest.  Their live music on the main stage is at 5pm, and 9pm.  I do need to pick a time though and let Margaritaville know.

Pam, this may make an afternoon fly by hug difficult, but maybe the next morning?

Monday

Breakfast in room / on verandah with items from The Mara
Pack up, check in for flights, bags dropped off etc by 10.
Drive to Downtown Disney for lunch at Raglan Road at 11.  Use TIW for free valet parking.
Return car by 2:30 to the Swan (probably closer to 1)
Last drink/snack at food and wine festival if time
Bus to resort at 3.  Need to be back to the resort by 3:55 to catch bus.
I like the fact that RR is at the end but as we have to take the car back, we still can get a little magic in if we time it right.  It also makes it easy to drop RR if we want.

Back to THIS trip.  Which I plan to finish before the Disneyland half.  I updated on that report today too.

Right now I think I will start the Spring Marching Band trip report when I get back from the DL ½ and may do that, and continue the race one at the same time.   I believe Mary Ellen has another report to do until we get to the girls trip so you will all have to be patient on that one! 

*Where were we?
*
I had boys who wanted a snack who were being hustled out of the park.  I had decided it would be easiest to have Jeff park at a resort and meet there, versus a park.

Jeff had a good morning as well.  





We got on the bus to the resort and the boys didn’t think a thing of it.  I had a special place in mind for a treat.  One we had never been to before (or at least never actually inside).  One, which having someone there early to get our names on the list, might be a very useful thing.

The boys had NO clue where we were going and couldn't even guess.  Which seemed a bit silly to me, it should have been pretty obvious I would have thought.





Despite Jeff’s early arrival and being told our table would be ready the minute the rest of us got there, it was a solid 20 minute wait, maybe more.  My rush had been twofold.  First, the kids needed a snack and I didn't want dinner wrecked and this was likely to be a bit bigger than a "snack".  Second was that if we wanted to go to DHS, as was the plan, and add a day to Jeff’s ticket, there would only be so many hours for that.

Finally, we were in!

















We saw a number of these go out





However, we were confused.  What we originally thought were sirens for the Kitchen Sink, were really a testing of the fire alarm.  During the whole time we were there.  That got old.

I let the kids get whatever they wanted and did not make them share

For Evan

_Brownie À La Mode
A gooey, chewy Brownie, Hot Fudge, and Vanilla Ice Cream topped with Whipped Cream, Chocolate Sprinkles, and a Cherry
$6.49
_


 

For Jeff

_Old Fashioned Sundae - Two Scoops
Drenched with your choice of one of the following toppings: Marshmallow, Strawberry, Pineapple, Peanut Butter, Hot Fudge, Caramel, or Chocolate Syrup topped with Whipped Cream, Toasted Almonds, and a Cherry. Three Scoops and Extra Toppings available at an additional cost
_$5.99 









For Eric

_Beaches Chocolate Cake
House-made Seven-Layer Chocolate Cake served à la mode
$6.49 
_








And for me

_Apple-Cranberry Pie
Featuring Ocean Spray® Craisins® Brand - Apples tossed with Craisins® baked in a Sugared Pie Crust served à la mode
$6.49
_




I overestimated the hunger of my children.  Apparently those burritos were more filling than I thought.  Neither could finish their item.   Granted, they were huge but wasted food NEVER makes Jeff happy.  

Even if it was MY treat.

Sigh.

Overall though, it was fun.  The boys were tickled pink and enjoyed it.  It was a nice treat.  I would make them share if we ever go again unless they got a sundae.

Afterwards we hopped in the car and drove to DHS.  We figured that would be easier than coming back to BC to get it.

Parked and walked a million miles to the gates.  As I walked up, they started shutting the ticket windows!  All of them!  I may or may not have banged as the last one closed in front of my eyes.  It didn't do me any good, they sent me to the guest services line.

Great.

At that point, we told the boys to go in without us.

So they did!

I know they rode at least one ride, maybe two while we were in line.

Even though there were only 2 groups in front of us, it took FOREVER to get up to add a day to Jeff's ticket.  However, since he did have one day on there already over our treat I had taken the time to make some FP+ for us.

The choices may surprise you.  Then again, selection was limited!

Up first?





That was actually Jeff's choice!

After that, Star Tours.  Where I didn't take a single picture.  Looking at my FP times I feel we must have done something else after that.

Was it single rider RRC?

Was it ToT?

Was it send the kids somewhere while we have an adult beverage at the tune in lounge?

I have no idea!

What I do know is that at 6:25 we had FP+ for F!

Which was a total shocker to me that the boys all wanted to see.  Our last F! experience had been in 2010 and it was a disaster.  It was in July, on a sweltering night and we MELTED watching it.  It was truly a miserable experience and we had not been back since.  Decent seats were long gone (leading me to believe that we definitely did something between Star Tours and F!) but it worked out well enough for us.  Nice thing about the way back was we could actually stand if we wanted, so we did!

And I took some quality pictures













Or not.  It does prove we were there though, right?

We really really enjoyed it!  It was cold out and kind of magical.  A complete bonus prize as far as I was concerned and worth the extra day on Jeff’s ticket (all $10 that it had cost for the add on)

Originally our plan had been to go to Olivi'’s for dinner, but I had cancelled that ADR as we did not want to be tied to a plan.

Where did everyone want to go?

Olivia's!

And seriously, very close to the time I had reserved anyway.

We assumed walking in would not be a problem.

Luckily, we were correct!  Although, it was plenty busy and later I heard reports of walk in's turned away at the Turf Club and a few other places that clearly had empty tables.









I have NO idea what Eric was doing, maybe he couldn't decide what to order?




I did not have that issue





Neither did Jeff even if he was not happy with the limited options





He should have gotten the Key West Sunset Ale, I  do not know what he was thinking!

After the B&C fiasco, knowing that the boys really wanted shrimp and grits and Evan well remembering that he could not finish it the previous trip when he ordered it

I absolutely failed at taking pictures.  Then again I suspect my phone was almost dead.

The boys split and order of onion rings and then the shrimp and grits.

They loved everything and were happy they shared

I had a Caesar Salad and a cup of Gumbo.  Small dinner for me so I must have still been full from the B&C pie.  Or that is all I took pictures of.  Maybe the boys had the salad?  Seems odd that I would not have ordered the crab cakes.  It is one of the few receipts from that trip that is completely missing









I have no clue what Jeff had! There are several things on that menu that are logical choices for him.  What he picked, I have no idea!

After dinner it was back to THV.  Nothing was open late, we had officially moved past holiday hours. We decided to enjoy the THV a little more, snuggle in to all the couches and watch a classic.

What classic?

Not exactly a Disney one, but one neither of the boys had seen

Except,  now that I think about it I cannot remember if we watched it with them or if they both retreated to their own corners, having their “own” space for the night and watching their own TV's.

At any rate what I do remember is that Jeff and I watched





Smokey and the Bandit!

What a riot that was.  It had been years!
We had a glass of wine, snuggled on the couch and watched a movie.  Perfect!

Up next, the last day!


----------



## Leshaface

Having coffee and breakfast burritos on the deck sounds so amazing.  It really does sounds like such a perfect morning!  

Glad the E's were happy with their choice to go to AK.  Wow, Nemo?!  I'm shocked teenage boys would choose this, but I would have been thrilled with their choice.  It really is such a cute show. 

After looking at your B&C photos, I HAVE to get there soon!  Everything looks so disgustingly rich and delicious! 

It totally sounds like the extra $10 to add on an extra day at DHS was worth it!  Especially for F!  I have never seen the show during Summer, but I could only imagine how awful that would be.  Ugh!  It's definitely nicer in the Winter months to watch that show.

Seriously, the best way to end the day!  Curled up on the couch, watching a movie.  Could this day have possibly been any better?!


----------



## Flossbolna

Sounds like a great family afternoon! Those portions at B&C look absolutely huge! No wonder the boys were not able to finish them! 

I have to admit that I have never seen Fantasmic at DHS - and did not see it on my last trip to DL either. I just don't get that show. But I keep thinking that I ought to give it another chance...

On your trip plans for September: Have you looked into the rental agencies that have locations at the Hotels at Downtown Disney (Hotel Boulevard I think that area is called?)? I am researching rental cars currently (an unexpected Orlando trip kind of appeared on my schedule for December) and I think I have found a Budget location there which has better rates than Alamo. You could combine dropping off your car with the lunch at RR.


----------



## PrincessInOz

You must have done a great job streeeetching those 3 eggs!  B&C looks amazing and I could have eaten that 7 layer cake.

Great job on spending $10 to go see F!.  

Where did Jeff see that plane?



FWIW - I think keeping your options open for RR is the best choice.  Congrats on an even cheaper price for the car, BTW.


----------



## Chilly

Wow that Brownie looks good, think i'll be ordering that next time I visit.

Snuggles on the sofa with your honey sounds a nice ending to the day to me.


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> While 52 bucks is not a ton cheaper than 82, it mentally sure seems like it, to the point that we have basically decided to go for it.


Just get appetizers, dessert and the most expensive meal on the menu.  

I'm glad you're going to work it in though.  I know you'll enjoy it.



eandesmom said:


> However, we were confused.  What we originally thought were sirens for the Kitchen Sink, were really a testing of the fire alarm.  During the whole time we were there.  That got old.


Ugh... yeah. 



eandesmom said:


> I overestimated the hunger of my children.  Apparently those burritos were more filling than I thought.  Neither could finish their item.   Granted, they were huge but wasted food NEVER makes Jeff happy.


Jeff and I share that trait.  I'd be sitting here trying to eat what everybody else had left at the expense of making myself miserable.  



eandesmom said:


> I would make them share if we ever go again unless they got a sundae.


Or just get the kitchen sink... 



eandesmom said:


> That was actually Jeff's choice!


And not a bad choice at all.  Hardly something you need FP+ for, but with limited options, I get it. 



eandesmom said:


> Was it send the kids somewhere while we have an adult beverage at the tune in lounge?


If you don't remember what you did, I think this is the most likely scenario. 



eandesmom said:


> We really really enjoyed it!  It was cold out and kind of magical.  A complete bonus prize as far as I was concerned and worth the extra day on Jeffs ticket (all $10 that it had cost for the add on)


  I always enjoy Fantasmic!  It really is a great show.  I just hate the hassle of getting to and from the theater.  The set up is just less than ideal. 



eandesmom said:


> At any rate what I do remember is that Jeff and I watched
> 
> 
> Smokey and the Bandit!


If they went off on their own and didn't watch it, they don't know what they're missing. 



eandesmom said:


> What a riot that was.  It had been years!
> We had a glass of wine, snuggled on the couch and watched a movie.  Perfect!


Wine?  This movie seems more like a beer drinking movie to me.


----------



## elphie101

Being too full for Beaches and Cream is almost a crime!! Is it bad I didn't know you could get your own sundae, however you want? Oops. Now I know what I'll be doing on my next trip.

I feel like it is the sign of a really good trip when photos and notes start to slide a bit towards the end - or at least, that's always my excuse! I'm glad this round of Fantasmic was more enjoyable - I'm very partial to the show myself (but Sorcerer Mickey IS my favorite version of The Big Cheese).

Can't wait to read about your last day! I have no problem mentioning the somber Last Day as I know your next trip is quite literally around the corner


----------



## eandesmom

Leshaface said:


> Having coffee and breakfast burritos on the deck sounds so amazing.  It really does sounds like such a perfect morning!



It was lovely!



Leshaface said:


> Glad the E's were happy with their choice to go to AK.  Wow, Nemo?!  I'm shocked teenage boys would choose this, but I would have been thrilled with their choice.  It really is such a cute show.



What can I say, they aren't normal? 

LOL!  These are two teens who did have to have Mickey "Florida Sweaters" so it is consistent with that.



Leshaface said:


> After looking at your B&C photos, I HAVE to get there soon!  Everything looks so disgustingly rich and delicious!



That is pretty much it in a nutshell.  Disgustingly rich and delicious.  And huge!



Leshaface said:


> It totally sounds like the extra $10 to add on an extra day at DHS was worth it!  Especially for F!  I have never seen the show during Summer, but I could only imagine how awful that would be.  Ugh!  It's definitely nicer in the Winter months to watch that show.



It was such a bonus prize!  I did not expect that to happen on this trip at all.



Leshaface said:


> Seriously, the best way to end the day!  Curled up on the couch, watching a movie.  Could this day have possibly been any better?!



Not really, nope!  It was a perfect vacation day.



Flossbolna said:


> Sounds like a great family afternoon! Those portions at B&C look absolutely huge! No wonder the boys were not able to finish them!



We all have healthy appetites, do not generally share, and they were HUGE!



Flossbolna said:


> I have to admit that I have never seen Fantasmic at DHS - and did not see it on my last trip to DL either. I just don't get that show. But I keep thinking that I ought to give it another chance...



I like it, I can't say that I love it or will go out of my way to see it but I am glad we went, it was very enjoyable.



Flossbolna said:


> On your trip plans for September: Have you looked into the rental agencies that have locations at the Hotels at Downtown Disney (Hotel Boulevard I think that area is called?)? I am researching rental cars currently (an unexpected Orlando trip kind of appeared on my schedule for December) and I think I have found a Budget location there which has better rates than Alamo. You could combine dropping off your car with the lunch at RR.



We have rented through those hotels before.  We found it to add a lot of time getting back and forth to them, that negated the savings.  They sounded a lot closer to DTD than they ended up being.  It was doable but literally an extra hour to get the car, or return it, to 2 different sites.  Possibly more.  We can walk to the Dolphin.  Granted, as we are at AKV during the time we would be getting the car it technically adds time.  However if we time it to eat at F&W while picking up or dropping off...then it is efficient.  And if we do go to RR it will be better to have a car with valet, based on what I am hearing.



PrincessInOz said:


> You must have done a great job streeeetching those 3 eggs!  B&C looks amazing and I could have eaten that 7 layer cake.



That cake was insane!  I am pretty sure Eric polished the rest of it off that night back at the villa.

I had a lot of protein beefing up those eggs!



PrincessInOz said:


> Great job on spending $10 to go see F!.



It was worth it and honestly, the Muppets was fun!  It had been a long time on that one.



PrincessInOz said:


> Where did Jeff see that plane?



He flew it actually.  It is a seaplane base about 45 minutes outside Orlando.

That is the kind he is building, it was at their home base/plant/HQ.

FWIW - I think keeping your options open for RR is the best choice.  Congrats on an even cheaper price for the car, BTW.[/QUOTE]



Chilly said:


> Wow that Brownie looks good, think i'll be ordering that next time I visit.
> 
> Snuggles on the sofa with your honey sounds a nice ending to the day to me.



It was a very nice ending.  I swear that brownie was as big as his head.  It was crazy!


----------



## rentayenta

Eric is your mini-me. Too cute! 

Dessert looks insane. Soooo good. I'm also uber PMSing.


----------



## Pinkocto

What a fun surprise! I don't like wasting either, but full uncomfortable tummies are worse. How annoying about the fire alarms. 


What a fun evening, minus the wait at guest services. Too funny you still ended up at Olivia's. 

I love that you snuggled up and watched a movie. What a fabulous day all around! Jeff looks happy in that plane  



Please don't feel any pressure about September. Monday morning will work too. If we can catch each other that'll be great, if we can't I'm sure there will be a next time. I know how much you like Margaritaville, your trip is going to be fabulous!!!


----------



## MEK

So wait!  You can VALET PARK at DTD?  Why did I NOT know this?  All those times I've been there with TIW and could have valet parked.

So awesome that you have DIS meets planned for September.  

Maybe Jeff will come to the conclusion that Raglan Road doesn't have to be a must do for every trip.  

Those desserts at B&C look so amazing.  I MUST have ice cream there some day.  That brownie sundae looks to die for!  

Yay for Olivia's and shrimp & grits.  That is my newest favorite meal in all of Disney.  I can't wait to go back there in October!


----------



## englishrose47

Going back to read Buttttt you stole my 5 o'clock somewhere line


----------



## glennbo123

Oooo, that seaplane Jeff checked out looks really cool.  

Never been to Beaches and Cream, but I bet we would've had a hard time tackling that much ice cream too!


----------



## IheartDDuck

I love how you're pricing things out per adult beverages.  That's some important stuff right there!  

When we were at Beaches and Cream in May, a ton of Kitchen Sinks went out too!  I mean, I want to try it sometime, but the No Way Jose is much more my thing.

I haven't been to Olivia's in a while, but it really is a gem of a restaurant.


----------



## englishrose47

Only eaten at Olivias once for breakfast and LOVED it !!B & C is great !!The Group shared the kitchen sink and couldn't finish it all !!!!When are you going in September ???


----------



## annmarieda

eandesmom said:


> I was SO tempted to take Michelle's bib and do that race on Sunday but knew I'd be toast if I did both and didn't really want to give up the hike.  I am so glad I stuck with the hike, it was spectacular.



I think the hike was a great choice!  I wasn't sure if you were goin to take her bib or not.  I can appreciate it would be tempting.  



eandesmom said:


> Plus it let me test out the idea of the squeezable applesauce as a fuel option.
> 
> Nope.



That is too funny.  I can only imagine it is a tad messy.




eandesmom said:


> I was able to get one.  For Sunday at 11.  Which is when we have the Raglan Road brunch booked.  But that might be moving anyway.  That whole part of the trip is kind of in flux, I need to figure it out.



I am glad you were able to get one!  Hope you get the rest of the trip figured out though.  




eandesmom said:


> What is crazy is you will have 2 trips after that one, before we go to PHM!



I know!  It seemed like a good idea at the time.  Now I am just   I just am going to be struggling to keep up with work and the house and training.  I know... first world problems for sure.     Still, by the time the phm is done I am sure I will be ready for a bit of time at home.




eandesmom said:


> that was exactly the GRRRR part of it!
> 
> And it almost became a real issue.









eandesmom said:


> I don't know about ingenious but it worked!  They were definitely the milkiest eggs I've ever made, it would not have worked if I didn't have all the other stuff to toss in there with it.



I don't know... it kinda sounds like it filled everyone up nicely.  Plus.. cost savings makes is just that much more of a win!



I think that I would have picked the pie at B&C too.  YUM!  I have never been there (I know you know that)  But I have always heard it is hard to finish the desserts there.

Adding a day is such a pain... at least you got to make some fp+ reservations while you waited.

Yay for seeing fantasmic.

I am glad you were able to get in to eat at Olivias.  I think most of the resort restaurants are pretty open for walk ups.    With maybe the exception of the MK resorts.

Winding down in the villa sounds like it was the perfect ending of the day.


----------



## emmysmommy

I'm getting caught up here Cynthia!  I even went back and re-read your US day with the rain and the town cars.  You actually helped me with that decision since I didn't want to use the shuttle to get from WDW to US.  I'm glad that you did the research already that I could piggy back off of! 

That apple/cranberry pie looked tasty at B&C.  I miss that place.  

How fun for Jeff with a plane excursion! And it lands on water?  Cool!

Your resourcefulness with the breakfast burritos was perfect.  What a nice morning to hand out on the patio and enjoy coffee, breakfast and MIMOSAS!    Always a great start to your day.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> Right now I think I will start the Spring Marching Band trip report when I get back from the DL ½ and may do that, and continue the race one at the same time.   I believe Mary Ellen has another report to do until we get to the girls trip so you will all have to be patient on that one!



Just when I start to wonder how you keep all of these trip plans straight, you go and one-up yourself by having to juggle multiple TR's too! 



eandesmom said:


> However, we were confused.  What we originally thought were sirens for the Kitchen Sink, were really a testing of the fire alarm.  During the whole time we were there.  That got old.



Yuck.  It would have been funny if the staff got confused and started bringing out Kitchen Sinks every time it went off.



eandesmom said:


> Parked and walked a million miles to the gates.  As I walked up, they started shutting the ticket windows!  All of them!  I may or may not have banged as the last one closed in front of my eyes.  It didn't do me any good, they sent me to the guest services line.



D'oh!



eandesmom said:


> Was it send the kids somewhere while we have an adult beverage at the tune in lounge?
> 
> I have no idea!



Great Movie Ride! 



eandesmom said:


> We really really enjoyed it!  It was cold out and kind of magical.  A complete bonus prize as far as I was concerned and worth the extra day on Jeffs ticket (all $10 that it had cost for the add on)



I'm glad this turned out to be a better experience.  I've tended to avoid Fantasmic as well due to the crowds/seating arrangement.

Olivia's always looks really good, but I haven't tried it yet.  Someday.

Smokey and the Bandit!  Awesome!


----------



## KatMark

eandesmom said:


> On a lark, I decided to check rental car prices for our September trip.
> 
> When I originally booked a rental car for our September trip, we were at $487.97 for a midsize car. I am proud to say that as of this morning we are down to $276.96 for 16 days and upgraded to a full-size car!
> 
> Back to THIS trip.  Which I plan to finish before the Disneyland half.  I updated on that report today too.
> 
> Right now I think I will start the Spring Marching Band trip report when I get back from the DL ½ and may do that, and continue the race one at the same time.   I believe Mary Ellen has another report to do until we get to the girls trip so you will all have to be patient on that one!
> 
> *Where were we?
> *
> I had boys who wanted a snack who were being hustled out of the park.  I had decided it would be easiest to have Jeff park at a resort and meet there, versus a park.
> 
> Jeff had a good morning as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice picture!
> 
> We got on the bus to the resort and the boys didnt think a thing of it.  I had a special place in mind for a treat.  One we had never been to before (or at least never actually inside).  One, which having someone there early to get our names on the list, might be a very useful thing.
> 
> The boys had NO clue where we were going and couldn't even guess.  Which seemed a bit silly to me, it should have been pretty obvious I would have thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to eat lunch there next month.
> 
> Despite Jeffs early arrival and being told our table would be ready the minute the rest of us got there, it was a solid 20 minute wait, maybe more.  My rush had been twofold.  First, the kids needed a snack and I didn't want dinner wrecked and this was likely to be a bit bigger than a "snack".  Second was that if we wanted to go to DHS, as was the plan, and add a day to Jeffs ticket, there would only be so many hours for that.
> 
> How aggravating!
> 
> We saw a number of these go out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, we were confused.  What we originally thought were sirens for the Kitchen Sink, were really a testing of the fire alarm.  During the whole time we were there.  That got old.
> 
> Oh I would not have been happy with that at all (we had that happening in Vegas at our hotel. UGH!
> 
> I let the kids get whatever they wanted and did not make them share
> 
> For Evan
> 
> _Brownie À La Mode
> A gooey, chewy Brownie, Hot Fudge, and Vanilla Ice Cream topped with Whipped Cream, Chocolate Sprinkles, and a Cherry
> $6.49
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Jeff
> 
> _Old Fashioned Sundae - Two Scoops
> Drenched with your choice of one of the following toppings: Marshmallow, Strawberry, Pineapple, Peanut Butter, Hot Fudge, Caramel, or Chocolate Syrup topped with Whipped Cream, Toasted Almonds, and a Cherry. Three Scoops and Extra Toppings available at an additional cost
> _$5.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Eric
> 
> _Beaches Chocolate Cake
> House-made Seven-Layer Chocolate Cake served à la mode
> $6.49
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for me
> 
> _Apple-Cranberry Pie
> Featuring Ocean Spray® Craisins® Brand - Apples tossed with Craisins® baked in a Sugared Pie Crust served à la mode
> $6.49
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I overestimated the hunger of my children.  Apparently those burritos were more filling than I thought.  Neither could finish their item.   Granted, they were huge but wasted food NEVER makes Jeff happy.
> 
> Even if it was MY treat.
> 
> Sigh.
> 
> I have found that with the desserts there you really do need to share because they make them so big.
> 
> Overall though, it was fun.  The boys were tickled pink and enjoyed it.  It was a nice treat.  I would make them share if we ever go again unless they got a sundae.
> 
> Glad it was fun.
> 
> Afterwards we hopped in the car and drove to DHS.  We figured that would be easier than coming back to BC to get it.
> 
> Parked and walked a million miles to the gates.  As I walked up, they started shutting the ticket windows!  All of them!  I may or may not have banged as the last one closed in front of my eyes.  It didn't do me any good, they sent me to the guest services line.
> 
> Darn!
> 
> 
> At that point, we told the boys to go in without us.
> 
> So they did!
> 
> I know they rode at least one ride, maybe two while we were in line.
> 
> Good that they are old enough to do that and didn't have to wait with you and Jeff.
> 
> What I do know is that at 6:25 we had FP+ for F!
> 
> Which was a total shocker to me that the boys all wanted to see.  Our last F! experience had been in 2010 and it was a disaster.  It was in July, on a sweltering night and we MELTED watching it.  It was truly a miserable experience and we had not been back since.  Decent seats were long gone (leading me to believe that we definitely did something between Star Tours and F!) but it worked out well enough for us.  Nice thing about the way back was we could actually stand if we wanted, so we did!
> 
> And I took some quality pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or not.  It does prove we were there though, right?
> 
> We really really enjoyed it!  It was cold out and kind of magical.  A complete bonus prize as far as I was concerned and worth the extra day on Jeffs ticket (all $10 that it had cost for the add on)
> 
> I'm glad you all enjoyed it this time over the last time!
> 
> Originally our plan had been to go to Olivi's for dinner, but I had cancelled that ADR as we did not want to be tied to a plan.
> 
> Where did everyone want to go?
> 
> Olivia's!
> 
> And seriously, very close to the time I had reserved anyway.
> 
> We assumed walking in would not be a problem.
> 
> Luckily, we were correct!  Although, it was plenty busy and later I heard reports of walk in's turned away at the Turf Club and a few other places that clearly had empty tables.
> 
> This summer they were not taking walk-ins at Olivia's because they were remodeling; you had to have a ressie.
> 
> 
> I have NO idea what Eric was doing, maybe he couldn't decide what to order?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is too funny.
> 
> I did not have that issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD GIRL! I will be having one of those when we go to dinner there next month.
> 
> 
> After the B&C fiasco, knowing that the boys really wanted shrimp and grits and Evan well remembering that he could not finish it the previous trip when he ordered it
> 
> I absolutely failed at taking pictures.  Then again I suspect my phone was almost dead.
> 
> The boys split and order of onion rings and then the shrimp and grits.
> 
> Smart idea!
> 
> 
> After dinner it was back to THV.  Nothing was open late, we had officially moved past holiday hours. We decided to enjoy the THV a little more, snuggle in to all the couches and watch a classic.
> 
> What classic?
> 
> Not exactly a Disney one, but one neither of the boys had seen
> 
> Except,  now that I think about it I cannot remember if we watched it with them or if they both retreated to their own corners, having their own space for the night and watching their own TV's.
> 
> At any rate what I do remember is that Jeff and I watched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smokey and the Bandit!
> 
> What a riot that was.  It had been years!
> We had a glass of wine, snuggled on the couch and watched a movie.  Perfect!
> 
> Up next, the last day!



Perfect way to end an evening.


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Eric is your mini-me. Too cute!
> 
> Dessert looks insane. Soooo good. I'm also uber PMSing.



It was good!  Sharing next time though for sure.



Pinkocto said:


> What a fun surprise! I don't like wasting either, but full uncomfortable tummies are worse. How annoying about the fire alarms.



The fire alarm was super annoying!



Pinkocto said:


> What a fun evening, minus the wait at guest services. Too funny you still ended up at Olivia's.



It worked out really well and since we had a car, Olivia's was super easy all around!



Pinkocto said:


> I love that you snuggled up and watched a movie. What a fabulous day all around! Jeff looks happy in that plane



He is always happy in a plane 



Pinkocto said:


> Please don't feel any pressure about September. Monday morning will work too. If we can catch each other that'll be great, if we can't I'm sure there will be a next time. I know how much you like Margaritaville, your trip is going to be fabulous!!!



Monday looks like a better fit but text when you get to the hotel and we can go from there!



MEK said:


> So wait!  You can VALET PARK at DTD?  Why did I NOT know this?  All those times I've been there with TIW and could have valet parked.



well.....I have never actually DONE this, just have been told you can.  Where one goes so make such magic happen I have yet to research.



MEK said:


> So awesome that you have DIS meets planned for September.







MEK said:


> Maybe Jeff will come to the conclusion that Raglan Road doesn't have to be a must do for every trip.



Maybe



MEK said:


> Those desserts at B&C look so amazing.  I MUST have ice cream there some day.  That brownie sundae looks to die for!



It was all very good.  I still love that burger!



MEK said:


> Yay for Olivia's and shrimp & grits.  That is my newest favorite meal in all of Disney.  I can't wait to go back there in October!



It is fabulous for any meal!



englishrose47 said:


> Going back to read Buttttt you stole my 5 o'clock somewhere line







glennbo123 said:


> Oooo, that seaplane Jeff checked out looks really cool.



His is the same..except it's in parts all over the garage



glennbo123 said:


> Never been to Beaches and Cream, but I bet we would've had a hard time tackling that much ice cream too!



The ice cream was not the issue, it was the brownie and cake that went with it!


----------



## englishrose47

I  was thinking maybe we could meet in the Dump Shop next month???!!! And then we could ROAM!!!!


----------



## Pinkocto

eandesmom said:


> Monday looks like a better fit but text when you get to the hotel and we can go from there!



Sounds like a plan, will do!


----------



## eandesmom

IheartDDuck said:


> I love how you're pricing things out per adult beverages.  That's some important stuff right there!



We have our  priorities!



IheartDDuck said:


> When we were at Beaches and Cream in May, a ton of Kitchen Sinks went out too!  I mean, I want to try it sometime, but the No Way Jose is much more my thing.



It would have been fun to share but no one was into it, clearly the boys wanted cake!



IheartDDuck said:


> I haven't been to Olivia's in a while, but it really is a gem of a restaurant.



It is a gem!  If you aren't staying there though, and don't have a car, a bit of a pain to get to



englishrose47 said:


> Only eaten at Olivias once for breakfast and LOVED it !!B & C is great !!The Group shared the kitchen sink and couldn't finish it all !!!!When are you going in September ???



How fun that the group shared!  Our dates are 18-19 and then 27-29 



annmarieda said:


> I think the hike was a great choice!  I wasn't sure if you were goin to take her bib or not.  I can appreciate it would be tempting.



It was but ultimately it was a downtown city race, not at all something I would have picked and versus the hike and seeing Eric up there, kind of a no brainer.  I did really want to do it simply to go for speed in the new shoes but I think it was the right call.



annmarieda said:


> That is too funny.  I can only imagine it is a tad messy.



It really wasn't, it just, texture wise, would not be my think during a race.  Plus it is a pretty big thing to carry/run with.  It does fit in the side pocket of my knickers (or front of the hiking shorts) but it is a bit big.




annmarieda said:


> I am glad you were able to get one!  Hope you get the rest of the trip figured out though.



I think we have!




annmarieda said:


> I know!  It seemed like a good idea at the time.  Now I am just   I just am going to be struggling to keep up with work and the house and training.  I know... first world problems for sure.     Still, by the time the phm is done I am sure I will be ready for a bit of time at home.



I am glad for your sake you are not going after the promotion, add that to everything else and YIKES!

Yes, come March, you should really just take some time off!




annmarieda said:


> I don't know... it kinda sounds like it filled everyone up nicely.  Plus.. cost savings makes is just that much more of a win!



It did the job, cleaned out the fridge and saved money.  can't go wrong there!



annmarieda said:


> I think that I would have picked the pie at B&C too.  YUM!  I have never been there (I know you know that)  But I have always heard it is hard to finish the desserts there.



it was good, and filling!



annmarieda said:


> Adding a day is such a pain... at least you got to make some fp+ reservations while you waited.



it was SUCH a pain!



annmarieda said:


> Yay for seeing fantasmic.
> 
> I am glad you were able to get in to eat at Olivias.  I think most of the resort restaurants are pretty open for walk ups.    With maybe the exception of the MK resorts.



Generally our group has been big enough, and at peak times, where walking up would be an issue.  I do know a number of people who were either turned away or saw people turned away at that time of year.  In fact, in May, Mary Ellen and I did a walk up for breakfast.  While we were able to get in, there was a wait and we did not get to eat outside.



annmarieda said:


> Winding down in the villa sounds like it was the perfect ending of the day.



It was!



emmysmommy said:


> I'm getting caught up here Cynthia!  I even went back and re-read your US day with the rain and the town cars.  You actually helped me with that decision since I didn't want to use the shuttle to get from WDW to US.  I'm glad that you did the research already that I could piggy back off of!



I am glad it helped!  Welcome home, it looked like an amazing trip 
Very jealous that you got to see all the new HP items.  I don't expect Jeff and I to pop in on our little free dining jaunt but it's going to be tempting!

I don't know if you plan to be around DL over labor day but if so, let me know!



emmysmommy said:


> That apple/cranberry pie looked tasty at B&C.  I miss that place.



I bet it misses you and Emmy too!



emmysmommy said:


> How fun for Jeff with a plane excursion! And it lands on water?  Cool!



Yes, that is the one he is building.  I wouldn't call it an excursion, more of a building/training meeting



emmysmommy said:


> Your resourcefulness with the breakfast burritos was perfect.  What a nice morning to hand out on the patio and enjoy coffee, breakfast and MIMOSAS!    Always a great start to your day.



the mimosas were a bonus, it was like HEY we have leftover bubbly and juice!  It would be wrong to just waste it...

LOL



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just when I start to wonder how you keep all of these trip plans straight, you go and one-up yourself by having to juggle multiple TR's too!



Well I am doing 2 now.  I may not but if I don't I will never get caught up!  Of course, after PHM I won't have an official disney trip for some time so maybe that isn't a horrible thing.




Captain_Oblivious said:


> Yuck.  It would have been funny if the staff got confused and started bringing out Kitchen Sinks every time it went off.



seriously



Captain_Oblivious said:


> D'oh!
> 
> 
> 
> Great Movie Ride!



It's possible!




Captain_Oblivious said:


> I'm glad this turned out to be a better experience.  I've tended to avoid Fantasmic as well due to the crowds/seating arrangement.



It was really fun, definitely a bonus prize



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Olivia's always looks really good, but I haven't tried it yet.  Someday.



It is not exactly on the way to anything but so worth it!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Smokey and the Bandit!  Awesome!



Oh my, I forgot how much I liked that movie.  It was very fun.


----------



## eandesmom

KatMark said:


> When I originally booked a rental car for our September trip, we were at $487.97 for a midsize car. I am proud to say that as of this morning we are down to $276.96 for 16 days and upgraded to a full-size car!



Excellent!



KatMark said:


> Can't wait to eat lunch there next month.



I think we will be eating there in September



KatMark said:


> Oh I would not have been happy with that at all (we had that happening in Vegas at our hotel. UGH!



I was not happy!



KatMark said:


> Good that they are old enough to do that and didn't have to wait with you and Jeff.



Yes, that has been lovely!



KatMark said:


> This summer they were not taking walk-ins at Olivia's because they were remodeling; you had to have a ressie.



I think they were starting that in May when Mary Ellen and I were there.



KatMark said:


> GOOD GIRL! I will be having one of those when we go to dinner there next month.



It would be wrong to go to Olivia's and not have one!



englishrose47 said:


> I  was thinking maybe we could meet in the Dump Shop next month???!!! And then we could ROAM!!!!



What are your dates Rosie?



Pinkocto said:


> Sounds like a plan, will do!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

What a great day!  
We love B&C, and the portions are awfully big on those desserts!  

Olivia's!  YAY! I'm excited to go there in Dec.

Sounds like a really nice evening!


----------



## Linda67

I don't post as much as I should but I am still reading along and loving your TR
My fave thing is how happy everyone looks in your pics


----------



## saintstickets

B&C and Olivia's...two of the most under appreciated places in WDW!  I hate it that you now must have a reservation for B&C.  We are staying at BCV in October and I doubt we will go there for that reason.  With all the advanced planning we do, it was always so nice to just stop by at B&C when the mood called.  Great TR!


----------



## MommaPeel

Following along.  Happy to have stumbled upon your trip!  I will be there in September also.  Maybe I will waive to a stranger!  Here is to hoping E doesn't still have the same sweatshirt on in September!


----------



## TinkyCheeks

What a great day!  That's awesome that Jeff got some flying time in while you guys had fun on your own.  We went to Beaches and Cream for the first time last December.  It's such a cute place and though it was busy, it really felt like we were at some out of the way place.  We really enjoyed it!  

I'm glad you guys got to enjoy F!  I imagine summer would be a brutal time to see it.  It really is such a cool and unique show.  

You guys sure know how to travel.  I can't even tell you how much I love the idea of having a day of Disney fun, ended up cuddling with a loved one, wine and a great movie.  Such a great idea!!!


----------



## Poolrat

Caught up and yay for the boys wanting to go to AK.

Nice surprise to go to B&C and treat the boys.

The Valet parking at DTD is near the Marketplace.  

Your September look great and I am just a wee bit jealous.  WE are under a no travel from Labor day until he middle of Oct.


----------



## jwwi

Yum Yum for this update.  Love B&C and Olivia's.  Sounds like you enjoyed your family days at the end of the trip.


----------



## eandesmom

Mndisneygirl said:


> What a great day!
> We love B&C, and the portions are awfully big on those desserts!



they are HUGE!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Olivia's!  YAY! I'm excited to go there in Dec.
> 
> Sounds like a really nice evening!



LOVE Olivia's and it is a nice change of pace, especially during the holiday crowd season



Linda67 said:


> I don't post as much as I should but I am still reading along and loving your TR
> My fave thing is how happy everyone looks in your pics



Thanks!!!  We were happy 



saintstickets said:


> B&C and Olivia's...two of the most under appreciated places in WDW!  I hate it that you now must have a reservation for B&C.  We are staying at BCV in October and I doubt we will go there for that reason.  With all the advanced planning we do, it was always so nice to just stop by at B&C when the mood called.  Great TR!



I would think you could still try to walk in, we did make reservations in May and I was glad we had them but off times of day, you never know.

2 of my favorite places that is for sure!



MommaPeel said:


> Following along.  Happy to have stumbled upon your trip!  I will be there in September also.  Maybe I will waive to a stranger!  Here is to hoping E doesn't still have the same sweatshirt on in September!



 happy to have you here!

He won't be there!

He probably WILL have it on...but will be at home in it.



TinkyCheeks said:


> What a great day!  That's awesome that Jeff got some flying time in while you guys had fun on your own.  We went to Beaches and Cream for the first time last December.  It's such a cute place and though it was busy, it really felt like we were at some out of the way place.  We really enjoyed it!



It is very busy but a fun change of pace I think.



TinkyCheeks said:


> I'm glad you guys got to enjoy F!  I imagine summer would be a brutal time to see it.  It really is such a cool and unique show.



I will never go see it in the summer again!



TinkyCheeks said:


> You guys sure know how to travel.  I can't even tell you how much I love the idea of having a day of Disney fun, ended up cuddling with a loved one, wine and a great movie.  Such a great idea!!!



It was pretty perfect! It is a huge advantage to the villas, ever since we joined DVC we have done that at least one night, on trips with the kids.

Without the kids we are on the verandah with our wine!



Poolrat said:


> Caught up and yay for the boys wanting to go to AK.





Welcome back!



Poolrat said:


> Nice surprise to go to B&C and treat the boys.



It was a bigger treat than the time of day warranted but it was good!



Poolrat said:


> The Valet parking at DTD is near the Marketplace.



YAY!  Good to know.  I need to remember that.



Poolrat said:


> Your September look great and I am just a wee bit jealous.  WE are under a no travel from Labor day until he middle of Oct.



BOO. However you did just get back so I don't feel that bad....



jwwi said:


> Yum Yum for this update.  Love B&C and Olivia's.  Sounds like you enjoyed your family days at the end of the trip.



We really did


----------



## scottny

They had a good idea with breakfast.
Good choice they made with AK. 
Plans look good. 
That was a tiny plane. Yikes!
What? No one got NO way Jose? The treats you got do look good. 
MMM! Olivias is good. 
Seems like a fantastic day and night. 
Caught up!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Beaches and Cream, and then Olivia's!  How can you possibly top THAT????? 

Now about that eating dessert first.........


----------



## PracPerfPatricia

Hey Cynthia,

I am about 1/3 of the way through this trip report aka novel...

I have clearly been a very bad Diser but am enjoying your writing and family hijinks...

I'm really curious about your take on Potterworld at Universal since we have a sort of quick and serendipitous Trip planned right before Christmas... 

omg... the boys are just -well getting so big...

I was sorry to read about your shoulder/neck- but since I've only made it a bit through- I'm not sure how that resolves- I hope you're feeling better...


----------



## eandesmom

scottny said:


> They had a good idea with breakfast.
> Good choice they made with AK.
> Plans look good.
> That was a tiny plane. Yikes!
> What? No one got NO way Jose? The treats you got do look good.
> MMM! Olivias is good.
> Seems like a fantastic day and night.
> Caught up!



Breakfast was perfect!  The boys rocked with all their choices that day.

Yep, that is how tiny it is!  That is why it fits in my garage.  At least until the wings actually go on.

It was a fantastic day and night.  I need to go get caught up on yours, I always have these dreams of a free time on work trip where I get caught up and it never really happens...

And btw...if it was the shirts you were considering returning on the past FB update, don't.  I love the colors and they are fine. You look AMAZING.  So incredible.  I like all the shirts.  The issue is they are with the wrong kind of shorts and shoes.  Actually the shoes are fine with the shirts, it is the shorts.  For a collared shirt you really should have a khaki short (or grey, black, navy...but poplin style fabric, not a basketball style.  Linen and other blends would work too.  That would change the entire look.  The shorts you have should be with a tee and a more casual shoe.

My 2 cents.



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Beaches and Cream, and then Olivia's!  How can you possibly top THAT?????



Ummmmmmm

Can't.!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Now about that eating dessert first.........



So NOT my thing but then again, I don't do sugar well.



PracPerfPatricia said:


> Hey Cynthia,
> 
> I am about 1/3 of the way through this trip report aka novel...
> 
> I have clearly been a very bad Diser but am enjoying your writing and family hijinks...
> 
> I'm really curious about your take on Potterworld at Universal since we have a sort of quick and serendipitous Trip planned right before Christmas...



OOOOHHHHHH!

Well I can give you my take but oh, so many new amazing delicious things over there with Diagon Alley that it might completely be irrelevant!

I will say....if you can stay there a night or two especially at that time of year for express pass benefits...a VERY good idea methinks.  Anything you want to know my friend, just ask.



PracPerfPatricia said:


> omg... the boys are just -well getting so big...



If you've not seen it yet with David...you will!  I think...though we have not measured for sure....it is a matter of moments until they both pass Jeff.



PracPerfPatricia said:


> I was sorry to read about your shoulder/neck- but since I've only made it a bit through- I'm not sure how that resolves- I hope you're feeling better...



I am ok.  I think I complain too much.  Or not enough Jeff would say, I need to figure out a happy medium.  I tend to wait until it is SO bad to say a peep that it generally doesn't go all that well.


----------



## natebenma

What a dilemma!  Margaritaville/Raglan Road/Mine Train

Can't wait to hear how it is all resolved, but I'm not shocked to hear you have lots of options and game plans laid out.






eandesmom said:


> We got on the bus to the resort and the boys didnt think a thing of it.  I had a special place in mind for a treat.  One we had never been to before (or at least never actually inside).  One, which having someone there early to get our names on the list, might be a very useful thing.




And still, I have not had lunch, dinner or an ice cream at Beaches & Cream.  You threatened my Parrotthead status, but truly, can I be Beach Club Dee without having visited here?

You certainly make it look tempting. 






eandesmom said:


> However, we were confused.  What we originally thought were sirens for the Kitchen Sink, were really a testing of the fire alarm.  During the whole time we were there.  That got old.



Unfortunately, I became acquainted with that fire alarm at midnight this past Sunday! 




I can't believe you just missed the cutoff for the ticket windows  

Nice job on the Fast Passes on the fly! Why not?

Good call on splitting at Olivia's.

Love your impromptu movie night.


----------



## eandesmom

natebenma said:


> What a dilemma!  Margaritaville/Raglan Road/Mine Train
> 
> Can't wait to hear how it is all resolved, but I'm not shocked to hear you have lots of options and game plans laid out.



It is sort of resolved.  Well we have a plan at least.  We will see what we stick to!




natebenma said:


> And still, I have not had lunch, dinner or an ice cream at Beaches & Cream.  You threatened my Parrotthead status, but truly, can I be Beach Club Dee without having visited here?



DEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  how is this even possible????????????????????



natebenma said:


> You certainly make it look tempting.



I am glad we went



natebenma said:


> Unfortunately, I became acquainted with that fire alarm at midnight this past Sunday!



UGH!



natebenma said:


> I can't believe you just missed the cutoff for the ticket windows
> 
> Nice job on the Fast Passes on the fly! Why not?
> 
> Good call on splitting at Olivia's.
> 
> Love your impromptu movie night.



Oh the ticket window thing was annoying!  But it all worked out, it was a very fun, very low key, perfect night all around.


----------



## englishrose47

Looks like we overlap on the 2nd half of your trip !!!!!!!!


----------



## CarolynK

eandesmom said:


> I overestimated the hunger of my children.  Apparently those burritos were more filling than I thought.  Neither could finish their item.   Granted, they were huge but wasted food NEVER makes Jeff happy.



Wasting food makes me feel guilty! At least the brownie was able to be saved for later.



eandesmom said:


> Even though there were only 2 groups in front of us, it took FOREVER to get up to add a day to Jeff's ticket.



Those lines are terrible!



eandesmom said:


> The choices may surprise you.  Then again, selection was limited!
> 
> Up first?



It's a favorite of ours! We do it most trips. I wouldn't mind an update, though!


eandesmom said:


> At any rate what I do remember is that Jeff and I watched
> 
> Smokey and the Bandit!
> 
> What a riot that was.  It had been years!
> We had a glass of wine, snuggled on the couch and watched a movie.  Perfect!


We just returned from a Vanderbilt road trip, and as soon as we got home, DD announced she wanted to watch Smokey and the Bandit!! (no idea why, we drove nowhere near as fast as they did  )


----------



## eandesmom

englishrose47 said:


> Looks like we overlap on the 2nd half of your trip !!!!!!!!






And now we have a plan!  Well sort of.  



CarolynK said:


> Wasting food makes me feel guilty! At least the brownie was able to be saved for later.



The brownie and cake were both saved.  One was eaten later that night and the next, the next day.  I hate wasting food.



CarolynK said:


> Those lines are terrible!



They are, it's bad enough to do it once, or twice a trip.  This was the 3rd time I think....



CarolynK said:


> We just returned from a Vanderbilt road trip, and as soon as we got home, DD announced she wanted to watch Smokey and the Bandit!! (no idea why, we drove nowhere near as fast as they did  )




Were you touring the school?  K checked it out, had interest at one point.  It is lovely.  How funny is that that she requested that movie.  Wise that you didn't drive that fast.    What a fun movie it is.


----------



## CarolynK

eandesmom said:


> :
> Were you touring the school?  K checked it out, had interest at one point.  It is lovely.


Yup, we did a tour. DS is a senior this year, hard as that is for me to believe!


----------



## eandesmom

Great school!!!! It's scary isn't it, that thy are getting that old. I'm in denial and avoiding signing up Evan for drivers ed lol. Kendall leaves in 2 weeks, it's mind boggling.


----------



## eandesmom

Off to the airport! I had great intentions of an update and finishing this, this week. The update is mostly written but needs all the photo links added in.  So it goes. The last week of summer, which is also the week before school starts always kicks my  behind with kid events. Add in an emergency family meeting about my dad and well, let's just say I'm on the way to the airport leaving a kitchen that looks like a bomb went off in it.  Not really. But almost. Hey it was a choice. Get in a costco run so they have food for the long weekend or cook and clean.  Costco won.  I did however do a mini almost Aulani TR on my half marathon PTR. I was next door last week for work. So if you haven't, stop by and check it out!  In the meantime I'm off to Disneyland to go run through a castle!!!!!!

Oh and Dad is ok, just another 2 weeks of immobilization which mean no rehab and stuck in my sisters front room. Which makes my mom stuck as he cannot be alone. We had a HI meeting.

A Help Intervention meeting.  As in mom needed to ask for help so she could leave the house for a couple of hours each day. Hard to figure out selling a house, moving, meeting with brokers etc.  when you can't leave!


----------



## mickeystoontown

Cynthia, I have been reading along on this thread as well as your runner's thread but I haven't had time to post because, like you, life has been super busy.

Have a great trip and run through the castle!


----------



## KatMark

Have a wonderful time; give Ann a hug for me and enjoy your run through the castle.

I'm glad Dad is okay.


----------



## jedijill

Have a great trip!

 on your dad.  Hopefully the HI worked...sorry your dad's immobilization is extended.

Jill in CO


----------



## Pinkocto

Have a great trip!!!!! 

Sorry things with your dad have extended


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hope you're having a great time - guess I'll check your other thread  

I'm finally caught up here again.  Nice treats at B&C.  I think they've changed the Kitchen Sink now.  Made it a lot smaller, I think. I've always wanted to try Olivia's - it's just not on our radar once we get to touring  Nice night at DHS


----------



## eandesmom

mickeystoontown said:


> Cynthia, I have been reading along on this thread as well as your runner's thread but I haven't had time to post because, like you, life has been super busy.
> 
> Have a great trip and run through the castle!



Thanks Lisa, someday I will get caught up.  It was a GREAT trip.



KatMark said:


> Have a wonderful time; give Ann a hug for me and enjoy your run through the castle.
> 
> I'm glad Dad is okay.



Thanks Kathy!  Lots of hugs were given and we had a wonderful time.



jedijill said:


> Have a great trip!
> 
> on your dad.  Hopefully the HI worked...sorry your dad's immobilization is extended.
> 
> Jill in CO



Thanks Jill, I think the HI helped.



Pinkocto said:


> Have a great trip!!!!!
> 
> Sorry things with your dad have extended



Thanks Pam, one more week and then another doctors visit, hopefully that will mean a green light for rehab.  I had a wonderful trip!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hope you're having a great time - guess I'll check your other thread








MAGICFOR2 said:


> I'm finally caught up here again.  Nice treats at B&C.  I think they've changed the Kitchen Sink now.  Made it a lot smaller, I think. I've always wanted to try Olivia's - it's just not on our radar once we get to touring  Nice night at DHS



Yes, the pictures I've seen look a lot smaller.  Olivia's is wonderful, but in general, not terribly convenient to get to unless you are staying there or want to walk over via the running path from SSR.


----------



## Steppesister

Hi Cynthia, 

Was following your progress at DLR and thought I'd stop by here and read some. I try to hang in there as much as I can, and get my Disney fixes here and there. Great job on the run! 

Love your stories here, btw!


----------



## eandesmom

Steppesister said:


> Hi Cynthia,
> 
> Was following your progress at DLR and thought I'd stop by here and read some. I try to hang in there as much as I can, and get my Disney fixes here and there. Great job on the run!
> 
> Love your stories here, btw!



Hi Liesa!

Thanks!!!!

It was a fun race, and I didn't die!  Which was the ultimate goal


----------



## eandesmom

Before I get to THE LAST DAY

I did a big update on the Disneyland Half PTR.  It includes our agenda for the race itself, my recent week almost at Aualni trip and our ADRs for the PHM!  

It even has pictures!  LOTS of them.  If you want an Aulani fix.

I should have another one up there soon, maybe even today.  

Also, I think I forgot to update on the travel drama with my sisters leaving on the Sunday.  Kerri had made it home via Denver and Boise by using  a different airline in Boise. It took them over 24 hours. We discussed how to go about filing a claim with the DVC travel insurance.   Kerri had no luggage and they couldn't tell her when she would.  They did tell her that once it did arrive, she would have to go get it. Melissa hadnt had a huge delay out of MCO (though did have one) but got really bogged down in Denver.  They'd gotten in at 3am I think.

She made her kids go to school!

We were all VERY happy we hadn't left on Sunday.  Monday was basically toast for all of them and with that kind of travel I dont think they fully recovered till later in the week.

In other trip news I've been very busy on the cruise front.  I've ordered or received all our FE items, I have small things to get for assembly but will be putting them together on the ship for space saving reasons.  I am  not posting pictures though as one of my shipmates might see! I bought trip insurance finally (that was freaking me out) and pre-paid our tips and added a nice chunk of change to our on board account which will cover all of our excursions.  Mickey mail arrived in the form of DME and cruise docs, all magic bands are here too!  I also got a haircut.  That really was for the DL half trip and honestly my HS reunion but I should be set for the cruise too!
 Now if I can just get my arms around my kids schedules as school and sports start up, I will be ok.  Jeff, maybe not so much.  I am going to be gone a lot over the next couple of months so I hope he has his chauffeur hat on!  I have received our Margaritaville gift letter and got the rental car down to $40!  My new FE is on it's way and our stateroom magnets are ready.  Which is good as I have another work trip next week and a crazy busy weekend because...

It's Eric's birthday today!



And it's Kendall's last weekend home.  

Speaking of, Jeff had that to do on our last day.  Return the rental car.  Our plan was to load up and have Jeff drop us off at SSR to check our bags onto DME for the flight home.  We were pushing it, as we always are on that last morning.  Last load in the dryer, clean out the fridge, all that rot.  He had to be there right at the rental car opening as to not go over on time so he dumped, and drove!  The boys and I got all the bags settled and eventually, on their way.  Though there was no one in front of us, the woman checking us in was very confused (about what I really do not know) and it took forever.  As we headed over to catch the bus we discussed our plans.  We didnt have a ton of time, DME would be taking us around 2:30 which was earlier than we were used to leaving.  Usually we take a direct flight on Alaska but with holiday rates...we would be on a non-direct flight with SW.  
Jeff met us there and we headed, well where do you think?  Car return was to the Dolphin so that really left DHS or Epcot as the most likely park options.  Where did the gang want to go, to finish up the trip?
Here of course!





And then, time for a little snack





And another tour

















We had one last mission, Eric really wanted some art for his room and we set off to see what we could find!

We enjoyed watching an artist at work





I saw an item Jeff might like (he did)





And Eric found his treasure.  We ordered it.  It's kind of neat all the items they have available to order within the store "on demand" on canvas, framed, different sizes, etc.  At the time it was the only way you could get those items but now it looks like some are available online at the Disney Store.  I also came up with an idea for a room I wanted to redo while we were in the store and made note to look at that on our spring DL trip.
Mission accomplished we had one last FP to use.





The last ride is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO sad but I couldn't ask for a better one.  With that, all that was left was lunch.

For some reason I feel like I had grand ideas for our lunch that didn't happen.  I dont know if it was because we were at DHS and I hadn't pictured us being there on the last day or because DHS doesn't have the most exciting food options but either way, here we were and we needed food.

So we hit a new spot. Or two or three.





I think Evan and I went to Rosie's, Eric and Jeff to whatever is next to it maybe?  Pretty sure Evan got a cheeseburger and I didn't bother taking a picture.

Eric got this





No clue what that is, I probably have the receipt but am too lazy to look.

What I do know for sure is I had the Vegetarian Black Bean Burger with Onion Straw and Cheddar from Rosies and it was SOOOOOOOOOOO good.  Surprisingly so.

Lunch over it was....

Bye Bye DHS!









But wait, lets get one last photopass.  It was COLD today.  The coldest day of the trip.  I was so happy I had my my scarf!





Can you say.

PHOTOBOMB!





LOL!  That TOTALLY cracked me up.  It has never happened to me before.  

Continued in next post


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

Pics with my phone













Clearly it was bright (and yes, Eric is STILL in that sweatshirt!)





Official versions

Creative cropping for borders





LOL





















And with that, we were done. 

WAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bus to SSR and the Magical Depress.

At the airport with at least an hour to kill , Evan had homework do to so it was one last vacation beverage while we hung out.



 







 (no, that is not video games, it is the school issued iPad and he is working on something though I certainly can’t recall what.

They really need to clean this roof





We have never been in this part of the terminal before, we are always flying Alaska home.  Evan was more interested in the ceiling than his homework.





The flight home was uneventful despite having to show ID AGAIN at boarding, which has never happened before.  Super annoying, they’d already checked it at security!  We also had some challenges on both flights getting seats together but were able to manage 2 and 2 both times though not close together.  I also seem to recall some drama over food, we picked up food to eat on the plane for the 2nd leg and it seems like someone didn't feel well (E wise) but I can't recall if they actually got sick or just didn't eat their dinner or what?  Obviously not so dramatic that I actually recall much.  Bottom line is we flew, we changed planes, we ate, we landed and we went home.  BOO!

Up next, souvies, a peek at my parents solo day and a recap.

I WILL get this done before the cruise!


----------



## jedijill

Boo for the last day and having to go home.   Thank goodness you have another trip coming up.  


Oooh, what's your FE gift?!?!?!?!?   I hope people aren't disappointed with mine.  I lack creativity! 12 days!

Jill in CO


----------



## KatMark

Welcome home; I hope you had a great time with Ann at DL with your 1/2marathon.

Happy Birthday Eric! 

Awww...Kendall's last weekend at home.   Wait until it is your LAST child to leave. I cried for days.

Great update.

DHS seems the perfect choice considering where you were and you can't beat a ride on TSM, a snack, some shopping, hat trying on, lunch and then another ride (although that would not have been my choice for "last ride" of my trip).

I'm glad the flight home was rather uneventful. I have grown to love Southwest except for the fact that you don't have assigned seats.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> I did a big update on the Disneyland Half PTR.  It includes our agenda for the race itself, my recent week almost at Aualni trip and our ADRs for the PHM!
> 
> It even has pictures!  LOTS of them.  If you want an Aulani fix.



Oooh, I know someone who likes Aulani! 

I should have another one up there soon, maybe even today.  



eandesmom said:


> They'd gotten in at 3am I think.
> 
> She made her kids go to school!



Slave driver!



eandesmom said:


> It's Eric's birthday today!



Happy birthday Eric!



eandesmom said:


> And it's Kendall's last weekend home.







eandesmom said:


> Eric got this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No clue what that is, I probably have the receipt but am too lazy to look.



It appears to be a sandwich.  You're welcome.



eandesmom said:


> Bye Bye DHS!







eandesmom said:


> Can you say.
> 
> PHOTOBOMB!







eandesmom said:


> Evan was more interested in the ceiling than his homework.



Can you really blame him?



eandesmom said:


> The flight home was uneventful despite having to show ID AGAIN at boarding, which has never happened before.  Super annoying, theyd already checked it at security!



That's weird.  You guys aren't on a watch list or something, are you?


----------



## dizneeat

*Happy Birthday to Eric!   

Last day? Just soooooooooo sad! But the photobomb pic is hilarious!

*


----------



## jedijill

I forgot to wish Eric a Happy Birthday!!!!


Jill in CO


----------



## Flossbolna

Oh, so sad that the trip is over! It looked really cold that last day!

I guess the photpass photographer did not realise that you had the front camera on at first? But the result is hilarious! 

Have a fantastic cruise!! I once had one of those booked (October 4), but think with the PC I made a better choice - for me! However, the Southern Caribbean looks just so gorgeous, I feel like I need to go there sometime soon! As well as to Hawaii, the Canary Islands, Scotland, Alaska, Hungary, Barcelona, Provence, Cornwall, Yellowstone, Finland, South Africa, Japan, China and Thailand (and all the other places I want to visit and just missed...).


----------



## PrincessInOz

Happy Birthday Eric!


Thanks for sharing this trip with us.  I really enjoyed seeing WDW through your eyes.
Last days are always sad.  Least said, the better.


----------



## Poolrat

Glad everyone got home.....eventually.   Ugh the never ending travel days are just no fun.    I am glad I have no had one of those in a long while.  [knock on wood   Knock Knock]

Nice having a late enough flight to dip into a park.   Good choice. 


I should be back to wish you a happy cruise but with work being insane better to get it in twice then not at all.   


Being Photobombed by the PP CM is hilarious.


----------



## Pinkocto

Happy belated Birthday to Eric!!!!! What did you guys do? 



Last days can be soooo sad  I'm glad you had some things in the pipe works though. The boys had DL to look forward to right? Time frames are getting away from me. 

That photobomb was fabulous! 

Awesome about the Margaritaville gift card arriving. I glad they honored that. 

What artwork did Eric get for his room? 


Your poor sisters and their travel woes  did DVC take care of things?


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Wow! You really packed it all in on your last day!  Really nice pic on this one.  Boo for going home  Yay for planning again!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Bummer - last day!  But it sure looked fun!
I've been away from the boards for about 2 weeks - I know you did your run and all that traveling!  Busy time of year!

Hope your dad does okay when he finally gets to do rehab.


----------



## franandaj

Somewhere along the way, I unsubscribed myself from this thread.  I only missed the one update and the news about your Dad.  I hope that your family steps out and gives your mom some help.  It sounds like she really needs it.

Sad about the last day, but at least you got a little bit of fun in there.  Spoiler alert, I am now writing the last day of my TR as well.  Boo hoo!   It's almost as sad reliving it as it is the first time.

I like that Magical Depress, that sums it up perfectly!

Thanks for taking us along and all the way to the end!


----------



## rentayenta

That PhotoPass photobomb is the best thing EVER!!!!!  

I can't believe it was that cold! Cute scarf though.


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> Boo for the last day and having to go home.   Thank goodness you have another trip coming up.



As do you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



jedijill said:


> Oooh, what's your FE gift?!?!?!?!?   I hope people aren't disappointed with mine.  I lack creativity! 12 days!
> 
> Jill in CO



Yeah, like I am going to tell you!  LOL!

I am not sure how creative they are.  I go back and forth between thinking they are cool, and then they are lame.  The boys were watching some assembly over the weekend and they thought they were cool so that is something.  



KatMark said:


> Welcome home; I hope you had a great time with Ann at DL with your 1/2marathon.



I did!  thank you!!!



KatMark said:


> Happy Birthday Eric!
> 
> Awww...Kendall's last weekend at home.   Wait until it is your LAST child to leave. I cried for days.



It was a weird day and a tough night.  I think she had a good weekend and I know Eric had a great birthday




KatMark said:


> Great update.
> 
> DHS seems the perfect choice considering where you were and you can't beat a ride on TSM, a snack, some shopping, hat trying on, lunch and then another ride (although that would not have been my choice for "last ride" of my trip).
> 
> I'm glad the flight home was rather uneventful. I have grown to love Southwest except for the fact that you don't have assigned seats.



We do NOT love Southwest, the boarding process, the seating, and many other things.  Yes it is on time most of the time and yes it is reasonable and includes free bags but...it just never feels quite right.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oooh, I know someone who likes Aulani!



Hmmn, who could that be?



Captain_Oblivious said:


> I should have another one up there soon, maybe even today.







Captain_Oblivious said:


> Slave driver!



I would likely have done the same lol.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Happy birthday Eric!



I think he did!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> It appears to be a sandwich.  You're welcome.



Rocket scientist are you?


Captain_Oblivious said:


> That's weird.  You guys aren't on a watch list or something, are you?



Right after 9/11 I got pulled for special screening ALL the time.  I traveled a lot for work and often had multiple one way legs which was a big flag.  It was a giant pita.



dizneeat said:


> *Happy Birthday to Eric!
> 
> Last day? Just soooooooooo sad! But the photobomb pic is hilarious!
> 
> *



Isn't that awesome?  At first I was like WHO is that guy?  And then I realized.



jedijill said:


> I forgot to wish Eric a Happy Birthday!!!!
> 
> 
> Jill in CO



thanks!


----------



## elphie101

Boooo last day  Although I feel like it's wrong to say boo, seeing as you've already had a Disney trip and will be back in the Disney bubble later this month!!


----------



## afwdwfan

eandesmom said:


> Kerri had made it home via Denver and Boise by using  a different airline in Boise. It took them over 24 hours.


  Brutal.



eandesmom said:


> They'd gotten in at 3am I think.
> 
> She made her kids go to school!


Wow!   I guess if you want to do the fun stuff, you've got to be ready to keep up your responsibilities.  



eandesmom said:


> I think Evan and I went to Rosie's, Eric and Jeff to whatever is next to it maybe?


I've been pleasantly surprised by the outdoor "food stands" area in the past.  Nothing out of this world, but definitely not too shabby. 



eandesmom said:


> Can you say.
> 
> PHOTOBOMB!


That might be one of the best photopass pictures ever. 



eandesmom said:


> (no, that is not video games, it is the school issued iPad and he is working on something though I certainly cant recall what.


Yuck.  Not only are you leaving the World, but you're slammed right back into reality doing homework in the airport.   



eandesmom said:


> We also had some challenges on both flights getting seats together but were able to manage 2 and 2 both times though not close together.


That is what I hate about Southwest.  I love flying it if I'm alone, but I'm seriously debating whether I want to fly SW or another airline with the family.


----------



## glennbo123

Bummer that the last day had to arrive.  It always does, doesn't it?  But glad that you could fit in a little park-time.

I like that Mickey/airplane print.  

Some nice photopass pictures.  It does look a little cold!


----------



## scottny

The last day sounds like fun. You got a few rides in. 

Great pics.


----------



## Chilly

Lol love the photobomb picture. Belated Happy Birthday to Eric, did you do anything nice at the weekend? We had Freya's 1st birthday party.


----------



## MEK

Happy Belated B-Day to Eric!  

What's up with the photobomber? Who the heck was that?

Very cute PP pics to close out the trip!  I love them!  And a perfect choice for your last ride.  Love that too!  

What a great trip!  Sorry to see it come to an end.  

Sounds like you have everything in order for the cruise!  

So I am going to add my Feb trip to my current TR and by the time you come back you will have to start working on your newest TR.  I think we will probably have to do a second TR to get the May trip in.  I'm up for it if you are!


----------



## natebenma

Getting caught up.

I made a side trip over to your PTR and read your redneck Aulani report and Half Marathon updates-  thanks for taking me back (sort of) to Hawaii and DL!!!

As always, life is not dull at your place!

Hope things are working out ok for your dad, your mom and their house.  UGH!

A belated, but very happy birthday to Eric!!! 

***************************************

Your last day was much better than your travelling companions!  That sounded like a rough return home  

Looks like you did Toy Story, Star Tours and RNR.  Was it all FP on the fly or a combination of low crowds and FP?  Was that before they did the FP tiers on the headliners?  

That last of set of photopass pictures is a great series of photos.  

 at the photobomb! 

Sounds like it wasn't the best return home ever, but not the worst.  What was the drink you had?  Thanks for posting the menu and sign me up for a One Lap, please!!!


----------



## eandesmom

elphie101 said:


> Boooo last day  Although I feel like it's wrong to say boo, seeing as you've already had a Disney trip and will be back in the Disney bubble later this month!!



Yeah...I can't complain. I've actually had 3 trips since this once which is crazy! And one more in SEVEN days!!!!!!



afwdwfan said:


> Brutal.  Wow!   I guess if you want to do the fun stuff, you've got to be ready to keep up your responsibilities.    I've been pleasantly surprised by the outdoor "food stands" area in the past.  Nothing out of this world, but definitely not too shabby.



I've had mixed luck but this worked just fine thank goodness! 



afwdwfan said:


> That might be one of the best photopass pictures ever.   Yuck.  Not only are you leaving the World, but you're slammed right back into reality doing homework in the airport.    That is what I hate about Southwest.  I love flying it if I'm alone, but I'm seriously debating whether I want to fly SW or another airline with the family.



Isn't that the bomb! Literally. It completely cracks me up! 



scottny said:


> The last day sounds like fun. You got a few rides in.  Great pics.



It was a good last day




Chilly said:


> Lol love the photobomb picture. Belated Happy Birthday to Eric, did you do anything nice at the weekend? We had Freya's 1st birthday party.



1!!!!! Wow how the time flies. Happy birthday Freya!

We went to a lovely French bistro for his birthday (his request) on Friday night and then had a party at the lake for his birthday, Kendall's birthday and sniff, her going away to college celebration. My wallet still hurts but it was a fun weekend.


----------



## Leshaface

Definitely the best last ride of the trip 

Your meal sounds interesting.  I tried to make black bean burgers at home before...yeah, didn't go over so well with my meat-loving DH. 

I was trying to figure out who the heck that was photobombing. Thought Jeff aged rather quickly! 

Great Photopass pictures!  

School issued iPad?  Woah that's pretty cool.

Looking forward to seeing the souvies!


----------



## CarolynK

The last day is always sad. Too bad it was cold! Ironically, on many trips, we've had the best weather on our last day, which makes it especially hard to go home!!


----------



## Chilly

eandesmom said:


> We went to a lovely French bistro for his birthday (his request) on Friday night and then had a party at the lake for his birthday, Kendall's birthday and sniff, her going away to college celebration. My wallet still hurts but it was a fun weekend.



That sounds like fun, party at the lake, we just did ours in the back garden.



eandesmom said:


> 1!!!!! Wow how the time flies. Happy birthday Freya!



Tell me about it from this to this.


----------



## eandesmom

Chilly said:


> That sounds like fun, party at the lake, we just did ours in the back garden.  Tell me about it from this to this.  http://s128.photobucket.com/user/Chilly80/media/TPL_6919retouched_zps65f2758c.jpg.html http://s128.photobucket.com/user/Chilly80/media/_DSC0035_zpsb625456f.jpg.html



Ooh what a cutie!!!! I love the first birthday picture, what a happy baby!


----------



## Chilly

eandesmom said:


> Ooh what a cutie!!!! I love the first birthday picture, what a happy baby!



She is generally happy but wasn't that day, we hardly got any smiling ones they are more like this.


----------



## MEK

So I read somewhere (on FB maybe) that you're leaving tomorrow.  

Have an awesome trip and a fabulous cruise!


----------



## eandesmom

Chilly said:


> She is generally happy but wasn't that day, we hardly got any smiling ones they are more like this.



LOL!  She is still adorable!



MEK said:


> So I read somewhere (on FB maybe) that you're leaving tomorrow.
> 
> Have an awesome trip and a fabulous cruise!



Yes!  Tonight.  CRAZINESS!


----------



## eandesmom

The best laid plans and intentions are...

Completely mucked up when you lose a full half a day to getting a new hard drive AND a new phone.

Plus a 3 day work trip to San Diego

Plus cleaning the house since my Mother In Law will be staying here for 2 weeks

And not one but TWO of the dreaded email blasts that hallmark every vacation to Disney. LOL

SOOOOOOOOOOOO  close to being done with this one but I don't want to rush the recap either.

So you'll all have to wait.  We are headed to the airport in a couple of hours and thanks to the new phone it is likely there will be a few FB updates at least before we leave San Juan.

See you all in a couple of weeks, I'll pop by when I can in the meantime 

When I'm not on the verandah


----------



## CarolynK

Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## IheartDDuck

I suppose we'll be patient.  

Have a great trip!


----------



## KatMark

See you Friday night my friend; safe travels.


----------



## jedijill

See you Saturday!

Jill in San Juan!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Catch you when you return.


----------



## Flossbolna

Have a fantastic trip Cynthia!


----------



## rentayenta

Have a great trip!


----------



## eandesmom

CarolynK said:


> Have a wonderful time!!



Thanks!



IheartDDuck said:


> I suppose we'll be patient.  Have a great trip!



Thanks! I will try to pop in, just boarded our 2nd leg, next stop MCO!



KatMark said:


> See you Friday night my friend; safe travels.



See you Friday and safe travels back at you! We has a nice uneventful first leg 



jedijill said:


> See you Saturday!  Jill in San Juan!



It's a date! And you are already there  



PrincessInOz said:


> Catch you when you return.



Thanks!!!



Flossbolna said:


> Have a fantastic trip Cynthia!



Thanks! SOOO excited


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Have a great time Cynthia!


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> Have a great trip!


  thanks Jenny! Hope you are feeling better! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Have a great time Cynthia!



Thanks Mark! We will!


----------



## elphie101

Have a wonderful trip!! Enjoy the verandah


----------



## afwdwfan

Have a great trip!!!


----------



## eandesmom

elphie101 said:


> Have a wonderful trip!! Enjoy the verandah




Thanks!!!!! Having coffee on it now 



afwdwfan said:


> Have a great trip!!!



Thanks! We are


----------



## franandaj

Have a great time!


----------



## eandesmom

franandaj said:


> Have a great time!



Thanks!!! It's been wonderful so far


----------



## eandesmom

A quick hello from MCO! Had two lovely days I'm Orlando, despite a but of rain yesterday and a fabulous meet  and Frozen Fireworks with Kathy and Mark last night.

I have to say, catching DME at 3:15 in the mining sucks rocks! Lol. But....we are on the plane, next stop, San Juan!


----------



## PrincessInOz

eandesmom said:


> A quick hello from MCO! Had two lovely days I'm Orlando, despite a but of rain yesterday and a fabulous meet  and Frozen Fireworks with Kathy and Mark last night.
> 
> I have to say, catching DME at 3:15 in the mining sucks rocks! Lol. But....we are on the plane, next stop, San Juan!



Glad you had a lovely 2 days.

Enjoy San Juan.  Can't wait to hear all about it.


----------



## dizneeat

*Sorry I am so late in wishing you a great trip. Enjoy your trip!!!!!*


----------



## Poolrat

eandesmom said:


> A quick hello from MCO! Had two lovely days I'm Orlando, despite a but of rain yesterday and a fabulous meet  and Frozen Fireworks with Kathy and Mark last night.
> 
> I have to say, catching DME at 3:15 in the mining sucks rocks! Lol. But....we are on the plane, next stop, San Juan!



 it does.    


Have a blast.


----------



## englishrose47

eandesmom said:


> Thanks!!! It's been wonderful so far



Cynthia I am PMing you !!!


----------



## eandesmom

Hello from the high seas! Somehow I've got service out here, which doesn't appear to be roaming. Sitting poolside with cool towels being delivered to me.

Not a bad gig at all.


----------



## rentayenta

eandesmom said:


> Hello from the high seas! Somehow I've got service out here, which doesn't appear to be roaming. Sitting poolside with cool towels being delivered to me.
> 
> Not a bad gig at all.






If you've got service, I need more FB pics.    Im also dying to hear about the delayed sail away. Happy cruising.


----------



## glaserjm

Hi Cynthia! I just read this TR over the past few days when I have had some free moments.

I love following along on your family's adventures. Is it bad to admit that I love TRs that allow me to do some VDABC (Vicarious Disney Adult Beverage Consumption)?? Seeing the pics at the Ditch just make me even more excited about my impending departure in 9 days!


Looking forward to checking in on your DL 1/2 report, I have my second and longest runDisney event next week (ToT 10 miler) and I'm really looking forward to it! Hope you're having a great time on your cruise, ahoy!


----------



## annmarieda

Last days are always so sad.  It always seems like there is just one more thing you want to try and fit in but cant.   

Love the photo-bomber and those last pp pics of you guys are awesome.  I know it was cold so that is not fun but I think wearing the scarf and sweatshirts in front of the tree were just awesome!


Can't wait for a recap...

then your April trip TR?

Then May with Mary Ellen TR?

Then DL 1/2 TR? (we are doing that joint, right?)

And finally one for your current trip...


----------



## SunLuvr321

Just wanted to stop bu and say Hi and let you know how much I have been enjoying your trip report. I think we may have passed each other at the Food & Wine Festival Center yesterday. You looked familiar, but it took a few moments to realize where I recognized you from. By the time I did it was too late, so I thought I would say Hi here instead. Hope you had a great day!


----------



## eandesmom

rentayenta said:


> If you've got service, I need more FB pics.    Im also dying to hear about the delayed sail away. Happy cruising.



More were provided I think!  

As to the sail away, it wasn't hugely delayed, maybe an hour, more like 45 min I think.  It was a late departure either way, originally scheduled for 9:30 pm and I think we left around 10:15, maybe Jill remembers for sure.  Mostly due to all the delays earlier in the day.  It didn't impact us at all but other folks had a very rough morning and it sounded like a few let that color their whole cruise which is unfortunate.



glaserjm said:


> Hi Cynthia! I just read this TR over the past few days when I have had some free moments.
> 
> I love following along on your family's adventures. Is it bad to admit that I love TRs that allow me to do some VDABC (Vicarious Disney Adult Beverage Consumption)?? Seeing the pics at the Ditch just make me even more excited about my impending departure in 9 days!



VDABC.  I love it!  That is a new one.  I worry at times my TR's make us look like total lushes.   But it's vacation!  Say hi to the Ditch for me, I miss it already.



glaserjm said:


> Looking forward to checking in on your DL 1/2 report, I have my second and longest runDisney event next week (ToT 10 miler) and I'm really looking forward to it! Hope you're having a great time on your cruise, ahoy!



Have a BLAST at ToT!!!!!  10 miles is such a great distance, I would like to do that one someday.



annmarieda said:


> Last days are always so sad.  It always seems like there is just one more thing you want to try and fit in but cant.



they are heartbreaking!



annmarieda said:


> Love the photo-bomber and those last pp pics of you guys are awesome.  I know it was cold so that is not fun but I think wearing the scarf and sweatshirts in front of the tree were just awesome!



I like that picture quite a bit and the photobomber was a riot!



annmarieda said:


> Can't wait for a recap...
> 
> then your April trip TR?
> 
> Then May with Mary Ellen TR?
> 
> Then DL 1/2 TR? (we are doing that joint, right?)
> 
> And finally one for your current trip...



  yep, that sounds about right.  I think there will probably be two going at once but I need to confirm that with Mary Ellen (the April trip and the May).

If I don't "speak" to you before, have a GREAT trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  and a very very fun run  



SunLuvr321 said:


> Just wanted to stop bu and say Hi and let you know how much I have been enjoying your trip report. I think we may have passed each other at the Food & Wine Festival Center yesterday. You looked familiar, but it took a few moments to realize where I recognized you from. By the time I did it was too late, so I thought I would say Hi here instead. Hope you had a great day!



Hi!

Oh how funny!  I was definitely there, picking up all my last minute items that I didn't want to carry around all trip and checking to see if the D&B's had arrived yet.  Not that I was stalking or anything.


----------



## jedijill

I think we finally left around 10:30 or so.  I was up on Deck 10 forward.  Lots of locals parked in a lot across the street and watched and cheered us leaving.  It was super cool!  We had to back out of the channel and then we swung around and headed out of the bay past the El Morro.

Delayed sailing--We heard from someone that was on the TA that there should have been 14-15 customs agents and only 4-5 showed up.  Also, all 1000+ crew members had to go though immigration.  That caused the folks getting off the TA to be delayed several hours and then delayed embarkation for our cruise.  I missed it all because we were touring and sampling at Bacardi across the bay.   Those bartenders don't skimp on the free rum!

Jill in CO


----------



## Flossbolna

Welcome back home Cynthia!! I hope you had a fabulous cruise and that everything on the home front worked out well!

Can't wait to hear about the cruise!



jedijill said:


> I think we finally left around 10:30 or so.  I was up on Deck 10 forward.  Lots of locals parked in a lot across the street and watched and cheered us leaving.  It was super cool!  We had to back out of the channel and then we swung around and headed out of the bay past the El Morro.
> 
> Delayed sailing--We heard from someone that was on the TA that there should have been 14-15 customs agents and only 4-5 showed up.  Also, all 1000+ crew members had to go though immigration.  That caused the folks getting off the TA to be delayed several hours and then delayed embarkation for our cruise.  I missed it all because we were touring and sampling at Bacardi across the bay.   Those bartenders don't skimp on the free rum!
> 
> Jill in CO



Hi Jill, hope you had a great cruise as well!

This kind of sounds similar to our debarkation experience in San Diego after the Panama Canal. I am not sure the crew had to go through the whole process as well, but for us passengers it was mind boggling! And add to that a port that was in construction and the city obviously only having 10 taxis in total that kept going away with passengers and returning (yes, we did see the exact same cars multiple times and there were long stretches of time when there were no taxis at all arriving)... It was not pretty and I remember hearing that people boarding the cruise after us were delayed as well. It seems that if you are on the cruise after a transitioning cruise, expect to have to deal with delays...


----------



## eandesmom

jedijill said:


> I think we finally left around 10:30 or so.  I was up on Deck 10 forward.  Lots of locals parked in a lot across the street and watched and cheered us leaving.  It was super cool!  We had to back out of the channel and then we swung around and headed out of the bay past the El Morro.



We were on 10 as well, and I thought forward.  Pretty sure.  How annoying that we were that close!  It was fun to see all the cars there and people cheering and El Morro was neat at night!



jedijill said:


> Delayed sailing--We heard from someone that was on the TA that there should have been 14-15 customs agents and only 4-5 showed up.  Also, all 1000+ crew members had to go though immigration.  That caused the folks getting off the TA to be delayed several hours and then delayed embarkation for our cruise.  I missed it all because we were touring and sampling at Bacardi across the bay.   Those bartenders don't skimp on the free rum!
> 
> Jill in CO



I'd heard something similar but it wasn't that less showed up, it was that was all that was provided.  And as we exited through immigration I can't see where they would have fit 14-15 unless the crew went through elsewhere?  Seems like there was only 4 when we went through.

I felt SO bad for our flight mates.  We were on the first flight into SJ that day, landing around 9.  DCL didn't have the first shuttle leaving until 10!  So that was a lot of standing around, and then sitting but we had fun chatting with all the folks on our flight in the same boat.  We had always planned to spend the day in OSJ but figured we needed to take the shuttle to make sure all our bags went through straight to the ship.  We got to the port, got in line for a little bit in case boarding was happening soon and as it hadn't started yet, left and headed to OSJ.  Our poor flight mates didn't get on until 1.  From what I heard a few got on around 11-11:30 and then it stopped and didn't start back up until 1 or so.  

We missed it as well, had lunch, walked/toured the city a bit, went to a local brewery, stayed for a 2nd beer to hide from the rain and then hit CVS for our room supplies and headed to the port.  By the time we got there, 5pm, we walked right on.  It was perfect.



Flossbolna said:


> Welcome back home Cynthia!! I hope you had a fabulous cruise and that everything on the home front worked out well!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about the cruise!



It was fabulous!

It did!  Only 2 issues really that I know of, one forgotten kid (not mine) for a carpool and one missed orthodontist appointment.  My mother in law said she'd never driven so much in her life. LOL!  Welcome to my world.  The E's didn't need a babysitter, they needed a driver!



Flossbolna said:


> This kind of sounds similar to our debarkation experience in San Diego after the Panama Canal. I am not sure the crew had to go through the whole process as well, but for us passengers it was mind boggling! And add to that a port that was in construction and the city obviously only having 10 taxis in total that kept going away with passengers and returning (yes, we did see the exact same cars multiple times and there were long stretches of time when there were no taxis at all arriving)... It was not pretty and I remember hearing that people boarding the cruise after us were delayed as well. It seems that if you are on the cruise after a transitioning cruise, expect to have to deal with delays...



Only 10 taxi's in San Diego????????????  that's crazy.  It wasn't a new port for them so that is surprising.  I can attest to the fact that they have more than that. We saw tons at the airport when I was there a few weeks ago for work.


----------



## eandesmom

And my brain is completely addled.  

Largely due to what seems to be a sinus infection, I'll know more after my doctors appointment today.  Thankfully it didn't impact the trip, sore/scratchy throat started towards the end and it really wasn't until we got home that it kicked into higher gear.  Hard to tell for sure, I am prone to getting this kind of thing with flying a lot and lots of hotel room/recycled air stays but Jeff has it too (though milder).  

It was a GREAT trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  First time Jeff and I have done Disney without the kids.  I've done it on girls trips of course but this was a first for us as a couple.  It was a very different trip and a very very good one!  I do plan to do the Spring Marching Band trip to DL first though (or it will never happen) and hope to kick that off next week.

Final thoughts and recap hopefully this weekend for this baby.  Thanks to all for your patience, I know I've been inconsistent here with the updates and largely MIA everywhere else.  Which is not entirely true, I've lurked a lot and read on my phone, but haven't posted a ton on all your threads.  I do hope to start to rectify that a bit.


----------



## mickeystoontown

Sorry to hear that you've gotten some sort of illness while on the trip.  Hopefully, it's something that the doctor can get cleared up pretty quickly and easily.  I'm anxious to hear about the trip but will wait patiently for you to begin.


----------



## rentayenta

Welcome home friends.


----------



## franandaj

Welcome back! I'm gkad to hear what a nice trip it was. Looking forward to whatever TRs you care to share.

On another note, it looks like we'll be heading your way in a little over a month. As we were discussing spending Thanksgiving at Knott's Brunch, Fran got a novel idea. She decided that her arthritis is under control enough and with no holes in her leg and other medical maladies,  we should fly up to my sister's and have Thanksgiving with the whole Jordan clan. We're finalizing flights today and hope to have a plan for hotel rooms over the weekend. Maybe we can squeeze in a meet up for lunch or coffee.


----------



## KatMark

I'm sorry you've gone down with something. I had mine just about over right before the trip and then it started up again on Marco (the rain, air conditioning and then heat and humidity and more rain sure didn't help at all).


----------



## Flossbolna

Sounds like you had a wonderful vacation! Sorry that you picked up something unpleasant though. Hope you feel better soon! Unfortunately it is starting to be the season for colds again with fall arriving.

I totally forgot that you also have the Disneyland trip to write about! Am looking forward to read about both trips!


----------



## dizneeat

*Sounds like you had a great vacation, Cynthia - well, it looked like it by the pictures on FB.
There is nothing worse than coming home from a great vacation and falling ill. Get well soon. *


----------



## eandesmom

mickeystoontown said:


> Sorry to hear that you've gotten some sort of illness while on the trip.  Hopefully, it's something that the doctor can get cleared up pretty quickly and easily.  I'm anxious to hear about the trip but will wait patiently for you to begin.



Thanks Lisa, I am SO behind on your thread I feel horrible!  I need to get over there.  It's officially a sinus infection and was on the verge of an ear infection as well.  Bleh.  Hopefully by tomorrow the antibiotics will have kicked in.



rentayenta said:


> Welcome home friends.



Thanks friend!



franandaj said:


> Welcome back! I'm gkad to hear what a nice trip it was. Looking forward to whatever TRs you care to share.



It was wonderful



franandaj said:


> On another note, it looks like we'll be heading your way in a little over a month. As we were discussing spending Thanksgiving at Knott's Brunch, Fran got a novel idea. She decided that her arthritis is under control enough and with no holes in her leg and other medical maladies,  we should fly up to my sister's and have Thanksgiving with the whole Jordan clan. We're finalizing flights today and hope to have a plan for hotel rooms over the weekend. Maybe we can squeeze in a meet up for lunch or coffee.



 That is great news.  We will be around that entire weekend and I would absolutely love to see you guys, we all would!

If you want any input on hotels etc feel free to email me or PM or whatever 



KatMark said:


> I'm sorry you've gone down with something. I had mine just about over right before the trip and then it started up again on Marco (the rain, air conditioning and then heat and humidity and more rain sure didn't help at all).



AC and Flying does it to be every time.  I was overdue and in reality suspected I was fighting one off before we left.  I'm just happy it was pretty dormant for the majority of the trip, sore throat started the last couple of days of the cruise and it stayed like that with some voice loss at the end.  It didn't get bad till we got back and I am happy for that.  Luckily I've 2 weeks before the next round of trips start up so time to kick it (and the antibiotics should help!)



Flossbolna said:


> Sounds like you had a wonderful vacation! Sorry that you picked up something unpleasant though. Hope you feel better soon! Unfortunately it is starting to be the season for colds again with fall arriving.



It is the season and as my doctor said, I usually get these about once a year. Funny thing is the last time I had it like this was before our Aulani trip so I've had a nice run in the interim.



Flossbolna said:


> I totally forgot that you also have the Disneyland trip to write about! Am looking forward to read about both trips!



I know, it's horrid how behind I am.  I've never had this kind of volume of trips (and am unlikely to ever again lol) but it does have me backed up on TR's!



dizneeat said:


> *Sounds like you had a great vacation, Cynthia - well, it looked like it by the pictures on FB.
> There is nothing worse than coming home from a great vacation and falling ill. Get well soon. *



Oh, getting sick while on vacation would be far worse!  I am grateful it held off till we got back.  It was a great vacation!!!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Welcome back!  Sounds like you had a great time.  Look forward to reading all about it.


----------



## natebenma

Hope you are feeling better and I'm glad the start of your illness did not bring you down during the trip.  

Enjoying Disney without the kids is really a special thing.    It has been over 20 years since Mark and I have been to Disney just the two of us, and as much as we love our family trips, we frequently look at each other and comment "This would be REALLY fun without the boys"

Can't wait to hear about your DL adventures and then your cruise/WDW trip!!! 



PS-  I have been doing my best to write my two reports at a very...slow...pace...  so you can catch up easily!


----------



## Poolrat

Welcome Home !!!!  

Sorry about the sinus thing.   

A Couple trip during Food and Wine is  

First DL - no rush but I leave in just a tad over 3 weeks.


----------



## jedijill

Hope you feel better soon!  

Jill in CO


----------



## eandesmom

PrincessInOz said:


> Welcome back!  Sounds like you had a great time.  Look forward to reading all about it.



We did!  Thanks



natebenma said:


> Hope you are feeling better and I'm glad the start of your illness did not bring you down during the trip.



Thankfully no, it wasn't really a factor on the trip. A bit of an annoyance the last couple days but not a factor really.

Getting better, little by little, hoping tomorrow has things much more cleared up but it is improving slowly.  All the dust I inhaled yesterday helping my folks move (and will again today) did not really help but what can you do?



natebenma said:


> Enjoying Disney without the kids is really a special thing.    It has been over 20 years since Mark and I have been to Disney just the two of us, and as much as we love our family trips, we frequently look at each other and comment "This would be REALLY fun without the boys"



You really need to do a couples trip!!!!  During food and wine!!!



natebenma said:


> Can't wait to hear about your DL adventures and then your cruise/WDW trip!!!
> 
> 
> 
> PS-  I have been doing my best to write my two reports at a very...slow...pace...  so you can catch up easily!



YAY!  I hope to pop over your way tonight 



Poolrat said:


> Welcome Home !!!!
> 
> Sorry about the sinus thing.
> 
> A Couple trip during Food and Wine is
> 
> First DL - no rush but I leave in just a tad over 3 weeks.



Yeah, it's  a bit of a drag but I will live.  I've got some serious work to do though once I kick it, between foot issues after the half, work trips, vacation and the sinus thing, my exercise schedule overall has been very very bad/non existent!  BLEH.  I tried to run on Weds and it was that that convinced me I needed to go see the doctor.  No bueno. Wah.

  For you my friend I will get busy!  Actually I have the recap half written but have been tied up with moving stuff for my folks and will be again all day today but with any luck might get the recap up tonight (tomorrow at the latest) and then will kick of DL early this week for sure.  I do have all the photos uploaded and organized for DL so that's something at least!

A couples trip during food and wine is pretty darn perfect



jedijill said:


> Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Jill in CO



Thanks Jill!  Slowly getting there


----------



## PoshMom

Oh my goodness.  I can't wait to hear about all of your latest trips.!  And I don't normally post for everyone to see...lol.  You're killing us.  I understand about life being busy though.


----------



## Poolrat

eandesmom said:


> Yeah, it's  a bit of a drag but I will live.  I've got some serious work to do though once I kick it, between foot issues after the half, work trips, vacation and the sinus thing, my exercise schedule overall has been very very bad/non existent!  BLEH.  I tried to run on Weds and it was that that convinced me I needed to go see the doctor.  No bueno. Wah.



Ugh I hear ya.  No fun having your body battle something and it just wears you out.  



eandesmom said:


> For you my friend I will get busy!  Actually I have the recap half written but have been tied up with moving stuff for my folks and will be again all day today but with any luck might get the recap up tonight (tomorrow at the latest) and then will kick of DL early this week for sure.  I do have all the photos uploaded and organized for DL so that's something at least!
> 
> A couples trip during food and wine is pretty darn perfect



I think I have a pretty good handle on DL this time- at least I hope.  Still working out the last minute stuff and trying to plan which can wait longer then it can for WDW.


----------



## eandesmom

PoshMom said:


> Oh my goodness.  I can't wait to hear about all of your latest trips.!  And I don't normally post for everyone to see...lol.  You're killing us.  I understand about life being busy though.



Sorry!!!!  I don't mean to be so lame.  I will definitely have stuff up this week, promise!



Poolrat said:


> Ugh I hear ya.  No fun having your body battle something and it just wears you out.



Nope, no fun at all



Poolrat said:


> I think I have a pretty good handle on DL this time- at least I hope.  Still working out the last minute stuff and trying to plan which can wait longer then it can for WDW.



Where are you staying?


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Welcome home!  Sounds like a fantastic trip!  The pictures from FB looked spectacular.


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Welcome home!  Sounds like a fantastic trip!  The pictures from FB looked spectacular.



Thanks!  

It was!


----------



## eandesmom

How do you recap such an epic trip?

I have no idea!

Lets start with the firsts, things we had never done before!  Amazingly, there are so many firsts that well, its going to take more than one update to get them all in!  Lets start with the 2013 firsts.

Breakfast at Captains Grill 





Visiting during Holiday Season

Magic Kingdom During the Holidays





Christmas Parade









Jingle Cruise





First DISmeet of the trip





Boardwalk View 2 bedroom Villa (first 2 bedroom villa ever as well)





















Dinner at Rose and Crown





Candlelight Processional









Coffee on the Balcony with a Boardwalk View





Legend of Jack Sparrow









Merry Berry Margarita





Fireworks from Poly Beach





Epcot Tree










_Continued in next post_


----------



## eandesmom

Double fireworks in one night, including the special holiday Illuminations finish





















Magic shots with Simba









Disney ride ever for my BIL





Jumping Picture









Gingerbread House





Gingerbread House Treat









Swim with the creepy clown for the boys





Trip backstage









Ride on the new TT













Glowing poisoned apple





Biergarten during the Holidays





Crazy NYE crowds and NYE at Epcot









Ride on Maelstrom (last too!)





_Continued in next post
_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

Troll pictures













Viking hat pictures





Sweater I really want but mom will never buy me pictures





Trip to the Ditch for my BIL









Recovery stop at the Rose and Crown pub post NYE ridiculous walk around





Firsts for the new year, welcome 2014!

Tea at the GF (not a first for me but for everyone else)





















Emergency Purchases









Osborne Lights








































_Continued in next post
_


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

















Dinner from the newly remodeled Les Halles













Picture in France since Eric started taking French





Cronut!





Must do's that happened in 2013

Haircuts at the Harmony Barber Shop





Other random 2013 highlights

Funniest picture





Wettest picture





Most repeated ride pose






Up next, more 2014 Firsts!


----------



## mickeystoontown

Oh my gosh!  Your 2013 first and must-do posts were great and left me smiling.  Looking forward to the 2014 first posts.


----------



## Pinkocto

Firstly, welcome back!!! Awesome that you had such a fabulous trip!!!!  Must do more DH only trips  when/if possible  

Sorry you got a sinus infection  hopefully you're feeling 100% soon. 

Your recap and firsts had me smiling too


----------



## Poolrat

eandesmom said:


> Where are you staying?



GCV- I was able to get a studio for all the nights.  Kind of bummed since I had the 1 bedroom for a couple but my waitlist list came through.  Great for points but I would have sucked it up just to have the 1 BR.  

Ended up with a rental car for under $80 and well both our transfers would have been not much less and we would have driven all over the city from airport.  Landing at 3 I am hoping we can make it to the park by around 5. 

Not sure how much use we will get out of it but maybe we will sightsee. 





Love the re-cap!!!   I still have some of your first times on my to-do list.


----------



## KatMark

Cynthia, I smiled throughout this update. I loved all the firsts and all the pictures of you and your family on this epic trip.


----------



## PrincessInOz

I smiled too.  Great set of 'firsts'.


----------



## Chilly

Welcome home, sounds like an amazing trip.


----------



## natebenma

AWESOME!!!

Fantastic Firsts and Marvelous Must-Dos!


----------



## franandaj

Those were some great firsts, most of which are on my to do list as well. Very nice pictorial recap!


----------



## rentayenta

Fantastic recap!  That Very Berry Merry Margarita looks delicious.


----------



## eandesmom

*But wait, there's more!
*
Trip to Hogwarts for my dad









Merry Grinchmas

















Hiding from rain and recovering from a disastrous lunch at the Lone Palm











 









Dinner at Trail's End

















Run at the Boardwalk









Whole Grain Croissant from the Boardwalk Bakery





Visit with Gaston













Dual tongue sticking out game focus picture (maybe I should try that, Id do better?)





Apparently they get this from my sister





Eagle eye shooting picture (Jeff, not me)





Nap on a ride





Continued in next post


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

Full group castle picture 





Meet with Happydog





Flaming drinks





Kebabs at Islands of Adventure









Part in a Disaster Movie









Cinematic Spectacular

















Transformers





Rip Ride Rockit (for some)





Stay at a Treehouse!







 



 



 



 













Coffee at  Treehouse!





Continued in next post


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

Brunch at Raglan Road

















Visit to the treehouse pool









Wine at a Treehouse





Florida Sweater wear





Dinner at Be Our Guest





























Grey Stuff





Visit with a Beast









Autopia at night





Castle with Holiday Lights






















Continued in next post


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

Brunch at a Treehouse!









Mom and E's picture where they are taller than me! (it gets worse, just wait till the DL trip!)









Treats at Beaches and Cream

















Movie in a Treehouse





Photobomb





Picture with the DHS Tree









And thats it!  

Thats our list of firsts and never dones.  Its a pretty cool thing when you can go as relatively frequently as we do (for west coast folks anyway) and have that many "new" things!

There were other firsts as well.  It was my BILs first trip ever, and Kerris first trip while pregnant.  It was their first stay at the Swan and both my folks and Kerri/BIL had new dining experiences and other things on their own that I dont even know about.  It was also a first for some pretty bad travel delays for both my sisters on the way home.

Some firsts I didn't get pictures of (or good pictures) like the main pool at SSR, most of our Universal and Islands of Adventure time.  This was for a few reasons, rain (obviously) but also the incredibly poor wi-fi and cell service at Universal.  I am sad to say after being there just last weekend, it has NOT improved at all.

I have to admit, looking at all these firsts makes me smile too.  And you know what?  There are still a lot of never dones out there for us for the future to look forward to.

Up next, my favorite moments, final thoughts and souvies!


----------



## mickeystoontown

Another great update(s) of first times/never dones!  Like you said, it's wonderful that you can be a frequent visitor at WDW and still have lots of firsts.


----------



## eandesmom

mickeystoontown said:


> Oh my gosh!  Your 2013 first and must-do posts were great and left me smiling.  Looking forward to the 2014 first posts.



Thanks!  Recaps are so much fun, it really takes you back to all the special times, it was a great trip



Pinkocto said:


> Firstly, welcome back!!! Awesome that you had such a fabulous trip!!!!  Must do more DH only trips  when/if possible



Yes!  We would like to that is for sure.  The sad reality is that they are likely to be just long weekends for the foreseeable future.  This was a bit of a last hurrah for a while.  Between the 2 college tuitions we have now and the clock ticking on the E's family vacation days it is likely to be (oh I hate to say this) 4 years before we can do another long couples trip like that.



Pinkocto said:


> Sorry you got a sinus infection  hopefully you're feeling 100% soon.
> 
> Your recap and firsts had me smiling too



Better but not 100%.  Still have one more day of drugs (and 5 more days of it working) to kick it but I am a TON better.



Poolrat said:


> GCV- I was able to get a studio for all the nights.  Kind of bummed since I had the 1 bedroom for a couple but my waitlist list came through.  Great for points but I would have sucked it up just to have the 1 BR.



It is SO hard being in a Studio after a 1B.    YAY for GCV for all nights though and saving points is always good.

have a Tiki Tiki Tiki Rum for me, will you?



Poolrat said:


> Ended up with a rental car for under $80 and well both our transfers would have been not much less and we would have driven all over the city from airport.  Landing at 3 I am hoping we can make it to the park by around 5.



It's possible.  Not so much if you have to hit the grocery store, plan to get into the room (which may or may not be ready even though you will be there late) or need to deal with tickets.  But it is possible.  I'd put money more on 5:30 or 6.

Not sure how much use we will get out of it but maybe we will sightsee. 



Poolrat said:


> Love the re-cap!!!   I still have some of your first times on my to-do list.







KatMark said:


> Cynthia, I smiled throughout this update. I loved all the firsts and all the pictures of you and your family on this epic trip.



It was a lot of fun firsts!



PrincessInOz said:


> I smiled too.  Great set of 'firsts'.



Thanks!  We smiled a lot on this trip.


----------



## eandesmom

Chilly said:


> Welcome home, sounds like an amazing trip.



Thanks, it was!



natebenma said:


> AWESOME!!!
> 
> Fantastic Firsts and Marvelous Must-Dos!



Thanks Dee!



franandaj said:


> Those were some great firsts, most of which are on my to do list as well. Very nice pictorial recap!



And yet so many still I've not done!  Which really, is a good thing.

Thanks!



rentayenta said:


> Fantastic recap!  That Very Berry Merry Margarita looks delicious.



It was, I had it more than once that trip!



mickeystoontown said:


> Another great update(s) of first times/never dones!  Like you said, it's wonderful that you can be a frequent visitor at WDW and still have lots of firsts.



Thanks Lisa


----------



## Pinkocto

There was more indeed! What a magical trip during the holidays with so many loved ones 




Hopefully  you'll be able to sneak in lots of weekends if you really have to wait that long for another couples trip. Fingers crossed it won't be that long though!


----------



## jedijill

I love all your wrap up photos!  What a great trip!

Jill in CO


----------



## KatMark

More wonderful firsts.

Great family pictures.

Love the pictures of the parents with Gaston.

Love the Merry Grinchmas pictures.

And the ones of you, Jeff and the boys...who are taller than you.


----------



## Poolrat

eandesmom said:


> It is SO hard being in a Studio after a 1B.    YAY for GCV for all nights though and saving points is always good.
> 
> have a Tiki Tiki Tiki Rum for me, will you?
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible.  Not so much if you have to hit the grocery store, plan to get into the room (which may or may not be ready even though you will be there late) or need to deal with tickets.  But it is possible.  I'd put money more on 5:30 or 6.



I will have a Tiki Tiki Tiki Rum right after my Uh Oa!!!!!    

The plan is to dump and run.  Park is open until 8 that night so the Uh Oa! may be after that.  

It was a free day on our tickets so a couple of hours is fine.  No dinner reservations or anything just a dash to get some rides in. 


I am loving the look back, great memories even the rain..


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Great recap. ...... loved the updates! So many firsts. .... so many memories.  Hope you were able to remember them all!


----------



## MEK

I had to scroll through all your pictures this morning!  You know I am a big fan of that!  Love all the great highlights from your trip.  What a truly memorable trip with your family!  Love it!  

But the take home message for me is I want one of those Merry Berry Ritas.  I mean, come on - green salt!    Love it!


----------



## afwdwfan

Definitely a lot of firsts.  It really is incredible how much there is to do.  There are always so many firsts to encounter no matter how many times you've been there.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Love your recap!!


I hope my family's Christmas/NY trip is as awesome (but not as wet) as yours!!!


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> There was more indeed! What a magical trip during the holidays with so many loved ones



It really was!



Pinkocto said:


> Hopefully  you'll be able to sneak in lots of weekends if you really have to wait that long for another couples trip. Fingers crossed it won't be that long though!



I hope so!  We obviously have a weekend next weekend but after that?  I honestly have no idea.





jedijill said:


> I love all your wrap up photos!  What a great trip!
> 
> Jill in CO



thanks, it was!!!!!!!!!



KatMark said:


> More wonderful firsts.
> 
> Great family pictures.
> 
> Love the pictures of the parents with Gaston.
> 
> Love the Merry Grinchmas pictures.
> 
> And the ones of you, Jeff and the boys...who are taller than you.



Just wait till you see the marching band pics!  I shrunk!!!!!!!!!!!!




Poolrat said:


> I will have a Tiki Tiki Tiki Rum right after my Uh Oa!!!!!
> 
> The plan is to dump and run.  Park is open until 8 that night so the Uh Oa! may be after that.
> 
> It was a free day on our tickets so a couple of hours is fine.  No dinner reservations or anything just a dash to get some rides in.
> 
> 
> I am loving the look back, great memories even the rain..



YAY for a free day on the tickets, TS has a killer burger, works well with the Uh Oa or Tiki Tiki Tiki Rum!



GoofyFan1515 said:


> Great recap. ...... loved the updates! So many firsts. .... so many memories.  Hope you were able to remember them all!



Oh I'm sure there were some I forgot

Or left out





MEK said:


> I had to scroll through all your pictures this morning!  You know I am a big fan of that!  Love all the great highlights from your trip.  What a truly memorable trip with your family!  Love it!
> 
> But the take home message for me is I want one of those Merry Berry Ritas.  I mean, come on - green salt!    Love it!



Exactly!  Green salt, everyone needs it!    It's actually a sugar rim I think but it really worked with the drink.  You would like it.



afwdwfan said:


> Definitely a lot of firsts.  It really is incredible how much there is to do.  There are always so many firsts to encounter no matter how many times you've been there.



Isn't it amazing?



Mndisneygirl said:


> Love your recap!!
> 
> 
> I hope my family's Christmas/NY trip is as awesome (but not as wet) as yours!!!



I hope yours isn't as wet either!  Are you still planning on MK for actual NYE?


----------



## MEK

eandesmom said:


>



Came back to look at your pics again and I have to say these are my favs!  Great family pics.  

I just thought of something scrolling through you pictures again.  Denny found a knock off Margaritaville T when we were shopping this weekend and he bought it thinking we were going to Universal.  Oops.  Maybe we still need to head over there for dinner.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

eandesmom said:


> Oh I'm sure there were some I forgot
> 
> Or left out



I guess it is a given that with time stories evolve, change, and details just plain fade away............   It's always great to have pictures to help with the memories!   You posted lots of great pictures, great memories!


----------



## natebenma

eandesmom said:


> That’s our list of firsts and never dones.  It’s a pretty cool thing when you can go as relatively frequently as we do (for west coast folks anyway) and have that many "new" things!
> 
> I have to admit, looking at all these firsts makes me smile too.  And you know what?  There are still a lot of never dones out there for us for the future to look forward to.



This!

I had that exact same thought as I was looking/reading through this update. 

Disney (and Universal) have so many excellent experiences that you want to do again and again, as well as new things to try.






Poolrat said:


> I will have a Tiki Tiki Tiki Rum right after my Uh Oa!!!!!



Wait!  What?!?

A Tiki Tiki Tiki Rum????

OMG that is hilarious and I am sure delicious.  

I really wanted to eat at Trader Sam's but we never made it over there during our trip  

Have a blast, Pat!


----------



## GoofyFan1515

natebenma said:


> Wait!  What?!?
> 
> A Tiki Tiki Tiki Rum????
> 
> OMG that is hilarious and I am sure delicious.
> 
> I really wanted to eat at Trader Sam's but we never made it over there during our trip
> 
> Have a blast, Pat!


 Agree, hope you have an AMAZING trip Pat!!!


----------



## Leshaface

Loved looking through your all your pics of 'firsts'!  Yay for souvie pics!  I always take pictures of everything I bought or received on trips to always have record of the cool things I got


----------



## eandesmom

MEK said:


> Came back to look at your pics again and I have to say these are my favs!  Great family pics.
> 
> I just thought of something scrolling through you pictures again.  Denny found a knock off Margaritaville T when we were shopping this weekend and he bought it thinking we were going to Universal.  Oops.  Maybe we still need to head over there for dinner.



Hey if you go on a Sunday after 8 it's only $5 parking and there is no traffic.  



GoofyFan1515 said:


> I guess it is a given that with time stories evolve, change, and details just plain fade away............   It's always great to have pictures to help with the memories!   You posted lots of great pictures, great memories!



Or my brain is a colander



natebenma said:


> This!
> 
> I had that exact same thought as I was looking/reading through this update.
> 
> Disney (and Universal) have so many excellent experiences that you want to do again and again, as well as new things to try.



It really is cool!



natebenma said:


> Wait!  What?!?
> 
> A Tiki Tiki Tiki Rum????
> 
> OMG that is hilarious and I am sure delicious.
> 
> I really wanted to eat at Trader Sam's but we never made it over there during our trip



Oh that is sad and wrong Dee.  You need a redo.



Leshaface said:


> Loved looking through your all your pics of 'firsts'!  Yay for souvie pics!  I always take pictures of everything I bought or received on trips to always have record of the cool things I got



I try to take souvie pics, with the kids it is not always as easy as they tend to take and use their things immediately!


----------



## eandesmom

Well rats.  I had most of a recap written and shut down without saving my work.  I hate it when that happens!

Final thoughts

*Traveling to the world during the Holidays.*
I would do it again, however it is not for the faint of heart or for one who truly has crowd issues.  FP+ was a godsend, as was staying at BWV. I am glad we chose Epcot for NYE and would do it again.  It really was magical and I am so grateful to have done it with my family.

That said.

I would NOT do Universal again during the holidays unless I was staying on property and we will stay on property our next visit.  It really did make a huge difference, and not in a good way for me.  The kids did ok and thats largely what matters.

*BWV 2 bedroom, Boardwalk view.*
This was our first time in a 2B and 1st time with Boardwalk view.  We loved it.  I do wish those balconies were a bit bigger and that it had better seating for actual dining but you truly can't beat the location and we still love the Boardwalk.  Feeding 4 of us for dinner would have been ok but more than that, not the kind of family meal we want on a vacation.  Perfect for breakfast or lunch though, that counter did help.  Very grateful to own there and to have been able to book that view for our stay.  It was worth the early mornings spent walking the reservation.  The only issues we experienced during the entire stay was the hideously long check in and a limping along dryer.   I can live with that!
*
THV*
I could move into a treehouse.  I loved it THAT much.  Although interestingly enough from a cooking perspective, the THV had far more dinnerware, glasses and cutlery, the BWV kitchen was much better supplied in actual pots and pans.  The THV was outstanding for family meals, both inside and outside, with ample space and seating.  Yes, it is a bit more difficult to get to and I can see where the bus would be a bit of a time suck but even without a car I would do it again.  It was the perfect place to recover after the crazy holiday crowds, truly an oasis.
*
Dining*
Overall I couldnt have been happier with our dining choices.  Trails End in particular was a highlight, especially with a group and I am not a buffet person!  Margaritaville was a disaster but they did make good on it for which I am grateful.

That said

2 of our favorite meals were in the Treehouse, our late night taco bar and the brunch on the deck.

*Random Acts of Kindness*
We could not have had those magical meals were it not for Pat and Marv. THANK you from the bottom of my heart for the very long grocery run and unending patience as they manually weighed produce on another register!

*Memory Maker*
Our first time with the ride photos included and I have to say, I loved this!  I did NOT love how not easy it was to really share and edit photos post trip with friends and family members.

*Traveling with a large group*
Overall this went well and was largely drama free. What drama there was probably should have been anticipated on my end and I could have communicated my expectations better.  Ultimately nothing that held over or really impacted a thing in the big picture, just a couple blips.  

That said

Im going to stay out of others reservations entirely next time.  While my sister and mom felt the Swan was the right choice, my Dad is still a bit cranky over the price.  He cant seem to reconcile the fact that their day at the parks after the rest of us had left, where they were offsite, had nowhere near the crowd levels of NYE and that trying to get in on NYE from offsite would have been a VERY different experience than what he had.  Oh well.  

*The end of an era*
Its scary to see my kids, and my nephews growing up.  It is very possible, probable even, that this is the last family trip like this we will see before the kids go off to college.  Even more frightening to me is that it is likely there will be only ONE more WDW trip before Evan graduates HS.  That made part of this trip quite bittersweet for me but also made me realize that we HAVE to have at least one more before he leaves the nest.
With that I think we are almost done here and ready to go march down Main Street, west coast style, with the band!

I will leave you with this.

*Souvenirs*

For me

Emergency lip gloss




Thank you gifts from my mom and sisters for the planning, a mug and a tank, both of which I love









Another pillow so I have a set









For Jeff

Emergency rain jacket





And an ornament





Eric

A special pin




Room décor









The Ravenclaw tee, same one I had to re-buy for Kolby when it was eaten by the great bedding change





Evan

A Hogwarts tee that I didn't get a good picture of




A "relationship status" gaston tee, that I didn't get a good picture of




And of course we can't forget the Florida Sweaters





Both boys also got the special blanket with purchase that they were selling (acutally all 4 boys did).  Those blankets get a lot of use!  Obviously Eric got a bit more than Evan, he used Christmas money of his own on some things.

A few more favorite moments and pictures from the trip (as not all were "firsts")

Haircuts at the Harmony Barber Shop









A forgotten first, getting their first set of Sorcerers cards (as they just took off and I didn't really see them ever actually play).





Adults only in the MK





Knowing we had a dryer back in the room!





Stolen moments on the balcony









Enjoying the walk from BWV to DHS





FINALLY finding Jeff some fries





Continued in next post


----------



## eandesmom

Continued from previous

Unexpected rides, with predictable photo journalism





One boy who isn't too cool to take a picture with mom









Cousins having fun














Family





Having fun even if it is wet!









Osborn Lights





The peace of the treehouse





Lazy morning at the treehouse





A special morning for just mom and boys





A special morning for Jeff





A favorite dinner (and drink)





And a couple favorite pictures









AND as a bonus episode, a quick snapshot of my folks last day in the parks.  Their trip extended several days after we went home.  They had friends in the area and then came back to the parks for one day on their actual anniversary.

They got a lot done!





























Apparently the apple didn't fall far from the tree.  

Thank you for coming along on our journey, I know it's been slow going at times.  I appreciate everyone who has hung in there, I'm looking forward to a lot of  catching up all around on your threads!  

Stay tuned for our next adventure, coming to a DISboard near you soon.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Great wrap up, and lots of wonderful memories!   So many special pictures, but I have to say the ones of your parents are some of my favorites!


----------



## Backstage_Gal

Thank you so much from a lurker who has followed all your reports. Love them!


----------



## KatMark

What a wonderful wrap up, Cynthia. Great pictures, great souvenirs and LOVE the photos of your parents on their last day...so sweet.


----------



## Leshaface

Loved seeing all the fun souvies, especially the boys' sweater shirts!  Still love those.

I love the pictures of your parents.  So in love and so adorable!


----------



## franandaj

Awesome wrap up! Can't wait for the next TR!


----------



## rentayenta

Great recap and wonderful report as usual.  Your mom with Dale is about the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Chilly

Great recap, good to see some of the photos again. Can't wait for the next TR.


----------



## eandesmom

GoofyFan1515 said:


> Great wrap up, and lots of wonderful memories!   So many special pictures, but I have to say the ones of your parents are some of my favorites!



They are kinda cute aren't they!

It was a fun trip



Backstage_Gal said:


> Thank you so much from a lurker who has followed all your reports. Love them!



thanks for lurking!!!!!!!!!!!!!



KatMark said:


> What a wonderful wrap up, Cynthia. Great pictures, great souvenirs and LOVE the photos of your parents on their last day...so sweet.



Thanks Kathy, they had a very fun last day.  OF course crowds were low, they were offsite and it totally convinced my dad that staying on property wasn't worth the money.  Selectively forgetting about the crowds on NYE, before and after.  LOL!



Leshaface said:


> Loved seeing all the fun souvies, especially the boys' sweater shirts!  Still love those.
> 
> I love the pictures of your parents.  So in love and so adorable!



I love those sweater tees!  If there had been a womens cut, I'd have gotten one for me.



franandaj said:


> Awesome wrap up! Can't wait for the next TR!



Thanks Alison!


----------



## afwdwfan

Great recap.  I'm glad you got all that quality family time in while you still can.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Been away from the DIS, but I'm finally caught up!  Great wrap-up.  I'm really glad you had this time with your family.  Especially, as you noted, since they're growing up so fast.  Amazing how that goes.  I'm really glad this was such a special time and that you loved the THV so much.  So many great memories!


----------



## Pinkocto

Love the mickey sketch. 

Great recap, thanks so much for sharing your trip with us! 

The pics of your parents are too cute!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

So wonderful Cynthia!!! This was a great TR and great recap! 
Where did you get that drawing for Eric?? I LOVE IT!

As I did with the Alaska cruise TR, I will be going back to read and take notes since we're copying you again!

We have still got our plans to do MK on NYE.  I was leaning toward Epcot, but I was flatly overruled by my fellow planner (Dave).  I'm preparing for the worst.  Hope to get some FP+ to ease the pain.  But we got a late breakfast at Crystal Palace and a late dinner at BOG, so that should provide us with some respite.
Keep us in your prayers! 

Can't wait to read about more of your adventures!!


----------



## CarolynK

Nice recap! It IS sad when you realize these kinds of trips with the kids may never be the same. We were just talking about maybe buying a set of APs (need some credit card spend) but with my second kid off to college next year, I don't know if we should do it?
Looking forward to your next TR!


----------



## Poolrat

I love the last day of your parents.  How sweet.   Amazing how the crowds drop off when everyone else returns to the real world after the holidays.  


We loved having some time with you at dinner and the grocery run.  It was great that we were able to help you out and it was a pleasure doing so. 

You had some great family memories that everyone will look back on as a blast!!!!


----------



## saintstickets

I finally get back on the DISboards after a 3 week absence to go on our DCL/WDW trip and you're finished?!?!? Oh but what a finish!!!  Fantastic finale finish for followers!  I really enjoy your TR's.  You always give me ideas for new things to try, places to eat and sights to see.  Not to be pushy but when's the next one?


----------



## natebenma

You rocked that wrapup! 

That is all.


----------



## GoofyFan1515

Poolrat said:


> We loved having some time with you at dinner and the grocery run.  It was great that we were able to help you out and it was a pleasure doing so.


----------



## scottny

Great wrap-up!

Great report and pics. Sorry it rained on you some days but seems like you all made the best of it. 

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## eandesmom

afwdwfan said:


> Great recap.  I'm glad you got all that quality family time in while you still can.



Thanks Andy!!!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Been away from the DIS, but I'm finally caught up!  Great wrap-up.  I'm really glad you had this time with your family.  Especially, as you noted, since they're growing up so fast.  Amazing how that goes.  I'm really glad this was such a special time and that you loved the THV so much.  So many great memories!



I have been away as well, not really intentionally but well, life!

It was a great trip!!!



Pinkocto said:


> Love the mickey sketch.
> 
> Great recap, thanks so much for sharing your trip with us!
> 
> The pics of your parents are too cute!!



Isn't that sketch cute?  My parents too 



Mndisneygirl said:


> So wonderful Cynthia!!! This was a great TR and great recap!
> Where did you get that drawing for Eric?? I LOVE IT!



We got it at the art kiosk at the art store in DHS but the have them at all the art kiosks and now have added that one to the Disney Store.  I was kind of bummed to see it online as it made it a little less special and unique but since Eric doesn't know, that's ok!



Mndisneygirl said:


> As I did with the Alaska cruise TR, I will be going back to read and take notes since we're copying you again!
> 
> We have still got our plans to do MK on NYE.  I was leaning toward Epcot, but I was flatly overruled by my fellow planner (Dave).  I'm preparing for the worst.  Hope to get some FP+ to ease the pain.  But we got a late breakfast at Crystal Palace and a late dinner at BOG, so that should provide us with some respite.
> Keep us in your prayers!
> 
> Can't wait to read about more of your adventures!!



I will be thinking of you on the 31st!  Dave is brave, that's a long long day.



CarolynK said:


> Nice recap! It IS sad when you realize these kinds of trips with the kids may never be the same. We were just talking about maybe buying a set of APs (need some credit card spend) but with my second kid off to college next year, I don't know if we should do it?
> Looking forward to your next TR!



I hear you, it's tough.  I just borrowed all of our 2015 points yesterday to book most of the Aulani trip, which really means no trip in 2016 but that's hard to swallow!  Or at least no family trip.  When this pass expires in April I am not actually sure when I will be going next or getting my next pass, if I even do an AP!  So sad!!!!!!


----------



## KatMark

Cynthia, I've been meaning to ask, how is your Dad doing?


----------



## eandesmom

Poolrat said:


> I love the last day of your parents.  How sweet.   Amazing how the crowds drop off when everyone else returns to the real world after the holidays.



Yes, they didn't drop off as early as we would have liked!  Oh well, that's how the holiday fell I guess.  My parents definitely had a great last day.



Poolrat said:


> We loved having some time with you at dinner and the grocery run.  It was great that we were able to help you out and it was a pleasure doing so.
> 
> You had some great family memories that everyone will look back on as a blast!!!!



You were such a huge help! And I am so glad we got to hang out a bit.





saintstickets said:


> I finally get back on the DISboards after a 3 week absence to go on our DCL/WDW trip and you're finished?!?!? Oh but what a finish!!!  Fantastic finale finish for followers!  I really enjoy your TR's.  You always give me ideas for new things to try, places to eat and sights to see.  Not to be pushy but when's the next one?





natebenma said:


> You rocked that wrapup!
> 
> That is all.



Awww, thanks Dee!!!!!!!!!!!!!



GoofyFan1515 said:


>







scottny said:


> Great wrap-up!
> 
> Great report and pics. Sorry it rained on you some days but seems like you all made the best of it.
> 
> Looking forward to the next one.



Thanks Scott!  I need to go sub to your latest, I swear I don't know if I am coming or going these days.  Looking forward to some time at home in the not too distant future



KatMark said:


> Cynthia, I've been meaning to ask, how is your Dad doing?



Thank you so much for asking!!!!!!!!  He is doing really well.  He got "sprung" on the 10th, walked my sister down the aisle on the 11th, was driving my mom's car by the 13th and his car (stick shift) by the 18th!

It is SO nice to have him home, they are both (my parents) pretty overwhelmed with everything and living in the midst of boxes but hopefully over the next few weeks can get a lot more settled in, unpacked and the house listed.

I've been thinking about Alisha and your mom, I hope all is well or as well as it can be and your mom is comfortable and Alisha is getting some more answers and a plan.  I need to get over and catch up!


----------



## Pinkocto

That's wonderful that your dad is finally out and so active!  I bet he's happy as a clam to be out of there! I kept meaning to ask when you mentioned helping them move, they finally decided to move houses?  

Aulani trip?


----------



## franandaj

Thats great your dad is doing so well! I hope they get settled soon. I know how frustrating it can be to not know where your stuff is!


----------



## annmarieda

Not quite caught up here but wanted to say I LOVED the 2013 firsts.  Those were some great moments and I agree...your trip was certainly epic!


----------



## elphie101

Well done and nicely wrapped up!! It's always so amazing to realize you've reached the end of a TR 

I do hope you're able to get in one more great family trip with the E's - I can't believe how old they are! (Like you need us to tell you that ) I remember reading your TRs when they were far younger!


----------



## scottny

> Thanks Scott! I need to go sub to your latest, I swear I don't know if I am coming or going these days. Looking forward to some time at home in the not too distant future



No rush. It will take me a while to write it as I have over 6000 pics.


----------



## eandesmom

Pinkocto said:


> That's wonderful that your dad is finally out and so active!  I bet he's happy as a clam to be out of there! I kept meaning to ask when you mentioned helping them move, they finally decided to move houses?
> 
> Aulani trip?



Well I'm not sure that they really decided to, or simply had to and it was a relatively easy option.  It's been quite the project and they are no where near done with it but he is home, they are in a house and they have their stuff.  I just hope it all can get wrapped up quickly.  While I appreciate my sister facilitating this for them, it also causes some issues on both sides that if it drags on worries me a little.  Not a ton, but a little.

Yes, Aulani for spring break!  Right now I've booked 2 nights in the hotel room category and 4 in pool view 1 bedroom.  Ultimately this may change to either 2 hotel/5 pool 1b or 1 hotel/5 ocean 1b.  Ocean view should be available rather late while the other two are going or gone so I wanted to lock them up in a way that gives me flexibility for flights and points.  I'll have to buy a few one time use points to add a night or upgrade the view and want to be set on what we want.  And, if I can't switch, we can live with what is booked.



franandaj said:


> Thats great your dad is doing so well! I hope they get settled soon. I know how frustrating it can be to not know where your stuff is!



Oh my word, they have SO much stuff!  And a full basement really at the old house.  It makes me never want to move but also to purge!  If I am ever home long enough to actually do that.



annmarieda said:


> Not quite caught up here but wanted to say I LOVED the 2013 firsts.  Those were some great moments and I agree...your trip was certainly epic!



Thanks!  It was a great trip.



elphie101 said:


> Well done and nicely wrapped up!! It's always so amazing to realize you've reached the end of a TR
> 
> I do hope you're able to get in one more great family trip with the E's - I can't believe how old they are! (Like you need us to tell you that ) I remember reading your TRs when they were far younger!



It's wild, we were at the doctor's yesterday for Eric's annual...he's 5'10"!  that amazes me.   Evan's the same height give or take half an inch either way (they seem to take turns with who is taller at any given moment) I want, need, *require* another trip before Evan graduates!



scottny said:


> No rush. It will take me a while to write it as I have over 6000 pics.



6000??????????  Well it was a long and epic trip.  I enjoyed tagging along on FB!


----------



## PrincessInOz

Thanks for sharing this trip with us.  

Glad your dad is better.


----------



## Pinkocto

eandesmom said:


> Well I'm not sure that they really decided to, or simply had to and it was a relatively easy option.  It's been quite the project and they are no where near done with it but he is home, they are in a house and they have their stuff.  I just hope it all can get wrapped up quickly.  While I appreciate my sister facilitating this for them, it also causes some issues on both sides that if it drags on worries me a little.  Not a ton, but a little.



Well it sounds like it was a necessity and I'm glad they finally gave in.  I can't imagine how hard it would be to move from somewhere you lived for the majority of your life.  

I hope the issues resolve soon.  




eandesmom said:


> Yes, Aulani for spring break!  Right now I've booked 2 nights in the hotel room category and 4 in pool view 1 bedroom.  Ultimately this may change to either 2 hotel/5 pool 1b or 1 hotel/5 ocean 1b.  Ocean view should be available rather late while the other two are going or gone so I wanted to lock them up in a way that gives me flexibility for flights and points.  I'll have to buy a few one time use points to add a night or upgrade the view and want to be set on what we want.  And, if I can't switch, we can live with what is booked.



Aulani for Spring Break!!!  

I bought one time use points before and they're relatively inexpensive for what you get.  I'd definitely do it again if necessary.


----------



## eandesmom

PrincessInOz said:


> Thanks for sharing this trip with us.
> 
> Glad your dad is better.



thanks!



Pinkocto said:


> Well it sounds like it was a necessity and I'm glad they finally gave in.  I can't imagine how hard it would be to move from somewhere you lived for the majority of your life.



yes, 36 years of stuff.  Yikes!  We get the pleasure of working on the basement tomorrow.  lol.  One nice thing though is that my mom is "paying" the E's for helping by contributing to their pricey youth group trip this summer and that is a help.




Pinkocto said:


> I hope the issues resolve soon.



If they can get the house listed, and it sells it will.  I am worried they are missing the window here but not much I can do.




Pinkocto said:


> Aulani for Spring Break!!!
> 
> I bought one time use points before and they're relatively inexpensive for what you get.  I'd definitely do it again if necessary.



I've bought them before as well, it's a wonderful option!  I just don't want to buy them until I am 100% sure on our dates and what we want.  Hopefully availability won't be an issue when that happens but I have booked enough that if we can't add or switch, we will certainly live!


----------



## eandesmom

*Join us as we march through Disneyland!*

He's with the Band!  A DL Performing Arts TR


----------

